# What are you happy about today?



## Surlysomething

I decided to steal this from the lounge as it's good to remind yourself of HAPPY things in a world full of crazy (and some people don't venture too far from this part of the board so they miss out on the original thread)



I'm happy because it's stunningly gorgeous out and it's going to be about 75 degrees here. I'm also happy because the Canuck's won even though they almost gave it up because they were complacent for a bit in the third. I'm also happy because it's freakin' FRIDAY!

:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy that
1/ it is friday
2/ my bro went to NO jazz fest, and I got his dog and 16 yr old for the weekend
3/ they are serving some of my favorite comfort foods today: pulled pork, corn bread and Brussells Sprout
4/ did i mention it is FRIDAY*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I am happy because:

1. I have 4 baby kittens to love on.
2. After my script is handed in on monday, the semester is officially over.
3. I had a wonderful dream last night.
4. I'm sitting in the air conditioning.
5. I have a vaporizer and 1/2 o 
6. My 2 best friends graduate tomorrow and we're having a shindig.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OMG my first GOLDIE!!!!! wooooohoooo*


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going out to visit my sister and my nephew.


----------



## CherryRVA

I am happy because:

1. I found my spine and my pride again. Goddamn it feels good.
2. I feel about 10 feet tall right now. 
3. I have a great music collection on my laptop.
4. I have cut junk food out of my life and am feeling healthy.
5. I have wonderful supportive friends who watch my back for me.
6. I have invites to go out, go to a party, or go see a show. Trying to decide how I am going to spend my evening. The world is wide open to me now.


----------



## Esther

I am happy because:
It is finally getting warm out.
My hair is starting to get longer. (The ends were breaking off since I've been blonde, but the breakage seems to be stopping.)
I have resisted eating in the mall food court for three days now; I feel healthier already.
I'm looking forward to seeing my man friend tonight. It has been awhile!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*rode tonite with friends which was fun.....

and am 3 days OFF OF SUGAR...and 3 out of 3 days hard work outs at SPIN CLASS...yeah ME*


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm happy I got to sleep in and snuggle with my tubba-lub.
:wubu:


----------



## Uriel

TMI Warning!!!


Happy? When I woke up this morning, and went to get a shower, my nether regions still smelled like Girl...


----------



## Esther

^^
Woo hoo! Way to go 



Not that I'm dieting or anything, but I decided to cut out eating fast food from the mall food court while I'm at work because... well, just because. Eating that five days a week can't be good.
After only a week of packing homemade lunches I feel AMAZING. So much energy. This is making me happy.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Esther said:


> Not that I'm dieting or anything, but I decided to cut out eating fast food from the mall food court while I'm at work because... well, just because. Eating that five days a week can't be good.
> After only a week of packing homemade lunches I feel AMAZING. So much energy. This is making me happy.



Think of all the money you've saved!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Not that I'm dieting or anything, but I decided to cut out eating fast food from the mall food court while I'm at work because... well, just because. Eating that five days a week can't be good.
> After only a week of packing homemade lunches I feel AMAZING. So much energy. This is making me happy.



Good for you!



AshleyEileen said:


> Think of all the money you've saved!



Yah, starting with that! And also, as you said, most food court food is crap, and even teh best of it tends to be really high in salt.

You taste buds will soon be so used to good food that when you do hit the food court you'll be all 'why did I used to eat here all the time?'


----------



## Surlysomething

playoff hockey tonight


it will take my mind off of....well, everything


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I"m happy that the mean girls at work are finally accepting me at my new job after 5 weeks of HELLLLL..and it's now ALLLLL GOOOOOOD*


----------



## djudex

I'm happy today because I'm me and that's always a good thing. I reckon I'll feel similarly come tomorrow. :bow:


----------



## Esther

AshleyEileen said:


> Think of all the money you've saved!



That too!! I'll treat myself to a new top this weekend to drive that point home


----------



## Esther

edx said:


> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, starting with that! And also, as you said, most food court food is crap, and even teh best of it tends to be really high in salt.
> 
> You taste buds will soon be so used to good food that when you do hit the food court you'll be all 'why did I used to eat here all the time?'



Honestly, the scale tells me I've only lost two pounds (which wasn't my motivation anyway) but my jeans are feeling really loose. I think it's because I've stopped consuming all that salt... I was probably retaining a lot of water!!


----------



## warwagon86

im happy cause im going to america in 31 days woop woop!!!


----------



## SanDiega

warwagon86 said:


> im happy cause im going to america in 31 days woop woop!!!



where in America?

we are huge


----------



## warwagon86

lol all over

Maine, CT, TN, Nebraska, CO and CA )

there for 2 and half months


----------



## cammy

I'm happy that I'm going boating Sunday and not to a damn Mother's Day Brunch.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> im happy cause im going to america in 31 days woop woop!!!





SanDiega said:


> where in America?
> we are huge





warwagon86 said:


> lol all over
> Maine, CT, TN, Nebraska, CO and CA )
> there for 2 and half months



*WHAT?!?!? And no New York?! You owe me a belly pin Buster! *


----------



## Melian

About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.

The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.




That's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> That's amazing! Congrats!



Thank you! The Vancouver trip is a go for sure, now!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.



*Wow HUGE KUDOS...that's phenomenal and quite IMPRESSIVE..

happy for you.....$ makes every thing a little easier *


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Thank you! The Vancouver trip is a go for sure, now!



Bah, forget Vancouver and come here to Edmonton!

Oh and leave that pesky fiance at home too, no sense in bringing him along :batting:


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Wow HUGE KUDOS...that's phenomenal and quite IMPRESSIVE..
> 
> happy for you.....$ makes every thing a little easier *



Thanks, lady 



djudex said:


> Bah, forget Vancouver and come here to Edmonton!
> 
> Oh and leave that pesky fiance at home too, no sense in bringing him along :batting:



Aw...but he's very effeminate (read: has pretty blonde hair and a nice rack...). I'm sure we could both enjoy him!


----------



## djudex

:blink::huh::blink:


----------



## warwagon86

OneWickedAngel said:


> *WHAT?!?!? And no New York?! You owe me a belly pin Buster! *



hahah well il be in NY too but not for as long as those others! I have to fly in and out of NY


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy I really thoroughly clEANED MY HOUSE today!!!!!

I had 3 friends over for lunch...and went to great lengths to clean the whole thing...and it really does feel good....

now if only I could KEEP It this way...what helps will be me house sitting for 10 days starting next thursday...hard to dirty it up if i am not home :doh:*


----------



## RentonBob

Found a great deal on a new apartment today! WOOHOO!


----------



## Cors

Melian said:


> About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.



That is awesome, congrats you brainy beauty!


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.




Way to go Melian!!! Smart women are such a turn-on :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a really great phone call last night.


----------



## RacinJason

I'm having a really good one today...
1. Got my car out of the shop - new clutch didn't cost me to much $$$.
2. Shaved my head this AM - feels so much cooler (temperature) now.
3. Researching for a new tattoo tonight online.

Thinking about doing a variation of this...






But she will be riding this...





And she will look a little like this but be a whole lot curvier wearing a cowboy hat, boots and spurs. (I was born in Texas-this turns us on)


----------



## HDANGEL15

RacinJason said:


> I'm having a really good one today...
> 1. Got my car out of the shop - new clutch didn't cost me to much $$$.
> 2. Shaved my head this AM - feels so much cooler (temperature) now.
> 3. Researching for a new tattoo tonight online.
> 
> Thinking about doing a variation of this...
> MG]
> 
> But she will be riding this...
> 
> 
> And she will look a little like this but be a whole lot curvier wearing a cowboy hat, boots and spurs. (I was born in Texas-this turns us on)


*
wow..sounds very cool..share some pics...when you get it drawn..*.. :smitten:


----------



## warwagon86

im happy because im flying back to Ireland in 6 hours woop woop!


----------



## Surlysomething

Great weekend.


----------



## Surlysomething

Don't hate.


----------



## Surlysomething

I spent the day with my family at my sister's beautiful home. She lives about 2.5 hours out of town and the drive there is STUNNING (it's called the Sea-to-Sky Hwy-picture that  ). It was gorgeous and hot out and we sat on the deck and ate good food, went for a walk in town, walked along the river and just had an overall good time. 

Perfect day for the beginning of summer.

I'm thankful for it and them.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Great friends, a cool girl I'm getting to know, bonfires, day drinking, s'mores, grilled meats, herbal entertainment, music, air conditioning


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Great friends, a cool girl I'm getting to know, bonfires, day drinking, s'mores, grilled meats, herbal entertainment, music, air conditioning


----------



## RentonBob

I'm all settled into my new place and its a beautiful day


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Sorry for double post too. Connection crapped out while I was posting.


----------



## Rowan

im eligible for a pell grant in the fall...its not a lot, just 1400, but woo hoo! money i dont have to pay back!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just have to get through today then I have a 4 day self imposed long weekend and i'm getting OUTTA TOWN!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm happy that my feet didn't fall off from wearing Chucks to the Cubs game yesterday. My pinky toe did in fact bleed but it is still attached.

Chuck Taylors + Cubs Game = Awful


----------



## RentonBob

My cousins are getting in to town today and its going to be a beautiful weekend. Can't wait


----------



## Melian

Rowan said:


> im eligible for a pell grant in the fall...its not a lot, just 1400, but woo hoo! money i dont have to pay back!




I hope you get it! Free money is amazing


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that my city won't have another bus strike (we had a seven week one this past winter). The city and union have agreed that in the future they will go to binding arbitration when they have a dispute. (this might seem minor, but it makes me much calmer about future commuting plans)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I;m happy that i am heading to FL tomorrow and staying right on the ocean...and hanging with an amazing FFA like myself that I met on dims...
hows that for awesome.....we will be ogling insanely for the next 3 days *


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy to be out of the hospital.


----------



## bigwideland

Did a big garden project I had been talking about with family for a few years, so am very pleased, it was back breaking work and I wnt to bed very sore, but the result was worth it. It also proves every at 480 lbs you can do hard work and enjoy it.


----------



## occowboysfan94

Well I happy my Lakers made the finals plus i'm heading to Vegas on June 11-14 so as every day passes i'll be happy i'm closer to my vegas trip.


----------



## Esther

I'm happy that I finally got my driver's license! On my first try, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I'm happy that I finally got my driver's license! On my first try, too.




Nice! Congrats. 

driving = freedom.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> driving = freedom.



Once you cough up the car, gas and insurance fees 

I'm not happy about it today, but tomorrow after 5pm, I will be ECSTATIC that my PhD midpoint defense is finally over.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Once you cough up the car, gas and insurance fees




Oh, I agree, it's pricey. But I love having that freedom so I cough up the money.  I hate, hate, HATE relying on other people or crappy transit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy that it was a nice morning today and rode downtown to work....ah the joys and freedom...............of R I D I N G*


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am happy that it was a nice morning today and rode downtown to work....ah the joys and freedom...............of R I D I N G*


You finally got your bike back running again? Cool!

-Rusty
(too rainy here for riding recently)


----------



## kittencat

I am happy about the kick ass date i had the other night.With an awesome Guy...i look forward to seeing him again...Did i mention he is handsome!!!Smitten...i haz it!:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> You finally got your bike back running again? Cool!
> 
> -Rusty
> (too rainy here for riding recently)


*
NO I WISH.....i have 2 harleys...the old 99 heritage softail is still my die hard girl...*


----------



## cammy

I've had free floating happiness for the past several days and that makes me crazy happy!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I'm not happy about it today, but tomorrow after 5pm, I will be ECSTATIC that my PhD midpoint defense is finally over.



So congrats on now being ecstatic 


Oh, and cars: a giant financial ball and chain.....that are sometimes still worth it  Depends a lot on where you live and what you have going on in your life


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> driving = freedom.



Thanks!!
It's already so much better... I don't know why I waited so long!


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Once you cough up the car, gas and insurance fees



Haha... this is very true. It has cost me a lot of cash already.


----------



## Surlysomething

That it's almost over.

I'm tired.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Tonite a gf is coming over to spend the nite, and after my workout at the gym heading to OUTBACK for dinner. In the morning we take off on our bikes for VERMONT to see a ton of friends from all over the east coast for the weekend .......yea *


----------



## Melian

edx said:


> So congrats on now being ecstatic
> 
> 
> Oh, and cars: a giant financial ball and chain.....that are sometimes still worth it  Depends a lot on where you live and what you have going on in your life




Why thank you, dear Ed 

I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.

AND...

I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair


----------



## Cors

Melian said:


> Why thank you, dear Ed
> 
> I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.
> 
> AND...
> 
> I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair



YAYYYYYYY!


----------



## Melian

Cors said:


> YAYYYYYYY!



SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! <3


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Why thank you, dear Ed
> 
> I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.
> 
> AND...
> 
> I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair



So exciting!

Congrats lady!


----------



## Cors

I got curious. What are you wearing for your "traditional" wedding Melian? Would love to see pics!


----------



## Teleute

EEEEEEeeeeee that's awesome Melian! Definitely interested in pics  Also, major congrats on your defense... that sounds about as smooth as it could possibly go!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> So exciting!
> 
> Congrats lady!



Hee hee. Thanks!!



Cors said:


> I got curious. What are you wearing for your "traditional" wedding Melian? Would love to see pics!



Well, for the actual wedding, I assume he will be wearing an old Skinny Puppy t-shirt, which he never takes off, and some combat pants. I'll be coming directly from work, and I'll probably be wearing a polo shirt with a dead bird logo on it and some baggy raver pants. My hair will be dirty and I will reek of chemicals. Our witnesses will be a perma-stoned roadie friend and the host of a popular industrial podcast  CLASS.

For the party, I have no idea what I'll wear, but it might involve a gas mask and will likely involve a UV reactive PVC dress and my boots with the neptuno spring soles. Check my myspace for updates in a week or so.



Teleute said:


> EEEEEEeeeeee that's awesome Melian! Definitely interested in pics  Also, major congrats on your defense... that sounds about as smooth as it could possibly go!



Smooth as shit from a duck's ass 

The department head actually admitted that he couldn't think of any questions to ask.


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.
> 
> AND...
> 
> I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair



Congratulations!!! So happy for you :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Well, for the actual wedding, I assume he will be wearing an old Skinny Puppy t-shirt, which he never takes off, and some combat pants. I'll be coming directly from work, and I'll probably be wearing a polo shirt with a dead bird logo on it and some baggy raver pants. My hair will be dirty and I will reek of chemicals. Our witnesses will be a perma-stoned roadie friend and the host of a popular industrial podcast  CLASS.
> 
> For the party, I have no idea what I'll wear, but it might involve a gas mask and will likely involve a UV reactive PVC dress and my boots with the neptuno spring soles. Check my myspace for updates in a week or so.




You're the shit! :bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Hee hee. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for the actual wedding, I assume he will be wearing an old Skinny Puppy t-shirt, which he never takes off, and some combat pants. I'll be coming directly from work, and I'll probably be wearing a polo shirt with a dead bird logo on it and some baggy raver pants. My hair will be dirty and I will reek of chemicals. Our witnesses will be a perma-stoned roadie friend and the host of a popular industrial podcast  CLASS.
> 
> For the party, I have no idea what I'll wear, but it might involve a gas mask and will likely involve a UV reactive PVC dress and my boots with the neptuno spring soles. Check my myspace for updates in a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth as shit from a duck's ass
> 
> The department head actually admitted that he couldn't think of any questions to ask.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce:: On both things. 

But does this mean I can no longer make sleazy comments to you publicly? (I mean the fact that you're getting married. I always assume it is OK to make sleazy comments to PhD candidates.)


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Why thank you, dear Ed
> 
> I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.
> 
> AND...
> 
> I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair



CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I just _eee_'d all by myself in my room, haha.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> You're the shit! :bow:



Hehe...it's the SP shirt that's really doing it for you, isn't it? 



Dr. P Marshall said:


> But does this mean I can no longer make sleazy comments to you publicly? (I mean the fact that you're getting married. I always assume it is OK to make sleazy comments to PhD candidates.)



The sleazier the better. We have shared a hotel room, after all 



Esther said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> I just _eee_'d all by myself in my room, haha.



Hope it didn't stain


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

H.R 1207 finally reached 222 co-sponsors yesterday. This makes me very happy. Can now move on to S.604.


----------



## RentonBob

Its a beautiful day and I just got back from the driving range to knock some of the rust off my golf swing


----------



## Skinny_FFA

I am happy... 

...couse I had a first date with a SSBHM and it was amazing! He is not only cute but also clever and funny on top and we had an interesting, inspiring conversation, not at all the shallow first date kind but really profound.

And he looked all so yummy I could have climbed up on him and start to unwrap him instantly... :eat2: but wait! It was only first date so I have to be patient for a while :bow:

And he seemed to like it as well as I did couse he asked me out for tonight  
There is a culinary market like middle-age-market but only with food :eat1: I couldn´t come up with a better idea for a second date even if I tried hard


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I'm not as crazy as usual and I'm alive still!  I'm just downright happy today.  Not to mention I just bought The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers - The Complete Recordings.  Life is good.


----------



## imfree

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy to be out of the hospital.



My worst day at home beats my best day at
Hell's Hospital (Nashville VA) by at least 1000
to 1!!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

My morning glories just started this year's blooming today. I wasn't sure if they were on strike or what... they are usually out and gone before any of the roses, but it's just the opposite. Still, though, happy :happy:


----------



## Rowan

I went to the springs with my family and friends for my new sister in law's birthday

toward the end, i decided to get brave and jump off a platform into the water...

well my twin brothers (younger than me, but twins) were up there..and i guess that they heard some guy being a dick and making fun of me, and they stood up for me. That made me cry because we've never been that close and they've made fun of me being fat themselves. So, for them to do that really meant a lot to me. Granted...we all almost got arrested, them for that and me for telling a chick id beat her ass if she didnt stfu. lol

but it was a good day over all...my brothers standing up for me meant more than i think they'll ever know!


----------



## steve-aka

I'm happy 'cause it's Saturday and I don't have to work AND I'm not on call.

I'm happy that I just downloaded a veritable shit-ton of new (to me) jazz music.

I'm happy that I just got paid yesterday, which included all my time-and-a-half pay for working Memorial Day on it (however it is all spent already, but I won't mention that 'cause that's not really happy).

But I'm happiest because I don't have kidney stones anymore!!!


----------



## Captain Save

I'm happy today because I'm still full of pancakes from the local Ihop where my daughter and I ate until we were stuffed, and she got sleepy (I drink entirely too much coffee to get sleepy from food.)


----------



## RentonBob

I had a great time out on the golf course today with my brother and another buddy. Thought I would play a lot worse because it had been such a long time but, I played better than I thought I would


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I'm happy today because I'm still full of pancakes from the local Ihop where my daughter and I ate until we were stuffed, and she got sleepy (I drink entirely too much coffee to get sleepy from food.)




I LOVE pancakes! I go through phases where they're all I eat. :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

Are there IHOP restaurants in Vancouver, or do you prefer to enjoy them at home?


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Are there IHOP restaurants in Vancouver, or do you prefer to enjoy them at home?



Yes, there are IHOP's but I make them at home for the most part. Delicious, fast and delicious again.


----------



## Captain Save

Now I'm getting hungry! Steaming hot pancakes, swimming in syrup and butter...I'd better calm myself down, for now...:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Now I'm getting hungry! Steaming hot pancakes, swimming in syrup and butter...I'd better calm myself down, for now...:eat2:



Me too! I have all the fixings here... :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

Suddenly I know how the moth feels when he sees fire...:smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hmm....I'm happy I'm off work and got an interview for a better job tomorrow...better pay 

oh and of course its summer...:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Suddenly I know how the moth feels when he sees fire...:smitten:




The first step is to admit you have a problem...


----------



## Captain Save

Those delicious, steaming hot pancakes were never a problem. :eat1:

What else could it be? Hmmm...

I wish it were on the tip of my tongue, but I just can't seem to say it. This definitely bears further contemplation.


----------



## Surlysomething

My new hot pink, very form fitted v-neck t. 


:wubu:


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy I got my tongue pierced ^_^

... I had to do it to cheer myself up after the bank messed me around since friday!


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I finished an another amazing book by Brandon Sanderson and I'm rereading it again because it is absolutely amazing! I'm simply in heaven!


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> My new hot pink, very form fitted v-neck t.
> 
> 
> :wubu:



Will good fortune smile upon me in the form of a pic?
:smitten:
Or will my imagination have to fill in the blank?
:happy:


----------



## Esther

This is going to sound weird (especially since I'm not even on the market) but... SOMEONE NORMAL ASKED ME OUT TODAY. I am honestly not a judgemental, picky person - my definition of 'normal' is very broad! I have been known to date all over the board and to give all sorts of people a fair chance... but I swear to God, I am a MAGNET for those rare, absolutely fucking ridiculous suitors that make me want to run away screaming (sleazy slimeballs using GROSS pickup lines, mall 'lurkers', men that clearly haven't bathed in ages ...even a guy who claimed that demons talked to him in his basement!) 
It feels really nice to be hit on by someone noooooormal every once in awhile - even if I have to politely refuse!


----------



## piratechick

i'm happy about my cousins and uncle coming up from virginia this weekend. i haven't seen one cousin in nearly 5yrs.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> This is going to sound weird (especially since I'm not even on the market) but... SOMEONE NORMAL ASKED ME OUT TODAY. I am honestly not a judgemental, picky person - my definition of 'normal' is very broad! I have been known to date all over the board and to give all sorts of people a fair chance... but I swear to God, I am a MAGNET for those rare, absolutely fucking ridiculous suitors that make me want to run away screaming (sleazy slimeballs using GROSS pickup lines, mall 'lurkers', men that clearly haven't bathed in ages ...even a guy who claimed that demons talked to him in his basement!)
> It feels really nice to be hit on by someone noooooormal every once in awhile - even if I have to politely refuse!




Yay! (even if you're refusing) I'm a loser-magnet too so I totally relate to this.


----------



## berlin-girl

haha, i´m very happy that my boyfriend survived his first attempt in cooking! 
as you know: most accidents happen at home... and my loving collegues did everything to paint out all possible hazzards in brightest colours.
the meal tasted horrible, he said, and he doesn´t want to repeat the experiment... but i guess together we could work on this. such a big man should not depend on frozen lasagna  !


----------



## Tad

- I'm happy that it is beginning to really feel like summer.

- I'm happy that a simple spray of soap and water seems to be driving the hordes of aphids off of our rose bushes.

- I'm happy that I'm finally moving over to a new project at work, where there is new things to learn and do, and not such a smell of doom


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I'm happy that I think i walked right into the right place at the right time....I lost my job on Monday, and I think I found the perfect fit already....waiting to hear back from the owner, when he has time tonite to really talk $$$s.

It's back in my own industry that I did for over 20+ years, and I liked the owner on the phone a lot...although I don't know him....and I am not ready to go back to work YET LOLOL..I want some time off!!! *


----------



## CherryRVA

HD Angel...stinks that you lost your job, but am very happy you might have found another one so quickly. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Am happy today because I have a new phone, so I have been goofing around with it and taking pictures on my lunch break.

Am also happy that I will be hanging out tonite with one of my boys (as in male friends) and we're going to go see some bagpipe music. I have another friend who is a bagpiper professionally and I've been trying to get everybody to hang out together. This will be the first time we're all in the same place at the same time. Pretty excited.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I don't know a thing about BAGPIPING..honestly...but every year I go to Akron, Ohio; as I did last weekend and there is a service commemorating one of the founders of AA. After a 2000 bike police led procession to the graveyard, that I ride in, the service always starts and ends with a bagpipe rendition of 
AMAZING GRACE....it sends goose bumps to everyone there...as it does, while I type this..thinking of the gratitude so many 100's of 1000's do like I do...for a new way of life :happy:

o ya..it's a really BEAUTIFUL but UNUSUAL sound...*


----------



## imfree

Mark, a very well respected authority in VLF Natural Radio,
received a box demo of my receiver board today and was
very pleased with his initial test results.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm very happy that I decided to visit my stepsister in Jersey soon


----------



## shygirl

1. I got paid today for a freelance job.
2. It was gorgeous outside.
3. Dad cooked spaghetti for supper, and it was AMAZING.
4. I finally got around to cleaning up my bedroom and can move around more freely without tripping over stuff.

Today was just a nice day.


----------



## Surlysomething

A perfect almost summer night to drive the freeway a bit fast.

And that I got to see my Dad and he's doing well.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Jury duty tomarrow.... so excited.... woohoo.... :doh:


----------



## CherryRVA

Today I am happy about:

1. So, I saw the "Bagpipe Busker" last night. He's from Scotland, he's traveling the U.S. for 6 weeks from NY to CA and he's staying with any Scottish Americans who wish to help him out. Any money he makes piping will go to charity. If you get the chance to see him live, go! It's for a good cause.

2. When I was at the show, I sat in a booth with two of my BHM friends and watched the crowd enjoying the music. Lots of BHMs in kilts. Yay 

3. One of my friends (another BHM) is in a metal band that is on tour right now...a 6 week tour across the US. I laugh every time he updates photos from the road cuz he and his band mates are so damn goofy. Hopefully will see them next month when they come to Virginia.

4. I re-connected with one of my friends yesterday...I saw his wife and little girl on 6/5, but hadn't talked to him yet. I missed his sick sense of humor, LOL. He and his wife are originally from Massachusetts and I can only describe him as "wicked". 

5. It's not blistering hot today in RVA. 

Hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## Melian

For now, I am happy that it hasn't begun yet.....

Here's what I mean:

I live ridiculously close to MuchMusic, Canada's music television station. This weekend they are having the MM Video Awards, which is absolute hell every year. The streets are filled with screaming teenage ho-bags, mini-thugs wearing shirts that might as well say "welfare" in old english, losers who would do *anything* to get an autograph from any member of the Twilight cast, and the music is way too loud. Now, I wouldn't complain if they actually had GOOD new bands featured, but it's pure shit every year. 

Performing this year:
Rhianna
Jonas brothers
Lady GaGa
Girlicious
Drake
Kelly Clarkson
Nickelback
Billy Talent

And more trendy, watered-down pop crap that sounds like a horse having diarrhea....

I should print a fake Performer card, get some friends to scream that I'm the new Twilight vampire, and see how many teenagers will give me a rimjob in the middle of the street :S


----------



## Tad

I don't mind Billy Talent 

But there is a band called "Girlicious" for real? I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...

Good luck surviving the screaming hordes.....do you read the Something Positive web comic? I'm suddenly reminded of the cat girls.... (the story arc starts here: http://somethingpositive.net/sp11152008.shtml )


----------



## Teleute

I am SO GLAD I wasn't the only one who thought of Davan v. Catgirls just then, haha!


----------



## Melian

Hahahaha...you know, I could handle those catgirls. They are nowhere NEAR as annoying as MM viewers!

(And yes....Girlicious is a band. I think they were even spawned from a reality tv show, but am not 100% on that. That makes them _extra _cool ).


----------



## Tad

I was off-topic in my last post, so to make up for it....

I’m happy it is not just me. 

That is, I’m coaching my son’s soccer team at a local community centre, and on the team are three boys who I haven’t been able to get to listen really at all….has made doing drills hard, setting game strategy next to impossible, and they really don’t play within the spirit of the game either. I was thinking I was a total failure as a coach. Then after last night’s game I was talking to the ref and another coach, and the same kids have been causing the same problems for at least the last two years. May have something to do with the fact that their parents never come out to watch the games? Anyway, I’m still frustrated that I didn’t come up with a way to get them to behave better, but I’m glad to know that it apparently was not some simple thing.

Anyway, only one game left, and the ring leader won’t be there so the other two should be easier to handle. I wonder if there is any chance they’ll actually pass the ball to the girl who is by far the most skilled player on the team? If they’ll do that at least once I’ll count it as a small victory.

ETA: I'd be willing to put Melian up against the cat-girls--they'd be terrified!  Make sure to post on Monday so that we'll know you made it


----------



## imfree

My last several blood sugars were high and I was terrified
that I could have been reinfecting. Reinfection, of course,
would send me back to Hell's Hospital. I was blessed with
a reading of 60 at lunch today, praise God!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> My last several blood sugars were high and I was terrified
> that I could have been reinfecting. Reinfection, of course,
> would send me back to Hell's Hospital. I was blessed with
> a reading of 60 at lunch today, praise God!:bow:



So very happy to read this Edgar


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So very happy to read this Edgar



Thanks GEF, the sugars did creep up today, but it looks
like they'll be OK, overall. The wound is healed to such
degree that reinfection is not very likely. The AWESOME 
news is that Jennifer, the home health nurse, thinks the 
Wound VAC can be removed in about 2 weeks, YEEEE-
HAAAAW!!!, restored mobility to a good degree!:bow:


----------



## berlin-girl

imfree said:


> Thanks GEF, the sugars did creep up today, but it looks
> like they'll be OK, overall. The wound is healed to such
> degree that reinfection is not very likely. The AWESOME
> news is that Jennifer, the home health nurse, thinks the
> Wound VAC can be removed in about 2 weeks, YEEEE-
> HAAAAW!!!, restored mobility to a good degree!:bow:



heya there!
don´t even know you -- but wow, that sounds like good news. best luck with it!!!

i´m happy that the rain has stopped. i even can see BLUE SKY through my bedroom window. though this might not even mean that i´ll go out & play today... but just having the opportunity makes me happy :happy:


----------



## Uriel

The girl, Yup...

I keep resiting buying her more stuff, but it is hard (I'm a Presnts sort of guy...). She really wants an iTouch 32Gig...and her old iPod was crapping out on us in the car, no tunes... Perhaps it is a sign?


----------



## Surlysomething

Seeing a cousin of mine today.

A couple months ago I saw him on his death bed in the ICU. Today he was eating ice cream and pie and chasing the dog around the yard.


----------



## hossbabyjr

being alive and able to appreciate every single day


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Seeing a cousin of mine today.
> 
> A couple months ago I saw him on his death bed in the ICU. Today he was eating ice cream and pie and chasing the dog around the yard.



Wow! It's awesome to hear that!


----------



## Esther

I made a couple blueberry cheesecakes for father's day (one for my dad and one for my boyfriend's dad) and they turned out really tasty! I love to bake but I usually do pies, cookies and cinnamon buns... I've never made cheesecake before so I was really afraid of botching it!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I made a couple blueberry cheesecakes for father's day (one for my dad and one for my boyfriend's dad) and they turned out really tasty! I love to bake but I usually do pies, cookies and cinnamon buns... I've never made cheesecake before so I was really afraid of botching it!



Oh, can I adopt you before next father's day? 

Blueberry cheesecake is probably the yummiest thing in the entire history of the universe (at least from my POV)....


----------



## Esther

edx said:


> Oh, can I adopt you before next father's day?
> 
> Blueberry cheesecake is probably the yummiest thing in the entire history of the universe (at least from my POV)....



Oh I totally agree with you! I had the most amazing blueberry cheesecake a couple years ago on my birthday (previously I'd only ever had cherry) and ever since then I've been obsessed with it!
I'll be sure to send one your way next year


----------



## imfree

berlin-girl said:


> heya there!
> don´t even know you -- but wow, that sounds like good news. best luck with it!!!
> 
> i´m happy that the rain has stopped. i even can see BLUE SKY through my bedroom window. though this might not even mean that i´ll go out & play today... but just having the opportunity makes me happy :happy:



Woo-Hoo!!!, blue sky in Germany is great news!

More good news about my leg wound. My wound 
is healing so well and is so near being completely 
healed that the home health nurse has put a hold 
order on that Wound VAC! I didn't have to wear 
it yesterday and don't have to wear it today!!! 
Woo-Hoo!!!:bow:


----------



## Venom

I saw somebody throw out a christmas tree today.. a real one not fake, it made my day


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had my frist day back at my old job FULL TIME...and got a new desk, new boss and was SO WELCOMED BACk, and it felt so good to be there. 

I have a new very challenging job, and everyone seems to think my boss is rather diffiuclt, I really like her.

Everyone was confiding their deep secrets to me, which was suprising, but nice after my old COLD OFFICE....wow

rode to work on the bike, had a great workout, and slept good....life is good *


----------



## escapist

I'm happy about the amazing people in my life, and they know who they are.:wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm happy I am only kinda hungover from last night


----------



## Rowan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had my frist day back at my old job FULL TIME...and got a new desk, new boss and was SO WELCOMED BACk, and it felt so good to be there.
> 
> I have a new very challenging job, and everyone seems to think my boss is rather diffiuclt, I really like her.
> 
> Everyone was confiding their deep secrets to me, which was suprising, but nice after my old COLD OFFICE....wow
> 
> rode to work on the bike, had a great workout, and slept good....life is good *



Thats great to hear HD! I know that you were really worried about the job thing. Im glad you're back to one!


----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo that left leg of mine is so well that nurse
Jennifer had to write a "stop dressings" order on
that leg's wound today! The right leg was far 
worse, but that rascal's jealous and is healing fast 
to catch up! Praise to God and all the loving people 
who've been with me through this!!!:bow:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

my bhm dude is coming up to see me tonight :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy that I got to go out and have a good time with some my friend and met a new one in the process..She brought her friend along and we hit it off.. was a great girls night out! Drinks, Food and Guy talk..always fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> I'm happy I am only kinda hungover from last night


Kinda hungover? Yeah I think I might be nursing a kinda hangover too..LOL.. But I am still happy!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy I am packed up and ready to hit the road tomorrow an riding to chicago first then wisconnsin, camping all weekend with crazy bikers...

Happy that a guy I met here on DIMS 2 yrs ago and spent 2 weeks traveling with in Europe is moving here, and going to help fix up my basement and rent it from me

I am happy that work went good for the last week and I got an ok to do 4-10s next week, as I am taking off again and hitting the ALLGOODFESTIVAL.com

good times*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I am happy because my step sister called me today to let me know that she was able to rent a beach condo for us this holiday weekend in Ocean City, NJ. 
I have never stayed in an ocean front condo- and we are going to have a GREAT time all of us together


----------



## Wanderer

I'll be happy when I'm not the only grownup in the house most days... if that ever happens...

(goes off to handle his nephew, who wants to have everey single computer in the house all to himself and not share with anybody that owns them... at least until his parents get back sometime this evening after being gone since 6 AM...)


----------



## Venom

Im happy because I got a kitten today


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that a tooth that was going to have a crown put on it that just broke will be fixed tomorrow because my dentist called me right back even though it was after hours... Thank goodness


----------



## imfree

Thanks to God and great people, this ol' dog
is healing fast and getting better every day!:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SLEEP!! OMG...It is an amazing thing to get some!!!!
I rode my bike from la crosse, Wi--->straight through to Balto,MD (1000 miles)
took about 21 hours and got only 3 hours of sleep to get to work Monday by 8am.......

i would find myself literally lost and staring into the computer monitor....got 2 good nites sleep and finally feel myself again

picked up an old friend at the airport last nite, who is here from the UK to live with me for a while, help out with rent and fixing my basement up for rental

Heading to WV Friday for the ALLGOODFESTIVAL !!!   :eat2: wooohooo camping with 2 of my favorite married men :smitten: in an RV, so life is gooooooood

my kitty is happy i am home and purring up a storm!!!

Came home with an eye infection that is clearing up now...so my health is good and I am grateful grateful grateful *


----------



## QueenB

i just like my avatar.


----------



## Melian

I have to say: I like her avatar, too.


----------



## Ruffie

My adopted son Kevin shown here with me got word he got funding to go to school to be a teacher in the fall! He is so excited as I am for him, building a future for his family and going to touch so many lives as he will be an awesome teacher! 

View attachment Kev&I.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Literally.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Literally.



This just made my day!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> This just made my day!




 I'm glad! It cracked me up a lot.


----------



## BigChaz

That is an incredibly literal video.


----------



## WillSpark

Love the song, literal version was hilariously amazing.


----------



## samuraiscott

I just got a job


----------



## JenFromOC

I am officially on Maternity Leave! Yay!!!! Let's hope this sweet sweet baby pops out on the 14th, as originally planned  I can't wait to be a mommy


----------



## imfree

The blower motor in my 5 year old BiPAP machine started to whine, moan, and drag at 6:00pm yesterday. Inability to get a new machine last night and fear of a fatal sleep apnea episode kept me awake all of last night. The VA agreed to provide me a new machine. Mom got my nephew and his wife to run the old machine to the VA and get the new one. The new machine is a huge blessing! It does not produce massive quantities of waste air and accompanying noise like the old machine! It is almost silent. It even put me at 96 & 97% oxygen saturation after a 4 hour nap today!!! Woo-Hooooo!!!:bow:


----------



## OneHauteMama

The sun is finally shining and I have a luau to go to this weekend. I'm making a few good recipes and I'm excited about it because I LOVE cooking for friends!


----------



## Melian

While enjoying lunch on a gorgeous patio with some labmates today, a little sparrow landed on my foot. I gave him some of my yam tempura and he went om nom nom. It was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> While enjoying lunch on a gorgeous patio with some labmates today, a little sparrow landed on my foot. I gave him some of my yam tempura and he went om nom nom. It was the cutest thing ever.



Amazing. I love moments like that.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> While enjoying lunch on a gorgeous patio with some labmates today, a little sparrow landed on my foot. I gave him some of my yam tempura and he went om nom nom. It was the cutest thing ever.



Totally cute! Also... yam tempura rules.


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant and is out of hospital, although she is far from being on top, i'm so glad she pulled through!

Also happy that it's official that Dan and myself are GETTING MARRIED ON OCTOBER 3rd 2009, 3pm! *grins from ear to ear*


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Starting Vacation for the next 7 days!!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Great news for your Mom and you, congratulations! 



kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant and is out of hospital, although she is far from being on top, i'm so glad she pulled through!
> 
> Also happy that it's official that Dan and myself are GETTING MARRIED ON OCTOBER 3rd 2009, 3pm! *grins from ear to ear*


----------



## William

My Boss is going on vacation out of the country on Monday!!!

William



pjbbwlvr said:


> Starting Vacation for the next 7 days!!!


----------



## William

Great news about your Mom and great to hear that there will be a Mrs. KinkyKitten 

William 



kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant and is out of hospital, although she is far from being on top, i'm so glad she pulled through!
> 
> Also happy that it's official that Dan and myself are GETTING MARRIED ON OCTOBER 3rd 2009, 3pm! *grins from ear to ear*


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Amazing. I love moments like that.





Esther said:


> Totally cute! Also... yam tempura rules.



The little moments in life are everything (yam tempura is an added benefit).



kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant



Good to hear. I hope the cells differentiate properly :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy that I just sent an email to a compant my friend told me about and the guy emailed right back and I have an interview this afternoon!!!:happy: SO HAPPY!!! I hope I get the job!


----------



## scorpioinco

kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant and is out of hospital, although she is far from being on top, i'm so glad she pulled through!
> 
> Also happy that it's official that Dan and myself are GETTING MARRIED ON OCTOBER 3rd 2009, 3pm! *grins from ear to ear*





Grats on both accounts kitten! 

I'm happy that I'm finally feeling better after two back to back colds that whooped my butt for 3 and a half weeks. Just started feeling better and wham number two decided to settle in and work me over. If cold's were a person I'd punch them square in the face!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy that my Mom pulled through her stem cell transplant and is out of hospital, although she is far from being on top, i'm so glad she pulled through!
> 
> Also happy that it's official that Dan and myself are GETTING MARRIED ON OCTOBER 3rd 2009, 3pm! *grins from ear to ear*



Glad to hear about your Mom- and that your life is coming up roses  



pjbbwlvr said:


> Starting Vacation for the next 7 days!!!



Where are you going?



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I am happy that I just sent an email to a compant my friend told me about and the guy emailed right back and I have an interview this afternoon!!!:happy: SO HAPPY!!! I hope I get the job!


OoOoOoO Good Luck! Please let us know what happens


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoOoO Good Luck! Please let us know what happens


 I will..I am hoping.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy that i restrained my inner chicken and talked with my new VP.:happy:





 (Knocks on wood)


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm happy and excited about going camping later in the Norwegian wilderness with Dan.. we are going to sleep under the stars :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy that I was able to get my cell phone turned back on! YAY!!! Thank the heavens for the unemployment extension..Now I hope I am able to find a job here soon! Crossing fingers!


----------



## Esther

I recieved an order of clothing in the mail and EVERYTHING FITS. I can't remember the last time I didn't have to send something back!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I recieved an order of clothing in the mail and EVERYTHING FITS. I can't remember the last time I didn't have to send something back!


*
I so totally understand..not a big shopper, much more an online kinda girl that knows what she wants and can find it easier OUT THERE... *


----------



## Melian

First of all, I'm pleased that it's Friday.

Secondly, I have decided on the concept for my next tattoo and am currently drawing it up. It involves chocobos


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> First of all, I'm pleased that it's Friday.
> 
> Secondly, I have decided on the concept for my next tattoo and am currently drawing it up. It involves chocobos



Chocobos!.... CHOCOBOS!

That is awesome hehe <3


----------



## steely

kinkykitten said:


> I'm happy and excited about going camping later in the Norwegian wilderness with Dan.. we are going to sleep under the stars :wubu:



I am ungodly jealous. Norway is the most beautiful place I've ever seen. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> Chocobos!.... CHOCOBOS!
> 
> That is awesome hehe <3



I'll make sure to let you see it when it's done :happy:


----------



## Discodave

I am happy because.
Its friday
I can finaly catch up on my sleep tomorrow from T in the Park
and.....................i have a lovely date tonight.
So all is good in the disco world


----------



## OneHauteMama

It's friday, it's beautifully hot and humid, and I just got my hair chopped!


----------



## kinkykitten

steely said:


> I am ungodly jealous. Norway is the most beautiful place I've ever seen. Have a wonderful time.



 thanks! It was magical! I loved it


----------



## Surlysomething

Friday.
Gorgeous weather.
Delicious dinner.
Heinekens's chilling in the fridge..

+ no commitments or plans allll weekend


take that, bitches!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy that tomorrow My ex step-mom, step-brother and I will be doing a double feature at the movie theature tomorrow!! Harry Potter then lunch then Transformers! Can't wait! Going to be a long Day! Haven't been to the movie theature since the last Potter Movie! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Jezzebelle

I have a job.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*a certain 340# man that visited me for some *special quality time** :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *a certain 340# man that visited me for some *special quality time** :smitten:




1. I'm happy for HDANGEL :happy:

2. I'm happy that my ex-bf texted me today after he pissed me off last week- it's fun to mock and ridicule him whenever he gives me the opportunity to do so 

3. It thrills me that someone has made a new thread about cock :wubu: :bow:

4. I now have new hope that someone is going to feel the need to post another pic of their cock again on the weight board for me to report


----------



## Venom

I made skittle vodka and it actually turned out right (mostly) and now I'm drinking liquid skittles


----------



## imfree

Yah, that's what being on medically ordered bed rest feels like.
It was OK for me to do church and a lunch at Shoney's today.
I sneaked on over to K-Mart near Shoney's and bought a
replacement for that bum DVD player of mine. Now I'll be able
to process some video to post on You Tube. Woo-hoo!:happy:


----------



## unconventional

1. Im happy that I finally called my sons father out on him being absent for the past almost 7 months!
2. I got a message from a certain person on here last night out of the blue and it kinda made my night. :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had a great weekend, including going to see the CHARM CITY ROLLER GIRLS and a great FIRST date at ARTSCAPE, we met, rode a ways together and spent 3 hours walking around a festival together and chatting..interesting to say the least....but for once, no EXPECTATIONS....keep it simple, dating is fun if I keep a good perspective.......*


----------



## suebeehoney

I'm happy that I just got off from my 2nd job and am home for the night, resting my tootsies and enjoying the company of my new friends at Dims!


----------



## Esther

I'm getting my first pedicure everrrr tomorrow.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I'm getting my first pedicure everrrr tomorrow.



*dayum...they ROCK...I need one so bad and a mani too...but just don't have the funds for them right now..but one day soon again...ENJOY!!! 
One of lifes great gifts...a PEDI *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I had a great weekend! I also got to talk to my niece today on the phone and found out from my sister she can spell her name! She is only 2! Gosh I love the little girl!:wubu:


----------



## OneHauteMama

I got to help a friend yesterday. Someone commissioned her to make over 100 Bridal Shower favors and she only had a week to do it in and she works full-time. We got half done last night, and we're doing the other half tonight. We had a blast!


----------



## escapist

Sometimes you hit a rough patch and its just nice to make it to a new day...I'm happy for the people in my life who help make it so.


----------



## unconventional

Im taking my son to his first parade tonight, i hope it doesnt rain!


----------



## Surlysomething

That i'm going to get my hair chopped tomorrow.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Might be going out with a friend for drinks later..YAY! I hope so I need to get out! This not be able to find a job is driving me nuts!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> That i'm going to get my hair chopped tomorrow.



Mohawk tiiiiiiime! 

Seriously though, post a pic or two when you get it done. I'm curious to see the end result!


----------



## CherryRVA

I am happy today because I finally have a new perspective. I have realized a buncha stuff in the last 3 months, most of which have me feeling much better about myself. I'm not what the douchebags over the last 10 years told me I was. The past is done, gone, I've put it to bed. And I'm starting to move my life forward. 

I've finally decided what I want to be when I grow up and it's not the career I'm currently in. I'm going back to school I think. Have also decided to check out some of the things I have always liked, but have always been too scared to try or somebody was always there telling me "no, can't, shouldn't" WHY NOT? LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> I am happy today because I finally have a new perspective. I have realized a buncha stuff in the last 3 months, most of which have me feeling much better about myself. I'm not what the douchebags over the last 10 years told me I was. The past is done, gone, I've put it to bed. And I'm starting to move my life forward.
> 
> I've finally decided what I want to be when I grow up and it's not the career I'm currently in. I'm going back to school I think. Have also decided to check out some of the things I have always liked, but have always been too scared to try or somebody was always there telling me "no, can't, shouldn't" WHY NOT? LOL



*((((CHERRY))) awesome....listen to your heart and follow it...nothing YOU can't do....baby steps....and before you know it...your life is changed...happy for you GF *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I ran out of my anti-depressants on MOnday and felt like my brain was on re-boot all week...emotional as hell and irritable on top of it, nice combo eh...last nite a friend was going to pay for me to pick up my meds, as he sympathized, and then I realized my sister is on the same med as me...she just happened to have 90 day supply and did what a good sister did...GAVE ME MY DRUG OF CHOICE- woke up feeling JUST like me, no tears..emotions are turned down 2000%, hot flashes seem to be turned down too  thank god......*


----------



## chubloverUK86

Wow, a lotta happy people! It's almost intimidating in a way!

I'm happy today because my boyfriend's getting his belated Birthday BBQ at his friend's house. His mum and her partner, myself and a few of his work colleagues will be there. He was very disappointed when it was called off the other week because of bad weather, and it's so nice to see him happy now it's back on again.

If he's happy, it usually follows that I am too.


----------



## BigChaz

I'm happy today because some stuff I finally ordered came in and I will be able to modify my smoker to electronically maintain 225 degrees for me. So what it boils down to is that now I can make delicious smoked foods with minimal effort.


I am a simple man.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I'm happy today because some stuff I finally ordered came in and I will be able to modify my smoker to electronically maintain 225 degrees for me. So what it boils down to is that now I can make delicious smoked foods with minimal effort.
> 
> 
> I am a simple man.



*nothing wrong with that..yummmmmy *


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Mohawk tiiiiiiime!
> 
> Seriously though, post a pic or two when you get it done. I'm curious to see the end result!



No mohawk, but I did get rid of about eight inches of hair. 

Pictures to come soonish.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> No mohawk, but I did get rid of about eight inches of hair.
> 
> Pictures to come soonish.


*
SHOW IT OFF!!!! curious minds wanna see...................*


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> No mohawk, but I did get rid of about eight inches of hair.
> 
> Pictures to come soonish.



Sweet!! It feels so good to change it up every once in awhile!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that Richie Rich is on TBS right now


----------



## CherryRVA

I am happy for a few things today....I had a fantastic weekend...Went to a metal show for a new friend I am hanging out with  and lo & behold, my best friend from when I was 13 shows up! She loves metal too, still lives in the town we grew up in, about 2 hrs away. She had randomly gotten a phone call from my area code, thought it was me (it wasn't). She went on my myspace, saw that my new friend's band was playing (he plays bass), so she figured I would be there. Got a sitter for her daughter last minute, grabbed her friend and they drove up, speeding the whole way.

She showed up just in time to catch the band playing the second half of their set. It was great! We ended up going out to a bar afterwards to meet up with my friend and got free drinks. We danced all night and everybody came back to my house to crash. It was nice to have houseguests again.

Got to spend a bit more time with my new friend yesterday, watching a Kevin Smith movie (LOVE anything by Kevin Smith), listening to music....just a nice chilled out evening, which is what I needed.

The big happiness this morning...I am getting my car legal again today, so I can finally start going on road trips again!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

I'm happy that my new job kicks ass and that I get to meet and chill with Four Year Strong tomarrow night:happy:


----------



## unconventional

I am happy that today I finally got to have some people over to look at ridiculous pics of people on craigslist. Sadly, no BHMs on there to compare to the one on here im totally smitten with, too bad he doesnt notice me.


----------



## Melian

unconventional said:


> I am happy that today I finally got to have some people over to look at ridiculous pics of people on craigslist. Sadly, no BHMs on there to compare to the one on here im totally smitten with, too bad he doesnt notice me.



Send him a PM! :bow:


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> Send him a PM! :bow:



*nod nod* go for it ^.^!


----------



## unconventional

T-Bear said:


> *nod nod* go for it ^.^!





I did, but he didnt get it yet I dont think. He had a show tonight, so I dont think he got it yet. They honestly need to tour. *sigh*


----------



## Melian

unconventional said:


> I did, but he didnt get it yet I dont think. He had a show tonight, so I dont think he got it yet. They honestly need to tour. *sigh*



Oh, I've guessed who it is 

Good luck!!


----------



## escapist

I'm happy I have a girlfriend who helps keep me on track and motivated and in motion towards my goals.

*** taps his fingers as he waits for his new website to come online tonight ***


----------



## unconventional

Melian said:


> Oh, I've guessed who it is
> 
> Good luck!!




Haha I think a lot of people could guess that one :blush:. I think im going to need more than luck though to be honest. but since this is a happy thread, i am happy that i have people wishing me luck on seemingly hopeless endevors. thanks melian.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

There's finally a trailer for Boondock Saints 2: All Saints Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCDLMHISpyg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DESPITE the smack down from my boss who has her head so far up HER bosses ass, we lose her 99% of the time about TAKING off even early today (despite making up the hours this week)..I AM HEADING TO MONTREAL when I get off work today with my buddy that has been traveling with me a lot this summer, 23 yr old newly sober dude with the road name STILTZ (he is super tall and way toooo skinny)....but it's fun showing a young guy that we have fun in sobriety, camping, laughing, eating, and riding motorcycles*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I leave in 2 weeks to go NJ!!!! To see a special someone!


----------



## rockabelly

I'm happy that I get a three day weekend! That and I'll probably do some grillin'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DESPITE the smack down from my boss who has her head so far up HER bosses ass, we lose her 99% of the time about TAKING off even early today (despite making up the hours this week)..I AM HEADING TO MONTREAL when I get off work today with my buddy that has been traveling with me a lot this summer, 23 yr old newly sober dude with the road name STILTZ (he is super tall and way toooo skinny)....but it's fun showing a young guy that we have fun in sobriety, camping, laughing, eating, and riding motorcycles*



Hope you have a fabulous time with your young man


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that my baby is too young to act like one of these little fuckers on Supernanny...sorry, that was a totally random comment. Maternity leave has made me a little crazy LOL


----------



## Rowan

Im in one of the best hotel rooms ive ever been in for well under $100 a night, beautiful view of the orlando park lights, amazing sunset, had a jetted tub bath, watching Florida Gator football and waiting for Mike....so far...its a good day


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy I got the "Mile High Club" Achievement on Call of Duty 4. And on my third try.  I was at it preactically all summer but got it when I came home for the long weekend.


----------



## RacinJason

This is the first weekend since my daughter went to college in California where I didn't sit around and feel sorry for myself. I did some yard work, test drove a new car and came home with some very tasty Chinese food.

So I guess I'm happy that I'm getting used to having an empty house. I can walk around in my boxers, curse like a sailor and I have more garage space since my daughters car went with her to school. More garage space means more room for toys. And remember....he who dies with the most toys wins.


----------



## cityslicker

I'm happy that I finally got my computer back after a long time of repairs on that god forsaken thing!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hope you have a fabulous time with your young man



*he's just a friend, absolutely NO INTEREST IN HIM LOL..and he bailed w/o a phone call...he's 23 yr old ..so no suprises there...his loss

IC I HAD A GREAT WEEKEND, and loved being home back in my bed last nite, talking to a certain fatboy on the phone for almost an hour after 2 hours of insane texting..........*


----------



## velia

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that my baby is too young to act like one of these little fuckers on Supernanny...sorry, that was a totally random comment. Maternity leave has made me a little crazy LOL



Yay for that, seriously!

I'm happy that I'm going to have time today to take my baby out for a walk. It's raining, but still warm enough.


----------



## lovefeeding

I just recognised that I have the best boy ever. He cares for me and helps me to find my way.
AND since he gained weight he is so confy and soft and likes to give me more hugs.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I have 6 days before I leave to go to NJ!!! I am excited and can't wait!:bounce::bounce::happy:


----------



## Kazak

Geodetic_Effect said:


> There's finally a trailer for Boondock Saints 2: All Saints Day
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCDLMHISpyg



wooooo hoooooo now i'm at least 1/2 way to happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm getting my hair did tomorrow. W00t!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I leave in 5 hrs to go see my man!!! I am so happy!!!!:happy::happy: NJ here I come! LOL


----------



## BigChaz

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I leave in 5 hrs to go see my man!!! I am so happy!!!!:happy::happy: NJ here I come! LOL



As a fellow resident of Naples, FL, I wish I too could say I was going to NJ or anywhere else. Also, hello person in the same city as me!


----------



## chicken legs

Im happy you came out of the woodworks and made a post


----------



## stldpn

I'm happy today that I've managed to survive another day and soon I'll be walking unassisted on the ugliest but most functional knee I've had in weeks.


----------



## RentonBob

UW beat USC today 16-13..... GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> I'm happy today that I've managed to survive another day and soon I'll be walking unassisted on the ugliest but most functional knee I've had in weeks.



*Hear that my friend, I had revision HIP REPLACEMENT 5 weeks ago Tuesday, when I dislocated my already replaced hip, getting off a motorcycle...but i think HIPS are much easier to recover from then knees, which are many more moving parts ....I went back to work on a Monday less then then a week after my surgery without crutches....I HOPE EVERYDAY you find easier, as I do...*


----------



## KnottyOne

I was kept up pretty much all night talking to an awesome girl, one of the few people who can brag they kept me up till 7 am on the phone... I'm never on the phone haha, but yea, still mad happy from talking to her ^_^


----------



## chicken legs

IC i found some more material for us FFA's...LOL

BABY GOT BACK


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OMG I am on cloud9 and I think I am going to stay that way!! It is wonderful being up here with my baby! The weather is fantastic and it is great to finally be in his arms!:happy:  No more late night calls or txting until 5am 





BigChaz said:


> As a fellow resident of Naples, FL, I wish I too could say I was going to NJ or anywhere else. Also, hello person in the same city as me!


Hello! Yeah the weather up here is great sorry you are stuck down in FL I feel for ya.


----------



## thejuicyone

The permanent smile that a certain fellow as been giving me lately.


----------



## thejuicyone

KnottyOne said:


> I was kept up pretty much all night talking to an awesome girl, one of the few people who can brag they kept me up till 7 am on the phone... I'm never on the phone haha, but yea, still mad happy from talking to her ^_^



:blush::blush::blush::wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that it was a perfect weekend in Sea Isle City and I saw 3 shooting stars last night.


----------



## BigChaz

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm happy that it was a perfect weekend in Sea Isle City and I saw 3 shooting stars last night.



Three shooting stars? Oh no... 

1 shooting star = lucky
2 shooting stars = untold riches
3 shooting stars = die in 7 days


I wish I didn't have to be the one to tell you this...



















(No really, that's badass, I think I've seen three my whole life)


----------



## cammy

BigChaz said:


> Three shooting stars? Oh no...
> 
> 3 shooting stars = die in 7 days
> 
> I wish I didn't have to be the one to tell you this...



lol! 

I'm happy today cause my life rocks!


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Hear that my friend, I had revision HIP REPLACEMENT 5 weeks ago Tuesday, when I dislocated my already replaced hip, getting off a motorcycle...but i think HIPS are much easier to recover from then knees, which are many more moving parts ....I went back to work on a Monday less then then a week after my surgery without crutches....I HOPE EVERYDAY you find easier, as I do...*



The hardest part of knee surgery for me has been the PT. Because all the nerves are intact they tell you plenty the first time you try to bear weight. You push your range of motion despite the pain etc. I'm sure I'll be ok but I've been looking for a lot of babying that I'm not allowed to have.

With my hip, the way they cut in sort of leaves you vulnerable to overworking your range of motion because you don't feel the pain or the stiffness you should feel. 

I've had the hip done twice actually and they've come so far with that it's amazing. Each artificial lasts longer than the one before, supposedly the one I've got in now will last me throughout my lifetime, but being big I've learned that sometimes things wear out a bit faster. 

I'm back at work actually today. For a few hours at least. It'll be nice when I look less like a patient and more like a member of staff.


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> The hardest part of knee surgery for me has been the PT. Because all the nerves are intact they tell you plenty the first time you try to bear weight. You push your range of motion despite the pain etc. I'm sure I'll be ok but I've been looking for a lot of babying that I'm not allowed to have.
> 
> With my hip, the way they cut in sort of leaves you vulnerable to overworking your range of motion because you don't feel the pain or the stiffness you should feel.
> 
> I've had the hip done twice actually and they've come so far with that it's amazing. Each artificial lasts longer than the one before, supposedly the one I've got in now will last me throughout my lifetime, but being big I've learned that sometimes things wear out a bit faster.
> *
> I'm back at work actually today. For a few hours at least. It'll be nice when I look less like a patient and more like a member of staff.*


*

wow my brother by another mother..I have had both hips once, and now one twice LOLOL...I had no idea the nerves were intact for the knee..that's why it is so painful OUCHIE...the hip they cut all the nerves...so all that hurts for me is the actual scar tissue, that 5 weeks later is still a little sensitive..I got pretty full clearance today..SO I AM HAPPY....and FYI, my 12 yr hip is still in tact...my 5 yr hip is the one I dislocated but now I have a bigger ball, which they were hesitant to use then...... 

HANG in there with PT...and I feel your pain...although many people like my 86 yr old dad HAD ZERO pain with his recovery, I guess it depends on what technique they do 
*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Happy that I get to wake up next to my gorgeous bf every morning..Well his mornings..lol..:happy:


----------



## Horseman

Is it a gross violation and abuse of the spirit of this thread to answer, "nothing?"


----------



## BigChaz

Horseman said:


> Is it a gross violation and abuse of the spirit of this thread to answer, "nothing?"



Yes, yes it is actually. Please prepare your belongings and sort out your affairs, the internet police will be arriving within moments.


I am super happy because today I finished building my new smoker. I bought a $200 smoker and modified it for about $80 into a $600 smoker. Can't wait to smoke some food!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Three shooting stars? Oh no...
> 
> 1 shooting star = lucky
> 2 shooting stars = untold riches
> 3 shooting stars = die in 7 days
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't have to be the one to tell you this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No really, that's badass, I think I've seen three my whole life)



That's like rolling doubles in Monopoly . . . 
1) SICK!!!
2) I'm fuckin' lucky . . . 
3) fuck . . . jail.


----------



## pdesil071189

Im Happy that i have time to look for another job


----------



## Kazak

BigChaz said:


> Yes, yes it is actually. Please prepare your belongings and sort out your affairs, the internet police will be arriving within moments.



well i WAS going to say " not one effing thing!" but it seems that the net pigs will come get me. so... i'm HAPPY i had to go to the e.r. and wait for 3hrs to be seen just so i could sit on a bed for another hour waiting for xrays to be taken of my knee. then i HAPPILY waited another 1/2 hour for the doc to hand me an ace bandage and some pain meds & say " hopefully its just a sprain" oh what a happy day. oh not to mention how happy i'll be when the bill comes. YAY!
the up side is, 3 days off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kazak said:


> well i WAS going to say " not one effing thing!" but it seems that the net pigs will come get me. so... i'm HAPPY i had to go to the e.r. and wait for 3hrs to be seen just so i could sit on a bed for another hour waiting for xrays to be taken of my knee. then i HAPPILY waited another 1/2 hour for the doc to hand me an ace bandage and some pain meds & say " hopefully its just a sprain" oh what a happy day. oh not to mention how happy i'll be when the bill comes. YAY!
> the up side is, 3 days off.



if my math is correct . . . you waiting at LEAST four hours . . . at LEAST!!!


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> if my math is correct . . . you waiting at LEAST four hours . . . at LEAST!!!



i got there, checked in, @ aprox. 10:30 in the a.m. left, checked out, @ aprox. 4:25 in the p.m. the times in the 1st post were just sitting waiting. staring @ my foot, the walls, the nurses butts   :shocked: and having to listen to kids & old people scream in pain. but i DID get a script for pain meds


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I went to see my ortho surgeon yesterday and after only 5 weeks from my hip revision replacement; and am allowed to go ride the motorcycle (although they are both down) and can start back at spinning class tonite at the gym and get back in shape *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I went to see my ortho surgeon yesterday and after only 5 weeks from my hip revision replacement; and am allowed to go ride the motorcycle (although they are both down) and can start back at spinning class tonite at the gym and get back in shape *



That' AWESOME!! i know how much you've been looking forward to riding again. Sorry they're in the shop though


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That' AWESOME!! i know how much you've been looking forward to riding again. Sorry they're in the shop though



*Thanks my friend....I am hoping to get a friend to take me out riding this weekend, now that I have clearance again.....2nd best to riding my own, is riding on the back with a BHM :smitten:

Happy that I did a 45 minute spin class yesterday and am feeling almost 100% myself again *


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks my friend....I am hoping to get a friend to take me out riding this weekend, now that I have clearance again.....2nd best to riding my own, is riding on the back with a BHM :smitten:
> 
> Happy that I did a 45 minute spin class yesterday and am feeling almost 100% myself again *



I always figured having your arms wrapped around a belly, on a motor bike, what with the vibrations and all, would feel pretty good 

And glad to hear that your recovery is continuing so quickly!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> I always figured having your arms wrapped around a belly, on a motor bike, what with the vibrations and all, would feel pretty good
> 
> And glad to hear that your recovery is continuing so quickly!



*YUP nothing like a 1540 cc engine vibrating in between your legs....

Thanks i am glad I am back to my old tricks too.....*


----------



## hot'n fluffy

I start my new job on Monday.

My kids are doing great in school.

They are healty as well.

Some one loves me.


----------



## BigChaz

hot'n fluffy said:


> I start my new job on Monday.
> 
> My kids are doing great in school.
> 
> They are healty as well.
> 
> Some one loves me.



It's me. I love you.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

BigChaz said:


> It's me. I love you.



I love you too man!!

But you ain't getting my beer!!:bow:


----------



## Mathias

My online friend who had to have surgery on her lung is doing fine last I heard. :happy:


----------



## snuffy2000

I landed the job I've wanted for Ford, orientation for it on Tuesday *cheers* . Also, I fixed a few things in my life that were bugging the piss out of me. 

Things are pretty serene as of lately.


----------



## HDANGEL15

snuffy2000 said:


> I landed the job I've wanted for Ford, orientation for it on Tuesday *cheers* . Also, I fixed a few things in my life that were bugging the piss out of me.
> 
> Things are pretty serene as of lately.


*
THAT my friend is awesome...congrats....*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy I'm leaving for hooters right now. I've been craving some wings for about a month. Wish me luck.

What are the odds that any of the women there are FFA's?


----------



## Esther

cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

That it's 6 days till Dan and myself get married 

And that i will be back in his arms on Tuesday *does the happy bunny dance!*


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy I'm leaving for hooters right now. I've been craving some wings for about a month. Wish me luck.
> 
> What are the odds that any of the women there are FFA's?



Odd that you mention this - there is a Hooters restaurant about 5 min from my apartment, and I go there with friends all the time. Sooooo...at least, at this particular Hooters, there is a decent chance that an FFA is present (and an even greater chance that she is stealing their hot sauce).


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow my brother by another mother..I have had both hips once, and now one twice LOLOL...I had no idea the nerves were intact for the knee..that's why it is so painful OUCHIE...the hip they cut all the nerves...so all that hurts for me is the actual scar tissue, that 5 weeks later is still a little sensitive..I got pretty full clearance today..SO I AM HAPPY....and FYI, my 12 yr hip is still in tact...my 5 yr hip is the one I dislocated but now I have a bigger ball, which they were hesitant to use then......
> 
> HANG in there with PT...and I feel your pain...although many people like my 86 yr old dad HAD ZERO pain with his recovery, I guess it depends on what technique they do *
> [/B]



I had a pin driven acl reconstruction. It's supposed to be a faster heal time. But i'm beginning to question whether or not it was worth the weight. Was your father overweight? they keep telling me that i'd have had an easier time of it if i was 50lbs lighter.


----------



## thatgirl08

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum ahah. Great. 

I got a job, that's what I'm happy about! :]


----------



## RentonBob

Expandable waist jeans... Had a really big dinner :eat1: lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> I had a pin driven acl reconstruction. It's supposed to be a faster heal time. But i'm beginning to question whether or not it was worth the weight. Was your father overweight? they keep telling me that i'd have had an easier time of it if i was 50lbs lighter.



*NO my father isn't overweight...he's actually kinda slight at 86 he hasn't much of an appetite despite the fact that he is very very active and plays golf 3-5x a week..

I suspect that is a huge factor in your recovery...i have put on a lot of weight myself in the last 2-3 yrs and my really want to lose it #1 for MY KNEES SAKE!!!!


HAPPY TOdAY that it's monday and I have a job to go to *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am happy about the big decision we made last night!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Odd that you mention this - there is a Hooters restaurant about 5 min from my apartment, and I go there with friends all the time. Sooooo...at least, at this particular Hooters, there is a decent chance that an FFA is present (and an even greater chance that she is stealing their hot sauce).



hmmm . . . why does everything about Canada always sound better?


----------



## Tad

snuffy2000 said:


> I landed the job I've wanted for Ford, orientation for it on Tuesday *cheers* . Also, I fixed a few things in my life that were bugging the piss out of me.
> 
> Things are pretty serene as of lately.



Woohoo, good to hear of things going right for someone in such a serious way


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NO my father isn't overweight...he's actually kinda slight at 86 he hasn't much of an appetite despite the fact that he is very very active and plays golf 3-5x a week..
> 
> I suspect that is a huge factor in your recovery...i have put on a lot of weight myself in the last 2-3 yrs and my really want to lose it #1 for MY KNEES SAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY TOdAY that it's monday and I have a job to go to *



I thought the fact that i have type one diabetes would be the biggest thing in my recovery. And knock wood, there's been no real noticible complications due to that. my weight is an issue but because I was a competitive powerlifter for so many years it's not all fat and I was hoping it would all equal out. It is what it is and my therapist keeps saying that for everyone it's different there is no average.


----------



## Flutterby68

I'm happy that I went to the gym today, even though I absolutely HATE exercise. And I'm also happy that I have not missed a single day at the gym since I started doing this (Tues, Thurs, Saturday are the women's workout days).


----------



## stldpn

Flutterby68 said:


> I'm happy that I went to the gym today, even though I absolutely HATE exercise. And I'm also happy that I have not missed a single day at the gym since I started doing this (Tues, Thurs, Saturday are the women's workout days).



congratulations!


----------



## kinkykitten

Just..... I am so blessed to have such an amazing, gorgeous, perfect husband, Lovely parents, a fantastic brother, the best inlaws and extended family and the greatest friends anyone could ever ask for...

I'm a very lucky girl :happy::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

kinkykitten said:


> Just..... I am so blessed to have such an amazing, gorgeous, perfect husband, Lovely parents, a fantastic brother, the best inlaws and extended family and the greatest friends anyone could ever ask for...
> 
> I'm a very lucky girl :happy::happy:




Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

LCROSS Lunar Impactor Mission . NASA is awesome! Impact finally happened, now to wait for all the great data.


----------



## kinkykitten

Surlysomething said:


> Congrats on your marriage!



 thanks hun


----------



## BigChaz

Geodetic_Effect said:


> LCROSS Lunar Impactor Mission . NASA is awesome! Impact finally happened, now to wait for all the great data.



Hell yeah, I can't wait to get some data to read. So excited.


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that I get to sleep in my own bed tonight even though I had a great trip to Vegas


----------



## escapist

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I get to sleep in my own bed tonight even though I had a great trip to Vegas



Sorry Chicken Legs and I missed ya. We did end up going out to eat at 11 like we said. The place was so packed we had to wait 45 minutes for a seat. She said she tried to tell you we are late night people.


----------



## KnottyOne

First time in 3 days I have woken up without a hangover.... this is a win


----------



## RentonBob

I got my cool new phone (HTC Touch Pro2) today and I'm having a lot of fun learning how to use it


----------



## OneHauteMama

I've had a pretty crappy week, but yesterday I got a haircut to pull me out of my funk and I'm rockin' it today! Feels really good. At least I can look in the mirror and say (in a Quagmire fashion) "Awwww riiiight"


----------



## tankgirl

THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZE'RS DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE!!!!!
*happy happy happy dance*
It's out of my SHOP it's out of my HAIR I don't have to FUCK with it no more--
THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE!!!!!!!
    

Damn thing was in since last FRIDAYYY-- SUPPOSEDLY, *JUST* a radiator flush! Stupid eight year old pinch-style hose clamps, and no permission to replace with proper worm-gear hose clamps- 15 to 20 minutes to take one off, and another half hour to 45 minutes to put the (multiple expletives deleted) thing back on!
ONE. AT. A. TIME. *shuddertwitch*
An HOUR with the hose to flush all that GUNK out!!!! Looked like BABY SHIT, but not NEAR as GREEN!
And that thermostat was as close to rusted shut as makes no nevermind. I'm AMAZED it worked at all. Seriously. It's like a "Shelf of Shame" entry.
Then, it argued about how much coolant should be in it. It's SUPPOSED to be a ten-quart system. 10-6 is 4, right? Not according to this thing.
But after a certain quantity of dicking around with this damn thing, we FINALLY got all the hose clamps put back (after removing the battery, the whole battery BOX, a couple other HOSES... and the heater hoses... and... and...) and we FINALLY got the coolant level right.... and we FINALLY got the (multiple expletives deleted) thing running right...
The other "problem" had completely disappeared, the MIL was off, all the voltage and "Hg and gm/sec measurements in the MAF and MAP were within limits....
And....
THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE!!!!!
*happy happy happy dance*
It's out of my SHOP it's out of my HAIR I don't have to FUCK with it no more--
THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE, THE BLAZER'S DONE!!!!!!!
    

Yes. I'm HAPPY.
(sorry for the language, but they ARE appropraite words in this case. thing also drank about 4oz of my BLOOD.)


----------



## snuffy2000

Finally got done with a car project I dubbed "Cerberus" .

Now I can reap the benefits of actually having something nice to drive.


----------



## plushkitty

I like this sort of thread. With all the crap in the world, it's nice to be reminded of the good things in life.

My midterms are done! Woohoo! Got the grade for my environmental science midterm today, and I scored 94%. :happy:

Also, my mom brought home gourmet cupcakes this afternoon. :eat2: They were freaking wonderful. They had big swirls of real buttercream frosting, the kind that I could eat straight out of the bowl. I just wish she'd bought a bigger box, but they probably weren't cheap.

Damn, now I want buttercream frosting... more frosting, that is!


----------



## escapist

RentonBob said:


> I got my cool new phone (HTC Touch Pro2) today and I'm having a lot of fun learning how to use it



Hey Bob, check these apps out for it: 
WMWifiRouter

Or there is: PDANet

I tried them both a lot of fun with those phones I have the Version 1 and hacked my phone so it could be used as a modem and/or a router. These apps do the same thing. I got 234 kbps up and around 340 kbps down.


--------------------------------------
Now, what am I happy about? I'm happy to have someone in my life who loves me just as I am. There are moments when I think to myself...am I dreaming?


----------



## CleverBomb

escapist said:


> Hey Bob, check these apps out for it:
> WMWifiRouter
> 
> Or there is: PDANet
> 
> I tried them both a lot of fun with those phones I have the Version 1 and hacked my phone so it could be used as a modem and/or a router. These apps do the same thing. I got 234 kbps up and around 340 kbps down.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Now, what am I happy about? I'm happy to have someone in my life who loves me just as I am. There are moments when I think to myself...am I dreaming?


You can do a LOT on a WinMo phone. 
Not as slick as Apple's stuff, but the operating system is extremely capable -- and user-friendly with HTC's TouchFlow overlay. 
Install the Skyfire browser and between it and the built-in Opera, you should be able to read almost any web content. 
Get a Bluetooth folding keyboard to use with Office Mobile (already installed) and you've got a portable word processor. 

-Rusty
(Happy with his Touch Cruise 2 for now, but switching off between that and the HP iPAQ 221+Nokia E75)


----------



## chicken legs

snuffy2000 said:


> Finally got done with a car project I dubbed "Cerberus" .
> 
> Now I can reap the benefits of actually having something nice to drive.



DROOLSSSS:bow:


----------



## RentonBob

escapist said:


> Hey Bob, check these apps out for it:
> WMWifiRouter
> 
> Or there is: PDANet
> 
> I tried them both a lot of fun with those phones I have the Version 1 and hacked my phone so it could be used as a modem and/or a router. These apps do the same thing. I got 234 kbps up and around 340 kbps down.



Thanks J! That sounds cool but, I really don't have a need to use it as a router or modem. I'm just scratching the surface wtih the 3G stuff and its going to be fun to hear about the thing I can do with it.

I do like the idea of a bluetooth keyboard like CleverBomb mentioned because of big guy fingers  though the keyboard on my Touch Pro 2 is working very well, which is one of the reasons I picked this phone


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I am happy that it has been pouring all day and I have plenty of fuel for the fireplace.


----------



## escapist

RentonBob said:


> Thanks J! That sounds cool but, I really don't have a need to use it as a router or modem. I'm just scratching the surface wtih the 3G stuff and its going to be fun to hear about the thing I can do with it.
> 
> I do like the idea of a bluetooth keyboard like CleverBomb mentioned because of big guy fingers  though the keyboard on my Touch Pro 2 is working very well, which is one of the reasons I picked this phone



Another App I like is Orb. I use it to stream media from my server to my phone. I have a ton of music and video's and its fun to stream it to my car which interfaces with my phone too.


----------



## escapist

CleverBomb said:


> You can do a LOT on a WinMo phone.
> Not as slick as Apple's stuff, but the operating system is extremely capable -- and user-friendly with HTC's TouchFlow overlay.
> Install the Skyfire browser and between it and the built-in Opera, you should be able to read almost any web content.
> Get a Bluetooth folding keyboard to use with Office Mobile (already installed) and you've got a portable word processor.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Happy with his Touch Cruise 2 for now, but switching off between that and the HP iPAQ 221+Nokia E75)



Hahah yeah and you could get this video out cable and plug it into a TV and surf the web, write documents using your little mini keyboard lol. Who needs a laptop anymore


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that the Phillies pwned New York


----------



## OneHauteMama

I'm happy that I got yet another 100 on my test!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Melian

HOLY SHIT TOMORROW IS HALLOWEEN!

....for this, I am happy.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that....it's the baby's first Halloween!!! Yay! I am dressing her up as a Tootsie Roll LOL

I also put her in a monkey costume and an Angels shirt and she was the Rally Monkey...unfortunately, we had to retire that costume when they lost to the Yankees. haha Oh well, there's always next season.


----------



## RentonBob

I came accross a list of truisms today and this one just made me laugh 

** MapQuest really needs to start their directions on #5. Pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.*

:happy:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy it's Friday! 

Weekends rock!


----------



## Rojodi

I'm happy because I can have a sugared latte tonight!!!! Weekly treat for me!!


----------



## escapist

I'm happy and lovin' the cartoon me I made to show off my new FoHawk


----------



## JenFromOC

My baby makes me so happy...she's just beautiful...you don't even know


----------



## WillSpark

I am currently the lead in the musical All Shook Up. It's made up entirely of Elvis songs and I play Chad, the leather-wearin, motorscylce-ridin, lady-loving Elvis-ish guy. And it's fantastic. 

To give you an idea, here's some of this character's stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqnJxwdl39g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6c69hTBTJ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADSDnQEUcCs

Show will be in February, I'll definitely post pics, probably/maybe video.


----------



## SanDiega

I am happy becuase it is almost thanksgiving, and I will be traveling to a part of the US I have never seen and spening time with people I love.

And I have a big snuggly boyfreind who is taking care of my dog while I am gone.


----------



## escapist

WillSpark said:


> I am currently the lead in the musical All Shook Up. It's made up entirely of Elvis songs and I play Chad, the leather-wearin, motorscylce-ridin, lady-loving Elvis-ish guy. And it's fantastic.
> 
> To give you an idea, here's some of this character's stuff:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqnJxwdl39g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6c69hTBTJ8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADSDnQEUcCs
> 
> Show will be in February, I'll definitely post pics, probably/maybe video.



Looks fun, maybe I could do that here and be like the older Fat Elvis


----------



## WillSpark

Well, it is Vegas. I'm sure there are weirder Elvis-es roaming around.


----------



## project219

I'm happy because Thanksgiving is just around the bend.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

New gun. Hooray 1911! John Browning was a genius.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy that I (just now) realized I'm effing perfect


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy that I think I have my frickin' Christmas shopping done. woohoo.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I'm happy that I (just now) realized I'm effing perfect



See I told you! heheheh :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I got a beautiful Christmas card today from someone I love..


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy i got to have a nice quiet relaxing day listening to lots of good music, simple but nice.


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy that the dog I really like is a good match for me according to animal planet


----------



## Surlysomething

I won a double movie pass to our city's premiere of The Lovely Bones!


----------



## BigChaz

I just got back from a new super market that just opened up and it's like Christmas with the whole new selection. Hell yeah.


----------



## NYC_FFA

I'm happy today because...

1. After a long time of no job leads, I heard back on 4 jobs. I got 2 offers and 2 interviews lined up.

2. Writing has been going very, very well, and I have made huge progress on 3 of my scripts.

3. I'm watching season 3 of "The West Wing." Aaron Sorkin, I bow to your writing greatness...:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I won a double movie pass to our city's premiere of The Lovely Bones!



*sweet...read the book...curious how well the movie will be done....


I AM HAPPY THAT MY FATBOY* is back in my shed on her trickle charger, ready to be broken in and rode all over the country, after a year and a half rebuild...103 cubic screaming roaring throttling inches of POWER

*fatboy= harley davidson softail*


----------



## escapist

I'm just happy to have such a great girl like Chicken Legs who makes me smile and laugh almost every day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*whoops thought i included the photo of my HOTROD.......* 

View attachment 15570_185481331967_583391967_3429393_6881646_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Today, I was retardedly happy to see that IMMORTAL is playing here very soon, and I am getting a ticket for my bday


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy to have a long weekend this weekend.  And one where I can actually relax and sleep in most days!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a job interview on Monday!!


Wish me luck if you're feeling generous...I could use some good thoughts.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm happy because I finished a few video projects and put them on my website


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hey...I got the job!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hey...I got the job!



Congratulations Surly! What fantastic news! I know everyone here in the world of fatboys and the women who lust over them is thrilled for you.

Go Tina!


----------



## CherryRVA

Congrats on the new job Surly!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hey...I got the job!



Told ya 

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

congrats lady!


----------



## Tad

Woohoo, Surly!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## iheartsquishys

I'm happy to be rediscovering Dims.

Congrats Surly!


----------



## BigChaz

iheartsquishys said:


> I'm happy to be rediscovering Dims.
> 
> Congrats Surly!



Not a single person posted while we waited for you


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Congrats ((SURLY))

I am happy that I am finally getting over my cold/flu after a full 2 weeks of feeling yuck.....finally got a ZPACK and it took 3 days,,but the coughing / sneezing/ nose blowing is coming to an end!!!*


----------



## bigrugbybloke

happy about weighing nearly 25 stone on the shopping centre scales today


----------



## HDANGEL15

bigrugbybloke said:


> happy about weighing nearly 25 stone on the shopping centre scales today


*
whats 25 stone = #s ? inquiring minds wanna know??*


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> whats 25 stone = #s ? inquiring minds wanna know??*



1 stone = 14 pounds
25 stone = 350 pounds


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> 1 stone = 14 pounds
> 25 stone = 350 pounds


*
thanks for sharing 


I AM HAPPY i just called a gf; and ended up using a r/t free ticket to travel with her to Santa Monica for a long weekend!!!! YEAH HAPPY DANCE*


----------



## Surlysomething

I start my new job tomorrow.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I am happy that, in less than 5 days, I will be in sunny California with a fresh start.

Unhappy about leaving my first FFA, but if it's meant to be it will be.


----------



## NYC_FFA

The premiere of "Lost" is tonight. 

Also, my FFA screenplay is coming along really well. Thank you to everyone helping me out!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

NYC_FFA said:


> The premiere of "Lost" is tonight.
> 
> Also, my FFA screenplay is coming along really well. Thank you to everyone helping me out!



I seriously love your ideas.

Someday I want to make a teen comedy about an FFA/BHM.

You have to let me read the final draft when you're done.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I start my new job tomorrow.



Congrats!

What will you be doing?


----------



## SanDiega

Ninja Glutton said:


> I am happy that, in less than 5 days, I will be in sunny California with a fresh start.
> 
> Unhappy about leaving my first FFA, but if it's meant to be it will be.




I am happy that SoCal will have another BHM in the mix.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Ninja Glutton said:


> I seriously love your ideas.
> 
> Someday I want to make a teen comedy about an FFA/BHM.
> 
> You have to let me read the final draft when you're done.



Well, I'm about a third of the way through it. If you want to read what I have so far and give me feedback, I'd be happy to send it to you. I'm in the middle of a scene right now, but after I finish the scene, I'll let you know.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What will you be doing?




Administration stuff for a company that isn't involved in the music industry AT ALL. Haha.

Good luck on your move!


----------



## djudex

Got my new bed delivered today, just drying the new sheets I bought and I'll be sleeping like a baby tonight!

:happy::happy::happy:

(Offer is still open for co-bed tester rabbit! :bounce


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> Got my new bed delivered today, just drying the new sheets I bought and I'll be sleeping like a baby tonight!
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:
> 
> (Offer is still open for co-bed tester rabbit! :bounce



*don't be shy...tell us what you really think......

and what kind of sheets did you get...inquiring minds...i have a sheet fetish, *


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what kind of sheets did you get...inquiring minds...i have a sheet fetish, *



600 thread cotton. It's the maids day off, that's why the bed isn't made


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> 600 thread cotton. It's the maids day off, that's why the bed isn't made



LOL...

First I fell in love with your kitchen style and now its the style of your bedroom set..


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> LOL...
> 
> First I fell in love with your kitchen style and now its the style of your bedroom set..



Isn't that Objectification? :happy:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm just happy it's Friday! 

Weekends are always a good reason for happiness!


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

I'm happy that there's currently a blizzard happening outside my solarium. I love the east coast. =]


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Isn't that Objectification? :happy:



I'm happy my fetish for style trumps my fat fetish


----------



## RentonBob

Started off Super Sunday with a good workout. Now, making some french toast YUMMO!! :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was snowed in some of the weekend with 30" of insane snow, but the good news is I downloaded some amazing music from this great site 

http://www.archive.org/

all live shows

dave alvin
STS9
Grateful Dead
Phish
Dave Nelson Band
Michael Franti & Spearhead
Tea Leaf Green
SOJA
Moe.

work will be so nice with TONS OF NEW LIVE MUSIC to listen to all week!!!*


----------



## MaybeX

Enjoying sunny, snowless days, before a possible mid-week storm.


----------



## WillSpark

I'm happy that after months of prep and a week or so neglecting the web entirely, I have finished the performances of the musical I had the lead role in. And it feels so good yet sort of odd to not be so distracted with it. Back to monotony I suppose.

Oh, and if anyone wants to see video (albeit pretty crappy, but with good audio), feel free to ask or message me.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> I'm happy that after months of prep and a week or so neglecting the web entirely, I have finished the performances of the musical I had the lead role in. And it feels so good yet sort of odd to not be so distracted with it. Back to monotony I suppose.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants to see video (albeit pretty crappy, but with good audio), feel free to ask or message me.



Post it, thanks in advance!


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> Post it, thanks in advance!



Okay. You asked. Here's the list. I'll provide some directive so you know who I am because the video quality is crap.

I'm the lead singer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg_FS2knZVA
I'm the first person to speak and sing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFNv1r-vh4
I'm the only guy onscreen at first: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRxGGtJCftY
It cuts immediately onto me singing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ApNcfL-dyw
I'm the guy. Duh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTmJ0I4-i70
And I'm the one it immediately opens to singing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-c_nMJ3nus

In order of performances so you don't have to sift:
-Jailhouse Rock - all me and some backup singers
-A Mash-Up of Teddy Bear and Hound Dog - Sung between me and together with three other characters
-A Little Less Conversation, sung by the female lead, dressed as a dude, ending in a kiss, then moving to Power Of My Love, a trade-off song with two other characters
-All Shook Up, also the name of the show, performed by the entire cast.
-Follow That Dream, a duet between me and the female lead.
-Roustabout, just me, followed by One Night With You, by the female lead, leading into C'mon Everybody, my single favorite song and pretty much all me with the cast backing me up. *If nothing else, I say watch this one and skip to this song.*


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> Okay. You asked. Here's the list. I'll provide some directive so you know who I am because the video quality is crap.
> 
> I'm the lead singer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg_FS2knZVA
> I'm the first person to speak and sing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFNv1r-vh4
> I'm the only guy onscreen at first: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRxGGtJCftY
> It cuts immediately onto me singing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ApNcfL-dyw
> I'm the guy. Duh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTmJ0I4-i70
> And I'm the one it immediately opens to singing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-c_nMJ3nus
> 
> In order of performances so you don't have to sift:
> -Jailhouse Rock - all me and some backup singers
> -A Mash-Up of Teddy Bear and Hound Dog - Sung between me and together with three other characters
> -A Little Less Conversation, sung by the female lead, dressed as a dude, ending in a kiss, then moving to Power Of My Love, a trade-off song with two other characters
> -All Shook Up, also the name of the show, performed by the entire cast.
> -Follow That Dream, a duet between me and the female lead.
> -Roustabout, just me, followed by One Night With You, by the female lead, leading into C'mon Everybody, my single favorite song and pretty much all me with the cast backing me up. *If nothing else, I say watch this one and skip to this song.*



Gonna check out your videos after work.....out of which, I might add, I am sneaking to go purchase Bioshock II when stores open at 10am. Fuck all you Americans and your Best Buy midnight launches *shakes fist*


----------



## Tanuki

I'm happy I got to have a nice long chat with a awesome friend, was kinda down in the dumps before but that cheered me up ^_^!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Administration stuff for a company that isn't involved in the music industry AT ALL. Haha.
> 
> Good luck on your move!



Thanks for the kind words.

I hope you're liking your new job!

Just got out to California Sunday night and I'm loving my living situation.

Plus, there's a PF Chang's in walking distance :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ECSTATIC TO WAKE UP TODAY...after another 20" dumped on top of the 30" we got Saturday....to a PLOWED DRIVE WAY...

no idea when my neighbor was here...did I really sleep through that?

I HAVE A GREAT WORKOUT AHEAD OF ME....hella shoveling of tunnels to GET TO THE DRIVEWAY lolol.............:doh:*


----------



## Surlysomething

Receiving the adorable little Valentine's gift my nephew gave me...so sweet! Then we played Go Fish and checkers. It really made my whole day. I love that funny little ginger. :wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA

Last night, I had a friend over, and I made us deep dish stuffed crust pizza. It turned out so well that I think this recipe will be a new favorite for when I have friends over.

I wish I would have thought to take a picture of it because it was so pretty and all the BHMs would want me to come over and cook for them...which, you know, I wouldn't mind. :blush:


----------



## SanDiega

After getting kicked out of high school at 16 and working my ass of for the last two years in community college, I got my first ever acceptence letter from a 4 year school today. So I am really, really happy.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

SanDiega said:


> After getting kicked out of high school at 16 and working my ass of for the last two years in community college, I got my first ever acceptence letter from a 4 year school today. So I am really, really happy.



Congrats. I also did not complete high school and just started at community college. Looking to achieve the same.


----------



## mantis_shrimp

Just got back from Singapore, and remembering all the beautiful food, sights, the zoo and everything makes me fuzzy inside. I had such a great time


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Student Loan finally came. I spent it well.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Student Loan finally came. I spent it well.




It's scary that you're actually serious. Haha.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Student Loan finally came. I spent it well.



I guess you don't need no stinkin badgers...I meant badges..(or my fav..lol)


----------



## CleverBomb

chicken legs said:


> I guess you don't need no stinkin badgers...I meant badges..(or my fav..lol)


It's dangerous to go alone.
Take this.

-Rusty


----------



## Zowie

I danced on the subway to "Good Gone Girl" by Mika, that was pretty fun.

I spent over 100 bucks on art supplies, that was nice. Minus the spending part. I should get them for free. D:


----------



## chicken legs

CleverBomb said:


> It's dangerous to go alone.
> Take this.
> 
> -Rusty



Thats to many stinkin badgers..


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> It's scary that you're actually serious. Haha.



why is it scary?


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> why is it scary?



You spent *STUDENT LOAN MONEY ON A GUN AND BULLETS*. I don't think I have to explain why that's scary. But i'm Canadian and the 'right to bear arms' isn't part of my reality.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

My guy just made my night by calling his buddy "my little chihuahua" over his headset playing Uncharted 2.

I didn't think he'd do it...but he did...made me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants.

Methinks I may have brainfever....or am overtired...or BOTH. 




PS - His buddy is nowhere near chihuahua sized...which made it funnier in my head. If he were a doggie I'd have to say he'd be more some sort of mastiff...ok Going to bed now, enough silliness for this Banshee.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> You spent *STUDENT LOAN MONEY ON A GUN AND BULLETS*. I don't think I have to explain why that's scary. But i'm Canadian and the 'right to bear arms' isn't part of my reality.



the right to bear arms is much more than just a constitutional amendment. it is your natural born right to protect yourself. it doesn't matter where you are from. and now its a pretty important school supply considering all the shooting sprees at schools.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> the right to bear arms is much more than just a constitutional amendment. it is your natural born right to protect yourself. it doesn't matter where you are from. and now its a pretty important school supply considering all the shooting sprees at schools.




Seriously? And to think, you could have spent that money on an actual education and figured out why what you just said is insane.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously? And to think, you could have spent that money on an actual education and figured out why what you just said is insane.



how is it insane. do you have any idea how many students were killed in colleges just in the past 10 years. i like being alive. it's insane to think people don't have a right to protect themselves.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alrighty, before this gets any worse, let's remember, one person's happiness can be someone else's insanity and vice versa. 

So...remember the purpose of this thread is to keep things light-hearted, talk about what you're happy about. 

Thanks, I think we can get this train back on track, no?


/mod


----------



## escapist

Geodetic_Effect said:


> the right to bear arms is much more than just a constitutional amendment. it is your natural born right to protect yourself. it doesn't matter where you are from. and now its a pretty important school supply considering all the shooting sprees at schools.



Scary and possibly true. The sadistic person in me would prefer A Taser Gun with Rapid Recharge and some Taser Brass Knuckles.

....."Don't tase me bro!"

...I just love crowd control, and man some people are just CRAZY!


----------



## CherryRVA

Ok, I am just happy with the sheer amount of BHMs I've been able to find on cable recently...Pawn Stars, Food Tech, Man Vs. Food, etc. etc. And love that he will watch the shows with me.

I spent most of last night laying on the couch with my head on Green Giant's lap while we watched Pawn Stars...and a couple of episodes of Anthony Bourdain before that. 

Oh, and I'm also happy I haven't had a cigarette since Feb. 8. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty, before this gets any worse, let's remember, one person's happiness can be someone else's insanity and vice versa.
> 
> So...remember the purpose of this thread is to keep things light-hearted, talk about what you're happy about.
> 
> Thanks, I think we can get this train back on track, no?
> 
> 
> /mod



Sorry. I was really just shocked that education money was being used to buy firearms. Haha. Only in America!


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry. I was really just shocked that *education money* was being *used to buy firearms*. Haha. *Only in America!*



Hell yeah! Amen to that, Amerika Rocks!

You can think of it as education money if you like. Many see things like the PELL Grant as reimbursement, since often you pay for classes out of pocket then after your are all signed up and paid for the classes PELL pay's you back. So I think many of us feel free to use the money as we will (Since thats pretty much what a grant is: "...an award of financial assistance from a federal agency to a recipient to carry out a public purpose of support or stimulation authorized by a law of the United States"). Any way around it, its a Grant all you have to do is qualify they really don't care how you spend it as long as you qualify...Man I love Grant money. Some pay rent, some buy school books, many buy toy's with it. Some pay for classes with it, I think I did a mixture of all 3.

In all seriousness I am sooooo grateful for programs like this. They really did help me and others I know get an education.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

escapist said:


> Hell yeah! Amen to that, Amerika Rocks!
> 
> You can think of it as education money if you like. Many see things like the PELL Grant as reimbursement, since often you pay for classes out of pocket then after your are all signed up and paid for the classes PELL pay's you back. So I think many of us feel free to use the money as we will (Since thats pretty much what a grant is: "...an award of financial assistance from a federal agency to a recipient to carry out a public purpose of support or stimulation authorized by a law of the United States"). Any way around it, its a Grant all you have to do is qualify they really don't care how you spend it as long as you qualify...Man I love Grant money. Some pay rent, some buy school books, many buy toy's with it. Some pay for classes with it, I think I did a mixture of all 3.
> 
> In all seriousness I am sooooo grateful for programs like this. They really did help me and others I know get an education.



The Pell Grant was already used up on school. This was a Stafford Loan. Money I have to pay back with interest.


----------



## Paquito

Pssst...I think that means we're supposed to move on people.



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty, before this gets any worse, let's remember, one person's happiness can be someone else's insanity and vice versa.
> 
> So...remember the purpose of this thread is to keep things light-hearted, talk about what you're happy about.
> 
> Thanks, I think we can get this train back on track, no?
> 
> 
> /mod


----------



## escapist

Geodetic_Effect said:


> The Pell Grant was already used up on school. This was a Stafford Loan. Money I have to pay back with interest.



Ewwwww Loan, so, really you just got it with interest attached at some later date. I would have gone the grant method myself. In the end, man I wish I had used mine to get a Desert Eagle.



free2beme04 said:


> Pssst...I think that means we're supposed to move on people.



I think the point the mod was making was for people not to rain on other peoples parade. Thats certainly not what I'm doing.


----------



## Zowie

Speaking of which, I found out today that my tuition for the next three years is only half of what I was expecting. That made me very happy, I'm basically saving (well, not saving, since I made the mistake in the first place...) 15K. 

Annnndddd I can sort of understand the gun safety at school thing (mine had a shooting a couple of years ago) but not to the point of carrying a gun myself. I'd invest in bulletproof undies instead.


----------



## Paquito

escapist said:


> I think the point the mod was making was for people not to rain on other peoples parade. Thats certainly not what I'm doing.



Pretttty sure the mod meant to stop talking about this subject and get back to the thread's topic.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Just to clarify, as long as we can be happy about what others are happy about I'm all good with the continued discussion. If the discussion turns into judgment on other people's happiness...then I am not good with that.

What am I happy about today? hmmmm I'm happy that I get to spend some quality time with the fam. It'll be a good night, even though it wasn't such a good day.

See happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Paquito

I'm happy that I only have one more midterm till the delicious freedom of Spring Break!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

free2beme04 said:


> I'm happy that I only have one more midterm till the delicious freedom of Spring Break!



Oh now that is something to be very happy about!


----------



## escapist

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just to clarify, as long as we can be happy about what others are happy about I'm all good with the continued discussion. If the discussion turns into judgment on other people's happiness...then I am not good with that.
> 
> What am I happy about today? hmmmm I'm happy that I get to spend some quality time with the fam. It'll be a good night, even though it wasn't such a good day.
> 
> See happy happy joy joy.





escapist said:


> Hell yeah! Amen to that, Amerika Rocks!
> 
> You can think of it as education money if you like. Many see things like the PELL Grant as reimbursement, since often you pay for classes out of pocket then after your are all signed up and paid for the classes PELL pay's you back. So I think many of us feel free to use the money as we will (Since thats pretty much what a grant is: "...an award of financial assistance from a federal agency to a recipient to carry out a public purpose of support or stimulation authorized by a law of the United States"). Any way around it, its a Grant all you have to do is qualify they really don't care how you spend it as long as you qualify...*Man I love Grant money*. Some pay rent, some buy school books, many buy toy's with it. Some pay for classes with it, I think I did a mixture of all 3.
> 
> *In all seriousness I am sooooo grateful for programs like this. They really did help me and others I know get an education*.



I'm happy others (like a mod) can tell I'm talking about stuff that makes me happy. I'm also happy the Mods are telling the morality and judgement police to leave others alone. Perhaps if people arn't mod's they could just stop telling others what they "should" say, and how they "should" act, or worse that how they are or what they do is dumb and/or that its an appropriate subject of ridicule.


Moving On
I'm Sooooooo freaky happy the negitivity can be over now. With twhat said, OMG am I STUFFED! I found a new Sushi place in Vegas! Makino, not much of a website but the food is AMAZING! I don't know if I've ever eaten sushi soooo slowly before. :eat1: Its a lot more than just sushi but the sushi alone is great stuff. Every bite melts in your mouth. It was so good I had a hard time going home :eat2: :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

What negativity? I was genuinely surprised and shocked. For real. 

Anyways. GOSH!


I'm super happy I live in Canada. Haha.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> What negativity? I was genuinely surprised and shocked. For real.
> 
> Anyways. GOSH!
> 
> 
> I'm super happy I live in Canada. Haha.



Lol, I wasn't talking about you really. I know you well enough to know that much, and believe you truly meant it when you said sorry. I'm fairly certain culture clash happens. Heck there are lots of country's were hand guns are just flat out illegal to have without proper permits.

The Irony here is, Handguns make lots of American's happy. I don't think its bad or good. To me it just is. I shot my first .45 when I was only 5 (yes I had help). I don't know a lot of thugs or people that aren't responsible with firearms. Often going out shooting or the the range was a family & friends event were we bonded and had fun honing our skills. I may be a martial artist at heart but I have a fundamental belief that martial arts is for getting to my gun, and protecting my loved ones at all cost is imperative. 

So practicing all forms of defense from empty hand, to bladed weapons, and firearms is not just a ton of fun but very practical. A lifetime of practice is worth it even if you only use it for 10 seconds of your entire life and it saves your life or that of another. It becomes something blissful if in the process you learn how to avoid all such conflicts and live a life of peace. Many non-martial artist don't understand that those who have trained to kill know just how easy it is to end a life and end up valuing life all the more. Rather than being disposable it only becomes more valuable precious.

I'm not just happy, I'm lucky to have the background, experience, and teachers that took me from being a giant ape-like caveman to a refined intelligent warrior.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM ECSTATIC to be flying out to LA tonite after work...meeting a great gf from Bawlmer there, that has a super sweet suite on the beach in Santa Moinca and going to my FIRST DIMS MEET-UP SUNDAY!!! woohoooo

so excited to explore the west coast for the first time in TOO long a while...hiking, driving, good times*


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm happy that I finally found where I put my back up copies of my Rammstein albums after my brother very kindly deleted their German goodness off my hard drive 

Ich Will


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm also pretty happy that I passed the course I took last semester. Got my results back today and got an A


----------



## escapist

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm happy that I finally found where I put my back up copies of my Rammstein albums after my brother very kindly deleted their German goodness off my hard drive
> 
> Ich Will



*NNNNnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

I imagine the progression was something like this:





- Stage 1 - Shock



- Stage 2 - Anger



- Stage 3 - Letting the Anger out



- Stage 4 - Feelings of loss



- Stage 5 - Sadness

Not to worry, there are places where such problems can be fixed.




- Stage 6 - Bliss & Happiness Returns


PS. Ihr Bruder ist böse


----------



## Melian

I'm SO happy that my boss just accepted, "I can't talk right now," as a valid response!


----------



## Esther

The past couple of months have been really hard. However, I can finally say that I'm happy my beloved pet appears to be pulling through his illness


----------



## stldpn

Esther said:


> The past couple of months have been really hard. However, I can finally say that I'm happy my beloved pet appears to be pulling through his illness



that would be a ferret? they're sickly little devils it seems... not a marshal ferret is it? 

I'm happy that I've learned how to make buttercream frosting form scratch to top off my bombdiggity cupcakes.


----------



## escapist

I'm gonna wager its her cuttie doggy (Australian Cattle Dog?).


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> The past couple of months have been really hard. However, I can finally say that I'm happy my beloved pet appears to be pulling through his illness




That's so great about your pet!


----------



## NYC_FFA

First off, I am happy tonight because "The Office" finally had the Jim-and-Pam's baby episode! :wubu: I love them. They are an adorable TV couple.

Secondly, I am happy because I had yet another very successful cooking night! Sweet and sour meatballs with rice was on the menu, and I also made a delicious (and pretty!) cake. For pictures, see my cooking thread.


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because I almost have a new bear complete that is for a new range I am working on, because I got to watch singing in the rain and ace of cakes, and that I was told to check out and join this forum


----------



## Esther

Thanks for the kind words 
My dog is just fine! It's actually my little cockatiel that got sick. I didn't realize I could bond so closely with such a little animal but I was losing sleep about him! It made me so sad that he's not even a year old and I almost lost him... their lifespan is sometimes as long as 20 years, so he is just a baby!
I think he's gonna be okay though!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Esther - that's great, it's funny how we get attached to those little critters.

I'm just happy it's Friday. This weekend is definitely needed!


----------



## djudex

I'm so happy to be home! The hotel in Calgary is very nice and all but there's no place like home! :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Sometimes, it's the little things that make me smile...today I was texting a friend of mine (who is the cutest BHM I've ever met). I haven't seen him in about 2 years and he asked me if I was "still really, really ridiculously good looking." It just made me feel good


----------



## Joe944

From your profile pic I would have to say that, yes, you are ridiculously good looking.


----------



## djudex

Joe944 said:


> From your profile pic I would have to say that, yes, you are ridiculously good looking.



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Zowie

That's such a sweet thing for him to say! :happy:
Those little details are what makes a day pretty darn awesomesauce.


----------



## NYC_FFA

I am happy that Kathryn Bigelow won last night for "The Hurt Locker." It was a fantastic movie and a truly historic moment. First female Best Director win! I am in awe of Kathryn's talent, and she fully deserves that Oscar.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy my BF treated me to the Cheesecake Factory and my male friend/roomate treated me to a concert featuring my faves..Teena Marie and the Mary Jane Girls yesterday...woot.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Sometimes, it's the little things that make me smile...today I was texting a friend of mine (who is the cutest BHM I've ever met). I haven't seen him in about 2 years and he asked me if I was "still really, really ridiculously good looking." It just made me feel good



That's fantastic, it's always nice to have someone send you a message like that. . . 

I also have a question . . . so are you still really really ridiculously good looking?


----------



## escapist

I'm happy that I have a crush on my own girlfriend. :wubu:


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that I'm pre-approved for my loan and that I'm going out to look at some condos and townhouses tomorrow


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm happy i just saw rocky horror picture show on tv uncut commercial free tonight.

been a while since i seen that classic

EDIT: omg porky's uncut commercial free too this has been an awesome night.


----------



## luv_it_here

chicken legs said:


> I'm happy my BF treated me to the Cheesecake Factory and my male friend/roomate treated me to a concert featuring my faves..Teena Marie and the Mary Jane Girls yesterday...woot.




Mary Jane Girls? NICE!! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy that my inner strength was tested by my ex's cyber bullying and that i did not retaliate, just calmly changed my passwords and the like and happy he has set me free to meet an amazing guy who is everything he isnt :-D


----------



## RentonBob

I just bought a condo and I couldn't be happier with the place I got


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> I just bought a condo and I couldn't be happier with the place I got



Congrats, that's awesome. Getting a place is always a big thing. Hope everything works out well.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Congrats, that's awesome. Getting a place is always a big thing. Hope everything works out well.



Thanks Hozay!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy cause tonite after work I am FLORIDA BOUND to spend time with a GF from DIMS and quality time with my DAD!!! looking forward to sunshine and laughter and beach days!!*


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> I just bought a condo and I couldn't be happier with the place I got



..you said you were going to send me pic...but congrats on the new place.:happy:


----------



## RentonBob

chicken legs said:


> ..you said you were going to send me pic...but congrats on the new place.:happy:



I'm going over on Friday to take pics and will send them to you


----------



## WillSpark

I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## warwagon86

that today is Friday! and tonight is Football Friday aka Soccer Friday for those of you over the water!

First football friday in 4 months for me! Im going to be a large red faced out of shape bugger but my god i cannot wait!! YESSSSSSS

the excitement cannot be typed or described hahahahaahahah


----------



## HDANGEL15

*FLORIDA IS GORGEOUS today!!!!

so excited to spend the day on the beach....life is good

chilling like a villain 

*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *FLORIDA IS GORGEOUS today!!!!
> 
> so excited to spend the day on the beach....life is good
> 
> chilling like a villain
> 
> *




That sounds awesome!  Have fun, lady! :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> That sounds awesome! Have fun, lady! :happy:



*THANKS...couldn't have asked for a better BEACH DAY!!!

Had lunch at the holiday inn (The only commercial property in a 4 mile stretch)...we were outside, enjoying the ocean breeze..then tonite another awesome dinner w/my dad and his SO..good times *


----------



## RentonBob

I'm closing on the condo this week and moving in next week! Can't wait


----------



## Nutty

Well I'm happy everyone is happy here


----------



## Esther

I'm happy I got accepted for 4th year at school


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I'm happy I got accepted for 4th year at school




Yay! Congrats, chickie!


----------



## Nutty

Esther said:


> I'm happy I got accepted for 4th year at school



only on my 1st year


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I'm happy I got accepted for 4th year at school



Woohoo! I knew you had it in you, kid.


----------



## RobitusinZ

LOL, I'm happy that I was able to somehow circumvent my job's firewall and can now access Dims again.  What's up everybody?


----------



## RentonBob

I pick up the keys in just a few hours, its all mine


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> I pick up the keys in just a few hours, its all mine



Congrats! :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh and I am happy that I got my "I like hefty men" & " Me gustan hombres gordos" T-Shirt today


----------



## Zowie

I am beyond happy! I'm in love, and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I am beyond happy! I'm in love, and I don't care who knows it.




YAY! For bionic_eggplant


----------



## Surlysomething

I got to hug, squeeze and kiss my nephew today. :blush:


Love that boy.


----------



## isamarie69

Im happy about sugar free Redbull  and being able to stay out all night, Im also happy that i dont have to be a grown up 24/7 no matter what anyone else thinks of me


----------



## RentonBob

LovesBigMen said:


> Congrats! :happy:



Thanks!


----------



## BigChaz

Today I am happy because I just mailed in my first payment on my new car. Why does that make me happy is what I bet you are wondering right now. I have no idea. Maybe it's just joy at having a car that isn't a piece of crap.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Maybe it's just joy at having a car that isn't a piece of crap.



*can i have one too????? pretty please *


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *can i have one too????? pretty please *



Sure, just double my income!


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> Thanks!



Welcome!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

I'm happy that my 10 yo daughter got commended on her Taks tests, my 8 yo daughter is alive and well, and my 13 yo 6'1" tall boy is such a great kid


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I'm happy the Bruins won their match, though on the side I'm unhappy that the Devils did not


----------



## FishCharming

i'm happy that after a year of being unemployed i'm working again =) nothing glamorous but it's nice to be making my own money!


----------



## Esther

Strangely enough... I am happy that I accidentally smashed my crappy phone on the way to the mall today. It gave me an excuse to buy a really nice one!


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i'm happy that after a year of being unemployed i'm working again =) nothing glamorous but it's nice to be making my own money!



*amen...hear that...i was in a similar position in 01/09...and 15 months later..so greatful..even if the pay sux...i have a reason to get up every day and I am much happier as a result*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> Strangely enough... I am happy that I accidentally smashed my crappy phone on the way to the mall today. It gave me an excuse to buy a really nice one!



*ditto..i did that about a month ago..and just came from verizon with my 17 yr old nephew who got a palm phone for $20 with a CASE...? :doh:*


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy (and very tired) cause I got to catch up with a dear friend from england last night and a couple of other friends, and spent much time in laughter and fun and hijinks then got to talk to a cute boy, now catching up with another friend, sooo happy to have all these amazing wonderful people in my life


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Cavs advance, now they must crush the Celtics.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Strangely enough... I am happy that I accidentally smashed my crappy phone on the way to the mall today. It gave me an excuse to buy a really nice one!



I just got rid of my iPhone and replaced it with a Droid, so we can both be on phone-cloud-9 I guess!


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I just got rid of my iPhone and replaced it with a Droid, so we can both be on phone-cloud-9 I guess!



You weren't into the iPhone? Those Droid phones look super cool. I didn't get anything fancy... I stuck with a newer model of the brand I had before because I was very happy with the quality of my last one. It had just been in a few accidents (all my fault) and was several years old, so I was getting a bit tired of taping it back together.


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> I just got rid of my iPhone and replaced it with a Droid, so we can both be on phone-cloud-9 I guess!



Too bad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> Too bad. Sorry for your loss.



I'm not. I was sick of the iPhone and the way Apple handles apps, the app store, and themselves. I'm not saying the iPhone is a bad phone, but Android OS phones are a much better fit for me. I can write my own programs easily, I can customize it down to the smallest levels, it's the perfect nerd phone.

For example, I wrote a program (as a learning project for android phones) that does the following when I plug it into my car:

1. starts the bluetooth adapter 
2. Launches a simple dashboard with google maps / pandora radio / slacker radio / voice dial as big buttons on a screen
3. Disables WiFi to save battery
4. Forces the screen to remain on until I remove it from the car

When I remove it from the car dock, it closes everything, re-enables the wifi and disables the bluetooth. Both are great phones, I just like to be a geek with my toys.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I'm not. I was sick of the iPhone and the way Apple handles apps, the app store, and themselves. I'm not saying the iPhone is a bad phone, but Android OS phones are a much better fit for me. I can write my own programs easily, I can customize it down to the smallest levels, it's the perfect nerd phone.
> 
> For example, I wrote a program (as a learning project for android phones) that does the following when I plug it into my car:
> 
> 1. starts the bluetooth adapter
> 2. Launches a simple dashboard with google maps / pandora radio / slacker radio / voice dial as big buttons on a screen
> 3. Disables WiFi to save battery
> 4. Forces the screen to remain on until I remove it from the car
> 
> When I remove it from the car dock, it closes everything, re-enables the wifi and disables the bluetooth. Both are great phones, I just like to be a geek with my toys.



I'm probably the only under-20 person to say this, but what's wrong with a phone that JUST makes calls?
I'll only be impressed with smart-phones when they can make me a sandwich on demand. Other than that? Useless. Laptops work fine.


----------



## nolon2020

Try to fit your laptop in your pocket ;-)


----------



## gobettiepurple

*That I am going to start student teaching soon and that I finally feel like I have control and direction in my life. I love when it seems like all the pieces in your life fall together correctly! At least for the time being! *


----------



## stldpn

nolon2020 said:


> Try to fit your laptop in your pocket ;-)



I have to admit though, since I gave up my iphone. I spend a lot less time playing useless games.

I'm happy the sun is shining.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I have to admit though, since I gave up my iphone. I spend a lot less time playing useless games.
> 
> I'm happy the sun is shining.



Haha, me too. We got snowed on all day yesterday, my tulips are all dead. But it's nice again now.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm probably the only under-20 person to say this, but what's wrong with a phone that JUST makes calls?
> I'll only be impressed with smart-phones when they can make me a sandwich on demand. Other than that? Useless. Laptops work fine.



I feel the same way. I did buy a sort of cheapie, mid-grade smart phone this time around, but mainly because it had a nice keyboard for texting (which I do a shitload) but I didn't get a data plan. I have no use for internet on my phone.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> I feel the same way. I did buy a sort of cheapie, mid-grade smart phone this time around, but mainly because it had a nice keyboard for texting (which I do a shitload) but I didn't get a data plan. I have no use for internet on my phone.



Same, I got a keyboard phone for texting purposes (which is being used way more these days, haha), but the internet is completely ignored. There are so many better ways to go about checking online than on a tiny phone. And it's nice to be a little disconnected now and again.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> There are so many better ways to go about checking online than on a tiny phone. .



I would have to argue with you on that one.

Today during lunch, I went to a tea shop. I wasn't familiar with some of the brands and types of tea there, so I pulled out my cellphone, scanned the barcode on the teas I was interested in with my phone's camera, and waited about 10 seconds per tea as my phone went out onto the internet and automatically returned aggregated reviews and data on the tea. I was able to read reviews and make an informed decision about what I was buying instead of going home and being upset that I wasted money on gross tea.

I can't think of many better ways to utilize a portable internet connection than that.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I would have to argue with you on that one.
> 
> Today during lunch, I went to a tea shop. I wasn't familiar with some of the brands and types of tea there, so I pulled out my cellphone, scanned the barcode on the teas I was interested in with my phone's camera, and waited about 10 seconds per tea as my phone went out onto the internet and automatically returned aggregated reviews and data on the tea. I was able to read reviews and make an informed decision about what I was buying instead of going home and being upset that I wasted money on gross tea.
> 
> I can't think of many better ways to utilize a portable internet connection than that.



Tea stores usually have clerks that are very well informed. And if not, live dangerously. Buy tea you have no idea what to expect in.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Tea stores usually have clerks that are very well informed. And if not, live dangerously. Buy tea you have no idea what to expect in.



I'm getting rid of my phone right now, you have opened my eyes. 


I am happy that it's Friday and I have a weekend of absolutely jack shit to do in front of me.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I'm getting rid of my phone right now, you have opened my eyes.
> 
> 
> I am happy that it's Friday and I have a weekend of absolutely jack shit to do in front of me.



Okay, I do sound like a bit of a jerk. But, what I meant was, anyone can happily survive without constantly being on the internet. Case closed?

I'm happy it's friday too, although my weekend is going to be hectic. Damn you, end of semester essays.


----------



## Tyrael

not to happy..

Tried to find a delete account option.. but doesnt excist.. so lets just logout and forget about all of this..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm a little nervous, but happy we'll "see" each other soon.


----------



## spiritangel

gobettiepurple said:


> *That I am going to start student teaching soon and that I finally feel like I have control and direction in my life. I love when it seems like all the pieces in your life fall together correctly! At least for the time being! *



gongrats and I am betting by the sounds of it you will love it!

I am happy I have finally made a decision on the bears to be auctioned in my silent auction event in my facebook group trow and that I only have to organise one more game 

woot


----------



## Tad

That my son is going off to camp for the weekend, giving us 43 child-free hours  (we do love him, and will miss him when he's gone, but it is nice to get to be just a couple, not parents, now and then!)

Oh, and regarding the phone discussion above....I still haven't succumbed to getting a cell phone. Some day, soon-ish most likely, I'll have to give in, but in the mean time I'm preferring having the $150 to $700 per year in my pocket (or more to the point: off the line of credit). All going well we'll be debt free in a couple more years, and I might indulge in a nice phone then.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Happy to go explore PORTLAND OREGON today and meet some new DIMMERS at a party/bbq tonite *


----------



## BigIzzy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Happy to go explore PORTLAND OREGON today and meet some new DIMMERS at a party/bbq tonite *



OK, thats enough! You're making me want to move to Oregon just to go meet you!


----------



## balletguy

Its Friday!!!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

MVP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobettiepurple

spiritangel said:


> gongrats and I am betting by the sounds of it you will love it!
> 
> I am happy I have finally made a decision on the bears to be auctioned in my silent auction event in my facebook group trow and that I only have to organise one more game
> 
> woot



*Thanks Angel, you are a doll! I would have given you reps if I had any!*


----------



## CastingPearls

After leaving the folks I had a wonderful freeing day ALONE.


----------



## spiritangel

that all three of my bears for my silent auction have a bid each its a start


----------



## RentonBob

I'm all moved in to my new condo and almost done unpacking :happy:


----------



## gobettiepurple

*I fit into these jeans that are a size smaller than all of my other jeans! YAY!*


----------



## warwagon86

gobettiepurple said:


> *I fit into these jeans that are a size smaller than all of my other jeans! YAY!*



WELL DONE 

I got my USA world cup soccer jersey today and its an XXL (which is usually too small for me but fits great)


----------



## gobettiepurple

warwagon86 said:


> WELL DONE
> 
> I got my USA world cup soccer jersey today and its an XXL (which is usually too small for me but fits great)



*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!

lol . . . yay soccer!*


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> I'm all moved in to my new condo and almost done unpacking :happy:



Woot woot! That sounds great I am glad for ya 



gobettiepurple said:


> *I fit into these jeans that are a size smaller than all of my other jeans! YAY!*



Two big thumbs up like the ones at basket ball games that sounds fantastico



warwagon86 said:


> WELL DONE
> 
> I got my USA world cup soccer jersey today and its an XXL (which is usually too small for me but fits great)
> 
> And wow very cool looking shirt happy for you TWO thumbs up for you too haha oh yeah big thumbs up.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I got all the maintenance done on my car. I knew I needed a lot done, so it's a relief.

Also, it's HOCKEY NIGHT IN *CANADA*!




Go *Canucks*!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I got all the maintenance done on my car. I knew I needed a lot done, so it's a relief.
> 
> Also, it's HOCKEY NIGHT IN *CANADA*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go *Canucks*!



I feel a slight obligation to root for hometeam. Go Canadiens.
Except, really? I am SICK to death of them. They're not that awesome. And I hate those little flags that people have on their cars.

But the truth is, I've been been much constantly happy for the last 3 weeks. I met someone amazing, and it's going great. And he's not a Canadiens fan, hahaha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

What am I happy about? 

You know why I'm happy. Thanks for an amazing evening.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What am I happy about?
> 
> You know why I'm happy. Thanks for an amazing evening.



You're very welcome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're very welcome.



Can't wait for tonight


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Can't wait for tonight



oh la la


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're very welcome.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Can't wait for tonight



Aww you two are cute :happy: I gotta admit


----------



## BigChaz

What is going on here? Are you guys having an online romance or something


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're very welcome.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Can't wait for tonight



*lights some candles and puts on some Barry White*

have fun you crazy kids.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

free2beme04 said:


> *lights some candles and puts on some Barry White*
> 
> have fun you crazy kids.



 fun shall be had.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> What is going on here? Are you guys having an online romance or something



I guess you could say that, yes.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today and Yesterday:

Pumped my own gasoline for the first time EVAH. (A big deal for a Jersey girl)

A smokin' hot guy at DD walked into a wall when he saw me then dropped his laptop, coffee and cellphone eavesdropping on my conversation with my best friend.

Was told: Being with you is like auto-erotic asphyxiation. I know it will eventually kill me but it feels too good to stop.

LOLOLOLOL On a scale of 1-10 weekend was an 11.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> What is going on here? Are you guys having an online romance or something



it's more like "or something." But she likes it all the same.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

today I became an NRA Certified Instructor.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy because the baby and I are moving into our new apartment today! Not so excited about entering the world of single mommyhood, but in the end, it's for the best.


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy because the baby and I are moving into our new apartment today! Not so excited about entering the world of single mommyhood, but in the end, it's for the best.



Good luck on your new adventure--I hope it runs smoothly for you! How old is your little one now? (which is really a nice way to ask: are you going to get _any_ sleep?  )


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> Good luck on your new adventure--I hope it runs smoothly for you! How old is your little one now? (which is really a nice way to ask: are you going to get _any_ sleep?  )



She is 9 1/2 months old and the very best sleeper


----------



## Tad

Awe, such an exciting age, where they seem to learn more almost day by day! Enjoy


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy because the baby and I are moving into our new apartment today! Not so excited about entering the world of single mommyhood, but in the end, it's for the best.





JenFromOC said:


> She is 9 1/2 months old and the very best sleeper



Aww . . . she's a lil one well I hope everything goes wonderfuly :happy:


----------



## NYC_FFA

Writing is going very well. I'm up to about 37 pages on 2 of my screenplays, woot! Also, I had a dream the other night that I was living with Oliver Platt...:blush: Living with my fiance will be much more awesome, though.


----------



## spiritangel

Its another sunny (although windy day), have stuff defrosting and the rice cooking for dinner and I am actually working on my freelance journalism course rather than putting it to one side very happy that I am starting to get into it


----------



## LovesBigMen

It was amazing I loved all of today  all went great just getting in the handle of everything.:happy:


----------



## Zowie

LovesBigMen said:


> It was amazing I loved all of today  all went great just getting in the handle of everything.:happy:



Haha, teaser post. What'd you do?


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, teaser post. What'd you do?



Something great haha ahhh teasing is wonderful 

It is close to me to haha


----------



## JenFromOC

I got rice cookin' in the microwave...got a 3 day beard I don't plan to shave...and it's a goofy thing, but I just gotta say, I'm doin' alright.

Oh wait, that's not me...let's see...I'm happy that I have enough Diet Coke to last til payday. Cuz otherwise, there could be trouble LOL


----------



## BigChaz

I'm happy just because I am generally always happy.


----------



## NYC_FFA

I'm happy because there was a new "Lost" AND "Glee" tonight, and my mom, sisters, and aunt finalized their plans to come visit me for a weekend this summer! (We're picking out my wedding dress, so another happy there!)


----------



## MasterShake

One year ago today, the Chicago Blackhawks knocked the Vancouver Canucks out of the Stanley Cup playoffs.

Tonight, the Blackhawks celebrated by knocking the Vancouver Canucks out of the Stanley Cup playoffs.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Surlysomething

MasterShake said:


> One year ago today, the Chicago Blackhawks knocked the Vancouver Canucks out of the Stanley Cup playoffs.
> 
> Tonight, the Blackhawks celebrated by knocking the Vancouver Canucks out of the Stanley Cup playoffs.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!



They have 34 players on their team. 20 are Canadian.

Funny how that is.


----------



## Zowie

I don't do hockey, but I'm happy the Canadiens are winning tonight. 
It's pretty hilarious, they closed off the entire downtown section last week when they won.


----------



## Nutty

Melian said:


> About a week ago I was notified that I won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so I'm REALLY happy.



Congrats! I am also lucky too! I recieved a full ride to the University of Memphis last year


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that today is my Friday...also, something funny happened at work. Didn't necessarily make me happy, but it sure as hell made me laugh...

I work with developmentally disabled/mentally ill men and one of my favorite guys came up to me today and threw his arms around my waist. He said, "Do you have a daughter?" I said, "You know I do...you have met her!" He responded, "I want to ask if you'll give me a daughter..." He's a little perverted and a statement like this isn't too out of the ordinary, so I said, "Wow, that was really inappropriate. I think you should come talk to me when you can show some respect." He dropped to his knees and said, "Jennifer, I love you! Please! Give me a daughter! I just want to buy a soda!!!"

At that point, I realized he was saying, "Will you give me a *dollar*?" Not, "Will you give me a *daughter*?" LOL I am still cracking up...also, he will be getting a dollar tomorrow


----------



## Nutty

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that today is my Friday...also, something funny happened at work. Didn't necessarily make me happy, but it sure as hell made me laugh...
> 
> I work with developmentally disabled/mentally ill men and one of my favorite guys came up to me today and threw his arms around my waist. He said, "Do you have a daughter?" I said, "You know I do...you have met her!" He responded, "I want to ask if you'll give me a daughter..." He's a little perverted and a statement like this isn't too out of the ordinary, so I said, "Wow, that was really inappropriate. I think you should come talk to me when you can show some respect." He dropped to his knees and said, "Jennifer, I love you! Please! Give me a daughter! I just want to buy a soda!!!"
> 
> At that point, I realized he was saying, "Will you give me a *dollar*?" Not, "Will you give me a *daughter*?" LOL I am still cracking up...also, he will be getting a dollar tomorrow



thats a riot! lol!


----------



## escapist

I am happy about the choices I've made and the dedication I've finally made to myself and my fitness. At last I'm seeing real results. I know there are some here into bodybuilding and such. I've recently gotten into Static Contraction Training and stuff like that. All I can tell you is I've had massive gains the past few weeks. Even Chicken Legs noticed how much bigger and thicker my legs and arms are, but for me the real pay-off is in being able to walk, and do every day normal things without being in massive pain. I've been at this point before but its been almost 2 years or more since I've felt like this. I think the next big thing I'll get excited about is fitting in some of my old clothes that I love so much.


----------



## violet835

NYC_FFA said:


> I'm happy because there was a new "Lost" AND "Glee" tonight, and my mom, sisters, and aunt finalized their plans to come visit me for a weekend this summer! (We're picking out my wedding dress, so another happy there!)



Congratulations! I wish you all the best.


----------



## warwagon86

i confess i love coming home!

but i also confess i get bored here too quickly - my town is wayyyyyy to small for my liking


----------



## JenFromOC

Ahhh it's the simple things for me...today I made a hair appointment and will be getting beautified on Friday morning. The last time I had my hair done was last June, just before I had the baby. I sooooo need this


----------



## BigChaz

I'm happy that it's bed time.

Good night, folks.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> I'm happy that it's bed time.
> 
> Good night, folks.




Good night!


----------



## WillSpark

In a completely related-to-this-site note. I realized today I've been overeating a bit more than usual. And I'm enjoying it. 

Seriously though, this is not my usual intake, and when I realized it I was like...."huh...okay, cool." And carried on. I don't know what changed, but hey, I'm not seeing a big problem yet.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Got a spot on a powerlifting team at the best gym I've ever been to.

The Gorilla Pit


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Got a spot on a powerlifting team at the best gym I've ever been to.



*mmmmmmm big guys lifting stones......congrats....very cool*


----------



## rellis10

I Got A Job!!!


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



Congratulations!!! That's wonderful news! :happy:


----------



## balletguy

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



Good news!!!


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!



WOOHOO!!! Isn't that a good feeling, no matter what the job is?


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!


WONDERFUL!!! Good on you!!!!!


----------



## blazon

Just found out on a fluke that I will be in Vegas during the same time as the BBW Network's - BBW Bash! WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!! 

Now I just have to work out spending time with the family and partying at the Bash...

I am soooo excited!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Thanks for the congrats Micara, Tad, Balletguy and CastingPearls. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Somehow, I knew you would get it Rellis my man! Doing anything to celebrate?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Somehow, I knew you would get it Rellis my man! Doing anything to celebrate?



Not really...unfortunatly i'm currently strapped for cash, and in the process of getting the job i completely wrecked my heels with a pair of shoes that were way too tight (the only smart looking pair i could find), so i'm trying to avoid walking anywhere right now lol.


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Not really...unfortunatly i'm currently strapped for cash, and in the process of getting the job i completely wrecked my heels with a pair of shoes that were way too tight (the only smart looking pair i could find), so i'm trying to avoid walking anywhere right now lol.



Man, that bites. I wrecked my pair of shoes in my first week of work and spent a week or so walking to work with huge wholes in each sole.
My work refused to give an advance, but yours might be ok with it if you explain it is for good shoes.


----------



## Surlysomething

4 days off.....4 days off....4 days off...


I HAVE 4 DAYS OFF! 


Plus I went to the spa today and sat in the most amazing massage chair!


----------



## spiritangel

the layout I am working on seems to be falling into place, Its a double page so yeah harder work but hoping I keep flowing with it


----------



## veil

i am happy that jim henson's storyteller is streaming from netflix.


----------



## JenFromOC

I am happy to be spending the weekend in Seattle with someone very special...and very sexy :wubu:


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> I am happy to be spending the weekend in Seattle with someone very special...and very sexy :wubu:



I am very happy that I will be spending the weekend with a very special someone in Seattle this weekend too :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

I think I see a pair of kids about to have a good weekend


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> I am happy to be spending the weekend in Seattle with someone very special...and very sexy :wubu:



wait, i dont live in seattle...!


----------



## Zowie

Really? 
Oh man, you guys have to take pictures.


----------



## Micara

Seattle must be a happenin' place! I'm going there in 61 days to spend time with my love. :wubu:

I hope that you guys have an awesome weekend! :happy:


----------



## balletguy

Seattle---I will be there in about a month.....

I am happy that today is Friday


----------



## CastingPearls

I know it's silly but I'm always happy when I get a mani/pedi.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> I know it's silly but I'm always happy when I get a mani/pedi.



How is that silly?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> How is that silly?


Because it's such a little thing--but so many simple things really tickle me. It's accumulative in my case...not necessarily one big thing but a series of small ones work too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Because it's such a little thing--but so many simple things really tickle me. It's accumulative in my case...not necessarily one big thing but a series of small ones work too.



I think it's perfectly normal to be happy with a mani/pedicure. And I'm happy you're able to treat yourself


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> 4 days off.....4 days off....4 days off...
> 
> 
> I HAVE 4 DAYS OFF!
> 
> 
> Plus I went to the spa today and sat in the most amazing massage chair!



*first off 4 days OFF yeah!!!
and 2nd i am envious....I want a massage super bad...been working out really hard at the gym the last few weeks, and not one muscle doesn't ache and need some major DEEP TISSUE MASSAGE!!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> I know it's silly but I'm always happy when I get a mani/pedi.



*I did that last Saturday..and nothing SILLY..just necessary and gratifying and a total treat for me none the less = *

*I am happy today cause i am getting psyched for my 2 hour Sat am kickbox class!!! Dinner tonite with a friend riding up from near DC and tomorrow is 2 hour weightlifting/cardio class and Monday is 2 hour kickbox class again

I FORGOT how good this stuff makes me feel!!! other then passing out at like 9pm every nite LOL*


----------



## rellis10

Plenty of good football, nicely warm but not boiling and it's a saturday!


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> I Got A Job!!!


I just saw this so I say congrats to ya now 



JenFromOC said:


> I am happy to be spending the weekend in Seattle with someone very special...and very sexy :wubu:


 oooooo ahhhhh



RentonBob said:


> I am very happy that I will be spending the weekend with a very special someone in Seattle this weekend too :wubu:



Oh lala you two have fun:happy:



CastingPearls said:


> I know it's silly but I'm always happy when I get a mani/pedi.



Mani/pedi's are awesome I am real tickalish to though haha so alot of hehe's when getting a mani/pedi.


----------



## Joe944

Suppose I'm happy about being off work for the weekend, but what to do now...


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that I had a great time in Seattle today with someone very special


----------



## Zowie

My jaw is somewhere on the floor. That's so cool! What'd you guys do? How come Jen went up, just to visit? Did you guys have a good time? 
Hahaha, I'm super excited for this.


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I had a great time in Seattle today with someone very special
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my gosh Jen is soooooo lucky my jaw has dropped as well


----------



## SanDiega

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I had a great time in Seattle today with someone very special



I am guessing the elderly lady in the right hand corner is an envious FFA


----------



## JenFromOC

SanDiega said:


> I am guessing the elderly lady in the right hand corner is an envious FFA



I love how horrified she looks LOL...


----------



## WillSpark

View attachment 80086


Duuuude.


----------



## Paquito

SanDiega said:


> I am guessing the elderly lady in the right hand corner is an envious FFA



I mean the two of them together are cute, but she really elevates the pic to a whole new level of sex appeal.

I wonder if she's lost... we should send out a Maude Alert - old person Amber Alert.


----------



## spiritangel

I am overjoyed just got my confirmation that I have been accepted into a meditation retreat over my birthday week ish well it starts 3 days before my birthday and goes for another 8 or 9 days beyond that wooot sooo happy


----------



## LovesBigMen

WillSpark said:


> View attachment 80086
> 
> 
> Duuuude.



Haha hilarious!


free2beme04 said:


> I mean the two of them together are cute, but she really elevates the pic to a whole new level of sex appeal.
> 
> I wonder if she's lost... we should send out a Maude Alert - old person Amber Alert.




She does seem lost *alarms go off*



spiritangel said:


> I am overjoyed just got my confirmation that I have been accepted into a meditation retreat over my birthday week ish well it starts 3 days before my birthday and goes for another 8 or 9 days beyond that wooot sooo happy



WOOT WOOT! For you congrat sounds FUN :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> My jaw is somewhere on the floor. That's so cool! What'd you guys do? How come Jen went up, just to visit? Did you guys have a good time?
> Hahaha, I'm super excited for this.



She came up because I dared her to. Just one dare, didn't have to go all the way to triple dog dare 

It has been so much fun. Riding the Ducks was awesome


----------



## 0nlnn

Let's see, today I am happy that I am finally almost done with my Flash project. I had no idea animating could be so...tedious.


----------



## Sasquatch!

> Riding the Ducks was awesome


My euphemism radar is going haywire!


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> My euphemism radar is going haywire!



...What are Ducks anyway?


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...What are Ducks anyway?



They are a WWII transport vehicle that can travel on land or water. 

www.ridetheducksofseattle.com

It was really fun, the tour guides are very funny


----------



## BigChaz

So what lovely FFA within distance of Pensacola wants to meet up Memorial weekend? eh? eh? no? Phooey.

I'll just be over here. Crying. In the dark. Eating cake (or pie). By myself.


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I had a great time in Seattle today with someone very special



heheheh...I'm totally lovin' the size difference. The hand on the belly...mmmm...and I feel so naughty saying it..lol. I hope you guys had a great time


----------



## chicken legs

SanDiega said:


> I am guessing the elderly lady in the right hand corner is an envious FFA



ahahaha...wtf is up with that look..priceless


----------



## veil

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I had a great time in Seattle today with someone very special




ohhh very nice!

i'm happy because i saw my boyfriend this weekend for the first time in a month & we had one of those weekends where everything is perfect, even when plans fall through and things go wrong.

and--though i love his "fighting" weight when he's working out a lot--i also was happy about the 10-15 pounds that were suddenly on him since the last time i saw him. god, it's such a win-win situation, he drops weight? great, he's wicked strong and can, er, win arm wrestling matches with me, cough cough. he gains weight? he's got an even rounder adorable belly. WIN-WIN I TELL YOU.


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy because I am ontop of my email readings, got some great feedback on my design team entry from a good friend and amazing scrapper whose opinion I greatly value and because I have chosen to surrender (wich is a whole other story)


----------



## NYC_FFA

I am happy today because:

1. I picked up my wedding dress today. My fiancee and I are actually having 2 ceremonies, one small one this summer with only family, and a big one in December. The dress I picked up today is for the ceremony this summer.

2. I'm watching Dr. Who on Netflix online.

3. Blueberries with dinner were super tasty. I love berries in general during the summer. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy cause I went to the little asian bakery across fromt he taxi rank to get saussage rolls for lunch and woo hoo they had one of my all time fav things Pork rolls they are these great vienna rolls, with salad and pork and stuffs in them and I only usually get to have them when I shop in certain places in sydney and now yay I can have them whenever I am in town totally made my day oh and I got the stuff to make veggie soup yummm


----------



## Esther

I'm happy that I'm finally having a good hair day.


----------



## Lovelyone

Im happy cos we got a deal of a deal on air fare for Vegas!


----------



## veil

Esther said:


> I'm happy that I'm finally having a good hair day.



what do you have to do to get one of those?


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> what do you have to do to get one of those?



Shave your head, it's the only sure way!


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> Shave your head, it's the only sure way!









i could, i'm just not sure i *should*.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I'm happy that I'm finally having a good hair day.



Yay! I love how that feels. 

I need to get 'freshened' up myself. Anyone want to loan me a bunch of cash? I have lots of hair. Haha.


----------



## Zowie

I've had good hair days for a week now. Short hair rocks, I'd forgotten how much I love it.

Except maybe the killer bed-head, haha. I need to get a picture of that sometime. Can you say, fork and a light socket?


----------



## CastingPearls

I talked with some great friends today and made some new ones.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i got new wheels * 

View attachment 2010_scion.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i got new wheels *




Oh my gosh  :bow: AWESOME!!!
Wheels :happy: I am very happy for ya


----------



## stldpn

I'm happy it finally stopped raining. I'm also happy that citronella candles really do work.


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i got new wheels *



Congrats....so cool!


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i got new wheels *



Welcome to the "People Who Have New Toyota Cars" club.
(You go girl)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Today I am happy that TRUE BLOOD IS COMING BACK ON!!!!!! 

in just 2 weeks!!!

and yes posted this in lounge and apparently no one cares........wtf *


----------



## Joe944

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Today I am happy that TRUE BLOOD IS COMING BACK ON!!!!!!
> 
> in just 2 weeks!!!
> 
> and yes posted this in lounge and apparently no one cares........wtf *



I've already seen half the third season. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *i got new wheels *




Congrats! I should be buying a new car within the next month too, so excited! 2010 WRX.


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that I got my new furniture ordered and that I moved all of my old furniture out of the way to be ready for delivery


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that I got my new furniture ordered and that I moved all of my old furniture out of the way to be ready for delivery




CONGRATS! Bob furniture is always fun to get and place as you like hahaha:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

You know, today I'm happy to just be me. I'm happy to be single and I can't wait for my divorce to be final. Kind of a weird thing to be happy about, but the baby and I have got this thing handled LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joe944 said:


> I've already seen half the third season.



*you are a brat*


----------



## CastingPearls

Found an authentic Polish deli in Port Jervis.

Also, I'm getting a doggy!!


----------



## Zowie

I'm going to Vancouver tomorrow for a few days, I'm pretty excited. I've got two appartments to check out, and I'm just going to start getting used to the city.  Eeeeh, did I mention I'm excited?


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to Vancouver tomorrow for a few days, I'm pretty excited. I've got two appartments to check out, and I'm just going to start getting used to the city.  Eeeeh, did I mention I'm excited?


Have a great time and dress warm. We've had a bit of rainy cold weather out here on the west coast.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've had good hair days for a week now. Short hair rocks, I'd forgotten how much I love it.
> 
> Except maybe the killer bed-head, haha. I need to get a picture of that sometime. Can you say, fork and a light socket?



mmmmmm, bed head!!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> Found an authentic Polish deli in Port Jervis.
> 
> Also, I'm getting a doggy!!



Yay!!! Haha I read this and doggy stuck out sorries I love dogs yay getting a dog woot woot for ya girl'



bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to Vancouver tomorrow for a few days, I'm pretty excited. I've got two appartments to check out, and I'm just going to start getting used to the city.  Eeeeh, did I mention I'm excited?



Oh my gosh seriously that is AWESOME have fun fun fun!!!!!
:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh oh oh Yeah so I am happy today, because I went to my friends pool party and it was hecka fun great pool fun, people, and food.
:eat2:
Also happy I have dogs then I am never alone when paranoid alone in the house at night xD HAHAHAHAHA!!!
Ah my exagerations


----------



## RentonBob

After a lot of rain this holiday weekend we finally got some sunshine and it is a beautiful day


----------



## warwagon86

im in Maine and its fudging awesome!!!!


----------



## IszyStone

Finale of "America: The Story of Us" was on today...gosh I love history. :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred

Final college project is done!

Tour of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jngEHO6hCTg

Relieved it's kinda out of the way now (the lecturers are marking it as i speak eep)


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to Vancouver tomorrow for a few days, I'm pretty excited. I've got two appartments to check out, and I'm just going to start getting used to the city.  Eeeeh, did I mention I'm excited?



Whoa! Are you moving out there?


----------



## rellis10

Finished my first day of work in long time (it was the induction so i'm being eased in slowly) and i'm on a high right now...roll on tommorow!


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Finished my first day of work in long time (it was the induction so i'm being eased in slowly) and i'm on a high right now...roll on tommorow!




Ah keep being on that high sounds like you will be doing great!:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that the housekeeper came today...everything is so fresh and so clean, clean. Now if I would just buy a bed, my life would be complete LOL


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that the housekeeper came today...everything is so fresh and so clean, clean. Now if I would just buy a bed, my life would be complete LOL



You can borrow mine.......:wubu:







Ok, i apologise for my unnecessary smut :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

OMG and I'm happy, happy, happy, happy, happy that my sister got engaged last night...she is on her way over to show me her ring


----------



## Wanderer

I'm happy that my homemade mashed potatoes came out well... though a little sad that we didn't have more potatoes for me to mash.


----------



## spiritangel

Wanderer said:


> I'm happy that my homemade mashed potatoes came out well... though a little sad that we didn't have more potatoes for me to mash.



hmm sensing that your going to want to try mashing pumpkin, sweet potoato and other things soon


----------



## Lovelyone

that today is now tomorrow and fresh and anew.


----------



## veil

stldpn said:


> I'm also happy that citronella candles really do work.




amen, summer is immeasurably improved by them & a nice deck set up.


----------



## JenFromOC

I am happy about 3 things:

1) I have the whole night to myself...the baby is with her dad.

2) I have the next 2 days off.

3) OMG I GET A WHOLE WEEKEND TO MYSELF. THIS IS THE MOST INCREDIBLE SHIT EVER!

lololol


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> I am happy about 3 things:
> 
> 1) I have the whole night to myself...the baby is with her dad.
> 
> 2) I have the next 2 days off.
> 
> 3) OMG I GET A WHOLE WEEKEND TO MYSELF. THIS IS THE MOST INCREDIBLE SHIT EVER!
> 
> lololol



so what are you going to do with it? sleep?


----------



## stldpn

veil said:


> amen, summer is immeasurably improved by them & a nice deck set up.



I'm lucky I have an actual wrap around front porch. Complete with swing.


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> I'm lucky I have an actual wrap around front porch. Complete with swing.



*jealous* that is the one thing I've always wanted in a house, but never had. I otherwise like where we are too much to move, but if we ever had to move.....next time we are getting a big porch where we can sit and watch thunderstorms!

But I'm happy that the patch I put on my bike tire last night seems to have held, so I was able to bike today


----------



## veil

i'm happy because my bff returns from the other coast and i get to dork out crazypants with him for the first time since january, and next weekend my boyfriend and i go camping on the ocean.


----------



## JenFromOC

Oh, I'm happy about so many things....last night was....fun lol


----------



## veil

JenFromOC said:


> Oh, I'm happy about so many things....last night was....fun lol



this combined with the IC thread leads me to some... colorful conclusions.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

I'm happy today because last night was so much fun! I cant wait to do it all again!


----------



## Wanderer

spiritangel said:


> hmm sensing that your going to want to try mashing pumpkin, sweet potoato and other things soon



Would if we had any.


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> colorful conclusions.



That is quite possibly one of the greatest things ever


----------



## spiritangel

My new bear is sitting smiling alll complete just need to have a look again trow and see what he needs and then get some pics not sure yet may add another layer of wax to his nose, and a ribbon or some such is a hard call atm but sooo happy the new pattern is almost ready to show people even if I wont be able too make many this size as it literally took about a kg of stuffing such a tubby bear


----------



## warwagon86

im happy today because i am in CT now and so so happy to be at work


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> That is quite possibly one of the greatest things ever



you may also enjoy little batman, the adventures of batman when he's little.


----------



## Zowie

veil said:


> you may also enjoy
> BATCOMIC



Ahh, Batman spoofs are THE BEST. By far, of any superhero. 
It's driving me crazy, I saw a great one on deviantart where some hoebag gets down with batman, and gets his mask off... and he looks like a bat. It made me laugh so hard, but that might have just been the wine.
If I find it. I'll show it. 

In other news, I'm happy that everything is still going really well.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ahh, Batman spoofs are THE BEST. By far, of any superhero.
> It's driving me crazy, I saw a great one on deviantart where some hoebag gets down with batman, and gets his mask off... and he looks like a bat. It made me laugh so hard, but that might have just been the wine.
> If I find it. I'll show it.
> 
> In other news, I'm happy that everything is still going really well.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eoa-KqIwW8s


----------



## BigChaz

Here is another funny chat roulette video just because

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931179


----------



## Zowie

Jeez, Chatroulette. It almost makes me wish I had a fetish for public masturbators and scarwny white guys with dead-looking eyes. I'd have wank fodder for millenia.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> Here is another funny chat roulette video just because
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931179



thank you chaz I can go to bed with a smile on my face now


----------



## NYC_FFA

Well, I am happy today because I am officially a member of the press! I will be writing for a website and getting paid for it. Not only do I get into certain movies for free but they send me free blu-rays and DVDs every week which I get to keep. Woot!


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy that my new furniture arrived  Just need a new grill and I'm ready for a housewarming party


----------



## CastingPearls

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that my new furniture arrived  Just need a new grill and I'm ready for a housewarming party


You have good taste!


----------



## RentonBob

CastingPearls said:


> You have good taste!



Thank you


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I got a new sony cybershot 14.1 mega pixels compared to the retired one of 5.0 megapixels LOLOL...how fast technology changes*


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that my new furniture arrived  Just need a new grill and I'm ready for a housewarming party
> ]




Most definitly AWESOME taste man!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

After months and months, I'm finally getting my crown put in and dental work will be complete. Yay!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> After months and months, I'm finally getting my crown put in and dental work will be complete. Yay!!!



Woot woot its always good to just be finished up with the dentist at least for a while. :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

LovesBigMen said:


> Most definitly AWESOME taste man!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## fat hiker

RentonBob said:


> I'm happy that my new furniture arrived  Just need a new grill and I'm ready for a housewarming party



What wonderful dining room windows! How old is your house? Is it really in Arts and Crafts style?


----------



## LovesBigMen

RentonBob said:


> Thank you very much




coolness np :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

fat hiker said:


> What wonderful dining room windows! How old is your house? Is it really in Arts and Crafts style?



Its actually a condo built in 1997 more of a modern style. The previous owner had the stained glass windows put in and I really like them a lot :happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am happy the lakers lost. Kobe can suck it.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am happy the lakers lost. Kobe can suck it.



I feel exactly the same way lol


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy that Tomorrow I leave for my big trip!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy that piercing headache has stopped!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I got to clear something up with someone.


----------



## veil

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy that piercing headache has stopped!




oof, hope it wasn't a migraine!


i'm happy because i go camping in two days, right next to the ocean.


----------



## freakyfred

I got some animation done. Woo!


----------



## Sasquatch!

veil said:


> oof, hope it wasn't a migraine!
> 
> 
> i'm happy because i go camping in two days, right next to the ocean.



1--Camping by the ocean......*sigh* that's awesome. I could totally live in a small shack by the sea.

2--Luckily I have never had a migraine, it was just a random-interval "Needle in the ear" pain which caused me to whince audibly. Not great when you're on the phone 95% of the day.

3--I'm happy today because I had cake and melon for breakfast with 2 good female friends, eggs benedict for lunch with another, an afternoon in the gym and pool (1/3rd of a mile swim!), signed for my new flat and got taken out for an all-you-can-eat chinese meal.

Fabtastic.


----------



## Zowie

This made me happy. Not because of the song, but because these guys actually went through the trouble of learning it.


----------



## spiritangel

I have caught up on my email readings just one to go but 6 in a row is my limit for now, have a new range of bears in the works and my sister gave me a box of dark chocs she got for $1 what a wonderful day so far and the sun is shining even if it is cold, oh and the catching up on email readings means I can list more yay for extra income lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I am happy that the Flyers had an amazing and rollercoaster of a season.

Despite losing the cup, I am proud of my Flyers and I will die a Flyers fan just the same way I was born one.


----------



## Wanderer

Sasquatch! said:


> 1--Camping by the ocean......*sigh* that's awesome. I could totally live in a small shack by the sea.
> 
> 2--Luckily I have never had a migraine, it was just a random-interval "Needle in the ear" pain which caused me to whince audibly. Not great when you're on the phone 95% of the day.
> 
> 3--I'm happy today because I had cake and melon for breakfast with 2 good female friends, eggs benedict for lunch with another, an afternoon in the gym and pool (1/3rd of a mile swim!), signed for my new flat and got taken out for an all-you-can-eat chinese meal.
> 
> Fabtastic.



1. I prefer the pine forests, myself, especially up around Seattle. But that's me. 

2. Migraines don't necessarily hurt; some just distort your eyesight. (Those are the ones I usually get, when I get a migraine.) It's a bit like seeing the world through a paisley scarf.

3. Lucky devil. All I got to do today was take care of my nephew and wake my sister up so she could take someone else to Six Flags Over Texas.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*working 1/2 day and Heading to akron, OH tomorrow to hang with some amazing friends from all over the country, riding motorcycles and laughing!!!! good times *


----------



## NYCGabriel

despite the fact most out-of-state companies want to interview me (but they won't fly me out) and NYC sucks for employment, I'm happy today because the days here been wonderful. the sky's been filled with light gray clouds, the wind is nice and chilly and humidity is practically nil.

Now all I need is a good italian sub.


----------



## supersizebbw

I'm happy that it's official that i'm finally done with my masters and going to graduate this summer YAY!


----------



## KittyKitten

supersizebbw said:


> I'm happy that it's official that i'm finally done with my masters and going to graduate this summer YAY!



Congratulations! That is an awesome feat in itself! The masters program was tough. I had a strict advisor who could be an asshole sometimes, but he meant well and I sure learned so much from him. The defense was nerve-wrecking.


----------



## supersizebbw

happyface83 said:


> Congratulations! That is an awesome feat in itself! The masters program was tough. I had a strict advisor who could be an asshole sometimes, but he meant well and I sure learned so much from him. The defense was nerve-wrecking.



Thanks girl! and yeah, the dissertation defence was no joke, i left there all dazed and confused wondering WTF just happened lol!


----------



## KittyKitten

supersizebbw said:


> Thanks girl! and yeah, the dissertation defence was no joke, i left there all dazed and confused wondering WTF just happened lol!



Yeah, right before the defense, you feel all nervous and think "I can't do this, I'm going to choke". But you have been practicing so much and drilled that it all comes out fluidly as soon as you speak. Go girl! And sorry if it sounded like I attacked you in the other interracial thread.


----------



## balletguy

Headed to CA, OR WA for a few weeks (work) but at least I am out of the office...leaving on Friday !!!


----------



## ~da rev~

I've got 18 days until I move to Texas.


----------



## Zowie

supersizebbw said:


> I'm happy that it's official that i'm finally done with my masters and going to graduate this summer YAY!



That's fantastic, congradulations! What are you studying?



~da rev~ said:


> I've got 18 days until I move to Texas.



Hurrah!
I've still got two months before I leave.


----------



## Melian

Holy shit...there are Justin Bieber fans camping out across the street from my apartment RIGHT NOW. Those morons are skipping school/work for 5 days to get wristbands for the MMVAs.

I am totally going to throw wet garbage at them tomorrow night!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Holy shit...there are Justin Bieber fans camping out across the street from my apartment RIGHT NOW. Those morons are skipping school/work for 5 days to get wristbands for the MMVAs.
> 
> I am totally going to throw wet garbage at them tomorrow night!



who is Justin Bieber?


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> who is Justin Bieber?



A terrible 15 yr old "singer" who rose to fame on youtube and refuses to die. One of the worst things I've ever heard, and he has hordes of screaming bimbo teenager fans. I would love to walk through that crowd with a machete, but will settle for throwing garbage.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> A terrible 15 yr old "singer" who rose to fame on youtube and refuses to die. One of the worst things I've ever heard, and he has hordes of screaming bimbo teenager fans. I would love to walk through that crowd with a machete, but will settle for throwing garbage.



I want to be 15 and be Justin Bieber.


----------



## Zowie

What's going to happen when his voice cracks?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> What's going to happen when his voice cracks?



He'll shove a dick or two down there and lubricate it back to female levels.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> What's going to happen when his voice cracks?



A career as a ticket tout outside football games?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> He'll shove a dick or two down there and lubricate it back to female levels.



Hahaha. 
I have a problem with you. I constantly want to give you rep, but it'll NEVER let me. Ever.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha.
> I have a problem with you. I constantly want to give you rep, but it'll NEVER let me. Ever.



I hardly ever rep people. I seriously never think about it. Sorry for everyone who reps me and doesn't get it in return for a long time


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy I was able to take the day off of work to treat myself to a birthday present. 

I went to a day game baseball game, I paid 30 dollars for some amazing seats and they were "all you can eat" ballpark food. 

I'm not one to stuff myself with food ever, but I was with good company and we just had a lot of fun.

I had so many peanuts I think I'm going to poop peanut butter, I don't know how many hot dogs I had, chips, drinks out the ass. And we snuck in shooters. So I had like nine mixed drinks. Vodka with lemonade, pepsi and various rums, seagrums 7, Jameson, more rum, tequila, more effin' peanuts. popcorn . . . good lord, what a day.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Happy I am going to get to pull a Boeing 737 for charity. Anyone interested in donating? 

http://sooh.kintera.org/faf/donorRe...20D00F06242448D961E416BAD7A60&supId=293896130


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy I was able to take the day off of work to treat myself to a birthday present.
> 
> I went to a day game baseball game, I paid 30 dollars for some amazing seats and they were "all you can eat" ballpark food.
> 
> I'm not one to stuff myself with food ever, but I was with good company and we just had a lot of fun.
> 
> I had so many peanuts I think I'm going to poop peanut butter, I don't know how many hot dogs I had, chips, drinks out the ass. And we snuck in shooters. So I had like nine mixed drinks. Vodka with lemonade, pepsi and various rums, seagrums 7, Jameson, more rum, tequila, more effin' peanuts. popcorn . . . good lord, what a day.


But did you remember to have any peanuts? LOL Glad you had a great time. And Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## NYC_FFA

I'm listening to "Glee" and their Journey medley from the season finale.

Yup, that sums up my happy.


----------



## WillSpark

NYC_FFA said:


> I'm listening to "Glee" and their Journey medley from the season finale.
> 
> Yup, that sums up my happy.



Hell yeah! 

And to the Justin Beiber haters; What, you don't like a 16 (yes, 16!) year old who looks like an 8 year old and sings like a 6 year old....girl? What's wrong with you! 

And to answer one question previously mentioned, his voice actually already has changed enough to not let him sing any of his previous songs right ever again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy I was able to take the day off of work to treat myself to a birthday present.
> 
> I went to a day game baseball game, I paid 30 dollars for some amazing seats and they were "all you can eat" ballpark food.
> 
> I'm not one to stuff myself with food ever, but I was with good company and we just had a lot of fun.
> 
> I had so many peanuts I think I'm going to poop peanut butter, I don't know how many hot dogs I had, chips, drinks out the ass. And we snuck in shooters. So I had like nine mixed drinks. Vodka with lemonade, pepsi and various rums, seagrums 7, Jameson, more rum, tequila, more effin' peanuts. popcorn . . . good lord, what a day.


*
Hozay...should we be giving you birthday wishes and REP *


----------



## rellis10

It's Friday, i'm off work, I have the best wrestling show of the year fully downloaded (CHIKARA King of Trios yay!) and the World Cup starts today....i'm happy happy happy!


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> It's Friday, i'm off work, I have the best wrestling show of the year fully downloaded (CHIKARA King of Trios yay!) and the World Cup starts today....i'm happy happy happy!



Aaah, World Cup! I'm missing the opening ceremonies and the first matches because of work. -.- Stupid work.


----------



## KnottyOne

WORLD CUP!!!!!!! Seriously been excited for this for like.... ever!


----------



## Malachi26

yeah ditto on the world cup. Three day weekend...also makes me happy!


----------



## karmacomba

I'm really happy (and so are most people in the country) cos France didn't beat Uruguay. That cheat Henry even had the nerve to claim for a dodgy handball in the box, the neck on him!

most people wont know why i care - this is why me and my friends are not in South Africa right now (see 1 min in)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siJQZs2Sbho


----------



## RJI

So happy it is Friday ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Lovelyone

Vacation, one month away...YAY!


----------



## veil

i'm happy because the camping trip with my man went BEAUTIFULLY and he's picked up the habit of rubbing his belly when he's relaxing because he misses me doing it.


----------



## escapist

veil said:


> i'm happy because the camping trip with my man went BEAUTIFULLY and he's picked up the habit of rubbing his belly when he's relaxing because he misses me doing it.



lol, ok I'm just going to admit this....I've always done that, I often requested it of girlfriends. It wasn't until I got with FFA's that I discovered they really loved it too!


----------



## NYC_FFA

I'm happy because my almost-husband (22 days 'til wedding!) might have landed a job. He's moving out to me and having to leave his current job, and finding work was a major source of stress for him. The awesome part is that it's a job that he really wants, not just one he has to take to pay the bills.

I'm happy to be almost-wed and seeing my almost-husband getting the opportunity to pursue his dreams. :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy because I ordered the most awesome custom made bed today....pink and black velvet.....oh yeah! My bachelorette pad is awesome! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy because I ordered the most awesome custom made bed today....pink and black velvet.....oh yeah! My bachelorette pad is awesome! LOL


Don't forget to post pics!!!!


----------



## Esther

I found out that I can afford a certain life-changing something that I thought was WAY out of my reach


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> I found out that I can afford a certain life-changing something that I thought was WAY out of my reach



If it's a boob job (or other 'enhancement') you don't need it.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> If it's a boob job (or other 'enhancement') you don't need it.



Hahaha, it's definitely NOT a boob job (though I'm not gonna lie... that would be kind of awesome!!). And thank you for the compliment


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy to find out my bank hasn't been paying my utility bills or rent! YAY!

*sarcasm*

Somebody down at the local branch is gonna get bitch slapped.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy to find out my bank hasn't been paying my utility bills or rent! YAY!
> 
> *sarcasm*
> 
> Somebody down at the local branch is gonna get bitch slapped.



Oh wow not much for me to say other then that really sucks I am sorry to here that.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> I found out that I can afford a certain life-changing something that I thought was WAY out of my reach



Internet high five!! :happy::happy:

I'm glad to hear it worked out :happy::happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm so happy....I have an entire weekend to myself! Until Tuesday! Hmm where should I start....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I'm so happy....I have an entire weekend to myself! Until Tuesday! Hmm where should I start....



with me perhaps?


----------



## RentonBob

Had a good Fathers Day with the folks, now I'm going to settle in and watch Book of Eli


----------



## Lovelyone

one good friend.


----------



## chicken legs

Seeing "Sex in the City 2" with my bff and then hitting up the adult store after..lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

Starting to move stuff into my new place tonight!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Starting to move stuff into my new place tonight!



You got a new place AWESOME!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Melian

Technically, this was happiness from two days ago...but I'm STILL happy that I caught so many fish this weekend  Also got in some quality bird-watching time and did a bit of wildlife photography.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Double bed is now set up in my new room! Whoop whoop! All that is left now is a handful of boxes and my computer.


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> Technically, this was happiness from two days ago...but I'm STILL happy that I caught so many fish this weekend  Also got in some quality bird-watching time and did a bit of wildlife photography.



Melian is a nature girl? Just when I thought...


----------



## djudex

stldpn said:


> Melian is a nature girl? Just when I thought...



I too am agog


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> Melian is a nature girl? Just when I thought...



Hahaha, all I have is an image in her cyber-gear trying to shoot fish.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, all I have is an image in her cyber-gear trying to shoot fish.



I'm picturing a blow gun and camo face paint.


----------



## RentonBob

stldpn said:


> I'm picturing a blow gun and camo face paint.


Come on now, it can't be anything that subtle. I'm thinking a bazooka or a stick of dynamite  lol


----------



## WillSpark

RentonBob said:


> Come on now, it can't be anything that subtle. I'm thinking a bazooka or a stick of dynamite  lol



Not when she has access to chemical warfare. Definitely chemical grenades.


----------



## Melian

LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)? 

My home town is completely industrialized now, but I used to live less than 5 min from large forest areas. As a teenager, I did those wilderness survival deals where they basically drop you off in the woods for three days with barely anything. The main food sources were berries and the maggots that live in these cattail-esque pods (I'm not even kidding).

Here are some other things I can do that you may not expect:
- play hockey (damn well....)
- bake a fantastic pie
- perform various neurosurgeries (many times, on animals, in undergrad)
- portrait art
- build a truck
- operate a boat/leisure-craft...lol

Anyway....don't hate


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)?



It's just that it doesn't fit with the mental picture we all have of you is all. Hell, I've met you and I was all "Buuuuuh?" 

It's kind of like finding out that the Terminator knits sweaters in his spare time when not hunting down John Connor


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> It's just that it doesn't fit with the mental picture we all have of you is all. Hell, I've met you and I was all "Buuuuuh?"
> 
> It's kind of like finding out that the Terminator knits sweaters in his spare time when not hunting down John Connor



He totally does. Titanium fibre, I would guess....

Fuck. Now I want one of those sweaters.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> He totally does. Titanium fibre, I would guess....
> 
> Fuck. Now I want one of those sweaters.



I would imagine it would be itchy like a bugger.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I would imagine it would be itchy like a bugger.



It would probably be more "stabby" than "itchy."


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> It would probably be more "stabby" than "itchy."



As an ogre I have thicker skin than most :happy:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> As an ogre I have thicker skin than most :happy:



Don't make me come on to you.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Don't make me come on to you.



You have full permission to come on to me as much as you like. Heck if you're a good girl I might even let you touch the belly


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)?
> 
> My home town is completely industrialized now, but I used to live less than 5 min from large forest areas. As a teenager, I did those wilderness survival deals where they basically drop you off in the woods for three days with barely anything. The main food sources were berries and the maggots that live in these cattail-esque pods (I'm not even kidding).
> 
> Here are some other things I can do that you may not expect:
> - play hockey (damn well....)
> - bake a fantastic pie
> - perform various neurosurgeries (many times, on animals, in undergrad)
> - portrait art
> - *build a truck*
> - operate a boat/leisure-craft...lol
> 
> Anyway....don't hate



So . . . Two things.

1, all those things can easily be done cybertronically. I can totally see you being an android hockey player. 
2. I was sure that when I read the bold text, it said "built to fuck." :blush:


----------



## Melian

Ok ok...I guess you guys win.

I am a machine and, occasionally, a fuck machine.


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> I too am agog



Hahahaha I love that term.

A "Gog" here is a slang term for a North-Walian, with connotations of inbreeding.

"I am a machine and occasionally....."


----------



## KnottyOne

Watching Patton for the first time in years, totally forgot how amazing this movie is


----------



## likeitmatters

because I have a new car and I have my life and a job and thankful for the small things in my life.

though on the flip side I am sadden to see the sea life in the affected area dying for no good reason.


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)?
> 
> My home town is completely industrialized now, but I used to live less than 5 min from large forest areas. As a teenager, I did those wilderness survival deals where they basically drop you off in the woods for three days with barely anything. The main food sources were berries and the maggots that live in these cattail-esque pods (I'm not even kidding).
> 
> Here are some other things I can do that you may not expect:
> - play hockey (damn well....)
> - bake a fantastic pie
> - perform various neurosurgeries (many times, on animals, in undergrad)
> - portrait art
> - build a truck
> - operate a boat/leisure-craft...lol
> 
> Anyway....don't hate



I can't even drive a stick shift and you can do all this?

I will, in fact, hate. Thank you very much.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Ok ok...I guess you guys win.
> 
> I am a machine and, occasionally, a fuck machine.



Watch out, you may become one of WillSpark's Robo-sluts.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Technically, this was happiness from two days ago...but I'm STILL happy that I caught so many fish this weekend  Also got in some quality bird-watching time and did a bit of wildlife photography.



*snip much agogness* <--shared this 



Melian said:


> LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)?



It is not so much that you _can_ do these things--I'm willing to believe you capable of almost anything :bow: It is that you _chose _to do so 

Well, that and the fact that you didn't burst into flames when you went north of Eglington.....


----------



## stldpn

djudex said:


> It's just that it doesn't fit with the mental picture we all have of you is all. Hell, I've met you and I was all "Buuuuuh?"
> 
> It's kind of like finding out that the Terminator knits sweaters in his spare time when not hunting down John Connor



I crochet. Don't ask.


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Why is it so unbelievable that I can catch a fish (via traditional means...)?
> 
> My home town is completely industrialized now, but I used to live less than 5 min from large forest areas. As a teenager, I did those wilderness survival deals where they basically drop you off in the woods for three days with barely anything. The main food sources were berries and the maggots that live in these cattail-esque pods (I'm not even kidding).
> 
> Here are some other things I can do that you may not expect:
> - play hockey (damn well....)
> - bake a fantastic pie
> - perform various neurosurgeries (many times, on animals, in undergrad)
> - portrait art
> - build a truck
> - operate a boat/leisure-craft...lol
> 
> Anyway....don't hate



It's just that. I may be in the minority here. But as somebody who still likes to hunt in a more traditional sense, sometimes I play that game with myself where I attempt to figure out what kind of camper someone is... I so would have had you cooking eggs at a KOA camp.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Ok ok...I guess you guys win.
> 
> I am a machine and, occasionally, a fuck machine.



DON'T GIVE UP!! FIGHT THE OPPRESSORS!!!!!!


----------



## Zowie

So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.


I'm so excited. :bounce:


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Ok ok...I guess you guys win.
> 
> I am a machine and, occasionally, a fuck machine.



Join us, Mel. Join the robo-sluts. You can be the queen.



bionic_eggplant said:


> So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. :bounce:



I'm actually doing something similar eastward. Hooray bold aspirations!


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. :bounce:



Very cool! Welcome to the West Coast


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that Peyton is back from a long weekend with her dad in San Diego. She is already asleep, but I can't wait to cuddle with her all night long and spend the next 5 days off work just basking in her awesomeness


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that Peyton is back from a long weekend with her dad in San Diego. She is already asleep, but I can't wait to cuddle with her all night long and spend the next 5 days off work just basking in her awesomeness



I don't think you've actually told us her name before. It's so cute and androgynous.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> I don't think you've actually told us her name before. It's so cute and androgynous.



Hehe thanks....I have a cute pic of us that I want to post, but for some reason, my computer won't let me post pics. LOL


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Well, that and the fact that you didn't burst into flames when you went north of Eglington.....



Eglinton? Try Bloor. LOL.



stldpn said:


> It's just that. I may be in the minority here. But as somebody who still likes to hunt in a more traditional sense, sometimes I play that game with myself where I attempt to figure out what kind of camper someone is... I so would have had you cooking eggs at a KOA camp.



If you knew me IRL, you would be able to classify my camping type right away. Think dilapidated Evil Dead cabin in the middle of nowhere woods, fishing, exploring, swimming and photographing in the day. Then at night, getting piss drunk with friends around a fire and laughing at random things, or watching horror movies inside (if it's raining), and then waking up in the middle of the night to go outside and scrape sticks on the windows of sleeping friends, scaring them shitless. That sums it up - I camp for pure relaxation.



djudex said:


> DON'T GIVE UP!! FIGHT THE OPPRESSORS!!!!!!



Nah. Too lazy 



bionic_eggplant said:


> So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. :bounce:



Ooh, that sounds awesome. Fresh starts are the shit. Good luck!!



WillSpark said:


> Join us, Mel. Join the robo-sluts. You can be the queen.



What's this, now?


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Eglinton? Try Bloor. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew me IRL, you would be able to classify my camping type right away. Think dilapidated Evil Dead cabin in the middle of nowhere woods, fishing, exploring, swimming and photographing in the day. Then at night, getting piss drunk with friends around a fire and laughing at random things, or watching horror movies inside (if it's raining), and then waking up in the middle of the night to go outside and scrape sticks on the windows of sleeping friends, scaring them shitless. That sums it up - I camp for pure relaxation.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that sounds awesome. Fresh starts are the shit. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's this, now?


OMG you had me at dilapidated Evil Dead cabin. Exactly.


----------



## KnottyOne

Landon Donovan!!!!!!!


----------



## Gyrene

I'm happy I found an expression that puts into words that stupid face woman (and I suppose some men) make when taking pics to post on myspace/facebook/etc - *DUCKFACE* :kiss2:

... plus I'm happy I found this song that rails against it on youtube

Duckface


----------



## rellis10

England beat Slovenia.......thank god!


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> England beat Slovenia.......thank god!



Yaaaay. Pretty good game. Although, the English team don't play very clean.


I saw this great quote on the french team (who are called the Blue in France)

"If you want a blue victory... Go see "Avatar"."


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yaaaay. Pretty good game. Although, the English team don't play very clean.
> 
> 
> I saw this great quote on the french team (who are called the Blue in France)
> 
> "If you want a blue victory... Go see "Avatar"."



I saw some of that match. The "fouls" I saw weren't fouls at all.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> I saw some of that match. The "fouls" I saw weren't fouls at all.



Nah, a lot of them were pretty exaggerated, but it was by far not the best game they've played so far.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. :bounce:



Awesomeness 



Melian said:


> Eglinton? Try Bloor. LOL.



I was going to say Bloor, but I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt...you might have had to exit the subway on the north side of Bloor once or twice


----------



## Lovelyone

That there is a place like this, at times when I need to get away from it all.


----------



## WillSpark

Douple post.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> What's this, now?





BigChaz said:


> DON'T LET HIM TURN YOU INTO A SEXUAL OBJECT WITH NO MIND OF YOUR OWN! AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE?!?!?
> 
> Mark my words. WillSpark will rule them all.
> 
> I am drunk right now fyi





veil said:


> he's wrong! do it!!!
> ROBOSLUT ACTIVATED
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE SHIRT REMOVAL
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE HILARIOUS CHEST TO THIGH RATIO COMPARISON
> ROBOSLUT ENGAGE COMEDY THRUSTERS
> HA
> HA
> HA





WillSpark said:


> I AM WILLSPARK, KING OF THE ROBOSLUTS! MWAHAHAHAHA!



That's all you really need to know.


----------



## Melian

Your technology sounds too primitive, WillSpark.


----------



## freakyfred

Two more days till Doctor Who series finale. I am fanboying so hard it's unbelievable.


----------



## RJI

happy about having 4 of the next 5 days off from work.


----------



## NYC_FFA

I met Jason Bateman today from "Arrested Development." He was waiting for his iced tea while I was waiting on my iced coffee at Starbucks, and when I went to leave, he held the door open for me! :happy:

Seriously, epic win. 

Oh, and two weeks until my wedding!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

NYC_FFA said:


> I met Jason Bateman today from "Arrested Development." He was waiting for his iced tea while I was waiting on my iced coffee at Starbucks, and when I went to leave, he held the door open for me! :happy:
> 
> Seriously, epic win.
> 
> Oh, and two weeks until my wedding!!!




Wow awesome!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Esther

NYC_FFA said:


> I met Jason Bateman today from "Arrested Development." He was waiting for his iced tea while I was waiting on my iced coffee at Starbucks, and when I went to leave, he held the door open for me! :happy:
> 
> Seriously, epic win.
> 
> Oh, and two weeks until my wedding!!!




AMAZING!! I think Jason Bateman is kiiiinda dreamy for a skinny dude. Not gonna lie.
Also, congratulations


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SATURDAY heading to CONEY ISLAND NYC and going to go on a ton of rides, hopefully hit the aquarium, meetup with friends from B-more...and then go see FURTHUR!!!!!

SUNDAY...heading home to see PHISH

rockin' weekend

i love festivals and MUSIC*


----------



## RJI

NYC_FFA said:


> I met Jason Bateman today from "Arrested Development." He was waiting for his iced tea while I was waiting on my iced coffee at Starbucks, and when I went to leave, he held the door open for me! :happy:
> 
> Seriously, epic win.
> 
> Oh, and two weeks until my wedding!!!



Did he cut in line? 
I just read an article about him this morning saying he cut in front of everyone waiting in line for the Iphone 4


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I'm happy my team won today's Plane Pull for the Special Olympics. We came in first place pulling a Boeing 737 12 feet in 5.7 seconds. 

I'm the fat bald guy on the left


----------



## LovesBigMen

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm happy my team won today's Plane Pull for the Special Olympics. We came in first place pulling a Boeing 737 12 feet in 5.7 seconds.
> 
> I'm the fat bald guy on the left



What I could of sworn you were the bold guy in the middle hahaha just kidding.
CONGRATS to ya!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Melian

TFG G20 is over.

I'm also happy that hundreds of protesters had their shit fucked up, and were then arrested. 

As someone who lives right downtown, practically at the spot where the cop cars were set on fire, I can say that everyone was warned MANY times to stay out of those few square blocks. We were told exactly what to do to not get arrested. Then some people decided to do the opposite, smash a bunch of windows and destroy other things downtown (in protest...?), and assault some cops. And now that they've been beaten and detained overnight, they're crying "illegal confinement" and want to sue.

Fucking morons. I hope they die of AIDS.


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> TFG G20 is over.
> 
> I'm also happy that hundreds of protesters had their shit fucked up, and were then arrested.
> 
> As someone who lives right downtown, practically at the spot where the cop cars were set on fire, I can say that everyone was warned MANY times to stay out of those few square blocks. We were told exactly what to do to not get arrested. Then some people decided to do the opposite, smash a bunch of windows and destroy other things downtown (in protest...?), and assault some cops. And now that they've been beaten and detained overnight, they're crying "illegal confinement" and want to sue.
> 
> Fucking morons. I hope they die of AIDS.



I fucking hate people.


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> TFG G20 is over.
> 
> I'm also happy that hundreds of protesters had their shit fucked up, and were then arrested.
> 
> As someone who lives right downtown, practically at the spot where the cop cars were set on fire, I can say that everyone was warned MANY times to stay out of those few square blocks. We were told exactly what to do to not get arrested. Then some people decided to do the opposite, s*mash a bunch of windows and destroy other things downtown (in protest...?), and assault some cops.* And now that they've been beaten and detained overnight, they're crying "illegal confinement" and want to sue.
> 
> Fucking morons. I hope they die of AIDS.



This is why no one respects the former art of protesting anymore. They've ruined their cause by acting like savage brutes now.

So..what is G20?


----------



## Sasquatch!

G20 are the top 20 Governments in the world. Presumably this was some kind of summit.

I've just woken up, and I am looking forward to breakfast with a friend (trying to ignore the impending 10pm finish at work)


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy to have finally used the bathing suit Escapist bought me..... a year ago:blush:..lol. We had lots of fun with my son, niece, and nephew. Those toddler floatation suits are very handy. I just have to remember to stock up on the sunblock..:doh:


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm happy my team won today's Plane Pull for the Special Olympics. We came in first place pulling a Boeing 737 12 feet in 5.7 seconds.
> 
> I'm the fat bald guy on the left



YAAAY team Gorilla..:bow::bow:

Wow you guys had some tough competition.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

chicken legs said:


> YAAAY team Gorilla..:bow::bow:
> 
> Wow you guys had some tough competition.



lol, that team in the picture did it in like 12 seconds. but there were some good teams. the cleveland police team only had ten cops the other half of the team were OSU football players. another team had some guys from 216 barbell including Don Pope. the cleveland fire department team was in second. they had some big guys on their team. but we were the only team to do it in under 6 seconds. world record on that pull is 5.5 seconds.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Don Pope. **how u doin**



I follow the Strongman Competitions, so when you mentioned a pull...I was all over it..lol:blush:


----------



## stldpn

chicken legs said:


> I'm happy to have finally used the bathing suit Escapist bought me..... a year ago:blush:..lol. We had lots of fun with my son, niece, and nephew. Those toddler floatation suits are very handy. I just have to remember to stock up on the sunblock..:doh:



seeing those made me think of this.


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> seeing those made me think of this.



OMG....that kid is trip..lol


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy to see new posters on the BHM/FFA area as well as some "old school posters" posting as well:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> So, I've book a one-way plane ticket westwards to seek fame and fortune, registered from a bunch of super-cool classes at university, and have started making a list of the stuff I'm taking with me.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. :bounce:





WillSpark said:


> ...snip...
> I'm actually doing something similar eastward. Hooray bold aspirations!



:bow: APPLAUSE TO BOLD MOVES TO THE BOTH OF YOU! :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

* I HAD too much fun allllll weekend long....

saturday drove up to Coney Island, in the middle of the throng, ran right into a buddy of mine that moved to nyc, and got to meet all his friends, and hang with him at intermission for 1/2 hour....known one another like 20+ yrs...old jokes...good laughs and FURTHUR was incredible, great arena for an outdoor concert, i was right behind sound board, then fireworks....woohooo see below pic

Sunday drove home and then chilled for NOT long enough before my buddy Ramfire came over, and we rode our harleys to PHISH SHOW!! the only way to go..the cops let us right through barricades into closed off lots and we parked in police area....the show was just one of the most phenomenal of all time.....

other then sweating like a pig all weekend....FUN FUN FUN* 

View attachment fireworks at Furthur June 2010.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I interrupt this thread for a guilty pleasure moment:

_"*...And I will name him George. And I will hug him and squeeze him...*"

This classic has never failed to make me happy!_:happy::happy:​
I now return you to your continued happiness!


----------



## Lovelyone

Absolutely delicious weather. 73 degrees, sunshiny, light breeze blowing. LOVELY!


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> I interrupt this thread for a guilty pleasure moment:
> 
> _"*...And I will name him George. And I will hug him and squeeze him...*"
> 
> This classic has never failed to make me happy!_:happy::happy:​
> I now return you to your continued happiness!



My wife and I quote that one all the time 

I'm happy that our new computer is on its way....I hope it does not give us too much trouble when it arrives (Our old desk top started shutting itself down after half an hour of use, and was anyway so old as to be almost useless). I look forward to playing a few computer games that are not positively ancient!


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm just happy. I don't know why....I'm bruised, in pain, tired, my neck and sciatic nerve hurt....but damn it! I'm freakin' happy. And no, it's not cuz of the pain medication


----------



## Zowie

I spent all day working on this drawing, and although it's silly, I'm still ridiculously pleased with it.
Edit: It's the Bionic Eggplant and Vuvuzilla, for those who don't know it.


Yes, this is shameless self-promotion.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> I spent all day working on this drawing, and although it's silly, I'm still ridiculously pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is shameless self-promotion.


LOVE IT!!!!!! Wish I could rep you.


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> I spent all day working on this drawing, and although it's silly, I'm still ridiculously pleased with it.
> Edit: It's the Bionic Eggplant and Vuvuzilla, for those who don't know it.
> 
> 
> Yes, this is shameless self-promotion.



I wish i could rep you for that picture, damn you rep gods!


----------



## BigChaz

My face hole is happy with beer liquid


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> My face hole is happy with beer liquid



Aw Chaz, I lurrrves it when ya tawks all 'fistamicated likey dat!


----------



## BigChaz

I am so incredibly happy that it is summer and that I have a great farmers market right around from me. And for now (damn you bp) I can still get fresh fish.

Every ingredient I made dinner with tonight was grown or caught locally. I love, love, love, love cooking with local ingredients and knowing my purchase helps the local farmers and growers. 

Tonight was lightly spiced, seared snapper with a quick tomato relish. I wish it was tomato season all year long. The tomatoes in my garden are still green, my plants are being strange this season. Man, I could talk about cooking and gardening all night long.


----------



## IszyStone

I don't know why, but today, right now, I'm just happy.


----------



## haynguy

I'm happy cause today is payday!!! Chee!!!!


----------



## JenFromOC

haynguy said:


> I'm happy cause today is payday!!! Chee!!!!



Meeeeee toooooooooooooo! Yeah yeah....


----------



## fatkid420

i am happy to be alive and employed.


----------



## RentonBob

I happy for the first time home buyer tax credit WOOHOO!!


----------



## fatkid420

RentonBob said:


> I happy for the first time home buyer tax credit WOOHOO!!



amen to that, i bought a house myself about ten months ago. i am still waiting for my obama money. The feds owe me 10k. I hear it takes up to eight months before you see your check due to them having to verify all the information relating to the purchase of the property. 

what is funny to me is how many convicted felons are receiving the first time tax credits lol


----------



## RentonBob

fatkid420 said:


> amen to that, i bought a house myself about ten months ago. i am still waiting for my obama money. The feds owe me 10k. I hear it takes up to eight months before you see your check due to them having to verify all the information relating to the purchase of the property.
> 
> what is funny to me is how many convicted felons are receiving the first time tax credits lol


Congrats on your house!

It didn't take nearly that long for me. I filed an ammended tax return for 2009 about 8 weeks ago. I just had to include the forms that needed to be filled out and a HUD-1. Hope you see your check soon


----------



## fatkid420

RentonBob said:


> Congrats on your house!
> 
> It didn't take nearly that long for me. I filed an ammended tax return for 2009 about 8 weeks ago. I just had to include the forms that needed to be filled out and a HUD-1. Hope you see your check soon



I didnt amend my old returns because being self employed makes my taxes a pain in the ass. 

I just included it with my 09 taxes, i ran into a hick up tho, they sent me a letter requesting more information so that made it take longer. 

not to mention you have to send your taxes in by snail mail if you are doing the credit, they cant be e-filed. 

doesnt bother me that i have to wait tho, when the check comes randomly i will feel like i won the lotto so thats a plus lol.


----------



## RentonBob

fatkid420 said:


> I didnt amend my old returns because being self employed makes my taxes a pain in the ass.
> 
> I just included it with my 09 taxes, i ran into a hick up tho, they sent me a letter requesting more information so that made it take longer.
> 
> not to mention you have to send your taxes in by snail mail if you are doing the credit, they cant be e-filed.
> 
> doesnt bother me that i have to wait tho, when the check comes randomly *i will feel like i won the lotto so thats a plus lol.*


Heck yeah it did, thats why I was happy to put that check in the bank


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that our new computer just got delivered (at home....I think I may peel out of work a bit early today.....) Our old desk top was dying, but of course the real reason I wanted the new machine was to play entirely frivolous games


----------



## Bearsy

Another forum that I've been a member of for (going on, in November) 5 years, has declared July "Official Bearsy avatar Month"... everyone is taking their avatar and shooping my face onto their avvys. I know its cheesy but it really made my night to see all my friends do that. I'll post some later.


----------



## fatkid420

i am happy for the miracle of breath allowing me another day on earth.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> I happy for the first time home buyer tax credit WOOHOO!!



I work for a very large, national mortgage company, and this week has been crazy as hell. Homes needed to be closed by yesterday in order to receive this credit. It was madness how busy we were. Congrats though, im happy everything worked out for you.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I work for a very large, national mortgage company, and this week has been crazy as hell. Homes needed to be closed by yesterday in order to receive this credit. It was madness how busy we were. Congrats though, im happy everything worked out for you.


Thanks Hozay! Yeah, I got lucky getting in as early as I did and getting closed on 4/26. All the last minute agreements that had to be reached on 4/30 and then being closed by 6/30 had to be crazy for everyone. At least you should get a bit of a break now


----------



## JenFromOC

Every year, my facility puts on a big fireworks display and I'm taking Peyton tonight! I can't wait to see how she reacts LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*our company had its best month of all time....up until last month and the month before that...so ya...april, may + June 2010 best months in our history 

ScoRE 1/2 day tomorrow as thanks for hard work....*


----------



## Bearsy

Bearsy said:


> Another forum that I've been a member of for (going on, in November) 5 years, has declared July "Official Bearsy avatar Month"... everyone is taking their avatar and shooping my face onto their avvys. I know its cheesy but it really made my night to see all my friends do that. I'll post some later.










































Those are some of the better ones, haha.

This one is actually my face on my little sister's body, from the family portrait that inspired the idea.


----------



## Bearsy

Here's the original:




and here's the photoshop that inspired this whole thing:


----------



## Zowie

Those are so cool!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Here's the original:
> 
> and here's the photoshop that inspired this whole thing:



BWAHAHAHAHA! Oh the whole thing is so full of win Bearsy!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Here's the original:
> 
> and here's the photoshop that inspired this whole thing:



Oh wow very nice!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Gyrene

I'm happy I got to see Bearsy's ode to "tenso" photo. 

I'm also happy i've struck up great correspondence with someone from this forum :happy:


----------



## fatkid420

I am happy to be alive and to not be in any physical pain. 

I am happy to own my own house which doesnt share a wall with anyone else so I can play my music as loud as I want.

I am happy for having a job where i can make a difference in peoples lives.

I am happy that I feel happy.


----------



## RentonBob

Burgers, Brats, Beer, Fights and Fireworks  It's gonna be a great weekend


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> Those are some of the better ones, haha.
> 
> This one is actually my face on my little sister's body, from the family portrait that inspired the idea.



You win the internet.


----------



## Lovelyone

My sister took me out on a girls day out today as a treat for sticking to my diet. . We got hair cuts, did some shopping, came home and colored our hair, had some some small snacks...just a delightful day out that was well deserved and totally enjoyable.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I have got the web in my new house!


----------



## freakyfred

I got a kitkat chunky!


----------



## rellis10

Today i went down to Lincoln to see my twin brother for the first time since November. 

Pretty relaxed day, had sunday lunch with him, our parents, his girlfriend and her parents, went to see an exhibition of his university work (he studies architecture) and went back to their house for a chat and a cup of tea 

Barring a couple of awkward silences and the 4 hour round trip in the car that made me queezy, it was a good day.


----------



## Sasquatch!

What does your twin look like, Relly?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> What does your twin look like, Relly?



Not like me 

We're non-identical twins, he's actually quite athletic and sporty. I dont have any pictures of him unfortunatly.

I wonder how he'd react if he knew i had quite a fanbase who loved to see pictures of me online....that'd be quite a conversation


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy that tonight I get to blow things up and start (small) fires without seeming totally insane.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that I made fried chicken without exploding hot oil on anyone! :eat2:


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Not like me
> 
> We're non-identical twins, he's actually quite athletic and sporty. I dont have any pictures of him unfortunatly.
> 
> I wonder how he'd react if he knew i had quite a fanbase who loved to see pictures of me online....that'd be quite a conversation



Haha that would be some conversation I think for anyone haha.:happy:


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that I made fried chicken without exploding hot oil on anyone! :eat2:



Okay I'm in love now.


----------



## Paquito

I'm happy that I'm taking the day off work and going to the beach all day.


----------



## WillSpark

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that I made fried chicken without exploding hot oil on anyone! :eat2:



Now that I can fully understand and say 'Congrats' to!


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> I am so incredibly happy that it is summer and that I have a great farmers market right around from me. And for now (damn you bp) I can still get fresh fish.
> 
> Every ingredient I made dinner with tonight was grown or caught locally. I love, love, love, love cooking with local ingredients and knowing my purchase helps the local farmers and growers.
> 
> Tonight was lightly spiced, seared snapper with a quick tomato relish. I wish it was tomato season all year long. The tomatoes in my garden are still green, my plants are being strange this season. Man, I could talk about cooking and gardening all night long.



YAY eating locally is super cool. i was just "shopping" in my uncle's garden for fresh produce yesterday, i think you can taste a difference when veggies & fruits are fresh and haven't traveled much.

today i am happy because i got home from visiting family to find a package from dame darcy at my door. my boyfriend bought me a necklace & earring sets made by her from shells from portugal. AND it has a mermaid on it. i am damn lucky.
:smitten:


----------



## SailorCupcake

WillSpark said:


> Now that I can fully understand and say 'Congrats' to!



Why thank you! I'm always so scared to do it...and I'm STILL feeling incredibly accomplished haha


----------



## fatkid420

i am happy for meeting new people and a great weekend.


----------



## RentonBob

Just booked a trip for Maui next March. 9 Days of fun on the beach, luau's and relaxation :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

The sun finally came out.


Hallelujah!

:bow:


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> The sun finally came out.
> 
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> :bow:



I think Vancouver should prove everyone wrong and have a drought.


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think Vancouver should prove everyone wrong and have a drought.




We almost did last summer.

I think this summer we're being punished for the amazing Olympic weather we had.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Scored the game-winning touchdown in Ultimate Frisbee, did a celebration jig in the endzone.


----------



## HDANGEL15

veil said:


> YAY eating locally is super cool. i was just "shopping" in my uncle's garden for fresh produce yesterday, i think you can taste a difference when veggies & fruits are fresh and haven't traveled much.
> 
> today i am happy because i got home from visiting family to find a package from dame darcy at my door. my boyfriend bought me a necklace & earring sets made by her from shells from portugal. AND it has a mermaid on it. i am damn lucky.
> :smitten:



*I dig mermaids, and for the longest time wanted that to be the next addition to my body via INK...show us a piccie pls ms veil?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM HAPPY THAT I HAVE A 2 DAY WEEk....hell yeah!!!!!!!!!

Heading to the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL IN Masontown, WV for some badass
jam bands...camping with lots of friends and GOOD TIMES ahead  starting Wed PM*

http://allgoodfestival.com/


----------



## veil

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dig mermaids, and for the longest time wanted that to be the next addition to my body via INK...show us a piccie pls ms veil?*



the mermaid drawn on the shell is a wingless variation on this






ooh, found it! it was on etsy so i thought it had gone forever, but here's a shot of the set:


----------



## veil

i am happy because i just found an apartment that is huge, has laundry in the basement, a dining room, attic storage & would be less than i'm paying now in rent. i could actually really afford it as a half-employed grad student! but my heart is in my throat because it's perfect & i want to snap it up before anyone else does... come on luck! be a lady tonight... pleeeeease?


----------



## Tad

veil said:


> i am happy because i just found an apartment that is huge, has laundry in the basement, a dining room, attic storage & would be less than i'm paying now in rent. i could actually really afford it as a half-employed grad student! but my heart is in my throat because it's perfect & i want to snap it up before anyone else does... come on luck! be a lady tonight... pleeeeease?



Oh good luck on getting it! 

(also: Rush to give them a deposit check as fast as you can to hold it--I lost a great place once because I'd forgotten my check book, I thought we had an agreement that I'd come back with it that evening and they'd wait until then, but I got back and they'd given it to someone else)


----------



## itsjustme

Not happy about today at all. Been in work all day and had a late finish.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that I made it through a 3 hour conference without punching anyone in the face

.....AND....

Peyton started walking today! My life is over!


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I made it through a 3 hour conference without punching anyone in the face
> 
> .....AND....
> 
> Peyton started walking today! My life is over!



But, what did she think of the earthquake?


----------



## JenFromOC

RentonBob said:


> But, what did she think of the earthquake?



Well, the earthquake and her first steps happened simultaneously...literally. Also, she invited you to her party on the 18th LOL...look for your evite


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I made it through a 3 hour conference without punching anyone in the face
> 
> .....AND....
> 
> Peyton started walking today! My life is over!



I know your life is over and it's a matter of minutes before she smashes her head on a table corner but... EEE that's so cool! Way to go Peyton!


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I made it through a 3 hour conference without punching anyone in the face
> 
> .....AND....
> 
> Peyton started walking today! My life is over!



Aww yay Peyton she is growing up my nephew started walking too.


----------



## flinflam

JenFromOC said:


> Peyton started walking today! My life is over!



Congrats. As the father of a 20 month old all I can say is wait till they start running!


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Peyton started walking today! My life is over!



Holy crappola! That's awesome! Have fun keeping tabs now!


----------



## JenFromOC

Don't know why...just happy


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Don't know why...just happy



It's probably because i wrote you that haiku.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's probably because i wrote you that haiku.



I shared it with some co-workers....we've been fucking laughing all morning. Until I got in trouble for the shirt I was wearing....now, I'm at home looking for something "less casual...." LOL


----------



## flinflam

JenFromOC said:


> I shared it with some co-workers....we've been fucking laughing all morning. Until I got in trouble for the shirt I was wearing....now, I'm at home looking for something "less casual...." LOL




Jen you can't wear this type of shirt to work and expect to be taken seriously!


----------



## JenFromOC

flinflam said:


> Jen you can't wear this type of shirt to work and expect to be taken seriously!



It wasn't even that bad....geez...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RJI

JenFromOC said:


> It wasn't even that bad....geez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Not bad at all.... 
Your Boss is just unappreciative of the hardware.


----------



## flinflam

JenFromOC said:


> It wasn't even that bad....geez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Next time you have a "casual Friday" you can borrow my bikini shirt. It is the reason causal Fridays were eliminated at my job. That and the fact I wore nothing underneath, and every time I reached up you could see my "junior member"


----------



## veil

JenFromOC said:


> Well, the earthquake and her first steps happened simultaneously...literally. Also, she invited you to her party on the 18th LOL...look for your evite



yay walkies! that will definitely be a funny memory later, sounds like she's a tough cookie! ready to take strides even as the world shakes around her.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> It wasn't even that bad....geez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Random fact: I think girls who wear their keys clipped to their belt loops are the hottest thing imag . . . Oh look at that. I didn't even notice you had your keys clipped to your belt. 

You shared my haiku with your co-workers? I feel so special.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Random fact: I think girls who wear their keys clipped to their belt loops are the hottest thing imag . . . Oh look at that. I didn't even notice you had your keys clipped to your belt.
> 
> You shared my haiku with your co-workers? I feel so special.



Hi Hozay. How are you today?


----------



## veil

i am happy because i have been very good at not buying pre-made meals/take out lately, and because of this i saved up enough for a completely guilt free chinese food feast. yay budgeting!


----------



## Tad

I feel happy because the sauna-like weather is finally starting to break. Actually had half-decent sleep last night for the first time in a few days. Amazing how much better life looks when you are actually awake!


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> I feel happy because the sauna-like weather is finally starting to break. Actually had half-decent sleep last night for the first time in a few days. Amazing how much better life looks when you are actually awake!



I was just about to post the exact same thing.
I'm so glad I'm not melting today.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> I feel happy because the sauna-like weather is finally starting to break. Actually had half-decent sleep last night for the first time in a few days. Amazing how much better life looks when you are actually awake!



The heat broke here too, but with more massive thunderstorms. Exacly as I was leaving work, on my bike.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> The heat broke here too, but with more massive thunderstorms. Exacly as I was leaving work, on my bike.



We didn't get thunderstorm yesterday, but they seem to be rolling through regularly today....I biked, and I forgot my rain jacket, so I'm guessing it will be drowned rat mode by the time I'm home--not my favorite sort of riding. Although if I'm lucky to miss them, or are already so wet I don't care, I might stop along the way for a bit and listen to whoever is playing at the bluesfest (bike path is separated from the crowd by a temporary wire fence), which should perk my mood up.


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy to have gotten my new shredder fangs in!!!! (But kind of sad because fitting them induces St. Bernard type drool...IT COMES LIKE FLOODS I TELL YOU!!!)


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> I'm happy to have gotten my new shredder fangs in!!!! (But kind of sad because fitting them induces St. Bernard type drool...IT COMES LIKE FLOODS I TELL YOU!!!)



You should wipe that drool off and take a picture for us!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You should wipe that drool off and take a picture for us!



False. Keep the drool, take a picture. I want to see a sexy vampire St. Bernard.


----------



## IszyStone

For you, my fangs, even if the rest of me is very uncute because of post-work out reality, and general grossness when I am alone.





I took more angles, but I look insane in all of them and I'm not ready to show you that side of me.


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> For you, my fangs, even if the rest of me is very uncute because of post-work out reality, and general grossness when I am alone.
> 
> I took more angles, but I look insane in all of them and I'm not ready to show you that side of me.



As insane as you can look while wearing false teeth. 
But still very cool! And you're still incredibly cute.


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> For you, my fangs, even if the rest of me is very uncute because of post-work out reality, and general grossness when I am alone.
> I took more angles, but I look insane in all of them and I'm not ready to show you that side of me.



Nope you look awesome haha.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm happy that Raspberry flavoured Vodka mixed with ginger beer tastes disturbingly good. Though perhaps that's because I was already pretty drunk when I started. Whatever, I'm happy


----------



## Lovelyone

To all the nice forum participants who sent me private messages, and all the wonderful people who left me messages on the forums in regard to the passing of my mom. Makes me re-evaluate my thoughts and ideas about people these days. You're all terrific people with big tender hearts. From the bottom of my heart I thank you.


----------



## fatkid420

i am happy to feel wanted and appreciated by another human being.


----------



## WillSpark

I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.

Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> i am happy to feel wanted and appreciated by another human being.



That's a great thing to be happy about! Enjoy it....feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?



You're traveling the world without me? I'm crushed....Have fun Will!


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy about being the newest supporter of Peterborough United.

Hopefully this should explain a little better...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74838

COME ON 'THE POSH'!


----------



## CastingPearls

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?


Have a blast. Be careful. Don't forget to wear clean underwear (IDK something my mom always said) and bring us all back souveniers.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?



Oh man... I'm totally jealous, Will. Barcelona is a fantastic city, take advantage of it! 

Now I want to travel...


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?



Have fun on your Eurotour and takes lots of pics.....
of you in a skimpy European speedo...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?



Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## veil

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?



barthelona! one of my friends got her purse stolen by some jerk, and our mutual friend, a chubby, ripped, black amazon, chased the dude down on foot and got our friend's purse back.

i am happy today because i remembered that. she is one completely bad-ass, beautiful, brilliant lady, and though we've lost touch her memory always makes me smile.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm happy today because the peas are ready to be picked from my veg garden. I may just sit in there all day tomorrow eating them :eat2:


----------



## Kazak

flinflam said:


> Jen you can't wear this type of shirt to work and expect to be taken seriously!



i'd take her, seriously, if she wore that. the outfit on the shirt not the shirt.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that it wasn't too obscenely hot today.


----------



## Zowie

My university registration is complete. And I told a customer to "fuck off, you seperatist bastard" (in english) after he passed a very rude comment about my french being a second language. I think he at least understood the first part, because he left.


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that it wasn't too obscenely hot today.



I don't know I think you would look cute with a little extra glow hee hee hee. 


Lord I apologize for being so creepy.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> My university registration is complete. And I told a customer to "fuck off, you seperatist bastard" (in english) after he passed a very rude comment about my french being a second language. I think he at least understood the first part, because he left.



That is so awesome. 

Also: will you be working the last weekend in July? I'll be in the area and may drop by your place of business. Haha.


----------



## theronin23

I found out that Cee-Lo released a new mixtape as a precursor to his new upcoming solo album. I've had it on repeat for almost 2 hours now.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> That is so awesome.
> 
> Also: will you be working the last weekend in July? I'll be in the area and may drop by your place of business. Haha.



Hahaha, I can tell you to 'fuck off' as well if you do show up.  But I wouldn't mean it, of course.

What's bringing you here?


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I can tell you to 'fuck off' as well if you do show up.



And then Melian could go back to Toronto, and report "They are so rude in Quebec--I just walked into one store and the employee told me to 'fuck off.' I hadn't even done anything horrible yet!"


----------



## theronin23

Tad said:


> And then Melian could go back to Toronto, and report "They are so rude in Quebec--I just walked into one store and the employee told me to 'fuck off.' I hadn't even done anything horrible yet!"



Yet being the operative word in that sentence. We _are_ talking about Melian here.


----------



## Melian

I'd be surprised if she didn't tell me to fuck off, to be honest 

Also, my husband and I both have issues with exposing ourselves in public. So yeah, there's that.

As for the trip, we're just going to visit some friends and get trashed for the entire long weekend.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> My university registration is complete. And I told a customer to "fuck off, you seperatist bastard" (in english) after he passed a very rude comment about my french being a second language. I think he at least understood the first part, because he left.



I almost forgot--woohoo for registration being done! Does it feel more real now?

Also, what a jerk! The point being that while french is your second language, you were serving him in it. Surely that is all that can be asked, that people operate in french? :doh:


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy that I get to go to Maui tomorrow. WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## fatkid420

i am happy to be back in a relationship with someone who loves me as much as i love them :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> i am happy to be back in a relationship with someone who loves me as much as i love them :wubu:



Always a great feeling, fatkid. I'm happy for you


----------



## MasterShake

Kazak said:


> i'd take her, seriously, if she wore that. the outfit on the shirt not the shirt.


I'd totally hit that shirt.

I mean Jen, yes Jen - I mean, a woman in general. Womans. Womens. Women. Is it getting hot in here? The question is vague! You don't mention what type of candy, or if anybody's watching! 






Speaking of which - new Futurama on tonight!!! :smitten:


----------



## MasterShake

WillSpark said:


> I don't have much time before my computer powers down, but I'm in Paris, and was in London the last three days. Will be going to Barcelona in a couple days. I'm loving the sights and travel.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll probably be MIA for awhile, so don't you crazy kids go and have a hootinany or shindig without me, y'hear?


Sweet! Traveling for school or something?


----------



## RentonBob

IszyStone said:


> I'm happy that I get to go to Maui tomorrow. WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!



Maui Noka Oi!!! I have to wait until March


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm happy that I've been able to spend the day watching the golf.


----------



## taobear

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm happy that I've been able to spend the day watching the golf.



Maybe Robin can help ya.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9oKdUFCoVo&feature=related


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> Sweet! Traveling for school or something?



With peeps from school and organized through it, but not actually for anything beyond a recreational, and incidentally, amazing, trip.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> With peeps from school and organized through it, but not actually for anything beyond a recreational, and incidentally, amazing, trip.



That's really great, I'm still very jealous. What was the best part?


----------



## MasterShake

WillSpark said:


> With peeps from school and organized through it, but not actually for anything beyond a recreational, and incidentally, amazing, trip.


What all you hitting up? Central Europe is probably my favorite part of the world - I would gladly love to be able to live in Vienna, Prague, or Trieste!

Although London and Bavaria are pretty nice too. And I hear the Spanish countryside is beautiful and the ladies of Poland, ou la la!!! :smitten:

(man, I'd love to tour Spain while rocking out to The Clash's "Spanish Bombs"!)

Totally teh_jealous of you, man!


----------



## WillSpark

To answer, we stayed in London, Paris, and several smaller French towns, and are now in Barcelona.

People make jokes, but I really loved the time we spent in France. Swimming at the beach in France (it was a B named town), and in general all of the food experiences are fantastic.


----------



## Paquito

London and Paris are incredible, unfortunately my group didn't get to go to Spain. So I also have teh jealousy.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> To answer, we stayed in London, Paris, and several smaller French towns, and are now in Barcelona.
> 
> People make jokes, but I really loved the time we spent in France. Swimming at the beach in France (it was a B named town), and in general all of the food experiences are fantastic.



Biarritz? If so, that's a beautiful city.

And you're writing to us from Barcelona? You suck. Get off the internet and go party.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

The fact that I'm talking to a certain someone makes me very happy! :blush::wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Biarritz? If so, that's a beautiful city.
> 
> And you're writing to us from Barcelona? You suck. Get off the internet and go party.



1. That's it! Gorgeous city.

2. I couldn't do much. At the time it was like 1am.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> 1. That's it! Gorgeous city.
> 
> 2. I couldn't do much. At the time it was like 1am.



I camped right outside of there a few years ago. I loathe camping, but I really enjoyed that one time, because we'd spend the day in Biarritz and at the beach.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that I went and saw Inception... there's a chubby guy in it! So cute. Plus it was a totally fun mind fuck


----------



## spanky.pinata

I'm happy, no scratch that, ECSTATIC, that it's finally pay day and we're going to have some decent food in the house


----------



## escapist

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that I went and saw Inception... there's a chubby guy in it! So cute. Plus it was a totally fun mind fuck



Dammit it woman, GET OUT OF MY MIND!

ok no seriously, this is on my "To See" List. So don't say anything else


----------



## Tad

Im happy that, for the first time in over a dozen years, our line of credit is totally clear. Now we need to stay disciplined and have some continued good fortune for the next year or so, to build up a bit of a cushion to protect against needing it again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM HAPPY CAUSE a certain someone (i won't mention her awesome sauce name); made me a kick ass new AVATAR!!!!!! 
*


----------



## WillSpark

I'm actually mixed emotions about this but in relevance to this site, I'm happy that I'm baaaaack.


----------



## theronin23

I am happy because a couple weeks back I won a twitter contest, and the prize came through today! A personalized video from Andrew Zimmern (host of Bizarre Foods)

http://sharing.theflip.com/session/841f023f869f1a031eec6239a66e7027/video/16414552

HEY, Zimmern got my screen name right...why can't anyone else? LOL


----------



## MasterShake

I am happy to have discovered Jello Biafra's new band, The Guantanamo School of Medicine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_gWSCmRWLY


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And now MasterShake's post has made me happy!  That's awesome! I didn't know he had a new band!!!


----------



## MasterShake

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And now MasterShake's post has made me happy!  That's awesome! I didn't know he had a new band!!!


Yay, double-plus happy!!!


----------



## SailorCupcake

Now I'm happy because I just made pavlovas! :eat1:


----------



## freakyfred

1) I saw Toy Story 3 yesterday and it was fantastic

2) I'm reading through all the Scott Pilgrim books since the last one came out today

3) I have a bag of broken chocolate biscuits and they are delish

happy happy


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> Now I'm happy because I just made pavlovas! :eat1:



Mmmm, sounds delicious!


----------



## BigBaby

I am happy to be a part of Dims now that I am 18. I have watched my mom( chocolate desire) be a member for years.


----------



## Paquito

BigBaby said:


> I am happy to be a part of Dims now that I am 18. I have watched my mom( chocolate desire) be a member for years.



You get to join the jailbait club. :happy:

That brings us up to...5?


----------



## SailorCupcake

or 6. I'm 18. haha


----------



## Surlysomething

I applied for a super-cool job today.


:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

In taking inventory after my annual party I have discovered 8 assorted (unopened) bottles of very good wine brought by guests.......I'm a VERY happy camper!


----------



## WillSpark

BigBaby said:


> I am happy to be a part of Dims now that I am 18. I have watched my mom( chocolate desire) be a member for years.



You could have joined younger and just lied. 

'Lying isn't good kids.'


----------



## Paquito

SailorCupcake said:


> or 6. I'm 18. haha



I love our club.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> You could have joined younger and just lied.
> 
> 'Lying isn't good kids.'



His mom is a member. That would make for an interesting conversation if she found out he joined before 18.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Indeed to lie is one thing to get caught sucks haha.

Being 18 haha I don't feel any different other then getting out of high school and being like wtf do I do now haha.


----------



## Zowie

What what what. Cupcake is 18?! I thought you were at least 25. 

Shit. I'm not even jailbait anymore.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Wait why are we jail bait if we are 18 is it that we just turn 18 ? xD


----------



## Paquito

Well I consider jailbait to be under 20. And you have to be super fucking hot.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Well I consider jailbait to be under 20. And you have to be super fucking hot.



Considering there can be pretty huge age gaps here (Like, someone says their kid is the same age as us), we might not be jailbait, but we're young.

Either way, I've played my jailbait card more than enough at this point.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Considering there can be pretty huge age gaps here (Like, someone says their kid is the same age as us), we might not be jailbait, but we're young.
> 
> Either way, I've played my jailbait card more than enough at this point.



There is never, EVER too much jailbait. Don't you quit on me.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> There is never, EVER too much jailbait. Don't you quit on me.



But see, I don't feel innapropriate enough if I'm hitting on you, if I'm jailbait too. Pretend you're 16 or something.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> But see, I don't feel innapropriate enough if I'm hitting on you, if I'm jailbait too. Pretend you're 16 or something.



Can I be the Catholic schoolboy just starting out in high school and you're the nun-in-training with a crazy libido that's been repressed for too long?


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Can I be the Catholic schoolboy just starting out in high school and you're the nun-in-training with a crazy libido that's been repressed for too long?



Do I get to use the ruler for spankings? If so, I'm in.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Do I get to use the ruler for spankings? If so, I'm in.



Do I get to wear a uniform that's 2 sizes too small? Then we are set.


----------



## spanky.pinata

WillSpark said:


> You could have joined younger and just lied.
> 
> 'Lying isn't good kids.'



i've known bout this site since b4 puberty and i only just joined...lol it really never occured to me to join b4 18...i must be a good girl


----------



## NYC_FFA

I'm happy today for several reasons:

1. Being back on the forum for the first time in weeks

2. Lego Harry Potter

3. Take-out Chinese food

4. My new BHM husband! :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> Well I consider jailbait to be under 20. And you have to be super fucking hot.



aww dang I am not super hot


----------



## mantis_shrimp

Something that i just realized today. My neighbour is a really heavy guy, and his wife is a skinny little lady. The weird thing is the license plate of her car has FFA on it (as well as numbers). It's really weird! It's not a custom license plate, just standard issue. The husbands a nice guy, he's fixed my car up a few times. The wife scares me a fair bit though... She's very intense. 

I'd provide pictures as proof, but i don't really want to take pics of someones license plate...


----------



## taobear

spanky.pinata said:


> i've known bout this site since b4 puberty and i only just joined...lol it really never occured to me to join b4 18...i must be a good girl



Good at what is all I want t know. Hee Hee Hee


----------



## chicken legs

NYC_FFA said:


> I'm happy today for several reasons:
> 
> 1. Being back on the forum for the first time in weeks
> 
> 2. Lego Harry Potter
> 
> 3. Take-out Chinese food
> 
> 4. My new BHM husband! :wubu:



Yayyyy newlyweds....congratulations:happy:


----------



## WillSpark

spanky.pinata said:


> i've known bout this site since b4 puberty and i only just joined...lol it really never occured to me to join b4 18...i must be a good girl



Yeah. I was one who did that. I've actually been '18' here since I was 16 and just turned 18 last June.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Yeah. I was one who did that. I've actually been '18' here since I was 16 and just turned 18 last June.



I've been 18 since I was 15 haha. Guess I'm just a bad boy. :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

LovesBigMen said:


> aww dang I am not super hot



LIES AND DECEIT


----------



## JenFromOC

Just happy to feel kinda normal again....yeah, it's the small things these days.


----------



## Tad

NYC_FFA said:


> 4. My new BHM husband! :wubu:



All good reasons to be happy, but especially this one! Congrats on the whole knot-tying bit  Pleased as punch for you!


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> Just happy to feel kinda normal again....yeah, it's the small things these days.



Don't come back here, pretending nothing happened. You know you broke our hearts when you walked through that door.

But it's good to see you.  Sweet, sweet meth...


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> Don't come back here, pretending nothing happened. You know you broke our hearts when you walked through that door.
> 
> But it's good to see you.  Sweet, sweet meth...



I brought roses and chocolate to say, "I'm sorry."


----------



## StridentDionysus

I'm happy that the jeweler called and my grandpa's watch is going to be fixed for my birthday AND the repair is not going to be all that expensive.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> Just happy to feel kinda normal again....yeah, it's the small things these days.



Oh, so she comes traipsing back in as though she didn't rip my heart out with her teeth by leaving us.

We luv you Jen!


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I brought roses and chocolate to say, "I'm sorry."



You tried to go to Dims rehab, but it didn't work. IT NEVER WORKS

This is like Hotel California. Just with more orgies and a lot more fat people.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> This is like Hotel California. Just with .... a lot more fat people.



Ummm...have you seen the crowd at an Eagles concert anytime recently?


----------



## fatkid420

I am happy to be employed, pain free, disease free, oh and best of all; still having an affair with someones every so sexy but neglected (untill i got my hands on her) wife. :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

fatkid420 said:


> I am happy to be employed, pain free, disease free, oh and* best of all; still having an affair with someones every so sexy but neglected (untill i got my hands on her) wife.* :kiss2: :smitten:



Okay, someone should comment on this and it may as well be me. That's not right.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Okay, someone should comment on this and it may as well be me. That's not right.



Adultery: it's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## Bearsy

fatkid420 said:


> still having an affair with someones every so sexy but neglected (untill i got my hands on her) wife. :kiss2: :smitten:


Not cool, man.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> I am happy to be employed, pain free, disease free, oh and best of all; still having an affair with someones every so sexy but neglected (untill i got my hands on her) wife. :kiss2: :smitten:



Um, wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Zowie

Yeah... I want to try and be nice about it, but I just won't say anything at all in this case.

I'm happy because all is well. I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> Adultery: it's what all the cool kids are doing.



dont you know jesus died for your sins and mine? i dont have to feel guilty for what i am doing because he already paid with his life for us. All i have to do is go to church, confess my sins, say a couple of hail mary's (with conviction!) and then leave some money and bam, all is forgiven.... isnt christianity great? 

also, i really dont see how god can hold it against me for falling for such an incredible woman. After all, he was the one who created her to be sexy and given the power of seduction. 

if anyone is interested i will look into possible friends of her's who are unhappy, perhaps you too could enjoy the pleasures of sexual exploration! i will do this free of charge, no thanking me is required either. just trying to do my part!


----------



## Paquito

fatkid420 said:


> dont you know jesus died for your sins and mine? i dont have to feel guilty for what i am doing because he already paid with his life for us. All i have to do is go to church, confess my sins, say a couple of hail mary's (with conviction!) and then leave some money and bam, all is forgiven.... isnt christianity great?
> 
> also, i really dont see how god can hold it against me for falling for such an incredible woman. After all, he was the one who created her to be sexy and given the power of seduction.
> 
> if anyone is interested i will look into possible friends of her's who are unhappy, perhaps you too could enjoy the pleasures of sexual exploration! i will do this free of charge, no thanking me is required either. just trying to do my part!



Yea, Jesus totally died so that you can go fuck a married woman who's too much of a little girl to get divorced. If she's really unhappy, then she should just end it and then fuck anyone she wants as a single woman. I thought Christians believed marriage to be sacred. Your hypocritical bullshit is quite entertaining though, so thank you for that.


----------



## Zowie

I had a teacher in high school, he was the coolest of the cool (he actually paid me to do a cartoon of him!  ) he always said that confession was the Christian Carwash, same as Valentines Day. No matter what you do, you can go to confession, and it's "all good". And no matter what a shitty lover you are, do something amazing and thoughtful on Valentines Day, and you've got another few months secured, just like that. 

Not that I totally agree with him, I'm just trying to distract peoplé. LOOK OVER THERE QUICK! A FLYING DOUCHEBAG!


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Yea, Jesus totally died so that you can go fuck a married woman who's too much of a little girl to get divorced. If she's really unhappy, then she should just end it and then fuck anyone she wants as a single woman. I thought Christians believed marriage to be sacred. Your hypocritical bullshit is quite entertaining though, so thank you for that.



He is intentionally trolling. His first first reply was too strong. He didn't build up to his troll like he should have. Move along people, move along.

Pro tip: After he reads this post he is most likely going to respond with how he is not trolling and attempt to save the situation. It is a continuation of the original troll. Do not fall for it, do not acknowledge it.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> He is intentionally trolling. His first first reply was too strong. He didn't build up to his troll like he should have. Move along people, move along.
> 
> Pro tip: After he reads this post he is most likely going to respond with how he is not trolling and attempt to save the situation. It is a continuation of the original troll. Do not fall for it, do not acknowledge it.



But but but...I'm a fighter! 









Although this sesame chicken is making me REALLY happy right now. 
:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> Yea, Jesus totally died so that you can go fuck a married woman who's too much of a little girl to get divorced. If she's really unhappy, then she should just end it and then fuck anyone she wants as a single woman. I thought Christians believed marriage to be sacred. Your hypocritical bullshit is quite entertaining though, so thank you for that.



Um, well....speaking from experience....if you file for divorce, it takes 6 months in the State of California. If I started dating soon after separating, am I too much of a little girl to get divorced? I mean, technically, I'm still married. Sometimes marriages are over for a long time. No reason to grieve. My husband didn't speak to me for months and didn't sleep with me for a year. I was kinda over it by then. LOL


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Um, well....speaking from experience....if you file for divorce, it takes 6 months in the State of California. If I started dating soon after separating, am I too much of a little girl to get divorced? I mean, technically, I'm still married. Sometimes marriages are over for a long time. No reason to grieve. My husband didn't speak to me for months and *didn't sleep with me for a year*. I was kinda over it by then. LOL



So he was gay?


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Um, well....speaking from experience....if you file for divorce, it takes 6 months in the State of California. If I started dating soon after separating, am I too much of a little girl to get divorced? I mean, technically, I'm still married. Sometimes marriages are over for a long time. No reason to grieve. My husband didn't speak to me for months and didn't sleep with me for a year. I was kinda over it by then. LOL



No no no, that's totally different. If she's actively separating, then it's not an issue. But having an affair while married and not actively seeking divorce or serparation? I don't respect that.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> So he was gay?



Nope. Just a fucking asshole that neglected me, used me, embarrassed me, and made my financial situation a living fucking nightmare. Plus now, I get to be a single parent that doesn't get child support. So yeah, I'm gonna date people while I'm waiting to get divorced. I never, ever cheated on him but if you think that dating during the separation period is cheating....count me in. LOL


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> No no no, that's totally different. If she's actively separating, then it's not an issue. But having an affair while married and not actively seeking divorce or serparation? I don't respect that.



This was my response too. 

And just as well, it may not be a troll. It's possible he's just another one of 'those' typical christians.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> This was my response too.
> 
> And just as well, it may not be a troll. It's possible he's just another one of 'those' typical christians.



Maybe he's just a dick?????


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> This was my response too.
> 
> And just as well, it may not be a troll. It's possible he's just another one of 'those' typical christians.



Dear God, I hope he's a troll. Because that's the kind of stigmatization I have to fight every day to keep from getting lumped in with.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Maybe he's just a dick?????



Well that part isn't going to be disputed by me. Although it would be sadder if he's actually this way, instead of just being a dickish troll.


----------



## fatkid420

WillSpark said:


> This was my response too.
> 
> And just as well, it may not be a troll. It's possible he's just another one of 'those' typical christians.



do you have a moment so i can speak to you about our lord jesus christ? 

when he came into my life he changed it forever.

you only have to donate 10% of your annual income to our tribe, and for this we can offer you the gift of eternal salvation. 

oh, you also get to where magic underpants!!! :shocked:


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> No no no, that's totally different. If she's actively separating, then it's not an issue. But having an affair while married and not actively seeking divorce or separation? I don't respect that.



Back peddle much? you just said how horrible it is to commit adultery but for your Internet eye candy / ego stroker you change your stance; its good to know that you are willing to lie to save yourself. 

i have an idea, start being outgoing with all your "female friends which you dont sleep with" and bang all of them? i would imagine they think your gay because you dont try and sleep with them.... women are really turned off by sensitive and passive guys.


----------



## Paquito

fatkid420 said:


> Back peddle much? you just said how horrible it is to commit adultery but for your Internet eye candy / ego stroker you change your stance; its good to know that you are willing to lie to save yourself.
> 
> i have an idea, start being outgoing with all your "female friends which you dont sleep with" and bang all of them? i would imagine they think your gay because you dont try and sleep with them.... women are really turned off by sensitive and passive guys.



Hmm... there comes a time in ones life where, you have to consider taking the high road. Really consider "is this worth it?" "Am I going to waste my time with complete idiots?" So should I take the bait? I mean it has to get to the point where you just don't want to fight stunning ignorance. There has to be a cutoff.

However, this is not one of those times. But, since I know it has to be super annoying for other posters, I will put this in white text.
Look, I know it must be really hard for you to accept that the only way for you to get some ass is to cozy up to some random married woman, who's so desperate for attention that she has to fuck the first thing that shows interest in her. But I'll make something perfectly clear to you. There is a very high chance that once she finally gets the balls to divorce his ass, you two are history. You're just a means to get out a shitty relationship. 

Now I consider someone going through divorce proceedings/separation to be single. Obviously the marriage isn't going to work, and since both members are actively seeking separation, the divorce is just a formality. If the woman you're sexing it up with is getting divorced, then more power to her. However, she's a huge coward if she's just going to have an affair with you while still married and not actively seeking divorce. And congratulations, you're having an affair with someone. You're that guy. What an accomplishment.

And really, your overcompensating is so textbook insecurity bullshit that it makes me sad for you. Almost. 



What am I happy about? Tosh.0


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> Look, I know it must be really hard for you to accept that the only way for you to get some ass is to cozy up to some random married woman, who's so desperate for attention that she has to fuck the first thing that shows interest in her. But I'll make something perfectly clear to you. There is a very high chance that once she finally gets the balls to divorce his ass, you two are history. You're just a means to get out a shitty relationship.



so what? i get the experience and good times, once again life is to short to not take risks...


Paquito said:


> Now I consider someone going through divorce proceedings/separation to be single. Obviously the marriage isn't going to work, and since both members are actively seeking separation, the divorce is just a formality. If the woman you're sexing it up with is getting divorced, then more power to her. However, she's a huge coward if she's just going to have an affair with you while still married and not actively seeking divorce. And congratulations, you're having an affair with someone. You're that guy. What an accomplishment.



achievement unlocked? 100 real life ego boost?



Paquito said:


> And really, your overcompensating is so textbook insecurity bullshit that it makes me sad for you. Almost.



whats insecure about what i have posted? all i see is a smoke in mirrors post in an attempt to dodge my original evaluation of your lady problems.. 

let me guess you are outgoing and flirtatious in real life but you down play it on here for the lady's?


----------



## Paquito

fatkid420 said:


> whats insecure about what i have posted? all i see is a smoke in mirrors post in an attempt to dodge my origional evaluation of your lady problems..
> 
> let me guess you are outgoing and flirtatious in real life but you down play it on here for the lady's?



Nah, I send all the married women on this site photos of me lewd positions while I tell them that they don't need their husbands. Then I tell them that I'm all the man they'll ever need and no one else could ever satisfy them.

It's just such a shame that I'll never be on your level. I try so hard but I just cannot seem to get any of these married women to cheat on their husbands with me. I have such a sad life.






What makes me happy right now? Watching Superstar. I would quote the shit out of this movie in public right now, but I have to get all the lines memorized first. Oh but you wait, my friends. I will be screaming that I AINT NO SLUT in public soon enough.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> I am happy to be employed, pain free, disease free, oh and best of all; still having an affair with someones every so sexy but neglected (untill i got my hands on her) wife. :kiss2: :smitten:



Ok...I'll be the liaison....fatkid, is this smokin' hot chick a little girl too scared to get a divorce...Or a separated, neglected, smokin' hot chick that wants you to fuck her like crazy?


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> Nah, I send all the married women on this site photos of me lewd positions while I tell them that they don't need their husbands. Then I tell them that I'm all the man they'll ever need and no one else could ever satisfy them.
> 
> It's just such a shame that I'll never be on your level. I try so hard but I just cannot seem to get any of these married women to cheat on their husbands with me. I have such a sad life.



do you hate me less if i say that i didnt know she was married the first time we got our boogy on?





JenFromOC said:


> Ok...I'll be the liaison....fatkid, is this smokin' hot chick a little girl too scared to get a divorce...Or a separated, neglected, smokin' hot chick that wants you to fuck her like crazy?



i can neither confirm nor deny these aligations... 

i am just flattered that Jen would fall on the sword for someone she has never met (me), i demand a picture of Jen and her man as proof.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> do you hate me less if i say that i didnt know she was married the first time we got our boogy on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can neither confirm nor deny these aligations...
> 
> i am just flattered that Jen would fall on the sword for someone she has never met (me), i demand a picture of Jen and her man as proof.



I don't believe for one second that you didn't know she was married. Fatkid, I don't have to prove anything to you.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I don't believe for one second that you didn't know she was married. Fatkid, I don't have to prove anything to you.



[email protected] how you were the only person willing to give him a shot, and BAM. Blew right up in your face. I'd totally let you snuggle up to my incredible physique, but I don't want your boyfriend to destroy me.


----------



## Surlysomething

You all need to hug it out.

Geez.


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> [email protected] how you were the only person willing to give him a shot, and BAM. Blew right up in your face. I'd totally let you snuggle up to my incredible physique, but I don't want your boyfriend to destroy me.



15 gets your 20 in the state of california


----------



## fatkid420

Surlysomething said:


> You all need to hug it out.
> 
> Geez.



i have an idea, lets have a cuddle party, pj's optional....

i will post a date time and location soon....


----------



## MasterShake

Paquito said:


> Yea, Jesus totally died so that you can go fuck a married woman who's too much of a little girl to get divorced. If she's really unhappy, then she should just end it and then fuck anyone she wants as a single woman. I thought Christians believed marriage to be sacred. Your hypocritical bullshit is quite entertaining though, so thank you for that.



"Hey, there are parts of the bible I like, and parts of the bible I don't like!"


----------



## chicken legs

Idealistic minors...got to love 'em.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

JenFromOC said:


> Ok...I'll be the liaison....fatkid, is this smokin' hot chick a little girl too scared to get a divorce...Or a separated, neglected, smokin' hot chick that wants you to fuck her like crazy?



either way. i hate when that happens..lol


----------



## Bearsy

So I have a Tumblr and I'm doing a "30 Days of Tumblr" challenge which is basically where you are given 30 topics to write on to help you get started on the whole process... earlier today I wrote "Part 08: A photograph of someone you fancy at the moment."

This is what I wrote:


> Im not exactly the kind of guy who tells people he likes them or states it in any kind of public forum.
> 
> But this woman is who Im destined to be with and she knows it.
> 
> She wont admit it though, cause shes too busy off being cool and hip in Japan.
> 
> What a cop out.



And with it I posted her picture.





--- 

She just "Liked" my post and then posted this on hers...



> Topic: You know who you are.
> 
> I wish I had known you more in Buffalo.
> 
> You shouldve just gotten morning classes and kicked it on the stairs with Liz and I.
> 
> It wouldve been amazing knowing you. You and I would talk for hours about music and the like.
> 
> And I remember how happy I was when I heard that you loved Why?
> 
> And to this day, youre the only person I know who likes and appreciates them.
> 
> And I read your confession.
> 
> Is it a confession?
> 
> I just wish I knew you more.
> 
> But one day I will be back.




My post was a sort-of joke/ironic sort-of serious. I don't think we're "destined" to be together, but I really liked her when I met her in Buffalo but she was with someone and I was still safely tucked away in my shell. But then she broke up with her boyfriend and about a month later she moved to Okinawa to live with her father. We never really got a chance to hang out outside of breaks between classes, but we began corresponding with each other online and finding out more and more about each other that we had in common. And because she's 10,000 miles away I felt safe flirting with her, so I did and she flirted back, there was this one line she said about how she "always knew the love of my life would like Why?, it's our destiny"(Why? is an underground band that we both love). 
But anyways, that's where the "destiny" line came from, but still... I'm happy! She comes back from Japan in about 14 months and it's gonna be great.

I'm still gonna live my life as it comes, I'm not gonna pass up any opportunities that may come my way, but it's awesome to know she likes me back.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> So I have a Tumblr and I'm doing a "30 Days of Tumblr" challenge which is basically where you are given 30 topics to write on to help you get started on the whole process... earlier today I wrote "Part 08: A photograph of someone you fancy at the moment."
> 
> This is what I wrote:
> 
> 
> And with it I posted her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> She just "Liked" my post and then posted this on hers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was a sort-of joke/ironic sort-of serious. I don't think we're "destined" to be together, but I really liked her when I met her in Buffalo but she was with someone and I was still safely tucked away in my shell. But then she broke up with her boyfriend and about a month later she moved to Okinawa to live with her father. We never really got a chance to hang out outside of breaks between classes, but we began corresponding with each other online and finding out more and more about each other that we had in common. And because she's 10,000 miles away I felt safe flirting with her, so I did and she flirted back, there was this one line she said about how she "always knew the love of my life would like Why?, it's our destiny"(Why? is an underground band that we both love).
> But anyways, that's where the "destiny" line came from, but still... I'm happy! She comes back from Japan in about 14 months and it's gonna be great.
> 
> I'm still gonna live my life as it comes, I'm not gonna pass up any opportunities that may come my way, but it's awesome to know she likes me back.



Dude thats awesome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> So I have a Tumblr and I'm doing a "30 Days of Tumblr" challenge which is basically where you are given 30 topics to write on to help you get started on the whole process... earlier today I wrote "Part 08: A photograph of someone you fancy at the moment."
> 
> ...snip...



Dude. this just made me *smile*. Can you imagine how big that smile would have been in that "feelin' good" had you read her reply beforehand? Awesome.


----------



## Bearsy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dude. this just made me *smile*. Can you imagine how big that smile would have been in that "feelin' good" had you read her reply beforehand? Awesome.


Haha yeah seriously. I'm in a great mood today.



LovesBigMen said:


> Dude thats awesome!





---
and to top it off she just posted this:


> Someone who used to be close to you is seeking a way to return. That is something you should avoid at all costs as letting that person back into your life would be a very big mistake.
> 
> Weekly Horoscope for Aries from Japan Update
> 
> [And if this is true, and its about who I think it is, I already know Im not going to follow it. Because I never have been a fan of doing what is good for me.]



September 2011 can't come fast enough


----------



## rellis10

I have FOUR DAYS off work!!!!

Woot for holidays!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Haha yeah seriously. I'm in a great mood today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> and to top it off she just posted this:
> 
> 
> September 2011 can't come fast enough



I am an aries too haha don't listen to it xD


----------



## IszyStone

I'm happy that I finally get to have new contacts (and not pay a lot for them)! Also I'm happy that they will make my eyes awesome new colors, like grey, and hazel, and amethyst! I'm getting bored with the reddish brown that I'm built with.

Is it bad that the most exciting thing in my life right now is colored contacts?


----------



## CastingPearls

IszyStone said:


> I'm happy that I finally get to have new contacts (and not pay a lot for them)! Also I'm happy that they will make my eyes awesome new colors, like grey, and hazel, and amethyst! I'm getting bored with the reddish brown that I'm built with.
> 
> Is it bad that the most exciting thing in my life right now is colored contacts?


Not in the least. They can be fun. I've had emerald green, blue and gray....all very pretty.


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> I'm happy that I finally get to have new contacts (and not pay a lot for them)! Also I'm happy that they will make my eyes awesome new colors, like grey, and hazel, and amethyst! I'm getting bored with the reddish brown that I'm built with.
> 
> Is it bad that the most exciting thing in my life right now is colored contacts?



No there freaking awesome and I never know people are wearing cool contacts I just think there eyes are like that haha


----------



## WillSpark

Went skinny dipping with three friends (a girl friend, my best friend, and her boyfriend). It was nice.

Also, I didn't think about boning any of them, just in case the idea gets misconstrued by some idiot.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Also, I didn't think about boning any of them, just in case the idea gets misconstrued by some idiot.



Can't lie to yourself, maaaan


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> I'm happy that I finally get to have new contacts (and not pay a lot for them)! Also I'm happy that they will make my eyes awesome new colors, like grey, and hazel, and amethyst! I'm getting bored with the reddish brown that I'm built with.
> 
> Is it bad that the most exciting thing in my life right now is colored contacts?



Sooo cool. I tried a pair of blue ones on once, and it's good thing I didn't get them, because I'd be completely addicted.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> Went skinny dipping with three friends (a girl friend, my best friend, and her boyfriend). It was nice.
> 
> Also, I didn't think about boning any of them, just in case the idea gets misconstrued by some idiot.



no worries will, i did more than enough bone-thinking for you


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Went skinny dipping with three friends (a girl friend, my best friend, and her boyfriend). It was nice.
> 
> Also, I didn't think about boning any of them, just in case the idea gets misconstrued by some idiot.



LIAR ......


----------



## MasterShake

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912

A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:

http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all


----------



## Bearsy

MasterShake said:


> http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912
> 
> A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all



Hahaha awesome!


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912
> 
> A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all



So much win in one picture. My favorites have to be 'KILL ALL HUMANS', 'All Glory To The Hypnotoad', and 'Support Fiction: Read The Bible'.


----------



## CastingPearls

MasterShake said:


> http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912
> 
> A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all


This is beautiful. I actually shed a tear. This is the kind of activism I could get involved in.


----------



## Paquito

MasterShake said:


> http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912
> 
> A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all



I saw that on VFTW. It definitely made my day, and I want that Bender costume.


----------



## Paquito

Rewriting Tik Tok with one of my best friends. It's silly and just a way to make fun of Justin Bieber, but being goofy with her puts me in an awesome mood.


----------



## Zowie

MasterShake said:


> http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=172&f=2488&t=6144912
> 
> A bit of background for anyone not aware of Westboro or their Comic-con picketing:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5594177/dont-we-all



What what what. I should have been there. Glory to HypnoToad!


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Rewriting Tik Tok with one of my best friends. It's silly and just a way to make fun of Justin Bieber, but being goofy with her puts me in an awesome mood.



And thinking about boning her, no doubt.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> And thinking about boning her, no doubt.



Obviously.

Wake up in the morning feeling like Justin Bieber. *I rub her back a little*

Got my repellent for the tweens and cougars that got the Fever. *sung softly in her ear*

Before I leave, grab my Dora bag to put on my back. *I throw her on ground* 

'Cause when I go on tour can't forget my Snack Pack. *We bone for 3 days straight*




And that's how I like to spend time with friends.


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> Rewriting Tik Tok with one of my best friends. It's silly and just a way to make fun of Justin Bieber, but being goofy with her puts me in an awesome mood.



does putting you in an awsome mood mean you were unable fold your wee wee in half due to the tent in your pantz?


----------



## WillSpark

I'm in Californy right now. Gonna be in our own little piece of Discovery Bay all week.

Went inner tubing, and it was AWESOME. Also I'm participating in this Life In A Day thing on Youtube.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> I'm in Californy right now. Gonna be in our own little piece of Discovery Bay all week.
> 
> Went inner tubing, and it was AWESOME. Also I'm participating in this Life In A Day thing on Youtube.



And just where are you in Californy today, my sweet, sweet jailbait? hehe


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> And just where are you in Californy today, my sweet, sweet jailbait? hehe



Discovery Bay. And maybe San Jose later this week.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm happy my dirty mind and continually warped sense of humor gave someone a completely unexpected, glorious laugh.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*put in 4-10s so I could hit the road on 2 wheels tonite ....
heading to Michigan and camping with several 100 crazy bikers like me *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *put in 4-10s so I could hit the road on 2 wheels tonite ....
> heading to Michigan and camping with several 100 crazy bikers like me *



Woo! Sounds like it's going to be a blast! Have fun!


----------



## slowpoke219

Happy Slowpoke is happy.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that my computer is fixed and awaiting my return!


----------



## BigChaz

I'm happy to be back in town after being stuck out on a farm in MS for a week and a couple days with barely any cellphone service.

I AM BACK IN CIVILIZATION AND IT IS NICE. Also I missed posting here.

Sup fools.


----------



## Paquito

I'm happy that I might be going on a trip with my best friend for Christmas. Possibly to Puerto Rico.


----------



## StridentDionysus

Rammstein is coming to Mexico  .

With that I'll complete my "Bands I must see live before I die" list. I've seen a Beatle (Paul), Judas Priest, AC/DC, Iron Maiden (twice ), Metallica, Ozzy, Black Sabbath (with Dio \m/) and Michael Jackson .

After December 6th I can die a happy man. :happy: :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

StridentDionysus said:


> Rammstein is coming to Mexico  .
> 
> With that I'll complete my "Bands I must see live before I die" list. I've seen a Beatle (Paul), Judas Priest, AC/DC, Iron Maiden (twice ), Metallica, Ozzy, Black Sabbath (with Dio \m/) and Michael Jackson .
> 
> After December 6th I can die a happy man. :happy: :eat2:



que rollo, That sounds more like a list of people you have to see before THEY die. jajaja, puro pedo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that my computer is fixed and awaiting my return!



I am also excited for this


----------



## SailorCupcake

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am also excited for this



tuesday or wednesday, it'll be worth the wait


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am also excited for this





SailorCupcake said:


> tuesday or wednesday, it'll be worth the wait



Uh oh. I think we have two people on the forum about to show each other their naughty bits. Hozay gonna see some tittays and Cupcake gonna see a (small) weiner!

Dont get e-pregnant, kids.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Uh oh. I think we have two people on the forum about to show each other their naughty bits. Hozay gonna see some tittays and Cupcake gonna see a (small) weiner!
> 
> Dont get e-pregnant, kids.



jealous . ? . ? . ?


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> jealous . ? . ? . ?



I am barely containing my rage right now, dawg. I just air punched at you.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Uh oh. I think we have two people on the forum about to show each other their naughty bits. Hozay gonna see some tittays and Cupcake gonna see a (small) weiner!
> 
> Dont get e-pregnant, kids.



Just make sure to e-masturbate with an e-condom on first so you can maintain your e-rrection.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Just make sure to e-masturbate with an e-condom on first so you can maintain your e-rrection



I am practicing as I type this.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I am practicing as I type this.



I am fantasizing about you practicing while you type this.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> I am fantasizing about you practicing while you type this.



I'm picturing Esther fantasizing about you practicing as you type that as I type this.


----------



## BigChaz

I am fantasizing about everyone in this thread fantasizing about me practicing what you are all fantasizing about me doing. Especially you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I am fantasizing about everyone in this thread fantasizing about me practicing what you are all fantasizing about me doing. Especially you.



who me?!?!?!


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> who me?!?!?!



No, ME!.........


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WillSpark said:


> No, ME!.........



Not YOU, what about HIM?!


----------



## Paquito

You guys, I KNOW WHO IT IS.

Marshmallow Motherfuckin' Dragon.


----------



## RentonBob

BigChaz said:


> I am fantasizing about everyone in this thread fantasizing about me practicing what you are all fantasizing about me doing. Especially you.



What do you have to say Austin? 

View attachment austin-powers_l.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> You guys, I KNOW WHO IT IS.
> 
> Marshmallow Motherfuckin' Dragon.



AGGGHHHHWHY!?


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> AGGGHHHHWHY!?



Oh that's right, I WENT THERE.

You're just lucky that I didn't post his picture with it. I'm sure the mental image was painful enough. :happy:


----------



## SailorCupcake

I was just gonna show Hozay my collection of cookbooks....hehehehe

...this thread made me laugh so much. xD


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SailorCupcake said:


> I was just gonna show Hozay my collection of cookbooks....hehehehe
> 
> ...this thread made me laugh so much. xD



yeah guys . . . she was just going to show me her, uh, cupcakes.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> You guys, I KNOW WHO IT IS.
> 
> Marshmallow Motherfuckin' Dragon.



I just choked on my rice krispies. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> You guys, I KNOW WHO IT IS.
> 
> Marshmallow Motherfuckin' Dragon.



No you di- -fuck it- -yes you did! *smh* 

Paq you owe me a whole-milk caramel macchiato with an extra shot.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just choked on my rice krispies. THANKS A LOT.





OneWickedAngel said:


> No you di- -fuck it- -yes you did! *smh*
> 
> Paq you owe me a whole-milk caramel macchiato with an extra shot.



Oh yes I did. *Z-snap*

That's a great way to wake up in the morning, isn't it ladies? I mean you can now spend your whole day just thinking about it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> Oh yes I did. *Z-snap*
> 
> That's a great way to wake up in the morning, isn't it ladies? I mean *you can now spend your whole day just thinking about it.*


I think I just threw up in my mouth - a lot.


----------



## blubberismanly

I'm happy I finally joined Dimensions and can talk about my passion for heavy men.


----------



## WillSpark

blubberismanly said:


> I'm happy I finally joined Dimensions and can talk about my passion for heavy men.



And so are we.


----------



## Bearsy

She just asked me if I wanted to make it official
 

View attachment 1277083145870.jpg


----------



## taobear

WillSpark said:


> And so are we.



Yes when you gals get all exited it makes me tingle. he he hee hee So bring all your friends. Who knows what kind of trouble we could stir up.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official



Waitwaitwait, what?


----------



## spiritangel

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official



awww thats sooo awesome bearsy congrats


----------



## Sasquatch!

It's official. They're going to Disneyland.


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Waitwaitwait, what?



Sorry Bio, I'm off the market :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official



Congrats you deserve a nice lady


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> Sorry Bio, I'm off the market :happy:



EEEHH Congradulations! Who? Where? What happened? Admit it, you want to talk about it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official





Bearsy said:


> Sorry Bio, I'm off the market :happy:


I was about to ask "What was your answer?", but there we go! 
Awesome - so happy for you! :happy::happy: 
Would she happen to be the BFF you mentioned in the other thread? 



theronin23 said:


> "Fuck Yeah!"


Perfectly stated!


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> EEEHH Congradulations! Who? Where? What happened? Admit it, you want to talk about it.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Would she happen to be the BFF you mentioned in the other thread?



Yup! It kinda just crept up on us... We met in January at a mutual friend's birthday celebration at a drag club, didn't speak much at first, but rather quickly our group of friends sort of merged and we haven't gone a day without communicating with each other since like May(probably April, really) and usually we're texting each other all day and then last night she was at her brother's wedding's after party and texted me at like 1:30am and said 

"So I know it's 1 am & not the most ideal time or way to do this, but I can't keep acting like I don't want this & shit & I'm sorry that it's probs not the way you though but do you want to like... make this official? Sorry to spring it on you Darien but we're basically a couple that doesn't say so. And if you're ready to say so, I am."

I told her that I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to press the issue cause she had previously stated that she wasn't trying to be in a relationship for a while and she said "When I said that I wasn't planning on feeling like I do for you"

I don't really know what happens next, but I'm happy about it haha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Yup! It kinda just crept up on us...
> ...snip...
> I don't really know what happens next, but I'm happy about it haha


 
An we're happy for you (and maybe just a little envious of her). :happy::bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

Bearsy said:


> Yup! It kinda just crept up on us... We met in January at a mutual friend's birthday celebration at a drag club, didn't speak much at first, but rather quickly our group of friends sort of merged and we haven't gone a day without communicating with each other since like May(probably April, really) and usually we're texting each other all day and then last night she was at her brother's wedding's after party and texted me at like 1:30am and said
> 
> "So I know it's 1 am & not the most ideal time or way to do this, but I can't keep acting like I don't want this & shit & I'm sorry that it's probs not the way you though but do you want to like... make this official? Sorry to spring it on you Darien but we're basically a couple that doesn't say so. And if you're ready to say so, I am."
> 
> I told her that I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to press the issue cause she had previously stated that she wasn't trying to be in a relationship for a while and she said "When I said that I wasn't planning on feeling like I do for you"
> 
> I don't really know what happens next, but I'm happy about it haha.



Wow, that's the sweetest thing I have read in a while.*jealous* Congratulations! About what happens next...just put on your seat belt and enjoy the ride. Some of the most wonderful relationships start out like yours has. They just creep up on you unexpectedly...and you have no idea what to do next. Just enjoy it.


----------



## MasterShake

Bearsy said:


> She just asked me if I wanted to make it official


Congrats, my good man!!


----------



## MasterShake

Bought an iPhone 4.

After going back and forth between it and the HTC Evo, decided to go with the iPhone, "death grip" and all.

So far, loving it! Although I'm partially just giddy getting rid of my BlackBerry Pearl.


----------



## Zowie

I'm happy for the ability to nap. Althought I just wasted my entire stupid afternoon, which kind of sucks.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that my sister decided to clean the stuff out of my mom's room and didn't press me to help her with it. Its too hard for me to do right now.


----------



## spiritangel

the kids are at school amber and ray are out there is finally peace and quiet ahhhhhhhhhhh bliss


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> Bought an iPhone 4.
> 
> After going back and forth between it and the HTC Evo, decided to go with the iPhone, "death grip" and all.
> 
> So far, loving it! Although I'm partially just giddy getting rid of my BlackBerry Pearl.



I got one too. I don't ever hold my phone that way so the "death grip" isn't even an inconvenience, and aside from the obvious missing Flash, it is nothing short of a huge, huge, huge improvement. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## WillSpark

On month from today I start classes in New Jersey! Ah, college!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

WillSpark said:


> On month from today I start classes in New Jersey! Ah, college!



what college in jersey?


----------



## WillSpark

Lil BigginZ said:


> what college in jersey?



Montclair State University.

Everyone knows Rutgers. This one's the next largest. I can't wait. It's close to NYC and it's a mid-small school that has everything I was looking for, plus a good scholarship.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

WillSpark said:


> Montclair State University.
> 
> Everyone knows Rutgers. This one's the next largest. I can't wait. It's close to NYC and it's a mid-small school that has everything I was looking for, plus a good scholarship.



Hmm, I didnt know Rutgers was in NJ,(I thought NY), learn something new everyday. When I think of NJ schools I think of Princeton.

Congrats on school though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

WillSpark said:


> Montclair State University.
> 
> Everyone knows Rutgers. This one's the next largest. I can't wait. It's close to NYC and it's a mid-small school that has everything I was looking for, plus a good scholarship.



aahhh i grew up next to rowan in south jersey. lol you're way up there.


----------



## WillSpark

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Hmm, I didnt know Rutgers was in NJ,(I thought NY), learn something new everyday. When I think of NJ schools I think of Princeton.
> 
> Congrats on school though.


Thanks. And Yeah, Rutger's is the largest public Jersey college, and this one's the next one.



Lil BigginZ said:


> aahhh i grew up next to rowan in south jersey. lol you're way up there.



Yep. And I'm in Missouri right now, so it'll be a total change of pace.

I really want to get a fat sandwich at RU Hungry at the grease trucks at Rutgers sometime. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

WillSpark said:


> Thanks. And Yeah, Rutger's is the largest public Jersey college, and this one's the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And I'm in Missouri right now, so it'll be a total change of pace.
> 
> I really want to get a fat sandwich at RU Hungry at the grease trucks at Rutgers sometime. It's on my bucket list.



You're going to have a blast on the east coast. I miss it! Boston rules! Anywhere in CT is awesome if you like the country, NY is so much fun! And taking the trains is a great way to see it all. Take some time and travel if you can.

I was def. born on the wrong coast but I still visit friends there when I can and my sister is working on her Ph,D. at Princeton so I got to visit her in Feb.


----------



## MasterShake

WillSpark said:


> I got one too. I don't ever hold my phone that way so the "death grip" isn't even an inconvenience, and aside from the obvious missing Flash, it is nothing short of a huge, huge, huge improvement. I couldn't be happier with it.


/Agreed.

The death grip just hasn't been an issue with me either so far. Great phone so far!

BTW, congratz on your schooling!


----------



## Gyrene

I'm happy I was able to get a desent internet connection here in the backwoods.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that today is the day that I'm reunited with my computer!!! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy sailorcupcake is back online! *scraps "Missing" posters he was about to hang up, complete with 5-yr-old style doodle of a cupcake with glasses*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Bearsy said:


> Yup! It kinda just crept up on us... We met in January at a mutual friend's birthday celebration at a drag club, didn't speak much at first, but rather quickly our group of friends sort of merged and we haven't gone a day without communicating with each other since like May(probably April, really) and usually we're texting each other all day and then last night she was at her brother's wedding's after party and texted me at like 1:30am and said
> 
> "So I know it's 1 am & not the most ideal time or way to do this, but I can't keep acting like I don't want this & shit & I'm sorry that it's probs not the way you though but do you want to like... make this official? Sorry to spring it on you Darien but we're basically a couple that doesn't say so. And if you're ready to say so, I am."
> 
> I told her that I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to press the issue cause she had previously stated that she wasn't trying to be in a relationship for a while and she said "When I said that I wasn't planning on feeling like I do for you"
> 
> I don't really know what happens next, but I'm happy about it haha.




Awwww, what a sweet story! I'm so happy for you. :happy:



WillSpark said:


> Montclair State University.
> 
> Everyone knows Rutgers. This one's the next largest. I can't wait. It's close to NYC and it's a mid-small school that has everything I was looking for, plus a good scholarship.



Welcome to NJ! 
My daughter wants to go to Rutgers when she graduates from high school next year. Do you know what you want to study?


----------



## Melian

Ok, so I'm not that happy *today*, now that I'm back at work and all, but for the last 5 days I was ridiculously happy due to an awesome vacation in Montreal!!!

I find that a lot of Toronto people are arrogant, pretentious pieces of shit, but you just don't see that attitude in Montreal. Everyone just wants to party  At one point, a big gay/lesbian rave shut down a street in the Latin Quarter for about 12 hours...amazing techno was blasting, drinks were flowing, leather daddies were everywhere, lol. LOVED IT!

Also, my husband and I accidentally found a spot on Mont Royal where this family of completely domesticated raccoons (no, not rabid...) hangs out and you can feed them! There are pics of me literally covered in raccoons, hahaha. Plus there were crepes, bird-watching and great small stores to visit every day, and then amazing parties every night. Fuck, I love that city. :bow:


----------



## Tad

I'm not all that much of a party person, but still agree about the awesomeness of Montreal. I'm glad you had a great time......and (the real reason for this post) please share racoon photos!

ETA: I'm happy that we are going to go visit some good friends in Boston for a few days, really soon! We've visited them every summer for years except for last year, so this vist feels very over-due. (and their daughter and our son get along quite well, so unlike most trips he gets to have someone to hang out with too)


----------



## HappyFatChick

That I am alive and well and healthy and happy and blessed.:wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Montreal was voted one of the top ten 'happiest cities' by LonelyPlanet...with good reason.


----------



## freakyfred

My wee sister made HUGE chocolate cookies.

Me happy.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy sailorcupcake is back online! *scraps "Missing" posters he was about to hang up, complete with 5-yr-old style doodle of a cupcake with glasses*



I'm happy that you're happy that I'm back online!

And that wanted poster.....I want one. For real. xD


----------



## Zowie




----------



## SailorCupcake

bionic_eggplant said:


>




.....that is amazing and I have printed it out and put it on my wall.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

the wifey brought home pizza hut

made me pretty happy:eat1:


----------



## Zowie

SailorCupcake said:


> .....that is amazing and I have printed it out and put it on my wall.



HAHAHA now I wish I had spent more time on it.  Yay, I'm on a wall!


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that you're happy that I'm back online!
> 
> And that wanted poster.....I want one. For real. xD



Took me a minute, but here you go.


----------



## Zowie

They should call me Mario, because I've just been 1-UPPED!  Haha, I like the reward. I should go missing sometime as well. 

This made me think of Missing Missy


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> They should call me Mario, because I've just been 1-UPPED!  Haha, I like the reward. I should go missing sometime as well.
> 
> This made me think of Missing Missy



You are never one-upped my dear, as soon as I posted, I was like awwww...Eggs beat me to it, with something hand drawn!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Also, my husband and I accidentally found a spot on Mont Royal where this family of completely domesticated raccoons (no, not rabid...) hangs out and you can feed them! There are pics of me literally covered in raccoons, hahaha. Plus there were crepes, bird-watching and great small stores to visit every day, and then amazing parties every night. Fuck, I love that city. :bow:



*okay i wanna see a raccoon covered MELIAN!!!! *


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> and (the real reason for this post) please share racoon photos!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *okay i wanna see a raccoon covered MELIAN!!!! *



Ok, that particular pic is on someone else's camera (as I was covered in raccoons and was not the photographer, haha), but here is one pic that I took of a small fraction of the raccoons.


----------



## inkedinto

I am happy about waking up to sounds of crickets and cicadas rather then traffic and streetcars.. however I do miss the traffic and streetcars.


----------



## WillSpark

Exceedingly happy that Prop 8 was overturned. It doesn't affect me in terms of sexuality, but the fact that it's been deemed unconstitutional to vote for whether or not one has civil rights is a huge victory that shouldn't have even been an issue the first time around.


----------



## spiritangel

happy I am getting not one but two new holy clothing dresses for the price the dress I fell in lust with but that wouldnt fit my hips so that should make up for it just wish the teal coloured one was on super special or Id seen the orange one before the purple but exceedingly happy for my mini shopping spree


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Melian said:


> Ok, that particular pic is on someone else's camera (as I was covered in raccoons and was not the photographer, haha), but here is one pic that I took of a small fraction of the raccoons.



A friend is rehab'ing a babby raccoon so I've recently checked off a bucket list item of playing with a wee one. They purr like kitties. It's kinda cool


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i am kinda happy i saw raccoons so randomly in a fenced closure...but i want to see them all over MELIAN more!!!! *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Exceedingly happy that Prop 8 was overturned. It doesn't affect me in terms of sexuality, but the fact that it's been deemed unconstitutional to vote for whether or not one has civil rights is a huge victory that shouldn't have even been an issue the first time around.



And rep!



HDANGEL15 said:


> i am kinda happy i saw raccoons so randomly in a fenced closure...but i want to see them all over MELIAN more!!!!



Just adding my name to the list of wanting to see Raccoon covered Melian!


----------



## Melian

BBW4Chattery said:


> A friend is rehab'ing a babby raccoon so I've recently checked off a bucket list item of playing with a wee one. They purr like kitties. It's kinda cool



Raccoons are soooo cute. Hehe. And actually, these ones were not fenced in - the fence was to prevent people from falling off a cliff (I'm at the top of a mountain, here), and the raccoons were coming out of the trees at the edge. They came under the fence, onto the observation area, but that pic was the best "group shot" I took.

If dude ever sends me the particular pic you want, HD, I will post it


----------



## MasterShake

bionic_eggplant said:


> They should call me Mario, because I've just been 1-UPPED!


I'm happy whenever a cute lady makes a video game reference! 



WillSpark said:


> Exceedingly happy that Prop 8 was overturned. It doesn't affect me in terms of sexuality, but the fact that it's been deemed unconstitutional to vote for whether or not one has civil rights is a huge victory that shouldn't have even been an issue the first time around.


I cannot agree more! Why is this still an issue in 2010??!!!

Still, very pessimistic about this surviving a SCOTUS review.


----------



## theronin23

Yeah, Fed-Ex just showed up at the door. With a package for me...WTF?! Open it up, and VOILA:








Funny thing? I don't even know where the fuck I got it from LOL


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm happy that I went to IHOP for the first time. So good. Nomnomnom :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i am kinda happy i saw raccoons so randomly in a fenced closure...but i want to see them all over MELIAN more!!!! *


i want to see too!! That pic you posted was great, Melian! Soooo cute!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm happy that I went to IHOP for the first time. So good. Nomnomnom :eat2:



For the first time ever in your life? Wow,

I thought everyone would have been to an Ihop at a kid!


----------



## SailorCupcake

Stevenz1inoc said:


> For the first time ever in your life? Wow,
> 
> I thought everyone would have been to an Ihop at a kid!



yeah first time! lame I know.....but oh my god I will be going back. WILL.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

SailorCupcake said:


> yeah first time! lame I know.....but oh my god I will be going back. WILL.



the ihop's here suck


----------



## Lovelyone

I got out of the house today to run a few errands. On my way to those errands I passed a place called the "Indulgence Cafe". They have the most delightful gourmet pastries and I can't seem to resist them. I went on a date there a couple of years ago but hadn't been back in a long while. I decided to stop there and get some strawberry cupcakes, an individual carrot cake and an Irish creme individual mini (no pics of that cos it didn't last long enough to make it home for the pics), and a couple of smiley face cookies for my nieces...they were so delicious that I might go back and get some more.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*an awesome gf from DIMS flew up for the weekend w/daughter to go explore DC / Baltimore...we stayed up way too late getting excited about all the fun thing we are doing this weekend

she never posts anymore...always preferred to stay anonymous....*


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## theronin23

Lil BigginZ said:


>


----------



## JenFromOC

It's Furlough Friday! 3 day weekend and Peyton and I have plans for once LOL....1st birthday party for a friend tomorrow and the OC Fair on Sunday! Wow. Life with a baby makes you happy about the littlest things


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuck Year Friday.



Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## theronin23

I am happy, because today, I made a decision to follow my dreams.

I'm going to finish up my Bachelors in Forensic Psychology, but after that? I'm going to film school. I'm going to be a director. But writer/director is not out of the question either.


----------



## CherryRVA

I'm happy because it's my last full day in Richmond. I'm gonna go wake up Green Giant in a little bit and we're going to a breakfast buffet. We have some people coming over to buy stuff from us (some doors, the fridge, etc,) We pack tonite, visit my family tomorrow, and get on the road on Monday.

Strangely enough, I'm also happy that it's my first day of being unemployed and I'm not freaking out about it.


----------



## Melian

I'm happy again! Gonna add a big metroid to my backpiece in a few days. Woo!


----------



## Sasquatch!

That is so damn cool Meliface!


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that tomorrow is 45 cent wing night at Buffalo Wild Wings. Nom. More specifically, cheap nom.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I did not realise buffalo had wings??


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> I did not realise buffalo had wings??



They're HUGE, imagine the kind of lift you need to get one of those beasts off the ground!


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> They're HUGE, imagine the kind of lift you need to get one of those beasts off the ground!



ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> They're HUGE, imagine the kind of lift you need to get one of those beasts off the ground!



Ahaha, I can only imagine. I'd be more than a bit intimidated to see a buffalo flying overhead.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

theronin23 said:


> I am happy, because today, I made a decision to follow my dreams.
> 
> I'm going to finish up my Bachelors in Forensic Psychology, but after that? I'm going to film school. I'm going to be a director. But writer/director is not out of the question either.



Repped. Film school is  I'm planning on starting my film school degree next year.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Don Pope came out and trained with us today. Fun stuff.


----------



## spiritangel

I am home and having a much needed day of rest and relaxation to allow myself to heal soreness abounds but at least I am home and away from the stress


----------



## bladenite78

raising weight in all my muscle groups last week lol, silly I know, but hey it made me smile at the end of the week.


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> Ahaha, I can only imagine. I'd be more than a bit intimidated to see a buffalo flying overhead.



Imagine getting hit in the head by those droppings.


----------



## Sasquatch!

WillSpark said:


> Imagine getting hit in the head by those droppings.



Buffalo wing induced paranoia knows no bounds.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy that I have no deadlines hanging over my head. 



(I'm tired of deadlines)


----------



## djudex

I'm happy I'm still on vacation. Going to take a leisurely stroll over to the Second Cup and get a slam of java :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> I'm happy I'm still on vacation. Going to take a leisurely stroll over to the Second Cup and get a slam of java :happy::happy::happy:



Curse you, now I'm desperately craving a Second Cup chai latte. I'm not the biggest fan of the chain in general, but I do like their chai latte....


----------



## djudex

I'm usually a Starbucks mocha person but once in a while I like me a vanilla bean latte from the SC.


----------



## Esther

I actually prefer Second Cup to Starbucks! Mostly because I always forget to use the stupid size names at Starbucks, and then half the time the servers act like they have NO IDEA what 'medium' means.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I actually prefer Second Cup to Starbucks! Mostly because I always forget to use the stupid size names at Starbucks, and then half the time the servers act like they have NO IDEA what 'medium' means.



I also prefer Second Cup to Starbucks, but there is a local chain in Ottawa, Bridgehead, that I prefer over Second Cup. When traveling to other areas of Canada I like to hit up independent stores if they are available (just to support them), but failing that I'll go Second Cup.


----------



## retardia

I'm happy because I have beer (it's true, I'm easy to please).


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> That is so damn cool Meliface!



I see what you did there 

You will receive a pic of the finished product when it has healed!



retardia said:


> I'm happy because I have beer (it's true, I'm easy to please).



Nothing wrong with that. The simple pleasures can be so satisfying.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy to have a day off after working 8 straight days.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> I'm happy to have a day off after working 8 straight days.



At least they weren't gaydays.


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> At least they weren't gaydays.



ahahahahah...dang it I got to spread rep around before I can rep you again.:happy:


----------



## Albino_taters

chicken legs said:


> I'm happy to have a day off after working 8 straight days.



I hear you there. I just worked 14 and just got my first day off today. So I guess I'm happy about that as well n


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

retardia said:


> I'm happy because I have beer (it's true, I'm easy to please).



I'm happy because I have whisky.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bombay Sapphire Gin


----------



## theronin23

THIS came in the mail today (Giftcard I won playing online trivia on twitter)







Which led to me living La Vie Boheme and running out and buying THIS:






THUS...I am happy!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I'm happy again! Gonna add a big metroid to my backpiece in a few days. Woo!



*post pic pls, kthanx*


----------



## chicken legs

This French BHM Human Beatbox put a smile on my face today. I did not know France had a version of the Pop Idol contest.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *post pic pls, kthanx*



Will do 

And today, I am happy because, for his birthday, my husband asked for booze, sex, and a pie. OMFG...haha :smitten:


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> Will do
> 
> And today, I am happy because, for his birthday, my husband asked for booze, sex, and a pie. OMFG...haha :smitten:



Sounds like someone has his priorities in place- and what wonderful priorities they are 

I can't resist when guys ask for food- it's like. Yes. Are you sure you don't want two? :eat2:

My boyfriend told me he thought about me when he got ice cream and brownies- and that made me happy for today.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Will do
> 
> And today, I am happy because, for his birthday, my husband asked for booze, sex, and a pie. OMFG...haha :smitten:



Hahaha. What kind of pie did you buy/make him?


----------



## retardia

I'm happy (and excited) because there's a meteor shower happening tonight and I've only seen a shooting star once in nearly 22 years. Zomg.


----------



## Tad

I don't know why I'm happy today, but I've been bounce-in-my-step, humming-to-music-in-head, smiling-for-no-reason happy all day today. I'm not complaining!


----------



## shparks

I got my registration to the forum approved today.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> Hahaha. What kind of pie did you buy/make him?



Melian making pie...


----------



## rellis10

I'm happy i've got chatting via PM with somebody who just totally gets me...it's so uncanny. It's a great feeling


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Melian making pie...



DRAW IT. DO IT NOW! if you want...


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> Sounds like someone has his priorities in place- and what wonderful priorities they are
> 
> *I can't resist when guys ask for food- it's like. Yes. Are you sure you don't want two?* :eat2:
> 
> My boyfriend told me he thought about me when he got ice cream and brownies- and that made me happy for today.



Same here...hehehe.



Esther said:


> Hahaha. What kind of pie did you buy/make him?





bionic_eggplant said:


> Melian making pie...





WillSpark said:


> DRAW IT. DO IT NOW! if you want...



Well, smartasses, I actually DO know how to bake a variety of delicious pies. For his bday, my husband has requested blueberry, and he will receive it on Sunday (when we are finally sobering up....)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*happy cause its FRIDAY and going with my boss to see EAT PRAY LOVE at 6pm!!!!*


----------



## kinkykitten

to just be alive at the moment.. that is what i'm telling myself through this horrible time in my life 

And the fact that I will hopefully be back with my beloved husband very soon :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Well, smartasses, I actually DO know how to bake a variety of delicious pies. For his bday, my husband has requested blueberry, and he will receive it on Sunday (when we are finally sobering up....)



I'm sure you can, just that I always think of you as being too badass to throw on an apron and play homemaker. 
Blueberry pie is amaaaaazing! Take pictures for us.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Pies with blueberries? Interesting.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm sure you can, just that I always think of you as being too badass to throw on an apron and play homemaker.
> Blueberry pie is amaaaaazing! Take pictures for us.



If I remember, I'll provide food porn. LOL. He'll probably devour the thing while it's still hot, though.

(and it's not intuitive, but I'm a total domestic - cook, clean, do laundry, all that crap)


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Well, smartasses, I actually DO know how to bake a variety of delicious pies. For his bday, my husband has requested blueberry, and he will receive it on Sunday (when we are finally sobering up....)


 
Lab-work.....cooking.....yah, I can see it (just, please, not at the same time!)

Also, blueberry pie? Excuse me while I turn green (or maybe blue?) with jealousy..... blueberry pie is about my fave food in the world, but I admit I've always been intimidated by pies, they are one type of baking I've never attempted for some reason. (and one of the few things my wife doesn't make, although I think that has more to do with her not being very interested in most dessert type things)


----------



## rellis10

Oh thank god i'v finished work for the week....i'm going to faint now.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Lab-work.....cooking.....yah, I can see it (just, please, not at the same time!)
> 
> Also, blueberry pie? Excuse me while I turn green (or maybe blue?) with jealousy..... blueberry pie is about my fave food in the world, but I admit I've always been intimidated by pies, they are one type of baking I've never attempted for some reason. (and one of the few things my wife doesn't make, although I think that has more to do with her not being very interested in most dessert type things)



Blueberry pies are simple, delicious and highly customizable, too (add cinnamon, lemon/lime juice, other field berries, etc). Sometimes I even go all out and add homemade vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmm. Try to barter with your wife to get her to give it a try


----------



## Tad

Today is a fun anniversary of sorts; we got engaged on a Friday the 13th of August, hitting that particular combination doesn't happen that often  Sadly not doing anything particularly special this time (we ended up with family related plans for the weekend that could not easily move to another time). But still, it makes for happy memories of hearing "Of course" up on Mount Royal


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Blueberry pies are simple, delicious and highly customizable, too (add cinnamon, lemon/lime juice, other field berries, etc). Sometimes I even go all out and add homemade vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmm. Try to barter with your wife to get her to give it a try



Who knew Melian had a foodie side? 

No, I'm simply going to have to use some of my horde of frozen blueberries and make a pie. Fortunately bought pie shells are quite good these days, pastry I don't do (really, I've tried.....it is not pretty). And I can follow recipes....how far wrong could I go?  (really, so long as I don't waste blueberries, I'm willing to give it a shot)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Blueberry pies are simple, delicious and highly customizable, too (add cinnamon, lemon/lime juice, other field berries, etc). Sometimes I even go all out and add homemade vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmm. Try to barter with your wife to get her to give it a try



What the fuck? Where did Suzie Homemaker come from. BRING MELIAN BACK!!! I demind vagina jokes, and and and BOOZE!! and, vagina jokes, and video games!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Who knew Melian had a foodie side?
> 
> No, I'm simply going to have to use some of my horde of frozen blueberries and make a pie. Fortunately bought pie shells are quite good these days, pastry I don't do (really, I've tried.....it is not pretty). And I can follow recipes....how far wrong could I go?  (really, so long as I don't waste blueberries, I'm willing to give it a shot)



It's so much better if you make your own. All it takes is flower, salt, fat, and water. 

If you're making an ass load of pies, Lard would be the way to go, because it's cheaper. If it's just one or two for home, butter is the way to go. It tastes better. Or you can do what they do in the industry. They go half and half. Lard for the crispness, and butter for the flavor.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the fuck? Where did Suzie Homemaker come from. BRING MELIAN BACK!!! I demind vagina jokes, and and and BOOZE!! and, vagina jokes, and video games!



Then I shove the pie up my ass and play Chronotrigger. Happy, cuntbag?


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the fuck? Where did Suzie Homemaker come from. BRING MELIAN BACK!!! I demind vagina jokes, and and and BOOZE!! and, vagina jokes, and video games!



I think you're missing something important. She can still tell vagina jokes and drink booze *while making you a pie*. Think about it.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I think you're missing something important. She can still tell vagina jokes and drink booze *while making you a pie*. Think about it.



YEAH.

This has totally turned into the pie thread. Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If you're making an ass load of pies, Lard would be the way to go, because it's cheaper.



1--I'd question your measuring methods, and your food hygiene
2--Would assume you're smuggling pies into jail


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Then I shove the pie up my ass and play Chronotrigger. Happy, cuntbag?



Oh thank God . . . I was starting to worry. heh, cuntbag. 


Alright, back to the pies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> 1--I'd question your measuring methods, and your food hygiene
> 2--Would assume you're smuggling pies into jail



you're right, all that time spent in school studying pastries and baking, I must not know what the fuck I'm talking about. My Apologies sir.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're right, all that time spent in school studying pastries and baking, I must not know what the fuck I'm talking about. My Apologies sir.



I was focusing more on the beginning of the sentence, rather than the end :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Blueberry pies are simple, delicious and highly customizable, too (add cinnamon, lemon/lime juice, other field berries, etc). Sometimes I even go all out and add homemade vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmm. Try to barter with your wife to get her to give it a try


Melian, have you ever made Fruits of the Forest pie? Umm Yum Yum.
All berries and stone fruit. Try it when you're in a pie makin' mood.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I was focusing more on the beginning of the sentence, rather than the end :happy:



No No, you're right, butter up the ass is better than lard


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Melian, have you ever made Fruits of the Forest pie? Umm Yum Yum.
> All berries and stone fruit. Try it when you're in a pie makin' mood.



Never tried. I'm going to google some pics of it, start drooling and plan to make one :happy:


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's so much better if you make your own. All it takes is flower, salt, fat, and water.
> 
> If you're making an ass load of pies, Lard would be the way to go, because it's cheaper. If it's just one or two for home, butter is the way to go. It tastes better. Or you can do what they do in the industry. They go half and half. Lard for the crispness, and butter for the flavor.



See, it goes like this. Let us say Ive decided to make biscuits, which is about as simple as you can get in the flour-water-fat family of baking. I mix things up per instructions. Then, having bugged my wife about three times for exactly what she does to keep the dough from sticking to everything and everything I follow those instructions. Two minutes later Im coasted in dough from finger tips to elbow and calling her for help. She does, as best as I can tell, exactly what I just did, and nothing sticks.

Ive just concluded that, like mosquitoes, pastry type things adore me and will seek me out. (which of course is why, in pure self-defense/revenge, I must eat all the pastry once it is cooked.)

Also, as she's worked part time in a bakery for the last few years, she has no real interest in baked goods these days (overexposure!), so I've accepted that if I want some baked thing (that isn't from the store she is at), I need to make it myself.....add it all up, and I'll buy pre-made crusts


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Melian, have you ever made Fruits of the Forest pie? Umm Yum Yum.
> All berries and stone fruit. Try it when you're in a pie makin' mood.



Stone fruit pie? Is that anything like stone soup?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Stone fruit pie? Is that anything like stone soup?


Peaches, plums, nectarines, etc. Orchard fruits with 'stone' pits added to a nice medley of blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, etc.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Peaches, plums, nectarines, etc. Orchard fruits with 'stone' pits added to a nice medley of blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, etc.



That reminds me of Clafoutis, some people add the cherry pits at the bottom, it gives it an interesting flavor.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> See, it goes like this. Let us say Ive decided to make biscuits, which is about as simple as you can get in the flour-water-fat family of baking. I mix things up per instructions. Then, having bugged my wife about three times for exactly what she does to keep the dough from sticking to everything and everything I follow those instructions. Two minutes later Im coasted in dough from finger tips to elbow and calling her for help. She does, as best as I can tell, exactly what I just did, and nothing sticks.
> 
> Ive just concluded that, like mosquitoes, pastry type things adore me and will seek me out. (which of course is why, in pure self-defense/revenge, I must eat all the pastry once it is cooked.)
> 
> Also, as she's worked part time in a bakery for the last few years, she has no real interest in baked goods these days (overexposure!), so I've accepted that if I want some baked thing (that isn't from the store she is at), I need to make it myself.....add it all up, and I'll buy pre-made crusts



I'd say, flour your hands before you continue mixing when things start to come together, and also, flour your working surface. 

If that doesn't work, this sounds like a medical problem  you might want to get it check out.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That reminds me of Clafoutis, some people add the cherry pits at the bottom, it gives it an interesting flavor.


Oh sorry, the stones are taken out--not left in the pie. Those fruits are just called stone fruit.....that cherry one sounds rather.....curious.


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Peaches, plums, nectarines, etc. Orchard fruits with 'stone' pits added to a nice medley of blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, etc.



Oh, I see. I've done something similar - it was peach, raspberry, and blackberry. Goddamn I am dying for pie now. 

THANKS GUYS.


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> Peaches, plums, nectarines, etc. Orchard fruits with 'stone' pits added to a nice medley of blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, etc.



I'd totally make one if I knew more than half the fruit would actually make it to the pie. 

Nom.

Am I the only one who's a total sucker for...cream pies? (YOU try to find another way to say it that doesn't sound ridiculous.)


----------



## inkedinto

I'm gonna have to go to the store and make a pie now.. seriously. Though i'm partial to strawberry/raspberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only one who's a total sucker for...cream pies? (YOU try to find another way to say it that doesn't sound ridiculous.)



My two favorite are banana and coconut cream.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I'd totally make one if I knew more than half the fruit would actually make it to the pie.
> 
> Nom.
> 
> Am I the only one who's a total sucker for...cream pies? (YOU try to find another way to say it that doesn't sound ridiculous.)



Ah...did you see the pilot episode of Metalocalypse where they're playing the coffee jingle and Nathan Explosion is saying "SCREEEEAM FOR THE CREEEAM," and then scalding coffee and cream get dumped on the audience, burning off their flesh?

Hahahaha...sorry, sensory overload right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> I'd totally make one if I knew more than half the fruit would actually make it to the pie.
> 
> Nom.
> 
> Am I the only one who's a total sucker for...cream pies? (YOU try to find another way to say it that doesn't sound ridiculous.)


Coconut and banana cream pies are among my favorites.

I've always wanted to go to a restaurant and just eat appetizers and an assortment of pies.

Damn. I want some pie.


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> Ah...did you see the pilot episode of Metalocalypse where they're playing the coffee jingle and Nathan Explosion is saying "SCREEEEAM FOR THE CREEEAM," and then scalding coffee and cream get dumped on the audience, burning off their flesh?
> 
> Hahahaha...sorry, sensory overload right now.



I can't say I have...but I really totally want to know. It sounds like an epic win.

And yeah, I totally want pie now too. I'm partial to banana, coconut, or chocolate. *siiiiiiigh*


----------



## CastingPearls

chocolate silk pie.
peanut butter pie.
key lime

And don't get me started on the Snickers-types pies. OMG.

Piegasm


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BlueEyedBanshee is SO going to come in here and reprimand all of us for derailing the topic  

so with that, I'll say, I'm happy today, because I've been able to read about pies. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

No joke, I dreamed about pies all night and I came in here and we're talking pie.

It feels like an omen or something.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> No joke, I dreamed about pies all night and I came in here and we're talking pie.
> 
> It feels like an omen or something.



Go get a snicker's PIE!!!

haha, piegasm. That awesome. 

the Last snicker's themed Pie I had was with a oreo crust, and it was an ice-cream pie. How much more win do you want? Oreo Crust, Vanilla ice cream, with snickers pieces and caramel sauce.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> BlueEyedBanshee is SO going to come in here and reprimand all of us for derailing the topic
> 
> so with that, I'll say, I'm happy today, because I've been able to read about pies. :happy:



Nope Nope Nope.

Pie talk = Happy people = Why people are happy.

Totally not derailed. 

Strawberry Rhubarb makes me happy...finding a good wheat free crust does not make me happy. So we won't talk about that.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well I am happy that it is FRIDAY also happy that pie is on my mind though hmm damn now I want pie and don't know how to make pie I shall learn...someday haha
On that note probably see you silly people in a couple days


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd say, flour your hands before you continue mixing when things start to come together, and also, flour your working surface.
> 
> If that doesn't work, this sounds like a medical problem  you might want to get it check out.



Definately the latter, I start off coated in flour, and end up coated in dough *sigh*


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Definately the latter, I start off coated in flour, and end up coated in dough *sigh*



I have the SAME problem with biscuits. My tactic has been just switch to cheddar biscuits- they're buttery and flakey and...cheddary. And, the cheddar gives it just enough substance so that it can be handled a lot more easily. Regular biscuits...just gotta push through and keep scraping that dough off.


----------



## MasterShake

I just won a free PTO day in a raffle as part of our United Way office drive!

If only I could afford a trip to California or Seattle to escape this heat and humidity!


----------



## theronin23

ENOUGH ABOUT PIE! I made (and decorated) a cake!


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> ENOUGH ABOUT PIE! I made (and decorated) a cake!



I'd say cake is even better.

And yours just looks...heartbreakingly delicious xD


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


> ENOUGH ABOUT PIE! I made (and decorated) a cake!


Awesome!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x80h_JiOTZs


----------



## Paquito

I do prefer cake to pie. I'll admit it.

But I'd never turn down a delicous dessert.




I'm happy about the fact that I'm moving into my new apartment tomorrow. Happy Pants McGee right over...here.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> ENOUGH ABOUT PIE! I made (and decorated) a cake!
> 
> Cake



That is...pretty damned badass. I love black icing.


----------



## WillSpark

I had an amazing work day today. It's based on selling knives in scheduled appointments. Each appointment is about an hour. I had 4. I got my first promotion today, bringing me up to 15% of each sale from 10%. Everyone bought something, and in total I made $134.70 in 4 hours today.

Feels good, man.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> I had an amazing work day today. It's based on selling knives in scheduled appointments. Each appointment is about an hour. I had 4. I got my first promotion today, bringing me up to 15% of each sale from 10%. Everyone bought something, and in total I made $134.70 in 4 hours today.
> 
> Feels good, man.



cutco! oh noes!


----------



## WillSpark

FishCharming said:


> cutco! oh noes!



IDK what you're talking about. They are, proven by lab tests, the best knives out there.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> I had an amazing work day today. It's based on selling knives in scheduled appointments. Each appointment is about an hour. I had 4. I got my first promotion today, bringing me up to 15% of each sale from 10%. Everyone bought something, and in total I made $134.70 in 4 hours today.
> 
> Feels good, man.



How much did you pay to get started?

P.S. - You got conned


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> How much did you pay to get started?
> 
> P.S. - You got conned



1. About a $140 deposit that I can get back when I return the knives. So I almost made that back just today.

2. How so?


----------



## Rowan

I took the day off today as I wasn't feeling well this morning, and my mom didnt tear my head off about it and actually asked if i wanted to go to a movie later. I agreed and we went to Eat Pray Love...eh...i wish id waited for dvd and my mom fell asleep during it anyhow...but it was okay. Then she wanted to go get a pedicure, and I was going to just sit by and read magazines or whatever since ihave to save up money to move out, and she said no, i was getting one and she'd pay for it. So, that was surprising. Hopefully we can get along over the next 20 days before I move out.


----------



## Albino_taters

I am happy that in the last four days I have celebrated 6 birthdays and had enough birthday cake and booze to kill a man 1/4 my size.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> I had an amazing work day today. It's based on selling knives in scheduled appointments. Each appointment is about an hour. I had 4. I got my first promotion today, bringing me up to 15% of each sale from 10%. Everyone bought something, and in total I made $134.70 in 4 hours today.
> 
> Feels good, man.


A friend of mine did that, but she kind of sucked. Is it Cutco? They have good knives.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Blueberry pies are simple, delicious and highly customizable, too (add cinnamon, lemon/lime juice, other field berries, etc). Sometimes I even go all out and add homemade vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmm. Try to barter with your wife to get her to give it a try



*interesting you brought that up...cause i was gonna ADD: YOU MUSH HAVE VANILLA ICE CREAM...melting on top of the hot blueberry pie

I went to Maine 2 summers ago on my way to CANADA, and for a few days lived on lobster rolls and blueberry pie

nom nom....heaven for sure*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*went to see eat pray love with my boss last nite, and we really both enjoyed it....and went out for delicious thai after wards.....whole fish w/veggies in lemongrass and wrapped in banana leaf was amazing (red snapper) and shrimp with veggies in another delicious sauce....and damn good..I LOVE THAI FOOD*


----------



## spiritangel

I am happy I got to catch up with two of my favourite people on msn and yahoo it always helps specially as one is a fellowpsychic so we often swap readings


----------



## djudex

I'm happy it's mah birfday!

GIMME PRESENTS!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Djudex, my gift to you is goodwill. May what's best for you happen today!

Also, have some birthday rep.

Penblwydd Hapus i Ti!


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



Happy birthday! In your name I will stick a candle in the next meatloaf I find.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> 1. About a $140 deposit that I can get back when I return the knives. So I almost made that back just today.
> 
> 2. How so?



What company / group are you selling for?


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> IDK what you're talking about. They are, proven by lab tests, the best knives out there.



my little brother did that for a while. his issue was that the knives are expensive so once he ran out of showing them to the family members who were willing to humor him he couldn't make any more appointments, lost some of the knives, and ended up being out a bunch of money. of course he is a degenerate slacker so results may not be typical =)

but congrats on making a profit! the road to self sufficiency is paved with hard work and bullshit but it's worth the trip.


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



*outta rep unfortunately.....but someone give him double for me...if i was near enough i would definitely bake you a DELICIOUS CAKE *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* !!


----------



## Amaranthine

Happy Birthday =]


Aaand, I'm happy that I get to visit my grandmother today- she's in physical rehabilitation and I haven't gotten to see her in awhile.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Happy birthday. You're din ally legal!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Enjoy!


----------



## RentonBob

I'm happy about air conditioning in restaurants  Its 92 degrees right now and I going to get a margarita and escape the heat!


----------



## Kazak

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



Happy Anniversary of you being expelled from a birth canal!!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> A friend of mine did that, but she kind of sucked. Is it Cutco? They have good knives.


Yep. Cutco. They have the best knives. Not just word of mouth or opinion. They're proven.


BigChaz said:


> What company / group are you selling for?


Vector Marketing Corp./Cutco


FishCharming said:


> my little brother did that for a while. his issue was that the knives are expensive so once he ran out of showing them to the family members who were willing to humor him he couldn't make any more appointments, lost some of the knives, and ended up being out a bunch of money. of course he is a degenerate slacker so results may not be typical =)
> 
> but congrats on making a profit! the road to self sufficiency is paved with hard work and bullshit but it's worth the trip.


Yeah. It all depends on how well you get recommendations. Otherwise you just run out of people.


----------



## lovelocs

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



Heppy Burfday, man!!


----------



## lovelocs

WillSpark said:


> I had an amazing work day today. It's based on selling knives in scheduled appointments. Each appointment is about an hour. I had 4. I got my first promotion today, bringing me up to 15% of each sale from 10%. Everyone bought something, and in total I made $134.70 in 4 hours today.
> 
> Feels good, man.



Read Knifeboy. A nice, relaxing read about selling knives, dysfunctional families, and herpes. Good book, ferreal.


----------



## LovesBigMen

djudex said:


> I'm happy it's mah birfday!
> 
> GIMME PRESENTS!!!



Happy Late BITHDAY!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

Being so blessed as to have an amazing husband like Dan.. but that makes me happy everyday  :wubu:


----------



## femaleseat

im happy to have discovered others r into the same thing i am
and that im healthy and well


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that after a pretty bad morning, a friend helped to cheer me up, which made way for an awesome day! One of the best I've had in awhile.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well today was partly and EPIC FAIL but it had its FEW good times with the friends haha


----------



## Bearsy

Finally "became a man" last night.

Twice.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.



High Five! :bow:


----------



## MasterShake

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.



You had two bar mitzvahs?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MasterShake said:


> You had two bar mitzvahs?



you read that right. He had TWO!!! 

You know how much party that is?


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.



You went through gender reassignment surgery? In one day? That's an impressive surgeon.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.



You silly guys just give Bearsy congrats


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> You silly guys just give Bearsy congrats



Yes ma'am! *salutes*

Congratulations Private Bearsy!


----------



## Rowan

A couple things...it's been confirmed that I'm moving out of my mom's place and into my own...I'll have a roommate at some point, but at the moment im going into the apartment alone. I also was able to get some unsubsidized student loan money, so I can pay for the apt for the whole year and then any earnings from my paychecks can go toward paying off debts and buying food and such.


----------



## FishCharming

Congrats Bearsy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.


TOTALLY awesome!!!


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> Finally "became a man" last night.
> 
> Twice.



pics or it didn't happen..jkjkjk


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> pics or it didn't happen..jkjkjk



*DING DING DING*

Ladies and Gentlemen! We have a winner!


----------



## bladenite78

Im just pretty happy atm, things could be better, but Im pretty good right now


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm totally thrilled that I just got the new lens I've been wanting. It contains a legendary amount of awesomeness. 1:1 macro too!


----------



## topher38

I got to see this today and take this photo even if its a little overXposed...


----------



## Lovelyone

In all my alone time today I got some things done that I have been procrastinating about. 

I have a good friend who takes time out of his day to ask how I am doing, just because.

I laughed out loud for the first time in about 6 weeks.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Lovelyone said:


> In all my alone time today I got some things done that I have been procrastinating about.
> 
> I have a good friend who takes time out of his day to ask how I am doing, just because.
> 
> I laughed out loud for the first time in about 6 weeks.



Its always great to have that friend 
and good that you laughed out loud its good to laugh :happy:


----------



## bigpulve

I put up 375 twice on a 4th set squatting tonight. That makes me happy.


----------



## Bearsy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> High Five! :bow:











MasterShake said:


> You had two bar mitzvahs?



Yeah, but unfortunately I have to sit shiva twice now. Cause Jewish people only allow a certain number of men at a time. I've taken up two spaces and so two had to go.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know how much party that is?



The kind that don't stop!



Paquito said:


> You went through gender reassignment surgery? In one day? That's an impressive surgeon.



Only the best for me!



LovesBigMen said:


> You silly guys just give Bearsy congrats



Thanks 



Sasquatch! said:


> Yes ma'am! *salutes*
> 
> Congratulations Private Bearsy!





FishCharming said:


> Congrats Bearsy!



Thanks guys!



chicken legs said:


> pics or it didn't happen..jkjkjk



This is about as close as it's gonna get. Sorry. 





---

I had made a promise to myself it was gonna happen before my 21st birthday, and I made it with 17 days to spare.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> I'm totally thrilled that I just got the new lens I've been wanting. It contains a legendary amount of awesomeness. 1:1 macro too!



I geeked about this a little, not gonna lie. I saw 1:1 macro and I automatically went "OOO, A fingerprint lens"....*shrugs* hazards of having a degree in Crime Scene Technology.


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> I geeked about this a little, not gonna lie. I saw 1:1 macro and I automatically went "OOO, A fingerprint lens"....*shrugs* hazards of having a degree in Crime Scene Technology.



It is a sexy lens.
I'm going into hyper-test drive mode tomorrow.
*EPIC HAPPINESS*

It's deliciously sharp.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> This is about as close as it's gonna get. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I had made a promise to myself it was gonna happen before my 21st birthday, and I made it with 17 days to spare.



she's super cute too! *sniff* our little bearsy cub is now a bearsy bear... 

sooooo, does she have any cute friends? ya know, cus i only live like 10 minutes from you and all...


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I had made a promise to myself it was gonna happen before my 21st birthday, and I made it with 17 days to spare.



LOL...I'm happy to say I lost my virginity a couple of days before my 20th birthday..I think it was August 19 and my birthday is September 14. Good times, Good times.


----------



## bigpulve

chicken legs said:


> LOL...I'm happy to say I lost my virginity a couple of days before my 20th birthday..I think it was August 19 and my birthday is September 14. Good times, Good times.



we have the same birthday.


----------



## Sasquatch!

What's with the virginity-losing rush?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Better to lose it than have it stollen.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Better to lose it than have it stollen.



You're right, Stollen virginity is a bad thing.

Everyone should have Stollen at least once.


----------



## chicken legs

bigpulve said:


> we have the same birthday.



Virgos rock!!!...*checks out profile* Hey your legal...Hi you doin'.
Seriously...Virgo guys are the best.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

topher38 said:


> I got to see this today and take this photo even if its a little overXposed...


Gorgeous pic and so envious of you to be there!




Lovelyone said:


> In all my alone time today I got some things done that I have been procrastinating about.
> 
> I have a good friend who takes time out of his day to ask how I am doing, just because.
> 
> I laughed out loud for the first time in about 6 weeks.


All very good things! 



Bearsy said:


> ...snip
> ---
> I had made a promise to myself it was gonna happen before my 21st birthday, and I made it with 17 days to spare.


Congrats! Awesome responses to awesome responses and she is a cutie pie!



FishCharming said:


> she's super cute too! *sniff* our little bearsy cub is now a bearsy bear...
> 
> sooooo, does she have any cute friends? ya know, cus i only live like 10 minutes from you and all...


LMAO!



chicken legs said:


> LOL...I'm happy to say I lost my virginity a couple of days before my 20th birthday..I think it was August 19 and my birthday is September 14. Good times, Good times.


And five days before my birthday - hello my Virgo compatriot! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Better to lose it than have it *stollen*.


:happy::doh: hee-hee!



Sasquatch! said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Everyone should have Stollen at least once.


Agreed!


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> And five days before my birthday - hello my Virgo compatriot!



LOL..HOLA!!!


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that we are once again getting cooler mornings, and warm but not really hot afternoons, making for very pleasant biking. 

Also that I'm going to take a vacation day on Friday and try to finally take care of a few chores I've been neglecting.....I'm anticipating the relief of not feeling guilty about them


----------



## Tad

And today, a new gold can!


----------



## theronin23

I'm happy that I caught up on Degrassi in time to watch the last week and a half of Boiling Point as it happens. (I watched 40 episodes in a day and a half)

I'm ALSO geeking right now, because the old #1 and #2 on Ronin's Celeb Crush List (Rachel Skarsten and Stacey Farber) are going to be in the same movie.


----------



## Albino_taters

I'm happy that after a 3 week wilderness sabbatical, I am going back to work and at a new job too.


----------



## FishCharming

i bought a hundred dollars worth of books/graphic novels, a giant bottle of sangria and a pizza... Let the party begin!!!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i bought a hundred dollars worth of books/graphic novels, a giant bottle of sangria and a pizza... Let the party begin!!!



So... All you need is a woman to enjoy it all with.


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out to the Hard Rock in Seattle with my cousins tonight.... Goodtimes!!


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> i bought a hundred dollars worth of books/graphic novels, a giant bottle of sangria and a pizza... Let the party begin!!!





bionic_eggplant said:


> So... All you need is a woman to enjoy it all with.



If the books are any good, who would notice if anyone else was there? And besides, then he'd need more Sangria and pizza!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> If the books are any good, who would notice if anyone else was there? And besides, then he'd need more Sangria and pizza!



Yeah, he'll be way too busy to deal with some woman 

And I'm happy because tomorrow my husband and I are skipping out of work early and going to Toronto Island to drink, swim, lounge around, etc.


----------



## Lovelyone

Its almost the weekend. 
I loaded a movie on my Nano...LOVE this thing.


----------



## FishCharming

are you kidding? i actually blew off a woman today for this! well, actually i blew her off to work on my car and then i blew off my car for a day of total personal enjoyment... this is my only day off this week, i just kind of felt like enjoying myself for a change


----------



## MasterShake

I applied for a technical writer job posting at Blizzard Entertainment.

Between the amount of candidates out there, and me being a non-local candidate (job's in Irvine, CA), my chances are slim. But if at least for a few hours, it was nice daydreaming about what it'd be like to work for a company like them AND be the hell out of the midwest!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy to be moving back to the east coast.

I'm sick of the same weather and the lack of seasons. I'm a romantic, damn it!

Thinking of having a real cheese steak and real pizza makes my heart go pitter-patter too


----------



## Amaranthine

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm happy to be moving back to the east coast.
> 
> I'm sick of the same weather and the lack of seasons. I'm a romantic, damn it!
> 
> Thinking of having a real cheese steak and real pizza makes my heart go pitter-patter too



East coast is totally the place to be =D 

I'm happy...because I have no reason to be not happy. Getting my hair re-dyed red again in a few minutes ^,^ That's always a good boost.


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> I applied for a technical writer job posting at Blizzard Entertainment.
> 
> Between the amount of candidates out there, and me being a non-local candidate (job's in Irvine, CA), my chances are slim. But if at least for a few hours, it was nice daydreaming about what it'd be like to work for a company like them AND be the hell out of the midwest!



Where is Irvine? That's nowhere near me, is it? muahahahhahahha


----------



## Robbro

I found the mythical BIG bag of pnb M&Ms at Target late last night.











And it was on sale


----------



## Robbro

Ooooh, and I just posted after the gorgeous JenFromOC; not a bad afternoon!


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> Where is Irvine? That's nowhere near me, is it? muahahahhahahha



At least several time zones away!


----------



## RJI

I am happy to have my job. Today I was yelled at by a customer in Montreal and although she was screaming in English her French accent was really turning me on... oh it was so damn sexy.


----------



## FishCharming

MasterShake said:


> At least several time zones away!



or, ya know, like ten minutes away... or maybe 45 depending on traffic...


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well I am happy that I made cake and cup cakes today. Because I didn't have any candy at home and I needed something sweet


----------



## Zowie

I'm happy for free wifi, an iPod, and the hookah parlour I'm sitting in right now.

I can blow smoke rings!


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm happy for free wifi, an iPod, and the hookah parlour I'm sitting in right now.
> 
> I can blow smoke rings!



GAH! Talent! I never could figure out how to do that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I am happy that my checking account is back in the blACK!!!
I am happy that I doublebooked dog sitting this weekend
I am happy that I was invited by an old friend to the HOTAUGUST BLUES FESTIVAL and will go see KEB MO and some other great music at an outdoor festival
I am happy that I am riding my fatboy up to Mikes Famous of Deleware tomorrow at 9am and hoping to trade it on a newer low mileage/ warrantied Heritage Softail
I am happy that My boss invited me to join her, her brother who flew in from CA and another coworker to go see her teacher speak at a very cool theater tomorrow on the road to OPENING MY HEART up one day at a time
I am happy that I have so many affirmations about my life
I am greatful that I have an awesome log home with my big fluffy furry puddy cat PURRING his heart out to go home to....


----------



## Kazak

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm happy to be moving back to the east coast.
> 
> I'm sick of the same weather and the lack of seasons. I'm a romantic, damn it!
> 
> Thinking of having a real cheese steak and real pizza makes my heart go pitter-patter too



summer was cool this year. usually it would be 90's and 100+ from the end of june throught sept. its just now warming up. when are you going back? you'll probably miss out on wild fire season where the sky turns brownish orange from the smoke and it snows ashes all over. and we haven't had any good earthquakes while you were here. you sure you want to leave all this behind?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am happy that my checking account is back in the blACK!!!*
> I am happy that I doublebooked dog sitting this weekend
> I am happy that I was invited by an old friend to the HOTAUGUST BLUES FESTIVAL and will go see KEB MO and some other great music at an outdoor festival
> I am happy that I am riding my fatboy up to Mikes Famous of Deleware tomorrow at 9am and hoping to trade it on a newer low mileage/ warrantied Heritage Softail
> I am happy that My boss invited me to join her, her brother who flew in from CA and another coworker to go see her teacher speak at a very cool theater tomorrow on the road to OPENING MY HEART up one day at a time
> I am happy that I have so many affirmations about my life
> I am greatful that I have an awesome log home with my big fluffy furry puddy cat PURRING his heart out to go home to....



This is fantastic.


----------



## Paquito

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am happy that my checking account is back in the blACK!!!
> I am happy that I doublebooked dog sitting this weekend
> I am happy that I was invited by an old friend to the HOTAUGUST BLUES FESTIVAL and will go see KEB MO and some other great music at an outdoor festival
> I am happy that I am riding my fatboy up to Mikes Famous of Deleware tomorrow at 9am and hoping to trade it on a newer low mileage/ warrantied Heritage Softail
> I am happy that My boss invited me to join her, her brother who flew in from CA and another coworker to go see her teacher speak at a very cool theater tomorrow on the road to OPENING MY HEART up one day at a time
> I am happy that I have so many affirmations about my life
> I am greatful that I have an awesome log home with my big fluffy furry puddy cat PURRING his heart out to go home to....



I feel so patriotic reading this. Congrats on everything!


----------



## escapist

Overly ecstatic about a upcoming promotion that I have management and everybody pushing for me on. I've never had anything quite like this happen before.....no you can't solve the worlds problems with money, but dang it sure can help!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is fantastic.



*interesting weekend to say the least.....way too much happening*



Paquito said:


> I feel so patriotic reading this. Congrats on everything!



*not sure congrats is really heeded.....didn't go to the blues fest ..but did go out later last nite to see SPLINTERED SUNLIGHT, DEAD tribute band...pretty good stuff....

Mikes Famous KICKED ME IN THE ASS......
*


----------



## bladenite78

happy about being just unhappy enough to be able to focus enough raw hatred to get certain things I need accomplished


----------



## LovesBigMen

I am happy I went hiking today even though I am so going to be sore tomorrow OY!


----------



## Melian

Just look at them and you will be happy :happy:

There were so many paddling around the lake, this weekend.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Would it be really, really wrong if it made me smile to imagine that lovely scene through the lens of _cross-hairs_?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yeah, I kinda thought so...
.
.
.
.
Nevermind...


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> Would it be really, really wrong if it made me smile to imagine that lovely scene through the lens of _cross-hairs_?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Yeah, I kinda thought so...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Nevermind...



Right and wrong are subjective. I would punch you, though.


----------



## JenFromOC

I woke up happy, warm, and safe.


----------



## Amaranthine

My dad just got called back to a job he got laid off from- being unemployed for so long drove him crazy, so I'm happy he's up and going again.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> My dad just got called back to a job he got laid off from- being unemployed for so long drove him crazy, so I'm happy he's up and going again.



I'm really happy for your Dad--unemployment really is wearing on soul as well as pocketbook.

I'm happy that we had enough rain to wash some of the ragweed pollen out of the air, so I'm not weezing and sniffling as much as I was over much of the weekend. (although it was a pretty good weekend, overall)


----------



## MasterShake

escapist said:


> Overly ecstatic about a upcoming promotion that I have management and everybody pushing for me on. I've never had anything quite like this happen before.....no you can't solve the worlds problems with money, but dang it sure can help!



Awesome! Awesome to the max!


----------



## CastingPearls

Fascination


----------



## Bearsy

I'm just happy


----------



## FishCharming

screw you happy people with your happiness...


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I've been applying for a certain job at different locations for 5 years! I finally got a call for an interview today with a place I applied on Saturday.

Also, nephew time, shopping, and beautiful weather = happy dance.


----------



## LovesBigMen

FishCharming said:


> screw you happy people with your happiness...



No fish it's good to be happy smile :happy:


----------



## Zowie

I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



I'm happy to hear Zowie is ok! 

Also, had a phone call from Momma 'Squatch and caught up with her.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy to hear Zowie is ok!
> 
> Also, had a phone call from Momma 'Squatch and caught up with her.



Just seeing the words "Momma 'Squatch" made me happy


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



Yay!



rellis10 said:


> Just seeing the words "Momma 'Squatch" made me happy



Don't you be happy about his mom. He'll cut a fool.


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you be happy about his mom. He'll cut a fool.



So long as that fool isnt me, i'm cool with it


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> So long as that fool isnt me, i'm cool with it



You'll wake up, one night, and he'll be gazing through your window....

*fuck, I wish I had photoshop on my work comp...this would be priceless*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Who needs photoshop?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Who needs photoshop?



*Looks out of window*

AAAAARRGGGGHH!

*flees*


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> *Looks out of window*
> 
> AAAAARRGGGGHH!
> 
> *flees*



Good......good.....


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



Hooray for the western side of North America!


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



Welcome to the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Esther

After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work  
The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



Yay thats great!



Esther said:


> After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work
> The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!



Ah gotta love getting a better offer congrats


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm in Vancouver! Just waiting at the airport now for stuff. I cried like a fool last night saying bye to everyone, but I'm crazy excited right now.



Darn, I thought there wasn't quite as much sparkle in Quebec when I crossed the bridge this morning......OK, seriously, go you! Have a great (and productive) time out on the West Coast. And report back if there are any BHM out there or not....



Esther said:


> After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work
> The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!



Woohoo! Always great to hear awesomeness getting rewarded


----------



## Mordecai

Esther said:


> After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work
> The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!



Congratulations lady!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work
> The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!



That's fucking great. 


(I say fuck too much, but whatever . . . fuck it.)


----------



## Surlysomething

LovesBigMen said:


> Yay thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gotta love getting a better offer congrats



Yay! That's so great, chickie. Congrats!


----------



## theronin23

I'm happy about the ending of the Hunger Games trilogy. Sad it's done, but VERY pleased with the ending.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> After years of picking up slack, working the worst shifts EVER and covering literally everyone's sick days and vacations (even on an hour's notice)... I finally got offered the position I want at work
> The weird part is that I was considering quitting earlier this week because I feel that I have been taken advantage of by the assistant manager. If only my boss knew how timely this offer was!!



*YEAH!!!! can i be next??*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

calvin123 said:


> You don't need a reason to be happy just a happy disposition and a posiitive outlook to life and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YEAH!!!! can i be next??*




The line forms to the back, woman!


----------



## Esther

Yay! Thanks everyone. I know I won't be at this job forever, but at least I'll be able to earn more money for the moment!! Very good feeling!


----------



## Lovelyone

hot pizza and cold soda.


----------



## Tad

That I'm getting some things to do at work.....actually a pretty huge thing and I'm not honestly sure I can pull it all off to my satisfaction (more project management than doing it myself), but I can feel my mind getting back into gear, after too many months of it not doing much more than idling. It is a good feeling


----------



## warwagon86

I am happy to be back and online and in my new house!!! woop woop


----------



## Tad

warwagon86 said:


> I am happy to be back and online and in my new house!!! woop woop



Woohoo! The move went well?


----------



## BigChaz

Let me tell you what I am not happy about today.

Yesterday I bought a new bottle of my everyday cologne, because I ran out. It costs about $200.

Today in the bathroom I dropped and shattered said bottle of cologne.

Frustrating.


----------



## WillSpark

I suppose this "confessions thread" post belongs here more.

I wrote a song and I'm incredibly happy how it came out. Considering it's the first one I've written and completed from the ground up, I'm happy.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Let me tell you what I am not happy about today.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new bottle of my everyday cologne, because I ran out. It costs about $200.
> 
> Today in the bathroom I dropped and shattered said bottle of cologne.
> 
> Frustrating.



Booooo. That is horrible!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> Let me tell you what I am not happy about today.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new bottle of my everyday cologne, because I ran out. It costs about $200.
> 
> Today in the bathroom I dropped and shattered said bottle of cologne.
> 
> Frustrating.



That'd drive me crazy- especially as you're paying such a horrendous amount for a bottle of liquid. I got a new perfume once that I loved the smell of, but when I put it on it just didn't work well with me :doh: I gave myself headaches.

But $200? You must smell ungodly good- put some on and come over here.


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> That'd drive me crazy- especially as you're paying such a horrendous amount for a bottle of liquid. I got a new perfume once that I loved the smell of, but when I put it on it just didn't work well with me :doh: I gave myself headaches.
> 
> But $200? You must smell ungodly good- put some on and come over here.



It's expensive, but to me it is totally worth it. I just love everything about it. It smells perfect on me as strange as that sounds. I am ALWAYS getting compliments on it. Plus it makes me happy.


----------



## theronin23

At least your bathroom will smell damn good for a little while.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> It's expensive, but to me it is totally worth it. I just love everything about it. It smells perfect on me as strange as that sounds. I am ALWAYS getting compliments on it. Plus it makes me happy.



I fully support expensive cologne/perfume/toiletries in general. You don't have to replace that kind of thing very often... and most of the time... the more you pay the better quality it is.
ALSO... I once read that fragrances smell different on different people. So something that smells great on you might stink on someone else!


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> I fully support expensive cologne/perfume/toiletries in general. You don't have to replace that kind of thing very often... and most of the time... the more you pay the better quality it is.
> ALSO... I once read that fragrances smell different on different people. So something that smells great on you might stink on someone else!



Yep- that's what happened to me. You don't know how it'll react to your body chemistry until you try it on. Plus, if you make a major change to your diet it might change how it smells.

But I love getting pricy perfumes and switching them up once in awhile. Different perfumes for different moods- scents always make a certain impression.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I like the cologn and perfume talk thats going on
good smells are always good stuff
and chaz sorry to here that man


----------



## warwagon86

Tad said:


> Woohoo! The move went well?



getting there! need a job but asking my angels for some help and applying everywhere!!!


----------



## warwagon86

BigChaz said:


> Let me tell you what I am not happy about today.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new bottle of my everyday cologne, because I ran out. It costs about $200.
> 
> Today in the bathroom I dropped and shattered said bottle of cologne.
> 
> Frustrating.



awww man i did that with a bottle of acqua di gio when i was in the states - at a summer camp as wlel its piss annoying!!

what do you wear dude?

but on the plus side when you got for a number 2 the bathroom will still smell good


----------



## BigChaz

warwagon86 said:


> awww man i did that with a bottle of acqua di gio when i was in the states - at a summer camp as wlel its piss annoying!!
> 
> what do you wear dude?
> 
> but on the plus side when you got for a number 2 the bathroom will still smell good



Acqua di gio is nice, I have a bottle of that on my counter-top actually.

The cologne I dropped is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KMDQX6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I buy a slightly bigger bottle but you get the gist


----------



## Sasquatch!

Esther said:


> I fully support expensive cologne/perfume/toiletries in general. You don't have to replace that kind of thing very often... and most of the time... the more you pay the better quality it is.
> ALSO... I once read that fragrances smell different on different people. So something that smells great on you might stink on someone else!



That's why it took me 3 days to pick out cologne.
The chemicals in it react with your skin (obviously) so after half an hour or more you end up with a different scent.

Skin was the final test...I didn't try everyone on myself.


----------



## Zowie

Agh, Chaz, I sympathize. I was unpacking one of my suitcases, and one of my bottles leaked. It's a beautiful perfume, but now my bedroom smells ridiculously strong, like a cheap cathouse.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Agh, Chaz, I sympathize. I was unpacking one of my suitcases, and one of my bottles leaked. It's a beautiful perfume, but now my bedroom smells ridiculously strong, like a cheap cathouse.



Don't be down on yourself, your bedroom is definitely not a CHEAP cathouse


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Agh, Chaz, I sympathize. I was unpacking one of my suitcases, and one of my bottles leaked. It's a beautiful perfume, but now my bedroom smells ridiculously strong, like a cheap cathouse.



how cheap???


----------



## warwagon86

ooooooo that does look good lol im gonna try to find soem chaz for a wee smell test


----------



## Esther

I'm happy that I have finally crossed back over into brunette territory


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I'm happy that I have finally crossed back over into brunette territory



brunette esther? i can't believe it! Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> brunette esther? i can't believe it! Pics or it didnt happen!



I used to have REALLY dark brown hair! But I was blonde for a couple years... just got sick of it and had my hairdresser dye over it today. Blonde was washing me out. I'll consider posting a picture


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I used to have REALLY dark brown hair! But I was blonde for a couple years... just got sick of it and had my hairdresser dye over it today. Blonde was washing me out. I'll consider posting a picture



don't tell anyone but i prefer brunettes :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> don't tell anyone but i prefer brunettes :wubu:



Don't tell anyone, but I prefer melians, esthers, and eggplants.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I prefer melians, esthers, and eggplants.



^ is not a hair colour racist


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I prefer melians, esthers, and eggplants.



I think border services are going to have to add a new question..you know, are you bringing any fruits or vegetables with you, are you coming to Canada on business or pleasure, are you planning on poaching all our FFAs.. :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> I think border services are going to have to add a new question..you know, are you bringing any fruits or vegetables with you, are you coming to Canada on business or pleasure, are you planning on poaching all our FFAs.. :bow:



BP: "why are you visiting canada today?
me: "ummm, business?
BP: "and what type of business is that sir?"
me: "ummm procurement?"
BP: "and what are you planning to do with this bear trap, lifesize carboard cut-out of kevin james and little ceaser's crazy bread?"
me: "ummmmmm, did i say business? i meant pleasure!"
BP: "sir, is that a tranquilizer gun?"
me: "Look over there, moose poachers!!!" *drives away quickly...*


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that we got a good price on a huge basket of blueberries at the farmer's market, because they'd gotten wet and wouldn't keep well (we were just freezing them, so didn't care). And then that my wife took a bunch of them and made huge batch of blueberry bread pudding. I think I just had the last serving, after having enjoyed it all week. Huge servings of blueberry goodness every day.....bliss I tell ya!


----------



## Lovelyone

It's a beautiful day outside, I ordered 2 books today from Amazon, and I haven't eaten any junk food today (and am trying not to do so at all)


----------



## WillSpark

Just sitting shotgun in the van with my parents on the way to college. 20 hour drive, move is Sunday, and a series of some good food stops along the way.


----------



## SanDiega

I made my first ever FFA pal! Very happy to have a chica I can relate to.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that after a sad, tearful goodbye after moving into college, I'm all settled in and already making lot of friends! My roommate's MIA for the night, and I'm just chillin' with my bag of snacks. This isn't so bad after all =]


----------



## djudex

I think I'm heading back on the upswing! :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Today's a good day. Beat my best friend at pool in the morning, downloaded and watched a good wrestling show and watched a very good film for the second time. Chatted with a good friend on AIM too, always a pleasure. Plus i'm going to try and write something soon if I manage to stay in the mood.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I hung out with my flatmate and his brother....went for a ride and a walk...we fixed my 'puter...had a massive (divine) curry take-out and watched some trashy TV.


----------



## Surlysomething

My cousin's wedding is next weekend and I found two pretty blouses that I ended up buying when I went shopping. I was worried I would find nothing.

They were an awesome deal as well. Yay!


----------



## viracocha

I'm finally home for more than a week! I will have slept at home all of 4 times in the month of August. XD


----------



## Amaranthine

EVERYTHING. I'm happy about everything.

I've met so many new friends- and had the chance to keep up with good friends on AIM too =D 

I got fresh fruit, got to see more of the campus, and went and danced in a pit full of soapy foam. I accidentally called my dorm home today. I'm really surprised how fast I took to college. My dorm food is AWESOME and I'm totally vegan again. 

Just gotta find the FFAs here now...there has to be at least one!

Goodness I'm giddy- time to shut up and get a shower :happy:


----------



## CherryRVA

I feel fantastic. I spent all day today with Green Giant's mother, grandmother, sister, and her two best friends. His sister is getting married next year and asked me to be a bridesmaid. We went to a wedding expo today, went out to lunch, came back to his parents house, hung out for awhile and then went to a private fitting at a wonderful bridal shop, then off to dinner.

I seriously had the most perfect day today...and the best part was how much fun we had, how natural it felt to be around all these important women in his life. We all have the same sense of humor, similar outlooks on life, similar opinions. 

And at different times I heard them say about me "I like her"..."OMG, she's a keeper" "yeah she's definitely one of us.." His grandmother and I were sitting on the couch a little bit ago and he stopped by on his way to work. She told him to his face, "Yes, this one is a keeper! I approve!" She asked me to come visit her (she lives about 2 hours away from us) as soon as we get some free time, maybe Labor Day weekend.

And his sister and her two best friends fit with me perfectly too and want to make time to hang out

Sorry I am so blabbering on, but I am just so very happy they've all accepted me, as my family accepted him. :wubu:


----------



## Albino_taters

Today...well technically yesterday but it's still night so, today...I am happy about booze. Because as a young adult booze is part of socializing with other young adults plus you get to meet new people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CherryRVA said:


> I feel fantastic. I spent all day today with Green Giant's mother, grandmother, sister, and her two best friends. His sister is getting married next year and asked me to be a bridesmaid. We went to a wedding expo today, went out to lunch, came back to his parents house, hung out for awhile and then went to a private fitting at a wonderful bridal shop, then off to dinner.
> 
> I seriously had the most perfect day today...and the best part was how much fun we had, how natural it felt to be around all these important women in his life. We all have the same sense of humor, similar outlooks on life, similar opinions.
> 
> And at different times I heard them say about me "I like her"..."OMG, she's a keeper" "yeah she's definitely one of us.." His grandmother and I were sitting on the couch a little bit ago and he stopped by on his way to work. She told him to his face, "Yes, this one is a keeper! I approve!" She asked me to come visit her (she lives about 2 hours away from us) as soon as we get some free time, maybe Labor Day weekend.
> 
> And his sister and her two best friends fit with me perfectly too and want to make time to hang out
> 
> Sorry I am so blabbering on, but I am just so very happy they've all accepted me, as my family accepted him. :wubu:



Blabbering forgiven. This is really awesome, also very important. It's a great thing they. Took to you so well. Enjoy Washington.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm happy that I went to see Scott Pilgrim vs. The World today. Haven't laughed so much during a film in a long time. Heartily recommend. I am currently happy that I have beer.


----------



## BigChaz




----------



## LovesBigMen

Thank you for that Chaz


----------



## Mordecai

Everything is re-arranged and I received some fun mail.


----------



## Mishty

Firefox. 4 days of no java,no networking,no uploading. One tiny little download later, and i'm golden. 

Woot.


----------



## Amaranthine

I had a totally awesome day. Not only do I feel a lot more rested, but some amazing friends made it pretty special :wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

I just turned 21 a couple hours ago and I'm fucking trashed! About to sleep for a bit and got back to drinking around noon.
Anyone from Dims(Fish, Amaranthine, others I'm missing) in Buffalo are invited to my bday party near Hertel and Colvin Ave tonight around 10pm. PM me for deets.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> I just turned 21 a couple hours ago and I'm fucking trashed! About to sleep for a bit and got back to drinking around noon.
> Anyone from Dims(Fish, Amaranthine, others I'm missing) in Buffalo are invited to my bday party near Hertel and Colvin Ave tonight around 10pm. PM me for deets.



Thanks for the invite Bearsy but i have to work tonight =(

Happy Birthday though!


----------



## Amaranthine

Bearsy said:


> I just turned 21 a couple hours ago and I'm fucking trashed! About to sleep for a bit and got back to drinking around noon.
> Anyone from Dims(Fish, Amaranthine, others I'm missing) in Buffalo are invited to my bday party near Hertel and Colvin Ave tonight around 10pm. PM me for deets.



Yeah- thank you for the invite, but I'm afraid I can't make it either =[ But Happy Birthday! I hope the party is great!


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm always happy when I'm watching The Godfather.


----------



## Albino_taters

I'm happy that after work I walked away with 10, 1 pint bottles and 3 six packs worth of micro beer for the price of free. This will be the nicest labour day, EVER!


----------



## Wantabelly

....that after the shoddiest British summer of all time, the sun has finally come out and I still have two weeks of sick leave left to enjoy it  (but deep down i know the rain will probably be back tomorrow - i'm trying to ignore that!)


----------



## Wantabelly

BigChaz said:


>



This has also just made me alot happier


----------



## CherryRVA

I am happy that my wake up call yesterday morning was the HR department at a place I applied for a job...they got my online app that I submitted Thursday night and called me by noon Friday to let me know that the manager for that department is on vacation, but WILL be calling me for an interview next week. She told me the manager's name like 3 times so that I wouldn't forget, LOL. She told me that this manager has access to her work email while on vacation, so might even call this weekend. 

I am so hoping that I get this job. It would be so perfect.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> I am happy that my wake up call yesterday morning was the HR department at a place I applied for a job...they got my online app that I submitted Thursday night and called me by noon Friday to let me know that the manager for that department is on vacation, but WILL be calling me for an interview next week. She told me the manager's name like 3 times so that I wouldn't forget, LOL. She told me that this manager has access to her work email while on vacation, so might even call this weekend.
> 
> I am so hoping that I get this job. It would be so perfect.


*
YEAH YOU GO GIRL...been there less then a month and POSSIBLY LANDING A JOB???? PRICELESS*


----------



## Esther

CherryRVA said:


> I am so hoping that I get this job. It would be so perfect.



Woo hoo! That sounds like good news. Good luck at your interview!


----------



## Esther

I'm happy that I finally have a few days off next week. Phew!


----------



## Vageta

BigChaz said:


>




Ok you have to tell the story of these pics.


----------



## BigChaz

Vageta said:


> Ok you have to tell the story of these pics.



I didn't take them


----------



## Zowie

I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



That's awesome. Congrats


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



Woohoo! Congratulations.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



Sweet gig!


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



CONGRATULATIONS ON BECOMING AN ENABLER


----------



## ~da rev~

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



You know I live right by the Whole Foods HQ, right? So, if need be, I can go there and start some shit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*TWO DAY WEEK AFTER A HOLIDAY wooooohooooo

HEADIN' to the beach with good friends- so ready for UTTER RELAXATION *

*I went into work Sunday 4 hours + Monday 4 hours (don't wanna get too behind) and only USE 1 vacation day ....am I a workaholic?*


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!





BigChaz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON BECOMING AN ENABLER



The interplay on this board makes me happy 

(also, congrats BE....let us know how the scenery is once you've started work! Also good luck CherryRVA, I hope you get the job!)


----------



## spiritangel

Two new cupcake bears are almost ready to join the world just need noses one more ear and sprinkles and they are done taking this years bear total to 21 when I finish them trow

and I actually have one set of the right size eyes for another bear that is cut out and ready to sew, more comming from the uk in a week or so but yeah happy cause then I can cut out a few bigger bears to work on


----------



## HappyFA75

Happy i got me some Bud ice early in the morning, something I dont usually do, and some Bread.


----------



## Zowie

spiritangel said:


> Two new cupcake bears are almost ready to join the world just need noses one more ear and sprinkles and they are done taking this years bear total to 21 when I finish them trow



Are you talking about bears made out of cupcakes?


----------



## spiritangel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you talking about bears made out of cupcakes?



haha haha noooo btw congrats on your new job I totally meant to say that before my bear stuff 


here is a pic of my cupcake bears ( think of the head as the icing and the body as the cupcake if you will is a bit abstract but you get the idea)
grr cant get the image to show for some reason so here is the link







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/soustar_creations/Available%20for%20Adoption/passionfruitboy.jpg

I have seen cupcake bears though but that is more how they are iced, or cupcakes placed around in the shape of a bear or mini bear shaped cakes from cake tins


----------



## Zowie

That is ridiculously adorable, and it's so small!


----------



## CastingPearls

HOW ADORABLE Amanda!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It should be illegal for anything to be that adorable Amanda.


----------



## CastingPearls

That would make me illegal too....heh.


----------



## spiritangel

bionic_eggplant said:


> That is ridiculously adorable, and it's so small!



Hugs yes 4.5" tall to be exact when standing up, 

and thanks be, cp, and OWA 

and lol nooo cause then I wouldnt be able to sell them as it is I do one boy and one girl in each flavour of icing, to keep them one of a kind and limited edition. Current flavour is peach.

glad you like them I have to get pics of some with 21st and 18th keys as well i think. But after the bear show when I see what is left over

hugs and ty that made my night


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> That would make me illegal too....heh.



LOL! I wholeheartedly agree! :bow::wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

Ladies and gentlemen, i have just patched up. That's right, i have made the decision to quit smoking! again! lol... although last time i quit i put on about 20 lbs so while this may not make me all that happy i figured it may make one or two of you FFAs smile at the thought


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, i have just patched up. That's right, i have made the decision to quit smoking! again! lol... although last time i quit i put on about 20 lbs so while this may not make me all that happy i figured it may make one or two of you FFAs smile at the thought


Congrats!! I did it 17 years ago after a pack and a half a day habit and I don't regret it for a minute.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, i have just patched up. That's right, i have made the decision to quit smoking! again! lol... although last time i quit i put on about 20 lbs so while this may not make me all that happy i figured it may make one or two of you FFAs smile at the thought



Well....I'm completely aroused now.


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, i have just patched up. That's right, i have made the decision to quit smoking! again! lol... although last time i quit i put on about 20 lbs so while this may not make me all that happy i figured it may make one or two of you FFAs smile at the thought



All the best in your attempts to quit. My mother quit smoking about 6 years ago now and hasnt looked back, it took her a couple of goes too so dont be discouraged


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that I found out he was a lying, cheating motherfucker before it went any further....um, hi everyone! LOL


----------



## theronin23

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I found out he was a lying, cheating motherfucker before it went any further....um, hi everyone! LOL



HA, welcome back!


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I found out he was a lying, cheating motherfucker before it went any further....um, hi everyone! LOL



Do you want me to kill him? I will kill him, seriously.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just had a job interview at the Whole Foods bakery and it went really well.  I'm going to be selling cupcakes!



damn it I am late on this huh oh wells congrats yay cup cakes are yum



spiritangel said:


> Two new cupcake bears are almost ready to join the world just need noses one more ear and sprinkles and they are done taking this years bear total to 21 when I finish them trow
> 
> and I actually have one set of the right size eyes for another bear that is cut out and ready to sew, more comming from the uk in a week or so but yeah happy cause then I can cut out a few bigger bears to work on



Its sooo damn cute hahaha



FishCharming said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, i have just patched up. That's right, i have made the decision to quit smoking! again! lol... although last time i quit i put on about 20 lbs so while this may not make me all that happy i figured it may make one or two of you FFAs smile at the thought



And you can so do it I believe in you


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Do you want me to kill him? I will kill him, seriously.



Please. I just can't believe it happened again lol


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Do you want me to kill him? I will kill him, seriously.



I get a few shots in right? You can do the actual murder, but I feel that I deserve some revenge.

All in Jen's name of course.


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> Please. I just can't believe it happened again lol



i know a couple of nice fat guys for you jen! i hope riverside isn't too far for you


----------



## ~da rev~

I got to spend the night at home instead of going to class due to this bastard rainstorm. Or maybe it's a blessing. Who knows? Not Axel. That's me. 

I'm also happy because I love rain, and I'm listening to Ween. So. Yeah. It's pretty good.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Last nite went after a great workout at the gym + hard core training w/Dewey Fanning- went to see YARN open up for THE bRIdGE- Yarn rocked the house and then the cover to TAKE A WALK ON THE WILD SIDE was amazing....hearing Kenny Beatbox + Drop the Beat are always a GOOD TIME!!!
Off to sand and sun, GOOD FRIENDS - good times*


----------



## djudex

I know she's speaking English but I have no idea what's going on :blink:


----------



## Goreki

My cat, who loves to ignore me, is playing with my toes XD it is soo cute, and not something she normally does.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I started blogging again!


----------



## bladenite78

Im happy I got through the day. I was tired and had a headache but I still worked out including weights...ugh, now Im going to sleep see ya hehe


----------



## Bearsy

My beautiful girlfriend surprised me with tickets to the Bills vs. Dolphins home opener on Sunday.






So pumped! Squish the Fish!


Edit: That's supposed to be PM


----------



## theronin23

What am *I* happy about?! Reeve Carney's gonna be on Good Morning America this morning singing a song from Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark, the Spider-Man musical coming to Broadway with music and lyrics by Edge and Bono. I've been following the ups and downs of this production for the better part of a year and a half....so to say I'm psyched....bit of an understatement.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I also posted this in the other happy thread - but hey this is how happy I am today - deal with it!

I'm not happy about a damn thing. I'm just ...

:happy:



*H*



*A*



*P*



*P*



*Y*



:happy:


----------



## theronin23

I'm in SUCH a nerdgasm afterglow right now. I *squeed* all over the drapes. The song was so great. The riff is gonna get stuck in my head, I already want it as a ringtone


----------



## CherryRVA

Thank you to everybody who wished me well regarding the job I posted about. It really means alot to me. I am so glad I have this place to come to. 

The person who is in charge finally called me today and wants me to come in first thing Monday morning for the interview. She is very excited about meeting me, I could hear it in her voice. I was kinda sweating all week cause it was HR that called me and said this lady would contact me. I just wasn't sure if she would or not. In my profession, it's not all uncommon for jobs to be opened just so somebody could be promoted, but they are required by HR to advertise to the outside world, even if they already know who to put in it. And jobs in this industry don't open up so often.

That's my happy, she finally called.

So, next hurdle is 10am Monday. I will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## djudex

I'm happy that I'm back home and I can sleep in my own bed and use my own shower. Delta Markham for the lose.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Thank you to everybody who wished me well regarding the job I posted about. It really means alot to me. I am so glad I have this place to come to.
> 
> The person who is in charge finally called me today and wants me to come in first thing Monday morning for the interview. She is very excited about meeting me, I could hear it in her voice. I was kinda sweating all week cause it was HR that called me and said this lady would contact me. I just wasn't sure if she would or not. In my profession, it's not all uncommon for jobs to be opened just so somebody could be promoted, but they are required by HR to advertise to the outside world, even if they already know who to put in it. And jobs in this industry don't open up so often.
> 
> That's my happy, she finally called.
> 
> So, next hurdle is 10am Monday. I will keep ya'll updated.



*GO KILL IT MONDAY 10am!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy waking up at the beach DAY #3- sun shining, hot, great walking on the beach- hanging with lots of good friends, good restful sleep, and already about to book another trip to beach-but in FL - Halloween weekend*


----------



## Venom

I'm happy because I am no longer called "the white girl" at work, I am now white chocolate. I'm loving my new nickname they even made me a new name tag... but the managers won't let me wear it.


----------



## Mordecai

White Chocolate? Great, now I am hungry!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I am happy that, after 8 months of unemployment, I HAVE A JOB!

7 months of constant applying in California yielded nothing
1 week on the east coast and I've had 2 job offers...

Not what I want to be doing the rest of my life, but Prudential is a good company and I'll be happy to be getting that paycheck.

Life is good.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I'm happy that I'm back home and I can sleep in my own bed and use my own shower. Delta Markham for the lose.



You can use my shower. And my bed. HI-OH!!

On that note, I moved into my new apartment on Friday and I love it!! Spent an amazing weekend with my dad, friends and roommate.


----------



## Amaranthine

After a friend showed me this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qizNQKzatXA , I became far more fond of making a fence OUT of turtles than a fence to contain them. 

Because of this, I made my AIM status "I WILL build a fence out of turtles." 

I went and got some fries for a late night snack, only to come back to this:

Mom
10:30
Why are you going to build a fence out of turtles?

Made my night.


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> After a friend showed me this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qizNQKzatXA , I became far more fond of making a fence OUT of turtles than a fence to contain them.
> 
> Because of this, I made my AIM status "I WILL build a fence out of turtles."
> 
> I went and got some fries for a late night snack, only to come back to this:
> 
> Mom
> 10:30
> Why are you going to build a fence out of turtles?
> 
> Made my night.



I'm happy and proud to have caused this.


----------



## Tad

Ninja Glutton said:


> I am happy that, after 8 months of unemployment, I HAVE A JOB!
> 
> 7 months of constant applying in California yielded nothing
> 1 week on the east coast and I've had 2 job offers...
> 
> Not what I want to be doing the rest of my life, but Prudential is a good company and I'll be happy to be getting that paycheck.



Great news! Doesn't the world just feel a whole lot lighter all of a sudden?



Venom said:


> I'm happy because I am no longer called "the white girl" at work, I am now white chocolate. I'm loving my new nickname they even made me a new name tag... but the managers won't let me wear it.



Awesome nickname!



rabbitislove said:


> On that note, I moved into my new apartment on Friday and I love it!! Spent an amazing weekend with my dad, friends and roommate.



Cool! So when is the house warming party? :bounce:


----------



## rellis10

I'm glad it seems i've lifted an emotional load that's hit me over the last couple of days.

It wasnt necessarily a bad load, just overwhelming. But I think it's under control now


----------



## RentonBob

We had a team outing today that involved a competition where my team won. We all got brand new Samsung Vibrant phones  :happy:


----------



## Mishty

right at this very moment my Mama is frying tater tots and making sloppy joes!


:wubu:


----------



## Joe944

Not much to be happy about today unfortunately. Can't sleep, women issues, financial issues and nothing seems to want to go my way!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> We had a team outing today that involved a competition where my team won. We all got brand new Samsung Vibrant phones  :happy:



That's fucking awesome.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's fucking awesome.



Thanks  

I'm pretty excited to get it up and running. See what kind of fun I can have in the Android market :happy:


----------



## Con

Today i'm happy because a friend of mine who's a had a tough year so far is setting off today to go pick up a littel sportscar that he's wanted for ages and he's extremely excited about it. It'll cheer hm right up, which is cool to see. It's good to see your friends happy. He had one before and wanted to fix it up but couldnt afford it, now he can afford one in good shape so woohoo. He's getting one of these:

http://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=...hl=en&biw=1152&bih=649&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

Fun little things. And surprisingly large peopel friendly, i fit in his old one nicely and i'm not THAT big at just about 300 pounds and 6' 2", but i'm a lot bigger than many people over here.




Another reason i'm happy is that this evening i'm meeting up with my all time best friend (since i was 8 and she was 7), who i havnt seen in 3 weeks which is a LONG time for us lol.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that I went to my first concert ever yesterday! And it was free!

Bruno Mars, B.O.B, and Jason Mraz (who actually had a brass section with him that pwned.)

It was worth the massive line, standing for over 3 hours, and inhaling more kinds of smoke that I've ever been around before


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that I went to my first concert ever yesterday! And it was free!
> 
> Bruno Mars, B.O.B, and Jason Mraz (who actually had a brass section with him that pwned.)
> 
> It was worth the massive line, standing for over 3 hours, and inhaling more kinds of smoke that I've ever been around before



i missed a free jason mraz show?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that I went to my first concert ever yesterday! And it was free!
> 
> Bruno Mars, B.O.B, and Jason Mraz (who actually had a brass section with him that pwned.)
> 
> It was worth the massive line, standing for over 3 hours, and inhaling more kinds of smoke that I've ever been around before



omg yes it would have been worth it totally glad you went also worth checking out the live band scene around you its what I find most frustrating about where I live there isnt really any gigs worth going to or they are crazy prices for the ones we do get


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> i missed a free jason mraz show?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would have been 30 bucks for you  Unless you're secretly a UB undergrad. Still, that's not bad at all.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Would have been 30 bucks for you  Unless you're secretly a UB undergrad. Still, that's not bad at all.



$30?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theronin23

I don't understand how so many people have NEVER been to concerts when they're older than 18. Concerts have been a way of life for me. I get antsy when I haven't been to one in too long. I went to my first one when I was like 5.


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> I don't understand how so many people have NEVER been to concerts when they're older than 18. Concerts have been a way of life for me. I get antsy when I haven't been to one in too long. I went to my first one when I was like 5.



My parents kept me pretty sheltered and were never driven to do anything themselves. This is why "Go on vacation" is also on my list to-do. As well as go to a strip club.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> My parents kept me pretty sheltered and were never driven to do anything themselves. This is why "Go on vacation" is also on my list to-do. As well as go to a strip club.



if you need an older, experienced chaperone to go to the strip club i am totally willing to volunteer my time =)


----------



## Joe944

Amaranthine said:


> My parents kept me pretty sheltered and were never driven to do anything themselves. This is why "Go on vacation" is also on my list to-do. As well as go to a strip club.



I think Vegas wants to have a word with you.


----------



## spiritangel

theronin23 said:


> I don't understand how so many people have NEVER been to concerts when they're older than 18. Concerts have been a way of life for me. I get antsy when I haven't been to one in too long. I went to my first one when I was like 5.



Yes I hate not having a live music scene its been too long since I have seen anyband live, also doubly bummed as I will have my niece with me for the bear show and of course wouldnt you know it one of my fav bands is playing on the sat night (but yeah also not in a place Id want to go to on my own either)


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I don't understand how so many people have NEVER been to concerts when they're older than 18. Concerts have been a way of life for me. I get antsy when I haven't been to one in too long. I went to my first one when I was like 5.



Yeah, I know so many people who have _been to more concerts than you_ and _live their lives for concerts_.

Can't say I'm too fussed to be honest.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, I know so many people who have _been to more concerts than you_ and _live their lives for concerts_.
> 
> Can't say I'm too fussed to be honest.



I'm not like that...I just love live music.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I'm not like that...I just love live music.



I wasn't saying *you* were. For the record, I'm a fan of live music too. Nothing quite like chilling out to the jembe and double-bass at a local cafébar.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> I wasn't saying *you* were. For the record, I'm a fan of live music too. Nothing quite like chilling out to the jembe and double-bass at a local cafébar.



Don't forget your beret and stripey shirt, daddy-o


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Don't forget your beret and stripey shirt, daddy-o









:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> :happy:



I am sooo in always wanted to go to a beatnic party


----------



## Sasquatch!

The first rule of Beatnik party is.....there are no rules maaan.


----------



## spiritangel

like I can soo totally dig that

hanging with some cooooool cats


----------



## FishCharming

i have the sudden urge to hit you all with billy clubs... must. repress. beatnik. crushing. urge!!!!


----------



## theronin23

Hey everyone! Look, it's the man, bringin' us down!


----------



## spiritangel

its sooo like make love not war man,


----------



## FishCharming

if you wear a beret you are totally asking for it. 

and i have the same reaction whenever i see a teenager wearing those ultra tight skinny jeans. seriously, i have to close my eyes and count backwards from ten...


----------



## spiritangel

FishCharming said:


> if you wear a beret you are totally asking for it.
> 
> and i have the same reaction whenever i see a teenager wearing those ultra tight skinny jeans. seriously, i have to close my eyes and count backwards from ten...



but its all about the beret's and the pretencious artyness of it all 

man your a square


----------



## Melian

RentonBob said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm pretty excited to get it up and running. See what kind of fun I can have in the Android market :happy:



This sounded so much more amazing and badass before I realized you were talking about a fucking phone :doh:



FishCharming said:


> if you wear a beret you are totally asking for it.
> 
> and i have the same reaction whenever i see a teenager wearing those ultra tight skinny jeans. seriously, i have to close my eyes and count backwards from ten...



Same here....


----------



## CastingPearls

My passport application is on its way to the State Department.

Although I didn't ask, they put a date of November 1 to expedite processing which I consider a good omen.

Cross your fingers that my birth certificate doesn't bounce though, because I was born in the only county in the US where so many terrorists used fraudulent birth certificates that they actually have a poster up on the wall not to accept unless I physically go to the state capitol to get a certified copy. Evidently my certified copy might not be enough. To be sure, I'm contacting Trenton today to request it anyway and will be able to keep track of the processing starting a week from today.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> if you wear a beret you are totally asking for it.
> 
> and i have the same reaction whenever i see a teenager wearing those ultra tight skinny jeans. seriously, i have to close my eyes and count backwards from ten...



I was laughing at this... until I realized I'm actually wearing a beret and skinny jeans.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was laughing at this... until I realized I'm actually wearing a beret and skinny jeans.



Pshhh you probably look awesome in them you pass I believe


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was laughing at this... until I realized I'm actually wearing a beret and skinny jeans.



i'll try and beat you gently... no promises though


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was laughing at this... until I realized I'm actually wearing a beret and skinny jeans.



BURN THE WITCH!!!!!!!

(errrr, I mean, I'm sure you are fine)


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, thanks guys. I'll go put on something more appropriate next time I hang out with you. 

I'm happy I've got a pizza in the oven. I can't wait to eat it.


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that my son seems to be developing social problem solving skills, at last. He'd been off on the wrong foot with his new math teacher (despite loving math), but he made a point of going in today and asking how she was, wishing her a great day, and giving her a cheerful thumbs up, and reports that her attitude towards him seemed much better. Such a relief as a parent that he seems to have a toolbox for dealing with this sort of situation finally!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hey, I don't wear a beret or skinny trousers.

I do wear all black though. And go barefoot/sandalled.

So I guess I'm not on anyone's hitlist!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am thrilled I went to see my ortho surgeon yesterday and left with a cortisone shot in each knee...and this morning when I woke up I just glided down the stairs rather then laboriously taking it one painful step at a time!!!

Tomorrow at 7:30 PT to get down what exercises i can be doing to strengthen!!

*


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> This sounded so much more amazing and badass before I realized you were talking about a fucking phone :doh:



LOL... Sorry to disappoint... Nothing very exciting going on with my personal life ...


----------



## LovesBigMen

Was happy
but now I am like a bad person . . . 
bleh not happy I know wrong thread, but I have the word happy in this three times eh


----------



## Zowie

Even though my drawing class was a waste of time tonight, I got invited to join a 'sketching group' (basically a bunch of people who congregate in a coffeeshop to work together and share ideas), which I'm really happy for. Hopefully some good will come of it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

all this talk about live music 

i LOVE live acoustic music. my friend and i would go coffee shop bouncing on open mic nights and just jam. it's really the only thing i miss about my teenage/early 20's years is playing guitar with my buddy and just jamming all day. 

my goal in life is to open up my own coffee shop one day. one day i will lol

edit: eerrr the talk was like a page back


----------



## Surlysomething

*FRIDAY*friday


----------



## FishCharming

i'm just happy today. it might be because i got to sleep in for the first time in weeks. let's hope it's not too fleeting. i've been so bipolar lately that yoyos are recommending i see a shrink...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that I was finally able to find some shirts that are form-fitting! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I finally got my ass in gear and got apartment insurance.
I'm back on track with my eating and have really made strides in getting the help I need for my health issues.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I finally got my ass in gear and got apartment insurance.
> I'm back on track with my eating and have really made strides in getting the help I need for my health issues.



Woo-hoo! Glad to hear that you're safe, happy and healthy


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Woo-hoo! Glad to hear that you're safe, happy and healthy




Thanks, lady.


----------



## Sasquatch!

For great friends who insist I come over for sunday lunch and make amazing roast potatoes.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> For great friends who insist I come over for sunday lunch and make amazing roast potatoes.



I challenge you to a roasted potato competition


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> I challenge you to a roasted potato competition



You know I would totally be on if that were feasible.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> You know I would totally be on if that were feasible.



NOBODY LEAVES THE ROASTED POTATO CONTEST A LOSER.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> NOBODY LEAVES THE ROASTED POTATO CONTEST A LOSER.



How about.... we do it without a referee, and whoever enjoys eating said roast potatoes most wins.


----------



## PinkRodery

My friend has decided he wants to speak to me again. So I'm happyyy.


----------



## Fuzzy

ham-n-egg-n-cheese breakfast burritos


----------



## Venom

I finally have no more credit card debt, still lots of other debts but not on my credit cards, I am so fucking happy right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> I finally have no more credit card debt, still lots of other debts but not on my credit cards, I am so fucking happy right now.



That's fucking awesome. Congrats.


----------



## CherryRVA

I Got The Job!!!!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Autumnal Equinox tonight. Hooray for the cold.


----------



## Zowie

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Autumnal Equinox tonight. Hooray for the cold.



I hadn't even thought of that... Summer is now over. Time to pull the woolies out.


----------



## Paquito

CherryRVA said:


> I Got The Job!!!!



Congrats on the job!


----------



## Mishty

Rebate lady called, and explained shit, I get the $100 rebate AND the $20 off for 3 months because of the screw up. :happy:
AND I might be goin' to Nashville AND I love Firefox. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Summer is now over. Time to pull the woolies out.



That sounds so gross. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> That sounds so gross. Haha.



I'm gonna pull YOUR woolie out. And you're gonna like it. Maybe even ask for more. :eat2:


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna pull YOUR woolie out. And you're gonna like it. Maybe even ask for more. :eat2:



I think we have conceptualized "woolies" differently......

This sounds like you want to eviscerate me and pull on the entrails. Or do you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I think we have conceptualized "woolies" differently......
> 
> This sounds like you want to eviscerate me and pull on the entrails. Or do you?



I don't know, would you like that? Or are you more of a pull on your hair girl?


----------



## Zowie

Now you've totally twisted my mind around. I can't look at my mittens with a straight face.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Now you've totally twisted my mind around. I can't look at my mittens with a straight face.



Don't worry. I'm gonna pull your woolies out too.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> Now you've totally twisted my mind around. I can't look at my mittens with a straight face.



They know your secret.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nothing. Having a bad week. Everything sucks.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that today in class...we learned about how Minotaurs came to be!

Apparently the wife of King Minos got the hots for a bull in his herd of cattle, so she had Daedalus build her a cow suit. A pretty sexy cow suit, apparently. So, she put it on, the bull mounted her, and she got pregnant. The child was the first Minotaur. 

I will NEVER see them the same way in RPGs. They're like a public service announcement discouraging nerds from bestiality with a giant axe.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that today in class...we learned about how Minotaurs came to be!
> 
> Apparently the wife of King Minos got the hots for a bull in his herd of cattle, so she had Daedalus build her a cow suit. A pretty sexy cow suit, apparently. So, she put it on, the bull mounted her, and she got pregnant. The child was the first Minotaur.
> 
> I will NEVER see them the same way in RPGs. They're like a public service announcement discouraging nerds from bestiality with a giant axe.



Awww, the first furry!


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothing. Having a bad week. Everything sucks.



I hope things start looking up =[


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothing. Having a bad week. Everything sucks.



big squishy hugs sassy, hope the weekend at least brings some fun your way



omg I am gonna have minatour baby nightmares now ty


I am happy cause I got to spend some time with my 7 year old niece and she is sooo delightful to be around has the most adorable giggle


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothing. Having a bad week. Everything sucks.



Hope your weekend gets better LSington :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

i'm happy that i don't have a brain tumor. there really was some concern but i got a clean ct scan today! now to just figure out what the f*ck IS wrong with me...


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> i'm happy that i don't have a brain tumor. there really was some concern but i got a clean ct scan today! now to just figure out what the f*ck IS wrong with me...



Dr. Arnold has good news for you today, sir.

http://arnoldtumor.ytmnd.com/


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Dr. Arnold has good news for you today, sir.
> 
> http://arnoldtumor.ytmnd.com/



i kinda wish it was just so no one would have to have been subjected to that...:doh:


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> i kinda wish it was just so no one would have to have been subjected to that...:doh:



You *had* to know it was coming, sir.


----------



## MasterShake

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that today in class...we learned about how Minotaurs came to be!
> 
> Apparently the wife of King Minos got the hots for a bull in his herd of cattle, so she had Daedalus build her a cow suit. A pretty sexy cow suit, apparently. So, she put it on, the bull mounted her, and she got pregnant. The child was the first Minotaur.
> 
> I will NEVER see them the same way in RPGs. They're like a public service announcement discouraging nerds from bestiality with a giant axe.



Even more disturbing is when you find out the Romans used to "reenact" that myth with live bulls and female slaves....


----------



## theronin23

MasterShake said:


> Even more disturbing is when you find out the Romans used to "reenact" that myth with live bulls and female slaves....



Wait...so that video I was watching online last night was actually a historical reenactment?!

COOL! I LOVE HISTORY NOW!


----------



## Captain Save

I got a laptop today that blows my desktop out of the water, and my head is swimming with euphoria at being able to get online anytime, anywhere. 
:happy:


----------



## theronin23

You'll be ruined from now on. Laptops are like heroin, once you get your first taste....it's all over.


----------



## Mordecai

theronin23 said:


> You'll be ruined from now on. Laptops are like heroin, once you get your first taste....it's all over.



As someone who's used laptops for more than 12 years I can say that isn't true. I love my desktops more than my laptops.


----------



## Captain Save

I'm definitely loving this machine, even though there are things about desktops I like better (25 in widescreen monitor, full size wireless keyboard, dependable internet connection speed); I'm feeling the convenience of mobility, and I'm RUINED!


----------



## Esther

I have laughed at this video every day for about a week. It is making me VERY happy hahahahaha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I have laughed at this video every day for about a week. It is making me VERY happy hahahahaha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044



omg i feel like i need an exorcism after watching that...


----------



## BigChaz

I went and pet some Bengal cats today at a local Bengal cat breeding place. I think I might be getting a Bengal cat. It's a cat that looks like a leopard!


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> omg i feel like i need an exorcism after watching that...



WHIP CREAM FLOWIN' LIKE WATERFALLLLLLLLLLLLS


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I have laughed at this video every day for about a week. It is making me VERY happy hahahahaha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044



I want to watch this when I am not sober


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I want to watch this when I am not sober



I was pretty high the first time I saw it, but I must admit to laughing equally hard every other (sober) time too!


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> WHIP CREAM FLOWIN' LIKE WATERFALLLLLLLLLLLLS



Th Power of Christ Compels You!!!! Get Thee Behind Me Satan!!!!


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I went and pet some Bengal cats today at a local Bengal cat breeding place. I think I might be getting a Bengal cat. It's a cat that looks like a leopard!



I want shared custody of leopard-cat. And you have to give it a really bitching name.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I went and pet some Bengal cats today at a local Bengal cat breeding place. I think I might be getting a Bengal cat. It's a cat that looks like a leopard!



*very awesome....my friend has a cat that is like a lynx or something...i can't remember...it's too early and i didn't sleep good

but right on...i wanna see pics of the breeding place, please sir*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> I have laughed at this video every day for about a week. It is making me VERY happy hahahahaha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044



I just lost about a minute or so of my happiness watching that mess before I turned it off. There are not enough substances for me to abuse to find that funny.  



BigChaz said:


> I went and pet some Bengal cats today at a local Bengal cat breeding place. I think I might be getting a Bengal cat. It's a cat that looks like a leopard!


Now that would be most awesomesauce! I agree you'd have tro have an equally awesome name for it. Any ideas?


----------



## BeerMe

That Olsen Twins song plays on a loop in the third circle of hell.


----------



## spiritangel

a fantastic new faker song

and 3 bears cut out

and one rock n roll type bear mostly prepped and sewn just footpads and head to go


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> I have laughed at this video every day for about a week. It is making me VERY happy hahahahaha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044



What I want to know is why it's fine that kids could watch that, but Cookie-Monster got turned into Veggie Monster or whatever the hell he is now. THE MADNESS. It was clearly the Olsen kids making kids get fat


----------



## WillSpark

spiritangel said:


> a fantastic new faker song
> 
> and 3 bears cut out
> 
> and one rock n roll type bear mostly prepped and sewn just footpads and head to go



When you get done with those bears you're designing based on us I wanna see a dims group photo.


----------



## Venom

The police finally found the fucking bastard that murdered my ex earlier this year, he was arrested with no bail. I have been waiting 9 months for this and am so happy they finally found him because they were starting to think they would never find out who did it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hugs for the loss, but a major _hellz effin' yeah_ for finding the person, and the closure Venom.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> WHIP CREAM FLOWIN' LIKE WATERFALLLLLLLLLLLLS



When I came to this page this was the first thing I saw and I thought to myself, "what the fuck is she talking about?" and then I watched that abortion of a video and I started crying from laughing so much when I saw the waterfall whipped cream portion. Fucking awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls

A misunderstanding was cleared up. Thank God.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> WHIP CREAM FLOWIN' LIKE WATERFALLLLLLLLLLLLS



my ladyfriend was over lastnight and i remember her telling me she was a big olsen twin fan when she was younger so i show her the video and she's all "hey, that's the sleepover movie! i have that one!" lol...


----------



## BigChaz

I stopped being lazy the other day and went and replaced pretty much my entire closet. I now have clothes that finally fit! Today I got complimented by a cute girl while I was out at lunch; she thought my shirt was really nice. 

Pretty much made my day. Also it's so much more damn comfortable to have clothes that fit. Why did I put it off so long? Oh yeah, I know why, because it was expensive as hell to replace all those clothes. BHM clothes be pricey yo!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I stopped being lazy the other day and went and replaced pretty much my entire closet. I now have clothes that finally fit! Today I got complimented by a cute girl while I was out at lunch; she thought my shirt was really nice.
> 
> Pretty much made my day. Also it's so much more damn comfortable to have clothes that fit. Why did I put it off so long? Oh yeah, I know why, because it was expensive as hell to replace all those clothes. BHM clothes be pricey yo!



I feel you on that one. I mainly wear slacks, ties and buttoned shirts to work, the only thing I haven't had to replace is the ties. Everything else has had to slowly be replaced. It sucks.


----------



## Tad

Twenty years ago....'grunge' was cool, George Bush Senior was president, several posters to this board hadn't been born yet, I still had a full head of hair.....and I went on the first official date with a young woman I'd been flirting with for a couple of weeks. We've been a couple ever since  

Although I swear that there is NO FREAKING WAY that it could already be twenty years gone!


----------



## likeitmatters

I just left the hospital after spending 5 days there due to having a mild heart attack and I have no one to blame but myself. I ate the wrong foods and not taking care of my body and because of that stupidity, I had 99% blockage in the main artery that went to my heart. I have heart damage which may or may not repair itself and I am on blood thinners. and other pills so I can stay alive.

The moral of my story is if you are going to gain, do it responsibly and eat healthy food and work out and you can avoid the problems I have now.

thank you. :doh::doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm glad you're still alive.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Twenty years ago....'grunge' was cool, George Bush Senior was president, several posters to this board hadn't been born yet, I still had a full head of hair.....and I went on the first official date with a young woman I'd been flirting with for a couple of weeks. We've been a couple ever since
> 
> Although I swear that there is NO FREAKING WAY that it could already be twenty years gone!



This is cool. As much as I try and be a heartless skank, the idea of being with someone for that long makes me go all starry-eyed.



likeitmatters said:


> I just left the hospital after spending 5 days there due to having a mild heart attack



I'm really sorry, but I'm glad you're doing okay.


----------



## CastingPearls

likeitmatters said:


> I just left the hospital after spending 5 days there due to having a mild heart attack and I have no one to blame but myself. I ate the wrong foods and not taking care of my body and because of that stupidity, I had 99% blockage in the main artery that went to my heart. I have heart damage which may or may not repair itself and I am on blood thinners. and other pills so I can stay alive.
> 
> The moral of my story is if you are going to gain, do it responsibly and eat healthy food and work out and you can avoid the problems I have now.
> 
> thank you. :doh::doh:


Good to have you back.


----------



## Esther

likeitmatters said:


> I just left the hospital after spending 5 days there due to having a mild heart attack and I have no one to blame but myself. I ate the wrong foods and not taking care of my body and because of that stupidity, I had 99% blockage in the main artery that went to my heart. I have heart damage which may or may not repair itself and I am on blood thinners. and other pills so I can stay alive.
> 
> The moral of my story is if you are going to gain, do it responsibly and eat healthy food and work out and you can avoid the problems I have now.
> 
> thank you. :doh::doh:



Holy smokes. I'm glad you pulled through.


----------



## CastingPearls

I Got My Passport!!!! Wooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> I Got My Passport!!!! Wooohooooo!!!!!



Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy finally you should of been given them a long time ago   :happy:


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> I Got My Passport!!!! Wooohooooo!!!!!



Eh-oh! Watch out world


----------



## Melian

Today, I am completely thrilled to vote at the advance polls for the municipal election. 

Yes, my life is that fantastic. Actually, one candidate is pretty awesome and the rest are just awful, so it's fairly pleasing to vote for him.


----------



## cakeboy

Rob Ford? Please don't hit me.


----------



## Melian

cakeboy said:


> Rob Ford? Please don't hit me.



Yes, actually. 

Anyone who wants to fire half of city council, privatize garbage collection/the fucking terrible TTC, and stop the city from pissing away my tax dollars is basically a god to me.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Yes, actually.
> 
> Anyone who wants to fire half of city council, privatize garbage collection/the fucking terrible TTC, and stop the city from pissing away my tax dollars is basically a god to me.



your rampant conservatism has me soooo turned on right now! :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

bow chic bow wow! i am a total slut, lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*its the weekend....!!!

today....kick boxing at 9'30...then riding with gf and lunch
then hair!!! color and cut....then pedi/main..then coffee + AA mtg w/bestie
house sitting in sweeeeet house w/3 dogs for $$$
Sunday....work out at home on their equipment!!! love that....going into work for a few hours then its GIRLY TIME...and picking up boss and his wife as DD, as they don't get out much, and i want to see him GET WASTEd at bosses PRINCESS BRIDE wedding...should be interesting....300+ guests....*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *its the weekend....!!!
> 
> today....kick boxing at 9'30...then riding with gf and lunch
> then hair!!! color and cut....then pedi/main..then coffee + AA mtg w/bestie
> house sitting in sweeeeet house w/3 dogs for $$$
> Sunday....work out at home on their equipment!!! love that....going into work for a few hours then its GIRLY TIME...and picking up boss and his wife as DD, as they don't get out much, and i want to see him GET WASTEd at bosses PRINCESS BRIDE wedding...should be interesting....300+ guests....*



I want your weekends.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm happy that I went out and bought the special edition Blu Ray copy of The Exorcist as I have not seen it in its entirety. 

Although, I'm upset it cost so much. It meant that I couldn't afford Beauty and the Beast. 

I also couldn't afford the emotional toll taken onto me with the awkward gazes I would have got from the checkout clerks.


----------



## BigChaz

~da rev~ said:


> I'm happy that I went out and bought the special edition Blu Ray copy of The Exorcist as I have not seen it in its entirety.
> 
> Although, I'm upset it cost so much. It meant that I couldn't afford Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I also couldn't afford the emotional toll taken onto me with the awkward gazes I would have got from the checkout clerks.



Just pirate it


----------



## ~da rev~

Usually, that's what I would do. But I DO like to own DVD's, too. I usually pirate things that I don't really care about owning


----------



## rabbitislove

FishCharming said:


> bow chic bow wow! i am a total slut, lol



Thats why we love you


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want your weekends.



*awww I am happy that the weekend is over....way too busy for me and I can't take care of simple things....I am happy to have gone to the amazing wedding....i wish i had some great pics to post...the cake was the most amazing thing I have ever seen- i'lll wait til someone posts in on facebook...it was layered with neon lighting between each layer descendingly smaller, made by some famous tv cake guy in B-more...and fyi the best cake I EVER TASTED IN MY LIFE....apps were ranging from delicious shrimpies w/yummy spicy cocktail sauce to nz lamb chops and salmon...dinner was too much to talk about

attached a not very flattering photo of myself in bosses yard ( i was his designated driver (he got drunk as a skunk)...2nd piccie is all my co-workers.* 

View attachment wendy10.10.10.JPG


View attachment mpebLAW10.10.10.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Whoo-hoo! Go HDANGEL!!!! Biker Chic + Bodacious Chica = I think I'm in love!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Whoo-hoo! Go HDANGEL!!!! Biker Chic + Bodacious Chica = I think I'm in love!:wubu::wubu:



*OWA I can't come near you in total awesome factor- PUSSY CAT 

but thanks 4 saying dat*


----------



## dro5150

I am happy to be with my FA girlfriend for 3 months now and things are progressing wonderfuly.


----------



## ManBeef

I found this place. My happy factor is up by like a billion. YAY FOR FATTY LOVERS!!!


----------



## FishCharming

dro5150 said:


> I am happy to be with my FA girlfriend for 3 months now and things are progressing wonderfuly.



whatever jerk! you better be happy after stealing our jen! seriously though, congrats!


----------



## Zowie

I'm in a really good mood. My lecture this morning was brilliant, and the class discussion really kept going, I ended up going for coffee with a bunch of students afterwards so we could keep discussing. I got a ton of time off work, which is giving me a good chance to get all my homework done, I've got music playing, life is really great right now.


----------



## FishCharming

my not-girlfriend is cooking dinner for my daughter and i :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I got my tv fixed for $275 fresking $$$$$$....tv repairmen go for $125/hour? really? how wrong a biz am in?.....the good news is that the $125 light bulb makes the color so much better ...i missed it....thank heavens for TIVO *


----------



## Vageta

Im happy that I have a huge pot of Fettuchinni on the stove and the chicken and Alfredo sauce is almost ready too!!!

Oh did I mention Garlic and extra cheese french bread in the oven...

Awwwww and no one here to rub my wittle belly when Im all done.....


----------



## BigChaz

Vageta said:


> Im happy that I have a huge pot of Fettuchinni on the stove and the chicken and Alfredo sauce is almost ready too!!!
> 
> Oh did I mention Garlic and extra cheese french bread in the oven...
> 
> Awwwww and no one here to rub my wittle belly when Im all done.....



Incorrect spelling, baby talk, and indirectly referencing your fetish in one post! I am impressed, sir.


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I got my tv fixed for $275 fresking $$$$$$....tv repairmen go for $125/hour? really? how wrong a biz am in?.....the good news is that the $125 light bulb makes the color so much better ...i missed it....thank heavens for TIVO *



Repair bills always hurt! Was he at least a nice, big fella?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Vageta said:


> Fettuchinni .



*isn't that the proper EYEtalian way of spelling it *


----------



## Joe944

A job in a better department opened up at work that I have a really good shot at getting. Need to brush up on my MySQL and Linux scripting over the weekend for the interview.

I really need to stop working nights before it puts me into a depression! (Too late I think haha.)


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Repair bills always hurt! Was he at least a nice, big fella?



*hehe....he kinda was...not too big.....but he went on and on about his autistic son.who steals his tools taking stuff apart.....which is cool...but i am not big on kids .....and obviously totally UN-PC cause i said it all over the internets*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joe944 said:


> A job in a better department opened up at work that I have a really good shot at getting. Need to brush up on my MySQL and Linux scripting over the weekend for the interview.
> 
> I really need to stop working nights before it puts me into a depression! (Too late I think haha.)



*sweweeet.....GOOD LUCK!!!!

.i started classes in MySQL and realized i wasn't advanced enuf for that...so back to drawing board- doing excel/access and getting them down....lame :doh:*


----------



## BigChaz

Joe944 said:


> A job in a better department opened up at work that I have a really good shot at getting. Need to brush up on my MySQL and Linux scripting over the weekend for the interview.
> 
> I really need to stop working nights before it puts me into a depression! (Too late I think haha.)



MySQL - kill me now.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL



That is ridiculously cute! I wanna go trick or treating...


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL



Omg I think my head a'sploded from cuteness overload...


----------



## Esther

Outrageously cute.


----------



## Surlysomething

That I found the right driver and installed it properly. I have sound again!


----------



## Surlysomething

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL




She is so freaking cute!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL


 
OMG! That is disgustingly full of awesome cuteness! What a sweetie-pie!


----------



## Zowie

I am happy for the people on this board. :wubu: There's no end to how amazing it is.


----------



## BigChaz

I'm happy that I am on this board because according to Bionic Eggplant that makes me amazing by proxy.


----------



## Mordecai

I'm happy I still have delicious cupcakes at my desk.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy about adorable Halloween costumes. LOL



this is the second time I've seen this picture, and I'll say the same thing again. 

I want those shoes, I have the perfect socks for them.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is the second time I've seen this picture, and I'll say the same thing again.
> 
> I want those shoes, I have the perfect socks for them.



Peyton is currently in your area...maybe you guys can get together and she will let you try the shoes on.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Peyton is currently in your area...maybe you guys can get together and she will let you try the shoes on.



hahaha, I'll keep that in mind. 

Martini Ranch here I come. Punchin' hoes left and right.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Martini Ranch here I come. Punchin' hoes left and right.



Say hi to you know who LOLOLOL


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm happy because I know I'm going to sleep in until the cows come home tomorrow!


----------



## Lovelyone

my niece..made dinner for the family. sweet.


----------



## rabbitislove

Im happy because I found an ankle doctor who takes my insurance, got an OB/GYN appointment, applied to graduate with my Masters degree in the Spring and I got VEGAN PIZZA for dinner


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> Im happy because I found an ankle doctor who takes my insurance, got an OB/GYN appointment, applied to graduate with my Masters degree in the Spring and I got VEGAN PIZZA for dinner



wow, today was just your day.


----------



## Joe944

Had an interview to transfer to a better position in the same company where I can learn a lot and work normal hours with no weekends instead of graveyard shift! Felt like it went really well too, so wish me luck.


----------



## BigChaz

Joe944 said:


> Had an interview to transfer to a better position in the same company where I can learn a lot and work normal hours with no weekends instead of graveyard shift! Felt like it went really well too, so wish me luck.



Good luck! I really hope everything works out for you!


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Good luck! I really hope everything works out for you!



ok, you're overwhelming politeness and optimism makes me want to rape you... stop, stop now. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP CHAZ!!!!!!


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> ok, you're overwhelming politeness and optimism makes me want to rape you... stop, stop now. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP CHAZ!!!!!!



Me being nice is not over the top, getting jobs is a big deal!


----------



## theronin23

Going to see one of my good friends play Frank 'n' Furter in the Rocky Horror Show (the play, not a shadow cast) in Orlando on the 13th; AND, I just found out the inimitable Jay Mohr is gonna be at the Orlando Improv on the 20th!!! I can NOT wait.


----------



## BigChaz

I made a really good dinner.

I made an absolutely perfect seafood stock veloute, then reduced it down to a nice drizzle sauce (but not too much so I wouldn't loose texture). Then I lightly poached a salmon fillet in seasoned water until it was about halfway done. While it was poaching I had my cast-iron skillet get to about 500F or so. I finished off the salmon with a super hot sear and served it over a chickpea potash.

Man. So good.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

My new headphones arrived in the post today. Excellent pair of Sennheisers.


----------



## BigChaz

Boris_the_Spider said:


> My new headphones arrived in the post today. Excellent pair of Sennheisers.



Which model? I too am a Sennheiser fan.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

BigChaz said:


> Which model? I too am a Sennheiser fan.



HD 448. I haven't bought anything other than Sennheiser since I got my first pair about three years ago.


----------



## BigChaz

Those are good ones for sure


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy Chaz is being nice.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Very impressed so far. I could have easily spent a lot more (and I was very, very tempted) but my credit card would not have been amused. For the price these are excellent.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy Chaz is being nice.



i have to go pick up a stun gun and some anal ease. yes, anal ease; just because i'm going to rape him doesn't mean i'm a monster!


----------



## Esther

I'm happy that aside from a piddly little presentation on November 2nd, I have NO SCHOOL ASSIGNMENTS due until December!!


----------



## rabbitislove

Go Esther and Joe!

I am happy that I am not pregnant 

Sometimes kids, when you drink a whole bottle of white zin, and a beer, and a shot of vodka on your birthday and a 90 lb man wants to have sex with you, even though your a chubby chaser; the alcohol clouds your judgment. True story. 

I had to spent like 15 minutes the next morning listening to "OH no! I had sex with a chubby chaser! You must have been reallllll drunk"

Oh my life...


----------



## theronin23

rabbitislove said:


> Go Esther and Joe!
> 
> I am happy that I am not pregnant
> 
> Sometimes kids, when you drink a whole bottle of white zin, and a beer, and a shot of vodka on your birthday and a 90 lb man wants to have sex with you, even though your a chubby chaser; the alcohol clouds your judgment. True story.
> 
> I had to spent like 15 minutes the next morning listening to "OH no! I had sex with a chubby chaser! You must have been reallllll drunk"
> 
> Oh my life...



What has two thumbs and can get the bad experience of a skinny guy getting it in off your mind? This guy! 

...nothin'?


----------



## rabbitislove

theronin23 said:


> What has two thumbs and can get the bad experience of a skinny guy getting it in off your mind? This guy!
> 
> ...nothin'?



I just LOLed. You rule Ronen


----------



## JenFromOC

rabbitislove said:


> Go Esther and Joe!
> 
> I am happy that I am not pregnant
> 
> Sometimes kids, when you drink a whole bottle of white zin, and a beer, and a shot of vodka on your birthday and a 90 lb man wants to have sex with you, even though your a chubby chaser; the alcohol clouds your judgment. True story.
> 
> I had to spent like 15 minutes the next morning listening to "OH no! I had sex with a chubby chaser! You must have been reallllll drunk"
> 
> Oh my life...



Plan B 

Notice I have lots of great sex tips? 

Also, I believe "someone" has a Plan C. He's got 2 thumbs.


----------



## theronin23

rabbitislove said:


> I just LOLed. You rule Ronen



Anytime, ma'am *tips non-existent hat*



JenFromOC said:


> Also, I believe "someone" has a Plan C. He's got 2 thumbs.



Actually *digs through some stuff* I do






I'll "Mandy Goes To Med School" your ass for no charge!

ETA: Good gosh, my hair was DISASTROUS that day.


----------



## Melian

I was unhappy because, once again, I have to go for several highly unpleasant medical exams today. Ugh...I've got more medical problems than my 80 year old grandmother.

BUT

I am now happy, because my husband sent me this pic:






and said, "I'm the hand and you're the little bird." LOL. *easily amused*


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I was unhappy because, once again, I have to go for several highly unpleasant medical exams today. Ugh...I've got more medical problems than my 80 year old grandmother.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I am now happy, because my husband sent me this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> and said, "I'm the hand and you're the little bird." LOL. *easily amused*


 
Cute bird. Why do I picture it all squished though? Haha.


----------



## ManBeef

2 for one Taro with Boba... mmmmm


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm stoked that i'm going to see my girls from the old job.

And that i'm going out for dinner and a movie. For free!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Cute bird. Why do I picture it all squished though? Haha.



Psh. He's comfortable 

Enjoy your free movie!!


----------



## Amaranthine

ManBeef said:


> 2 for one Taro with Boba... mmmmm



Wait...Taro bubble tea? I love that stuff. 

I'm happy cause...I have no reason not to be. Got an awesome halloween costume the other day- or lack of a costume, you might say. It's good to be in college.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Wait...Taro bubble tea? I love that stuff.
> 
> I'm happy cause...I have no reason not to be. Got an awesome halloween costume the other day- or lack of a costume, you might say. It's good to be in college.



Taro is my absolute favorite! followed by honeydew :eat2:

too bad i cannot find a boba place around here...


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> Taro is my absolute favorite! followed by honeydew :eat2:
> 
> too bad i cannot find a boba place around here...



Zomg. Honeydew is probably my second favorite too. I have a bubble tea place right on campus with maybe 15 different flavors. SO GOOD :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Zomg. Honeydew is probably my second favorite too. I have a bubble tea place right on campus with maybe 15 different flavors. SO GOOD :happy:



hmmm.... i might have to take a drive to UB!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy because no matter how angry I am, once I get here and read through some of the stuff you guys post, I'm laughing again.

Blinding, white-hot, rage can be calmed with laughter. Who knew?


----------



## theronin23

Ok, before I give my happy, I'm a little disappointed that no one (vocally) got my Amanda Palmer/Dresden Dolls reference. Shame on the lot of you.

NOW, on to what I'm REALLY REALLY like GIDDY happy about. Catfish (a movie) finally leaked! I'm like 5 minutes away from watching it!

It's the little, illegal things in life


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Ok, before I give my happy, I'm a little disappointed that no one (vocally) got my Amanda Palmer/Dresden Dolls reference. Shame on the lot of you.



Vocally indeed, Sir. It's playing on the 'Pod as we speak. Singing along loudly!

-BTW, totally one of my top favs from them.


----------



## Amaranthine

bionic_eggplant said:


> Vocally indeed, Sir. It's playing on the 'Pod as we speak. Singing along loudly!
> 
> -BTW, totally one of my top favs from them.



I always favored that one too...though having the name Amanda does make it a bit more endearing xD Sex Changes is big in my book too. I'll turn some on and join the party


----------



## ManBeef

Amaranthine said:


> Wait...Taro bubble tea? I love that stuff.
> 
> I'm happy cause...I have no reason not to be. Got an awesome halloween costume the other day- or lack of a costume, you might say. It's good to be in college.



It is most excellent, is it now? I love it. I bet it has taken over 50% of my blood stream


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> hmmm.... i might have to take a drive to UB!



I owe both my fellow Taro fans some rep asap


----------



## HDANGEL15

*happy that i just roast anise/fennel for dinner tonite....haven't had any in months and used to roast it all the time....tired of steamed broccoli

variety...the spice of life......who knew?* 

View attachment fennel.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a nice chat with someone who answered my dating ad. He lives relatively close-by and we seem to have good conversation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that in less than 24 hours I will be on an aeroplane headed to the GWN!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*what/where is GWN?*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what/where is GWN?*



GWN is the GREAT WHITE NORTH!!!

I'm heading up to Vancouver!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy Hozay is finally going to get laid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm happy Hozay is finally going to get laid.



what are you talking about? I'm not going to be sexing. I'm going for the suspension bridges!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what are you talking about? I'm not going to be sexing. I'm going for the suspension bridges!!!



....laid across a suspension bridge.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what are you talking about? I'm not going to be sexing. I'm going for the suspension bridges!!!



You crazy kids and your new-fangled sex positions.


----------



## Melian

Well, today I am VERY happy (and excited) for our two Dims friends who are going to fuck whilst performing a suspension act! 

And if you are not familiar with suspension acts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(body_modification)


----------



## bigfatbull

I'm happy that I found this site where hot girls who dig fat guys hang out!


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Well, today I am VERY happy (and excited) for our two Dims friends who are going to fuck whilst performing a suspension act!
> 
> And if you are not familiar with suspension acts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(body_modification)



I thought this had to do with trapezes and shit.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Well, today I am VERY happy (and excited) for our two Dims friends who are going to fuck whilst performing a suspension act!
> 
> And if you are not familiar with suspension acts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(body_modification)


 

I feel all warm inside knowing that Hozay is going to be in my area code.

Haha.


----------



## Tad

I absolutely expect pics of Hozay in his signature pose in front of Vancouver landmarks


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I thought this had to do with trapezes and shit.



The lame kind does, yeah 



Surlysomething said:


> I feel all warm inside knowing that Hozay is going to be in my area code.
> 
> Haha.



You should be honoured, because he is a living legend. The legend of Fat, Open-Mouth Guy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> The lame kind does, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> You should be honoured, because he is a living legend. The legend of Fat, Open-Mouth Guy.


 

Haha. "Open-Mouth Guy"


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I feel all warm inside knowing that Hozay is going to be in my area code.
> 
> Haha.



I'm gonna throw the thumbs up this weekend in salute, just because he'll be in my country!!


----------



## FishCharming

Early Release (lol) streaming of THE Walking Dead!!!! Ep 1, you are welcome =)

http://movie-forumz.tv/showthread.php?t=224575


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I'm gonna throw the thumbs up this weekend in salute, just because he'll be in my country!!


 

I feel like waving a flag or something!


:bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Melian said:


> Well, today I am VERY happy (and excited) for our two Dims friends who are going to fuck whilst performing a suspension act!
> 
> And if you are not familiar with suspension acts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(body_modification)



 this is soooo great!
This is going to be EPIC
 I am never original . . .


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> Early Release (lol) streaming of THE Walking Dead!!!! Ep 1, you are welcome =)
> 
> http://movie-forumz.tv/showthread.php?t=224575



I don't use streaming sites, but it is on the DL.

Good lookin' out, sir.


----------



## nic_nic07

I'm happy that I get to sleep more than 4 hours tonight?
....yeah, that wasn't that great in comparison to sex on a bridge. (I wonder if there's a drink for that...not that I drink, but it would be a great virgin drink.)

*ponders*


----------



## djudex

This makes me happier each time I watch it.


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> This makes me happier each time I watch it.



This actually made me 'aww' and go take my rat out of his cage, haha.


----------



## ~da rev~

djudex said:


> This makes me happier each time I watch it.




This just brightened my mood 10x!




Esther said:


> This actually made me 'aww' and go take my rat out of his cage, haha.



Is this some sort of euphemism?


----------



## Lovelyone

honestly...I am happy that a thread on the forums was locked down.


----------



## rellis10

I THRASHED my best friend when we played pool this morning, nice start to the weekend


----------



## VickiNicole

I'm happy I got out the house and played my first Live Action game called Humans vs. Zombies


----------



## FishCharming

Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!

...the cute little dork never had a chance =D


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D



That's the most adorable fucking thing I've heard all year.

You win father of the year. Every year.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D


Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Melian said:


> Well, today I am VERY happy (and excited) for our two Dims friends who are going to fuck whilst performing a suspension act!
> 
> And if you are not familiar with suspension acts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(body_modification)





djudex said:


> This makes me happier each time I watch it.





FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D




These all made my small heart grow three sizes. <3 <3 <3


----------



## theronin23

What am I happy about? Delicious irony is DELICIOUS. That is all.


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D



You are the best human being ever.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

What's not to be happy about?

Finally getting completely settled in the new job after 5 weeks, great friends, great family, good food on the way, beautiful weather, and a wonderful feeling of self-satisfaction for being so awesome.


----------



## WillSpark

I want that stuffed Cthulu.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D



Very, very cute.


----------



## Saoirse

"Thanks babe."

It was all I needed today.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> Abby: So daddy, i told my friends at school all about Cathulahu (Cthulu).
> Me: Oh yeah? What did you tell them?
> Abby: He's green and lives in the ocean and has wings. And when he gets big he's going to destwoy the woooorld...
> Me: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...the cute little dork never had a chance =D



OMGoodness, that is so full of sweet WIN! I love it!


----------



## ManBeef

VickiNicole said:


> I'm happy I got out the house and played my first Live Action game called Humans vs. Zombies



Is that like LARPing?


----------



## Esther

ManBeef said:


> Is that like LARPing?



larplarplarpLARPLARPLARPLARPLARP


----------



## ~da rev~

Family coming from Michigan this week. Parents are coming down tomorrow. Grandparents on Wednesday.

Kind of happy.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> larplarplarpLARPLARPLARPLARPLARP



No, no, no that's loafloafloafloafLOAFLOAFLOAFLOAFLOAF!


----------



## ManBeef

Esther said:


> larplarplarpLARPLARPLARPLARPLARP



I want to LARP!!! !!!LIGHTENING BOLT LIGHTENING BOLT LIGHTENING BOLT!!! I would be met with a !!!LIGHTENING BOLT? YOU HIGH ESA? BRACE YOSELF FOO!!! Then shot in the head. East Los Angeles has no tolerance for the nerdy


----------



## ManBeef

Took my lil' boy yo Little Tokyo. He got these cute mini foods that we collect & then grabbed Pink Berry... I love these days


----------



## watts63

Well, I'm officially under 300 pounds (299 to be exact) & I'm really happy about it because I finally committed myself to something & it feels great.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Happy that i went to our awesome downtown Farmers Market this morning for Hydroponic Boston Lettuce (my favorite) + also delicious Arugula (rocket) + yummy Chilean Sea Bass + Asparagus

and the phenomenal dinner I just finished from my shopping spree :eat2:*


----------



## rellis10

watts63 said:


> Well, I'm officially under 300 pounds (299 to be exact) & I'm really happy about it because I finally committed myself to something & it feels great.



Congrats man!


And i'm actually feeling happy again after a low period last night and this morning. I knew it wouldnt take long to get back here. I guess talking really does help


----------



## Venom

I'm really happy right now, I got approved to wear my zombie stripper costume at work on halloween (but I can't show any naughty bits front of house). I can not wait to see how it goes down when the church crowd comes and gets me as their waitress.


----------



## nic_nic07

Venom said:


> I'm really happy right now, I got approved to wear my zombie stripper costume at work on halloween (but I can't show any naughty bits front of house). I can not wait to see how it goes down when the church crowd comes and gets me as their waitress.



Tee hee.  As an (odd) member of the church crowd, I would totally love to have you as my waitress since I LOVE Halloween costumes-especially ones that push the envelope on provocativeness.


----------



## Mordecai

Venom said:


> I'm really happy right now, I got approved to wear my zombie stripper costume at work on halloween (but I can't show any naughty bits front of house). I can not wait to see how it goes down when the church crowd comes and gets me as their waitress.



I am now curious about how risque this outfit could be.


----------



## rabbitislove

ManBeef said:


> Took my lil' boy yo Little Tokyo. He got these cute mini foods that we collect & then grabbed Pink Berry... I love these days



Do you have a child?


----------



## ManBeef

rabbitislove said:


> Do you have a child?



Yes. I have a 6yo son. David. He is energy wrapped in skin LOL! Before bedtime fun. Notice our messy hair 

View attachment IMG_0425.JPG


View attachment IMG_0434.JPG


View attachment IMG_0442.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

ManBeef said:


> Yes. I have a 6yo son. David. He is energy wrapped in skin LOL! Before bedtime fun. Notice our messy hair


Wow--he looks SO MUCH like my brothers when they were little.

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## ManBeef

CastingPearls said:


> Wow--he looks SO MUCH like my brothers when they were little.
> 
> What a cutie patootie!



He is such a cutie. Always saying the best things. I love him so dang much.


----------



## Surlysomething

ManBeef said:


> Yes. I have a 6yo son. David. He is energy wrapped in skin LOL! Before bedtime fun. Notice our messy hair




Great pics! He looks...energized. Haha.


Cutie!


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Great pics! He looks...energized. Haha.
> 
> 
> Cutie!



Thank you. He is so fun. He has his spaz moments. They are hilarious


----------



## theronin23

Today, I start my new job.

Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.

Happy day!


----------



## Tad

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



Congrats!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



CONGRATS! *happy dance*


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!


 

Congrats. That's such a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



In the same vein, I was supposed to call to schedule an interview today, but I just woke up. 
I need sleeping pills or something. My sleep cycle is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Goreki

After a month of feeling like crap for no damn good reason, I have FINALLY woken up on the right side of the bed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



*been there it sucked...although i wasn't eligible for UNEMPLOYMENT...it was that much more PAINFUL..hope it was a great day..what are you doing?*


----------



## mischel

I have a full belly?!


First post in this thread...


----------



## BigChaz

Today is officially awesome. As of this afternoon I am a small business owner who is about two months away from launching his product! Fuck yeah.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



Congrats, man.

After 7 months of unemployment, I feel for you.

Enjoy the newfound wealth and purpose!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> Today is officially awesome. As of this afternoon I am a small business owner who is about two months away from launching his product! Fuck yeah.


What's the product?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Today is officially awesome. As of this afternoon I am a small business owner who is about two months away from launching his product! Fuck yeah.



Oh shit! Congradulations! 

I know I'm not your target market and all, but that's seriously awesome.


----------



## BigChaz

Thanks all! The product is some phone software, I might go into details on it later.


----------



## spiritangel

I am about to chop off half of my hair, well more up to my shoulders ish yay its getting far to heavy and giving me headaches so this is my summer cut back


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> Today, I start my new job.
> 
> Unemployment and being broke are now a thing of the past.
> 
> Happy day!



That's awesome!  Congrats! I know that feeling of being unemployed all to well....spent an entire summer trying to find a job.


----------



## rabbitislove

My roommate made my pineapple-ginger tea, my friend made me a heat pillow and I get to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## rabbitislove

ManBeef said:


> Yes. I have a 6yo son. David. He is energy wrapped in skin LOL! Before bedtime fun. Notice our messy hair



How cute!! I freakin love dads <3


----------



## Lil BigginZ

moved back to jersey with my sister and have finally broken my little nephews shyness. lol the last couple of days he has just been staring at me like i'm going to eat him or something. i still catch him staring at my piercings but at least now he answers me when i talk to him. been playing candyland, shoots & ladders and the wii pretty much all damn day lol


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Today is officially awesome. As of this afternoon I am a small business owner who is about two months away from launching his product! Fuck yeah.



congratulations! you sir, are what makes this country great! :bow:


fishcharming 2012!


----------



## Melian

I just sent a random email to my mom that says, "Remember the golden rule: food goes in the mouth and poop comes out the butt."

She is going to die laughing, and then wonder if I got into the meth again.


----------



## Captain Save

I dropped my son off at the airport this morning for job training; it will last for several months in another state.


----------



## Amaranthine

My happiness is bittersweet. 

I was talking to a friend, who's currently in the writing class I was in last year. He asked me what poem they were going to be assigned to write next, and I told him it was probably a structure poem...

His response was "Enjambment?"

Which made me laugh because it reminded me of the slow kid in Dragon Age that only says "Enchantment?"

I was sad that he wasn't actually attempting to reference that, and has in fact never played the game...but I'm still giggling at it.


----------



## Zowie

I had a good day. My work was the second selected in the class critique (which is usually indicative of which are best liked), the new projects assigned looked interesting, I'm going to learn how to do torrents and download Adobe CS5 Illustrator and Photoshop, I have a pack of twizzlers, and the new issues of Hi-Frustose and Juxtapoz magazine. It's going to be all sorts of a good evening.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> I had a good day. My work was the second selected in the class critique (which is usually indicative of which are best liked), the new projects assigned looked interesting, I'm going to learn how to do torrents and download Adobe CS5 Illustrator and Photoshop, I have a pack of twizzlers, and the new issues of Hi-Frustose and Juxtapoz magazine. It's going to be all sorts of a good evening.



*great software!!! and JuxtAPOZ is amazing *


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm going to learn how to do torrents and download Adobe CS5 Illustrator and Photoshop



HOZAY!!! Quit corrupting nice, innocent Canadian girls you hooligan!


----------



## Wolfie

I wore my brand-spanking-new red Chucks for the first time today, and my feet were very happy. Also, my replica of the Third Doctor's sonic screwdriver came today, which makes me undeniably giddy like a small child playing in mud puddles.


----------



## BigChaz

Yeah! She is an innocent!


----------



## BigChaz

Also, this made my fucking day. Partial methods. Oh yeah. So sexy and such an easy way to make code a disgusting mess. MMMMM look at that dirty dirty code

edit: Gosh dang automatic resising


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> HOZAY!!! Quit corrupting nice, innocent Canadian girls you hooligan!



No way. He could have done it when he was here, but noooo... I have to suck up to other Canadian babes instead.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> My happiness is bittersweet.
> 
> I was talking to a friend, who's currently in the writing class I was in last year. He asked me what poem they were going to be assigned to write next, and I told him it was probably a structure poem...
> 
> His response was "Enjambment?"
> 
> Which made me laugh because it reminded me of the slow kid in Dragon Age that only says "Enchantment?"
> 
> I was sad that he wasn't actually attempting to reference that, and has in fact never played the game...but I'm still giggling at it.



Great, now I'm laughing too.


----------



## Goreki

bionic_eggplant said:


> I had a good day. My work was the second selected in the class critique (which is usually indicative of which are best liked), the new projects assigned looked interesting, I'm going to learn how to do torrents and download Adobe CS5 Illustrator and Photoshop, I have a pack of twizzlers, and the new issues of Hi-Frustose and Juxtapoz magazine. It's going to be all sorts of a good evening.



I cannot rep you for that! But Hi-Fructose and Juxtapose are what I buy for art to slather my walls in!


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> I cannot rep you for that! But Hi-Fructose and Juxtapose are what I buy for art to slather my walls in!



Watch yourself. I'll be featured in both. Gimme a few years, and even I will be slathered on your walls! 

Also, I'm a hacker!


----------



## Goreki

bionic_eggplant said:


> Watch yourself. I'll be featured in both. Gimme a few years, and even I will be slathered on your walls!
> 
> Also, I'm a hacker!


Do you have a DA account? Now I really want to see your work.
I'm http://goreki.deviantart.com
Ignore all the shit in my account though. I hate about 95% of what I put up there.


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> Do you have a DA account? Now I really want to see your work.
> I'm http://goreki.deviantart.com
> Ignore all the shit in my account though. I hate about 95% of what I put up there.



Oh man, we need to hang out and be all artistic and junk together.


----------



## ~da rev~

Just sent an email to a guy looking for someone to edit his Paranormal Investigations down to 10 minute segments as a sort of web series. 

Unpaid, but damn fine portfolio work. Plus, it'd be easy. I'd be even happier if they said "OH FUDGE YEP!" to me and I got to hang out with those bitches.


----------



## Goreki

My D drive is working again! I can listen to music!
I'm still reformatting the little fucker though. Teach it to hide from me for five days!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lol i'm happy my nephews(18 and 19) are just as much of nerds as i am. we ended up watching code monkeys, ugly americans and talked about multiple mmorpgs all night. really starting to think this move turned out ok and now i can just forget the wife and move on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAPPY CAUSE I am heading to FLORIDA MANANA!!!! 
yeah....the beach *


----------



## FishCharming

Wolfie said:


> I wore my brand-spanking-new red Chucks for the first time today, and my feet were very happy. Also, my replica of the Third Doctor's sonic screwdriver came today, which makes me undeniably giddy like a small child playing in mud puddles.



omg i want one! i was thinking of trying to build one. then i kinda thought about building a laser screwdriver, i mean really, who uses sonic anymore?


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> omg i want one! i was thinking of trying to build one. then i kinda thought about building a laser screwdriver, i mean really, who uses sonic anymore?



Here come the drums here come the drums.....


----------



## Tad

1) The building manager for my workplace has finally sent someone in to look at why most of the thermostats are non-functional (and hence why we are freezing or baking half the time).

2) I finally got myself new shoes to keep at work. I had not realized just how broken down my old ones were until I compared the two….I should be ashamed!

3) *The Calvin and Hobbes search engine seems to be linking to the strips * finally!!!!!!! http://michaelyingling.com/random/calvin_and_hobbes/ (type in “we’re studying geography” to see one of my fave strips  )


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> 3) *The Calvin and Hobbes search engine seems to be linking to the strips * finally!!!!!!! http://michaelyingling.com/random/calvin_and_hobbes/ (type in were studying geography to see one of my fave strips  )



I'm pretty sure I learned to read on Calvin and Hobbes in the bathroom when I was little. Good lord it's excellent. And the drawings are amazing.


----------



## Saoirse

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm pretty sure I learned to read on Calvin and Hobbes in the bathroom when I was little. Good lord it's excellent. And the drawings are amazing.



I think the only place I ever read Calvin and Hobbes and The Far Side was in the bathroom :blush:




still do!


----------



## Zowie

Saoirse said:


> I think the only place I ever read Calvin and Hobbes and The Far Side was in the bathroom :blush:
> still do!



Oh Oh Oh and Bloom County! I had a Bill the Cat and Opus plushies when I little.


----------



## nic_nic07

I'm happy today because last night I saw my ex when I was dressed up for a Halloween party and I looked hot. Whereupon seeing me-since he was talking on his phone-he immediately put his head down.

I enjoy making people twice the size of me look down in pain in regards to what they lost. 

Nicole 10,000
Ex- -5,000,000


----------



## Sasquatch!

Silly ex! Now he knows what he is missing!


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> Silly ex! Now he knows what he is missing!



Oh he's always known what he's missing since he's done that same action every single time I see him. 'Tis what happens when you emotionally abuse me and then I drop you so quick that you shatter into a million pieces. You so do not screw with me. 

I'll cut ya, brah. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

nic_nic07 said:


> Oh he's always known what he's missing since he's done that same action every single time I see him. 'Tis what happens when you emotionally abuse me and then I drop you so quick that you shatter into a million pieces. You so do not screw with me.
> 
> I'll cut ya, brah. :happy:



He wore a bra?


----------



## femaleseat

im not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

femaleseat said:


> im not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.............

Thanks for the info?


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> He wore a bra?



Nope.  brah-n-"This is the slang term for "bro" which is slang for brother."
bra-n-A barrier known to all men.

See the difference?


----------



## Sasquatch!

nic_nic07 said:


> Nope.  brah-n-"This is the slang term for "bro" which is slang for brother."
> bra-n-A barrier known to all men.
> 
> See the difference?



I'm just going to nod and smile 

Look at me, coasting on my good looks again!


----------



## theronin23

"It's a BRO, Jerry!"


----------



## femaleseat

Sasquatch! said:


> .............
> 
> Thanks for the info?



your most welcome...lol


----------



## Wolfie

FishCharming said:


> omg i want one! i was thinking of trying to build one. then i kinda thought about building a laser screwdriver, i mean really, who uses sonic anymore?



Psshhh yeah, sonic screwdrivers are like SO last millennium. I just have this one as a memento. 
Seriously though, have you seen that they have like a bajillion different screwdrivers on Amazon now? I thought they just had the 10th's, but now they've also got the 11th's, the 3rd's, the futuristic one River Song had, and the Master's laser screwdriver (which, by the way, looks entirely bad ass). I try to refrain from spending much money on such purely fun purchases, which is why I only bought the 3rd's, but man do those others look just amazing. Maybe now that the 8th Doctor's sonic got a makeover the BBC plans to come out with his as well. 

Haha, okay, I'm done being a complete nerd for the day. I think I know way too much about this topic. 

(And building one would be insanely awesome, since these plastic ones are rather bulky and, well, plastic. I don't have the know-how or supplies for such an undertaking, but if you do you should really go for it!)


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy cos I have enough pizza points that I can order a free pizza. hehhe.


----------



## FishCharming

New Vegas!!!!111!!1! Woot!


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> New Vegas!!!!111!!1! Woot!



They went so hardcore on those graphics. Effing awesome. 



Aaaand, I'm happy about life =] It just has a way of working out for the best.


----------



## Surlysomething

I slept _really_ well last night.

It can be that easy to make me happy. :happy:


----------



## dro5150

Went to Disneyland Halloween time today with the girlfriend and had a blast. Never been before.


----------



## WillSpark

Christian apologists make me smile! It's just fun to debate. (even if I get bored from rehashing the same arguments and the debate just being easy on my end)


----------



## Bearsy

Things just seem to be looking up, and that feels great.


----------



## cakeboy

I am ecstatic that this unexpected bout of pee-numonia is rapidly improving! *hack*


----------



## theronin23

Just got home from work. Took my final exam to get out of my training class. My trainers said in the five years they've been doing training, I'm the first one they've ever seen get 100 on the test.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Just got home from work. Took my final exam to get out of my training class. My trainers said in the five years they've been doing training, I'm the first one they've ever seen get 100 on the test.



Training for what?


----------



## Joe944

I was torn whether to post in this thread or the unhappy thread but I ended up getting the job I interviewed for! Unfortunately I have to wait a week to get off the night shift.


----------



## BigChaz

Joe944 said:


> I was torn whether to post in this thread or the unhappy thread but I ended up getting the job I interviewed for! Unfortunately I have to wait a week to get off the night shift.



Congrats man. Movin on up!


----------



## djudex

Two weeks of vacation starts today, slackin' and relaxin' begins right.....meow.


----------



## Goreki

Salt and vinegar chips, milk, and chocolate. mmmmm


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Salt and vinegar chips, milk, and chocolate. mmmmm



*jealous*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Salt and vinegar chips, milk, and chocolate. mmmmm



we should make out . . . after you eat your salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Training for what?



Training for my job at a customer service call center.


----------



## warwagon86

My best friend got engaged and I am best man! Sooo happy


----------



## femaleseat

theronin23 said:


> Just got home from work. Took my final exam to get out of my training class. My trainers said in the five years they've been doing training, I'm the first one they've ever seen get 100 on the test.



niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Training for my job at a customer service call center.



Must be an upper end support gig, nice.


----------



## samuraiscott

I am happy I woke up.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that I'm going to a faculty dinner tonight, and it's being catered by the AMAZING pasta place on campus. I am so getting penne vodka.

And, I've been wondering this for awhile...

What exactly does vodka do in cooking? I mean, I'm sure they put it in there for a reason...but what is it? I've never had it straight, but as far as my understanding, it doesn't really taste as much as have that alcoholic burn.


----------



## jezter6

I've used Vodka in Chili before. It certainly adds to the burn factor (in spite of the alcohol being boiled off), but doesn't seem to add much "flava" to anything. I prefer Tequila in cooking.


----------



## Venom

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that I'm going to a faculty dinner tonight, and it's being catered by the AMAZING pasta place on campus. I am so getting penne vodka.
> 
> And, I've been wondering this for awhile...
> 
> What exactly does vodka do in cooking? I mean, I'm sure they put it in there for a reason...but what is it? I've never had it straight, but as far as my understanding, it doesn't really taste as much as have that alcoholic burn.



I'v used vodka in cake decorating before, its used when water will dissolve icing or make it run. Vodka will evaporate quicker and doesn't have the same effect. Some dishes use it for similar reasons, and it can add a light flavor depending on which brand you buy.


----------



## Tad

Our office has been freezing cold lately.turns out that the control lines to our thermostats got cut some time back, and now that the weather is getting cold the building is not really giving us any heat. Ive been bundling up, but my hands and feet have still been freezing. Well, Im happy that I went for a nice long walk at lunch, in the bright sunshine, which has really warmed me up and I feel much happier now! I also bought a hat, so if Im freezing I can put it on which should help (the injury added to insult of going bald is that you get cold more). 

Also on the walk I picked up a DVI to VGA adapter, which was the small missing link in being able to use the rather sweet graphics card that I was unexpectedly given yesterday (happened to bring up that I was shopping for one when a co-worker had just had one of two home gaming rigs die, and hed decided not to replace it, but the graphics card was still good). I had to buy a new power supply for the computer in order to support it, but for once in my life I should have a piece of equipment entirely capable of playing the latest games (have never had an Xbox, Nintendo, etc, and have always before had computers that were good enough for word processing and email but Id bought a fairly decent machine in the summer, that was lacking only decent graphics)

And finally, on my walk I decided to give in and get myself a six inch sub at subway (Id already had lunch), and my body was very, very, happy.

So Im warm, well fed, and anticipating cranking up the graphics. It is a good afternoon!


----------



## isamarie69

I am happy that our state, and country are on the road to recovery, and in a couple of years my house will go back up in value and life will be comfortable again! And no I will not take off my rose colored glasses!


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that I'm going to a faculty dinner tonight, and it's being catered by the AMAZING pasta place on campus. I am so getting penne vodka.
> 
> And, I've been wondering this for awhile...
> 
> What exactly does vodka do in cooking? I mean, I'm sure they put it in there for a reason...but what is it? I've never had it straight, but as far as my understanding, it doesn't really taste as much as have that alcoholic burn.



Adding any alcohol and reducing it down is used to add specific essence and/or flavor to whatever it's going in, like a sauce. With vodka it's probably more about the intensity, like you said with the burn, rather than flavor.

Though with all alcohol used in cooking you don't really "cook out" the alcohol retained in the cooking completely without extended periods of time. http://www.ochef.com/165.htm

With variables for exactly what type of alcohol is used of course.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy that I'm going to a faculty dinner tonight, and it's being catered by the AMAZING pasta place on campus. I am so getting penne vodka.
> 
> And, I've been wondering this for awhile...
> 
> What exactly does vodka do in cooking? I mean, I'm sure they put it in there for a reason...but what is it? I've never had it straight, but as far as my understanding, it doesn't really taste as much as have that alcoholic burn.


I'm going to agree with everyone else on this. 
Also, it depends on the quality of the vodka. 
When I make a vodka sauce I do use a top-shelf brand and put it in closer to the end of cooking it.
With vodka in particular there is a subtle flavor and burn.


----------



## BigChaz

In school we were taught Vodka is a good alcohol for tomato based sauces for the following reasons:

1) Vodka is *supposed* to be odorless and tasteless - thus making it a good alcohol to add to food

2) Tomatos and many other fruits and vegetables have alcohol soluble attributes. The vodka helps that process along to achieve a deeper flavor. Many people put the alcohol in their sauce near the beginning of the dish, and this really doesnt accomplish much. The alcohol needs be involved in much of the process so that it has time to work. One common accepted technique is to slow-cook the tomatoes in a small amount of vodka before being used in the sauce.

3) Many people believe that cooking food with alcohol in it causes the alcohol to cook out. This is not true at all. It is an incredibly wide spread myth that this is true. Because of this, see reason #1


----------



## StridentDionysus

I signed up for Reddit's Secret Santa and I've been verified.  Hopefully whoever I get matched with likes candy. :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

StridentDionysus said:


> I signed up for Reddit's Secret Santa and I've been verified.  Hopefully whoever I get matched with likes candy. :eat2:



I signed up yesterday. I hope my eventual giftee enjoys Rum Cake!


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm happy that my hubby liked his dinner today.. and that he is very well fed, naturally


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


> In school we were taught Vodka is a good alcohol for tomato based sauces for the following reasons:


This, as it has rocked my freaking world.

And the fact that I'm going to Japan for a month tomorrow.
I'll be in the upside-down-hemisphere for the first time in my life! And speaking Japanese, and walking around, and being awesome.


----------



## Wantabelly

That it's Friday and I took half a days holiday from work, so i'm already home. That I won't have to go up to Edinburgh every week. I am also going to take action this weekend and discuss long term travelling with my man - I feel empowered to get myself out of this rut


----------



## Amaranthine

I just got my World Civilizations midterm back. Lowest grade was a 7, average was in the low 70s. I got a 98.5. 


Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Amaranthine said:


> I just got my World Civilizations midterm back. Lowest grade was a 7, average was in the low 70s. I got a 98.5.
> 
> 
> Oh fuck yes.


 

Nice! Good way to start the weekend for sure! :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Last night, my wife FINALLY lost an argument - or what my son and I call 'disargument' after my wife's verbal malaprop -on fashion. She did not want our son to wear a deep orange dress shirt to his friend's 16th birthday party, instead wanting him to wear a mustard colored one - think Grey Poupon mustard instead of French's yellow. Him and I insisted that he looked better in the other shirt, but she was firm on her choice. He took a picture of the shirt - along with the gray,black, and charcoal tie HE chose - and sent it to his friend. She agreed with us and not my wife.

Yeah, I know we had help, but a win assisted by a female is STILL a win against her!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> I just got my World Civilizations midterm back. Lowest grade was a 7, average was in the low 70s. I got a 98.5.
> 
> 
> Oh fuck yes.


Awesome! Gratz!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> I just got my World Civilizations midterm back. Lowest grade was a 7, average was in the low 70s. I got a 98.5.
> 
> 
> Oh fuck yes.



*so smart and gorgeous????? WTF 

:kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SO EXCITED!!!

Heading to NYC for 4 full days and 3 even fuller nights at madison sq garden

for* 

View attachment phish_logo.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Heading to NYC for 4 full days and 3 even fuller nights at madison sq garden
> 
> for*



hahaha! the first time i ate mushrooms was at a phish show and during intermission everyone started throwing corn tortillas and i thought they were water balloons and freaked out, haha! then we saw fran drescher and george went there. what a weird show, haha!


----------



## theronin23

So, I got a postcard in the mail today, it was an advertisement for a new book "Among The Ghosts" and on the back there was some stuff written in silver sharpie.

I get weird cool stuff in the mail all the time because of me being all over the place on the internet, so I looked it up, and it's Amber Benson's new book.

I completely forgot that I did this thing on twitter, and now, I have a postcard signed by Amber Benson. It made my day.

(For those of you scratching your head, Amber Benson played Tara on Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> So, I got a postcard in the mail today, it was an advertisement for a new book "Among The Ghosts" and on the back there was some stuff written in silver sharpie.
> 
> I get weird cool stuff in the mail all the time because of me being all over the place on the internet, so I looked it up, and it's Amber Benson's new book.
> 
> I completely forgot that I did this thing on twitter, and now, I have a postcard signed by Amber Benson. It made my day.
> 
> (For those of you scratching your head, Amber Benson played Tara on Buffy the Vampire Slayer)



That's so awesome!  She was so great on that show. Moreover, that show was, and still is, quite awesome...even if I am only on the 5th season as of right now.


----------



## theronin23

nic_nic07 said:


> That's so awesome!  She was so great on that show. Moreover, that show was, and still is, quite awesome...even if I am only on the 5th season as of right now.



But...but...season 6 has the musical episode, and season 6 and 7 have "best Spike ever" imo. GET THEE TO SEASON 6.


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> But...but...season 6 has the musical episode, and season 6 and 7 have "best Spike ever" imo. GET THEE TO SEASON 6.



Oh I saw the musical ep....and have the soundtrack.  It was on logo when I first started watching it, and then I netflixed it as well so I could watch the part that they cut out for a regular TV viewing. As for actually getting to season 6, I'm working on it.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> But...but...season 6 has the musical episode, and season 6 and 7 have "best Spike ever" imo. GET THEE TO SEASON 6.



You know, I've never watched Buffy. But by some weird series of events, my dad got ahold of the soundtrack, and OBSESSED over it. I can literally sing any song from there to a 95% accuracy.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I've never watched Buffy. But by some weird series of events, my dad got ahold of the soundtrack, and OBSESSED over it. I can literally sing any song from there to a 95% accuracy.



It is very obsessable. I've seen it so many times and listened to the soundtrack so many times, it was my original Repo!. I know all the lyrics, especially to Sweet's songs. They're my favorite to sing.


----------



## BigChaz

I wish I knew all of the lyrics to Buffy


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I wish I knew all of the lyrics to Buffy



I've been having a bad, bad day
Won't someone take my troubles away?
Why can't you let it go?
It isn't right, it isn't fair
There was no parking anywhere
I swear that hydrant wasn't there
I'm asking you please, no
I think I've paid more than my share
I'm just a poor girl don't you care
Hey I'm not wearing underwear...

It's burned on the back on my brain. I'll get old and senile and the only thing I'll be able to do is sing buffy songs. UGH.


----------



## BigChaz

When we say buffy, are we talking about Buffy the vampire slayer?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> When we say buffy, are we talking about Buffy the vampire slayer?



Yes. Michelle whats-her-face made me dislike it.


----------



## Paquito

I thought for a sec you meant Sarah Michelle Gellar. Which would've made viewing really tough for you, since she was kinda the main character.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've been having a bad, bad day
> Won't someone take my troubles away?
> Why can't you let it go?
> It isn't right, it isn't fair
> There was no parking anywhere
> I swear that hydrant wasn't there
> I'm asking you please, no
> I think I've paid more than my share
> I'm just a poor girl don't you care
> Hey I'm not wearing underwear...
> 
> It's burned on the back on my brain. I'll get old and senile and the only thing I'll be able to do is sing buffy songs. UGH.



OMG YES! I was going to ask if you knew the parking ticket lyrics, but then decided against it. You read my mind!



BigChaz said:


> I wish I knew all of the lyrics to Buffy



How bout you start by knowing what the hell you're talking about. Then move onto lyrics


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I thought for a sec you meant Sarah Michelle Gellar. Which would've made viewing really tough for you, since she was kinda the main character.



Ya, her. I don't like her face. So I never got arount to watching Buffy.



theronin23 said:


> OMG YES! I was going to ask if you knew the parking ticket lyrics, but then decided against it. You read my mind!


Hahaha, if I feel especially musical later I'll do a lipsync for you.


----------



## Paquito

Well there's also Michelle Tractenburg (sp?).


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Well there's also Michelle Tractenburg (sp?).



Yeah, Trachtenbitch. That's the one. Whiny litte girl. Convenient plot device. One of my least favorite characters.


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, Trachtenbitch. That's the one. Whiny litte girl. Convenient plot device. One of my least favorite characters.



Agree. :/ She's just appeared in the 5th season and I really dislike her. I want to punch her in the face. Rather, I want Giles to do that. <3 Giles. Though I know he won't because of that line in "Walk Through the Fire" ..."am I leaving Dawn in danger?"

Personal favorites of the soundtrack, which is memorized and I randomly break into song from that musical, include "Standing in the Way/Under your Spell reprise," "Walk Through the Fire," and "Going Through the Motion." I LOVE Sweet's songs since I enjoy making my voice sound like him. 

Goooo altos!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm killing time by recording stupid songs on a four track recorder.


----------



## AsianXL

I can't stop listening to this song from Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhMYqF8SAg

No, I'm not homo. LOL!


----------



## isamarie69

Today i'm happy because on friday I was reunited with a beau from when I was 14-15 I was really quite nervous going to meet up with him and some other old friends I mean its been 25 yrs and i'm older and alot heavier then I was back then. But it turns out he has always carried feelings for me and even tried to find me over the years. When we were kids he used to tell me he loved me and I would just brush it off, so I asked him if he remembered and he said he did and that he really did. We have been texting all weekend and its really been a blast, Bummer is he does not live in this area anymore, but comes down quite often for family. But the best part is hes still really cute and still seemed very interested  

The other fun part of it was I had my cute thin friend with me that they also knew back in the day and they had a nephew with them in his 20s. I thought they were all going to be gaga over my friend, But when we all hugged goodbye, The one guy says hey you gotta hug the kid too he doesn't want to be left out. So my friend hugged him and he came around to my side and said "This is the one I really want to hug" And gave me a big hug. On the way back to my car my friend said geeeze now I know what its like to be the third wheel lol.


----------



## jezter6

I'm quite happy my Giants put some whoopass on the Seahawks.

Go BLUE!!!!


----------



## BigChaz

this

Build OOIS :: Default Build #30 successful (tests passed: 327)
Agent: Continues Integration - Dev Build

(this kind of stuff makes nerds happy)


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy about a lot of things.

I PWNED my logic midterm today- even after both proofs gave me trouble, I FINALLY figured them out, even though one got up to 20 lines. 

After that, I feel like I did really well on a presentation I had to give. I guess I'm just happy about it because I used to be a fuckin' spaz about public speaking, and I've gotten a lot better.

All that on 4 hours of sleep! Thank god my first class is at 11 tomorrow.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> I'm happy about a lot of things.
> 
> I PWNED my logic midterm today- even after both proofs gave me trouble, I FINALLY figured them out, even though one got up to 20 lines.
> 
> After that, I feel like I did really well on a presentation I had to give. I guess I'm just happy about it because I used to be a fuckin' spaz about public speaking, and I've gotten a lot better.
> 
> All that on 4 hours of sleep! Thank god my first class is at 11 tomorrow.



Congratulations!


----------



## Surlysomething

Meeting up with a good friend for coffee after work.

Or tea. Maybe some food?


I'm really happy about the meeting up part though...we haven't seen each other for awhile and she's in a really good place after being unhappy for a long time. I'm thrilled to see the "new" her.


----------



## theronin23

PAYDAY. I believe that's all I need to say.


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> PAYDAY. I believe that's all I need to say.



Precisely! Who wouldn't be happy about all that caramel peanut goodness?

Really though, congrats on the first check


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Precisely! Who wouldn't be happy about all that caramel peanut goodness?
> 
> Really though, congrats on the first check



As soon as I posted I knew SOMEONE was gonna make a candy bar joke. Well played getting to it first. And thanks 

ALSO, addendum to part the first: I will be spending all day in Orlando tomorrow with my dad, who I haven't seen in months and HOPEFULLY going to see Jim Breuer at the Orlando Improv. SO. FUCKING. STOKED.


----------



## FishCharming

i'm going to go see Skyline! i just know it's going to be anal-hemorrhage bad but i still just cant wait!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i woke today just feeling awesome. it has been a great fucking day so far.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> i woke today just feeling awesome. it has been a great fucking day so far.



that's because your newphew hasn't kicked your ass at wii bowling today . . . yet.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that's because your newphew hasn't kicked your ass at wii bowling today . . . yet.



pppfftt i'm the new champ in this house lol. i'm averaging 225 now lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> pppfftt i'm the new champ in this house lol. i'm averaging 225 now lol



You know, I don't care how young your opponent is when you're playing a video game, if you're the champ, you're the champ. Kid better recognize.


----------



## spiritangel

talking to a cute nerdy boy from sydney who loves to salsa dance swoon


----------



## LovesBigMen

spiritangel said:


> talking to a cute nerdy boy from sydney who loves to salsa dance swoon



YAY *high five*


----------



## ~da rev~

I got to see Tim and Eric live tonight in Austin. It was one of the best things I have ever witnessed. John C. Reilly was there as Dr. Steve Brule as well, which made me even more excited. It was a great show all around, and I'm still coming off of the high I was on.


----------



## JenFromOC

I cleaned and did laundry all day yesterday so today is free and clear to do whatever I want....might take the baby to Disneyland. Yay!


----------



## rellis10

I got to see my twin brother today for the first time since his graduation!

Always great to see him again and have a good chat


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> I got to see my twin brother today for the first time since his graduation!
> 
> Always great to see him again and have a good chat



I didn't know you are a twin. I am a twin too. High five. No wonder we are so awesome.


----------



## Zowie

I made a mini-comic for a school project. It's silly and the drawing style is really basic, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## BigChaz

I cant wait to buy your future comics / drawings / amazing art. Your style is amazing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*BE....you suck....SOCKS...... hmmm wonder where that inspiration
came from.....






j/k...envy
your talent overwhelms me



:wubu:*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *BE....you suck....SOCKS...... hmmm wonder where that inspiration
> came from.....
> j/k...envy
> your talent overwhelms me
> :wubu:*



Hahaha, I hadn't even thought of "socks" being that. But no, it's more the fact that I'm always losing them. When I was little I thought there were elves under my bed that ate them.


----------



## femaleseat

just finished baking chocolate chip cookes, house smells gooood, and they taste awsome!!


----------



## spiritangel

LovesBigMen said:


> YAY *high five*



he vanished into the land of the internet I dont seem to be able to hold a guys attention these days oh well



and that comic is awesome if that is you at not your best work you best work must be off the charts I agree cant wait to buy your comics as I am sure they will rock and be awesome


----------



## LovesBigMen

spiritangel said:


> he vanished into the land of the internet I dont seem to be able to hold a guys attention these days oh well
> 
> 
> 
> and that comic is awesome if that is you at not your best work you best work must be off the charts I agree cant wait to buy your comics as I am sure they will rock and be awesome



Aww sorry darn the internet with its vanishing men...

And heck yes BP that is amazing when I buy your comics/or what ever you make. I will get a signature and be rich yay. :happy:


----------



## femaleseat

Zowie said:


> I made a mini-comic for a school project. It's silly and the drawing style is really basic, but I'm pleased with it.



those are really good....one day ull be able to say u started it all off showing it on dims!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I made a mini-comic for a school project. It's silly and the drawing style is really basic, but I'm pleased with it.



You're crazy-talented, chickie. I checked out your Deviantart stuff as well. 

*CRAZY-TALENTED*.


----------



## FishCharming

buy?!? shouldn't we get the internet friends total discount? 

btw, say the word and i will totally dump my lady and immigrate for you! there is nothing hotter than an amazing woman with an amazing talent!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> buy?!? shouldn't we get the internet friends total discount?
> 
> btw, say the word and i will totally dump my lady and immigrate for you! there is nothing hotter than an amazing woman with an amazing talent!



I'm right here . . .


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm right here . . .



oh... geeze, now this is awkward... sorry, i didnt realize that you guys were, like, official or anything... now i feel bad. let me make it up to you, beers on me! 

don't worry, i totally wont poison you or anything! 

really, no poison! 

... 

... 

... 

just drink the damn beer hozay!!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay is internet defending, lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> oh... geeze, now this is awkward... sorry, i didnt realize that you guys were, like, official or anything... now i feel bad. let me make it up to you, beers on me!
> 
> don't worry, i totally wont poison you or anything!
> 
> really, no poison!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> just drink the damn beer hozay!!!!



No no, I'm just saying, I called Canadian Citizenship first!


----------



## Zowie

Heh, thanks you guys. For those who are curious, my DA is www.zoerennerrao.deviantart.com . Although I'll eventually get a website up, with commissions and all that junk. 

Also, I love having my internet-boyfriend internet-defend me, Chaz. Don't pop my bubble.


----------



## BigChaz

Bubbles? I Fucking Love Bubbles


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Bubbles? I Fucking Love Bubbles



I love fucking bubbles too.


----------



## BigChaz

Zowie said:


> I love fucking bubbles too.



im so god damn drink where are you


----------



## djudex

Zowie said:


> I love fucking bubbles too.


----------



## spiritangel

Fantastic intelligent freeflowing diverse conversation that restores my faith that there are intelligent men out there


----------



## femaleseat

its my day off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm right here . . .



Bahahahahahahahaha.....hahahahaha....oh...hahaha. That was great.

It's like you were just standing in the shadows, then creepily stepped out and announced that.


----------



## ~da rev~

djudex said:


>



Thank you!!!


----------



## JenFromOC

I woke up today with a good feeling. I have so many things to be happy about.


----------



## Melian

Finally, I have a commitment from my supervisor: I will be out of the lab and writing up my thesis by summer 2011. 

THANK FUCKING GOD.


----------



## femaleseat

Melian said:


> Finally, I have a commitment from my supervisor: I will be out of the lab and writing up my thesis by summer 2011.
> 
> THANK FUCKING GOD.



CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## spiritangel

My Name is gonna be up in lights on the side of the Australian Museum as part of the Sydney Festival next year they have asked for 100 000 people to put their name in and then each name is displayed for 15secs, mind you the screen is running 24/7 for the 3 weeks of the festival so possibly more than once its an art piece by John Baldessari bassed on the Andy Warhol quote about everyone getting their 15minutes of fame


still really happy and excited cause what a cool project


----------



## CastingPearls

I started a blog and the book I've been working on has been practically writing itself. I feel good about both of them.


----------



## Bearsy

I'm breathing normally again!


----------



## Paquito

- aced my Computer test
- free pizza
- volunteered for the Human Rights Campaign
- short Global Issues class
- took an Astronomy test where the grade doesn't matter (lowest test grade dropped), so I didn't kill myself studying
- went out for pizza with a friend at a little whole-in-the-wall
- ripped on Astronomy for 2 hours at an observatory


It was a good day.


----------



## ManBeef

rabbitislove said:


> How cute!! I freakin love dads <3



awww thanks, i freaking love girls that love dads


----------



## JenFromOC

It's raining and I'm going to my sister's to help with wedding plans...makes me happy as shit to plan a wedding for someone else. I'll never fall for that again


----------



## Venom

I'm going tomorrow to make an appointment to get my next tattoo, I have waited 4 years for this.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Venom said:


> I'm going tomorrow to make an appointment to get my next tattoo, I have waited 4 years for this.



what are you getting?


----------



## Venom

Lil BigginZ said:


> what are you getting?



pinhead hello kitty


----------



## TDElazul

I'm happy that my work day today is only four hours... Less time on my feet, and less time dealing with Thanksgiving shoppers while they seem to panic.

Oi, working at a grocery store is rough. 
o_o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because I just realized that "human centipede" is on netflix instant view. It's so happening tonight.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I just realized that "human centipede" is on netflix instant view. It's so happening tonight.



I'm trying to resist downloading this.....but the pure awfulness is dragging me in


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I know what you mean Rick. But I just realized I have to bake some rolls and cornbread tonight :-(I don't think I'll have time for the movie tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I just realized that "human centipede" is on netflix instant view. It's so happening tonight.


I hate you for this. <downloading now>


----------



## cakeboy

I am happy for this delicious, high-quality milk chocolate. Total cocoagasm.


----------



## Paquito

I'm pretty happy that the Centipede legacy continues.

*takes a bow*


----------



## freakyfred

I came out of my art slump. woo!


----------



## KnottyOne

Just got a free iPod touch from my cable company for being a loyal customer... or something. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it


----------



## HDANGEL15

KnottyOne said:


> Just got a free iPod touch from my cable company for being a loyal customer... or something. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it



If u can't figure out what to use it for
I will gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm happy that I'm all settled in at home =] I'm breaking out the Christmas songs - I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## theronin23

KnottyOne said:


> Just got a free iPod touch from my cable company for being a loyal customer... or something. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it



Throw it out. <insert expletive filled diatribe against Apple and Apple sheeple here>

I bet no one saw that coming from me, hmm? /sarcasm


----------



## CleverBomb

KnottyOne said:


> Just got a free iPod touch from my cable company for being a loyal customer... or something. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it


Using it isn't the problem.

It's the bowing-toward-Cupertino, California-five-times-daily thing that gets inconvenient. 

Apple Ackbar!

-Rusty
(posted from my MacBook)


----------



## CastingPearls

I got a new digital camera in a pre-Black Friday sale.


----------



## iglooboy55

Same thing i have been happy about since halloween.


----------



## lovelocs

Cryptic Joy?...

OK then, I'm happy about something too....


----------



## lovelocs

lovelocs said:


> Cryptic Joy?...
> 
> OK then, I'm happy about something too....




Also, CP, what type of camera did you get? I broke down and got myself a Kodak on a nice sale...

Sorry about the double post. Could a mod help me out?


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelocs said:


> Also, CP, what type of camera did you get? I broke down and got myself a Kodak on a nice sale...
> 
> Sorry about the double post. Could a mod help me out?


Samsung TL210.

I also got an Inspiron 1750 laptop and a Blackberry Curve. The Curve wasn't a Black-Friday sale though.


----------



## lovelocs

I stand mute in a state of acute techenvy.


----------



## BCBeccabae

iglooboy55 said:


> Same thing i have been happy about since halloween.



I second this notion 
<3


----------



## iglooboy55

BCBeccabae said:


> I second this notion
> <3


lookit you up in here. i shoulda known this was gonna happen :blush:


----------



## theronin23

Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark had it's first preview last night, it's getting mixed reviews, but it was only it's first preview and it was really stripped down.. I watched the piece 60 Minutes did on it, I've practically been obsessing about this musical for over a year. Now I'm just hoping it stays open long enough for me to a make a trip up to NYC to see it in the late spring/early summer. I'm literally physically aching to see this show.


----------



## Zowie

Just booked a plane ticket. To Arizona. In two weeks. "Happy dance" doesn't even BEGIN to cover this. 

Edit. More smileys were required.


----------



## Bearsy

I have a female caller coming over in a few minutes


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> Just booked a plane ticket. To Arizona. In two weeks. "Happy dance" doesn't even BEGIN to cover this.



Wait, we aren't allowed to bring vegetables across the border.....how does that work when one IS a vegetable (albeit a bionic one)?

Also, have fun and stuff. And maybe warn your professors that the next couple of weeks assignments may be a heavy on the happy


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Just booked a plane ticket. To Arizona. In two weeks. "Happy dance" doesn't even BEGIN to cover this.
> 
> Edit. More smileys were required.



what a coincidence! i also booked a ticket to arizona, but i'm going in 13 days. how weird!

on a completely unrelated topic does anyone know where you can purchase a bottle of chloroform in AR?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> what a coincidence! i also booked a ticket to arizona, but i'm going in 13 days. how weird!
> 
> on a completely unrelated topic does anyone know where you can purchase a bottle of chloroform in AR?



Are you serious about the trip to Arizona? 

I'm not sure id you were joking or not, but we could totally hang out. And chloroform in Arkansas I'm not sure, but chloroform in AZ, I'm all over it.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> what a coincidence! i also booked a ticket to arizona, but i'm going in 13 days. how weird!
> 
> on a completely unrelated topic does anyone know where you can purchase a bottle of chloroform in AR?



Hahaha, don't worry, next time I get vacation monies I'll come and see you. We can get sloppy drunk together.

Edit:     

Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hey, if you're coming to Buffalo, you should come see me instead =P 


There could be mouth kissing!


...


----------



## Bearsy

I want in on this Sloppy Drunk Buffalo Friendship Time!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My boss offered me 15 hours OT for the next MONTH!!!!!!!!!!

wooohooo......that's alot of working-55 hours a week 

but also a lot of extra $$$$ for my NYeves weekend in NYC!!!!

or more realistically some serious debt pay-down 

*


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Hey, if you're coming to Buffalo, you should come see me instead =P
> 
> 
> There could be mouth kissing!
> 
> 
> ...



So I heard. Everyone wants me bad.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, don't worry, next time I get vacation monies I'll come and see you. We can get sloppy drunk together.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Okay, I'll stop.



deal! i guess i could share you with everyone else too lol


----------



## JulieD

I made Chicken Tacos for the first time tonight. They were amazing. I cannot believe I have never made them before. They were so good, that I no longer feel the need to post on the "who's horny?" thread. If I smoked, I probably would want one. Air High-Fives all around


----------



## Venom

It fucking snowed here today!!!! I love it, spent work watching people get in car accidents in the parking lot got up to 12 before I got off.


----------



## FishCharming

i am happy that the bars here don't close until 4 am! what a fun night!


----------



## Anjula

I came back from a concert where I could feast my eyes, because there were few BHM :happy:

and it was great performance ,Chase & Status! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Long meandering sunday afternoon conversations

followed by The Naked Chef in NY christmas special and Michael Buble special about his road to maddison square gardens ahhh thats what I call an awesome sunday


----------



## HDANGEL15

*went to see MICHAL FRANTI....live and FREE LAST NITE....and caught up w/a new friend I made this summer at ALL GOOD FESTIVAL..it was so FUNNNNNNN

o ya he is sofreaking hot* 

View attachment franti.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

Had leftover Japanese food for breakfast...


----------



## Zowie

After two weeks of eating nothing but cereal, toast, and bought food, I finally did my groceries and cooked up a storm. I'm much happier now.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tonight is curry night! 

Zomg getting to cook ^.^
Zomg curry.

...life is good.


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Tonight is curry night!
> 
> Zomg getting to cook ^.^
> Zomg curry.
> 
> ...life is good.



I just made curry. Apparently, we're destined for each other.


----------



## Vageta

.......you two are so hot....:bow:


----------



## Anjula

Ive just made first curry in my life and it was good,yaay!:eat1:


----------



## JulieD

*sigh* Home from work...that is good enough for me...:happy::batting: a nap would be wonderful right now, it already sounds like its going to be another great night in chat...and if we tinychat, I will need some beauty sleep


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that the systems imploded at work, so I am home early


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that surly is okay.


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that surly is okay.



I whole heartedly agree


----------



## ManBeef

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that surly is okay.



Word son. That kid is too legit


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that surly is okay.




I agree with my whole heart


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww. Thanks. :blush:


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. Thanks. :blush:



big hugs?:wubu:


----------



## JulieD

My brother and sister-in-law had a healthy baby boy today! Yay!


Surly, I'm sorry about the accident, but I surly am glad you safe!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm thankful that I didn't get hurt.

I'm really thankful for my Dad for his long drive through commuter hell to help me get my rental car. 



And i'm thankful for all the kind comments.


----------



## RentonBob

I get my car back from the shop today


----------



## Tad

finally! Did they do a good job on it?


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> finally! Did they do a good job on it?



They did a great job on it.. So glad to have it back


----------



## luv_it_here

Anjula said:


> I came back from a concert where I could feast my eyes, because there were few BHM :happy:
> 
> and it was great performance ,Chase & Status! :wubu:




Sick! Chase & Status are great! Niiiiice :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

my cookie cutters came today! They are so cute and mini! My nieces and I will love using them. I can't wait!


----------



## Amaranthine

Lovelyone said:


> my cookie cutters came today! They are so cute and mini! My nieces and I will love using them. I can't wait!



Oh, I LOVE making Christmas cookies with cutters. What shapes did you get?!

My favorite was making little Christmas trees and stars, then breaking out the gourmet sprinkles.


----------



## Lovelyone

Amaranthine said:


> Oh, I LOVE making Christmas cookies with cutters. What shapes did you get?!
> 
> My favorite was making little Christmas trees and stars, then breaking out the gourmet sprinkles.


 
My friend purchased them for me for an early Christmas present. I chose a 4 1/2 inch tree with a star on top, and the rest are 1 1/2 inch cutters in the shape of a folk tree (it bends to one side) a snowflake, an ornament and a star. My friend also sent along a gift card to get something for myself for Christmas, but since I don't have money for gifts for my family I spent it on ingredients so that we can have a cookie party for all my nieces! Two of them are autistic and I hope that this will be something that they can enjoy (honestly, I am way too excited to try these things out!)

I found them on cookiecutter.com and some of them are on sale.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

my sister called me a nerd this morning lol. she said because i'm wearing superman pajama pants and a green lantern tshirt. i don't know why but it made me happy.


----------



## Anjula

today is lovely day ,so i'm happy "just because" :happy:


----------



## Vageta

I'm happy today!! *but it might just be the drugs...


----------



## Surlysomething

That the car accident is on record at the insurance company as 100% NOT MY FAULT. That my car is not a write-off and is in the shop being fixed right now. Rental is fully paid for until it's ready. And there will be a monetary payment at some point for pain and discomfort. 

Yay! 

So glad everything went smoothly and that i'm ok, my car is going to be ok and the other driver is ok.


And that it was NOT MY FAULT. I want to say that like ten times more. Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm happy that some of my friends are crazy giddy in love. I don't think those guys realize how lucky they are.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I'm happy that some of my friends are crazy giddy in love. I don't think those guys realize how lucky they are.



huggles luck is a funny thing things often happen when we least expect them and take us the most by suprise when they do


I am awake actually got some sleep before the weather changed back to crazy hot again and its saturday


----------



## Lovelyone

I will second this comment! Its lovely to see it unfolding, isn't it?



CastingPearls said:


> I'm happy that some of my friends are crazy giddy in love. I don't think those guys realize how lucky they are.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Yesterday was my bday and i got up an hour early and colored/blew dry my hair, did my nails with KONAD stamps, makeup, dressed up for work....
got PREZZIES for my first time in decades, my boss gave me her equivalent of *OPRAHS FAVORITE THINGS* which was totally awesome
and my best gf took me to the swankiest *FOODIE* restaurant in town, and we had amazing food, from 6 raw oysters from chincoteaque to 6 roasted Oysters which were heaven...flatbread w/pear, mild cheddar, rocket and some other amazing stuff, i had KOHRABI as an app w/cumin was amazing, never tasted it before, and always wondered....then borscht with 3 types of local beets, unlike any borscht ever tasted, (not pureed but chopped) and sooooo flavorful.......what else.....malt ice cream and home made xmas cookies.......and got more prezzies from best gf...and 2.5 hours of laughter and good times and talking about wookies to being typical *cougars*


LIFE IS SOOOOO GOOOD *


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Yesterday was my bday and i got up an hour early and colored/blew dry my hair, did my nails with KONAD stamps, makeup, dressed up for work....
> got PREZZIES for my first time in decades, my boss gave me her equivalent of *OPRAHS FAVORITE THINGS* which was totally awesome
> and my best gf took me to the swankiest *FOODIE* restaurant in town, and we had amazing food, from 6 raw oysters from chincoteaque to 6 roasted Oysters which were heaven...flatbread w/pear, mild cheddar, rocket and some other amazing stuff, i had KOHRABI as an app w/cumin was amazing, never tasted it before, and always wondered....then borscht with 3 types of local beets, unlike any borscht ever tasted, (not pureed but chopped) and sooooo flavorful.......what else.....malt ice cream and home made xmas cookies.......and got more prezzies from best gf...and 2.5 hours of laughter and good times and talking about wookies to being typical *cougars*
> 
> 
> LIFE IS SOOOOO GOOOD *



i tried to rep you but i need to spread it around... Happy Birthday!


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Yesterday was my bday and i got up an hour early and colored/blew dry my hair, did my nails with KONAD stamps, makeup, dressed up for work....*
> *got PREZZIES for my first time in decades, my boss gave me her equivalent of *OPRAHS FAVORITE THINGS* which was totally awesome*
> *and my best gf took me to the swankiest *FOODIE* restaurant in town, and we had amazing food, from 6 raw oysters from chincoteaque to 6 roasted Oysters which were heaven...flatbread w/pear, mild cheddar, rocket and some other amazing stuff, i had KOHRABI as an app w/cumin was amazing, never tasted it before, and always wondered....then borscht with 3 types of local beets, unlike any borscht ever tasted, (not pureed but chopped) and sooooo flavorful.......what else.....malt ice cream and home made xmas cookies.......and got more prezzies from best gf...and 2.5 hours of laughter and good times and talking about wookies to being typical *cougars**
> 
> 
> *LIFE IS SOOOOO GOOOD *


 
Happy Belated! Sounds like you had an amazing day!


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> LIFE IS SOOOOO GOOOD *



That's so cool.


----------



## lovelocs

Happy Belated HD!

I'm happy that I aced my midterms and performance assessment in Swedish massage!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

It's the weekend! Finally.


----------



## nic_nic07

I'm happy because I'm FINALLY done with this hellish semester!!!!! :happy dance::


----------



## JulieD

Because I had a great day! And I can tell its going to be a great night! Woot Woot!


----------



## nic_nic07

JulieD said:


> Because I had a great day! And I can tell its going to be a great night! Woot Woot!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA I'm just saying.  That was the first thing that jumped into my mind when I read your post. lol


----------



## JulieD

nic_nic07 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA I'm just saying.  That was the first thing that jumped into my mind when I read your post. lol



GTFO! That is sooo it! Shark Bullseye and all! REPPED!


----------



## Goreki

THIS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3dm5J5r0A&feature=player_embedded
Just made my week. XD


----------



## thekidstable

nic_nic07 said:


> I'm happy because I'm FINALLY done with this hellish semester!!!!! :happy dance::



As am I! yay! 

6 hour final today. I finished, scooped up my brain, threw down my test, and cannonballed through the window, sending glass shards raining down on everyone within 100 yards. And the minions rejoiced.


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> THIS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3dm5J5r0A&feature=player_embedded
> Just made my week. XD



D'AWWWWW. I want Mr. Truffles for christmas.

I had a really good evening, I met up with RentonBob, for drink after I finished work. :happy: It was a lot of fun.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> D'AWWWWW. I want Mr. Truffles for christmas.
> 
> I had a really good evening, I met up with RentonBob, for drink after I finished work. :happy: It was a lot of fun.



*wow SOUNDS AWESOME...2 great people!!! one location

wish i was there in SPIRIT only

i wanna be somewhere its 75 - 85 right now 

brrrrrrrr

we had our office xmas party today it was amazing......i was hired 2 years ago by a guitar player (COO) that plays all over town w/my brother - HIS BAND PLAYED IN THE FLUORESCENT LIGHTING OF MY DELI CATERED OFFICE PARTY......no one 20-30 danced ....they just don't get the real music thing? whatever.....or they are afraid to get up and dance....i could care less...i danced my ass off w/the bosses who also are my age and don't give a fuck...good times...would post piccies but left camera in freezing car....poor sony *


----------



## Amaranthine

Found out my first grade!

A in linguistics! 

Just gotta endure through one more test, and hope for the best for the rest of my classes. THEN BREAK.


----------



## RentonBob

Had a great time in Vancouver, got to meet Zowie who is a very cool friend


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Had a great time in Vancouver, got to meet Zowie who is a very cool friend



I'm glad someone else validated this, and it's just not me blowing smoke up everyone's ass.


----------



## NYC_FFA

1. Bought a hat for the rehearsal dinner
2. Got a Christmas tree with the husband and decorated said tree (Captain America and Iron Man are our tree-toppers)
3. Ate pizza and watched "A Charlie Brown Christmas"
4. Got a Christmas bonus (first time ever)

I have lots of reasons to be happy today. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NYC_FFA said:


> 1. Bought a hat for the rehearsal dinner
> 2. Got a Christmas tree with the husband and decorated said tree (Captain America and Iron Man are our tree-toppers)
> 3. Ate pizza and watched "A Charlie Brown Christmas"
> 4. Got a Christmas bonus (first time ever)
> 
> I have lots of reasons to be happy today. :happy:



I have to see a picture of the tree tooppers. In turn, I will post a special tree topper as well . . . PLEASE?!?!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I'm happy I have a day off of work.


----------



## Meddlecase

This manga is way better then what I thought it was. Considering that I thought it was fucking great, this discovery beyond amazing.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Meddlecase said:


> This manga is way better then what I thought it was. Considering that I thought it was fucking great, this discovery beyond amazing.


 I made this discovery when I was around 18. I don't read it anymore but it was quite amazing good sir.

I just mean Manga in general.


----------



## Surlysomething

Finally getting to meet a friend's new baby. 
And get to see her dog that I miss and adore. And her of course. Haha.
Going with another friend/ex co-worker who is moving to Sweden soon so it will be good to hang with the ladies.



I'm coming for you, Dexter!


----------



## Venom

I graduated college and finished moving, I feel very accomplished at the moment.


----------



## Surlysomething

Venom said:


> I graduated college and finished moving, I feel very accomplished at the moment.


 

Congrats! That's awesome! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> I graduated college and finished moving, I feel very accomplished at the moment.



That is super fantastisch


----------



## Melian

Venom said:


> I graduated college and finished moving, I feel very accomplished at the moment.



Congrats! What's next for you?


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Christmas shopping is done. Year end raise at work is here. Promotion at work is imminent. Life is good.


----------



## nic_nic07

Venom said:


> I graduated college and finished moving, I feel very accomplished at the moment.



Woot! Good job!  ::claps::


----------



## Xevoxify

Ok so this will sound rather mean but I got to watch the office suck up stick his size 12s in his mouth! It's cool to want recognition but to be sucking up all the time is annoying. So seeing this guy stick his foot in his mouth was priceless. On a side note it made my mango chicken taste so much better.


----------



## RentonBob

I only have to work half a day today because we have our office Christmas party today


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> I only have to work half a day today because we have our office Christmas party today



niceeeeee!


----------



## Venom

Surlysomething said:


> Congrats! That's awesome! :bow:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That is super fantastisch





Melian said:


> Congrats! What's next for you?



I'm job hunting now trying to find work in a rehab center.



nic_nic07 said:


> Woot! Good job!  ::claps::



Thanks all ya'll!!


----------



## Meddlecase

The funeral wasn't that bad. Awkward as shit though because I haven't actually gone to church in forfuckingever.


----------



## femaleseat

im happy im alive and healthy!


----------



## Amaranthine

I just got some legit Polish food from a Christmas sale at our local Ukrainian chuch. Golumpki and pierogies. How can beef and rice wrapped in cabbage be SO good?!


----------



## Anjula

Amaranthine said:


> I just got some legit Polish food from a Christmas sale at our local Ukrainian chuch. Golumpki and pierogies. How can beef and rice wrapped in cabbage be SO good?!



I'm glad you like my native cuisine ,haha.You should try go&#322;&#261;bki made by my grandmother they're awesome but I think its impossible to send them to you,lol too long distance 


also Im happy cuz finally I clean all mess in my head


----------



## ManBeef

looking into my italy trip. this is going to be hella wicked. ciao bella... for now +wink wink+


----------



## Tad

Hey manbeef, congrats, you got the 2000th post in this thread--2000 happy things is pretty good  (although, you win nothing!)

I'm happy that I'm finally in the Christmas spirit, just in time.


----------



## JayDanger

I'm happy that I get to spend the night at Vapor Lounge with a few of my close friends watching comedy. I'm also happy that the night afterwards is probably going to end in some epic crazy adventure all over the city.

I love the feeling of not knowing what's going to happen, but also knowing you're about to get dragged into some crazy shit.


----------



## rellis10

I'm Back! Properly! And not eaten by cannibals!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Rellis - Yay glad the cannibals didn't get you. 

I'm happy that I'm now going to go bake. Cookies aren't going to make themselves.

Happy Holidays ya'll!


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> I'm Back! Properly! And not eaten by cannibals!



You haven't actually met me yet


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> You haven't actually met me yet



LOL! You beat me to it Amy!


----------



## ManBeef

Tad said:


> Hey manbeef, congrats, you got the 2000th post in this thread--2000 happy things is pretty good  (although, you win nothing!)
> 
> I'm happy that I'm finally in the Christmas spirit, just in time.


Why did I get nervous reading this. Slight anxiety. But thanks for the recognition. That is all the winning ribbon I need.
&& you go with yo holiday spirit having self +insert whip it song whip sound effect here+


----------



## Anjula

I'm spending christmas eve with my best friend and her sister and they're are drunk as hell. Definetly the best christmas ever! God I love them!


----------



## Meddlecase

It's snowing. Finally.


----------



## FishCharming

medium rare prime rib
mashed potatoes
green bean casserole
stuffed mushrooms
pierogi
and about 5 glasses of wine  

Merry Christmas to meeeeee!


----------



## RentonBob

That I'm back home from California and get to sleep in my own bed tonight


----------



## Goreki

Came home to find my parents have gone away for a week. Bliss! 
I can fill the house with my music, and relax XD


----------



## Zowie

My parents are here, driving me crazy. It's wonderful. I've had my ass handed to me at scrabble, been told within the same hour I'm too fat/too thin, and been subjected to the dad-hates-technology-rant (while he fiddles around on his new ipad... whut?). I've consumed more red meat within the last two days than I have in the last 5 months, I know I'll be hungover tomorrow, there were no presents but I sang so much last night that I can barely talk today.
This has been the BEST christmas ever.


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> My parents are here, driving me crazy. It's wonderful. I've had my ass handed to me at scrabble, been told within the same hour I'm too fat/too thin, and been subjected to the dad-hates-technology-rant (while he fiddles around on his new ipad... whut?). I've consumed more red meat within the last two days than I have in the last 5 months, I know I'll be hungover tomorrow, there were no presents but I sang so much last night that I can barely talk today.
> This has been the BEST christmas ever.



That sounds pretty funa actually. Except for the meat thing. If I ate more red meat than I did any given 5 previous months in one night my stomach would explode.


----------



## spiritangel

I am actually inside my house not sitting on the front porch step that is huge happiness


also 


I got a george forman turbo oven for $35 I wanted to get one pre chrissy but they diddnt have any when I did my groceries online and they were $49 cut to after christmas litterally the last one left it was on the floor and its all mine woot mine mine mine and I doubt I will find one cheaper than that


----------



## Tanuki

I got a super awesome email from a cute guy :3


----------



## Surlysomething

First pot of coffee on my new machine.

Book reading....nap time.

Maybe a drive to the beach.


Best vacation ever.


----------



## Anjula

five hours of snowboarding,hell yeah


----------



## Zowie

I'm in Victoria right now. Nice place.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> I'm in Victoria right now. Nice place.



Hello dear. Just wanted to say hi. I hate to be partaking in PDA, but I might not get to see you tonight.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello dear. Just wanted to say hi. I hate to be partaking in PDA, but I might not get to see you tonight.



Hey love.  I was just thinking we should come back here together. Seems like the type of place you'd enjoy. How was work?


----------



## BigChaz

Are you guys about to fuck in here?


----------



## Paquito

That would make me happy.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> That would make me happy.



Me too, thats why my fingers are crossed. Wanna see me some fuckin'.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awkward.


:huh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Awkward.
> 
> 
> :huh:



Sorry :blush: we just haven't had a chance to talk in a while. It was the only way I could get ahold of her.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sorry :blush: we just haven't had a chance to talk in a while. It was the only way I could get ahold of her.



*seriously? :doh: phones? texts? messenger...........posting.....if you say so*
*
just busting your balls cause it's fun....I AM HAPPY....I AM NYC bound for a 5 day weekend....no work...no responsibilities but showing up at MSG every nite!!!

psyched to have some awesome reunions w/friends i haven't seen in too many years to say out loud....got a new yrs day party to attend that should rock...just lots of good times to come....and staying w/an old buddy who had to cancel his trip to cancun cause of weather, so extra bonus!!!! *


----------



## Lovelyone

I was laying down and trying to recuperate from pneumonia. I Feel crappy and cranky. I was ALMOST asleep (you know...in that state where you do not want to move cos you are warm and cozy, you know that you slept a little but you aren't sure how long, and when you open your eyes you wish it was dark outside?) when my 7 year old niece knocked on my door. She brought me some lunch and when she left my room she patted my back and the back of my leg in a half hug/half pat with loving tender care and said, "Sleep well, baby girl. I hope you feel better soon." Out of the mouths of babes...


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sorry :blush: we just haven't had a chance to talk in a while. It was the only way I could get ahold of her.



I wasn't referring to you two, silly!


----------



## Amaranthine

I accidentally sedated myself...


lol I'm happy about everything.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I accidentally sedated myself...
> 
> 
> lol I'm happy about everything.



did you slip and fall into a bottle of valium?


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> did you slip and fall into a bottle of valium?



I drank this tea called Marley's Mellow Mood. I didn't notice the medical warning that said it causes drowsiness/not to operate heavy machine...

It has melatonin and valerian root in it. Sedatives and anxiety reducers ^.^


----------



## cakeboy

Nanaimo bars and beautiful women.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I drank this tea called Marley's Mellow Mood. I didn't notice the medical warning that said it causes drowsiness/not to operate heavy machine...
> 
> It has melatonin and valerian root in it. Sedatives and anxiety reducers ^.^



i once took a whole bunch of melatonin before bed and had the scariest most vivid dreams of my entire life...


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i once took a whole bunch of melatonin before bed and had the scariest most vivid dreams of my entire life...



*i take it some what regularly and don"T dream at all when I take it LOL*


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> I drank this tea called Marley's Mellow Mood. I didn't notice the medical warning that said it causes drowsiness/not to operate heavy machine...
> 
> It has melatonin and valerian root in it. Sedatives and anxiety reducers ^.^



That's an amazing song too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOniR2N63zQ




FishCharming said:


> i once took a whole bunch of melatonin before bed and had the scariest most vivid dreams of my entire life...


Yeah if you're into lucid dreaming they(whoever _they_ are) suggest it as one of the best ways to induce them. That and a few B vitamins will give you some seriously intense dreams.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i take it some what regularly and don"T dream at all when I take it LOL*



If you are taking it for insomnia, you may want to try zopiclone instead - it works like a benzodiazepine (ie valium, GABA agonist), but induces better quality sleep and has less chance of dependence. Melatonin is cleared at a ridiculous rate in the liver, so you are literally pissing out 90% of the compound...what a waste. And if you up the dose, you can kill your libido.



Bearsy said:


> Yeah if you're into lucid dreaming they(whoever _they_ are) suggest it as one of the best ways to induce them. That and a few B vitamins will give you some seriously intense dreams.



If you want VERY lucid dreams, lysergic acid is a massive pineal gland stimulator, read: melatonin produced for hours on end, released in the brain (no first pass at liver). And it has about zero addictive potential.

I'm done peddling drugs for today


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> If you are taking it for insomnia, you may want to try zopiclone instead - it works like a benzodiazepine (ie valium, GABA agonist), but induces better quality sleep and has less chance of dependence. Melatonin is cleared at a ridiculous rate in the liver, so you are literally pissing out 90% of the compound...what a waste. And if you up the dose, you can kill your libido.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want VERY lucid dreams, *lysergic acid* is a massive pineal gland stimulator, read: melatonin produced for hours on end, released in the brain (no first pass at liver). And it has about zero addictive potential.
> 
> I'm done peddling drugs for today



isnt that LSD??? 

time for the electric coolaid dimensions test, lol


----------



## Bearsy

Melian said:


> If you want VERY lucid dreams, lysergic acid is a massive pineal gland stimulator, read: melatonin produced for hours on end, released in the brain (no first pass at liver). And it has about zero addictive potential.
> 
> I'm done peddling drugs for today



I've never been able to sleep whilst tripping. I don't know if you've been able to, but it just seems an impossible task to me.



FishCharming said:


> isnt that LSD???



Yes indeedy. A wonderful wonderful thing.


----------



## Paquito

I think we should all drop some acid next chat.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> isnt that LSD???
> 
> time for the electric coolaid dimensions test, lol



Such a misunderstood compound. Did you know it was originally developed for psychiatric use, and as an aerosol for crowd control? It's possibly less "dangerous" than pot.


----------



## Melian

Bearsy said:


> I've never been able to sleep whilst tripping. I don't know if you've been able to, but it just seems an impossible task to me.



Man....I've got stories. LOL. We should get together and have a conversation that lasts about 14 hours 
(and yes, I could sleep very well, but I can sleep on almost anything)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Man....I've got stories. LOL. We should get together and have a conversation that lasts about 14 hours
> (and yes, I could sleep very well, but I can sleep on almost anything)



Sleep on my FACE! 

That's all I've got. I'll stop.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Such a misunderstood compound. Did you know it was originally developed for psychiatric use, and as an aerosol for crowd control? It's possibly less "dangerous" than pot.



oh, no misunderstanding here, lol. i was a Dr Leary disciple for like a solid five years, lol. and no, i've never been able to sleep on it.


----------



## Bearsy

Melian said:


> Man....I've got stories. LOL. We should get together and have a conversation that lasts about 14 hours
> (and yes, I could sleep very well, but I can sleep on almost anything)



I like this idea. Also I'm somewhat jealous.



FishCharming said:


> oh, no misunderstanding here, lol. i was a Dr Leary disciple for like a solid five years, lol. and no, i've never been able to sleep on it.



Maybe it's a male thing? I know two other guy friends who also can't sleep on it.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> I like this idea. Also I'm somewhat jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a male thing? I know two other guy friends who also can't sleep on it.



i've never heard of anyone being able to sleep whilst tripping. and i can sleep on coke, lol.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sleep on my FACE!
> 
> That's all I've got. I'll stop.



My box (I assume that's what you want on your face) isn't 3000km long, so it's not happening right now. I'll send a pic and you can just rub yourself on the monitor.



FishCharming said:


> oh, no misunderstanding here, lol. i was a Dr Leary disciple for like a solid five years, lol. and no, i've never been able to sleep on it.



Heh...I knew you were awesome. Hey, did you ever watch original Degrassi? Remember the episode where that guy dropped acid and then jumped off a bridge and became a paraplegic? WOOT. 

Ok...work is seriously boring me....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> My box (I assume that's what you want on your face) isn't 3000km long, so it's not happening right now. I'll send a pic and you can just rub yourself on the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...I knew you were awesome. Hey, did you ever watch original Degrassi? Remember the episode where that guy dropped acid and then jumped off a bridge and became a paraplegic? WOOT.
> 
> Ok...work is seriously boring me....


This is what I like about you. You're such a go getter. Always aiming to please. Me. you known love rubbing my face on the monitor.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> My box (I assume that's what you want on your face) isn't 3000km long, so it's not happening right now. I'll send a pic and you can just rub yourself on the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...I knew you were awesome. Hey, did you ever watch original Degrassi? Remember the episode where that guy dropped acid and then jumped off a bridge and became a paraplegic? WOOT.
> 
> Ok...work is seriously boring me....



what is degrassi?! i've never even heard of it aside from people mentioning it on here.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> what is degrassi?! i've never even heard of it aside from people mentioning it on here.



I'm so let down by you. This is why I get upskirt pictures and you don't.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm so let down by you. This is why I get upskirt pictures and you don't.



i am ashamed... 

i just sent melian an apology that'll hopefully make up for my lack of knowledge in the degrassi area


----------



## penguin

Paquito said:


> I think we should all drop some acid next chat.



I plan on doing that when I'm 80, with whatever friends of mine are still around. We also have plans to go for wheelchair races through other people's nursing homes. Just turn up, grab some chairs, zoom about, and disappear. I plan on being a very embarrassing grandmother.

I'm trying some Valerian tablet for insomnia, but it doesn't seem to be working that great as yet. It's only been a few days, but man, this lack of sleep is driving me nuts.


----------



## Zowie

penguin said:


> I plan on doing that when I'm 80, with whatever friends of mine are still around. We also have plans to go for wheelchair races through other people's nursing homes. Just turn up, grab some chairs, zoom about, and disappear. I plan on being a very embarrassing grandmother.



THIS. You could be like the female version of the grandfather in Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## penguin

Zowie said:


> THIS. You could be like the female version of the grandfather in Little Miss Sunshine.



Haha but more fun  I want my future grandkids to groan when I get up to my shenanigans, but secretly hope I invite them along, while my kids roll their eyes again.

And Degrassi was such a staple of my childhood! That episode with Shane taking acid didn't end up with him as a paraplegic, but he did sustain brain damage and motor control function issues if I remember correctly. He also turned up in Degrassi: The New Generation visiting his daughter Emma. Degrassi is an awesome Canadian show for teens, if you've got no idea about it.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i am ashamed...
> 
> i just sent melian an apology that'll hopefully make up for my lack of knowledge in the degrassi area



OMG.....:smitten:



penguin said:


> Haha but more fun  I want my future grandkids to groan when I get up to my shenanigans, but secretly hope I invite them along, while my kids roll their eyes again.
> 
> And Degrassi was such a staple of my childhood! That episode with Shane taking acid didn't end up with him as a paraplegic, but he did sustain brain damage and motor control function issues if I remember correctly. He also turned up in Degrassi: The New Generation visiting his daughter Emma. Degrassi is an awesome Canadian show for teens, if you've got no idea about it.



Oh right, he just went comatose then showed up with a walker....I laughed so hard


----------



## Paquito

My Ipod Touch. 

Words... they don't describe my love...


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> My Ipod Touch.
> 
> Words... they don't describe my love...



Get angry birds!


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Get angry birds!



Right after I finish my gelaskin.

Speaking of which, I need a headline. 
- Booty Like Bombs Over Baghdad
- Enigma Wrapped in a Taco Shell
- based on the novel _Push_, by Sapphire
- 5th Horseman of the Apocalypse: Hispanic Funk
- doesn't think you're ready for this jelly


----------



## penguin

Zowie said:


> Get angry birds!



I got stuck on one level for AGES. Okay, maybe a whole day. It felt like forever! Especially considering I just blitzed through a whole other episode in twenty minutes or so.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

penguin said:


> I got stuck on one level for AGES. Okay, maybe a whole day. It felt like forever! Especially considering I just blitzed through a whole other episode in twenty minutes or so.



I believe they named the game angry birds for the amount of anger the player feels on certain levels.

Butttt....it's so fun.


----------



## FishCharming

bought a car. yay! anyone wanna drive it up from florida for me??


----------



## thekidstable

my hair looks so good right now


----------



## WillSpark

Eating Nutella outta the jar. Awwww yeaaaahhhh.


----------



## Zowie

penguin said:


> I got stuck on one level for AGES. Okay, maybe a whole day. It felt like forever! Especially considering I just blitzed through a whole other episode in twenty minutes or so.



Hahaha, that was it. I was playing while we were waiting for a ferry. 

Me: ARRRRRGGGGHHHH I've done this level for FOEVER!
Brother: Forever? How long?
Me: Like, 8 times and I still haven't got it!


----------



## CleverBomb

Zowie said:


> Get angry birds!


Seconded.

-Rusty
Samsung Galaxy Tab


----------



## WillSpark

Angry Birds is jsut easy enough to keep you playing, but just hard enough to annoy you. I've been totally distracted by it for the last two days


----------



## Anjula

It's new year!!! For one hour I'm celebrating 2011!! Love you everybody!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> It's new year!!! For one hour I'm celebrating 2011!! Love you everybody!!!



I told you guys she was from the future.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I told you guys she was from the future.



and I can use fireworks , lol


----------



## shuefly pie

Making s'mores in my fireplace.

Catching my honey playing with his belly. *swoon*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

WillSpark said:


> Eating Nutella outta the jar. Awwww yeaaaahhhh.



Live the dream!  :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because, I was able to trade PM's for a few ours with someone. Very cool person indeed, even if she isn't Swedish. 

It's nice to meet and talk to new people.


----------



## Amaranthine

All As this semester. Seven of them :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> All As this semester. Seven of them :happy:



NERD!!!! (required characters)


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> NERD!!!! (required characters)



100%

You know I'll most certainly be donning my robe and my wizard hat tonight


----------



## femaleseat

im happy its my birthday and cant wait to head out soon with friends to celebrate!!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> im happy its my birthday and cant wait to head out soon with friends to celebrate!!



I hope you have a great time out! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lovelocs

femaleseat said:


> im happy its my birthday and cant wait to head out soon with friends to celebrate!!



Happy Burffday Seat!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Happy Birthday, you pervert!


----------



## FishCharming

femaleseat said:


> im happy its my birthday and cant wait to head out soon with friends to celebrate!!



Haaaaappy Birthday!


----------



## Anjula

femaleseat said:


> im happy its my birthday and cant wait to head out soon with friends to celebrate!!



Happy Bday once again! =^.^=


----------



## femaleseat

thanks u guys!!! had a great time.....


----------



## sloboy302

10 points to Gryffindor!!!


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> All As this semester. Seven of them :happy:



Well, 'A' is your initial (on this board), so I'd hope they come naturally....  (OK, I promise I won't extend this logic to Zowie!)


----------



## JayDanger

Even though I'm still dealing with girl bullshit, I have my first ever Stand-up gig late tonight. It's going to be fun.

It's at 10 at the Rivoli in Toronto if anyone wants to come.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Well, 'A' is your initial (on this board), so I'd hope they come naturally....  (OK, I promise I won't extend this logic to Zowie!)



Zed is the shit. It's better than A, any day.


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> Zed is the shit. It's better than A, any day.



Thank god it's Zed and not Zee, then you would have failed 

Despite being tired for no reason, I'm so happy...why on earth wouldn't I be?!


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> Thank god it's Zed and not Zee, then you would have failed
> 
> Despite being tired for no reason, I'm so happy...why on earth wouldn't I be?!



I'm jealous of this happiness. I want some too!


----------



## CastingPearls

This :


----------



## penguin

My ex is starting to pay off the child support he debt has. I'm still waiting on the adjusted figure from the CSA, but it's nice to see him start to do what's right.


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> I'm jealous of this happiness. I want some too!



*hands over a little bit of happiness* There you go! :happy:


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> My ex is starting to pay off the child support he debt has. I'm still waiting on the adjusted figure from the CSA, but it's nice to see him start to do what's right.



Great  I hope he keeps it up!

ETA: I'm happy that, despite our not being really ready for Christmas this year, we had entirely enjoyable holiday period.


----------



## thekidstable

penguin said:


> My ex is starting to pay off the child support he debt has. I'm still waiting on the adjusted figure from the CSA, but it's nice to see him start to do what's right.



Aw, I'm so happy for you! Good for him, hopefully he'll keep at it.


----------



## penguin

thekidstable said:


> Aw, I'm so happy for you! Good for him, hopefully he'll keep at it.



Thanks, I hope so too! After the all the crap he's put me through, it'd be nice if he could grow up and do what's right.


----------



## thekidstable

penguin said:


> Thanks, I hope so too! After the all the crap he's put me through, it'd be nice if he could grow up and do what's right.



I couldn't agree more. I haven't been is the spouse position for this dilemma, but this reminds me more than I'd like of what my parents used to put each other and my sister and I through growing up. 
Best of luck to you with getting it resolved.


----------



## penguin

thekidstable said:


> I couldn't agree more. I haven't been is the spouse position for this dilemma, but this reminds me more than I'd like of what my parents used to put each other and my sister and I through growing up.
> Best of luck to you with getting it resolved.



I've made sure that I've done my best to keep him involved and to talk positively about him around our daughter (who's 3.5), encouraging her to talk to him on the phone or online, even when I've been fuming about his actions. She doesn't need to know how much off an ass he is, or how little effort he puts into the relationship. I'm glad she's too young to realise what he's doing, and hope that he gets himself together for when she is old enough to know what's going on. It'd be a lot easier if he just grew up a bit...and he's 35!


----------



## thekidstable

penguin said:


> I've made sure that I've done my best to keep him involved and to talk positively about him around our daughter (who's 3.5), encouraging her to talk to him on the phone or online, even when I've been fuming about his actions. She doesn't need to know how much off an ass he is, or how little effort he puts into the relationship. I'm glad she's too young to realise what he's doing, and hope that he gets himself together for when she is old enough to know what's going on. It'd be a lot easier if he just grew up a bit...and he's 35!



Well I hate to say it, but if he hasn't changed now, he probably never will. That's what kind of person he is, and all you can do is figure out how to handle that for yourself and for your daughter. And in regards to your daughter, what you are doing is the best thing you can do for right now. I'm sorry to say mine did not do that for me, and I'm still in agony over the mystery of what kind of people they are. If I could change anything about my life, it would be that none of this had ever happened. But maybe you can succeed where my parents haven't. Just Maybe, the honest love of your daughter will give him a glimpse into a world where he is not the focal point and he might see what he is doing to you all. 

This goes for everyone with any sort of relationship problems that involve children. Before you do anything rash, please think of the them. Please put them before yourself, however difficult that may be. Think long and hard of the consequences it may have on their lives, and then realize that you probably haven't scratched the surface of what this could do to them.


----------



## femaleseat

penguin said:


> My ex is starting to pay off the child support he debt has. I'm still waiting on the adjusted figure from the CSA, but it's nice to see him start to do what's right.



oh wow thats great!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JayDanger said:


> Even though I'm still dealing with girl bullshit, I have my first ever Stand-up gig late tonight. It's going to be fun.
> 
> It's at 10 at the Rivoli in Toronto if anyone wants to come.



*on my way....................g/l*



CastingPearls said:


> This :



*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :eat1:*


----------



## FishCharming

primeval season 4?!?! i thought that show was cancelled years ago!!! yay!

now all we need is the return of torchwood and Dr Who and my british television trifecta is complete!


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> This :



That's fantastic!!!

I'm happy because my friend's company is producing a new MMORPG and I am going to be an NPC! Going to get photographed from 1000 different angles for it sometime this week


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> That's fantastic!!!
> 
> I'm happy because my friend's company is producing a new MMORPG and I am going to be an NPC! Going to get photographed from 1000 different angles for it sometime this week



That's so fucking awesome! Now I can jack it to you IRL form AND in virtual for . . . Never mind.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's so fucking awesome! Now I can jack it to you IRL form AND in virtual for . . . Never mind.



You'll have to wait a few years. Just get Zoe to draw some dirty pics for you.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.

Check out the prettiness!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> You'll have to wait a few years. Just get Zoe to draw some dirty pics for you.



You wanna pose? I think she calls them reference pictures.


----------



## Melian

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



HOLY SHIT.

That dress/coat combination is gorgeous.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You wanna pose? I think she calls them reference pictures.



Nah, not really.  She can use her imagination.


----------



## Zowie

You look absolutely stunning, and those are great pictures!

I want to wear a poofy dress too. >>


----------



## CastingPearls

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!


Just breathtaking!


----------



## AmazingAmy

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



I concur, these are exceptional. That dress is perfect, and so are you!


----------



## MasterShake

Very pretty NYC!

Personally, I'm geeky-happy because the first image was released for a new model being done for my Khador army:

http://privateerpress.com/community/privateer-insider?page=1






For those less nerdy than me, I play Warmachine, which is a tabletop miniatures game (basically a board game without the board, you move models and roll dice to see how their attacks work). Warmachine is a steampunk style game with armies centered around warcasters (wizards) and their steam-driven robots.

One of the factions is a Tsarist Russia style army known as "Khador", and they're getting a sweet horse-pulled gunwagon. Probably be a while before it's actually released, but I'm nerding out over how cool the model is!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



I love the coat dress combo, that is lovely on you! "Prettiness" is simply too small a word for how beautiful you look and how wonderful these pictures are!


----------



## Anjula

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



you look so beautiful in this dress!


----------



## Tad

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



So much grace and elegance, you look right at home  Truly great pics, I especially like the second one though :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



*i'm gonna go with ELEGANT + GLAMOROUS!!!

stunning shots.....ok....his now plsthxkbai*


----------



## NYC_FFA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i'm gonna go with ELEGANT + GLAMOROUS!!!
> 
> stunning shots.....ok....his now plsthxkbai*



Would love to, but he doesn't like his pics posted online. Sorry.


----------



## lovelocs

NYC_FFA said:


> Would love to, but he doesn't like his pics posted online. Sorry.



That's OK... We'll just imagine. Hun, you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## FishCharming

i accidentally washed and dried my shorts with my earbuds in the pocket and they still work!!! best $5 i've ever spent!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Earbud? Wasn't that a film about a labrador that could play basketball?


----------



## BigWarmMan

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!



That spectacular gown makes you look like a great nineteenth century beauty. You are breathtaking!


----------



## shuefly pie

I had lunch with a friend I had lost touch with several years ago. We laughed a lot, cried a little and parted ways with plans made to do it again next week.


----------



## Amaranthine

My new oolong came today! Time to try it ^.^

And I went back to visit my old high school. Got to catch up with some great people.


----------



## Paquito

My Dad gave me this big external hard disk filled with music. Hello, shit-ton of Beatles, Outkast, Salt n' Pepa, and Journey.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> My Dad gave me this big external hard disk filled with music. Hello, shit-ton of Beatles, Outkast, Salt n' Pepa, and Journey.



Hit me up, bro. Send me that stuff, like all illegally man.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Hit me up, bro. Send me that stuff, like all illegally man.



Try Limewire, n00b.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Paquito said:


> Try Limewire, n00b.



limewire is for n00bs


----------



## vinarian

NYC_FFA said:


> Though I'm sick with a throat virus at the moment, I am happy because our wedding photographer already posted wedding photos on Facebook.
> 
> Check out the prettiness!




Wow! those are really aWesome pictures - and congratulaions on the big day!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Won the yearly "Most Humourous", "Best Youtuber" and "Best Threadmaker" awards on the other forum I frequent.
Came runner up under "Most loveable/cuddly", "Most Sarcastic", "Most want to party with" and "Most likely to hold an awesome dinnerparty".

I am OVER the MOON.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Won the yearly "Most Humourous", "Best Youtuber" and "Best Threadmaker" awards on the other forum I frequent.
> Came runner up under "Most loveable/cuddly", "Most Sarcastic", "Most want to party with" and "Most likely to hold an awesome dinnerparty".
> 
> I am OVER the MOON.



Overachiever.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Overachiever.



I've been visiting that site for almost 10 years, it's just nice getting recognition from the people I have grown up with on there


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> I've been visiting that site for almost 10 years, it's just nice getting recognition from the people I have grown up with on there



Well, if we had said awards here... I think you'd pretty much win the same ones.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> Well, if we had said awards here... I think you'd pretty much win the same ones.


I second that emotion.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Well, if we had said awards here... I think you'd pretty much win the same ones.



Awwww *gives Zowie and CP a mahoosive hug!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I am happy that tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Tad

I am happy that today is Friday 

After a somewhat shortened week before Christmas, and only working one day last week.....this week has seemed extra long. I'm so ready for a weekend! (although it looks like it will be busy with non-frivolous things, sigh)

Also happy that I got to have a nice walk through the snow this morning. Made me feel much myself


----------



## Zowie

I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.


 

Isn't it sad that we have to feel so self-concious about dining alone? I love it myself and usually just bring a magazine and enjoy the quiet.

Same with movies. I go alone ALL THE TIME. I don't have to deal with other people's schedules and peculiarities. Haha. Plus I have no patience.


----------



## femaleseat

Zowie said:


> I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.



good for u!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

Zowie said:


> I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.



Yah, good for you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.


I really admire that. Go you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I got out for lunch alone on a regular basis. I mainly choose café/brasseries. Nothing quite like a good book, a nice atmosphere and a nice jug of tea.


----------



## penguin

Despite the lack of sleep (stupid insomnia) and how much I've got left to do, I'm going to focus on the positives. I'm having TWO birthday parties today. The first is because my 3 year old wants to be there, so I'm having a kid friendly one, and then my mother is taking her for a sleepover and I'm having a proper grown ups party where I can drink, be loud, have fun and hopefully SLEEP IN tomorrow.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I'm happy I finally got my lady-balls together and went out for a nice dinner by myself. Delicious sushi, sake, and no one else to worry about.



I tried this once. The entire time my waitress treated me with sympathy and that "oh, poor loser, all by himself" look. I JUST WANTED TO GO OUT OK?


----------



## BigWarmMan

I'm happy I'm not stuck in the MRI machine!!


----------



## staceysmith

I'm happy about my new purchases! I got a framed Marilyn Monroe poster for $25 at Big Lots. You can sort of see it in this picture...xD It's the one of her leaning over the roof/balcony/whatever.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I tried this once. The entire time my waitress treated me with sympathy and that "oh, poor loser, all by himself" look. I JUST WANTED TO GO OUT OK?



Hahaha, she probably thought your date stood you up.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, she probably thought your date stood you up.



I got more of a "he probably doesn't have any friends and eats lunch in the bathroom stall" vibe from her than the "stood up sucker" vibe, but meh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I love going out to eat by myself. 

I'm glad you finally did it. 

I also love going to the movies by myself. BEST ever surly. I agree with you 100%


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love going out to eat by myself.
> 
> I'm glad you finally did it.
> 
> I also love going to the movies by myself. BEST ever surly. I agree with you 100%


*
i do all of the above REGULARLY......no worries.....
i like strangers and being alone...excellent as well
heading to Rivera Maya in a few weeks SOLO *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*90 minute hot rock massage today.......although the therapist was a creeper 
and gave me a card on my way out w/all of his times

tossed it*


----------



## thekidstable

HDANGEL15 said:


> *90 minute hot rock massage today.......although the therapist was a creeper
> and gave me a card on my way out w/all of his times
> 
> tossed it*


 

teehee


though, a hot rock massage sounds so good right now.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love going out to eat by myself.



I do this at least once a week. I take a good book and a loooong late lunch somewhere. I've always done this, single, attached, doesn't matter. Dr. P needs her "me time". I was really annoyed this week though because some pushy dude decided to sit at the table directly next to me (the entire rest of the restaurant was empty I might add) and no matter how much I ignored him, he kept trying to get my attention. Then the guy had the nerve to actually try to start a conversation with me, even though I had obviously been avoiding him the whole time, never looking up from my book except when the waitress came over. And you could tell, he wasn't the type who would leave you alone if you made the mistake of being anything other than rude to him. So I was rude and he STILL wouldn't shut up. It sucked. I hate being rude and I hate having my me time infringed upon and the food was bad! The hat trick of suck.


----------



## Paquito

Tomorrow is the first day of classes. But due to the impending doom of an estimated 5-7 inches of snow, classes have been cancelled.

DSFDSA:KGSDGDRAGHE


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of classes. But due to the impending doom of an estimated 5-7 inches of snow, classes have been cancelled.
> 
> DSFDSA:KGSDGDRAGHE



5-7 inches is impending doom?


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> 5-7 inches is impending doom?



In the South it is. You should've seen them in Walmart today. People going crazy, acting like they were storing up for the apocalypse. But I'm not complaining, no class for me.


----------



## lovelocs

Gave my first student clinical massages yesterday. Learned the ropes of the clinic, and gave good massages and got some very good feedback. Very tired afterward...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelocs said:


> Gave my first student clinical massages yesterday. Learned the ropes of the clinic, and gave good massages and got some very good feedback. Very tired afterward...



Sounds like YOU could use a massage.


----------



## lovelocs

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sounds like YOU could use a massage.



As the Haitians say, "the needle makes clothes, but the needle itself is naked..."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelocs said:


> As the Haitians say, "the needle makes clothes, but the needle itself is naked..."



I was going to say something stupid like "oh . . . does that mean you're naked "

but I decided I like the proverb too much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearsy




----------



## deanbpm

Bearsy said:


>





I can't believe I clapped my hands and yelled "YES" when I read this. 

Kind of like the lady in the gif actually.


----------



## Paquito

No classes for da rest of da week. And we went out for food without hitting a patch of ice and dying. 

Nice day.


----------



## samuraiscott

Happy that we have survived the snowstorm


----------



## Surlysomething

My friend fared well with the Brisbane floods. Hallelujah!


And she's moving back here! Yay! So excited!


----------



## Lovelyone

One day closer to Monday.


----------



## Melian

Next week will be busy, but after that I get to start writing up a paper....and that can be done AT HOME!!!! WOOT. So much free time ahead!

Words cannot express how much I hate being in that lab, so this is retardedly good news.


----------



## Sasquatch!

NOTHING. Today is a shizzy mcpooperson day.


----------



## Tad

Woohoo for Melian!

For me, I'm happy that I'm taking tomorrow off and taking the boy skiing (it is a day off school for the kids).


----------



## JulieD

I cleaned my house like crazy today.... i threw out so much junk, it feels good. Too bad it wil only be this clean for 3 days... oh well, it still feels good now :happy:


----------



## Goreki

My box of souveniers came in the mail yesterday, so I can FINALLY give people thier presents XD


----------



## Anjula

winter break,finally.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> winter break,finally.



Do you not get any time off for Christmas? Or is winter break separate from christmas vacation in Poland?

Personally, I'm happy that it's Friday.


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> Do you not get any time off for Christmas? Or is winter break separate from christmas vacation in Poland?
> 
> Personally, I'm happy that it's Friday.



separate


----------



## deanbpm

On Wednesday it was the funeral of my closest friend. Afterwards we all got really drunk even phoning up to get more booze delivered in the early hours. Went bed at 8am, woke up at 10am for a job interview and just got the call that I have got the job. How on Earth I managed that one I do not know but it has cheered me up no end.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> separate


How long a winter break do you get? Staying in town or do you have any vacation plans?



deanbpm said:


> On Wednesday it was the funeral of my closest friend. Afterwards we all got really drunk even phoning up to get more booze delivered in the early hours. Went bed at 8am, woke up at 10am for a job interview and just got the call that I have got the job. How on Earth I managed that one I do not know but it has cheered me up no end.


Condolences on your loss, congratulations on getting the job!


----------



## thekidstable

deanbpm said:


> On Wednesday it was the funeral of my closest friend. Afterwards we all got really drunk even phoning up to get more booze delivered in the early hours. Went bed at 8am, woke up at 10am for a job interview and just got the call that I have got the job. How on Earth I managed that one I do not know but it has cheered me up no end.



Well I'm sorry about your friend, but wow, nice job with that job!!!


----------



## MasterShake

Just ate one of the greatest foods I've ever tried - veggie pankora at a really nice Indian place here in town. I've had pankora before, it's a pretty good food almost any place you go, but the spices were amazing in tonight's dish. I took a picture but it doesn't do justice without that wonderful, almost burnt smell of the spices.

It was so good I was almost disappointed by the chicken tikka I had for the actual meal itself! :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy

*Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!
Job Opportunity!*


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> No classes for da rest of da week. And we went out for food without hitting a patch of ice and dying.
> 
> Nice day.




Wait a minute you got the whole week off? >:U


----------



## Paquito

thekidstable said:


> Wait a minute you got the whole week off? >:U



It was a blessing and a curse. By the 3rd day, cabin fever set in. I spent hours watching clips of Maury with the slutty 13 year olds.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> It was a blessing and a curse. By the 3rd day, cabin fever set in. I spent hours watching clips of Maury with the slutty 13 year olds.




I...I feel your pain. I accidentally watched 2 hours of that myself last night.


And still, *grumbles about falling on my ass walking to class*
at least it was padded though


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> It was a blessing and a curse. By the 3rd day, cabin fever set in. I spent hours watching clips of Maury with the slutty 13 year olds.



I've resorted to Jerry Springer in my last few days of break. Low-classness, fat people, and a stripper pole. That's my synopsis of every episode.


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> I've resorted to Jerry Springer in my last few days of break. Low-classness, fat people, and a stripper pole. That's my synopsis of every episode.



Jerry is my other guilty pleasure. But I'll take 13 year old prostitutes and 200 pound babies any day of the week.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Amaranthine said:


> I've resorted to Jerry Springer in my last few days of break. Low-classness, fat people, and a stripper pole. That's my synopsis of every episode.



What about "3 Pigs in a Trailer"? Two half naked fat guys and a possibly an FFA? It's hard to tell with all the shouting....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qphBymfbAOE


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> How long a winter break do you get? Staying in town or do you have any vacation plans?
> 
> I'm free til the end of January and probably I'm staying in Gdynia,but you know everything can happen



I'm happy because everything is going well with my life .It's so weird...


----------



## femaleseat

Anjula said:


> I'm happy because everything is going well with my life .It's so weird...



yes...isnt it scary when everything is going so well...almost like u r waiting for the bubble to bust


----------



## Melian

Last night, while my husband and I were watching Robocop, two gigantic raccoons arrived on our patio and started feasting on the leftovers I put out for them :happy:

Yeah, I'm still happy about this a day later. Simple minds, and all that.


----------



## Tad

I'm happy because my new boss--who I'd worked for several years ago at another company--cleared up something that had been bugging me.....or in other words: no, the IT guy had not flagged Dimensions and told him I was using it at work.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Last night, while my husband and I were watching Robocop, two gigantic raccoons arrived on our patio and started feasting on the leftovers I put out for them :happy:
> 
> Yeah, I'm still happy about this a day later. Simple minds, and all that.



*I WANT PICTURES PLS!! **

and I totally get it...I was initally the only one in my office to see this incredible RED FOX the other day...he was gorgeous and gracefu....and later that day my boss and his boss saw mr fox...and then even later mr fox was hanging at the mall next to my office and kinda scared my office mate who was carrying tasty burgers.......*


----------



## Lovelyone

Had a fantastic date. Hoping for a second date.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WANT PICTURES PLS!! **
> 
> and I totally get it...I was initally the only one in my office to see this incredible RED FOX the other day...he was gorgeous and gracefu....and later that day my boss and his boss saw mr fox...and then even later mr fox was hanging at the mall next to my office and kinda scared my office mate who was carrying tasty burgers.......*



Hee hee hee. No pics. I was hiding at the door, peering through a window at them, when one came over, focused right at my eyes and then kind of jumped back. They left right after that....didn't appreciate the surveillance.

Maybe you took a pic of Mr Fox?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Hee hee hee. No pics. I was hiding at the door, peering through a window at them, when one came over, focused right at my eyes and then kind of jumped back. They left right after that....didn't appreciate the surveillance.
> 
> Maybe you took a pic of Mr Fox?


*
ALWAYS the eternal smart ass.......my shitty blackberry camera wouldn't have worked too well...i think i was too enthralled to even think of it at the time.
IT's funny cause I am at the office all times of the day and weekends and have seen all kinds of cats/dogs off hours I never saw before....BUT A FOX 

it was cool

but next time there is a spotting.....I WILL I WILLL*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i got a date


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> i got a date


AWESOME you go Rich!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> i got a date



You better stay true to yourself and tell a dead baby joke. 

We're breaking up if you don't; that simple.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> I'm happy because everything is going well with my life .It's so weird...



:happy:




Lovelyone said:


> Had a fantastic date. Hoping for a second date.



:happy: :happy:




Lil BigginZ said:


> i got a date



:happy: :happy: :happy:

I'm just happy to be nice and warm during our current semi-blizzard. Also happy thinking about using a vacation day tomorrow to stay home without having to work from home.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You better stay true to yourself and tell a dead baby joke.
> 
> We're breaking up if you don't; that simple.



this one has a sense of humor and a mouth like a trucker, lol i should be fine.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I learned how to use the white out tape I see everyone using in my office 
i know, RIGHT?

My co-worker is just in shock that she taught me something so EZ
I explained that I teach her all kinds of EZ eXcel tricks and she is
shocked to learn them....ITS THE SAME

IC I am not very good at it ...maybe next month 
I will improve* 

View attachment BICWOTAPP21_2_1.JPG


----------



## Goreki

I bought a terabyte hard drive today, so I can finally get all my crap off my computer and reformat the little pest


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> I bought a terabyte hard drive today, so I can finally get all my crap off my computer and reformat the little pest



Viruses hiding in your porn collection?


----------



## Kamily

I won 2 tickets to the Ringling Bros circus from the radio station today! My youngest daughter will be so excited when she comes home. Shes been wanting to go for a long time but we couldnt afford the tickets.


----------



## Anjula

five days with Laura.Im more than happy.


----------



## femaleseat

my friend arrived from out of town this morning!! but he is only staying for 2 days


----------



## MasterShake

30 Rock and Community back on. New Fringe tonight, although I assume moving to Fridays will kill it


----------



## NYC_FFA

MasterShake said:


> 30 Rock and Community back on. New Fringe tonight, although I assume moving to Fridays will kill it



"Kettle corn??? That's a fun time snack!"


----------



## MasterShake

NYC_FFA said:


> "Kettle corn??? That's a fun time snack!"



"How old is he again?"
"I think thirty-something. He has a land line and uses the word "album"." :happy:


----------



## MasterShake




----------



## JulieD

I had am amazing weekend. I threw a party friday, I invited my one close friend as a surprize for my other friends and it was! Had Tacos Friday night, made home made Chicken and Dumplings all day Saturday, and had an amazing breakfast (with baked brown sugar bacon) this morning! Netflixed and Wii-ed it up all weekend and just spent good time with good friends! YaY!:happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## BeerMe

MasterShake said:


>



Ugh.

I made beer brats and a big dip for the games today. Turned out to be big hits, except now I have a ton of bean dip swimming in me and I'm not feeling so great :\


----------



## FishCharming

MasterShake said:


> "How old is he again?"
> "I think thirty-something. He has a land line and uses the word "album"." :happy:



i discovered a new back muscle to work out. ladies, you'll thank me come tank-top season


----------



## MasterShake

FishCharming said:


> i discovered a new back muscle to work out. ladies, you'll thank me come tank-top season



"I wish my mouth was farther away from my brain. I wish my brain had its own brain."


----------



## samuraiscott

I finished my Associate's Degree Sunday. Looking forward to the Bachelor's and what life has to bring in this new year.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I don't have a broken thumb, and most likely will retain my fingernail.


----------



## MasterShake

samuraiscott said:


> I finished my Associate's Degree Sunday. Looking forward to the Bachelor's and what life has to bring in this new year.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SO HAPPY that after the next 4 days of working,,,, i am on my way to RIVIERA MAYA!!!!!*


----------



## samuraiscott

MasterShake said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks MasterShake


----------



## JScimitar

I am happy I came across this site, it seems to be an interesting place for a BHM to hang out even if I am a complete noob. This is probably off topic but does DIM from the thread "What does DIMs and the BHM/FFA Board Mean to you?" mean Dimensions magazine?


----------



## rellis10

JScimitar said:


> I am happy I came across this site, it seems to be an interesting place for a BHM to hang out even if I am a complete noob. This is probably off topic but does DIM from the thread "What does DIMs and the BHM/FFA Board Mean to you?" mean Dimensions magazine?



Indeed it does, or rather Dimensions in general.

I'm happy that i'm supposed to be waking up in five hours and i honestly don't care because i'm talking to the most amazing person in the world. :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy Rellis has such a high opinion of me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm happy cause i just had a milkshake for the first time in about 8 months. 

and it was orgasmic


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm happy cause i just had a milkshake for the first time in about 8 months.
> 
> and it was orgasmic


Did you check your yard? It could be FULL of boys by now. Watch out, they're not out to steal beer from your fridge.


----------



## Lovelyone

JScimitar said:


> I am happy I came across this site, it seems to be an interesting place for a BHM to hang out even if I am a complete noob. This is probably off topic but does DIM from the thread "What does DIMs and the BHM/FFA Board Mean to you?" mean Dimensions magazine?



Welcome to Dimensions. Its great to see noobs posting. I think that the "dim" refers to Dimensions website as a whole and not just the magazine.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because I woke up to a bed that's not empty, even if it's only for a few days.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I woke up to a bed that's not empty, even if it's only for a few days.



Your mother staying over?


----------



## AmazingAmy

I have a jacket spud with cheddar cheese and apple chutney. Chocolate cake for pudding.


----------



## Sasquatch!

AmazingAmy said:


> I have a jacket spud with cheddar cheese and apple chutney. Chocolate cake for pudding.



I haven't had a jacket in aaaages. Mmm.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I woke up to a bed that's not empty, even if it's only for a few days.



i'm glad you're happy and all but could you stop hogging all the covers? gawd!


----------



## MasterShake

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm happy cause i just had a milkshake for the first time in about 8 months.
> 
> and it was orgasmic



I recall neither you nor the orgasm.


----------



## FishCharming

Tax returns! god bless this semi-socialist nation and the 85% of my yearly income i'll be receiving as a tax reimbursement (even though i payed less than 1% if it in taxes)


----------



## CastingPearls

My Fedex guy walked all the way up our hill in the snow just to deliver an important package. I was really touched especially since we didn't need to sign for it and he could have left it with a neighbor at the bottom of the hill. That's dedication.


----------



## lovelocs

MasterShake said:


> I recall neither you nor the orgasm.




:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar

I'm happy that I woke up in time for my 8am class... even though neither of my alarms went off! Best way to start a semester is to actually go to class.


----------



## FishCharming

i have a cuddle date tonight with my favorite, no-longer-engaged-co-worker 
yaaaaaaaaaay rebounds!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i have a cuddle date tonight with my favorite, no-longer-engaged-co-worker
> yaaaaaaaaaay rebounds!


 

Typical male...doesn't take advice.

Don't be hatin' when she starts stalking your ass.

Haha.


----------



## WillSpark

All classes cancelled because of the awesome snow!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Typical male...doesn't take advice.
> 
> Don't be hatin' when she starts stalking your ass.
> 
> Haha.


Meh. I get the feeling he considers that foreplay.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Typical male...doesn't take advice.
> 
> Don't be hatin' when she starts stalking your ass.
> 
> Haha.



i've always wanted a stalker!! if i run out of cigarettes i could just yell out the window that i needed some!



CastingPearls said:


> Meh. I get the feeling he considers that foreplay.



ahhh sugarbush, you know me all too well


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i've always wanted a stalker!! if i run out of cigarettes i could just yell out the window that i needed some!


 

A good reason to quit smoking! Haha.


----------



## RentonBob

Working some OT tomorrow for a little extra cash


----------



## Anjula

Life in a day

!


----------



## MasterShake

Archer returns to television!!!


----------



## MasterShake

lovelocs said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush:


You on the other hand, I remember plenty!!!


----------



## femaleseat

im happy that its friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

femaleseat said:


> im happy that its friday!!!!!!!!


 

ME TOO! YAY!!


----------



## FishCharming

so apparently my uncle is a computer ninja! or a surgeon. yeah, a ninja surgeon! anyway, he waded in and scraped out all the textually transmitted diseases my comp has accrued (the dirty little slut!) and i'm back on the interwebz in style 

oh, and he gave me a very nice compliment about the lack of porn on my computer, haha!


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap there's finally some sun outside

I must bolt!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap there's finally some sun outside
> 
> I must bolt!



HAHAHA, I was JUST going to say this to you! Oh sweet sunshine... and look at our mountains!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, I was JUST going to say this to you! Oh sweet sunshine... and look at our mountains!



looks like you took some back with you. 

You're welcome


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, I was JUST going to say this to you! Oh sweet sunshine... and look at our mountains!




I know, so gorgeous! I had my coffee and Sunday paper down at Stanley Park.


----------



## Surlysomething

This!

Have a good day, party people!


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> This!
> 
> Have a good day, party people!



omg, this looks amazing!!! i want to be there!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> This!
> 
> Have a good day, party people!



It was bright pink when I left at 7:30!


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> It was bright pink when I left at 7:30!



i remember when i was younger we'd get these pink nights. something to do with snow on the ground and low cloud cover but it would be 2 am and you could walk around with no problem because of the pink light. it was kind of like a perpetual sunset. i havnt seen it since i've been back here...


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> It was bright pink when I left at 7:30!


 

I work in Burnaby and it was like the sky was on fire with pinks and reds and oranges, it was gorgeous!


----------



## Zowie

I'm moving at the end of the month!  Better location, only one roommate, gas stove... and it gives me an excuse to go to Ikea!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I'm moving at the end of the month!  Better location, only one roommate, gas stove... and it gives me an excuse to go to Ikea!


 

Nice! Whereabouts? I'm in Marpole. IKEA is a hop, skip and a jump away.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Nice! Whereabouts? I'm in Marpole. IKEA is a hop, skip and a jump away.



To the Commercial/Broadway area. I'm going to be a commercial drive hipster now, hahahaha.  When I find a day to go down to Ikea, we're going to go have coffee! Or you can come to Ikea with me... but mattress shopping isn't the most fun.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> To the Commercial/Broadway area. I'm going to be a commercial drive hipster now, hahahaha.  When I find a day to go down to Ikea, we're going to go have coffee! Or you can come to Ikea with me... but mattress shopping isn't the most fun.


 
Ahhh...there are so many good places to eat over there. :eat2:

I lived not too far away from that neighborhood for a long time and loved it. I hate Marpole.

And IKEA is hella far from you now though. But you could probably take Skytrain. Cheap hotdogs for everyone! Haha


----------



## Tad

Cool move, Zowie! Sounds like an improvement in several ways. And hey, with the community around Commercial drive, maybe make some neat art contacts too?

(Several years ago we thought we might be moving to Van for a job, and I did some looking around and came to really like that Commercial Drive area--it seems entirely civilized  So yah, one of the few areas of Vancouver where I actually know what you are talking about  )


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> To the Commercial/Broadway area. I'm going to be a commercial drive hipster now, hahahaha.  When I find a day to go down to Ikea, we're going to go have coffee! Or you can come to Ikea with me... but mattress shopping isn't the most fun.



mattress shopping can be fun!
before you link, i need to say the video and audio suck...sorry, im not too good at youtube, but enjoy either way


----------



## cakeboy

Codeine


----------



## Surlysomething

One day closer to Friday
Coffee
I have a funny Mom


Gung Hay Fat Choy, bitches!


----------



## Melian

One of our new bioinformaticians is sort of hot. I've been hanging around the informatics office a lot lately, looking for.....stats help.

(lol...he's probably thinking, "go away, weird old lady...you are giving me night terrors.")


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> One of our new bioinformaticians is sort of hot. I've been hanging around the informatics office a lot lately, looking for.....stats help.
> 
> (lol...he's probably thinking, "go away, weird old lady...you are giving me night terrors.")



nothing like IRL creeping! Go Melian! *high-five*:bow:


----------



## SanDiega

I got to see a free lecture today by Neil deGrasse Tyson at my school. He is a semi famous astrophysisist (and about as famous as any astrophysisist will ever get). His talk was hilarious and thought provoking, and it made my nerdy little self very, very happy.


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> nothing like IRL creeping! Go Melian! *high-five*:bow:



*creeps harder* 



SanDiega said:


> I got to see a free lecture today by Neil deGrasse Tyson at my school. He is a semi famous astrophysisist (and about as famous as any astrophysisist will ever get). His talk was hilarious and thought provoking, and it made my nerdy little self very, very happy.



Academic, no-name superheroes FTW! (not mocking...I've got my own, too. Heh.)


----------



## Sasquatch!

One successful phone interview--now onto group interview IRL in 3 weeks time.

One phone interview later today.


----------



## RentonBob

Free juice and cookies when you donate blood or platelets  lol...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RentonBob said:


> Free juice and cookies when you donate blood or platelets  lol...



That's my favorite part of donating. Well, that and watching people semi-blanch as I somehow _coincidentally_ always seem to be reading novels with bloody lipped vampires on the cover.


----------



## RentonBob

OneWickedAngel said:


> That's my favorite part of donating. Well, that and watching people semi-blanch as I somehow _coincidentally_ always seem to be reading novels with bloody lipped vampires on the cover.



Haha! Too funny  Maybe I should watch a really bloody, gory movie while I donate


----------



## Paquito

Drunk Zowie posts make me happy. :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Drunk Zowie posts make me happy. :happy:



...Ah dear. Sorry about those.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Drunk Zowie posts make me happy. :happy:


Me too!!!! They're freakin awesome.


----------



## Lovelyone

Mamma Mia! is on television again and I can't seem to help but sing out loud with all of the songs.


----------



## Amaranthine

Lovelyone said:


> Mamma Mia! is on television again and I can't seem to help but sing out loud with all of the songs.



Back in high school my friends and I all went to see that movie in theaters...they sang along in the back the entire time


----------



## cakeboy

Several things : opioid analgesics, sweet potato soufflé, and the privilege of knowing the strong, beautiful and intelligent women I am in contact with on this board.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Packers. Oh. Shiz. Yeah.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Packers. Oh. Shiz. Yeah.



I second and rep that.


----------



## Paquito

I was pretty indifferent to the outcome, but I do like that the Packers won just to rub it in Brett Favre's face.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> I was pretty indifferent to the outcome, but I do like that the Packers won just to rub it in Brett Favre's face.



Brett WHO?!?  


btw, I must spread rep around before giving it to Paquito again... 

View attachment brettWhoBack.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I finally made an appointment to get my hair done.

Job loss last year prevented me from spending the kind of money I used to in order to keep my hair looking "natural". HAHA.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I finally made an appointment to get my hair done.
> 
> Job loss last year prevented me from spending the kind of money I used to in order to keep my hair looking "natural". HAHA.



*awesome...i know those are the things that went out the window with my new heavily LOWERED income....i color my hair myself and very rarely cut it 

same with nails....i do my nails regularly...but pedis myself dont' work...so every 6-8 weeks i treat myself to that again!!! thank god*


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i do my nails regularly...but pedis myself dont' work...so every 6-8 weeks i treat myself to that again!!! thank god*



It's been a year since I've had a professional pedicure....


:really sad:


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awesome...i know those are the things that went out the window with my new heavily LOWERED income....i color my hair myself and very rarely cut it *
> 
> *same with nails....i do my nails regularly...but pedis myself dont' work...so every 6-8 weeks i treat myself to that again!!! thank god*


 
I hate that I can't just go and do the things I want to. 

But i'm throwing caution to the wind this time ALL IN THE NAME OF GOOD HAIR.

Haha.


----------



## hbighappy

Im happy My Baby daughter is walking on her own with out me having hold her hand now she can run around and explore more  while I run behind her make sure she don't break,eat, and touch any thing she not supposed to


----------



## FishCharming

hbighappy said:


> Im happy My Baby daughter is walking on her own with out me having hold her hand now she can run around and explore more  while I run behind her make sure she don't break,eat, and touch any thing she not supposed to



i remember when mine learned to walk i was so excited until she realized that she had a whole new world of shit she could now get into, lol. good luck, you may want to move your cutlery from drawers to cupboards. sounds crazy until you see a one year old come tottering into the room holding a steak knife


----------



## hbighappy

FishCharming said:


> i remember when mine learned to walk i was so excited until she realized that she had a whole new world of shit she could now get into, lol. good luck, you may want to move your cutlery from drawers to cupboards. sounds crazy until you see a one year old come tottering into the room holding a steak knife




Dang that's crazy not yet so far she has found pens but no steak Knives thank god 

But ya I already baby proofed most the house but need get draw locks


----------



## hbighappy

FishCharming see you a Single Dad also so you can relate that's cool


----------



## penguin

hbighappy said:


> Dang that's crazy not yet so far she has found pens but no steak Knives thank god
> 
> But ya I already baby proofed most the house but need get draw locks



You'll be surprised at what they can get into. If you get down on your hands and knees, you'll see the room from a whole new angle, and realise what else might have to be moved. Cords, cables, computer towers, DVDs, books...they'll all come down sooner or later. I had to move my computer up onto the desk, instead of under it, and slowly the bottom three shelves of DVDs got moved up as she could reach them and pull them all out. I got sick of putting them back in  

But it's still a very fun time!


----------



## Paquito

I'm happy that I can eat pizza today.


----------



## Anjula

I'm happy cuz of Michael. He's one of the best guys on earth! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

FINALLY booked in for my MRI. Took long enough.


Tomorrow, people will be looking at my BRAINZ. Yay!


----------



## Sasquatch!

hbighappy said:


> Dang that's crazy not yet so far she has found pens but no steak Knives thank god
> 
> But ya I already baby proofed most the house but need get draw locks



Whatever you think you have done, don't be complacent about it. If things are quiet, something is wrong. 

Just as an example:


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> . If things are quiet, something is wrong.



That was our experience.....then again, from about a year old our son woke up talking, spoke every thought going through his head, and we'd know he'd finally fallen asleep when he stopped talking. Quiet was always a cause for investigation!

I'd go get those cupboard locks now, just to be safe.....


----------



## RentonBob

Ahhhhh.... Three day weekends


----------



## Surlysomething

He loves me very much. And I love him back, very much. :wubu:

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone.


----------



## shuefly pie

Awwwwww!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

This picture of my nephew. He turns 7 next month.

I love you, Max!


----------



## FishCharming

new naruto arc! fuck you filler! mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## NYC_FFA

It's a bit late, but I have residual happy leftover from Valentine's Day. When I got home from work, the husband made me close my eyes, and he had:

1. Made dinner (chicken alfredo)
2. Got me roses
3. Got me a fantastic gift, 2 tickets to see Joshua Radin on Wednesday night!

After dinner, we cuddled and watched "Love Actually." Great night. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*FOUR DAY WEEKEND! *


----------



## Deacone

I just dominated my boyfriend so much he winced! teehee.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> I just dominated my boyfriend so much he winced! teehee.



Sounds kinky. :happy:


----------



## AsianXL

Nothing! But I can tell you that I am very sad because I am sick.


----------



## Tad

February thaw allowed me to pull my bike out of the basement and bike to work today. My body is so thankful! I just hope that temperatures haven't dropped below freezing by the time I'm heading home


----------



## Zowie

I'm at the airport, heading home to montreal for a week!


----------



## Tad

You are going to just miss some Vancouver like weather, by the looks of it (It is +10 in Ottawa currently, but supposed to be back below freezing by tonight). But I hope you have a fantastic trip and great visits, even if it is a bit chillier!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I'm at the airport, heading home to montreal for a week!


 
You can't go now, it's pretty out!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> You can't go now, it's pretty out!



Heh, I left just as the mountains were turning pink. It was really nice.

So my parents, brother, and a load of my friends ame to pick me up at the airport. :happy: They are so infinitely cool.


----------



## Lovelyone

That the weather was lovely today! Sunshine...cool breeze, snow melting YAY!


----------



## watts63

I just compared my pics from five months ago to now & damn I lost a lot of weight .


----------



## RentonBob

It's a beautiful sunny day here and when I was running around this morning I had a great view of the mountain


----------



## Anjula

It's Saturday night and I'm going our with friend + I'm single


----------



## CleverBomb

My 30-year-old relic BMW motorcycle lives again! 
Test rode it -- still a hoot. They'll be bringing it back here sometime next week.

This after 5 years of gathering dust in the garage... 

-Rusty
Snobbery and Decay on two wheels.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *FOUR DAY WEEKEND! *



This smiley made my day. 

It conveys so much emotion. I love it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> My 30-year-old relic BMW motorcycle lives again!
> Test rode it -- still a hoot. They'll be bringing it back here sometime next week.
> 
> This after 5 years of gathering dust in the garage...
> 
> -Rusty
> Snobbery and Decay on two wheels.



*most excellent!!!!

I borrowed some bolt cutters today to get into my shed, cause I coudlnt' get the combo to work...USER ERROR i do believe....got the fatboy roaring and purring....come on spring time*


----------



## RentonBob

The Amazing Race starts tonight... YES!!


----------



## Amaranthine

Generic brand ramen. It's...spicy and amazing. 
[Yes, I'm that cheap.]


----------



## femaleseat

its snowing and wet outside and im off today!!!!!! :bounce::happy:


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> The Amazing Race starts tonight... YES!!



I know, I hadn't realized it was on, had to do my usual load of Sunday evening ironing and was whining about how that was more bearable when Amazing Race is on, so my wife went to look what was on....and lo and behold, a new season had started!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

had a great Skypin session with someone a care about ALOT!:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

My sister called me for advice. I know it's only because she's in the dog-house with other family memebers, but maybe now that she knows that it bothered me, she won't wait so long to pick up the phone.


----------



## RentonBob

So glad they let us leave early from work today. It is snowing really hard right now...


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> My sister called me for advice. I know it's only because she's in the dog-house with other family memebers, but maybe now that she knows that it bothered me, she won't wait so long to pick up the phone.




I HATE stupid typos. I hate it even more after i've run out of the allotted "edit" time.


----------



## Zowie

Went by the highschool for a fundraiser for my brother's prom (yeah, it's wednesday night in the suburbs. There was nothing better.)

I'm so happy when I think that life didn't stay like highschool was. :happy: I did crack a couple "MeanGirls" jokes for paco's benefit.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I did crack a couple "MeanGirls" jokes for paco's benefit.



I'm happy that you were thinking of me :wubu:


----------



## djudex

Chocolate milk and baked chicken


----------



## NYC_FFA

Writing is going very well. Unfortunately, I can't post my 2 main scripts on the story forum due to a technicality that I didn't consider when writing them. If anyone would like to read them and give feedback, however, feel free to let me know. They fall under BHM/FFA romance.


----------



## RentonBob

YES!! Got my refund a week early


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i like burning candle and my sister told me about these sentsy warmers. so i bought one of them at one of the parties she throws. these things are amazing, no more candles for me. 

my house smells like blueberry cheesecake

i'm damn happy


----------



## JenFromOC

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I'm so happy today because tomorrow is gonna be a great day to be alive!!!! I'm filing for divorce! I can't wait.

I can finally say good riddance to that pesky husband who lies, steals, cheats, abuses and doesn't know the difference between Canada and Hawaii...*sigh*


----------



## lovelocs

JenFromOC said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I'm so happy today because tomorrow is gonna be a great day to be alive!!!! I'm filing for divorce! I can't wait.
> 
> I can finally say good riddance to that pesky husband who lies, steals, cheats, abuses and doesn't know the difference between Canada and Hawaii...*sigh*



Congrats, I guess. Sorry about the past, but here's to the future.


----------



## Amaranthine

My story's almost finished! Thank you few days of inspiration.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I'm so happy today because tomorrow is gonna be a great day to be alive!!!! I'm filing for divorce! I can't wait.
> 
> I can finally say good riddance to that pesky husband who lies, steals, cheats, abuses and doesn't know the difference between Canada and Hawaii...*sigh*



Canada is the one with all the sexy pale people like Surly and Melian, Hawaii is where all the pale people aren't.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canada is the one with all the sexy pale people like Surly and Melian, Hawaii is where all the pale people aren't.



I'm pale and I'll be in Hawaii, briefly, but I'll be there


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RentonBob said:


> I'm pale and I'll be in Hawaii, briefly, but I'll be there


But you won't be (as) pale when you leave Hawaii, so the statement still holds somewhat true.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canada is the one with all the sexy pale people like Surly and Melian, Hawaii is where all the pale people aren't.


 
I like to think of myself as "fair" not pale. Pale is too goth-like, sickly. Haha.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I like to think of myself as "fair" not pale. Pale is too goth-like, sickly. Haha.



I'd love to consider myself pale.


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I'd love to consider myself pale.



 You have fantastic skin tones, I hate that your experiences would have you wishing to change it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I'd love to consider myself pale.


 

Why? You have a lovely skin colour.


----------



## FishCharming

im finished moving and *most* of my furniture is together! omg, what a ridiculous moving experience! i've moved cross-country five times and this move a mile away was the worst by far!!! but it's done now and i have a nice place full of new stuff to show for it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> im finished moving and *most* of my furniture is together! omg, what a ridiculous moving experience! i've moved cross-country five times and this move a mile away was the worst by far!!! but it's done now and i have a nice place full of new stuff to show for it!



Congrats, Fish!


----------



## dro5150

I'm happy to say I quit smoking cigarettes just over six weeks ago and have almost no cravings except the physical habit left to overcome.


----------



## Amaranthine

Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:



You're going to Oxford?! Oh SHIT! Congratulations, that's absolutely amazing, for both of you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:





Zowie said:


> You're going to Oxford?! Oh SHIT! Congratulations, that's absolutely amazing, for both of you!



Adding my congrats, you're going to have an awesome summer!


----------



## Surlysomething

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:


 

That's so amazing! Congrats!


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:



bow chica bow wow!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:


That's awesome!!! Congrats!! So happy for you!


----------



## RentonBob

One more day of work then, I'm on vacation!!


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:









Just kidding, grats


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Got into Oxford for this summer! Rick and I will finally be able to be together :happy:



Wow--awesome!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## ManBeef

I finally found my Bieber hoodies... I am now complete


----------



## Hole

wrong thread lofrjgorjfojspo


----------



## lovelocs

Just found Will Sasso's blog.


----------



## velia

I'm moving tomorrow! Whee!


----------



## Tad

Where to, Velia? And good luck on teh move!


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelocs said:


> Just found Will Sasso's blog.


 

Isn't he the biggest cutie? 

He's from my hometown as well!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

ManBeef said:


> I finally found my Bieber hoodies... I am now complete



Based on the above quote, as a duly-elected member of the Fraternal Order of Men(tm), I am forced to revoke your Dims user ID as being too masculine for your demeanor. Your new Delta-Tau-Chi name is "Twinkspam".


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm just happy that things are coming together....finally.


----------



## Akahige

Things coming together, taking risks for my future, doing the things I want to do.


----------



## big_lad27

Just been to put some flowers on my uncles grave  rest in peace


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

lovelocs said:


> Just found Will Sasso's blog.



His list of "Will's Man Tips" is hysterical!


----------



## MasterShake

Enjoying our Seattle-like weather and hoping it doesn't turn to rain!


----------



## RentonBob

MasterShake said:


> Enjoying our Seattle-like weather and hoping it doesn't turn to rain!



How is it Seattle like if its not raining lol


----------



## RentonBob

Inexpensive First-Class upgrades... YES!!


----------



## lovelocs

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't he the biggest cutie?
> 
> He's from my hometown as well!



So you gon' hook a sista up, right?


----------



## Tad

On this week's episode of CBC television show "InSecurity" (a spoof of spy/detective shows), it featured a master villain/spy called the "The Ghost"....who has ended up becoming a SSBHM. I think the actor was in a fat suit, not sure. His size was definitely played for gags, but not in a particularly mean way, and one of the jokes is that one of the agents finds herself strongly smitten by him, and by the end of the episode is looking through online dating sites for fat guys.

The show is pretty mediocre overall, but the episode was mildly amusing and kind of interesting from a BHM/FFA perspective. I think you can watch it from the link below, but that might be just from within Canada?

http://www.cbc.ca/insecurity/episodes.html?ID=1834687252


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelocs said:


> So you gon' hook a sista up, right?


 
Stand in line, lady!


----------



## djudex

I'm happy I finally got around to using the Ignore User feature.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm starting to feel better. Sorta. LOL


----------



## Anjula

I've just came back from a concert. The best three hours OF MY LIFE!


----------



## MasterShake

RentonBob said:


> How is it Seattle like if its not raining lol



LOL, I meant snow!


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> I've just came back from a concert. The best three hours OF MY LIFE!



Who played?


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I'm happy I finally got around to using the Ignore User feature.



Djudex is a tawtwaffle and his mother was a hamster.


----------



## djudex

Zowie said:


> Djudex is a tawtwaffle and his mother was a hamster.



I didn't ignore you, it's all good


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I didn't ignore you, it's all good



 Can I still call you a twatwaffle then? I totally take back what I said about your mum.


----------



## DesignAddict

I am happy it is Friday


----------



## Bearsy

You ladies might not like this, but I'm down about 40 pounds now!


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> Who played?





Indios Bravos :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Bearsy said:


> You ladies might not like this, but I'm down about 40 pounds now!


*
FEELING BETTER ?*


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> You ladies might not like this, but I'm down about 40 pounds now!



Actually, I think that's wonderful! Good job!


----------



## rellis10

Bearsy said:


> You ladies might not like this, but I'm down about 40 pounds now!



I'm not a lady, but if it's something you want to do then all power to you, congrats man.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Gratz Bearsy, keep at it! 

I am happy that Wales beat the snot out of Ireland.


----------



## Bearsy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> FEELING BETTER ?*


I am, just all around everything is improving. My mood, my sleep cycles. The best part though, is that I can walk places with friends now and it's not nearly as bad. I still get out of breath towards the end of a long trip, and my legs still hurt a bit, but I don't have to stop, I don't lag back and I actually go out of my way to do stuff now. It's great!



JenFromOC said:


> Actually, I think that's wonderful! Good job!





rellis10 said:


> I'm not a lady, but if it's something you want to do then all power to you, congrats man.





Sasquatch! said:


> Gratz Bearsy, keep at it!



Thank you all!


----------



## OneHauteMama

I'm happy (ecstatic is more like it) that my man is finally letting some of his walls down and letting me in. I've been so different in this relationship than I was in the past and it's really showing in how it's blossoming. I'm happy that I've finally learned what it's like and what it means to be in a grown-up relationship...For once in my life, I am content. And I'm overjoyed that he is excited about the changes that are coming soon, instead of being petrified.


----------



## OneHauteMama

Congrats on the loss and improved health Bearsy!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I got out and IN THE WIND for the first time today....felt soooo GOOOD
I got a plumber to my house after giving up on my friends ...and having a running toilet in my upstairs bathroom at last



good day*


----------



## lovelocs

Bearsy said:


> I am, just all around everything is improving. My mood, my sleep cycles. The best part though, is that I can walk places with friends now and it's not nearly as bad. I still get out of breath towards the end of a long trip, and my legs still hurt a bit, but I don't have to stop, I don't lag back and I actually go out of my way to do stuff now. It's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *I got out and IN THE WIND for the first time today....felt soooo GOOOD
> I got a plumber to my house after giving up on my friends ...and having a running toilet in my upstairs bathroom at last
> 
> 
> 
> good day*





Improved health, running toilets... Can life get any better?

After having my face jacked up more times than I like to think about, I finally found a guy who can really thread eyebrows. His name is Jose, and I think I love him.


----------



## StormChaser68

Im happy that tomorrow is payday!


----------



## analikesyourface

I'm quite happy that today wasn't as bad as yesterday xD


----------



## velia

Tad said:


> Where to, Velia? And good luck on teh move!



Thanks! A little further East, but still in Oregon.  We've lost a crazy stalker this way, and its quite liberating! Smiling and sitting with Apple Betty in my new living room. Oh, hey, that'll count as what I'm happy about today!


----------



## Anjula

Ostroda Reggae Festival 2011! I've just bought tickets!!! :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

I'm back home and get to sleep in my own bed


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just was bribed by the husband of the family i have been bunny/kitty sitting for all week to go BACK TO THE HOUSE, as he was almost home, to hide the mail, in his office so his family won't see it IN EXCHANGE FOR A KICK ASS brand new in the sealed box remote / mobile mousey

and I earned an extra $250 this week for getting hissed at by this really fat ornery cat and a kinda cute bunny named patches*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I just was bribed by the husband of the family i have been bunny/kitty sitting for all week to go BACK TO THE HOUSE, as he was almost home, to hide the mail, in his office so his family won't see it IN EXCHANGE FOR A KICK ASS brand new in the sealed box remote / mobile mousey
> 
> and I earned an extra $250 this week for getting hissed at by this really fat ornery cat and a kinda cute bunny named patches*



Not bad at all for a week's work and a little extra to boot go HD!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just had the best massage EVAH in my life---a lot of REIKI and a tad of REFLEXOLOGY....and lots of hands/feet attention and head/scalp/sinuses/eye sockets/jaw.....so heavenly I was hallucinating...and then as it was finishing up I realized i was starving and craving Tuna Tartar...called my favorite sushi place and picked it up on my way home.......ahhhhhhhhhh *


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i feel great and wrote a couple new rifts on guitar i plan on expanding into separate songs. also started writing a mini series with my buddy that hopefully goes some where. 

overall a very productive day.


----------



## Anjula

i got drunk, concert was awesome, damn i love my life


----------



## Freedumb

Happy that it finally seems to have stopped raining in Sacramento. A solid week of rain is no bueno.


----------



## JenFromOC

Going out tonight...I don't plan on behaving.


----------



## WillSpark

4th light green can F yeah.


----------



## Tad

A cousin and his wife who live a few hours away called up last week to invite my dad, son, and myself to go skiing with them at a local hill. My son ended up bailing that morning due to feeling too sniffly with a cold, which was too bad, but we still had a great day. Conditions were way better than I had expected, there was essentially no line up for the lifts, we are all decent skiers so lots of nice quick runs with almost no waiting for the others, and while I really do enjoy skiing with the boy, it was nice to be on my own for once, just worried about my skiing and not having to be parental. A much needed adult day out.


----------



## lovelocs

Big, 
fat, 
juicy 
raise.


----------



## RentonBob

Got my new phone today  Samsung Galaxy S 4G :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Got my new phone today  Samsung Galaxy S 4G :happy:


*
i want a 'droid so bad....tired of my blackberry after a lot of years...but terrified of screen touch or whatever it's called....

HEADING TO FLORIDA MANANA!!!! sunshine, peace....YEAH ME*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i want a 'droid so bad....tired of my blackberry after a lot of years...but terrified of screen touch or whatever it's called....
> 
> HEADING TO FLORIDA MANANA!!!! sunshine, peace....YEAH ME*



Several 'Droids have slide-out qwerty boards for those who prefer them. Think of the very first time you used a mouse (I know, I know, but try - lol). are tricky at first, but so easy to get the hang of. Touch screens are so easy and so awesome. Once you have the hang of them, it's impossible to go back. 

Once you go 'droid all other phones are null and void.


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelocs said:


> Big,
> fat,
> juicy
> raise.


Congrats! This is indeed worthy of celebration. Any plans for a splurge or indulgence?


----------



## RentonBob

OneWickedAngel said:


> Several 'Droids have slide-out qwerty boards for those who prefer them. Think of the very first time you used a mouse (I know, I know, but try - lol). are tricky at first, but so easy to get the hang of. Touch screens are so easy and so awesome. Once you have the hang of them, it's impossible to go back.
> 
> Once you go 'droid all other phones are null and void.



I used to be afraid of the touch screens without the keyboards too. I have big fingers and didn't think it would work well. The touch screens are really great though and swype is awesome. OWA is right, Android is awesome and don't be afraid of the touch screen, it is your friend


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Several 'Droids have slide-out qwerty boards for those who prefer them. Think of the very first time you used a mouse (I know, I know, but try - lol). are tricky at first, but so easy to get the hang of. Touch screens are so easy and so awesome. Once you have the hang of them, it's impossible to go back.
> 
> Once you go 'droid all other phones are null and void.





RentonBob said:


> I used to be afraid of the touch screens without the keyboards too. I have big fingers and didn't think it would work well. The touch screens are really great though and swype is awesome. OWA is right, Android is awesome and don't be afraid of the touch screen, it is your friend



*ya i hear you both...i had a BLACKBERRY STORM and after 2 weeks..i was GTFO...and returned to my BB Curve==I am about due for an upgrade and after spending an hour w/a gf at a party a few weeks ago, she demonstrated a zillion amazing things....tonite I was out and had to log in to SW air to reserve my seat for flight tomorrow nite and my BB doesn't do it...a friend had the SW app and locked me in for Section B, 27 in 2 seconds...that alone is worth the $$$, i want to talk to text MOSTLY!!!!...

but what i am really happy about is I got a sweet used 80GB iPod on Ebay for $100 and got it in 24 hours, it came with sick amount of music + movies i would never listen to..but might be awesome for workouts...and i am d/l all of my music as I type....and lastly I will enjoy it at the sunny warm beach of Boca Raton from Thursday-Monday...life is soooooo GOOOOOOD *


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> Congrats! This is indeed worthy of celebration. Any plans for a splurge or indulgence?



Ohh, you know... I plan to get accustomed to it and live just as hand-to-mouth as before...


----------



## Anjula

buhahahahaahahahahahahah, my ex sent me this


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> buhahahahaahahahahahahah, my ex sent me this



*interesting collage .....wuts the caption say....*


----------



## Sasquatch!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting collage .....wuts the caption say....*



"All the Best"?


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting collage .....wuts the caption say....*



Happy Birthday?


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> buhahahahaahahahahahahah, my ex sent me this



Interesting fella ain't he?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting collage .....wuts the caption say....*



BE SURE TO DRINK YOUR OVALTINE!


----------



## Anjula

JenFromOC said:


> Happy Birthday?



youre right Jen


----------



## RentonBob

Opening day for the M's


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm happy that Trailer Park Boys is the best fucking show ever and I could only hope to be as awesome as Ricky.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> BE SURE TO DRINK YOUR OVALTINE!



I can't rep you, damn!


----------



## CleverBomb

DitzyBrunette said:


> I can't rep you, damn!


Got him for ya.

-Rusty


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CleverBomb said:


> Got him for ya.
> 
> -Rusty



Thank you :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*3rd perfect day on the beach in Boca Raton * 

View attachment 4.02.11.beach.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

A good time with my mother on UK Mother's day. Yay!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *3rd perfect day on the beach in Boca Raton *



There's a word for what I'm feeling right now, what is it? --oh yeah...

 *ENVY!*​
Looking good HD, enjoy it woman!



Sasquatch! said:


> A good time with my mother on UK Mother's day. Yay!



This US mother approves this post.:happy:


----------



## WillSpark

Albert Einstein vs. Stephen Hawking in a rap battle.

The greatest thing I never knew I wanted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k


----------



## Amaranthine

Last night my friends and I ran into a cop coming back home. 

Luckily he was looking for a stolen computer and all we had was a bag of food, pot, alcohol, and a hookah. 

Phew.


----------



## Goreki

Today is the annual celebration of "blame it aaaalll on the forceps" day!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Goreki said:


> Today is the annual celebration of "blame it aaaalll on the forceps" day!



LOL! Happy Birthday Goreki!!!!

Try not wreck anything important in your celebrations 'kay?


----------



## Goreki

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! Happy Birthday Goreki!!!!
> 
> Try not wreck anything important in your celebrations 'kay?


Thanks 
All my wrecking shall be confined to small, and unimportant things from now on.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

happy birthday goreki:bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Goreki said:


> Today is the annual celebration of "blame it aaaalll on the forceps" day!



Happy Birthday! :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage

It's a rumbly, windy, rainy day and I get to sleep!


----------



## Surlysomething

3 weeks until I go away for Easter!

GET OUT OF THE CITY HAPPY!


----------



## viracocha

WillSpark said:


> Albert Einstein vs. Stephen Hawking in a rap battle.
> 
> The greatest thing I never knew I wanted
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k



Will someone give PZ Myers rep for me? I'm out. 

I'm happy because after many months abroad, I get to come home in less than a month. I can go from my not-very-exciting indoors work to my wonderful and more scientific outdoors job. Squee! Plus an incredible summer of music festivals and geeky exploits await.


----------



## fritzi

Guess I'm happy I've finally had the guts to come out of 7 years of lurkdom ...


----------



## WillSpark

viracocha said:


> Will someone give PZ Myers rep for me? I'm out.
> 
> I'm happy because after many months abroad, I get to come home in less than a month. I can go from my not-very-exciting indoors work to my wonderful and more scientific outdoors job. Squee! Plus an incredible summer of music festivals and geeky exploits await.



Pharyngula is my gateway drug to happiness.


----------



## Hathor

I'm an OTR truck driver and this is my 2nd week solo. Today is my first run since I took time off and I haven't made one wrong turn. In fact, I'm sitting at the shipper's right now. 

I'm happy because last time I took a wrong turn I ended up in Detroit's burned out, boarded up ghetto due to bad directions from where I was to secure my truck. Before then I got lost in the dark, in the fog no less, in PA's Allegheny mountains trying to find my way back to the highway. Took me nearly 3 hours and luckily my dear friend and truckin' buddy stayed with me on the phone giving me directions. 

So I'm going to remain positive and happy that tomorrow will be just as good as today! Sans rain and tornado warnings and high winds of course. ;-)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i finally found a copy of big tits zombies (http://www.traileraddict.com/content/terracotta-distribution/bigtitszombie.jpg). all the other downloads hasn't worked but i finally found one lol. so happy

it's pretty much going to be the japanese version of zombie strippers and i'm ok with that hahah.


----------



## Bearsy

SABRES 
CLINCHED
THE
FUCKlNG
PLAYOFFS!!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

viracocha said:


> Will someone give PZ Myers rep for me? I'm out.
> 
> 
> I'm happy because after many months abroad, I get to come home in less than a month. I can go from my not-very-exciting indoors work to my wonderful and more scientific outdoors job. Squee! Plus an incredible summer of music festivals and geeky exploits await.



Got him for you..




fritzi said:


> Guess I'm happy I've finally had the guts to come out of 7 years of lurkdom ...




congrats




Hathor said:


> I'm an OTR truck driver and this is my 2nd week solo. Today is my first run since I took time off and I haven't made one wrong turn. In fact, I'm sitting at the shipper's right now.
> 
> I'm happy because last time I took a wrong turn I ended up in Detroit's burned out, boarded up ghetto due to bad directions from where I was to secure my truck. Before then I got lost in the dark, in the fog no less, in PA's Allegheny mountains trying to find my way back to the highway. Took me nearly 3 hours and luckily my dear friend and truckin' buddy stayed with me on the phone giving me directions.
> 
> So I'm going to remain positive and happy that tomorrow will be just as good as today! Sans rain and tornado warnings and high winds of course. ;-)



Either I'm tired or just a perv, but I swear that last line in the first paragraph said your sitting a stripper's show right now...lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I appealed the taxes on a house I own and rent in the city.....and the tax appeal board...dropped the value 20%

YEAH win *


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Bearsy said:


> SABRES
> CLINCHED
> THE
> FUCKlNG
> PLAYOFFS!!!!!



God damn Flyers slump-ass end-of-season play 

God damn Pennsylvania billionaires rejuvenating franchises....

Congrats, though


----------



## Hathor

Will be meeting a Facebook friend tomorrow for breakfast since I'm rolling through his town. I'm excited and happy because we talk on the phone and text a lot, so it'll be great to finally meet him in person. :smitten:


----------



## luvbigfellas

That one of my favorite big fellas still likes little ol me, even though we haven't seen each other in a couple of years at least. Probably more like 3 or 4.


----------



## dro5150

I am happy because this photo was taken from my front porch this morning. 










Gotta love the snow in southern California. I wonder if its radioactive?


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that I'm moving to Hawaii for 2 years. I need to get away from California...if only for a little while.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I'm moving to Hawaii for 2 years. I need to get away from California...if only for a little while.



That's pretty fucking awesome, Jen. 

JELLIS


----------



## velia

Amaranthine said:


> Last night my friends and I ran into a cop coming back home.
> 
> Luckily he was looking for a stolen computer and all we had was a bag of food, pot, alcohol, and a hookah.
> 
> Phew.



That made me laugh so hard. Glad it went well for you!



JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I'm moving to Hawaii for 2 years. I need to get away from California...if only for a little while.



AWESOME!

Today I'm happy because I had a great day with my son, and my girlfriend brought me home two gourmet cupcakes-- one chocolate and one vanilla so I could try each. <3 I'm going to eat them both after yoga...


----------



## djudex

I'm happy to be home again even if it's not perfect.


----------



## CleverBomb

Got a 4G wireless USB device. It works as advertised. 

Faster Internet, Kill! Kill! 

-Rusty
(apologies to Russ Meyer)


----------



## Goreki

Fallout New Vegas - modded out the wazoo so I can play wearing wings, sweet, lovely moscato and the Sucker Punch soundtrack.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> Got a 4G wireless USB device. It works as advertised.
> 
> Faster Internet, Kill! Kill!
> 
> -Rusty
> (apologies to Russ Meyer)


*
I was just at the Verizon store yesterday and they showed me this when I was trying to decide what to buy.....10x faster....huh?*


----------



## luvbigfellas

I got to talk to a guy at work I have a minor crush on
I got to talk to someone I have a MAJOR crush on
I'm actually working on my real estate homework before it's due for once
I'm watching Roseanne on Netflix...and I LOVE the show
Mmmm...chicken nuggets
I preordered Saints Row 3 at GameStop this afternoon


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I was just at the Verizon store yesterday and they showed me this when I was trying to decide what to buy.....10x faster....huh?*



Not sure how it compares to Verizon's "3G" data, but it's reasonably fast. Little bit of lag (latency) though. Main benchmark I used was that over 3G (AT&T tethering over wifi), Youtube woudn't always run in realtime and I'd have to pause it to make sure the videos wouldn't stall in the middle of playback. Over Clear, it'll download a bit faster than playback speed. That's all I need for my purposes, but it might not quite support online gaming -- not sure, I've heard that it's borderline capable of it. 

Is it worth a new contract with early termination fees? Dunno -- I went month-to-month and bought the device outright. Depending on what you need from it, it might replace a hard-wired home internet connection, but is more expensive. 

Best of luck. 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

Thus far I haven't forgotten to keep this 'don't eat anything after 8PM' fast for labs tomorrow. It's a big deal to me cos I've been putting them off and I desperately need updated blood work.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

:bow: *Dude Week On Adipositivity* :bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> :bow: *Dude Week On Adipositivity* :bow:



I clicked on that link so fast....


----------



## viracocha

WillSpark said:


> Pharyngula is my gateway drug to happiness.



mmm, I like to add some Skepchick for my nirvana. 

I am also happy to be receiving a promotion and moving to a ski town. My lifelong dream of becoming a ski bum might come true!!
And I have less than 2 weeks before I start my round of summer music festivals and get back to the States. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

It's been raining and misting kind of all day and it's the first day I've been able to open windows because it's so nice and warm and I smell ozone and the rain falling all over the woods and vegetation around me --it smells wonderful.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I am happy about boobies.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I rode to work, then afterwards rode way out in the country for a meeting, and then home....through the beautiful countryside...this part of life is FREAKING AMAZING!!!!!!!*


----------



## BrokenCassette

I dressed unusually colorfully today, and it actually made me feel happier. :-D It was a gorgeous, sunny day too, which we get so few of here in the northwest~ <3


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> Fallout New Vegas - modded out the wazoo so I can play wearing wings, sweet, lovely moscato and the Sucker Punch soundtrack.



i find this statement ridiculously sexy 



Sasquatch! said:


> I am happy about boobies.



i'm fairly certain that both the male AND female members of this sub-forum can agree with you here sass; that's why we love you, always saying what we're all thinking!


----------



## RentonBob

Slapshot is on HDNet.. I love this movie! LOL


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> I am happy about boobies.


This is what I am happy about today.


----------



## Freedumb

Just heard that they're making a new Ninja Turtles movie. WOO!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The Geek Zodiac


----------



## viracocha

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Geek Zodiac



I will happily hunt the undead. Throw two guns in my hands, I am Claire Redfield.


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Geek Zodiac


 

I'm a Ninja/Samurai. 

I've always been stealthy and catlike. 
Ok, I maim people with my EYES.


----------



## CastingPearls

Evidently I'm a Time Traveler

Punctual, Historic, Cosmopolitan, Regretful, Distracted, Chaotic.

I'm in damned good company.


----------



## WillSpark

I am definitely not a Spy at all.

[/covert]


----------



## Goreki

FishCharming said:


> i find this statement ridiculously sexy


Ooh, Wanna see my invisible flame thrower? Yeah, it makes it look like I'm breathing fire. And my belly dancing clothing. I wish it was armored, but
at least it looks hot when I toggle my godmode on, and jump 5,000 feet, blasting mutants with my Fat Man.


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> Ooh, Wanna see my invisible flame thrower? Yeah, it makes it look like I'm breathing fire. And my belly dancing clothing. I wish it was armored, but
> at least it looks hot when I toggle my godmode on, and jump 5,000 feet, blasting mutants with my Fat Man.



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

sorry, but's all i could manage one handed... all good now though


----------



## FishCharming

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Geek Zodiac



I'm a Treasure Hunter! where's shortround?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

FishCharming said:


> I'm a Treasure Hunter! where's shortround?



No time for love, Dr. Jones!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And I'm an Alien..and that makes me incredibly happy!


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And I'm an Alien..and that makes me incredibly happy!



hey baby, wanna probe me?


----------



## penguin

Ooo I'm a pirate!


----------



## RentonBob

Getting a promotion at work


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Getting a promotion at work



*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! Now can I go to HAWAII with you *


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! Now can I go to HAWAII with you *



Thanks! LOL... Hawaii is still another 2 years away


----------



## FishCharming

penguin said:


> Ooo I'm a pirate!



wanna go swab your poopdeck?

wanna check my mizzenmast?

can i batten your hatches?

wanna walk my plank?

care to shiver my timber?

i think it's time to blow this man down!

land, ho!


----------



## Freedumb

Random IM from a fellow dimmer, definitely added a nice twist to the day.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm just....happy. Can't wait to get to Hawaii. It's going to be AMAZING.


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Thanks! LOL... Hawaii is still another 2 years away



*no worries....PATIENT HERE *


----------



## Bearsy

IRON & WINE TONIGHT AT THE TOWN BALLROOM!!!!







Can't facking wait!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Surlysomething

And this


----------



## Goreki

Our house sold at auction today for a good price and to a lovely family.
Thier two year old daughter and I put the sold stickers on the sign board.

Also, it means NO MORE IDIOTS TRAIPSING THROUGH MY ROOM THREE TIMES A WEEK!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Day off tomorrow! 

If only I got to see the crush o' my life...oh well


----------



## NYC_FFA

Sorry for the long absence, but I just recently found out that one of my film scripts will be going into production next month!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> And this



*SURLY that is an amazing photo.....one of these days I am going there---so awesome*


----------



## HDANGEL15

NYC_FFA said:


> Sorry for the long absence, but I just recently found out that one of my film scripts will be going into production next month!


*
WHOAAAAA CONGRATS----what's the script about in a nutshell?*


----------



## FishCharming

NYC_FFA said:


> Sorry for the long absence, but I just recently found out that one of my film scripts will be going into production next month!



YaaaaaaaaaY!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## NYC_FFA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHOAAAAA CONGRATS----what's the script about in a nutshell?*



It's about a young widow trying to move past the grief of losing her husband, but there's a sci-fi element thrown into the story that I don't want to reveal. I will tell you that the title is "The Companion." I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *SURLY that is an amazing photo.....one of these days I am going there---so awesome*




I never take for granted that I live in a supremely gorgeous city.


----------



## Surlysomething

Canucks win! Up 3 to ZERO in the series. WOOT!


----------



## penguin

I bet you say that to all the girls! :eat2:



FishCharming said:


> wanna go swab your poopdeck?
> 
> wanna check my mizzenmast?
> 
> can i batten your hatches?
> 
> wanna walk my plank?
> 
> care to shiver my timber?
> 
> i think it's time to blow this man down!
> 
> land, ho!


----------



## Goreki

I had a massive sleep in today, and then a three hour nap. I am so old XD


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> IRON & WINE TONIGHT AT THE TOWN BALLROOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't facking wait!



FUUUUUUUUUUCK!!! LUkcy ass, how was it?!?! That man is fucking amazing.


----------



## Paquito

In an effort to ignore the story I have to write and my pounding migraine, I looked up a tutting tutorial on youtube.

... I'm kinda ok at this. Like it's sloppy as hell, but I'm getting the movements. I'm coordinated! Sort of.

I am so learning how to tut.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that I'm leaving the pre-summer Arizona heat and headed to Vancouver for a few days


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that I'm leaving the pre-summer Arizona heat and headed to Vancouver for a few days



Purely to avoid the heat, of course :bow:


----------



## rellis10

Really nice weather and I cooked without hurting myself lol


----------



## Freedumb

My roommates are gone until Sunday and the house is so damn peaceful. Now who wants to come hang out?


----------



## luvbigfellas

I got to talk to a very handsome man today. :kiss2:


----------



## BeerMe

Found out late last night that I have the day off today!

I celebrated by sleeping for 12 hours.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Playoff Hockey, Indian food, and an overstuffed vaporizer


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rotisserie chicken, potato salad, and a Sunday off for once! Rawk!


----------



## ITheFire

I almost got hit by a car today! 
Woo-hoo!


----------



## Sasquatch!

ITheFire said:


> I almost got hit by a car today!
> Woo-hoo!



Woop shawoop! Glad you didn't!


----------



## ITheFire

Not me, I was so close! So close..


----------



## Ninja Glutton

A few points:

Flyers GET IT DONE to force a game 7...awesome

I just ate a meal of glazed ham, homemade mac n cheese, candied sweet potatoes, and garlic green beans with ricotta pie for dessert

I've got the rest of the night to relax

Things are awesome


----------



## FishCharming

Ninja Glutton said:


> A few points:
> 
> Flyers GET IT DONE to force a game 7...awesome
> 
> I just ate a meal of glazed ham, homemade mac n cheese, candied sweet potatoes, and garlic green beans with ricotta pie for dessert
> 
> I've got the rest of the night to relax
> 
> Things are awesome



haha, yeah, the sabres suck! it's like they try to fit a whole game's worth of playing in the first period and just nap through the rest...


----------



## The Orange Mage

I just got my BlackBerry loaded up with my tunes and remembered that I can actually just slap an .MP3 in as a ring tone.

My ring tone is now U Can't Touch This.


----------



## BeerMe

Went to Walgreens this morning to get q-tips. Saw Easter candy on clearance. Bought like 20 Cadbury eggs.

It's going to be a good week.


----------



## JenFromOC

BeerMe said:


> Went to Walgreens this morning to get q-tips. Saw Easter candy on clearance. Bought like 20 Cadbury eggs.
> 
> It's going to be a good week.



GAWD....I love Cadbury eggs....


----------



## biglynch

did a full shift at work and litteraly did nothing. 0% work 100% pay. nice


----------



## CastingPearls

sushi, martinis and creme brulee


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a super-great five days off, but man am I glad to be home.


----------



## Goreki

Vodka, idiots to laugh at from the comfort of my own home, and my best friend described me as "psychotic" to her brand new boyfriend. Ahh, the cockles of my heart are toasty indeed.


----------



## FishCharming

it's supposed to be 77 degrees today! zomg i am excited!!!11!!1!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love it when Fish is....excited...


----------



## Goreki

Fish love.


----------



## Sasquatch!

"Tonight, you will be sleeping with the fishes..."


----------



## Goreki

if that's what it takes to make mermaids......


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> if that's what it takes to make mermaids......



only one way to find out


----------



## Mishty

Sitting outside watching the rain listening to The Weepies, with my feet in a lap, and a big glass of Mama's homemade lemonade. This my friend is what country songs were written about. 

My cup runneth over.


----------



## Surlysomething

The Canucks are moving onto the second round in the playoffs.

Hallelujah!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*riding was so wonderful yesterday...even if it was just to/from work....I don't use the hwy...i take the easier softer back roads.....a little longer, but SERENE 

and all the dogwoods barking, and daffodils and SPRINGTIME....ZOMG so beauteous*


----------



## matty81

i have no hangover for once


----------



## ForeignSoul

I am happy cause I finally started my script for "Krispy Kreme: A Love Story" Just a generic name for now...


Also happy that I'm getting my position back at work and it looks like pay disputes are being fixed and I'll get what I'm owed! WOOOHOOO!

And happy for my new 2010 KIA Forte.....not as happy about the speeding ticket 19hrs after I bought the car...lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Taking off work at 3pm to go pick up the bosses mom and being paid to drive on a gorgeous day, and have 3 hours of convo with *mom*- getting paid gas $ and then dinner.....picking boss + her mom up at 6:15am to take them to the AIRPORT.....life is GOOOOOD*


----------



## Lovelyone

The following conversation with my almost 4 year old great niece...

Her: "Who was your Aunt Terri when you were little? Was it me?"
Me: "No, you weren't even born yet. You were an angel in heaven waiting to come and be my great niece. I didn't have an Aunt Terri when I was little."
Her: "You mean you didn't have someone to play with and tickle you and make you laugh until you can't laugh anymore, and miss when you are gone? Did you have an Aunt who you loved like that?"
Me: "No, I didn't have an Aunt I could play with like that. I loved my aunts, but they lived too far away to have fun with when I was little."
Her: "I guess I am lucky that I do have a aunt like that! I love you and I would miss you if you didn't know me."


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that, in less than 24 hours, I'm gonna be drunk in Vegas....I really need this....


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *riding was so wonderful yesterday...even if it was just to/from work....I don't use the hwy...i take the easier softer back roads.....a little longer, but SERENE
> 
> and all the dogwoods barking, and daffodils and SPRINGTIME....ZOMG so beauteous*


Went home at lunch and got my bike (too cold this morning to ride to work). Then, took the long way home.

Then, rode out to get supper.  

Life is good. 

-Rusty


----------



## luvbigfellas

Oh, despite some things aggravating me today, still have someone who provides encouragement and distraction. :smitten:


----------



## Zandoz

The doctor has taken me off a med that's had a lot of very unfun side effects.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*a/ it's friday!!!!!

b/ doggie sitting for my 3 favorite dogs friday-sunday

c/doggie sitting for my 3 favorite NEW DOGS Monday-MONDAY

d/$500 extra dollars for doing something i love, walking, feeding, petting doggies*


----------



## luvbigfellas

OMG, I get to sleep in tomorrow! (It's been a loooong week!) 

I have someone pretty amazing in my life. :smitten:


----------



## ITheFire

I have a new crush! <3


----------



## luvbigfellas

A very very sexy BHM told me I looked beautiful and sexy today. My day is brightened! :wubu:


----------



## ITheFire

Osama Bin Laden Is Dead!


----------



## Goreki

I'm about 95% sure that I get to move in to an awesome place with one of my friends soon.
He just has to ask his granny if it's okai first. 

And the best part is it's an old convenience store without the shop fittings and stuff AND there are three bedrooms that are empty that I get to pick from AND the rent is ridiculously low


----------



## FishCharming

ITheFire said:


> Osama Bin Laden Is Dead!



right?!?! i have to go and see about getting enough pig shit to fill an osama sized effigy. does anyone know if i have to dry the shit before it will burn or if i can compensate by adding enough accelerant...

also, need an uncle sam costume in a 46r and $300 worth of fireworks


----------



## Dansinfool

ITheFire said:


> Osama Bin Laden Is Dead!



Amen to that


----------



## Surlysomething

Quiet and rainy.

Seems appropriate.


----------



## tallen1

I am happy because Osama Bin Laden is sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that the election campaign up here is finally done. 

By tomorrow I may or may not be happy with the results, but at least it will be safe to turn on the TV or radio (and use the web!) without being hit with insulting-to-our-crtical-thinking-abilities ads. And they wonder why people get disengaged from the political process?


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> I'm happy that the election campaign up here is finally done.
> 
> By tomorrow I may or may not be happy with the results, but at least it will be safe to turn on the TV or radio (and use the web!) without being hit with insulting-to-our-crtical-thinking-abilities ads. And they wonder why people get disengaged from the political process?


 

I'll be voting, but the choices are so lame.


----------



## rellis10

Real progress on my next story after such a long time of having no motivation for it. Expect it being posted in a day or two.


----------



## CastingPearls

Except for one thing my lab results were excellent. I had to laugh because the new medical assistant took my bp and didn't believe what she saw so she called the other MA who had to tell her that not all fat people have high blood pressure. Mine is 100/60. Sugar which has always been low is also consistent at 76 so I'm very happy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

creative juices were flowing today, i ended up writing 2 complete songs and a couple other sweet riffs on guitar i plan to incorporate into other songs.

eventually when i get enough balls to record youtube video's i'll link them then.


----------



## The Orange Mage

After a rough time of it, I got to sleep and woke up so incredibly rested.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty is safe from those bloody tornadoes.


----------



## ITheFire

Cancer free!


----------



## rellis10

Finally my second story for dims is complete and posted!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1713291#post1713291


----------



## FishCharming

ITheFire said:


> Cancer free!



yay!!! congrats!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I just ordered a pepperoni calzone. 


.... ANNNNNND I don't have diabetes.


----------



## CastingPearls

So far I've been able to keep down 3 Chicken McNuggets but I'm reasonably certain that's because they're not technically a food substance.


----------



## CastingPearls

ITheFire said:


> Cancer free!


That is awesome news!!!


----------



## FishCharming

just found out you can buy 4lbs of thermite on ebay for $20! MWAAAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! 

imma go melt a school bus


----------



## luvbigfellas

I don't have to deal with the bullshit of work tomorrow! w00t! *jumps up and down clapping happily*


----------



## BeerMe

After the longest work week ever, my favorite local liquor store finally started carrying Sierra Nevada Bigfoot. My boring Friday night just got a lot less boring.


----------



## FishCharming

BeerMe said:


> After the longest work week ever, my favorite local liquor store finally started carrying Sierra Nevada Bigfoot. My boring Friday night just got a lot less boring.



omg, i took a six pack of bigfoot barleywine to a concert once. it was 110 degrees out and after chewing through 3 of those i wanted to kill myself. great beer but a little too much body for a hot day, lol.


----------



## Goreki

Finished reading Mary Poppins, bought a new wallet, repelled the british invasion and got to leave work three hours early. Good day.


----------



## JulieD

:wubu:Because its mother's day and I have the best daughter EVAR!!!! :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm glad that I gave one of my best friends a really kickass bachelor party/bachelor day yesterday and one of the strippers was a really beautiful BBW. If only she was a Female Fat Admirer instead of a Female Fund Accumulator...


----------



## Surlysomething

Mother's Day activities completed by 11:30am. And no bloodshed.

WOOT.


----------



## CastingPearls

My friend who gave me my cat, sent me a Mother's Day text from Wonton complete with lolcats spelling. It's awesome.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Despite my lack of decent job and transportation (which really bites my butt...), I feel like it'll get better, because I keep getting reminders that things always balance out.


----------



## Sasquatch!

luvbigfellas said:


> Despite my lack of decent job and transportation (which really bites my butt...), I feel like it'll get better, because I keep getting reminders that things always balance out.



*thumbs up*


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that I have found the most incredible man...and moving to Hawaii in just about a month. A new life for me....most importantly, a new life for Peyton who deserves the best.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that I have found the most incredible man...and moving to Hawaii in just about a month. A new life for me....most importantly, a new life for Peyton who deserves the best.



remember the spiders...

grats


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> remember the spiders...
> 
> grats



I hate you lol.....also, the flying cockroaches....and geckos. Fuckin' BigginZ....


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> I hate you lol.....also, the flying cockroaches....and geckos. Fuckin' BigginZ....


Don't forget Stitch.......

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## JenFromOC

Oh yeah, Stitch.....dang.


----------



## Anjula

Umm...I kinda have a new boyfriend...


----------



## RentonBob

My new PC arrived today... YES!!


----------



## Surlysomething

good hair day (it's ALL about the hair)

Friday (of course)

and it's not pissing rain

and I can sleep in tomorrow, can I get an AMEN?


----------



## Paquito

Cure for cancer?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Cure for cancer?



On a similar note-- Cure for ME/MS?

haha.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I haz Chobits! Yay!


----------



## SanDiega

Today I am happy because I finally got my own apartment, and my guy and I can stop doing it in the back of his prius. They get great mileage but they are not a comfortable place to have fatty sex.


----------



## RentonBob

Soundgarden tickets have been purchased... YES! 

Going to be a great show at the Gorge


----------



## Freedumb

Met with the ex today, discussed a lot and found out things. All in all, not terrible, left the whole absolutely glad we broke up. So ladies, watch out!!! I'm on the prowl!!!!


----------



## Bighairyman

Esther said:


> ^^
> Woo hoo! Way to go
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm dieting or anything, but I decided to cut out eating fast food from the mall food court while I'm at work because... well, just because. Eating that five days a week can't be good.
> After only a week of packing homemade lunches I feel AMAZING. So much energy. This is making me happy.



I know exactly how you feel. I used to eat out all the time being in EMS. But I decided to cut it out completely. It is astonishing on what it can do to the body when you don't eat it all the time.


----------



## Goreki

I bought this today with the money I made from my garage sale. I've been wanting one of these forever! :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Bighairyman said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I used to eat out all the time being in EMS. But I decided to cut it out completely. It is astonishing on what it can do to the body when you don't eat it all the time.



Damn, I got SUPER excited because I thought Esther was back, somehow. 

My roommate acquired a treadmill, so I went jogging today... I might actually enjoy this exercise thing. :happy: 
Although, I need running shoes. Because my options this morning were leather boots, or socks.


----------



## FishCharming

Last night's episode of Doctor Who was written by Neil Gaiman!!! NERDGASM!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Found some energy in the vault this morning, even with stupid shaky legs.

Errands - CHECK!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I managed to not fly away or freeze to death in our lovely extreme north winds today. C'mon, Wisconsin, it's spring! And my boss had a day off. I didn't have to pull furniture this morning at work. Yay!


----------



## J34

So after moping on the "unhappy thread" on Friday about not going out, I took the plunge and went out last night. I ended up having a great night out in the city with some friends. Had a bit to much to drink, which did not put me in a good mood, but fought through it. Might do it again sometime, that's if doesn't cost an arm and a leg to do so.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because I came down to visit my sister and took some time off of work. I get to spend the day with her in her classroom watch her teach and mold little minds. Should be fun.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I came down to visit my sister and took some time off of work. I get to spend the day with her in her classroom watch her teach and mold little minds. Should be fun.


 

Awww, that a great brother!


----------



## rellis10

I love the smell of new clothes in the morning.


----------



## RentonBob

Popeye's chicken, biscuits and red beans with rice.. YUM!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Popeye's chicken, biscuits and red beans with rice.. YUM!!


*
wow haven't had that tasty delight in a decade or more....ENJOY* :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

Found out my cable company streams on the internet...:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> Found out my cable company streams on the internet...:wubu:



THAT'S fuckin' cool.


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> THAT'S fuckin' cool.



YES, YES it is. I can honestly say I'm got a little verklempt. In fact, I still am actually.


----------



## rellis10

I made a pizza from scratch for the first time in like 6/7 years....and damn it was good!

Thin and crispy chilli and oregano base, spicy crispy chicken, red pepper, mushroom, garlic, a sprinkling of parmesan and of course tomato.

The last time I made one from scratch it ended up collapsing and was a wreck, so it put me off making them again. But I've had an urge to cook recently and tried it again and i'll be certain to make it again soon.


----------



## Goreki

Porridge and stewed apples and sultanas for breakfast. OMG SOOOOOOO good!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> I made a pizza from scratch for the first time in like 6/7 years....and damn it was good!
> 
> Thin and crispy chilli and oregano base, spicy crispy chicken, red pepper, mushroom, garlic, a sprinkling of parmesan and of course tomato.
> 
> The last time I made one from scratch it ended up collapsing and was a wreck, so it put me off making them again. But I've had an urge to cook recently and tried it again and i'll be certain to make it again soon.



Rick, I was reading this in my own voice and then I got to this part *"and of course tomato."* and your british magic worked through my head as I read it "tuh-mah-tow" instead of "tow-may-tow" like an AMURRICAN!! should. Congratulations, you're taking over my head.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Rick, I was reading this in my own voice and then I got to this part *"and of course tomato."* and your british magic worked through my head as I read it "tuh-mah-tow" instead of "tow-may-tow" like an AMURRICAN!! should. Congratulations, you're taking over my head.



Its about damn time someone else took control...


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ....SNIP.... Congratulations, you're taking over my head.



Part one of my devious plan to take over the world is complete...Mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Freedumb

Getting my teeth whitened starting tomorrow. For some reason I'm super pumped about it.


----------



## Goreki

My New Tshirts Came Today!!!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Psyched 'cause my most amazing and wonderful and awesome aunt is going to send me some money so I may procure a bike so I won't have to walk my happy ass to work in the mornings anymore! Thus, I won't have to wake up at an ungodly hour to walk!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Just finished writing a thesis with only four days to spare. I am exhausted. But happy.


----------



## Anjula

happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Mishty

Anjula said:


> happy, happy, happy!



*This* makes me happy....:wubu:

Adorable.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Anjula said:


> happy, happy, happy!



Awww....so sweet. :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> happy, happy, happy!



he looks like hozay with a blonde fro... hozay, did you go blonde?!?!


----------



## Zandoz

My wife discovered that we can get excellent hot fudge malts from the Mr Softee truck. :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anjula said:


> happy, happy, happy!


:bow::bow::bow:
Just how it should be.


----------



## Jah

I'm getting a rowing machine. I've wanted one for ages.


----------



## biglynch

im off to do 5 days of partying all over the uk as of today


----------



## KingBoo

Spare Ribs and Soda


----------



## Goreki

Champagne, Strawberry ring pops, Victory rolls, Japanese food, and that I am going to see http://www.atrocity.com.au/ with two dear friends tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tried out a new awesome restaurant with my bestie. Food was phenomenal. Atmosphere was amazing. Friend is fabulous. Great day and more to come.


----------



## Sweetie

rellis10 said:


> I made a pizza from scratch for the first time in like 6/7 years....and damn it was good!
> 
> Thin and crispy chilli and oregano base, spicy crispy chicken, red pepper, mushroom, garlic, a sprinkling of parmesan and of course tomato.
> 
> The last time I made one from scratch it ended up collapsing and was a wreck, so it put me off making them again. But I've had an urge to cook recently and tried it again and i'll be certain to make it again soon.



Thats sounds soooooooooooo delicious! :eat2:


----------



## JulieD

I Have Power!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!:d:d:d


----------



## rellis10

My soccer team (Peterborough United) got promoted today!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that I spent the past 12 miserable hours of moving into my own little apartment with my sister. We argued, bickered laughed and cackled just about every topic we brought up. I love her, she drives me fucking crazy, but I can count on her for anything and. She's cool as shit, and she Even bought me a small house warming gift.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that I spent the past 12 miserable hours of moving into my own little apartment with my sister. We argued, bickered laughed and cackled just about every topic we brought up. I love her, she drives me fucking crazy, but I can count on her for anything and. She's cool as shit, and she Even bought me a small house warming gift.


 

Yay for your own place! And i'm super-jealous you have such a great relationship with your sister. I have FOUR younger sisters and I don't have that kind of closeness with them. Lord knows I try. Haha.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Yay for your own place! And i'm super-jealous you have such a great relationship with your sister. I have FOUR younger sisters and I don't have that kind of closeness with them. Lord knows I try. Haha.



my sister and i are pretty close too. we have a weird relationship though, lol. we talk several times a day on the phone and it's pretty rare that i dont see her for at least a few minutes every day but we don't hug. ever, which you'd think would be weird since we grew up in a very affectionate family.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> my sister and i are pretty close too. we have a weird relationship though, lol. we talk several times a day on the phone and it's pretty rare that i dont see her for at least a few minutes every day but we don't hug. ever, which you'd think would be weird since we grew up in a very affectionate family.


 
My sisters and I are all over the place. I live in the city. One lives 2 hours out of town. Another lives in Toronto. Two live close to my parents and have kids. I'm also the oldest. Two I can hug without any weirdness, two aren't huggers. Could we be more different and the same? Yes. Haha. The two i'm closest to are the ones that live the furthest away, go figure. I love them, but there's a LOT of personality going on.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Yay for your own place! And i'm super-jealous you have such a great relationship with your sister. I have FOUR younger sisters and I don't have that kind of closeness with them. Lord knows I try. Haha.



Oh, I know of these younger sisters ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AQPAirYVj4

Watching/listening to this video over and over makes me happy. I love the trance remixes  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Game 1 - Stanley Cup Final!

Vancouver is super-stoked.


GO CANUCKS, GO!!


----------



## IszyStone

I felt ridiculously happy, fresh, and a little sexy while dancing in my underwear right after a shower to F*ckin Perfect and Raise Your Glass by Pink. It made me feel very good to be me after feeling uncomfortable with myself for a while.


----------



## nic_nic07

I'm BEYOND happy as one my favorite shows, Man v Food premiered tonight and the host, Adam Richman, tweeted me. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

I love that man. I would so marry him. In a heartbeat. /fangirl :bow:


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> I felt ridiculously happy, fresh, and a little sexy while dancing in my underwear right after a shower to F*ckin Perfect and Raise Your Glass by Pink. It made me feel very good to be me after feeling uncomfortable with myself for a while.



OMG YOU'RE BACK

*fangirl squeals*


----------



## CastingPearls

A really nice person shared some beautiful poetry they wrote. It was just gorgeous. It takes a lot to trust someone with your babies, as I consider a lot of my work. I appreciate that trust. Thanks.


----------



## IszyStone

nic_nic07 said:


> I'm BEYOND happy as one my favorite shows, Man v Food premiered tonight and the host, Adam Richman, tweeted me. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> I love that man. I would so marry him. In a heartbeat. /fangirl :bow:



I love him too!!! 

And yes, I am also back.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IszyStone said:


> And yes, I am also back.



Yay! All the hot girls are returning!

...to join the other hot girls that stayed?


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> I Have Power!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!:d:d:d


*THANK GOD!!!! You were oh so totally welcome at my house...as long as you aren't allergic to puddycat FURRRRRRRRRR 
*


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that I spent the past 12 miserable hours of moving into my own little apartment with my sister. We argued, bickered laughed and cackled just about every topic we brought up. I love her, she drives me fucking crazy, but I can count on her for anything and. She's cool as shit, and she Even bought me a small house warming gift.



*most awesome!!!! glad you got in...glad it's your own place too...and siblings rock....I was out with mine last nite *


FishCharming said:


> my sister and i are pretty close too. we have a weird relationship though, lol. we talk several times a day on the phone and it's pretty rare that i dont see her for at least a few minutes every day but we don't hug. ever, which you'd think would be weird since we grew up in a very affectionate family.


*
I come from a NOaffection Family...but I HUG EVERYONE...and I see my brother pretty regularly and his 16 + 18 yr old sons always hug me. However, little bro rarely hugs me...it's really odd, cause we are very tight...his gf hugs and kisses on me and picked me up last nite in a wild crazybar...listening to one of my favorite bands do a show...they just tore it up...went there with bestie and my bro suprised me w/his gf...(who quit her job) and came to the show from NJ *


----------



## nic_nic07

IszyStone said:


> I love him too!!!
> 
> And yes, I am also back.



Yay for being back.  I am back as well. 

The things I would do that man. :sigh: :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming

work sucked but i'm home now, it's a beautiful night and i have a HUGE glass of moscato :eat2:


----------



## Goreki

FishCharming said:


> work sucked but i'm home now, it's a beautiful night and i have a HUGE glass of moscato :eat2:


YES!! Amazing!!


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> work sucked but i'm home now, it's a beautiful night and i have a HUGE glass of moscato :eat2:



I am having a glass of Moscato right now!...sigh...i love wine :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because my sister helped me with a project I've been wanting to do, and she pretty much helped me bring it together. My sister rocks ass.














This table is captain america, and I've got another one that's being worked on right now, it's a Superman table and it's light blue. Excited to finish it.


----------



## FishCharming

my daughter and my sister's kids are all running around quoting Charlie the Unicorn!!! ALL DAY LONG! i especially love:

Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
Kristy: What?
Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
Kristy: What??
Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
Kristy: WHAT?!?!
Kids: We're on a briiidge Mom/Aunt Kristy!

BWAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

She is ready to fucking kill me for showing them! Thanks Rich!


----------



## femaleseat

FishCharming said:


> my daughter and my sister's kids are all running around quoting Charlie the Unicorn!!! ALL DAY LONG! i especially love:
> 
> Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
> Kristy: What?
> Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
> Kristy: What??
> Kids: Mom/Aunt Kristy
> Kristy: WHAT?!?!
> Kids: We're on a briiidge Mom/Aunt Kristy!
> 
> BWAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> She is ready to fucking kill me for showing them! Thanks Rich!



lol...to funny


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because my sister helped me with a project I've been wanting to do, and she pretty much helped me bring it together. My sister rocks ass.
> This table is captain america, and I've got another one that's being worked on right now, it's a Superman table and it's light blue. Excited to finish it.



That is so cool! It looks awesome! :bow:
How did you make it?


----------



## Vageta

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because my sister helped me with a project I've been wanting to do, and she pretty much helped me bring it together. My sister rocks ass.
> 
> [/IMG]
> This table is captain america, and I've got another one that's being worked on right now, it's a Superman table and it's light blue. Excited to finish it.




WOW that is cool!! Great idea!! Looks great too!


----------



## bladenite78

I'm happy because on 3 hours of sleep I woke up to go boxing with my friends and knocked my friend Jeremiah out woo woo woo


----------



## Goreki

Robot Unicorn Attack!!!!!!


----------



## Jah

I've decided on what hair colour I want next.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I have some very sweet people in my life, I have an interview on Friday, and I don't work at 4 am the next two days...w00t!


----------



## Amaranthine

Dims is yelling at me to post more...

So, I'm happy I'm in England! Getting inducted into New College for the summer tomorrow.


----------



## MasterShake

I'm happy that I've yet to grow tired of Lonely Island's "Jack Sparrow" video. I really need the lolz right now and I can't help but smile throughout that song.


----------



## Surlysomething

Amaranthine said:


> Dims is yelling at me to post more...
> 
> So, I'm happy I'm in England! Getting inducted into New College for the summer tomorrow.


 

Yay! Have a great time over there - work hard but not TOO hard.


----------



## Morbid

I'm happy because I woke up breathing.... I guess it's better then the alternative.. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals. It's still amazing to me that we're in it.

And the weekend, of course. :bounce:


----------



## BigChaz

Morbid said:


> I'm happy because I woke up breathing.... I guess it's better then the alternative.. lol



I always consider that a victory


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I always consider that a victory



*DITTO!!!
welcome back....

missed you chaz​*


----------



## rellis10

BigChaz said:


> I always consider that a victory





HDANGEL15 said:


> *DITTO!!!
> welcome back....
> 
> missed you chaz​*



Indeed, welcome back Chaz, long time no see


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> I always consider that a victory


HEYYYYY look who's back!!! DUDE!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crapping hell, Vancouver is one game away from the Stanley Cup.



*HOLY CRAP!*


----------



## NYC_FFA

Out of hundreds of people, I won 2 tickets to "The Book of Mormon" on Broadway tonight. Seats were in the front row, 3 rows in front of Alec Baldwin. Also, I guess Lea Michele from Glee was in the audience too, though I didn't see her.

On the BHM side, has anyone checked out Josh Gad? He's one of the leads in "Book of Mormon" right now, and he's a nice looking BHM. :eat2: Here's him being super goofy in his web show "Gigi: Almost American." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaDOswUo54M Fun note, Debbie (his love interest on "Gigi") is his wife. FFA anyone?


----------



## Freedumb

Had myself a very successful first date today!!!


----------



## Hathor

After driving all night after being up all day, I was happy to finally get a few hours of sleep, a good shower, and a hot meal.


----------



## Mishty

Just got back from Riverfest! Randy Travis,funnel cakes, shaved ice,chicken on a stick,good friends.... I'm very,very happy right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Just got back from Riverfest! Randy Travis,funnel cakes, shaved ice,chicken on a stick,good friends.... I'm very,very happy right now.


I read that as 'children on a stick' LMAO


----------



## Goreki

The new IAMX album is finally in my grabby little hands, it's soooo good! I'm going to listen to nothing but this for a week!


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I am happy because it was Honey and soy mustard chicken schnitzel night. Love those things, would eat them all day if it wouldn't kill me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*PHISH TONITE!!!!!!

Great workout today + YOGA*
although I am the least flexible person in the world...
between needing both knees replaced and needing wrist surgery

i can't do downward dog or anything like that without making a fist....
can't pull my legs back and forth for sun salutations etc...

there's some redeeming thing there.....figuring it out now..
o ya..working on BALANCE


----------



## rellis10

Happy about being here with my love


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> Happy about being here with my love



YAY!!! And both looking so very happy. :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

Post-Coitus grins


----------



## Zowie

Hozay and I have totally been one-upped.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

LeBum losing makes me really happy


----------



## biglynch

rellis10 said:


> Happy about being here with my love


 
winning!

i'm happy about my payrise.


----------



## Jah

I'm happy about having the cutest cat.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Jah said:


> I'm happy about having the cutest cat.



I also am happy about us having the cutest cat!! :bow:


----------



## Zowie

Going home, going home, going home  Good-bye, Vancouver! Hello, Montreal!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Going home, going home, going home  Good-bye, Vancouver! Hello, Montreal!




Have fun, lady! 

Vancouver will miss you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm stoked that Vancouver is only one game away from the Stanley Cup.

I have to admit though, getting through this day at work is going to be trying. I'm already nervous about tonight.


*GO Canucks!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Happy about being here with my love



Aww shucks now. Something tells me it's going to be a GOOD summer. :happy:



Zowie said:


> Hozay and I have totally been one-upped.



Oh, Zowie! Green is so not your color! lol


----------



## Goreki

I am ecstatic that I FINALLY got my hot little hands on these





They are shimmery, lickable, tasty body powder, and I've wanted then forever!
This is the second time I've paid for the damn things, only this time I actually got them.

Never trust a mailman who calls you the one. He'll just thief your stuff when you get tired of his bullshit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> I am ecstatic that I FINALLY got my hot little hands on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are shimmery, lickable, tasty body powder, and I've wanted then forever!
> This is the second time I've paid for the damn things, only this time I actually got them.
> 
> Never trust a mailman who calls you the one. He'll just thief your stuff when you get tired of his bullshit.


I have cocoa, marshmallow and honey. That gimlet sure looks interesting....


----------



## Nose_body_knows

PAYDAY!!! FOOD!!!! and some games


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pretty stoked that Amazon has L.A. Noir on Sale for 45 bucks brand new . . . I'm thinking of pulling the trigger.


----------



## Goreki

CastingPearls said:


> I have cocoa, marshmallow and honey. That gimlet sure looks interesting....


It's lovely. What are yours like? I was tossing up whether or not to buy them. Are they tasty and delicious?


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> It's lovely. What are yours like? I was tossing up whether or not to buy them. Are they tasty and delicious?


The honey is absolutely amazing, delicious and gold. The marshmallow is iridescent so it's not the best match for my skin but tastes good too. The cocoa is a bronze shimmer and good but not my fave. I still recommend buying them and completing your collection. They ARE a lot of fun.

Also look at Kama Sutra's honeysuckle dusting powder. It's made with powdered honey and corn starch and is not only delicious and smells good but feels silky on the skin. I use it as a dusting powder too. It comes with an awesome little feather duster.


----------



## JulieD

officially done with spring semester of school...summer semester starts on July 11th...im going to enjoy as much of my summer as i can...finally :bounce::happy:


----------



## JulieD

im just in a good mood....oh and its Jubilee Day!!!! This is the largest, longest running one-day street fair in the eastern part of the United States.


----------



## imfree

High on life today! A guy on You Tube who reviews Phono Cartridges and Audio Equipment has commissioned me to build him a custom version of my VinyLiberator Pre-Amp, who knows, he may even review the pre-amp! Woo-hoo!, a decent review on that thing would really blow my mind!


----------



## ForeignSoul

I am happy I got a poker night with good friends last night. The Vodka was awesome, the pizza was amazingly delish....

I'm nto happy though that the one friend who was here posted on FaceBook he'd rather be somewhere else...pfffff


----------



## Lil BigginZ

BIRTHDAY CAKE:eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lil BigginZ said:


> BIRTHDAY CAKE:eat2:



I saw what U dids dere:






Hope you day was awesome!​


----------



## Surlysomething

Had a lovely dinner with my sister and my adorable nephew.

Sat and looked at all the flowers in her yard and enjoyed a beautiful evening.


----------



## biglynch

ok when a hot french chick comes and finds you to give you her number, you know you have had a good day!


----------



## CastingPearls

I saw a friend I needed to see. She gave me hope and tears and laughter. And resources. And more hope.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Had a family filled and hope filled weekend. Working with folks who realize how important it is to help your fellow man is extremely uplifting.


----------



## Tad

When biking into work today I came across a piece of street that was flooded by overflowing storm sewers (we've had some intense rainstorms the last 24 hours). I thought it was only a few inches deep so decided to ride through, only to find one spot where I was in water to the hubs of my bike wheels....which meant that the bottom few inches of my panniers (bike bags) were under water. One bag held my clothes for work, the other held my laptop 

I got to work and opened the bags with trepidation, to find them only a tiny bit damp....the bags turned out to be water proof enough that nothing inside was more than a tiny bit damp (some no longer needed papers were visibly damp, everything else was less wet than that). So no damage done  Next time I won't ride though floods without _knowing_ how deep they are!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tonight is Friday night and tomorrow is Saturday. Woo!


----------



## imfree

I'm happy to be building a magnetic phono pre-amp, of my own design, for a client, today! 

View attachment VinyLiberator-JC-back panel wb lg.jpg


----------



## sera

imfree said:


> I'm happy to be building a magnetic phono pre-amp, of my own design, for a client, today!



wasnt lazy tried to google it, but still no clue, what can you do with it? seems you can plug headphones. if you really build that box on your own then. gz and wow


----------



## imfree

sera said:


> wasnt lazy tried to google it, but still no clue, what can you do with it? seems you can plug headphones. if you really build that box on your own then. gz and wow



Thanks for asking. This gadget is an RIAA Magnetic Phono Pre-Amp that amplifies and equalizes the weak, very bass-thin signal from a Record Playing Turntable's Magnetic Cartridge into a real-world line output signal that we can play through our stereos and computers. A well designed pre-amp will play records with the dazzling clarity and definition, so sought after by audiophiles.

Here's a nice vid of No Doubt-Don't Speak, from Vinyl, through my first pre-amp.
I've built 2 for myself, so far.


----------



## sera

imfree said:


> Here's a nice vid of No Doubt-Don't Speak, from Vinyl, through my first pre-amp.
> I've built 2 for myself, so far.



hi,
thx for the explanation. i didnt expect before i clicked your link to hear that sad, old song.
i hope its ok to quote you:


> Gwen Stefani performs her vocal with such
> passion that I almost feel her heartbreak
> in my own heart and visualize her tears!


 indeed the song is so deep and sad (remember me on old times). 
thanks for shareing this vid. not only because of the song, mostly because of .. because i like to see if other people do something with all their heart, with devotion and interest.

back to the topic: your video made my day, thanks. have a good day.


----------



## imfree

sera said:


> hi,
> thx for the explanation. i didnt expect before i clicked your link to hear that sad, old song.
> i hope its ok to quote you: indeed the song is so deep and sad (remember me on old times).
> thanks for shareing this vid. not only because of the song, mostly because of .. because i like to see if other people do something with all their heart, with devotion and interest.
> 
> back to the topic: your video made my day, thanks. have a good day.



I am humbly blessed and encouraged by your quoting me and recognizing my passion when others never even seem to notice.


----------



## luvbigfellas

My lease application got approved. So once I sign the lease with my future (and past lol) roommate, I can move! Wheeee!!!!!

This leads to being more mobile and more able to find a job! Yay!

Also, one of my former bosses apparently remembers me fondly.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm on my last assignment! And venturing into a busy, yet epic weekend.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*The sun is shining...my cat is sleeping in it right nearby...I made the best cup of coffee in the world and I AM GRATEFUL*

:happy:


----------



## ForeignSoul

While not thrilled I only got 4hrs of sleep, I'm very happy I woke up. I'm happy every day I wake up and get to enjoy another day.


Also happy that I have 'SMACKDOWN' on my DVR to watch this morning! lol


----------



## FishCharming

i have 2 job interviews monday morning!


----------



## lovelocs

FishCharming said:


> i have 2 job interviews monday morning!



YAY!!!

Also, I am catsitting, and the cat is snoring and curled up. Her paws are twitching like she's dreaming of playing with a new toy. It's so cute.


----------



## ForeignSoul

FishCharming said:


> i have 2 job interviews monday morning!



Good luck on Monday!




I'm happy there's a mini marathon of Kitchen Nightmares on BBCAmerica. 

What?! Is anyone shocked a big guy loves cooking/resteraunt shows?!

Also happy to go see X-Men: First Class this weekend.



(Thrilled the 20pc Nugget at McD's is on $5!..i Loooove the sweet chilli sauce)


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i have 2 job interviews monday morning!



*HITTING THE REALLLLLLLLY LIKE button...go get em FISH!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*cross-post...from Lounge.....

but in less then 24 hours ....guess who's back * :wubu: 

View attachment trueblood.jpeg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Kickass night!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> i have 2 job interviews monday morning!



WOOT! Go get 'em!


----------



## IszyStone

HDANGEL15 said:


> *cross-post...from Lounge.....
> 
> but in less then 24 hours ....guess who's back * :wubu:



I can't wait for this either!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

*A special shout-out to the two handsome twenty-something men that had no shame in changing out of their street clothes and into their shorts in full view of my review mirror. Nice bums! Made me glad to be alive. I'll take you both up on the frontal view next time. 

Ahhh, summer.
*


----------



## Jah

I'll be starting piano lessons again soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i have 2 job interviews monday morning!



*well......how did they go.....*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well......how did they go.....*



one turned out to be scammy so i didnt go. the other one went very well. i was there for 2 1/2 hours, lol. it's not exactly what i'm looking for it but has it's benefits so if offered i'll probably take it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> one turned out to be scammy so i didnt go. the other one went very well. i was there for 2 1/2 hours, lol. it's not exactly what i'm looking for it but has it's benefits so if offered i'll probably take it.



*welll i guess thats GOOOOOOD*

I AM HAPPY I AM WATKINS GLEN, NY BOUND FOR SBIX......manana 

wooohooo..........

PARTYTIME


----------



## Mishty

I'm single and pretty damn happy about it.
Operation gettin' some penis is in effect in...5...4...3....2....


----------



## FishCharming

Mishty said:


> I'm single and pretty damn happy about it.
> Operation gettin' some penis is in effect in...5...4...3....2....



i have to spread the rep around before giving it to you again....


----------



## Mordecai

FishCharming said:


> one turned out to be scammy so i didnt go. the other one went very well. i was there for 2 1/2 hours, lol. it's not exactly what i'm looking for it but has it's benefits so if offered i'll probably take it.



Man, I hate scams.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mishty said:


> I'm single and pretty damn happy about it.
> Operation gettin' some penis is in effect in...5...4...3....2....


That's my girl!!!



FishCharming said:


> i have to spread the rep around before giving it to you again....



Got her for you Fish!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Mishty said:


> I'm single and pretty damn happy about it.
> Operation gettin' some penis is in effect in...5...4...3....2....




I have a penis


----------



## Sasquatch!

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I have a penis



I'm quite surprised.


----------



## Surlysomething

One more day and then four days off.

And a phone call from :wubu:.


----------



## biglynch

awesome first date today, good times!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

I've been happy, today, because I won a free combo at Arby's. Ooh. And I finished writing a new song to send to my drummer. (^-^)


----------



## IszyStone

Our summer enrichment program, for kids, went to a beach and park far away from our center. One of the little boys in my group who usually has a fight everyday was without incident! I'm so proud of him.


----------



## imfree

Completing and debugging my client's magnetic phono pre-amp, then hearing it faithfully RIAA deemphasize my turntable's cartridge output into exquisitely clean and pure sounding music! 

View attachment VinyLiberator-JC-inside, fully tested wb lg.jpg


----------



## Jah

Got a new fish tank and 3 fish.


----------



## FishCharming

second interview today! might not be unemployed too much longer


----------



## Mordecai

Here's to you getting a job!


----------



## BlueBurning

Hanged out with a cousin I do not see too often.


----------



## Jah

Nearly finished a drawing.


----------



## miafantastic

In no particular order 

- Having the day off work, and getting an early start anyway.
- Doing things that require my not being in my living room, just to switch things up a bit.
- The sis flying in from Jersey today!
- Ticketmaster printing my Fleet Foxes tickets!
- Seeing the latest Transformers. In 3-D! And with popcorn! And in the summer! And as a 2hr 37min action-adventure flick!
- The exclamation marks!


----------



## FishCharming

as of tuesday i'll be a state farm insurance agent! like a good neighbor, Fishcharming is there


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> as of tuesday i'll be a state farm insurance agent! like a good neighbor, Fishcharming is there










!!!YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Oceanbreeze

I'm happy about everything today.The world is my oyster!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Completing and debugging my client's magnetic phono pre-amp, then hearing it faithfully RIAA deemphasize my turntable's cartridge output into exquisitely clean and pure sounding music!



My client, a 25 year veteran of the broadcast industry, loves what he's seen and heard on You Tube and can't wait to hear that pre-amp live in his studio!


----------



## Jah

Done a lot more cleaning than usual.


----------



## Paquito

My drawing is going much better than I thought it would. Sure, it's keeping me up 2 hours longer than I intended, but I'm having a great time.


----------



## rellis10

Homemade coconut and lemon biscuits/cookies....so nom!


----------



## Zowie

Hozay is going to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm going to be in MONTREAL TOMORROW!!! 

Les filles n'ont pas de vélo!

La femme conduit un voiture, le garçon ne conduit pas. 

I'm workin' on my french, but . . I don't think I learned anything that'll actually help me.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to be in MONTREAL TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Les filles n'ont pas de vélo!
> 
> La femme conduit un voiture, le garçon ne conduit pas.
> 
> I'm workin' on my french, but . . I don't think I learned anything that'll actually help me.



Learn, "Je patine dans mes sous-vetements". Its always been a good conversation starter for me.


----------



## Anjula

I'm going to have ten days full of love in some old house in the middle of the Forrest with horses and lakes around. With MY big boy! Fuck yeah


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> Hozay is going to be here tomorrow.


*Aww :happy:*


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to be in MONTREAL TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Les filles n'ont pas de vélo!
> 
> La femme conduit un voiture, le garçon ne conduit pas.
> 
> I'm workin' on my french, but . . I don't think I learned anything that'll actually help me.


*LOL*



Zowie said:


> Learn, "Je patine dans mes sous-vetements". Its always been a good conversation starter for me.


*LMAO* 



Anjula said:


> I'm going to have ten days full of love in some old house in the middle of the Forrest with horses and lakes around. With MY big boy! Fuck yeah



*Have fun one and all!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that I'm in Montreal living it up with the Zowie!

Smoked meat sandwich. 




And this crazy cool weird sign on downtown Montreal next to the gay district.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Obviously.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that I'm in Montreal living it up with the Zowie!
> 
> Smoked meat sandwich.
> 
> And this crazy cool weird sign on downtown Montreal next to the gay district.


 
Your lady friend is TOO cute!  Glad you're both having such a good time.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

We got another car!! and its an auto and in really good condition!!


----------



## Tad

Still happy from seeing Edward Sharp & the Magnetic Zeroes, then Tegan & Sara last night. Been too long since I've seen live bands that I wanted to see (and lots more to see over the next 11 days  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y <--the hit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZfK51GWGro <-- last night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxC0dvyet88 + http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlv0BulzX1w

(Soundgarden was....so-so, and on at the same time as Tegan&Sara, so we mostly stayed over watching the latter, before leaving a bit early to get out bikes out of the lock up before there was a huge line up)


----------



## Amaranthine

Made it home safe, and slept a ton! Everything hurts now x_x


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> My client, a 25 year veteran of the broadcast industry, loves what he's seen and heard on You Tube and can't wait to hear that pre-amp live in his studio!



My client emailed me a full rundown of his first impressions of his new VinyLiberator Pre-Amp and said the Stanton 310 Broadcast Phono Pre-Amp, at $1500, was the only one he's heard that matched mine in sound quality. Wow!
He reviews cartridges and audio equipment on You Tube, so I should be linking a review soon.


----------



## tigerlily

I'm happy that I was unhappy, but was made glad again by this post (as posted in the thread about unhappiness):



Melian said:


> You know, I was pretty pleased with that verdict.
> 
> I don't care for the fact that she's a skanky redneck, however, her actions are completely in line with my pro-child-killing agenda. Plus, we should all be allowed one or two accidental child-kills




Thank you for reminding me about the big picture here. XD


----------



## Melian

tigerlily said:


> I'm happy that I was unhappy, but was made glad again by this post (as posted in the thread about unhappiness):
> 
> Thank you for reminding me about the big picture here. XD



SOMEBODY has to be the voice of reason around here!


----------



## tigerlily

Melian said:


> SOMEBODY has to be the voice of reason around here!



Thank you. Just, thank you. :happy:


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

I'm happy, cuz I got the guitar track recorded for my drummer, and I got my car back from the shop! ^-^


----------



## HDANGEL15

*that the 12,000 BTU AC window unit I picked up offa Craigs List yesterday for $200 is making my house....... coollllllllllller THEN HELLLLLL *


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> My client emailed me a full rundown of his first impressions of his new VinyLiberator Pre-Amp and said the Stanton 310 Broadcast Phono Pre-Amp, at $1500, was the only one he's heard that matched mine in sound quality. Wow!
> He reviews cartridges and audio equipment on You Tube, so I should be linking a review soon.



The review, on the program, "Interface", went live on You Tube a few hours ago. JC gives a good amount of general technical information in his review of my pre-amp.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nice review! Congrats Edgar!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice review! Congrats Edgar!



Thanks for the kind words, Raiv, n checking out the review!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Pretty happy because my Canadian host family just sent me off with an amazing breakfast.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Atari Jaguar and stacks of complete games in the mail! Woo-ha!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> SOMEBODY has to be the voice of reason around here!



How did you get to be the voice of reason???


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> How did you get to be the voice of reason???


Bloody coup. Okay, it was strawberry jello. DON'T JUDGE US!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I worked all day today cause I am off THURSDAY + FRIDAY next week, and I love amassing time...so I always have more when I want to go go

next weekend hitting up ALLGOODFESTIVAL.COM

with the following playing*

FURTHUR

PRIMUS

PRETTY LIGHTS (late-night)

moe.

UMPHREY'S MCGEE (late-night)

STS9 (late-night)

JOHN BUTLER TRIO

Dark Star Orchestra

Warren Haynes Band

YONDER MOUNTAIN STRING BAND

KELLER WILLIAMS

rebelution

GALACTIC featuring COREY GLOVER of LIVING COLOUR and COREY HENRY of REBIRTH BRASS BAND

TOOTS AND THE MAYTALS

JJ GREY & MOFRO

KARL DENSON'S TINY UNIVERSE (late-night)

THE BRIDGE 

BIG GIGANTIC (late-night)

Donna the Buffalo

THE INFAMOUS STRINGDUSTERS

BEATS ANTIQUE

PAPADOSIO

TOUBAB KREWE

Greensky Bluegrass

That 1 Guy

HOT BUTTERED RUM

Marco Benevento

ZACH DEPUTY

These United States

The Werks

EVERYONE ORCHESTRA

J. Roddy Walston and the Business

GIANT PANDA GUERILLA DUB SQUAD

DANA FUCHS

Lubriphonic

Dangermuffin

ORGONE

The Recipe

All Mighty Senators

Fletcher's Grove

The Rex Jam Hosted by Matt Butler & Everyone Orchestra


----------



## Goreki

My move into my new place was successful and awesome. My housemates rock, and I'm way closer to work now.


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> GIANT PANDA GUERILLA DUB SQUAD



This name made me happy


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I worked all day today cause I am off THURSDAY + FRIDAY next week, and I love amassing time...so I always have more when I want to go go
> 
> next weekend hitting up ALLGOODFESTIVAL.COM
> 
> with the following playing*
> 
> FURTHUR
> 
> PRIMUS
> 
> Warren Haynes Band



These three would make it worth the price of admission for me.I wanna go.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy I got all my work done yesterday and all my chores so that I don't have to do a damn thing today except barbecue and jam on the guitar.


----------



## catracha

Im happy because I have the time to enjoy life doing the things that matter me the most, spend time with my family, shopping, going to the lake, dancing, eating good food, going to the art fest, and just relaxing. Life is too short, everyone should enjoy life's little things, don't let everyday stress get to you


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy I got all my work done yesterday and all my chores so that I don't have to do a damn thing today except barbecue and jam on the guitar.



*and get your stuff packed and start driving to WV to SEE FURTHUR!!!! *


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *and get your stuff packed and start driving to WV to SEE FURTHUR!!!! *



Would that I could.I bet it will be a great weekend.There's not much in the way of festivals around here.I used to live about 3 to 3.5 hour drive from Bonnaroo,but never managed to get time off to check it out.Plus I'd love to see Warren Haynes do Soulshine live.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Would that I could.I bet it will be a great weekend.There's not much in the way of festivals around here.I used to live about 3 to 3.5 hour drive from Bonnaroo,but never managed to get time off to check it out.Plus I'd love to see Warren Haynes do Soulshine live.



*BONNAROO highly over-rated in my opinion.
i went a few years ago...and 

1/IT IS HOTTER THEN HADES!!!
2/SOMETHING LIKE 100,000 of your closest drunk/stoned friends
3/ WOOKIES
4/ TOO much great music at the same time- too many stages
5/stages named: who/what/where/when?? WTF...toooo confusing
6/easy to lose your tent and never find it all weekend
7/enuf said*


----------



## Tad

It looks like it is official that my company will be moving across the river, into Ontario from Quebec. 

I like where we are pretty well: it is on a major commercial street with access to lots of stores, and it is under a 25 minute bike ride (during the eight or so bikeable months of the year). It is pretty much my favorite work location out of all the places I've been, and I didn't really think I'd want us to move (aside from the wonky heating/AC).

BUT the new location is under a 25 minute walk from my house, and while it is not around much in the way of stores, it is near a street full of restaurants, bars, coffee shops, and the like. So still a fairly cool location.

I will miss the biking, 8 months of the year, and I'll have to find a way to slide some extra excercise into my routine, since walking is not as demanding as biking, and I'd hate to lose too much of my leg muscle! But being able to walk to work has been a long standing dream 

Of course, my superstitious side says this is too good to be true, and something horrible should happen to the company within a few months of moving... :doh: Still, trying to focus on the happy part!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I will miss the biking, 8 months of the year, and I'll have to find a way to slide some extra excercise into my routine, since walking is not as demanding as biking, and I'd hate to lose too much of my leg muscle! But being able to walk to work has been a long standing dream



Strap some weights to your legs for added resistance?

I'm happy that Tad is happy. He's a good guy!


----------



## Tad

Awww, thanks Melian! and yah, I was thinking about wrist and/or leg weights....will have to see. 

(Of course, if I were writing this as a story I'd walk every day and stay active, but not burn as much energy, so end up gaining thirty pounds, which everyone important would love on me..... but back to reality: if not weights, there is a pool not far off the route, so maybe go swimming a couple of times a week?)


----------



## Anjula

My boyfriend is freakin' hot. YES, you need to know


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend is freakin' hot. YES, you need to know



Lucky guy!!!


----------



## IszyStone

In less than one month I'll be in Las Vegas, and I'm beyond excited about it!!!! Wooh!!! (Also, today I'm just plain hyper so everything feels a little better.)


----------



## lovelocs

"I got a webcam."


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy I finally got rid of an amp I have been dragging around for 2 years and never hardly used and traded it for a pretty nice bass guitar that I can use and have been wanting.


----------



## ManBeef

I am finally feeling better enough to finish moving my stuff into my new tiny studio... weee!!! Studio is a nice way of saying small ass lil spot that I am renting out...


----------



## SanDiega

Anjula said:


> My boyfriend is freakin' hot. YES, you need to know



I came in here to post the exact same thing pretty much. I am really not sure that my boyfriend could be more attractive. Sometimes I have to pinch myself.


----------



## Zowie

SanDiega said:


> I came in here to post the exact same thing pretty much. I am really not sure that my boyfriend could be more attractive. Sometimes I have to pinch myself.



Imma third this one too, mine's pretty much the cat's shit. 


Also, I'm leaving for Spain in 45 minutes. Buh-bye, north amurrica!


----------



## miafantastic

Zowie said:


> Also, I'm leaving for Spain in 45 minutes. Buh-bye, north amurrica!



Nice ... enjoy!

I'm quite pleased about enjoying a bowl of pho after a super-successful afternoon of thrifting. Monday, where you at? I'm ready!


----------



## MrBob

I'm happy that my account finally got activated and that Darren Clarke won the open (Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke). I'm also happy that an old friend of mine is taking over a local pub...it's good to have connections!


----------



## ManBeef

This awesome thinker gave me the best idea on how to change the color of mt lil spot without the back breaking labor of painting or my uncle breaking my back FOR painting... This is such a good day indeed!!! Thank you civilian... MILK TEA &&/OR TARO BOBA FOR EVERYONE!!! Of the cyber type of course:eat2:


----------



## MissAshley

I have tonight off! I needed a break, even if just for one night.


----------



## spiritangel

The Sun is shining and for the first time in ages I actually dont need the heater on its such a spring type day


----------



## HDANGEL15

* a freaking amazing music festival/camping weekend with the best of friends.....great music, food, convos....and most of all hot ENUF FOR ALL THE FAT boYS TO SHOW OFF THEIR NEW STRETCH MARKS.....nothing makes me smile more then that *





:wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

i am doing REALLY well at my new job. i think i might be made for this


----------



## Tad

Despite being exhausted, made it to Bluesfest on Saturday night to see Mother Mother. On Wednesday my high expectations for Metric were not not, but on Saturday my modest expectations for Mother Mother were blown away. I'd absolutely go and see them again, and recomend them to others.

I'm also mostly glad that we were not at Bluesfest on Sunday, when the main stage got blown down  I do feel sorry for the few workers who got hurt, and I hope none of the injuries are too long term. The same storm knocked out our power (and it stayed out for 14 hours), but that is fairly minor compared to having a huge stage structure coming down around you!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Finally found a good liver recipe after trying very hard and using all kinds of cooking methods. It ended up being the simplest thing; Raw with sea salt. Tastes way better than any cooked liver I've had.


----------



## FishCharming

I passed my prep class final with an 89! now all i have is the state exam on saturday


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm happy I have a new, powerful air conditioner.


----------



## MrBob

I'm having some new photos done with my band later and tomorrow I'll be taking my 5 year old niece to the zoo...she loves animals so much she'll spazz out in excitement!


----------



## lovelocs

My PMS is going away. They're letting me eat with forks again...


----------



## MrBob

Trip to the zoo was awesome, my niece loved it and didn't want to leave. And the band photoshoot was funny...we also found time for a kickass practice where for some bizarre reason one of my bandmates suggested we do a cover of Dreadlock Holiday by 10cc and it actually sounded alright. So all good in this neighbourhood!


----------



## lovelocs

MrBob said:


> Trip to the zoo was awesome, my niece loved it and didn't want to leave. And the band photoshoot was funny...we also found time for a kickass practice where for some bizarre reason one of my bandmates suggested we do a cover of Dreadlock Holiday by 10cc and it actually sounded alright. So all good in this neighbourhood!



So you will be posting pics, right?


----------



## MrBob

lovelocs said:


> So you will be posting pics, right?



Of course, as soon as I get them. There were a couple of shots of me whilst playing...I'm concerned because I've been called up before on my musician-gurn when I'm going at it.:happy:


----------



## Mishty

House sitting with a pantry of fancy wine, and a 72 inch man TV, and now waiting for my ladies to get here for a night of Netflix and laziness.

It's so nice to not have to do the typical Friday night bullshit.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mishty said:


> House sitting with a pantry of fancy wine, and a 72 inch man TV, and now waiting for my ladies to get here for a night of Netflix and laziness.
> 
> It's so nice to not have to do the typical Friday night bullshit.




funny how someones not so typical friday night can be pretty much my typical friday night.


----------



## huskyman78

Was really happy to eat some quiznos today after almost a year..


----------



## RacinJason

It wasn't as hot today, so I got some stuff done outside. It's a never ending battle to keep one's lawn green.


----------



## FishCharming

i passed my exam! woooohooo! i must be a lucky bastard cus i totally had to guess on 80% of the questions


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i passed my exam! woooohooo! i must be a lucky bastard cus i totally had to guess on 80% of the questions



What is this course you've been taking? 

Congrats on passing the exam.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> What is this course you've been taking?
> 
> Congrats on passing the exam.



the course was a prep class for the State Insurance Licensing exam, failure probably would have meant unemployment, lol. 

and thank you


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my monthly massage appointment at Massage Envy...............ahhhhhh*


----------



## ManBeef

The 4 Mystery snails I introduced to my fish tank are now very active... hopefully that activeness becomes sexual. I wanna see some baby Mystery snails sluggishly roaming about


----------



## Melian

ManBeef said:


> The 4 Mystery snails I introduced to my fish tank are now very active... hopefully that activeness becomes sexual. I wanna see some baby Mystery snails sluggishly roaming about



Snail sex is the sexiest sex. Fact.


----------



## FishCharming

ManBeef said:


> The 4 Mystery snails I introduced to my fish tank are now very active... hopefully that activeness becomes sexual. I wanna see some baby Mystery snails sluggishly roaming about



mystery snails are awesome but they breed like pokey ass rabbits. one morning you'll wake up and your 4 snails will have become 400. the next morning you'll wake up to find them all over your house. hope you like escargot


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> Snail sex is the sexiest sex. Fact.



No doubt, it's because they take their time and do it right!


----------



## J34

My cold sore is gone and its breezy outside and not 100+


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I'm happy with my nostril spray. Cold-B-Gone


----------



## Tad

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'm happy with my nostril spray.



Best sentence in the entire thread! 

(but I'm glad your cold is gone)


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

As long as the spray works the cold will be gone.

Stupid airco at work doesn't help me cure either.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm happy my hair looks decent, after years of having it fall out in clumps. Time to let it grow and see what happens!


----------



## CastingPearls

Looking for something else in my pantry, I found three bottles of really good (as in tasty to me) wine. Aaaaand I'm enjoying some now.


----------



## imfree

My O2 sat is up a couple %, and I did piddle with this 10 Watt amp board, under construction. I started populating the board with its components today. 

View attachment Deccollaro amp board start wb lg.jpg


----------



## Tad

Moving offices this afternoon.....and word is that in the new one, the temperature controls actually work! No more sauna-like meeting room, no more keeping both a sweater and shorts at my desk to be ready for anything (at any time of year) 

I will miss being right near a grocery store and a Sears, that was so convenient, but the new location is just off a fairly funky little street, so should find some new restaurants at the least.

Although, after the move I think I'm going to try to stay out of Dimensions for a bit, time for a small break.


----------



## MasterShake

Going to Chicago this Friday for the weekend!


----------



## Tad

We moved to a new office, still waiting for themovers to show up with most of our stuff, but there is a pretty sky out my new window  

(sorry for the pic quality, taken with the almost totally useless webcam that is on my laptop. Seriously, I put in something useful, or just don't bother!)

ETA: and the number of places selling yummy things, just within the few blocks that I've explored so far, is intimidating. I may have to leave my wallet behind when I go for walks, or I could go broke!

ETA2: also forgot to mention....I made it here this morning in 20 minutes exactly....walking


----------



## RentonBob

I'm on vacation starting today and tomorrow I'm going to see Soundgarden and Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Surlysomething

RentonBob said:


> I'm on vacation starting today and tomorrow I'm going to see Soundgarden and Queens of the Stone Age


 

Say hi to Josh Homme for me. :eat2:


----------



## RentonBob

Surlysomething said:


> Say hi to Josh Homme for me. :eat2:



I'll make sure to wave


----------



## Surlysomething

RentonBob said:


> I'll make sure to wave


 

I love that crazy ginger!


----------



## MasterShake

Chicago I am in you!!


----------



## MrBob

Started chatting to a girl I haven't spoken to in years on facebook tonight and I'm sure she was hitting on me...wonder if she can still get her ankles behind her head? She used to be really limber.


----------



## lovelocs

MrBob said:


> Started chatting to a girl I haven't spoken to in years on facebook tonight and I'm sure she was hitting on me...wonder if she can still get her ankles behind her head? She used to be really limber.



_okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..._


----------



## MrBob

lovelocs said:


> _okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..._



Honestly, I was giving her a lift in my car about ten years ago and I don't know how it came up in conversation but she came out with the fact that she could put her legs behind her head. I called bullshit and to prove it she went and did it in the passenger seat. Unfortunately at the time she was seeing a friend of mine so I couldn't try my luck. She's single now, though!


----------



## ManBeef

Melian said:


> Snail sex is the sexiest sex. Fact.




It's sexy because it's in slow motion. Leave it to snails to remind us that slow is good sometimes...



FishCharming said:


> mystery snails are awesome but they breed like pokey ass rabbits. one morning you'll wake up and your 4 snails will have become 400. the next morning you'll wake up to find them all over your house. hope you like escargot



That's what I am hoping for. There were tons of lil babies all over the tank where I got them. I talked to this other pet shop that I go to for my parasite remover tabs && they want to take any of the unwanted critters in exchange for supplies/fish. Pffft, I was all over that like lotion on ashy elbows.


----------



## CleverBomb

ManBeef said:


> It's sexy because it's in slow motion. Leave it to snails to remind us that slow is good sometimes...



Bow...

Chick...aaaaa...

Bow...

Wow...

-Rusty


----------



## vardon_grip

I'm happy to be home after a great/ass kicking/exciting/stressful day at work. I should have worn ear plugs.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/mus...latest-video-tonight-on-a-venice-rooftop.html

http://twitter.com/#!/flea333/status/97458273212571648












Yeah, I really love my job


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> I'm happy to be home after a great/ass kicking/exciting/stressful day at work. I should have worn ear plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really love my job



*ahhhh your life is good.......sounds like a rather FUN day....jellie a wee bit*


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Happy because I'm talking to a sexy BHM that's actually from the Netherlands and doesn't seem to be lying for once.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i got my gas + Electric bill....after a month of using ONLY 1 Window Unit (rather then CAC that freezes my basement tenant out totally) and my bill this month was $114.37!!!! soooo much lower then with CAC....doing cartwheels

o ya...friday pm around 11pm i called directv and asked what I could do to lower my bill...and they dropped it $30/mo and took NOTHING AWAY*


----------



## ManBeef

CleverBomb said:


> Bow...
> 
> Chick...aaaaa...
> 
> Bow...
> 
> Wow...
> 
> -Rusty



That is exactly what I hear when I see them go at it snail style... I would film it but there might not be a high demand for this type of sexual healing && am sure those that do watch would hate a 3.5 hour sex scene


----------



## MrBob

ManBeef said:


> That is exactly what I hear when I see them go at it snail style... I would film it but there might not be a high demand for this type of sexual healing && am sure those that do watch would hate a 3.5 hour sex scene



Go on, film it. Personally I would use Serge Gainsbourg's 'Je T'aime' as the soundtrack.


----------



## Zowie

Just got home, from two weeks travelling in Spain. I'm happy to be home, and I'm happy my vacation went so well. 
Pictures to come!


----------



## MrBob

Zowie said:


> Just got home, from two weeks travelling in Spain. I'm happy to be home, and I'm happy my vacation went so well.
> Pictures to come!



Awesome,where in Spain did you go?


----------



## ManBeef

MrBob said:


> Go on, film it. Personally I would use Serge Gainsbourg's 'Je T'aime' as the soundtrack.



I was going to play some J.Bieber but I'll give yours a go


----------



## MrBob

ManBeef said:


> I was going to play some J.Bieber but I'll give yours a go



Trust me..it's a staple for sexytime videos


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm geeked today because Fender announced a bass version to their Mustang series of amps.I love my little Mustang amp and all it's features and since getting a bass a couple weeks ago I have been trying to figure out what I wanted in a small bass amp.This Bronco 40 bass amp,with built-in models and effects and additional deep editing software looks to be just the ticket.If it's half as good as the Mustang guitar version I already have then it will do me up perfectly.


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I'm geeked today because *Fender *announced a bass version to their Mustang series of amps.I love my little Mustang amp and all it's features and since getting a bass a couple weeks ago I have been trying to figure out what I wanted in a small bass amp.This Bronco 40 bass amp,with built-in models and effects and additional deep editing software looks to be just the ticket.If it's half as good as the Mustang guitar version I already have then it will do me up perfectly.



Ha! A little funny to see in text, a Gibson who likes to play Fender amps.

Also funny, seems like I read that Leo Fender invented the guitar amp!


----------



## ManBeef

MrBob said:


> Trust me..it's a staple for sexytime videos



I am getting annoyed that they aren't interested in my attempts to make chedda off their sexual needs. They don't make Horny Goat Weed for Snails dammit


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> Ha! A little funny to see in text, a Gibson who likes to play Fender amps.
> 
> Also funny, seems like I read that Leo Fender invented the guitar amp!



Egads,you foiled my perfectly crafted screen persona.:bow:

I do like Gibson guitars,but my heart belongs to Fender when it comes to vintage amps,and the Mustang has models of them all and sound pretty damn close to the real thing.


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> Egads,you foiled my perfectly crafted screen persona.:bow:
> 
> I do like Gibson guitars,but my heart belongs to Fender when it comes to vintage amps,and the Mustang has models of them all and sound pretty damn close to the real thing.



While I don't play any musical instrument, myself, I've been building audio amps since age 17, 56 now, and even a few small RF power amps in all those years. I've found a whole world of joy in rediscovering vinyl records, after learning the art of setting up a turntable with similar attention to detail as a musician sets up an instrument! Here's a pre-amp picture and a stereo power amp picture of stuff I created. 

View attachment VinyLiberator-Blue Collar edition wb lg.jpg


View attachment Tech SA350 3-14-2011 C wb lg.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> While I don't play any musical instrument, myself, I've been building audio amps since age 17, 56 now, and even a few small RF power amps in all those years. I've found a whole world of joy in rediscovering vinyl records, after learning the art of setting up a turntable with similar attention to detail as a musician sets up an instrument! Here's a pre-amp picture and a stereo power amp picture of stuff I created.



That's a cool skill to have.There can be a good market for boutique amps or stompboxes,or even mods on existing stomps.It can be a fairly lucrative endeavor.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shark Week on Discovery and a bottle of wine.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Today is the last day of my period !!!


----------



## Broadside

I had a boner earlier. It was fun. That... that was it, the rest of the day was very boring.


----------



## imfree

Great joy at Tenn. Loop Ranch!!! My Adult Kiddo Son is with us and permanently moving back to Tn.!


----------



## MrBob

I made fajitas...they tasted awesome. I do feel like I have a foodbaby in my belly now though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. There's a lot of "too much information" going on around here.

:doh:


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. There's a lot of "too much information" going on around here.
> 
> :doh:



We need a TMI thread!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> We need a TMI thread!


 
No kidding..so I can totally avoid hearing about people's bodily functions etc.

Why do people feel the need to share? Haha. WHY WHY?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

What makes me happy? It's bad weather outside and I just made my man happy with a belleh and back-rub =P


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> No kidding..so I can totally avoid hearing about people's bodily functions etc.
> 
> Why do people feel the need to share? Haha. WHY WHY?



Because sometimes, you feel the need to tell everybody you took a poop that totally looked like a puma. As long as people aren't including pictures, I don't care.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> No kidding..so I can totally avoid hearing about people's bodily functions etc.
> 
> Why do people feel the need to share? Haha. WHY WHY?



You know, I'd really like to hear a story involving a bizarre sharting incident. Does anyone have one of those to share?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> You know, I'd really like to hear a story involving a bizarre sharting incident. Does anyone have one of those to share?



Puddingfarts.com should fulfill your every dream of awkward sharting incidents.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> You know, I'd really like to hear a story involving a bizarre sharting incident. Does anyone have one of those to share?


 

Oh MAN, sharting has been totally on my radar lately. (Not a personal problem though, take it easy) Haha.

Philip Seymour Hoffman - hilarity ensues!


----------



## MrBob

Thankfully, the fajita feast did not induce any such sharting event....now that would have been awkward at band practice. Especially with all that bass-induced rumble.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> You know, I'd really like to hear a story involving a bizarre sharting incident. Does anyone have one of those to share?



anything for you!

a few years ago i was at work, total office job. instead of grabbing lunch i stopped at the grocery store and they had ranier cherries on sale so i bought like a 2 pound bag of them. i went back to the office and spent the next 4 or 5 hours just eating cherries while i wrote emails. so towards the end of the day i had a teleconference and wanted to get a smoke in before i had to be on the phone. so i go out to smoke and as i'm smoking i feel a fart coming. i look around, checking to see if the coast was clear, lifted a cheek and let fly. only it wasnt just a fart. i don't know if i didnt wash the cherries well enough or if i just gave myself vitamin c poisoning but it was bad. thankfully i have amazing cheek clenching powers (i practice in case i ever end up in prison) i managed to save my boxers from contamination. so i waddle into the bathroom, now seized up with cramps and my phone alarm goes off for the teleconference. i have to speedily clean up, run upstairs and grab my laptop and spend the entirety of the conference on the toilet, mostly with my phone muted.


----------



## IszyStone

I get my wisdom teeth stitches out today. I'm tired of feeling them just being there, I can't help but play with them with my tongue. Also, I'm ready to shoot food out of my sockets with a food shooter type thing .


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Puddingfarts.com should fulfill your every dream of awkward sharting incidents.



OH GAWD....



Surlysomething said:


> Oh MAN, sharting has been totally on my radar lately. (Not a personal problem though, take it easy) Haha.
> 
> Philip Seymour Hoffman - hilarity ensues!



Hahahaha..."sharting has been totally on my radar.." That's funny for so many reasons.



FishCharming said:


> anything for you!
> 
> a few years ago i was at work, total office job. instead of grabbing lunch i stopped at the grocery store and they had ranier cherries on sale so i bought like a 2 pound bag of them. i went back to the office and spent the next 4 or 5 hours just eating cherries while i wrote emails. so towards the end of the day i had a teleconference and wanted to get a smoke in before i had to be on the phone. so i go out to smoke and as i'm smoking i feel a fart coming. i look around, checking to see if the coast was clear, lifted a cheek and let fly. only it wasnt just a fart. i don't know if i didnt wash the cherries well enough or if i just gave myself vitamin c poisoning but it was bad. thankfully i have amazing cheek clenching powers (i practice in case i ever end up in prison) i managed to save my boxers from contamination. so i waddle into the bathroom, now seized up with cramps and my phone alarm goes off for the teleconference. i have to speedily clean up, run upstairs and grab my laptop and spend the entirety of the conference on the toilet, mostly with my phone muted.



Like a boss!


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. There's a lot of "too much information" going on around here.
> 
> :doh:





Zowie said:


> We need a TMI thread!



Wev'e got one!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

What I am happy about today? My boyfriend and I have been scouring Abandonware for retrogames and I found back an old classic: Blackthorne!

Good Lord I'm such a geek.


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> What I am happy about today? My boyfriend and I have been scouring Abandonware for retrogames and I found back an old classic: Blackthorne!
> 
> Good Lord I'm such a geek.



I do love Abandonware. 22 years on and I'm still a master at Way of the Exploding Fist....oh yeah, 8-bit Spectrum games, now that's nerdy!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> I do love Abandonware. 22 years on and I'm still a master at Way of the Exploding Fist....oh yeah, 8-bit Spectrum games, now that's nerdy!



xD That whole 'Way of the Exploding Fist' doesn't really sound nerdy but more like "With or without lube?" y'know what I'm sayin'? -wriggles brows-


----------



## HDANGEL15

I love doggy/house sitting....all weekend I had the pleasure of the australian shepherd below and her private wooded lot with pool...and we hiked in the woods...and I trusted she knew where she was going on trails for 45 minutes 

View attachment gracie 2.jpg


View attachment pool.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Seafair Sunday! Hydroplane races, BBQ's and the US Navy Blue Angels. Fun day


----------



## Lovelyone

My room is clean and I only have two more boxes ro pack for the move. Yay!


----------



## rellis10

It's sunny out (for the moment at least) and i'm getting some writing done while musing over some other ideas knocking around up there.


----------



## Broadside

I just had a very exciting phone conversation. Another adventure may be on the way for this portly fellow. An adventure that would very much make me smile.


----------



## MrBob

Well after the debacle in London over the last few days I've just seen a video that really cheered me up. Groups of volunteers helping to clear away the destruction, also photo's of other volunteers making cups of tea for the police and using a spare riot shield as a tea tray, etc. It's little things like this that make me think maybe Britain isn't such a lost cause after all.

http://youtu.be/fCsrcnUy8ao


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> I just had a very exciting phone conversation. Another adventure may be on the way for this portly fellow. An adventure that would very much make me smile.



No idea what the adventure is, but make sure to bring towels


(Kudo's to those who get the reference)


----------



## rellis10

SlightlyMorbid said:


> No idea what the adventure is, but make sure to bring towels
> 
> 
> (Kudo's to those who get the reference)



Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy? :happy:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

rellis10 said:


> Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy? :happy:



Bacon for you >3


----------



## CastingPearls

Got my first B12 shot today and it didn't hurt at all!!!! I get one every week for a month, then bi-monthly for a couple of months, then monthly. I should feel the effects in a week or so but already I feel better even if it is 'all in my mind'. lol


----------



## rellis10

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Bacon for you >3



I'm happy I got this reference 

That's two in two today... the other being a friend saying "AHHHHH Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"


----------



## warwagon86

i was away on 2 weeks paid holidays and got back today!

backs a wee bit sore but things are on the up! got my new house sorted and all but packed for my moving!

have one final school paper to finish before monday and back to Ireland for a family wedding next Tuesday! 

Smile everyone!


----------



## Melian

warwagon86 said:


> i was away on 2 weeks paid holidays



Now THERE'S a reason to be happy.

I'm in a pretty decent mood, because it's only 2 weeks until FanExpo, and that's cosplay time!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Now THERE'S a reason to be happy.
> 
> I'm in a pretty decent mood, because it's only 2 weeks until FanExpo, and that's cosplay time!!!



i demand pictures!!!


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Bacon for you >3



Umm.... *points to avatar*

so... yeah. 42




rellis10 said:


> I'm happy I got this reference
> 
> That's two in two today... the other being a friend saying "AHHHHH Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"



Firefly! Best one-season show ever.


----------



## warwagon86

FishCharming said:


> i demand pictures!!!



They are there


----------



## ManBeef

My cousin, his wife, && yours chubbily took the lil ones of our family to Boomers. We mini golfed, laser tagged, && go carted the day away. But the highlight of the day was that Davi (7y.o. lil manbeef) took on the 40' rock wall && PWND it! He climbed but was hesitant. I cheered him on, losing my voice for a lil in the process. He made it all the way up && hit that green button. I was so stoked that he conquered that fear because it didn't seem like he was gonna make it. I am still stoked. I had to brag. Sorry guys... && Ladies


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

My Patriots beat Jags...


----------



## Amaranthine

Today my cat finally learned that when no one else answered, he could come upstairs and meow at me. We sat and watched the birds outside for a bit, with some tea, 4 plums and an apple. Then he finally decided he could use his damn litter box. *shakes head* Cats. At least I feel needed.


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Today my cat finally learned that when no one else answered, he could come upstairs and meow at me. We sat and watched the birds outside for a bit, with some tea, 4 plums and an apple. Then he finally decided he could use his damn litter box. *shakes head* Cats. At least I feel needed.



Hahaha, that's cute. 
Mine is all pissed off because we changed the windows, so now he can't hop onto the sill without sliding off (it's a BIG cat), so in the morning he comes and bugs me until I lift him up onto it so he can sit and watch the neighbourhood.

Also, it's my last day in Montreal - so planning a night of partying and dancing with a few friends, and then I'm on a plane tomorrow. Looking forwards to being back in the West again. :happy:


----------



## ManBeef

Our cat YumYum "Fun Time" Snickerdoodle has gotten so crafty that she has popped the screen out of the window to get outside. She's even clawed a YumYum sized hole into a screen to get out that was nicely covered with a curtain. We never noticed. Or she'll just wait right by the door so when it's opened she can Olympic sprint right out with lightening speed. I'm afraid because we say we once sitting right next to my Bully BIGGIE once. she has no fear of him. He didn't bother her, but you never know right?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> Umm.... *points to avatar*
> 
> so... yeah. 42.



-wiggles brow- 69?

-feeds you bacon-


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A friend spilled an AWESOME secret to me.


----------



## MrBob

The premier league's back and more importantly United's 1st game of the season today and I've a good feeling that we might be seeing the start of the next great Man United team. 15 years ago a fool predicted that 'You'll never win anything with kids!'. Those kids not only won the league, but went on to become the most successful football (soccer) team Britain's ever produced. Now only one of that great side remains (And lord knows I'm gonna well up on the day he hangs up his boots) but we've got another exciting crop of young talent that is breaking through that could go hopefully even further. I'm a tad excited, which is sad when you think that's it's just 22 men kicking a ball around on some grass.


----------



## fatsweethobbit

That i came out of my bed...and that i had a cuddle of my gf and dog


----------



## femaleseat

that im off today!!!! can stay in bed ALL DAY and listen to the rain.
of course it would have been better if it was sunny and beautiful on my off day, LOL


----------



## LeoGibson

femaleseat said:


> that im off today!!!! can stay in bed ALL DAY and listen to the rain.
> of course it would have been better if it was sunny and beautiful on my off day, LOL



I would so trade places with you.It's been so long, I think the last rainy stormy day we had around here seems like it was back in the 90's somewhere


----------



## Kamily

Im happy today cause I got to talk to my man this morning.  That was a great way to start my day!! 

Plus baby you are so damn hot and sexy that you make me melt like a popsicle on the 4th of July!! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Mordecai

I'm happy to have time to do things should I want to do things.


----------



## JulieD

I totally got to hang out with my bestie, FishCharming! I also ate buffalo wings in Buffalo! View attachment IMG-20110814-01187.jpg

pic is a little blurry, but what do you expect from a 6 yr old Chtulhu Princess


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> I totally got to hang out with my bestie, FishCharming! I also ate buffalo wings in Buffalo! View attachment 96321
> 
> pic is a little blurry, but what do you expect from a 6 yr old Chtulhu Princess



that is too fucking cool. I want my picture taken by a Cthulhu princess!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> I totally got to hang out with my bestie, FishCharming! I also ate buffalo wings in Buffalo! View attachment 96321
> 
> pic is a little blurry, but what do you expect from a 6 yr old Chtulhu Princess



*awesome sauce as Zowie used to say*

*I am happy that i am at the beach with great friends and it stormed all day yesterday, we had 2 hours at the beach and then a day of leisure and laughter and good food.....life is very good*


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> I totally got to hang out with my bestie, FishCharming! I also ate buffalo wings in Buffalo!
> pic is a little blurry, but what do you expect from a 6 yr old Chtulhu Princess



Lucky bitches....


----------



## MrBob

Well I thought I'd practice what I preached to djudex and do yogastretches for my back and my spine was popping like bubblewrap. I now feel loose as a goose and mmmm.....endorphins!


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Kamily said:


> Im happy today cause I got to talk to my man this morning.  That was a great way to start my day!!
> 
> Plus baby you are so damn hot and sexy that you make me melt like a popsicle on the 4th of July!! :wubu: :smitten:



Thank you baby :blush:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I am happy today because I found my headset again and now I can voice-chat naughty things to people with my sexy Dutch accent =P


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I am happy today because I found my headset again and now I can voice-chat naughty things to people with my sexy Dutch accent =P



Sexy Dutch accent? I don't think I've ever heard a Dutch accent being described as sexy before.... Proof is needed!


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I am happy today because I found my headset again and now I can voice-chat naughty things to people with my sexy Dutch accent =P



Note to self. Get a headset.:doh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> Sexy Dutch accent? I don't think I've ever heard a Dutch accent being described as sexy before.... Proof is needed!



That could be arranged but I dunno how to post a voice-clip on here xD


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> Sexy Dutch accent? I don't think I've ever heard a Dutch accent being described as sexy before.... Proof is needed!


Oh I know a Dutchie with a sexy accent but he's a dude so that wouldn't help you much. LOL


----------



## djudex

CastingPearls said:


> Oh I know a Dutchie with a sexy accent but he's a dude so that wouldn't help you much. LOL



Yeah chances are good it wouldn't have the same effect on me as it does on you.


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> Yeah chances are good it wouldn't have the same effect on me as it does on you.


LOL exactly!!!


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> Yeah chances are good it wouldn't have the same effect on me as it does on you.


Yeah, male dutch accent...does nothing for me. Now, I loved Ruud Van Nistelrooy & Edwin Van Der Sar but in a platonic football fan way. I did meet a dutch barmaid in Ibiza a few years back though and she had a seriously sexy voice to go with her seriously sexy everything else. Only got to 2nd base...I'm still gutted about it.:smitten::doh:


----------



## BLK360

I'm ecstatic that the school restaurant is getting more publicity right now. Got to love getting in those customers.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

CastingPearls said:


> Oh I know a Dutchie with a sexy accent but he's a dude so that wouldn't help you much. LOL



It might help me if he's got good kidneys, a tub and a lot of ice

(just kidding...maybe)

But it was always fun as hell to do on any medium that had a chatroom and voice-chat because people were always like, "who's voice is that? It's fookin' sexyyy."

"That's Dutch bitches. God created us as the finishing touch!"


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> That could be arranged but I dunno how to post a voice-clip on here xD



hmmmm, i know! maybe you should head over to the dims youtube page and post an intro video!


----------



## Goreki

I'm one day closer to my wicked hairfalls arriving in the mail


----------



## HDANGEL15

another day I am at the beach and NOT GOING TO WORK!!!!
I love vacay w/besties and the beach

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

FishCharming said:


> hmmmm, i know! maybe you should head over to the dims youtube page and post an intro video!



DJudex was kind to show me a handy-dandy link, and once Skyrim comes out, I might do a Let's Play series on the game because I found my headset so yeah.

Unless you prefer me to gasp, scream, giggle and whimper as I try to play through Amnesia The Dark Descent.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> another day I am at the beach and NOT GOING TO WORK!!!!
> I love vacay w/besties and the beach
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD


 
I'm so jealous! Have fun, lady!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

FishCharming said:


> hmmmm, i know! maybe you should head over to the dims youtube page and post an intro video!



I couuuuld, but I found a recording device on the Windows OS itself so I have a short voice-clip there but now I have to figure out how to post it here or link you guys to it -facepalm- :doh:


----------



## MrBob

I think linking's going to be easiest.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> I think linking's going to be easiest.




Touché, I am going to put it on my website and then link you guys to it here =P It's not much special though. Don't expect a pornstar's voice or something.


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> gasp, scream, giggle and whimper



That actually sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> That actually sounds pretty good to me!



When you put it like that it sounds like something way more naughty and dirty -blush-


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Okay, uploaded my voice-clip to my website (yes, that thing needs work =p)

Here it is, lemme know if it's clearly audible and what you think.

www.asylum-craftz.com/cuddles.wma


----------



## Tad

The most amazing accent (in English) that I ever heard was from a young woman with an Italian father, a German mother, who lived in Belgium and did her schooling in french. Although English was her fourth language she was entirely fluent, just with that distinct but entrancing accent.

Slightly Morbid has less accent, but I'd say comes a close second on charm ;-)


----------



## MrBob

Yep Dutch women conclusively do have sexy accents though the one I met in Ibiza's huskiness probably was due to the amount of cigarettes she smoked. I do like accents on girls in general. I've already mentioned my love for Scottish and Irish girls but with so many Canadian ladies on the boards I must admit to a strange fascination for girls that say 'aboot'!


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Okay, uploaded my voice-clip to my website (yes, that thing needs work =p)
> 
> Here it is, lemme know if it's clearly audible and what you think.
> 
> www.asylum-craftz.com/cuddles.wma



Okay, I'll admit I wouldn't be adverse to hearing something whispered in to my ear by that accent


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> Okay, I'll admit I wouldn't be adverse to hearing something whispered in to my ear by that accent



And what exactly would I have to say? =P


We should start a voice-thread or something o.o


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> And what exactly would I have to say? =P



I unno, sexy time stuff! :blink:



> We should start a voice-thread or something o.o



I agree.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

djudex said:


> I unno, sexy time stuff! :blink:



Be careful what you wish for?


----------



## djudex

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Be careful what you wish for?



I'm never careful about what I wish for, it leads to entertaining situations. My youth was like a television sitcom!


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> And what exactly would I have to say? =P
> 
> 
> We should start a voice-thread or something o.o



Can you smoke 40 Marlboro then say 'Damn it Rob, you tricked me! You're very naughty!' It'll be like I was there all over again, 7 years on and I still remember it well!:wubu:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> Can you smoke 40 Marlboro then say 'Damn it Rob, you tricked me! You're very naughty!' It'll be like I was there all over again, 7 years on and I still remember it well!:wubu:



I am a smoker, actually. I don't smoke about 40 a day though because I'm fond of my supposedly sweet and innocent voice.

Quote djudex:
I'm never careful about what I wish for, it leads to entertaining situations. My youth was like a television sitcom!
---
I might have to send something your way then, depending what you prefer. But I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Okay, uploaded my voice-clip to my website (yes, that thing needs work =p)
> 
> Here it is, lemme know if it's clearly audible and what you think.
> 
> www.asylum-craftz.com/cuddles.wma



I Had a conversation with Zowie about how people say the name of this website. It made me smile that you said "Die-mensions" instead the way I say it. Which is "dih-mensions." i just never put an emphasis on the ï.


----------



## Zowie

MrBob said:


> but with so many Canadian ladies on the boards I must admit to a strange fascination for girls that say 'aboot'!



Unfortunately, the only Canadian on this board who says 'aboot' is Djudex.  The rest of us are civilized and accent-less.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

so i've playing a bunch of Rift(mmorpg) lately and was raiding with my guild tonight. we downed the last boss and i got the legendary 2 handed mace. so giddy right now


----------



## lovelocs

Job interview on Saturday. Phone interview today.


----------



## MrBob

Zowie said:


> Unfortunately, the only Canadian on this board who says 'aboot' is Djudex.  The rest of us are civilized and accent-less.



Oh dear...no offence to Djudex but that just won't work for me at all!:doh:


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> Job interview on Saturday. Phone interview today.



good luck!!!


----------



## MrBob

FishCharming said:


> good luck!!!



What he said!


----------



## djudex

Hey now hey now, what's this all aboot?!?


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Hey now hey now, what's this all aboot?!?



http://aschmann.net/AmEng/#SmallMapUnitedStates They're just jealous because most of Canada has gotten rid of unnecessary vowel sounds


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I Had a conversation with Zowie about how people say the name of this website. It made me smile that you said "Die-mensions" instead the way I say it. Which is "dih-mensions." i just never put an emphasis on the ï.



Yeah, I think that has to do with where you come from, because it's not spelled as 'Dimmensions' I don't pronounce it as 'Dih-mensions'

Because it has only one 'm', I pronounce it as Die-Mensions, with the emphasis on the 'i' tone. 

We are weird things, us Dutch we are.

But I might post a vid of me and ron or if it all comes around by that time, I'll link to my playthrough of Skyrim =P


----------



## Tad

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Yeah, I think that has to do with where you come from, because it's not spelled as 'Dimmensions' I don't pronounce it as 'Dih-mensions'
> 
> Because it has only one 'm', I pronounce it as Die-Mensions, with the emphasis on the 'i' tone.
> 
> We are weird things, us Dutch we are.



Awwww, it is always so cute when people think english pronunciations should make sense or actually follow its own supposed rules!  (just teasing, what you say is certainly within the range of pronunciations that most people would recognize, I think)

(actually, there may be an obscure pronuciation rule here....'e' after a single 'm' maybe doesn't make the previous vowel long? Certainly 'semester' is not pronounced 'seemester', for example. But I'm honestly not sure, nor do I claim that there is any way you should be able to tell this from looking at how the word is spelled....)


----------



## Mordecai

I passed some test that says I can teach or something. I still don't think it was worth waking up at the horrific hour of 5AM but, whatever, I don't have to take it again.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Tad said:


> Awwww, it is always so cute when people think english pronunciations should make sense or actually follow its own supposed rules!  (just teasing, what you say is certainly within the range of pronunciations that most people would recognize, I think)
> 
> (actually, there may be an obscure pronuciation rule here....'e' after a single 'm' maybe doesn't make the previous vowel long? Certainly 'semester' is not pronounced 'seemester', for example. But I'm honestly not sure, nor do I claim that there is any way you should be able to tell this from looking at how the word is spelled....)



I think it really depends on the Dutch language more than anything. We say things differently in English compared to actual English people (Americans and UK folks) and even they have a difference in pronouncing things.

But yeah, despite I get shy on mic sometimes and quiet, I love talking on mic with people I know and trust.


----------



## spiritangel

that its less that two weeks


----------



## MrBob

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I think it really depends on the Dutch language more than anything. We say things differently in English compared to actual English people (Americans and UK folks) and even they have a difference in pronouncing things.
> 
> But yeah, despite I get shy on mic sometimes and quiet, I love talking on mic with people I know and trust.



Don't worry, the americans speak the same language as us and can't even spell words like Centre, programme or grey. Dutch people are some of the world's most proficient at speaking English as a second language. Look at the French, you can see France we're that close and they can't be arsed to learn it. Probably because of Agincourt or Waterloo, bit sad really.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> Don't worry, the americans speak the same language as us and can't even spell words like Centre, programme or grey. Dutch people are some of the world's most proficient at speaking English as a second language. Look at the French, you can see France we're that close and they can't be arsed to learn it. Probably because of Agincourt or Waterloo, bit sad really.



No offence to the French, but they are horrible drivers and very rude. Completely incapable of learning another language. Except for my aunt's wife, who is French, but masters both Dutch and English along with French.


----------



## Tad

SlightlyMorbid said:


> No offence to the French, but they are horrible drivers and very rude. Completely incapable of learning another language. Except for my aunt's wife, who is French, but masters both Dutch and English along with French.



Really, can we not go there? I lived a couple of years in France, so could list exceptions to your generalizations long enough to bore everyone to tears.....but how about we just avoid the sweeping cultural generalizations, and save time, pixels, and bored/pained tears?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Tad said:


> Really, can we not go there? I lived a couple of years in France, so could list exceptions to your generalizations long enough to bore everyone to tears.....but how about we just avoid the sweeping cultural generalizations, and save time, pixels, and bored/pained tears?



I should've put up "In my experience' before people got all offended.


----------



## Zowie

Well I'm french-canadian, and will fully admit to being rude and a terrible driver. 

Also, I'm writing this from the airport, waiting to board a plane to Arizona. 

I did get my ass grilled at customs though. They really need to be careful of us brown people. I could have a bomb hidden in my hipster scarf.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Well I'm french-canadian, and will fully admit to being rude and a terrible driver.
> 
> Also, I'm writing this from the airport, waiting to board a plane to Arizona.
> 
> I did get my ass grilled at customs though. They really need to be careful of us brown people. I could have a bomb hidden in my hipster scarf.



What did they ask you. And if you're wearing a scarf, take that shit off. It's hot as a witches tit down here.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Zowie said:


> I did get my ass grilled at customs though. They really need to be careful of us brown people. I could have a bomb hidden in my hipster scarf.



Those silly customs people, surely they know you have it all hidden in your baguette?


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What did they ask you. And if you're wearing a scarf, take that shit off. It's hot as a witches tit down here.



Heh, who you were, what we both did in life, how we met, adresses, postal codes, shoe sizes how long I was stayin, shit like that. But he asked every question several times over to make sure I had my story straight.
And its cold on the plane. I'll take it off when I land.



SlightlyMorbid said:


> Those silly customs people, surely they know you have it all hidden in your baguette?


 My explosive poutine will take this plane down, tabarnak! Vive le quebec libre!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Zowie said:


> shoe sizes



Apparently, terrorists are prone to have big or small feet? 

Again: Silly customs people xD


----------



## MrBob

Is, it okay if I continue to make sweeping generalisations about the French? It's ok, I'm British...it's been one our national pastimes for centuries!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MrBob said:


> Is, it okay if I continue to make sweeping generalisations about the French? It's ok, I'm British...it's been one our national pastimes for centuries!



I recall being at Castlefest, and I spoke this British merchant and he told me that he called the French "Frogs" I didn't get it at first until he reminded me of the frog-legs thing.


----------



## MrBob

Frogs is so oldhat...though I suppose 'Garlic-Munching surrender monkeys' is a bit harsh!

Don't get me wrong, I've been to some parts of the south of France and some of the people were really nice but I've also been to Paris and encountered the rudest people on earth, but maybe it's because I was British and they have a special hatred for us. And we reserve a special mockery for them.


----------



## Tad

MrBob said:


> but maybe it's because I was British and they have a special hatred for us. And we reserve a special mockery for them.



The pretty much universal reaction we got mentioning that my father's work was taking us there for a couple of weeks--far from everyone we knew-- was "You are so fortunate to get live here!" I don't think it is hatred of the brits, you really can't hate those less fortunate than yourselves. I think it is more like puzzled dismissiveness (they still can't figure out how Napoleon lost to a "nation of shopkeepers"). 

A few decades back, this song was a big hit on French radio when I lived there. They really didn't see why people would get upset by it (and apparently french women didn't find it offensive :huh: either )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJcUMKGCdrY


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Tad said:


> The pretty much universal reaction we got mentioning that my father's work was taking us there for a couple of weeks--far from everyone we knew-- was "You are so fortunate to get live here!" I don't think it is hatred of the brits, you really can't hate those less fortunate than yourselves. I think it is more like puzzled dismissiveness (they still can't figure out how Napoleon lost to a "nation of shopkeepers").
> 
> A few decades back, this song was a big hit on French radio when I lived there. They really didn't see why people would get upset by it (and apparently french women didn't find it offensive :huh: either )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJcUMKGCdrY



You'll really have to get thel yrics from that song and then translate them because my French is exceptionally horrid.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> The pretty much universal reaction we got mentioning that my father's work was taking us there for a couple of weeks--far from everyone we knew-- was "You are so fortunate to get live here!" I don't think it is hatred of the brits, you really can't hate those less fortunate than yourselves. I think it is more like puzzled dismissiveness (they still can't figure out how Napoleon lost to a "nation of shopkeepers").
> 
> A few decades back, this song was a big hit on French radio when I lived there. They really didn't see why people would get upset by it (and apparently french women didn't find it offensive :huh: either )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJcUMKGCdrY


The English translation is quite entertaining. Just Google 'English translation of Miss Maggie'.


----------



## theronin23

Just got home from shopping for this weekend. Picked up some new boxers, wifebeaters, a new shirt, ANNND These:


----------



## Tad

Sorry, I'd meant to also link the lyrics--attention span of a gold fish sometime sometimes at my end, and I forget what I was going to do.

Go to this page, then scroll way down to find the english:

http://www.greatfrenchsongs.com/2009/05/renaud-miss-maggie/

ETA: he recorded an english translation--I never heard it before! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NhzTdyZOxY takes a bit to get used to his accent, and to make the words fit the rythms and rhyme is a bit hard, but it works after a fashion.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> Just got home from shopping for this weekend. Picked up some new boxers, wifebeaters, a new shirt, ANNND These:



you gonna post pics of your new outfits?

And those sneakers look pretty awesome. I like that shade of green o.o


----------



## theronin23

SlightlyMorbid said:


> you gonna post pics of your new outfits?
> 
> And those sneakers look pretty awesome. I like that shade of green o.o



Once they get cracked open, I'll post pics. 

They're staying unworn til this weekend. FRESH TO DEATH, SON!


----------



## rellis10

Got a job interview on Tuesday! Woohoo! :happy:


----------



## MrBob

I think it's definitely an inferiority complex with regards to us. And this 'nation of shopkeepers' did manage to create the largest empire the world has ever and probably will ever see. 

But France does have some good qualities, a fine tradition of gastronomy, some wonderful cheeses and the best wine in the world. So there are pluses!

Oh and they disliked Maggie because she had a bigger set of balls than Mitterand....though to be fair, she had more balls than any male political leader at the time.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I'm happy today because next to my mic, I also found my webcam again, it's weekend and there's a hot and sexy guy I can talk to with it =P He knows who he is.


----------



## Surlysomething

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'm happy today because next to my mic, I also found my webcam again, it's weekend and there's a hot and sexy guy I can talk to with it =P He knows who he is.


 

So, this is someone other than your boyfriend? Haha.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Surlysomething said:


> So, this is someone other than your boyfriend? Haha.



The more the merrier ?


----------



## Surlysomething

SlightlyMorbid said:


> The more the merrier ?


 

Suuure. Haha.


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'm happy today because next to my mic, I also found my webcam again, it's weekend and there's a hot and sexy guy I can talk to with it =P He knows who he is.


----------



## Broadside

My interview went very well, and I think I really impressed everyone in the room.

I just received a text telling me that the written job offer is on it's way. All I have to do is sign, and I'm on to a new stage of my career.

I can finally begin to put this state behind me. 

More importantly, after five years, I can finally go home.


----------



## BLK360

I'm currently happy about this.

Man I miss being a kid....except the dying and drug dealing parts.


----------



## GlassDaemon

BLK360 said:


> I'm currently happy about this.
> 
> Man I miss being a kid....except the dying and drug dealing parts.



LMFAO! That was so many levels of WIN! I laughed. XD So hard.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because I just woke up from a 3 hour nap. I never nap, but the Zowie brings it out of me. It was fantastic to have someone in my bed again. And by someone, I mean her. The Body pillow is taking a vacation.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because I just woke up from a 3 hour nap. I never nap, but the Zowie brings it out of me. It was fantastic to have someone in my bed again. And by someone, I mean her. The Body pillow is taking a vacation.



I remember that feeling well.It was nice.But after nearly 15 years, I miss sleeping by myself as it tends to be a contact sport these days.Not too much unlike the UFC.But not in a good way like it was when it was new.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

BLK360 said:


> I'm currently happy about this.
> 
> Man I miss being a kid....except the dying and drug dealing parts.



That video was awesome xD


----------



## MrBob

Had a great day babysitting my niece, I took her to the local toyshop that had someone dressed in a giant Hello Kitty costume so she could have her photo taken with them, then we watched the rugby (and she didn't make a fuss asking to see Scooby Doo instead). And finally wound up the afternoon by making awesome pizzas. All in all a good day!


----------



## Melian

You know what's fucking awesome? Phoning Hozay at 2am and waking up Zoe to ramble drunkenly to her while a friend sexually assaults you with plastic severed hands.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> You know what's fucking awesome? Phoning Hozay at 2am and waking up Zoe to ramble drunkenly to her while a friend sexually assaults you with plastic severed hands.



That's quite an interesting mental image!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Glad because I finished the second chapter of my story and posted it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

theronin23 said:


> Once they get cracked open, I'll post pics.
> 
> They're staying unworn til this weekend. FRESH TO DEATH, SON!



Yeah, you bettah post =P


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> You know what's fucking awesome? Phoning Hozay at 2am and waking up Zoe to ramble drunkenly to her while a friend sexually assaults you with plastic severed hands.



you know what's fucking awesome? . . . THIS!!!


----------



## imfree

AKS and I completed the Decca record player restoration and I uploaded its 5 You Tube videos yesterday. 

*AKS, Adult Kiddo Son, with his approval, to give privacy.

Photo is a vlcsnapped frame from video. 

View attachment Eian deccollaro demo wb md lg.jpg


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Happy because we finally decided on a vacation destination.


Czech republic. Lakes, mountains, beautiful sceneries...

-sighs happily- can't wait to go.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Happy because we finally decided on a vacation destination.
> 
> 
> Czech republic. Lakes, mountains, beautiful sceneries...
> 
> -sighs happily- can't wait to go.



I had a lot of fun in Prague.


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> You know what's fucking awesome? Phoning Hozay at 2am and waking up Zoe to ramble drunkenly to her while a friend sexually assaults you with plastic severed hands.



...the fuck? Now that's a party!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Broadside said:


> ...the fuck? Now that's a party!



It was the partiest of parties.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It was the partiest of parties.



We'll do it again, sometime. Hopefully, Zowie won't be G'd out of her mind for the next one


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Today I am happy about finding a wallet in a pub toilet with £200 in it. No i didn't keep the winnings, I found the bloke's ID with his phone number on it inside the wallet and got it back to him, much to his relief and surprise. Boom!


----------



## vardon_grip

fat_viking_bloke said:


> Today I am happy about finding a wallet in a pub toilet with £200 in it. No i didn't keep the winnings, I found the bloke's ID with his phone number on it inside the wallet and got it back to him, much to his relief and surprise. Boom!



Way to go!


----------



## MrBob

I do enjoy watching my team kick ass in football...I've a great feeling about this season already and we're only 2 games in!


----------



## Goreki

It's sunny outside, it's payday, I've been more productive today than i was at this time yesterday, and in the afternoon I get to go shopping XD


----------



## coyote wild

That my current crush responded positively to my very honest and gushing PM. I'm also happy that I even have a "current crush" and am over the pain of losing my ex-girlfriend. In fact, she and her new boyfriend have hit a rough patch and I can say without hesitation that I hope they work things out. I'm at peace with it.

And I'm also kinda happy that I've started trying to gain weight, as my new crush is an FFA and I'm barely BHM status. So far, so good. I just consumed over 1,500 calories in the last hour alone. And the comments have already started. It's kind of exhilarating.

Anyway...yeah. I'm happy about all of that.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

coyote wild said:


> That my current crush responded positively to my very honest and gushing PM. I'm also happy that I even have a "current crush" and am over the pain of losing my ex-girlfriend. In fact, she and her new boyfriend have hit a rough patch and I can say without hesitation that I hope they work things out. I'm at peace with it.
> 
> And I'm also kinda happy that I've started trying to gain weight, as my new crush is an FFA and I'm barely BHM status. So far, so good. I just consumed over 1,500 calories in the last hour alone. And the comments have already started. It's kind of exhilarating.
> 
> Anyway...yeah. I'm happy about all of that.



Congrats, I hope it all works out !


----------



## rellis10

I think my interview went really well. There was discussion of possible job roles and praise for some (though unqualified) attributes I could bring to the position. However, I need to make a call or two tomorrow to check on my eligability for their training course....BUT they mentioned they'd be interested in employing me part time anyway if it turned out I wasnt.

I'm rambling... but bottom line, I have a really good feeling about having a job this time next week.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

rellis10 said:


> I think my interview went really well. There was discussion of possible job roles and praise for some (though unqualified) attributes I could bring to the position. However, I need to make a call or two tomorrow to check on my eligability for their training course....BUT they mentioned they'd be interested in employing me part time anyway if it turned out I wasnt.
> 
> I'm rambling... but bottom line, I have a really good feeling about having a job this time next week.



crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Tad

SlightlyMorbid said:


> crossing my fingers for you



Same here! :bounce:


----------



## rellis10

SlightlyMorbid said:


> crossing my fingers for you





Tad said:


> Same here! :bounce:



Thanks guys!


----------



## Taffy bombshell

mmmm today i am happy that i ordered a new phone i am happy that im staying positive for new things to come :happy:


----------



## MrBob

Just had a nice phone conversation with a lovely lady where all my accumulated wit and charm deserted me...I think I got away with it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> Just had a nice phone conversation with a lovely lady where all my accumulated wit and charm deserted me...I think I got away with it!



I hope you didn't get her pregnant ;-)


----------



## samuraiscott

I am happy that the day is finally over.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hope you didn't get her pregnant ;-)



I always practice safe dialling!


----------



## rellis10

Called the college that would provide some training for my potential job and they said I wasnt eligible....


....BUT, upon calling the company to inform them of this, they confirmed they would look seriously at offering me a part time position. It's not amazing, but it's a job and i'm thankful they're considering me so highly. Nothing official yet but I'm waiting on THAT phonecall. *crosses everything*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Called the college that would provide some training for my potential job and they said I wasnt eligible....
> 
> 
> ....BUT, upon calling the company to inform them of this, they confirmed they would look seriously at offering me a part time position. It's not amazing, but it's a job and i'm thankful they're considering me so highly. Nothing official yet but I'm waiting on THAT phonecall. *crosses everything*



Whatever you do, don't cross the streams.


----------



## ManBeef

Heading to Gaviota State Park for an extended weekend camping session. Bring on the beach!!!


----------



## biglynch

3am jelly and ice cream snackage rules!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I got my roots done today. I'm so happy I can wear my hair up in any style now without those black roots peeping out.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I got my roots done today. I'm so happy I can wear my hair up in any style now without those black roots peeping out.



I have that when I dye my hair black, except I have the blonde roots coming through -facepalms- Hate that.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i found my old bands cd, songs i thought were lost forever. i'm going to upload them to youtube probably tonight sometime. now hopefully youtube don't shut down anytime soon lol unlike iuma and garageband did where we had 90% of our songs only to be lost when they went poof.


----------



## Melian

An amazingly fun day of cosplaying is over. I'm exhausted, overheated and stabbed myself with my costume about fifty times, BUT...there was tons of free swag, hundreds of pics were taken, and I met Victor Lucas from Electric Playground. SWEET.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> An amazingly fun day of cosplaying is over. I'm exhausted, overheated and stabbed myself with my costume about fifty times, BUT...there was tons of free swag, hundreds of pics were taken, and I met Victor Lucas from Electric Playground. SWEET.



So you stab yourself too? Suddenly, I don't feel so special.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Dr. P Marshall said:


> So you stab yourself too? Suddenly, I don't feel so special.....



Last edited by Dr. P Marshall : Today at 07:02 PM. Reason:* As long as I'm still the only one who stalks you..... *


*****
It's adorable how you think you're the only one.


----------



## escapist

I'm happy I finally started playing with 3D Applications and artwork. Been wanting to do it for a very long time, tonight I sat down and worked on it. Here is the final result:







Not bad for my first time :happy:

3D done with Zbrush & coloring/FX in Photoshop. Next time I'll work on figuring out Poser to give it some more life. I just edited a basic male model in Zbrush and gave him a belly, booty, bigger thighs, etc you get the point.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Happy: Listening to awesomesauce music while deving shite in Photoshop and playing with my hair, which is now black again, as it should be.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I survived IRENE and my house and property is completely in tact and I DIDN"T LOSE POWER....no worse for the wear, i cluttered my house up with all the stuff from the outdoors for safety....nobody has power, trees down everywhere...I AM GRATEFUL - ALL IS WELL


----------



## MrBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> I survived IRENE and my house and property is completely in tact and I DIDN"T LOSE POWER....no worse for the wear, i cluttered my house up with all the stuff from the outdoors for safety....nobody has power, trees down everywhere...I AM GRATEFUL - ALL IS WELL



Glad you're OK.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> I survived IRENE and my house and property is completely in tact and I DIDN"T LOSE POWER....no worse for the wear, i cluttered my house up with all the stuff from the outdoors for safety....nobody has power, trees down everywhere...I AM GRATEFUL - ALL IS WELL



I don't know if congratulatons is the proper word or not,but that is good news nonetheless.

I have a couple of friends further up the Atlantic seaboard. I'm hoping they come out ok too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

MrBob said:


> Glad you're OK.





LeoGibson said:


> I don't know if congratulatons is the proper word or not,but that is good news nonetheless.
> 
> I have a couple of friends further up the Atlantic seaboard. I'm hoping they come out ok too.



thanks guys....I was out and about until about 10pm last nite...it was starting to whip up....I am lucky...everyone has trees/limbs/leaves and destruction....last time i had to pay $1000s of $$$ for tree removal...so very grateful!!!


----------



## MrBob

Words cannot describe the joy in my heart right now.

Manchester United 8 Arsenal 2

I'm quite simply staggered, they don't usually hand out the premier league title in August but they might as well do!


----------



## idontspeakespn

MrBob said:


> Words cannot describe the joy in my heart right now.
> 
> Manchester United 8 Arsenal 2
> 
> I'm quite simply staggered, they don't usually hand out the premier league title in August but they might as well do!



You goose. 

I have no idea about football at all other than it certainly looks entertaining. 

The only experience I have with football fans is when I go into Apres for drinks during a game and one drunken enthusiast constantly screams 'Come on Rooney, Come on!' whether or not Rooney is actually on the screen at the time LOL.


----------



## MrBob

Well he scored 3 times today....nothing can ruin this day. It's very childish getting excited by a bunch of lads kicking a ball around a bit of grass, but I've been watching it since I was 5, it'd seem disloyal to stop now!


----------



## lovelocs

3 finals.
4 hours.
Aced them all.


----------



## roundedout

Good day and good wine shared with my better half


----------



## Melian

lovelocs said:


> 3 finals.
> 4 hours.
> Aced them all.



You are awesome :happy:

I'm happy that, after a meeting where they all ripped me a new one and made me feel like a retarded noob, my committee agreed that my thesis research is excellent. I have permission to defend once the final analyses are done


----------



## ManBeef

Melian said:


> You are awesome :happy:
> 
> I'm happy that, after a meeting where they all ripped me a new one and made me feel like a retarded noob, my committee agreed that my thesis research is excellent. I have permission to defend once the final analyses are done



... All that talk of smartiesness made my nipples hard. You're mental capacity is overwhelming


----------



## Melian

ManBeef said:


> ... All that talk of smartiesness made my nipples hard. You're mental capacity is overwhelming



I'm positive that you only read three words of my post:



Melian said:


> I'm happy that, after a meeting where they all *ripped *me a new one and made me feel like a *retarded *noob, my committee agreed that my thesis research is excellent. I have permission to defend once the final *anal*yses are done


----------



## MrBob

I hope that's the case...it means I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> You are awesome :happy:
> 
> I'm happy that, after a meeting where they all ripped me a new one and made me feel like a retarded noob, my committee agreed that my thesis research is excellent. I have permission to defend once the final analyses are done



Sorry about the the first part of that, glad for the second part! (and rep is due once it has re-spawned)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

It's the last day of August!


----------



## femaleseat

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> It's the last day of August!



please explain whats so exciting about that, it just means school starts again...and the alarm clock will ring at 7 a.m.


----------



## RentonBob

Found out that I get to go the the Seahawks game on Friday.... AND I will be in one of the suites!


----------



## Treach

femaleseat said:


> please explain whats so exciting about that, it just means school starts again...and the alarm clock will ring at 7 a.m.



Well for me it's an indicator fall is nearly here, with all of the sweet shit that comes with it.


----------



## KingBoo

Being an awesome fat guy


----------



## Captain Save

It's a bright sunny day, I'm full of pie, I have the last of my espresso on the table, and I'm on my desktop reading Dims.


----------



## MrBob

Just planned a nice trip away in a few weeks time. I've a feeling it's going to be a good one.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy I have 4 days off, got in a good 2 hour nap,and grilled some ribeyes twice as thick as my thumb out on the barbecue earlier, and polished it off with a gooey chocolate chip brownie for dessert. So, well-rested, well-fed, and relaxed is a great way to start a mini vacation.


----------



## Broadside

Narrowed my apartment choices down to two complexes that both have one vacancy each for what I'm looking for. Going to call tomorrow morning and get the ball rolling on my 1st choice.


----------



## CleverBomb

For me, Monday falls on Tuesday next week.
Better, Friday happened on Thursday this week.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

Long weekend. 



And I got special treats from my honey. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

LOOOOOONG WEEKEEEEEEEND! Wooooo!



Surlysomething said:


> And I got special treats from my honey. :wubu:



Hope you like them, baby :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> LOOOOOONG WEEKEEEEEEEND! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them, baby :kiss2:


 
I didn't mention any names. I was TRYING to keep our thing private. Geez.  Now everyone knows!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't mention any names. I was TRYING to keep our thing private. Geez.  Now everyone knows!



Hehehe....I want to give you pervert rep, but I'm out.

Out of pervert rep, specifically.


----------



## Anjula

I bought an awesome MACBOOK PRO, mraw


----------



## tinkerbell

So many things - my life is just full of happiness!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

femaleseat said:


> please explain whats so exciting about that, it just means school starts again...and the alarm clock will ring at 7 a.m.




The end of brutally hot, humid weather.
And...my birthday's in September.


----------



## Goreki

I'm in the best fucking mood! Red wine, spring air, old photographs and love.
Also hilarious tos violations, favourite songs and licking the sediment out of the bottom of my glass.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Several things to be jolly over:

1) I have someone coming to visit in a couple of weeks, and I am very nervous and excited about it :wubu:

2) I lost my passport last night, realized it this morning, and this evening my housemate Ranjeet found it in the STREET down from our house, just lying by a drain...he was just randomly taking a stroll..I literally went through hell thinking I would have to get a new passport, and how was I going to extend my student visa later on this month if I didn't have a passport to show the UK Border Agency and was slowly moving toward hysteria when Ranjeet showed up with my precious passport book. *huge sigh of relief*

3) This is my last week in my horrible ghetto flat in the St. Pauls neighborhood...no more having to hear the prostitute mom yelling at her 4 juvenile delinquent children while she tries to wrangle in more clients from the front of her flat *shudders* 

4) Did I mention I have someone coming to see me in a couple of weeks and I'm really nervous and excited about it? Yes, well...emphasize the nervous part. But still very excited


----------



## Broadside

I got confirmation of reservation on a great apartment!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cooler weather


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cooler weather



*hitting the *LIKE* button here...I have had my windows open since HURRICANE IRENE tore threw hear *


----------



## imfree

Deccollaro Phonograph and Copyright Police willing, I could be doing my DimmerLand Christmas video with a vintage, classic 78 RPM record that I just won on ebay.:happy: Please stay tuned.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

colecovision? check. atari 2600 adapter? check. root beer tapper? check. happy? check. calzone? check. we have a winner.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*proud of my lil bro....he worked his ass off for a solid week on Baltimore Grand Prix, and they walked away with 3rd place in their race...here he is on the job....the dude on the right * 

View attachment 311835_2370160817500_1354877588_32869791_8036656_n.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I finally got the OWN (Oprah's) channel.


----------



## Mishty

I'm house sitting for free, for a friend, and it's going to be an awesome week of complete isolation and lettin' loose.


----------



## femaleseat

my son starts school today, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zowie

I start school today, yaaaaaay!

This year, I will kick ass.


----------



## Lovelyone

Absolutely beautiful weather today. It's about 70 degrees with a light breeze. Lovely!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my beautiful kitty is going under the knife next Tuesday 

he has a tumor/growth and the medicine didn't heal it at all...so dr vet says it MUST be removed


GOOD NEWS is...it's not costing a fortune and most likely he will be fine,,, but it does cost $90 for a biopsy*


----------



## Rathkhan

My condo is all set to go, The utilities are set to change into my name on the 18th, the cable is getting installed on the 19th, the moving truck will be picked up on the morning of the 18th, the movers will be packing it that afternoon and I will be on the road on the morning of the 19th to move back to Michigan! Woooo!! Everything is in place!


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that my son's school year (grade 8) is off to a good start. He has a good home room teacher (who is also his french and his math teacher), his best friend is in his class, the annoying boy who has been in his class since senior kindergarten is NOT in his class, and he has the one properly trained shop teacher teaching his shop class, which means they'll get to use more of the equipment (and she is also the teacher who sponsors the lego robotics club, which will apparently be starting up earlier this year).

We're almost waiting for something to happen that will change everything, this just seems too good!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Just had the most Epic brunch of my life, well at least of this week, bacon, eggs, chips, onion rings, peppered steak and pork and apple sausages, I'm a little sad that I might've peaked early with this weeks culinary delights 

also happy because just started free singing lessons with a barber shop group called oceans harmony, didn't expect to be only one of three people there who didn't have grey hair but we'd managed to sing a four part harmony by the end of the first session was amazing though not as moving as when we did swing low sweet chariot, can't remember precisely what the techniques called wood chipping or something, the premise is that we all sing through it once then on the second time round some people split off from the tune and sing harmonies of their own, I was just singing the tune but it allowed me to really listen to the piece as a whole and it was just beautiful

also I'm happy that I have such amazing friends and family that've supported me through well whatever it is I went through the long and the short of it is I'm currently homeless and jobless but I'm nearly back on my feet and should have a place in a shared house in about a months time, I'm feeling really good about myself for the first time in about a year I guess it's also thanks to the mindfulness course I started 4 weeks ago, it's just from a book with a meditation cd, but I'd advocate it to everyone especially people who have problems with anxiety or depression, it's actually recommended in place of anti-depressants as it does the same job but without the side effects


----------



## Melian

So random, but I was informed yesterday that there are some old pics of me on SEGA of America's blog and flickr. LOL. That's awesome.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Melian said:


> So random, but I was informed yesterday that there are some old pics of me on SEGA of America's blog and flickr. LOL. That's awesome.



The SEGA thing is awesome!

---

As for me, inbound packages full of happy/cute things!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> So random, but I was informed yesterday that there are some old pics of me on SEGA of America's blog and flickr. LOL. That's awesome.



LINK!


I need new fap material.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> So random, but I was informed yesterday that there are some old pics of me on SEGA of America's blog and flickr. LOL. That's awesome.



Breaking News: SEGA of America's blog and the Flickr photo sharing report an unexplained sudden and rampant increase of bandwidth traffic to their respective sites. :happy:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Breaking News: SEGA of America's blog and the Flickr photo sharing report an unexplained sudden and rampant increase of bandwidth traffic to their respective sites. :happy:



I'm thinking that the link is unposted to avoid server overload at those sites.:doh:


----------



## Melian

imfree said:


> I'm thinking that the link is unposted to avoid server overload at those sites.:doh:



Heh...nope. 

No link = no pics of me that I can't take down after 1-2 days


----------



## theronin23

My copy of Taylor Mali's poetry book, caffeine powder, six pack of tru blood, and stickers for my radio show all are being delivered today!! I'm extremely excited.

I really am a consumerist swine ball lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

The weekend's here and I will be running around like a madwoman the whole time, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

i'm feverishly stalking sega's flickr page now! it's like searching for a heroin needle in a haystack!


----------



## FishCharming

MWAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAA!!!!!!!!

i found them!!!!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

looking hot as always! way to put the booth girls to shame


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Enjoying my vacation in the Czech republic at the moment and we have internet connection so I can stay in touch with the homefront. Weather's great.


----------



## Zowie

I have a job interview later in the day, for a women's clothing store. It'd be nice to have a job where I can actually dress up!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> So random, but I was informed yesterday that there are some old pics of me on SEGA of America's blog and flickr. LOL. That's awesome.



I love how the SEGA account guy dashes hopes in the comments section- 'Yeah the guy behind her is her husband'

You're seriously gorgeous in those pics btw


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Still in Czech republic for the coming two weeks. House is awesome, weather's awesome.

Had an 8km climb up a mountain with an awesomesauce view over a lake.

Food is awesome and cheap as hell. 

Now just lounging back and maybe taking a nap in the lazy chair.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> MWAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAA!!!!!!!!
> 
> i found them!!!!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> looking hot as always! way to put the booth girls to shame





djudex said:


> I love how the SEGA account guy dashes hopes in the comments section- 'Yeah the guy behind her is her husband'
> 
> You're seriously gorgeous in those pics btw



You guys actually found the nondescript pics from 2009? Bravo, I guess 

And yeah, we noticed those comments about my husband (they caused him to strut around a bit). There were several pics of him on there, too.


----------



## Broadside

Just search for "instant swag". Cool tattoo!


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> Cool tattoo!



Thanks....but that defeats the purpose of not posting a link....


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that I managed to get tickets for my Dad and myself for the first visit of the (new) Winnipeg Jets to Ottawa. My Dad is a Manitoba boy, and when I was growing up in Manitoba he picked up tickets to go see them in their WHA incarnation, so I hope he'll enjoy this (I promised these as a Father's Da present, but single game tickets didn't go on sale until a few days ago)

++++++++++++++++++++++=

Melian: clearly you have adoring fans! I strongly suggest never mentioning the name of your high school, or they'll find your year book photos


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm happy that today I got to be there for someone, give them hugs and make them feel better about a rough day ahead.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Thanks....but that defeats the purpose of not posting a link....



But it did help those of us that wanted to see.


----------



## roundrevelry

I'm happy that I have three days off starting today. And in that time I'm going to glue my ass to the couch and watch anime.


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> Thanks....but that defeats the purpose of not posting a link....



oops :doh:

...it still looks awesome though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i fucking love sonic hahahah

i just bought it on the ps3 the other day. the old original one for the genesis. my first time playing it in years and i died in green hill zone FML


----------



## imfree

Big grin on this ol' dog's face! ConnieCorn loves the picture I made!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Had a lot of fun today running around in the grass-fields on a mountain and then just lying down and rolling down and leaving my boyfriend to wonder where did I disappear off too xD


----------



## Pixel

It's my 23ed birthday.


----------



## Tad

Pixel said:


> It's my 23ed birthday.



Happy birthday, Pixel!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've got 2 apartment viewings tonight. Possibly three if things go well. I'm very excited for that. Hoping one is a winner and that the people who own the apartments will take us on as tenants.


----------



## Pixel

Tad said:


> Happy birthday, Pixel!



Thanks. :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Pixel said:


> It's my 23ed birthday.


Happy Birthday Pixel!


----------



## Broadside

Happy B-day Pix! And welcome to DIMS.


----------



## BLK360

Happy birthday as well pixel.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Happy B-Day Pixel n.n


----------



## Pixel

Thanks for the 'happy birthday's everyone. :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Pixel said:


> Thanks for the 'happy birthday's everyone. :wubu:



Hope we Dimmers helped you to have a pixel-perfect birthday!


----------



## PandaGeek

A cute girl bit and left a mark on my stomach... always fun!


----------



## MrBob

Well after yesterday's drama I got a bit of good news today, job interview on the 28th. And of all the jobs I've applied for over the last few months this is the one I wanted most of all.


----------



## Lovelyone

It is 60 degrees here, and the clouds are bright white, tall, towering clouds that look like you can reach up and touch them. I don't think I have ever seen such a lovely day in a long time.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Lovely weather, done some great driving around again and did some small shopping. Bought a lovely lingerie set my man's gonna love -wriggles brows-


----------



## starr416

I don't have to go to work tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## Broadside

I got to talk to an awesome chick who can write waaaaay better than I can.


----------



## Zowie

I got hired at an art supply store, and I received my prismacolor markers from Amazon.


----------



## biglynch

booked my flight for dublin


----------



## Deanna

Getting closer to moving to my dream place.


----------



## lovelocs

Employment for Zowie!! Yay!!


----------



## Thelonious

Happy that we are actually getting some meaningful rain today. Children were starting to burst into flames on the streets.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Spent about 2,5 hours on a wallpaper for my homepage and it turned out the fuck great and awesome.

Gonna write up on Chapter III of His Kitten in a bit.

Vodka. Food. Cigs. rainy weather outside. Dog being silly. Boyfriend snoring in fronto f the fireplace. Bliss.


----------



## Goreki

The secret suprise birthday cake I'm making is going really, really well, everytime I hit a snag, I come up with a brilliant solution to get around it.

It's my boyfriend's birthday tomorrow, and I'm going to turn up on his door step at six in the morning when he leaves for work with cake and presents.

I can't stop grinning  this is going to be awesome


----------



## Broadside

I started packing today, and I found and threw out a bag of gifts and letters and pictures I had from my last major relationship. It felt good to pitch it in the dumpster, not sure why, but it did.

Oh, I also found all the parts to my sidearm! I cleaned and reassembled it all again this evening. Vera's never looked so good. Can't wait to take her to the range when I get back home.

Come get some "10 ring", I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## rellis10

Broadside said:


> Vera's never looked so good. Can't wait to take her to the range when I get back home.



Would that be a Firefly reference by chance?


----------



## Lovelyone

Talked with my sister today from the hospital. They may send her home tomorrow. While my bro-in-law had taken the kids to see her, I made scallop potatoes and sausage in the oven. Not knowing that I had already made dinner,they brought home fast food for everyone. Now we have dinner for tomorrow already made.


----------



## Lovelyone

Talked with my sister today from the hospital. They may send her home tomorrow. While my bro-in-law had taken the kids to see her, I made scallop potatoes and sausage in the oven. Not knowing that I had already made dinner,they brought home fast food for everyone. Now we have dinner for tomorrow already made.


----------



## Broadside

rellis10 said:


> Would that be a Firefly reference by chance?



Yup! Vera just happened to fit in a cool way though. Ultimately I wanted to name my sidearm after a woman I've never met. That way I know she won't let me down when it counts. :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Broadside said:


> Yup! Vera just happened to fit in a cool way though. Ultimately I wanted to name my sidearm after a woman I've never met. That way I know she won't let me down when it counts. :happy:



What do you carry?


----------



## Broadside

A Smith & Wesson .40 semi-auto. with custom rubber grips and glo-dot sights.

I wanted to go with a Springfield .45 1911 long-slide but I didn't have enough money for that and the S&W was on sale, came with a case, trigger lock, and two extra magazines.

The .40 is a nice mix between a 9mm on the low end and a .45 on the high end. The recoil on the .40 is easily manageable, and the S&W is easy to take apart and clean. Broken down, it's just 4 pieces between the barrel, spring, stock, and slide. So I thought it was a good buy.

EDIT: Oh, I don't carry it though, not in the city anyway. I just use it for home defense and target shooting. I only carry if I'm out in the sticks on family land, and even then I've never had to pull it. In fact I can only remember pulling it twice, and they were both at home. One was when there was a guy on my patio trying to break into my apartment, and the other was when someone was knocking on my door at 2:30am, they weren't cops, and they wanted me to open up (but that time I just kept it behind my back as I answered the door).


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Broadside said:


> A Smith & Wesson .40 semi-auto. with custom rubber grips and glo-dot sights.
> 
> I wanted to go with a Springfield .45 1911 long-slide but I didn't have enough money for that and the S&W was on sale, came with a case, trigger lock, and two extra magazines.
> 
> The .40 is a nice mix between a 9mm on the low end and a .45 on the high end. The recoil on the .40 is easily manageable, and the S&W is easy to take apart and clean. Broken down, it's just 4 pieces between the barrel, spring, stock, and slide. So I thought it was a good buy.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I don't carry it though, not in the city anyway. I just use it for home defense and target shooting. I only carry if I'm out in the sticks on family land, and even then I've never had to pull it. In fact I can only remember pulling it twice, and they were both at home. One was when there was a guy on my patio trying to break into my apartment, and the other was when someone was knocking on my door at 2:30am, they weren't cops, and they wanted me to open up (but that time I just kept it behind my back as I answered the door).



I carry a Springfield 1911 Mil-Spec. I carry it everywhere. .40 is definitely better than 9mm, but I still prefer .45. I'm about to get a Ruger LCR in .357 magnum as a pocket gun back up. I've been in quite a few situations. Some people keep fighting after getting hit with the smaller caliber rounds.


----------



## FishCharming

so i havn't seen my ex wife in close to 4 years but whenever i think of her i think of the hot 21 year old that i was married to. but the other day i got a message from her on facebook and saw her picture and laughed until i wheezed, then wheezed until i coma-ed! she looks like a 40 year old truck stop waitress and she's only 25! oh, i almost feel bad over how much pleasure i feel about this! MWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAA!!!! 

edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> so i havn't seen my ex wife in close to 4 years but whenever i think of her i think of the hot 21 year old that i was married to. but the other day i got a message from her on facebook and saw her picture and laughed until i wheezed, then wheezed until i coma-ed! she looks like a 40 year old truck stop waitress and she's only 25! oh, i almost feel bad over how much pleasure i feel about this! MWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:



Holy shit, she looks old and used. And I'm not just saying that because I want to nail you.

I'm four years older than her and look 20 years younger....


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Holy shit, she looks old and used. And I'm not just saying that because I want to nail you.
> 
> I'm four years older than her and look 20 years younger....



haha, right? i feel like i was married to skeletor! but enough of this, let us bang!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> haha, right? i feel like i was married to skeletor! but enough of this, let us bang!



GET OVER HERE

*Scorpion voice*


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> GET OVER HERE
> 
> *Scorpion voice*



is it wierd that i'm turned on by the scorpion voice? and unless you've got a really long ass harpoon you're going to have to come to me. no passport


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh,



Nope.



(to be charitable, it could be an especially bad photo, i suppose....maybe?)


----------



## Tad

I'm happy that I got the whole back end of my bicycle replaced over the weekend (wheel, freewheel, chain....pretty much everything but derailer and brakes), the store got it done in less than a day, and with taxes in, it only cost me $150. Other stores I've gone to for bike repairs tended to charge a LOT more than that, and take a lot longer to do the work.

Also, bike is running better than it has in a year or so. Feels like I'mjust floating along, instead of chugging along.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> so i havn't seen my ex wife in close to 4 years but whenever i think of her i think of the hot 21 year old that i was married to. but the other day i got a message from her on facebook and saw her picture and laughed until i wheezed, then wheezed until i coma-ed! she looks like a 40 year old truck stop waitress and she's only 25! oh, i almost feel bad over how much pleasure i feel about this! MWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:



Look at it this way, I was scrolling down quickly and my first thought was "Ugh, scary lady."


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> is it wierd that i'm turned on by the scorpion voice? and unless you've got a really long ass harpoon you're going to have to come to me. no passport



You know, I thought about this a while after posting. "Men find Scorpion-voice arousing, right?" It totally paid off.

And yeah, I'm thinking about coming to visit you. Heh.


----------



## BeerMe

FishCharming said:


> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:


Meth is a hell of a drug. 

I'm happy because pumpkin spice season is back in full swing, and I've gotten my fix from drinks, muffins or candy at least once a day for the past week. Fall is magical.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> so i havn't seen my ex wife in close to 4 years but whenever i think of her i think of the hot 21 year old that i was married to. but the other day i got a message from her on facebook and saw her picture and laughed until i wheezed, then wheezed until i coma-ed! she looks like a 40 year old truck stop waitress and she's only 25! oh, i almost feel bad over how much pleasure i feel about this! MWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:


Wow. She's only 25? Bad pic, I hope.


----------



## FishCharming

CastingPearls said:


> Wow. She's only 25? Bad pic, I hope.



wait, i lied, she's 26! she always used to brag about how attractive she was and i would always tell her that while she may be hot now in ten years she wouldn't even though i would still be awesome...

looks like the ten year prediction was a bit generous, lol


----------



## Broadside

Cocaine's a helluva drug.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

FishCharming said:


> so i havn't seen my ex wife in close to 4 years but whenever i think of her i think of the hot 21 year old that i was married to. but the other day i got a message from her on facebook and saw her picture and laughed until i wheezed, then wheezed until i coma-ed! she looks like a 40 year old truck stop waitress and she's only 25! oh, i almost feel bad over how much pleasure i feel about this! MWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> edit: okay, maybe i'm being too harsh, i'll let you guys judge:




Good god. I'm 37 and look younger than her. 
She must live a really skanky lifestyle. 
And spend waaay too much time on the tanning beds. 
That poor, ugly woman. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

11 hours drive from hell but home again.

So.Happy.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I just won a journey to Sicily ! ! !  It's so unbelievable  And it's no joke, that's way tooo awesome 
If I could I'd take everyone of you with me


----------



## theronin23

My reaction to this page:

*page down, page down* ".....what in the actual fuck?" *page up*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4


----------



## Melian

Ange d'être;1789369 said:


> I just won a journey to Sicily ! ! !  It's so unbelievable  And it's no joke, that's way tooo awesome
> If I could I'd take everyone of you with me



That's awesome! How did you win it?


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Melian said:


> That's awesome! How did you win it?



Was a raffle at a TV show yesterday evening, where you just have to call and actually I did that a lot of times, but never won anything. So that was quite a surprise to me!


----------



## lovelocs

Cool for Ange!!

And Fish, your ex-wife looks like "Real Housewives" material.
Take that how you will.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Ange d'être;1789369 said:


> I just won a journey to Sicily ! ! !  It's so unbelievable  And it's no joke, that's way tooo awesome
> If I could I'd take everyone of you with me




That's so awesome, lucky you! I hope you get to take someone with you. You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

After a week and a half of swearing, cussing and arguing with Photoshop, I finally finished the Halloween set for the group project x.X


----------



## Shan34

It's Saturday and I got to sleep in. Sometimes simple is amazing........


----------



## FishCharming

was on planethunter.org today and i totally discovered a planet! here's the lightmap for the star the planet orbits:






i wonder if i can get them to name it Fishiopia...


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I found every Lady Gaga music video ever made as well as a bunch of Gagavision episodes on my Comcast ON DEMAND menu. Awesome!
I'm going to transfer all of them to DVD before they disappear.


----------



## MrBob

Had a great weekend away and then slept the sleep of the righteous when I got home this afternoon with the fatigue of it all...good times!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Got a friendly phone call from someone I thought forgot about me.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

First time ever I'm going to a musical! Dance of the Vampires this evening :happy:


----------



## Broadside

Finally rolled back into my old hometown. Going to take possession of my new apartment tomorrow morning.

Staying at a friends tonight, but got to see their month old daughter. She smiled a cute baby smile at me and I got to hang out with an old friend.

Not a bad day...


----------



## lovelocs

1. My hopeful employer has become my employer, and they are willing to wait until my licensing goes through.

2. With the help of Bleepingcomputer.com, my google redirect virus and the accompanying rootkit has been vanquished. My computer is virus free, and I am doing the cleanup. Fish, if your other computer is still infected, work with them.

3. I just spent the last 2 evenings on an I, Claudius marathon. Just finishing it up.

I'm sure there's more, but I'm just happy right now.


----------



## Yakatori

lovelocs said:


> "_..an I, Claudius marathon..._"


Only thing better than that pimped-out intro w/ the asp, is the creepy emergence of Patrick Stewart's character....but with hair!


----------



## Melian

Yakatori said:


> Only thing better than that pimped-out intro w/ the asp, is the creepy emergence of Patrick Stewart's character....but with hair!



And with back-hair.....*shudder*

Caligula was boss, though.


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> 1. My hopeful employer has become my employer, and they are willing to wait until my licensing goes through.
> 
> 2. With the help of Bleepingcomputer.com, my google redirect virus and the accompanying rootkit has been vanquished. My computer is virus free, and I am doing the cleanup. Fish, if your other computer is still infected, work with them.
> 
> 3. I just spent the last 2 evenings on an I, Claudius marathon. Just finishing it up.
> 
> I'm sure there's more, but I'm just happy right now.



i've just been avoiding that computer, lol but i'll check it out if it comes back!

and congrats on the job!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Perfect fall breeze and no work until Monday makes for a happy brah


----------



## Tad

The boy is heading off on a weekend of hiking with his scout trooop, leaving this afternoon and not home until Sunday evening. Over 48 hours where we'll be child free! 

You know what that means, don't you.......

.....Shopping! Finally can go look for a new watch, new Doc Martins, blinds, and I forgot what all other stuff that has been pushed back in order to spend more parental time.






(well, OK, eventually the stores will close and there will still be some time to kill on other things.....)


----------



## CleverBomb

I never have to wear a reflective belt again.

-Rusty


----------



## Anjula

i'm fuckin hipster


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Anjula said:


> i'm fuckin hipster



I'm confused. That's something to be happy about?


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> i'm fuckin hipster



Lucky Hipster


----------



## Shan34

1. Spent time with my best friend 
2. Super productive day helping my sweet mother with back breaking chores she is unable to do and SO thankful that I'm able


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm finally organizing the mess of clothes on my floor.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*GREAT FABULOUS...amazing FUN WEEKEND!!!!
can't even review it all...but it ended with a call from my bosses daughter a little while ago....she is opening up a new real estate office tomorrow!!!

I am meeting with her Tuesday and will immediately start running comps, and doing phone solicitations!!! I LOVE REAL ESTATE...and am so anxious to work hard on evenings and weekends and earn more $$$$$ 

AWESOME TURN AROUND for me....yeah me..patience has been my virtue*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *GREAT FABULOUS...amazing FUN WEEKEND!!!!
> can't even review it all...but it ended with a call from my bosses daughter a little while ago....she is opening up a new real estate office tomorrow!!!
> 
> I am meeting with her Tuesday and will immediately start running comps, and doing phone solicitations!!! I LOVE REAL ESTATE...and am so anxious to work hard on evenings and weekends and earn more $$$$$
> 
> AWESOME TURN AROUND for me....yeah me..patience has been my virtue*



Sounds like alot of work, but if work is what you like, then congratulations.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Sounds like alot of work, but if work is what you like, then congratulations.



*thanks...i do love hard work!!! and yes real estate is that and then some!! i am so down..with getting a new office off the ground...hoping it will take me to my next career move I would love to run their office!!!

*


----------



## Shan34

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks...i do love hard work!!! and yes real estate is that and then some!! i am so down..with getting a new office off the ground...hoping it will take me to my next career move I would love to run their office!!!
> 
> *



Good luck! I love real estate too and have often thought about heading down that road...

Happy that the sun is shining and enjoying it's warmth. Grateful that I am alive to see it!


----------



## Lovelyone

I feel very spiritual today. 

New modem + router = better internet speed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*well i was gonna post in the *unhappy thread* originally...
i had no heat this week when I needed it...and found out why I had no AC
this summer.....same problem....$600 to replace a fan for a 20+ yr old furnace.....which took an entire day to find...and could have taken most of the week.......but was REPLACED YESTERDAY AM......and I didn't go into work til after 12pm...got to vacuum, do 2 loads of laundry, go to GoodWill and bought some new pants for our revised *BIZ CASUAL* (from no dress code)......and it was just so nice to know I had HEAT and got to enjoy the 4 hours...++++ I found out the new work standards employee manual is coming out shortly and I will now have a total of 15 work days PAID a year on top of our normal 11 paid holidays....ya thats 5 weeks paid!!!!!....

..too early...plenty of caffeine and STOCKHOLM SYNDROME playing*


----------



## Deanna

Recuperating from an amazing, hot time with someone that is unlike anyone I've ever met.


----------



## Lovelyone

I sorted old boxes at my mom's house in anticipation of our move, I found a set of 6 old world type ceramic Santa figurines and a nativity that I had painted for my mom about a hundred years ago. I hadn't seen them in ages and thought that maybe she had gotten rid of them but I was pleasantly surprised and it touched me sentimentally to know that she had saved them.


----------



## rellis10

Posted the follow up to my first dims story....FINALLY!


----------



## Bearsy

Woke up in time to watch the Sabres season opening game!


----------



## Shan34

It's Friday, the best day of the week! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

I'm so happy we live in the era of effective antibiotics....my wife got the boy to the doctor today. She took one look in his ears and went "Whoa!" and then confirmed that his throat also looks bad and his chest is also congested. Confident enough that it is bacterial to write up a prescription right away, and said "well, he should spend a quiet long weekend, maybe get some movies to watch, but take these and he should be good to be back at school by Tuesday."

I'm sorry he's been sick all week already and missed four days of school, but it is wonderful that we can treat these things


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks...i do love hard work!!! and yes real estate is that and then some!! i am so down..with getting a new office off the ground...hoping it will take me to my next career move I would love to run their office!!!
> 
> *



I already repped you, but Yay!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelocs said:


> I already repped you, but Yay!!!



*thanks ...but it has yet to start....she cancelled on me Tuesday and has been to busy.....so not so happy about that now....PATIENCE (SIGH)

but I did meet a sweet doggy named Bach, and 2 semi=blind cats named Thump + Cali that I am kitty/dog sitting for 2 SOLID WEEKS FOR $$$$$ very sweet house, and nice wooded location....should be fun in 3 weeks!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was offered the option to work today at 2.5 pay rate. Yes please.


----------



## MrBob

Somehow after 30 years of underachievement my country has decide to reclaim it's rightful place as the most entertaining rugby team on the planet at this year's world cup. Apparently it's got something to do being cryogenically frozen in a Polish concentration camp and choral renditions of 'Men of Harlech'. Bizarre. 

In other news OXO have launched a new white cube to commemorate England's world Cup. Its called the laughing stock.


----------



## FishCharming

The Fades! Best new show this season!


----------



## Deanna

Everything is better after a good sleep.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm so happy...cuz today I found my friends. They're in my head


----------



## rellis10

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm so happy...cuz today I found my friends. They're in my head



That's where all the best ones are


----------



## CastingPearls

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm so happy...cuz today I found my friends. They're in my head


Hey how did you fit me in there?


----------



## LeoGibson

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm so happy...cuz today I found my friends. They're in my head



I love this one, even though I always mix it up with All Apologies :doh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I'm happy. Finally recovering from a respiratory infection, flu and all shit hitting the fan at once.

I also haven't touched a cig in about a week or so. 

So, yeah, that's awesome shizz.


----------



## CleverBomb

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm so happy...cuz today I found my friends. They're in my head


Load up on guns
Bring your friends!
It's fun to lose and to pretend.

I'm happy I have more friends than I thought I did. 

-Rusty


----------



## Treach

Kinda pumped that my friend and I are getting positive feedback re: our nascent podcast! Feels good man.


----------



## Deanna

Working for a couple hours this morning, then ... spending the weekend in Key West!


----------



## rellis10

The beginnings of a story idea I feel could be good enough to enter into a competition for the first time. We'll see how it develops.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ComicCon Day Two!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

OneWickedAngel said:


> ComicCon Day Two!!!!



What do folks do at ComiCon? Please say...


----------



## chicken legs

So happy my vet got this award....Judith and Ken Animal Advocacy Award in September 2011:bow::bow::bow::happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelocs said:


> What do folks do at ComiCon? Please say...



Woman, the fact that you even have ask to is incredibly scary to me. NYC ComicCon and AnimeCon is an annual candy shop of nerd delights. Live interactive previews of new games. Famous comic artist/producers (the line for Stan Lee's autograph alone was over an hour, at its height). New guys on the market trying to get there lines going. Interviews and panels on various subjects regarding such. Members of the cast and crew, including the creator of the TV "The Walking Dead" had a HUGE crowd. Merchandising galore, Cos-players (awesome and awesomely horrible), figures, toys, clothing, weaponry, you name it. For those of us who are into comics, anime, gaming and/or popular sci-fi TV/Movies it is up to four days of pure unadulterated geekgasm!!


----------



## lovelocs

Ahhh... Cool... I live under a rock, and don't pay for media on general principal. But it sounds fun as hell.


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> the line for Stan Lee's autograph alone was over an hour, at its height



Only one hour for a Stan Lee autograph? I'd wait that, easy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Only one hour for a Stan Lee autograph? I'd wait that, easy.



So true, I've waited much longer for certain autographs, when I was more of a hound for such.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I have some friends here who know that one little word of encouragement goes a very,very long way.


----------



## Shan34

It's sunny outside and NO snow yet!


----------



## charlieversion2

New England Autumn has set in =)


----------



## imfree

A well-known VLF'er from Colorado sent me some CD's of his VLF captures, so now I'm enjoying those majestic sounding VLF Natural Radio Whistlers* at home.

*These were received by Marky in UK.


----------



## Treach

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...the line for Stan Lee's autograph alone was over an hour, at its height



I still gotta get a chance to get my FF #5 signed by that man!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ChrisVersion2 said:


> New England Autumn has set in =)


Such a beautiful picture Chris!



Treach said:


> I still gotta get a chance to get my FF #5 signed by that man!


#5?! Oh yes, you must get that signed.


----------



## Deanna

Felix from The Geek Squad saved my computer. But I'm still pissed I lost that disc.


----------



## JenFromOC

It's official! I'm moving to Hawaii in December. My ex and I worked out a visitation schedule that we can both live with and the Court approved it. My divorce will be final on December 3rd. 

I am so so so happy and ready for a fresh start for my daughter and I.


----------



## MrBob

Unexpected Income Tax rebates turning up out of the blue...for tha fucking win!
I must admit, I got a semi after I saw the cheque. That'all my family's christmas presents and my sister's birthday sorted out. A rare moment of joy for me in the last few weeks.


----------



## Shosho

I am happy that it is friday! <3


----------



## Lovelyone

my creative juices are flowing and I've made several cute scrapbook pages. I am really happy about that.


----------



## lovelocs

MrBob said:


> Unexpected Income Tax rebates turning up out of the blue...for tha fucking win!
> I must admit, I got a semi after I saw the cheque. That'all my family's christmas presents and my sister's birthday sorted out. A rare moment of joy for me in the last few weeks.



CASH!! YAY!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Officially Divorced!


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> Officially Divorced!



Marriages are just fallinthefuckapart here at dims. I guees I have no choice but to drink to it. 

Oh, and that pic... 

View attachment idied.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> Marriages are just fallinthefuckapart here at dims. I guees I have no choice but to drink to it.
> 
> Oh, and that pic...



LOL don't fall for that marriage trick, fuck that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> Officially Divorced!





lovelocs said:


> Marriages are just fallinthefuckapart here at dims. I guees I have no choice but to drink to it.
> 
> Oh, and that pic...



HAHAHAHAHA Bad marriages SHOULD end. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Anjula

I have one of these days when I feel like I can do everything. Love it


----------



## CastingPearls

Planning a road trip for next weekend.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CastingPearls said:


> Planning a road trip for next weekend.



South Jersey?????????????????

I hear we're both officially divorced....


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> South Jersey?????????????????
> 
> I hear we're both officially divorced....


  Next time I make plans for South Jersey we'll definitely party but no--upstate NY this time.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

On a devving spree, bringing in them credits and might work on a few customs.

Happy as hell, got some inspiration for my stories as well. Will work on it today.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm happy I got a Reiki Session from my SSBHM friend/roomate. Dude is a powerhouse. I feel so much better. I was in a world of hurt. He wants to do a few more sessions an I'm totally game. Thank god we are friends because I can't afford him normally..lol

edit..I shouldn't say he is a powerhouse but a damn good conduit.


----------



## Anjula

Its a good day today


----------



## PinkRodery

My best friend told me that I'm his perfect woman last night. It made me happy even though we have so much awkward shit to work out before we'd be able to be together.


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> LOL don't fall for that marriage trick, fuck that shit.



LOL I call it the "marriage trick" too


----------



## lovelocs

Happy about successful auctions, and starting work on Monday!


----------



## Goreki

I came up to my parents' new property with my brother yesterday, and the visit has been really lovely. I had a bath last night in candle light with the windows open to let in a cool breeze and a frog symphony. Totally feels like home here, and it's lovely to see my parents so happy.


----------



## Deanna

Being surprised with *the best pizza ever*.


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> I came up to my parents' new property with my brother yesterday, and the visit has been really lovely. I had a bath last night in candle light with the windows open to let in a cool breeze and a frog symphony. Totally feels like home here, and it's lovely to see my parents so happy.



Aw, that sounds awesome!

I'm happy today because it's only a few hours until HALLOWEEN WEEKEND begins!!!! Best time of the year.


----------



## Tad

The boy is heading off to a camp for the weekend. A good weekend for him...and a good weekend for the wife and I (even if we are not planning anything more exotic than going to a Major Junior level hockey game)


----------



## appleleafer

I'm happy that I've just seen the International Space Station flying overhead. Yeah, I know, geeky!


----------



## Broadside

I don't have diabetes!

...I have "abnormal cholesterol" though, whatever the hell that means. So it's not "high" it's just abnormal... ok well I've never been normal anyhow so...... fuck it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Broadside said:


> I don't have diabetes!
> 
> ...I have "abnormal cholesterol" though, whatever the hell that means. So it's not "high" it's just abnormal... ok well I've never been normal anyhow so...... fuck it!



Sounds like pugitis. 

Grats on not having the sugar shakes.


----------



## Vageta

I dont know if this would be under the happy or unhappy thread but I just got back under 300 from my high of 360. this is what happens when you no longer have an "evil" feeder around....lol

I'm deflating....


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because I'm about to go out with friends and I don't have to drive so intend to see just how much of John Jameson's best will fit down me gullett.


----------



## JulieD

Making homemade bread and drinking SoCo and mug... Can't beat it


----------



## JenFromOC

Vageta said:


> I dont know if this would be under the happy or unhappy thread but I just got back under 300 from my high of 360. this is what happens when you no longer have an "evil" feeder around....lol
> 
> I'm deflating....



I think this is great! Good job!


----------



## Mordecai

I'm writing again and just bought Murakami's most recent English release. The downside is that I am staying up later.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WENT TO eat sushi with my boss last nite and she told me I AM GETTING A BIG RAISE 01/01/12!!!!!

I have waited over 2 years for this, and we have streamlined and several people are gone and I am doing their jobs and mine.This is something I have been promised forever...

doing cart wheels in my head *


----------



## oakweb

i am happy because i am almost finished of doing something..:eat1:


----------



## Leesa

I can not wait to see my fatties tonight!!


----------



## Goreki

I just lost a game of Kings, skilled the southern comfort and champagne in the cup, and it just bounced right out of the bottom of my stomach and neatly into a bush. I'm not any drunker! I win everything, Bitches!


----------



## appleleafer

I have a very busy evening of beer, curry and gaming planned. 

Just need to decide whether to have naan, rice or both!


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WENT TO eat sushi with my boss last nite and she told me I AM GETTING A BIG RAISE 01/01/12!!!!!
> 
> I have waited over 2 years for this, and we have streamlined and several people are gone and I am doing their jobs and mine.This is something I have been promised forever...
> 
> doing cart wheels in my head *



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! CASH MONEY!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WENT TO eat sushi with my boss last nite and she told me I AM GETTING A BIG RAISE 01/01/12!!!!!
> 
> I have waited over 2 years for this, and we have streamlined and several people are gone and I am doing their jobs and mine.This is something I have been promised forever...
> 
> doing cart wheels in my head *



Congratulations. Like Lovelocs said, yay for money:bow:


----------



## savethemurlocs11

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g

This video in it entirety makes me all kinds of happy.....Aside from the fact of how adorable the chick is, its like inception, a music video inside of a music video inside of a music video.

And the dancing Tyler Perrys in the background are amusing as well


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g
> 
> This video in it entirety makes me all kinds of happy.....Aside from the fact of how adorable the chick is, its like inception, a music video inside of a music video inside of a music video.
> 
> And the dancing Tyler Perrys in the background are amusing as well



Oh Japan, &#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#4314; Y U SO WEIRD

http://youtu.be/MOL_QSNu7Ec


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Lil BigginZ said:


> Oh Japan, &#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#4314; Y U SO WEIRD
> 
> http://youtu.be/MOL_QSNu7Ec



I seriously feel out of my chair from that XD


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelocs said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! CASH MONEY!!!





LeoGibson said:


> Congratulations. Like Lovelocs said, yay for money:bow:



*THANKS u twos...I honestly will BELIEVE it when I SEE IT...but I have a date to hold her to!!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls

I had an awesome weekend and brought lots of wine home with me!


----------



## su3liminal

Had sushi so the weekend went pretty well


----------



## Deanna

The "special" aspect of my special friendship is done because I put my foot down before my emotions got out of control. Sitting here alone but not lonely, I feel amazing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm like depressed happy, it's weird. But I haven't felt this happy in years (like maybe a good 8 years or so). It took a long time to finally get my shit together but now i'm doing it and it feels amazing everyday.


----------



## theronin23

It's fuckin' halloween!!


----------



## su3liminal

Im happy about peanut butter crackers... CRACK!!!!!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Ubersexy new gaming 17inch 3D compatible HD laptop? Check
Pre-order of the Skyrim collector's Edition? Check
Boyfriend I will have to smother in kisses, hugs and moar as a thanks? Cheeeeckkkkkk.... 
Is it almost weekend? YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Ubersexy new gaming 17inch 3D compatible HD laptop? Check
> Pre-order of the Skyrim collector's Edition? Check
> Boyfriend I will have to smother in kisses, hugs and moar as a thanks? Cheeeeckkkkkk....
> Is it almost weekend? YES YES YES YES!



You clearly have your shit it order. I'm jealous . . . I want a boyfriend. :-(


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You clearly have your shit it order. I'm jealous . . . I want a boyfriend. :-(




Pft, just look at your girlfriend sweetly <//<;

I namely plan to buy Battlefield 3 without him knowing -smirks-


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Pft, just look at your girlfriend sweetly <//<;
> 
> I namely plan to buy Battlefield 3 without him knowing -smirks-



I don't have one ;-)

I'm more of a modern warfare guy myself. It requires less intelligence, which makes it easier to play after a long day of work.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Forget both of those games, it's all about Nazi zombies. FTW


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Lil BigginZ said:


> Forget both of those games, it's all about Nazi zombies. FTW



Chop one of them zombie heads off, steal the uniform and luger or mauser....yeah....-licks lips at thought-


----------



## Broadside

I had, just... a perfect little evening in. I can't picture it going any better than it did. It will make my weekend, I'm sure of it. :happy:


----------



## su3liminal

Heading to Baltimore tonight to get a bad ass crabcake....


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Broadside said:


> I had, just... a perfect little evening in. I can't picture it going any better than it did. It will make my weekend, I'm sure of it. :happy:



-whistles innocently and smirks-


----------



## Yakatori

savethemurlocs11 said:


> "_This video in it entirety..._"


If I'm completely honest about it, I was never really all-in; just along for the ride, really. Until at about 1:29, then I had to get-off.

Not my bag, can't get-down with that.


----------



## biglynch

Yakatori said:


> If I'm completely honest about it, I was never really all-in; just along for the ride, really. Until at about 1:29, then I had to get-off.
> 
> Not my bag, can't get-down with that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOE1-2Fza5Q


----------



## JenFromOC

My daughter and my best friend's son...they are just so cute together...he always holds her hand and makes sure she is safe


----------



## Deanna

Getting so much done today it makes vegging out tonight the greatest therapy. Also, this Thai takeout is pretty excellent.


----------



## Goreki

Two days away from my weekend  many books will be read, and much fruit will be eaten!


----------



## appleleafer

JenFromOC said:


> My daughter and my best friend's son...they are just so cute together...he always holds her hand and makes sure she is safe



Awwww, that's like greetings card cute!


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Lil BigginZ said:


> Forget both of those games, it's all about Nazi zombies. FTW



I would have to disagree.

It's all Zombies Ate My Neighbors when I get home XD


----------



## Anjula

my friend is coming to visit me in Gda&#324;sk! :happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I would have to disagree.
> 
> It's all Zombies Ate My Neighbors when I get home XD



True that, I played the shit out of that game when I was younger.


----------



## rellis10

Job interview on Friday... wooohoo!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

It's November... and it's 71 degrees outside. 

Nice.

But this is New England... shouldn't it be snowing, or at least frosty out?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I would have to disagree.
> 
> It's all Zombies Ate My Neighbors when I get home XD




Super Nintendo all the way! 


Now I totally wanna play that game. I have my Super Nintendo all hooked up to my shitty TV... but I have no idea where all my games are. Shucks.


----------



## CastingPearls

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It's November... and it's 71 degrees outside.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> But this is New England... shouldn't it be snowing, or at least frosty out?


Pocono Mountains in PA and I'm thinking the same thing BUT NOT COMPLAINING! LOL We'll be shoveling snow soon enough.


----------



## Tad

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It's November... and it's 71 degrees outside.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> But this is New England... shouldn't it be snowing, or at least frosty out?





CastingPearls said:


> Pocono Mountains in PA and I'm thinking the same thing BUT NOT COMPLAINING! LOL We'll be shoveling snow soon enough.



I'm up in Ottawa, it is too warm out to wear a coat, some of the trees haven't dropped their leaves yet, and I need to trim the final blossoms off our rose bushes. A week into freaking November!

I hate-hate-hate our usual damp-dark-drizzly-chilly November weather, but what we have still feels so-so-so wrong :huh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Tad said:


> I'm up in Ottawa, it is too warm out to wear a coat, some of the trees haven't dropped their leaves yet, and I need to trim the final blossoms off our rose bushes. A week into freaking November!
> 
> I hate-hate-hate our usual damp-dark-drizzly-chilly November weather, but what we have still feels so-so-so wrong :huh:



Exactly.

It's like, "Wow... it's nice out. I'm enjoying it. But... the weather is so incorrect that there must be something wrong."


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> True that, I played the shit out of that game when I was younger.



LOL @ when I was younger....now you sound like me


----------



## Deanna

Dinner with a good friend, chocolate, and this awesome time of year


----------



## FishCharming

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's like, "Wow... it's nice out. I'm enjoying it. But... the weather is so incorrect that there must be something wrong."



just waiting for the other shoe to drop? i'm expecting to wake up tomorrow to single digit temperatures and 8 feet of snow just to punish us for the unseasonable weather.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's my Friday, then four days off!


----------



## JenFromOC

I will be leaving for Hawaii later today...it just hit me that all of this is real...I'm going to establish residency and look for a job. When my daughter returns from visiting her dad in AZ on December 5th, we're moving to Aiea permanently.

I'm happy, but more than anything, I'm nervous because I've never lived anywhere but Orange County (trust me, I'm not sad about leaving CA)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JenFromOC said:


> I will be leaving for Hawaii later today...it just hit me that all of this is real...I'm going to establish residency and look for a job. When my daughter returns from visiting her dad in AZ on December 5th, we're moving to Aiea permanently.
> 
> I'm happy, but more than anything, I'm nervous because I've never lived anywhere but Orange County (trust me, I'm not sad about leaving CA)



Congratulations on moving to Hawaii! Sounds like an exciting adventure coming up for you. Hope you share your experiences and pictures


----------



## rellis10

Surprise visit from my brother! complete with doughtnuts! Yay!


----------



## vardon_grip

JenFromOC said:


> I will be leaving for Hawaii later today...it just hit me that all of this is real...I'm going to establish residency and look for a job. When my daughter returns from visiting her dad in AZ on December 5th, we're moving to Aiea permanently.
> 
> I'm happy, but more than anything, I'm nervous because I've never lived anywhere but Orange County (trust me, I'm not sad about leaving CA)



Good luck and safe flight!


----------



## Shan34

Long lazy Sunday mornings with plenty of coffee


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> I will be leaving for Hawaii later today...it just hit me that all of this is real...I'm going to establish residency and look for a job. When my daughter returns from visiting her dad in AZ on December 5th, we're moving to Aiea permanently.
> 
> I'm happy, but more than anything, I'm nervous because I've never lived anywhere but Orange County (trust me, I'm not sad about leaving CA)


Any specific reason you're going to Hawaii? Sorry, been out of the loop!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've had four days off in a row. The fact that I didn't have to wake up to an alarm any of these four days is the best thing in the world.

I'm not even dreading going to work tomorrow. I needed the quiet and the sleep so much.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Super Nintendo all the way!
> 
> 
> Now I totally wanna play that game. I have my Super Nintendo all hooked up to my shitty TV... but I have no idea where all my games are. Shucks.




Haha I'm a collector so I literally have copies of everything XD What can I say, I do well at garage sales.

ENough so to have 3 copies of Earthbound and a complete copy of EVO.

XD

I have no life :3


----------



## Surlysomething

My rack looks really good in this shirt.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> My rack looks really good in this shirt.



This is the internets, we need proof.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

My job makes me happy.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I'm up in Ottawa, it is too warm out to wear a coat, some of the trees haven't dropped their leaves yet, and I need to trim the final blossoms off our rose bushes. A week into freaking November!
> 
> I hate-hate-hate our usual damp-dark-drizzly-chilly November weather, but what we have still feels so-so-so wrong :huh:



But we're enjoying it, none the less. 

What makes me happy? There's a brand new snowblower in the garage. Those 6 am driveway clearings are going to happen a lot faster this winter!

But, first I have to find time to finish assembling the beast... cotter pins, where are you?


----------



## Goreki

I bought a 3tb hard drive today for $100 less than what it costs because the price on the shelf was wrong. OH YEAH!


----------



## HDANGEL15

I got a 'Droid Incredible for $50 from a coworker...still learning my way around after a decade of Blackberry......


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> I got a 'Droid Incredible for $50 from a coworker...still learning my way around after a decade of Blackberry......



LOL nice, I went from blackberry to the evo 4g about a year ago and i'm still learning new things on my phone lol.


----------



## biglynch

£7000 payrise and a nice new job, yes please.

however traveling will need to wait. Bigass holiday methinks


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Bitter haters thinking they can bring me down. :happy:


----------



## Shan34

Electricity.


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Electricity.



Me too! Too many great things become useless without electric power.

It only takes about 10 watts of electricity, as an audio signal, to drive this speaker and produce bass a person can feel. 

View attachment S woof old raw spkr wb md.jpg


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Rewatched 5 Centimeters Per Second. Freaking beautiful <3


----------



## escapist

Just love'n life. Getting ready for an interview tomorrow and working on my business plans with my partners for our holistic healing arts website.


----------



## CleverBomb

My wireless provider wasn't choking off my "unlimited" data connection due to overuse -- it was just a malfunctioning cell tower. 

-Rusty


----------



## Tad

We don't have to pay ~$2500 and get our front yard dug up--city fixed the stand pipe that was sticking a few inches up from our walkway, and found that the leak was right at the junction of our pipe to theirs, admitted it was probably their fault from when they replaced their pipes, and fixed the leak. (still need to replace those final several feet of pipe at some point, as they are lead, but we've already put close to 10k into house repairs this year, glad we put this one off a bit)


----------



## agouderia

escapist said:


> * our holistic healing arts website.*



??? - what exactly is that?
My often rather wild imagination comes up with all sorts of interpretations ....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Pretty happy that I stepped out of my comfort zone tonight. 

Me: 1 
Shyness: 0


----------



## CastingPearls

My stomach hasn't hurt for two whole days.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

If people actually read the unhappy thread page... I mentioned my bruised tailbone and the complete lack of exercise I was getting and how it was driving me completely mad. (My prefered form of workout is on a 14' trampoline where I can flip and jump and twist in the dark with headphones... I swear it's like flying. But obviously, a bruised tailbone is the worst injury for that since with every half-flip I land right on the injured part. Ouch.)

Anyway, it's been over three weeks, so last night I tried to go on the trampoline again. I've been trying it once a week since the injury, and so far... the past two weeks, whenever my tailbone made contact with the trampoline mat, I was in agony. 
Last night I tried it for the third time. It was extremely painful at first, so I was about to give up and go inside and give it another week. But then I realized I was only doing little jumps. I was too frightened of the inevitable pain to just "dive right in" so-to-speak (although doing that would have hurt less because the trampoline mat would have been doing most of the work, rather than my back muscles, haha). So, realizing that, I took a deep breath, got my jump up pretty high and then started flipping. After 5 minutes of this... the pain went away. I swear, I was half confused and half ecstatic. 

So I kept jumping. 15 minutes went by, then 30, then 45, then an hour, then an hour and a half.... And when it finally got to be 11:30pm, I figured I should go inside.

Sure, at the time, I was like, "This is gonna hurt so effin' bad tomorrow, even if I'm not feeling anything tonight."
But I didn't care about the consequences of the next day as long as I could get all that stress out. 

But luckily... I was wrong. I woke up this morning in *no pain*. 


So pardon my french, but, FUCK YES!


----------



## Tad

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> But luckily... I was wrong. I woke up this morning in *no pain*.



Yay! great to hear


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> If people actually read the unhappy thread page... I mentioned my bruised tailbone and the complete lack of exercise I was getting and how it was driving me completely mad. (My prefered form of workout is on a 14' trampoline where I can flip and jump and twist in the dark with headphones... I swear it's like flying. But obviously, a bruised tailbone is the worst injury for that since with every half-flip I land right on the injured part. Ouch.)
> 
> Anyway, it's been over three weeks, so last night I tried to go on the trampoline again. I've been trying it once a week since the injury, and so far... the past two weeks, whenever my tailbone made contact with the trampoline mat, I was in agony.
> Last night I tried it for the third time. It was extremely painful at first, so I was about to give up and go inside and give it another week. But then I realized I was only doing little jumps. I was too frightened of the inevitable pain to just "dive right in" so-to-speak (although doing that would have hurt less because the trampoline mat would have been doing most of the work, rather than my back muscles, haha). So, realizing that, I took a deep breath, got my jump up pretty high and then started flipping. After 5 minutes of this... the pain went away. I swear, I was half confused and half ecstatic.
> 
> So I kept jumping. 15 minutes went by, then 30, then 45, then an hour, then an hour and a half.... And when it finally got to be 11:30pm, I figured I should go inside.
> 
> Sure, at the time, I was like, "This is gonna hurt so effin' bad tomorrow, even if I'm not feeling anything tonight."
> But I didn't care about the consequences of the next day as long as I could get all that stress out.
> 
> But luckily... I was wrong. I woke up this morning in *no pain*.
> 
> 
> So pardon my french, but, FUCK YES!


 
So glad to read the good news.


----------



## Anjula

MB, you made my day <3 <3 <3 <3 
+ I have a "date" today, beer, long walk, dirty talk, friends chat and stuff


----------



## biglynch

i love my new job, and i only have to work 7 in every 14 days. BLISS!


----------



## freakyfred

I'm off to england tomorrow to see my best friend! Also will be my first time on a plane. So excited!


----------



## Deanna

Laughing until I can't breathe, my stomach hurts, and tears ooze out is one of the most beautiful feelings.


----------



## Surlysomething

A few absentess from my office are going to make it a much more pleasant day than normal
hot, creamy coffee
minor accomplishments
it's dark and rainy, for some reason I find it comforting today


----------



## HDANGEL15

*its a huge play nite for me!!! PSYCHED to go see one of my favorite local bands plays a huge *1700* sell out crowd every thanksgiving eve....its an infamously known *GREAT NITE*...I am going early as they are doing 3 sets and have tons of guests playing....and heading to Pittsburgh mid morning manana with my bro for big turkey feed at a rather posh party to see my pop who flew up from Florida with his tres bitchy gf*


----------



## Goreki

Pizza, Pokemon, and seven property inspections this saturday. I will find a place to rent, damn it!


----------



## Tad

Going to concerts both tonight and tomorrow  More outings that we normally have in two months!


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel better.

Not sure why. Could be a combination of sleeping well, Friday, gorgeous sun and upcoming Christmas.

Could also be that i've finished the hardest part of the grieving process- the realiziation that you can't do anything. And that you tried and that you loved with all your heart not parts of it and that you had faith that it would work out because you wanted it to so badly. Nothing more you can do, right?


TGIF, bitches!


----------



## ManBeef

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> If people actually read the unhappy thread page... I mentioned my bruised tailbone and the complete lack of exercise I was getting and how it was driving me completely mad. (My prefered form of workout is on a 14' trampoline where I can flip and jump and twist in the dark with headphones... I swear it's like flying. But obviously, a bruised tailbone is the worst injury for that since with every half-flip I land right on the injured part. Ouch.)
> 
> Anyway, it's been over three weeks, so last night I tried to go on the trampoline again. I've been trying it once a week since the injury, and so far... the past two weeks, whenever my tailbone made contact with the trampoline mat, I was in agony.
> Last night I tried it for the third time. It was extremely painful at first, so I was about to give up and go inside and give it another week. But then I realized I was only doing little jumps. I was too frightened of the inevitable pain to just "dive right in" so-to-speak (although doing that would have hurt less because the trampoline mat would have been doing most of the work, rather than my back muscles, haha). So, realizing that, I took a deep breath, got my jump up pretty high and then started flipping. After 5 minutes of this... the pain went away. I swear, I was half confused and half ecstatic.
> 
> So I kept jumping. 15 minutes went by, then 30, then 45, then an hour, then an hour and a half.... And when it finally got to be 11:30pm, I figured I should go inside.
> 
> Sure, at the time, I was like, "This is gonna hurt so effin' bad tomorrow, even if I'm not feeling anything tonight."
> But I didn't care about the consequences of the next day as long as I could get all that stress out.
> 
> But luckily... I was wrong. I woke up this morning in *no pain*.
> 
> 
> So pardon my french, but, FUCK YES!



Well well well... You get yo coin toss on girl. Flip it like a book page. (This is such a late blah blah blah I replied so lateness don't madduh)


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I'm done with classes in a week and a half :3

next semester will eat my soul with biochem, but i'll enjoy my month off whilst I can ^.^


----------



## ManBeef

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm done with classes in a week and a half :3
> 
> next semester will eat my soul with biochem, but i'll enjoy my month off whilst I can ^.^



YEAH SON, ENJOY THAT VAYCAY!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAARG!!! +flexes so hard my muscles && eyes pop+


----------



## savethemurlocs11

So like 2 weeks or so ago I entered a sweepstakes through lane bryant....

And today I get my mail and theres a littke fedex thing from there and I'm like I didnt order anything?

Well, apparently I was the winner for the week and they gave me a 250$ gift card and I'm entered to win a cruise 

I'm pretty ecstatic.


----------



## Surlysomething

savethemurlocs11 said:


> So like 2 weeks or so ago I entered a sweepstakes through lane bryant....
> 
> And today I get my mail and theres a littke fedex thing from there and I'm like I didnt order anything?
> 
> Well, apparently I was the winner for the week and they gave me a 250$ gift card and I'm entered to win a cruise
> 
> I'm pretty ecstatic.



Now that's AWESOME!

Congrats!


----------



## Goreki

I got my fucking house!! I got my fucking loan!! I am so fucking haappyyyyy! I am so fucking haappyyyyy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> I got my fucking house!! I got my fucking loan!! I am so fucking haappyyyyy! I am so fucking haappyyyyy!


Congratulations!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## Anjula

This evil week is finally end


----------



## cakeboy

1. My birthday is a week from today. There will be cake, presents, and fucking.
2. Chocolate Cheerios.
3. Muscle gain + fat loss.
4. Beat juggling.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> I got my fucking house!! I got my fucking loan!! I am so fucking haappyyyyy! I am so fucking haappyyyyy!



Sweet!

When do you get to move in? 

(and expect lots of 'house' gifts at Christmas  )


----------



## rellis10

The thai green curry I just made.... damn that's nice! :eat2:


----------



## PandaGeek

Work. Even though I had to wake up at 5am with only an hour and a half of sleep, having work is nice.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

So, my boyfriend pre-ordered Skyrim.

The company that was supposed to deliver it, cancelled the order because they didn't receive enough.

I got the money refunded TWICE. <//< Fuck you company, I'm not telling. You denied me the pleasure of a collector's edition.

Checked another site. They had a few in store. Ordered and I shall have it tomorrow.

Contract for another half a year at the company itself, which means more wage, and an internship which means I can specialize.


----------



## Shosho

Got my copic markers in the mail today! Been waiting for over a month


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> I got my fucking house!! I got my fucking loan!! I am so fucking haappyyyyy! I am so fucking haappyyyyy!


*
WOOOOOOHOOOOOO SO HAPPY YOU ARE HAPPY!!!

how cool to buy a HOUSE!!! I LOVE REAL ESTATE....congrats Go wreck e *


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> 1. My birthday is a week from today. There will be cake, presents, and fucking.
> 2. Chocolate Cheerios.
> 3. Muscle gain + fat loss.
> 4. Beat juggling.



*HAPPY HAPPY....I am right behind you by a week...fellow ***SAG*****

Nothing hotter then Muscle gain/Fat loss to this Girly

now WTF is BEAT JUGGLING..........

oh ya big wet sloppy kisses for your b'day CAKEY*


----------



## Goreki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO SO HAPPY YOU ARE HAPPY!!!
> 
> how cool to buy a HOUSE!!! I LOVE REAL ESTATE....congrats Go wreck e *


 I wish I was buying, I'm only renting right now. But I'm still really happy about it. I took out a three year loan just to cover some extra costs and to build a good credit rating for when I eventually DO find my dream house. Thanks for all your well wishing though! And to everyone else as well!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> I wish I was buying, I'm only renting right now. But I'm still really happy about it. I took out a three year loan just to cover some extra costs and to build a good credit rating for when I eventually DO find my dream house. Thanks for all your well wishing though! And to everyone else as well!!



*awww sorry for the misunderstanding...but STILL CONGRATS...you were looking for a while and found something!! and GOT IT*


----------



## Anjula

We have a very nice Saturday. The weather is just perfect. It's cold but not windy. Yesterday was great, we had tones of fun with Berry, we've been talking with our turkish friends, making silly plans and dancing Apachi Dans. We got drunk. And once again. The wather today is great. 


and I've just paid for my WOW


----------



## PinkRodery

I finally let go of my paranoia and officially got together with my best friend. Now I have a best friend and a boyfriend in the same person and I couldn't be happier. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

My sister-in-law and I cleared everything up and all is forgiven. I hate being at war with anyone. My heart just isn't in it.


----------



## freakyfred

PinkRodery said:


> I finally let go of my paranoia and officially got together with my best friend. Now I have a best friend and a boyfriend in the same person and I couldn't be happier. :blush:



Hooray! That's awesome!


----------



## djudex

PinkRodery said:


> I finally let go of my paranoia









I thought of this as soon as I read that, that's how I know I'm a nerdlinger.


----------



## tigerlily

Anjula said:


> We have a very nice Saturday. The weather is just perfect. It's cold but not windy. Yesterday was great, we had tones of fun with Berry, we've been talking with our turkish friends, making silly plans and dancing Apachi Dans. We got drunk. And once again. The wather today is great.
> 
> 
> and I've just paid for my WOW



I love Apachi dancing! It's very hard to find where I'm at. 

Türkçesi biliyir misiniz? (Do you speak Turkish?)  



CastingPearls said:


> My sister-in-law and I cleared everything up and all is forgiven. I hate being at war with anyone. My heart just isn't in it.



This is very good. It can be so freakin' exhausting emotionally. I'm happy for you, Pearls. :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

I'm happy cause The Legend of Korra opening leaked!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkgWKGSC-bc

I am so excited you don't even know.


----------



## Surlysomething

Old Law & Order reruns

lazing

comfort food

park drives

sun


----------



## CastingPearls

Dinner with my best friend

Tiramisu martinis

Scandalizing eavesdroppers to the degree where they dropped their drinks

Creme brulee AND limon sorbetto

My expensive red lipstick broke open in my expensive white purse and neither was damaged. WHEW


----------



## Anjula

I felt really bad today at the morning so I decided to stay at home. I've made a rissoto and now I'm playing WOW and chilling. Perfect day


----------



## rellis10

It snowwwwed! The christmas season has officially begun


----------



## Melian

I told a bunch of pedophile and dead baby jokes to my students and made them feel really awkward. It was great.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> I told a bunch of pedophile and dead baby jokes to my students and made them feel really awkward. It was great.



What's the hardest part about being a pedophile? Fitting in...


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I told a bunch of pedophile and dead baby jokes to my students and made them feel really awkward. It was great.



I could use a few more of those since I've forgotten all the ones I knew when I was younger.


----------



## freakyfred

I'm getting a shirt going on sale on Thursday! Completely unexpected. I made the design months ago. I am excited.


----------



## CastingPearls

That this is something that even if I really thought I had it but I was mistaken, I truly believe is still possible for me:

“Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that you’ve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you can’t wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid it’s like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didn’t exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long day’s work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, there’s no need for continuous conversation, but you find you’re quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that there’s a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure that’s so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.”
&#8213; Bob Marley


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> That this is something that even if I really thought I had it but I was mistaken, I truly believe is still possible for me:
> 
> “Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around....snipped...



Bob Marley's music came from a great soul who had a real knowledge and appreciation of who a soul-mate is. May each of us find our own soul-mate. That was truly beautiful, Lainey!


----------



## Surlysomething

Having such a nice time at a work dinner was quite a surprise.

Being out (even with co-workers) was much needed. I can't live in my heart 24/7.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I'm happy because I'm trying to bake macarons today for the very first time :eat2:


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Ange d'être;1821465 said:


> I'm happy because I'm trying to bake macarons today for the very first time :eat2:





and they're just perfect  Not finished yet, cause they need to stay 2 days in the freezer until I can fill them with cream...
Mh and I guess next time I'll add a more appealing color


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ange d'être;1821509 said:


> and they're just perfect  Not finished yet, cause they need to stay 2 days in the freezer until I can fill them with cream...
> Mh and I guess next time I'll add a more appealing color



*very interesting color...what flavor are they.....creme in macarrons?

sounds tres complicated *


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

HDANGEL15 said:


> *very interesting color...what flavor are they.....creme in macarrons?
> 
> sounds tres complicated *



They just consist of beaten egg whites, almonds and a lot of sugar  Tastes quite like almond paste/marzipan.
And yes, it's quite complicated...at least to me


----------



## Yakatori

See, what I immediately thought of on seeing "Macaron" is what we call a "maca-*roon*>View attachment 99248
But I also thought of this, as well...


----------



## imfree

Ange d'être;1821509 said:


> and they're just perfect  Not finished yet, cause they need to stay 2 days in the freezer until I can fill them with cream...
> Mh and I guess next time I'll add a more appealing color



Betcha' never heard macaroons in a song!


----------



## Bearsy

Called in to work

extra hours!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*as an early b'day present my boss took me to what I think is the most amazing restaurant in Baltimore........everything is bought locally, farmed etc....from produce to beef. Everything is unique, inventive and damn fucking TASTY!!!!

I ordered a pumpkin whoopie pie for dessert which was so-so...see pic below....and they brought me a 1/2 serving of the most amazing home made ice cream (fresh cream flavor) w/warm DELISH YUMMY nonnom APPLE PIE that was out of this world....yeah i kinda liked it; just cuz my waiter didnt think i dug the whooopie pie enuf*

:eat2: 
woodberry kitchen 

View attachment whoopiepie.jpg


----------



## BLK360

I'm happy that rock, or at least a section of it is starting to loop back into some old school styles.

(I.E. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thr1mp39YxE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoP5NGLsWR0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E )

Everyone likes what they like, this is just the kind of music that tends to take me away, so it's nice to see this kind of coming back around.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *as an early b'day present....... *



Happy belated birthday if I missed it and/or happy early birthday if it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## RentonBob

Only one more gift left to buy and wrap  

View attachment XmasTree.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Happy belated birthday if I missed it and/or happy early birthday if it hasn't arrived yet.



*THANKS>....its next week!!*
*
Initially I was pissed and gonna put this in the UNHAPPY category...but I gave time time...and decided it's ALL GOOD...they gave us a week furlough from 12/26-1/3....we don't get paid 4 of those days...but we ALSO DON'T have to work...which means I can now go to NYC for 4-5 days and visit friends and try and get some tx to SEE PHISH playing 12/28-12/31!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ITS NOW!!!! a.nd I am in Boca Raton Fl for a much needed work break and CHILLLLLLLLL OUT

and am exhausted and hitting the rack for a wonderful nice slumber ahead *


----------



## Goreki

I'm nearly all moved in to my new place, and everything seems to be looking good for my year of studying and self improvement. I'm going to be neat and tidy and healthy and happy! And creative and play video games and hoorraaayyy!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*it's my birthday and this is the view outside my window today. NO WORK TIL MONDAY!!!!* 

View attachment beach.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *it's my birthday and this is the view outside my window today. NO WORK TIL MONDAY!!!!*



OH SO JEALOUS! 







I see a most fabulous birthday in your immediate future!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!​


----------



## Lovelyone

Received my one and only Christmas present (cheesecake) today--ate half of it and saved the rest for tomorrow.  :eat2::eat1::smitten:


----------



## SanDiega

Well, I got all A's this semester. Not a 4.0 because a couple of them are A-, but still, considering I am a high school drop out who had the motivation of a baked potato 4 years back, I am incredibly proud of myself for doing this well in college.


----------



## Anjula

Ai Se Eu Te Pego

I love my life. Amen


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I am totally smitten!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*double post *ALERT*
I got the most awesome gifts from our DIMS AMAZON WISH LISTS from a gorgeous women,
with a huge generous heart and it made me EXTREMELY HAPPY TODAY.....
2 very cool MANEKIS...raccoon and kitty* 

View attachment MANEKIS.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm having a MUCH better day today. Hallelujah!

Saw some of my family last night which makes me think I really need to consider moving closer to them.

Talked to someone that makes me laugh and smile a lot.

Woke up in a good mood. 

Eating treats ALL DAY. Yay Christmas!

Two days left then NINE days off!!

My sister landed safely from Toronto. 

My cousin is finally allowed to go home after being on bedrest for a month IN THE HOSPITAL because she had some issues with her pregnancy. The baby is now at 32 weeks and doing amazing! So happy for her.

Yeah, I rambled. I've been eating way too much sugar today. My co-workers think i'm on crack.

Ha!


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> I'm having a MUCH better day today. Hallelujah!
> 
> Saw some of my family last night which makes me think I really need to consider moving closer to them.
> 
> Talked to someone that makes me laugh and smile a lot.
> 
> Woke up in a good mood.
> 
> Eating treats ALL DAY. Yay Christmas!
> 
> Two days left then NINE days off!!
> 
> My sister landed safely from Toronto.
> 
> My cousin is finally allowed to go home after being on bedrest for a month IN THE HOSPITAL because she had some issues with her pregnancy. The baby is now at 32 weeks and doing amazing! So happy for her.
> 
> Yeah, I rambled. I've been eating way too much sugar today. My co-workers think i'm on crack.
> 
> Ha!



Help! I'm unable to send Happy Day rep!


----------



## Lovelyone

The kindness and thoughtfulness of the people on the Amazon wish list thread has made me happy. How lovely is it that so many people did so much for others? If that isn't something to be happy about, I don't know what is. It's revived my Christmas spirit.


----------



## imfree

Lovelyone said:


> The kindness and thoughtfulness of the people on the Amazon wish list thread has made me happy. How lovely is it that so many people did so much for others? If that isn't something to be happy about, I don't know what is. It's revived my Christmas spirit.



That was beautiful. May that kind, generous, Christmassy spirit prevail, not just over the holidays, but year-round. Thanks for posting, good news like yours blesses everyone.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*TODAY I have to only work 3 hours.......and then OFF TIL 1/3....that's like 10 DAYS FREE!!!!!!!!!!! 

and I can't afford a personal trainer much these days but am on my way in 10 minutes.....I <3 HIM!!!!*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TODAY I have to only work 3 hours.......and then OFF TIL 1/3....that's like 10 DAYS FREE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and I can't afford a personal trainer much these days but am on my way in 10 minutes.....I <3 HIM!!!!*



i only work 3 hours today too!!! but then i'm only off until tuesday... and i'm payed hourly so, ya know, that sucks...


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i only work 3 hours today too!!! but then i'm only off until tuesday... and i'm payed hourly so, ya know, that sucks...



*well on the unhappy side...yeah i got a 4 day FURLOUGH so not sooo great, but I have time to get to NYC and am still working on PHISH TX 12-28--31/2011.......i have a friend at MSG...PRAYING HE PULLS THROUGH FOR ME 

listening to WAR Z...prettty damn awesome i must say*


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy that I have 4 days off to do whatever in the hell I want to for the most part(Anybody else thinking for days of the Satisfaction riff and the Smoke On the Water riff over and over ad nauseum for 4 straight days without let up?). Plus a nice little cool front came in so Christmas won't be 70+ degrees. I do not like warm Christmas'.


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy that I have 4 days off to do whatever in the hell I want to for the most part(Anybody else thinking for days of the Satisfaction riff and the Smoke On the Water riff over and over ad nauseum for 4 straight days without let up?). Plus a nice little cool front came in so Christmas won't be 70+ degrees. I do not like warm Christmas'.



Yessir, in Middle Tn., I always say "don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes, it'll change!" I was changing an alternator in a '66 Mustang I had in the late '70's, in 70 degree weather, on Christmas Eve!:doh:

On topic: I'm happy that Christmas record play movie maker project and upload of it to You Tube last night, was a stellar success. The guy who messaged me and asked where to find one posted online, because he couldn't find one, has already seen it and thanked me well for my work. Sweet.


----------



## FishCharming

Happy Festivus!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> Happy Festivus!!!


 

Merry Christmas, duder. Have a great time with your offspring!


----------



## freakyfred

Christmas shopping is completely done and a new Plinkett review came out today. Hooray!


----------



## LeoGibson

Christmas shopping is all done, I think I hit it, if not out of the park, a solid line drive off the wall for a triple. Plus got out early enough that I got finished and back home before the worst of the assclowns got out there. Now I'm home, feet kicked up drinking a pint of Guinness and digging some great tunes. That's a recipe for a whole lot of happy.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Merry Christmas, duder. Have a great time with your offspring!



thanks, and you too! i went ridiculously overboard on presents for the spawn but it's totally worth it to see her face light up when she gets a load of the christmas haul!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> thanks, and you too! i went ridiculously overboard on presents for the spawn but it's totally worth it to see her face light up when she gets a load of the christmas haul!




Kids are what it's all about. I can't wait to see my crazy ginger nephew Christmas morning and all the rad stuff he's going to lose his shit over.


----------



## Anjula

Two things. 

First:
Anjula+snow= lol

It's been two years since last time I had fun with my board + I LOVE the way my mom laughs at me at this short video <3

Second: 

Tomorrow I will have a date with uber sexy MEXICAN AMERICAN in Prague, damn!  MEXICAN AMERICAN! <3333


----------



## topher38

I finish making my Can-jo and now I am going to make my electrified stomp box!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I honestly wasn't expecting any gifts for Christmas and was really touched with the generosity from my Amazon wish list, but there was something I was missing and hoping for (well two things but I digress) and even really didn't think I had a chance in hell of getting (so I didn't bother asking for it), even when the other thing was a bigger chance in hell and didn't get anyway...short story long....I got a surprise box of my favorite chocolates. Big big surprise.  Not such a big deal now that I read it, but it is to me.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy with what I got for Christmas. I didn't get the recording package I was hoping for so that I could subject the world to another hack musician , but I did get a nice little LP style dual humbucker guitar by Cort that I had been thinking about and the amp that I wanted for my bass guitar. It seems someone was paying attention when I spoke this past year.


----------



## georgedepp

Right now my niece making me happy with doing crazy activities. She's 1 year old and moving her eyes roundly and become a ghost with me. Its really very funny. She also laughs after doing this.


----------



## Miskatonic

I've lost ten pounds in the first week of my new diet and exercise plan. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Miskatonic said:


> I've lost ten pounds in the first week of my new diet and exercise plan. Feeling pretty good.



It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today. 

300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.


----------



## Miskatonic

I've set a few short term goals for myself. I want to be under two hundred by the end of February which I don't think is too unreasonable (I'm 230 now). My long term goal is to have abs by July


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Miskatonic said:


> I've set a few short term goals for myself. I want to be under two hundred by the end of February which I don't think is too unreasonable (I'm 230 now). My long term goal is to have abs by July



That's the best is to set short term goals. 30 pounds isn't unreasonable at all considering people lose weight fast when first starting because of water weight.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today.
> 
> 300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.



*seriously couldn't feel the loss.......300 fucking #s ???

wow....that is outstanding....you must feel great with that!!! PROUD OF YOU brother!!!!

ya YOU do have a neck lmao*


----------



## scrambledegg

I'm happy with what I got for Xmas! I have enough Amazon vouchers to get the lil Netbook I want now, so I'm a happy bunny


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *seriously couldn't feel the loss.......300 fucking #s ???
> 
> wow....that is outstanding....you must feel great with that!!! PROUD OF YOU brother!!!!
> 
> ya YOU do have a neck lmao*



Oh no, I felt the difference.

Thanks


----------



## LeoGibson

Good job dude. You can see a big difference between the two.


----------



## imfree

I've produced a good bit of the videos that I've been wanting to do and slowly, but surely, they're getting converted and uploaded. I'll be creating and uploading a few more, but I've finally got all the audio gadgets built and only a few more vid's to produce.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today.
> 
> 300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.



That is SOO amazing! You look great. 

Keep up the hard work, your health is worth it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy for a simple thing...I got a new MOUSE, I tend to lose the wheel pretty regularly and was told it is probably KITTY CAT hairs 

I really splurged this time, I spent an extra $5 for a 2 yr guaranteed replacement....so the next one won't cost so much *


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today.
> 
> 300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.



WOW thats great! I'm happy for you! How mch do you weight now?


AND ALSO I HAVE TO SAY IT OUT LOUD! THIS GUY I MENTIONED BEFORE, (Mexican American gorgeous one) IS *COMING TO GDANSK TO NEW YEARS EVE! TO SPEND IT WITH ME!* AND HE WILL STAY FOR A FEW DAYS IN MY CITY! It's the most happy post in happy thread I've EVER made! I'm just amazingly happy 


he has just told me, I can't believe it


----------



## imfree

Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. ...snipped text & IMG...



If I ran the numbers correctly, that comes to an average weight loss of about 4 lbs per week, sustained over nearly a year and a half.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

imfree said:


> If I ran the numbers correctly, that comes to an average weight loss of about 4 lbs per week, sustained over nearly a year and a half.



Sounds about right




Anjula said:


> WOW thats great! I'm happy for you! How mch do you weight now?


495


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> WOW thats great! I'm happy for you! How mch do you weight now?
> 
> 
> AND ALSO I HAVE TO SAY IT OUT LOUD! THIS GUY I MENTIONED BEFORE, (Mexican American gorgeous one) IS *COMING TO GDANSK TO NEW YEARS EVE! TO SPEND IT WITH ME!* AND HE WILL STAY FOR A FEW DAYS IN MY CITY! It's the most happy post in happy thread I've EVER made! I'm just amazingly happy
> 
> 
> he has just told me, I can't believe it



Ok.. now I am coming to visit you too! You have Pirate Ships!!!


----------



## Anjula

Rathkhan said:


> Ok.. now I am coming to visit you too! You have Pirate Ships!!!



YES WE DO!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today.
> 
> 300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.


Awesome. Totally awesome. You look great!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Anjula said:


> AND ALSO I HAVE TO SAY IT OUT LOUD! THIS GUY I MENTIONED BEFORE, (Mexican American gorgeous one) IS *COMING TO GDANSK TO NEW YEARS EVE! TO SPEND IT WITH ME!* AND HE WILL STAY FOR A FEW DAYS IN MY CITY! It's the most happy post in happy thread I've EVER made! I'm just amazingly happy
> 
> 
> he has just told me, I can't believe it



When someone thinks you're worth traveling a big distance for, that is a very big deal. I hope you guys have a blast.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> When someone thinks you're worth traveling a big distance for, that is a very big deal. I hope you guys have a blast.



*absolutely...

so.......do we know the lucky devil * 


*I AM HAPPY that i finally found (what I believe is a mature and sane) guy with a PASS TO PHISH FRIDAY 12/30 in UPS BOX......i am buyng him some cocktails pre-show...and NO PROMISES what happens after...we will see what the chemistry is like.......BUT IF HE IS A DRUNK BOOZE HOUND... we won't be having breakfast.....he wants me to meet his rabbi SATURDAY AM? LMAO*


----------



## Surlysomething

When my family all looked over at my nephew and I sitting at our own little table eating treats and comparing notes and commented on how much we look alike and how much we look like my Dad. They also alet us know that we looked like we were up to no good.

Ha!


----------



## Shosho

I am happy because I got my polaroid kamera today, and I love it <3


----------



## chicken legs

Happy to say my mind was blown today after I did the math on this.....





Lil BigginZ said:


> It does feel really good. I was filling out an application today and just noticed how much weight I've lost and how I looked. I was always depressed because I couldn't see the progress even though I felt great and the clothes were starting to get huge on me. I still struggled with noticing my weight loss until today.
> 
> 300 pounds lost since July 2010 and i'm pretty fucking happy about it too. Only thing I can say Miskatonic is use small goals and build motivation from them. It'll work if you work it.



plus this...



Lil BigginZ said:


> Sounds about right
> 
> 
> 
> 495



= mind blown


Great job and congrats on the neck


----------



## Mordecai

I bought a cheap full length mirror.


----------



## Surlysomething

We have two babies that are going to arrive in our family in 2012.

So exciting!


----------



## lynnrockabilly

I was able to take my fish tank and fish into work. They are swimming happily!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> We have two babies that are going to arrive in our family in 2012.
> 
> So exciting!



Oh dear god, is it KIM?!?! is it mine?!?!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh dear god, is it KIM?!?! is it mine?!?!




Bahaha. Noooo. I have a cousin in Florida that's giving birth in about a month and another cousin that's due in July.

Get ahold of yourself, JOSIE!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Two Dims angels walk into a bar...






OneWickedAngel and HDANGEL15 

We were good - really we were!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels walk into a bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDANGEL15
> 
> We were good - really we were!



How good? I don't know. You're beautiful, Ladies!:happy:


----------



## banjo

I'm happy because i'm house sitting for my mum in a nice country house. I normally live in a unit in the city near a set of traffic lights so this is the complete opposite noise wise. I feel so relaxed for once. I've just been relaxing, reading sherlock holmes on my kindle, drawing, watching cable and eating potato chips, pizza, grape soda and coke. Aahhh


----------



## FishCharming

heading to kansas in a few hours for a weekend of lovin'


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> heading to kansas in a few hours for a weekend of lovin'



Your penis is going to fall off again. Good luck sir! Have fun.


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels walk into a bar...
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDANGEL15
> 
> We were good - really we were!



*yeah.....too short a time...to get down and dirty and on the dance floor or spectacles of ourself...but what a nice time...*


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out to donate platelets this morning. One last good deed for the year


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels walk into a bar...
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDANGEL15
> 
> We were good - really we were!



*yeah.....too short a time...to get down and dirty and on the dance floor or spectacles of ourself...but what a nice time...*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah.....too short a time...to get down and dirty and on the dance floor or spectacles of ourself...but what a nice time...*



No joke, the first time I scrolled down I was all "Oh, OWA, she's so awesome." 
The second time I scrolled down I was all "Oh, HD, she's so badass."

I only noticed now that you're both in the picture. Durrrrr. 
It's a awesomesauce picture!


----------



## freakyfred

I got a new laptpop. Hopfully it'll be a better job than my last one. It's been working fine so far but I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. The big test will be whether TF2 and Portal works. But hey at least it has a crappy wee webcam


----------



## Anjula

Its new year. All the best guys


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing says love like your baby sister phoning you as the clock moves into a New Year because she's worried about you and wants you to know that this New Year is going to be amazing.

I love that kid.


----------



## ManBeef

Today was sick as shit. I got an hour nap (passed out)... My cousin woke me up to leave so I'm I'm uploading all these pics then crashing again... Yay sleep


----------



## Tad

I'm so happy that my company shut down for the week between Chrismas and New Years. We didn't do much of anything, but I had not realized how badly I needed a week away from work!

Also happy that Christmas presents worked out well (there had been some I wasn't too sure about, but they were well received).


----------



## Surlysomething

I got a raise today.

I asked for it about a month ago and it took this long for the decision to come down. Haha. I asked for three dollars more and hour. I got one.

Good thing I shot high. 


I'm still thankful. I need to get my 'do did.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> I got a raise today.
> 
> I asked for it about a month ago and it took this long for the decision to come down. Haha. I asked for three dollars more and hour. I got one.
> 
> Good thing I shot high.
> 
> 
> I'm still thankful. I need to get my 'do did.


Congrats on the raise, Surly. It's nice to start the new year out on a positive note.


----------



## rellis10

New Shirt! Pics will be coming.... probably on saturday


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> Congrats on the raise, Surly. It's nice to start the new year out on a positive note.


 
Thanks! It's not a lot but it will cover a car payment. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I got a raise today.
> 
> I asked for it about a month ago and it took this long for the decision to come down. Haha. I asked for three dollars more and hour. I got one.
> 
> Good thing I shot high.
> 
> 
> I'm still thankful. I need to get my 'do did.



I am happy that SURLY got a raise and SURLY has a sweet new AVATAR....

i have been asking for a raise for 3 yrs...was told after 1/1/12....we'll see what my patience yields.......


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I got a raise today.
> 
> I asked for it about a month ago and it took this long for the decision to come down. Haha. I asked for three dollars more and hour. I got one.
> 
> Good thing I shot high.
> 
> 
> I'm still thankful. I need to get my 'do did.


You deserve it and I too LOVE your new avatar. Hugs.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, ladies.

I mean...you can't go wrong with a dog in a wig, right?

:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> I mean...you can't go wrong with a dog in a wig, right?
> 
> :happy:


It's a poopay, isn't it?


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> It's a poopay, isn't it?



What the heck is a poopay? haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Hello! I has a wigz on!

Cats like them too!


Oh, the bigger the pic, the better.  

View attachment dog-wig-29.jpg


View attachment Kitty-wigs-1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> What the heck is a poopay? haha


Like a toupee but for dogs, SILLY!!! hahahaha


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Like a toupee but for dogs, SILLY!!! hahahaha




Ok, that's what I thought but one can never be sure with the Interwebz. Some new trend comes along every nano second and it's hard to keep up!

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Another wigged out cat.

Bahahaha. Someone stop me! No..don't... 

View attachment cat-wig2.jpg


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Another wigged out cat.
> 
> Bahahaha. Someone stop me! No..don't...



Oooooooh!!! Damn!!!, now Alliegh wants one!

See, that bare top just cries out for a hairpiece! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 6-19-2011 bughunter wb lg.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Oooooooh!!! Damn!!!, now Alliegh wants one!
> 
> See, that bare top just cries out for a hairpiece!




I think your cat's head cries out for a mini top hat.


----------



## Marlayna

imfree said:


> Oooooooh!!! Damn!!!, now Alliegh wants one!
> 
> See, that bare top just cries out for a hairpiece!


Those whiskers are quite impressive.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I think your cat's head cries out for a mini top hat.





Marlayna said:


> Those whiskers are quite impressive.



Hmm, mini top hat does sound good. Alleigh does have da whiskas! Thanks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Or how about a crown? 

View attachment 6645098885_ee47a0d90f_z.jpg


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Or how about a crown?



Purrfect!!! That little huzzfuzzy walks around, just knowing that she's a little princess, any way! Maybe a queen, now.

Nice work, too bad it's too soon to Rep ya'.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Is it just me or does anyone else look at the cats/dogs in wigs and try and think what person or celebrity they resemble? Yeah, maybe it's just me...


----------



## FishCharming

looking for animal wigs and came across this. you are welcome, CP


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OMFG...I SO LOVE THIS THREAD TOPIC....nothing better to put a smile on my dragging ass then all these beyond adorable picx....i had to add some too
thanks ***SURLY****you the best with you doggie wig* :wubu: 

View attachment CatHat2.jpg


View attachment CatHat3.jpg


View attachment CatHat4.jpg


View attachment Dog-Tux-with-Tails-and-Top-Hat.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> looking for animal wigs and came across this. you are welcome, CP


 
That cat looks messed up. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMFG...I SO LOVE THIS THREAD TOPIC....nothing better to put a smile on my dragging ass then all these beyond adorable picx....i had to add some too*
> *thanks ***SURLY****you the best with you doggie wig* :wubu:


 

I know! Life is just so freakin' blah lately. Why not jazz it up with animals in accessories? Haha!

TGIF, y'all!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

While looking for something on my daughter's computer I found this pic of my cat Seth trying on hair extensions. 








Sethpunzel Sethpunzel let down your hair!


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Or how about a crown?



Here's one of the Princess, from minutes ago, asleep on my bed next to my mouse and right hand. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-6-2012 sleep princess.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Sorry for breaking the chain here but.... I have TWO interviews next week now! 

My only worry is that when I was called there was 'Moves Like Jagger' playing rather louding in the background, I hope that doesn't count against me


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> Sorry for breaking the chain here but.... I have TWO interviews next week now!
> 
> My only worry is that when I was called there was 'Moves Like Jagger' playing rather louding in the background, I hope that doesn't count against me



*awesome!!! 
what 2 jobs are they...
might explain something?*


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awesome!!!
> what 2 jobs are they...
> might explain something?*



I have one on tuesday that's for a receptionist position at a hotel just out of town, then on friday I have one for a business admin apprenticeship (basically an admin job with a short college course) that is working and learning at the local college.

To be honest I have higher hopes of employment in the second one. I know a guy there that's put in a good word for me and it needs a lot less experience too.


----------



## FishCharming

rellis10 said:


> I have one on tuesday that's for a receptionist position at a hotel just out of town, then on friday I have one for a business admin apprenticeship (basically an admin job with a short college course) that is working and learning at the local college.
> 
> To be honest I have higher hopes of employment in the second one. I know a guy there that's put in a good word for me and it needs a lot less experience too.



this is your first job, right? are you enrolled in college? typically intern positions are for those that are already pursuing a degree within that field. and they are often unpaid. 

have you considered looking at retail or the service industry? you might be having such a hard time because you're applying for jobs that you're not qualified for...


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> this is your first job, right? are you enrolled in college? typically intern positions are for those that are already pursuing a degree within that field. and they are often unpaid.
> 
> have you considered looking at retail or the service industry? you might be having such a hard time because you're applying for jobs that you're not qualified for...



I've had a couple of jobs in admin before, combined experience of roughly a year. And it's not really an intern position, it's just an admin job with a course attached to it for extra training and career progression.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Meh, here they mostly hire women for administration.

So, yeah, put a wig and skirt on Rellis xD


----------



## topher38

I have a lot of booze in the house


----------



## CastingPearls

Was treated to lunch by an old friend and coworker and her little girl both of whom I haven't seen in a few years. They drove up here to see me and I was really touched when my friend (who was pregnant with her daughter at my wedding) told me that her daughter always asked about me and missed me and she got very close to me in the restaurant. They intend to visit a lot more now that they have family that's just moved into the area and I look forward to seeing a lot more of my friends as long as the weather is mild and once Spring hits. 

It can be so remote and lonely here.


----------



## Lovelyone

The newest season of Downton Abbey airs on PBS in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I feel like I had another successful recording.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

My stupid internet provider who for some inexplicable reason had blocked Dims appears to have relented! 
YAY!


----------



## Goreki

I got my table and two cheats if drawers set up in my rooms today. I picked up a dead slide with my bare fingers, and we christened our garden! Yay for new house!


----------



## topher38

I wrote a poem this morning I really like. I had eggs Benedict and greens


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> I have one on tuesday that's for a receptionist position at a hotel just out of town, then on friday I have one for a business admin apprenticeship (basically an admin job with a short college course) that is working and learning at the local college.
> 
> To be honest I have higher hopes of employment in the second one. I know a guy there that's put in a good word for me and it needs a lot less experience too.



I always apply for jobs that are out of my range. I went to school for 2 years in California....equivalent to a Registered Nurse. Unfortunately, I am licensed as a Psychiatric Technician and not a Registered Nurse. Sure can't work anywhere but California. Some places here in Hawaii are willing to take me based on experience alone. It's worth the try!!!!!


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Sorry for breaking the chain here but.... I have TWO interviews next week now!
> 
> My only worry is that when I was called there was 'Moves Like Jagger' playing rather louding in the background, I hope that doesn't count against me



Also, my only worry is that the job I was offered with the US Navy doesn't disqualify me because I have bad credit and a foreclosure.


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> because I have bad credit and a foreclosure.



*why doesn't this surprise me* :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *why doesn't this surprise me* :doh:


I'm confused. Why doesn't it surprise you? I have bad credit and a foreclosure because of serious illness and an abusive marriage and a douche ex who destroyed my credit after he declared bankruptcy WHILE I was sick in the hospital. I'm sorry but am I missing something? It happens.


----------



## CleverBomb

Thirty years after leaving the factory in what was then West Germany, and half a year since it was last started, my camper-van is running again. 

Next objective: run enough fresh gasoline and fuel injector cleaner through it to get it to pass emissions. 

-Rusty


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> I'm confused. Why doesn't it surprise you? I have bad credit and a foreclosure because of serious illness and an abusive marriage and a douche ex who destroyed my credit after he declared bankruptcy WHILE I was sick in the hospital. I'm sorry but am I missing something? It happens.



Yeah. It really does happen.

Life had a boot on my neck for at least a year. I lost 2 close relatives in 2 weeks. I moved from a miserable job to an impossible one. I moved jobs again, and I was lied to persistently by an employer about my future pay and hours, keeping me at half pay for nine months instead of three. I went into a major depression. I held out as long as I could on cash reserves, but eventually I fell behind on mortgage payments. When my home was sold I moved in with a room mate, who failed to pay his half of the rent and got us evicted (he had been expecting me to put all the utilities in my name, and make up his half of the rent). I don't even want to look at my credit rating right now. I'm sure Equifax has burned it, and pissed on the ashes.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

happy because some pent-up aggression was put into a lot of hacking, slashing, shooting, sniping, brutally maiming and whatever the fuck else in a few games.


----------



## Rathkhan

SlightlyMorbid said:


> happy because some pent-up aggression was put into a lot of hacking, slashing, shooting, sniping, brutally maiming and whatever the fuck else in a few games.



LOL I get that same exact feeling! I've been playing Skyrim and I tell you this, having to physically manipulate my weapons to beat things down sure takes a lot out of you! LOL


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I just really like to kill things.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm feeling better than yesterday. + work is almost over for the day


And for the first time in weeks i'm not going to be broke-ass for the weekend. Haha. :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

A kind generous soul sent me a gift today, at a time when I was feeling a little down. That made a big difference in how I approached the rest of my day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*3 DAY weekend coming up!!!

I <3 MLK.......*


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I'm feeling better than yesterday. + work is almost over for the day
> 
> 
> And for the first time in weeks i'm not going to be broke-ass for the weekend. Haha. :bow:


 

Annnnnnnd I feel crappy again. I think it's a bit of a cold. 

I would like my dangerous blanket and copious amounts of Earl Grey Tea.


----------



## hbighappy

Im Happy My 2 year old is jumping like a big girl now and is talking so much i just love watching her hop around the tv watching Micky mouse


----------



## KittyCourtz

The icky cold I have is going away and I'm feeling about 90% better. =D

Also, I get to play Skyrim today, which I haven't gotten to play all week due to my illness and school. Darn it, I still have to start this one project for this one class. XD


----------



## FishCharming

my daughter is sleeping over at my sister's so i m planning on spending the evening in the bathtub with a stack of graphic novels and a bunch of vodka! if no one hears from me by tomorrow i may have drowned...:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> my daughter is sleeping over at my sister's so i m planning on spending the evening in the bathtub with a stack of graphic novels and a bunch of vodka! if no one hears from me by tomorrow i may have drowned...:happy:



WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO READ?!?! (caps intended)


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO READ?!?! (caps intended)



i only made it through The Unwritten vols 3 and 4 before i pruned up beyond recognition. great read though!


----------



## imfree

The Oak Ridge Gang, my vinyl road crew, has finished a couple small jobs and I no longer heard stylus crashes into groove rut debris as I listened to records today.:happy: That's an irritation I've lived with for over 40 years!


----------



## RentonBob

Watching it snow  

View attachment Snowing.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

RentonBob said:


> Watching it snow



We got quite a bit up here too. It's didn't hit my area much though and that's fine by me.

I can drive where it looks all pretty.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have four younger sisters and i'm always thrilled when they are doing great in their lives.

My second youngest sister is doing her practicum at the big hospital here in the city and i'm so happy and proud of her! We're planning on going out for dinner this Friday coming up. I love that I can hang out with one of the girls on my turf for a change.


----------



## BLK360

Happy that I just showered. I do so every day, and I know it seems silly to be happy about it. But just was in one of those "appreciate what you have" moods. So today, i'm happy for temperature controlled water on tap.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I fixed my guitar. I fucking love gorilla glue <3


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Lil BigginZ said:


> I fixed my guitar. I fucking love gorilla glue <3



Guitar is officially a zombie


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> Guitar is officially a zombie



Yay!!!! Resurrected!!

I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Yay!!!! Resurrected!!
> 
> I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue


*
wow, now I WANT TO SEE IT TOO!!! Congrats

I am happy cause (double post warning) a SEcRET SANTA sent me this!!!* 

View attachment monkey hat.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato

Melian said:


> Yay!!!! Resurrected!!
> 
> I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue



Oh wow! That's certainly an accomplishment, congrats. Is there a link to an article on their website about it perhaps?


----------



## Anjula

18.01 = Barca vs. Shitty Real Madryt, me gustaaaa


----------



## Anjula

Anjula said:


> 18.01 = Barca vs. Shitty Real Madryt, me gustaaaa



2:1 biczyssssssss!


----------



## djudex

You better start making sense or we'll put you in a home


----------



## RentonBob

Enjoyed taking the day off work and watching the snow  

View attachment Jan 2012 Snow.jpg


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow, now I WANT TO SEE IT TOO!!! Congrats
> 
> I am happy cause (double post warning) a SEcRET SANTA sent me this!!!*





SitiTomato said:


> Oh wow! That's certainly an accomplishment, congrats. Is there a link to an article on their website about it perhaps?



I'll PM you two the info


----------



## Lil BigginZ

djudex said:


> You better start making sense or we'll put you in a home



Might be about fútbol


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I'll PM you two the info



*sweet..psyched to see your ACCOMPLISHMENTS!!!

I AM HAP HAP HAPPY....my boss is letting me leave mid-day tomorrow and paying me for that and Friday, and I am driving her 'vert Beemer to Boca and spending the weekend til Monday at THE FUCKIN BEACH!!! ITS WAY TOO COLD here...yes it's winter and we have no snow and it's just DAMN COLD...so the beach HERE I COME...with some books to listen to on CD for company..and
bad road food for 2 days!!!

anyone live right near 95 wanna meet and grab a MEAL ON THE ROAD with this *angel* *


----------



## Hole

The weekend! Work has kicked my ass this week.


----------



## SitiTomato

Off duty bus driver stopped and saved me from waiting another 20 minutes in the cold and on top of that didn't even take my tickets just gave me a transfer for free!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MADE IT to GA / SC border yesterday....meeting a gf in Daytona Beach for lunch and then another gf in FT Lauderdale for dinner, before I pick up my boss at 11:30pm tonite....for a chill weekend at the beach 


LIFE IS VERY GOOD *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MADE IT to GA / SC border yesterday....meeting a gf in Daytona Beach for lunch and then another gf in FT Lauderdale for dinner, before I pick up my boss at 11:30pm tonite....for a chill weekend at the beach
> 
> 
> LIFE IS VERY GOOD *



*JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS! And yes, just a little JEA-LOUS!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I'll PM you two the info


 

Me too, please!

So awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Yay!!!! Resurrected!!
> 
> I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue


Please link me too via PM!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> *JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS! And yes, just a little JEA-LOUS!*



*did i mention it is in the high 70s :happy:*


----------



## Anjula

I FOUND THE BEST LOOKING GUY I'VE EVER SEEN and he lives near me. 
God I love YOU!


400lbs gorgeous, green eyes, dark hair + dreadlocks + tattoos = IM IN.


yes it requiers capslock


----------



## Mishty

Puddle jumpin' with my god son, hoping some of the neighborhood kids come join us.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Yay!!!! Resurrected!!
> 
> I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue



Congratulations!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow, now I WANT TO SEE IT TOO!!! Congrats
> 
> I am happy cause (double post warning) a SEcRET SANTA sent me this!!!*



Cool hat, I loves me a hat that keeps my ears warm. I hate cold, frozen ears.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *sweet..psyched to see your ACCOMPLISHMENTS!!!
> 
> I AM HAP HAP HAPPY....my boss is letting me leave mid-day tomorrow and paying me for that and Friday, and I am driving her 'vert Beemer to Boca and spending the weekend til Monday at THE FUCKIN BEACH!!! ITS WAY TOO COLD here...yes it's winter and we have no snow and it's just DAMN COLD...so the beach HERE I COME...with some books to listen to on CD for company..and
> bad road food for 2 days!!!
> 
> anyone live right near 95 wanna meet and grab a MEAL ON THE ROAD with this *angel* *



Sweet. Sounds like a great weekend, with the exception of the I-95 Motor Speedway drive. One of my least favorite interstate highways.


----------



## Lovelyone

There was some leftover cornbread, which with this family is a freaking miracle! YUM!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Anjula said:


> I FOUND THE BEST LOOKING GUY I'VE EVER SEEN and he lives near me.
> God I love YOU!
> 
> 
> 400lbs gorgeous, green eyes, dark hair + dreadlocks + tattoos = IM IN.
> 
> 
> yes it requiers capslock



Go get 'm girl. Guys that are sexy like that are freaking rare.

Or they're taken or gay.

Or there's something else about them that's even *less* positive


----------



## imfree

'Sis, Shannon, a mutual friend, and Izzy, Shannon's 4 year old, paid Mom and me a really sweet visit today.:happy:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Went to my mom-in-law in the nursing home today with the whole family and gave her a huge collage with over a 100 photos throughout the years so she has one huge-ass thing to hang on the wall in her room.

It's good to see her smile even though things aren't always that easy for her.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Yay!!!! Resurrected!!
> 
> I am fairly happy today, because some of my lab's work was featured in National Geographic and I finally got to see the issue


*
at Ft Lauderdale airport on my way home from a beautiful weekend, and stopped to see Nat Geo....the cover story no less....such cool pix...I wish i had the time to read the story...looks fascinating to say the least; BRAVO!! MELIAN

*


----------



## SitiTomato

They just opened up a Five Guys in my area. I've never seen one before but only ever heard good things. Can't wait to try it :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SitiTomato said:


> They just opened up a Five Guys in my area. I've never seen one before but only ever heard good things. Can't wait to try it :eat2:



CAJUN FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!

Get at it, quick!


----------



## lovelocs

Burrito, Marvin Gaye, and cheap wine, and not givin a fuck on a Monday night.


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelocs said:


> Burrito, Marvin Gaye, and cheap wine, and not givin a fuck on a Monday night.



You had me at Marvin Gaye, the wine and burrito is gravy.  Sounds like a good night in my book!


----------



## JenFromOC

Happy that a friend who happened to be visiting in Hawaii was wonderful enough to offer to take headshots of Peyton today. It was such a nice thing to do


----------



## Goreki

I had to go into work today to cover for a girl who had said she couldn't work. I get there, and she's already in the store setting up! "Oh Goreki! I didn't realise I wasn't on! And I was going to call you but I figured you'd be here in five minutes anyway!! I can go home if you want" I passed on that bullshit, and went off for the BEST wandering day of shopping and looking at stuff! I got bubbles blown down at me from a shop window, I found stuff I had been meaning to buy for my kitchen, I got to hang out with my brother, best day off ever!


----------



## Bearsy

I got a call back for an interview for a really good job
here's hoping I get it!


----------



## Lovelyone

I slept a solid long 8 hours for the first time in weeks.


----------



## SitiTomato

A beautiful snowfall to look at while I drink hot chocolate inside. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> A beautiful snowfall to look at while I drink hot chocolate inside. :happy:


 

I'm so jealous. But I can't complain too much as we aren't having torrential downpours here right now, thankfully.


----------



## SitiTomato

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so jealous. But I can't complain too much as we aren't having torrential downpours here right now, thankfully.



Having lived in Vancouver I can say that that is a rare reprieve.

Though now I'm reminded how unhappy I am being removed from a source of smoked salmon.


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> Having lived in Vancouver I can say that that is a rare reprieve.
> 
> Though now I'm reminded how unhappy I am being removed from a source of smoked salmon.


 

The variety of food here IS pretty impressive.


----------



## JenFromOC

Getting more excited everyday to start my job in Pearl Harbor....same career that I had in California, but I'll be working for the Navy and men/women that have returned from war.


----------



## SitiTomato

We had a big hiring push at work so I'm excited to meet all the new people. Hopefully at least a few of them are cool. I'm the only bigger guy on the crew so who knows maybe even an FFA will be in the bunch.


Could happen.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

SitiTomato said:


> We had a big hiring push at work so I'm excited to meet all the new people. Hopefully at least a few of them are cool. I'm the only bigger guy on the crew so who knows maybe even an FFA will be in the bunch.
> 
> 
> Could happen.



Yeah, I miss having that at work. Some big 'fluffy' eyecandy.

Gotta love SL xD


----------



## Lovelyone

Several people here on dims and several people I know IRL have found jobs. That's terrific! I am really happy for them.


----------



## SitiTomato

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Yeah, I miss having that at work. Some big 'fluffy' eyecandy.
> 
> Gotta love SL xD



So far all the new people were very friendly and nice but none seem like they want to hang out in our little clique. I'm hoping tonight's batch has at least one who wants to sit at the cool kids table.


----------



## imfree

Poor Mark Knopfler, he couldn't get no sleeves for his records in 1985, but mine, from ebay, arrived today! Nice!!! Now I get to experiment to see if, once deep-cleaned, those damned records stay clean!:doh: 

View attachment 12-inch-Record Sleeves wb md.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato

I'm happy that I'm an adult and can take care of cravings whenever I please.

Polish sausage and sauerkraut for breakfast? Go for it!


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> I'm happy that I'm an adult and can take care of cravings whenever I please.
> 
> Polish sausage and sauerkraut for breakfast? Go for it!


 

Haha. One of the best parts of growing up for sure.


----------



## LifeTraveller

imfree said:


> Poor Mark Knopfler, he couldn't get no sleeves for his records in 1985, but mine, from ebay, arrived today! Nice!!! Now I get to experiment to see if, once deep-cleaned, those damned records stay clean!:doh:



Dust, much like rust. . Never sleeps. . however they are wonderful looking sleeves! Hope they work as expected!

I'm happy I was able to finish my tax returns today, and get them submitted! I may actually get money back.. (I don't count on things until I actually get them)


----------



## FishCharming

i told my boss today that i was moving. at first he offered to help me find a job when i get there but then he changed his mind. instead he wants me to work from home for him! perfect possible situation!! this relieves soooo much anxiety!!


----------



## imfree

LifeTraveller said:


> *Dust, much like rust. . Never sleeps.* . however they are wonderful looking sleeves! Hope they work as expected!
> 
> I'm happy I was able to finish my tax returns today, and get them submitted! I may actually get money back.. (I don't count on things until I actually get them)



Hahaha!!! Thanks for the compliment on my new sleeves. They're soft plastic that will do a great job of protecting the records.Truly, dust never sleeps! Those sub-mil dust particles that my stylus bumps into are aggravating little s**ts that wreck my music. My inspired method of cleaning with a carbon fiber brush and heavy-tracking conical stylus to lift dust out of the grooves is the method I've sought after for over 40 years! I'm still amazed that enough trash falls out of the air to make those grooves noisy, but a groove is only .7mils, 700 millionths of an inch, wide and a displacement of 1/1000th of that is enough to be heard!

*In my opinion, digital in .wav is good and captures the full high frequency power and definition of vinyl, but mp3 of normal bitrates lacks power and clarity in the highs.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i told my boss today that i was moving. at first he offered to help me find a job when i get there but then he changed his mind. instead he wants me to work from home for him! perfect possible situation!! this relieves soooo much anxiety!!



That's awesome!


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> i told my boss today that i was moving. at first he offered to help me find a job when i get there but then he changed his mind. instead he wants me to work from home for him! perfect possible situation!! this relieves soooo much anxiety!!



Wow, doesn't work out much better than that. Congrats duder. What do you do that you can do so remotely?


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> i told my boss today that i was moving. at first he offered to help me find a job when i get there but then he changed his mind. instead he wants me to work from home for him! perfect possible situation!! this relieves soooo much anxiety!!


That is awesome news. Also saves money on driving/commuting. You can work in your jammies if you want to, too.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> That's awesome!



word. it's a total ego boost that he appreciates my value enough to go these lengths for me. 



BigChaz said:


> Wow, doesn't work out much better than that. Congrats duder. What do you do that you can do so remotely?



basically telemarket insurance. there's a lot more to it but that is part of my job so with a little restructuring it'll work out just fine. there's some licensing issues to work out but my boss is hoping we can get the system streamlined so we can sell it to other agents and open a remote sales office. 



CastingPearls said:


> That is awesome news. Also saves money on driving/commuting. You can work in your jammies if you want to, too.



fuck jammies, i'm working naked!


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> word. it's a total ego boost that he appreciates my value enough to go these lengths for me.
> 
> 
> 
> basically telemarket insurance. there's a lot more to it but that is part of my job so with a little restructuring it'll work out just fine. there's some licensing issues to work out but my boss is hoping we can get the system streamlined so we can sell it to other agents and open a remote sales office.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck jammies, i'm working naked!



Telemarketing? So basically I am now torn between a giant FUCK YOU and congrats.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i told my boss today that i was moving. at first he offered to help me find a job when i get there but then he changed his mind. instead he wants me to work from home for him! perfect possible situation!! this relieves soooo much anxiety!!



t*hats fucking cool...and huge for YOUR EGO...right on....
but really, KANSAS?*


----------



## spiritangel

FishCharming said:


> fuck jammies, i'm working naked!



Pics or it did not happen (and congrats that is awesome news)


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Telemarketing? So basically I am now torn between a giant FUCK YOU and congrats.



it's not really telemarketing. i mean, i guess it kind of is... when you fill out one of those forms to get auto quotes i'm the guy who quotes you. inside telesales?


----------



## Lovelyone

The feel of the sun on my face and seeing the blue sky as I did the dishes made me happy today.


----------



## CastingPearls

Inside sales......that's not telemarketing (former telemarketer supervisor here)


----------



## JenFromOC

It's Aloha Friday which means I get to spend time with my daughter and hubby...had an interview at Hawaii State Hospital on Wednesday and the drive to Kaneohe was absolutely breathtaking.' This is also in addition to waiting to start my job with the Navy in Pearl Harbor.I'm really starting to appreciate life and where I'm going. We are taking a drive to North Shore on Sunday before the Super Bowl festivities. I can't complain at the moment


----------



## Surlysomething

JenFromOC said:


> It's Aloha Friday which means I get to spend time with my daughter and hubby...had an interview at Hawaii State Hospital on Wednesday and the drive to Kaneohe was absolutely breathtaking.' This is also in addition to waiting to start my job with the Navy in Pearl Harbor.I'm really starting to appreciate life and where I'm going. We are taking a drive to North Shore on Sunday before the Super Bowl festivities. I can't complain at the moment


 
Glad you're having great days. And i'm jealous of the beauty surrounding you.


----------



## Mishty

Just realized my neighbors wifi reaches all the way to my bathroom....


----------



## BigChaz

Mishty said:


> Just realized my neighbors wifi reaches all the way to my bathroom....



ARE YOU POOPING RIGHT NOW!?!?!


----------



## Mishty

BigChaz said:


> ARE YOU POOPING RIGHT NOW!?!?!



Why don't cha just bust ah bitch out,eh? :huh:


Yeah....I am. :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb

BigChaz said:


> ARE YOU POOPING RIGHT NOW!?!?!





Mishty said:


> Why don't cha just bust ah bitch out,eh? :huh:
> 
> 
> Yeah....I am. :batting:



Everybody poops.
And if they don't they're an android,
And should be destroyed.

-Rusty


----------



## Zowie

CleverBomb said:


> Everybody poops.
> And if they don't they're an android,
> And should be destroyed.
> 
> -Rusty



This is quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## FishCharming

CleverBomb said:


> Everybody poops.
> And if they don't they're an android,
> And should be destroyed.
> 
> -Rusty



do cylons poop?


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> do cylons poop?



Yes.

Source: I am a Cylon


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Yes.
> 
> Source: I am a Cylon



it's just that there's no toilets in their cells and it's said that they dont leave them... gross.


on a completely unrelated note: i'm going to go and blow some of my tax return today! it's time i updated my office wardrobe. i'm thinking vests! i might give suspenders a try too... oh, and definitely time for new shoes! i love shopping!!


----------



## Shan34

> i might give suspenders a try too..


 YES! I'm voting for suspenders!


Sweet sweet Saturday and really good coffee


----------



## SitiTomato

I'm happy I was the only one out of our 20 employee group to get brought back on after our contract for a full time position. 

But sad that means all my work friends didn't. I still haven't told anybody yet, I hope the boss doesn't make an announcement about it tonight. :doh:


----------



## fritzi

FishCharming said:


> it's time i updated my office wardrobe. i'm thinking vests! i might give suspenders a try too... oh, and definitely time for new shoes! i love shopping!!



Now this is the attitude which turns you into 98.3% of all girls hero !


----------



## FishCharming

fritzi said:


> Now this is the attitude which turns you into 98.3% of all girls hero !



i only love shopping for myself, though. i have zero desire to hang out with a woman and stand there bored out of my mind while she looks at clothes...


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> on a completely unrelated note: i'm going to go and blow some of my tax return today! it's time i updated my office wardrobe. i'm thinking vests! i might give suspenders a try too... oh, and definitely time for new shoes! i love shopping!!



All I got out of that is you're gonna blow something and you love shopping.

On a related note, I'm so turned on right now.


----------



## Bearsy

I start training at my new job today!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*2 more days of work, then MEXICO for 5 days + nites

*


----------



## CleverBomb

Found a replacement battery for my Macbook. 
Real internets -- hooray!

-Rusty
(Android tablets are getting pretty good, but still aren't quite at the level of desktop machines.)


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Poor Mark Knopfler, he couldn't get no sleeves for his records in 1985...snipped...



The Oak Ridge Gang, with the Grooveplow, are doing a great job of cleaning up those old records, making them quieter than ever. Some of them are 40 years old and have just recently been deep-groove cleaned for the first time! I'm slowly, but surely, working through those 20 or so, at the bottom, in the picture, my (stranded on a) Desert Isle Collection. 

View attachment Records desert isle collection wb md lg.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato

The project at work is finally coming together. It actually looks like a structure instead of just a collection of trash laying on some bare concrete.

I'm actually pretty proud of what we've accomplished in a short amount of time. I never thought this crappy job would be fulfilling.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> The Oak Ridge Gang, my vinyl road crew, has finished a couple small jobs and I no longer heard stylus crashes into groove rut debris as I listened to records today.:happy: That's an irritation I've lived with for over 40 years!



See, it really happened. Bill and Jim, from The Oak Ridge Gang, came over today with their Grooveplow and deep-groove cleaned my 30+ year old LP of The Hollies Greatest Hits! Still no details on that collider mishap that turned an entire road gang, equipment and all, into 1/36 scale 

View attachment Deccollaro Oak Ridge Gang wb lg.jpg


----------



## DevilynStJames

Im happy that in one weeks time I will get a mini vacay! Me and my Mr. are going to Megacon for the weekend and I cant wait!!!! *bounce* bounce*


----------



## Surlysomething

My new cousin is going to be born any minute now.

SO EXCITED!



:wubu:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> My new cousin is going to be born any minute now.
> 
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu:



So, did it happen?

I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> So, did it happen?
> 
> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!



cool! Fingers crossed for you  

(would they also help your husband get a green card? Or would he have to stay home and play video games? Or would you go long distance for a spell....?)


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> So, did it happen?
> 
> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!


 

No baby yet. Epidural is in place though! Haha.

That's SO awesome about you being shortlisted. It's always cool when someone wants you and knows your value. Good luck, lady!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> No baby yet. Epidural is in place though! Haha.
> 
> That's SO awesome about you being shortlisted. It's always cool when someone wants you and knows your value. Good luck, lady!





Tad said:


> cool! Fingers crossed for you
> 
> (would they also help your husband get a green card? Or would he have to stay home and play video games? Or would you go long distance for a spell....?)



Thanks guys!

They're going to have to help him get a visa at least, or I'm going to walk away from this one. This job is basically just serendipity - my original plan was to take several more months to finish the PhD, then a bit of time to leisurely publish a few papers I've been sitting on, and THEN accept a job and move away, but this one just sort of appeared and looks quite good. No clue what will happen next.


----------



## Tad

Well, at the absolute bare minimum, this had added some excitement to your life, Melian!


----------



## DevilynStJames

Im happy that Im almost finished with the doble ended dreads Im making


----------



## Surlysomething

It's a boy!

(we knew that already, but still  )

Everyone's healthy and well.


----------



## Captain Save

Congradulations to you and your family on a healthy baby boy!
:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Congradulations to you and your family on a healthy baby boy!
> :bow:


 
Thanks, Captain Save!

We're all so excited!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> My new cousin is going to be born any minute now.
> 
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> 
> Surlysomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a boy!
> 
> (we knew that already, but still  )
> 
> Everyone's healthy and well.
Click to expand...

Welcome little one!!! 



Melian said:


> So, did it happen?
> 
> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!



That's awesome Melian!! Fingers crossed it Visa and everything all works out for you. :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> It's a boy!
> 
> (we knew that already, but still  )
> 
> Everyone's healthy and well.



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> So, did it happen?
> 
> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!





Surlysomething said:


> It's a boy!
> 
> (we knew that already, but still  )
> 
> Everyone's healthy and well.



you sexy canadian bitches and your good news... well congrats!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone!

Little dude is my second cousin but we have a big, close family. He's the first baby in over 5 years so it's exciting! We've also had a couple tragic deaths in the last 4 years so a new addition is very welcomed.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!



Congrats that sounds like a damn fine opportunity!


----------



## Mordecai

I have at least one interview for a promotion. Sideways (paywise) but still advancing. Supposedly I have another one for another position at one of the subsidiaries too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> So, did it happen?
> 
> I'm pretty excited because I was just told that I've been shortlisted (without even applying yet) for a fantastic job with a company that I trust. The job is in Chicago, pay is awesome, benefits are awesome....now I just have to finish writing up/defending in time!



*THATS AMAZING!!!! very very excited for your *possible chicago move* !!!!*



Surlysomething said:


> It's a boy!
> 
> (we knew that already, but still  )
> 
> Everyone's healthy and well.


*
Congrats ***AUNTIE*** *


----------



## lovelocs

Two days off in a row!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

I found a pair of underwear that made me feel like I was wearing nothing at all *cue Simpsons meme*. :happy:


----------



## roundedout

an interview this week


----------



## Goreki

I have tickets to see Elbow! General admission! I'm going to get there really early and get right at the front! Wheeee!

Also, my boyfriend knows I hate valentines day. So he wished me a happy baby rhinoceros day instead, which everyone knows is far superior.

Also, tossing up whether or not to go to this tonight. I'm working in the general area, but I'm not a huge fan.. http://neil-gaiman.tumblr.com/post/17554065247/good-morning-melbourne-the-amanda-palmer-valentines


----------



## rellis10

Interview on friday, only just found out about it and it's a bit out of the way, but it's something. Plus I've been entered for a customer service course in about a month... hopefully this means this 'training' company is beginning to pay off.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Had the best Valentines day ever. Wasn't even with a chick, my buddy came over since him and his wife was arguing. I haven't seen him in about 9 years. Got stoned, played Madden, Blasted music and played music on our instruments. Fun times indeed!


----------



## Surlysomething

Good hair day.
Good rack day.
Good face day.
Good ass day.


----------



## Bighairyman

I am happy today because I found out that the computer parts I bought myself for Valentines Day from Newegg will be here on Thursday. I can't wait. If only they got delivered by a sexy FFA. My day would be perfect. 

Maybe I will start a Computer thread here someplace for the big time nerds and geeks on these boards. Thoughts?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Good hair day.
> Good rack day.
> Good face day.
> Good ass day.



Pics documenting each of these statements? Purely for purposes of documentation, not for ogling and drooling over. Just sayin'.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Good hair day.
> Good rack day.
> Good face day.
> Good ass day.



I'm thinking you might have been a reason to be happy for some bystanders today, by the sounds of it


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Pics documenting each of these statements? Purely for purposes of documentation, not for ogling and drooling over. Just sayin'.


 
Haha. I really should have documented proof as it doesn't happen often enough. Having a good week though!

And thanks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> I'm thinking you might have been a reason to be happy for some bystanders today, by the sounds of it


 
Awww, thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm happy because this is the best week i've had in months.

Nothing special, just feel good for a change. Haha.


----------



## Marlayna

My husband is being honored at a fancy dinner tonight, by his workplace.

I've got a new outfit for the occasion, and I'm STOKED!!!:bounce:

I have some social anxiety issues, but I'm hoping they don't kick in.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy because this is the best week i've had in months.
> 
> Nothing special, just feel good for a change. Haha.



Good for you! You're beautiful, I've seen pictures before, no documentation needed. . You're witty and charming, that's another form of beauty that even shows in written text!:happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I really should have documented proof as it doesn't happen often enough. Having a good week though!
> 
> And thanks.



It probably happens a lot more than you think. Women are far too harsh in their criticism of themselves in many instances I think.

Besides, most of the time us guys find y'all just as hot in sweats and a t-shirt with your hair pulled back into a pony tail and no bra or make-up on as we would all dolled up.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Besides, most of the time us guys find y'all just as hot in sweats and a t-shirt with your hair pulled back into a pony tail and no bra or make-up on as we would all dolled up.


 
I've heard that before, but I haven't got any marriage proposals lately while i'm rocking my Sunday look grocery shopping. You know how it goes...when you look good, you feel good?


----------



## Zowie

Heading down to Arizona today 

Sexy rumpus tonigggghhhhhttttt


----------



## BigChaz

Zowie said:


> Heading down to Arizona today
> 
> Sexy rumpus tonigggghhhhhttttt



I hope Hozay has his papers ready


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm having sex tonight.


----------



## Anjula

I've already had sex.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

So I've been wicked depressed and miserable for the past few months... and I happened to have my yearly physical a week or so ago. Apparently, when they took blood, they discovered that I was severely malnourished. I had very low iron, magnesium, and vitamin D. 

So yeah, no effin' wonder I was feeling so rotten! I was slowly going insane.

I've been taking tons of supplements since then, and I'm starting to feel so much better now that my levels are coming back up. 

Although I still have depression and anxiety and stuff. It's good to know that I wasn't actually going insane. It's rather disconcerting to realize that there is something severely wrong with your mind - so it was good to find out that my mind was malfunctioning because my body was sick. 


Yay for nourishment! xP


----------



## Vageta

I just got under 275..from my high of 360....


----------



## LeoGibson

Sitting around this morning and got a bolt of inspiration and with minimal thread pulling a complete song and lyrics jumped out.:happy:
Now to let it sit a few days and see if it still sounds as good to me then as it does now.


----------



## BigChaz

I thought I was pissing blood all day until I realized I ate 5 beet-pickled eggs for breakfast this morning and it colored my pee light purple so that it looked pink in the white toilet.

Phew. I did not feel like going to the doctor for that shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I happy because I was reminded why I like Canada so much.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Sitting around this morning and got a bolt of inspiration and with minimal thread pulling a complete song and lyrics jumped out.:happy:
> Now to let it sit a few days and see if it still sounds as good to me then as it does now.


 

Still like it?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Still like it?



I gotta admit, I do. I didn't even give it the usual week or so of sitting around, I'm already trying to work out an arrangement for it as a full song and not just a sparse acoustic thing. That is where the real difficulty and fun comes in for me as I'm relatively inexperienced as a musician and trying to work out different guitar parts and a bass and drum part is definitely a labor of love.:happy:


----------



## lovelocs

1. Spring is coming. Sometimes, when I walk out of work, the sun is still shining...

2. I had a nice session with a very young man, who was preparing for a high school swim meet. He was intelligent, well-groomed, and had impeccable manners- kind of gave me hope for the future of humankind.

3. I had another session with a client who was a lot like myself- Natural hair, perhaps at her peak weight, and with the nose God gave her. She was coming in for a couples massage with her loving boyfriend... You know, more than a pep-talk or half-assed suggestions from friends and relatives, seeing someone like yourself, having the things you'd like to have, is quietly and wonderfully affirming.


----------



## RentonBob

My new dishes were delivered today and for the first time I have a matching set


----------



## MrBob

It's Pancake Day! One of the best days of the year. Jif lemon at the ready!


----------



## freakyfred

Fuck yes pancake tuesday!
I got some early huzzah


----------



## Librarygirl

1) Have just been for acupuncture and feel fantastic after months of flu, colds, neck pain and having my heart broken. Feel like myself for the first time in a long while. I'm getting there....
2) Lighter evenings
3) Finally getting used to having more responsibility at work...And starting to like it!
4) A new friend who shares this interest and makes me smile.
5) I'm in Starbucks
6) I've finally had the guts to post something on here!
*Tomorrow is another day.......
*


----------



## femaleseat

had a SUPER day at work...for a change!


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> My new dishes were delivered today and for the first time I have a matching set



haha, oh wow bob, how on earth did u manage without a matching set all these years??


----------



## PandaGeek

I had a good day at work and I'm gearing up for tons of work over the next week and a half. I'm going to be dead and in desperate need of a back massage by the end of it, but oh the money will be lovely!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> haha, oh wow bob, how on earth did u manage without a matching set all these years??



lol... I'm single and didn't care if my dishes matched, just needed some dishes


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> lol... I'm single and didn't care if my dishes matched, just needed some dishes



well Bob, maybe having a matching is the trick to not being single!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> well Bob, maybe having a matching is the trick to not being single!



haha... if only it were that easy


----------



## stoneyman

Beautiful So Cal weather. it was a great day....


----------



## CleverBomb

stoneyman said:


> Beautiful So Cal weather. it was a great day....


Wasn't it, though?

-Rusty 
(L.A.'s South Bay area)


----------



## stoneyman

CleverBomb said:


> Wasn't it, though?
> 
> -Rusty
> (L.A.'s South Bay area)



it was. seemed like a beach day more than a desk day.

(just up sepulveda from you)


----------



## topher38

I will be headed to the Caribbean on Sunday, can't wait!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

Bob, you are making me want to come to your house and swap out one of your plates with something from the dollar store. It's just the hater in me.


----------



## RentonBob

lovelocs said:


> Bob, you are making me want to come to your house and swap out one of your plates with something from the dollar store. It's just the hater in me.



LOL... Well, you know what they say  

View attachment Haters.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*:happy:
Having a great weekend!!!
Friday- SUSHI with boss at our fave place...:eat2:
Comedy club with the girls....good time!!!

Saturday- Lil bro took me to awesome lunch *KONA GRILL* delish macademia
crusted chicken salad.....then he took me to the ACC (juried craft
show) overwhelming and sensory overload for the 3 hours we were
there, it's biz for him.....and I can't afford to buy...but looking and 
talkin to crafts people/artisians is sure fun!!!

went to hospital and ANNE TALKED!!!! she is mumbling and talking
a mile a minute, mostly fractured sentences that make no sense 
BUT SHE SAID HI TO ME!!! I just can't express how that felt, after
3 weeks of just about losing all hope. She can follow basic 
commands like lift your leg, but can't tell you her name or mine...

went to friends house and she took me to lovely pub dinner and
then we went out for a few hours....

SUNDAY--- going back to hospital today, taking music for her to hear, as I 
have heard that *can* help alot....then an old beaux taking me
to brunch

JUST FEEL GOLDEN THIS WEEKEND!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *:happy:
> Having a great weekend!!!
> Friday- SUSHI with boss at our fave place...:eat2:
> Comedy club with the girls....good time!!!
> 
> Saturday- Lil bro took me to awesome lunch *KONA GRILL* delish macademia
> crusted chicken salad.....then he took me to the ACC (juried craft
> show) overwhelming and sensory overload for the 3 hours we were
> there, it's biz for him.....and I can't afford to buy...but looking and
> talkin to crafts people/artisians is sure fun!!!
> 
> went to hospital and ANNE TALKED!!!! she is mumbling and talking
> a mile a minute, mostly fractured sentences that make no sense
> BUT SHE SAID HI TO ME!!! I just can't express how that felt, after
> 3 weeks of just about losing all hope. She can follow basic
> commands like lift your leg, but can't tell you her name or mine...
> 
> went to friends house and she took me to lovely pub dinner and
> then we went out for a few hours....
> 
> SUNDAY--- going back to hospital today, taking music for her to hear, as I
> have heard that *can* help alot....then an old beaux taking me
> to brunch
> 
> JUST FEEL GOLDEN THIS WEEKEND!!!*



Awwww. So happy you had a great weekend. And really happy to hear about your friend. REALLY happy.


----------



## Bighairyman

HDANGEL15 said:


> *:happy:
> Having a great weekend!!!
> Friday- SUSHI with boss at our fave place...:eat2:
> Comedy club with the girls....good time!!!
> 
> Saturday- Lil bro took me to awesome lunch *KONA GRILL* delish macademia
> crusted chicken salad.....then he took me to the ACC (juried craft
> show) overwhelming and sensory overload for the 3 hours we were
> there, it's biz for him.....and I can't afford to buy...but looking and
> talkin to crafts people/artisians is sure fun!!!
> 
> went to hospital and ANNE TALKED!!!! she is mumbling and talking
> a mile a minute, mostly fractured sentences that make no sense
> BUT SHE SAID HI TO ME!!! I just can't express how that felt, after
> 3 weeks of just about losing all hope. She can follow basic
> commands like lift your leg, but can't tell you her name or mine...
> 
> went to friends house and she took me to lovely pub dinner and
> then we went out for a few hours....
> 
> SUNDAY--- going back to hospital today, taking music for her to hear, as I
> have heard that *can* help alot....then an old beaux taking me
> to brunch
> 
> JUST FEEL GOLDEN THIS WEEKEND!!!*



That is awesome. Glad your weekend was so great. Amazing and great news about your friend as well. Glad all has been good for you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Awwww. So happy you had a great weekend. And really happy to hear about your friend. REALLY happy.





Bighairyman said:


> That is awesome. Glad your weekend was so great. Amazing and great news about your friend as well. Glad all has been good for you.



*IT IS TRULY A MIRACLE......after 1 week, then 2 weeks, then 3 weeks...we were losing hope...I can't tell you what it was like Saturday; when I walked into her room and she said the simple 2 letters.........*HI* 


*


----------



## Fat Brian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IT IS TRULY A MIRACLE......after 1 week, then 2 weeks, then 3 weeks...we were losing hope...I can't tell you what it was like Saturday; when I walked into her room and she said the simple 2 letters.........*HI*
> 
> 
> *



I'm glad your friend is doing better, my old landlord passed away in similar circumstances so she is very lucky.


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm happy that I'm getting tons of work lately, its going to add up to a nice paycheck.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm super happy I can feel life again.


----------



## Goreki

Successfully got through my first house inspection today, and tomorrow night I have a hot date with this dude I know. Booyah!


----------



## Tad

On the weekend we bought one of those one piece turn-table, CD recorder/player, tuner, speaker boxes. This is the first time my wife or I have ever owned a turn-table, but we both have vinyl we've been carting around since moving out from home mumblety-mumble years ago. Some of those old LPs we've since bought in CD, but some we either hadn't, or we've never seen them on CD. So we had a lot of fun on Sunday afternoon playing our old 45s and LPs. 

As an aside.....some things stay the same, but some do change. It was a shock how many of the songs referenced the threat of nuclear anihilation. Not that we are totally free of that these days, but it does not weigh on us all as much as it did back in the eighties.


----------



## CleverBomb

Yeah, back in the good old days, even our Armageddons were bigger.
That's something to be happy about!

-Rusty
We'll try to stay serene and calm, when _Alabama_ gets The Bomb.
(Admittedly, that's from the '60s...)


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> On the weekend we bought one of those one piece turn-table, CD recorder/player, tuner, speaker boxes. This is the first time my wife or I have ever owned a turn-table, but we both have vinyl we've been carting around since moving out from home mumblety-mumble years ago. Some of those old LPs we've since bought in CD, but some we either hadn't, or we've never seen them on CD. So we had a lot of fun on Sunday afternoon playing our old 45s and LPs.
> 
> As an aside.....some things stay the same, but some do change. It was a shock how many of the songs referenced the threat of nuclear anihilation. Not that we are totally free of that these days, but it does not weigh on us all as much as it did back in the eighties.



Be kind to your records. Your combo system almost certainly has a ceramic cartridge on its record player. Despite the fact that ceramics track at a heavy 3-8 grams or so, a diamond stylus equipped cartridge won't really hurt your records. Some ceramic cartridges have synthetic sapphire needles that wear out after about 300 playing hours and begin to eat records! Diamond stylii are good for about 1000 playing hours.


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

I confess that today was one of those absolutely STELLAR days that you live for! First, I got my grade back for my Lawyering Skills midterm...and it was GREAT news! Second, a few weeks back I was awarded an internship in the United States Senate. TODAY, my internship adviser sent my airline e-ticket and housing information. Now all that's left is to get on that airplane in May and have an amazing summer experience! Gotta store days like these away like a squirrel stores nuts for winter! hahaha!


----------



## RentonBob

Just got the call that I'm moving up the corporate ladder. I will get the official job offer next week because they are putting together the offer package now... YES!!!


----------



## FishCharming

RentonBob said:


> Just got the call that I'm moving up the corporate ladder. I will get the official job offer next week because they are putting together the offer package now... YES!!!



congratulations, bob! what line of work are you in?


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> congratulations, bob! what line of work are you in?


Thanks!

I work for one of the big cell phone companies. Moving from Engineering Finance to Accounting.


----------



## Surlysomething

Finally getting my mojo back. FINALLY.

Looking much better, feeling much better.

:batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY Friend got moved to REHAB from JHU today....she's still got catheter and isn't eating FOOD yet...but it's all POSITIVE from here...one day at a time

:*)


----------



## LeoGibson

Got a nice gift certificate to my favorite store for my birthday and was able to get about 95% of the way completed on putting together my project studio for music recording.:happy:

Just finished ordering this


----------



## imfree

The line of severe storms that came through here caused a rapid succession of power glitches that corrupted my hard drive and I nearly had to re-install Windows XP. I worked with the system on and off for about an hour ans a half, then determined that something was keeping the HD busy. I let windows repair itself while i did lie down and rest. We both came out refreshed!:happy:

I had installed a battery backup for the VLF receiver in my Technics Stereo receiver. a couple days ago, and was recording VLF during the storm, so I captured the power glitches in question! I can send that data to Clive at the electric co. Ha!, I also heard hail impacting the VLF loop in my VLF receive audio for the first time, ever!


----------



## CleverBomb

imfree said:


> The line of severe storms that came through here caused a rapid succession of power glitches that corrupted my hard drive and I nearly had to re-install Windows XP. I worked with the system on and off for about an hour ans a half, then determined that something was keeping the HD busy. I let windows repair itself while i did lie down and rest. We both came out refreshed!:happy:
> 
> I had installed a battery backup for the VLF receiver in my Technics Stereo receiver. a couple days ago, and was recording VLF during the storm, so I captured the power glitches in question! I can send that data to Clive at the electric co. Ha!, I also heard hail impacting the VLF loop in my VLF receive audio for the first time, ever!


Good catches, there! 
A good next project might be adding a battery backup for your computer so you can take it off the grid when the weather gets zappy.

I'm relieved that you weren't in the path of any of the tornadoes from this batch!

Awful devastation, as usual. My hopes and concerns are with those under threat, or suffering.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Got a nice gift certificate to my favorite store for my birthday and was able to get about 95% of the way completed on putting together my project studio for music recording.:happy:
> 
> Just finished ordering this




Very cool! Happy Birthday, Mr!


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Got a nice gift certificate to my favorite store for my birthday and was able to get about 95% of the way completed on putting together my project studio for music recording.:happy:
> 
> Just finished ordering this


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> Good catches, there!
> A good next project might be adding a battery backup for your computer so you can take it off the grid when the weather gets zappy.
> 
> I'm relieved that you weren't in the path of any of the tornadoes from this batch!
> 
> Awful devastation, as usual. My hopes and concerns are with those under threat, or suffering.
> 
> -Rusty



Death, injury, and devastation are horrible and my concerns are with those less fortunate, as well.

Today's episode with the computer should serve well to remind me to shut it down as storms enter our area! That should keep me out of trouble till I get an UPS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy to be off of work today...and be able to lay in bed watching movies and surfing the net.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAD a crazy busy but GREAT day yesterday

1/went to celebration of friends 30th yr sober 

2/went to see my besty at rehab....she is WALKING!!! and PEEING!!! 
which is a true miracle, no paralysis after all!!! 
However she is babbling INSANELY and NONSTOP....and her wiring
needs a re-wire...hoping one day at a time she gets BETTER

3/Did Pilates with my boss, which was challenging as HELL as we haven't done 
it in months and months and felt it!!!

4/dog sitting w/my favorite 3 dogs and watching GAME OF THRONES!!!!*


----------



## SitiTomato

Anything to do with the brain still frightens me to no end but I'm so happy to hear about your friend's progress.

Wishing her a steady recovery


----------



## HDANGEL15

SitiTomato said:


> Anything to do with the brain still frightens me to no end but I'm so happy to hear about your friend's progress.
> 
> Wishing her a steady recovery



thanks ST...appreciate the thoughts!!!
yeah...she is walking and on a non-stop rant, angry at the world 
her thoughts make NO SENSE at all....but she is in the best rehab
around...so hoping the speech therapist makes RAPID STRIDES, as
her physical abilities has......


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> thanks ST...appreciate the thoughts!!!
> yeah...she is walking and on a non-stop rant, angry at the world
> her thoughts make NO SENSE at all....but she is in the best rehab
> around...so hoping the speech therapist makes RAPID STRIDES, as
> her physical abilities has......



I'm happy to hear your friend is improving. I know it had to be a scary deal there for a while. Here's to continued recovery. Cheers!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

855 lb partial squat for 3 reps


----------



## J34

I posted this in the lounge, so why not here? Well it is my birthday! :happy:


----------



## Treach

Tomorrow is my last day o' work before the weekend, I've got a cute girl barking up my tree, recorded a new episode of the podcast Tuesday, filmed a challenge for my buddy's video-series tonight, and am gonna be recording a a collabo with my buddy for his upcoming demo on Friday. Yeah, this week's been alright.


----------



## Anjula

I recently rediscovered my love for middle ages and right now I'm drooling over "A Song of Ice and Fire" as well as Henru VII of England lol


----------



## Surlysomething

My sister is home from the hospital. Yay!

And it's Friday. FRIDAY, bitches!


----------



## BChunky

It's Friday! I don't have to hear the alarm go off at 6 am for the next two days


----------



## Lovelyone

Two things:

My nieces foot surgery went well, even though we weren't even aware that she was having surgery and we had to find out via facebook.

My friend/adopted sister sent me some Anna Griffin scrapbooking punches for my birthday. They are my favorite kind, suit my personality, are a very pretty design and they cut so nicely. I LOVE them!


----------



## HDANGEL15

I am so fking grateful after spending the morning with my friend at the hospital (you know the one i keep whining about for the last 5 weeks )

HER PROGRESS IS FREAKING AMAzING!!!!!

she is at a superior rehab facility for stroke patients and what I witnessed today was amazing!!! She is going home very soon, she can walk, talk, feed herself and use the bathroom....she is a new person... 

I almost think a better one!!!!!! 

she is back and getting stronger a day at a time!!!! YEAH


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am so fking grateful after spending the morning with my friend at the hospital (you know the one i keep whining about for the last 5 weeks )
> 
> HER PROGRESS IS FREAKING AMAzING!!!!!
> 
> she is at a superior rehab facility for stroke patients and what I witnessed today was amazing!!! She is going home very soon, she can walk, talk, feed herself and use the bathroom....she is a new person...
> 
> I almost think a better one!!!!!!
> 
> she is back and getting stronger a day at a time!!!! YEAH


Congratulations to your friend -- that's impressive, especially considering how severe it was!
And your support in this situation had to have helped with it. 
Best wishes for continued recovery. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am so fking grateful after spending the morning with my friend at the hospital (you know the one i keep whining about for the last 5 weeks )
> 
> HER PROGRESS IS FREAKING AMAzING!!!!!
> 
> she is at a superior rehab facility for stroke patients and what I witnessed today was amazing!!! She is going home very soon, she can walk, talk, feed herself and use the bathroom....she is a new person...
> 
> I almost think a better one!!!!!!
> 
> she is back and getting stronger a day at a time!!!! YEAH



Sweet! Good news blesses everyone and this gives encouragement for others.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> Congratulations to your friend -- that's impressive, especially considering how severe it was!
> And your support in this situation had to have helped with it.
> Best wishes for continued recovery.
> 
> -Rusty





imfree said:


> Sweet! Good news blesses everyone and this gives encouragement for others.



*Thanks guys...appreciate the wishes...its still a one day at a time thing. She is going home this week so more to be revealed. She needs to be watched / baby sat 24/7; so here's hoping her 20 yr old sons step up to the plate. 

The 23 yr old has visited her 2-3 times over the last 5 weeks; so not much hope for him; her unemployed sister has visited once :doh: 

This shocks me, you can't choose your family - but you can sure choose your friends*


----------



## samuraiscott

It is finished. The project is complete. Well, the main part of it anyways.


----------



## PandaGeek

A good morning, some good food filly my belly, and a good evening ahead. As long as I can find something to do for the afternoon I'll have a good day all around.


----------



## Melian

My PhD exit seminar went really well, yesterday (it doesn't mean that I'm done...it's a departmental requirement that must be completed ~2mths before the senate defense) so as a reward, I cut off most of my hair. Haha. It feels great to have short hair again :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> My PhD exit seminar went really well, yesterday (it doesn't mean that I'm done...it's a departmental requirement that must be completed ~2mths before the senate defense) so as a reward, I cut off most of my hair. Haha. It feels great to have short hair again :happy:



Duuude. First off, congratulations, you're so close to the end!

Second off, PIC OR GTFO.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Duuude. First off, congratulations, you're so close to the end!
> 
> Second off, PIC OR GTFO.



Thanks! I can almost taste that sweet, sweet doctorate....tastes like old paper.

And my friend is coming over tomorrow to drastically change the colour - it may be a total disaster, or it may pay off. Who knows, but there will probably be a pic after that.


----------



## Tad

Congrats on kicking academic butt, Melian! And on getting a load off your mind, or at least off your skull


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Thanks! I can almost taste that sweet, sweet doctorate....tastes like old paper.
> 
> And my friend is coming over tomorrow to drastically change the colour - it may be a total disaster, or it may pay off. Who knows, but there will probably be a pic after that.



AMEN GIRL!!!!! where have you decided to move ????? inquiring minds what to know...at least mine does.....JHU of interest?


I AM HAPPY, MY gf went home yesterday to her bratty 26 yr old son and HER AWESOME KITTY, FELIX!!!!
Only 5 weeks of 2 hospitals and Rehab...she still has a long journey...but one foot in front of the other

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> I AM HAPPY, MY gf went home yesterday to her bratty 26 yr old son and HER AWESOME KITTY, FELIX!!!!
> Only 5 weeks of 2 hospitals and Rehab...she still has a long journey...but one foot in front of the other[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> :bow:



That is *SO SO awesome* about your friend! Cheers to her continued improvements.


----------



## Mishty

The small things are making me happy.

Sitting on the porch listening to a donkey bray across the field,cows are mooing and the neighborhood kids are running and playing with each other,just like I did twenty years ago. The same families have lived on this little country road for seventy years or more, I know every single person by name and they never hesitate to throw their arm out the window as they drive by or stop and ask how Mama is,or if Daddy's thinking he'll have any luck fighting the deer over his prized peanuts this season. 

It's beautiful and bright at seven,the sky has the most vibrant shades of pink,peach and purple with just a tinge of baby blue. The weather was almost unbearably warm today; not just hot,Southern humid hot that has your crisp shirt sticking to your body half way through the day and your big Alabama hair has fallen to your collar and your makeup seems to have to melted away.

I spent an entire day with kids, covered in paint and listening to pop music and munching on Dr.Suess trail mix. Considering I had two hours of sleep under my belt when I walked into the classroom I wasn't too excited about how I'd actually feel today. All it took was a dozen pairs of tiny little arms wrapping around me from every direction to give the energy boost I needed to be fun. 

Now I'm going to use the two giant loaves of fresh baked butter bread(I got as payment for babysitting for two hours today, from a teenage girl I met at the shelter last month) I'm making big organic turkey sandwiches and even have a bottle of white wine to share with my cousins after we get the little one into a bath and get all the "Skittle juice" off of his face. 

Nothing amazing is making me happy really; just being surrounded by the ones I love and knowing I am loved in return is pretty perfect.

My cup runneth over.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

LOVE your post. REMINDS us all about the sweet little things we have in our lives every single day. Life is such a blessing. Thank you again for posting. Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> The small things are making me happy.
> 
> Sitting on the porch listening to a donkey bray across the field,cows are mooing and the neighborhood kids are running and playing with each other,just like I did twenty years ago. The same families have lived on this little country road for seventy years or more, I know every single person by name and they never hesitate to throw their arm out the window as they drive by or stop and ask how Mama is,or if Daddy's thinking he'll have any luck fighting the deer over his prized peanuts this season.
> 
> It's beautiful and bright at seven,the sky has the most vibrant shades of pink,peach and purple with just a tinge of baby blue. The weather was almost unbearably warm today; not just hot,Southern humid hot that has your crisp shirt sticking to your body half way through the day and your big Alabama hair has fallen to your collar and your makeup seems to have to melted away.
> 
> I spent an entire day with kids, covered in paint and listening to pop music and munching on Dr.Suess trail mix. Considering I had two hours of sleep under my belt when I walked into the classroom I wasn't too excited about how I'd actually feel today. All it took was a dozen pairs of tiny little arms wrapping around me from every direction to give the energy boost I needed to be fun.
> 
> Now I'm going to use the two giant loaves of fresh baked butter bread(I got as payment for babysitting for two hours today, from a teenage girl I met at the shelter last month) I'm making big organic turkey sandwiches and even have a bottle of white wine to share with my cousins after we get the little one into a bath and get all the "Skittle juice" off of his face.
> 
> Nothing amazing is making me happy really; just being surrounded by the ones I love and knowing I am loved in return is pretty perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> My cup runneth over.



That's beautiful and rich. Thank you for blessing us with your post.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> The small things are making me happy.
> 
> Sitting on the porch listening to a donkey bray across the field,cows are mooing and the neighborhood kids are running and playing with each other,just like I did twenty years ago. The same families have lived on this little country road for seventy years or more, I know every single person by name and they never hesitate to throw their arm out the window as they drive by or stop and ask how Mama is,or if Daddy's thinking he'll have any luck fighting the deer over his prized peanuts this season.
> 
> It's beautiful and bright at seven,the sky has the most vibrant shades of pink,peach and purple with just a tinge of baby blue. The weather was almost unbearably warm today; not just hot,Southern humid hot that has your crisp shirt sticking to your body half way through the day and your big Alabama hair has fallen to your collar and your makeup seems to have to melted away.
> 
> I spent an entire day with kids, covered in paint and listening to pop music and munching on Dr.Suess trail mix. Considering I had two hours of sleep under my belt when I walked into the classroom I wasn't too excited about how I'd actually feel today. All it took was a dozen pairs of tiny little arms wrapping around me from every direction to give the energy boost I needed to be fun.
> 
> Now I'm going to use the two giant loaves of fresh baked butter bread(I got as payment for babysitting for two hours today, from a teenage girl I met at the shelter last month) I'm making big organic turkey sandwiches and even have a bottle of white wine to share with my cousins after we get the little one into a bath and get all the "Skittle juice" off of his face.
> 
> Nothing amazing is making me happy really; just being surrounded by the ones I love and knowing I am loved in return is pretty perfect.
> 
> My cup runneth over.


You know.....you are one of the richest people I know. I love you, Babygirl.


----------



## Surlysomething

One of the most shite-ass weeks so far for 2012, so i'm super-happpy that it's Friday. Like, EXTRA HAPPY.

:bounce::bounce::bounce::happy:


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm happy that I went out to eat at Fuddruckers and it was fantastic, I got to have a Mello Yellow with Peach flavoring from the most high tech soda machine I have ever seen. Then I went out to see 21 Jump Street and it was frickin hilarious, especially if you ever saw the original show. It was a good night.


----------



## topher38

I got some free beers


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm happy that instead of going out and getting drunk on St. Patty's day, I took a job where I got to help an organization raise money for juvenile diabetes. I always feel good coming off a job like that.


----------



## Bighairyman

I am happy that a good friend of mine and the band that he is in, 151, got a music video made. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnzE1SCXvdo

This is just one song of many that they are currently working on. Would love it if you guys could share to all your friends and family thank you. 

Also, I am happy that I am getting out of work in 6 minutes. Then I get to go home and scour the internet for a FFA near me and play Rift.


----------



## Anjula

because Ive found a solution to all my problems! fuck yesssss


----------



## topher38

Anjula said:


> because Ive found a solution to all my problems! fuck yesssss



would you share.... and if you smoke it pass it over here....


----------



## CastingPearls

wrong thread


----------



## Surlysomething

Monday is done.

No dead bodies in my vicinity.


----------



## Surlysomething

.....and I talked to my best friend for almost 2 hours tonight. We've been besties since we were 14 and we still laugh like idiots.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Surlysomething said:


> No dead bodies in my vicinity.



I almost spit my tea out on my computer when I read that. 

Hah!


----------



## Surlysomething

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I almost spit my tea out on my computer when I read that.
> 
> Hah!


 

Haha. It's true though. I feel pretty stabby most days.  
(I jest, I jest) 

View attachment stabby.jpg


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. It's true though. I feel pretty stabby most days.
> (I jest, I jest)



Bahahahahahahahaha. ^ THIS is making me happy today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Bahahahahahahahaha. ^ THIS is making me happy today.


 

Haha. I'm such a gentle girl, full of sunshine and roses.



And knives!


----------



## FishCharming

my life is turning into one of those teen-ugly-duckling movies. i got a hair cut recently, had an eye exam for contacts and my proactive order just came in the mail. now the quarterback can see that i'm beautiful on the outside too! /swoooooooooooooon!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

FishCharming said:


> my life is turning into one of those teen-ugly-duckling movies. i got a hair cut recently, had an eye exam for contacts and my proactive order just came in the mail. now the quarterback can see that i'm beautiful on the outside too! /swoooooooooooooon!



Maybe he'll ask you to the big dance! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

My nephew Max turned 8 today. 

I love this kid so much. :wubu: 

View attachment m80739273.jpg


View attachment 2maxrodeo2011.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

This lovely weather! The clouds in the sky look like cotton candy. They are bright and white and fluffy. the sky is azure blue and the bushes outside my window have buds on them. I love spring!


----------



## MissAshley

Lovelyone said:


> This lovely weather! The clouds in the sky look like cotton candy. They are bright and white and fluffy. the sky is azure blue and the bushes outside my window have buds on them. I love spring!



Same here.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

On my way to D.C. for The Reason Rally


----------



## Goreki

I saw Elbow with my best friend on Friday, and they were absolutely infuckingcredible. I had a brilliant time, and we got to stand right at the front and dance and sing. Then we had a D&M sessions with pancakes. So happy!


----------



## SitiTomato

It's been super warm and awesome out lately!

Though I haven't quite adjusted to being outside without four layers and a winter jacket yet. I feel naked.


----------



## FishCharming

SitiTomato said:


> It's been super warm and awesome out lately!
> 
> Though I haven't quite adjusted to being outside without four layers and a winter jacket yet. I feel naked.



it was a nice vacation from dreariness but we're back to normal here... for a minute there i forgot i lived in Buffalo!


----------



## LifeTraveller

Yesterday I was treated to the wonderful sounds of children playing in their yard. . The sheer volume of joyful expression was enough to put a smile on my face. . The simple pleasure of being able to run barefoot through the yard with siblings, seems to be as great a pleasure as life can offer. . To say I was a bit humbled, yet happy for their experience. . They even came to the edge of their road, waved at me. .and then went off screaming, to explore the wonderful things children with a fair sized yard and a couple of toys could discover. .


----------



## theronin23

I don't know why I waited this long to post this here, but I got cast in the ensemble of a local production of Rent! I'm so excited!


----------



## biglynch

finally i can order from the USA... one funkasaurus and one wade barrett tee on its way to me yay


----------



## Marlayna

theronin23 said:


> I don't know why I waited this long to post this here, but I got cast in the ensemble of a local production of Rent! I'm so excited!


That's fantastic! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## PandaGeek

Having had a good night out of mini-golf and dinner at the Cheesecake Factory, as well as getting to have leftovers for lunch today... it was still fantastic!


----------



## balletguy

its Saterday!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Got a lot of yard work accomplished and a lot of beer drank while accomplishing it!! 

Also realized that I smell like a mixture of sweat, fresh cut grass, gasoline, two stroke oil, and beer and it is not at all unpleasant. I wonder if I could make a cologne that smelled this way? But then again, I'd probably be scared of who or more importantly what it would attract.


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


> I don't know why I waited this long to post this here, but I got cast in the ensemble of a local production of Rent! I'm so excited!


Break legs!!!


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm very happy to have a mother that taught me how to cook as I was growing up. Just finished my home cooked Honey Garlic Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Baby Carrots, with a Fruit Salad for dessert. It came out great. Thanks Mom!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had my grass cut today AND had someone help us figure out why we couldn't get the lawnmower together

Also love the smell of fresh cut grass


----------



## freakyfred

I got a few nice compliments today. T'was nice :>


----------



## Goreki

I poured golden syrup in the bath and then walked in it. Best day evar!!


----------



## BigChaz

Goreki said:


> I poured golden syrup in the bath and then walked in it. Best day evar!!



Can you elaborate on this please?


----------



## Shan34

BigChaz said:


> Can you elaborate on this please?



Yes Please! I'm intrigued! 

The snow is melting away. Summer can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## Goreki

Shan34 said:


> Yes Please! I'm intrigued!


Well, I was drinking, and I started to wonder what it would be like to walk across a pool of honey. Then I thought " I could pour honey on the kitchen floor and find out!" then I remembered that I don't like honey, or cleaning sticky floors so I put the plug in the bath, poured golden syrup in the other end and walked in it.

It was awesome!


----------



## fritzi

Goreki said:


> Well, I was drinking, and I started to wonder what it would be like to walk across a pool of honey. Then I thought " I could pour honey on the kitchen floor and find out!" then I remembered that I don't like honey, or cleaning sticky floors so I put the plug in the bath, poured golden syrup in the other end and walked in it.
> 
> It was awesome!



So you've gone Cleopatra? 

She was known to take honey baths... since already the ancient Egyptiens knew honey was a fabulous, moisturizing and slightly desinfecting skin care product .....


----------



## Goreki

fritzi said:


> So you've gone Cleopatra?
> 
> She was known to take honey baths... since already the ancient Egyptiens knew honey was a fabulous, moisturizing and slightly desinfecting skin care product .....


I've always kind of wanted to bathe in goats milk, but it would be such a pain in the arse to fill the whole bath.


----------



## Surlysomething

3 sleeps until I get the *%[email protected] out of dodge.


----------



## LeoGibson

My particular brand of bourbon was on sale today and I was able to save 5 bucks on it. I love when that happens.:happy:


----------



## Anjula

on this perfect easter sunday I'm in Hamburg drinking since 8 am. Later it's time for St. Pauli and some fattie chasing


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm happy to be home safe from my trip.

I'm also happy I got to hang with my best friend all weekend watching movies, shopping, going for lunch and staying up all night talking while everyone slept.

Weather was great too. All in all a very relaxing weekend and I still have tomorrow off to do NOTHING all by myself. 

Happy Easter, Dims peeps!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy to be home safe from my trip.
> 
> I'm also happy I got to hang with my best friend all weekend watching movies, shopping, going for lunch and staying up all night talking while everyone slept.
> 
> Weather was great too. All in all a very relaxing weekend and I still have tomorrow off to do NOTHING all by myself.
> 
> Happy Easter, Dims peeps!



sounds TOO PERFECT...wishing I HAD TODAY off too!!!


----------



## roundrevelry

I'm happy this decongestant finally seems to be working. *sniffle*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> sounds TOO PERFECT...wishing I HAD TODAY off too!!!



Thanks, lady. I really needed it.

I really need today too. I think i'm not going to leave my place at all. I'm thinking it's a stay in your jammies all day kinda day.


----------



## biglynch

poker domination! £2310 win!


----------



## topher38

Anjula said:


> on this perfect easter sunday I'm in Hamburg drinking since 8 am. Later it's time for St. Pauli and some fattie chasing



Missed me by 5 months


----------



## Anjula

watch me


good people make me happy. and cats


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The national student nurses convention is amazing. I'm totally gonna get a residency position for after graduation.


----------



## JenFromOC

My security clearance is complete and I start my new job as a Psych Tech for the Navy in a couple of weeks!


----------



## BChunky

Last day of work until my week long vacation begins


----------



## topher38

it is now the weekend I will get hammered!!!!


----------



## ManBeef

My boy made this for me!!!


----------



## imfree

A squirrel jumped up on the Southeast corner of our deck rail while I was porch-settin' today and jumped back down a minute or two later. No surprise there. I was surprised when he jumped back up and almost s**t myself when he ran toward me, my left hand up on that rail!!! He stopped just 6 feet from me and we looked each other over real well before he jumped to a low part of our neighbor's roof. Ha! That was cool. I had never seen a squirrel up-close like that!


I didn't have the camera with me, but this stock IMG
is a lot like what I did see. 

View attachment squirrel wb md.jpg


----------



## balletguy

imfree said:


> A squirrel jumped up on the Southeast corner of our deck rail while I was porch-settin' today and jumped back down a minute or two later. No surprise there. I was surprised when he jumped back up and almost s**t myself when he ran toward me, my left hand up on that rail!!! He stopped just 6 feet from me and we looked each other over real well before he jumped to a low part of our neighbor's roof. Ha! That was cool. I had never seen a squirrel up-close like that!
> 
> 
> I didn't have the camera with me, but this stock IMG
> is a lot like what I did see.



Nice shot very cool


----------



## imfree

balletguy said:


> Nice shot very cool



Sorry, I should have been a little more specific. I got that shot off the web. I'm ready to just bring the camera out every time, now, since I caught a shot at a powered hang glider one time when I had the cam and missed a close-up attempt at a squirrel when I didn't have that cam! Looks like I can go to the porch for fresh air and the photo shot opportunities will come to me, cool!!!:doh:


----------



## balletguy

Hey you are honest at least.. still a pretty cool story


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

imfree said:


> A squirrel jumped up on the Southeast corner of our deck rail while I was porch-settin' today and jumped back down a minute or two later. No surprise there. I was surprised when he jumped back up and almost s**t myself when he ran toward me, my left hand up on that rail!!! He stopped just 6 feet from me and we looked each other over real well before he jumped to a low part of our neighbor's roof. Ha! That was cool. I had never seen a squirrel up-close like that!
> 
> 
> I didn't have the camera with me, but this stock IMG
> is a lot like what I did see.



When I was little my father used to take me and my brother to the park to feed the squirrels. We used to feed them peanuts right from our hands. My dad was like 'The Squirrel Whisperer'. lol Now that I'm older and hear all these bad things about how dirty or dangerous squirrels are I can't believe we actually did that!


----------



## imfree

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> When I was little my father used to take me and my brother to the park to feed the squirrels. We used to feed them peanuts right from our hands. My dad was like 'The Squirrel Whisperer'. lol Now that I'm older and hear all these bad things about how dirty or dangerous squirrels are I can't believe we actually did that!



I hear you loud n' clear. With me being a diabetic and CHF, the potential for scratch-induced infection, if attacked, had me ready to jump if the squirrel got too close!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's a gorgeous, warm, sunny, PERFECT day in Vancouver and the sweet smell of cherry blossoms is in the air.


----------



## BigChaz

The girl I am seeing works at a big and tall shop and helped me get some new clothes that fit properly and look nice AND all purchased on a discount.

Today was an expensive day, but it was worth it to look as sexy as I do.

I'm pretty fucking sexy.


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

My best friend since childhood safely arrived home from his 3rd tour in Afghanistan yesterday! And as an added bonus, his new orders place him in Quantico, Virginia. So now I have someone to paint the town red with when I start my summer internship in D.C. Nothing like being 30 years old, single, and getting to experience a new city for an entire summer with your best bud of all time! Life literally couldn't be any better right now!


----------



## LeoGibson

TheLargeLawStudent said:


> My best friend since childhood safely arrived home from his 3rd tour in Afghanistan yesterday! And as an added bonus, his new orders place him in Quantico, Virginia. So now I have someone to paint the town red with when I start my summer internship in D.C. Nothing like being 30 years old, single, and getting to experience a new city for an entire summer with your best bud of all time! Life literally couldn't be any better right now!



Congrats! Looks to be shaping up for a great summer for you.


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

LeoGibson said:


> Congrats! Looks to be shaping up for a great summer for you.



Heck yes it is!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

TheLargeLawStudent said:


> My best friend since childhood safely arrived home from his 3rd tour in Afghanistan yesterday! And as an added bonus, his new orders place him in Quantico, Virginia. So now I have someone to paint the town red with when I start my summer internship in D.C. Nothing like being 30 years old, single, and getting to experience a new city for an entire summer with your best bud of all time! Life literally couldn't be any better right now!



pssssst....when you got time off from painting....I will give you an awesome tour....although it's best on the motorcycle late nite; the lights are cool, and monuments are chill. The Lincoln Memorial is always hopping though

and when you are hungry 

:eat2: 

BEER BATTERED BURGER or FRIED CHEESECAKE


----------



## BigChaz

I ate cheesecake on a bench in Golden Gate park this late morning and did some people watching.

Two good ways to kick off the day.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had an easier go with doing some errands today. Weather wasn't as sunny, but it was cooler so I think that helped.

The rest of the day will be lazy. Watch some Law & Order, cook a healthy dinner, then hockey!


Happy Sunday, BHM/FFA peeps.


----------



## Goreki

I get paid tomorrow! Thank fuck.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Rode to work today and then about 35 miles out in the country after work....got home around 8:45pm and it was barely 80 degrees.....LOVE MY LIFE !!!!*


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Summer is nearly here!
2. I've bought a new car!
3. My new boss seems understanding and friendly.
4. I seem to have acquired kick-ass confidence at work (and it is having an effect!)
5. I've decided I won't put up with people messing me around anymore.
6. I am feeling pretty good about my preference for round, chubby men and friends I've confided in have been great (and none too surprised!)


----------



## biglynch

boosted my bond swatch watch colletion to a massive sum of 2. Go me, and also only 13 days till NYC. Good times peoples!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Just booked a ticket to COLORADO...going to visit friends in Evergreen and going to see PHISH!!!! LIFE IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!!*


----------



## Anjula

1. My nails are done.
2. I have amazingly new red red hair color.
3. SATC is awesome


----------



## HDANGEL15

*16 Years away from my last drink or drug TODAY, 4/20 and LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *16 Years away from my last drink or drug TODAY, 4/20 and LIFE IS GOOD*



Congratulations!!! :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

1. I woke up early despite feeling like I could sleep all day long.
2. I read the bible chapters I said I was going to read.
3. The sun is shining even though it was supposed to rain today.
4. I get to send out a package today that needed to be sent a few days ago
5. I have peanut butter M&M's.


----------



## Surlysomething

3 new babies for my friends and extended families.

Welcome to the world, Ryan, Hudson and Lana!


----------



## freakyfred

Avengers in six days
Avengers in six days
heeeee!!!


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *16 Years away from my last drink or drug TODAY, 4/20 and LIFE IS GOOD*



Congratulations for being sober and free!



I was a very heavy part time drinker who quit.


----------



## Thelonious

Getting a cash bonus today at work, coupled with the money I've saved and income tax, I should have a nice chunk of change. Just deciding if I should build a new PC or start buying parts for Mustang project.


----------



## ManBeef

Fattie lovers... Nuff said


----------



## theronin23

Opening night of RENT was ELECTRIC.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Just realized I am less than a week away from my trip to Tampa and 2 weeks away from my trip to Vegas. Can't wait.


----------



## Surlysomething

Got some errands done and didn't feel like I got hit by a truck.

Screw you, MS. Two weekends in a row that I kicked your ass.


And I scored my baby sis's wedding shower present! Bazinga!


----------



## Marlayna

theronin23 said:


> I don't know why I waited this long to post this here, but I got cast in the ensemble of a local production of Rent! I'm so excited!





theronin23 said:


> Opening night of RENT was ELECTRIC.


I'm so happy for you! Care to share the details? I don't know the story, but I think it deals with serious subjects. Is it a musical?


----------



## SitiTomato

Got a paycheck and my taxes in at the same time so for the next couple weeks at least I feel financially secure. 

Woo time to get take out!


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


> Opening night of RENT was ELECTRIC.


Excellent! How were the reviews?


----------



## Marlayna

SitiTomato said:


> Got a paycheck and my taxes in at the same time so for the next couple weeks at least I feel financially secure.
> 
> Woo time to get take out!


Yup! Treat yourself! :eat1:


----------



## LeoGibson

Finally got on the bandwagon and got an iPhone. I like it quite a bit, even did my first two youtube videos of a couple songs I've written and a lot of playing around getting familiar with it. Now to download spotify for it.


----------



## Lovelyone

A new comforter is on its way.
I have all the stuff I need for my Christmas projects
A new printer is in the works
and I just had some ice cream


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL, big congrats.

I'm quite happy that I found someone who can arch my eyebrows quickly and well, for $5. Wouldn't even take a tip. Kisses...


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Congratulations!!! :bow:





imfree said:


> Congratulations for being sober and free!
> 
> 
> 
> I was a very heavy part time drinker who quit.





lovelocs said:


> HDANGEL, big congrats.


*
TY one and ALL...had so much fun on my celebration....and in 5 days I will Be on my way to NOLA....JAZZ FEST HERE I COME!!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls

Steak and margaritas with my best friend for my bday. I got a gigantic jar of Nutella too. Even though we had snow showers we had a great time and I brought plenty of leftovers to eat for two more days!


----------



## theronin23

Marlayna said:


> I'm so happy for you! Care to share the details? I don't know the story, but I think it deals with serious subjects. Is it a musical?



It is a musical, a rock opera. My favorite stage show. Read the review below for a basic description.



CastingPearls said:


> Excellent! How were the reviews?



Our first review just came in, and it's positively GLOWING. I'm so proud of my cast mates!

http://www.brevardculture.com/2012/04/review-rent/#more-404

ALSO, it's my birfday.


----------



## CleverBomb

50-mile ride with some scooterists out of Long Beach today. Had fun, good food at a new-to-me restaurant in San Pedro, and good company. Fifteen or so bikes on the run, ranging from a '68 Lambretta to modern Vespas and a few Japanese mega-scoots. I had the largest bike there, and it was extreme overkill. 

Route was from downtown Long Beach, over Signal Hill, across Terminal Island, through San Pedro and over the Palos Verdes Peninsula. No injuries, citations, or mechanical failures -- one fellow on a 50cc bike split off partway through because he (understandably) wasn't able to keep pace. Credit where due, he DID make it up and over Signal Hill! 

A good day.

- Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> Steak and margaritas with my best friend for my bday. I got a gigantic jar of Nutella too. Even though we had snow showers we had a great time and I brought plenty of leftovers to eat for two more days!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSY!!! xxoxox and glad for the LEFTOVERS *



theronin23 said:


> It is a musical, a rock opera. My favorite stage show. Read the review below for a basic description.
> 
> 
> 
> Our first review just came in, and it's positively GLOWING. I'm so proud of my cast mates!
> 
> http://www.brevardculture.com/2012/04/review-rent/#more-404
> 
> ALSO, it's my birfday.


*
FIRST OFF happy BDAY!!!! and great review!!! way to go....were you a performer or behind the scenes guy?*



CleverBomb said:


> 50-mile ride with some scooterists out of Long Beach today. Had fun, good food at a new-to-me restaurant in San Pedro, and good company. Fifteen or so bikes on the run, ranging from a '68 Lambretta to modern Vespas and a few Japanese mega-scoots. I had the largest bike there, and it was extreme overkill.
> 
> Route was from downtown Long Beach, over Signal Hill, across Terminal Island, through San Pedro and over the Palos Verdes Peninsula. No injuries, citations, or mechanical failures -- one fellow on a 50cc bike split off partway through because he (understandably) wasn't able to keep pace. Credit where due, he DID make it up and over Signal Hill!
> 
> A good day.
> 
> - Rusty



*Rusty sounds like a perfect day...wish I was there...I need a new starter switch and it's a bitch to replace....and $$$ I don't have.....rained all day yesterday and still blowing out there...GLAD YOU HAD BLISS!!!!
*


----------



## theronin23

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> FIRST OFF happy BDAY!!!! and great review!!! way to go....were you a performer or behind the scenes guy?*



Performer. I'm in the ensemble. But it's an ensemble show, so everyone is important. And thank you


----------



## Surlysomething

It's the baby's wedding shower today. I feel stupid emotional and happy.

Haha.


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Great evening out with my best friend last night. After the usual serious business of getting our worries off our chests, she clocked me looking at the rather attractive pub manager and it was as though we were back at school, giggling like idiots whenever he appeared. And when she commented "He's put on a lot of weight, hasn't he?", my face must have been a picture:blush:
2. My dreadful migraine/ neck pain combo is FINALLY subsiding!
3. I was on the radio for work and didn't let my nerves get the better of me!
4. The fun of doing stuff you've never done before - stepping outside of your comfort zone. 
5. Good friends who are there for you and make you feel special and cared for. One new (ish) friend in particular.


----------



## Anjula

I fell for a guy. Completly, like never before. I don't know if we will get together but I don't care. I'm happy like never before


----------



## Lovelyone

I am. That is the reason I am happy. I am.


----------



## topher38

I am happy about Thunder and rain today. Love it, gives me peace of mind for some odd reason.


----------



## BigChaz

Today a pretty funny thing happened. I went to GG Park during lunch to relax and there was a bunch of guys and girls playing a pickup soccer game. They had child nets placed in the grass and a small field.

I was sitting there on the grass watching, and one of the teams ran up and grabbed me and put me in front of the goal since I was basically a bigger wall than the entrance of the goal.

Typing that out it sounds degrading, but it was all in good fun. I am a smart cookie, I'd know if I was the butt of a joke and this was genuinely funny.


----------



## pepsicola93

I was always such a bad goalie because if the ball came towards me I'd move out of the way because I was scared it was going to hit me instead of blocking it like I was supposed to...


And I'm happy because *TODAY WAS THE LAST DAY OF MY FRESHMAN YEAR OF COLLEGE *


----------



## Marlayna

BigChaz said:


> Today a pretty funny thing happened. I went to GG Park during lunch to relax and there was a bunch of guys and girls playing a pickup soccer game. They had child nets placed in the grass and a small field.
> 
> I was sitting there on the grass watching, and one of the teams ran up and grabbed me and put me in front of the goal since I was basically a bigger wall than the entrance of the goal.
> 
> Typing that out it sounds degrading, but it was all in good fun. I am a smart cookie, I'd know if I was the butt of a joke and this was genuinely funny.


I think it's great that they included you in their fun, and that you were into it!


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a nice chat with an Aunt who lives in Alabama.


----------



## theronin23

Today, my first freelance article was published. And I'm $100, and more internet infamy richer!

http://slacktory.com/2012/05/the-potato-letters-josh-fonner-i-can-count-to-potato


----------



## Librarygirl

1. My assistant who is my best 'work' friend is back from her hols today - cue much giggling and gossiping in the library basement!
2. Can't wait for the Bank HOliday weekend! 
3. Getting a vague plan for a 2/3 week trip to the USA in the autumn. Yep, I think I might need some California sunshine!
4. Plan to rejoin my theatre school next week.
5. Plans to meet an old work friend - haven't seen him in 10 years!
6. As ever, the marvels of acupuncture....

RAIN, you wont' get me down (though listening to Lana del Rey in the car did!)


----------



## theronin23

Librarygirl said:


> 3. Getting a vague plan for a 2/3 week trip to the USA in the autumn. Yep, I think I might need some California sunshine!



Florida's pretty sunny too...just sayin'


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> Today, my first freelance article was published. And I'm $100, and more internet infamy richer!
> 
> http://slacktory.com/2012/05/the-potato-letters-josh-fonner-i-can-count-to-potato


 
That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Surlysomething

I just made spur of the moment decision to take a week off starting on the 14th. 10 days off in a row.

I need a break from life.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I just made spur of the moment decision to take a week off starting on the 14th. 10 days off in a row.
> 
> I need a break from life.



Great decision 

I'm happy because I just had a bunch of work done on my half-sleeve....and I'm completely infatuated with the artist. He will never know, though!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I just made spur of the moment decision to take a week off starting on the 14th. 10 days off in a row.
> 
> I need a break from life.



Good for you!! I so wish I could do that right about now myself.:happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

theronin23 said:


> Florida's pretty sunny too...just sayin'



 Haha! It's on my list of 'places I will visit'!!

Congrats on the article by the way!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I just made spur of the moment decision to take a week off starting on the 14th. 10 days off in a row.
> 
> I need a break from life.





Melian said:


> Great decision
> 
> I'm happy because I just had a bunch of work done on my half-sleeve....and I'm completely infatuated with the artist. He will never know, though!



*((SURLY)) take good care of YOU!!! sounds like a wonderful decision- now I am jealous...I can't get that time off...sure I can go to New Orleans for a long weekend, but I really need to do my knee replacement and I can't fathom how it will ever happen ....ENJOY!!!*

*MELIAN...you know the line...pix or it didn't happen *


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MELIAN...you know the line...pix or it didn't happen *



Pics will be posted when it's finished (one more session, probably) or I will gladly GTFO


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. 

I'm not one for snap decisions but this has to be done. FOR THE CHILDREN!

No wait, it just has to be done for me. Life is just not making me happy.


----------



## LeoGibson

I decided to take a mental health day to keep from snapping and driving my tanker over the tops of several 4-wheelers today. So I have a nice 3 day weekend to relax and get my yard work out of the way then I have a new song to finish writing and 3 others to work on arranging fully. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I decided to take a mental health day to keep from snapping and driving my tanker over the tops of several 4-wheelers today. So I have a nice 3 day weekend to relax and get my yard work out of the way then I have a new song to finish writing and 3 others to work on arranging fully. :happy:


 

I approve of mental health days as well! Enjoy your 3 day weekend, Mr.!

:batting:


----------



## Lovelyone

The FedEx man just delivered a package of fresh soft red vines licorice, Bite sized York Peppermint Patty, and some almond joys. HEAVEN!


----------



## CastingPearls

A friend and former coworker announced to my old office-mates that she'd come up here to go out for sushi with me and was coming again in a couple of weeks and now about twenty of them are coming up in a caravan to sushi with me hahahahahaha fucking awesome.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy for a relaxing and productive saturday.:happy: 

I got all my chores done yesterday and had no internet for most of the day so I got about 7 hours of good jamming in and even had a nice burst of inspiration and had a complete new song come out in about 15 minutes time and even managed to record a rough demo of it before I forgot it. 

I need to be without the net more often, I don't get as distracted.Not too mention all this after a great nights sleep without an alarm clock being set. I hate alarm clocks they are the scourge of the universe I do believe.


----------



## danielson123

I'm happy that the Avengers lived up to (actually surpassed) all expectations. Spectacular film!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

On my way to Vegas for Interop, going to have a lot of fun. Especially since I do not have to pay for anything.


----------



## OhNoNotAgain

A girl on the city bus today said, " You're pretty cute for a big boy".
That made my day


----------



## topher38

Got some news I will go back to Spokane for good this summer, I can only hope hate Oklahoma in the summer.


----------



## Librarygirl

I got a birthday card today....but my birthday isn't until August 9th! I think I may have to be like the queen and have an extra birthday. So tomorrow will officially be my 'non-birthday'!!


----------



## ManBeef

I got Canada jammy bottoms for my birthday yesterday... I felt like Drake minus the wheelchair...


----------



## Shan34

My best friend is on her way to me now with a white chocolate mocha with whip! Oh YUM! :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY NEW AWESOME TOY!!! * 

View attachment pilates chair.jpg


----------



## danielson123

Half day of work today! I'm using the extra time to try and find a different job.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous, sunny weather.

Not having to see these soul sucking people for ten days.


HUZZAH!


----------



## pepsicola93

My boyfriend didn't have to work today, so he took me to go see The Avengers:happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous, sunny weather.
> 
> Not having to see these soul sucking people for ten days.
> 
> 
> HUZZAH!



Completely jealous, I'd love 10 days off now to get away from soul suckers!

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Completely jealous, I'd love 10 days off now to get away from soul suckers!
> 
> Enjoy your time off.



Haha. Thanks. I still don't know whether to laugh or sob from the pure joy of it.


----------



## LeoGibson

I just saw that I put a confused emoticon on that last post and didn't even realize I did it, it serves no purpose.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I just saw that I put a confused emoticon on that last post and didn't even realize I did it, it serves no purpose.




I kind of figured it was a random thing. Haha.

:blush:


----------



## Librarygirl

The smell of summer in the air (at last!)
Writing - mainly blogs etc. for work but I always forget just how much I LOVE writing! Who knows, I might turn my hand to a BHM/FFA story next!


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MY NEW AWESOME TOY!!! *



oh dear, I saw that as Malibu Pirates.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My best friend that had the stroke several months ago has regained so MUCH...we have been spending weekends together again, going out to dance and see live music, etc.....Yesterday she had an angiagram (sp?) and they diagnosed her with an AVM (from birth)...not sure what all that means....

essentially she has made an amazing recovery, although they say she can't drive for A YEAR!! she physically is amazing, they kicked her out of PT, cause she was running on the tread mill....her language still has a long way to go, and she is well aware she substitutes words etc

BUT I HAVE MY FRIEND BACK!!!!! I am so grateful despite whining about the rain on other post*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *My best friend that had the stroke several months ago has regained so MUCH...we have been spending weekends together again, going out to dance and see live music, etc.....Yesterday she had an angiagram (sp?) and they diagnosed her with an AVM (from birth)...not sure what all that means....
> 
> essentially she has made an amazing recovery, although they say she can't drive for A YEAR!! she physically is amazing, they kicked her out of PT, cause she was running on the tread mill....her language still has a long way to go, and she is well aware she substitutes words etc
> 
> BUT I HAVE MY FRIEND BACK!!!!! I am so grateful despite whining about the rain on other post*



That is AMAZING! So happy for you guys.


----------



## Tad

Great to hear that your friend is recovering steadily, Angel!

I hope that she is getting to see a speach-language pathologist? Sounds like her physical recovery has gone great, but I hope she is getting support on the part that is going more slowly.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *My best friend that had the stroke several months ago has regained so MUCH...we have been spending weekends together again, going out to dance and see live music, etc.....Yesterday she had an angiagram (sp?) and they diagnosed her with an AVM (from birth)...not sure what all that means....
> 
> essentially she has made an amazing recovery, although they say she can't drive for A YEAR!! she physically is amazing, they kicked her out of PT, cause she was running on the tread mill....her language still has a long way to go, and she is well aware she substitutes words etc
> 
> BUT I HAVE MY FRIEND BACK!!!!! I am so grateful despite whining about the rain on other post*



Wow!, that's awesome that your friend is back.:happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

That is awesome news, Angel!

I'm happy tonight is my D&D night. I need to decompress after a crazy busy week with finals, 38 hours of work in a 50 hour span, and a dead thyroid.


----------



## Tad

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That is awesome news, Angel!
> 
> I'm happy tonight is my D&D night. I need to decompress after a crazy busy week with finals, 38 hours of work in a 50 hour span, and a dead thyroid.



38 hours of work in a 50 hour span, plus all the rest of medium and longer term issues.....I hope you can stay awake to enjoy the gaming!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> That is AMAZING! So happy for you guys.


* 
THANKS ((((SURLY))))  *



Tad said:


> Great to hear that your friend is recovering steadily, Angel!
> 
> I hope that she is getting to see a speach-language pathologist? Sounds like her physical recovery has gone great, but I hope she is getting support on the part that is going more slowly.



*Yes she is still seeing a SPEECH THERAPIST and working to get her language skills back with her brain...she had an angiogram of her brain and something else I always forget the name of...they found an AVM which is an oddity from birth that might have had a lot to do with this....
*


imfree said:


> Wow!, that's awesome that your friend is back.:happy:


*
thanks IF!!!*



Diana_Prince245 said:


> That is awesome news, Angel!


*
TY DP!!!*


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> THANKS ((((SURLY))))  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes she is still seeing a SPEECH THERAPIST and working to get her language skills back with her brain...she had an angiogram of her brain and something else I always forget the name of...they found an AVM which is an oddity from birth that might have had a lot to do with this....
> *
> 
> *
> thanks IF!!!*
> 
> 
> *
> TY DP!!!*



Aaaw, how sweet, you addressed in ChiaGreen text!


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *My best friend that had the stroke several months ago has regained so MUCH...we have been spending weekends together again, going out to dance and see live music, etc.....Yesterday she had an angiagram (sp?) and they diagnosed her with an AVM (from birth)...not sure what all that means....
> 
> essentially she has made an amazing recovery, although they say she can't drive for A YEAR!! she physically is amazing, they kicked her out of PT, cause she was running on the tread mill....her language still has a long way to go, and she is well aware she substitutes words etc
> 
> BUT I HAVE MY FRIEND BACK!!!!! I am so grateful despite whining about the rain on other post*


Awesome!

-Rusty


----------



## Librarygirl

Ok, so I'm still unhappy about the situation I was unhappy about yesterday and I also had a bad day at work where I got in trouble for stuff that wasn't my fault...

BUT
1. I have had some wonderful, supportive messages from people on here which really helped turn my day around.
AND
2. I'm the proud owner of a cute pale, ice blue VW Up! (To American readers, this is TWO sizes down from a GOLF...But it is CUTE!). Picked it up after work today, just need to work out how to use all its technology (my last car didn't even have a/c!!)


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> 2. I'm the proud owner of a cute pale, ice blue VW Up!



Congrats on the new car--enjoy!

(and I wish they had more of the cute little cars over here  )


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Congrats on the new car--enjoy!
> 
> (and I wish they had more of the cute little cars over here  )



Thanks! It is a car with a 'smiley face'!

Also feeling happy today because I've decided that it is better to be true to yourself, your own beliefs and feelings and not to worry what anyone else thinks. Trying hard and being kind and thoughtful may not mean that others treat you equally well, but it is no reason to lower your standards. 
(Here ends my philosophical thought of the day, lol!)


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I'm still unhappy about the situation I was unhappy about yesterday and I also had a bad day at work where I got in trouble for stuff that wasn't my fault...
> 
> BUT
> 1. I have had some wonderful, supportive messages from people on here which really helped turn my day around.
> AND
> 2. I'm the proud owner of a cute pale, ice blue VW Up! (To American readers, this is TWO sizes down from a GOLF...But it is CUTE!). Picked it up after work today, just need to work out how to use all its technology (my last car didn't even have a/c!!)



New car is an excellent thing! Especially one so cute! I love my little car....I call it the Bubble.


----------



## deanbpm

I am looking forward to DJ'ing and seeing friends tonight as I have been a hermit for the last few days.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I LOVE MY LIFE!!!
It is so full of fun and good friendships & JOY......
how to ruin a great thing....now I am off to W O R K but it is FRIDAY....!!!

fun times all weekend long....so psyched to dance and laugh MORE!!!!*


----------



## Shawnababyy

Well, the first thing I noticed when I woke up was the sun was shining right through my window. I'd say there's no better way to start the morning then seeing the sun shining! I can tell it's going to be a good day


----------



## Surlysomething

gorgeous, warm sun on my skin
eating cold cantaloupe on the deck with my parents
cuddles from a tiny, newly shorn dog
"I love you" from my nephew
late afternoon nap with no stomping feet above my head
Criminal Minds marathon
finally blonde again!
2 more days off for more everything and nothing like above

:batting:


----------



## CherryRVA

I allowed myself to be hypnotized last night. I spent today in one of the best moods I've been in for awhile.


----------



## imfree

An event similar to the one pictured occurred in the block behind us around 5:00pm, yesterday, and our power was out while MTEMC's recloser cycled, then restored our circuit, about 2 seconds. Windows XP in this computer got a little corrupted. I didn't fight very hard, just moseyed along for a few hours, trying to figure out how to repair windows with re-installing. AVG managed to start up automatically and after it was done, the last of the bugs in XP had been fixed and now the system is fine. Wheeeew!!!:happy:


Lightning and recloser photo's are from Google. 

View attachment lightning, pwr line, houses wb sm.jpg


View attachment reclosers wb sm.jpg


----------



## BigWheels

Happy my daughter isn't still pissed @ me for grounding her.


----------



## Lovelyone

ninety degree weather 
Blue skies
sisters who make dinner
Air conditioning


----------



## deanbpm

I can't wait for some nice weather. It has been like winter here for a few weeks but apparently it is going to reach the 70's in the next few days.


----------



## Librarygirl

deanbpm said:


> I can't wait for some nice weather. It has been like winter here for a few weeks but apparently it is going to reach the 70's in the next few days.



So true. It has been freezing. And now the nice weather has timed it well for my day off! Can't wait to get out my new summer dresses and sandals!

Just feeling generally happy and chilled today and my talk at work went fantastically well - 22 lovely people who laughed at my jokes and took a real interest in the items I showed them. In a less zen-like way, I am also rather happy my mean senior manager is off ALL week! Here's hoping she or I win the lottery to provide a long-term escape!


----------



## deanbpm

I get quite a bit of free time at the moment so I am going to take full advantage of the weather. Today I went for a walk and then sat outside with some wine and a book. Sunshine is ace, always makes me feel positive vibes in the air.

You wouldn't think that last week we had rain, hail, sleet and snow.


----------



## RentonBob

I was driving in the right hand lane doing 40 in a 35 and some a-hole decided to tailgate me so, I slowed down to the speed limit and he gets even closer. I slowed down even more to 30 to get him to pass and he decides to zip around me pull in front of me and stop. He gets out of his car and waves his hands like he wants me to get out and fight so, I get out ready to beat the piss out of this guy. He saw me get out of my car and yelled OH FUCK! then, ran back to his Lexus SUV and raced off as fast as he could. Love when tough guys are given a reality check


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> I was driving in the right hand lane doing 40 in a 35 and some a-hole decided to tailgate me so, I slowed down to the speed limit and he gets even closer. I slowed down even more to 30 to get him to pass and he decides to zip around me pull in front of me and stop. He gets out of his car and waves his hands like he wants me to get out and fight so, I get out ready to beat the piss out of this guy. He saw me get out of my car and yelled OH FUCK! then, ran back to his Lexus SUV and raced off as fast as he could. Love when tough guys are given a reality check



Haha!  Go Bob! That's so funny. And excellent. I bet he'll be more careful and drive better for a while at least! I hate it when people tailgate like that (but given my size and tiny car there's not much I can do except fume silently!). I hope random drivers and pedestrians had a laugh at him too!


----------



## fat hiker

Yesterday, our local paper had a front page article on why doctors should abandon the fight against obesity and just advise their patients to eat right and exercise regularly instead:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/health/Treatment+obesity+failure+doctors+argue/6656093/story.html


----------



## Mordecai

My weekend has started and I can take a nap when I want to!


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> Yesterday, our local paper had a front page article on why doctors should abandon the fight against obesity and just advise their patients to eat right and exercise regularly instead:



Wow, I wouldn't have guessed it of the Citizen these days--glad you linked it in!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> I was driving in the right hand lane doing 40 in a 35 and some a-hole decided to tailgate me so, I slowed down to the speed limit and he gets even closer. I slowed down even more to 30 to get him to pass and he decides to zip around me pull in front of me and stop. He gets out of his car and waves his hands like he wants me to get out and fight so, I get out ready to beat the piss out of this guy. He saw me get out of my car and yelled OH FUCK! then, ran back to his Lexus SUV and raced off as fast as he could. Love when tough guys are given a reality check


*
SO SWEET....thanks for sharing.........

OH FUCK!!!!!!*


----------



## Critters

I'm happy that my artwork is going well lately. One of my graphic novel submissions has been picked up for publication and I have another comic book project coming up that will also (with any luck) be published. I got an invite to display some of my non-comics art in a local gallery today, so I have to go through my portfolio and decide which pieces I want to put up. I'm really hoping I can start making at least part of my living with artwork, and this past few months, things have been really picking up in that direction.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Barbecue for 3rd weekend running? DON'T MIND IF I DO!


----------



## Aust99

I'm all snuggled up in my bed reading after a stress filled week... And I don't have to get up for anyone tomorrow....

Also I met the cutest BHM last night at this Tarantino inspired club night.... Such a hottie!!!


----------



## deanbpm

Been to four this week. Decided to stop in and have a break today. I have done nothing but sit in the sun, drink beer and eat meat for days


----------



## Librarygirl

I feel like I'm almost back to my old self and am 'seeing the wood for the trees' about certain aspects of my life for the first time in a really long while. 

I'm also happy to have been in touch with so many friends this weekend - old friends from primary school and more far-flung friends, as well of course as all the support and friendship from lovely people on here.

That and I'm loving the sunshine! And my new wavy hairstyle (thank you Babyliss!).


----------



## djudex

Librarygirl said:


> I feel like I'm almost back to my old self and am 'seeing the wood for the trees' about certain aspects of my life for the first time in a really long while.
> 
> I'm also happy to have been in touch with so many friends this weekend - old friends from primary school and more far-flung friends, as well of course as all the support and friendship from lovely people on here.
> 
> That and I'm loving the sunshine!



Sounds like a good turnaround!



> And my new wavy hairstyle (thank you Babyliss!).



Dimmers demand proof


----------



## MrBob

My new guitar tuner has arrived and it's pretty much bombproof. Now just need a new bass. That Epiphone Jack Casady will be mine!

Oh and the sun is still shining. Though I think I got enough sun on Saturday when I went to see the Olympic Torch relay go through my town. It's been scorchio for the past week!


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> Dimmers demand proof



Yes, we need to see this and judge for ourselves.


----------



## Librarygirl

djudex said:


> Sounds like a good turnaround!
> 
> Yes....the future starts here!
> 
> 
> Dimmers demand proof



Haha! Back to my straight locks today..So consider this a 'before' picture!

Proof of wavy new look to follow soon...! 

View attachment Me in May.JPG


----------



## deanbpm

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! Back to my straight locks today..So consider this a 'before' picture!
> 
> Proof of wavy new look to follow soon...!




Pretty eyes


----------



## Librarygirl

deanbpm said:


> Pretty eyes



Why thank you!:blush:


----------



## biglynch

finally back with somthing good...ROLL ON VEGAS!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> finally back with somthing good...ROLL ON VEGAS!



*is that your next trip to the USA?*


----------



## biglynch

yepski cant wait!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

The weekend!

What a gong show morning.
Can't wait to pull on my TV pants and hit the couch.


----------



## rellis10

The Queen's allowed us to have a three day weekend to celebrate her sticking around for so long


----------



## Librarygirl

rellis10 said:


> The Queen's allowed us to have a three day weekend to celebrate her sticking around for so long



Yay! Looking forward to four days off work. Got the bunting up, lovely Jubilee food to eat, wearing my Cath Kidston corgi t-shirt. Now we just need the weather!

The Queen has a full-on, hard working life - even more so given her age and this country would not be the same without her.

Excited about a fun, relaxing weekend!

Happy Jubilee Everyone!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

All this talk of the Jubilee I've been hearing reminds me of something out of the Hunger Games.


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

I'm happy to have found a place with like-minded people where I can discuss things I've kept inside for years! So thanks you all for just being here! 

Also, I'm learning how to make cheesecake so that is making me pretty happy (if it goes well haha).


----------



## deanbpm

Music is making me happy today


----------



## MrBob

I'm chuffed to bits at the number of people that came along to my gig last night. And I loved playing it. Still feeling the buzz, it never changes. I may have overdone the partying afterwards though and am suffering for it now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That I am off work today and got in some exercise


----------



## MrBob

Had a nice non-productive bankholiday monday watching the Toy Story movies in 3D with my niece. And as it's a school holiday this week she's promised to bake me brownies tomorrow!

For the Win!


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece brought her kids over today. Her 5 y/o daughter (Aubrey) came to me, hugged me a BIG HUGE HUG and said, "I am so happy to be here where you are cos you know how to play games and have fun better than anyone!! You make games fun."
That totally made my day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this in 2 weekends.....................* 

View attachment phishtx.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this in 2 weekends.....................*



Damn "Hooked on Phonics"!
People can't even spell the word fish. Such a shame.



Have fun at the aquarium!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm overtly happy at the moment. I successfully moved to Washington. I've been wanting to do this for some time now. 

I was only slightly worried about moving up here not knowing anyone, only to be welcomed with open arms and washington hospitality by the boards very own RentonBob. He's beena life saver. 

So I guess what I'm saying is, I'm happy because life is momentarily not shitting on me. :-D


----------



## djudex

Washington DC or Washington state?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm overtly happy at the moment. I successfully moved to Washington. I've been wanting to do this for some time now.
> 
> I was only slightly worried about moving up here not knowing anyone, only to be welcomed with open arms and washington hospitality by the boards very own RentonBob. He's beena life saver.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is, I'm happy because life is momentarily not shitting on me. :-D



*YEAH ((((RENTON BOB)))) didn't i mention he was an awesomely seeming NICE GUY!!! and to hit him up YEAH!!!!
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> Washington DC or Washington state?



*WASHINGTON STATE====> as in RENTONBOB of Renton, WA*


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm overtly happy at the moment. I successfully moved to Washington. I've been wanting to do this for some time now.
> 
> I was only slightly worried about moving up here not knowing anyone, only to be welcomed with open arms and washington hospitality by the boards very own RentonBob. He's beena life saver.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is, I'm happy because life is momentarily not shitting on me. :-D



Having a great time with you here. Glad you are enjoying your new job and Washington


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Having a great time with you here. Glad you are enjoying your new job and Washington


*
are you texting each other at the table?*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> are you texting each other at the table?*



Haha... No. We are actually watching the soccer game right now...


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Having a great time with you here. Glad you are enjoying your new job and Washington



Sounds like you're both having a great time. Can we all move to Washington? A great big DIMS town?


----------



## Melian

I finally finished the multi-step process of going from long, dark red/purple hair to medium-short, platinum hair. The guys at the hair supply store were so in love with the colour that they gave me a discount  Good times.


----------



## Tad

Hozay: wow, big move! I hope you love it up there.



Melian said:


> I finally finished the multi-step process of going from long, dark red/purple hair to medium-short, platinum hair. The guys at the hair supply store were so in love with the colour that they gave me a discount  Good times.



A: Cool that it came out so great they gave you a discount.
B: You know the drill, don't tease us like this......


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

Hey I live in Washington too! Let's all have a party! I'll make cookies


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I finally finished the multi-step process of going from long, dark red/purple hair to *medium-short, platinum hair.* The guys at the hair supply store were so in love with the colour that they gave me a discount  Good times.


*
dudette=goddess......u know what I WANT!!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

Librarygirl said:


> Sounds like you're both having a great time. Can we all move to Washington? A great big DIMS town?



Haha... The more the merrier. Come and join us


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> Sounds like you're both having a great time. Can we all move to Washington? A great big DIMS town?



if they would let me stay, I'd move today. Stupid visas. In good news i hope to be getting a nice payrise. Yey for more coins.


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> if they would let me stay, I'd move today. Stupid visas. In good news i hope to be getting a nice payrise. Yey for more coins.



Yep, me too! Love to live there!


Congratulations on the payrise...At least payrises = more money to spend on holidays!!


----------



## Librarygirl

Had a lovely lunch with some friends / former colleagues to celebrate one of them getting her Phd. So nice to catch up now we don't all see each other every day.


----------



## Mordecai

djudex said:


> Washington DC or Washington state?



You mean DC or Washington. Welcome to the Evergreen state, Hozay.


----------



## djudex

Mordecai said:


> You mean DC or Washington. Welcome to the Evergreen state, Hozay.



Nope, pretty sure I meant what I said.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Washington State! It's AMAZING over here.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Washington State! It's AMAZING over here.



Isn't it about time you changed your location?


----------



## Weirdo890

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Washington State! It's AMAZING over here.



Welcome to the Evergreen State! :happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

Two years ago was the first time I had to do a talk at work to a visiting group. I remember I was SO nervous and even wrote myself little note cards as a prompt. A few friendly smiles from the group and it all got a whole lot better. Half way round I left them (the cards, not the people, lol!) behind in a book stack and I've never needed them since!
Today a group from the same uni, in TX, are coming and I'm also doing a talk to a group from FL. I can't believe the confidence I've gained and just know that I'm going to WOW them with our wonderful library treasures! Sometimes I just LOVE my job (not so much when I'm doing the rota or the photocopying, lol!). It's weird how you keep changing / growing, even as an adult.


----------



## Librarygirl

Librarygirl said:


> Two years ago was the first time I had to do a talk at work to a visiting group. I remember I was SO nervous and even wrote myself little note cards as a prompt. A few friendly smiles from the group and it all got a whole lot better. Half way round I left them (the cards, not the people, lol!) behind in a book stack and I've never needed them since!
> Today a group from the same uni, in TX, are coming and I'm also doing a talk to a group from FL. I can't believe the confidence I've gained and just know that I'm going to WOW them with our wonderful library treasures! Sometimes I just LOVE my job (not so much when I'm doing the rota or the photocopying, lol!). It's weird how you keep changing / growing, even as an adult.



That went so well! One talk down, one to go! A lovely group, we had great fun exploring the library stacks and even filmed a silly blog involving lots of giggling.


----------



## Mishty

I've been blessed with some amazing friends, online and in zee real world. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's just generally been a good few weeks. I move from the state I was born and raised in to Seattle, my new co-workers are very nice, work is going well, and I just moved into my new place. Things are looking up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I am happy that I see a way to get past level 25 on Bubble Witch Saga


----------



## topher38

I did my first hike up a mountain this weekend, it was only 2212ft but it was great feeling after I was done.


----------



## Librarygirl

In the weird and surprising world that is Libraryland this week....I got to hold an Oscar during the course of my day at work!
After yesterday's fun I find myself wondering what the rest of the week will bring, lol!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> In the weird and surprising world that is Libraryland this week....I got to hold an Oscar during the course of my day at work!
> After yesterday's fun I find myself wondering what the rest of the week will bring, lol!



What, a real Oscar?


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> What, a real Oscar?



Absolutely! A real one! It was surprisingly heavy. Dont' think I'd be waving it around!


----------



## biglynch

Even tho Wednesday, is a bit of an abortion of a day, and nobody want to go out, i have another 2 days off and the chance of some sunshine. Now i need to finde some place to go.


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling better about some things and i'm happy that my haitus was more of a blip. Not to be dramatic or anything but my recovery time seems to be less with these emotional life upheavals. I guess that's a good thing about getting older. You know that life is too short to stew for long.

Plus I fit into a pair of pants I really like without having to lay down on the bed and suck everything in to the point of pain to get them on. My ass looks goooooood. Hahaha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Atlantic City, NJ bound tomorrow morning......3 days....of  

View attachment PHISHac.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> ... My ass looks goooooood. Hahaha.



You know the drill.....or it didn't happen.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> You know the drill.....or it didn't happen.


 

Haha. My word isn't good enough, eh?

New bra too!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. My word isn't good enough, eh?
> 
> New bra too!



:blink: Ahem, no I'm afraid it is not. If it was something trivial like a million dollar business deal then your word would suffice. However a matter such as this is of much more importance and would definitely require my undivided inspection.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roses are not dead yet. Woo hoo!


----------



## ODFFA

My days of job hunting are over! Got a new job :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> :blink: Ahem, no I'm afraid it is not. If it was something trivial like a million dollar business deal then your word would suffice. However a matter such as this is of much more importance and would definitely require my undivided inspection.




Ha! I'll see what I can do, LG.


----------



## Librarygirl

Sweet tooth heaven! And my newfound love of review-writing on trip advisor 

View attachment Profiteroles.JPG


----------



## djudex

The team I supervise kicked butt today, cleared the board of calls. First time in forever!


----------



## freakyfred

I got a job interview coming up! Also I'll be visiting cardiff at the end of next month woo!


----------



## MrBob

I've just been reading books with my niece. Very impressive reading skills for a 6 year old. I think the teacher needs to give her some more advanced stuff. 

Now we're making pizza! FTW!


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> My days of job hunting are over! Got a new job :bounce:



Congrats! It's a hell of a feeling when you get back into the action, isn't it? 



freakyfred said:


> I got a job interview coming up! Also I'll be visiting cardiff at the end of next month woo!



Good luck! I hear Cardiff is a great place too.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Last night was great, feel rejuvenated after a rough week.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

and a luau party/pig roast tonight. good times.


----------



## Surlysomething

Slept most of the day away...then did a few errands. Ended my outing with a Strawberry McFlurry. Almost perfection.


----------



## MrBob

rellis10 said:


> Good luck! I hear Cardiff is a great place too.



It's only the greatest city in the world...and by the world I mean the UK...and by the UK I mean Wales. Still, great it is!


----------



## LeoGibson

Got my brisket smoking out in the pit and in about 8 hours I will have 7.5 pounds of beef goodness to chow down on. :eat2:


----------



## CherryRVA

I'm happy I was able to talk to my dad this morning & wish him a Happy Father's Day. I'm also extremely happy I didn't ruin the upcoming surprise...I just bought plane tickets to make a visit home! Dad & Mom don't know I'll be flying there and staying for 10 days, it will be great! I haven't been home (VA) in almost 2 years. My sister & I have been planning this for a month now. My parents have been really working themselves to the bone taking care of two very sick family members and my sister decided we should throw them a "We love you, We support you, You Are Awesome!!!Party". Also, the party happens to be on my 35th Bday (that was not the plan, it's just when I could take time off work). I don't care about my Bday, I just think it will be the best present to spend the day with everybody.


----------



## ODFFA

rellis10 said:


> Congrats! It's a hell of a feeling when you get back into the action, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! I hear Cardiff is a great place too.



Thanks  sure is a great feeling. Especially since there's not much of the action going around these days, and especially in South Africa. I miss England quite a bit, though. Lived in Kent for five years.



MrBob said:


> It's only the greatest city in the world...and by the world I mean the UK...and by the UK I mean Wales. Still, great it is!



Would have loved to visit Wales. Though I must sheepishly admit that my education about the country begins and ends with Gavin & Stacey  Good luck with the interview!


----------



## MrBob

ODFFA said:


> Would have loved to visit Wales. Though I must sheepishly admit that my education about the country begins and ends with Gavin & Stacey  Good luck with the interview!



It's worryingly close to reality.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> It's worryingly close to reality.



I must visit! That programme is fantastic. An omelette would be nice...:eat1:

Although my new guilty pleasure is Benidorm. And between awful weather and being at work, even though it really isnt' my kind of holiday, I sit there with my boxed set thinking I'd quite like to be there by the pool, lol!


----------



## Anjula

I'm soooooo in love :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Got to see my Max and my Sami today.

The sister's wedding dress is done and safely put away at my parents. It's absolutely STUNNING. SO EXCITED!

Found my shoes for the wedding! 

Got some much needed housework done!

Feel ok in my own skin today. I appreciate this a lot.


----------



## MrBob

My niece came to the house a couple of hours ago to give me an Uncle's day card (these actually exist!) and a bottle of wine because...and I quote...'You're the best Uncle ever!' 

And I found out from my sister that she also punched her father in the nose with a 1-2 combo earlier and drew blood...so I gave her £1 so she could buy herself a treat. Good girl!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Got my brisket smoking out in the pit and in about 8 hours I will have 7.5 pounds of beef goodness to chow down on. :eat2:




:eat2: Yum.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> I must visit! That programme is fantastic. An omelette would be nice...:eat1:
> 
> Although my new guilty pleasure is Benidorm. And between awful weather and being at work, even though it really isnt' my kind of holiday, I sit there with my boxed set thinking I'd quite like to be there by the pool, lol!



I do make cracking ommelettes to be fair. 

And I know what you mean...I'd certainly appreciate some benidorm-like weather for a few weeks!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> It's worryingly close to reality.



I absolutely love that show, and sadly its the extent of my knowledge as well


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://youtu.be/dpzu3HM2CIo


----------



## Melian

I can't stop watching this shit: Pokemon in real life (live action series)

Pokemon but with animals instead (animated series)


----------



## Surlysomething

Less than an hour and I can leave the office and not have to listen to anyone else's bodily noises. Dude, you need to take an etiquette class. Horrifying is the only work I can use to describe it.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that today, I made one of my Marines feel cared for. He confided in me that his command was unsupportive. I told him that he had a lot of people behind him. He cried. I felt good.


----------



## Surlysomething

English Bay - Vancouver

First day of SUMMER!


No big deal.  

View attachment vanjune202012.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> English Bay - Vancouver
> 
> First day of SUMMER!
> 
> 
> No big deal.



The area you live in has to be one of the most beautiful spots in North America


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> The area you live in has to be one of the most beautiful spots in North America


 
It's pretty amazing, LG. I've never taken it for granted either like a lot of people do. I'm still awestruck when the mountains are clear and pop into view. I'm a very proud Vancouverite.


----------



## ODFFA

JenFromOC said:


> I'm happy that today, I made one of my Marines feel cared for. He confided in me that his command was unsupportive. I told him that he had a lot of people behind him. He cried. I felt good.



Now that is awesome - love it! If that doesn't make for a happy day, then I give up


----------



## Shan34

Happy that I'm back to work after a shoulder injury. Well, on light duty, but I'm back to working!


----------



## hbighappy

Happy To be Happy Today


----------



## BrokenCassette

I found an amazing new walking trail just minutes from my new house, and the sheer beauty of the forest it's in the middle of was enough to keep a smile on my face the entire time. I don't fully appreciate what a gorgeous state I live in until moments like these. It's almost like something out of a fairy tale.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Off work on Friday


----------



## Mordecai

I started exercising again and am enjoying myself!


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a good day at work. The wind-bag that sits behind me had the day off and it was quiet for a change.

Re-insured the car (I always worry i'll forget and drive around uninsured, haha).

It's miserable and rainy out, but that's the best excuse to stay home and eat Cheezies. My bed will be comfy and the with the window open I might sleep 'til noon tomorrow...ahhh.


TGIF!


----------



## Librarygirl

Off to see some new friends in their outdoor theatre production by the river this afternoon. 
NOTE TO WEATHER: Rain is not an option!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I had a good day at work. The wind-bag that sits behind me had the day off and it was quiet for a change.
> 
> Re-insured the car (I always worry i'll forget and drive around uninsured, haha).
> 
> It's miserable and rainy out, but that's the best excuse to stay home and eat Cheezies. My bed will be comfy and the with the window open I might sleep 'til noon tomorrow...ahhh.
> 
> 
> TGIF!



Thanks for posting the cheezie link. You're so Canadian, I love it. You're the best.


----------



## Librarygirl

Librarygirl said:


> Off to see some new friends in their outdoor theatre production by the river this afternoon.
> NOTE TO WEATHER: Rain is not an option!



Yay! The sun came out (well, for a bit) and the show was FANTASTIC. SO happy for them that it all went well and glad I went to support them as being so far from home, there were only a few familiar faces for them in the audience. This was the group who've been in my library Reading Room all week and I shall quite miss them!


----------



## rellis10

Unexpected conversations making me want to write some poetry


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks for posting the cheezie link. You're so Canadian, I love it. You're the best.



Haha. I had to be specific.

Hawkins cheezies are special!


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because I got to hang with a fair bit of my family on a mainly drama free night. Saw a nice little rodeo and two solid Texas alt-country acts, Roger Creager and Kevin Fowler. It was hot and humid as hell but there was plenty of cold Lone Star and carnie food. So all in all a great night out.

In case you don't know these guys

Roger Creager

Kevin Fowler


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy because I got to hang with a fair bit of my family on a mainly drama free night. Saw a nice little rodeo and two solid Texas alt-country acts, Roger Creager and Kevin Fowler. It was hot and humid as hell but there was plenty of cold Lone Star and carnie food. So all in all a great night out.
> 
> In case you don't know these guys
> 
> Roger Creager
> 
> Kevin Fowler



Hahaha!!! Everclear is too funny! Dang Babtist picnic!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm sure this will be long winded, so if you want to jump down right to what I'm happy about skip to the bottom? I could also be flattering myself thinking that you're interested in what I'm happy about at all. 

Anyway, with this recent move and change in my life I'm looking forward to several things, one of them being writing. I want to write more, not necessarily stories, but just write, even like journaling and what not. I also want to work on my penmanship as everything I write is in print. So I also want to journal a bit just so I can practice my cursive writing as I'd really love to write (legible) letters to people. 

So with that, I'm happy because today I bought two handcrafted pens. The wood is beautiful; the ball point pen is amazingly balanced and super easy to write and feels perfect in my hand. The other pen I bought is a fountain pen and it is amazing. It's so nice I think it alone makes my writing look better.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure this will be long winded, so if you want to jump down right to what I'm happy about skip to the bottom? I could also be flattering myself thinking that you're interested in what I'm happy about at all.
> 
> Anyway, with this recent move and change in my life I'm looking forward to several things, one of them being writing. I want to write more, not necessarily stories, but just write, even like journaling and what not. I also want to work on my penmanship as everything I write is in print. So I also want to journal a bit just so I can practice my cursive writing as I'd really love to write (legible) letters to people.
> 
> So with that, I'm happy because today I bought two handcrafted pens. The wood is beautiful; the ball point pen is amazingly balanced and super easy to write and feels perfect in my hand. The other pen I bought is a fountain pen and it is amazing. It's so nice I think it alone makes my writing look better.



I've considered doing the same and getting some really nice writing equipment. It is said that taking pride in your tools will help you take pride in your work.

Good luck with your writing, in which ever form it comes to you.


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!! Everclear is too funny! Dang Babtist picnic!



Yessir! I could almost see that one happening what with some of the wild-ass kids I knew growing up.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm sure this will be long winded, so if you want to jump down right to what I'm happy about skip to the bottom? I could also be flattering myself thinking that you're interested in what I'm happy about at all.
> 
> Anyway, with this recent move and change in my life I'm looking forward to several things, one of them being writing. I want to write more, not necessarily stories, but just write, even like journaling and what not. I also want to work on my penmanship as everything I write is in print. So I also want to journal a bit just so I can practice my cursive writing as I'd really love to write (legible) letters to people.
> 
> So with that, I'm happy because today I bought two handcrafted pens. The wood is beautiful; the ball point pen is amazingly balanced and super easy to write and feels perfect in my hand. The other pen I bought is a fountain pen and it is amazing. It's so nice I think it alone makes my writing look better.





rellis10 said:


> I've considered doing the same and getting some really nice writing equipment. It is said that taking pride in your tools will help you take pride in your work.
> 
> Good luck with your writing, in which ever form it comes to you.



Both of you should feel free to write me random letters. Make sure they have the scent of bacon and donuts. I want to tie them in a neat stack with ribbon and keep them in a small cedar box. I don't know why all of that jumped into my head, but it makes me giggle many giggles. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> Both of you should feel free to write me random letters. Make sure they have the scent of bacon and donuts. I want to tie them in a neat stack with ribbon and keep them in a small cedar box. I don't know why all of that jumped into my head, but it makes me giggle many giggles. :happy:



Hmmmm.... where does one get bacon scented paper?


----------



## Lovelyone

I'll try to make this short...

When my mother passed away she left me a small sum of money through an insurance policy. It wasn't a great deal of money but let's just say that my mom purchased me an I-pod and about 150 songs for it. 

I downloaded some of the songs to my I-tunes page and then put SOME of them on my Ipod. Life happened and I had forgotten about the rest of the songs. To be honest, I don't know what happened to them when I bought them. They didn't seem to show up on my page and I am too much of a non-techno savvy person to be able to figure it out
(I can't even figure out how to take a video that is on my ipod OFF of it) 

Fast forward to the other day...I posted on one of these "happy threads" about how I woke up singing a particular kid song and wanted to purchase it when I had some money from I-tunes. A very nice person offered to "gift" it to me. I hadn't been to my page in a while and when I finally went to it to grab my new song, there was a new tab with "purchased music". I clicked it and THERE were all my songs!!! I am so happy I could almost cry because a couple of those songs had a special meaning to mom and I.


----------



## Yakatori

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_...this will be long winded...I could also be flattering myself thinking that you're interested in what I'm happy about at all... two handcrafted pens..._"


For those of us who're truly happy, the more we express what it most seems like we're happy about (from one moment to the next), the easier it will ultimately become for other people to actually figure out how to be happy...


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> Yessir! I could almost see that one happening what with some of the wild-ass kids I knew growing up.



That part about the spiked watermelon at the church picnic reminds me of this story.

Seems that the Pastor and Choir Director were a bit out of synch last Sunday. The Pastor had just finished a blazing sermon on the sin of drunkeness by declaring all liquor should be dumped into the Cumberland River. The Choir Director led the congregation in a rousing rendition of "Shall We Gather At The River"!:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy because I got to hang with a fair bit of my family on a mainly drama free night. Saw a nice little rodeo and two solid Texas alt-country acts, Roger Creager and Kevin Fowler. It was hot and humid as hell but there was plenty of cold Lone Star and carnie food. So all in all a great night out.
> 
> In case you don't know these guys
> 
> Roger Creager
> 
> Kevin Fowler



Sounds like good times!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Sounds like good times!



It was. Those two bands are definite "party" bands that drink about as much beer during their performance as the audience does watching them. Both are real high energy. The good thing about going out to an outdoor venue like that in June in southeast Texas, is that you sweat all the beer out before you even need to go to the restroom. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> It was. Those two bands are definite "party" bands that drink about as much beer during their performance as the audience does watching them. Both are real high energy. The good thing about going out to an outdoor venue like that in June in southeast Texas, is that you sweat all the beer out before you even need to go to the restroom. :doh:




We have been referring to this month as "Junuary" because the weather is so shitty. I wouldn't mind a little Texas heat right now.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So with that, I'm happy because today I bought two handcrafted pens. The wood is beautiful; the ball point pen is amazingly balanced and super easy to write and feels perfect in my hand. The other pen I bought is a fountain pen and it is amazing. It's so nice I think it alone makes my writing look better.





rellis10 said:


> I've considered doing the same and getting some really nice writing equipment. It is said that taking pride in your tools will help you take pride in your work.
> 
> Good luck with your writing, in which ever form it comes to you.



Now, to get some good paper to write on! If you can find them, Claire Fontaine brand writng books have fantastic paper, and a song about them: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7SEzFHq_-I


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> We have been referring to this month as "Junuary" because the weather is so shitty. I wouldn't mind a little Texas heat right now.



I'd be happy to trade ya for a couple weeks. I walked out of my house this morning for work and at 5:45 A.M. it was 87F with 96% humidity.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'd be happy to trade ya for a couple weeks. I walked out of my house this morning for work and at 5:45 A.M. it was 87F with 96% humidity.


 
Holy crap. I wouldn't be able to handle it to tell you the truth. Haha.

It's gorgeous out here today and all I want is for it to last until after my sister's outside wedding (July 7). I don't think that's asking too much. Ha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap. I wouldn't be able to handle it to tell you the truth. Haha.
> 
> It's gorgeous out here today and all I want is for it to last until after my sister's outside wedding (July 7). I don't think that's asking too much. Ha.



On the bright side the humidity will drop a little by mid week but the temps are expected to hit 102-105F. :doh:

Here's to good weather for your sis' wedding. Cheers!


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I'd be happy to trade ya for a couple weeks. I walked out of my house this morning for work and at 5:45 A.M. it was 87F with 96% humidity.





Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap. I wouldn't be able to handle it to tell you the truth. Haha.
> 
> It's gorgeous out here today and all I want is for it to last until after my sister's outside wedding (July 7). I don't think that's asking too much. Ha.





LeoGibson said:


> On the bright side the humidity will drop a little by mid week but the temps are expected to hit 102-105F. :doh:
> 
> Here's to good weather for your sis' wedding. Cheers!



Texas brother, our temps and humidity do that, here in Tn., as well. You open your front door to walk out and it feels like a giant hand is pushing you in the chest, pushing you right back into the house!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> On the bright side the humidity will drop a little by mid week but the temps are expected to hit 102-105F. :doh:
> 
> Here's to good weather for your sis' wedding. Cheers!


 

Heat like that would render me pretty useless, R. That's the one thing with my stupid MS, heat intolerance. It's like i'm wading through wet, hot sand. 

Good thing I live in gorgeous BC, eh? 

And thanks for the good wishes for my sister's wedding. We're all so very excited that the baby is getting married and we would like it as perfect as possible.


----------



## danielson123

I just found out my local classic movie theater is hiring! I worked at a theater in high school and enjoyed it, and was actually thinking about volunteering at this place before, but now I might get the chance to actually work there! Color me excited! :happy:


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> It was. Those two bands are definite "party" bands that drink about as much beer during their performance as the audience does watching them. Both are real high energy. The good thing about going out to an outdoor venue like that in June in southeast Texas, is that you sweat all the beer out before you even need to go to the restroom. :doh:



It's one of the advantages of playing in a hot venue. Of course, it does bring the risk of sweaty hands dropping picks at the wrong moment or slipping on the fretboard! And if I've had a drink...and it's hot in there...and the band are going for it...it end ups pouring out of me like I'm Rory Gallagher. Those are always the best gigs!


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks for posting the cheezie link. You're so Canadian, I love it. You're the best.



That type of cheezie is just the best junk food....do you get them down state-side? SO much better than those puffie cheese-doodles!


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Anyway, with this recent move and change in my life I'm looking forward to several things, one of them being writing. I want to write more, not necessarily stories, but just write, even like journaling and what not. I also want to work on my penmanship as everything I write is in print. So I also want to journal a bit just so I can practice my cursive writing as I'd really love to write (legible) letters to people.
> 
> So with that, I'm happy because today I bought two handcrafted pens. The wood is beautiful; the ball point pen is amazingly balanced and super easy to write and feels perfect in my hand. The other pen I bought is a fountain pen and it is amazing. It's so nice I think it alone makes my writing look better.



Go Hozay! Good for you. I haven't written anything in a long while, but it's a fantastic thing to do. And there is nothing like nice new stationery!

Feel quite inspired myself!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Now, to get some good paper to write on! If you can find them, Claire Fontaine brand writng books have fantastic paper, and a song about them:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7SEzFHq_-I



Oh this is brilliant! Good song and it had me laughing. That is SO cool!

And there I was thinking it was just me, former French teacher, who had a thing for those lovely coloured notebooks with the funny little squares that make you write beautifully! Love the purple/ pink or two-tone orange checked covers.


----------



## Yakatori

^More of a moleskin guy myself. My theory is hand-writing more frequently and concentrating on the quality of it more consistently will allow me to write _beautifully_....when I really need to. But my scratch still looks like the diary of Charles Manson...


----------



## freakyfred

I had my interview today and I think it went really well. Everyone there was so sunshiney!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Now, to get some good paper to write on! If you can find them, Claire Fontaine brand writng books have fantastic paper, and a song about them:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7SEzFHq_-I



LOL - could it be that we not only share an economics paper subscription but also a favorite writing paper brand ?? 
I still use it to do the hand-written plotting part of my stories, always have a few sheets in my travel bag...

Very funny song by the way!



Librarygirl said:


> Oh this is brilliant! Good song and it had me laughing. That is SO cool!
> 
> And there I was thinking it was just me, former French teacher, who had a thing for those lovely coloured notebooks with the funny little squares that make you write beautifully! Love the purple/ pink or two-tone orange checked covers.



No ... it's not just you, it's me too! One reason I always participated in the French essay competitions at our local Institut Francais was that they also sold us not only the lovely notebooks you mentioned at discount prices, but also Claire Fontaine's wonderful pastel colored ring-binder paper with the intricate French school style feint-ruling. Love it - it's so sleek and brings out the best of penmanship... also really great for structuring thoughts on paper.


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> I had my interview today and I think it went really well. Everyone there was so sunshiney!



Great news! How soon till they let you know?
M


----------



## freakyfred

Librarygirl said:


> Great news! How soon till they let you know?
> M



I will know within the next seven days. Here's hoping I get it!


----------



## Goreki

So fucking happy I have a real phone again! It feels like a piece of my soul grew back *cries*


----------



## Librarygirl

Strangely enjoying the dramatic stormy weather! Rain is never so bad when it's warm.

Oh...And the dreaded boss is now on holiday!!! It is like a holiday for the rest of us


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm enjoying the fact that I am back home. Going to have a nice bacon sandwich, sit down and finish the book I am reading. (It's got Sexy Jazz Vampires! <3)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM SO HAPPY I scheduled my knee replacement surgery 10/01/12!!!
I was supposed to do this 12/23/11 and my boss asked me to reschedule so she could FURLOUGH my ass the last week of the year...and i could live in much more pain for 10 fucking months....stop working out...gaining and feeling shitty physically....but truly PSYCHED to get it fixed and move on with my life after 5 days of fuckin fun in ohio for ALL GOOD FESTIVAL in mid-July and a trip to Evergreen Colorado and the last 3 days of PHISH this season Labor Day weekend*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I AM SO HAPPY I scheduled my knee replacement surgery 10/01/12!!!
> 
> *


*

Great news! Really pleased for you
Have a good weekend!
M*


----------



## Librarygirl

An unusually quiet day at work where we're all lightening up and catchign up with the dreaded boss away. Just enjoying a nice coffee and a blueberry and cream cheese muffin in a nice coffee place and listening to REM. Then back to work for a meeting with a colleague who happens to be a very attractive and witty BHM. Then winding down to the weekend a big party for my uncle's 60th!


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> An unusually quiet day at work where we're all lightening up and catchign up with the dreaded boss away. Just enjoying a nice coffee and a blueberry and cream cheese muffin in a nice coffee place and listening to REM. Then back to work for a meeting with a colleague who happens to be a very attractive and witty BHM. Then winding down to the weekend a big party for my uncle's 60th!



That sounds like a happy Friday & prospective w/end indeed. Hope the meeting went well


----------



## Surlysomething

LONG WEEKEND, Bitches! 

View attachment longweekend.jpg


----------



## redline

10 people bought the EP I made.

:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

redline said:


> 10 people bought the EP I made.
> 
> :happy:



that's always a GREAT feeling.


----------



## Bearsy

getting ready for a date with a girl that really like


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Had my first taste of EVE solo PVP in the first month I've played.

God what a rush. xD

But it feels great.


----------



## Lovelyone

The olympic trials are making me happy.


----------



## LeoGibson

Another dark rainy day, yay! A nice sale on meat again this weekend for the 4th, means another brisket smoking away and 2 racks of baby backs ready to join it in another couple of hours. Plus not one damn thing on my agenda for today but to chill the F out. Today is a good day!:happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

Librarygirl said:


> And my new wavy hairstyle (thank you Babyliss!).



Back in the mists of time Djudex and Mr Bob demanded proof of my wavy hairstyle...It's been a long time coming, but here it is! 

View attachment July best low res.jpg


----------



## rellis10

A big football game on TV, a chilled bottle of cider and two days holiday to look forward to... definitly happy.


----------



## djudex

Librarygirl said:


> Back in the mists of time Djudex and Mr Bob demanded proof of my wavy hairstyle...It's been a long time coming, but here it is!



I'm kind of disappointed, I was really hoping for a totally 1980's 'I just did 8 lines of coke and found my hair crimper' type hairdo


----------



## escapist

I'm happy I found a "size disparity" site tumblr.com. Full of great stuff. As a huge 6'4ish guy 450+ guy I've always had a thing for smaller women. The sites not totally about that its really just about size disparity of all types, MM, FF, MF, BBW, BHM, etc. I even found some pics of Dim's members :blush: (hopefully they know their pics are out there).

After fully enjoying the site though it was brought to my attention that there are probably pics/video of me floating around since I dwarf a lot of people every day out and about in public every day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Back in the mists of time Djudex and Mr Bob demanded proof of my wavy hairstyle...It's been a long time coming, but here it is!


*
LOOKING INCREDIBLE GIRL*


----------



## Lovelyone

a local girl is heading for the Olympics in Track and Field. I am rooting her on and sending up prayers that she does well.


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> LOOKING INCREDIBLE GIRL*



Oh yeah, don't get me wrong you're looking good! I just wanted crazy, coked out wavy hair because I'm koo-koo like that.


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> Back in the mists of time Djudex and Mr Bob demanded proof of my wavy hairstyle...It's been a long time coming, but here it is!



The hair is total win, but the awesome dress is hella cool and needs a proper summer to go with it. I command the weather to do better!


----------



## ODFFA

Due to a bit of Sunday night laziness I let my hair air dry & thought I would have to do some serious damage control this morning. But I woke up to find a totally unexpected, workable natural wave. What?! 



djudex said:


> I'm kind of disappointed, I was really hoping for a totally 1980's 'I just did 8 lines of coke and found my hair crimper' type hairdo



We'll forgive djudex his imagination fail... this time 
Love the dress too, M!


----------



## Librarygirl

Thank you all for the lovely comments..I haven't quite got the knack of multi-quoting, but anyway...

Haha! Djudex, I will try harder next time. Maybe a few vodkas before attempting hair styling and I will create crazy hair worthy of The Simpson's Sideshow Bob....Watch this space!!!!!

Yes, we definitely need the weather! I have all these summer clothes I can't wear and will admit to using the fancy effects of my i-phone camera app to brighten that pic (it was actually even gloomier, but it was the kind of party where getting outside was still a preferable option to remaining inside, lol!). (Disappointing food, endless people who seemed to know me, but who I was too young the last time I met them to remember, endless people talking about ROADS and property prices- why do people do that??). On that note, I wonder if it is a sign of age, but hope that I never get so old I find that interesting, lol!

And yes, aren't 'Hair moments' like that fantastic? I've yet to ever wake up to a 'good look', but strangely the longer my hair gets a natural wave does seem to be appearing, which is cool. 

Happy new week everyone!


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Librarygirl said:


> Back in the mists of time Djudex and Mr Bob demanded proof of my wavy hairstyle...It's been a long time coming, but here it is!



Very nice your dress made me remember it was meant to be summer as i gaze through the window at the dull rain filled clouds and the trees blowing briskly in the wind. Then again this is England


----------



## Surlysomething

Whatever! Stupid site. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a fun weekend with my sisters and friends Bacheloretting it up downtown.

Tons of laughs and inappropriate gifts and the like.




View from our suite.


----------



## MrBob

biglynch said:


> The hair is total win, but the awesome dress is hella cool and needs a proper summer to go with it. I command the weather to do better!


+1. That dress deserves some sunshine. And we do definitely need some sunshine...this global warming better pull it's finger out!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I had a fun weekend with my sisters and friends Bacheloretting it up downtown.
> 
> Tons of laughs and inappropriate gifts and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from our suite.
> * I LOVE YOUR CITY!!! ONE OF these days I am getting there..it is so freaking clean looking and gorgeous...every shot you post!!! I have a feeling i would never want to leave...but then again..i need the warm...although right now it is just a tad TOOO WARM...sick of high 90s everyday...such is life...
> *


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> Surlysomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fun weekend with my sisters and friends Bacheloretting it up downtown.
> 
> Tons of laughs and inappropriate gifts and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from our suite.
> * I LOVE YOUR CITY!!! ONE OF these days I am getting there..it is so freaking clean looking and gorgeous...every shot you post!!! I have a feeling i would never want to leave...but then again..i need the warm...although right now it is just a tad TOOO WARM...sick of high 90s everyday...such is life...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the rain is good, it keeps it all shiny and fresh. Haha. But seriously, when it's sunny here it's gorgeous and can't be beat but we've had a lot of rain lately. I guess it would make sense seeing we're pretty much a rain forest.
> 
> I will take this ANY DAY over the heat you all are getting. I could not function in it at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the rain is good, it keeps it all shiny and fresh. Haha. But seriously, when it's sunny here it's gorgeous and can't be beat but we've had a lot of rain lately. I guess it would make sense seeing we're pretty much a rain forest.
> 
> I will take this ANY DAY over the heat you all are getting. I could not function in it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was talking to an IT guy in Seattle today working with me on my account....and he mentioned that they always have openings....and currently they have some perfect ones for me in SEATTLE!!! although I like Portland better....I might just apply to see what they say...and get an idea of pay scale...I know their business pretty damn good*
Click to expand...


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> Surlysomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was talking to an IT guy in Seattle today working with me on my account....and he mentioned that they always have openings....and currently they have some perfect ones for me in SEATTLE!!! although I like Portland better....I might just apply to see what they say...and get an idea of pay scale...I know their business pretty damn good*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland looks like it would be a hoot. But hey, if you don't like it you could always move back, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Decided im going to have me a holiday/christmas shopping in London at the end of the year and nothing is going to stop me


----------



## Surlysomething

Woke up feeling good!

Family from Florida made it safely here so i'll get to squeeze them tonight. Bring on that adorable chocolately baby! 

+ good hair (because that's always important!)


Happy 4th to all my Americano friends! Have fun and don't blow your fingers off. 

View attachment miniflag-thumb-260x223-13188.jpg


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Woke up feeling good!
> 
> Family from Florida made it safely here so i'll get to squeeze them tonight. Bring on that adorable chocolately baby!
> 
> + good hair (because that's always important!)
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to all my Americano friends! * Have fun and don't blow your fingers off.*



Thanks Surly, that was nice. In light of your attached photo and the burn bans in effect in much of our country, I would like to rephrase my version of your sentiment as such: Y'all have fun an' don't set nuthin' on far! 

View attachment wildfire wb md.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Yesterday, my husband flew Peyton to California so she can visit her daddy in Arizona for 3 months...my mom will have her for a week, and we are surprising my sister tonight at the family's annual 4th of July party. My sister emailed me yesterday and told me she is pregnant with her first baby...and she is surprising the whole family tonight...at the party. I'm so excited. I love my life, but these are the times that I hate being on this island 3000 miles away.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HEADING TO ALL GOOD FESTIVAL next week and this will make me happier then HELL in the heat!!!!* 

View attachment SBBeachChair-Lime.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

1. A potential reunion with some friends who live in PA - we're looking at meeting up somewhere in the Eastern USA, maybe Charleston, SC. I've known them for 14 years this month and though we don't see each other often it is like no time at all has gone by when we're together and we laugh so much. Here's hoping we go somewhere warm, in any case. Still haven't given up on the California dream either.

2. The sun has come out (AT LAST!)

3. I get a work day out on Tuesday (and yes, it finishes early and there are SHOPS and CAFES nearby!).

4. A technological error in my favour has saved me from considerable agonising and heartache. Thank you computer!

5. Acupuncture has made my neck pain disappear and given me a great sense of power and emotional clarity. Long may this kickass attitude continue! I'm finished with people who mess me around and are flaky. My time and emotions are too precious to waste on people who dont' offer me their time, undivided attention or even basic good manners, let alone anything more. It is a sad fact that "faux amis" are not just a feature of foreign language learning, lol, but, as they say, what doesn't break you, makes you stronger.

6. Nothing like I relaxing Sunday catching up with friends.

7. Got a letter from a distant relative who has been researching the mystery German Jewish coffee roaster.

So yes, feeling pretty cheery!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> 1. A potential reunion with some friends who live in PA - we're looking at meeting up somewhere in the Eastern USA, maybe Charleston, SC. *
> 
> 5. Acupuncture has made my neck pain disappear and given me a great sense of power and emotional clarity. Long may this kickass attitude continue! I'm finished with people who mess me around and are flaky. My time and emotions are too precious to waste on people who dont' offer me their time, undivided attention or even basic good manners, let alone anything more. It is a sad fact that "faux amis" are not just a feature of foreign language learning, lol, but, as they say, what doesn't break you, makes you stronger.
> *
> So yes, feeling pretty cheery!



*YEAH EASTERN USA!!!! I am there, would love to meet you!!!

and here here to acupuncture removing pain & flakey UNWORTHY people renting space in our brains!!!*


----------



## MrBob

I had maybe the greatest musical experience of my life with my band yesterday. We played in a tiny bar that was packed to the rafters and it went crazy. It was one of those experiences that'll always remind me why I love playing to an audience. If you could bottle that feeling it'd be more powerful than any drug on the planet. I was utterly drained at the end of it and my legs still feel like Jelly today. To think this is how some lucky sods make a living permenantly.

And on a side note I think my friend's sister fancies me. I'll see how that goes!


----------



## Mishty

I woke up with *no* hangover to some cold Summer rain and the smell of fresh donuts.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am probably showing my age here...but I watched Xanadu today. It was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. My parents bought me the album (yes vinyl) for Christmas and I saved it through the years until I moved at the beginning of this year. Singing along with the songs was so much fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HEADING TO ALL GOOD FESTIVAL next week and this will make me happier then HELL in the heat!!!!*



May I ask where you are going?



Lovelyone said:


> I am probably showing my age here...but I watched Xanadu today. It was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. My parents bought me the album (yes vinyl) for Christmas and I saved it through the years until I moved at the beginning of this year. Singing along with the songs was so much fun.



Lol, I have to admit that I have gone on youtube a couple of times and looked up scenes from the movie


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask where you are going?



ALL GOOD FESTIVAL

*ALL GOOD FESTIVAL IS IN THORNVILLE, OHIO*


----------



## MrBob

I've sent off my Open Uni application and shall finally be doing that Degree course after several years of procrastination. Just found out I'm eligible for the full course grant too so shall be blowing half of that on some watercooling gear for my PC and a new guitar. Kerching!

Oh and I woke up with fantastic bedhair today. I'm int that happy phase between haircuts where it can't help but look great...like a tonsorial golden hour.


----------



## Anjula

1) I love this place
2) I've made a great musaka
3) We ar going to Rome next week
4) I still love fat boys


----------



## Librarygirl

Anjula said:


> 1) 4) I still love fat boys



I'm happy as I still love fat men too! (Though I felt a bit embarrassed as I think a colleague may have clocked me checking out his belly earlier....!)

Happy as it is July 14th! Bonne fete! (can't get accents to work, grrr)
Many happy memories of a Bastille Day spent in France many years ago with my amazing friends I'm visiting in the USA in the autumn.


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> 2) I've made a great musaka



Yes but can you make a Korgano?


----------



## topher38

1. Kentucky still makes bourbon.
2. Canada still makes whiskey 
3. I can still get drunk.....


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm happy because I actually thought ahead and bought a new fan for my apartment. Hallelujah, it's a warm one today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy because I actually thought ahead and bought a new fan for my apartment. Hallelujah, it's a warm one today.



you and me both sister. I can handle the heat when I'm outside since i'm used to 42 degree weather, but sadly I'm used to AC inside as well. You better believe I went out a few days ago and bought a fan. I'm been sitting in front of it all day. It's the little things. 

(Also, we must have made out at your sister's wedding because this summer cold has me by the balls as well.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> (Also, we must have made out at your sister's wedding because this summer cold has me by the balls as well.)



Isn't it the worst?  I wanted to enjoy the day but i've actually just slept most of it away.

Feel better, Josie.


----------



## ODFFA

Last night was one of those unforgettable Saturday evenings. A friend of mine dropped by at the same time that my aunt & uncle were visiting us. Many many laughs ensued, combined with some very profound discussions. 

And I managed to squeeze in two awesome online chats - one with an old friend and one with a newer friend I made thanks to Dims. Damn! Life really can be good sometimes :happy:


----------



## Mordecai

I'm getting sleep on a regular basis!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mordecai said:


> I'm getting sleep on a regular basis!



That's good to hear, I had some trouble last week with being unable to drop off and it made things _rather unpleasant_.


----------



## deanbpm

I went to the market today and paid £20 for a print that is worth £200. Sweet!


----------



## deanbpm

Oh and I got a old radio for £12








and this is the print I paid £20 for which is worth £200







I just grabbed the photos off the net to save me taking photos myself.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy that it has rained everyday for a week now. I love the rain, I would gladly go join my friend in Ireland, or move to the pacific northwest if it wasn't for the fact that I'd miss Texas cooking too much.


----------



## freakyfred

I finally got around to reading One Piece and it's awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Billie Holiday
Butter Chicken
Pear Jelly Bellies
Cool showers
Long phone calls with friends
Summer rain
Dark chocolate..


----------



## The Dark Lady

I finally saw _Moonrise Kingdom_ & loved it!


----------



## biglynch

Nice to know that people at work recognise how hard i work. Got myself employee of the month. I get a £50 voucher for John lewis, a meal for two in the restaurant at the casino i work at, and a night in Newcastle this xmas. Only issue is i need someone to take out for the meal. :doh:


----------



## Melian

While waiting for my first thesis defense date (yes...this department forces us to defend twice), all I've been doing is sleeping in, hanging out with friends, getting drunk, lounging around and playing LOTR: War in the North. Life is fucking sweet, right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> While waiting for my first thesis defense date (yes...this department forces us to defend twice), all I've been doing is sleeping in, hanging out with friends, getting drunk, lounging around and playing LOTR: War in the North. Life is fucking sweet, right now.



I haven't said this in a long time, I love you and we should make out. Call ME a Dirty knob loving star puncher.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> While waiting for my first thesis defense date (yes...this department forces us to defend twice), all I've been doing is sleeping in, hanging out with friends, getting drunk, lounging around and playing LOTR: War in the North. Life is fucking sweet, right now.



With the thesis done, no more work for now? (given what you've said about your co-workers.....that alone sounds pretty sweet!)


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't said this in a long time, I love you and we should make out. Call ME a Dirty knob loving star puncher.



You knob-gobbling pile of crotch-droppings. :wubu:



Tad said:


> With the thesis done, no more work for now? (given what you've said about your co-workers.....that alone sounds pretty sweet!)



Yeah, I'm essentially in work-limbo. Technically, I"m supposed to be working on the presentation for the defense, but since I had to give an exit seminar a few months ago, the slides are already finished. I'm just casually reviewing my thesis to memorize some of the lesser techniques, in the event that a reviewer actually cares to mention them, but that's all the "work" that needs to be done, and I haven't gone to the lab for more than an hour since March! Not having to see those asshats is such a beautiful thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't said this in a long time, I love you and we should make out. Call ME a Dirty knob loving star puncher.


 

And again, you need some sort of intervention, Mr.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> While waiting for my first thesis defense date (yes...this department forces us to defend twice), all I've been doing is sleeping in, hanging out with friends, getting drunk, lounging around and playing LOTR: War in the North. Life is fucking sweet, right now.



Two defenses? That's just cruel.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> And again, you need some sort of intervention, Mr.



Haha, why do you hate me when I love you so much? I want to love you so hard!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haha, why do you hate me when I love you so much? I want to love you so hard!


 

Because I love Z-Bird so it makes me a little uncomfortable when you flirt relentlessly. I get all Canadian DEFENSIVE. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Because I love Z-Bird so it makes me a little uncomfortable when you flirt relentlessly. I get all Canadian DEFENSIVE. Hahahahaha.



 you care so much surly and that makes my heart sing. The Z and I have an approved list of flirtees. You being at the top of it. ;-)


----------



## Tad

Yesterday was the final day of a two week long music festival in my city. Last year we had passes and went most days, this year we only went yesterday eveningthe line up overall was just not so interesting to us this year.

But last night was great. First we say Somali-Canadian rapper Knaan, who is quite brilliant (amongst other things, waving flag the song used for the soccer world cup in South Africa is one of his songs). His flight into town had been delayed by storms, so he started half an hour late, pretty much walked off whatever vehicle brought him from the airport and onto stage, but still put on a good show.

Then, after a little bit of downtime, Metric came on. My wife and I had seen them last year, and been pretty underwhelmed by their live show, for all that we like their music well enough. Since then our son has become a big time fan, and theyve come out with a new CD. For my wife and I we probably wouldnt have bothered, and we warned the boy that it may not be that impressive of a show. But the warning was not needed. Whatever it was that was missing last year, was there this year. They are not a band that does a lot of direct audience interaction, but this year they seemed much more present and engaged with the audience, instead of lost in making the music. There were still a few long stretches of instrumentals with their singer playing with her control board to edit the sound, but even those were not a big deal. Overall we left feeling pretty happy and energized (OK, the boy completely pumped up and on cloud nine, us parents more at a warm glow level).

I dont know if Id recommend seeing Metric to othersIve had one good and one bad experience, who knows how theyd be on any given night? But overall, if they are coming to your town, Id say at least consider going to see them. (if you like that sort of music, of course).

Oh, and we got our minimum annual requirement of deep fried food in while we where there (deep fried oreos for my wife, funnel cake with ice cream for the boy and I). All in all, a good evening


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you care so much surly and that makes my heart sing. The Z and I have an approved list of flirtees. You being at the top of it. ;-)



*why cause she's a CANUK and shit.....*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*2 more days of work then 5 days off, all in a perfect row and*

ALL GOOD FESTIVAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you care so much surly and that makes my heart sing. The Z and I have an approved list of flirtees. You being at the top of it. ;-)


 

Haha. Ok, as long as Z-bird says it's ok, i'm all good.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *why cause she's a CANUK and shit.....*


 
Haha. Maple Syrup for everyone!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *why cause she's a CANUK and shit.....*


 Everyone knows that all things Canada and Canadian are the most magical things ever. 

Example: if it weren't for the wonders of Canadians, we'd all still be wearing button up jeans. The Zipper was invented by a Canadian.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pam Anderson and William Shatner are from Canadia so they also gave us *cheese*.


----------



## luvemlarge90

I am happy because I am officially coming out of the FA closet. This is my first post and I'm glad to feel at ease.


----------



## Mordecai

I saw Moonrise Kingdom; I am a sucker for Wes Anderson.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Mordecai said:


> I saw Moonrise Kingdom; I am a sucker for Wes Anderson.



Niiiiiiiiice. So what'd you think of it then?


----------



## Mordecai

The Dark Lady said:


> Niiiiiiiiice. So what'd you think of it then?



Rather good. Interesting to see him use other actors and how he handled the children. The storyline was fine and, overall, fantastic.


----------



## LeoGibson

Good news at the doctors office. No ruptures and the muscle years aren't too bad and they are healing so no surgery required. I got my cortisone shot and things are already feeling better.


----------



## cakeboy

Today I'm happy about this board. Hot women, fun times, and (personally at least) no creepy or stupid PM'ers.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Good news at the doctors office. No ruptures and the muscle years aren't too bad and they are healing so no surgery required. I got my cortisone shot and things are already feeling better.



Yay for feeling better and no surgery! :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Today I'm happy about this board. Hot women, fun times, and (personally at least) no creepy or stupid PM'ers.



*really.....

i find that surprising after CAKE DICK presenting*


----------



## Mordecai

cakeboy said:


> Today I'm happy about this board. Hot women, fun times, and (personally at least) no creepy or stupid PM'ers.



Wait, there are creepy PMers? Man, I miss out on all the cool stuff.


----------



## cakeboy

No cake dick PM'ers period! It's all good


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today I'm happy that I have the superpower to make kids so excited about reading that they literally bounce off the walls in their passion to devour ALL the books. How the hell am I doing this? This shouldn't even be possible.


----------



## superblooper

I think I'm mostly over her.


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy that I have the superpower to make kids so excited about reading that they literally bounce off the walls in their passion to devour ALL the books. How the hell am I doing this? This shouldn't even be possible.



Bestest super power ever!


----------



## RentonBob

Just booked my flights to Maui 

Can't wait to get there


----------



## The Dark Lady

Tad said:


> Bestest super power ever!



Thanks! With any luck, this particular superpower will eventually lead to flight!

Today, I'm happy that the ending to _The Dark Knight Rises_ was the most beautiful gift any movie's ever given me. It was magnificent.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy that I have the superpower to make kids so excited about reading that they literally bounce off the walls in their passion to devour ALL the books. How the hell am I doing this? This shouldn't even be possible.


'Devour ALL the books' was my life's work from about 4 to uh....now. lol


----------



## Goreki

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy that I have the superpower to make kids so excited about reading that they literally bounce off the walls in their passion to devour ALL the books. How the hell am I doing this? This shouldn't even be possible.


That is the most full-of-win thing I have ever heard.


----------



## balletguy

Hell its Friday!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Fit my fat ass into a pair of capris that i've owned for at least 4 years that I could never get into. I had faith I would wear them one day. It's not so much that I lost weight and got into them as much as I really like them and I can finally wear them. Haha.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I just reserved a room at the Venetian & got perfect seats for Phantom of the Opera. You guys . . . I'm a happy damn dark lady.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

The Dark Lady said:


> I just reserved a room at the Venetian & got perfect seats for Phantom of the Opera. You guys . . . I'm a happy damn dark lady.



It's amazing saw it in London last year ,when I went because of my size I got moved into the royal box with moveable chairs and a usher to bring drinks and refreshments ,see there are some advantages to being big . Hope you enjoy it, as much as I did


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Enjoying the sunshine in sunny old blighty, it;s a rare thing here


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> I just reserved a room at the Venetian & got perfect seats for Phantom of the Opera. You guys . . . I'm a happy damn dark lady.



Ah! Phantom is amazing :wubu:

I'm just happy because I gave a practice presentation of my thesis defense seminar to my boss, and then asked him, "is there a possibility that I'll fail?"

He said, "probably not."


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigWilliamUK said:


> It's amazing saw it in London last year ,when I went because of my size I got moved into the royal box with moveable chairs and a usher to bring drinks and refreshments ,see there are some advantages to being big . Hope you enjoy it, as much as I did



Very nice! Note to self: attend the theatre with BigWilliam next time.


Melian said:


> Ah! Phantom is amazing :wubu:
> 
> I'm just happy because I gave a practice presentation of my thesis defense seminar to my boss, and then asked him, "is there a possibility that I'll fail?"
> 
> He said, "probably not."



Hurray! I suppose that's better than "Hell yes," at any rate. What's your thesis, if I might inquire?


----------



## LeoGibson

It hasn't been too hot lately thanks to all the rain and I'm happy because I have been in a pretty creative frame of mind of late.


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> Hurray! I suppose that's better than "Hell yes," at any rate. What's your thesis, if I might inquire?



Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.

Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.
> 
> Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.



I'm so hot right now


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.
> 
> Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.



*SHOW OFF!!! :bow:*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.
> 
> Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.



This is the most I have ever wanted to rep a post. Sadly, I cannot. Damn you rep limitations.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.
> 
> Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.



You make me smile, lady.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Melian said:


> Supervisors are always less than enthusiastic about everything, it seems.
> 
> Our lab focuses on a subset of DNA regulatory mechanisms (ie. chemical modifications on the DNA that determine how any given gene or genetic element will function), and it is a commonly-held view in the scientific community that these modifications (epigenetics) are completely dependent on DNA sequence. My thesis includes several experiments showing that DNA sequence rarely controls the epigenome in an appreciable way, however, in some rare instances it can exert a powerful effect that may create disease risk alleles that can be stratified by modification status.



Nothing any of us will ever post in the cute pics thread will ever come close to being as hot as this. FUCK YEAH SCIENCE!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Peekin' in to say, I'm happy that many new changes are coming for me.  It's all gonna be good.  At least that's my plan.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Peekin' in to say, I'm happy that many new changes are coming for me.  It's all gonna be good.  At least that's my plan.



Oh SHIT! Look who it is!! I haven't heard from you in like....a day!!!


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Peekin' in to say, I'm happy that many new changes are coming for me.  It's all gonna be good.  At least that's my plan.



SHE'S ALIVE!!!!!!   

And glad that good things are coming your way.


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> Nothing any of us will ever post in the cute pics thread will ever come close to being as hot as this. FUCK YEAH SCIENCE!



QFT ^^^^^


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Peekin' in to say, I'm happy that many new changes are coming for me.  It's all gonna be good.  At least that's my plan.



Yay!! Post pics 

To the rest of you sapiosexuals: I wish my husband shared your love of science! He zones out and makes nauseated faces whenever I mention my research.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Yay!! Post pics
> 
> To the rest of you sapiosexuals: I wish my husband shared your love of science! He zones out and makes nauseated faces whenever I mention my research.



I remember this one time I read some of your work, I came in my pants twice.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Yay!! Post pics
> 
> To the rest of you sapiosexuals: I wish my husband shared your love of science! He zones out and makes nauseated faces whenever I mention my research.



Possibly for the best....I mean, can you imagine? You are out for dinner, he asks how your work was, you start talking about what you were doing and suddenly he proceeds to scoop you up like you were Fay Wray and he was King Kong.....


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> To the rest of you sapiosexuals: I wish my husband shared your love of science! He zones out and makes nauseated faces whenever I mention my research.



Forget not being interested in science, that's just plain rude.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

The Dark Lady said:


> Very nice! Note to self: attend the theatre with BigWilliam next time.
> 
> 
> Anytime. x


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Yay!! Post pics
> 
> To the rest of you sapiosexuals: I wish my husband shared your love of science! He zones out and makes nauseated faces whenever I mention my research.



For me it's not just the intelligence. I have a keen interest in epigenics. I have been researching the subject, elementary in comparison to your research, but it is fascinating.


----------



## biglynch

The sun is out in full force, i'm not worling for 4 more days, and all trains to london are not running thus i am missing all that stress. Oh and iced cocktails are also a mahoosive bonus too. Good times.


----------



## freakyfred

I'm back from Cardiff and it was absolutely awesome. Amongst other things, I went to the Doctor Who Experience and that was fantastic. My face is a wee bit burnt now though. It was hoooot there.


----------



## Sasquatch!

freakyfred said:


> I'm back from Cardiff and it was absolutely awesome. Amongst other things, I went to the Doctor Who Experience and that was fantastic. My face is a wee bit burnt now though. It was hoooot there.



DUDE. You should have said so, I would've made time for a drink or something.


----------



## Shan34

Less than two weeks I will be flying to Seattle and spending 10 glorious days with my daughter ... Busting at the seems with excitement


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

We managed to get 2 four-course dinners from Red Lobster for 20 bucks.


----------



## balletguy

its friday night


----------



## biglynch

PUBCRAWL DAY! Yey, im ready to get my drink on. Weater looks awesome got my Xmas tree costume ready. Canny wait to get rolling. Have a great day peeps.


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> DUDE. You should have said so, I would've made time for a drink or something.



Aw pooey that would have been cool. Will plan ahead next time!


----------



## ODFFA

1. Endorphin high from fun cardio workout
2. Very good Super 15 semi-final rugby game
3. Biltong! (SA style beef jerky - haven't had it in ages)


----------



## MrBob

ODFFA said:


> 1. Endorphin high from fun cardio workout
> 2. Very good Super 15 semi-final rugby game
> 3. Biltong! (SA style beef jerky - haven't had it in ages)



Ah, crap. I missed the Super15. I'm assuming the Sharks won?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my new bundle of joy......I am thinking of naming her TOULELAH....I don't even know where that came from.....or WILMA? ideas pls* 

View attachment TOULELAH.jpg


View attachment TOULELAH.MOMMY.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

MrBob said:


> Ah, crap. I missed the Super15. I'm assuming the Sharks won?



They did! Though the Stormers gave them a good run. I'll admit, I'm not tooo optimistic for the Sharks' final game against the Chiefs  Fingers crossed, though.


----------



## djudex

I'm at my mom's house this weekend and she's making pancakes for breakfast today! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

It's Sunday, I have some racks of ribs smoking, a nice tequila y sangrita to sip on, and my old acoustic guitar is strumming in tune. I'm thinking this will be a nice relaxing day.:happy:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today I'm happy because I'm on my way to the Big Rock Candy Mountain!


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I'm on my way to the Big Rock Candy Mountain!



Let's go to Candy Mountain Laaaaaady! CANDY MOOOOUNTAAAAIN!


----------



## Surlysomething

I got to meet my 8 day old baby cousin Brooklyn today.

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

My husband gets home from Nebraska tomorrow....and we are beginning preparations for our move next year. Hung out and talked to one of my Marines yesterday...he opened up a lot about his PTSD. Talked to my sister today about her pregnancy. It's her first, and I'm gonna be an aunt for the first time. Only part about living in Hawaii that sucks ass. I have so much to be happy about 

I have my daughter too...beautiful. I have no other words to describe this child


----------



## Anjula

bunch of idiots lolz that made my day lol

just for the record I live next to the fuckin beach



HDANGEL15 said:


> *my new bundle of joy......I am thinking of naming her TOULELAH....I don't even know where that came from.....or WILMA? ideas pls*



daw daw daw uber cute kitty!


----------



## AuntHen

Anjula said:


> bunch of idiots lolz that made my day lol
> 
> just for the record I live next to the fuckin beach
> 
> 
> 
> daw daw daw uber cute kitty!



how warm does the Baltic Sea get during the summer? Is your sand black? I picture it that way.


----------



## Anjula

fat9276 said:


> how warm does the Baltic Sea get during the summer? Is your sand black? I picture it that way.



Idk I dont spend summer in Poland lolz. And about sand...its not black


----------



## Lovelyone

HDANGEL15 said:


> *my new bundle of joy......I am thinking of naming her TOULELAH....I don't even know where that came from.....or WILMA? ideas pls*



OMGosh she's so precious. Have fun naming her. When my mom got a kitten from my sister ten years ago--mom said "I think I wont even name her cos it's not like she's going to respond". I am surprised that the cat doesn't have an identity crisis cos everyone calls her a different name. OH and Toulelah sounds a bit like Tahlulah, its a cute name.


----------



## MrBob

I must say I have been enjoying these Olympics, but almost as entertaining as the events (Well done Wiggo, btw!) has been the antics of London mayor Boris Johnson. He nearly had me in tears of laughter when he got stuck in mid air on a zipline for 5 minutes while wearing a business suit, a blue crash helmet and waving two union flags. If it was any other politician it would be a PR disaster...Boris turns it into a triumph. I do love that crazy bastard!


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'm happy today because LIFE COULD BE A DREAM, SHABOOM, IF I COULD TAKE YOU UP TO PARADISE ABOVE, SHABOOM


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because the main plant I deliver to is shut down for the next 5 days, if I can get the smaller satellite plant to take both tomorrow's delivery and Friday's too, I can have a nice three day weekend. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> I'm happy today because LIFE COULD BE A DREAM, SHABOOM, IF I COULD TAKE YOU UP TO PARADISE ABOVE, SHABOOM



Yeah, I'd be totally be happy too IF YOU WOULD TELL ME I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT YOU LOVE--WHY LIFE COULD BE A DREAM, SWEETHEART....


----------



## LeoGibson

3 Day weekend. 'Nuff said!!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> 3 Day weekend. 'Nuff said!!



Me toooooo! And perfect weather! And no expectations!

Have a good one, R!


----------



## Melian

3h until the defense!!!

This is only 1 of 2, but it's the main one - if I pass this, there is essentially no way that I can fail the second exam (bureaucratic crap policies in this department).


----------



## Lovelyone

I had one of the best sleeps I have had in a long time last night.


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> 3h until the defense!!!
> 
> This is only 1 of 2, but it's the main one - if I pass this, there is essentially no way that I can fail the second exam (bureaucratic crap policies in this department).



You'll do great! Good luck!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> 3h until the defense!!!
> 
> This is only 1 of 2, but it's the main one - if I pass this, there is essentially no way that I can fail the second exam (bureaucratic crap policies in this department).



Knock 'em dead! 

(errr, not literally of course, or at least not until they've entered your fantabulous results.....)


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Me toooooo! And perfect weather! And no expectations!
> 
> Have a good one, R!



I fully intend to, thank you, I have everything but the weather part, it's gonna be HOT and dry, but what the hell, I'm still off! Enjoy your 3 day weekend too,T.:happy:



Melian said:


> 3h until the defense!!!
> 
> This is only 1 of 2, but it's the main one - if I pass this, there is essentially no way that I can fail the second exam (bureaucratic crap policies in this department).



Good Luck! Give 'em hell!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> 3h until the defense!!!
> 
> This is only 1 of 2, but it's the main one - if I pass this, there is essentially no way that I can fail the second exam (bureaucratic crap policies in this department).



Kick ass, lady!


----------



## MrBob

SSD Drive...honestly, how did I ever manage without one?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lovelyone said:


> OMGosh she's so precious. Have fun naming her. When my mom got a kitten from my sister ten years ago--mom said "I think I wont even name her cos it's not like she's going to respond". I am surprised that the cat doesn't have an identity crisis cos everyone calls her a different name. OH and Toulelah sounds a bit like Tahlulah, its a cute name.



*That's what I named her...spelling be damned....TOULELAH...she is a crazy kitten monster...my older CAT IS PISSED and hisses at the little adorable kitten about 100 times a day....Pumpkin won't sleep in my room or for that matter he won't come upstairs.....Toulelah has been growled at 1000 times, but keeps coming back for more.....I am told that in time they will become buddys...I can't imagine that??????

ear plugz are my best friend currently....*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *That's what I named her...spelling be damned....TOULELAH...she is a crazy kitten monster...my older CAT IS PISSED and hisses at the little adorable kitten about 100 times a day....Pumpkin won't sleep in my room or for that matter he won't come upstairs.....Toulelah has been growled at 1000 times, but keeps coming back for more.....I am told that in time they will become buddys...I can't imagine that??????
> 
> ear plugz are my best friend currently....*



They both sound lovely! Loved the pics of Toulelah, but it won't let me rep you any more. Hope they're calming down (or at least are asleep and giving you a brief respite!)


----------



## Librarygirl

1. I've taken up drawing manga and am having so much fun! Now to treat myself to some copic markers...
2. Holiday planning!!!
3. As Mrs Doyle would say..."Time for a nice cup of tea"...


----------



## Melian

Defense = MURDERED 

Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight." 

I am still hung over. Hahaha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Defense = MURDERED
> 
> Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight."
> 
> I am still hung over. Hahaha.



Congratulations! Glad you killed it! You earned that hangover, enjoy every torturous minute of it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> 1. I've taken up drawing manga and am having so much fun! Now to treat myself to some copic markers...
> 2. Holiday planning!!!
> 3. As Mrs Doyle would say..."Time for a nice cup of tea"...



*i have to google half the stuff you youngn's post here.....you all will never talk to me again if IC I had no idea what the word MANGA was 
i know all sorts of html5 and css3 stuff...but anime and gaming and that type of stuff.....nope nope.....

I am happy that both 4 legged furrballs are out of my vision and HEARING...and I have spent the last 2 hours studying my html5 & css3 class

who the fuck is mrs Doyle...what Holiday is coming up? I am clueless....or is that a brit way of saying *VACAY* *


----------



## MrBob

Yup, holiday means vacation...or technically the other way around.

And Mrs Doyle is a lovely Irish woman who excels in dispensing refreshing beverages.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Defense = MURDERED
> 
> Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight."
> 
> I am still hung over. Hahaha.



Wooo hooo! So happy for you!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Melian said:


> Defense = MURDERED
> 
> Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight."
> 
> I am still hung over. Hahaha.



WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!! Fucking delivered it! Congrats, girl!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Defense = MURDERED
> 
> Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight."
> 
> I am still hung over. Hahaha.


*
party on...what's next step..........*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i have to google half the stuff you youngn's post here.....you all will never talk to me again if IC I had no idea what the word MANGA was
> i know all sorts of html5 and css3 stuff...but anime and gaming and that type of stuff.....nope nope.....
> 
> 
> who the fuck is mrs Doyle...what Holiday is coming up? I am clueless....or is that a brit way of saying *VACAY* *



Haha! I must confess to not knowing what css3 is
Here is my little attempt at manga (hopefully attached!). Japanese cartoons that read back to front, where all the characters have cool hair and big eyes!

Mrs Doyle....It seems to be my mission to convert everyone to be a Father Ted fan! It is a British comedy about 3 priests on an island and is hilarious. A real classic. I actually stayed in the place in Ireland where they filmed it. Sadly the lead actor who played Father Ted died quite young, but there were I think 4 or 5 series. 

I can't even begin to explain it, but it has so many great moments, like when Father Dougal (a bit slow) has to have "Small" and "Far away" explained to him as they look out of the window on a caravan trip. Or when mrs Doyle (ever the good housekeeper trying to get everyone to eat cake or "Have a nice cup of tea") explains she has made some cakes: Won't you have some cake, Father? It's got cocaine in it. Oh no, hang on, it's not cocaine, is it. What do I mean now? - the little things... Raisins!


----------



## Librarygirl

Manga (attempt 2) 

View attachment Lowresmangagirl.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! I must confess to not knowing what css3 is
> Here is my little attempt at manga (hopefully attached!). Japanese cartoons that read back to front, where all the characters have cool hair and big eyes!
> 
> Mrs Doyle....It seems to be my mission to convert everyone to be a Father Ted fan! It is a British comedy about 3 priests on an island and is hilarious. A real classic. I actually stayed in the place in Ireland where they filmed it. Sadly the lead actor who played Father Ted died quite young, but there were I think 4 or 5 series.
> 
> I can't even begin to explain it, but it has so many great moments, like when Father Dougal (a bit slow) has to have "Small" and "Far away" explained to him as they look out of the window on a caravan trip. Or when mrs Doyle (ever the good housekeeper trying to get everyone to eat cake or "Have a nice cup of tea") explains she has made some cakes: Won't you have some cake, Father? It's got cocaine in it. Oh no, hang on, it's not cocaine, is it. What do I mean now? - the little things... Raisins!



*css3 = CASCADING STYLE SHEETS....web design 

as for englilsh tv...IC I never get it/understand it....true fact

awesome drawing...STAMP OF MY APPROVAL :bow:*


----------



## Lovelyone

Tonight I was laying on my bed (on my back) while watching the T.V.
My 5 y/o niece was sitting next to me and started to drum on my belly like it was a tympani drum.
I asked her "Whatcha doing?" 
she responded, "Drumming on your tummy"
I asked, "Why?"
she said, "Cos its fun. It jiggles alot. and makes a noise that makes me laugh."
I said, "Well that's nice but can you stop now cos I am trying to watch T.V.?"
she says, "sure." and lays her head across my belly like its a huge pillow.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Defense = MURDERED
> 
> Supervisor's final comment was, "now don't get TOO drunk tonight."
> 
> I am still hung over. Hahaha.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> Manga (attempt 2)



Love it! You sure you've just started?


----------



## Tad

Father Ted was such a simple show, yet just drop dead funny. The power of the right actors and writers who really know what they are doing. I always liked the old bugger, I forget his name now, just his signature "Drink, feck!"

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/tv/fatherted460.jpg


----------



## cakeboy

Elton John called Madonna a 'fairground stripper' and said that her career is over. Bravo, Sir Elton!


----------



## MrBob

Tad said:


> Father Ted was such a simple show, yet just drop dead funny. The power of the right actors and writers who really know what they are doing. I always liked the old bugger, I forget his name now, just his signature "Drink, feck!"
> 
> http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/tv/fatherted460.jpg



Father Jack.

Was a great show, though the writer of the show's finest work has to be 'The IT Crowd'

http://youtu.be/0XuSPN9IelE

I wish I had a voice like Matt Berry.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Father Jack.
> 
> Was a great show, though the writer of the show's finest work has to be 'The IT Crowd'
> 
> http://youtu.be/0XuSPN9IelE
> 
> I wish I had a voice like Matt Berry.



Me too, I can only manage the occasional sentence.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Today I am happy that my APPLE stock hit $625 long enough to sell a few shares and pay off the IRS and my real estate taxes when I get the check next week.......I <3 APPLE STOCK....*


----------



## Goreki

My Mum came over the stay last night, and while I was at work today, she cleaned up my room. SO MUCH LOVE FOR THAT AWESOME WOMAN!


----------



## freakyfred

Just got rid of a very unwelcome house guest. The tl;dr version, old school mate lied so she could find a place to stay for,fuck, I still don't know what's the real reason. Giant holes started appearing in everything she said so we were able to shoo her away eventually.


----------



## Goreki

freakyfred said:


> Just got rid of a very unwelcome house guest. The tl;dr version, old school mate lied so she could find a place to stay for,fuck, I still don't know what's the real reason. Giant holes started appearing in everything she said so we were able to shoo her away eventually.


Hooray! Double points if you did it by actually throwing shoes at her!


----------



## theronin23

I am officially in an enrolled status at Full Sail University. FILM SCHOOL, BITCHES!


----------



## SitiTomato

I got my finger caught under something heavy and there's been this black spot working it's way up my fingernail for months.

Today I was finally able to clip a bit of the affected nail off.

Finally I can stop wearing this Phantom of the Opera mask to hide my gross deformity!


----------



## CastingPearls

SitiTomato said:


> I got my finger caught under something heavy and there's been this black spot working it's way up my fingernail for months.
> 
> Today I was finally able to clip a bit of the affected nail off.
> 
> Finally I can stop wearing this Phantom of the Opera mask to hide my gross deformity!


Overkill. You only needed a Phantom of the Opera Band-aid.


----------



## SitiTomato

CastingPearls said:


> Overkill. You only needed a Phantom of the Opera Band-aid.



Oh I forgot to mention that my fingers are actually on my face. That's the deformity I was talking about.

Makes foreplay interesting at least!


----------



## Librarygirl

A cheeky pm on here that made me smile

Late birthday presents!

Randomly bumping into a young guy waiting tables at a local hotel for the summer and him remembering me from my brief teaching career! Ok, so it made me feel a little old, but for all the bad bits, it is nice when I come across someone who remembers me as "Miss"


----------



## CleverBomb

A pleasant (despite the hot weather) 130 mile run on my motorbike with a not-exactly-local club. Good times!

It was nice to come home again, though.


----------



## ODFFA

Friends. The most amazing friends! :happy:


----------



## SitiTomato

Red Velvet Cake Ice Cream


----------



## WVMountainrear

SitiTomato said:


> Red Velvet Cake Ice Cream



Agree. Red Velvet Cake has moved into the #2 position on my list of favorite Ben & Jerry's flavors.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today, my happiness was made by having a British guy read me my favorite Shakespeare passages in his rich, buttertoffee voice.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's gorgeous out today! I love summer mornings.

My sister is flying in tomorrow from Toronto for business, but we're going to have enough time to go for dinner downtown. She was just here in July for our baby sisters wedding, but we didn't get to spend much time together because it was all about the wedding. It will be nice to just sit on the deck and stare at the mountains and catch up. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> It's gorgeous out today! I love summer mornings.
> 
> My sister is flying in tomorrow from Toronto for business, but we're going to have enough time to go for dinner downtown. She was just here in July for our baby sisters wedding, but we didn't get to spend much time together because it was all about the wedding. It will be nice to just sit on the deck and stare at the mountains and catch up. Really looking forward to it.



Bet she's looking forward to it even more than you are. Toronto sucks balls.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Bet she's looking forward to it even more than you are. Toronto sucks balls.




It's going to be warm here, but not as humid for sure. Plus you can see and smell the ocean, I think that's always a good thing.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Bet she's looking forward to it even more than you are. Toronto sucks balls.



Vancouver tourism should hire you! "Come to Vancouver....because Toronto sucks balls."


----------



## Librarygirl

Getting carried away browsing beachhouses in Charleston on Homeaway.

And looking at hotels for the rest of my trip. Milk and cookies each evening sounds wonderful! And cycling around the historic district. And lovely historic hotels in various places! SO EXCITED!!!!

Still, it feels like I'm really going on holiday now! Less than 2 months to go!!! And hopefully will be much more of a laugh than the previous two holidays. No tears or complications for me anymore! Time for some fun!


----------



## sarahe543

i am happy because I am going dancing with my guy tomorrow evening, and he texted me this evening to say he had eaten a trifle. a family sized one


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Vancouver tourism should hire you! "Come to Vancouver....because Toronto sucks balls."



They seriously should.

The downtown core fucking reeked like stale halitosis, yesterday. It's as if the whole city went to a 3 day rave and didn't bring any gum. It was probably the stink of protesters, as usual.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> They seriously should.
> 
> The downtown core fucking reeked like stale halitosis, yesterday. It's as if the whole city went to a 3 day rave and didn't bring any gum. It was probably the stink of protesters, as usual.



Stale halitosis. heh. 

*stolen*


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love your smile


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> I love your smile



I love your . . . little blue face.


----------



## socrates73

Purchased a new car


----------



## socrates73

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:



Me likey ... It looks good on you.


----------



## Goreki

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:


Beautiful!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:



Boobs...

Seriously though, your smile is top notch.


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:



I want to see the rest of your outfit!


----------



## MrBob

I can't see any necklace.


----------



## RentonBob

Felix thorowing a perfect game today for the M's :bow:


----------



## shandyman

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:


Very beautiful


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I want to see the rest of your outfit!



I second this statement.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'ma go all taurus on y'all!


----------



## BigJohn23

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:



pretty Elvira would be proud


----------



## CastingPearls

The Dark Lady said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a 35% discount on my new treasure, the coveted Haunted Mansion necklace:


That's gorgeous. I'd wear that. Great pic too.


----------



## shandyman

My car broke down last night, which is crappy.

The part to fix it only costs £8 and looks easy to fit

MASSIVE WIN


----------



## sarahe543

happy happy me I went dancing last night with my man and it was the first time ever I had done it. He is so good at dancing and moves really well AND i didnt even fall over LOL


----------



## superblooper

Got into Oxford!! Just kidding, I'm going to Brighton uni. Super excited!


----------



## MrBob

superblooper said:


> Got into Oxford!! Just kidding, I'm going to Brighton uni. Super excited!



Congratulations!


----------



## Tad

Congrats, SB! When do you start? What are you studying? (Or is it more general at first? I don't know much about the UK uni system)


----------



## shandyman

superblooper said:


> Got into Oxford!! Just kidding, I'm going to Brighton uni. Super excited!



Well done, University is a great experience, embrace everything you can and enjoy yourself


----------



## BigWheels

Well, I have had massive happy days.

Moved into a nice quiet place on the 1st. Wood floors all the way through. 

A tank-less water heater (for the longest showers!).:happy:

My internet provider just finished installing a fiber optic connection upgrade, so I'm online again... at much faster speeds :happy:

And I made a perfect meal of hand cut filet mignon,! :eat2: The bacon didn't burn, the meat cooked beautifully, and the whole damn thing couldn't have gone any better. :eat1: Grilled onions & portabellos, herb roasted (red) potatoes, and my grandmothers German cheesecake (Quarkkuchen) recipe.

Perfection...


----------



## The Dark Lady

Thanks very much, everyone!!! I'm so happy I got my hands on that necklace before it sold out, though my only complaint is that there's a bee logo on the back of the pendant. 

(NOT THE BEES, NOOOO)









Sasquatch! said:


> I'ma go all taurus on y'all!



-heeheeheeheeheeeee- &#10084; &#10084; &#10084;


----------



## superblooper

MrBob said:


> Congratulations!





shandyman said:


> Well done, University is a great experience, embrace everything you can and enjoy yourself



Cheers! Haha I'm really nervous about meeting new people and scared that I'll fail my course, but I'll do my best to do that 



Tad said:


> Congrats, SB! When do you start? What are you studying? (Or is it more general at first? I don't know much about the UK uni system)



Thank you ! I start on the 24th of September on a Biological Sciences course. I suppose it is pretty general to begin with, as you can choose which fields to specialise in later during the course - but not as general as it is in the U.S. !


----------



## Librarygirl

I'm happy that my plans are coming together and my friend has got us a stay in a beach condo for FREE!
Less than two months till I set off! Nearly 3 weeks off work is just so exciting!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> I'm happy that my plans are coming together and my friend has got us a stay in a beach condo for FREE!
> Less than two months till I set off! Nearly 3 weeks off work is just so exciting!


Is there anything better than getting something great for free? Hope you have a brilliant time!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Nearly 3 weeks off work is just so exciting!



Please excuse me while I have a moment of mad jealousy for European standards for vacation!

 :sad: :really sad:

OK, I'm over it now--and happy for you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Music
Music
Music
Music
Music


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Is there anything better than getting something great for free? Hope you have a brilliant time!





Tad said:


> Please excuse me while I have a moment of mad jealousy for European standards for vacation!
> 
> :sad: :really sad:
> 
> OK, I'm over it now--and happy for you!



Thank you both!! Yes, can't quite believe the FREE part of it!
Well, for some crazy reason I have hardly had more than an odd day off all year and most of those were for Saturdays I worked, so I suddenly have lots of leave! I'll admit it is quite generous where I am, but the week I had last week with crazy and demanding readers (a psychiatrist could have a field day in my Reading Room sometimes,lol!), and the way my last holiday went (car crash the week before I left, detained by office of Homeland Security for admin reasons, lost wallet, broken heart, tears), I think I'm in need of it!
So grateful to my friend Cat who has come up with this wonderful free accommodation! Giggling, BBQs and alcohol are most definitely on the agenda!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Giggling, BBQs and alcohol are most definitely on the agenda!



I hope that there are even some BHM to oggle!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> I hope that there are even some BHM to oggle!



Are you reading my mind?! I hope so (daydreaming that it is like a story from the DIMs library come true, lol!).


----------



## Tad

Does the friend you'll be vacationing with know your preferences in guys? (much easier oggling if you don't have to hide it from your companions!)


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Does the friend you'll be vacationing with know your preferences in guys? (much easier oggling if you don't have to hide it from your companions!)



Well, I may have alluded to it more or less subtly at last year's reunion...funny how I am less reserved after a blue/violet cocktail, lol!...So it may not be a complete surprise!


----------



## sarahe543

If you ever get to go to center parcs ...spent a happy week there the pool full of hot men! Im happy because today my man admitted he wanted me to make him eat cake.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> If you ever get to go to center parcs ...spent a happy week there the pool full of hot men! Im happy because today my man admitted he wanted me to make him eat cake.



Washed down with your breastmilk?


----------



## Surlysomething

Spending time with my family tonight, looking at old pictures and celebrating my Mama's birthday.


Plus Brooklyn Grace snuggles and kisses. Newborns...:wubu:


----------



## SitiTomato

Decided for sure that I'm going to have my first real sightseeing vacation in October. Europe here I come!

Now all that's left is to plan it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

SitiTomato said:


> Decided for sure that I'm going to have my first real sightseeing vacation in October. Europe here I come!
> 
> Now all that's left is to plan it.



I hear Wales is nice in October.


----------



## sarahe543

Sasquatch! said:


> Washed down with your breastmilk?



cheeky fecker  
Nah he can't quite get his head around that yet but he has had it in the eye accidentally 

But 'YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE ME EAT THE CAKE'  :eat1: smile, much?


----------



## sarahe543

going dancing again tonight  i am so happy about it I can't be the only happy person today?


----------



## RentonBob

Going to see the King Tut exhibit and the Chihuly exhibit today. Gonna be a good day


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Going to see the King Tut exhibit and the Chihuly exhibit today. Gonna be a good day



Have fun and enjoy your vacation,
M


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Going to see the King Tut exhibit and the Chihuly exhibit today. Gonna be a good day



*I FREAKING LOVE CHIHULY.....my friends had his stuff in their tiny gallery on Block Island, RI over 35 years ago...and he was still UNKNOWN....wish I had known about that when I was in Seattle a few years ago..might have to come back for that!!! and to see you & Hozay!!!


on another note...I AM SO FUCKING ECSTATIC....I FOUND THE HIMILAYAN CAT that ran away while I have been house sitting...HE split on day 3...and has been gone days 4-8...it has been a horrible night mare...but its NOW OVER....I made FLYERS and posted them.....and the calls started coming in that she was nearby and ALIVE!!!!! I walked down the alley shaking her food...and she was just sitting there all freaked out...but SHE IS HOME!!! SOOOOOO GRATEFUL!!! OMG...i ruined 2 guys vacations and couldn't sleep all week!!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I FREAKING LOVE CHIHULY.....my friends had his stuff in their tiny gallery on Block Island, RI over 35 years ago...and he was still UNKNOWN....wish I had known about that when I was in Seattle a few years ago..might have to come back for that!!! and to see you & Hozay!!!*


*

Well, the Chihuly exhibit in Seattle just opened recently so, you didn't miss it last time. The one in Tacoma has been around for a long time though. This just gives you a reason to get back for a visit. Oh, and hanging out with the awesomeness that is Hozay and myself *


----------



## cakeboy

Cheerios are fucking awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Get to see my nephew on Sunday. + Cake!

+++ Friday


----------



## Tad

The picture below is pretty random...just the view to the right of my computer at work, the moment I figured out how to take a picture with new cell phone.....so I'm happy that I can at least figure that much out on this magical machine (I still have kind of mixed feelings about giving in and getting a mobile at all, but I guess I'm relieved that I don't have to fret about whether to get one or not any more).


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> The picture below is pretty random...just the view to the right of my computer at work, the moment I figured out how to take a picture with new cell phone.....so I'm happy that I can at least figure that much out on this magical machine (I still have kind of mixed feelings about giving in and getting a mobile at all, but I guess I'm relieved that I don't have to fret about whether to get one or not any more).


 if its a HTC (and i think it is) you will soon want to murder that phone.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> if its a HTC (and i think it is) you will soon want to murder that phone.



Ah well, too late now (and yes it is).

Any particular reason?


----------



## fritzi

Tad said:


> (I still have kind of mixed feelings about giving in and getting a mobile at all, but I guess I'm relieved that I don't have to fret about whether to get one or not any more).



Are you just trying to tell us that you've just now, in 2012, gotten your very first mobile/cell phone????


----------



## SitiTomato

Hey, I still don't have one.


----------



## fritzi

That makes you a rare and almost extinct species!

But you mobile-phone-less Canadians have now gotten me to do some research - and guess what I found? Canada indeed has the lowest per capita ratio of mobile phones of all OECD countries (only 0.64 compared to an average of 1.04)

Now that is a fun new research exercise for my students when we do international comparisons in history/geography class - to find out the reasons for that. 

So thanks guys for this interesting piece of cross-cultural information!


----------



## Surlysomething

fritzi said:


> That makes you a rare and almost extinct species!
> 
> But you mobile-phone-less Canadians have now gotten me to do some research - and guess what I found? Canada indeed has the lowest per capita ratio of mobile phones of all OECD countries (only 0.64 compared to an average of 1.04)
> 
> Now that is a fun new research exercise for my students when we do international comparisons in history/geography class - to find out the reasons for that.
> 
> So thanks guys for this interesting piece of cross-cultural information!



I had one. Then got rid of it. Booooring. 

If you can't find me at work, i'm at home. And if i'm at neither of those places, then fuck off.


----------



## Goreki

I cleaned my room, found my prescription, resisted pizza, passed my tenant inspection, found a cute headband that I didn't even remember I owned, and had an early night.
So today I'm happy about pretty much everything XD


----------



## SitiTomato

fritzi said:


> That makes you a rare and almost extinct species!
> 
> But you mobile-phone-less Canadians have now gotten me to do some research - and guess what I found? Canada indeed has the lowest per capita ratio of mobile phones of all OECD countries (only 0.64 compared to an average of 1.04)
> 
> Now that is a fun new research exercise for my students when we do international comparisons in history/geography class - to find out the reasons for that.
> 
> So thanks guys for this interesting piece of cross-cultural information!



Oh cool I honestly didn't know that, but it does seem like cell phones are a much bigger phenomena when I talk to people outside Canada. Like they're basically a life support system haha.

Well now I can be happy that I'm being used as a test case for cultural study XD


----------



## Sasquatch!

Too happy yesterday to log in here for any length of time.

Fun times with a sexy woman, job interview lined up, met up with a hilarious friend, got free hot chocolates from one of the local cafés and someone baked me a fresh loaf of bread (which they wrapped in greaseproof paper and parcel string! Squeeeee!)


----------



## Lke_Stacies_Mom

I am sooo happy school starts on monday


----------



## Sasquatch!

Been laughing for the last 5 minutes at one of my own jokes and the other person's (over)reaction to it!


----------



## djudex

fritzi said:


> That makes you a rare and almost extinct species!
> 
> But you mobile-phone-less Canadians have now gotten me to do some research - and guess what I found? Canada indeed has the lowest per capita ratio of mobile phones of all OECD countries (only 0.64 compared to an average of 1.04)
> 
> Now that is a fun new research exercise for my students when we do international comparisons in history/geography class - to find out the reasons for that.
> 
> So thanks guys for this interesting piece of cross-cultural information!



I'll save you some time, Canada has some of the highest cell phone talk time and data plan prices in the world which is why most people don't bother unless they get them through work or find a super deal somewhere.


----------



## Surlysomething

My Mom's bbq'ing homemade cheeseburgers for me and there will be Chilliwack corn. CHILLIWACK CORN. So happy. I'm such a fat girl. :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*a/ HEADING TO COLORADO on Friday for PHISH 3 day run and visiting friends in Evergreen 

b/ my 19 yr old nephew is on his way to Denver where he is moving and hoping to see his new apt out there 

c/ I AM MOVING BACK TO THE CITY....it's a long story that no one will read anyway...but I renting my log home til the prices are nice and HIGH again, and moving to a row home I bought 25 yrs ago as investment, and renovating it entirely JUST THE WAY I WANT IT!!!! The neighborhood has finally become the coolest place in the city and I am psyched!!! everything is in walking distance and life will be fun-ner again!!!! 
*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *a/ HEADING TO COLORADO on Friday for PHISH 3 day run and visiting friends in Evergreen
> 
> b/ my 19 yr old nephew is on his way to Denver where he is moving and hoping to see his new apt out there
> 
> c/ I AM MOVING BACK TO THE CITY....it's a long story that no one will read anyway...but I renting my log home til the prices are nice and HIGH again, and moving to a row home I bought 25 yrs ago as investment, and renovating it entirely JUST THE WAY I WANT IT!!!! The neighborhood has finally become the coolest place in the city and I am psyched!!! everything is in walking distance and life will be fun-ner again!!!!
> *



Sounds like good times, lady.

Change = awesome


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> My Mom's bbq'ing homemade cheeseburgers for me and there will be Chilliwack corn. CHILLIWACK CORN. So happy. I'm such a fat girl. :eat2:



What is special about Chilliwack corn? Is it from the town of Chilliwack? Is it a strain of corn? Is it hand-grown by former members of the band Chilliwack? (Maybe this is well known out in BC, but I've never heard of it, despite being a major corn-on-the-cob afficiando!) 




fritzi said:


> Are you just trying to tell us that you've just now, in 2012, gotten your very first mobile/cell phone????



Yes I am. Although I got my wife a basic mobile phone a few years back, after she had one too many adventures in urban bicycling, and I've borrowed it on occasion.



djudex said:


> I'll save you some time, Canada has some of the highest cell phone talk time and data plan prices in the world which is why most people don't bother unless they get them through work or find a super deal somewhere.





Surlysomething said:


> If you can't find me at work, i'm at home. And if i'm at neither of those places, then fuck off.



Pretty much both the above are why I didn't have one up until now. (plus if I'm not at home or work, I'm probably out with my wife, and she has a phone). But the expectation at work of being to see email at any time has been growing and growing, and I'm helping to coordinate a couple of projects that collectively deal with people who are are -9.5, -7, +3 and +11 hours from us, so email quite legitimately flies around all the time, and I got tired of lugging my laptop around.

....and I'm already irritated every time taht it buzzes me to say mail has arrived 

=================================

On to the happy: spent Saturday evening through Sunday morning with 'the guys.' (get together at one of the guys' place, out in the country). Lot of laughs, someone had pictures old enough that I couldn't find myself in them at first because I had hair, enough steak and Jamesons that I was sweating it out all day Sunday, not nearly enough sleep, and all in all a great time.

With families and work it is really hard to get ourselves together these days, but when we do we still always have a blast.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

HDANGEL15 said:


> *and moving to a row home I bought 25 yrs ago
> *



I always did like row homes for some reason. Every time I got to Baltimore I really enjoy looking at them. Kinda crazy since where I live everyone wants as much space as possible and like the houses up against each other, oh well.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's super-sweet and amazing. It just pops in your mouth. Look it up!




Tad said:


> What is special about Chilliwack corn? Is it from the town of Chilliwack? Is it a strain of corn? Is it hand-grown by former members of the band Chilliwack? (Maybe this is well known out in BC, but I've never heard of it, despite being a major corn-on-the-cob afficiando!)


----------



## CastingPearls

I had an awesome day...alone. 
The past week has sucked bawls but I had an appointment today and decided to do everything I'd been putting off and I accomplished everything. 
The reason why it's so important is because the day after tomorrow will be the one year anniversary that I left an abusive marriage. 
He was really brutal and I'd been trying to fix 'myself' and the marriage for years and finally stopped and decided to take care of myself. 
He told me that I could never take care of myself, I couldn't even pump my own gas (born and raised in NJ), couldn't even walk around a supermarket or do anything, that I was totally dependent on him and couldn't be alone or self-sufficient. I've been proving him wrong every day since I left him, but today was especially bittersweet and as I ate dinner alone (mussels marinara, stuffed clams and a few glasses of wine) I looked out the window and felt happy and content. 
And every time I pump my own gas, I think, Take that motherfucker. You wanted to kill me but all the good in your life left the moment I walked out the door.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I got a new guitar today and I must say it is quite the little badass

Thank you Canada







It's a parlor so it's small and nice for travel or just sitting on the couch with it.

sounds a lot bigger than it is


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I got a new guitar today and I must say it is quite the little badass
> 
> Thank you Canada
> 
> 
> 
> It's a parlor so it's small and nice for travel or just sitting on the couch with it.
> 
> sounds a lot bigger than it is



Very nice! You'll have to record some stuff and let us have a listen.

Did you buy another pair of kicks too? Haha.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

yep new kicks too


----------



## CleverBomb

203 motorscooters, 30 miles of winding roads, and a fun party in a really cool house. Nobody got hurt, broke down, got lost, or was arrested -- I'd say that's a good way to have spent Saturday. 

Fun part -- midpoint scenic stop, huge group of scooters pulls up and parks, riders get out and socialize, start taking pictures and counting the bikes. Then the SECOND HALF of the group shows up... and the counting has to start over!
...Then the THIRD "half" (actually about a third) of the group shows up, and the count starts AGAIN.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I got a new guitar today and I must say it is quite the little badass
> 
> Thank you Canada
> 
> It's a parlor so it's small and nice for travel or just sitting on the couch with it.
> 
> sounds a lot bigger than it is



Congrats on the new guitar. Looks like a nice one to play, but I'm really envious of your Gibson acoustic. Every time I go to GC I usually spend at least half an hour or more playing one and wishing it was in the budget to get taken home with me. Beautiful guitars sir!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I always did like row homes for some reason. Every time I got to Baltimore I really enjoy looking at them. Kinda crazy since where I live everyone wants as much space as possible and like the houses up against each other, oh well.



*yup we are the king of FORMSTONE....but mine is actually brick front. I have lived in a log home for the last 12 years and it is wood inside too...so AT LONG LAST i get to use COLOR!!!!! inside and outside, and you can guarantee I will painting my house VIVID COLORS outside...everyone will know MY HOUSE

and I am moving cause I have too much room LOL...too much acreage to care for and I am tired of all of that...*


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> I had an awesome day...alone.
> The past week has sucked bawls but I had an appointment today and decided to do everything I'd been putting off and I accomplished everything.
> The reason why it's so important is because the day after tomorrow will be the one year anniversary that I left an abusive marriage.
> He was really brutal and I'd been trying to fix 'myself' and the marriage for years and finally stopped and decided to take care of myself.
> He told me that I could never take care of myself, I couldn't even pump my own gas (born and raised in NJ), couldn't even walk around a supermarket or do anything, that I was totally dependent on him and couldn't be alone or self-sufficient. I've been proving him wrong every day since I left him, but today was especially bittersweet and as I ate dinner alone (mussels marinara, stuffed clams and a few glasses of wine) I looked out the window and felt happy and content.
> And every time I pump my own gas, I think, Take that motherfucker. You wanted to kill me but all the good in your life left the moment I walked out the door.


*
IT SUX when I can't give you DOUBLE TRIPLE KARMA for someone who TRULY deserves it...rock ON!!! I LOVE being single!!! *


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> Congrats on the new guitar. Looks like a nice one to play, but I'm really envious of your Gibson acoustic. Every time I go to GC I usually spend at least half an hour or more playing one and wishing it was in the budget to get taken home with me. Beautiful guitars sir!



Thanks man! Yea,They're so expensive it's almost sickening. What's a new Hummingbird run? 3 or 4 grand? 

My father gave me the Gibson so it's priceless to me, it's a '68 J-50, I started out on a epiphone copy very similar so the Gibson feels perfect and sounds a million times better. There's so many guitars I'd love to buy...then I see the price tag and just think "well, fuck that". I'd really like a 50's Les Paul jr or a CF-100e from the 50's but at over 5 Gs a piece for either of em I doubt I'll ever own one.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks man! Yea,They're so expensive it's almost sickening. What's a new Hummingbird run? 3 or 4 grand?
> 
> My father gave me the Gibson so it's priceless to me, it's a '68 J-50, I started out on a epiphone copy very similar so the Gibson feels perfect and sounds a million times better. There's so many guitars I'd love to buy...then I see the price tag and just think "well, fuck that". I'd really like a 50's Les Paul jr or a CF-100e from the 50's but at over 5 Gs a piece for either of em I doubt I'll ever own one.



A well aged and cared for Gibson, I bet it does sound incredible. 

As for new, your not gonna find much Gibson acoustics under 2500. Thankfully I dig cheap guitars when it comes to electrics!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> A well aged and cared for Gibson, I bet it does sound incredible.
> 
> As for new, your not gonna find much Gibson acoustics under 2500. Thankfully I dig cheap guitars when it comes to electrics!



I was thinking about picking up a Squire Classic Vibe Tele they're pretty damn cheap for how nice they sound.


----------



## ODFFA

Today was one of those days of looking back at the (pretty vast) difference between where I am now and where I was only a few years ago; and realising that what was 'stolen' really _is_ being restored, little by little.


----------



## Tad

Glad things are on the upswing, Odette!


----------



## Surlysomething

You know when you forget that it's a long weekend? Yeah, for some reason I did that with this Labour Day one. But I also forgot I booked a day off with it too to make it extra long.

Sometimes I rock. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I was thinking about picking up a Squire Classic Vibe Tele they're pretty damn cheap for how nice they sound.



You can't go wrong with a squier. I have a squier fat strat and it plays great and has nice sustain and good tone. The only thing is the pickups sound a little brittle and could definitely use an upgrade. My favorite right now is my Cort LP copy. It was 249 dollars and the tone and the sustain are excellent. The neck bucker is warm and crunchy and the bridge bucker is searing an full of snarl.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

To the gentlemen talking about guitars. I've got my eyes on a Taylor GS-mini. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sausage in a baguette comin' up for dinner. Hot shower to look forward to.

And NO those are not related.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sasquatch! said:


> Sausage in a baguette comin' up for dinner. Hot shower to look forward to.
> 
> And NO those are not related.




Are you taking the shower in anticipation of the sausage?

Well shit, I didn't see the invisible writing. Haha.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> To the gentlemen talking about guitars. I've got my eyes on a Taylor GS-mini. Any thoughts?



They're really nice just a bit too expensive for me, i played that one along with countless others in that category bc I wanted a smaller scale guitar for portability, my new one is the Art & Lutherie Ami handmade in Canada (they're part of the Godin company who also make seagull, simon & patrick ect) for the price and workmanship it's hard to beat, great tone and plays pretty big for a parlor.

I suggest checking one out if you have a dealer near you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> Are you taking the shower in anticipation of the sausage?
> 
> Well shit, I didn't see the invisible writing. Haha.



He he he


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> He he he


Stop giggling. You know you like you sausage in the shower. I've seen you do it!


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> Stop giggling. You know you like you sausage in the shower. I've seen you do it!



i've never eaten sausage in the shower but i have eaten empanadas in the bathtub. i have no idea what that says about me sexually...


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> i've never eaten sausage in the shower but i have eaten empanadas in the bathtub. i have no idea what that says about me sexually...



I think that one would have to be decided by wear you like to eat bearded tacos.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> To the gentlemen talking about guitars. I've got my eyes on a Taylor GS-mini. Any thoughts?



I have never had the opportunity to play this exact model, but I'd be willing to bet it plays really nicely like every other Taylor I have played. However for my personal taste I'm not a huge fan of Taylor because they sound a little bright for my taste. Then again I like a darker sound, for instance the strings on my acoustic are 5 years old and I hope I don't break one anytime soon. They considerably darken what happens to be an extremely bright sounding guitar. 

I will also second WHR's suggestion of trying a Seagull out. I love the sound they make.


----------



## FishCharming

LeoGibson said:


> I think that one would have to be decided by wear you like to eat bearded tacos.



well leo, i prefer my fish tacos shaved rather than bearded. soft shell? yeah, we'll go with that. 

and i dont have a general preference but if i had to choose between bath or shower i would choose shower. even though water continually runs up your nose and you end up spluttering everywhere...


----------



## MrBob

Taylor's are a high quality brand. If money was no object I'd get a Martin D-28, they truly are the best of the best but then again I suck playing acoustically as there's no distortion or reverb to disguise my atrocious technique.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love that my sister and I are already talking about Thanksgiving and all the delicious foods we're going to have. Haha.
She lives out of town and it's SO beautiful up there. Last year we went to the pumpkin patch with my nephew and it was a blast. Can't wait.

(ps: Thanksgiving is in October in Canada, we're not totally crazy)


----------



## The Dark Lady

CastingPearls said:


> I had an awesome day...alone.
> The past week has sucked bawls but I had an appointment today and decided to do everything I'd been putting off and I accomplished everything.
> The reason why it's so important is because the day after tomorrow will be the one year anniversary that I left an abusive marriage.
> He was really brutal and I'd been trying to fix 'myself' and the marriage for years and finally stopped and decided to take care of myself.
> He told me that I could never take care of myself, I couldn't even pump my own gas (born and raised in NJ), couldn't even walk around a supermarket or do anything, that I was totally dependent on him and couldn't be alone or self-sufficient. I've been proving him wrong every day since I left him, but today was especially bittersweet and as I ate dinner alone (mussels marinara, stuffed clams and a few glasses of wine) I looked out the window and felt happy and content.
> And every time I pump my own gas, I think, Take that motherfucker. You wanted to kill me but all the good in your life left the moment I walked out the door.



You inspire me. That's all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I love that my sister and I are already talking about Thanksgiving and all the delicious foods we're going to have. Haha.
> She lives out of town and it's SO beautiful up there. Last year we went to the pumpkin patch with my nephew and it was a blast. Can't wait.
> 
> (ps: Thanksgiving is in October in Canada, we're not totally crazy)



Which sister...wait, I don't care which one. You're all winners, can I come?


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *a/ HEADING TO COLORADO on Friday for PHISH 3 day run and visiting friends in Evergreen
> 
> b/ my 19 yr old nephew is on his way to Denver where he is moving and hoping to see his new apt out there
> 
> c/ I AM MOVING BACK TO THE CITY....it's a long story that no one will read anyway...but I renting my log home til the prices are nice and HIGH again, and moving to a row home I bought 25 yrs ago as investment, and renovating it entirely JUST THE WAY I WANT IT!!!! The neighborhood has finally become the coolest place in the city and I am psyched!!! everything is in walking distance and life will be fun-ner again!!!!
> *


Can't rep, but congrats on front-running the gentrification.
Enjoy the new place!


----------



## Surlysomething

Today's my Friday, Today's my Friday, Today's my Friday.

+ vanilla coffee
+ Beast of Burden
+ FB'ing comparisons of family members to Honey Boo Boo child with my sister in Toronto makes me LOL


----------



## MrBob

Tickets to see The Cribs in October, happy Bob.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*in 18 hours I WILL BE COLORADO BOUND.....FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Librarygirl

A lovely parcel from my Russian friend (some of contents in photo). I didn't quite believe it when they said they were sending me jam. Not every day you get Russian jam in the post, lol!

Feeling fantastic after the acupuncture last week and the bizarre belly button and salt moxibustion (it might have made me giggle, but it seems to have had a wonderful effect!)

Also...All set to finalise my flight, hotel and train bookings for this year's big adventure - haven't had this much leave from work all at once in 6 years! 

View attachment Russianjam.JPG


----------



## sarahe543

hilarious day thanks to my son who i home educate. By 8.30 we had already got on to a bizzarely funny discussion about quantum physics 
Bought t shirts for him as he is going to design some pictures to print on them, then this afternoon he taught my 3yo to make a character on World of Warcraft.
So just the usual weird day here!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

4 day weekend!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The gs-mini sounded amazing, but it was so small. I think it was dwarfed even more due to the contrast when next to me. 

I'm happy that an old friend is coming to visit me. She's stoked to see the city, and I'm excited to show it to her.


----------



## Tad

Happy that 

1) This is a long weekend here, and
2) I'll be spending 2/3 of it boating and camping 

Hopefully it will be calm enough to go water skiing...the force required to keep my weight skimming across the water will leave me brutally sore*, but it is still worth it 

* OK, to be honest....the combination of the force and that some of the muscles that have to exert that force don't get much of a work out regularly....so whatever parts don't get much use in walking or biking, they'll be sore.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing like treating yourself to a wash, condition and cut and a Mocha coconut frap with a drive through Stanley Park on your extra summer day off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that even in solidarity I'm able to find the beauty in my life.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that even in solidarity I'm able to find the beauty in my life.



Looks amazing! 

And glad to hear you're happy! We like a happy Hozay on here!

Seriously though, the whole 'living in the moment' and appreciating the little things is a pretty good way to live.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that even in solidarity I'm able to find the beauty in my life.



Being close to the water changes everything. <3


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm not sure if this is necessarily happy, but I have an offer for another job. I know it is a better gig for me long term and better for my family and myself short term, but it's bittersweet because I like where I'm at and the low pressure, low stress nature of it and the fact that I can pretty much do what I like when I like.

However, this job has zero benefits at all. For instance it pays a pittance for vacation pay. Roughly less than half of what I make in a day for each day off. No health or other insurance either and no retirement.

The new job pays about 5-6K a year more, so money is not that big of a difference, but it has full benefits. Good insurance and 401k retirement as well as numerous other perks and bonuses. But it will require a slightly longer commute and I will not have near the flexibility that I have where I currently am and a 60 hour week is mandatory. Meaning if you take off early or a full day during the week and you still have hours to work, you will be working on Saturday. Now I barely work Fridays and almost never on a Saturday. But on the other hand, I have worked for this company before and it isn't that hard to put in about 3 long days during the week between Monday and Thursday so you only have to do 5-6 hours on a Friday and max your hours if you time it right, and the job itself is pretty cool, you get to run a boom crane as well as drive the truck and that's pretty fun!

I know it should be an easy decision and I should be happy about it and nothing else, but for some reason I'm on the fence, go figure.:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Benefits. Nuff said.



LeoGibson said:


> I'm not sure if this is necessarily happy, but I have an offer for another job. I know it is a better gig for me long term and better for my family and myself short term, but it's bittersweet because I like where I'm at and the low pressure, low stress nature of it and the fact that I can pretty much do what I like when I like.
> 
> However, this job has zero benefits at all. For instance it pays a pittance for vacation pay. Roughly less than half of what I make in a day for each day off. No health or other insurance either and no retirement.
> 
> The new job pays about 5-6K a year more, so money is not that big of a difference, but it has full benefits. Good insurance and 401k retirement as well as numerous other perks and bonuses. But it will require a slightly longer commute and I will not have near the flexibility that I have where I currently am and a 60 hour week is mandatory. Meaning if you take off early or a full day during the week and you still have hours to work, you will be working on Saturday. Now I barely work Fridays and almost never on a Saturday. But on the other hand, I have worked for this company before and it isn't that hard to put in about 3 long days during the week between Monday and Thursday so you only have to do 5-6 hours on a Friday and max your hours if you time it right, and the job itself is pretty cool, you get to run a boom crane as well as drive the truck and that's pretty fun!
> 
> I know it should be an easy decision and I should be happy about it and nothing else, but for some reason I'm on the fence, go figure.:doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Benefits. Nuff said.



I agree, but like I said, I like what I'm doing now so much that what should be a no-brainer is turning out to be a tougher than anticipated decision.


----------



## Surlysomething

You don't realize how important they are until you need them. Trust me on this.





LeoGibson said:


> I agree, but like I said, I like what I'm doing now so much that what should be a no-brainer is turning out to be a tougher than anticipated decision.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> You don't realize how important they are until you need them. Trust me on this.



I know, I have always had them at every job until this one, and I know that I have been fortunate to not have any major issues this last 3 years, but I know that I do need them, that's why I decided to go after this job in the first place. I realize that as 40 is less than 2 years away, a yearly physical and total check up is no longer really an optional thing and is really something necessary if you wish to be proactive with your health. 

Plus the last 20 years have gone by in a flash. I have neglected my retirement planning for far too long. I really need to get after it now before it's too late and another 20 goes by and I'm almost 60 going WTF am I gonna do now? Just work full-time until death?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I know, I have always had them at every job until this one, and I know that I have been fortunate to not have any major issues this last 3 years, but I know that I do need them, that's why I decided to go after this job in the first place. I realize that as 40 is less than 2 years away, a yearly physical and total check up is no longer really an optional thing and is really something necessary if you wish to be proactive with your health.
> 
> Plus the last 20 years have gone by in a flash. I have neglected my retirement planning for far too long. I really need to get after it now before it's too late and another 20 goes by and I'm almost 60 going WTF am I gonna do now? Just work full-time until death?



It is a hard decision to make when you're happy where you are. Time flies though and being happy isn't always what it's cracked up to be. Haha. 

I have a craptastic extended benefits 'plan' where I work and I terribly miss my old job and it's amazing benefits. Luckily I live in Canada and our medical covers most of the stuff I need and I don't need to take any expensive medications at the moment. I would hate to see anyone pass up a great opportunity. You never know what the future is going to hold. If someone told me I would get MS I would have laughed in their face.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> It is a hard decision to make when you're happy where you are. Time flies though and being happy isn't always what it's cracked up to be. Haha.
> 
> I have a craptastic extended benefits 'plan' where I work and I terribly miss my old job and it's amazing benefits. Luckily I live in Canada and our medical covers most of the stuff I need and I don't need to take any expensive medications at the moment. I would hate to see anyone pass up a great opportunity. You never know what the future is going to hold. If someone told me I would get MS I would have laughed in their face.



I can imagine. We never think anything can happen to us. It's always the other guy, until it isn't.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sorry i'm being such a Debbie Downer. Struggled hard today while out doing errands and i'm pissed off about it. I don't want anyone else to struggle and have even less benefits than I do in the long run if they ever need them.



LeoGibson said:


> I can imagine. We never think anything can happen to us. It's always the other guy, until it isn't.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry i'm being such a Debbie Downer. Struggled hard today while out doing errands and i'm pissed off about it. I don't want anyone else to struggle and have even less benefits than I do in the long run if they ever need them.



Nah, you're not being a downer at all, you're giving sound advice!

It would piss off anyone that is independent and determined when your body lets you down, so I fully understand that kind of frustration. I saw it with my father and what he had to deal with. So rage all you want if that keeps your fire lit to do what you need to do!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Thanks, R.

Good thing i'm super-stubborn, eh?





LeoGibson said:


> Nah, you're not being a downer at all, you're giving sound advice!
> 
> It would piss off anyone that is independent and determined when your body lets you down, so I fully understand that kind of frustration. I saw it with my father and what he had to deal with. So rage all you want if that keeps your fire lit to do what you need to do!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that even in solidarity I'm able to find the beauty in my life.



Hmmm... For some reason, this looks really familiar


----------



## RentonBob

A fun day riding the ducks  

View attachment Duck-Gasworks.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Happy because I'm in the middle of a 4 day weekend and it will probably be a while before I get another one. I have my brisket smoking away outside already with 2 racks of baby backs ready to join it in about 4 hours and then a couple links of Czech-style kielbasa ready to go about 2 hours after that. It's a good day for cold beer and smoked meat. I can't even deny it, I'm such a freakin' Texan!


----------



## djudex

I don't want to jinx it but I think I finally might have sold my condo...


----------



## Surlysomething

In honour of the first day of school i'm wearing new jeans.

Damn, they fit perfectly. And they're an amazing dark dark wash straight leg i've been looking for. Why does that make a girl feel so good?


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> In honour of the first day of school i'm wearing new jeans.
> 
> Damn, they fit perfectly. And they're an amazing dark dark wash straight leg i've been looking for. Why does that make a girl feel so good?




I got a compliment on my new jeans from a co-worker! Haha.
I think it's a great compliment coming from a female that they fit really well on me.  Girls are bitches about stuff like that.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I got a compliment on my new jeans from a co-worker! Haha.
> I think it's a great compliment coming from a female that they fit really well on me.  Girls are bitches about stuff like that.



Surly: after all this talk about your new jeans.....you know what we want!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Surly: after all this talk about your new jeans.....you know what we want!



What Tad said... Let's see that ass.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

...Co-signing this


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...Co-signing this



I concur. I think that's enough for a quorum. But don't quote me pn that as it has been a long time since I used parliamentary procedure.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. It's hard to take a picture of your own ass.

But I have to say, it looks pretty bootylicious today.


----------



## Lovelyone

Usually I wear my hair tied up in a ponytail or in a bun on the top of my head. Today after my shower I just let it dry normally and didn't tie it up. My niece (who usually only notices things that have to do with herself) said, "Wow! Aunt Tay, your hair looks so pretty like that. YOU look pretty",I thanked her and she went on her merry way. It's funny how something like that can change your day around.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. It's hard to take a picture of your own ass.
> 
> But I have to say, it looks pretty bootylicious today.



Stop teasing us. Let's see the goods


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. It's hard to take a picture of your own ass.



At first I thought that seemed like a probably valid excuse. But you know, I'm an engineer, so I wanted experimental proof. New smart phone in hand I set out to test the hypothesis (and incidentally to prove what a complete nerd I am)

What I ended up proving was that:
a) I can take a magnificent picture of my own ass, given some practice.
b) I don't know how to operate my phone properly, so I no longer have the proof of this (nor the sweet pic to allow me to gaze at myself admiringly)

for reference, what worked for me was in a staircase, standing like I was walking up it, shooting from a back quarter angle, shooting slightly upwards.


----------



## Surlysomething

You need to find a hobby. Haha.




Tad said:


> At first I thought that seemed like a probably valid excuse. But you know, I'm an engineer, so I wanted experimental proof. New smart phone in hand I set out to test the hypothesis (and incidentally to prove what a complete nerd I am)
> 
> What I ended up proving was that:
> a) I can take a magnificent picture of my own ass, given some practice.
> b) I don't know how to operate my phone properly, so I no longer have the proof of this (nor the sweet pic to allow me to gaze at myself admiringly)
> 
> for reference, what worked for me was in a staircase, standing like I was walking up it, shooting from a back quarter angle, shooting slightly upwards.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> You need to find a hobby. Haha.



Actually I think it sounds like you need to find a staircase!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> At first I thought that seemed like a probably valid excuse. But you know, I'm an engineer, so I wanted experimental proof. New smart phone in hand I set out to test the hypothesis (and incidentally to prove what a complete nerd I am)
> 
> What I ended up proving was that:
> a) I can take a magnificent picture of my own ass, given some practice.
> b) I don't know how to operate my phone properly, so I no longer have the proof of this (nor the sweet pic to allow me to gaze at myself admiringly)
> 
> for reference, what worked for me was in a staircase, standing like I was walking up it, shooting from a back quarter angle, shooting slightly upwards.



Tad, stop teasing us as well. Let's see that Canadian rump. 

I declare today and the rest of this week Canadian rump day, so get on it you hosers.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Actually I think it sounds like you need to find a staircase!



LeoGibson, you are a bad, bad influence on me. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tad, stop teasing us as well. Let's see that Canadian rump.
> 
> I declare today and the rest of this week Canadian rump day, so get on it you hosers.




Now I rock a house party at the drop of a hat .........


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> LeoGibson, you are a bad, bad influence on me. Haha.



What can i say? Hozay can be the healthy young man. I'm working on becoming a dirty old man!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Benefits. Nuff said.


*
seriuosly surly knows what she is speaking of...benefits in the US OF A & 401K..

ARE REALLY ALL THEY ARE CRACKED UP TO BE!!!!!*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> seriuosly surly knows what she is speaking of...benefits in the US OF A & 401K..
> 
> ARE REALLY ALL THEY ARE CRACKED UP TO BE!!!!!*



Yeah, as much as I dig the job I have, I realize the need for the bennies. So I went today and took my certification physical. (which will be further chronicled in the random confession thread  ) I'll put my official notice in tomorrow where I am now.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome! Change is good.




LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, as much as I dig the job I have, I realize the need for the bennies. So I went today and took my certification physical. (which will be further chronicled in the random confession thread  ) I'll put my official notice in tomorrow where I am now.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. It's hard to take a picture of your own ass.
> 
> But I have to say, it looks pretty bootylicious today.



Nah! It's easy! Set a video cam on a tripod and shoot. Pick the frame that best shows the a$$ in question, then capture and work that frame. Works like a champ!:doh:


----------



## biglynch

hung over to hell, but won £3k so im buzzing...and a wee bit ill


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> LeoGibson, you are a bad, bad influence on me. Haha.



Seriously....just ask someone at work to take a picture of your ass.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate all of them.



Melian said:


> Seriously....just ask someone at work to take a picture of your ass.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Then ask them to kiss it too


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Seriously....just ask someone at work to take a picture of your ass.



You could always download the camera plus app. It comes with a 10 second timer. That's how I do all *my* ass shots!


----------



## sarahe543

I will be happy soon because i have had some wine. One of those days!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> You could always download the camera plus app. It comes with a 10 second timer. That's how I do all *my* ass shots!



Some of us don't own cell phones. BY CHOICE. Haha.


----------



## theronin23

The county I live in has ONE goth/industrial night. I went out to it for the first time tonight. I had to leave work way early, but it was ridiculously worth it. I've never felt more comfortable, welcomed, and at home at a club in my life. Basically, the Brevard goth scene is amazing. 

I've had a spectacularly bad week, so it was something I needed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Stunning September weather.


Good morning, Vancouver! 

View attachment pic.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

My sister remembered what I said to her about something and followed through.


----------



## ODFFA

My eyes shot open at 7 this Saturday morning & I had the words for a poem in my head. Got to express some very good, meaningful stuff. Then got some endorphins from rebounding on my little trampoline; then showering and singing along to some great music (and actually sounding half decent - what?!) -----> Happiness! :happy:


----------



## MrBob

ODFFA said:


> My eyes shot open at 7 this Saturday morning & I had the words for a poem in my head. Got to express some very good, meaningful stuff. Then got some endorphins from rebounding on my little trampoline; then showering and singing along to some great music (and actually sounding half decent - what?!) -----> Happiness! :happy:



Always good to start the day positively!


----------



## Surlysomething

My cousin's baby shower today. SO EXCITED about the gorgeous picture I had our lovely Zowie make for her. She did the most amazing job and i'm so thrilled.

Z-Bird, you're the best and the sweetest. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

T.
<3


----------



## LeoGibson

First cool front of the year, finally getting a break from 100 degree temps! Yay!


----------



## likeitmatters

I am hardly here these days cause I am busy with the most considerate man I have ever been with and who puts with my practical jokes and rotten humor and most of all loves me for me and does everything to make sure I am happy and free of stress.

he is 7 4 and 360lbs of pure sexiesness.

and he is all mine. 

View attachment dean and boo.JPG


----------



## MrBob

Got told I was the most amazing uncle in the world and recieved a great hug. Made my day.


----------



## fitforfat

Everything!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I would like to say I am very happy for Honey Jack Daniels and Diet Dr. Pepper at this moment.

Can I get A WITNESS!


----------



## CastingPearls

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I would like to say I am very happy for Honey Jack Daniels and Diet Dr. Pepper at this moment.
> 
> Can I get A WITNESS!


I've been wondering how Honey Jack tastes! It's good then?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

CastingPearls said:


> I've been wondering how Honey Jack tastes! It's good then?



Hell Yea it's good, mixed with dr pepper or a&w diet cream soda.


----------



## CastingPearls

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hell Yea it's good, mixed with dr pepper or a&w diet cream soda.


What about on the rocks? I don't want it super sweet....have you had it straight?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

yea it's good like that too


----------



## freakyfred

Someone on facebook just sent me a picture of them, in a Doctor Who shirt I designed, with David Tennant! The first thing he did was compliment said shirt and said "It's quite brilliant". 

A compliment.

From David Tennant.

I can't stop feeling giddy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Good work, Fred m'lad!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Someone on facebook just sent me a picture of them, in a Doctor Who shirt I designed, with David Tennant! The first thing he did was compliment said shirt and said "It's quite brilliant".
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> From David Tennant.
> 
> I can't stop feeling giddy.



I can't rep you :-(

I remember you talking about the design a while back and showing us a picture of the shirt. It was before I watched Doctor Who and was aware of how badass your shirt is. 

I wish I would have gotten my mitts on one.


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> Good work, Fred m'lad!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't rep you :-(
> 
> I remember you talking about the design a while back and showing us a picture of the shirt. It was before I watched Doctor Who and was aware of how badass your shirt is.
> 
> I wish I would have gotten my mitts on one.



Thanks guys :>

And it's actually still for sale on redbubble Hozay!


----------



## sarahe543

I am seeing my man tonight
And we are going to a really good Chinese buffet:eat1:
AND he is staying over all night:smitten:


----------



## fitforfat

I'm jealous! My man is working tonight


----------



## bremerton

i was all depressed last night so my roommate gave me this:


----------



## bremerton

LeoGibson said:


> First cool front of the year, finally getting a break from 100 degree temps! Yay!



yeah, that was pretty nice for the two days it lasted...


----------



## LeoGibson

bremerton said:


> yeah, that was pretty nice for the two days it lasted...



I know, premature e... expectation. It's the story of my life. 

I know it's probably 6 more weeks before it really cools off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Thanks guys :>
> 
> And it's actually still for sale on redbubble Hozay!



consider it purchased. I really really dig it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because of good conversations last night. Good talks, good people.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really let my scatterbrain show last night.

Damn you, Yahoo preferences!




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy because of good conversations last night. Good talks, good people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I really let my scatterbrain show last night.
> 
> Damn you, Yahoo preferences!



 I wouldn't change you for the world.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wouldn't change you for the world.




Haha. You're a good man, J.


----------



## freakyfred

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> consider it purchased. I really really dig it.



Oh man thank you :>. You need to take a pic when you get it!

Also on the same subject, I'm happy today cause yesterday, I saw a random person in a restaurant wearing it. Like what are the odds that I would see that, at that location and at that time. Freaking awesome. I almost got up to talk to him but I was afraid I might freak him out.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'm happy today because 1) I managed to reschedule my Dr.'s appt until after I can take a nap, & 2) because I got three official Disneyland costumes from Company D yesterday! I'll post pics in that one thread for posting awesome pictures soon.


----------



## sarahe543

Saw my ex yesterday quite by accident and he is really working the prisoner of war look very well. gone are the belly, love handles, fat butt, all gone. He is a shadow of his former self.
I didn't realise how chunky he got with me until i saw what he is like now
isn't Karma wonderful.


----------



## CastingPearls

If I hadn't checked my balance at the bank, I wouldn't have known that they accidentally cancelled my bank card. When I went in there to ask, they informed me that it was an automatic thing, but they had no automatic service to notify me that they'd cancelled it so I asked them to issue a new one and although they refused to priority process it, I will have it in a week. If I hadn't checked, I wouldn't have known until I made a purchase which might have been very embarrassing at a restaurant or supermarket. 

Also, spent quality time at the lake and the beautiful view of the changing leaves and the smell of a wood-burning fire got me in a happy mood for Autumn. Pumpkin flavored everything, candy apples and hot cider, carving pumpkins, burning candles, big bulky sweaters and sweatshirts and herds of deer running through the property. And for some reason, Reese's peanut butter pumpkins always taste better than the usual cups.


----------



## djudex

CastingPearls said:


> If I hadn't checked my balance at the bank, I wouldn't have known that they accidentally cancelled my bank card. When I went in there to ask, they informed me that it was an automatic thing, but they had no automatic service to notify me that they'd cancelled it so I asked them to issue a new one and although they refused to priority process it, I will have it in a week. If I hadn't checked, I wouldn't have known until I made a purchase which might have been very embarrassing at a restaurant or supermarket.



Man that's just whacked. My card was used at a store suspected (not confirmed, just suspected) of being part of a debit card skimmer scam and they cancelled my card, texted me once and called my twice that same morning to let me know to come get a new card and when I went to the nearest branch I was in and out with my replacement card in 15 minutes. And my bank is one of the sucky ones up here.

I of course tested it out at the KFC in the food court down the mall from the bank. Mmmmm crackly chicken....:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> Man that's just whacked. My card was used at a store suspected (not confirmed, just suspected) of being part of a debit card skimmer scam and they cancelled my card, texted me once and called my twice that same morning to let me know to come get a new card and when I went to the nearest branch I was in and out with my replacement card in 15 minutes. And my bank is one of the sucky ones up here.
> 
> I of course tested it out at the KFC in the food court down the mall from the bank. Mmmmm crackly chicken....:eat2:


I intend to christen mine with a plate of stuffed shells and meatballs and a couple glasses of wine and maybe some Honey Jack to finish it off. Or start with. Or both. Either way, the first thing I'm breaking it in with is food for sure.

EDT: It's a great little community bank and I can't complain too much because I don't have to pay most fees typical for a bigger bank.


----------



## Surlysomething

I went to my Aunt's house for dinner tonight (roast chicken, mashed potatoes, stuffing, buns....YUM) in celebration of my cousin's 21st birthday. It was really sweet of them to invite me, not everyone was invited to the dinner part. It's a drive (in rush hour traffic) but it was such a good time hanging with my cousins (that are quite a bit younger than me, but really great people) without the rest of the brood around. And baby Brooklyn was there (surprise!) and I got to hold her tiny little sweetness. She was just perfect in her white sleeper with all the pastel coloured hedgehogs printed on them.  She laid in my arms holding onto my pinky finger. I love that wee girl.

Gorgeous night too...loved driving the freeway with the windows down in the dark. Can't beat listening to Tonic on the CBC while you're doing it.

What a great evening. Thanks family.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> ( stuffing, buns....YUM)



you need to stuff your buns into a cake or get the fuck outta here with rest of that bullshit


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous night too...loved driving the freeway with the windows down in the dark. Can't beat listening to Tonic on the CBC while you're doing it.



You are so Canadian!

(also, glad you had a fantastic evening  )


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> you need to stuff your buns into a cake or get the fuck outta here with rest of that bullshit



Hahahahaha. I actually had cake as well. Funny though, not once did I feel the overwhelming urge to smash it into my ass in front of my family.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> You are so Canadian!
> 
> (also, glad you had a fantastic evening  )



Haha. No kidding, eh?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Hahahahaha. I actually had cake as well. Funny though, not once did I feel the overwhelming urge to smash it into my ass in front of my family.



Seriously? I wonder if that's why I never get invited to my li'l nieces and nephews birthday parties anymore?


----------



## Surlysomething

Are you a cake in the ass kind of guy, LG? Haha.





LeoGibson said:


> Seriously? I wonder if that's why I never get invited to my li'l nieces and nephews birthday parties anymore?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Are you a cake in the ass kind of guy, LG? Haha.



I assumed everyone was. That's why I thought WHR's post was normal and your's the strange one.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Well played, sir.





LeoGibson said:


> I assumed everyone was. That's why I thought WHR's post was normal and your's the strange one.


----------



## Rojodi

I happy that I don't live in NYC and can have a 32 oz soda!!! Granted, it will be a diet soda, but still, if I wanted a 32 oz Dr Pepper fountain drink, I could!!!


----------



## freakyfred

I got my laptop back today! I can draw and play video games again yaaay


----------



## MrBob

Rojodi said:


> I happy that I don't live in NYC and can have a 32 oz soda!!! Granted, it will be a diet soda, but still, if I wanted a 32 oz Dr Pepper fountain drink, I could!!!



I have no concept of how much 32 Oz is. It sounds like a lot. Mind you, I drink nearly a gallon of water a day...so who am I to judge.


----------



## MrBob

What's made me happy today? Well, let's see...

*The Scarlets won again, maintaining their 100% start to the season, the JuggerNorth scored again.
*United won 4-0, moved ahead of City in the league.
*I had kippers for the first time in ages...tasted fantastic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> What's made me happy today? Well, let's see...
> 
> *The Scarlets won again, maintaining their 100% start to the season, the JuggerNorth scored again.
> *United won 4-0, moved ahead of City in the league.
> *I had kippers for the first time in ages...tasted fantastic.



Please explaine These...kippers you
Speak of.


----------



## sarahe543

Kippers ? A kind of smoked fish. Very tasty.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Please explaine These...kippers you
> Speak of.



Uber-smoked Mackerel...a fishy assault on the senses.


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## MrBob

freakyfred said:


>



What a guy!


----------



## djudex

MrBob said:


> I have no concept of how much 32 Oz is. It sounds like a lot. Mind you, I drink nearly a gallon of water a day...so who am I to judge.



It's about a litre


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy I have returned to drinking bourbon whiskey again after a nearly 5 month layoff. I'm also happy that W.L. Weller makes a quality product at an affordable price as all my other favorite whiskeys are a bit pricey.


----------



## LeoGibson

Gangnam Style just makes me happy in a way beyond words.


----------



## RentonBob

It's my favorite time of year  I'm up early and going to get a nice hot mocha and it's football season. Life is good


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> It's my favorite time of year  I'm up early and going to get a nice hot mocha and it's football season. Life is good



Sounds lovely! (Well, maybe not the football, lol) Mocha..Now there's another reason to appreciate this time of year.

I'm still in the grips of the worst flu I've ever had and dreading having to try and get up to go to work tomorrow (I've had a whole week off in bed though), but at least the only way is up!

I'm happy as it's now less than 3 weeks till my East Coast adventure!!! Let's hope the temperatures hold up on Hilton Head Island (and the numerous other places I'll be stopping), not least as I've invested in some short shorts

In the meantime, maybe I'll treat my flu to a mocha tomorrow before heading to work.


----------



## fitforfat

LeoGibson said:


> Gangnam Style just makes me happy in a way beyond words.



You've probably already seen this... but just in case you haven't, I think it's amazing and hilarious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJXgiUe_EM


----------



## LeoGibson

fitforfat said:


> You've probably already seen this... but just in case you haven't, I think it's amazing and hilarious.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJXgiUe_EM



Thanks, I hadn't seen that one. I love it!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Gangnam Style just makes me happy in a way beyond words.




Did you see him on SNL last night? Hilarious!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Did you see him on SNL last night? Hilarious!



Yeah, it was pretty cool. I figured the big reveal was Fallon doing the guy in the yellow suit, and then was pleasantly surprised when Psy came out.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Sounds lovely! (Well, maybe not the football, lol) Mocha..Now there's another reason to appreciate this time of year.
> 
> I'm still in the grips of the worst flu I've ever had and dreading having to try and get up to go to work tomorrow (I've had a whole week off in bed though), but at least the only way is up!
> 
> I'm happy as it's now less than 3 weeks till my East Coast adventure!!! Let's hope the temperatures hold up on Hilton Head Island (and the numerous other places I'll be stopping), not least as *I've invested in some short shorts
> *
> In the meantime, maybe I'll treat my flu to a mocha tomorrow before heading to work.



Well I for one am looking forward to the holiday snaps!

As for the flu, plenty of hot tea...black w/honey & lemon if you don't mind the taste. Plenty of Vit C and all manner of flavanoids in it. Get well soon!


----------



## Surlysomething

I wish people didn't slag the show so much. I think it's pretty hilarious and bang-on with trending pop culture. I was also pleasantly surprised with Seth McFarlane. That guy is TALENTED. 




LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, it was pretty cool. I figured the big reveal was Fallon doing the guy in the yellow suit, and then was pleasantly surprised when Psy came out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Gangnam Style just makes me happy in a way beyond words.





fitforfat said:


> You've probably already seen this... but just in case you haven't, I think it's amazing and hilarious.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDJXgiUe_EM



hahaha, jesus Me, what did I just watch.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I wish people didn't slag the show so much. I think it's pretty hilarious and bang-on with trending pop culture. I was also pleasantly surprised with Seth McFarlane. That guy is TALENTED.



I agree. People are way too critical of everything these days. That is the ugly downside of the internet and a generation that has had their parents holding their widdle hands and telling them how special they are at every turn. Everyone thinks that they are music/movie/literature/comedy et cetera critics. They just can't seem to grasp that their opinion is only one of many and that most art and art forms are subjective to personal interpretation. In other words, just because it is something you like or dislike, doesn't mean your way of thinking is necessarily right for anyone other than yourself.

Like all things comedy, not everything SNL does on every show knocks it out of the park, but at least 3 or 4 skits will have me laughing heartily, and another few will at least make me chuckle or grin, and a few fall flat for me personally. All in all, not a bad average for something that stays current on pop culture and has for nearly 40 years.


My only gripe is that in the last few years, the music guests have gone from really cool and cutting edge from all different genres to whoever the remaining record labels can push out there for a bump. Like the guy last night, I can't believe he was on a stage that brought out Zappa, and Elvis Costello, way before it was hip to dig Elvis Costello.

ETA: I just went back and looked over the past guest lists, and this seems to be a 2000's thing on the musical guests, so i guess you can't blame them for getting more mainstream acts. There aren't that many good alternative sources to draw from as there used to be. In the past SNL would have the occasional current hot act, but most of the guests were very eclectic. I'm guessing this is symptomatic of the music industry as a whole. Not that last nights guy was bad, as I'm sure he has a nice fanbase that loves his music. He was just "safe" for lack of a better word.


----------



## Librarygirl

L'Shana Tova! 
I'm not Jewish, but it seems some of my ancestors almost certainly were (thanks to someone on here who has been helping with my family history research!), so it's something I've been interested to know more about.
I certainly feel like a fresh new start and a sweet and happy new year right now - more so than I did on January 1st. 
Here's to the future!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> L'Shana Tova!
> I'm not Jewish, but it seems some of my ancestors almost certainly were (thanks to someone on here who has been helping with my family history research!), so it's something I've been interested to know more about.
> I certainly feel like a fresh new start and a sweet and happy new year right now - more so than I did on January 1st.
> Here's to the future!



L'Chaim to that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*going to the local baltimore farmers market and treating myself to LAMB CHOPS!!! which I just grilled and demolished....while I roast beets & some kinda of tiny little potatoes in the oven...and can't wait for my fresh LIMA BEANS.....score!!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

I agree with you about the music. I haven't seen any anyone blow me away on there for a long time. Mind you, I don't listen to a lot of radio music anymore so that's probably part of the reason.



LeoGibson said:


> I agree. People are way too critical of everything these days. That is the ugly downside of the internet and a generation that has had their parents holding their widdle hands and telling them how special they are at every turn. Everyone thinks that they are music/movie/literature/comedy et cetera critics. They just can't seem to grasp that their opinion is only one of many and that most art and art forms are subjective to personal interpretation. In other words, just because it is something you like or dislike, doesn't mean your way of thinking is necessarily right for anyone other than yourself.
> 
> Like all things comedy, not everything SNL does on every show knocks it out of the park, but at least 3 or 4 skits will have me laughing heartily, and another few will at least make me chuckle or grin, and a few fall flat for me personally. All in all, not a bad average for something that stays current on pop culture and has for nearly 40 years.
> 
> 
> My only gripe is that in the last few years, the music guests have gone from really cool and cutting edge from all different genres to whoever the remaining record labels can push out there for a bump. Like the guy last night, I can't believe he was on a stage that brought out Zappa, and Elvis Costello, way before it was hip to dig Elvis Costello.
> 
> ETA: I just went back and looked over the past guest lists, and this seems to be a 2000's thing on the musical guests, so i guess you can't blame them for getting more mainstream acts. There aren't that many good alternative sources to draw from as there used to be. In the past SNL would have the occasional current hot act, but most of the guests were very eclectic. I'm guessing this is symptomatic of the music industry as a whole. Not that last nights guy was bad, as I'm sure he has a nice fanbase that loves his music. He was just "safe" for lack of a better word.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Oh man thank you :>. You need to take a pic when you get it!
> 
> Also on the same subject, I'm happy today cause yesterday, I saw a random person in a restaurant wearing it. Like what are the odds that I would see that, at that location and at that time. Freaking awesome. I almost got up to talk to him but I was afraid I might freak him out.



So I bought my shirt, I really can't wait to get it, but I TOTALLY want to buy your Iceberg Lounge shirt. So fucking awesome. I can't buy it now but I'm definitely buying it in two weeks when I get paid again.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Well I for one am looking forward to the holiday snaps!
> 
> As for the flu, plenty of hot tea...black w/honey & lemon if you don't mind the taste. Plenty of Vit C and all manner of flavanoids in it. Get well soon!





MrBob said:


> L'Chaim to that.



Haha! Ok, holiday snaps will be posted, lol!

Yes - my tipples of choice this week have been black tea and Berocca (not together!), but honey and lemon could brighten the tea up..I'll try that!

L'Chaim indeed!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So I bought my shirt, I really can't wait to get it, but I TOTALLY want to buy your Iceberg Lounge shirt. So fucking awesome. I can't buy it now but I'm definitely buying it in two weeks when I get paid again.



Wait...Iceberg Lounge... OMG. The timing on this reference is perfect--I get it! mwahahahha!


LG--What does Berocca actually taste like?


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! Ok, holiday snaps will be posted, lol!
> 
> Yes - my tipples of choice this week have been black tea and Berocca (not together!), but honey and lemon could brighten the tea up..I'll try that!
> 
> L'Chaim indeed!



It's really good for cold and flu symptoms. Funnily enough, it was a jewish girl who turned me onto it...in between trying to force chicken soup down my throat.


----------



## sarahe543

I am slowly climbing a steep slope back up to happiness after having my 15yo daughter completely melt down at me yesterday  It is her birthday today and she does not want to spend it with family, BUT I just had a HUGE belgian bun and I am going to have a sleep for an hour, or at least put my head down for a bit. 
Respect to the cake!


----------



## Tad

sarahe543 said:


> I am slowly climbing a steep slope back up to happiness after having my 15yo daughter completely melt down at me yesterday  It is her birthday today and she does not want to spend it with family, BUT I just had a HUGE belgian bun and I am going to have a sleep for an hour, or at least put my head down for a bit.
> Respect to the cake!



Ugh, I have 14 year old, so sympathies on dealing with teenagers!

This morning I'm happy that it was crisp and cool outside, without being damp or windy....made for a gorgeous walk to work!


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> LG--What does Berocca actually taste like?




Orange is nice, like sherbert, tropical fruit is ok, mixed berry is a bit meh.
I've tried them all!



MrBob said:


> It's really good for cold and flu symptoms. Funnily enough, it was a jewish girl who turned me onto it...in between trying to force chicken soup down my throat.



Drinking it now! Well, an improvised Starbucks chai tea combined with a pot of honey/maple sauce! It works!

I do actually love chicken soup. 

And:blush: why is there something rather erotic about the thought of looking after a BHM with a nice bowl of chicken soup? My mind embarrasses me sometimes,lol. Maybe I shouldn't keep thinking out loud....


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> I do actually love chicken soup.
> 
> And:blush: why is there something rather erotic about the thought of looking after a BHM with a nice bowl of chicken soup? My mind embarrasses me sometimes,lol. Maybe I shouldn't keep thinking out loud....



Or maybe I should tell you when I've got the flu.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> And:blush: why is there something rather erotic about the thought of looking after a BHM with a nice bowl of chicken soup? My mind embarrasses me sometimes,lol. Maybe I shouldn't keep thinking out loud....





MrBob said:


> Or maybe I should tell you when I've got the flu.



I've never wanted to get the flu so bad.


----------



## RentonBob

It's a beautiful day here  

View attachment The Mountain.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Mt. Baker? 

Gorgeous! It's stunning here in Vancity as well.





RentonBob said:


> It's a beautiful day here


----------



## RentonBob

Surlysomething said:


> Mt. Baker?
> 
> Gorgeous! It's stunning here in Vancity as well.



Mt Rainier


----------



## Surlysomething

Yes! For some reason I was thinking Bellingham. Haha.




RentonBob said:


> Mt Rainier


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> It's a beautiful day here



the muthafuckin' MOUNTAIN IS OUT!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the muthafuckin' MOUNTAIN IS OUT!!!



And you probably got to wear a sweater lol....


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Mt Rainier



*wow that picture is totally surreal....thanks for sharing the beauty*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Librarygirl said:


> And:blush: why is there something rather erotic about the thought of looking after a BHM with a nice bowl of chicken soup? My mind embarrasses me sometimes,lol. Maybe I shouldn't keep thinking out loud....



Completely agree! 
I like to take care of and please people, this would be great!!


----------



## Melian

This morning, I woke up and was just so overwhelmed with hatred for my job and coworkers, to the point where I would rather be shot in the face than spend another single second in that lab......

....so I just turned off the alarm, went back to sleep and said "fuck it" for today, Office Space style. Now I feel fantastic


----------



## Surlysomething

Good for you!

It's the best thing to do for sure. Why go in when you're miserable? Mental health days are under-rated. 



Melian said:


> This morning, I woke up and was just so overwhelmed with hatred for my job and coworkers, to the point where I would rather be shot in the face than spend another single second in that lab......
> 
> ....so I just turned off the alarm, went back to sleep and said "fuck it" for today, Office Space style. Now I feel fantastic


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Good for you!
> 
> It's the best thing to do for sure. Why go in when you're miserable? Mental health days are under-rated.



It was like taking a page from the book of Surly


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. I'm going to take that as a COMPLIMENT. 




Melian said:


> It was like taking a page from the book of Surly


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Or maybe I should tell you when I've got the flu.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've never wanted to get the flu so bad.





TwilightStarr said:


> Completely agree!
> I like to take care of and please people, this would be great!!



Nice to know I'm not alone. It looks like the BHMs could be lucky if they need any Florence Nightingale treatment.
:wubu:

I'm happy because:
It's only 13 days till I go on holiday (7 days at work!)
I had emails from not one, but two lovely friends I haven't heard from in a little while (both BHMs )
A reader gave me a box of chocolates today
I still feel ill, but am slowly on the mend and can't wait to shake this flu off!
I just found a series of manga books called "Library Wars" - a niche market I guess, but for me a comic about librarians forming a Library Force and protecting their collections with weapons is right up my street!


----------



## BigChaz

Librarygirl said:


> I just found a series of manga books called "Library Wars" - a niche market I guess, but for me a comic about librarians forming a Library Force and protecting their collections with weapons is right up my street!



I'm not really into the manga stuff, but that sounds pretty hilariously awesome.


----------



## Anjula

everything, my life is perfect heheheh seriously, good movie, pizza, beer and most important my sweetheart <3 <3 <3


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Nice to know I'm not alone. It looks like the BHMs could be lucky if they need any Florence Nightingale treatment.
> :wubu:
> 
> I'm happy because:
> It's only 13 days till I go on holiday (7 days at work!)
> I had emails from not one, but two lovely friends I haven't heard from in a little while (both BHMs )
> A reader gave me a box of chocolates today
> I still feel ill, but am slowly on the mend and can't wait to shake this flu off!
> I just found a series of manga books called "Library Wars" - a niche market I guess, but for me a comic about librarians forming a Library Force and protecting their collections with weapons is right up my street!



I may have to fake an illness, a canny skill I mastered in one paticularly boring job.


----------



## ODFFA

Today was an extra day of weekend for me. It is Heritage Day in South Africa. Feeling very thankful that many people have sacrificed many things so that I can have such a rich cultural heritage with so many different influences :happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> I may have to fake an illness, a canny skill I mastered in one paticularly boring job.





Actually being ill does have benefits - my scary boss is so worried about catching it she is avoiding me! Though her parting words to my assistant and I were
"Bye then sickos"
I'm sure she meant well....lol


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Actually being ill does have benefits - my scary boss is so worried about catching it she is avoiding me! Though her parting words to my assistant and I were
> "Bye then sickos"
> I'm sure she meant well....lol


She sounds full of human warmth...reminds me of my first boss...he was mentally broken after working with me for two years.


----------



## Goreki

Nekkid sunbathing in my bedroom. Bliss!


----------



## ManBeef

Sprint is sending me a FREE, non-smart phone to make up for Radio Shack's UTTER lack of GET-IT-THE-FUCK-DONEism. Sad that they have nothing to do with this insurance claim issue YET, they are still going out of their way to show customer appreciation. THIS is why I love them... plus the truly unlimited... GO VIKING TODDLERS!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I returned some clothes and got back more money that I thought I would.

Hellllllo new panties and new jammies!


----------



## dharmabean

RentonBob said:


> It's a beautiful day here



OMG I am from Kent. Your picture makes me Soooo homesick. * sigh *


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I started to post my first BHM/FFA story and I'm so happy it's working out well. I can't stop writing it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay Fall!
Yay candles and new jammies and comfort food and leaves.


I get all romantical and shit. And horny. Fucking Autumn horniess is going to be the death of me.


----------



## dharmabean

Simple things I have found gratitude in today:

My guy, my pug, a cup of coffee and work.


----------



## MrBob

As sad as it is to get excited about men hitting balls with metal sticks I'm still a bit chuffed about Europe manshaming the US at the Ryder Cup yesterday....unlucky!


----------



## dharmabean

Coffee. My Pug. and Waking up today.


----------



## willowmoon

RentonBob said:


> It's a beautiful day here



That's an amazing pic!! Used to live out that way too ... briefly in Renton, then Federal Way, then Puyallup. I don't miss the rain (or at least the fine mist in the mornings) at all .... but July & August always seemed to be decent. 

Again, great picture!


----------



## RentonBob

dharmabean said:


> OMG I am from Kent. Your picture makes me Soooo homesick. * sigh *



It has been a really nice Summer and now Fall this year. You're missing out


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG I met a big guy who actually LIKES ME LIKES ME. Like, in person, falling all over himself and jumping over a counter to say he likes me likes me. hee hee


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I met a big guy who actually LIKES ME LIKES ME. Like, in person, falling all over himself and jumping over a counter to say he likes me likes me. hee hee



Sweet! fingers crossed for you


----------



## Surlysomething

Starbucks Cinnamon coffee cake with my coffee. :eat2:


----------



## dharmabean

Fiance and I made Lasagna together. I love dancing around the kitchen doing dinners with him.


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> Fiance and I made Lasagna together. I love dancing around the kitchen doing dinners with him.



Dawwwwwww!!!!!! So sweet


----------



## sarahe543

sun is shining, just made carrot cake, and i saw a woman gardening in the front garden of a house down the road that used to be a crack house ...looks like a nice family have moved in there now


----------



## sarahe543

...also I am falling over offers of dates from nice guys, just not sure I am ready yet


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> ...also I am falling over offers of dates from nice guys, just not sure I am ready yet



Take your time. I'm sure the offers will still be there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Good hair day.
Good face day.
Good rack day.
Gorgeous sunrise.
Coffee.
Three pay period month.
Thanksgiving this weekend out of town with my family. CAN'T WAIT! 




Fake it till you make it, bitches.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today, my dearly beloved gave me the sweetest & most thoughtful (& therefore kinky) belated birthday present I've ever gotten! :smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DEMOLITION at my old & new to me house going great....no more tub, sink or toilet...stinky fridge, greasy stove and 100 yr old cabinets are gone....the rafters are showing....and now the fun part, interviewing electricians, window guys, HVAC & heating guys.....yes ALL MEN...interesting....

the first question big companys ask *will your husband be there?*....i always respond...*do you know something I don't!!!*

pictured below my new bedroom with out 5 layers of vinyl on top of it....* 

View attachment bedroom10.12.jpg


----------



## Tad

Angel--looks like the place has great bones! So glad you are stripping away the crap and building it back up properly


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My health. The friends that I have that have risen to the occasion. I'm a stubborn asshole and won't ask for help, but they stuck around and put up with my bitter ass.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm driving the Sea-to-Sky this weekend.

So stoked for Thanksgiving! (yes, i'm Canadian) 

View attachment SeatoSkyHighway765.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Today, my dearly beloved gave me the sweetest & most thoughtful (& therefore kinky) belated birthday present I've ever gotten! :smitten:



Whoever she is, she sounds amazing!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's my Mom's Birthday today, she would have turned 60. 

She passed away 10 days after turning 28 from cervical cancer. A battle she fought very hard.

I'm so happy that this type of cancer is 85% curable now with early detection. My best friend had signs of it and it was caught early on and she was fine.
Now if we could get better cure rates for other types of cancer, that would be even better.

Happy Birthday, Mom. You're missed and loved.
(picture from the PNE, Dad, me (2 yo) and Mom. 

View attachment n501522180_58174_8824.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Demolition at my new home is going great...met with my friend that is helping and we together figured out how to ADD a 1/2 bath in entry hall (that is wasted space) it will be tiny but AMAZING to have a bathroom on 1st floor!!!

I am getting a NEW KNEE on TUESDAY!!!! *


----------



## BigWheels

I spent the day with my daughter making lollipops from chocolate, and after the first failed attempt (resulting in a small fire!), we tried a Daddy idea and it went great! AND Daddy stuck to his diet (I'm trying to abstain from sugar for health reasons, and so far so good... 3# lost this week)

I took a swing at decorating my place & feel like this is really me now. A bit cheesy, a bit dark, and a nice comfortable place to relax. It feels good. Some Halloween decorations that got modified (yeah, I'm a geek) but it has turned out AWESOME!!!!

(side note... Not sure what else I may add next, but if AFTER Halloween you want to dispose of some of your decorations, please let me know. That would make me super happy! (Zombies, skulls, anything really as long as it's a bit unique... or super cheesy / tacky / bizarre / macabre). Also looking for black or purple decorations, Thanks!!)


----------



## BigWheels

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I am getting a NEW KNEE on TUESDAY!!!! *



Good luck! I love mine... tells me before the weather changes! It's actually pretty cool.


----------



## bremerton

i got to see my goddaughter today!!!  but just for an hour


----------



## djudex

I'm sooooooo full of Thanksgiving food that I may 'splode.


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigWheels said:


> I spent the day with my daughter making lollipops from chocolate, and after the first failed attempt (resulting in a small fire!), we tried a Daddy idea and it went great! AND Daddy stuck to his diet (I'm trying to abstain from sugar for health reasons, and so far so good... 3# lost this week)



Glad you are doing good with your diet, sweets can be the devil 



BigWheels said:


> I took a swing at decorating my place & feel like this is really me now. A bit cheesy, a bit dark, and a nice comfortable place to relax. It feels good.



That sounds like a really good place. Cheesy and comfortable is a win/win!


----------



## BigWheels

I just put 300 pounds of venison into play.

Froze ground venison & ground beef (for meatballs, meatloaf, chili and burgers)

been up all night making jerky & sausage (Not sure where the jerky keeps going...oh wait, yeah, I remember now...yum) So off to the smokehouse with those...

And I sent steaks, chops and roasts to the soup kitchen. You shoulda seen the smiles there. Felt damn good.

Good thing I know other meat cutters... we had a blast making these ready.


----------



## biglynch

I was so happy with my Mixed Grill im thinking i might frame this pic and put it on by bed sit table. All the main food groups, Sheep, Pig, and Cow. 

View attachment grill.jpg


View attachment grill2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ha! Looks delicious.

I love the empty plate picture. :eat2:






biglynch said:


> I was so happy with my Mixed Grill im thinking i might frame this pic and put it on by bed sit table. All the main food groups, Sheep, Pig, and Cow.


----------



## sarahe543

My 12yo son who i home educate met another boy today and they became friends instantly, they are like two peas in a pod!
i am going to a dance class tomorrow night and so looking forward to it, it's not a date just some FUN.
BUT...on Friday i do have a date with a burly looking tattooed crane driver LOL


----------



## JenFromOC

I was accepted into a nursing program in Nebraska, and prior to go to the midwest, I was accepted at University of Hawaii to complete my science and lab classes.....whoooo hoooo only 10 more months on this Island!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Awesome all around there, Jen! So what, you go to UofH for a semester or two to finish up those classes, then move to Nebraska and start the nursing program?


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> Awesome all around there, Jen! So what, you go to UofH for a semester or two to finish up those classes, then move to Nebraska and start the nursing program?



Well, the plan was to just finish up the classes at UH and then move with my husband when he retires next September....BUT...found out today that we may be approved for a home loan afterall. Problem is, you have to reside in the home within 60 days of the close of escrow. That means my time here in Hawaii could be even shorter lived than I thought, because obviously, I'm the only one that can move to Nebraska on short notice. 

This could be in the Happy or Sad thread...can't wait to start the new chapter in our lives. On the other hand, I've really settled into my job with the military and would just hate to leave.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Home from the hospital after Total Knee Replacement Tuesday!!!
Saying so'long to the walker,and hello to the cane, much less cumbersome
Pain is down....sitting up at a table and using laptop with kitty curled up next to me and brewed some delicious Zeke's Coffee to start the day....ON TO RECOVERY!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Glad everything went so well, lady!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *Home from the hospital after Total Knee Replacement Tuesday!!!
> Saying so'long to the walker,and hello to the cane, much less cumbersome
> Pain is down....sitting up at a table and using laptop with kitty curled up next to me and brewed some delicious Zeke's Coffee to start the day....ON TO RECOVERY!!!*


----------



## MrBob

I do love a nice flirting session...young single mum living two doors from my sister and my niece plays with her son. I do love it when a pretty girl brightens my day!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Random texts from people saying they saw something that reminded them of me.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Home from the hospital after Total Knee Replacement Tuesday!!!
> Saying so'long to the walker,and hello to the cane, much less cumbersome
> Pain is down....sitting up at a table and using laptop with kitty curled up next to me and brewed some delicious Zeke's Coffee to start the day....ON TO RECOVERY!!!*



Congratulations on the new knee, hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Glad everything went so well, lady!!





LeoGibson said:


> Congratulations on the new knee, hope you have a speedy recovery!



*thanks PALS!!!! ME TOO...for the speedy...I fkn hate PAIN and being DOWN*


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks PALS!!!! ME TOO...for the speedy...I fkn hate PAIN and being DOWN*



So happy for you and glad to hear you are on the road to recovery. Take it easy and have a relaxing weekend.
x


----------



## hbighappy

Im Happy I went to the gym today and had great work out now just to keep it up will be feeling it mana in my arms


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> So happy for you and glad to hear you are on the road to recovery. Take it easy and have a relaxing weekend.
> x


*
HEY LG!!!! still in the USA? thanks for the kind thoughts!*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Went out with the family and went to two flea markets 
I am a thrifty girl!! I love my Flea Markets!! 
Plus I found a school shirt, 3 books, and a #5 cake pan(he turns 5 next year!) for my nephew!!


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Home from the hospital after Total Knee Replacement Tuesday!!!
> Saying so'long to the walker,and hello to the cane, much less cumbersome
> Pain is down....sitting up at a table and using laptop with kitty curled up next to me and brewed some delicious Zeke's Coffee to start the day....ON TO RECOVERY!!!*


So glad to hear you're back and everything went well and hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## JayDanger

Yesterday I had a day of uncontrollable win. I got three marks back at school, all 80's and 90's. Work after school went amazing and I ended up making three times what I usually make, and then I got to spend the evening with a beautiful woman. Today, I'm just happy to be alive.


----------



## Librarygirl

An amazing long weekend on Hilton Head Island with 2 wonderful friends. Living in an American house, and currently sitting on the veranda looking at pine and palmettos, birds and squirrels. The past few days have included seeing an alligator, dolphins and a blue heron, playing crazy golf, a boat trip, walking on the beach at sunset, eating challah French toast and pecan pie, drinking vodka and pecan coffee and having FUN! (It has been too long since I laughed so much).


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> So glad to hear you're back and everything went well and hoping for a quick recovery!



*THANKS CP!!! RN just left and was amazed to hear I went to library, out to lunch and an AA meeting last nite, not to mention; hosting my friends for Lentil Soup LOL (my first batch, TASTY)......no swelling, no redness, incision looks GOOD...on the road to RECOVERY....so happy!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> An amazing long weekend on Hilton Head Island with 2 wonderful friends. Living in an American house, and currently sitting on the veranda looking at pine and palmettos, birds and squirrels. The past few days have included seeing an alligator, dolphins and a blue heron, playing crazy golf, a boat trip, walking on the beach at sunset, eating challah French toast and pecan pie, drinking vodka and pecan coffee and having FUN! (It has been too long since I laughed so much).



*LG...glad you are having fun in the US of A!!! GOOD TIMES & GOOD FRIENDS should = LAUGHTER & Tears in a good way*


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS CP!!! RN just left and was amazed to hear I went to library, out to lunch and an AA meeting last nite, not to mention; hosting my friends for Lentil Soup LOL (my first batch, TASTY)......no swelling, no redness, incision looks GOOD...on the road to RECOVERY....so happy!!!*


I think you also know that your positive attitude has a LOT to do with it too. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lovelyone

I made some new friends this week, received a freebie coupon which I was told I would NOT receive, a friend sent me a necklace that I've always wanted...just because, and I caught my cat stealing my macaroni and cheese (which I thought was hilarious cos she was looking around to see if anyone was watching)


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> I think you also know that your positive attitude has a LOT to do with it too. {{{HUGS}}}



*YUP YUP....been back to work this week and the pain has grown, probably not used to being on my feet all day...starting PT in an hour...kinda scared...but now it's all GOOD xoxo CP*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Very happy I got to meet a musician tonight that I look up to and admire very much. The best part was that he was totally down to earth and so humble. I couldn't have been happier with the experience. 

Seattle has been good to me. 

Damian Jurado is the man.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Librarygirl said:


> An amazing long weekend on Hilton Head Island with 2 wonderful friends. Living in an American house, and currently sitting on the veranda looking at pine and palmettos, birds and squirrels. The past few days have included seeing an alligator, dolphins and a blue heron, playing crazy golf, a boat trip, walking on the beach at sunset, eating challah French toast and pecan pie, drinking vodka and pecan coffee and having FUN! (It has been too long since I laughed so much).



Sounds rather wonderful. I'm currently suffering from post holiday blues having returned from two weeks in NYC  I'm happy for the memories (and rather tempted to hit up expedia and find something else to look forward to!


----------



## Melian

Tonight, I'm throwing a gigantic, insane party to celebrate the completion of my PhD. It's going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh man, I wanna go!

I will be there in spirit, C. Have a FABULOUS time, you totally deserve it!





Melian said:


> Tonight, I'm throwing a gigantic, insane party to celebrate the completion of my PhD. It's going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Oh man, I wanna go!
> 
> I will be there in spirit, C. Have a FABULOUS time, you totally deserve it!



I wish you could go! The guest list is so random (scientists, goths, fetish people, trannies, models, musicians, and a few unclassifiables) that even you would find someone you liked!


----------



## MrBob

Went to a great gig in Cardiff last night to see The Cribs...I do love bands that aren't afraid to play sloppily!

And got a date Thursday...and am getting texted all manner of filthiness...either I've pulled a nymphomaniac or it's an epic trolling on her part.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Tonight, I'm throwing a gigantic, insane party to celebrate the completion of my PhD. It's going to be fucking amazing.



Congrats on the PhD! Hope the party was epic.


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling a little (ok, a lot) tipsy from two big glasses of prosecco.



:blush:


----------



## sarahe543

I am overwhelmed with acronyms, i had an awesome time yesterday
Big guys are DEFINITELY more fun


----------



## Miskatonic

I've got a friend visiting from Colorado this weekend and we've been having a great time. It's been pretty awesome getting out and doing stuff I don't normally do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

First I meet John Vanderslice and he invites me over to his studio and welcomes me with a hug, then I meet Damian Jurado and he comes over to my house and lets me pick his brain about songwriting, finally last night I got to meet Ari Picker from Lost in the trees and see them perform. My journey to Seattle took some unexpected turns but a whole lot of amazing things have happened.

Happy I'm getting to meet all these amazing musicians who are so important to me and so willing to open up their time to me, a meager mexican by from Arizona.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> First I meet John Vanderslice and he invites me over to his studio and welcomes me with a hug, then I meet Damian Jurado and he comes over to my house and lets me pick his brain about songwriting, finally last night I got to meet Ari Picker from Lost in the trees and see them perform. My journey to Seattle took some unexpected turns but a whole lot of amazing things have happened.
> 
> Happy I'm getting to meet all these amazing musicians who are so important to me and so willing to open up their time to me, a meager mexican by from Arizona.



That is so incredibly cool. Sounds like it has been a great move for you.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> First I meet John Vanderslice and he invites me over to his studio and welcomes me with a hug, then I meet Damian Jurado and he comes over to my house and lets me pick his brain about songwriting, finally last night I got to meet Ari Picker from Lost in the trees and see them perform. My journey to Seattle took some unexpected turns but a whole lot of amazing things have happened.
> 
> Happy I'm getting to meet all these amazing musicians who are so important to me and so willing to open up their time to me, a meager mexican by from Arizona.



Sounds like you're having an awesome time in Seattle. Awesomesauce!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Tonight, I'm throwing a gigantic, insane party to celebrate the completion of my PhD. It's going to be fucking amazing.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> PARTY PICTURES MS PhD pleazzzzzzzzzze*


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Congrats on the PhD! Hope the party was epic.



Thank you! See below....



HDANGEL15 said:


> Melian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, I'm throwing a gigantic, insane party to celebrate the completion of my PhD. It's going to be fucking amazing.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> PARTY PICTURES MS PhD pleazzzzzzzzzze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were (thankfully) NO pictures taken at the party, either because no one wanted evidence, or because they were all too drunk to operate their various photo-taking devices. The party was out of control, though....it ended at noon the next day, and the clean-up was absolutely disgusting, i.e. I elected to wear latex gloves and an N95 mask.
Click to expand...


----------



## lynn

HDANGEL15 said:


> The party was out of control, though....it ended at noon the next day, and the clean-up was absolutely disgusting, i.e. I elected to wear latex gloves and an N95 mask.



Too bad that you can't just take a power washer to your place....

Congrats on the PhD!


----------



## fat hiker

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ... me, a meager mexican ...



Hozay, since when are you meager? Methought you were a big guy?


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> There were (thankfully) NO pictures taken at the party, either because no one wanted evidence, or because they were all too drunk to operate their various photo-taking devices. The party was out of control, though....it ended at noon the next day, and the clean-up was absolutely disgusting, i.e. I elected to wear latex gloves and an N95 mask.



Awesome--congrats on the epic party


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat hiker said:


> Hozay, since when are you meager? Methought you were a big guy?



Meager in soul? Robust in inches


----------



## Twilley

I finally have a bed of my own again, after spending months on the couch.


----------



## CastingPearls

I got to play with new puppies today!! They were Shorkies, brothers from the same litter and didn't look anything alike. One looked just like a Shi Tzu and the other was half his size and looked like a short hair Yorkie. My friend hasn't named them yet and I suggested Odin and Loki and she really likes them and might name them that. Hot puppy breath and lots of licks! LOL


----------



## cakeboy

I just took my German Shedder for a long walk, which takes us through a field attached to a grade school/junior high. Three dispshit kids from a local housing project were there, watching the dog and I frolic to and fro. The oldest kid, about 11 or 12, starts suddenly shrieking at me - "Hey fatty, how many donuts did you eat?", over and over. I thought the dumb little fuck was going to stroke out, but I just kept walking. My dog was growling, which must have scared the youngest. He yells "Run!", so they all turned and ran. The baby junior son of a bitch yelling at me does an about face and runs into a spruce tree, and burst into tears. But yet, some people still don't believe in natural selection.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

cakeboy said:


> I just took my German Shedder for a long walk, which takes us through a field attached to a grade school/junior high. Three dispshit kids from a local housing project were there, watching the dog and I frolic to and fro. The oldest kid, about 11 or 12, starts suddenly shrieking at me - "Hey fatty, how many donuts did you eat?", over and over. I thought the dumb little fuck was going to stroke out, but I just kept walking. My dog was growling, which must have scared the youngest. He yells "Run!", so they all turned and ran. The baby junior son of a bitch yelling at me does an about face and runs into a spruce tree, and burst into tears. But yet, some people still don't believe in natural selection.



I love when my dogs scare the shit out of people. 100 and 90 pound German Shepard/Rottweiler mix in a very black neighborhood. It's hilarious. They run across the street when they are barking from inside the house.


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> I just took my German Shedder for a long walk, which takes us through a field attached to a grade school/junior high. Three dispshit kids from a local housing project were there, watching the dog and I frolic to and fro. The oldest kid, about 11 or 12, starts suddenly shrieking at me - "Hey fatty, how many donuts did you eat?", over and over. I thought the dumb little fuck was going to stroke out, but I just kept walking. My dog was growling, which must have scared the youngest. He yells "Run!", so they all turned and ran. The baby junior son of a bitch yelling at me does an about face and runs into a spruce tree, and burst into tears. But yet, some people still don't believe in natural selection.



what???? 

your'e FAT ??

how many donuts did you eat :smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I GOT MY WHEELS BACK!!! day 15 of Knee Replacement and mr PT said...you are good!!!! THANK THE FUCKING GODS ABOVE....if I have to ride with the dizzy blonde one more day and hear about her REPUBLICAN CHOICE...or wait outside an extra 30 minutes ......NO MORE!!!! DRIVING AGAIN 

I went to the library...and ordered a bunch of books...psyched to read again!!!*


----------



## ODFFA

Just heard that we are indeed going away just after Christmas and I'm ridiculously excited about it now.

Also, just jumped around on my rebounding trampoline to this - think it's near impossible not to be happeeeee after a session like that


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Just heard that we are indeed going away just after Christmas and I'm ridiculously excited about it now.
> 
> Also, just jumped around on my rebounding trampoline to this - think it's near impossible not to be happeeeee after a session like that



Cool where you off to?


----------



## ODFFA

A place called Onrus, just over an hour's drive from where I live - in the Western Cape region of South Africa. We'll be walking distance from the beach and I'll get to spend a few days with family that I don't get to see very often


----------



## biglynch

Googled it, and wow it looks awesome.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just invited 4 gfs to go to the beach with me in FL for my bday in December....and they said YES...OMG...what did I get into LOLOL
*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Arnold is Conan again


----------



## sarahe543

I am happy about loads of things today, wore my leather jeans half the day to soften the knees up LOL
I have a date next week with a big handsome chef 
met a friend for lunch and we had a lot of laughs
got a beautiful arty book from poundland (like a dollar store) all about sumo wrestlers who i have admired ever since they started to show sumo on british tv *cos I am interested in Japanese culture* of course


----------



## LeoGibson

Knob Creek. Kentucky small batch bourbon aged 9 years. It truly is the nectar of the gods.:smitten:


----------



## scrambledegg

I found that Blackberry Playbooks are now £130! I almost bought one a few months ago for £350, so I would have been gutted! Now I'm gonna sell my netbook that I never use and get one , geeky but meh!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Happy for open, honest communication.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*work was closed today, most likely tomorrow too & Wednesday perhaps...thanks SANDY

I drove around and hung out with friends despite governor's warning NOT to...
I have electricity as of 6;53pm..........*


----------



## sarahe543

I am happy that the sun is shining, I am well, my children are well...
AND i have work writing content for a website


----------



## Tad

sarahe543 said:


> I am happy that the sun is shining, I am well, my children are well...
> AND i have work writing content for a website



Awesome, Sarah! I hope the writing goes swimmingly


----------



## RentonBob

Pumpkin carving, costume contest and free lunch at work today for Halloween


----------



## Rojodi

I found out today that tomorrow, SUGAR FREE PEPPERMINT returns to my Starbucks!!!!!!!

Peppermint mochas!!!!!


----------



## Goreki

The one window in my room that opens gas a garden underneath it. Perfect if I stumble home drunk.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy because it's Aloha Friday....just kidding...that's the stupidest thing ever invented. Today, I'm happy because my daughter gets home on Sunday. She was visiting her dad in AZ for waaaaaaaay too long.


----------



## Librarygirl

I'm happy as my assistant and I have had a week that managed to combine getting lots of work done, while also having many silly 'unable to stop laughing moments'. We were in hysterics today when someone rang the lift bell (usually a sign that books / documents are in there as it comes from our locked down basement), so we pressed the button, only to find a random man in there. Cue fits of giggles, made worse by the fact that we broke into laughter every time the door shut, only for it to open another 4 times!!! Sadly he didn't see the funny side....

I also rather enjoyed marching through a crowd of arrogant gits in suits who had hired a room elsewhere in the building and telling them to go away as they were all stood in the way of our library entrance enjoying the sound of their own voices. Their leader carried on in his braying voice and blanked me, but 1 minute later, they'd gone. Thank goodness my job isn't like that!

WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

There's something about a night where there's a thick meat sauce simmering on the stove, candles burning, heavy rain outside and some good HBO coming on the tv.

Sunday.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy because I feel accomplished.


----------



## warwagon86

Happy that life is back on track and going well! Been away too long sorry folks but been a hard year or so!


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling good today after having a shit-ass weekend.

Just going with it.


----------



## Tad

This coming weekend, all going well, the boy is heading off with friends for the weekend, and my wife and I are going to spend Friday and most of Saturday in Montreal. Were already busily trying to decide which restaurants we can pack into that time frame :eat2: And since the shopping is generally a lot better in Montreal than Ottawa, my wife is actually willing to go do some shopping and try things on :smitten: (she is not, in general, a shopper, so this is a treat for me). 

Given all the happy plans, I figure the boy will come down the plague on Thursday and it will all get cancelled, but until then Im looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*A truly big FAT CHECK from AFLAC!!!!!!
fuck yeah....I gotta say I had no idea
the knee replacement would bring in 
that much!!!!

house I am rehabbing is finally totally getting on track
new windows this week, electrician is in and HVAC/Heating system
is starting Monday...time for framing...planning is good...
new goal...MID DECEMBER!!! *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

heading to Vancouver this weekend, looking forward to it. Love that city, love it ALMOST as much as Seattle.


----------



## azerty

To wake up with my gf for 4 years now.


----------



## sarahe543

I got a huge bouquet of flowers delivered to me today, as if that wasn't enough the card with them had me doing a happy dance around the kitchen


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> I got a huge bouquet of flowers delivered to me today, as if that wasn't enough the card with them had me doing a happy dance around the kitchen



"Do not eat contents of sachet"?


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahaha. I tried to rep you, but you know how that can go sometimes.




Sasquatch! said:


> "Do not eat contents of sachet"?


----------



## Lovelyone

Got a package today in the mail from a friend. Made me really happy!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I GOT NEW WINDOWS!!!! so happy!!! so clear and amazing*


----------



## sarahe543

lol sassy. he's from Wales too


----------



## JASmith

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Aust99

I've got BoB doing his thing in my house now so I have fast wireless internet for the first time in two years at home.


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> Given all the happy plans, I figure the boy will come down the plague on Thursday and it will all get cancelled, but until then Im looking forward to the weekend.



So far I have a sore throat, my wife tweaked her bum knee while avoiding a red-light-running truck, and freezing rain is supposed to be coming through tomorrow afternoon.....but none of that is going to stop us from going and having fun, darn it!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sunny, cold weather.

3 day long weekend.

Springsteen on the headphones.

Coffee.

November.


----------



## biglynch

Just produced the finest burger ever. Fried picked onions, caramelized crispy bacon, with homemade chilli and mint burger. Im like a Jesus of the burger world.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that someone donated some paint and ribbon to me which I desperately needed. Now I must dig through my craft boxes and see if I can find BEADS...ugh. That thought just make me cringe cos LORD knows I have a lot of boxes!.


----------



## djudex

I'm tired of waiting for the 6/49 fairy to come and bless me, what's holding that motherfucker up??


----------



## sarahe543

surprise long weekend visit from my gorgeous chef Had an amazing time and i also got my tattoo done at last


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm happy that I have a good sense of self.


----------



## Rathkhan

I'm back online a bit, I've had a helluva handful of months due to my job, so I'm pretty happy about that because it means I can relax a little!


----------



## ODFFA

Just a little bit of FFA bonding that's led to an unexpectedly high level of happy  Guess I miss that more than I realised.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Just a little bit of FFA bonding that's led to an unexpectedly high level of happy  Guess I miss that more than I realised.



You have other FFA friends IRL? WTF!


----------



## MrBob

Went and saw a great gig with my best mate last night, followed by a FIFA13 session.


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> You have other FFA friends IRL? WTF!



lol  I did know one at school that could identify with me, though she was less... Idk, exclusive? about it than I am. (Love the super effective british accent on those TLAs btw!)


----------



## sarahe543

I am in love/lust and it feels GOOD  The object of my desires is coming to stay for a very long weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## azerty

Linving with nice people and a gorgeous gf


----------



## biglynch

Watching BBC 4, and its a wonderfull show about the history of the American diner. This is making me want to to head back to the states. If im lucky i will see you in march America.


----------



## MrBob

Looks like it's a greenlight with the half-dutch girl. I have somehow played a blinder...when on earth did I become so charming?

Ladies and Gentlemen, you are dealing with one very pleased Mr Bob.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> lol  I did know one at school that could identify with me, though she was less... Idk, exclusive? about it than I am. (Love the super effective british accent on those TLAs btw!)



Tsk tsk! You're just making yourself sound picky now! 



MrBob said:


> Looks like it's a greenlight with the half-dutch girl. I have somehow played a blinder...when on earth did I become so charming?



It's like reverse-"douche with a guitar" syndrome!! :shocked:


----------



## MrBob

But I am a douche with a guitar! Just not usually a charming one.


----------



## Pandasaur

Tomorrow after a long work meeting I get to pack up and see my parents for Thanksgiving =), so excited....not excited about the 40 dollar cake I told them I'd bring them from their favorite country restaurant/bakery T_T.... all well its the holiday


----------



## EMH1701

That I don't have to be at work.


----------



## MRdobolina

no work tomorow


----------



## HDANGEL15

*total impulse buy on QVC.....for just 6 easy monthly payments

Dyson DC35 Digital Slim Vacuum 

yes that IS ME...whipping it out and sucking some dirt up * 

View attachment dyson.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Four days off to relax.


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy Amurican Thanksgiving, R!

:eat1:



LeoGibson said:


> Four days off to relax.


----------



## freakyfred

Pizza hut put me in a much better mood. Thank you delicious food!


----------



## biglynch

Well today me and my mate got our quote on how much we need as our start up capital for our bar/club and preliminary review of our business plan. I have to say its very viable. First steps towards my dream of having a chain of awesome venues. (then im off to America) Burgers, tattoos, beer and music.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Well today me and my mate got our quote on how much we need as our start up capital for our bar/club and preliminary review of our business plan. I have to say its very viable. First steps towards my dream of having a chain of awesome venues. (then im off to America) Burgers, tattoos, beer and music.



Cool. That is similar to what me and a mate in Ireland have discussed about what the logistics would be of opening an authentic Texas BBQ joint, with a few Texas staples and a couple of homemade Tex-Mex recipes thrown in for good measure in Ireland with a beer garden and a live music area to book alt-country, blues, and blues-rock acts into. Sort of like taking Austin on the road. But as neither one of us have anything close to food service or bar experience other than being a customer, it is simply a nice musing on my part.


----------



## Tad

Going out with wife and son for excellent chinese food for supper, then off to see a concert:
- Hannah Georgas ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mxDWj6_VWw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIo4Nl4enQw) opening for 
- Mother, Mother ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiXvDsHfpdk&feature=fvst , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ5CPWKEKLw , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50LShhlkTfw )

It is going to be awesome, for all that the concert is in a converted high school auditorium that gets ridiculously hot when packed with lights and a pumped up audience. If you ever get a chance to go see Mother Mother you should, they are really strong live (not that their music is bad when recorded).

It is actually kind of funny the mixed audience they have....my wife first heard of them listening to the CBC (mostly reaching a mature adult audience), but a former classmate of my son's and 14 more of her grade nine friends are apparently going and totally hyped that they get to see them live. I think its cool when a band can reach that broadly.


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Cool. That is similar to what me and a mate in Ireland have discussed about what the logistics would be of opening an authentic Texas BBQ joint, with a few Texas staples and a couple of homemade Tex-Mex recipes thrown in for good measure in Ireland with a beer garden and a live music area to book alt-country, blues, and blues-rock acts into. Sort of like taking Austin on the road. But as neither one of us have anything close to food service or bar experience other than being a customer, it is simply a nice musing on my part.



I've worked bar jobs in the past and my mate has owned a few pubs, but my theory anything can work with good staff.

We are hoping to have 2-3 full spaces during the day for tattoists (I know a good few), simple bar food, with good live music at night.


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> I've worked bar jobs in the past and my mate has owned a few pubs, but my theory anything can work with good staff.
> 
> We are hoping to have 2-3 full spaces during the day for tattoists (I know a good few), simple bar food, with good live music at night.



Sounds cool. Does food/alcohol interfere with any tattoo-making regulations at all?


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> I've worked bar jobs in the past and my mate has owned a few pubs, but my theory anything can work with good staff.
> 
> We are hoping to have 2-3 full spaces during the day for tattoists (I know a good few), simple bar food, with good live music at night.



Sounds like a cool place. Would definitely be on the agenda if I ever made a trip to your side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dear eggnog,

We meet again. :wubu:


Love, Tina


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds cool. Does food/alcohol interfere with any tattoo-making regulations at all?



thankfully no, as long as we meet the required hygene, health and saftey and COSHH standards. The tattoo studio is in effect a venue inside a venue.
It is illegal to tattoo any person any person under the influence of drink or drugs. So our paperwork and and proof of due diligence must be water tight. So every person who wishes for a tat would be reqired to do a breath test.


----------



## MrBob

I'm on the verge of being stupendously happy...the half-dutch girl is perfection. And she may be moving into a house a little closer to me so I'll only be ten minutes away. I must have done something good in a past life....think this one's a keeper. 

Where's a big 'shit-eating grin' smiley when you need it?


----------



## Tad

woot! Good luck


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Dear eggnog,
> 
> We meet again. :wubu:
> 
> 
> Love, Tina



I bought Zoë a carton of eggnog and it was open and half gone between the time I sneezed and opened my eyes again.


----------



## Tad

Well, rum and eggnog is the official drink of the holidays, is it not?


----------



## Surlysomething

I try really hard not to "break the seal" with Christmas food stuffs, but I had an egg nog latte on Saturday and it was game on. I've already drank two litres of the stuff. WHY IS IT SO GOOD.

Don't tell Z-bird that Safeway makes egg nog ice cream and it's amazing....AMAZING.







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought Zoë a carton of eggnog and it was open and half gone between the time I sneezed and opened my eyes again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I try really hard not to "break the seal" with Christmas food stuffs, but I had an egg nog latte on Saturday and it was game on. I've already drank two litres of the stuff. WHY IS IT SO GOOD.
> 
> Don't tell Z-bird that Safeway makes egg nog ice cream and it's amazing....AMAZING.



Hahaha ugh, she's already asking me for it.


----------



## jagtd

It's the last week of NFN!!


----------



## Goreki

So many things!
Mum and I went looking at stuff in the shops today, and that was fun
I'm drinking strawberry and lime Rekorderlig, and listening to this amazing piano album I found through watching Top Gear (thank you Shazam!)
I cleaned the fuck out of the kitchen and did all the dishes.
I have brooch backs to make brooches with XD


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Had great fun making cards for the Deviantart Holiday Card Project with all the stuff I bought in Paper Source on holiday. Check it out - they give handmade cards out to people in hospital. Win-win - you have the fun of making them, they get to receive them!

2. My stupid computer is now back to working enough that I can post on here! (touch wood, lol).

3. Getting back in touch with my language skills thanks to charming Spanish reader called Jose who is spending a month in our Reading Room and also thanks to a friend on here who's been helping me research my German Jewish ancestors.

4. The continued availability of the salted caramel hot choc in my local Starbucks for those who ask for 'off the board' / under the counter drinks!

5. New boots! Not one but two pairs.

6. Had a great weekend at a 2nd birthday party. And yes, I enjoyed the Postman Pat cupcakes more than the birthday boy, lol! Lego was pretty fun too....

7. Day off on Thurs!!! 

8. And last, but definitely not least, wonderful friends (on here and off the net). You know who you are


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am off from 12/22-1/2.....FUCKING AWESOME....paid for 4 of the days, furloughed for 3 of em...but that's when I want to move!! so I have an entire week to get my shit in boxes !!!*


----------



## Kazak

that excedrin migraine is back on the shelves.


----------



## Lovelyone

I'm happy that I feel better (physically) today. It's been a while.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I haven't had the Egg Nog Latte from Starbucks yet...now I do want one. Damn those tempting Christmas drinks.


----------



## CastingPearls

*note to self* take a ride out to Starbucks tomorrow....


----------



## BigChaz

Can I give a yesterday for todays what I am happy about? I am going to anyways.

Yesterday I ate a cake with eggnog fudge icing and it was filled with cinnamon butter cream in between the layers. I CAN STILL IMAGINE THE TASTE LIKE IT WAS JUST MOMENTS AGO. SO. GOOD.


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap. Reading that made me squirm in my seat. Where is this magical cake you speak of and can it be mailed to Canada? haha.




BigChaz said:


> Can I give a yesterday for todays what I am happy about? I am going to anyways.
> 
> Yesterday I ate a cake with eggnog fudge icing and it was filled with cinnamon butter cream in between the layers. I CAN STILL IMAGINE THE TASTE LIKE IT WAS JUST MOMENTS AGO. SO. GOOD.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> Can I give a yesterday for todays what I am happy about? I am going to anyways.
> 
> Yesterday I ate a cake with eggnog fudge icing and it was filled with cinnamon butter cream in between the layers. I CAN STILL IMAGINE THE TASTE LIKE IT WAS JUST MOMENTS AGO. SO. GOOD.


I'm with Surly. I'm squirming. Tell us more.


----------



## MrBob

That's one less christmas present to worry about....I'm finding those silver linings where I can.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap. Reading that made me squirm in my seat. Where is this magical cake you speak of and can it be mailed to Canada? haha.





CastingPearls said:


> I'm with Surly. I'm squirming. Tell us more.



Sorry kiddos - local bakery. I don't think it would survive a shipping box very well.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Can I give a yesterday for todays what I am happy about? I am going to anyways.
> 
> Yesterday I ate *a cake with eggnog fudge icing and it was filled with cinnamon butter cream in between the layers.* I CAN STILL IMAGINE THE TASTE LIKE IT WAS JUST MOMENTS AGO. SO. GOOD.



This is the sexiest thing I've ever read on this site.


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> Can I give a yesterday for todays what I am happy about? I am going to anyways.
> 
> Yesterday I ate a cake with eggnog fudge icing and it was filled with cinnamon butter cream in between the layers. I CAN STILL IMAGINE THE TASTE LIKE IT WAS JUST MOMENTS AGO. SO. GOOD.



I am now salivating so much it would embarrass a St. Bernard. Good god man, don't tease us like that--it is cruelty I tell you!


----------



## Surlysomething

*sad trombone*




BigChaz said:


> Sorry kiddos - local bakery. I don't think it would survive a shipping box very well.


----------



## MrBob

Jast had my latest university paper marked...maintaining a high score. Should have done this years ago.


----------



## Tad

(First the background: On the weekend we set up one of my wife’s bikes on one of those trainer stands, that lets you use any bike like an exercise bike. We did this because our first real snow was coming on Monday. The snow also meant that my teenage son had to stop his biking to school and take the bus instead. By yesterday evening he was pretty much bouncing off the walls with excess energy.)

Last night, as he finished his supper, the boy asked “Could I have ice cream?” After a bit of back and forth we agreed that he could have ice cream if he first spent ten minutes on the bike, burning off some energy. I go into the kitchen to wash up the dishes as he gets started, but I can hear the hum of the rollers telling me he is biking along. Then I hear him come to a stop, but he starts right back up again, so I don’t say anything. But less than a minute later I hear him stop again. I’m about to get on his butt about doing this properly, ten minutes meant ten minutes of steady riding, etc. Then I hear him mutter to himself “I always miss this light.”

Then it dawns on me: he is recreating his bike ride to school, which takes him just over ten minutes. Sure enough he gears up and down to sort of recreate the up and down hill areas, and faithfully reproduces all of the stop signs and lights, providing commentary as he went.

I thought that was a brilliant way of making a really boring thing into something much more interesting!


----------



## dharmabean

I went from Seattle (Starbucks on every corner) to Goldendale. The nearest starbucks is 45mins -1hr away. Ya'll keep talking about eggnog pumpkin spice lattes, I'm going to cry.  I miss it terribly.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Don't tell Z-bird that Safeway makes egg nog ice cream and it's amazing....AMAZING.



Get the car lady, we're going to safeway!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I finished my NaNo (50 000 word novel in 30 days for those who don't haunt the library forums) two days early and now I think I want to write a sequel or a continuation because I left them hanging...my characters that is.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm trying soooo hard to behave. Or at least make it to Dec 1st. Haha.



Zowie said:


> Get the car lady, we're going to safeway!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

dharmabean said:


> I went from Seattle (Starbucks on every corner) to Goldendale. The nearest starbucks is 45mins -1hr away. Ya'll keep talking about eggnog pumpkin spice lattes, I'm going to cry.  I miss it terribly.



I just got here!! come back!!


----------



## Librarygirl

As ever, acupuncture has left me feeling as if I rule the world and not just the Reading Room, lol! 

On another note, I have the (?) pleasure of trying my first eggnog latte still to look forward to!


----------



## MrBob

I've never even tried eggnog....I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> I've never even tried eggnog....I feel like I'm missing out.



Oh he'll yeah. Me too, with lots of bourbon but hold the egg and the nog part cos that shite is nasty.


----------



## WVMountainrear

MrBob said:


> I've never even tried eggnog....I feel like I'm missing out.



I too am an eggnog virgin.


----------



## djudex

Make it, drink it, be it

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/amazingly-good-eggnog/


----------



## biglynch

ok 2 half cups of rum is 1 cup of rum right?


----------



## djudex

biglynch said:


> ok 2 half cups of rum is 1 cup of rum right?



2.5 cups I believe you'll find old chum


----------



## BigChaz

Eggnog is dangerous. You can drink a shitload of it and have a great time being toasty, but it's so rich you are basically an alcoholic milk volcano just waiting to blow your hot, dairy load some place.


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> 2.5 cups I believe you'll find old chum



Thats mental.


----------



## sarahe543

I am on the verge of being off my face on coffee and cake


----------



## djudex

biglynch said:


> Thats mental.



Nope, that's happiness in a bucket!


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> Thats mental.



It isn't that bad....add it up and the recipe has 11 cups of liquid, plus however 12 egg yolks and the solids add to the total---so call it 12 cups, but it might be more than that. Two and a half cups of rum is 20 ounces. Therefore for each cup of eggnog, you get one and two-thirds ounces of rum. The standard 'drink' is one beer, one glass of wine, or 1.5 ounces of spirits. So a cup of that recipe would only be a slightly strong drink.

Of course, if you make like some people and drink it out of beer mugs, you'll be pulling in the rum a bit more quickly..... :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> Nope, that's happiness in a bucket!


Due to a ridiculous measures system and a damning report from a number of people, im gonna pass on the egg nog. Instead im going to invent my own xmas treat. 1 can of tinned custard 1 bottle 700 ml. Blend, drink passout. Yum.


----------



## Surlysomething

Most people that I know cut their egg nog with normal milk to ease up the richness.

Just sayin...


*sips her egg nog latte* :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

Madness i tell thee. Next you will be sippin on scrambled egg and gin.


----------



## seeker421

biglynch said:


> Madness i tell thee. Next you will be sippin on scrambled egg and gin.



With a piece of bacon as a stirrer?


----------



## JenFromOC

Is there a warning on the side of an egg nog container about not ingesting raw eggs? Because if I was cookie dough, I'd stage a protest. Do not consume raw eggs lol...yeah right.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> Madness i tell thee. Next you will be sippin on scrambled egg and gin.



Remarkably, a quick google search did not pull up any true hits for mixing scrambled eggs with gin. Which on the modern internet is really rather astounding!

Now, I'm not necessarily suggesting it, as it could be a waste of good gin and the cooking would evaporate away most of the alcohol, but now I'm wondering what would happen if you used a bit of gin in scrambled eggs....


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> Remarkably, a quick google search did not pull up any true hits for mixing scrambled eggs with gin. Which on the modern internet is really rather astounding!
> 
> Now, I'm not necessarily suggesting it, as it could be a waste of good gin and the cooking would evaporate away most of the alcohol, but now I'm wondering what would happen if you used a bit of gin in scrambled eggs....



Do it Sir rattle those pots and pans. Then get a bucket fast just in case. Im already dothing one cap.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> Do it Sir rattle those pots and pans. Then get a bucket fast just in case. Im already dothing one cap.



The eggs alone would send me for a bucket, I'm afraid, so I'll have to leave it to someone else to breach this gastronomical frontier.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've tried eggnog and I hated it. I felt like I was drinking uncooked custard pie filling. Blech!


----------



## seeker421

I leave today to spend two weeks in Switzerland. I'll be going to Bevaix, near the border of Southern France and only a couple of hours from Florence, Italy.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Lovelyone said:


> I've tried eggnog and I hated it. I felt like I was drinking uncooked custard pie filling. Blech!



Uncooked custard pie filling is delicious


----------



## Librarygirl

Decorating the Reading Room for Christmas and going out to lunch tomorrow with a reader...All with a clear conscience as I spent 3 hours writing my strategy document for my boss at home! 

Oh and brushing up my language skills...

Que j'aime les langues!


----------



## Lovelyone

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Uncooked custard pie filling is delicious



You can have my share! 

oh and what's making me happy today is that I asked some friends on a clothing resale site to help me surprise my sister with some Christmas cheer by sending her some Christmas cards...and a lot of people responded. She's had a rough few months with sickness and depression. The cards should be coming in this week and I can't wait to see her face. It's going to make her so happy!


----------



## Librarygirl

A day of flirting, first Xmas lunch of the year, v long lunch break and vodka. Not quite the sensible library worker today, lol!


----------



## Aust99

One of my besties just had her baby!!!! Eeek!


----------



## MrBob

Had a great day taking my niece on a school trip down a mine...santa's toy mine to be precise. The kids were almost convulsing with excitement. I could barely contain my laughter when the Santa asked if the kids had been good. My niece gave me a death stare which translated to 'Don't you say a BLOODY word!'


----------



## Librarygirl

A day of lovely, intense conversations with an funny, intelligent man with a sexy Spanish accent. I even forgot to go for lunch until 2pm. Sadly his last day here, but he did bring a big box of chocolates for my colleagues and I  

View attachment Present from Jose.JPG


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> A day of lovely, intense conversations with an funny, intelligent man with a sexy Spanish accent. I even forgot to go for lunch until 2pm. Sadly his last day here, but he did bring a big box of chocolates for my colleagues and I



ooooo that looks like a thorntons collection box. Nice work.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm struck once again by how fortunate I am to have someone who loves me so much.


----------



## MrBob

Sassy, in the lottery of life that qualifies as *winning*. Good show.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Possible internship/career opportunities.

Woot! 

A beacon of hope for some kind of respectable income in the future,


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm struck once again by how fortunate I am to have someone who loves me so much.



Also this. 

Congrats, man. It took me a while to find such a thing but now it feels damn good. We've gotta be thankful every day.

(I was especially thinking about this last night. A man who can put up with my hormonal rages, perversity, and general batshit insanity is indeed a saint.)


----------



## sarahe543

only two sleeps until my gorgeous man is here again


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm struck once again by how fortunate I am to have someone who loves me so much.



I think I'm pretty lucky, too. 

:kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was approved for adoption of my new family, meet my new kitty ISABELLE, (kitty) who weighs more then her brother HERCULES (Pomeranian)* 

View attachment ISABELLE.jpg


View attachment HERCULES.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

It's December on the east coast and I can still cruise with the top down!


----------



## SilverShoes

My cats )) Even if I have to get up every once in a while to the commanding meow! to open or close the door - they are great ))


----------



## LeoGibson

Getting ready to head to San Antonio for some fun on the riverwalk, my favorite Tex-Mex joint in the whole damn state for dinner, some drinking at a few different places tonight, and a 3lb. cinnamon roll for breakfast tomorrow on the way out of town!


----------



## freakyfred

I finally got some christmas packages sent out to friends. The postage was enormous, which means no more room in my budget to send more stuff. Maybe next year~

The only thing left to do is by wine for relatives, a present for my sister and I'm done!

also saw the hobbit and it was neat


----------



## MrBob

The Nurses christmas party lived up to it's promise. You know you've had a good show when you wake up and have no idea where you are.


----------



## Melian

This is so stupid, but.....

Last night, my mom told me a story about how a fancy, tropical bird shat on her while she was in Cozumel. It must have been eating berries or something, because it left a stain.

HAHAHAHAHAHA! It's still funny 15h later.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HDANGEL15 said:


> I was approved for adoption of my new family, meet my new kitty ISABELLE, (kitty) who weighs more then her brother HERCULES (Pomeranian)



I'm a few days late, but hooray!


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha.

Apparently it's good luck when a bird craps on you, but still!



Melian said:


> This is so stupid, but.....
> 
> Last night, my mom told me a story about how a fancy, tropical bird shat on her while she was in Cozumel. It must have been eating berries or something, because it left a stain.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA! It's still funny 15h later.


----------



## biglynch

nice evenings comedy tv, and a few G&T's


----------



## LeoGibson

I finally got a new computer for myself and have just about got all my components hooked up and lined out for my project studio after 2 or so years of screwing around. I can now make proper recordings and torture the world with more homemade music.


----------



## SilverShoes

My favorite band will be performing again in my home city in March 2013  something to look forward too ))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

After a week of eating very, very little due to having my tonsils removed, I was able to eat today.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

NOTHING.    

*dramatic cello music plays as I shiver in my worn coat and walk slowly towards the dimmed horizon, trees trembling in the winter wind as a dog whimpers faintly in the distance*

Seriously though, I'm happy that FINALS ARE _ALMOST_ OVER and I'll get to return to Los Angeles for part of the break!


----------



## Goreki

I'm on my way to participate in a live action zombie shooter game. It's like a cross between larping and laser tag. I'm so fucking excited!


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> I finally got a new computer for myself and have just about got all my components hooked up and lined out for my project studio after 2 or so years of screwing around. I can now make proper recordings and torture the world with more homemade music.


 This is going to be my project over the next year, need to get some decent mics for recording and an audio input interface plus software and storage. Will be teaching myself to engineer and so far I've been reading up on a lot of mic placement and recording techniques used by the likes of Eddie Kramer because even though they had inferior technology the sound was better and less sterile on the classic records of the 60's/70's.

And on an unrelated note I'm happy that thanks to my Dad having an unexpected cash windfall he's buying a new car...and giving me his old one. Back on 4 wheels baby!


----------



## Librarygirl

A man I've liked for a while just made it very clear in general conversation that he is straight and single. I just wish I was better at small talk and didnt just end up looking at him and smiling a lot , but this has to be good, right?

He runs a restaurant in my village so I keep thinking he is just being friendly as I'm a customer, but lately it seems more than that.

Also I've acquired a lovely new email friend- the Spanish reader seems keen to stay in touch.

Christmas!

Trip to London for work this week=shopping opportunities!


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> This is going to be my project over the next year, need to get some decent mics for recording and an audio input interface plus software and storage. Will be teaching myself to engineer and so far I've been reading up on a lot of mic placement and recording techniques used by the likes of Eddie Kramer because even though they had inferior technology the sound was better and less sterile on the classic records of the 60's/70's.
> 
> And on an unrelated note I'm happy that thanks to my Dad having an unexpected cash windfall he's buying a new car...and giving me his old one. Back on 4 wheels baby!



Congrats on the ride. Nothing better than having the freedom of movement that a car offers.

On the recording side, take a look at the PreSonus One Box. It is a good quality entry-;eve; recording package that comes with really good mixing headphones, a 2 input audio interface with phantom power on one input, and a pretty good sounding condenser mic. I found mine on sale here a while back for $199.

PreSonus One Box Recording Package in the UK


----------



## sarahe543

library girl i highly recommend dating a chef  
im happy my fridge is full and all my children are well and they are so funny and beautiful AND im in love


----------



## Librarygirl

sarahe543 said:


> library girl i highly recommend dating a chef
> im happy my fridge is full and all my children are well and they are so funny and beautiful AND im in love



So happy for you Sounds wonderful!

I just have to keep persuading friends to come out for meals with me...Or risk looking slightly strange and going to the pub/restaurant alone, lol! It was kind of helpful my friend was 10mins late today! I guess if it's meant to be....Us English people are so shy / awkward when it comes to this kind of thin, lol!


----------



## Amaranthine

Goreki said:


> I'm on my way to participate in a live action zombie shooter game. It's like a cross between larping and laser tag. I'm so fucking excited!



That sounds absolutely badass. I would join in a second if something like that was going on here. 


I'm happy that finals are over and I actually have some free time. Time to read about quantum theories of consciousness. And play video games.


----------



## Yakatori

Librarygirl said:


> ...made it very clear in general conversation that he is straight and single. I just wish I was better at small talk and didnt just end up looking at him and smiling a lot...runs a restaurant in my village ...thinking he is just being friendly as I'm a customer..persuading friends to come out for meals with me...Or risk looking slightly strange and going to the pub/restaurant alone...


Might be reluctant to "ask you out" where he works. Next -time chatting him up: ask when he takes a day-off. Likely, it's some odd day, like Tuesday. Here in the States, some bars host hospitality-industry themed nights in the early part of the week, when fewer people normally go-out, featuring drink (& food) specials. Or Trivia contests. Shouldn't be too surprised if he keeps a similar type of commitment, so good to mention any of your areas of specialty that might be of help to his team (French Idioms, Dr. Who, the Inquisition, dog-breeds, etc...)


----------



## Cobra Verde

Define "happy".


----------



## Surlysomething

That i'm strong and not a pussy ass bitch.


----------



## JulieD

Reminiscing some of my old posts...and how people still take repping so seriously


----------



## Librarygirl

Yakatori said:


> Might be reluctant to "ask you out" where he works. Next -time chatting him up: ask when he takes a day-off. Likely, it's some odd day, like Tuesday. Here in the States, some bars host hospitality-industry themed nights in the early part of the week, when fewer people normally go-out, featuring drink (& food) specials. Or Trivia contests.



Hi! It won't let me rep you, but I wanted to thank you for this. Hoping to find a reason to visit between now and Christmas and if I get a chance, I'll give this a try! He is so kind and friendly. Even before I'd really noticed him, when I was hung up on someone else who made me pretty unhappy, i remember being down there emailing this other guy having been really upset all day and my friend from the pub brought me a complimentary pot of tea and a biscuit as I obviously looked in need of it. He is tall and broad shouldered, but increasingly soft and chubby (I notice every time I go in) and has amazing hazel/green eyes.

Thank you


----------



## Tad

BBWLibrarian--I'd say you really do need to find a reason to drop by on your own, preferably when it should be quiet and he has some time to talk. On the way home from work if there is not much of an after-work crowd, or something. Quiet enough that you can reasonably ask "Any plans for the holidays?" with some appropriate follow up questions. Could leave it at that and then come back during/after the holidays and ask "So how did X go?" showing that you paid attention to what he said and made a point of remembering, which should tell him something.

Either at the asking visit or the follow-up visit, if you get a good enough conversation going, the goal of course would be to get a natural transition of "You are so much fun to talk with, I'd love to sit down with you over a pot of tea when you aren't working some time" or words to that effect. Or if that is too bold, find some topic that you could ask him for information about (say, he's heading off on a holiday in spain and has a great rental that you'd 'love to know the details on') so you can give him your email and ask him to send it to you (could be you sending info to him, but better the other way around, I think). Then you can write back and thank him, and that gives you an out of work way of communicating.

Good luck!


----------



## The Dark Lady

>open starburst 2-piece packet
>both are pink
>HAAAAAAAAALLLLLELUJAH


----------



## Sasquatch!

It's winter and I am ill so NO.

I HATE THE WORLD.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Uh-oh, it appears as though _someone _(^) isn't being a team player...





The Dark Lady said:


> >open starburst 2-piece packet
> >both are pink
> >HAAAAAAAAALLLLLELUJAH


Someday I will get a normal-size pack and it will be all-pink and then I'll retire. From everything.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cobra Verde said:


> Uh-oh, it appears as though _someone _(^) isn't being a team player...



I'm welsh. There's totally an I in team.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm welsh. There's totally an I in team.



Sassy didn't come here to make friends, he's here to win America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Sassy didn't come here to make friends, he's here to win America's Next Top Model.



That's right. *smizes*


----------



## The Dark Lady

Paquito said:


> Sassy didn't come here to make friends, he's here to win America's Next Top Model.



As far as I'm concerned, he already has. :smitten:


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm welsh. There's totally an I in team.


This is true.


----------



## BigChaz

I have a date on Friday with a girl who owns and runs her own bookstore. There is something sexy about a girl who likes books.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> I have a date on Friday with a girl who owns and runs her own bookstore. There is something sexy about a girl who likes books.



To be fair, owning a bookstore doesn't necessarily mean she loves books. Perhaps she hates books but has a strange affinity for establishments that sell them. 

At any rate, congrats! Go impress the hell out of her with your boyish, charming ways.


----------



## Goreki

Amaranthine said:


> To be fair, owning a bookstore doesn't necessarily mean she loves books. Perhaps she hates books but has a strange affinity for establishments that sell them.


Apply that logic to kindergarten teachers and an interesting thing happens.


----------



## Tad

I think I've reached that point where I really don't care what other's think of how I look--it is incredibly freeing!

Not that I don't care what I look like, and I'm not out to shock anyone....but the last couple of days were super slushy, so I put on nylon gaiters (designed more for cross country skiing) to keep the slush off my trousers and didn't care at all how dorky it might have looked or what anyone else thought. I guess I've reached that age where I can be a totally un-hip older person and be totally content that way


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that this year I have already had a nice Christmas due to the kindnesses bestowed upon me by certain people (mostly friends and some strangers) who shall remain nameless. Last year I had to ask for help with getting Christmas presents for my autistic nieces and this year we were in much better shape and I didn't have to ask for help. 
There were several people last year who sent me gifts even though I asked for them to purchase for my nieces instead--and they helped to make that day special for me. I was so thrilled that the girls had a lovely Christmas last year, but I'm even more thrilled this year that they are having one without getting much help. We struggled through some hardship this year but we made it. THAT is a wonderful blessing in and of itself.


----------



## lovelocs

I said I wouldn't leave the house today, and I didn't.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

I have gotten two of my final grades back for the semester and they are both As. WOot!  Let's hope this is the beginning of a victory streak.


----------



## x0emnem0x

After weeks of being in physical amounts of pain, my knee pain has started to wear off so I can actually get up without being in too much pain and my back which has been hurting for about a week is finally starting to feel better.


----------



## freakyfred

I got an interview/assessment at a big company in January. I'm both nervous and excited.


----------



## MrBob

freakyfred said:


> I got an interview/assessment at a big company in January. I'm both nervous and excited.



Good luck with it!

I'm happy because all my gift buying is done and dusted...not my usual christmas eve dash around the High Street.

I'm also happy that our gig for the Nurses christmas ball went so well they want to invite us back to play a summer hawaiian ball for them. ...more drunk nurses!


----------



## biglynch

MrBob said:


> ... drunk nurses!



If you want anyone on lead triangle or just need more cowbell, I'm your man.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Snow!! And champagne tasting tonight :eat2:


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Work on Monday isn't going to be nearly as bad as I was afraid it'd be. So relieved!

I've got this! FWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahe543

three more sleeps until my gorgeous man is here again


----------



## BigChaz

sarahe543 said:


> three more sleeps until my gorgeous man is here again



You have a man!?!?!


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigChaz said:


> You have a man!?!?!



WTF, when did _this_ happen?!?!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> I'd say you really do need to find a reason to drop by on your own, .....
> Either at the asking visit or the follow-up visit,...the goal of course would be to get a natural transition of "You are so much fun to talk with, I'd love to sit down with you over a pot of tea when you aren't working some time" ... Or .., find some topic that you could ask him for information about ....so you can give him your email and ask him to send it to you ...Then you can write back and thank him, and that gives you an out of work way of communicating.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you! Won't let me rep you, but I really appreciate this. I ended up going there for a family meal out which was immensely frustrating as there arose no moment even to say hello to him as I arrived last to the table and he was in another part of the restaurant. He later reappeared, obviously off duty, but then was sat with a big crowd (possibly family), so it would have seemed too bold to try and approach him then. GRRR. I will have to get up the nerve to do as you suggest and head in there alone. They do at least have wi-fi, so feigning internet loss at home might be plausible!!
I don't know why, but Christmas always makes you feel like you want to see and talk to everyone you know and leave things positive before you head into the holidays.


----------



## Librarygirl

Finished my gingerbread house, complete with marshmallow paving and a man in Lederhosen! 

View attachment Gingerbread house low res.JPG


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Librarygirl said:


> Finished my gingerbread house, complete with marshmallow paving and a man in Lederhosen!



That is so cute/cool!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Howdy All, long time no see. I'm still alive, and unbelievably happy, and newly married.  So what am I happy about today? I'm happy to be sharing this holiday season with my husband.


----------



## Morbid

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Howdy All, long time no see. I'm still alive, and unbelievably happy, and newly married.  So what am I happy about today? I'm happy to be sharing this holiday season with my husband.





YOU'RE MARRIED???? W.T.F. .. so who is the lucky man who has captured your heart???


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm not sure you know him Morbid, he's not been around here almost a much a I've not been around here. ;-)


----------



## Morbid

well I bet he's an awesome guy if he has the heart of such a sexy, wonderful woman like you


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Oh wait...Didn't I marry you?


----------



## Morbid

why yes I think you did...  I love you <3


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Love you too!! I'm so disgustingly happy, thank you.


----------



## Morbid

I'm happier than I have ever been... Thank you for honoring me with your hand in marriage.. even though you are a grammar nazi... now shut up about my misspellings .. you know I can't spell... I love you too...


----------



## Sweetie

You two are just too darn cute...congratulations!


----------



## Morbid

well thank you Sweetie


----------



## CleverBomb

Sweetie said:


> You two are just too darn cute...congratulations!


What she said. 

Oh, and congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy life together!


----------



## biglynch

holy crap...what a great night! Rocksmith, baileys icecream and brandy floaters, DRUMFEST too! great times.


----------



## MrBob

The Nurses were true to their word and have now confirmed us for their summer ball. 

Ding Dong!


----------



## freakyfred

I got a new microphone. Bit on the pricey side but yay I can start making animations again.


----------



## oliver141180

I'm happy it's Saturday, no work for 2 days!

Simple things...


----------



## MrBob

freakyfred said:


> I got a new microphone. Bit on the pricey side but yay I can start making animations again.


It's worth spending the money on a quality microphone. Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Meet Isabella my newly adopted CAT & BabyBoo, newly adopted Pomeranian * 

View attachment ISABELLA.jpg


View attachment babyBOO.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Meet Isabella my newly adopted CAT & BabyBoo, newly adopted Pomeranian *



They're adorable! And look very happy and settled already. It's great that they're starting the new year with a wonderful new home and loving ownder. Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## OneHauteMama

What am I NOT happy about today? 

A new year is on the horizon (just a few hours away, actually). I'm reflecting on the past year and although some patches were rough, all-in-all it was _amazing_. In February, I found out I was pregnant and also spent the very first Valentine's Day with my sweetheart (he cooked for me... :eat2. Then the same sweetheart, my best friend and the greatest man I've ever known proposed to me in July. Right after, I met his daughter for the first time and instantly bonded with her. In October, my little girl was born and is the most amazingly perfect child (well, aside from her brothers and sisters  ). I've made lasting friendships, let go of harmful relationships, and improved life ten-fold. What is there to not be happy about?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

I got to go to L.A. and see my Godmother, go to Disneyland, and eat In & Out Burger, even if it was only for four days. 

Also, I saw besthandsomeman, if just for a day.


----------



## MrBob

My Dad bought his replacement car today and handed me the keys to the old Rover. Now I just need to tank it up with petrol and plot a roadtrip somewhere.


----------



## HDANGEL15

MrBob said:


> My Dad bought his replacement car today and handed me the keys to the old Rover. Now I just need to tank it up with petrol and plot a roadtrip somewhere.



*sweet how about the US.....hehe * 
*
my house is starting to look like a house (it was totally gutted rowhouse) and now....10 weeks later...I think my kitchen looks more kitcheny then ever...Lowes made their slot on deliverys today...NEW APPLIANCES!!!* 

View attachment KITCHEN .jpg


----------



## bbwfairygirl

My car registration is finally under $200.00 and my level pay on my gas/water dropped by $96/month for 2013.


----------



## RentonBob

The Seahawks with a big win today against the Redskins


----------



## freakyfred

I had my interview today. I think it went rather well. Here's hoping I got it!


----------



## sophie lou

Im happy that i get to spend some time with my lover and every day that passes is a day closer to us being together


----------



## freakyfred

The interview I spoke of...

I just heard back today. I got the intern position. Yessss.


----------



## Surlysomething

YAY!!! Congrats, so happy for you! New year, new start. 




freakyfred said:


> The interview I spoke of...
> 
> I just heard back today. I got the intern position. Yessss.


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> YAY!!! Congrats, so happy for you! New year, new start.



thank yooou :>


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> The interview I spoke of...
> 
> I just heard back today. I got the intern position. Yessss.



Congratulations!!


----------



## MrBob

Well done Fred!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Congrats, Fred! Now go turn into that beautiful butterfree you were always meant to be!


----------



## HDANGEL15

freakyfred said:


> The interview I spoke of...
> 
> I just heard back today. I got the intern position. Yessss.


*
WHat a wonderful way to start the new year....what will you be doing?*


----------



## MrBob

I'm finding this degree course far too easy. Last essay was supposed to have around 60-70 hours study attached to it...I did 3 hours and I still aced it. Am now nearly 50% through this first module and have almost got the pass in the bag already.


----------



## freakyfred

Melian said:


> Congratulations!!





MrBob said:


> Well done Fred!



Thank yooooou :>



The Dark Lady said:


> Congrats, Fred! Now go turn into that beautiful butterfree you were always meant to be!



http://i.imgur.com/jMLEZ.gif



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHat a wonderful way to start the new year....what will you be doing?*



I'm not entirely sure yet. I think it'll be along the lines of customer support.


----------



## PandaGeek

Nothing in particular today has made me happier, but I realized around the new years, that I was kind of a down guy and I made it my resolution to be more positive and to look for a silver lining. Since then I've been generally feeling better about things. Things are still rough and I'm dealing with quite a few issues, but I feel... better. I guess if I had to pick some highlights for the day, I got to work a shift with one of my best friends and I got to see a woman, that makes my heart skip a beat, smile when I saw her in passing and got a chance to talk to her for a few minutes... she has a really nice smile.

- Chris


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I actually had the energy to do what I promised...and made BEST BAR COOKIES. I can only describe them as ooey, gooey, delicious caramel and melted chocolate chips being sandwiched between oatmeal bar cookies. TO DIE FOR!


----------



## MrBob

Man United beat the house of scouse today...always makes me happy.


----------



## Miskatonic

Today was my first day of training in a brand new shiny dom/sub relationship. It went pretty well!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Miskatonic said:


> Today was my first day of training in a brand new shiny dom/sub relationship. It went pretty well!



Training?


----------



## Miskatonic

Sasquatch! said:


> Training?



I've never been in one that had an element outside the bedroom so I'm learning the ropes right now.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> Training?



Gotta learn the ropes man.


----------



## Miskatonic

It's virgin territory to me. It was pretty cool, though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

What is there to learn?


----------



## Miskatonic

Quite a lot, actually.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Like... how to take care of leather? I've seen my share of shoddy leather sofas.


----------



## Miskatonic

Well for one thing you gotta learn her style. No two doms are made the same. Some are rough, some are gentle, some are warm and cuddly, some are cold. At the same time she's gotta learn how you are as a sub. You learn your limits, her expectations, you learn how she wants things done, she learns how you do things. I mean we've been friends for a while but getting into this means we now have to learn a whole lot more about each other than we would have as just friends. Plus, like I said, this is mostly a new experience to me. My ex and I used to play with dominance/submission and gender roles in the bedroom but it never leaked out of there. As this is a platonic d/s relationship, the bedroom aspect is stricken and now I'm learning the more domestic things.


----------



## MrBob

Miskatonic said:


> I've never been in one that had an element outside the bedroom so *I'm learning the ropes right now*.



Subtle...very subtle.


----------



## shandyman

Hi everyone. It has been a couple of months since I have been on here, work has kept me away.
The reason that I am now so happy is that I passed my PhD defense with flying colours and am now a Doctor!!!!!


----------



## Melian

shandyman said:


> Hi everyone. It has been a couple of months since I have been on here, work has kept me away.
> The reason that I am now so happy is that I passed my PhD defense with flying colours and am now a Doctor!!!!!



Welcome to the world of obscurity and self-loathing!

Congrats on passing the defense, though - it feels great to get that shit out of the way.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my house my house my house is coming along beautifully....moving in just a few days, although the tile isn't completed quite yet, which means I have no toilet or sink HEHE...but god willing that will happen in the next 4 days before I MOVE!!!! getting excited, carpet is in and looks so cozy...electricians have been there for like 2 days and it is like the 3 stooges....but it's all good...I AM MOVING...who wants to pack my house for me????​*


----------



## Miskatonic

HDANGEL15 said:


> *my house my house my house is coming along beautifully....moving in just a few days, although the tile isn't completed quite yet, which means I have no toilet or sink HEHE...but god willing that will happen in the next 4 days before I MOVE!!!! getting excited, carpet is in and looks so cozy...electricians have been there for like 2 days and it is like the 3 stooges....but it's all good...I AM MOVING...who wants to pack my house for me????​*



Congrats! Buying a house is a dream of mine. I would be perfectly happy in an apartment but having a basement and a garage to store tools would be super.

I'm happy because today I'm working a scifi convention in Boston. I'll only be there for the day, helping my mistress set up her booth, but it will still be my first time at a con.


----------



## MrBob

Looks like it's going to be a snow day tomorrow in my neck of the woods as they're expecting about a foot of white stuff. So my niece and I have made plans. After the obligatory snowman attempt, we'll snuggle in the warmth with some hot chocolate, Ghostbusters, The Pirates! and Brave. Pretty good day...and if you're a 6 year old the next best thing to Christmas day.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Looks like it's going to be a snow day tomorrow in my neck of the woods as they're expecting about a foot of white stuff. So my niece and I have made plans. After the obligatory snowman attempt, we'll snuggle in the warmth with some hot chocolate, Ghostbusters, The Pirates! and Brave. Pretty good day...and if you're a 6 year old the next best thing to Christmas day.



Sounds great! Quite excited at the prospect of snow myself. Would have reposed you but computer probs mean I'm having to keep up with Dims on my phone : (

Here's to a nice lot of crunchy white snow! And hot choc with marshmallows!


----------



## MrBob

I don't know about Marshmallows...I might shave some Lindt on top just to increase the chocolate hit. And al slight change to the movie list. Swapping The Pirates for Short Circuit....which I'm not entirely unhappy about! And yes, looking forward to some snow. Not happy about the mass panic in the shops to get bread and milk. May have to get some bread flour and make my own.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this....need I say more....4 days from moving in...and theres a shit load of work to be done LOL* 

View attachment KITCHEN.jpg


----------



## djudex

Seriously. Someone needs to peel that fridge!


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Seriously. Someone needs to peel that fridge!



I'd pay her to let me do that.


----------



## Melian

This is not amazing by most people's standards, but it pleased me: I just gave a lecture to ~300 undergrads, and only noticed one of them sleeping. That's got to be some kind of record.


----------



## Tad

holy crap Melian--that is seriously impressive! (said as someone who had some challenges staying awake during lectures....)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> holy crap Melian--that is seriously impressive! (said as someone who had some challenges staying awake during lectures....)



So did I (and with attending lectures....and with not eating/talking during them....)! Even more amazing: the thing ran from 9-11am! 

ETA: it just occurred to me that perhaps students have evolved, and can now sleep with their eyes open and pencils moving.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I doubt those were pencils...


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> I don't know about Marshmallows...I might shave some Lindt on top just to increase the chocolate hit. And al slight change to the movie list. Swapping The Pirates for Short Circuit....which I'm not entirely unhappy about! And yes, looking forward to some snow. Not happy about the mass panic in the shops to get bread and milk. May have to get some bread flour and make my own.



Did you get as much snow as you'd hoped for? I was disappointed this morning, but it arrived eventually and I was pleased to get sent home from work early (and we get to close so I don't have to work tomorrow!). And I got a Starbucks vanilla spice hot chocolate (followed later by a big chunk of Lindt teddy bear)! 

Yay for snow!!!

Also (silly as it sounds) happy to receive an email from an attractive man with a sexy accent which he signed off.."Kisses". Now I know on the continent this is a common sign-off, but bearing in mind he is an older man I met in a professional context, I am kind of chuffed he doesn't just like me for my Reading Room!!


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I doubt those were pencils...



You know, I did think it was weird that they kept wiping the erasers with Kleenex. Especially the chick in the front row with the gigantic, veiny pencil.


----------



## Cobra Verde

..........



I...meant that they were probably writing with pens. 

Good god, woman, is that the first place your mind goes?!


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> Seriously. Someone needs to peel that fridge!



I hAd to meet the electricians there at 8am & was early ....
So preceded to peel the fridge. Hehe


----------



## Redliner

Got an instrumental album dropping tomorrow. Details later.


----------



## CleverBomb

Cobra Verde said:


> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> I...meant that they were probably writing with pens.
> 
> Good god, woman, is that the first place your mind goes?!


Of course.
The pen is mightier and all that.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> You know, I did think it was weird that they kept wiping the erasers with Kleenex. Especially the chick in the front row with the gigantic, veiny pencil.



I hope they didn't share their pencils.


----------



## Lovelyone

2 things...
a friend posted something that cheered me up

my brother-in-law brought me some goodies.


----------



## CastingPearls

I found my cellphone woot-woot!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I finally caught up on some much needed sleep.


----------



## Miskatonic

I started classes today, and they're all online so I don't even have to change out of my PJ's.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Did you get as much snow as you'd hoped for? I was disappointed this morning, but it arrived eventually and I was pleased to get sent home from work early (and we get to close so I don't have to work tomorrow!). And I got a Starbucks vanilla spice hot chocolate (followed later by a big chunk of Lindt teddy bear)!
> 
> Yay for snow!!!
> 
> Also (silly as it sounds) happy to receive an email from an attractive man with a sexy accent which he signed off.."Kisses". Now I know on the continent this is a common sign-off, but bearing in mind he is an older man I met in a professional context, I am kind of chuffed he doesn't just like me for my Reading Room!!




We had about 6 inches in my town, then a little bit more this morning and there's some more forecast tonight. Bought my niece a sledge and she's been shuttling down the mountain faster than the cast of Cool Runnings. Copious quantities of Hot Chocolate have been drunk too...which is always nice!


----------



## CastingPearls

Playing in the snow!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Playing in the snow!



I may be too this Friday or so... if the weather dudes get it right this time


----------



## Cobra Verde

MrBob said:


> We had about 6 inches


*cackles quietly*


----------



## Stuffingkit

I finally got a new computer, so I can get started making new material for my site and just connecting with the world again! I feel so positive, my gain is going well and I have a lot of great things happening right now!


----------



## MrBob

Cobra Verde said:


> *cackles quietly*


Oi, missus...no! Titter ye not!


----------



## MrBob

Snowed yesterday, snowed today...have now dug my car out of the snow 3 times in 5 days...had enough now.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> We had about 6 inches in my town, then a little bit more this morning and there's some more forecast tonight. Bought my niece a sledge and she's been shuttling down the mountain faster than the cast of Cool Runnings. Copious quantities of Hot Chocolate have been drunk too...which is always nice!



Sounds fun! It won't let me rep you though : (
Bit disappointed the snow stopped today...another short day at work would've been nice! Any snowmen built?


----------



## sophie lou

I was wearing my grey leggings out today and caught a waitress checking out my ass. I wasn't sure if it was an approving look until she seen i caught her and gave me a flirty smile. Made my day


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Sounds fun! It won't let me rep you though : (
> Bit disappointed the snow stopped today...another short day at work would've been nice! Any snowmen built?



Oh yes, I was commanded to build a 10 foor snowman. Being only 6ft 2 this proved not possible. But he was still big and my niece delighted with the result. Not looking his best now though, definitely beginning to thaw.


----------



## ODFFA

I just uploaded a monster of a transcript after spending literally the entire night working on it. At least it was a productive pursuit for my mind to engage in for a welcome change.

I'm going to try and keep my mind on that track, though dims may see a lot of me today... maybe.
Figuratively speaking... maybe.
I sincerely apologise


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> I just uploaded a monster of a transcript after spending literally the entire night working on it. At least it was a productive pursuit for my mind to engage in for a welcome change.
> 
> I'm going to try and keep my mind on that track, though dims may see a lot of me today... maybe.
> Figuratively speaking... maybe.
> I sincerely apologise



Oh gosh not YOU again!


----------



## Melian

It was only -15 C when I left for work this morning. With windchill, it's been -25 C or worse every morning this week, and I have a 35 min walk to the lab.

I can't even imagine how cold Tad must have been this last week - it supposedly dipped into the -30's in Ottawa.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Until I converted that to Fahrenheit I first thought you must live in the Yukon.

Can't you take a taxi, or do they not have those up there yet? It's kind of like a sled, but with wheels and a motor.
Seriously though, any qualms you may have about spending the money will disappear when you're looking out from a warm cab at the frozen hellscape you *don't* have to walk through.


----------



## sophie lou

Today I was lucky enough to have to squeeze past a nice bhm. It felt so very nice


----------



## Cobra Verde

I would be happy today if you would put your avatar back up.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> It was only -15 C when I left for work this morning. With windchill, it's been -25 C or worse every morning this week, and I have a 35 min walk to the lab.
> 
> I can't even imagine how cold Tad must have been this last week - it supposedly dipped into the -30's in Ottawa.



Eh, I spent my childhood in Manitoba, and I have no delusions of stylishness, so I was perfectly comfortable on my walk to and from work this week. The annoying thing is the amount of prep time:

- put on heavy socks over my regular socks, then tuck the cuff of my pants pants into those socks, 
- put on a sweater, 
- put on snow pants, 
- get on the big clumpy winter boots, 
- wrap my face in a scarf, 
- put on jacket, 
- put on and buckle up my cold weather hat hat, 
- take off my glasses and stick them in a pocket so that my breath coming out from under the scarf doesn't freeze onto the lenses
- and finally put on my gloves

.....by that point I'm already hot and tired and I haven't even started walking!

Now, the folks out on the prairies, they've had it even colder from what I've heard. Djudex may not thaw out until spring  

View attachment cold1-sml.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Eh, I spent my childhood in Manitoba, and I have no delusions of stylishness, so I was perfectly comfortable on my walk to and from work this week. The annoying thing is the amount of prep time:
> 
> - put on heavy socks over my regular socks, then tuck the cuff of my pants pants into those socks,
> - put on a sweater,
> - put on snow pants,
> - get on the big clumpy winter boots,
> - wrap my face in a scarf,
> - put on jacket,
> - put on and buckle up my cold weather hat hat,
> - take off my glasses and stick them in a pocket so that my breath coming out from under the scarf doesn't freeze onto the lenses
> - and finally put on my gloves
> 
> .....by that point I'm already hot and tired and I haven't even started walking!
> 
> Now, the folks out on the prairies, they've had it even colder from what I've heard. Djudex may not thaw out until spring



I know exactly how you feel. It might have actually dropped below 60F here last night!


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> Now, the folks out on the prairies, they've had it even colder from what I've heard. Djudex may not thaw out until spring



It was +3 here today... :happy:

Also my new shoes arrived via UPS so yay! Shoe happiness!


----------



## oliver141180

The temperatures haven't been silly-cold as yet but it did ice over the most it's done all year and the driveway (which is on a slight upward tilt) was like an ice rink this morning. 

Not sure what happened either, but everything seemed to be icing over in great big blocks. When I went out to scrape the ice off the car, the entire sheet which totally covered the windscreen all came off in one big sheet. Same with the top and all around the windows, was like it had been encased!

Breaking at 10mph and feeling the ABS having to kick in though is always a sign it's not good driving weather!

But on the plus side, it's as good excuse as any to wrap up on the couch and spend all day lazing around reading, which suits me just fine


----------



## fat hiker

It got up to -9C today! Hooray!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My car was broken into by junkies last nite and all they wanted was MY $$ - good thing I never carry more then $20-$40!!! They left my awesome bag and wallet with all my credit cards and Drivers License...silly junkies *


----------



## biglynch

Well I spent the week in hostels in london on paper thin bunkbeds and now have messed up back. I back home now tucked up in bed. MMMmm i love bed.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

A new Gentlemen s store opened up very near to my office and close to one of my lunch haunts. This town really needed this.


----------



## djudex

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> A new Gentlemen s store



Is that code for a strip club?


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> Is that code for a strip club?


I have a hunch that in England they don't call them titty bars, so I'm wondering too.....


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

djudex said:


> Is that code for a strip club?



Haha no more like ties, cologne, men's jewelry, cigars (even though I don't smoke), nice pocket knives and straight razors. That sort of thing. Soon they will have a barber on had to do shaves and haircuts. They carry Room 101 jewelry I really like those collections and have several items.


----------



## cakeboy

For a minute there I thought they sold strippers. Disappointing to find they don't, but I'm writing a business plan this very minute!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*called out of work sick Tuesday was dizzy as shit and nauseous and basically slept 24 hours....called out again Wednesday JUST BECAUSE....was ready to go back to work today...and my boss told me last nite NOT TO COME IN AND SPREAD GERMIES!!! so home on a total FREE DAY OF WHATEVER....

probably some unpacking / organizing...
lunch with one of the girls (one is home sick the other is home w/sick one)
NAIL POLISH!!!*


----------



## Tad

Just got notice from the library that the DVD of Blade Runner is waiting for me to pick it up....I've been on the waiting list for most of a year! I'm happy because:
1) Lots of people obviously still like the movie, if the waiting list is that long on it, 
2) I haven't watched it probably at least 20 years, and I'm looking forward to seeing again (and I really hope that I still like it!), and....
3) (the reason that I requested it in the first place) Going to watch it with my 14 year old son this weekend, and get to watch his mind be blown by one of the very best (IMO) science fiction movies ever made.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

^

Download it then burn it as an MPEG.:happy: Much easier, and most Divx compatible DVD players can run MPEGs.


----------



## Tad

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> ^
> 
> Download it then burn it as an MPEG.:happy: Much easier, and most Divx compatible DVD players can run MPEGs.



I may be an electrical engineer in a company working on pretty cutting edge stuff.....but when it comes to downloading I'm a product of my generation, or maybe an older one

1- I'd not be comfortable doing it without paying for the privilege or unless there were some super-official site that gave it away.
2- The library is free, but is totally above-board :bow:

1+2 = I'm still happy to use the library  (plus, libraries make me :happy: )


Yes, I know, I'm on my way to being a old codger--but no regrets!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I just found out Ron Paul is no longer in Congress. I don't know how I could have missed this, but the important thing is HE'S GONE.

Have a nice retirement you piece of shit!


----------



## Librarygirl

1) Finally relaxing after a very busy weekend...
2) My big talk about archive and museum items to a focus group and senior managers went well (I think... They gave a big round of applause and laughed at my jokes anyway!). And I didn't drop anything! Such a relief after worrying about it all week!
3) My Grandad's 90th birthday party. A very special day : ) .I'm also kind of relieved it wasn't as taxing as some family parties- a few questions about where I work and discussion of whether I have the 'Rayner nose', but a lovely bunch of people, including relatives I've never met before! Lots of cake too!


----------



## BigChaz

I took my first indian cooking lessons today. It was awesome and I learned so much about the flavours of India and their regions and history. 

I realized the other day that while I can cook a ton of food across a bevy of ranges, I have zero indian culinary knowledge. Learning is fun!


----------



## MrBob

BigChaz said:


> I took my first indian cooking lessons today. It was awesome and I learned so much about the flavours of India and their regions and history.
> 
> I realized the other day that while I can cook a ton of food across a bevy of ranges, I have zero indian culinary knowledge. Learning is fun!



Indian food is brilliant and you will learn more about spice than you will from all other cuisines put together. So much variety too!


----------



## fat hiker

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> ^
> 
> Download it then burn it as an MPEG.:happy: Much easier, and most Divx compatible DVD players can run MPEGs.



You don't know how easy it is to order stuff from the library!


----------



## freakyfred

Mam made me a lovely birthday dinner and I watched Wreck it Ralph with my brother. Good day!


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy Birthday to you, cutie! 




freakyfred said:


> Mam made me a lovely birthday dinner and I watched Wreck it Ralph with my brother. Good day!


----------



## Surlysomething

I really enjoyed this. Made me happy to know that i'm not the only one who feels like there's something missing. Haha.

Food for thought!


----------



## oliver141180

I'm happy that it's weekend, no work for 2 days!!!

Little thing I know, but then again, one that comes around every week


----------



## Tad

I just discovered that there is a Lindt outlet store in Ottawa, apparently with very good prices on their chocolate :eat2::eat2::eat2:

I think I know one trip we are making this weekend


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I just discovered that there is a Lindt outlet store in Ottawa, apparently with very good prices on their chocolate :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> 
> I think I know one trip we are making this weekend



Hooray for Ottawa chocolate progress!
All I can say then is bon appétit!


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Happy Birthday to you, cutie!



aaa thank you :>


----------



## ODFFA

It's raaaaining! I'm loving the smell, sound and cosy feeling of it :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I went and visited my friend and her 2 month old baby girl for the first time since she was born. Lots of snuggling and playing. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

A very nice, yet affordable Spanish cabernet and Coltrane playing soft in the background.


----------



## hbighappy

LeoGibson said:


> A very nice, yet affordable Spanish cabernet and Coltrane playing soft in the background.


Happy I am back in school and happy I lost 55 lbs


----------



## hbighappy

LeoGibson said:


> A very nice, yet affordable Spanish cabernet and Coltrane playing soft in the background.


Happy I am back in school and happy I lost 55 lbs


----------



## MrBob

I put bets on George North being first and last try scorer in yesterday's rugby match. He scored the only try of the match so both bets came in at 11/1 each! Now recovering from a very happy hangover. Good job, JuggerNorth!


----------



## Surlysomething

The changes i've been making in my diet are producing many benefits to my health. Feeling better is the best one. I'm always going to be a fat bitch but a much healthier one.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I am no longer employed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> The changes i've been making in my diet are producing many benefits to my health. Feeling better is the best one. I'm always going to be a fat bitch but a much healthier one.


*
HERES TO HEALTH BENEFITS & FEELING BETTER!!!! woooooohooooo

*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am no longer employed.



*Congratulations??*


----------



## Librarygirl

Work away day to a library and museum with free lunch! The grown -up equivalent of a school trip! Just off to get on the minibus!


----------



## ODFFA

My granny (_the_ spunkiest, most badass granny in the whole world) is flying down to Cape Town today and will be spending a few weeks with us. Time with her is always special and I'm so glad I'll be getting some more of it sooner than expected.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am no longer employed.



Since you posted this in the 'happy' thread, I'm guessing that this is a good thing somehow?


----------



## Lovelyone

my Bro-in-law fixed my computer.


----------



## snuggletiger

yaaaaaaaaaaay for computer fix and field trips


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, lady. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> HERES TO HEALTH BENEFITS & FEELING BETTER!!!! woooooohooooo
> 
> *


----------



## RentonBob

My review at work went really well and I'm getting a very nice bonus that I will be happy to spend in Maui in a couple weeks


----------



## ODFFA

RentonBob said:


> My review at work went really well and I'm getting a very nice bonus that I will be happy to spend in Maui in a couple weeks



That's some serious happy right there - nicely done!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> My review at work went really well and I'm getting a very nice bonus that I will be happy to spend in Maui in a couple weeks



*WOW tooo cool...good job!!! 

happy 1/heading to cancun (no where near as cool as MAUI) but awesome none the less

happy 2/one of my favorite bands played a FREE surprise show last nite to the first 350 that showed up at 7....I GOT IN...I ROCKED....LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## RentonBob

ODFFA said:


> That's some serious happy right there - nicely done!



Thank you 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *WOW tooo cool...good job!!!
> 
> happy 1/heading to cancun (no where near as cool as MAUI) but awesome none the less*



Thanks! Cancun still sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## BigChaz

I went grocery shopping today on the way home from work and got 10lbs of pork chops for the freezer for only $2/lb.

So awesome. 


What? I like good grocery deals, ok?


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> My review at work went really well and I'm getting a very nice bonus that I will be happy to spend in Maui in a couple weeks



Great news! Congratulations!
M
x


----------



## ODFFA

An amazing friend who sends the perfect pics at the perfect times...

View attachment 106870


----------



## Lovelyone

I have the house completely to myself until my nieces get home from school. This is the quietest day I have had in a long time.


----------



## Librarygirl

Mass zumba dance in the street during my lunch break! And the rain held off till the end


----------



## MrBob

Finally got around to watching Avengers Assemble. The character Loki may well have uttered the greatest line in cinematic history..."*This is my bargain, you mewling quim!*"

The British gift for profanity is one of our greatest legacies.

Good film too, loads of action, plenty of humour.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I vacuumed my cat and he liked it.


----------



## reuben6380

Woot finally a cold day in florida! Its hard to believe it was 89 just 2 days ago, lol..and will likely be 89 in a few days. BUT intil then i will enjoy it and take every chance I can to use the hottub!


----------



## Goreki

Dumplings, peach tea, sunshine. Four more hours till home time, first baby shower tomorrow, the present I picked out for it. Holidays in eighteen more days, going to play in my favourite place.
The people on Dims who are awesome.


----------



## biglynch

wahhhooooo fuck yeah BEER AND CIDER FESTIVAL TIME... I gonna get a tiny bit drunk, and eat lots of sausage.

No homo!


----------



## Surlysomething

You're fucking adorable.




biglynch said:


> wahhhooooo fuck yeah BEER AND CIDER FESTIVAL TIME... I gonna get a tiny bit drunk, and eat lots of sausage.
> 
> No homo!


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> You're fucking adorable.



You are too kind, but I don't feel to adorable right now though. I need a bonafide hangover cure and fast...


----------



## Surlysomething

No such thing.


Sleep it off, hottie.



biglynch said:


> You are too kind, but I don't feel to adorable right now though. I need a bonafide hangover cure and fast...


----------



## Chris_baird

First time for me here, but it really got me excited hearing it out loud for the first time. 

A coworker walked by me searching through a filing cabinet and remarked "gosh you're starting to look awfully chubby" 

...only chubby not fat but i'll take it! now if only the next time was a nice pretty woman saying it in admiration  here's to hoping!


----------



## Surlysomething

Your co-worker would be in the morgue if they said that to me.


Truth.






Chris_baird said:


> A coworker walked by me searching through a filing cabinet and remarked "gosh you're starting to look awfully chubby"


----------



## Chris_baird

Surlysomething said:


> Your co-worker would be in the morgue if they said that to me.
> 
> 
> Truth.



Haha, i took it in stride being that it came from someone bigger than me. Definitely makes me not want buffalo wings tonight as planned but at the same time now i want them more to eat my feelings. 

Next time i'll threaten the morgue though!


----------



## Surlysomething

Want to improve your day instantly?


Listen to some Motown.


:bow:


----------



## biglynch

OH MY GOD! I found porn of a co-worker. I love the interwebs.

She has some skills.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Two things:

1) Andrew Breitbart's been in Hell for 1 full year as of today.


2) He still has eternity to go.


----------



## Goreki

Went to a rock festival yesterday and saw all the bands I wanted to see. Played in the Mosh pit for Linken Park, of all things. Actually lots of fun.
I found an A Perfect Circle t-shirt from the year my bestie and I went to see them.

Really really really good day XD


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I finally got an account on deviantART, now I can look and not be restricted.


----------



## Melian

Got the apartment to myself, finishing up my taxes, listening to Fred Astaire. In an hour or so, I will play Lunar II on the SEGA CD, sans pants. Fuck yeah, Saturday.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Got the apartment to myself, finishing up my taxes, listening to Fred Astaire. In an hour or so, I will play Lunar II on the SEGA CD, sans pants. Fuck yeah, Saturday.



This sounds awesome, minus the taxes part. I paid someone to do mine this year, fuck that.

I just finished Lunar II a couple weeks ago. It's really good!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha.

Sounds like a pretty great day to me.




Melian said:


> sans pants. Fuck yeah, Saturday.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> This sounds awesome, minus the taxes part. I paid someone to do mine this year, fuck that.
> 
> I just finished Lunar II a couple weeks ago. It's really good!



The actual doing of the taxes wasn't awesome, but all my forms came in late this year, so I've been compulsively checking the mail and dying to file. It just feels great to be done with it.

And yeah, Lunar II is awesome - especially all the dirty books and addictive music.



Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty great day to me.



You and pants do not get along!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha.

I actually wear mostly pj's at home. 





Melian said:


> You and pants do not get along!


----------



## biglynch

I'm of to my works awards gala tomorrow, so that shold be good fun. Might even win something. Got all my clobber mostly sorted grey trousers and waistcoat with a B+W paisley shirt grey sports jacket

Just need my jacket to arrive.
Pics to follow


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> sans pants



That sounds like a font.



Also,


----------



## Melian

You would see it and then immediately want to un-see it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Have fun, good lookin'!






biglynch said:


> I'm of to my works awards gala tomorrow, so that shold be good fun. Might even win something. Got all my clobber mostly sorted grey trousers and waistcoat with a B+W paisley shirt grey sports jacket
> 
> Just need my jacket to arrive.
> Pics to follow


----------



## Lovelyone

woke up to birthday messages both her and on facebook. What a nice way to begin your day.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> You would see it and then immediately want to un-see it.



You're just issuing challenges when you say that kind of shit.


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> You're just issuing challenges when you say that kind of shit.



Fact: I haven't sprayed for centipedes in YEARS. It's a mess in there.


----------



## Amaranthine

I just noticed Lunar II was mentioned in here. And now I'm happy that I'm being nostalgic over what a fucking great game it was. The original, as well. Childhood me enjoyed the bath scenes too much, but I don't think that was included in the Sega version...


----------



## Surlysomething

It's Steak and a BlowJob Day!


Rock out with your cock out!


----------



## Chris_baird

Surlysomething said:


> It's Steak and a BlowJob Day!
> 
> 
> Rock out with your cock out!



It's also Pi Day 3.14 although i prefer to think of pie day. so find some nice warm apple pie and do something dirty!


----------



## Surlysomething

It could be someone's BEST DAY EVER. Haha



Chris_baird said:


> It's also Pi Day 3.14 although i prefer to think of pie day. so find some nice warm apple pie and do something dirty!


----------



## cakeboy

I only pulled out 3.14 inches of cock and ended up getting a cheeseburger from a fairly cute math geek chick. I like to combine holidays


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> It's Steak and a BlowJob Day!
> 
> 
> Rock out with your cock out!



Hah! Like it's ever in! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Photographic proof?

I could get behind that..or in front of it or on top of it....


:blush:




LeoGibson said:


> Hah! Like it's ever in! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Photographic proof?
> 
> I could get behind that..or in front of it or on top of it....
> 
> 
> :blush:



In, on or around it


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn straight!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> In, on or around it


----------



## Rojodi

Migraine free AND a day off with pay


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Photographic proof?
> 
> I could get behind that..or in front of it or on top of it....
> 
> 
> :blush:



That's the one photo that will not find it's way on to the internet! 





Surlysomething said:


> Damn straight!



But what if it bends slightly up and to the right?:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. :eat2:




LeoGibson said:


> But what if it bends slightly up and to the right?:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. :eat2:



I don't ever want to hear you complain about me talking to women. This shit just got graphic...and I'm slightly jealous. 

I always try to worm my way into your pants, and nothing...NOTHING!!


----------



## Surlysomething

That's because I adore your girlfriend, J.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't ever want to hear you complain about me talking to women. This shit just got graphic...and I'm slightly jealous.
> 
> I always try to worm my way into your pants, and nothing...NOTHING!!


----------



## Melian

Today, I'm just happy to know so many sexy, mohawked, tattooed punk guys who get really friendly when we're all drunk :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mohawks? HOW REBELLIOUS! I bet they hate the establishment.


----------



## Lovelyone

The look on my great nieces face when she realized that if you rub a balloon on dry clean hair, it will stick to the wall...or it will make your hair stand on end. Too funny!


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Mohawks? HOW REBELLIOUS! I bet they hate the establishment.



Who gives a fuck about their interests? They're attractive


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Who gives a fuck about their interests? They're attractive



I don't care what you say--you're a horndog and you know it.




....perv.


----------



## ODFFA

I only realised today is a national holiday when I told my dad I was about to put my name up to receive some work this morning and he said "No, you're not."

Happy Human Rights Day, SA! :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Getting my hair did on Saturday! Blondiefied for spring/summer!

Gym Part Deux tonight!

Sun's shining!

Talking to my best buddy today!

Talked to my sister that makes me crazy but I love a lot. Nice to hear some encouraging words about all the work i've been doing lately.

My nephew's birthday tomorrow...I love that kid so much! I'm giving him a card crammed with pictures of the aquarium and a note that says to pick a date and we'll go and spend the day there and have lunch at the park and stuff. Can't wait.



Get busy livin'..


----------



## biglynch

Some times you read things and realise that your bad day would be a great day for some. There are things I want and things I miss. As it stands though I guess Im making me happy today.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm super blonde and highly caffeinated, AGAIN.

Haha!

Got my flirt on with the young cutie barista early this morning. What is it with those almost illegal boys? :eat2:

Sun! Long weekend coming up!



Let's do this.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> I'm super blonde and highly caffeinated, AGAIN.
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Got my flirt on with the young cutie barista early this morning. What is it with those almost illegal boys? :eat2:
> 
> Sun! Long weekend coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do this.



barista = coffee dude?

I think its coffee places, they just have hot staff the red hed who works in St pancras station blows my mind on a daily basis.


----------



## Piink

I'm happy that I made a date with my Dad (I'm a Daddy's Girl, bite me!) to go to the gun range. I've had my Enfield .303 for nearly a decade and have not shot it once. :doh: It was a gift from my uncle before he passed Easter 2004.


----------



## Surlysomething

Here they're mostly female or gay male students, at least that's what I find.

But this was a young straight Mediterranean looking guy who had some early morning charisma. Or maybe I was just horny. Haha.




biglynch said:


> barista = coffee dude?
> 
> I think its coffee places, they just have hot staff the red hed who works in St pancras station blows my mind on a daily basis.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I was a bad girl & bought these at a certain convention the other day:
http://hadesfootwear.com/high-heels/crow.html


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> I was a bad girl & bought these at a certain convention the other day:
> http://hadesfootwear.com/high-heels/crow.html



Those will look AMAZING on you!

I was thinking about buying a similar pair (same line), but have been altogether too cheap, lately.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going to be rocking some Pigs tonight at the gym.

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Stunningly gorgeous day here in Vancity and a LONG weekend!

Huzzah! 

View attachment view_live1.jpg


----------



## RentonBob

Surviving another round of layoffs this week at work. Can't believe this is still going on :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Surviving another round of layoffs this week at work. Can't believe this is still going on :doh:



*so glad you can continue you bi-annual trips to HAWAII LOL...no seriously I AM!!! *


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so glad you can continue you bi-annual trips to HAWAII LOL...no seriously I AM!!! *



Haha... Thanks  I've been pretty lucky to survive all the layoffs we've had the last 3 years. I'm getting my resume in order just in case though


----------



## freakyfred

Won an easter egg at work. Also 4 day weekend woo!


----------



## Surlysomething

I thought I lost a jean jacket that I love...I couldn't find it for like a year so last night I went on a hunt and I unearthed if under a pile of jeans i've been meaning to get rid of. SO HAPPY. Haha.

It's really cute and from a store that is closed now. 


+ the sun is SHINING hard

+ payday


----------



## Goreki

Found my lost purse with my house key and a bonus $50 in it that I forgot I had. Brilliant!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I got to chat with a friend who I haven't talked to in a while. AWESOME!


----------



## ODFFA

It's chucking down with rain and Cape Town is grey and misty. Loving the smell, the sound and everything else about this weather. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

A co-worker replied to an email I sent to the office today that said: 

_Thanks, Tina
You always make my job easier._



That's one of the nicest things anyone has said to me in a long time.


----------



## Lovelyone

ginger ale


----------



## HDANGEL15

*2 friends I had a falling out with in the last 3 months that were valued friends ARE BOTH back in my life, saw one monday and going to meet him now...and saw the other one Monday & Tuesday.....wow...HUGE for me....FORGIVENESS!!! = HAPPINESS!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Had tons of fun with some of the women in my family last night for a sister's birthday.
I ate waaaaaaaaaaay too much and it was awesome. Yay for huge 'cheat' days.

Plus I got kisses from my nephew, Max. I love that boy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Had tons of fun with some of the women in my family last night for a sister's birthday.
> I ate waaaaaaaaaaay too much and it was awesome. Yay for huge 'cheat' days.
> 
> Plus I got kisses from my nephew, Max. I love that boy!



your sisters were there huh?


----------



## Surlysomething

Two of them.

Kim (the hot mess) was one and she's single again. Hahahaha.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> your sisters were there huh?


----------



## loopytheone

I got to spend a day with a good friend of mine, touch his belly - how sad is this, it is the first person's belly I've ever touched - and had far too much junk food! It was wonderful though! =D


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> I got to spend a day with a good friend of mine, touch his belly - how sad is this, it is the first person's belly I've ever touched - and had far too much junk food! It was wonderful though! =D



That's just too freakin' cute.


----------



## Amaranthine

Going to sleep turned into helping my roommate make life-size celebrity cardboard cutouts. On our mission to obtain copious amounts of cardboard, I got bacon and jalapeño pretzels. 

5am bacon is absolutely sublime. And so is sleep deprivation.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Going to Cape May, NJ this weekend for Bachelorette party with 7 other girlfriends...sure to be laughter and good times *


----------



## Surlysomething

new jeans that fit me perfectly!

always good to have a rockin' ass


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> new jeans that fit me perfectly!
> 
> always good to have a rockin' ass



I concur!  An ass that rocks, back and forth, and back and forth, now a little bit side to what was it I was talking about? Oh yeah, it's always a good thing!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I always read this thread title in a sneering, accusatory tone. Like: "'Fuck are _you _so happy about today?!"


----------



## Shan34

Cobra Verde said:


> I always read this thread title in a sneering, accusatory tone. Like: "'Fuck are _you _so happy about today?!"



Though I never did, I will now! 

It's still fairly warm outside even at 2 am. It's the little things...


----------



## RentonBob

I just finished the Seahawks 5K Walk and I beat the time I did last year by over 5 minutes


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Thanks, I think. 




LeoGibson said:


> I concur!  An ass that rocks, back and forth, and back and forth, now a little bit side to what was it I was talking about? Oh yeah, it's always a good thing!


----------



## BigBluesMo

Happy I found these forums and a really cool community!

_*"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed" - Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon*_


----------



## bigmac

Got a good performance review. Apparently I've got my boss thinking I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Good hair.

Served by the cutie barista at Starbucks this morning. Another cutie waited and held the door open for me.

SUN! :bow:

Steve Earle on Q.

Gym tonight.

GOOD DAY. 
I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## Librarygirl

A day that looked like something from a postcard (i.e. sunny...not seen much sun this year so far!)

Spending some time looking at early printed books on food and history generally in the cramped basement with a BHM colleague and having a giggle at some of the intriguing titles (like"Delightes for the ladies" and one called something like "Ways to bliss" by Ashmole). This particular volume was tied up with archival tape...We wondered if this was because it might be too dangerous to open it! Looking back now and wondering if our silliness was straying into flirting....

Actually feeling something like genuine enthusiasm for the field I work in (even though it isn't at all what I studied to do). Years of 'trying' to be interested finally seem to have paid off!

Oh...And trip to Vegas in the planning!


----------



## freakyfred

Something absolutely wonderful happened today

...but I actually can't reveal what it is yet!


----------



## Amaranthine

My professor just emailed back the grade to a paper I had dreaded writing, with the comment, "This is a beautifully written piecethe best I have ever read from this class. I cannot even find a fault to comment on."

Sometimes it's the lamest things that make you the happiest.


----------



## BigBluesMo

Someone very dear who I had written off of never hearing from again years ago contacted me last night.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

In no particular order


Truck, Metal, Beer.


----------



## biglynch

PAYRISE. Fuck yeah.


----------



## sophie lou

I am so very happy because I have you as a best friend. You are always there for me no matter what. You make me laugh when I'm feeling down and you never complain when I need a shoulder to cry on. I think sometimes I don't show you how much I care or how much I appreciate everything you do for me. I love you for being you and will make sure you know just how much I treasure you for being there for me


----------



## ODFFA

Stocked up on some new winter clothes - most affordably I might add - and to be honest, that combined with a few other happy factors has me feeling sexier than I've felt in a good while.


----------



## Surlysomething

No commitments.
No assholes and their misery.
Vanilla latte.
Sedaris.
Crappy tv.
Chips and salsa.
Dark chocolate.
Pictures of my absolutely beautiful family.
Deserted grocery store.
Pizza for dinner
Ginger molasses cookie.
Rain.
Vancouver.
No makeup.
Saturday.


----------



## ODFFA

My 87 year old granny called me today, telling me she is strongly considering getting herself a laptop and would like me to fly down to Pretoria where she lives (on her own in a non-old-age bachelor flat with lots of stairs) to visit her for ten days and provide intensive computer and internet training :happy: 

The woman is an effing rock star. I want to grow old like that.


----------



## Librarygirl

ODFFA said:


> My 87 year old granny called me today, telling me she is strongly considering getting herself a laptop and would like me to fly down to Pretoria where she lives (on her own in a non-old-age bachelor flat with lots of stairs) to visit her for ten days and provide intensive computer and internet training :happy:
> 
> The woman is an effing rock star. I want to grow old like that.



Brilliant! What an inspiration! My 90 year old grandad can work a DVD recorder better than I can! 

And I love older people with attitude...We have an 83 year old volunteer where I work....who gets to say all the things we want to but daren't! He has it all sussed!


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> My 87 year old granny called me today, telling me she is strongly considering getting herself a laptop and would like me to fly down to Pretoria where she lives (on her own in a non-old-age bachelor flat with lots of stairs) to visit her for ten days and provide intensive computer and internet training :happy:
> 
> The woman is an effing rock star. I want to grow old like that.



My mom still thinks it's black magic that you can record one show and watch another at the same time. She's 63.


----------



## freakyfred

I got offered a full time job. yaaay.


----------



## Tad

freakyfred said:


> I got offered a full time job. yaaay.



Woohoo! Great news, Fred! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tad

One of the stories that I started on Dims years ago, then stalled out on....I finally got an outline made for it. Which, you know, I should have done before I started posting anything, but five years late is better than never 

My problem had been that Id come up with a premise, and characters, and I'd started writing thinking that this thing would just write itself....but not so muc. Basically I couldnt quite figure out what happened with them after a certain point. Over the years a piece would come to me now and then, and I finally started working out the outline and was able to figure out how to fill the gaps, and I think that I actually have a story arc. Now I still need to write the whole thing up which could be a very long time still, but at least I know that I can theoretically write it now.


----------



## Anjula

I still have 7 days to till the most important exams of my life begins :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Good luck! Remember to breathe and get some sleep. 



Anjula said:


> I still have 7 days to till the most important exams of my life begins :doh:


----------



## sophie lou

I went to work today when i wasn't even due in. Feel free to laugh at me i know i would. Actually i know i am lol


----------



## biglynch

sophie lou said:


> I went to work today when i wasn't even due in. Feel free to laugh at me i know i would. Actually i know i am lol



I've done this a few times. Nice old 60 min train too. I was not laughing to much at the time. Saying that though everyone else found it a pile of fun.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

First game of the playoffs!

Goooooooooo Canucks!


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> First game of the playoffs!
> 
> Goooooooooo Canucks!



As the only Canadian team in the western finals, I be cheering for the Canucks in their games, hopefully through three rounds


----------



## Surlysomething

And i'll take the Sens over the Leafs anyday. (but it's still good to see TO back in it)

GO CANADA! (plus Chicago - I have a new love of the Hawks, it's complicated)

Haha.






Tad said:


> As the only Canadian team in the western finals, I be cheering for the Canucks in their games, hopefully through three rounds


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> Good luck! Remember to breathe and get some sleep.



THANKS!! :happy: I won't be able to sleep probably lol


----------



## daddyoh70

This...
http://www.facebook.com/equalitydelaware/posts/516980148338411:0


----------



## sophie lou

I have just had an amazing long hot bath. I am dressed in a lovely floral dress and i am going to spend the afternoon with a wonderful charming friend who happens to be a BHM.


----------



## The Dark Lady

The Great Gatsby soundtrack: listening to it right now, and I'm liking it a whole lot better than I was expecting.


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> The Great Gatsby soundtrack: listening to it right now, and I'm liking it a whole lot better than I was expecting.



*THE NEWLY released ONE?

i am so happy my little doggie is FINALLY ON THE MEND!!!! It has been 4 long days of watching him suffer and cringe at my touch, finally got him pain killers and stronger Anit-Biotic and it looks like it KICKED IN.....SO RELIEVED>..heading to FL tomorrow for pops 90th bday..and hated leaving my sick baby *


----------



## The Dark Lady

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THE NEWLY released ONE?
> 
> i am so happy my little doggie is FINALLY ON THE MEND!!!! It has been 4 long days of watching him suffer and cringe at my touch, finally got him pain killers and stronger Anit-Biotic and it looks like it KICKED IN.....SO RELIEVED>..heading to FL tomorrow for pops 90th bday..and hated leaving my sick baby *



Yep, the one that comes out tonight! My happiness of the day is that I get to go see it with my bro.

Plus I'm happy that your little guy's getting better! That must be a real relief.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that watching Wipeout on friday nights with my 6 year old great niece has become a tradition. She asks everyday..."Is this Friday? Friday is when we get to watch those crazy people get knocked on their butts while we laugh." She's so much like me that it's scary. I love her.


----------



## biglynch

So its no BBQ weather but im gonna cook up a storm. Gonna whip up a nice curry with all the sides and some fresh bread. Wash it down with a few nice beers. I love cooking and i love saturdays off work.


----------



## Surlysomething

I want some! Sound amazing. :eat2:

Enjoy yourself.




biglynch said:


> So its no BBQ weather but im gonna cook up a storm. Gonna whip up a nice curry with all the sides and some fresh bread. Wash it down with a few nice beers. I love cooking and i love saturdays off work.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Being an extra in my friends film today


----------



## Goreki

I have given notice to my estate agent! Twenty-six days left until I move into my boyfriend's house!!! *happydance*


----------



## Shan34

Goreki said:


> I have given notice to my estate agent! Twenty-six days left until I move into my boyfriend's house!!! *happydance*



Congrats!! 

The SUN!


----------



## Sasquatch!

People are FINALLY expressing interest in the spare rooms here.


----------



## ODFFA

Dims has spare rooms!? Why am I always the last one to hear of these things? 

Aaaanyway....

1. Got my hair trimmed; the pixie cut is here to stay.
2. Finally found a beginner yoga workout that looks half doable, this hypothesis will be tested tomorrow morning bright and early.
3. Went to see my brother's place of work for the first time today. Saw a mighty fine BHM that works in the same office building. Flashed the man a proper smile, as you do.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Dims has spare rooms!? Why am I always the last one to hear of these things?
> 
> Aaaanyway....
> 
> 1. Got my hair trimmed; the pixie cut is here to stay.
> 2. Finally found a beginner yoga workout that looks half doable, this hypothesis will be tested tomorrow morning bright and early.
> 3. Went to see my brother's place of work for the first time today. Saw a mighty fine BHM that works in the same office building. Flashed the man a proper smile, as you do.



Still up for grabs. £225PCM :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The St. Louis Cardinals won tonight


----------



## LeoGibson

Picked up a Midi keyboard cheap last week and really starting to get the hang of it and all the different sounds it can produce.


----------



## ODFFA

LeoGibson said:


> Picked up a Midi keyboard cheap last week and really starting to get the hang of it and all the different sounds it can produce.



 Want!


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Want!



It's great, I keep playing all the different virtual instruments and synth pads with it. It opens up so many different sound textures to play with and get inspired by, it truly is like going down the rabbit hole!


----------



## Surlysomething

Down two sizes.
Feeling healthy, inspired and proud.


HEALTHY!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Down two sizes.
> Feeling healthy, inspired and proud.
> 
> 
> HEALTHY!



*DITTO....I slid on my hip hugging size 12s this morning...AND DAMN it made me feel SEXIER!!!! more self esteem...and as SURLY SAID...HEALTHIER!!!! 

on another note...I spent the weekend last week with my entire family, shared an apt with my sister, her ridiculous hubby and her 21 & 23 yr old daughters....and IT WENT GREAT...you might have seen we were celebrating my dads 90th bday...and then the following day we celebrated MOTHERS DAY with his GF of 13 yrs..that little love is felt for...but we did it in good conscience...as he loves her, she loves him..and they make each other happy....even if none of us GET IT??? *


----------



## sophie lou

I have two amazing friends who seem to be able to make everything ok just by being there for me. They have stood by me through so much and I love them both to bits. Even though they will probably never see this I want to say you guys are the greatest and I love you both so much


----------



## BearHug2013

Awesome park + Awesomer friends I haven't seen in forever + Beer = 

:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Holiday Monday! Yay! Short work week and then another long weekend with my friends!

Gym early.

Sun.

Talked to my Mama, saw my Auntie and my Mom!

Lots of coffee.

Some reading.

Organic peanut butter on a tasty bagel!


So many things.


----------



## Amaranthine

Since my uncle passed away, we've been taking care of his 9 cats. Today, the smallest one jumped up onto my lap as much as possible. When I stood up, she climbed up my leg so I'd bend down. She proceeded to lick my nose. 

I AM MELTING :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Since my uncle passed away, we've been taking care of his 9 cats. Today, the smallest one jumped up onto my lap as much as possible. When I stood up, she climbed up my leg so I'd bend down. She proceeded to lick my nose.
> 
> I AM MELTING :wubu:



You have found your Chewbacca.


----------



## vect0rman

I got my pay deposited early. I hit a personal Goal. I felt good at work and did a great job. walked out with one of my best friends laughing and talking about Game 0f thrones. finally at home after a long yet productive day with a promising weekend of relaxation to come. life's not so bad


----------



## CleverBomb

BigChaz said:


> You have found your Chewbacca.


"Let the kittee win."


----------



## Cobra Verde

I saw Help Wanted signs in the window of 3 different places today. I hadn't noticed until then that I haven't seen any in about _5 years_!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> Since my uncle passed away, we've been taking care of his 9 cats. Today, the smallest one jumped up onto my lap as much as possible. When I stood up, she climbed up my leg so I'd bend down. She proceeded to lick my nose.
> 
> I AM MELTING :wubu:


*
awww kittys are good for the heart....but WTF 9 CATS?? *


----------



## LeoGibson

An old work friend I worked with from 13 years ago transferred into the location where I work now. It has been nice catching up with him.


----------



## Cobra Verde

While crossing the Stop & Shop parking lot I deposited a nice wad of spit on the rear windshield of a car that had a bumper-sticker that read, "Welcome to America, Now Speak English!"



It's the little things that keep me going.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was unhappy about dropping my iPhone 4s into a toilet and today...I am beyond relieved that I upgraded to 5...and the CLOUD backup put ALL MY PHONE #s, CALENDAR, APPS..everything BACK ON MY PHONE!!!!!!! 

HALLELUJAH!*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I was unhappy about dropping my iPhone 4s into a toilet and today...I am beyond relieved that I upgraded to 5...and the CLOUD backup put ALL MY PHONE #s, CALENDAR, APPS..everything BACK ON MY PHONE!!!!!!!
> 
> HALLELUJAH!*



Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Goreki

Amaranthine said:


> Since my uncle passed away, we've been taking care of his 9 cats. Today, the smallest one jumped up onto my lap as much as possible. When I stood up, she climbed up my leg so I'd bend down. She proceeded to lick my nose.
> 
> I AM MELTING :wubu:


You have been claimed, human!


----------



## tankyguy

Had a wonderful first real Summer weekend of the year. It was warm and sunny. I spent Saturday doing outdoors chores and knocking down an old garden wall and then took my sister's kids out for ice cream. Sunday I played with my dog at the beach and grilled a steak on the BBQ.


----------



## Goreki

So happy isn't quite the word. My boyfriend played in the regional finals of our poker league yesterday. Out of 47 tables of 8 people per table - which is a lot, I didn't count it, whatever - he came second. 

WE'RE GOING ON A CRUISE!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaayyy!!!

I don't know when or where yet, or for how long, but it's a CRUISE!!


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> WE'RE GOING ON A CRUISE!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaayyy!!!



Woohoo!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I wore a dress all day on Saturday in DC...and it was fkcing HOT as HELL....and I have lost enough weight that my thighs weren't chafing!!!!! 

*


----------



## ODFFA

My flight is booked! Going to visit my granny and her new laptop in less than a week! Can't wait to see the house I spent so many afternoons in as a kid after school. Could be the last time I see it.


----------



## tankyguy

In my search for gainful employment, I got a bite from a fairly prestigious employer that I thought was beyond my level. Answered some standard interview questions via email that will hopefully lead to a phone interview.


----------



## Anjula

I'm in uk now and every time I go outside my place I see some fatties. This is so new to me ( dull skinny Poland!) that when I pass them and have an opportunity to take a closer look I have this perfect pleasurable feeling ummmhmmmDOWNTHERE. Amen, I'm so happy I can sing


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

About to head out to Chicago for the weekend for the Juggernaut Stregth Training Seminar to learn from some beasts. Really excited about it. 

http://youtu.be/UrrUyva5s_8


----------



## djudex

Got my mocha for free from the Starbucks girl, she said it makes her happy that I'm always so cheerful when I come by.


----------



## Anjula

djudex said:


> Got my mocha for free from the Starbucks girl, she said it makes her happy that I'm always so cheerful when I come by.



That is SO awesome

And London is getting pretty awesome. I have an interview today. Maybe I'll get a job as a Bollywood/ belly dance dancer! So damn awesome


----------



## biglynch

Anjula said:


> That is SO awesome
> 
> And London is getting pretty awesome. I have an interview today. Maybe I'll get a job as a Bollywood/ belly dance dancer! So damn awesome



London is always awesome. Its sort of our default setting. 
Evry so offten we try mental too.


----------



## djudex

Bumped up my time on the recumbent today more than expected by double, small victory but it made me feel pretty good.


----------



## Lovelyone

The Esther Williams tribute on TCM is making me very happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome!





djudex said:


> Bumped up my time on the recumbent today more than expected by double, small victory but it made me feel pretty good.


----------



## Amaranthine

Night-time rain showers with the Goldberg Variations :happy:

Also, this is the first summer where I've kept myself busy enough to avoid being grossly depressed for part of it. Life is splendid sometimes.


----------



## ODFFA

Small victories can be quite potent like that :bow:


djudex said:


> Bumped up my time on the recumbent today more than expected by double, small victory but it made me feel pretty good.




Hell yeah night-time rain showers..... Matter of fact, hell yeah rain showers! And here's to many more summers / holiday periods minus the gross depression. :happy:


Amaranthine said:


> Night-time rain showers with the Goldberg Variations :happy:
> 
> Also, this is the first summer where I've kept myself busy enough to avoid being grossly depressed for part of it. Life is splendid sometimes.



As for moi, I get to go home today after a pretty trying week with Granny; and I get to leave ridiculously inspired by some people I've met during my visit. You know, Karma isn't always such a bitch. In fact, I think she can be rather wonderful 

Now to see if I can actually do something life-enhancing with said inspiration.


----------



## Anjula

I've made a delicious ravioli


----------



## hbighappy

Coffee im drinking coffee again I missed it so much makes me happy


----------



## BigWheels

I'm dropping a few words of positivity... and if that one doesn't work for you atm, try a different one 

You might feel worthless:sad: to one person, but you are priceless:wubu: to another. Don't ever forget your value.

May the bridges I burn:doh: light the way.

Never get jealous :shocked:when you see your ex with someone else, because our parents taught us to give our used toys to the less fortunate.

And finally my 2 favorite ones...

Don't trust words, trust actions.:bounce:

Don't tell people your dreams, show them. :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

My back feels quite a bit better today. Hallelujah!


----------



## biglynch

13 days off work with gastonbury festival in near site. Then a few days in London to find a tattooist. NO idea what i want but hey ho i will let them worry about the art.

Goodtimes.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> 13 days off work with gastonbury festival in near site. Then a few days in London to find a tattooist. NO idea what i want but hey ho i will let them worry about the art.



Have a blast!!!!

I'm happy that the boy has finished his last exam for the school year, and is now 1/4 of the way done with high school. Much less stress in the house for the next ten weeks or so!


----------



## hbighappy

BigWheels said:


> I'm dropping a few words of positivity... and if that one doesn't work for you atm, try a different one
> 
> You might feel worthless:sad: to one person, but you are priceless:wubu: to another. Don't ever forget your value.
> 
> May the bridges I burn:doh: light the way.
> 
> Never get jealous :shocked:when you see your ex with someone else, because our parents taught us to give our used toys to the less fortunate.
> 
> And finally my 2 favorite ones...
> 
> Don't trust words, trust actions.:bounce:
> 
> Don't tell people your dreams, show them. :eat1:



good one there


----------



## NYCGabriel

I finally got a job!!!


----------



## dharmabean

NYCGabriel said:


> I finally got a job!!!



Congrats!


----------



## NYCGabriel

dharmabean said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!! It's marketing & sales for a company that makes and sells "green" chemicals used for cleaning & DIY projects. It's a full time job and the best part is that it's a weekly paycheck!


----------



## biglynch

homemade lager (corona) and lime ice lollies, are the best...Just need th weather to pick up.


----------



## Lovelyone

It's not raining (for the moment).


----------



## shandyman

My Dad has just woken up safe and well after having an operation. Very happy


----------



## Mckee

Last work shift for this week. I'm leaving tomorrow for an air meeting with a bunch of good friends. Very excited!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*happy for everyone here!!!

and more importantly for me and my health!!!
just finished my 2nd CROSSFIT workout...those people are beasts!!! 
AND I WANT TO BE ONE TOO....

+ meeting an ex DIMS BHM that has lost probably close to 200#s and is hiking a mountain nearby...might spend the 4th with him *


----------



## ODFFA

1. Lemon & Lime tea with honey (ohhhh yes)
2. Productivity without pressure
3. Somehow managing to look kinda ballet-esque today

.....Let's do this.


----------



## spiritangel

ODFFA said:


> 1. Lemon & Lime tea with honey (ohhhh yes)
> 2. Productivity without pressure
> 3. Somehow managing to look kinda ballet-esque today
> 
> .....Let's do this.



Honey hate to burst your bubble but number 3 is you all the time, seriously I look at your pics and think shes a dancer


----------



## shandyman

spiritangel said:


> Honey hate to burst your bubble but number 3 is you all the time, seriously I look at your pics and think shes a dancer



I fully agree 

I am excited as it grand prix weekend. I have a lot of friends marshalling there and look forward to next year when I am qualified to do so.


----------



## shandyman

The Lions are beating Australia 
This is making me very happy


----------



## Amaranthine

This is more of a "What do I find particularly entertaining today." 

If you go back and creep through older pictures in the picture threads, you'll find that some image hosting sites re-use URLs if the original picture's been deleted. Meaning some people just have totally irrelevant and random pictures, purported to be of themselves. 

It doesn't take much to amuse me, apparently


----------



## shandyman

I saw this on 4chan

View attachment Fat guy.jpg


It made me happy


----------



## Lovelyone

I woke up today from the cool, soothing drizzling rain coming in my window and landing on my face


----------



## biglynch

Roast pork. So very tres tres bon.


----------



## djudex

Rice cookers, I had no idea!


----------



## Melian

Tattoo is getting finished tomorrow!

.....


.....and my artist is so fucking hot. LOL. I get excited every time.


----------



## sophie lou

I am happy to be posting again. It has been a while since i posted or have been online. I haven't had the interest in anything and i think i may have had a bit of depression. I didn't want to speak to anyone at all and i would like to say sorry to all my friends on here that i haven't spoke to. My mother had a pretty severe break down and i have spent a lot of time looking after her. In between all that i haven't had the time of the inclination to post. I know this seems like a very sad post for a happy page but i am happy that i feel like posting again. Maybe i am heading back in the right direction to getting back to how i was. I know they will never read this but i want to thank Jamie and Ryan the two most wonderful people in the world for getting me through this and being there for me


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> Tattoo is getting finished tomorrow!
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> .....and my artist is so fucking hot. LOL. I get excited every time.



Win Win situation!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hanging out with a pretty cute guy tomorrow night.


----------



## shandyman

sophie lou said:


> I am happy to be posting again. It has been a while since i posted or have been online. I haven't had the interest in anything and i think i may have had a bit of depression. I didn't want to speak to anyone at all and i would like to say sorry to all my friends on here that i haven't spoke to. My mother had a pretty severe break down and i have spent a lot of time looking after her. In between all that i haven't had the time of the inclination to post. I know this seems like a very sad post for a happy page but i am happy that i feel like posting again. Maybe i am heading back in the right direction to getting back to how i was. I know they will never read this but i want to thank Jamie and Ryan the two most wonderful people in the world for getting me through this and being there for me



I have had a couple of bouts of depression too, it was very small things that started to make me feel better. For me it was opening my emails and responding to things.
Well done on getting through this tough time, take it steady and you will be back to your old self


----------



## sophie lou

shandyman said:


> I have had a couple of bouts of depression too, it was very small things that started to make me feel better. For me it was opening my emails and responding to things.
> Well done on getting through this tough time, take it steady and you will be back to your old self



Thank you so much. I am doing my best to take things one step at a time. I have never experienced anything like this in my life so it was a real shock to me. I am looking forward to being back to my old self and i feel i have made steps in the right direction. I was so nervous about coming back here. I have never felt like that before


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Hanging out with a pretty cute guy tomorrow night.



Lucky guy! I hope you have an awesome time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, sweetie!

Hope you had a great 4th of July!



LeoGibson said:


> Lucky guy! I hope you have an awesome time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, sweetie!
> 
> Hope you had a great 4th of July!



I did! I moved up my Friday work and worked yesterday. That way I got a 3 day weekend out of the deal.

I love 3 day weekends. They ought to become mandatory.


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> I did! I moved up my Friday work and worked yesterday. That way I got a 3 day weekend out of the deal.
> 
> I love 3 day weekends. They ought to become mandatory.



wah? The weekend is NOT 3 days. I'm in so much trouble.


----------



## loopytheone

My bf changed his status on facebook to being in a relationship with me~! :wubu: Doesn't sound like a big thing but his grandma is very anti long distance relationships and a proper nasty piece of work so the fact that he had to courage to do this makes me very happy!


----------



## Surlysomething

BEST time i've had in forever.

Stubble rash all over my face to prove it. :blush:


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> My bf changed his status on facebook to being in a relationship with me~! :wubu: Doesn't sound like a big thing but his grandma is very anti long distance relationships and a proper nasty piece of work so the fact that he had to courage to do this makes me very happy!





Surlysomething said:


> BEST time i've had in forever.
> 
> Stubble rash all over my face to prove it. :blush:



Lots of romance in the air I see :wubu:. That alone, brightens my day, even if I'm still in the process of finding it myself.

This is unrelated, but I had a funny little experience earlier at an intersection in my parents town. I was just sitting there at around 11 pm, just waiting for the light to change, when a women in the lane right beside me starting yelling, "Hey!" at my car. I was confused, but I rolled the window down thinking she was going to tell me one of my brake lights was out or something, and then she says, "How are you doing?" I say, "Fine, how are you?" At this point, I'm desperately trying to put a name to her face (thinking that maybe we went to school together) and as I'm squinting at her she says, "You don't know me." I reply, "Oh really? I thought maybe we went to school together." Then she asked where I was going, and we continued to make awkward idle small talk until the light (longest effing light in history) changed. 

Long story short, it was just a really random encounter and it made me realize just how rusty I have become socially, haha. I don't know if she (and the friend she was with) were just messing with me for fun, but it was still pretty entertaining. If nothing else, it made an otherwise dull and routine day, a tad more exciting --which I guess is pretty sad .


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> Lots of romance in the air I see :wubu:. That alone, brightens my day, even if I'm still in the process of finding it myself.
> 
> This is unrelated, but I had a funny little experience earlier at an intersection in my parents town. I was just sitting there at around 11 pm, just waiting for the light to change, when a women in the lane right beside me starting yelling, "Hey!" at my car. I was confused, but I rolled the window down thinking she was going to tell me one of my brake lights was out or something, and then she says, "How are you doing?" I say, "Fine, how are you?" At this point, I'm desperately trying to put a name to her face (thinking that maybe we went to school together) and as I'm squinting at her she says, "You don't know me." I reply, "Oh really? I thought maybe we went to school together." Then she asked where I was going, and we continued to make awkward idle small talk until the light (longest effing light in history) changed.
> 
> Long story short, it was just a really random encounter and it made me realize just how rusty I have become socially, haha. I don't know if she (and the friend she was with) were just messing with me for fun, but it was still pretty entertaining. If nothing else, it made an otherwise dull and routine day, a tad more exciting --which I guess is pretty sad .



Okay, this seriously made me smile! How cute and sweet! :happy:


----------



## The Dark Lady

I just got home from the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball, and ooooooohhhhhhh my gawd am I seriously fucking gratified with the whole wonderlandrous experience. I was so worried my costume wasn't gonna be good enough, and then it goes and becomes one of the most popular costumes there. I'm gonna be on tumblr and twitter so many fucking times because of all the pics I got to pose for. We got to dance to one of the most special songs of my life on REPEAT for ten minutes, when I've never even heard it played in public like this before! (Loreena McKennitt's "Marco Polo") It was everything I ever fantasized about a masquerade, and more more more. A place I carry around in my soul of imaginations was experienced as reality, and it blew my fucking brains out. 

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, my face's still metallic blue and I don't wanna wash it off yet, and I'm just so happy. ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

After a terrible heartbreak it's the first time i've taken a chance...
Patience is a virtue I think.  


I'm glad it brightened your day. I hope I can return the happiness to you, soon.




MrSensible said:


> Lots of romance in the air I see :wubu:. That alone, brightens my day, even if I'm still in the process of finding it myself.


----------



## ODFFA

The Dark Lady said:


> I just got home from the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball, and ooooooohhhhhhh my gawd am I seriously fucking gratified with the whole wonderlandrous experience. I was so worried my costume wasn't gonna be good enough, and then it goes and becomes one of the most popular costumes there. I'm gonna be on tumblr and twitter so many fucking times because of all the pics I got to pose for. We got to dance to one of the most special songs of my life on REPEAT for ten minutes, when I've never even heard it played in public like this before! (Loreena McKennitt's "Marco Polo") It was everything I ever fantasized about a masquerade, and more more more. A place I carry around in my soul of imaginations was experienced as reality, and it blew my fucking brains out.
> 
> Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, my face's still metallic blue and I don't wanna wash it off yet, and I'm just so happy. ^_^



Now, ahem, I don't often squee :batting: (ok, just go with me on this) 
but after seeing this post and the awesome, incandescent images of gorgeousness..... I confess, I totally got mah *squeeeee!* on :happy:

Thank you for contaminating me with allll your very much deserved happy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Almost finished packing, updated my blog, cat is resigned to walking (read: being carried around) on leash and it looks like all I need to do is pack the car and take off. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8o_C50JFkc


----------



## HDANGEL15

*doing my 8th CROSSFIT training class today....week #3!! 
did 3 first week, 4 last week, going for 5 this week!!!*


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> Okay, this seriously made me smile! How cute and sweet! :happy:





Surlysomething said:


> After a terrible heartbreak it's the first time i've taken a chance...
> Patience is a virtue I think.
> 
> 
> I'm glad it brightened your day. I hope I can return the happiness to you, soon.



:blush::wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

I just got my first art commission! =D 

Well, my first one for real money, at least!


----------



## NYCGabriel

Despite having my job outsourced to Bangalore, India I'm in a good mood. Why? Because a grassroots company here in Flushing, NY has contacted me for a job interview because they loved my speaking voice when I left a message AND a computer support company also in Queens has requested an interview with me due to my telephone customer service and conflict resolution skills.

When one door is closed, another is kicked open.


----------



## Tad

NYCGabriel said:


> Despite having my job outsourced to Bangalore, India I'm in a good mood. Why? Because a grassroots company here in Flushing, NY has contacted me for a job interview because they loved my speaking voice when I left a message AND a computer support company also in Queens has requested an interview with me due to my telephone customer service and conflict resolution skills.
> 
> When one door is closed, another is kicked open.



And hey, once you've had a chance to be in the workforce and display your skills, it can make finding that next job a LOT easier!


----------



## Anjula

I have two new friends, both lovely fat. everytime we are out for drinks or party Im super proud to be seen with them hehehehe


----------



## RentonBob

Someone told me that I was enjoyable to look at today. I guess that's a good thing but, I've never heard it put that way before haha...


----------



## loopytheone

I HAD A SHOWER!!!! First time in five years! Screw you shower phobia! Screw you constant baths!


----------



## lovelocs

loopytheone said:


> My bf changed his status on facebook to being in a relationship with me~! :wubu: Doesn't sound like a big thing but his grandma is very anti long distance relationships and a proper nasty piece of work so the fact that he had to courage to do this makes me very happy!





Surlysomething said:


> BEST time i've had in forever.
> 
> Stubble rash all over my face to prove it. :blush:



Hooray for love...



CastingPearls said:


> Almost finished packing, updated my blog, cat is resigned to walking (read: being carried around) on leash and it looks like all I need to do is pack the car and take off.



Hooray for independence!!



NYCGabriel said:


> Despite having my job outsourced to Bangalore, India I'm in a good mood. Why? Because a grassroots company here in Flushing, NY has contacted me for a job interview because they loved my speaking voice when I left a message AND a computer support company also in Queens has requested an interview with me due to my telephone customer service and conflict resolution skills.
> 
> When one door is closed, another is kicked open.




Hooray for landing on your feet!!




RentonBob said:


> Someone told me that I was enjoyable to look at today. I guess that's a good thing but, I've never heard it put that way before haha...



Hooray for being cuter than you think!!

And hooray for me. I made lead therapist at my job. A lot of changes, from everything to learning new programs to dealing with folks who feel like they should have gotten the job. But I'm quite happy right now...


----------



## Tad

Awesome, Lovelocs! Enjoy the new challenges


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HAPPY I am finally in Penn Station, Baltimore; waiting for my train to take me AWAY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Librarygirl

I'm happy for all of you who've posted above. I'm not allowed to keep repping the same people, and didn't want to re-post everything again, but just wanted to say how pleased I am for all of you with love / admiration / job / holiday etc. good news!!


----------



## Lovelyone

a headache that I've had for four days had diminished to just a minimal pain in my eye. Thank goodness!


----------



## Librarygirl

A day spent in the sunshine with friends I haven't seen for ages, including lunch outside, a walk along the river and an affogato!

The strangely liberating feeling that comes from having been bold (if a little foolish!).

Time off booked and it is one of the nicest weeks of the year!


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> A day spent in the sunshine with friends I haven't seen for ages, including lunch outside, a walk along the river and an affogato!
> 
> The strangely liberating feeling that comes from having been bold (if a little foolish!).
> 
> Time off booked and it is one of the nicest weeks of the year!



Nice work, I'm stuck indoors missing all the weather but every day that passes my next festival gets a bit closer. Plus London in this heat is not a lot of fun. Saying that I am very happy with the affect the heat is having on the ladies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> A day spent in the sunshine with friends I haven't seen for ages, including lunch outside, a walk along the river and an affogato!
> 
> The strangely liberating feeling that comes from having been bold (if a little foolish!).
> 
> Time off booked and it is one of the nicest weeks of the year!



Bold? Who was he? I don't like him. I'm kind of jealous really.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Bold? Who was he?



You know what would be a better name for this place? Dim-sumptions! :eat2:
Aren't I hilarious?



> I don't like him. I'm kind of jealous really.



You gotta admit, the man (?) has some good taste though, potentially. But then so do you.


I just heard my mom will be bringing my weary self some KFC in a bit. Happiness! Not gonna lie.


----------



## shandyman

For some reason I am feeling pretty good about myself today, it does not happen very often so I am just going to enjoy it. I saw this and thought "fuck yeah!!!"
View attachment sexy.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had a wonderful VACATION!!!!

I had a very good interview on THURSDAY...

going to a friends 50th bday party...and will see many OLD FRIENDS!!!

life is good* 

View attachment BI.RI.jpg


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a wonderful VACATION!!!!
> 
> I had a very good interview on THURSDAY...
> 
> going to a friends 50th bday party...and will see many OLD FRIENDS!!!
> 
> life is good*



This is a beautiful landscape. Where was the picture taken ?


----------



## HDANGEL15

azerty said:


> This is a beautiful landscape. Where was the picture taken ?



*BLOCK ISLAND, RI*


----------



## ODFFA

I got up at five this morning. Don't know why, and it doesn't happen very often, but I love it. Peaceful start to the day? Why yes, thank you :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

I deleted my reddit account and it felt goooood.


----------



## biglynch

I had a quick look today at internal flights around the states, and was very surprised at how reasonable the ticket prices were. I have been trying to convince mates to come on a trip for a long time but things always fall apart. However if I go it alone then its only me I need worry about. Anyone got whos internal flights are best?


----------



## Lovelyone

The sun is shining, it's a glorious day with not too much humidity...and no rain today. NICE.


----------



## BigCutie Ellie

Sunshine and breezy beautiful temps!! I am happy that I am on vacation so that I can get outside and enjoy it!  I see Ice cream in my future!


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Some great and supportive friends on here!
2. Planners have dropped their applications to ruin where I live with thousands of houses. I'm sure they will surface again, but all our opposition may be having some effect for now at least.
3. A day of interesting conversations with kind,intelligent people on love, life, religion, books, Japan, different cultures, the voice and other crazy stuff.
4. Did a talk to a very attentive group at work.
5. Boss all cheery and now off for a week!
6. May finally be getting on the property ladder.
7. Weekend!


----------



## biglynch

Weather is awesome, and I'm off to London in a bit for a fun night on the town. Hopefully is as much fun as last months event. Got a new outfit (I sound like a girl) and if say so myself I'm looking pretty sharp.


----------



## biglynch

biglynch said:


> Weather is awesome, and
> I'm off to London in a bit for a fun night on the town. Hopefully is as
> much fun as last months event. Got a new outfit (I sound like a girl)
> and if say so myself I'm looking pretty sharp.



yep that went as expected... im now drunk. was a hell of a night tho.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> yep that went as expected... im now drunk. was a hell of a night tho.



Hope you tool pictures. I live through you.


----------



## warwagon86

Just woke up in Ireland after a massive family. Celebration for my grandfather's 89th birthday  

Now sitting watching Gladiator with my wee family dog curled up beside me and munching on leftovers


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hope you tool pictures. I live through you.



Nada on my for pics, hopefully some will be posted by others, I need you to keep on living yo.

In other news I have been as sick as a dog. Now usually that would be bad news but 6 days off will cheer me up. Just need to find some place fun to go. Nottingham for poker or maybe the coast. Bring on the sunsheeeeeeinneaaaa !


----------



## LeoGibson

I just finished one new song and have 4 more in production for full arrangement. It's hot as hell tonight here in Houston, but I have really cold beer and Jaeger in the freezer. Life is pretty rippin' dude! (bonus points if that phrase rings a bell for you)


----------



## Surlysomething

2.5 days until HOLIDAY WEEK OFF AND THE LAKE!


Can't wait! :bow::bow:


----------



## Esther

Cute boys <3


----------



## Tad

Heading off on vacation, finally!!!!!!! (last time I took a full week off work was 2011, I'm way overdue!)

ETA: also seeing Esther posting again


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Cute boys <3



You're welcome. :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> You're welcome. :kiss2:



You're not a boy, you're a mexican.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> You're not a boy, you're a mexican.



Nonsense, he's a pocket taquito.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Nonsense, he's a pocket taquito.



POCKET TAQUITO! I CHOOSE YOOOOOOOU!!!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Oh yeah, I forgot to share what I'm happy about today/this week: I got hired to be a monster at Knott's Scary Farm this Fall! And it was for one of the most coveted roles in the park!


----------



## Yakatori

I know, objectively, that I have so much to be grateful for every-day, right?

But, every once in a while, something happens. Just-something. Sometimes it's something big. And sometimes it's something, seemingly, very small. And I'm just blown away...

The other day, sitting there, I'm just starting to get into seas.on II of _Breaking Amish_. And it's perfectly "Ok." New cast, West Coast, some nice girls, etc. They even brought-back a very special guest from season I (obviously, I don' need to go too far into that with those of who haven't yet had the chance to watch). But-then, the commercial. And, BAM! Out of nowhere they start with these promos for.....*Amish Mafia season II!!!!*. (<==Punctuation, mine.)

Man, this is just great... 

So excited. Now I'm going to have (back to back, maybe) two (not just one!) solid shows of full-on Amish shenanigans (unpasteurized milk, Olden Thyme-dentistry, hard-work, pitch-forks, and lots & lots of strudel-talk....


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> I know, objectively, that I have so much to be grateful for every-day, right?
> 
> But, every once in a while, something happens. Just-something. Sometimes it's something big. And sometimes it's something, seemingly, very small. And I'm just blown away...
> 
> The other day, sitting there, I'm just starting to get into seas.on II of _Breaking Amish_. And it's perfectly "Ok." New cast, West Coast, some nice girls, etc. They even brought-back a very special guest from season I (obviously, I don' need to go too far into that with those of who haven't yet had the chance to watch). But-then, the commercial. And, BAM! Out of nowhere they start with these promos for.....*Amish Mafia season II!!!!*. (<==Punctuation, mine.)
> 
> Man, this is just great...
> 
> So excited. Now I'm going to have (back to back, maybe) two (not just one!) solid shows of full-on Amish shenanigans *(*unpasteurized milk, Olden Thyme-dentistry, hard-work, pitch-forks, and lots & lots of strudel-talk....



The lack of closure is really killing me.


----------



## loopytheone

My partner just uploaded baby pictures of him, pictures from his prom and pictures from his graduation and my god he is just the most adorable thing ever! :wubu:


----------



## Yakatori

on writing that. But, maybe, it's that you're just supposed be thinking about all the stuff that's so great about both of these shows and, seeing the list appear to end with "strudel-talk," be left sitting there & wondering if there can be anything that's really better than just that one thing?


----------



## Amaranthine

I do admit to watching a few Amish videos after that. Studel-aquisition seems far better than mere talk, though. 

~~

Today I got my first-ever driving lesson out of the way and made it through a 3 hour final to finish my online class! Tonight will consist of food, Animal Crossing, petting my cat, and moving as little as possible.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Found out that Otep is coming back to Lou~Evil on October 22nd, me and my best friend already have plans to go!! \m/


----------



## missyj1978

Talking to someone who makes me smile, bet feeling ever


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Likewise...talking to someone who makes me smile and sharing some intense eye contact and random thoughts. And taking the advice from my recent post in the 'unhappy' thread and being open enough to talk about some of these things with said person.
2. Might be going to Japan for 10 days!
3. Going to a Stanislavsky workshop this weekend!
4. Feel like I've finally learnt some important life lessons.
5. Drinking a shaken double shot bianco.
6. My boss is being genuinely warm/ frièndly.


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> [Very happy happy list...]



My repper is being highly unreasonable again. Just wanted to say I always love your happy posts!

-----

This morning I tried on some hand-me-down dresses my mom gave me. I almost didn't do it because I was just feeling a bit depressed and lethargic. (To clarify, the depressed feeling was largely circumstantial and isn't necessarily a lengthy/regular occurrence.) Suffice it to say, I was rather amazed at what a swift kick in the teeth that depression D-mon got. Just from feeling a little more on the sexy side.

Thanks, Mom. I have to say despite our recent disagreement - which I still stand my ground on - those dresses are awesome and made a huge difference in my day. =>


----------



## Lovelyone

ODFFA said:


> My repper is being highly unreasonable again. Just wanted to say I always love your happy posts!
> 
> =>


I tried to rep you both and MINE is being unreasonable, too! I truly enjoy reading the happy posts from you both. 

-----
What's making me happy today is the lovely weather we are having. Sunshine, cool breezes, no temp over 80. What could be better than that?


----------



## ODFFA

Lovelyone said:


> I tried to rep you both and MINE is being unreasonable, too! I truly enjoy reading the happy posts from you both.
> 
> -----
> What's making me happy today is the lovely weather we are having. Sunshine, cool breezes, no temp over 80. What could be better than that?



Uh, thunderstorms, of course - as previously discussed!  
I kid. Really glad the weather's making you happy! It does sound ideal, actually. 

The weather is providing much happiness here too. Though, perhaps in a different way. It's been darkish, rainy, Cape Town cuddle weather and you can hardly see the mountains through the mist. Almost always has the :wubu: effect on me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*after all my whining....I GOT A RAISE TODAY hahaha...FEAR got the best of me!!!!*


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *after all my whining....I GOT A RAISE TODAY hahaha...FEAR got the best of me!!!!*



Yay!! Fantastic news, congrats!


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *after all my whining....I GOT A RAISE TODAY hahaha...FEAR got the best of me!!!!*



That's awesome!


----------



## loopytheone

A bit of a late posting but last tuesday I started volunteering at the Salvation Army charity shop! So, me and work! This is a thing apparently! Kinda a huge deal to me as I have never worked or volunteered anywhere in my life before because of my anxiety disorder so I feel so proud of me! =D


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> A bit of a late posting but last tuesday I started volunteering at the Salvation Army charity shop! So, me and work! This is a thing apparently! Kinda a huge deal to me as I have never worked or volunteered anywhere in my life before because of my anxiety disorder so I feel so proud of me! =D



Congratulations!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

loopytheone said:


> A bit of a late posting but last tuesday I started volunteering at the Salvation Army charity shop! So, me and work! This is a thing apparently! Kinda a huge deal to me as I have never worked or volunteered anywhere in my life before because of my anxiety disorder so I feel so proud of me! =D



That's awesome - you go girl!!!! :bounce:


----------



## kev1omgpop

im happy its Saturday  no work today!


----------



## Librarygirl

ODFFA said:


> My repper is being highly unreasonable again. Just wanted to say I always love your happy posts!
> 
> -----
> 
> =>





Lovelyone said:


> I tried to rep you both and MINE is being unreasonable, too! I truly enjoy reading the happy posts from you


Thank u both! Glad to read your happy posts too!


HDANGEL15 said:


> *after all my whining....I GOT A RAISE TODAY hahaha...FEAR got the best of me!!!!*


*

Yay!! Congratulations! Good for you!

I had a fun day doing Stanislavsky! I turned up armed with a camping mat, blindfold, pencil and paper and had a thoroughly interesting and amusing day. Tomorrow I shall be Dunyasha in The Cherry Orchard! Being blindfolded and licking tartaric acid, thinking it was sherbet was less fun! Can't wait to tell a certain friend all about it on Monday ; ):wubu:

Also happy to be reminded how much happier I am now than a year or two ago.*


----------



## Yakatori

And, in no particular order:


New Woody Allen movie with Louis C.K. playing at local theater
James Gandolfini's last film is a, sort of, comedy with Catherine Keener &
Toni Collette, & coming soon 
that everyone-else is also doing so well. 
I finally did something, last night, that I'd been putting off....for no good-reason...
New show, on DIY series netwok, _Vanilla Ice goes Amish_...


----------



## loopytheone

Completed my second shift at work today! I learnt to use the tagger and spoke to some new people! Really proud of myself!


----------



## firefly

New yarn - ordered like a ton of it and it's amazingly beautiful - the colors are brilliant and shiny and the yarn is squishy... I wish I could bath in it!


----------



## BigChaz

loopytheone said:


> Completed my second shift at work today! I learnt to use the tagger and spoke to some new people! Really proud of myself!



Just watch out for the retail kidney thieves. One second you are helping them shop and the next you wake up in a bathtub with one kidney and a note folded up next to you that says, "LOL, SORRY".


----------



## Yakatori

I respect your...ambition?


----------



## warwagon86

Finally got a full time job with salary  my world trip resumes soon I hope! First stop Australia then america again


----------



## Surlysomething

I love that you get a job but the first thing you think of is going on vacation.

Haha.





warwagon86 said:


> Finally got a full time job with salary  my world trip resumes soon I hope! First stop Australia then america again


----------



## warwagon86

Surlysomething said:


> I love that you get a job but the first thing you think of is going on vacation.
> 
> Haha.



Hahaha that's me to a tee


----------



## HDANGEL15

warwagon86 said:


> Hahaha that's me to a tee



*DAMN I FEEL YOU...I think in Europe vacations must be much more liberal?
how much time do you have to wait to take time off after starting a job?
how much vacation time do you get in your first year?

CONGRATS WAR!!!! what type of job?*


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DAMN I FEEL YOU...I think in Europe vacations must be much more liberal?
> how much time do you have to wait to take time off after starting a job?
> how much vacation time do you get in your first year?
> 
> CONGRATS WAR!!!! what type of job?*



Working with autistic children but decent pay and 7 weeks paid holiday a year


----------



## Archetypus

Last night was exhaustively Bacchanalian.

I spent it drinking Chivas, smoking DMT & hash, and playing Monopoly with a cross-dressing Tae Kwan Do instructor & the tomboyish K-pop enthusiast he was seducing. I got fashion tips from him and shooting instruction from her. There was a golden bejeweled turtle and a 90 pound EDM "dropmaster" who insisted on being called Thorr (with two R's dammit), who has apparently unraveled the mysteries of all time and space.

What a bizarre evening and well spent with good people. It reaffirms my approval for my generation's propensity to disregard traditional gender roles and any other form of societal constraint. Modern day mischief making maenads offering oblations for such a cool summer. Five tons of flax in the flesh, y'know...


----------



## Surlysomething

SEVEN WEEKS?! You're so lucky.

We only get two in Canada. What a shame.





warwagon86 said:


> Working with autistic children but decent pay and 7 weeks paid holiday a year


----------



## biglynch

finally some days off, last 3 weeks have been very hard work.


----------



## BigChaz

Had a wellness exam yesterday to get a lower rate on my health insurance. Nothing showed up in the results today, so that is pretty awesome. Have to admit, it's satisfying to be a big ole fatty and get to visibly see your doctor have to swallow his prepared spiel.


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigChaz said:


> Had a wellness exam yesterday to get a lower rate on my health insurance. Nothing showed up in the results today, so that is pretty awesome. Have to admit, it's satisfying to be a big ole fatty and get to visibly see your doctor have to swallow his prepared spiel.



Nyehehehehehhhh, this brings the Dark One pleasure as well.


----------



## fat hiker

Surlysomething said:


> SEVEN WEEKS?! You're so lucky.
> 
> We only get two in Canada. What a shame.



The next time you negotiate a contract with your boss, ask for more holiday time. While two weeks is the legal minimum (which puts us ahead of the USA, where there is no legal minimum), the average in Canada is between three and four weeks, because people ask for it. If you're unionised, usually a third week of holiday comes after 5-10 years on the job, and a fourth week somewhere after that.


----------



## fat hiker

BigChaz said:


> Had a wellness exam yesterday to get a lower rate on my health insurance. Nothing showed up in the results today, so that is pretty awesome. Have to admit, it's satisfying to be a big ole fatty and get to visibly see your doctor have to swallow his prepared spiel.



Excellent! You must look after your 'big ole fatty' self, or you have superior genes. Either, you rock!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had a wonderful Skype session with someone from the boards that I've been meaning to do that with. It was wonderful, they were wonderful, funny, and just as much fun as I'd hoped it would be.


----------



## RentonBob

Today I accomplished my goal of completing 5 5K's this year and was only a minute off of my PR for my time. Next month looking forward to doing the Color Run and exceeding my goal  

View attachment Alki5KBob2.jpg


View attachment Alki5KBob1.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had a wonderful Skype session with someone from the boards that I've been meaning to do that with. It was wonderful, they were wonderful, funny, and just as much fun as I'd hoped it would be.



I see right through you. You only like me for my fancy chair. *has existential crisis*



RentonBob said:


> Today I accomplished my goal of completing 5 5K's this year and was only a minute off of my PR for my time. Next month looking forward to doing the Color Run and exceeding my goal



Sir! I have said this on numerous occasions in numerous cyber-spaces, but I am happy to repeat myself..... Respect! :bow:

---------
I have made striiides of progress in stopping many forms of self-berating. Makes life so much easier, doesn't it?! Most recently I have stopped giving myself a hard time about my intense cuddle cravings. So they come in peaks and troughs, and they've peaked a little lately. So what? It doesn't necessarily imply clinginess. Might as well enjoy them :wubu:


----------



## RentonBob

ODFFA said:


> Sir! I have said this on numerous occasions in numerous cyber-spaces, but I am happy to repeat myself..... Respect! :bow:



Thank you


----------



## Yakatori

Archetypus said:


> "_...drinking Chivas, smoking DMT & hash, and playing Monopoly..._"


Is that a new drug?




RentonBob said:


> "_Today I accomplished my goal of completing 5 5K's this year and was only a minute off of my PR for my time. Next month looking forward to doing the Color Run and exceeding my goal _"


Love-it. Stuff like this, folks going out there and just "doing-it," gets me fired-up every-time! 

*[*starts banging on lockers*]*​


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Today I accomplished my goal of completing 5 5K's this year and was only a minute off of my PR for my time. Next month looking forward to doing the Color Run and exceeding my goal


*
GOOD WORK BOB.....heres to YOUR GOAL!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

Yakatori said:


> Love-it. Stuff like this, folks going out there and just "doing-it," gets me fired-up every-time!



Haha! Love Old School  Thanks!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> GOOD WORK BOB.....heres to YOUR GOAL!!!!*



Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Long weekend soooooon.


:bow:


----------



## Cobra Verde

It's almost over.


----------



## biglynch

Party time for Mr Me again. Im 32 in October and im sure i will one day have to grow up. Until then im off to Newcastle to hit the Toon, then 2 big nights in Nottingham... might have a day in london for thr hell of it also.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Party time for Mr Me again. Im 32 in October and im sure i will one day have to grow up. Until then im off to Newcastle to hit the Toon, then 2 big nights in Nottingham... might have a day in london for thr hell of it also.



I want to be you when I grow up!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Setting up an interview to work at the infamous *RODNEY'S DANGEROUSLY DELISH!!! *evenings/weekends.... 

Could there possibly be a better place to meet MEN????? :smitten:*


----------



## tankyguy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Setting up an interview to work at the infamous *RODNEY'S DANGEROUSLY DELISH!!! *evenings/weekends....
> 
> Could there possibly be a better place to meet MEN????? :smitten:*




I clicked that link and the only thing I had to see were the words "*Rock & Roll Pie Bar*"

Yet another reason for me to want to emigrate to the States!
Erm, I wonder could anyone help me out with a marriage for citizenship?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Setting up an interview to work at the infamous *RODNEY'S DANGEROUSLY DELISH!!! *evenings/weekends....
> 
> Could there possibly be a better place to meet MEN????? :smitten:*



I admire the way you think


----------



## biglynch

Fucking awesome sauce in my face Wahooo.. my pops won his injury case an sorted me out £1400 towards my holiday fund. 

IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW


----------



## The Dark Lady

biglynch said:


> Fucking awesome sauce in my face Wahooo.. my pops won his injury case an sorted me out £1400 towards my holiday fund.
> 
> IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW



WOOOOOOOOOO, so happy for you, big dude!


----------



## RentonBob

Only one more week until I head to California to relax and catch up with family. Excited to get going


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Fucking awesome sauce in my face Wahooo.. my pops won his injury case an sorted me out £1400 towards my holiday fund.
> 
> IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW



Awesome indeed! Congrats.


----------



## loopytheone

I booked a flight to Canada to see my boyfriend!!! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HEADING to the beach tomorrow for 4 day weekend!!!! 2 day work week!!!*


----------



## LifeTraveller

My niece's wedding was Saturday, and I was able to attend. Also there were a lot of family member's I hadn't seen for quite some time. We all met for lunch Sunday, and spent some fun time together before we had to hit the road for home. . No disagreements, just good loving family time. . Wow!! 

An impromptu family get together and no drama . . priceless


----------



## tankyguy

I just finished a whole pizza on my own.
Feta, bacon, pepperoni and mushrooms in maple sauce on a garlic crust.
:eat2:

Now I'm going to draw until I fall asleep.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

I'm going to see Kamelot in NYC tonight with friends! 

\m/


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am at the beach...pure  HAPPY

& I FREAKING GOT THE JOB!!!!!

* 

View attachment PIES.jpg


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am at the beach...pure  HAPPY
> 
> & I FREAKING GOT THE JOB!!!!!
> 
> *



A job making pie for hung over leprechauns....?


----------



## tankyguy

Finally made arrangements and bought my tickets to Hal-Con.

My first time going to a con. Three days of comics and misc geekery.


Maybe I can get the 5th Doctor and Billy Dee Williams to duel with bat'leths!


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> A job making pie for hung over leprechauns....?



*well actually the guy that started this pie shop (now has 3 in DC & 1 in Baltimore; as well as a very active FOOD TRUCK, that hits businesses all week long and farmers markets, and festivals on weekends!!!).....so as I was saying the guy that started it...played in https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Glenmont-Popes/245455902159763 a punk-abilly band...and made pies to keep himself on the road........the rest is history*


----------



## warwagon86

I split with my ex girlfriend and decided to move back to Ireland save some cash then go work abroad! 

First stop is Australia


----------



## CleverBomb

I have a yellow splotch now!
Pretty sure it was CastingPearls that put me over the top there. 
Many thanks to CP, and to everyone who's repped me over the past eight (eight?! Where has the time gone?  ) years.


----------



## Esther

warwagon86 said:


> I split with my ex girlfriend and decided to move back to Ireland save some cash then go work abroad!
> 
> First stop is Australia



Good for you! I am doing this again in October. Not Australia though. I wish!


----------



## warwagon86

Esther said:


> Good for you! I am doing this again in October. Not Australia though. I wish!



Hahaha its quite a relief! Where are you off Esther?


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Good for you! I am doing this again in October. Not Australia though. I wish!



Heading back to Korea?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy that I seemed to make my ex-husband happy today by giving him a cheap netbook device that even my kids won't use so he can tap into free wi-fi at McDonalds. I'm glad the idea occurred to me because it's been sitting in my basement unused for the past couple of years. 

It's nice when you find the right person to pass something on to...


----------



## Esther

warwagon86 said:


> Hahaha its quite a relief! Where are you off Esther?





djudex said:


> Heading back to Korea?



Yep! One summer at home was the push I needed to find another job there. Gotta get that student loan paid off!!


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Yep! One summer at home was the push I needed to find another job there. Gotta get that student loan paid off!!



So does that mean you discovered a new-found hatred for home or just realized the simple beauty of Korea once you had been immersed in it, removed from it and returned to the banal bosom of Canada? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## missyj1978

I got to see some true colors today. May it be good or bad it is what it is!!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Today was the annual costume sale at Company D, and I got so many amazing theeeeeengs! And today, THIS bitch's power color was brightass neon eye-molesting pink because that's almost exclusively the color of every relic I acquired today. Got in line for the sale at 5:30am and spent the next 3&1/2 hours laughing up riots with my fabulous flaming friends, then ruined everyone else's day by taking all the prettiest stuff first. Will put up pics later, but I'm so crashing exhausted from only one hour of sleep yesterday. 

I dun gots treasures, WOO!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Oh, and oddly enough, right when I thought the day's wonders were at an end, I got a Monster High doll as a gift that happens to be a dark werecat lady wearing the same spectrum of bright pink as my treasures from the costume sale. It's essentially myself as a doll, or at least the me that was myself today, and I'm REALLY happy for that early Friday the 13th treat!!!


----------



## tankyguy

The Dark Lady said:


> Oh, and oddly enough, right when I thought the day's wonders were at an end, I got a Monster High doll as a gift that happens to be a dark werecat lady wearing the same spectrum of bright pink as my treasures from the costume sale. It's essentially myself as a doll, or at least the me that was myself today, and I'm REALLY happy for that early Friday the 13th treat!!!



I was going to buy one of those for my niece for her Birthday because I assumed she'd like it but she intercepted a Deadpool figurine and demanded I get her that instead.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Honestly just happy to be alive. No matter how hard or bad it gets, things can always be much worse. Just grateful to be here


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> So does that mean you discovered a new-found hatred for home or just realized the simple beauty of Korea once you had been immersed in it, removed from it and returned to the banal bosom of Canada? Inquiring minds want to know!



Both. It was not a good year for my family, and if I have to be around this circus for any longer I may literally go insane. 
Korea is lovely because it is super easy to live/work there, the wage is great and helps me to take significant chunks off my debt, and I can have the distance I need from my family.


----------



## Tad

Taking Friday off, so the weekend starts now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Taking Friday off, so the weekend starts now!



Wo ist die Party?!??


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Esther said:


> Both. It was not a good year for my family, and if I have to be around this circus for any longer I may literally go insane.
> Korea is lovely because it is super easy to live/work there, the wage is great and helps me to take significant chunks off my debt, and I can have the distance I need from my family.



Plus they have the fastest internet Lol.


----------



## Esther

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Plus they have the fastest internet Lol.



Yeah but all porn is blocked by the government!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

tankyguy said:


> I was going to buy one of those for my niece for her Birthday because I assumed she'd like it but she intercepted a Deadpool figurine and demanded I get her that instead.



I've noticed how popular Deadpool is among females who also have a thing for Phantom of the Opera (that's a lot of goddamn females, me included), which in my opinion's because Deadpool's basically the Phantom plus a smartass mouth but minus the musical affinity. Your niece's taste in men is developing most admirably. 

Another thing I've noticed about other girls (boys too) is that if they loved dolls as little kids, they're gonna love dolls for the rest of their lives. Not all girls or boys have that love for dolls, but for the ones who dono matter how old we getwe never really lose that desire to possess the pretty dolly. A lot of us go through that stage when some vague notion of "maturity" becomes the most coveted trend on the playground somewhere between elementary and high school, and we try to suppress our love of sparkly dolls and all other "childish things" because it's so embarassing to stop pretending you're all grown up when you're still a kid and if you were to express what you truly desired then just WHAT would everyone else think? I certainly went through it. 

And then we graduate high school and become adults with jobs and credit cards and holy tits we can buy anything we goddamn want to because fuck everyone else's opinions, we're the ones who decide what being grown up means now. I have a little cousin who's still in the denial stage of being mortified by dolls, and another cousin who just turned 18 who's recently become unafraid to openly love Monster High and the color pink. Meanwhile, my mom's in her sixties and she still buys dolls for herself. HER mom's about to turn ninety and SHE still buys dolls for herself. And HER mom before her bought herself dolls until her dying day, and I have no doubt she went straight to Doll Heaven and continues to buy dolls in the Aftermall. 

But if a young girl thinks that to be grown up means not liking dolls anymore, then I guess growing up's the only thing that can change that.


----------



## Anjula

I'm dating the cutest 270lbs guy EVER, seriously look at that face. I may have a broken heart but not a broken spirit heheheheh 

View attachment IMG_6127.JPG


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'm happy today because I'm in the process of getting my raven waves freshly darkened up for my orientation at Scary Farm in a few hours, after which I'll be celebrating Friday the 13th at a special Villains event at Disneyland! My best bro already picked me up a limited edition Maleficent headband before they ran out, and I'm looking forward to wearing it while munching Friday the 13th-themed dinner at Midnight, WOO!


----------



## tankyguy

The Dark Lady said:


> I've noticed how popular Deadpool is among females who also have a thing for Phantom of the Opera (that's a lot of goddamn females, me included), which in my opinion's because Deadpool's basically the Phantom plus a smartass mouth but minus the musical affinity.



But, the Phantom without music affinity is just a sad guy with a messed up face.

So why hasn't my (admittedly minor) facial scars* and brooding personality won me legions of swooning women?

Perhaps I need to accent them more...or wear a mask and cape?





> Another thing I've noticed about other girls (boys too) is that if they loved dolls as little kids, they're gonna love dolls for the rest of their lives. Not all girls or boys have that love for dolls, but for the ones who dono matter how old we getwe never really lose that desire to possess the pretty dolly. A lot of us go through that stage when some vague notion of "maturity" becomes the most coveted trend on the playground somewhere between elementary and high school, and we try to suppress our love of sparkly dolls and all other "childish things" because it's so embarassing to stop pretending you're all grown up when you're still a kid and if you were to express what you truly desired then just WHAT would everyone else think? I certainly went through it.
> 
> And then we graduate high school and become adults with jobs and credit cards and holy tits we can buy anything we goddamn want to because fuck everyone else's opinions, we're the ones who decide what being grown up means now. I have a little cousin who's still in the denial stage of being mortified by dolls, and another cousin who just turned 18 who's recently become unafraid to openly love Monster High and the color pink. Meanwhile, my mom's in her sixties and she still buys dolls for herself. HER mom's about to turn ninety and SHE still buys dolls for herself. And HER mom before her bought herself dolls until her dying day, and I have no doubt she went straight to Doll Heaven and continues to buy dolls in the Aftermall.



I gave away all my action figures when I was 15 because my friends and parents were giving me grief. Even my beloved Superboy figure which was my favorite comic then.

10 years later I used my first paycheck to buy a collectors edition statue to put on my desk at work. A week later someone took it.
:doh:

From then on, I kept my toys and collectables locked up.


*one of the reasons I wear glasses instead of contacts is to draw attention away from them and because people have said I look like a thug when I take them off.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Esther said:


> Yeah but all porn is blocked by the government!!



Really?! wow didn't know that. Would good is fast net then?! haha lol!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Anjula said:


> I'm dating the cutest 270lbs guy EVER, seriously look at that face. I may have a broken heart but not a broken spirit heheheheh



He doesn't look 270 at all, guess some people do hold there weight differently Lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because I got a nice workout in with the weights and the gym was fairly deserted, so no waiting. I have a couple of pork butts going out on the smoker, a case of beer in the fridge, and Texas A&M vs. Alabama coming up this afternoon. Hell yeah, gonna be a great Saturday!

Oh yeah, Gig 'Em Aggies!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HeavyDuty24 said:


> He doesn't look 270 at all, guess some people do hold there weight differently Lol.



*agreed...unless he is like 6'8"...he looks 200 LOL .....but thanks for sharing the latest heart breaker :smitten:*


----------



## CleverBomb

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Really?! wow didn't know that. Would good is fast net then?! haha lol!


That's WHY it's so fast! No massive porn downloads using up all the bandwidth!


----------



## missyj1978

That my son gets to see his dad. As much as I cant stand they man I am happy for my little boy!


----------



## Rojodi

I'm happy that I don't waste my time with fantasy football. I'm reading on my Twitter feed and other places people complaining about this player or that one. Come on, football is just a game: It's not life!


----------



## biglynch

Rojodi said:


> I'm happy that I don't waste my time with fantasy football. I'm reading on my Twitter feed and other places people complaining about this player or that one. Come on, football is just a game: It's not life!



No, but fun and conversation is a part. Fantasy football is a creator of both of these. Let it go buddy.


----------



## WVMountainrear

biglynch said:


> No, but fun and conversation is a part. Fantasy football is a creator of both of these. Let it go buddy.



I'm with biglynch on this one...I love fantasy football, and part of the fun is relishing in the fact that you played the right guys on the weeks you play the right guys and lamenting the fact that you should have played one (or all) of the guys you left sitting on your bench when those guys have big nights. Like any spirited game playing, it's all in good fun.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm with biglynch on this one...I love fantasy football, and part of the fun is relishing in the fact that you played the right guys on the weeks you play the right guys and lamenting the fact that you should have played one (or all) of the guys you left sitting on your bench when those guys have big nights. Like any spirited game playing, it's all in good fun.



It's Dungeons and Dragons for jocks and the unimaginative. Which is good, I guess?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm gonna cross post this from the lounge, just because it made me THAT damn happy. 

To add to the general positive vibe, I put my German to the test today. I've been putting off speaking it, but has to jump in with both feet. 

Went to a local German deli run by Germans and I decided to order and speak to them in German...It was phenomenal. I'm sure I sounded like a cat stuck in a garbage disposal but when I asked "Kannen sie mich verstehen?" They all said "ja" and kept talking to me in German. I did have to ask them to repeat themselves and go slower, but they were more than happy to do it. I'm sure watching a short fat Mexican guy speak German was reward and funny enough in itself. 

One of the gentleman working there said "I've been with my wife five years and she doesn't speak German as well as you do." I'm sure they were just being nice but it was nice all the same to hear and get a little encouragement. 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Sasquatch!

He obviously wants you as his new wife.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> He obviously wants you as his new wife.



Thank you for that. I've been thinking about that from the moment I left. Glad I'm not the only on that feels this way. I'm going back tomorrow to accept his offer.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thank you for that. I've been thinking about that from the moment I left. Glad I'm not the only on that feels this way. I'm going back tomorrow to accept his offer.



Don't forget to wrap up your Stippgrütze hygienically.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I won a golden ticket for being one of the top monsters in Scare School today!!! 

Holy fuck YES that's my real life! And I got paid for it, too!

Not only that, but I got stationed in the room I'd been desperately hoping for, and a local news agency interviewed me after I won the golden ticket. I was the only girl out of five monsters who won one, so that makes me queen. 

Omg I can't believe what an amazing god damn day I had today omg.


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> It's Dungeons and Dragons for jocks and the unimaginative. Which is good, I guess?


No way! Its more like erm....similar to...
.....
Ok so its a bit like Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> I won a golden ticket for being one of the top monsters in Scare School today!!!
> 
> Holy fuck YES that's my real life! And I got paid for it, too!
> 
> Not only that, but I got stationed in the room I'd been desperately hoping for, and a local news agency interviewed me after I won the golden ticket. I was the only girl out of five monsters who won one, so that makes me queen.
> 
> Omg I can't believe what an amazing god damn day I had today omg.



*you are totally the QUEEN OF SCAREY!!!!* :bow:


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> I won a golden ticket for being one of the top monsters in Scare School today!!!
> 
> Holy fuck YES that's my real life! And I got paid for it, too!
> 
> Not only that, but I got stationed in the room I'd been desperately hoping for, and a local news agency interviewed me after I won the golden ticket. I was the only girl out of five monsters who won one, so that makes me queen.
> 
> Omg I can't believe what an amazing god damn day I had today omg.



As usual, I can't rep you yet--so I'll just hail the monster queen here :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna cross post this from the lounge, just because it made me THAT damn happy.
> 
> To add to the general positive vibe, I put my German to the test today....



Dude! You been Michel Thomas-ing? I'm experiencing much vicarious happy right now. You home wrecker!



The Dark Lady said:


> I won a golden ticket for being one of the top monsters in Scare School today!!!



Felicitations! I think your glorious monstrosity deserves even moarrr of these :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Tad

Sour ju-jubes. Why did I not know about these until now? :eat2::wubu::eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Sour ju-jubes. Why did I not know about these until now? :eat2::wubu::eat2:



Oh man...I hope they're not a Canadian only special. I may have to ask you to send me some...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

it's been a good few weeks. I had been working random odd jobs online and in person, in secret as a surprise and was able to save some money. In a weird turn of events I didn't have to use that money that I had been secretly saving for the initial purpose, so I went out and treated myself today. It was nice to do me without guilt. I figured I worked for it, it was mine. Not too extravagant but it was just nice. 

Chin up Chest out I always say.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Chin up Chest out I always say.



Shake dem tittays


----------



## Surlysomething

You're such a great guy, Josie. I'm glad you're feeling so good, you deserve it!






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it's been a good few weeks. I had been working random odd jobs online and in person, in secret as a surprise and was able to save some money. In a weird turn of events I didn't have to use that money that I had been secretly saving for the initial purpose, so I went out and treated myself today. It was nice to do me without guilt. I figured I worked for it, it was mine. Not too extravagant but it was just nice.
> 
> Chin up Chest out I always say.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Had an amazing drunken time last night. Beer, babes, dudes, karaoke, and I even got a girl's number. All around a good time. You'll be hearing from me Sarena.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Had an amazing drunken time last night. Beer, babes, dudes, karaoke, and I even got a girl's number. All around a good time. You'll be hearing from me Sarena.



Good work sir, this sounds like page 1 of a Good night out. Now where is the like button?


----------



## LeoGibson

Another good workout today. My strength levels are slowly coming back up. My ligaments and tendons still have some coming along to do. But after a 10 year layoff from powerlifting I guess I should expect as much.


----------



## RentonBob

Completed "The Color Run" today for my 6th 5K of the year  

Now I have to get all this color stuff off me lol...


----------



## Rojodi

I found several ghost stories I wrote 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 years ago!

I don't have to do a second day of the estate sale: Someone came in around noon and offered us $1500 for the remaining items!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Woke up to thunder and lightning..


----------



## biglynch

Yes! 21 days off work in 4 more shifts... this also sets a president so i know next year will be cool to book aswell.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Yes! 21 days off work in 4 more shifts... this also sets a president so i know next year will be cool to book aswell.


*
you get more time off then anyone...you lucky bastard....where to?*


----------



## bigmac

Got a confession in a gang murder thrown out this afternoon (Fifth Amendment violations).


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you get more time off then anyone...you lucky bastard....where to?*



heheheh its because of my shift paterns, to get 21 days i only use 9 days of holiday. Im proberbly going to Prague for a while and then goint around the UK for a bit. Im also playing a bit of poker as i its beena while since i played a good comp.


----------



## Heart & Mind

My brother finally understands Physics.


----------



## Jaybear420

I'm gonna cook the most AWESOME pot of Japanese curry tonight!! ^_^


----------



## Tad

Heart & Mind said:


> My brother finally understands Physics.



I hope that the lesson wasn't too painful 



Jaybear420 said:


> I'm gonna cook the most AWESOME pot of Japanese curry tonight!! ^_^



Can we come over and share? Sounds awesome!


----------



## Cobra Verde

bigmac said:


> Got a confession in a gang murder thrown out this afternoon (Fifth Amendment violations).


----------



## CleverBomb

bigmac said:


> Got a confession in a gang murder thrown out this afternoon (Fifth Amendment violations).





Cobra Verde said:


>



The way that courts have been interpreting the 5th in recent years, it takes egregious investigative or prosecutorial misconduct to get anything thrown out.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I got to preview Elvira's Sinema Séance at Knott's last night! I'd been hoping for the past two weeks straight that I'd get to do that, and it was amazing! Finally getting to see my power animal working it onstage was utterly exhilarating. And the rest of the night was spent previewing some of the new mazes so the monsters could practice on us for their dress rehearsal, which was mindfuckingly awesome. My favorite was the new Houdini-themed maze, "Black Magic." 

Now I'm excited and ecstatic and extremely jittery because opening night's tonight, and it'll be my first time! EEEEEEEEEEEE, so happy!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> I got to preview Elvira's Sinema Séance at Knott's last night! I'd been hoping for the past two weeks straight that I'd get to do that, and it was amazing! Finally getting to see my power animal working it onstage was utterly exhilarating. And the rest of the night was spent previewing some of the new mazes so the monsters could practice on us for their dress rehearsal, which was mindfuckingly awesome. My favorite was the new Houdini-themed maze, "Black Magic."
> 
> Now I'm excited and ecstatic and extremely jittery because opening night's tonight, and it'll be my first time! EEEEEEEEEEEE, so happy!!!



I'd say good luck, but luck is for the ill-prepared. Instead I'll just say have a great time and enjoy the culmination of all your wants and needs


----------



## AuntHen

woot woot, got plans for tomorrow night! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> woot woot, got plans for tomorrow night! :happy:



You big fat tease!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

There's nothing quite as magical as celebrating Yankees Elimination Day in September. 
It truly is the hap-happiest season of all.


----------



## Amaranthine

I recently signed up for Buffalo's BikeShare program and just got an email saying they waived the $10 fee because there's limited time to ride during the semester. It's not that much money, but the sentiment made me smile.


----------



## ODFFA

Back home after a lovely ten-day hunting/safari vacation. 

Vacations are amazing. I don't know if it's just me....or my imagination....but I swear I always return from these trips a wiser person. As it turns out, spending copious amounts of time with relative strangers in a confined environment has its perks.

As far as insects go, my murderous self remains totally unconvinced of any space sharing benefits *shrugs callously*


----------



## Surlysomething

*Coffee* and heat. 
It's so miserable out, dark and cold and rainy.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Skittles has changed the flavor of its green skittle from lime to green apple! This is one of the only time I can think of where deliciousness became even more delicious. 

And to think it only took them 30 years to realize that lemon _*and *_lime were unnecessary!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cobra Verde said:


> Skittles has changed the flavor of its green skittle from lime to green apple! This is one of the only time I can think of where deliciousness became even more delicious.
> 
> And to think it only took them 30 years to realize that lemon _*and *_lime were unnecessary!



Dude, they're two totally different flavours.


----------



## Miskatonic

My professor clarified a ton of questions I had regarding this awful service learning project I have to do for the class. I'm still not enthusiastic about the project but I am at least not enraged like I had been for the past week.


----------



## ODFFA

Today is a new day. 

This Eff Eff Ay is going to try and score some Kay Eff See. I don't know why, but I've been thinking about it a lot yesterday.....I just think I've earned something Kentucky fried, ok? And I'll be discussing the feasibility of having a Gee Ess Dee puppy in my arms SOON.

The criminals will _not_ have all the fun. Let's do this.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Today is a new day.
> 
> This Eff Eff Ay is going to try and score some Kay Eff See. I don't know why, but I've been thinking about it a lot yesterday.....I just think I've earned something Kentucky fried, ok? And I'll be discussing the feasibility of having a Gee Ess Dee puppy in my arms SOON.
> 
> The criminals will _not_ have all the fun. Let's do this.



Ewww! If you're going to treat yourself, treat yourself to something nice!


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Ewww! If you're going to treat yourself, treat yourself to something nice!



You won't come cut me a cheesecake or bake me crumpets, funnyface. A Saffrican girl's gotta make do. And I'm sick of biltong.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> You won't come cut me a cheesecake or bake me crumpets, funnyface. A Saffrican girl's gotta make do. And I'm sick of biltong.



In defense of BHMs everywhere you are kind of in South Africa, not really that close for cheesecake and crumpet parties.


----------



## itjoe

It's Friday, and I'll be tossing a brisket on the big green egg later tonight to smoke for ~12-15 hours for a BBQ tomorrow!


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> In defense of BHMs everywhere you are kind of in South Africa, not really that close for cheesecake and crumpet parties.



Cheesecake and crumpet parties? And where are these being held, i wish to know. TELL DAMN IT!


----------



## djudex

biglynch said:


> Cheesecake and crumpet parties? And where are these being held, i wish to know. TELL DAMN IT!



Not South Africa!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> Not South Africa!



bahahahaha, terrible.


----------



## spookytwigg

I managed to find tonnes of awesome snacks today. I'm really looking forward to it all.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I think I found a much better 2nd job....I have only been at the amazing pie place a month...but getting paid minimum wage and splitting tips...averages out pretty low pay.....via networking and living in SMALLTIMORE....aka Baltimore....I might have found a much higher paying/regular wage job for posh caterer to big biz/wealthy...w/very UPSCALE aka TRENDY food....I LOVE MY LIFE...even after $800 tires, $450 vet bill surprises this week ​*


----------



## LeoGibson

Sounds perfect if you get to take leftovers home!! It wouldn't get much better than that.


----------



## Miskatonic

Not only do I have $1,000 saved up towards my new computer build but I also discovered that Newegg offers free shipping on slowpoke delivery so I don't have to spend any of that on shipping fees. Soooo I have way more towards my build than I had expected to!


----------



## Lovelyone

My little great nephew came to me and said, "I got an ouchie on my finger. Will you kiss it and make it all better Aunt Tay-Tay?" 
I did so, and then later in the evening his sister came up to me and said, "Look Aunt Tay, I tore the skin on my fingernail and it HURTSSSSSS." Her brother then proceeded to hold her finger up to me and say, "Aunt Tay-Tay can fix it. She kisses them all better." That's as close to being a mother as I have ever been and it made me smile.


----------



## vardon_grip

itjoe said:


> It's Friday, and I'll be tossing a brisket on the big green egg later tonight to smoke for ~12-15 hours for a BBQ tomorrow!



I am jealous!


----------



## Surlysomething

One of my favourite cousins got engaged yesterday. So exciting..another family wedding coming up! My family does them right, they're always a blast.


----------



## Melian

Finally figured out what to do for a Halloween costume:







Stahma Tarr from Defiance. Really not a long shot from what I normally look like....but she doesn't wear black!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Melian said:


> Finally figured out what to do for a Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stahma Tarr from Defiance. Really not a long shot from what I normally look like....but she doesn't wear black!



Love that show! I'm sure you can pull it off and it will be great.


----------



## Yakatori

Melian said:


> "_...Really not a long shot from what I normally look like....but she doesn't wear black!_"



And just for how it strikes that perfect-balance of inherent-resemblance versus dramatic contrast. Of course, you pretty-much already have that part of of it figured-out.

So, I'm happy because I enjoy making explanations of things which seem....fairly apparent, to me-anyway.

Also, in that vein, I was, somewhat, vaguely, for a short amount of time, unhappy with Miley Cyrus's drunk-on-fame food-baby of a VMA performance. And the _Wrecking-Ball_ video. But I wasn't, then, too sure of precisely why. Certainly not for the "problem" of a very-young, but (super) rich adult being exploited or manipulated in whatever fashion. But something just felt "not-right" (enough) with it? I mean, it certainly had that "fresh-ness" to it, that aspect of an edgy or provocative sheen layered over a rather tried & dull approach. But, somehow, even the many & varied YouTube parodies I would "come-across" left me with that empty feeling....wanting. Like it was all just missing something? 

That is, until nutty Sinead O'Connor decided to step-in with her open letter. In the footsteps of a Benjamin Franklin or Dr. Martin Luther King, in a spirit of "motherliness" she publicly admonishes a 20 year-old to "tone it down a bit, dear." Heh, I guess it-is, sort-of, '_motherly_,' in a certain sense. That-is, maybe, in that way of some moms being a bit myopic in their altruism. Inept, with more than just a pinch of crazy added to taste?

_Uh-what's that? You once tried to rip up a picture of the Pope on live-TV? But-actually, it turned out that was just your own still-burgeoning career in music? Consisting of an actual song all about having no real idea of what it is you want and yet being totally unwilling to listen to anyone else's judgments....because you're 21?! And-now, no longer marketable, a few relationships down the road, with some kids of your own; in fact, one actually in his twenties; you have this....wild-idea: You're going to respond to what's, basically, some off-hand remark, a bone-thrown in your general-direction, with "constructive-criticism." In a forum even more public than the venue through which the remarks were originally-made. Directed-at a very young artist....one that's certainly not anywhere near as talented as you; but, nonetheless, would probably throw herself out of window on waking-up with your money. Oh-yeah, -and- we can't joke about mental illness, any-more. Or threaten those who attack us with any sort of retaliation. But-yet, somehow, you're going to sue this person whose legal-team can rightly put the fear of God; like, as in a real, serious, bona-fide 'come-to-Jeezus moment,' into any would-be overzealous 'Belieber.'_

I dunno, as muddled as all that may seem, for me, there's a certain kind of....'balance' to it. Like when Ken Watanabe, on drawing his very last breaths, utters the word '_puH-feHc_' at the seemingly infinite beauty of cherry blossoms. Or the story of the frog and the scorpion. Like how 'the answer' is in 'the question.'

I'm not trying to say that Sinead O'Connor is wrong. It's that she's perfectly-right; but-yet, in how she's chosen to express it, could not have done-more, either to undermine or, otherwise, totally invalidate the intended-meaning. Which-still, for its own innate truthiness, emerges unscathed yet-again. As does 'Miley.' For none of it really matters. Like energy or matter than can neither be created nor destroyed.


----------



## Amaranthine

I find your explanations totally fascinating. Maybe not because of the actual point you're trying to get across...but the manner in which you do so. In fact, sometimes I'm not even sure what the point is, yet I still enjoy it. 

Anyways, I feel that the whole open-letter exchange was a bit dramatic. Thinking that someone in Miley's position would heed "motherly advice" is pretty absurd to me. Let her do what she wants and enjoy the variety of consequences that comes with it ~shrug~ 

I'm happy over just about everything today. It's cool and bright and beautiful out. My professor read my personal sample intro as one of the best two in the class. And I'm finally mentally checking back into my project. I think I'm just infatuated with today :wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Get a room you two.


After years of not being able to find clam strips despite countless requests, pleas, threats and attempted extortion the 2 supermarkets nearest me *both *suddenly started carrying them again!! When I found out about the 2nd one I exclaimed thusly (complete with orgasmic moan):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51KZhYhzkPk


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanksgiving weekend in Canada, y'all!

Get your turkey ON! 

View attachment a-charlie-brown-thanksgiving.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I went to the doctors are having taken a long hiatus from seeing one. I found out that all the hard work that I have been doing towards becoming a healthier me is paying off. Eyesight is not bad, blood pressure is down, lost 50 lbs. since June, blood sugars are good...it's all beginning to look up for me.


----------



## Sweetie

Lovelyone said:


> I went to the doctors are having taken a long hiatus from seeing one. I found out that all the hard work that I have been doing towards becoming a healthier me is paying off. Eyesight is not bad, blood pressure is down, lost 50 lbs. since June, blood sugars are good...it's all beginning to look up for me.



That is wonderful news. Good for you.


----------



## loopytheone

I am getting on a plane tomorrow for the first time since I was a little kid and the only time I have ever done this alone! I am going to see my long distance boyfriend in Canada for the first time ever! I am so so excited!! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I posted this elsewhere, but it still makes me happy. I was the guest speaker for a good friend's classroom for a Social Studies lesson due to the fact that I had learned all of the world's countries capitals. It was great fun, the kids were engaged, they had loads of questions for me, and seemed to be really interesting. It was such a cool experience.


----------



## Sweetie

loopytheone said:


> I am getting on a plane tomorrow for the first time since I was a little kid and the only time I have ever done this alone! I am going to see my long distance boyfriend in Canada for the first time ever! I am so so excited!! :wubu:



Good for you Loopytheone...have a great time.


----------



## ODFFA

My posts are always so bloody elaborate, so I won't be doing any quoting. Just can't ignore the preceding happy though, so....

Amaranthine: dude, aren't days like that just fantabulous?
Cobra Verde: YOU get a room!
Loopy: ohhhhh man, I can't even..... enjoy every freakin' second!
Hozay: I knew you'd crush it :happy:
and......HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEETIE!

I'm happy because some improvements were made to our alarm system today and because I'm counting down the hours to puppy meeting time! A ton of pics have been sent and I'm smitten already.


----------



## missyj1978

Getting to talk to my crush after a long day is the best feeling ever :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> I'm happy because some improvements were made to our alarm system today and because I'm counting down the hours to puppy meeting time! A ton of pics have been sent and I'm smitten already.



*YEAH YEAH & YEAH....what kinda puppy...share the puppy love...pix!!!!!*


----------



## ODFFA

German Shepherd baby beastie 

View attachment 110740


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> German Shepherd baby beastie
> 
> View attachment 110740



Cute pups. Also an excellent choice for home and personal protection. Would have definitely been in my personal top 5.


----------



## biglynch

Carfull tho as they can be very very very soft.

Meet my pal Trojan he's a real tough guy. 

View attachment tris.jpg


View attachment tris2.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> Carfull tho as they can be very very very soft.
> 
> Meet my pal Trojan he's a real tough guy.



I'm allll about the soft tough guy. *melts* :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*awwww cutie pies.....salami bologna breath puppies.....awwww thanks for sharing.....ODFFA*


----------



## LeoGibson

Wrong thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Wrong thread.



You're never in the wrong thread sir, never!


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're never in the wrong thread sir, never!


I concur. _You_ on the other hand....


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my first 2 days off from work in 5 weeks since i started 2nd job....VIRGINIA BEACH bound w/ best gf from Asheville, NC....to go to HAMPTON COLISEUM for who else........PHISH * 

View attachment phish.jpeg


----------



## pepsicola93

Midterms are over, and mid-semester break is here!


----------



## Melian

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Love that show! I'm sure you can pull it off and it will be great.



Costume is done, and it works REALLY well.



pepsicola93 said:


> Midterms are over, and mid-semester break is here!



Yay! Hope you did well. Midterms are just starting here - I have to print my exams today, and then ruin the lives of students with them next week. Haha.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fred Astaire on TCM. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## CleverBomb

LeoGibson said:


> Wrong thread.


Is this the return of the "Wrong Thread, Friend" Guy?

</really obscure Old Dims Boards reference nobody will get>


----------



## Amaranthine

Finally an insomnia-less night, Stats midterm was wonderfully easy, found out I got into Psi Chi, got a script written to make data analysis way easier, _didn't even have to use my A.K._ Oh, and I'm finally at 5 light green cans! 

Happy Weekend, everyone! :happy:


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Finally an insomnia-less night, Stats midterm was wonderfully easy, found out I got into Psi Chi, got a script written to make data analysis way easier, _didn't even have to use my A.K._ Oh, and I'm finally at 5 light green cans!
> 
> Happy Weekend, everyone! :happy:



Go you!

I'm just happy that it is the weekend  (not that things aren't pretty good overall, I just _really_ wanted a weekend about now)


----------



## Surlysomething

Getting my hair done, finally. So excited! :bounce:


----------



## Lovelyone

Been sick and unable to keep food/liquids down. Family got me a 64 oz. Gatorade. It worked and I feel reinvigorated. Yay!


----------



## fat hiker

So glad to have a few free hours to work on the paper for my Masters. Now, how not to waste too much of that time on Dims!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I compered the shit out of tonight's Spoken Word event for the local arts festival.

I even got the whole room to think about me naked.

I am on top of the fucking WORLD right now.


----------



## Cobra Verde

My playoffs (_"PLAYOFFS?!?_") beard shall live for another week! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Another amazing musical experience for Hozay. Friday I had the pleasure of seeing John Vanderslice play live again, the musical show itself was pretty amazing. It ends up being a two man show, but the drummer Jason Slota is a fucking machine. He essentially plays the drumset with one hand and plays a moog synthesizer with his right hand. FUCKING MACHINE!!! Essentially he plays the hi-hat constantly with his left foot, fills with his left hand, and plays the synth with his right hand. Any who, there's an example!

The cool part was when I walked into the venue; JV was talking to some guy, I passed by him, he told the guy "I have to go!" Called my name and stuck his arms out. He gave me a hug and said "HOZAY! It's so good to see you again! I'm so glad you could make it," and gave me another hug. I introduced him to my sister and he said "Ana, your brother is amazing, he's such a great guy!" It was such a heart warming experience to have this man who I look up to musically, embrace me as a friend. 

If that wasn't enough, after the show I was about to say goodbye to him and he asked me to wait for him so we could talk quickly, while he thinned out the line of people looking for autographs and such. When the line was cleared we talked a little and a gentleman comes up and JV turns to him and says "Thank you SO much for coming it means so much! Chris, this is hozay, he's amazing, and this is his sister ana, Hozay-Chris, Ana-Chris." I shake his hand and I realize he looks really familiar. We start making a little small talk and I realize JV just introduced me to Chris Walla from Death Cab for Cutie. It was surreal, I just talked to and hung out (just for a little while) with a member of a band I've always thoroughly admired. 

*TL;DR*: I have an amazing friend in John Vanderslice and he introduced me to Chris Walla, the guitarist from Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Lovelyone

20 minutes ago my great niece (who was headed to bed for the evening) came rushing into my room and said, "OH MY GOSH! Aunt Terri I TOTALLY forgot that tomorrow is "RED" day at school. My mom wants to know do you have any red ribbon to put into my hair for tomorrow?

Always wanting to help I said, "Let me check and see what I can find." My great niece (6 years old) kept peeking around the corner as she was brushing her teeth and awaiting the results of what I could dig up from my craft box. Every minute or so she'd peek and at one point she came into my room, toothbrush in mouth and said, "Find anything yet?" I told her not to worry cos I am SUPER TAY and I can and will find her something pretty to wear. I found some ribbon and dipped each end into clear nail polish to keep it from fraying but then I eyed some glitter and BAM(!) I dipped the ends in glitter. When she came out of the bathroom she eyed the ribbon and said "OMGOOOOOOOOOOOOSH! That's exactly what I wanted. THANK YOU AUNT TAY!"
She walked away and I felt oh-so-happy that I could see that moment on her face when a grin became a full out smile that was combined with thrill and happiness. It was the best moment of my day...until she came BOUNDING back into my room at full speed several minutes later--hugged me so tight I couldn't breath, kissed me hard on the cheek and said, "Aunt Terri, I almost forgot to give you a good night kiss and hugs cos I was so excited. You are the best! Your ribbons are going to make me the prettiest girl in class. Thank you, thank you. Sweet dreams buttercup! (that's our nightly ritual) !" and ran out to head off to bed.


----------



## Esther

I moved overseas again on Sunday, which is always scary, and started my new job on Monday. I'm happy that my bosses are two of the warmest and most fatherly gentlemen I've ever had the pleasure of being employed by. I get the feeling this job will be MUCH better than the one I had last year!


----------



## Gingembre

Esther said:


> I moved overseas again on Sunday, which is always scary, and started my new job on Monday. I'm happy that my bosses are two of the warmest and most fatherly gentlemen I've ever had the pleasure of being employed by. I get the feeling this job will be MUCH better than the one I had last year!




What an adventure! Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I moved overseas again on Sunday, which is always scary, and started my new job on Monday. I'm happy that my bosses are two of the warmest and most fatherly gentlemen I've ever had the pleasure of being employed by. I get the feeling this job will be MUCH better than the one I had last year!



Great news! So glad that it is working out well for you


----------



## Anjula

I'm glad everything is going great :happy:




Esther said:


> I moved overseas again on Sunday, which is always scary, and started my new job on Monday. I'm happy that my bosses are two of the warmest and most fatherly gentlemen I've ever had the pleasure of being employed by. I get the feeling this job will be MUCH better than the one I had last year!



I've started practicing yoga and I love it so so much!


----------



## Marlayna

Lovelyone said:


> 20 minutes ago my great niece (who was headed to bed for the evening) came rushing into my room and said, "OH MY GOSH! Aunt Terri I TOTALLY forgot that tomorrow is "RED" day at school. My mom wants to know do you have any red ribbon to put into my hair for tomorrow?
> 
> Always wanting to help I said, "Let me check and see what I can find." My great niece (6 years old) kept peeking around the corner as she was brushing her teeth and awaiting the results of what I could dig up from my craft box. Every minute or so she'd peek and at one point she came into my room, toothbrush in mouth and said, "Find anything yet?" I told her not to worry cos I am SUPER TAY and I can and will find her something pretty to wear. I found some ribbon and dipped each end into clear nail polish to keep it from fraying but then I eyed some glitter and BAM(!) I dipped the ends in glitter. When she came out of the bathroom she eyed the ribbon and said "OMGOOOOOOOOOOOOSH! That's exactly what I wanted. THANK YOU AUNT TAY!"
> She walked away and I felt oh-so-happy that I could see that moment on her face when a grin became a full out smile that was combined with thrill and happiness. It was the best moment of my day...until she came BOUNDING back into my room at full speed several minutes later--hugged me so tight I couldn't breath, kissed me hard on the cheek and said, "Aunt Terri, I almost forgot to give you a good night kiss and hugs cos I was so excited. You are the best! Your ribbons are going to make me the prettiest girl in class. Thank you, thank you. Sweet dreams buttercup! (that's our nightly ritual) !" and ran out to head off to bed.


That brought me tears of happiness for you! How very lucky you are to have such a sweet little niece.:wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

Halloween shopping! I'm normally not a fan of shopping...but this is an exception. It makes up for the fact that I'm taking my GRE on the actual day of Halloween :/ 

Also, got into a graduate seminar with a cute BHM professor. On moral sentimentalism, no less! It'll keep me focused, at least...


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Also, got into a graduate seminar with a cute BHM professor. On moral sentimentalism, no less! It'll keep me focused, at least...



Focused on him, I can see that......but will you be focused on what he is saying? 

And good luck on the GRE!


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Focused on him, I can see that......but will you be focused on what he is saying?



This one? I bet she can focus on both. :happy:

Speaking for myself, if you attach any kind of extra significance to a bunch of information - whether that's emotion, humour, aesthetics, amusement, etc - somehow my brain just goes "I'll get riiight onto storing that safely for ya." 



> And good luck on the GRE!



Seconded!
-------

I'm happy because I get to visit my puppy again tomorrow; today has been one of those wonderfully un-frantic productive days.....and......even though my job security has taken a very dangerous turn, I'm keeping calm and staying 'in the moment.'


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I'm happy because I get to visit my puppy again tomorrow; today has been one of those wonderfully un-frantic productive days.....and......even though my job security has taken a very dangerous turn, I'm keeping calm and staying 'in the moment.'



yay for puppy love!

Sorry about the job insecurity.....hope it works out! 

--------------------------------------------------------

I've got a bunch of happy going on today, despite possibly starting in on a cold.

- went to parent teacher interviews yesterday, and all of the boy's teachers were really happy with him. Learning material has never been his problem, but being a student has often been a challenge for him, so having a clean sweep of 'no issues, doing well, enjoy having him in the class' is fantastic.

- and speaking of the boy, he's taking a training course all weekend, so (barring the cold getting bad) wife and I should have a pile of couple time, which we don't get all that often. We love the boy, but sometimes you just want to be a couple, not parents too, for a bit.

- We put up a bird feeder a couple of weeks ago, and birds have finally discovered it. First one yesterday, then two. A third came with them today. Our cat is very happy that we installed the new entertainment unit for her! (she only goes outside on a leash, so can't stalk the feeder)


----------



## Fuzzy

I equate setting up a bird feeder as "planting birds", because they have a habit of just showing up. Wonderful creatures these flying noise makers.


----------



## Tad

The background: My son gets his braces off today, after over three and a half years. One of the things he was told not to eat with them on is corn on the cob--which naturally is also one of his very favorite things to eat. So it has been four years with no corn, as the local corn season runs from late July until maybe mid-September. Originally we’d hoped that he’d get them off this past Spring, and when it became apparent that would not happen I told him that in sympathy and solidarity I also wouldn’t have any corn this year until he could have it too. We’d really hoped that he’d be getting them off in August to catch the tail end of the corn, but there were a couple of last movements the orthodontist wanted to see done. Everything was late this year, so even in late September we were thinking he might still get corn, but not, it had to be the end of October. We’ve never seen local corn in even early October, so that was disappointing (with some consolation that he could have caramels at Halloween).

The happy: Our favourite vendor at the farmer’s market down the road from us still has lots of corn! I don’t know how good it is at this time of year, with such weak amounts of sun, but by some freak of the weather and their planting schedule, they still have corn. There will be corn for supper tonight…and maybe all week if it is any good. Mostly I’m happy for him, that he’ll finally have his braces off and that he won’t have totally missed corn this year, but I’m a bit happy for me too, that I’ll be getting some corn (OK, I had cheated one night when he was eating dinner at a friend’s place I went and got corn, so I haven’t entirely missed out on having corn, but I’ve still missed having it regularly as it is also one of my very favorite things)


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> I equate setting up a bird feeder as "planting birds", because they have a habit of just showing up. Wonderful creatures these flying noise makers.



Also seems to equate with planting squirrels, as we see them at least as much as the birds (mostly scavenging the seeds that the birds knocked down, but a couple of times we've seen one manage to get up on the feeder).


----------



## itjoe

The geniuses in HR at my employer decided to do something that was completely illegal and not pay me the proper OT (when they can easily convert me to salary) for my last check. After confronting them and getting straight up lies to my face in addition to them not willing to put their stance into writing, I had to consult a lawyer that completely backed up my claim.

Fortunately they decided to get their own, and promptly pulled a 180 on their stance today.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Going to ATLANTIC CITY to see PHISH for 2 nites and being treating to luxury at *The water club* by a handsome man*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this spa TOMORROW!!!!!!!RELAXATION, deep tissue massage....good times* 

View attachment REVELSPA.jpg


----------



## Goreki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this spa TOMORROW!!!!!!!RELAXATION, deep tissue massage....good times*


NICE! That looks so good


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this spa TOMORROW!!!!!!!RELAXATION, deep tissue massage....good times*



Omg I'm totally jealous! Hope you will have a great time


----------



## ODFFA

Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!

View attachment 1461195_10151662133416534_779866026_n.jpg


I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

He looks just like my buddies when they were puppies. 



ODFFA said:


> Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!
> 
> I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off



d'Aaaawwwwww! So cute   

Have a lot of fun with that sweetie.....and a lot of patience in these early days


----------



## Amaranthine

It's snowing really hard - first time the ground's started to turn white this season...


...and I'd already planned to devote tonight to wine and baking cookies. Twas a nice surprise to wake up to :happy:


----------



## Tad

My son has always viewed himself, quite rigidly, as someone who is good at science and math, and not so much all those other subjects. He just got his mid-term marks for the Fall semester, and his english and french are averaging 15% above his science and computer science classes (he has four classes per semester). Maybe this will help him see that he has more varied strengths than he thought. (and maybe it will motivate him to talk to his science teacher about the troubles he has understanding what she wants on her tests).


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off



*HELL YEAHS!!! ZORRO is in town...yippie!!! oh my god you are in for the war of your life !!! enjoy the ride!!

he is adorbs!!! :wubu:*


----------



## kinkykitten

That my Dad lives to see another day (another cancer victim)


----------



## lille

Hugs from the kids I work with. Also my supervisor tricking some of them into believing I was a marine for three years.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> My son has always viewed himself, quite rigidly, as someone who is good at science and math, and not so much all those other subjects. He just got his mid-term marks for the Fall semester, and his english and french are averaging 15% above his science and computer science classes (he has four classes per semester). Maybe this will help him see that he has more varied strengths than he thought. (and maybe it will motivate him to talk to his science teacher about the troubles he has understanding what she wants on her tests).



Good for him. What kids think they're good at, and what they really have skills in, are often different. Our older son, like yours, thought he wasn't very good at English, compared to math and sciences - but his highest mark in his first year university engineering course was in the English course! Our other son is convinced he's bad at math, but that's one of his higher marks this year.


----------



## bremerton

my dad's out of the hospital earlier than expected  and he's back to doing all of his normal things... my mom actually had to explain to him why he shouldn't go jogging tomorrow morning...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm always amazed at the caliber of people I end up talking to on here. What lovely people.


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm always amazed at the caliber of people I end up talking to on here. What lovely people.



i know! i'm super awesome, right?


----------



## Surlysomething

I die from the cute! 



ODFFA said:


> Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off


----------



## Librarygirl

I am stupidly happy that despite working in a library I get to dress up in a rather fetching Tudor costume, complete with tight green laced bodice, all in a day's work next week! I may even go for my morning coffee in it!

I am hopeful a certain BHM colleague will enjoy my new look!


----------



## Lovelyone

just feeling a little less than blue is a big change for me these days. The little ones in my life do things sometimes that make me smile. My 3 1/2 year old great nephew walks up to me and yells, "I love you most!" and runs out of my room. Needed, and appreciated.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because to day was Squat day in the gym and I'm one of those weirdos that actually enjoys heavy squatting! Plus I always put it on Saturday morning so that I can coincide it with having a huge country-style breakfast for my post workout meal! During the week I don't do breakfast.

There's something satisfying about knowing that all them chicken eggs, half a pig, toast, and fresh home fries done in coconut oil are going in to replenishing some seriously worked muscles!


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> Zorro the puppy got to come home 4 days earlier than expected!!!
> 
> [insert adorable puppy here]
> 
> I'm sure he won't be perfect, but hopefully all the reading up will pay off



Awwww, he's so stinkin' cute! Gotta love puppies.

I can't help but mention though, I'd rethink using Cesar's training methods. He uses dominance based training which the AVMA has spoken out against.

http://vetmedicine.about.com/b/2009/07/07/veterinary-behaviorists-take-a-stand-against-cesar-millan.htm


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm happy I'm not feeling sick anymore. Unfortunately, I gave what I had to my new roommate. Sorry!


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> Awwww, he's so stinkin' cute! Gotta love puppies.
> 
> I can't help but mention though, I'd rethink using Cesar's training methods. He uses dominance based training which the AVMA has spoken out against.
> 
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/b/2009/07/07/veterinary-behaviorists-take-a-stand-against-cesar-millan.htm



I'll certainly have a look into that. Thanks for saying something. I'm quite open to opinions/suggestions and I honestly appreciate it.
--------

I'm happy about finding out that I'm going to see Santana when he comes to SA in Feb! I'm also really happy that it's bedtime, which is a nice change. *conks out*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy I'm crocheting some mittens and they seem to be coming out. I feel like a bad ass mother fucker.


----------



## Lovelyone

working on being more positive. It's hard for me, but I feel like I am making progress.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lovelyone said:


> working on being more positive. It's hard for me, but I feel like I am making progress.



I'm happy to here this positivity breeds positivity, and negativity reciprocates itself. I'm genuinely happy to hear you're making an effort.

As for me, I'm happy because I had a really good time last night.


----------



## Melian

The bomb squad detonated some kind of incendiary device that they found in a car near my apartment. Just saw the footage and it was pretty cool. Haha.


----------



## Librarygirl

My big work event went really well...And it was so fun to dress up as a Tudor. I think my new look was quite a success ; )
Like being a princess for the day...But even better!

This is a low res pic, but it gives an idea! 

View attachment Tudor me!.JPG


----------



## Tad

Looking like that, I think you could totally tutor tudor times!

Now, did you have any Henry the 8th look-alikes to appreciate your attire? ;-)


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Looking like that, I think you could totally tutor tudor times!
> 
> Now, did you have any Henry the 8th look-alikes to appreciate your attire? ;-)



Thank you!!
Funny you should ask that! Though this big guy with a beard is better looking! This is the colleague/friend I'm secretly in love with. And the way he looked at me made my day : )


----------



## RentonBob

It almost time to light the trees in our little Bavarian mountain town  

View attachment LeavenworthSnow.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> It almost time to light the trees in our little Bavarian mountain town


*
that is an AWESOME photo!!!!*


----------



## loopytheone

My beautiful fiance just wrote me a letter telling me all the things he loves about me and as daft as this is I will admit I am so touched I am crying! I have a lot of problems with confidence and viewing myself but his letter about how he views me just blows all that away. I am so so lucky.


----------



## big_lad27

Picking up my Xbox One, I'm like a big kid


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> My beautiful fiance just wrote me a letter telling me all the things he loves about me and as daft as this is I will admit I am so touched I am crying! I have a lot of problems with confidence and viewing myself but his letter about how he views me just blows all that away. I am so so lucky.



d'aaawwwww, that is just the best!



big_lad27 said:


> Picking up my Xbox One, I'm like a big kid



....but this could be a close second


----------



## warwagon86

off for 4 days from tomorrow! been working like mad recently!


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> d'aaawwwww, that is just the best!



Thanks Tad!


----------



## bremerton

loopytheone said:


> My beautiful fiance just wrote me a letter telling me all the things he loves about me and as daft as this is I will admit I am so touched I am crying! I have a lot of problems with confidence and viewing myself but his letter about how he views me just blows all that away. I am so so lucky.



that is precious and you are a very lucky girl :smitten:


----------



## biglynch

What's this? Bonus break to NYC in Feb for ice hockey NY derby, basketball, and the Superbowl (via TV in a bar but hey 2 out 3 live ain't bad ) I canny wait.


----------



## snakebite

An elephant painted this and now it's mine! Super fun art auction at the zoo last night and I'm still so happy about it  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lille

snakebite said:


> An elephant painted this and now it's mine! Super fun art auction at the zoo last night and I'm still so happy about it



Awesome! I visited an aquarium that sells painting done by the penguins, so cute, little colored penguin footprints.


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> An elephant painted this and now it's mine! Super fun art auction at the zoo last night and I'm still so happy about it



This is simply awesome, realy artistic


----------



## Melian

THIS

I....don't even have words.


----------



## Lovelyone

Having a perfect "P" day. Watching Pitch Perfect with a pretty happy little punkin while eating Pecan pie.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> THIS
> 
> I....don't even have words.



Is it just me, or does anyone else find this version sexier than the original?


----------



## LeoGibson

Lovelyone said:


> Having a perfect "P" day. Watching Pitch Perfect with a pretty happy little punkin while eating Pecan pie.



A perfect P day? Now you and R Kelly have something in common.


----------



## Anjula

I've just realized how much I've grown since I joined dims. I wanted to find my famous "bookshelf" pic but unfortunately it got deleted ( I wanted to, you know, look at my younger self and have a thought of how damn immature I've been but also how funny was that. And was digging through my old posts and laughed so hard lol I love you all, seriously. This place is the only one that can kind of show me how was I few years ago, and how it changed and it's really amazing (and honestly I can't help but think "oh my god what I was thinking when I post that" )


----------



## Surlysomething

I saw this today as well and lost my mind with glee. Haha.




Melian said:


> THIS
> 
> I....don't even have words.


----------



## Lovelyone

LeoGibson said:


> A perfect P day? Now you and R Kelly have something in common.



Not sure what kind of reference that is cos the last time I heard about R Kelly in any serious sense was when he was being accused of statutory rape. I have no idea what you mean by that.

We play the letter game. We choose a letter and make a plan of all the things we will do that day which begin with that letter. Everything that my 6 year old great niece and I did today began with a P. Pitch perfect movie, pecan pie, purple pajamas, etc. For a child in kindergarten these things can be very entertaining and educational. We point at things, draw, sing songs, play games eat things that begin with the letters that we choose. Thursday it will be the letter T because of Thanksgiving.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lovelyone said:


> Not sure what kind of reference that is cos the last time I heard about R Kelly in any serious sense was when he was being accused of statutory rape. I have no idea what you mean by that.
> 
> We play the letter game. We choose a letter and make a plan of all the things we will do that day which begin with that letter. Everything that my 6 year old great niece and I did today began with a P. Pitch perfect movie, pecan pie, purple pajamas, etc. For a child in kindergarten these things can be very entertaining and educational. We point at things, draw, sing songs, play games eat things that begin with the letters that we choose. Thursday it will be the letter T because of Thanksgiving.



I'm breaking my own self-imposed rule here of never explaining a joke, but that's just what it was. A sarcastic and mildly tasteless joke, not about statutory rape mind you, but about him getting in trouble for P'ing on people, my post was not meant to be answered seriously, but that's what I was referencing.

I can see where it would be beneficial and a nice game with your young'un, enjoy your "T" day. I'll go over in the corner and carry on with my tasteless jokes now. :happy:


----------



## MrSensible

This is one of those things that is a mixture of happy and sad, but the happy wins it. Even if you're not a cat person it's pretty heartwarming :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Very sweet. Thanks for sharing.




MrSensible said:


> This is one of those things that is a mixture of happy and sad, but the happy wins it. Even if you're not a cat person it's pretty heartwarming :wubu:


----------



## Anjula

one of the reasons I wanna live in usa- football players. Always wanted to date one. So, having said that, my boyfriend just got accepted to the best american football team in Poland. Thats rad. I have my very own football player and I didnt even have to move lol 


also, his team mates are so darn cute


----------



## Surlysomething

Fresh coffee and Camino dark chocolate.

:eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

With 3 days left in NaNoWriMo, I have 47,897 words written, leaving only 2,103 to write by midnight Saturday! I have enough left in the outline for two chapters, more than enough to finish the entire 50K words.

This also means I can NOT worry about writing tomorrow! Full-bird action for me :eat2:


----------



## tankyguy

I got a root canal today. Considering the past couple weeks of sleepless nights and soup-n-straws, the relief is pure happiness.
:happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I got a root canal today. Considering the past couple weeks of sleepless nights and soup-n-straws, the relief is pure happiness.
> :happy:



I never thought I'd see root canals as a response to "What are you happy about today?"  But I'm glad it fixed everything! That sounds miserable. 

Firstly, I'm happy that I'm home for Thanksgiving and have the ability to eat all the things in the house. But even better...I woke up to an email saying that my grant application was approved! I'm glad the 20 pages of writing wasn't for nothing, PLUS I get to go to San Diego this February for an EEG meeting at the Temporal Dynamics of Learning Center. I'm way too excited for that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I never thought I'd see root canals as a response to "What are you happy about today?"  But I'm glad it fixed everything! That sounds miserable.
> 
> Firstly, I'm happy that I'm home for Thanksgiving and have the ability to eat all the things in the house. But even better...I woke up to an email saying that my grant application was approved! I'm glad the 20 pages of writing wasn't for nothing, PLUS I get to go to San Diego this February for an EEG meeting at the Temporal Dynamics of Learning Center. I'm way too excited for that.



You're amazing. Let's get married.


----------



## tankyguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're amazing. Let's get married.



If that line works, I'm totally stealing it.


----------



## JASmith

I'm happy that I will be spending quality time with the family later today. And that I get to eat until I feel like I'm ready to explode!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're amazing. Let's get married.



Let's do this!! 



tankyguy said:


> If that line works, I'm totally stealing it.



It works every time. You might just have to be okay with someone who's married to a collection of other people...


----------



## LeoGibson

Four days off, a really great workout this morning, a huge bird out on my pit smoking away, a damn good meal ahead and a bottle of Knob Creek Kentucky 100 proof on the counter I earned for reasons I'd rather not disclose!

Happy Turkey Day y'all!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am happy that I don't have to put up with a "family" gathering today.


----------



## Tad

Carrot-ginger soup and Frank Turner. Not even work can dent my bliss right now.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're amazing. Let's get married.





Amaranthine said:


> Let's do this!!



Ugh, fiiiinally! I await my ticket to NY with bated breath.
------------

1. After a few months of fun, light weight lifting, my arms are just now starting to have some really nice definition :happy: 
2. Our first puppy socialization class went swimmingly - and the human socializing was a very much appreciated break from being so housebound. 
3. And lastly, my college application is sent off at last. All the weighing up, organizing and decision making is over with and I'm glad I get to just wait around excitedly now.


----------



## Surlysomething

*Happy Thanksgiving, American friends!*​
View attachment peanuts-thanksgiving.jpg


----------



## JASmith

I'm happy about my stuffed belly!


----------



## warwagon86

I got offered a job in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Goreki

I'm happy that all my enemies make themselves look ridiculous in ways I could never achieve if I ever actually tried any revenge. And I'm happy that its usually other people who report this stuff back to me, it means I'm not the only one seeing it, and I don't have to worry about wasting energy thinking about them.

One wears diapers to get off, one just had her Internet porn past come up, one had her whole group of friends drop her for her shitty behaviour.

My enemies true enemies are always themselves.


----------



## Anjula

Goreki said:


> I'm happy that all my enemies make themselves look ridiculous in ways I could never achieve if I ever actually tried any revenge. And I'm happy that its usually other people who report this stuff back to me, it means I'm not the only one seeing it, and I don't have to worry about wasting energy thinking about them.
> 
> One wears diapers to get off, one just had her Internet porn past come up, one had her whole group of friends drop her for her shitty behaviour.
> 
> My enemies true enemies are always themselves.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> I'm happy that all my enemies make themselves look ridiculous in ways I could never achieve if I ever actually tried any revenge. And I'm happy that its usually other people who report this stuff back to me, it means I'm not the only one seeing it, and I don't have to worry about wasting energy thinking about them.
> 
> One wears diapers to get off, one just had her Internet porn past come up, one had her whole group of friends drop her for her shitty behaviour.
> 
> My enemies true enemies are always themselves.



Diapers?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Glad to go back to work week...put in 36 hours at 2nd job....worked 6 days in a row...selling pie....on my feet...PHYSICALLY EXHAUSTED...back to 8 hours of rest a nite!!!*


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Glad to go back to work week...put in 36 hours at 2nd job....worked 6 days in a row...selling pie....on my feet...PHYSICALLY EXHAUSTED...back to 8 hours of rest a nite!!!*



I know that feeling I have one more night shift tonight then off for two days! I am beat!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the rest of your life. 



warwagon86 said:


> I know that feeling I have one more night shift tonight then off for two days! I am beat!


----------



## djudex

I'm so glad I have a job where if I need to I can work from home. Holy upside down Odin onna popcicle stick it's nasty out there today...


----------



## warwagon86

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the rest of your life.



No no just a wee stop gap until I see more of the world


----------



## spookytwigg

Going to see MSI live tomorrow, feels like forever since I last went to a gig so I'm really looking forward to it. Also the tickets were a surprise present which is always awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

spookytwigg said:


> Going to see MSI live tomorrow, feels like forever since I last went to a gig so I'm really looking forward to it. Also the tickets were a surprise present which is always awesome.



Who are MSI? YAY PRESENTS


----------



## MrSensible

Sasquatch! said:


> Who are MSI? YAY PRESENTS



Mindless Self Indulgence

I've heard they do some crazy live shows.

Fun fact that I just remembered: The creator of Invader Zim directed the above video.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Date went well due to my awesome cooking.


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> Date went well due to my awesome cooking.


Good work Sir.


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> Date went well due to my awesome cooking.



Félicitations!

What did you cook?

Any interesting recipes to share??


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Date went well due to my awesome cooking.


This is of no surprise to anyone. &#128077;


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> Good work Sir.





agouderia said:


> Félicitations!
> 
> What did you cook?
> 
> Any interesting recipes to share??





Goreki said:


> This is of no surprise to anyone. &#128077;



Thanks guys!

I didn't really follow any recipes, and almost everything I made was something new to me. In case the evening didn't go well, I wanted to gain something from it 

The starter was a teacup of leek and potato soup, with a hot salad of lettuce, grated parmesan, salted halves of cherry tomato and a hot dressing of fried chorizo, oil and cornichon vinegar.
The main was peppered steak en croute, with fresh green beans, brocolli and julienned carrots. I used the leftover onion, garlic, onion and butter filling to make a sauce by adding white wine.
The dessert was honey and cinnamon caramelized bananas with vanilla ice cream.

Unfortunately the freezer frosted over the shelf the ice cream was being stored in.... so while she *by magic* found enough room for dessert, she took the opportunity to call it a night.

But it was definitely a success, given the people involved :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I didn't really follow any recipes, and almost everything I made was something new to me. In case the evening didn't go well, I wanted to gain something from it
> 
> The starter was a teacup of leek and potato soup, with a hot salad of lettuce, grated parmesan, salted halves of cherry tomato and a hot dressing of fried chorizo, oil and cornichon vinegar.
> The main was peppered steak en croute, with fresh green beans, brocolli and julienned carrots. I used the leftover onion, garlic, onion and butter filling to make a sauce by adding white wine.
> The dessert was honey and cinnamon caramelized bananas with vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Unfortunately the freezer frosted over the shelf the ice cream was being stored in.... so while she *by magic* found enough room for dessert, she took the opportunity to call it a night.
> 
> But it was definitely a success, given the people involved :happy:



*let me give you my # for your next soiree* :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Gee, I wonder why I'm suddenly hungry? 

But seriously--nicely done!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had a wonderful night out today. I got to see a John Waters Christmas; John Waters was everything I hoped he'd be and more: profane, eloquent and sexy. 

The Even started with Kimya Dawson opening for him which was a fantastic surprise. He started his talk with "I'm really in the Christmas spirit, greedy, aggressive and horny for gifts..." I knew it was going to be a great night from there.


----------



## bremerton

spookytwigg said:


> Going to see MSI live tomorrow, feels like forever since I last went to a gig so I'm really looking forward to it. Also the tickets were a surprise present which is always awesome.



oh man i love them! never gotten to see them live but i've heard they put on a hell of a show. how was it? do they still throw beer/ bodily fluids/ whatnot into the crowd?


----------



## MrSensible

I'm happy that I seem to be getting over a stomach virus (or something...) I've felt like such complete shit for the last couple of days but I think I've seen the worst of it. 

Finally... solid food again -- or soon, anyway.


----------



## JASmith

I'm happy that my wife finally agreed to let me gorge for a week straight. She even helped me pick out the menu for the week! Think that I'll be huge by the end of it!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Back in the house after 16 straight hours of party/socialising. One house warming, Three Birthdays. Baked a 6 layer rainbow cake for one of them, cross dressed and drank cocktails at one of the others.

Exhausted. Up in 6 hours to prepare food for a get together at my place tomorrow.


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Back in the house after 16 straight hours of party/socialising. One house warming, Three Birthdays. Baked a 6 layer rainbow cake for one of them, cross dressed and drank cocktails at one of the others.
> 
> Exhausted. Up in 6 hours to prepare food for a get together at my place tomorrow.



Trop vert, toi! Extra vert 

View attachment extra vert shrek.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Trop vert, toi! Extra vert
> 
> View attachment 111715



It's funny that you use that picture, one of my friends reckons she's donkey and I'm Shrek :happy:


----------



## lille

He said he pictures me in a simple wedding dress, something backless.


----------



## Sasquatch!

More great food tonight:

Spinach soup







Caramelised onion houmous






And yesterday's birthday cake for a friend


----------



## Melian

A few friends came over after the bar on Saturday to watch me drunkenly kill people in New Vegas. One of them said that this video is basically me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYVfHtROry4&feature=youtu.be

They all agreed, and I was immensely pleased


----------



## loopytheone

Just got a Level 2 Food Hygiene Certificate. That was, er, alarmingly easy.


----------



## lille

Turned in my final paper. I have survived my first semester of grad school.


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> A few friends came over after the bar on Saturday to watch me drunkenly kill people in New Vegas. One of them said that this video is basically me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYVfHtROry4&feature=youtu.be



So...are you available?


----------



## SailorCupcake

passed all of my exams. woo!


----------



## Tad

SailorCupcake said:


> passed all of my exams. woo!



Grats! :bow:

of course, the zombies have all now noted you down as a target, since you've demonstrated big brains.....


----------



## spookytwigg

bremerton said:


> oh man i love them! never gotten to see them live but i've heard they put on a hell of a show. how was it? do they still throw beer/ bodily fluids/ whatnot into the crowd?


This was the third time I saw them, it was very cool. They are indeed good showmen. Always super fun. They do still fling stuff into the crowd, it's safest to stay slightly further back.


----------



## Rojodi

I received the menu for the work's Holiday/thank you party, catered by the community college's Cuisine Arts department. The amuse-bouche menu includes their takes on mini pizzas, chicken fingers, many sliders (bbq pork, cheeseburger, Buffalo chicken), and sweets, along with deli classics - pastrami, roast beef, turkey, ham sandwiches along with macaroni and several versions of potato salads.


----------



## biglynch

Meet up with my mate tonight for some hardcore board game action, then off to Birmingham for the German markets. Sausages and beers= good times.
Everyone move to the UK and come. First round is on me!


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> Meet up with my mate tonight for some hardcore board game action, then off to Birmingham for the German markets. Sausages and beers= good times.
> Everyone move to the UK and come. First round is on me!



Which boardgame?


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> Which boardgame?




a bit of classic scrabble action. Saying that Dave may have other mad Risk based games so it could be anything. I will update.


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> a bit of classic scrabble action. Saying that Dave may have other mad Risk based games so it could be anything. I will update.



Cool. Speaking of Risk, I've been hearing things about "Risk Legacy".... apparently you create rules as you go, but they're then set in stone for future games!


----------



## Tad

I had an idea, and it may fall with a 'thud', but I'm started a thread in the Lounge called "Dimensions Christmas Pageant?" http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105636

Just pointing it out here, because I know some of you normally don't venture off this board much, but if you were willing to contribute anything in the theme of the mid-winter holidays to that thread, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> Meet up with my mate tonight for some hardcore board game action, then off to Birmingham for the German markets. Sausages and beers= good times.
> Everyone move to the UK and come. First round is on me!



Enjoy! I went there a few weeks ago...And liked it so much I've just been to Germany to do more Christmas markets! Great food! The one in Birmingham has amazing flavoured giant marshmallows. Have a good evening!


----------



## ODFFA

1. That I've managed to pull myself together after a really upsetting family fight, and shift my attention onto doing things that make me happy. One of which is participating in the abovementioned christmas pageant!

2. Someone told me today that their vacation get-together was no fun without me there. Even though that's a terribly ridiculous hyperbole  the compliment was from an unlikely source and it brightened up my day considerably!

3. An email from a friend that just helped me breathe easier (you know?) and reminded me yet again of how lucky I am.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Went on a date tonight and it was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Went on a date tonight and it was pretty fucking awesome.



*fistbump*


----------



## Goreki

My brother and his girlfriend of one year, who used to work with me and was my housemate, are now engaged.
I set them up in the first place, and while I wasn't expecting them to hit it off they way that they did, I am ridiculously happy for them.

Yay for love and awesome people and oh my god that was fast!


----------



## SailorCupcake

I'm in Chicago visiting my beautiful best friend!

And enjoying how many bearded men there are up here


----------



## Lovelyone

I am thoroughly enjoying the TCM Christmas scheduling today.


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> Enjoy! I went there a few weeks ago...And liked it so much I've just been to Germany to do more Christmas markets! Great food! The one in Birmingham has amazing flavoured giant marshmallows. Have a good evening!



Could'nt find the marshamallows, but I did find tons of good food. Reindeer steaks were amazing and some of the sausage was incredible. Wash away with a few top beers and some mulled cider, I had a blast. Its a cert for next year me thinks. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Went on a date tonight and it was pretty fucking awesome.



Good work sir.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> *fistbump*





biglynch said:


> Good work sir.



Thanks guys. I was a little nervous as it was a blind date on my half. She knew what I looked like, but I was stepping into the unknown. Not only was she awesome as a person (which I already knew from messaging her a bit) but she turned out to be pretty damn attractive in my eyes. 

Win all around, going out next week on Monday again.


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Enjoy! I went there a few weeks ago...And liked it so much I've just been to Germany to do more Christmas markets! Great food! The one in Birmingham has amazing flavoured giant marshmallows. Have a good evening!



Wie schön! 
Welche Weihnachtsmärkte hast Du denn besucht??? 
Was hast Du gekauft?


----------



## Lovelyone

My 25 year old niece who is suffering from double pneumonia was put into a medically induced coma as she could not breathe on her own. Yesterday they wanted to air-flight her to Chicago University Hospital but due to the bad weather they had to take her by ambulance. The lead Doctor told us that there was a chance that she would not survive the trip in the ambulance to the hospital in Chicago. They left at 10 pm and we sat on baited breath with prayers in heart and hand that she would do well during the transfer. At 1:00 am this morning our phone rang to inform us that they had arrived and she was being taken to the ICU immediately and put on an ECMO machine (which they do not have in any of the hospitals in the city that we live in) that will oxygenate her blood and possibly assist in helping her to heal better. We are first relieved that she made the trip and secondly happy that she is being taken care of in such a manner.


----------



## Tad

Glad your niece is getting taken care of that well, but horrible that she has fallen so ill. I hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## ODFFA

Amateur haircut success! It was waaaay overdue :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Tad said:


> Glad your niece is getting taken care of that well, but horrible that she has fallen so ill. I hope things start looking up soon.



Thank you Tad, that's very kind of you to say. Latest update is that there is no change...but we are trying to remain optimistic and hopeful.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've been watching Eddie Izzard shows that I've not watched for a while. Has cheered me up no end.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Things are just going well.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Christmas will be spent with lady-who-I'm-not-dating and her kids, eating goose.


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> Christmas will be spent with lady-who-I'm-not-dating and her kids, eating goose.



Sounds downright decent  out of curiousity, what is the weather typically like in Wales (or at least your part of it) around Christmas? Is it apt to be decent for the kids to go romp outside and burn off energy, for example?

=====================================

I'm happy that my company is having a shut-down all of next week. I'm sure I'll still be dealing with email, and maybe working on a couple of things when I have a bit of spare time, but it will be good not to be in here for a while. I can tell my heart really isn't in my work this past few weeks, which has made me a bit forgetful and sloppy around details. A bad trend, which I think a break will help with.


----------



## Goreki

While I am on my way to work, which I am not best pleased about, I'm just in a decently good mood. Listening to some Unkle, reading Game of Thrones for the first time, and looking forward to my day off tomorrow.

Also things are going well for most of the people I love in the world, and that always makes me happy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> While I am on my way to work, which I am not best pleased about, I'm just in a decently good mood. Listening to some Unkle, reading Game of Thrones for the first time, and looking forward to my day off tomorrow.
> 
> Also things are going well for most of the people I love in the world, and that always makes me happy.



What book are you on?


----------



## RentonBob

I won a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 at the company holiday party


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> What book are you on?


End of the first book. I am really enjoying it moreso than the series actually. I already liked Daenerys a lot, now I love her.


----------



## Esther

Goreki said:


> While I am on my way to work, which I am not best pleased about, I'm just in a decently good mood. Listening to some Unkle, reading Game of Thrones for the first time, and looking forward to my day off tomorrow.
> 
> Also things are going well for most of the people I love in the world, and that always makes me happy.



I really want to read Game of Thrones but it's so hard for me to start a series, knowing I'm committing to it. I read really slowly so it would probably take me a good year to get through them.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> I really want to read Game of Thrones but it's so hard for me to start a series, knowing I'm committing to it. I read really slowly so it would probably take me a good year to get through them.



I'm in the same exact boat. I'm such a slow reader, but I will read something a partner or love interest recommends me just because I like to know them better. 

I remember reading and enjoying this weird sci-fi series about a detective that an old girlfriend recommended. 

I'm currently reading a book by Nick Hornby that another love interest recently recommended.

I'm debating on starting a the Game of Thrones books because of my current live-in lover, Lilbigginz. He's always going on about it. 


Oh, and I'm happy because it's SNOWING!!!


----------



## Tad

Speaking of the reading thing.....so, my boy is a teenager, and a very strong and eager reader in two languages. But about a year ago I was trying to get him to give a chance to a classic fantasy series from the 70s/80s (Roger Zelazney's "Amber" books) which I'd picked up as an omnibus edition (all ten books shoved into a tightly printed 1000 page trade paperback).

To get him started, I started reading the start of the first story to him one evening, stopping when he had to turn his lights out. That has led into an evening ritual of reading aloud to him--something we hadn't done since he was quite small (it had been replaced for years with making up stories).

We got through those thousand pages, and stopped, but eventually realized we both were missing that, so now we are over half way through one of my favourite science fiction books "Startide Rising" by David Brin (talking dolphins! 10 billion year old galactic civilization! multiple ways to travel faster than light! more alien races than you could shake a probability coil at!).

Not only has it been a nice way to spend time together, it is amazing what I'm picking up in the books that I missed on the first read (or 2nd, or 3rd, in the case of Startide Rising), just because I'm having to slow down to reading aloud pace, rather than tearing through them as I usually would. Some of what I notice are warts, but overall it has been a cool way to re-connect with these books, and to work on the boys' nerd education


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Speaking of the reading thing.....so, my boy is a teenager, and a very strong and eager reader in two languages. But about a year ago I was trying to get him to give a chance to a classic fantasy series from the 70s/80s (Roger Zelazney's "Amber" books) which I'd picked up as an omnibus edition (all ten books shoved into a tightly printed 1000 page trade paperback).
> 
> To get him started, I started reading the start of the first story to him one evening, stopping when he had to turn his lights out. That has led into an evening ritual of reading aloud to him--something we hadn't done since he was quite small (it had been replaced for years with making up stories).
> 
> We got through those thousand pages, and stopped, but eventually realized we both were missing that, so now we are over half way through one of my favourite science fiction books "Startide Rising" by David Brin (talking dolphins! 10 billion year old galactic civilization! multiple ways to travel faster than light! more alien races than you could shake a probability coil at!).
> 
> Not only has it been a nice way to spend time together, it is amazing what I'm picking up in the books that I missed on the first read (or 2nd, or 3rd, in the case of Startide Rising), just because I'm having to slow down to reading aloud pace, rather than tearing through them as I usually would. Some of what I notice are warts, but overall it has been a cool way to re-connect with these books, and to work on the boys' nerd education



I would have repped you this but I'm not allowed because you post so much awesome stuff that I rep you too much. 

I say this without any belittlement to my dad, I loved the way he brought me up. It was definitely a different style, we'd spend our time together outside fixing, building, welding, masonry, woodworking and such. 

With that said, aside from the fact that you are an amazing person, you sound like an even more amazing father. 

To the white father I never had, here's to Tad!


----------



## Tad

Heh, we all have things we like, and that we want to pass along to our kids. Some guys have useful, manly, skills. Me? I have deep stores of nerdery 

Overall, the former are probably more useful in life, but you can't teach what you don't know


----------



## lille

Despite not exercising as much as I'd like to and not eating as well as I should, I'm only 122.2 lbs.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> Despite not exercising as much as I'd like to and not eating as well as I should, I'm only 122.2 lbs.



I was 122.2lbs once. I was about 11 lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

That makes you happy or am I missing something here?



lille said:


> Despite not exercising as much as I'd like to and not eating as well as I should, I'm only 122.2 lbs.


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> That makes you happy or am I missing something here?



It makes me happy. I hadn't weighed myself in a while and was worried that I would have put on weight but I haven't.


----------



## Surlysomething

Seems like the oddest thing to say on a site like this.




lille said:


> It makes me happy. I hadn't weighed myself in a while and was worried that I would have put on weight but I haven't.


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> Seems like the oddest thing to say on a site like this.



I like fat on other people, not on myself. I prefer to be the smaller partner. I don't think that that's terribly odd.


----------



## Yakatori

^Heh-heh. Reminds me of Key & Peele's bit on older fans.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Someone said to me today, "I like you, you're my 'type,' not just physically but everything."

This isn't someone I met on Dims, so the whole "not just physically" part was kind of nice to hear.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Someone said to me today, "I like you, you're my 'type,' not just physically but everything."
> 
> This isn't someone I met on Dims, so the whole "not just physically" part was kind of nice to hear.


*
hit that shit up brother!!! *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My pie shop xmas party.....and envelope w/ $$$$ wooooooohooooo

I am the shortest one in front next to woman w/baby * 

View attachment DDxmas.jpg


----------



## Treach

Despite my typical dislike of country, what's making me happy this lonesome Christmas is this performance of this song, because goddamn do I love a capella music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjsizpoPtIw


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The new lady friend spent Christmas with my sister, lilbigginz, my friend and I. She didn't run away all day and was totally cool seeing me in my natural element. It was great. Sealed the the evening with some face sucking in private and we're hanging out again on Friday. What a great fucking Christmas Day.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome, sweetie! 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The new lady friend spent Christmas with my sister, lilbigginz, my friend and I. She didn't run away all day and was totally cool seeing me in my natural element. It was great. Sealed the the evening with some face sucking in private and we're hanging out again on Friday. What a great fucking Christmas Day.


----------



## lille

My whiskey cookies were a hit.


----------



## Esther

I get to see my boyfriend for 6 out of my 10 Christmas vacation days!! He's in the military here so we rarely get to see each other for more than a few hours at a time. Happy!


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Seems like the oddest thing to say on a site like this.



I was confused, too.


----------



## lille

Esther said:


> I was confused, too.



I don't know why it's so confusing. This is the BHM/FFA board. There's no rule that FFAs have to be big. Part of why I like big guys is the size difference, I like being with a guy that's more than twice my size, I like feeling small. It would be an odd thing to post in some of the other sections of the site, but it fits here just fine.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I don't know why it's so confusing. This is the BHM/FFA board. There's no rule that FFAs have to be big. Part of why I like big guys is the size difference, I like being with a guy that's more than twice my size, I like feeling small. It would be an odd thing to post in some of the other sections of the site, but it fits here just fine.





Esther said:


> I was confused, too.





Surlysomething said:


> That makes you happy or am I missing something here?



Have to be honest it seemed pretty straightforward to me.

5 days off over Xmas done, then work say why not have NYE off as well. Bloom back of the net.&#127865;


----------



## Esther

lille said:


> I don't know why it's so confusing. This is the BHM/FFA board. There's no rule that FFAs have to be big. Part of why I like big guys is the size difference, I like being with a guy that's more than twice my size, I like feeling small. It would be an odd thing to post in some of the other sections of the site, but it fits here just fine.



I'm a petite FFA as well, and I also diet and watch my weight, so you don't have to be defensive about that. There certainly isn't any rule that FFAs have to be big. Dimensions is just an odd place, in general, to be talking about how glad you are that you haven't put on weight. There are so many other outlets you can use for that kind of thing which would be more appropriate. When I feel like saying those things I talk to my friends in person, or on Facebook.


----------



## biglynch

Esther said:


> I'm a petite FFA as well, and I also diet and watch my weight, so you don't have to be defensive about that. There certainly isn't any rule that FFAs have to be big. Dimensions is just an odd place, in general, to be talking about how glad you are that you haven't put on weight. There are so many other outlets you can use for that kind of thing which would be more appropriate. When I feel like saying those things I talk to my friends in person, or on Facebook.



I don't agree. Why dictate what anyone can say in a thread which is about things that make them happy. It was not offensive and was a perfect acceptable comment. 

If I said I'm happy that I gained 20lbs as I had had to do a lot of unwanted exercise and I had not got to eat as much as I'd wanted over Xmas, nobody would have said a word. So in the spirit of body positivity why is the reverse any different.

This is why people stop posting.


----------



## Esther

biglynch said:


> I don't agree. Why dictate what anyone can say in a thread which is about things that make them happy. It was not offensive and was a perfect acceptable comment.
> 
> If I said I'm happy that I gained 20lbs as I had had to do a lot of unwanted exercise and I had not got to eat as much as I'd wanted over Xmas, nobody would have said a word. So in the spirit of body positivity why is the reverse any different.
> 
> This is why people stop posting.



I understand what you're saying. I am also a slim FFA so I am not saying that we should be body-shaming the thin on this website, or advocating unhealthy weight gain and unhealthy lifestyles for the sake of fat acceptance.

I guess what I was trying to say is, Dimensions is about size acceptance, yes, but not everybody here is completely happy at their size. Many people here struggle to love themselves and their bodies, and there are many who are trying to lose weight and have a hard time with it. I realize this is the FFA board, so FFAs of all sizes are welcome to come and discuss their issues. However there are many people here who struggle with their weight as well, as there are BHMs and FFAs of all sizes on this board. 
Thus, as petite FFAs with relatively few size-related issues in our lives, it is somewhat odd and insensitive to come into a community where so many people struggle, and post 'I'm so happy that even though I ate badly, I managed not to gain a pound and am still only 122 pounds!' This is an odd thing to post ANYWHERE on this site. 
As I mentioned before, we all have so many different social media outlets at our disposal these days, and I believe we should have some discretion when choosing which outlet to use for certain things. 

That is all I'm going to say about this, as I hate online debating.


----------



## biglynch

Esther said:


> I understand what you're saying. I am also a slim FFA so I am not saying that we should be body-shaming the thin on this website, or advocating unhealthy weight gain and unhealthy lifestyles for the sake of fat acceptance.
> 
> I guess what I was trying to say is, Dimensions is about size acceptance, yes, but not everybody here is completely happy at their size. Many people here struggle to love themselves and their bodies, and there are many who are trying to lose weight and have a hard time with it. I realize this is the FFA board, so FFAs of all sizes are welcome to come and discuss their issues. However there are many people here who struggle with their weight as well, as there are BHMs and FFAs of all sizes on this board.
> Thus, as petite FFAs with relatively few size-related issues in our lives, it is somewhat odd and insensitive to come into a community where so many people struggle, and post 'I'm so happy that even though I ate badly, I managed not to gain a pound and am still only 122 pounds!' This is an odd thing to post ANYWHERE on this site.
> As I mentioned before, we all have so many different social media outlets at our disposal these days, and I believe we should have some discretion when choosing which outlet to use for certain things.
> 
> That is all I'm going to say about this, as I hate online debating.


Yeah I can leave it at that and agree to disagree. :happy:


----------



## lille

Just because I'm small compared to a lot of people here doesn't mean I don't have size related issues. I have a really hard time feeling positive about my body, it's something I've struggled with since I was a little kid. Throughout college I was never even close to being the thin one among the girls I had class with. They were almost all tall, leggy, thin, stereotypically built equestrians. My parents have constantly made comments about my weight and my body. I'm short so 122 really isn't that small on me, I've actually recently put on a little weight and have been trying really hard to be ok with that. There have been times where I hated myself because of my body. So it felt good to actually be happy about my body for once. Maybe you have other places where you can share stuff like that but I don't. I didn't mean for it to be insensitive, I just wanted I share something that made me happy in a place where I thought it was safe for me to do that. 




Something that makes me happy, going skiing with my dad and little brother tomorrow.


----------



## Esther

I apologize if I made you feel as if this is not a safe place to discuss your weight-related issues. As a slim woman, I totally feel you and I understand how there can be struggles at this size, too. However, it is important to consider how a short, out-of-context post saying 'I weigh 122 pounds' could be misread by those around you in this community. When you post things like that out of context, they're probably going to be taken out of context. 



lille said:


> I have a really hard time feeling positive about my body, it's something I've struggled with since I was a little kid. I'm short so 122 really isn't that small on me, I've actually recently put on a little weight and have been trying really hard to be ok with that. There have been times where I hated myself because of my body. So it felt good to actually be happy about my body for once. Maybe you have other places where you can share stuff like that but I don't. I didn't mean for it to be insensitive, I just wanted I share something that made me happy in a place where I thought it was safe for me to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something that makes me happy, going skiing with my dad and little brother tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

wtf is going on in this thread?

Let's just put this to rest and do the one thing that makes everyone happy...THIS!





BigLynch First, ladies get in line.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> wtf is going on in this thread?
> 
> Let's just put this to rest and do the one thing that makes everyone happy...THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigLynch First, ladies get in line.



Hey I'm first! Win!


----------



## lille

I had a nice time skiing with my dad and little brother today.


----------



## tankyguy

I found a group of creative people I can hang out with, be motivated by, draw inspiration and learn from.


----------



## Melian

I'm just fucking stoked that this exists:







The movie was utter shit....but for some reason, I don't really care now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Had an amazing night. One of those where you don't do anything at all, just stay in bed and talk to the other person about life and get to look at their eyes.

GREAT SUCCESS!!!


----------



## Rojodi

I found a sugar-free Whitman's Sampler! On sale! (Bad news: there are two peanut butter candies in the box )


----------



## lille

Had lunch with my mom, one of her friends, and her son who we've known since I was a baby and haven't seen in a long time. Our moms had to go but the two of us sat and talked for over an hour. It was really nice.


----------



## lille

Finished out my first semester of grad school with all A's.


----------



## CastingPearls

lille said:


> Finished out my first semester of grad school with all A's.


Congratulations!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am hostessing a dinner party tonight for 8, and cooking standing rib roast with fresh horse radish sauce, accordian style baked idaho taters, creamed spinach, salad & pecan pie with fresh whipped cream (from my pie shop).

best of all sharing with people I truly care about on the most sincere level that are all single and glad to have a wonderful dinner to share, then heading to an Alcathon (AA speak for meetings one after another) & then a sober NYE party.

STOKED for 2014 *


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am hostessing a dinner party tonight for 8, and cooking standing rib roast with fresh horse radish sauce, accordian style baked idaho taters, creamed spinach, salad & pecan pie with fresh whipped cream (from my pie shop).
> 
> best of all sharing with people I truly care about on the most sincere level that are all single and glad to have a wonderful dinner to share, then heading to an Alcathon (AA speak for meetings one after another) & then a sober NYE party.
> 
> STOKED for 2014 *



Have a fantastic time! Every aspect of your menu sounds amazing!! Here's to a wonderful 2014


----------



## Jabbauk

This is the first NYE in about 20 years that I haven't been out, last year I was in Vegas this year I'm on my sofa with gout 

Anyway happy new year one and all


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> wtf is going on in this thread?
> 
> Let's just put this to rest and do the one thing that makes everyone happy...THIS!




What makes me happy, rather makes me giggle, is your picture Hozay! Love it!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just downloaded the TWC app on my kindle and I shall now spend my New Years Eve eating some white chocolate macadamia nut cookies & watching Season 3 of Being Human 

It's okay to be jealous


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy, Happy New Year!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am hostessing a dinner party tonight for 8, and cooking standing rib roast with fresh horse radish sauce, accordian style baked idaho taters, creamed spinach, salad & pecan pie with fresh whipped cream (from my pie shop).
> 
> best of all sharing with people I truly care about on the most sincere level that are all single and glad to have a wonderful dinner to share, then heading to an Alcathon (AA speak for meetings one after another) & then a sober NYE party.
> 
> STOKED for 2014 *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Have a fantastic time! Every aspect of your menu sounds amazing!! Here's to a wonderful 2014





Surlysomething said:


> Happy, Happy New Year!


*
thanks you twos...here are the results.....and yes it was much appreciated by my friends, and devoured and DELIGHTFUL ++++
standing rib roast was absolutely PERFECT, baked taters were delish, add salad, cremed spinach & forgot to take pics of pie w/whipped creme...YUM YUM

really nice night, we talked and shared our gratitude and what we were letting go of from 2013 and MOVING towards in 2014 :bow:* 

View attachment perfection.jpg


View attachment taters.jpg


View attachment dinnerNYE.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Finally got round to having a chat with a long distance friend of mine before bed, been a long time coming. I can now go to sleep with a smile on my face


----------



## Lovelyone

For the first time in well over a week, I woke up feeling like I can face another day without crying. I just feel so blessed to have the friends that I do, and so blessed that they didn't give up on me when I needed them. It's an awesome feeling to have friends who care, show concern and help you when you need it most. I look forward to giving them support and encouragement when they need it, paying it forward to them when they need a friend and holding them dear in my heart for a lifetime.


----------



## charlieversion2

Personally I'm feeling quite Anticipatory for 2014, it's most likely the New Year high. 

For example, I'm hoping to put more effort into my hobby blog and start to create better and relevant content for it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Spent the whole day in bed watching some movies, cuddling and talking.


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks you twos...here are the results.....and yes it was much appreciated by my friends, and devoured and DELIGHTFUL ++++
> standing rib roast was absolutely PERFECT, baked taters were delish, add salad, cremed spinach & forgot to take pics of pie w/whipped creme...YUM YUM
> 
> really nice night, we talked and shared our gratitude and what we were letting go of from 2013 and MOVING towards in 2014 :bow:*



Wow! Lucky friends!!
Sounds a wonderful evening. And as my acupuncturist says, sometimes you have to let go of things to let other better things into your life (and that has certainly been my experience this past year or two). Happy New Year!


----------



## lille

Spent the whole day reading the long awaited sequel to one of my favorite books.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lille said:


> Spent the whole day reading the long awaited sequel to one of my favorite books.



What book was it?


----------



## lille

Lil BigginZ said:


> What book was it?



Lord of Opium, the sequel to House of the Scorpion.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> I'm just fucking stoked that this exists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie was utter shit....but for some reason, I don't really care now.


Review!

I, uh, like the first one more than I thought I would even though it took 45 minutes to start.


----------



## vardon_grip

Melian said:


> I'm just fucking stoked that this exists:



Why is Gunnar Nelson wearing a wooden crown and kissing his brother?


----------



## Esther

I had a really lovely New Year's Eve and winter break with my boyfriend!


----------



## lille

I bought soap from LUSH that smells like marzipan and it's heavenly, I can't stop sniffing it.


----------



## lovelocs

Due to inclement weather, I don't have to go to work tomorrow. I'm happy as a nine year old.


----------



## Rojodi

I found out that I won a $25 Amazon gift card/certificate for writing erotica during 2013.


----------



## biglynch

i sort of fixed my pc monitor, £££ saved is a good day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was suspended from my job yesterday for the rest of the week! NO PAY!!
GOOD NEWS because its time I GOT off my ass AND FOUND a much better FIT...that place is sucking my life out....and the ENVIRONMENT IS TOXIC!!!

psyched to move on...and scheduled a 50 minute massage tonite at the FOUR SEASONS.....!!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Woke up next to the girlfriend on her birthday...it was just nice.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Woke up next to the girlfriend on her birthday...it was just nice.



*wow gf status in a couple of weeks!!!....mr hoazy wastes NO TIME at all.......*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow gf status in a couple of weeks!!!....mr hoazy wastes NO TIME at all.......*



Three weeks, and people tend to scoop me up. 

As someone who is a bit more wissened than myself, what's your recommended time of wait?


----------



## CastingPearls

25 degrees, it's practically a heatwave. I decided to brave frostbite (yeah, yeah, all you northerners and sanctimonious Canadians and Alaskans,  )
and go out. Post office didn't have what I was expecting but the fresh air is crisp and beautiful and the frozen-over lake is breathtaking. 

I also noticed the feral cats and little chickadees and cardinals are all surviving and seemingly have declared a truce. I wouldn't be surprised if they're all huddled up together at night. Salamanders still trying to get into the house. I think Wonton has an underground railroad set up for them since I'm returning them outside nightly.


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> 25 degrees, it's practically a heatwave. I decided to brave frostbite (yeah, yeah, all you northerners and sanctimonious Canadians and Alaskans,  )
> and go out. Post office didn't have what I was expecting but the fresh air is crisp and beautiful and the frozen-over lake is breathtaking.
> 
> I also noticed the feral cats and little chickadees and cardinals are all surviving and seemingly have declared a truce. I wouldn't be surprised if they're all huddled up together at night. Salamanders still trying to get into the house. I think Wonton has an underground railroad set up for them since I'm returning them outside nightly.



I'm happy about the weather, too. On the walk to work this morning, it was 20C warmer than it was yesterday (only -18C today, which is actually manageable).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's nice to see new posters around here.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's nice to see new posters around here.



I think some of them were scared over here from the main discussion board!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I think some of them were scared over here from the main discussion board!


*
rut roh...wut was going on there 

I HAVE WATER BACK on as of Thursday at 3:30 PM...life is good...
I was also asked to come back to work FRIDAY, another positive thing, although I continue to look/respond to JOBS!!*


----------



## LeoGibson

We went from 19 degrees and freezing on Tuesday to 72 and sunny for today! I love winter in Texas!


----------



## Lovelyone

The children of my niece (who passed away on Christmas eve) were here over night. It was so wonderful to see them together and playing with one another. They both have different fathers and when their mother passed away they went to live with their daddies. We have hopes that the fathers would come together and see to it that these children can maintain a relationship and closeness like when their mother was living. We got to see it happen last night and pray that it happens often. Gave us hope for a happier tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Muthafuckin katsu burger tonight. It's going to be great.


----------



## shy guy

Foooooootbaaaaaallllllll!!!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Another Sunday morning spent at the beach with the family and the dawg ---> Made some tapioca pudding ---> Lounging on my bed with said pudding, re-watching a few episodes of The Tudors and a documentary about Bloody Mary :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

The weather "warm-up", the swelling in my legs has gone down, my headache is almost gone and we've had donuts for breakfast.


----------



## tankyguy

I got a ping email from a studio I applied to six months ago asking if I was still available for work. Which is great because Warrior needs job badly.


But now I'm nervous because if I did get an offer, I'd have to relocate to Vancouver for what is maybe a short term gig. Between competition being crowded for my line of work out there (and getting worse by the day), the insane cost of living and having a reputation for being a very fat-unfriendly city, it's one of the last places I'd prefer to live. But, it's really too early to worry; I may not even have to cross that bridge.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's not fat-unfriendly per se, there are just a lot of fit, skinny people here (mostly Asian), don't let that stop you from taking a job you need. The experience would be so worth it. Yes, it's expensive, but you'll be living in an AMAZING, gorgeous city with so much to offer. Life experience at it's finest.

Good luck!




tankyguy said:


> I got a ping email from a studio I applied to six months ago asking if I was still available for work. Which is great because Warrior needs job badly.
> 
> 
> But now I'm nervous because if I did get an offer, I'd have to relocate to Vancouver for what is maybe a short term gig. Between competition being crowded for my line of work out there (and getting worse by the day), the insane cost of living and having a reputation for being a very fat-unfriendly city, it's one of the last places I'd prefer to live. But, it's really too early to worry; I may not even have to cross that bridge.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Muthafuckin katsu burger tonight. It's going to be great.



Pork tonkatsu is extremely popular here! Did you try the pork cutlet with tonkatsu sauce? I'm also gonna send this link to my boyfriend, it's gonna blow his mind that this place turned it into a burger.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Pork tonkatsu is extremely popular here! Did you try the pork cutlet with tonkatsu sauce? I'm also gonna send this link to my boyfriend, it's gonna blow his mind that this place turned it into a burger.



Oh Man, it's SO GOOD! The story is really interesting. The owner is a Japanese guy that had a really popular sushi restaurant here in town. He's a 20+ year sushi chef and wanted to mix things up a bit, so he took the katsu style of frying and opened a burger joint. 

It's ALL really good. Pork, chicken and beef. I haven't tried the tofu, but I'm sure it's equally amazing.

I actually really like this place and I've taken a couple of the board members there for lunch as well.


----------



## lille

I finally got my Christmas present from the guy I'm dating. It's the sweetest most thoughtful gift anyone has ever given me.  :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pretty fucking excited about our new Mod. Best fucking choice EVER!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty fucking excited about our new Mod. Best fucking choice EVER!!!


Had to go look. 



DAMN YOU SARCASM! DAMN YOU TO HELL!


----------



## ODFFA

Ice cold watermelon, a serious bite from the poetry writing bug and a serious bite from the study bug. Man, I'd bottle all this motivation if I could.


----------



## Esther

Finally braved the cold and went for groceries. It's nice to open the fridge and see something other than kimchi and a bottle of mustard.


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> Finally braved the cold and went for groceries. It's nice to open the fridge and see something other than kimchi and a bottle of mustard.




Are you in South Korea because if you are... I AM SOOOO JEALOUS!!

???????


----------



## Fuzzy

I want to have this Pork tonkatsu now. Like right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuzzy said:


> I want to have this Pork tonkatsu now. Like right now.



Go out and find it! Totally worth it.


----------



## Esther

I live here! It's a nice place. I like my job here.



fat9276 said:


> Are you in South Korea because if you are... I AM SOOOO JEALOUS!!
> 
> ???????


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> I live here! It's a nice place. I like my job here.




Yay Esther! That's A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! I want to go very much. I have been to Japan (which I loved) and my little sister said Korea is awesome. I also have a friend who just went and enjoyed it immensely... plus I am such a fan of the culture/cinema/music lalala :happy:


----------



## lille

I got to finger paint in class as well as use fabric, beads, yarn, glue, and all sorts of craft supplies. I think thursdays are going to be favorite day of the week this semester.


----------



## Surlysomething

I know it's cheesy, but i'm really glad it's almost Friday.

This week needs to be over, stat.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I know it's cheesy, but i'm really glad it's almost Friday.
> 
> This week needs to be over, stat.


*
AGREEEED 1000%,...My job is hanging by a thread...and as of 5pm I still have one.......no telling what FRIDAY BRINGS*


----------



## tankyguy

I'm happy I have an awesome dog.

This morning at around 4:00am, my dog woke me up scratching at my bedroom door and whining. The thing is, I live in the basement, he sleeps upstairs in the living room and he's _terrified_ of the stairs. I can't even coax him up or down them by putting bacon treats on each step.

He's very distraught so I carry him up where he leads me straight to the carbon monoxide detector by the heating stove which is flashing and beeping quietly. It was only in need of servicing, thankfully, but the alarm itself was failing and nobody would have been able to hear it if it had been going off for real.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Damien Jurado tonight at the Neptune. Hell yes!


----------



## RentonBob

Book a trip to Vegas in March. Can't wait to get back there :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*2 JOB INTERVIEWS WEDNESDAY and the day off MONDAY!!! thanks MR KING!!!

the first job interview I have at 9am Weds looks like a great fit...now I need to sell myself, which I believe comes naturally....any INTERVIEW TIPS appreciated.....inbox me*


----------



## edvis

rediscovering painting, i would like to paint on an easel outdoors when it gets warmer


----------



## freakyfred

Going to Flordia in 5 days yaaay.


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> Going to Flordia in 5 days yaaay.


Cool where about.


----------



## freakyfred

biglynch said:


> Cool where about.



Orlando! Gonna go to Disney World woo.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm going to get out all my Baudelaire and Verlaine and Rimbaud and Wilde, and listen to the Gymnopédies while studying 'pataphysics. While it might not be particularly classy stuff, it'll be good enough for my homage to the Decadent movement and resulting literature :wubu:

And of course, cheap birch beer as a bonus. 

View attachment WP_20140120_005.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I'm going to get out all my Baudelaire and Verlaine and Rimbaud and Wilde, and listen to the Gymnopédies while studying 'pataphysics. While it might not be particularly classy stuff, it'll be good enough for my homage to the Decadent movement and resulting literature :wubu:
> 
> And of course, cheap birch beer as a bonus.



You're so fucking pretentious.


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're so fucking pretentious.




Isn't it fabulous!?! :happy:


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> I'm going to get out all my Baudelaire and Verlaine and Rimbaud and Wilde, and listen to the Gymnopédies while studying 'pataphysics. While it might not be particularly classy stuff, it'll be good enough for my homage to the Decadent movement and resulting literature :wubu:
> 
> And of course, cheap birch beer as a bonus.



...I love this post so much.


----------



## bremerton

tonight is my last night in the hospital after an awesome surgery that is improving the quality of my life quite a bit. my adorable dear neighbor/ close friend came to visit me, and we had a long talk, and we're finally officially dating :smitten:

i mean, we're basically going to be acting the same way we've been acting toward each other for a while, but i actually have a boyfriend who is going to treat me the way i deserve to be treated!!!!


----------



## Goreki

Three more days of work including today, and then two weeks holiday!
I'm going on mah cruiiuuuuuussseeee!!!


----------



## tankyguy

Anyone else think it looks like bremerton's and Goreki's avatars are giving each other a smirking glance?


----------



## Tad

I have avatars turned off, so I had to go look at each of their profile pages.....but I could see how it could look like that!


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> Orlando! Gonna go to Disney World woo.


Awesome, make sure to go to old town also and try the sky swing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got my Associate's Degree today in the mail.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wow so much HAPPY ON THIS THREAD*


----------



## tankyguy

Had a job interview today over the phone. I was up at 6am waiting. I literally let out a sigh of relief when it was over from the decompression. It didn't go bad, but it could go either way. Now for the waiting.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tankyguy said:


> Had a job interview today over the phone. I was up at 6am waiting. I literally let out a sigh of relief when it was over from the decompression. It didn't go bad, but it could go either way. Now for the waiting.


*
its such a hard thing to determine.....I have one in 2.5 hours face to face....so ready to GTFO of current position, and this job seems to really suit me soooo much better!!! so good cheer to us both...that we GET NEW JOBS!!!*


----------



## tankyguy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> its such a hard thing to determine.....I have one in 2.5 hours face to face....so ready to GTFO of current position, and this job seems to really suit me soooo much better!!! so good cheer to us both...that we GET NEW JOBS!!!*




Good luck!


----------



## HDANGEL15

tankyguy said:


> Good luck!



*Thanks mine went very well....but part of interview is me interviewing them..the owner is struggling to keep her head above water, does NO MARKETING OR SALES...and wonders why she is failing????

I suggested targeting niche markets...she said she didn't know where to start......that's PLAIN CRAZY...

so yeah...the woman I am placing has been there only 1 year and leaving...they can't pay me what I deserve....

meh........

get any feedback yet- Tankguy?
*


----------



## tankyguy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> get any feedback yet- Tankguy?
> *



They said in the interview they wouldn't be reaching any decisions until next week and to email if I didn't hear anything by Wednesday the 29th.

After the interview, they sent me some relocation information by email and asked for some references. I was only able to get permission from one person so far. Hard to get in touch when people change emails/jobs a lot.


----------



## lille

I get to spend the week of my February break with my BHM! :wubu:


----------



## bremerton

lille said:


> I get to spend the week of my February break with my BHM! :wubu:



yay!!! are you guys long distance? how far?


----------



## lille

bremerton said:


> yay!!! are you guys long distance? how far?



Yeah, I'm in Mass and he's in Texas.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Yeah, I'm in Mass and he's in Texas.



So, have you two talked politics yet? (OK, playing with stereotypes here....)


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

I've just eaten a tortilla, regular fries, a large bowl of spaghetti bolognese and about 3L of soft drink. I'm still hungry, not just mild hunger either, the kind of hunger that wakes you up in the middle of the night. Three months ago, I couldn't eat that in a day without feeling stuffed. I'm happy because it means this can only get easier.

Also, I got to eat my share of vegetables and meat, instead of living of soft drink and processed potato for far too long.

:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm happy that Sunday has become "Meanders day" and Wednesday is "blue moon burger day" with the girlfriend. Today is Wednesday which means I'm having a delicious blue cheese burger.


----------



## biglynch

I got UFC tickets for the march fight night in london, and I cant wait.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm happy that Sunday has become "Meanders day" and Wednesday is "blue moon burger day" with the girlfriend. Today is Wednesday which means I'm having a delicious blue cheese burger.



Tried giving you blue cheese burger rep, but I need to spread the love around some first, apparently. So I'll just say it here: impossible thought it may seem, your love of blue cheese burgers just upped your awesome quotient.


----------



## Rojodi

I made Olbermann last night! Well, a Tweet did

(But alas, fame is fleeting. I still had to shell out $5.13 for my venti skinny peppermint mocha. And, the barista made it incorrectly, giving me decaf :doh


----------



## ODFFA

I've just plonked down on my bed after a long, successful morning of first-day dog training in the grueling Cape Town sun. 

Have a real urge to snuggle up to someone, but my continental cushion will do. One hell of a satisfying siesta will now be had ^.^


----------



## Esther

I had a really nice weekend spending the Lunar New Year holiday with my manfriend and his family!


----------



## Fuzzy

I finally fixed the problems with one of my cars and its emission failures. I replaced both oxygen sensors ($50 each) and checked/cleaned the mass air flow sensor. This car will live to see another day.


----------



## RentonBob

Super Bowl Sunday!! GO HAWKS!! :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg

Had a really fun day on Manchester today for their Chinese new years celebration. I've been for the last couple of years and its been worth it every time. Awesome street foods and tonnes of interesting toys.


----------



## RentonBob

Honestly one of the happiest days of my life! GO HAWKS! 

View attachment Champs!.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

The Hawks


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Yet another interview on Wednesday 8am...SOCIAL TOASTER....has anyone heard of this?*


----------



## lille

Class was awesome. Shared my art, got to play music with a group for the first time in six months, and got to do huge scale art I could get my whole body into.


----------



## freakyfred

It was my birthday today. My family got me a new phone yay. And Lego movie this weekend~


----------



## Yakatori

HDANGEL15 said:


> *..has anyone heard of this?*


I don't know a lot about it. But a friend was looking into this field for a time and we were discussing it back and forth. It sounds sort of intriguing. Could be a ground-floor type of opportunity. Maybe.

But, have you already decided that you don't want to work for another attorney? I can understand why, if that's the case. And while you still have a job makes for a good opportunity to be exploring stuff like this. But, maybe there's another area of the law or a different type of setting (e.g., smaller office) that would be a better fit for your personality and approach to work/life balance.


----------



## Tad

Where I am finally is back to over ten hours of official day time (official sunrise to official sunset). The growing sunlight just starts to make everything seem better


----------



## Surlysomething

This is all. 

View attachment 63a43f406540b34e8794eb6d1e8328c2.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

http://www.npr.org/blogs/ablogsupreme/2010/05/13/126800248/stephen-colbert-on-jazz-robots

At my conference today, I got to meet the guy who made the jazz robot! It was actually really interesting learning how he designed it to improvise along with a person real-time by processing the notes played. 

I haven't had much experience looking into robotics, but it's pretty wonderful how they can become more proficient at tasks over time, and that their "learning" can parallel humans in certain ways. 

So I'm happy about that - and about being in San Diego and meeting new people - despite a good number of the talks being really over my head.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Yakatori said:


> I don't know a lot about it. But a friend was looking into this field for a time and we were discussing it back and forth. It sounds sort of intriguing. Could be a ground-floor type of opportunity. Maybe.
> 
> But, have you already decided that you don't want to work for another attorney? I can understand why, if that's the case. And while you still have a job makes for a good opportunity to be exploring stuff like this. But, maybe there's another area of the law or a different type of setting (e.g., smaller office) that would be a better fit for your personality and approach to work/life balance.



*2nd INTERVIEW TUESDAY!!!! so PUMPED!!!
YAK I have decades of experience running my own business which this position is much closer to. the law firm does not utilize my resources at all....it's a zero tolerance nazi zone...and is trying to climb its way out of poverty for 5 years now....I can't bear it...I NEED TO GTFO...I get 15 days off a year..but it's pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to ever take any....I live to travel and thats not happening anymore...this new position pays 1/3 more then I am currently at. This new position is 2.4 miles from my house rather then 14....much hipper, open environment as well.

yes I WANT THIS JOB...and it will allow me to quit my second job so hopefullyl no more 7 day work weeks as I have been doing for 6 months KILLING ME*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *2nd INTERVIEW TUESDAY!!!! so PUMPED!!!
> YAK I have decades of experience running my own business which this position is much closer to. the law firm does not utilize my resources at all....it's a zero tolerance nazi zone...and is trying to climb its way out of poverty for 5 years now....I can't bear it...I NEED TO GTFO...I get 15 days off a year..but it's pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to ever take any....I live to travel and thats not happening anymore...this new position pays 1/3 more then I am currently at. This new position is 2.4 miles from my house rather then 14....much hipper, open environment as well.
> 
> yes I WANT THIS JOB...and it will allow me to quit my second job so hopefullyl no more 7 day work weeks as I have been doing for 6 months KILLING ME*



Good luck! You're gonna do great!


----------



## Esther

I dropped into a little foreign food market in Gangnam and found all kinds of treats from home! I like Korean stuff too, but their snack food all tends to be sweet... sometimes I just want salty potato chips and they don't make anything like that here.


----------



## tankyguy

Esther said:


> I dropped into a little foreign food market in Gangnam and found all kinds of treats from home! I like Korean stuff too, but their snack food all tends to be sweet... sometimes I just want salty potato chips and they don't make anything like that here.



I thought they had Doritos there...?
Or were you specifically craving potato chips?


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Good luck! You're gonna do great!


*
Thanks for the POSITIVE WISHES (((BOB)))*


----------



## lille

Less than a week until I get to see my boyfriend! It's been three months so I'm super excited.


----------



## Esther

tankyguy said:


> I thought they had Doritos there...?
> Or were you specifically craving potato chips?



Doritos exist here, but as they are manufactured here they are seasoned to Korean taste. Generally there are only two flavors available... sweet barbecue and sweet cheese. I'm not kidding when I say that almost all chips/crisps here are sweet unless they are imported!


----------



## Fuzzy

I wonder if someone from Korea would have the same complaint here. Almost all the Doritos available are some form of spicy: Nacho Cheese, Spicy Nacho, Chile Verde, Spicy Sweet Chile (my fav), Tapatio, Taco, Flamas, Cool Ranch, and Plain.


----------



## tankyguy

Esther said:


> Doritos exist here, but as they are manufactured here they are seasoned to Korean taste. Generally there are only two flavors available... sweet barbecue and sweet cheese. I'm not kidding when I say that almost all chips/crisps here are sweet unless they are imported!


Neat.
It's weird to see the regional differences in international brands. I remember reading about them trying to adapt Oreos to a Japanese market and how it resulted in those Oreo tube snacks that are on sale in North America now.


----------



## Esther

Fuzzy said:


> I wonder if someone from Korea would have the same complaint here. Almost all the Doritos available are some form of spicy: Nacho Cheese, Spicy Nacho, Chile Verde, Spicy Sweet Chile (my fav), Tapatio, Taco, Flamas, Cool Ranch, and Plain.



Koreans like spicy food, so I bet they would enjoy exploring American snacks!

I've been able to find plain nacho cheese Doritos in foreign food markets, but I have never seen cool ranch. I would probably buy 10 bags if I found it!


----------



## Esther

tankyguy said:


> Neat.
> It's weird to see the regional differences in international brands. I remember reading about them trying to adapt Oreos to a Japanese market and how it resulted in those Oreo tube snacks that are on sale in North America now.



It is really interesting to see! It's always a gamble to buy brands from home that were manufactured in Korea... sometimes they are similar to what I remember, other times they are way off base. I saw a bag of potato twists available recently that had a bunch of Korean text on it, and then, in English the words 'HIDDEN VALLEY RANCH'. I was really excited to try them, but they ended up almost tasting like mayonnaise. 

Incidentally Oreos do well here! I was happy to see they are available in a number of flavors, too. I would really like to try these, but they are nowhere to be found:







Although I heard these are scarce or perhaps nonexistent in my home in Canada, too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Esther said:


> It is really interesting to see! It's always a gamble to buy brands from home that were manufactured in Korea... sometimes they are similar to what I remember, other times they are way off base. I saw a bag of potato twists available recently that had a bunch of Korean text on it, and then, in English the words 'HIDDEN VALLEY RANCH'. I was really excited to try them, but they ended up almost tasting like mayonnaise.
> 
> Incidentally Oreos do well here! I was happy to see they are available in a number of flavors, too. I would really like to try these, but they are nowhere to be found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I heard these are scarce or perhaps nonexistent in my home in Canada, too.




I tried those cookie dough Oreos! there good as all hell! Japan get alot of good Oreo's green tea everything i want to try all the other foreign flavors of stuff. They captured the cookie dough taste real good.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*BIRTHDAY CAKE OREOS...nom nom :eat2:*


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *BIRTHDAY CAKE OREOS...nom nom :eat2:*



I heard about those too! Someone mail me a box, please


----------



## Fuzzy

Compiling list.. Birthday Cake Oreos.. Cool Ranch Doritos..


----------



## Esther

Fuzzy said:


> Compiling list.. Birthday Cake Oreos.. Cool Ranch Doritos..



All the important food groups, haha


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Happy that im finally getting to talk to someone i have been wanting to talk to all day.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HDANGEL15 said:


> *BIRTHDAY CAKE OREOS...nom nom :eat2:*




Those are good too! there isnt any oreos i havent tried that havent came to america lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had a great 2nd interview...and there's only 1 other person in the running....he/she is in tomorrow...so I COULD KNOW SOON...50% odds...don't get much better then that....*


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a great 2nd interview...and there's only 1 other person in the running....he/she is in tomorrow...so I COULD KNOW SOON...50% odds...don't get much better then that....*



Crossing my fingers over here for you!


----------



## Rojodi

I found gloves in my size!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> I found gloves in my size!



So...does that mean you have big hands?


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> So...does that mean you have big hands?



No, I have wide hands


----------



## lille

Three days until I get to go on vacation and see my boyfriend. I'm so excited!


----------



## bbwbud

Rojodi said:


> No, I have wide hands



I have man hands, but I am supposed to. At least my hands are not so beatiful I fell in love with them and they became deformed. Although my hand and I have had a few tawdry, purely physical affairs.:blush:


----------



## RentonBob

Had a great review at work today along with receiving a really good bonus and big raise. Very happy


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Had a great review at work today along with receiving a really good bonus and big raise. Very happy



*Bob you must rock out at our job...you always are getting raises!!!
HAIL HAIL!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> Crossing my fingers over here for you!



*THANKS (((ESTHER)))) so hoped I hear something tonite.......as the 2nd interviewee came in......patience patience*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a great 2nd interview...and there's only 1 other person in the running....he/she is in tomorrow...so I COULD KNOW SOON...50% odds...don't get much better then that....*



Good luck. Sending some positive vibes your way!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Good luck. Sending some positive vibes your way!



*TY TY I wanna hear something.....this is tough waiting...........*


----------



## Amaranthine

Facebook added a bunch of non-binary/alternative gender options, rather than limiting it to male and female. While this obviously serves their marketing interests - well, just like everything else does - I still see it as a positive step overall and am glad they did it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DOING THE HAPPY FUCKING DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!



I NAILED IT!!!! 
Can't wait to give my resignation.....they may just say "DON"T COME BAcK" like they did to my assistant, and cut off their nose despite their face!!!

they are CRAY CRAY beyond *


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY FUCKING DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I NAILED IT!!!!
> Can't wait to give my resignation.....they may just say "DON"T COME BAcK" like they did to my assistant, and cut off their nose despite their face!!!
> 
> they are CRAY CRAY beyond *



Congratualtions HD!


----------



## Surlysomething

AWESOME!

Congrats!




HDANGEL15 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY FUCKING DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I NAILED IT!!!!
> Can't wait to give my resignation.....they may just say "DON"T COME BAcK" like they did to my assistant, and cut off their nose despite their face!!!
> 
> they are CRAY CRAY beyond *


----------



## ODFFA

*HIGH FIVES HD!* Congratulations, amazing lady! Happy resigning 

--------------
I'm happy that we'll be truanting from dog training class today :batting: Normally I really wouldn't be, but........ 38 degrees Celsius >.< So, in this case I'm positively delighted, for both myself and Zorro!

Now I selfishly get to do a workout of my own before the day really turns nasty, and spend the rest of it doing my own thing with a fan nearby at all times :happy:


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY FUCKING DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I NAILED IT!!!!
> Can't wait to give my resignation.....they may just say "DON"T COME BAcK" like they did to my assistant, and cut off their nose despite their face!!!
> 
> they are CRAY CRAY beyond *



Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Congratualtions HD!





Surlysomething said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Congrats!





ODFFA said:


> *HIGH FIVES HD!* Congratulations, amazing lady! Happy resigning





Esther said:


> Yay!! Congratulations!


*
TY ONE AND ALL for listening to my trials and tribulations through the years in HELL.......that's the GIFT of this place...somewhere to ANONYMOUSLY vent ...ty ((FRIENDS)))*

:kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY FUCKING DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I NAILED IT!!!!
> Can't wait to give my resignation.....they may just say "DON"T COME BAcK" like they did to my assistant, and cut off their nose despite their face!!!
> 
> they are CRAY CRAY beyond *



Congrats!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Guess who is going to Fandomfest & gets to meet the cast of Being Human??

<~~~~This girl!!!!!!!


----------



## lille

This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane on my way to Texas. And today I got to snuggle the adorable rats I've been eyeing in the pet store, I would have teen them home with me if I could.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fuzzy said:


> Congrats!



*THANKS FUZZY *


----------



## Surlysomething

GOOOOOOOOOOO Canada!

:wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment 2178971.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

It's been a very rough few weeks, so I am currently jamming some of my favorite Atmosphere tunes and just ordered myself this snazzy pair of earrings off etsy   







My man Slug from Atmosphere!!


----------



## LeoGibson

I had a great workout today. I managed to set new PR's on two lifts. I left feeling spent but jacked up at the same time, like I was ready to go find my broadsword and go off in search of pillage and plunder!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I had a great workout today. I managed to set new PR's on two lifts. I left feeling spent but jacked up at the same time, like I was ready to go find my broadsword and go off in search of pillage and plunder!



VALHALLAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Melian

MattB said:


> VALHALLAAAAAAA!!!!!!!



Sorry.....had to do it.


----------



## lille

Even if it's only for a weekend, I get to see my boyfriend in three months, and then again three months after that. Knowing when I'll get to see him next makes this whole long distance thing a lot easier.


----------



## MattB

Melian said:


> Sorry.....had to do it.



My neighbourhood must be pillaged now...gotta pillage something!


----------



## J34

When I feel like I am having a bad day, or things aren't going well, I always remember this quote from a movie:

"Everyday's a good day, kid. Just try missing one once."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

J34 said:


> When I feel like I am having a bad day, or things aren't going well, I always remember this quote from a movie:
> 
> "Everyday's a good day, kid. Just try missing one once."



I've never heard this but can't agree more. I try to remind myself every day that I'm still alive, because the other option is not being alive. I try to stay away from people to constantly complain about something/anything every day. It's shallow and selfish, but if I take the time to talk to you and negativity spews from your mout about more than two or three topics in a day, I will be completely turned off from you as a person.


----------



## Surlysomething

But you love me!






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to stay away from people to constantly complain about something/anything every day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*LAST DAY IN THE INSANE ASYLUM!!!! 

so so so happy to be gone in just 8 hours!!!

the place is more fucked then ever...so happy to get off a SINKING SHIP!!!

Brooklyn, NY Bound for a 4 day weekend before starting NEW JOB

HALLELUJAH!!!!!*


----------



## LeoGibson

Awesome workout today. I passed my first milestone goal I gave myself. In celebration of my 40th birthday I passed the 400 lb. mark and lifted 405 for 5 reps on deadlift. If anyone other than myself cares to see it, you can find it here.

500 here I come bitch!:happy:


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Awesome workout today. I passed my first milestone goal I gave myself. In celebration of my 40th birthday I passed the 400 lb. mark and lifted 405 for 5 reps on deadlift. If anyone other than myself cares to see it, you can find it here.
> 
> 500 here I come bitch!:happy:



Good work sir, I have to say if I was going to get into any sports/training this would be what I would do.


----------



## balletguy

snow day


----------



## HDANGEL15

*relaxation and fun in Brooklyn, NY with my friends family...brought Hercules and my 10 year friend LOVES HIM TO pieces...we walked her to school Monday & Tuesday and picked her up...SHE ADORES playing & walking with him...:wubu:* 

View attachment izzyHercs.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

HDANGEL15 said:


> *relaxation and fun in Brooklyn, NY with my friends family...brought Hercules and my 10 year friend LOVES HIM TO pieces...we walked her to school Monday & Tuesday and picked her up...SHE ADORES playing & walking with him...:wubu:*



Adorable  

~

I'm finally running people in my lab. 5 hours of it today. Which means...a lot of casual reading and wandering around online WITHOUT feeling like I'm being unproductive! This is pretty much all I could have asked for.


----------



## fat hiker

J34 said:


> When I feel like I am having a bad day, or things aren't going well, I always remember this quote from a movie:
> 
> "Everyday's a good day, kid. Just try missing one once."



Or as Lynn Johnston put it so well in one of her 'For Better or for Worse' cartoon strips: "Every day is a very good day to me."
http://catalog.fborfw.com/indexid.php?q=6872&Submit=Search


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Good work sir, I have to say if I was going to get into any sports/training this would be what I would do.



You would probably dig it. It's one sport where eating a ton of animal protein can only help you to get better, and post workout ales are not a no-no either. Plus, there is just something primal and satisfying about moving heavy shit around with just your own body.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> You would probably dig it. It's one sport where eating a ton of animal protein can only help you to get better, and post workout ales are not a no-no either. Plus, there is just something primal and satisfying about moving heavy shit around with just your own body.



Get yourself some BCAA's to sip during your workout too if you haven't already. I'm all over that stuff myself right now...


----------



## freakyfred

It's been a shitty day, buuuut I get to go to London next week so I'm excited about that. Gonna see The Book of Mormon.


----------



## lille

This week has been hellish, but today was actually a good day. I laughed and my boyfriend was more himself.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Get yourself some BCAA's to sip during your workout too if you haven't already. I'm all over that stuff myself right now...



Definitely. I'm out at the moment, but I like to do 5 grams pre and post along with 5 grams of creatine both pre and post workout.


----------



## BigChaz

I made a really good sandwich today and I really enjoyed it. I'm a simple man


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm about to skype/facetime with my favorite lover.


----------



## it's only me

that my power was finally turned back on today between 3:00 & 3:30pm, ice storm knocked it out sunday & we just got it back on Thursday.


----------



## Aust99

It's 5:30 on a Friday and I get to stay home with my dogs, order in some dinner and watch a movie! Yay.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sounds like heaven to me. 



Aust99 said:


> It's 5:30 on a Friday and I get to stay home with my dogs, order in some dinner and watch a movie! Yay.


----------



## Esther

I found AVOCADOS.
They were extremely overpriced but AVOCADOS.
Way too hard to find here.


----------



## Mordecai

I had a nice massage today!


----------



## loopytheone

I have become older!  I leveled up! Who knows when I finally evolve?


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> It's been a shitty day, buuuut I get to go to London next week so I'm excited about that. Gonna see The Book of Mormon.



Lucky guy, I still have not been able to get tickets.


----------



## HDANGEL15

freakyfred said:


> It's been a shitty day, buuuut I get to go to London next week so I'm excited about that. Gonna see The Book of Mormon.





biglynch said:


> Lucky guy, I still have not been able to get tickets.



*It is playing here right now...and I hear it is fabulous...but tx are $$$ way PRICEY!!!*


----------



## Amaranthine

This board seems to be brimming with life again, and that makes me happy :happy:

Also, having a Saturday night in with bunches of fresh produce and new books and music.


----------



## terpsichore

i'm happy that the weather today is/was NICE! perfect actually. 60 degrees and sunny. amazing.


----------



## lille

I get to see one of my favorite guys tomorrow. He just happens to have four legs, hooves, and weigh 1,000lbs.


----------



## ITheFire

Had a rare and wonderful sighting of the mythical SSBHM while at Golden Corral. I about shrieked like a pterodactyl in delight when I noticed that he had to use two chairs. Not sure if I've ever seen one around where I live, so it definitely made my day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cloudy Sunday in Seattle, great coffee at a local shop, dictionary in hand, and a book in German. 

Heute ist ein schöner tag!


----------



## Gingembre

freakyfred said:


> It's been a shitty day, buuuut I get to go to London next week so I'm excited about that. Gonna see The Book of Mormon.



Ohhh you'll love it, it's great. Ruddy small seats/no legroom tho!


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cloudy Sunday in Seattle, great coffee at a local shop, dictionary in hand, and a book in German.
> 
> Heute ist ein schöner tag!



Oh hey! Speaking of German... I was wondering if you would do a cover of Nena's 99 Luftballoons (German version of course)? Should I dare you rather than ask? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> Oh hey! Speaking of German... I was wondering if you would do a cover of Nena's 99 Luftballoons (German version of course)? Should I dare you rather than ask?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8



Maybe I'll drop it off in the random voice messages thread


----------



## agouderia

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cloudy Sunday in Seattle, great coffee at a local shop, dictionary in hand, and a book in German.
> 
> Heute ist ein schöner *T*ag!



Ja, hier war auch ein wunderschöner Tag! Frühling nach einem Winter, der keiner war.
Capitilization by the way is the bane of German spelling - otherwise it's easy, since it follows phonetic rules (... in contrast to English!)

Which book are you reading? All I could decipher from the pic was 'Wohnhöhle' (... not a piece of vocab you'll seriously need IRL, but a great example of the fun things you can come up with in German by having the option of pretty randomly glueing together nouns) ? Judging from the illustration, it could be something by Janosch?



fat9276 said:


> Oh hey! Speaking of German... I was wondering if you would do a cover of Nena's 99 Luftballoons (German version of course)? Should I dare you rather than ask?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8



No, please no, no, noooooo! Not Nena, not 99 Luftballons, anything but that. I'll offer a play list, carnival's music, anything else....


----------



## LeoGibson

Leftovers. 

I smoked 5 racks of ribs, a dozen leg quarters, and 3 links of sausage yesterday. I'll be munching barbecue all week long!:eat2:


----------



## MattB

fat9276 said:


> Oh hey! Speaking of German... I was wondering if you would do a cover of Nena's 99 Luftballoons (German version of course)? Should I dare you rather than ask?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8



I'd like to hear a Hozay acoustic version of some Kraftwerk.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> Leftovers.
> 
> I smoked 5 racks of ribs, a dozen leg quarters, and 3 links of sausage yesterday. I'll be munching barbecue all week long!:eat2:



Aw snap, bbq chat.

What did you put on the ribs? What kind of wood? How long did you smoke me?

I NEEDS THE DEETS.


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> I'd like to hear a Hozay acoustic version of some Kraftwerk.




waxy men and light up ties... I was hypnotized! :blink:


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> Aw snap, bbq chat.
> 
> What did you put on the ribs? What kind of wood? How long did you smoke me?
> 
> I NEEDS THE DEETS.



A dry rub that is my wife's secret recipe and she won't share with me because I tend to drink a few beers while cooking and have loose lips!

Mesquite this time, but that was only because the place I get my wood from was out of pecan.

I smoked the ribs for nearly 5 hours on a low medium heat and the chicken for about 3 or so hours. The sausage took about an hour.


----------



## Goreki

Chocolate, pasta for dinner, four day weekend, fallout, long term internet crushes, Bob's Burgers, teasing cats, driving lessons, naps, furious masturbation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Chocolate, pasta for dinner, four day weekend, fallout, *long term internet crushes,* Bob's Burgers, teasing cats, driving lessons, naps,* furious masturbation*.



I'm okay with the fact that these are both about me, as well as others. I can share the spotlight.


----------



## Tad

I had a great, busy, weekend, and am still feeling a happy mix of stimulated and blissed out from it  

Saturday I went skiing with my 15 year old son and 78 year old father, and it was just an awesome day on the slopes. 
-	First of all it was brilliantly sunny and just below the freezing mark, and the snow was perfect eastern skiing (hard, flat, but not icy). 
-	Id just adjusted bindings to let my son and I swap skis, and he was a lot happier with what had been my new skis (fully modern, short, parabolic skis), and was skiing hard and eagerly compared to the last year or so when hed been a bit indifferent about skiing. And I was happier on what had been his skis (hand me downs from my father, actually), which are closer to the old style long and straight skis I grew up with. 
-	My father had a great day skiing, which was awesome because hed gone skiing on his own one day earlier this winter and encountered horrible conditions that drove him off the hill after a couple of runs, and hed been wondering if his skiing days were finally done. Well, he was having a blast on Saturday, and hopefully will be good for a while still--but if by any chance that was his last day skiing, at least it was a good one.

Sunday I had a geek day with a couple of friends, and with my son with us for much of it. We played a video game (Starcraft), a nerdy card game (Magic: the Gathering), and even fit in a bit of ping-pong. I sent the boy home about 5pm, and apparently he was passed out by 8pm, worn out from hanging with the old--errr, I mean experienced-nerds. Anyway, we had a great time, although the time flew by too quickly!

Only regret is that I didnt get to spend much time with my wife, however as she was working a chunk of each day on a temp job that fell into her lap I wouldnt have seen a lot of her anyway. Next weekend well make sure to get out and do some stuff together.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> A dry rub that is my wife's secret recipe and she won't share with me because I tend to drink a few beers while cooking and have loose lips!
> 
> Mesquite this time, but that was only because the place I get my wood from was out of pecan.
> 
> I smoked the ribs for nearly 5 hours on a low medium heat and the chicken for about 3 or so hours. The sausage took about an hour.




Pecan is my favorite wood to smoke with. I honestly just can't stand mesquite. I have only had one thing I like smoked with mesquite - ham. Other than that, just can't make myself like it. I wish pecan wood was easier to find. Anytime someone comes across some and they dont need it for smoking, it's like every guy within 30 miles has an alarm that goes off.

5 hours is a pretty aggressive cook time for ribs. Nice job!


----------



## Fuzzy

LeoGibson said:


> Leftovers.
> 
> I smoked 5 racks of ribs, a dozen leg quarters, and 3 links of sausage yesterday. I'll be munching barbecue all week long!:eat2:



I need to get me a smoker. Really need.


----------



## Fuzzy

I think its because we all feel Spring.. or was it the Time zone change. We finally got more snow.. we need all the snow we can get.


----------



## RentonBob

Looking forward to being in Vegas on Monday and being able to spend time at the pool


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> I think its because we all feel Spring.. or was it the Time zone change. We finally got more snow.. we need all the snow we can get.


I lived there -- and you're not kidding about the snow. 

People not from that area might think he's talking about the (usually awesome) ski resorts. He's not. That snowpack IS the Wasatch Front's water supply! 

Can't say I enjoyed shoveling the stuff all those winters, or months of leaving my motorcycle parked, but that doesn't mean I didn't understand how important it was.

I still miss Ogden and the mountains every once in a while.


----------



## Amaranthine

The single, solitary thing that could have fixed my day happened. Saving me from two tests and a probable make-up oral quiz after getting 3 hours of sleep, the rare event of a university...

*Snow day!*

:bounce:


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> The single, solitary thing that could have fixed my day happened. Saving me from two tests and a probable make-up oral quiz after getting 3 hours of sleep, the rare event of a university...
> 
> *Snow day!*
> 
> :bounce:



Woot! Nice save, mother nature


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> The single, solitary thing that could have fixed my day happened. Saving me from two tests and a probable make-up oral quiz after getting 3 hours of sleep, the rare event of a university...
> 
> *Snow day!*
> 
> :bounce:



I miss snow days.


----------



## Donna

I know most folks will think this is lame, but I am over the moon happy that one of my favorite authors is releasing a new book in a series that I practically grew up reading (the first book was published in 1976 when I was ten and I swiped my big brother's copy. From then on I was hooked.) I'm counting down the days until the book's October 28th release. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> I know most folks will think this is lame, but I am over the moon happy that one of my favorite authors is releasing a new book in a series that I practically grew up reading (the first book was published in 1976 when I was ten and I swiped my big brother's copy. From then on I was hooked.) I'm counting down the days until the book's October 28th release. :happy:



Do we get to know what the series is?


----------



## Donna

Tad said:


> Do we get to know what the series is?



Hah...didn't realize I did that. It's the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice. She announced this past Sunday that the sequel to 'Queen of the Damned' will be called 'Prince Lestat' and will be released October 28th. 

Like I said, most everyone I know thinks it's lame that I am this excited about a novel being released. I'm a dork, but I wear it proudly. :blush:


----------



## lille

Donna said:


> Hah...didn't realize I did that. It's the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice. She announced this past Sunday that the sequel to 'Queen of the Damned' will be called 'Prince Lestat' and will be released October 28th.
> 
> Like I said, most everyone I know thinks it's lame that I am this excited about a novel being released. I'm a dork, but I wear it proudly. :blush:



Oh cool! Not lame.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Moving sucks so much ass, but it'll be worth it in the end. I'm pretty fucking stoked about the new place.


----------



## LeoGibson

Beer. Cold, cold beer. That is all.


----------



## lille

I'm going to take time today to have fun. And by have fun I mean sew a vest for my lizard so that once summer hits I can put her on a leash and take her out for a stroll in the yard. Plus she'll look totally adorable.


----------



## Mordecai

Monday is the end of my work week - weekend ahoy!


----------



## x0emnem0x

St. Patricks Day! Hopefully it's as good as I am looking forward too. Family, friends, fun, and drinking!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I saw the greatest thing of my life today...that is all.


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw the greatest thing of my life today...that is all.



I didn't know you were peeping on me, Hozay. Creeper.


----------



## lille

I have Friday off, the hair store in my hometown will fix my flute for super cheap, and I'm in the process of setting up an interview with a really cool program for a possible internship for next year.


----------



## Fuzzy

Today, I received a gift of a large sum in restricted stock (RSUs) from my company in recognition of a job well done. I'm happy about this. Slightly. I can't touch them until they're fully vested in 2017. :blink:


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> Today, I received a gift of a large sum in restricted stock (RSUs) from my company in recognition of a job well done. I'm happy about this. Slightly. I can't touch them until they're fully vested in 2017. :blink:



yah that is typical.....we like the job that you've done....so here is a reward IF you chain yourself to us. Take it as a compliment (they want you to keep working for them!), but never count on the stocks until they are hatched, so to speak.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fuzzy said:


> Today, I received a gift of a large sum in restricted stock (RSUs) from my company in recognition of a job well done. I'm happy about this. Slightly. I can't touch them until they're fully vested in 2017. :blink:



*sounds almost as exciting as my UNICORN!!! (i got for collecting $$$ that no one thought we would ever see in my first week on the job)
* 

View attachment Unicorn.jpg


----------



## terpsichore

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw the greatest thing of my life today...that is all.



you tease. what did you see?!

i'm happy right now because i'm at a coffee shop trying to fix my technology issues and the lady next to me is speaking French into her phone, and i can actually understand 90% of what she's saying. 

also happy about my birthday present; my best friend from home sent me a "free hugs" shirt.


----------



## Goreki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sounds almost as exciting as my UNICORN!!! (i got for collecting $$$ that no one thought we would ever see in my first week on the job)
> *


Oh my lord! I had two twin unicorns in blue and pink when I was younger, same material and style, different pose. I'd unirep you if I could


----------



## AuntHen

My life. How it's going, where it's headed, who shares it with me. I am in a good good place and its getting better and I only see it reaching amazing very very soon:happy:


----------



## terpsichore

people are racing each other down the hall in rolling office chairs right now. i cannot stop laughing.


----------



## fat hiker

Mordecai said:


> I miss snow days.



Our college never has them. (Despite being deep in the subarctic snow belt, the last time the college closed for weather was the 1997 ice storm.)

We have, however, been evacuated twice in the last two years for natural gas leaks!


----------



## missyj1978

Spring Break is right around the corner!!!


----------



## bigmac

Got a not guilty verdict this morning. One more violent predator back on the street.


----------



## biglynch

bigmac said:


> Got a not guilty verdict this morning. One more violent predator back on the street.



I don't get it.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> I don't get it.



He's a defense lawyer, so most of the time when he wins, we all lose.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> He's a defense lawyer, so most of the time when he wins, we all lose.



That's why you like me! I'm the good guy!


----------



## CleverBomb

bigmac said:


> Got a not guilty verdict this morning. One more violent predator back on the street.


How much sarcasm is involved here?


----------



## bigmac

LeoGibson said:


> He's a defense lawyer, so most of the time when he wins, we all lose.



Just a little bit of sarcasm


----------



## bigmac

CleverBomb said:


> How much sarcasm is involved here?



A little bit. Actually it was a case of overreaching by the DA. My client was willing to plead to felony assault -- he never denied he beat up the victim -- he did deny taking his wallet. The DA wanted the strike offense (robbery) -- she swung for the fence and came up short.


----------



## CleverBomb

bigmac said:


> A little bit. Actually it was a case of overreaching by the DA. My client was willing to plead to felony assault -- he never denied he beat up the victim -- he did deny taking his wallet. The DA wanted the strike offense (robbery) -- she swung for the fence and came up short.


Thanks for the explanation. 

As usual, I find myself disturbed by the degree with which mandatory minimum sentencing and three-strikes laws have substituted prosecutorial discretion for judicial discretion. But that's not really a topic for this part of the boards, is it?

Anyhow, I'm happy to have paid my car loan off yesterday. Hasn't really sunk in yet, though.


----------



## Goreki

I'm looking forward to next week. Day off on Monday, payday on Tuesday, stalk.. Uh.. Check out a hot guy at the train station on Wednesday, get lasered in the face on Thursday, BEST DAY OF THE FREAKING YEAR on Friday, chill like a mofo on Saturday, and go to the onsen and hang out with my sisters on Sunday, watching Honey Boo Boo an eating pizza.
Boo-fucking-yah!


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> That's why you like me! I'm the good guy!



Even when your bad, you're the good guy!

(yeah, I'm fully aware that was a bit hacky, but I don't care, Im'a do it anyways.) 



bigmac said:


> Just a little bit of sarcasm



I kind of figured as much, and in truth, my response was a bit of sarcasm mixed with cynicism. I do realize the need for defense attorneys in our system and people I know and myself included have suffered at the hands of police and prosecutors who routinely overreach with no real regard for actual justice, but rather treat humans as pawns to further their own careers. It's just the really bad people that get off with a good lawyer that chap my ass.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

For some reason southparkstudios.com has southpark episodes in German, so I've been watching them and trying to take in as much as I can. It's been great. 

I'm more curious as to why the only two options for languages are English and German. Seems like an odd selection of choices.


----------



## Sadlock

I hope that after one year my house is finally sold anothing thing cared care off \o/


----------



## Yakatori

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_I'm more curious as to why the only two options for languages are English and German. *Seems like an odd selection of choices.*_"


I've always thought of Germany as being uniquely friendly throughout the non-English speaking world towards anything distinctly "American." A number of my musician friends/acquaintances, who (from my pov) were nothing really that special where I'm from, were able to "go on tour" throughout (almost exclusively) Germany. Where, apparently, they like pretty much love anything "punk" or "hardcore," ect...

So, you factor in things like how much English is spoken in other parts of the world where people have good access to online media, it then makes sense to see why putting something in German opens you up to pretty big market.

Conversely, my friend who's now traveling throughout South America says that only thing American thing which really stands out to him for how much everyone seem to like it is _The Simpsons_. Like, every other country or city he go to, there seems to be a Simpsons' themed cafe, juice-stand, or some sort of street art.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm giving a recommended bourbon a try tonight, and I am very impressed with the quality and taste, especially at its price point. It is Buffalo Trace out of Kentucky and it is awesome. It has a sweet and spicy smokiness that unlocks hints of vanilla, and oak with a touch of aromatic tobacco with just a small splash of water and one ice cube. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Goreki

LeoGibson said:


> I'm giving a recommended bourbon a try tonight, and I am very impressed with the quality and taste, especially at its price point. It is Buffalo Trace out of Kentucky and it is awesome. It has a sweet and spicy smokiness that unlocks hints of vanilla, and oak with a touch of aromatic tobacco with just a small splash of water and one ice cube. Two thumbs way up!


So, wanna be my partner in the send a snack thread?


----------



## LeoGibson

Goreki said:


> So, wanna be my partner in the send a snack thread?



Only if I can figure a way to send myself with it and enjoy it with you!!


----------



## Goreki

LeoGibson said:


> Only if I can figure a way to send myself with it and enjoy it with you!!


Break up the cost by sending different body parts separately over a long period if time. 

I'm happy because the current bitch in my company is going to job interviews. I want her gone. Actually, I want her fired, but it takes a shitload for that to happen, so I'll just have to settle for what I can get. Not even the director of the company finding out about her porn career has tipped the scales.

I find myself conflicted though; do I post pictures if he dumb arse to her new company once she's got the job, say in the first three months if her trial period? Or should I behave myself?


----------



## LeoGibson

Goreki said:


> Break up the cost by sending different body parts separately over a long period if time.....



Aye, it's just as I suspected. No matter which way I go it will cost an arm and a leg to get to Australia.


----------



## CleverBomb

Well played, Leo -- well played. 
I wish I could rep this.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Found a sweet tweed/charcoal blazer for work. I foresee myself spending a lot of money on coats in the future.


----------



## dharmabean

Moved into our new place. My room's carpet is cleaned. I have my painting and comic posters up. I am totally digging my new room, with a door... and my housemates are upstairs in their living area.


----------



## TwilightStarr

LeoGibson said:


> I'm giving a recommended bourbon a try tonight, and I am very impressed with the quality and taste, especially at its price point. It is Buffalo Trace out of Kentucky and it is awesome. It has a sweet and spicy smokiness that unlocks hints of vanilla, and oak with a touch of aromatic tobacco with just a small splash of water and one ice cube. Two thumbs way up!




If there is one thing we know how to do in Kentucky, it's bourbon! We have a pretty good lock down on horse racing too


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel good today. Not perfect or physically ok, just good.

It's beautiful out. I want more days like this. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had an interview and got a job offer and that was great and all. As soon as I accepted the offer I got responses, from three other well known local places. The one that really stood out to me was Amazon asking me to come in for a day of interviews. It was just kind of nice to see that my "skills" are desired and I'm not as much of a schlub as I think I am. 

Working for a Fortune 50 company has its advantages and apparently looks good on a resume. 

I'm sad I had to turn Amazon and those other places down, but I'm really excited to be starting where I will be.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Summary: Look at all the good things that are happening because I'm so great!



As for the title...isn't that for when everything goes _wrong?_ Unless it's raining money or hookers or blow.


----------



## RentonBob

Pshhhhh! We live in Seattle. When it tries to rain it drizzles. 

Congrats on the new job bud!!!


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had an interview and got a job offer and that was great and all. As soon as I accepted the offer I got responses, from three other well known local places. The one that really stood out to me was Amazon asking me to come in for a day of interviews. It was just kind of nice to see that my "skills" are desired and I'm not as much of a schlub as I think I am.
> 
> Working for a Fortune 50 company has its advantages and apparently looks good on a resume.
> 
> I'm sad I had to turn Amazon and those other places down, but I'm really excited to be starting where I will be.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> As for the title...isn't that for when everything goes _wrong?_ Unless it's raining money or hookers or blow.



Well the idea is that I'm going to use the income from my new job to buy more money, hookers, AND blow. So I figured the title was fitting. 



RentonBob said:


> Pshhhhh! We live in Seattle. When it tries to rain it drizzles.
> 
> Congrats on the new job bud!!!



TRUE! I try to tell people that it just drizzles, but they don't understand!

Thank you sir!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well the idea is that I'm going to use the income from my new job to buy more money, hookers, AND blow. So I figured the title was fitting.



Ugh. It's the perfect trio! I can totally see you using a crisp $100 to do blow off a hooker's ass. 

This is the opposite of being happy about something, but it's relevant. After watching the Wolf of Wall Street the other day, I came to realize that doing coke off a female's posterior involved putting the coke in the crack. I always envisioned laying out a neat line on the cheek. The appeal's gone :/


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Ugh. It's the perfect trio! I can totally see you using a crisp $100 to do blow off a hooker's ass.
> 
> This is the opposite of being happy about something, but it's relevant. After watching the Wolf of Wall Street the other day, I came to realize that doing coke off a female's posterior involved putting the coke in the crack. I always envisioned laying out a neat line on the cheek. The appeal's gone :/



Butt crack


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Butt crack



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You're amazing. Everyone knows it.

Way to go, Mr!

:bow:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had an interview and got a job offer and that was great and all. As soon as I accepted the offer I got responses, from three other well known local places. The one that really stood out to me was Amazon asking me to come in for a day of interviews. It was just kind of nice to see that my "skills" are desired and I'm not as much of a schlub as I think I am.
> 
> Working for a Fortune 50 company has its advantages and apparently looks good on a resume.
> 
> I'm sad I had to turn Amazon and those other places down, but I'm really excited to be starting where I will be.


----------



## Rojodi

The sun is out
The temp's over 50
It smells like Spring


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Ugh. It's the perfect trio! I can totally see you using a crisp $100 to do blow off a hooker's ass.
> 
> This is the opposite of being happy about something, but it's relevant. After watching the Wolf of Wall Street the other day, I came to realize that doing coke off a female's posterior involved putting the coke in the crack. I always envisioned laying out a neat line on the cheek. The appeal's gone :/



I've heard you can also do it in the curve where the ass meets the small of the back as long as you have a stripper with a nice round posterior.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> This is the opposite of being happy about something, but it's relevant. After watching the Wolf of Wall Street the other day, I came to realize that doing coke off a female's posterior involved putting the coke in the crack. I always envisioned laying out a neat line on the cheek. The appeal's gone :/



What? Why? Wait, scratch that, I don't want to know why.....just blech--suddenly sounds a lot less decadently glamorous :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

April 1st was my 20th anniversary of quitting smoking.

Usually I remember every year and for some reason it slipped past me.
Not one drag, not one cigarette, no green happy smokes....just cold turkey, baby.

One of the few things i'm really proud of doing.

:bow:


----------



## Tad

That is awesome, Surly! Can't rep you at the moment, but will try to remember to come back later....

=====================================

Had 2nd term parent teacher interview yesterday (son's school does two semesters per year, totally different classes and teachers each semester). Two teachers mentioned how they hope to have our boy in their class next year--one was one of his teachers from the first semester, who we happened to meet in the the hallway. Given that historically he's not always been the easiest student to have in a class (always a good kid, just struggled a fair bit with being a student/being at school due to asperger's like issues), this was pretty cool to hear. We like to think he is pretty awesome, but nice to see that some others think that too.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> April 1st was my 20th anniversary of quitting smoking.
> 
> Usually I remember every year and for some reason it slipped past me.
> Not one drag, not one cigarette, no green happy smokes....just cold turkey, baby.
> 
> One of the few things i'm really proud of doing.
> 
> :bow:



Congrats! Super Bowl Sunday was my 8 year! But I reserve the right to go back to enjoying the Green Happy ones should I ever quit driving a truck or it becomes legal to do so!


----------



## bigmac

My son just announced his engagement. Looks like he's all grown up.


----------



## RentonBob

My washing machine died. :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

RentonBob said:


> My washing machine died. :doh:



Congrats?


----------



## RentonBob

LeoGibson said:


> Congrats?



Haha... Wrong thread... :doh:


----------



## lille

Had a fabulous hike, then chinese buffet, and then a long walk along the beach, all with friends. Just what I needed.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> My washing machine died. :doh:





LeoGibson said:


> Congrats?



hahahaha, this made me laugh WAY more that a normal, healthy amount.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Finally saw Bruce Springsteen a.k.a. The Boss in concert! and to top it off it was free! best concert and day ever yay! Bruce did great man. Can't out Boss the Boss man. :bow::happy:


----------



## IcecreamMonster

There is one of those awesome Goodfellas pizzas in the oven, it is supposed to be share size but it is alllll for me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> April 1st was my 20th anniversary of quitting smoking.
> 
> Usually I remember every year and for some reason it slipped past me.
> Not one drag, not one cigarette, no green happy smokes....just cold turkey, baby.
> 
> One of the few things i'm really proud of doing.
> 
> :bow:



*THAT is as good as it gets.....along the same theme kinda

I am going back to the gym after 2 years OFF...and so excited to get those endorphins going at 6am!!! manana SPIN CLASS!!!! *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Starting a new gig today. Pretty excited about using my lingual skills and spitting that hot fire.


----------



## Surlysomething

Good luck, Josie. 

I know you'll rock it though! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Starting a new gig today. Pretty excited about using my lingual skills and spitting that hot fire.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay has got this in the bag. Look, we all grew up with Bill Nye. We know that bowties make you legit.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Starting a new gig today. Pretty excited about using my lingual skills and spitting that hot fire.



A little late to the party on this one to wish you buena suerte, but I here's to starting a new gig, cheers!


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> Hozay has got this in the bag. Look, we all grew up with Bill Nye. We know that bowties make you legit.



Word

......


----------



## lille

I have the sweetest boyfriend ever, he sang me to sleep over the phone last night. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Good luck, Josie.
> 
> I know you'll rock it though!





BigChaz said:


> Hozay has got this in the bag. Look, we all grew up with Bill Nye. We know that bowties make you legit.





LeoGibson said:


> A little late to the party on this one to wish you buena suerte, but I here's to starting a new gig, cheers!



Thanks guys, it was the most intense first day ever. 

End of quarter meeting, catered lunch from a local joint we support, happy hour after work that was completely paid for. Tons of booze and food, and then on to a post happy hour after the first. I left my home at 7, got home at 10:30.

On to day two


----------



## Amaranthine

I don't know them all that well, but I heard one of my roommates come in sobbing tonight, after (from what I overheard) having found out she got cheated on. 

And it's her week to take out the trash, so I figured I'd go take it out for her, and the universe rewarded me with a shooting star. The first I've seen in I don't know how long! :happy:

Life is so much nicer now that I can take my strange early AM walks and see stars instead of clouds.


----------



## Yakatori

I get happy over things like that too. Even though I don't alwaysy understand why. The critical side of me is like "_Oh, this is sort of trivial..._" But, whatever.

The only shooting star I ever saw was last summer. I was walking into Starbucks and realized I'd forgotten something. I don't even remember what it was (wallet? travel-mug/cup?); but, no sooner than I just stepped back outside, I could see it moving across the skyline, against the silhouette of this giant hill behind the parking lot. There was no-one standing right next to me; so, in that flash of recognition of what I was seeing I also realized that it was all too quick to even bother with trying to point it out. Or even bother with saying anything about it. But, still...

Also, this new season of _Amish Mafia_: New characters. New territories. New threats. I'm holding out hope for the possibility of yet a third season.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm happy that it's finally the tail end of the week and that my vacation is almost here.


----------



## RentonBob

Sushi for lunch today to celebrate my raise  YUM!!!!


----------



## biglynch

Just booked a little 4 day break in Prague for the start of May. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Prague is awesome



biglynch said:


> Just booked a little 4 day break in Prague for the start of May. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## biglynch

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Prague is awesome



Agreed, its my 5th visit. Wonderful city.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *



Congratulations on your personal achievement. It's always great to fulfill something that is so important to you.


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *



Great Job!!! :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm 64 lbs down as of today and completely diabetes and medication free... and I still have a nice round and soft belly!

Win/win?


----------



## Goreki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *


That must have taken immense strength and guts. My hat is definitely off to you.


----------



## Surlysomething

SO *BADASS*! Congrats!

:bow:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *



This is incredibly impressive. You are a rock!


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## TwilightStarr

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *



Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tomorrow is going to be a delicious day. Every Wednesday at work we have lunch catered by a local joint that we work with. So there's free lunch, but I also get to go to dinner with the CEO tomorrow as well. Swanky joint, local, a place we work with. It's called Staple and Fancy...I'm pretty fucking excited about this. No menu for us, apparently since we're business partners we get to go in and the Chef makes us whatever he wants, a la tasting menu. Free food ALL DAY!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Where the hell do you work? I WANT IT!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a delicious day. Every Wednesday at work we have lunch catered by a local joint that we work with. So there's free lunch, but I also get to go to dinner with the CEO tomorrow as well. Swanky joint, local, a place we work with. It's called Staple and Fancy...I'm pretty fucking excited about this. No menu for us, apparently since we're business partners we get to go in and the Chef makes us whatever he wants, a la tasting menu. Free food ALL DAY!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Congratulations on your personal achievement. It's always great to fulfill something that is so important to you.





RentonBob said:


> Great Job!!! :bow:





Goreki said:


> That must have taken immense strength and guts. My hat is definitely off to you.





Surlysomething said:


> SO *BADASS*! Congrats!
> 
> :bow:





Ninja Glutton said:


> This is incredibly impressive. You are a rock!





CastingPearls said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!





TwilightStarr said:


> Awesome!! Congrats!!



*Thank you ONE AND ALL...for the outpouring.....just one day at a time *


----------



## bigmac

I have a case where opposing counsel is a total jerk. Judge just ruled on a motion I filed -- he accepted my arguments and rejected this ass's lame assertions. 

The fact he's from Silicon Valley makes this all the sweeter.

Here's the judge's ruling:

_CV000963 Paula Davis, et al. vs. Alana McLendon-Cammon, et al. 

Demurrer 

The general demurrer by defendants Alana McClendon and Roy Cammon to the first 
amended complaint is SUSTAINED with leave to amend on the ground that no facts are 
alleged showing that any of the named plaintiffs possess standing to assert a statutory 
claim for elder financial abuse on behalf of decedent Beatrice Jean Crow. Statutory 
causes of action, such as a claim under the Elder Abuse and Dependent Adult Civil 
Protection Act, must be alleged with particularity. (Covenant Care, Inc. v. Superior Court 
(2004) 32 Cal.4th 771, 790.) Further, if plaintiff’s lack of standing to sue appears on the 
face of the complaint or from matters judicially noticeable, a general demurrer lies for 
failure to state a cause of action in this plaintiff. (County of Fresno v. Shelton (1998) 66 
Cal.App.4th 996, 1009.) In this case, there are no allegations in the first amended 
complaint establishing plaintiffs’ standing to maintain a cause of action for financial 
elder abuse in accordance with Welfare and Institutions Code section 15657.3, 
subdivisions (d) and (e). In light of the Court’s ruling, it is unnecessary for the Court to 
decide the other arguments asserted by defendants._


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hawks win!

W


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Three Old fashioneds, and a plethora of food later, I had an amazing night with coworkers and bosses. The best part was, while it was a business dinner, it didn't fell stuffy and formulaic at all. their commitment to transparency is amazing and allows for even the lowest level of employees in on business decisions. 

Also, the free booze and free food never hurt.


----------



## Surlysomething

FLIP FLOPS + SUN + WARM!

:bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My swimmer's ear cleared up last night. I can hear again!


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> FLIP FLOPS + SUN + WARM!



Where did you travel to? Because sunny in Vancouver.....nah!


----------



## Surlysomething

Seriously? Have you been here? Haha

We had the best summer on record last year. Suck it Ontario! Haha




Tad said:


> Where did you travel to? Because sunny in Vancouver.....nah!


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *18 years clean and sober....one day at a time *



wow, congratulations! 

I JUST GOT A HORSE! I mean I (we  ) decided to help an animal foundation from our city and get one of their horses under our wings. He is saved from slaughterhouse and is one side blind but hes a great guy. Since I was a kid I had a huge heart for animals and I've always been helping them but this is a huuuuggeeee step for me! And Im also really happy that my boyfriend got into helping animals as well. He even goes to the shelter every week with me to get the doggies out!


----------



## tankyguy

Made 33rd trip around the Sun and am currently full of steak and ice cream cake.
Good as reason as any to be happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy Bday, sounds like you had a good time! 





tankyguy said:


> Made 33rd trip around the Sun and am currently full of steak and ice cream cake.
> Good as reason as any to be happy.


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> wow, congratulations!
> 
> I JUST GOT A HORSE! I mean I (we  ) decided to help an animal foundation from our city and get one of their horses under our wings. He is saved from slaughterhouse and is one side blind but hes a great guy. Since I was a kid I had a huge heart for animals and I've always been helping them but this is a huuuuggeeee step for me! And Im also really happy that my boyfriend got into helping animals as well. He even goes to the shelter every week with me to get the doggies out!



That's so exciting! As some one who worked has worked with rescue horses for a few years, including blind and partially blind horses, I think it's so great that you're giving this guy a second chance.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> That's so exciting! As some one who worked has worked with rescue horses for a few years, including blind and partially blind horses, I think it's so great that you're giving this guy a second chance.



You have no idea how excited I am!  he is a cold blood and so sweetly fat right now since he's having a good life I just can't wait to take him to the beach and bare back ride him!  he was sold to the slaughterhouse because of the part blindness and except from that he's in great shape so I can actually work with him. The other horse we are taking care of is really sick tho and my heart is breaking but with the right meds I ordered from Czech there is a huge chance she will get better. She's 24 and worked hard her while life so I really want her spend the rest in the best conditions possible. 

Actually you can probably see how excited I am...:blush:


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> You have no idea how excited I am!  he is a cold blood and so sweetly fat right now since he's having a good life I just can't wait to take him to the beach and bare back ride him!  he was sold to the slaughterhouse because of the part blindness and except from that he's in great shape so I can actually work with him. The other horse we are taking care of is really sick tho and my heart is breaking but with the right meds I ordered from Czech there is a huge chance she will get better. She's 24 and worked hard her while life so I really want her spend the rest in the best conditions possible.
> 
> Actually you can probably see how excited I am...:blush:


Blind in one eye is no limitation to a horse with the right attitude. I hope your mare pulls through.


----------



## LeoGibson

Is there anything better than daytime drinking?


----------



## Surlysomething

daytime sex followed by daytime napping

:happy:




LeoGibson said:


> Is there anything better than daytime drinking?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> daytime sex followed by daytime napping
> 
> :happy:



Dammit T, you have a point there. Although for me, it would be daytime sex combined with daytime drinking!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You can't beat a good........nap. 




LeoGibson said:


> Dammit T, you have a point there. Although for me, it would be daytime sex combined with daytime drinking!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The CEO of the company I worked for hit me up on Friday and said he had heard that I liked soccer and offered me one of his season tickets. 

Just got back from the game with a few coworkers and it was fantastic. I hope I get to go with them again.


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> daytime sex followed by daytime napping
> 
> :happy:



AMEN! 

I'm currently at Warsaw and just saw another great American football game. We have our own nfl lol and it's totally awesome and SEXY oh man OLs :blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hawks won yesterday and my migraine is gone. Thank you satan


----------



## JenFromOC

Sitting on a porch in a small town in rural Nebraska wearing yoga pants and a tank top. It's 76 degrees with a slight breeze and I'm sipping a Diet Coke. The only sound is crickets and the occasional truck on the distant highway. I can't help but feel that I'm meant to be here..


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Tomorrow morning, I will be taking my last undergraduate exam ever, and Saturday, I will walk across the stage at FedEx Forum and officially become a college graduate. THAT is what I am happy about.


----------



## Amaranthine

I just finished my thesis. And now there's one test, one essay, and one thesis defense to vanquish before graduating :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> I just finished my thesis. And now there's one test, one essay, and one thesis defense to vanquish before graduating :bounce:



*sounds like amazing progress!!! one step at a time *


----------



## loopytheone

I finally found something to wear on my night out on friday and so don't have to haul my ass to town! :bow: I'm about 40lbs heavier than the last time I tried to wear any of my awesome clothes and most of them are either painfully tight or simply wont come close to doing up across my chest but I managed to find a crimson velvet spaghetti strap top and a black punky skirt that just about fit and that will do nicely!


----------



## Tad

sounds cute, Loopy (so cute you should think about putting a pic up in http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45116 )

===========================================

I'm happy that we are being promised by the weather people that, by the end of the week, the overnight lows will stay in the double digits, and the highs will start flirting with 20C. Dare we dream of finally packing the gloves away for the season? (50 and 68, respectively, for those still using degrees F).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My life seems to be on a general upswing which is great. 

I just didn't expect to have such a booming social life. I'm fucking exhausted. I've been out every night for the passed couple of weeks and am ready to just be home.


----------



## Surlysomething

The PNW looks good on you, Josie.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My life seems to be on a general upswing which is great.
> 
> I just didn't expect to have such a booming social life. I'm fucking exhausted. I've been out every night for the passed couple of weeks and am ready to just be home.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> Sitting on a porch in a small town in rural Nebraska wearing yoga pants and a tank top. It's 76 degrees with a slight breeze and I'm sipping a Diet Coke. The only sound is crickets and the occasional truck on the distant highway. I can't help but feel that I'm meant to be here..



This sounds like my absolute dream life. The quiet midwest calls to me.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Tad

This past weekend brought the first truly warm weather weve seen this year, and everyone was out enjoying it, mostly in Summer clothes. As an appreciator of all things fat I always enjoy people watching when the first warm weather hits, since you know some people will have grown since they last wore summer clothes. Beyond the general allure of people in too-tight clothing, I like to see how they are handling themselvesespecially if they are head up, enjoying the weather, paying no attention to what anyone else may think about them (or at least: giving that impression).

But the particular thing that is still making me smile when I think about it was a bit different. Wed biked downtown to buy some books, and were working our way back out along a fairly busy path alongside the canal. I was stuck for a little bit behind one college-aged couple. She was a petite blonde in full on cute summer stuff (as opposed to sultrythink more Willow than Cordelia, if you ever watched Buffy), pretty clearly having made an effort with the outfit, to make an impression. He was tall, dark haired, and a rare pear-shaped BHM, frankly overdressed for the weather so perhaps not the most confident in his body--or possibly he just hadnt listened to the weather forecast.

Anyway, as they were strolling along he was explaining something at length, gesturing and talking animatedly. I couldnt make out the words, but I did have the impression that he may have been lecturing about some topic near and dear to his heart. Meanwhile she kept shooting him these twitterpated glances that to me sure read Im not really listening to what you are on about, but Im so smitten that any excuse to walk with you and listen to you is fantastic in my book. Seriously, Ive seldom seen anyone look more smitten in my life.

So, basically, Im happy that I got to see a young BHM/FFA couple strolling along in full youthful passion.


----------



## lille

I made myself a scented neck pillow. It's full of ice so it's pretty heavy but they weight is kind of nice and it's soft and fuzzy and smells like lavender and camomile.


----------



## RentonBob

I had forgotten about the bonus program for referring new employees and when I looked at my check today I noticed a nice big chunk of change on there for a referral I had made a few months ago... Great way to start my weekend


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> I had forgotten about the bonus program for referring new employees and when I looked at my check today I noticed a nice big chunk of change on there for a referral I had made a few months ago... Great way to start my weekend



Beer is on Bob!!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Beer is on Bob!!



Dinner at The Rock


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Dinner at The Rock



Bob is so generous everyone. Dinner at the rock...ON BOB!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Bob is so generous everyone. Dinner at the rock...ON BOB!!!



** Small print and legal disclaimer **

Only valid tonight between 5pm and 6pm at The Rock where Bob is actually present. You must identify yourself to Bob and Hozay at the time of service  Hit us up ladies


----------



## ODFFA

I just read about an arrest that was made in my neighbourhood today! Someone stole a cash machine at our nearest service station and was caught shortly after :bounce:

This round's on me!


----------



## The Dark Lady

I just found out today that this's what I did to the final comps exam for my Master's degree. 
http://youtu.be/kw4Ji4JKZ7Q?t=34s
To the comps, I proclaim: "OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!"

For the past three years, they've been my personal Jabberwocky. And I didn't know for sure how it went two weeks ago when I sat for that exam, but now I do. It took everything I had overcoming my neural obstacles to get through it, but it actually paid off in the end. My favorite professor who was one of my evaluators told me today I'd done it, & he even described me as "totally badass" & joked he'd try to get "Master of the Dark Places and Lady of Nightsounds" put on my diploma! 

And now I summon Goreki & ODFFA to do the Dark Lady dance of celebration with me because WITCHES FUCK YEAH.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcQWmHraBs



Tad said:


> But the particular thing that is still making me smile when I think about it was a bit different. Wed biked downtown to buy some books, and were working our way back out along a fairly busy path alongside the canal. I was stuck for a little bit behind one college-aged couple. She was a petite blonde in full on cute summer stuff (as opposed to sultrythink more Willow than Cordelia, if you ever watched Buffy), pretty clearly having made an effort with the outfit, to make an impression. He was tall, dark haired, and a rare pear-shaped BHM, frankly overdressed for the weather so perhaps not the most confident in his body--or possibly he just hadnt listened to the weather forecast.
> 
> Anyway, as they were strolling along he was explaining something at length, gesturing and talking animatedly. I couldnt make out the words, but I did have the impression that he may have been lecturing about some topic near and dear to his heart. Meanwhile she kept shooting him these twitterpated glances that to me sure read Im not really listening to what you are on about, but Im so smitten that any excuse to walk with you and listen to you is fantastic in my book. Seriously, Ive seldom seen anyone look more smitten in my life.
> 
> So, basically, Im happy that I got to see a young BHM/FFA couple strolling along in full youthful passion.



This story also made me really happy right now!


----------



## ODFFA

The Dark Lady said:


> I just found out today that this's what I did to the final comps exam for my Master's degree.
> http://youtu.be/kw4Ji4JKZ7Q?t=34s
> To the comps, I proclaim: "OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!"
> 
> For the past three years, they've been my personal Jabberwocky. And I didn't know for sure how it went two weeks ago when I sat for that exam, but now I do. It took everything I had overcoming my neural obstacles to get through it, but it actually paid off in the end. My favorite professor who was one of my evaluators told me today I'd done it, & he even described me as "totally badass" & joked he'd try to get "Master of the Dark Places and Lady of Nightsounds" put on my diploma!
> 
> And now I summon Goreki & ODFFA to do the Dark Lady dance of celebration with me because WITCHES FUCK YEAH.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcQWmHraBs



Aaaaaa! Too much awesome :happy: Felicitations, masterful one! *Dances the shit out of that with the gorgeous queen of wit and the beautifully brainy lady of darkness!!!*


----------



## The Dark Lady

ODFFA said:


> Aaaaaa! Too much awesome :happy: Felicitations, masterful one! *Dances the shit out of that with the gorgeous queen of wit and the beautifully brainy lady of darkness!!!*



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, thank you, Swan Queen!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I AM SO HAPPEEEEEEEE AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been having a really great time at work, everyone has been super great, helpful, open, transparent, and generally fantastic. 

I received this note on my desk today with a gift certificate to a local and super tasty restaurant.





It's just really cool to have someone go out of their way and give me a pat on the back...said pat being free food 

Seriously though, this has been an amazing and prosperous time in my life.


----------



## MrSensible

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been having a really great time at work, everyone has been super great, helpful, open, transparent, and generally fantastic.
> 
> I received this note on my desk today with a gift certificate to a local and super tasty restaurant.
> 
> 
> It's just really cool to have someone go out of their way and give me a pat on the back...said pat being free food
> 
> Seriously though, this has been an amazing and prosperous time in my life.



That's a terrific thing to see; a little appreciation can go a long way. Congrats! :happy:


----------



## MrSensible

The Dark Lady said:


> I just found out today that this's what I did to the final comps exam for my Master's degree.
> http://youtu.be/kw4Ji4JKZ7Q?t=34s
> To the comps, I proclaim: "OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!"
> 
> For the past three years, they've been my personal Jabberwocky. And I didn't know for sure how it went two weeks ago when I sat for that exam, but now I do. It took everything I had overcoming my neural obstacles to get through it, but it actually paid off in the end. My favorite professor who was one of my evaluators told me today I'd done it, & he even described me as "totally badass" & joked he'd try to get "Master of the Dark Places and Lady of Nightsounds" put on my diploma!
> 
> And now I summon Goreki & ODFFA to do the Dark Lady dance of celebration with me because WITCHES FUCK YEAH.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcQWmHraBs
> 
> 
> 
> This story also made me really happy right now!



Major congrats on this too! Job fucking well done! I can't dance worth a shit -- or don't, I should say -- but in exchange, I offer you this emoticon slave whom clearly knows how to submit out of reverence to a particular Dark Lady. :bow:


----------



## bayone

Every time I see those plastic decorative garden sectional fences at the dollar store, I wish I were costume designer on some show that needs fantasy crowns. Today I was experimenting with one in the store, seeing if it would bend, when it snapped at the top rim. So I bought it and took it home. Now I just need some metallic paint and a production of _A Midsummer Nights Dream_ to go with it. 

View attachment crown.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

bayone said:


> ....I wish I were costume designer on some show that needs fantasy crowns. .



Oh man!! I love this. I can't wait to see a finished product.


----------



## bayone

Well, Terpsichore put a bug in my ear about a story set against a production of the play, so I figure this qualifies as research...


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> My favorite professor who was one of my evaluators told me today I'd done it, & he even described me as "totally badass" & joked he'd try to get "[/FONT]Master of the Dark Places and Lady of Nightsounds" put on my diploma!






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I received this note on my desk today with a gift certificate to a local and super tasty restaurant.



Glad to see awesomeness being recognized!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had an interesting day yesterday. A manager from one of our other departments approached me and asked to take me to lunch. Turns out she just wanted to meet the new people on a personal level. 

Free lunch, great company, free lunch!


----------



## freakyfred

Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.



Good stuff buddy.


----------



## Tad

freakyfred said:


> Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.



That sounds much better than the alternative!


----------



## Surlysomething

Whew. Glad to hear you're ok. 



freakyfred said:


> Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.



Always good to get an all clear. Glad I don't have to miss you yet. 

Another reason to be happy. Just got a couple of free mango lassis from visiting a merchant today. People love me and give me free food! I've found the perfect work place.


----------



## Aust99

freakyfred said:


> Back from the hospital. The condition I thought I had turned out to be something more treatable. So thank gosh for that. I was really worried about it.


Good news!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another reason to be happy. Just got a couple of free mango lassis from visiting a merchant today. People love me and give me free food! I've found the perfect work place.



Seriously I'm jealous of all the free food!!! 

Big day at work today but lots of fun things to do with the kiddies. Going to be fun.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Got my guitar back today.


----------



## ODFFA

I am happy about finishing work earlier than expected. And the fact that I am presently perusing newly discovered online goth stores and squeeing every 6 seconds at all the outrageously beauteous thiiiings! And I'm cooking tonight.

ETA: Oh, one more happy: the models on these sites -- you might as well have just pulled them off the street. Big, small, miniscule, tall!


----------



## Melian

Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.



You just need a pick up line that works 100% of the time.


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.


*high five*


----------



## Surlysomething

You're ridiculous. Love it.

:bow:



Melian said:


> Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.



Dude you could've had me like 400 times over by now.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Banged a fat guy the other night. Still feeling rather smug about that....fat guys don't usually go for me, despite my love for them.



But now you are an exotic foreigner, right? You can seduce them with your Torontonian accent and exotic spelling!


----------



## bayone

Tad said:


> You can seduce them with your Torontonian accent and exotic spelling!



Oh that reminds me -- we got a couple of calls at work yesterday from a lady in Pleasantville, CA. The second time she called she asked for the man she'd spoken to before: "I don't remember his name, but he had a Canadian accent." (pause) "Perhaps you all do, there."


----------



## lille

I get to see my boyfriend tomorrow!  I haven't seen him for three months, so even though I'm just there for the weekend, I'm very excited.


----------



## dharmabean

I got a radical job offer. More pay (by like a lot, I will be making in two weeks more than I'm make in a month currently), "robust" benefits (that's what HR wrote in the offer letter), and full time. 

Things really are just aligning so well for me right now. Son's home. Job offer. Learning to love my life so much more each day.


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


> I got a radical job offer. More pay (by like a lot, I will be making in two weeks more than I'm make in a month currently), "robust" benefits (that's what HR wrote in the offer letter), and full time.
> 
> Things really are just aligning so well for me right now. Son's home. Job offer. Learning to love my life so much more each day.



Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> But now you are an exotic foreigner, right? You can seduce them with your Torontonian accent and exotic spelling!



This sums up my love of Canadians. Any Canadian can seduce my easily with three things
exotic spellings
Tim-bits
exotic accents
cheese whiz
dirty socialism

Pick three, present, seduced.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pedicure and lunch with my bestie.


----------



## Surlysomething

Done. Done. Done. Done. Done.


Let's get it on. Haha





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This sums up my love of Canadians. Any Canadian can seduce my easily with three things
> exotic spellings
> Tim-bits
> exotic accents
> cheese whiz
> dirty socialism
> 
> Pick three, present, seduced.


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This sums up my love of Canadians. Any Canadian can seduce my easily with three things
> exotic spellings
> Tim-bits
> exotic accents
> cheese whiz
> dirty socialism
> 
> Pick three, present, seduced.



I haven't liked Cheez Whiz since I was a child (though I still like Kraft dinner.) I used to have a co-worker, though, who whenever she went to visit her family in Egypt had to bring a trunkful of Cheez Whiz for her brother.


----------



## bayone

My husband got his annual shave-and-a-haircut. I can see his face again!


----------



## Rojodi

Crossed a four-lane street in front of a mall, like I do almost every Saturday, but today.....


No one came close to hitting me!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tim-bits



The Tim Hortons' on my campus started serving...birthday cake TimBits. Sprinkles on the inside and outside. And good goddamn were they glorious. Get back to Canada and get on that. 



Rojodi said:


> Crossed a four-lane street in front of a mall, like I do almost every Saturday, but today.....
> 
> 
> No one came close to hitting me!!!!!!



That's miraculous! As someone who's perhaps overly cautious about street crossing, I commend you for your daily risk.


----------



## Rojodi

Amaranthine said:


> The Tim Hortons' on my campus started serving...birthday cake TimBits. Sprinkles on the inside and outside. And good goddamn were they glorious. Get back to Canada and get on that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's miraculous! As someone who's perhaps overly cautious about street crossing, I commend you for your daily risk.



Thank you


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> Crossed a four-lane street in front of a mall, like I do almost every Saturday, but today.....
> 
> 
> No one came close to hitting me!!!!!!


Whew!

Had a similar experience today, but on a motorscooter in a large group (100+ bikes) that really didn't care much for the niceties of formation riding, to put it mildly. While a few of the classic machines fell out briefly for mechanical reasons, astonishingly, there were no crashes or citations for moving violations! 

It was great to see all of them -- many, friends I hadn't seen in months -- out there today though! It was a splendid day for a ride, and props to the host club for a successful event.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cheese whiz



If you havent done so yet then on your next trip to Canadian soil pick up a bag of Hawkin's Cheezies. You will never be able to go back to Cheetos again. One more reason to love the mighty Canada.


----------



## Surlysomething

I agree! Lifelong favourite. :eat2:





djudex said:


> If you havent done so yet then on your next trip to Canadian soil pick up a bag of Hawkin's Cheezies. You will never be able to go back to Cheetos again. One more reason to love the mighty Canada.


----------



## twillface

three day weekend from work. peace and quiet. feels great just to relax.


----------



## bayone

dharmabean said:


> Oh man!! I love this. I can't wait to see a finished product.




OK, I gave it a very simple paint job (lightly brushed on some gold acrylic paint, let it dry; lightly brushed on some blue glitter glue). Selfie time!
View attachment titania.jpg


----------



## MrSensible

After spending countless days and hours preparing, studying, and dreading my first major test (in one of my business classes) in really long time... I aced it with a perfect fucking score! I was pretty nervous because it was a large test with a way shorter time limit than I'm used to. Our professor also didn't give us any idea of what to expect on the test (if it would have essay questions, etc) but luckily, there wasn't anything there I wasn't prepared for. Now to get ready for another (albeit smaller) one in 10 days...




bayone said:


> OK, I gave it a very simple paint job (lightly brushed on some gold acrylic paint, let it dry; lightly brushed on some blue glitter glue). Selfie time!
> View attachment 114739



That looks really, really fantastic -- both the crown and how well you pull it off :bow:


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> After spending countless days and hours preparing, studying, and dreading my first major test (in one of my business classes) in really long time... I aced it with a perfect fucking score! I was pretty nervous because it was a large test with a way shorter time limit than I'm used to. Our professor also didn't give us any idea of what to expect on the test (if it would have essay questions, etc) but luckily, there wasn't anything there I wasn't prepared for. Now to get ready for another (albeit smaller) one in 10 days...



That is awesome, well done! :happy:


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> That looks really, really fantastic -- both the crown and how well you pull it off :bow:



*blushes*:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Way to go! :bow:



MrSensible said:


> I aced it with a perfect fucking score!


----------



## dharmabean

bayone said:


> OK, I gave it a very simple paint job (lightly brushed on some gold acrylic paint, let it dry; lightly brushed on some blue glitter glue). Selfie time!



So great!! Are you going to construct a whole costume around it too  ?? 
I love the bonnet from the other photo too. Do you do other costuming?


----------



## bayone

dharmabean said:


> So great!! Are you going to construct a whole costume around it too  ??



Not sure yet. I couldn't really show the dress I had on with it as it was too revealing (quoth my spouse, "If people even see the sewing pattern for that one, I will have to kill them.") 



dharmabean said:


> I love the bonnet from the other photo too. Do you do other costuming?



I enjoy sewing and knitting and have in the past few years made many of my everyday clothes. I love costumes, too, but don't really consider myself a real cosplayer, though I've thrown together the occasional outfit for SFF conventions -- I once saw a button for sale at a convention that read "Fandom Means Never Having to Say "But Where Would I Wear That?""

I'm please my parents have been requesting hats lately (Dad asked for a Victorian gentleman's smoking cap last Xmas), as I love making hats but most people don't want any.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> Not sure yet. I couldn't really show the dress I had on with it as it was too revealing (quoth my spouse, "If people even see the sewing pattern for that one, I will have to kill them.")
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy sewing and knitting and have in the past few years made many of my everyday clothes. I love costumes, too, but don't really consider myself a real cosplayer, though I've thrown together the occasional outfit for SFF conventions -- I once saw a button for sale at a convention that read "Fandom Means Never Having to Say "But Where Would I Wear That?""
> 
> I'm please my parents have been requesting hats lately (Dad asked for a Victorian gentleman's smoking cap last Xmas), as I love making hats but most people don't want any.



Ugh, that reminds me... I need to put together a rugged 1950s outfit sometime this fortnight.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Ugh, that reminds me... I need to put together a rugged 1950s outfit sometime this fortnight.




"Rugged" like "guy on a mountaineering expedition?"


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> "Rugged" like "guy on a mountaineering expedition?"



Rugged like "We've been trapped on this cruiseliner for 30 years" rugged.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Rugged like "We've been trapped on this cruiseliner for 30 years" rugged.



Soooo... vintage vacation wear that's seen better days? I'm thinking the thrift shop is your friend, there.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> Soooo... vintage vacation wear that's seen better days? I'm thinking the thrift shop is your friend, there.



Thrift shops aren't the super-fatty's friend, unfortunately. I'm likely going to have to wear smart/casual trousers and shirt, accessorize the heck out of the outfit and...... maybe make a jacket.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm likely going to have to wear smart/casual trousers and shirt, accessorize the heck out of the outfit and...... maybe make a jacket.



What if you did the preppy sweater-tied-around-your-shoulders thing?


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> That is awesome, well done! :happy:





Surlysomething said:


> Way to go! :bow:



Thank you, thank you :happy:


----------



## dharmabean

Hhah! OMG I wish I could rep you again. I laughed pretty hard at this picture.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> What if you did the preppy sweater-tied-around-your-shoulders thing?



That's actually not a bad suggestion.... will have to wait until the character brief to see if it's class appropriate.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> ...will have to wait until the character brief to see if it's class appropriate.



So, is it a LARP thing?


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> So, is it a LARP thing?



Ya got me! :happy: It's a friend's birthday and they're taking the opportunity to road-test a new game they're planning to open in November.


----------



## bigmac

Oldest daughter graduated two weeks ago. Already has three job offers (making almost as much as I do to start).


----------



## Anjula

I finally found a way to get rid of the 'other' shit on my macbook that took almost 200GB of my space


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> I finally found a way to get rid of the 'other' shit on my macbook that took almost 200GB of my space



Please explain...other is the worst.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garsia said:


> Please explain...other is the worst.



--> OmniDiskSweeper, download it, run it, get rid of unnecessary stuff

you're welcome :happy:


EDIT :

damn my 666 post is not as evil as I though it will be. At least let me add some evil boobies XD






purr evil


----------



## Surlysomething

Going out of town to see my niece graduate high school, she's a great kid. Family and friends and laughs and bbq's and...very proud Aunt!


:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> --> OmniDiskSweeper, download it, run it, get rid of unnecessary stuff
> 
> you're welcome :happy:
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> damn my 666 post is not as evil as I though it will be. At least let me add some evil boobies XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purr evil


This is the same process I've used in the past. I'm glad it's working for you, 

I was curious to see what other methods there were. 

Also, thanks for the boobs.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is the same process I've used in the past. I'm glad it's working for you,
> 
> I was curious to see what other methods there were.
> 
> Also, thanks for the boobs.



its the only one that seems to work for everyone I've talked to

boobs are strictly for the sake of 666


----------



## Amaranthine

Anjula said:


> boobs are strictly for the sake of 666



I approve of everything about this! Except, see, _evil_ would have been posting a picture that's actually against the rules


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> its the only one that seems to work for everyone I've talked to
> 
> boobs are strictly for the sake of 666



Oh I know they are, but that doesn't mean I can't thank you.


----------



## Anjula

Amaranthine said:


> I approve of everything about this! Except, see, _evil_ would have been posting a picture that's actually against the rules



turns out Im not as purrr evil as I thought I am


----------



## Rojodi

How miserably the hashtag #RedskinsPride failed yesterday!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm happy that the home made sausage roll and the cupcakes I started earlier today have come out rather nicely!
All that's left to do is wait for the jello to set and tomorrow prepare the sandwiches and salads.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Going home for game 7


----------



## RentonBob

Taking my nephew to the M's game tonight for his birthday. It's a beautiful day here in Seattle


----------



## lille

Had an absolutely wonderful ride today. Being at the barn always makes me happy.


----------



## loopytheone

Went shopping today and found some nice clothes for once! I am also going to the cinema on Wednesday with my sister! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Had a great weekend with people I love.

Seeing my niece graduate was awesome. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Had a great weekend with people I love.
> 
> Seeing my niece graduate was awesome. :wubu:



Was that high school graduation, or something else? We've been hearing about the teachers strike out in BC, and were wondering if my niece would be getting her high school graduation ceremony this past weekend or not (My parents had flown out to see it and everything, so really hoping that the teachers let those ceremonies go ahead!)


----------



## Surlysomething

High school graduation. They're having rotating strike days and as this is a small town and EVERYONE is involved in graduation plans i'm hard pressed to find anyone including faculty that would have stopped this event.



Tad said:


> Was that high school graduation, or something else? We've been hearing about the teachers strike out in BC, and were wondering if my niece would be getting her high school graduation ceremony this past weekend or not (My parents had flown out to see it and everything, so really hoping that the teachers let those ceremonies go ahead!)


----------



## Tad

Thanks Surly. I guess I should have phoned my brother and congratulated my niece, then I would have found out what happened. To be honest was too busy (and then too burned out from) enjoying a gorgeous early summer weekend to have thought about it until I read your post....I'm a bad uncle!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm an awesome Aunt. 



Tad said:


> Thanks Surly. I guess I should have phoned my brother and congratulated my niece, then I would have found out what happened. To be honest was too busy (and then too burned out from) enjoying a gorgeous early summer weekend to have thought about it until I read your post....I'm a bad uncle!


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Ya got me! :happy: It's a friend's birthday and they're taking the opportunity to road-test a new game they're planning to open in November.



So, how goes the costuming?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Got this is in trade yesterday and it's a real monster. 





87' G&L SB-1


----------



## Anjula

Since I can remember my biggest fear was to get breast cancer. I don't smoke cigarettes, don't use pills, my nipples are not pierced even though I always wanted to, Im always scared when guys play with them, I fear sleeping on my tummy even etc etc so few weeks ago my mother forced me to go see the doctor and check if they're ok. I almost cried when he examine me and then I was send to get the ultrasound (standard procedure) . Today I had my appointment scheduled and Im super healthy, absolutely nothing to worry about and they finally told me that even tho my grandma died because of the breast cancer I dont have to worry because shes my fathers mom.


I am so so so so happy you have no idea. Also sorry for the long introduction I just wanted to show you how fuckin paranoid I am :doh:


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> Since I can remember my biggest fear was to get breast cancer. I don't smoke cigarettes, don't use pills, my nipples are not pierced even though I always wanted to, Im always scared when guys play with them, I fear sleeping on my tummy even etc etc so few weeks ago my mother forced me to go see the doctor and check if they're ok. I almost cried when he examine me and then I was send to get the ultrasound (standard procedure) . Today I had my appointment scheduled and Im super healthy, absolutely nothing to worry about and they finally told me that even tho my grandma died because of the breast cancer I dont have to worry because shes my fathers mom.
> 
> 
> I am so so so so happy you have no idea. Also sorry for the long introduction I just wanted to show you how fuckin paranoid I am :doh:



Congratulations! I think celebratory nipple rings are called for!

>.>
<.<


----------



## ODFFA

Today is probably the only day ever I'll be happy about insomnia! My restless, morose googling led me to one of the most validating discoveries I have ever made. I wish I could be less cryptic about it.....

Anyway, I'm up for good now, well before the sun; and for the rest of today I get to transcribe some very meaningful documents for a women's shelter and perhaps do a bit of studying :-]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had an amazing birthday today. Got tons of love from so many people. It's a little amazing to me all the people who have come into my life that I've had interactions with. 

On top of a wonderful birthday at home and at work. I also got a raise, after only working at my new job for 2 months. This is a first for me. 

My boss pulled me out and talked to me and said he knew that I was used to a strict corporate environment and understood it was hard for me to gauge myself in new surroundings. So he wanted to say thank you by giving me a raise so I knew that they were happy with me. 

He also said something very kind akin to "I wanted someone that spoke Spanish, out of all those people we found you. If you only spoke English, I'd still be so happy to have you on the team. We, and especially me, are so happy to have you here. The fact that you speak Spanish is nothing short of amazing for us." 

It was incredibly sweet to hear someone say that. 

Life rocks at the moment. Well life always rocks, it is what you make it.


----------



## Anjula

djudex said:


> Congratulations! I think celebratory nipple rings are called for!
> 
> >.>
> <.<



hahahahah its not a bad idea you know, I might even think about that


----------



## KingBuu

My sister got a teaching job after trying for 2 years so that makes me really happy for her and if she's happy I'm happy.


----------



## Tad

KingBuu said:


> My sister got a teaching job after trying for 2 years so that makes me really happy for her and if she's happy I'm happy.



Much props to anyone brave enough to go into teaching! It is great that there are people eager to go do it, so good on her for landing a spot  What will she be teaching?


----------



## KingBuu

Thanks! 1st grade children, she can teach other grades but 1st grade is her speciality.


----------



## Tad

KingBuu said:


> Thanks! 1st grade children, she can teach other grades but 1st grade is her speciality.



Wow, she is a special person then! Those early grades must be so rewarding to teach, but at the same time the patience it must take, oy! Anyway, be sure to call up her up regularly and offer her some adult conversation (not _that_ kind of adult, of course!).


----------



## KingBuu

Yeah, I will; she will have my full support.


----------



## loopytheone

I made a crumble! This makes me happy!


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I made a crumble! This makes me happy!



What kind?
Lord, my shivering self could do with a crumble right about now.


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> I made a crumble! This makes me happy!





ODFFA said:


> What kind?
> Lord, my shivering self could do with a crumble right about now.



Ooohhhhh cherry crumble with vanilla cream and chocolate sprinkled on top. Oh my jebus, I did a sex face! 

Someone send me this.


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> What kind?
> Lord, my shivering self could do with a crumble right about now.





biglynch said:


> Ooohhhhh cherry crumble with vanilla cream and chocolate sprinkled on top. Oh my jebus, I did a sex face!
> 
> Someone send me this.



I would gladly share with you both, there is loads left! 

It was just apple though sadly, I am still practising the art of crumble making!


----------



## Esther

loopytheone said:


> I would gladly share with you both, there is loads left!
> 
> It was just apple though sadly, I am still practising the art of crumble making!



Apple is the best kind, anyway.


----------



## Gingembre

Esther said:


> Apple is the best kind, anyway.



You are mistaken, Esther. Rhubarb is king.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Apple is the best kind, anyway.





Gingembre said:


> You are mistaken, Esther. Rhubarb is king.



Apple varies a lot, depending on the apples you use. But just the right apples and :eat2::eat1::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

In a crisp is the one place I like rhubarb, and rhubarb crisps that I've had have been consistently good....but I still rank 'em below the best of the apple ones (but above any where the apple wasn't crisp and tart enough before baking)


----------



## Esther

Gingembre said:


> You are mistaken, Esther. Rhubarb is king.



I hate rhubarb so, so much. My family loves the stuff and I am the only one who won't eat it! Who wants sour grass in their baked goods?!


----------



## KingBuu

I never had a crumble but it sure sounds good.


----------



## bayone

I too love crumbles. 

Also, my brother is on a gluten-free-diet, and while I normally detest gluten-free attempts at baked goods, I've found I can use a gluten-free angel cake mix as a topping for a crumble and have it turn out fairly decent, as it's not required to rise or anything.


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG.. Cherry crumble/crisp with vanilla ice cream is pure heaven. :eat2:




biglynch said:


> Ooohhhhh cherry crumble with vanilla cream and chocolate sprinkled on top. Oh my jebus, I did a sex face!
> 
> Someone send me this.


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> I hate rhubarb so, so much. My family loves the stuff and I am the only one who won't eat it! Who wants sour grass in their baked goods?!




You are so right C! When you bake it, it turns into slime and is disgusting. It ruins all things pie *gag*


----------



## lille

I successfully relit the pilot light for our water heater on my own without blowing anything up.


----------



## bayone

fat9276 said:


> You are so right C! When you bake it, it turns into slime and is disgusting. It ruins all things pie *gag*



To each their own. 

A friend of mine got attacked last weekend on the way back from the grocery store, by a woman who was... not in her right mind at the time. She (my friend) is ok, but she mentioned that somehow seeing the woman smash her rhubarb bothered her more than anything else about the incident, even though she felt silly including it in her report to the police. She baked the rhubarb into a pie anyway, but I think she may have photographed it first in case they needed the damage documented as evidence. She's referred to it as "evidence pie," ever since.


----------



## Surlysomething

I got complimented on my outfit today. I love summer clothes! 
40-something what?

New jean capri's for the win!


----------



## Tad

After today I'm on vacation for the rest of the month. I had to take it before the end of the fiscal year at the end of the month, wife is not on vacation right now, and I'll be doing a bunch of stripping of ancient paint and wall paper then (joys of an old house) then re-painting, not to mention supervising the boy as he studies for exams.....

....but I'll be on vacation, not in the office, free to go sit in the sun when the urge strikes me     

PS. I'm hoping NOT to be on the computer much, so I may not be very responsive as a moderator until early July. Try to get along and sort out any differences, and if necessary hit the 'report post' button and all the moderators can see that report.


----------



## ToniTails

i got to talk to someone awesome for several hours last night


----------



## gotigersgo2000

-Finished my first grad school class today (it was a three week short session, so a super crazy period of time).

-Had my college diploma mailed to me today.

-Found out I'm having an article (more of a review) published in an historical journal, so I can (sort of) say I'm published.

To quote Ice Cube, "It was a good day..."


----------



## MrSensible

gotigersgo2000 said:


> -Finished my first grad school class today (it was a three week short session, so a super crazy period of time).
> 
> -Had my college diploma mailed to me today.
> 
> -Found out I'm having an article (more of a review) published in an historical journal, so I can (sort of) say I'm published.
> 
> To quote Ice Cube, "It was a good day..."



And here I was feeling all smug about the 98 I just got on my last business course test. No effing contest.  

Huge congrats!


----------



## lille

I had an amazing night with friends and the spent five hours on the beach today.


----------



## luvmybhm

my hub took our daughter to her first heroescon (comic book convention) here in charlotte today...went to drop them off and it was BHM fest! eye candy everywhere! sexy BHM nerdy boys everywhere! :smitten:

they are lucky i am a married gal


----------



## KingBuu

I got one of my financial aids for school for next school year!


----------



## bayone

Good weather, and I've decided to try this muffin recipe. Of course if it doesn't turn out, I nave have to have this post moved to the "What's Pissing You Off Today?" thread. :roll eyes: For the moment, I'm enjoying the fact that I did actually just put the lime in the coconut.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Good weather, and I've decided to try this muffin recipe.



Those look delicious


----------



## gotigersgo2000

MrSensible said:


> And here I was feeling all smug about the 98 I just got on my last business course test. No effing contest.
> 
> Huge congrats!



Hey, you're doing something I couldn't do, so a huge congrats to you as well.


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> Those look delicious



Muffins are cooling. :eat2: Why can I not find my juicer? Oh, right, because my kitchen is messy and disorganized. Never, mind, proceed to squeezing lime(s) by hand. Also, what do I do with the leftover half-cup of coconut milk, given that the rum is gone?


----------



## Saisha

Maybe look online to see if there's a way to use it to help shampoo/condition your hair? Coconut oil is good for that so I would think coconut milk is too


----------



## lille

bayone said:


> Muffins are cooling. :eat2: Why can I not find my juicer? Oh, right, because my kitchen is messy and disorganized. Never, mind, proceed to squeezing lime(s) by hand. Also, what do I do with the leftover half-cup of coconut milk, given that the rum is gone?



You could make curry. Curry is delicious.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> You could make curry. Curry is delicious.


OOOh.... Panang Chicken - OMG - how could I forget about it? It is delicious!!!!


----------



## bayone

lille said:


> You could make curry. Curry is delicious.



I don't have any curry spices on hand, either. Think I might mix it with some orange juice and frozen sliced fruit and drink it.

Meanwhile, the muffins have cooled and have been iced, garnished, photographed, tested and pronounced pretty good:
View attachment muffins.JPG


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> I don't have any curry spices on hand, either. Think I might mix it with some orange juice and frozen sliced fruit and drink it.
> 
> Meanwhile, the muffins have cooled and have been iced, garnished, photographed, tested and pronounced pretty good:
> View attachment 115150



Good thing one can't smell through the internet - my nose would be pressed up against the computer screen  Enjoy


----------



## KingBuu

Also moving in 3 months to a different town and out of my old stupid one. Hooray!


----------



## Esther

All of my classes were canceled tomorrow! Surprise Tuesday off!


----------



## AuntHen

^ Happy Dance!!


----------



## Rojodi

After being on vacation last week, I expected to find my desk full of folders and notes, my work email full of whining as to why I haven't fixed someone's report or found bugs in coding.

Nope, this morning, I found an email asking me to fix an issue that arose last night - from the CTO and it was an easy 5-minute fix - and a flash drive which contained several pictures


----------



## Tad

Wow---that might be a first, ever, Rojodi! Bask in the moment of the-way-things-should-be.


----------



## ODFFA

Got a surprising amount of studying in today and feeling readier than anticipated for tomorrow's test. Also, I'm excited about maybe getting to see some gorgeous faces on the Dims Youtube thread sometime soon


----------



## bayone

Cant go into any detail, but the place where I work is rebranding a product, and we finally came up with a logo that everyone seems to like. So the highlight of my day was printing out a little paper mock-up of the logo and clear-taping it to the item for everyone to squint at and say, yeah, that works.

Surprisingly, that *does* make me happy.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Cant go into any detail, but the place where I work is rebranding a product, and we finally came up with a logo that everyone seems to like. So the highlight of my day was printing out a little paper mock-up of the logo and clear-taping it to the item for everyone to squint at and say, yeah, that works.
> 
> Surprisingly, that *does* make me happy.



Makes perfect sense to me - glad there was a "breakthrough"


----------



## bremerton

i think i've finally found love.


----------



## Goreki

Changed my signature MONTHS ago to screw with someone, and they haven't noticed yet. Of course, as soon as I post this, imma change it back to screw with them again. Mwahaha!


----------



## RentonBob

Working just a half day today and then, spending the rest of the workday at a department picnic by the lake :eat1:


----------



## biglynch

Never planned on getting another pooch. But I'm glad I have. I like this fellow.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> Changed my signature MONTHS ago to screw with someone, and they haven't noticed yet. Of course, as soon as I post this, imma change it back to screw with them again. Mwahaha!



They may or may not have things set up to show signatures (you can turn that off)


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> They may or may not have things set up to show signatures (you can turn that off)


That would only make my mind fuckery more subtle and epic.


----------



## MrSensible

Goreki said:


> That would only make my mind fuckery more subtle and epic.



"Mind fuckery" I love that


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been getting a lot of compliments lately on how I look and my outfits. It's a really good feeling. I love summer clothes..capris and skirts of all styles (especially jean skirts and jean capris). 

Must be doing something right!


----------



## Saisha

This place continues to amaze me - the depth of true emotions, experiences and opinions in so many different factors of life - I feel like Neo when he first started having programs loaded up!


----------



## ODFFA

Saisha said:


> This place continues to amaze me - the depth of true emotions, experiences and opinions in so many different factors of life - *I feel like Neo when he first started having programs loaded up!*



Best analogy ever! I felt exactly the same. Still do :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

That I'm still in bed typing this at 2:00 p.m. And that it is raining so I have a good excuse not to do yard work. I don't even mind the nasty li'l hangover I have right now. If I could just get a cold beer and some fish tacos delivered bedside I'd call it the perfect day!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> That I'm still in bed typing this at 2:00 p.m. And that it is raining so I have a good excuse not to do yard work. I don't even mind the nasty li'l hangover I have right now. If I could just get a cold beer and some fish tacos delivered bedside I'd call it the perfect day!



I feel like this is a post I would write except change fish to steak, we don't have too many good places for those in these parts.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Got my guitar back today.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Got this is in trade yesterday and it's a real monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87' G&L SB-1




You have two of the most awesomest guitars ever. I'm officially envious.


----------



## Saisha

Made it out to the beach (well, small strip of sand by Puget Sound) today - rained for awhile but then sun came out and it was gorgeous


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> You have two of the most awesomest guitars ever. I'm officially envious.



Thank you sir. I like them quite a bit.


----------



## bayone

I'm on holiday for most of the coming week, and we went to a pub today that had a TARDIS in the back (it's where they keep the ATM.) 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Esther

bayone said:


> I'm on holiday for most of the coming week, and we went to a pub today that had a TARDIS in the back (it's where they keep the ATM.)



I love both of your hats!


----------



## dharmabean

Such a good day today witha couple of friends haven't seen in years. They stopped by on their road trip back from Alaska. We went to a very secluded, hidden and forgotten about Cemetery between Moscow and Troy, ID. 

I needed the earth, sky, clouds, wind, and even the bugs to regroup and give my negative back to the earth. It felt so good to just sit on the grass, kick my shoes off, close my eyes and breath deeply. I feel rejuvenated and recharged.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I think I'm going to the beach today. That's always a good day.


----------



## Saoirse

Its fucking gorgeous outside , but Im stuck at work for a while (this isnt the good part).


BUT, we had macrobiotic cinnamon buns with brunch today! And as soon as I finish up todays work, IM OUTTA HERE!!!!! (those are the good parts)


----------



## Amaranthine

It's gorgeous out, and I finished my vegetable garden. 

I'm having fun studying economics and a few small programming lessons now that I have free time abound. Even though I sort-of wish I could settle on one field/topic of interest, the jack-of-all-trades mentality is more enjoyable.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> It's gorgeous out, and I finished my vegetable garden.
> 
> I'm having fun studying economics and a few small programming lessons now that I have free time abound. Even though I sort-of wish I could settle on one field/topic of interest, the jack-of-all-trades mentality is more enjoyable.



Unfortunately, the only thing being a Jack of all Trades is good for is dinner parties.


----------



## Saisha

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I think I'm going to the beach today. That's always a good day.



Did you make it to the beach?


----------



## Saoirse

Saoirse said:


> Its fucking gorgeous outside , but Im stuck at work for a while (this isnt the good part).
> 
> 
> BUT, we had macrobiotic cinnamon buns with brunch today! And as soon as I finish up todays work, IM OUTTA HERE!!!!! (those are the good parts)
> 
> Not only did I leave work early, but I got to eat free hotdogs and potato salad, drink yummy, reasonably priced beer and listen to a great band. The store down the street from my work was having a "Customer Appreciation" party, so I hung out there for a bit. And since the good, ol' FWB lives one street over and I was parked in front of his yard anyway (the store parking lot was packed), I sauntered on over to his place with a few sixers of ale to see what he was up to. We hung out and drank and a few friends stopped over to say Hey. Eventually, I kicked them out, locked the door and jumped on it. After we were both satisfied and tired (and I was doin a funny walk), I went back up to my work for dinner and my coworker gave me a bag of donuts she got from her other job.
> 
> Uhm... the free food, beer, great music, time with friends and hot sex were awesome... but the bag of donuts was what really made my night! hahahahaha


----------



## lille

I made a Where the Wild Things Are skirt. It's adorable. -twirl-


----------



## bayone

lille said:


> I made a Where the Wild Things Are skirt. It's adorable. -twirl-



Ooh! Pics, please?


----------



## lille

Here it is!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Saisha said:


> Did you make it to the beach?



I did. It was quite pleasant I layed in the sun read my neil young book and drank beers. And yelled at some little girls to stop trying to feed my dogs Doritos.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I see a bass.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> Here it is!



Very cute 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> I did. It was quite pleasant I layed in the sun read my neil young book and drank beers. And yelled at some little girls to stop trying to feed my dogs Doritos.



lol - did the girls stop?


----------



## lille

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I see a bass.



Haha, yeah. That's my Jay Turser JTB-400C.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yes! Haha




Saoirse said:


> . but the bag of donuts was what really made my night! hahahahaha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Saisha said:


> lol - did the girls stop?



Yea but they lied to me like the little bitches they are haha. 
They said they weren't, then when I walked over by the dogs leads I found Doritos and Cheetos all on the ground by them. Luckily my dogs don't like chips or it woulda been a shit fest.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Yea but they lied to me like the little bitches they are haha.
> They said they weren't, then when I walked over by the dogs leads I found Doritos and Cheetos all on the ground by them. Luckily my dogs don't like chips or it woulda been a shit fest.



My little guy Jack, is like yours, he would have turned his nose up at them and tried to pee on the girls, but my boxer would have eaten the chips and more and tried to go off with his new best friends.


----------



## lille

Going to go get a massage.


----------



## Surlysomething

summer long weekends!


mmm..coffee and bagels..


----------



## bayone

We sold off a bunch of old DVDs and are currently drinking away the proceeds on a nearby patio.


----------



## Saisha

I get to go take a nap soon.


----------



## Goreki

There is now a bookcase in the hallway outside our room for my books. It feels like I can breathe properly again.


----------



## Esther

Cherry Jubilee from Baskin Robbins. That is all.


----------



## Goreki

Esther said:


> Cherry Jubilee from Baskin Robbins. That is all.


Uhhhmmm, I'm pe-retty sure that Cherry Jubilee is a My Little Pony, not some kind of robin basket or whatever.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Uhhhmmm, I'm pe-retty sure that Cherry Jubilee is a My Little Pony, not some kind of robin basket or whatever.



Aaaaaaand this is my favourite post of the day.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. Crazy girl!




Goreki said:


> Uhhhmmm, I'm pe-retty sure that Cherry Jubilee is a My Little Pony, not some kind of robin basket or whatever.


----------



## Saisha

It is a beautiful and warm sunny day with a nice cool breeze blowing every so often and I got to play for awhile


----------



## Goreki

On Tuesday I had a mystery extra $500 show up in my bank account. It was a bonus from work because we're doing so well.


IT WASN'T A CLERICAL ERROR! I DON'T HAVE TO GIVE IT BACK! OH MY FUCK!!!

I'm buying a shoe rack and saving the rest XD


----------



## Surlysomething

I love when that happens. Yay, shoe rack!



Goreki said:


> On Tuesday I had a mystery extra $500 show up in my bank account. It was a bonus from work because we're doing so well.
> 
> 
> IT WASN'T A CLERICAL ERROR! I DON'T HAVE TO GIVE IT BACK! OH MY FUCK!!!
> 
> I'm buying a shoe rack and saving the rest XD


----------



## Surlysomething

Super chill extra long weekend.

*Happy Canada Day, you wacky Canucks*! It was a gorgeous day out in Van...hot and perfect and summer and yay!

Awesome drive out into the sticks to spend a very rainy day at the lake. Lots of dogs and snuggles and ball throwing. I hope my summer keeps being awesome.


----------



## bayone

My parents got me a present on their trip to Lyons:
View attachment liqueur_de_violette.jpg

I am now a major step closer to being able to mix an Aviation or a Blue Moon cocktail.:eat2:


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> My parents got me a present on their trip to Lyons:
> I am now a major step closer to being able to mix an Aviation or a Blue Moon cocktail.:eat2:



Sweet! Let us know how they turn out


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Got myself a new toy


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Got myself a new toy


Nice! I wish I had one of those hairbrushes!


----------



## Esther

Lil BigginZ said:


> Got myself a new toy



Aah majorly jealous! I want one so bad!


----------



## dharmabean

Lil BigginZ said:


> Got myself a new toy





Goreki said:


> Nice! I wish I had one of those hairbrushes!



You take the hairbrush, I want the candle holder. Whaaat!


----------



## Goreki

dharmabean said:


> You take the hairbrush, I want the candle holder. Whaaat!


Fine with me, I miss the way those brushes feel on my scalp. Mmmmm scalping.


----------



## dharmabean

Goreki said:


> Fine with me, I miss the way those brushes feel on my scalp. Mmmmm scalping.



So is this official, we're plotting to gank LilB?


----------



## Surlysomething

Eugenie Bouchard is the first Canadian singles player to compete for the title at Wimbledon!  So very exciting for Canadian tennis and Canadians period!


Go girl!


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy about being in the moth-free, mildly cool, gorgeous wilderness. I got to visit ten tortoises, feed them leftover salad and hear them hiss nervously at me. We gradually renegotiated the "no touchy!" policy and I'm going back tomorrow to see if we still have an understanding.


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> So is this official, we're plotting to gank LilB?



I'm in--I need a new set of headphones with a speaker


----------



## Goreki

dharmabean said:


> So is this official, we're plotting to gank LilB?


Yup. You bring a sack to put all the stuff in, I'll bring the distractions.


----------



## LeoGibson

Let's see, 56 hours in 4 days of work. Yep I can say I'm damned happy (and ready) for 4 days off. Happy 4th everyone in the states, and for the rest of you godless heathens, happy weekend!


----------



## AuntHen

I am officially on vacation (and it's a looooong one)!!! :bounce:


----------



## MrSensible

I'm happy that after attempting to re-learn practically everything I've ever been taught in mathematics within less than a week, I got a 95 on my first test in the class. I was sweating it too; by far my worst subject.


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> I'm happy that after attempting to re-learn practically everything I've ever been taught in mathematics within less than a week, I got a 95 on my first test in the class.



Welcome back from math-land!


----------



## Tad

MrSensible said:


> I'm happy that after attempting to re-learn practically everything I've ever been taught in mathematics within less than a week, I got a 95 on my first test in the class. I was sweating it too; by far my worst subject.



Nice job!


----------



## Saisha

MrSensible said:


> I'm happy that after attempting to re-learn practically everything I've ever been taught in mathematics within less than a week, I got a 95 on my first test in the class. I was sweating it too; by far my worst subject.



Congratulations on a job well done! That is not easy. I love math but would freeze up during exams even though I could explain what I was supposed to do - drove my teachers bonkers


----------



## Saisha

I feel so much stronger since I've started these iron infusions - I am half way through with them and I am feeling better all the time - it feels so damn good  I have to walk up a grassy knoll & down 8 wide steps to get to my apartment - with a bracing boot on my left foot due to my sprained ankle and crutches - I was able to walk all over the grocery store and carried in 3-4 heavy bags per hand/arm from the car - one arm had 2 two-liter bottles of soda & 2 1/2 gallons of sherbert - this may not sound like much to some but my energy is coming back in leaps and bounds and I LOVE it!!! So yeah, it's making me very happy!!!


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy about discovering easily the best love song lyric I have ever heard. Completely unknown song happens to be written by one of my very favourite human beings too, I just heard/saw it on her youtube channel.



> I dont need to want you,
> I dont want to need you
> and I dont complete you 
> youre whole as you are 
> but, darling, I adore you
> even when I ignore you.
> And Im happy to orbit you
> like binary stars.
> 
> --Binary Stars by Amy Walker


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> Welcome back from math-land!





Tad said:


> Nice job!





Saisha said:


> Congratulations on a job well done! That is not easy. I love math but would freeze up during exams even though I could explain what I was supposed to do - drove my teachers bonkers



Thanks everyone! It was a huge relief to get a passing grade, let alone an A -- even more so considering how nervous I was about it. I honestly haven't had a math class since the first time I started junior college (about 8 or 9 years ago), and it's amazing how much you can forget when you don't use it regularly. 

Unfortunately, this is one of those hectic, 7 week courses, so "math-land" is going to be a second home for awhile.



ODFFA said:


> I'm happy about discovering easily the best love song lyric I have ever heard. Completely unknown song happens to be written by one of my very favourite human beings too, I just heard/saw it on her youtube channel.



Brilliant. On a similar note, I read the latest poem you wrote in the lounge and wow... you have a serious gift for writing yourself, truly :happy:.


----------



## Yakatori

Saisha said:


> ....& 2 1/2 gallons of *sherbert* - this may not sound like much to some but...


That's such an odd-sounding word. Like in _Tombstone_, guys calling each other '_huckleberry_.' Not that there's anything wrong with what it means, but: 

I think, maybe, if you had to deal with someone you weren't so thrilled to be working with...'_sherbert_' is another name by which you might refer to them. And they wouldn't like it, although maybe not having such firm grasp on why. 



ODFFA said:


> "_I'm happy about discovering easily the best love song lyric I have ever heard. Completely unknown song happens to be written by one of my very favourite human beings too, I just heard/saw it on her youtube channel._"


Is that an original song of hers? There are a few YouTubers that I especially like to follow; actually, all of which tend to specialize in unique or interesting-sounding covers.

But I wonder if there's a version of that song with more accompaniment. Or if that's just how it's supposed to be.


----------



## Saisha

Yakatori said:


> That's such an odd-sounding word.
> I think, maybe, if you had to deal with someone you weren't so thrilled to be working with...'_sherbert_' is another name by which you might refer to them. And they wouldn't like it, although maybe not having such firm grasp on why.



 Good idea!

Ever have one of those moments where everything lines up just perfectly? I went to the store with my sister just now and decided to stay out in the car because my ankle is still being a bleep - we parked facing the sun but the sun was up high enough where it wasn't in my eyes - had the windows down - the sun felt so warm and soothing - a cool breeze blowing gently every so often - good music on the radio that I knew the words to and sang along with - sky's a soft but vibrant blue without any clouds in the sky - trees bright green - background noise from traffic but really on the quiet side....

feel so relaxed....just want to stretch every limb and purr like a contented cat 

Think I am going to play hookey tomorrow and head to the beach :smitten:


----------



## bremerton

i haven't been on here in a while because i've been too busy being in love.











pinch me; i think i'm dreaming.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Back in commission. 

http://youtu.be/1TD_pSeNelU


----------



## MsBrightside

bremerton said:


> i haven't been on here in a while because i've been too busy being in love.
> 
> pinch me; i think i'm dreaming.



Congratulations, and these are super cute! But did anyone happen to notice anything unusual in the upper right corner of the 2nd pic?? 

View attachment bremertonpicarrow.jpg


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> Congratulations, and these are super cute! But did anyone happen to notice anything unusual in the upper right corner of the 2nd pic??



No fair, you added an arrow......other than that, nope, nothing unusual at all


----------



## dharmabean

This is my Friday... 

of a FOUR DAY WEEKEND...

that is all.


----------



## Anjula

I got accepted to uni today biomedical engineering and I'm very happy because the specialisation is medical IT or whatever you call it in English lol




MsBrightside said:


> Congratulations, and these are super cute! But did anyone happen to notice anything unusual in the upper right corner of the 2nd pic??



XD


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm back in Montana for a week. So happy to be here!


----------



## Saisha

Anjula said:


> I got accepted to uni today biomedical engineering and I'm very happy because the specialisation is medical IT or whatever you call it in English lol
> 
> XD



Congratulations!!


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> I got accepted to uni today biomedical engineering and I'm very happy because the specialisation is medical IT or whatever you call it in English lol



Wow, congratulations--that is awesome 

I'm always amazed and impressed by the FFA on this board, a very talented group!


----------



## lille

I am done with my summer classes. I am officially on vacation. Freeeeeeeeedom! :bounce:


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> I am done with my summer classes. I am officially on vacation. Freeeeeeeeedom! :bounce:



Congratulations!


----------



## bayone

Some people I know are having an informal evening of drawing/painting and drinking tonight. Now if I can just get through whats shaping up to be a very slow day at work (basically anyone authorized to approve stuff so I can move forward with it is either busy or not here).


----------



## Tad

That sounds awesome, Bayone--good luck on lasting through the long summer work day before-hand!

===================================

One of the awesome things about being a parent is seeing your kid discover new that they love—doubly so when you it surprises you as much as them.

Ottawa’s annual Bluesfest provides ten days of music, a short bike ride from where we live. Despite the name the main headliners are big name rock, pop, and country stars (this year it included The Killers, Lady GaGa, and Lady Antebellum, amongst others), and the next tier down is heavy on alt rock and Canadian rock acts. Then, here and there, mostly at the smaller stages, they have some actual Blues acts, as well as some other random acts of various styles. It is that second tier of bands that often prompts us to buy passes--we’ll catch a couple of headliners we like, a bunch of the bands that we normally listen to in that next tier, and then then we’ll randomly catch a few other acts before, after, or in-between those. 

Yesterday was the last day (thankfully—I need sleep!), and we had ninety minutes to kill between &#8216;Said the Whale’ and &#8216;Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker’ (USS), and reading through the descriptions of the acts I saw that an old school New Orleans Blues guy was playing at the one indoor stage at the festival*. Sitting in real chairs for a bit sounded good, so we went in to watch him and his band.

My wife and I were blown away at the skill of the musicians. These are guys who have been playing this stuff for fifty years I’d guess, and were just sublime.

My teenager, on the other hand, fell in love. He came out shaking his head and muttering “That…..that’s REAL music. It’s just so, so,…..wow.” Not that he didn’t enjoy USS partying it up shortly afterwards, but clearly something in that New Orlean’s blues struck a chord with him. What we do to follow up on that, I don’t know, but as a parent it was just super fun to see that.

* The festival is on the grounds around the Canadian War Museum, and they also use the small (200 seat?) auditorium in the museum as their fifth stage. It is a pretty good arrangement.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Some people I know are having an informal evening of drawing/painting and drinking tonight.



That sounds like a lot of fun  Hope you're able to share some pics if you want to.



Tad said:


> My teenager, on the other hand, fell in love. He came out shaking his head and muttering That..thats REAL music. Its just so, so,..wow.



Something tells me you just might have a future musician on your hands 

My sister wasn't able to go through with the MRI - she was too claustrophobic - so to help make her feel a bit better, I told her about the time I had mine done in the hospital because of my CHF - I had to lay with my arms over my head for a good 40 minutes - I was afraid my "girls" were going to get caught in the machine as I had hardly any room - maybe .5 inch space around them - I called out to the techs that I hope they had a lot of oil to slather me with in case i got stuck!  This got her laughing and feeling better so that made me happy


----------



## Tad

Saisha said:


> Something tells me you just might have a future musician on your hands



I don't think so, as through 16 years he really hasn't shown any interest in playing instruments or singing (and generally has a horror of performing), but I'm thinking a trip to New Orleans might get added to the family wish list? (then again, at 13, after never doing any sort of art unless compelled to, he suddenly started drawing on a daily basis, so who knows.....more surprises could await)



> My sister wasn't able to go through with the MRI - she was too claustrophobic - so to help make her feel a bit better, I told her about the time I had mine done in the hospital because of my CHF - I had to lay with my arms over my head for a good 40 minutes - I was afraid my "girls" were going to get caught in the machine as I had hardly any room - maybe .5 inch space around them - I called out to the techs that I hope they had a lot of oil to slather me with in case i got stuck!  This got her laughing and feeling better so that made me happy



I'm glad you were able to make her feel better! You are good sister-friend


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> What we do to follow up on that, I dont know, but as a parent it was just super fun to see that.



That sounds like a lovely music experience! You could get him some sort of online music gift card, like iTunes? That would let him explore different styles of Jazz himself, and maybe start a little collection. Getting to search for new music is always exciting, and I'd love when I got to do it after becoming interested in a new genre. 

Or maybe find some Jazz clubs in your area, and take him out some night if they allow people under 21?


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> That sounds like a lovely music experience! You could get him some sort of online music gift card, like iTunes? That would let him explore different styles of Jazz himself, and maybe start a little collection. Getting to search for new music is always exciting, and I'd love when I got to do it after becoming interested in a new genre.
> 
> Or maybe find some Jazz clubs in your area, and take him out some night if they allow people under 21?



He's actually a fan of CDs over on-line music*. We were sad that the Little Freddie & co didn't have any of their CDs in the merch tent, but there are some out there in the wild (Amazon if nowhere else, apparently), so we'll track some of those down. And we'll keep our eyes open for various performance possibilities. We live in a busy enough neighbourhood that the posts along the street are plastered with all sorts of posts, which is still honestly sometimes the best way to find out what is going on--but we'll look at other ways, too.

It is a bit of a challenge as he is strongly an introvert who has a hard time with crowds and loud sounds, so while he'll go to concerts because he likes music, it is always like running a gauntlet for him, and he doesn't always last until the end before he's too drained and has to go (the joys of Asperger's like conditions.... )

* Years ago I got him a pretty decent personal stereo for his room, and we have a decent stereo system in the living room, so he prefers hearing CDs through those, versus what you hear through head phones. It helps that all three of us tend to like similar music, so he can listen to what he likes out loud without it bugging us (much).


----------



## dharmabean

I had the best four day weekend ever. I completely look forward to reliving it. Sexy man, beautiful weekend, total relaxation. Content.


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun  Hope you're able to share some pics if you want to.



I think it went really well. Will post pics when they're transferred over from my spouse's iPad.


----------



## bayone

View attachment sarah_drawing.jpg


View attachment sarah_looking_up.jpg


View attachment sarah_andrew_portrait.jpg


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Photos....



So nice to finally put a face with the name and you are very talented :bow: Thank you so much for sharing the photos!  Chalk is one of my favorite mediums! Amazed you did that without charcoal!


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> So nice to finally put a face with the name and you are very talented :bow: Thank you so much for sharing the photos!  Chalk is one of my favorite mediums! Amazed you did that without charcoal!



Thanks. I did some other stuff with charcoal, but I prefer using the sharpies -- not as messy.


----------



## lille

bayone said:


> Thanks. I did some other stuff with charcoal, but I prefer using the sharpies -- not as messy.



The mess is half the fun.


----------



## Surlysomething

Perfect weather.
Restful sleep.
Good hair.

COFFEE.

Sloths.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> One of the awesome things about being a parent is seeing your kid discover new that they lovedoubly so when you it surprises you as much as them.
> 
> Ottawas annual Bluesfest provides ten days of music, a short bike ride from where we live. Despite the name the main headliners are big name rock, pop, and country stars (this year it included The Killers, Lady GaGa, and Lady Antebellum, amongst others), and the next tier down is heavy on alt rock and Canadian rock acts. Then, here and there, mostly at the smaller stages, they have some actual Blues acts, as well as some other random acts of various styles. It is that second tier of bands that often prompts us to buy passes--well catch a couple of headliners we like, a bunch of the bands that we normally listen to in that next tier, and then then well randomly catch a few other acts before, after, or in-between those.
> 
> Yesterday was the last day (thankfullyI need sleep!), and we had ninety minutes to kill between Said the Whale and Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker (USS), and reading through the descriptions of the acts I saw that an old school New Orleans Blues guy was playing at the one indoor stage at the festival*. Sitting in real chairs for a bit sounded good, so we went in to watch him and his band.
> 
> My wife and I were blown away at the skill of the musicians. These are guys who have been playing this stuff for fifty years Id guess, and were just sublime.
> 
> My teenager, on the other hand, fell in love. He came out shaking his head and muttering That..thats REAL music. Its just so, so,..wow. Not that he didnt enjoy USS partying it up shortly afterwards, but clearly something in that New Orleans blues struck a chord with him. What we do to follow up on that, I dont know, but as a parent it was just super fun to see that.
> 
> * The festival is on the grounds around the Canadian War Museum, and they also use the small (200 seat?) auditorium in the museum as their fifth stage. It is a pretty good arrangement.



It IS cool to see your child developing a real interest in something that deserves to be appreciated.  I don't pretend to know much about blues music, but when I lived in St. Louis, I used to enjoy listening to their public radio station KDHX, which has several blues programs. My favorite, "Nothin' but the Blues" hosted by Ron Edwards is still on the air, and his playlist is accessible online http://kdhx.org/play/radio-shows/nothin-but-the-blues, if you think your son might be interested in learning more about the genre. Ron Edwards plays blues music from all over, not just New Orleans, and sometimes he even plays really old scratchy recordings from the 20's, while it sounds like your son is more interested in electric blues, but I think he gives his listeners a pretty good feel for the history of the music. 

Also, I don't know if your city has anything like this, but St. Louis has a music shop called Vintage Vinyl that has a fairly large collection of new and used music (CDs as well as vinyl), and they have a decent blues selection. Even if you don't find what you're looking for, I think many teens would enjoy browsing around a place like that.

I'm jealous if you got to see The Killers.  My username is a reference to one of their songs, and I would like to add a quote from one of their songs as a signature when I accumulate enough posts.


----------



## Librarygirl

More progress with packing to move and a fun Half hour when I found my guitar and music (maybe less fun for any neighbours who may have heard this!). And someone thinking I know more than I do. I get so annoyed with the opposite situation, it will almost be worth the extra work learning about this topic to show that I can. Glad some people respect me! Also the big training event I had to organise at work went surprisingly well - a group of 16-83 yr old volunteers got amazingly into the quiz I wrote!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> More progress with packing to move and a fun Half hour when I found my guitar and music (maybe less fun for any neighbours who may have heard this!). And someone thinking I know more than I do. I get so annoyed with the opposite situation, it will almost be worth the extra work learning about this topic to show that I can. Glad some people respect me! Also the big training event I had to organise at work went surprisingly well - a group of 16-83 yr old volunteers got amazingly into the quiz I wrote!



Is it a group of indeterminate size consisting of volunteers between the ages of 16 and 83, or is it a 16-strong group of 83 year old volunteers?

Either is odd.


----------



## Librarygirl

Haha! A group of 30 to be precise- though the vast majority were closer to the 83 end of the scale! They got v excited drawing pics and answering the questions though. It may have been all the coffee and cake I plied them with beforehand in an epic 30 min tea break!


----------



## ODFFA

My neighbourhood watch group on facebook just posted this table of our crime statistics since they put up CCTV cameras in the area.

View attachment 10534541_10153962822736515_8059492079304111587_n.jpg


Would have liked to see the whole of July, but this is still one of the best pieces of news I've gotten this year. So much relief is being felt right now.

ETA: April does have a bunch of public holidays and/or long weekends, though. But I'm still stoked.


----------



## lille

I got accepted for internship position in the Art Therapy department of a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital! It will be challenging work but an amazing learning experience.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm going on holiday tomorrow! The Isle of Skye beckons and I am so glad to be going back, I can't believe it has been 8 years since I last went there! I get to fulfil two of my goals in life as well, which were to take my dog Luna to the Isle of Skye and to let her see a beach and an ocean! We're going to go whale watching and shell picking and the main event is the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue on the Isle, which is being done by the Princess Royal! All very exciting!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I'm going on holiday tomorrow! The Isle of Skye beckons and I am so glad to be going back, I can't believe it has been 8 years since I last went there! I get to fulfil two of my goals in life as well, which were to take my dog Luna to the Isle of Skye and to let her see a beach and an ocean! We're going to go whale watching and shell picking and the main event is the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue on the Isle, which is being done by the Princess Royal! All very exciting!



That sounds awesome! I hope you have a blast.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Six days of antibiotics and this upper respiratory crap is finally starting to hit the bricks.


----------



## bayone

ODFFA said:


> ETA: April does have a bunch of public holidays and/or long weekends, though. But I'm still stoked.



I was going to ask if April was "Burgle a House Month" or something.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> I got accepted for internship position in the Art Therapy department of a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital! It will be challenging work but an amazing learning experience.



Congratulations to you  You'll be fantastic at it!



loopytheone said:


> I'm going on holiday tomorrow! The Isle of Skye beckons and I am so glad to be going back, I can't believe it has been 8 years since I last went there! I get to fulfil two of my goals in life as well, which were to take my dog Luna to the Isle of Skye and to let her see a beach and an ocean! We're going to go whale watching and shell picking and the main event is the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue on the Isle, which is being done by the Princess Royal! All very exciting!



How wonderful and exciting for you both! Hope you're able to take some photos you'd like to share!


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> I got accepted for internship position in the Art Therapy department of a child/adolescent psychiatric hospital! It will be challenging work but an amazing learning experience.



Congrats, lille . As an intern you may not get a lot of chances to implement your own ideas, and this may not be suitable for the group of kids you'll be working with, but I used to work in a government building in Washington, DC that mostly had generic, institutional artwork on its walls until someone decided to put up a temporary exhibit at the entrance that I loved. A local artist had kids, ages about 8-11, copy famous paintings in their own hand, and the results were wonderful! Beautiful renderings of Van Gogh's sunflowers and Monet's water lilies, but my favorite were the child versions of "Lady with an Ermine"--they always made me smile.



loopytheone said:


> I'm going on holiday tomorrow! The Isle of Skye beckons and I am so glad to be going back, I can't believe it has been 8 years since I last went there! I get to fulfil two of my goals in life as well, which were to take my dog Luna to the Isle of Skye and to let her see a beach and an ocean! We're going to go whale watching and shell picking and the main event is the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue on the Isle, which is being done by the Princess Royal! All very exciting!



Take me with you!



ScreamingChicken said:


> Six days of antibiotics and this upper respiratory crap is finally starting to hit the bricks.



Great! Now you can enjoy breathing in that vaporized water that passes for air right now in the Houston area


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> Congrats, lille . As an intern you may not get a lot of chances to implement your own ideas, and this may not be suitable for the group of kids you'll be working with, but I used to work in a government building in Washington, DC that mostly had generic, institutional artwork on its walls until someone decided to put up a temporary exhibit at the entrance that I loved. A local artist had kids, ages about 8-11, copy famous paintings in their own hand, and the results were wonderful! Beautiful renderings of Van Gogh's sunflowers and Monet's water lilies, but my favorite were the child versions of "Lady with an Ermine"--they always made me smile.


I'm lucky, eventually I'll be running my own art therapy groups and they're super open to new idea. Right now the hospital has a tape artist that comes in and helps the kids create tape murals on the walls of the unit. They had the kids create the decorations for tables for a conference on self harm. One group of kids made leaves with coping skills and positive quotes on them to go on mini trees and another group decorated the pots.


----------



## bayone

MsBrightside said:


> Congrats, lille but my favorite were the child versions of "Lady with an Ermine"--they always made me smile.




I'm picturing equal parts adorable, hilarious and disturbing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Music and coffee.

Simple as that. :bow:


----------



## biglynch

Had an epic time in Brighton yesterday, and partied till 7 am. Only thing is I've slept all day today. So it 3:30 am, and I'm gonna make pizza. Good times.


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> I'm lucky, eventually I'll be running my own art therapy groups and they're super open to new idea. Right now the hospital has a tape artist that comes in and helps the kids create tape murals on the walls of the unit. They had the kids create the decorations for tables for a conference on self harm. One group of kids made leaves with coping skills and positive quotes on them to go on mini trees and another group decorated the pots.




Sounds interesting but also heartrending. I admire you for having the emotional fortitude to do this kind of work. 



bayone said:


> I'm picturing equal parts adorable, hilarious and disturbing.



Lol--you nailed it with this description!


----------



## LeoGibson

Went today and did my TSA background check so I can add Hazardous Materials to my license. So in 2-4 weeks I can throw my lot in with Big Oil and go double my salary. Keep drilling and fracking, daddy needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## AuntHen

LeoGibson said:


> Went today and did my TSA background check so I can add Hazardous Materials to my license. So in 2-4 weeks I can throw my lot in with Big Oil and go double my salary. Keep drilling and fracking, daddy needs a new pair of shoes!



Just watch out for sink holes! Or in your dog's case, STINK holes hahahaha, sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## Saisha

fat9276 said:


> Just watch out for sink holes! Or in your dog's case, STINK holes hahahaha, sorry I couldn't help it


^^^^Spew alert!!!


----------



## ODFFA

My instructor just graciously emailed me the material for tonight's class so I can skip it. Relief!


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> My instructor just graciously emailed me the material for tonight's class so I can skip it. Relief!



nice!

I'm happy that I had just an all around good summer weekend. Boating with my parents on Saturday, including all the associated activities (water skiing, swimming, going for ice cream), then we got back to the city in time to grab some take out burgers and watch a local theater group doing a Shakespeare comedy in a local park. Sunday included some bike rides, yard work, checking out the nearby farmers market to see if the local corn on the cob was in yet (it wasn't, but that's OK), and just hanging out and enjoying some pretty decent weather. It was just nice, in a soul-restoring sort of way.


----------



## Amaranthine

I got to harvest my first round of green beans today! It's like having children that are socially acceptable to eat :wubu:

And my strawberry plant is flowering, as is my tomato plant. 

Though, on the down side, both Morrowind and Oblivion were on sale for $5 each on Steam, but Windows only. I should have gotten them anyway and tried to install Windows, but it slipped my mind. How will I possibly waste my time now?


----------



## Surlysomething

That sounds like a great summery weekend to me!



Tad said:


> nice!
> 
> I'm happy that I had just an all around good summer weekend. Boating with my parents on Saturday, including all the associated activities (water skiing, swimming, going for ice cream), then we got back to the city in time to grab some take out burgers and watch a local theater group doing a Shakespeare comedy in a local park. Sunday included some bike rides, yard work, checking out the nearby farmers market to see if the local corn on the cob was in yet (it wasn't, but that's OK), and just hanging out and enjoying some pretty decent weather. It was just nice, in a soul-restoring sort of way.


----------



## dharmabean

This is the text I got pulling away from another weekend with the new flame, "You are beautiful... you are loved. I'm so thankful that I can help you experience it! You amaze me, Regan. Enchant me."

Ya. I'm kinda into this. Just a lil bit.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I just realized to-day that Reagan's been in Hell for 10 years as of this Summer! 

Cheer up, Dutch; I hear it only _feels _like eternity. &#128516;


----------



## biglynch

Yes, I got a bonus holiday on the 28th, so I will get to go Manchester for a football competition with all my old work chums.


----------



## JayDanger

I'm happy that my four hour on-air shift from hell is almost over, and I'm about to head home to my comfy bed and pretty lady friend to get lifted.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Chicken and Sweetcorn soup. Backlog of dishes done. Kitchen cleaned.


----------



## tankyguy

Went to a carnival. Came home with a candy apple and an armload of stuffed prizes.


----------



## lille

Had a fabulous girls' day. We got our eyebrows threaded, got manicures, went shopping, made hors d'oeuvres, drank, and talked. It was exactly what I needed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Making Sunday plans with the bestie. Staying in with gossip, movies and wine and eating fried chicken and all the sides and desserts.


----------



## LeoGibson

The beer is cold. 

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## LeoGibson

The brisket is in the smoker and in case anybody was wondering from yesterday, yes the beer is still cold!


----------



## Saisha

LeoGibson said:


> The brisket is in the smoker and in case anybody was wondering from yesterday, yes the beer is still cold!



What kind of spices & wood are you using?


----------



## LeoGibson

Saisha said:


> What kind of spices & wood are you using?



Spices? I honestly couldn't tell you. My wife makes her own rub and she keeps it a secret even from me. She thinks I may possibly have a beer or two and give out her recipe while bragging about how good it is. 

As far as wood goes, pecan all the way.


----------



## loopytheone

I just got back yesterday from a great holiday at the Isle of Skye! I went around Portree town and got presents for my friends, went on a boat trip to see seals and porpoise and puffins, walked part of the way up the Old Man of Storr, went to Dunvegan castle and gardens, played in the sea with some cows at the Coral beach, went to the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue and went swimming at Talisker bay! So much fun!


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> I just got back yesterday from a great holiday at the Isle of Skye! I went around Portree town and got presents for my friends, went on a boat trip to see seals and porpoise and puffins, walked part of the way up the Old Man of Storr, went to Dunvegan castle and gardens, played in the sea with some cows at the Coral beach, went to the unveiling of the Skye Terrier statue and went swimming at Talisker bay! So much fun!



Sounds like you had a phenomenal time of it  2 questions for you - how did your dog like the ocean and any photos you want to share?


----------



## Esther

Seeing my man friend tomorrow  It has been a few weeks.


----------



## loopytheone

Saisha said:


> Sounds like you had a phenomenal time of it  2 questions for you - how did your dog like the ocean and any photos you want to share?



I have tons of pictures from there But I think I can answer both of those questions in one go! =D


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> I have tons of pictures from there But I think I can answer both of those questions in one go! =D



I absolutely love this photo :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
Thank you so much for sharing it


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I have tons of pictures from there But I think I can answer both of those questions in one go! =D



That looks like one happy, happy, HAPPY, pooch!


----------



## loopytheone

Saisha said:


> I absolutely love this photo :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> Thank you so much for sharing it





Tad said:


> That looks like one happy, happy, HAPPY, pooch!



Hehe, awww, thank you! She was a happy girl to be taken along with us!


----------



## Surlysomething

They took my IV out today...Hallefreakinlujah!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> They took my IV out today...Hallefreakinlujah!



IV? That doesn't sound good. Are you ok?


----------



## Anjula

Ok I know you think I'm a total weirdo. And I am. Here's another example.
I joined a gym about two months ago. I love exercising and I love watching 
fat people work out. But that's not the point. I work my legs and butt really really hard. I think my body decided to motivate me to work even harder because every time I add more weight to my prone leg curls something happens. 

And here goes the "I'm a total weirdo" part. On my 11th rep of the third and last series I have and *ORGASM*. Yes orgasm. I fucking come in the middle of the day at the gym full of people. 

Why post it in the happy thread? Because I'm happy about it. Free orgasm, what's not to love there? 

So sweets, go join the gym XD


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> Ok I know you think I'm a total weirdo. And I am.



Weird? No. Awesome? Yes. 

And yah.....that sounds like a big happy to me, so long as it doesn't disrupt your workout


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

No wonder these women at my gym are constantly on that leg curl machine.


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Weird? No. Awesome? Yes.



That's very sweet, thanks


----------



## biglynch

Anjula said:


> Ok I know you think I'm a total weirdo. And I am. Here's another example.
> I joined a gym about two months ago. I love exercising and I love watching
> fat people work out. But that's not the point. I work my legs and butt really really hard. I think my body decided to motivate me to work even harder because every time I add more weight to my prone leg curls something happens.
> 
> And here goes the "I'm a total weirdo" part. On my 11th rep of the third and last series I have and *ORGASM*. Yes orgasm. I fucking come in the middle of the day at the gym full of people.
> 
> Why post it in the happy thread? Because I'm happy about it. Free orgasm, what's not to love there?
> 
> So sweets, go join the gym XD



If this happened to a dude I can't imagine anybody being too happy. " cleaner to the leg curl machine "



Tad said:


> Weird? No. Awesome? Yes.
> 
> And yah.....that sounds like a big happy to me, so long as it doesn't disrupt your workout


Its got to be a bit of a disruption. Beats cramp through.


----------



## Anjula

loopytheone said:


> I have tons of pictures from there But I think I can answer both of those questions in one go! =D



Such a cutie pie! &#128054;&#128054;&#128054;&#128054;&#128054;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lille

My boyfriend booked our hotel in Austin for the Bat Festival.


----------



## bayone

We got some news from the committee that's trying been trying to convince the condo developers down the street to modify their design: There's a tentative agreement that, among other changes to the design, the building will be 35 stories tall instead of 48, and that they'll pay for a new playground further along the lakeshore park (one of the big issues was that it was going to throw a shadow across the play area in the early-to-mid afternoon. Lowering the height should also help with that.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Another gorgeous day in YVR.

And of course, liquid brown heaven. 

View attachment 10517968_10152948222965830_3738585536289530215_n.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> Another gorgeous day in YVR.
> 
> And of course, liquid brown heaven.



Coffee is my friend! I'm with you there.

Bizarrely I'm happy that getting upset about something else actually made me feel a whole lot more like my new house is home.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm very happy that tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Melian

In one week, I'll be seeing 4 awesome 90's bands, all on one bill.

Offspring
Bad Religion
Vandals
Pennywise

Oh shiiiiiit. Gonna have to punch at least 2-3 people, or it won't be truly nostalgic.


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> In one week, I'll be seeing 4 awesome 90's bands, all on one bill.
> 
> Offspring
> Bad Religion
> Vandals
> Pennywise
> 
> Oh shiiiiiit. * Gonna have to punch at least 2-3 people*, or it won't be truly nostalgic.



Sounds like you're _gonna bash it up, bash it up...
Gotta keep 'em separated._

I used to work in a research lab, (I think you do as well?) and whenever I would have The Offspring or that Beck song "Loser" cranked up on the radio, my PI said it was gonna shake up the DNA bands in my cesium chloride gradient. Ah, 1994. 

Hope you enjoy the concert.


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> In one week, I'll be seeing 4 awesome 90's bands, all on one bill.
> 
> Offspring
> Bad Religion
> Vandals
> Pennywise
> 
> Oh shiiiiiit. Gonna have to punch at least 2-3 people, or it won't be truly nostalgic.



Yeah I'm not gonna lie, I'm plain simply jealous. 

Mess up somebodies nose with a good shmack, they'll thank you for it.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Just watched a handsome young bhm smoking a vaporized cigarette - hottest thing I've seen in a while!!!:eat2::wubu::smitten:


----------



## WillendorfWorshipper

I'm happy that I have finally overcome any reservations and have begun gain whole hog. Feeling soft, stuffed and out of breath... in other words very happy!


----------



## Amaranthine

Muffin making, NWA, and Wings (the show, not the band (which is also lovely.))


----------



## Melian

MsBrightside said:


> Sounds like you're _gonna bash it up, bash it up...
> Gotta keep 'em separated._
> 
> I used to work in a research lab, (I think you do as well?) and whenever I would have The Offspring or that Beck song "Loser" cranked up on the radio, my PI said it was gonna shake up the DNA bands in my cesium chloride gradient. Ah, 1994.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the concert.



Thanks! It's going to be insane 

Side note: I've left basic research and went into industry - am now lab director for a genetic diagnostics company. Expect a PM, because I'm curious about your career!



biglynch said:


> Yeah I'm not gonna lie, I'm plain simply jealous.
> 
> Mess up somebodies nose with a good shmack, they'll thank you for it.



Just a little tap. Hehe.


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> Thanks! It's going to be insane
> 
> Side note: I've left basic research and went into industry - am now lab director for a genetic diagnostics company. Expect a PM, because I'm curious about your career!



Congratulations on the change in your professional status  Hopefully the pay is better, and there's less frustrating over lab results in your latest position; although I suspect management has its own pitfalls. 

OK, I look forward to it--most people's eyes glaze over if I mention it with any degree of detail, probably because it's hard to describe without using any of the jargon people in the field take for granted.


----------



## Saoirse

Amaranthine said:


> Muffin making, NWA, and Wings (the show, not the band (which is also lovely.))



Oh man I love Wings! Watched it with my family all the time. Stil watch reruns when I catch them. I thought Brian and Joe were soooo cute... but I def had a crush on Lowell! haha!


----------



## Amaranthine

Saoirse said:


> Oh man I love Wings! Watched it with my family all the time. Stil watch reruns when I catch them. I thought Brian and Joe were soooo cute... but I def had a crush on Lowell! haha!



I can't rep you :/ 

But they're definitely cute; I can't deny that. Though, even when I was watching it growing up, I always paid particular attention to Roy


----------



## gotigersgo2000

After many applications, e-mails, sessions of pissed-offedness, and interviews, I have obtained a position teaching at a well-regarded high school here in the Memphis area. I will be teaching U.S. History, World History, and Sociology. 

I've had in-service all week and have been bombarded by so much information, I'm beginning to think I don't know my own a** from a hole in the ground. School starts tomorrow, and with it, the kids.

For those wondering where, it is the high school of a certain former cast member of SNL. He made an awesome digital short with Andy Samberg.

Seriously, I'm so nervous though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Football is back!


----------



## Saisha

My sister just got in her MRI scan results on the soft tissue at the head of her pancreas - the exact words on the report is "her pancreas is doing extraordinarily well and she is to follow up with her primary doctor in 3 months". Of course, we are still working with her endocrinologist and have yet to meet with him (which will be soon) about these latest results but still, yeah, l'm happy  Thank you God!


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> My sister just got in her MRI scan results on the soft tissue at the head of her pancreas - the exact words on the report is "her pancreas is doing extraordinarily well and she is to follow up with her primary doctor in 3 months". Of course, we are still working with her endocrinologist and have yet to meet with him (which will be soon) about these latest results but still, yeah, l'm happy  Thank you God!



That's great news.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Lil BigginZ said:


> Football is back!



Praise The Lord and pass the ammunition!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Praise The Lord and pass the ammunition!



Assuming you're a Bears fan? If Cutler can stay healthy all season I can see them making a big push for the playoffs. Gotta improve that defense a little bit though. Unfortunately, I believe that whole division is going to be a dog fight this year. Packers are always in contention because of Rodgers. I'm really digging the Vikings changes in the front office, I think Norv Turner will use Bridgewater and Peterson really well relying heavy on the run, which will be dangerous. I like the front office and player pick ups from the Lions so far as well. Adding Golden Tate to give Stafford more ammunition was a great thing and I can easily seeing him and Megatron as a top 5 WR duo in the league this year.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I got a clean bill of health from my kidney doctor! A month ago I was in kidney failure. Today my kidneys are back to normal! YAY!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I got a clean bill of health from my kidney doctor! A month ago I was in kidney failure. Today my kidneys are back to normal! YAY!



YAY and welcome back!!!


----------



## Saisha

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I got a clean bill of health from my kidney doctor! A month ago I was in kidney failure. Today my kidneys are back to normal! YAY!



That is such awesome news  I am so very happy for you


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Lil BigginZ said:


> Assuming you're a Bears fan? If Cutler can stay healthy all season I can see them making a big push for the playoffs. Gotta improve that defense a little bit though. Unfortunately, I believe that whole division is going to be a dog fight this year. Packers are always in contention because of Rodgers. I'm really digging the Vikings changes in the front office, I think Norv Turner will use Bridgewater and Peterson really well relying heavy on the run, which will be dangerous. I like the front office and player pick ups from the Lions so far as well. Adding Golden Tate to give Stafford more ammunition was a great thing and I can easily seeing him and Megatron as a top 5 WR duo in the league this year.



Bears have definitely signed some improvement players to their line with Allen ect ect. I worry about the linebackers
And secondary. Their offense as long as everyone stays healthy is top notch. Marshall Jeffery forte and Bennett are a ton of weaponary for cutler and now he actually has a solid offensive line. He really can't complain too much anymore. Packers will be good as long as they have Rodgers. 

Bridgewater water will be good especially with norv turner. And that corderelle Patterson has star potential. AP well he's AP so I'm sure he'll be effective. 

Detroit , you know what you're going to get out of Megatron and now with Golden Tate and that rookie tight end Eric Ebron Stafford has more options, Bush and bell are going to be splitting time all season I bet. You're right it will be a dogfight.


----------



## KHayes666

Amaranthine said:


> Muffin making, NWA, and Wings (the show, not the band (which is also lovely.))



NWA the rap group or NWA the old wrestling organization?


----------



## Esther

Although I will be sad to leave Asia for a couple of months, I found I may be able to have Christmas with my family for the first time in 3 years


----------



## lille

Everything with my internship is getting smoothed out, I got my laptop repaired in time to take it with me on vacation, and that freak hail storm seems to have not damaged my car.


----------



## Amaranthine

KHayes666 said:


> NWA the rap group or NWA the old wrestling organization?



The rap group. 


As for new happy things: 

I finally got my diploma in the mail! 

I'm probably grabbing an Xbox 360 to take advantage of all the marked down games. My gratitude to the non-backward compatible next gens.


----------



## vardon_grip

Just shot some green screen stuff for the Voice. Adam, Pharrell, Gwen and Blake.


----------



## biglynch

Tomorrow is going to be fun. This is a fact.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> The rap group.
> 
> 
> As for new happy things:
> 
> I finally got my diploma in the mail!
> 
> I'm probably grabbing an Xbox 360 to take advantage of all the marked down games. My gratitude to the non-backward compatible next gens.





vardon_grip said:


> Just shot some green screen stuff for the Voice. Adam, Pharrell, Gwen and Blake.



These things sound really awesome :happy:



biglynch said:


> Tomorrow is going to be fun. This is a fact.



And this sounds very...mysterious


----------



## djudex

Had a really nice birfday dinner tonight, I'm full of good food and good feelings.


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> Had a really nice birfday dinner tonight, I'm full of good food and good feelings.



Happy Birthday! I hope you saved room for more "cake." This one reminded me of your meatloaf video 

Note to self: must control future urges to send djudex virtual food items. 

View attachment meatloafbirthdaycake.jpg


----------



## djudex

MsBrightside said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you saved room for more "cake." This one reminded me of your meatloaf video
> 
> Note to self: must control future urges to send djudex virtual food items.



Thanks for the happy birthday!

I had totally forgotten about the meatloaf video, cooking class/food porn is good stuff :eat2: And never control your urges when it comes to sending food, virtual or otherwise!


----------



## LeoGibson

I have a nice three day weekend that is off to a great start if I do say so myself.


----------



## bayone

Going to the second monthly Art Party tomorrow. Bought booze to bring for cocktails and got carded. I went ten years without getting carded, and the last couple of times I've been to the liquor store they've asked me for ID. I think the LCBO is cracking down, or else my taste in alcohol has gone downhill. Fun to see the clerk's face when they see what decade I was born in, though.


----------



## biglynch

Had a super fun day in London, with a super cool loopy. Now I'm gonna hit the hay, my feet hurt.


----------



## Melian

bayone said:


> Going to the second monthly Art Party tomorrow. Bought booze to bring for cocktails and got carded. I went ten years without getting carded, and the last couple of times I've been to the liquor store they've asked me for ID. I think the LCBO is cracking down, or else my taste in alcohol has gone downhill. Fun to see the clerk's face when they see what decade I was born in, though.



I've noticed this, too. I'm 31 and have been carded at the LCBO the last several times, and then in a pub at ~4pm. Feels good, man.


----------



## biglynch

Age, it's a bugger. I used to think I still had a youthful look. Then yesterday while enjoying a day out with loopy, I was asked by some random woman in if I was her dad! I'm only 32

Felling old much.


----------



## bayone

Afternoon Art Party was quieter than the first one (only my spouse and I showed up, at least until the hostess's brother arrived with his wife and son), but paintings were painted and deceptively strong cocktails were mixed. Maybe too strong, as spouse is currently recovering from his. Will post more pics when available:
View attachment paintings.JPG


----------



## MattB

bayone said:


> Going to the second monthly Art Party tomorrow. Bought booze to bring for cocktails and got carded. I went ten years without getting carded, and the last couple of times I've been to the liquor store they've asked me for ID. I think the LCBO is cracking down, or else my taste in alcohol has gone downhill. Fun to see the clerk's face when they see what decade I was born in, though.





Melian said:


> I've noticed this, too. I'm 31 and have been carded at the LCBO the last several times, and then in a pub at ~4pm. Feels good, man.



I'm 40 and I got carded recently while cashing in a scratch ticket. The clerk at the store was embarrassed, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## djudex

Fuck me, I haven't been carded since I was 16 

And it can't be the salt and pepper hair because most people are too short to be be able to see it!


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> Thanks for the happy birthday!


You're quite welcome 



> I had totally forgotten about the meatloaf video,


I have a feeling there are some other ladies around here who remember it fondly as well.


> cooking class/food porn is good stuff :eat2:


Oh, yes, definitely. Pretty much the only thing I watch on TV these days is _Chopped_. 


> And never control your urges when it comes to sending food, virtual or otherwise!


Thanks 

P.S. To everyone here who thinks he/she is old, I'm pretty sure I've got you all beat, unless you were born during or before the "Summer of Love." You are all just a lot of young whippersnappers. Now someone older than me needs to come in here and tell me the same thing. Please? Anyone? *crickets* 

Oh, and to return to the thread topic, I'm happy that I still have all of my own teeth


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Went out and did some volunteer work. It was outdoors, cleaning a part of a trail in the largest remaining forest in Washington. Out with a few co-workers, helping the community and just generally having fun. Put me in good spirits.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Went out and did some volunteer work. It was outdoors, cleaning a part of a trail in the largest remaining forest in Washington. Out with a few co-workers, helping the community and just generally having fun. Put me in good spirits.



Volunteering can be such an uplifting experience. Do you think you'll volunteer again?


----------



## freakyfred

Going to Canada in a week. Am excited!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Volunteering can be such an uplifting experience. Do you think you'll volunteer again?



Definitely. 

It was hard work, manual labor, but it was nice to see actual progress for other people to enjoy.


----------



## Surlysomething

SHUT UP!

West Coast? :batting:



freakyfred said:


> Going to Canada in a week. Am excited!


----------



## bayone

bayone said:


> Will post more pics:



View attachment Emily in the Kitchen.JPG


View attachment Emily_in_the_Kitchen_II.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> SHUT UP!
> 
> West Coast? :batting:



Unfortunately just Ontario. Going to be going to Fan Expo at the end of the week.


----------



## Esther

freakyfred said:


> Unfortunately just Ontario. Going to be going to Fan Expo at the end of the week.



AHHHHHH Where in Ontario?
FML that's where I'm from but I'm in Asia right now!


----------



## Surlysomething

Fine. That blows. Haha

At least you'll be in my country! 



freakyfred said:


> Unfortunately just Ontario. Going to be going to Fan Expo at the end of the week.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

This...


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> This...



I don't know which one I want more. I have a giant gear boner now!



Who am I kidding? It's the tele. It's always the tele.


----------



## freakyfred

Esther said:


> AHHHHHH Where in Ontario?
> FML that's where I'm from but I'm in Asia right now!



Burlington and Toronto. Maybe other places too. The only thing really planned is Fan Expo.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I am happy that I ate the whole 56oz box of vanilla bean . It seemed almost too easy. :eat1:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know which one I want more. I have a giant gear boner now!
> 
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding? It's the tele. It's always the tele.



Thanks man, both the tele and the sb are incredible guitars. But, what I'm actually stoked about is the rig. I just got that Acoustic cab this past weekend to go with my 370 head,it's in unbelievable condition for it's age. Best part is I found it in the storage room of a small mom & pop shop and the owner let it go for 100 bucks. 

Acoustic 406 cabinet. 2x15 ...it's a earthquaker. And guitar sounds pretty damn good through it as well


----------



## Esther

freakyfred said:


> Burlington and Toronto. Maybe other places too. The only thing really planned is Fan Expo.



AHHHHH That's literally right by where I live. Darn it! It would have been fun to meet up!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My activity on this site changes. Sometimes it's a bit heavier than normal. I am amazed though that I haven't seem to have been forgotten. 

One small post to vent a little and I get a few great women, and even better friends from here, reach out to me. Also a few reps from people with well wishes. 

You guys are amazing. Seriously.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My activity on this site changes. Sometimes it's a bit heavier than normal. I am amazed though that I haven't seem to have been forgotten.
> 
> One small post to vent a little and I get a few great women, and even better friends from here, reach out to me. Also a few reps from people with well wishes.
> 
> You guys are amazing. Seriously.


Remember 48 days and we drink dance sing and party like mad men.


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> Burlington and Toronto. Maybe other places too. The only thing really planned is Fan Expo.




I'll be at FanExpo on the Saturday!! PM coming your way....


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My activity on this site changes. Sometimes it's a bit heavier than normal. I am amazed though that I haven't seem to have been forgotten.
> 
> One small post to vent a little and I get a few great women, and even better friends from here, reach out to me. Also a few reps from people with well wishes.
> 
> You guys are amazing. Seriously.



You're analysing your data all wrong! Isn't this rather evidence of the fact that _you're_ amazing?


----------



## Amaranthine

biglynch said:


> Age, it's a bugger. I used to think I still had a youthful look. Then yesterday while enjoying a day out with loopy, I was asked by some random woman in if I was her dad! I'm only 32
> 
> Felling old much.



Granted, she has a very youthful look. So perhaps the contrast was striking enough to suggest such a thing. (And loopy: if you happen to read, it suits you!  ) 


For some reason, this series of getting-carded related posts popped into my head, and I realized that I got carded when I bought an M rated game the other day. And those are 17+. Lovely


----------



## tankyguy

So jealous of bayone's art parties.


----------



## lille

I got a massage and got my nails done. I'm relaxed and happy.


----------



## bayone

did a major clean-up of the living room. The computer desk in the corner is now (a) reachable, and (b) my new sewing area.


----------



## ODFFA

bayone said:


> did a major clean-up of the living room. The computer desk in the corner is now (a) reachable, and (b) my new sewing area.



It's been a major-clean-up and furniture-rearranging kinda weekend for me too. I'm physically knackered, but mentally invigorated....which is a rather nice way of going into a new week :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

I set a personal best time in my 5K today  

View attachment Alki5K2014.jpg


----------



## firefly

RentonBob said:


> I set a personal best time in my 5K today


Congratulations - you did a great job!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Why thank you, dear Ed
> 
> I AM, in fact, ecstatic now. The defense went flawlessly - no screw-ups in the presentation, answered all the panel's questions, and now I have officially entered the last phase of my PhD.
> 
> AND...
> 
> I'm getting married on Monday. Hehehe....we randomly went to city hall yesterday, got our licence and will see the justice of the peace in a few days. Next weekend, we're inviting about 30 friends over to abuse various substances and then we're going to a hardstyle rave. So you know, a traditional sort of affair


OMG!!! CoNGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hallelujah, got called for a job interview tomorrow. I really am hoping for the best!


----------



## ODFFA

x0emnem0x said:


> Hallelujah, got called for a job interview tomorrow. I really am hoping for the best!



 Glad you got the call-back! Sure you'll wax it.

------------
Only 3 more hours until nap time. And if nap time were to last a full 12 hours, I'd be totally cool with that.


----------



## LJ Rock

x0emnem0x said:


> Hallelujah, got called for a job interview tomorrow. I really am hoping for the best!



good luck!


----------



## Surlysomething

GOOD LUCK!




x0emnem0x said:


> Hallelujah, got called for a job interview tomorrow. I really am hoping for the best!


----------



## Tad

More good vibes being sent your way. Knock 'em dead! (but not before they sign an offer letter, lol)


----------



## biglynch

I'm gonna go Manchester tomorrow and have a good time.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks guys. Interview went well. I have high hopes, they did a swab drug test and doing a background check. I'd like to think I have to job, considering people who work there said they normally don't do that unless you get the job - but the woman said she wasn't sure if cashiers were needed (which is where she wanted to put me)... so I'm waiting to find out! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fuzzy

I replaced the hub, wheel bearing, and ball joint (actually, I ripped out the steering knuckle and had someone else do the replacements, with a hydraulic press) on both front wheels. I guess bearings need replacing after 200,000 miles. Its amazing how quieter things are now. :happy:


----------



## lille

My boyfriend's future puppy was born in the wee hours of the morning this morning. I'm anxiously awaiting pictures. There are 7 males to choose from in the litter.


----------



## CleverBomb

I have a perfectly-balanced sleek black killing machine in front of me on my desk. 

He's purring. That makes me happy.


----------



## Rojodi

Off from work until Tuesday


----------



## LeoGibson

Five days off. Couldn't come at a better time. Sleep here I come, I've missed you.


----------



## ODFFA

Aaaaaa! My brother recently bought a secondhand laptop, which came with a bonus shitload of ebooks. I mean, from novels (classic, best-sellers, sci-fi and everything in between) to books on essential oils, gardening, photography, sewing.... it's ridiculous! 

View attachment 51970_1219342905932_500_286.jpeg


And movies. I haven't even gotten to the browsing all the movies yet. omg omg omg!


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA said:


> Aaaaaa! My brother recently bought a secondhand laptop, which came with a bonus shitload of ebooks. I mean, from novels (classic, best-sellers, sci-fi and everything in between) to books on essential oils, gardening, photography, sewing.... it's ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 116242
> 
> 
> And movies. I haven't even gotten to the browsing all the movies yet. omg omg omg!



Glad to see the bro has redeemed himself a bit :happy:--enjoy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm feeling pretty gruntled at the moment. 

Great time Friday night at a casino with coworkers. 

Made it to PAX PRIME for the first time. Super awesome convention for games of all sorts. 

Just enjoying the upswing at the moment.


----------



## lille

After three weeks away, I have all my reptiles back with me. My room feels like home again.


----------



## balletguy

No work today!


----------



## shandyman

I am very happy that I have no back pain for the first time in a month, slipping over while collecting fossils caused me a lot of pain!


----------



## shandyman

I am happy today that I did something that makes me very nervous and uncomfortable. The result wasn't quite what I wanted, but I did it


----------



## Tad

Watching a humdinger of a thunderstorm go by out the office window. We had a good light show, then it sounded like someone threw a bucket of water at the window, and just now we had the loudest clap of thunder I've heard in ages.

I love a good thunderstorm!

ETA: a co-worker just sent out some pics--this one really caught what a sudden dark cloud it was!


----------



## MattB

Yeah, it's quite the show Tad! I gave up my football tickets tonight before this hit, looks to be a wise move as another one is on the way later...


----------



## Rojodi

An inheritance check clearing AND a bonus check appearing in my savings account.


----------



## bayone

shandyman said:


> I am very happy that I have no back pain for the first time in a month, slipping over while collecting fossils caused me a lot of pain!



I'm happy for your back, and envious of your fossil-collecting endeavours.


----------



## shandyman

bayone said:


> I'm happy for your back, and envious of your fossil-collecting endeavours.



My back is all fine now, well enough to find more fossils today. I found some crinoids and plant fragments :-D


----------



## lille

He was trying out my first name with his last name. :wubu:


----------



## djudex

I just had some Gods damned delicious butter chicken, holy Thor onna thunderbolt it was good.


----------



## shandyman

I've discovered Minecraft. This game is going to ruin me, but it is utterly wonderful! :smitten:


----------



## x0emnem0x

shandyman said:


> I've discovered Minecraft. This game is going to ruin me, but it is utterly wonderful! :smitten:



How have you not discovered it before now?! It's the best game ever! Okay not ever, but one of the best! So addicting. And mining is relaxing as ever.


----------



## lille

I officially start my internship next week.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I officially start my internship next week.



Good luck--with the internship, and with the anticipation while waiting!


----------



## shandyman

x0emnem0x said:


> How have you not discovered it before now?! It's the best game ever! Okay not ever, but one of the best! So addicting. And mining is relaxing as ever.



I have been meaning to play it for ages, I had some credit on PSN to use and it wasn't expensive. Its a wonderful waste of time


----------



## x0emnem0x

*I got the job!!! *


----------



## lille

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *



Congratulations!


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *


* insert Snoopy happy-dance .gif here* 

Seriously, fantastic! Knock 'em dead, I'm sure you'll be fantastic.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I hope so! It's a cashier job and although I'm not the best with people I think I will be fine... part time, not too crazy and it's in a place I've been going to for years so I'm fairly familiar with it. Took them 2 weeks to call though I was going to call today to check up on the app and they called first!


----------



## Rojodi

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *



Congratulations!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! Work hard and don't take days off unless you think you're dying! Haha




x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *



Congratulations you  That is so awesome!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks guys. Super nervous... I've already slept but I've been awake since almost 3! LOL and today is only training and paperwork... Ugh my nerves. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Tad

deep breaths! lol

Good luck....and anything you can do to help out your feet, do it! (if they have a gel mat to stand on, stand on it. Wear your best supporting shoes. Stretch your calves and feet before you go....)


----------



## lille

I got my schedule for my internship and I am so excited. I'm going to get to get to experience all the units with a focus on the Center for Autism and Developmental Disabilities and the two Adolescent inpatient units. I'll even get to spend time with the OCD program and even the pediatric partial. I can't wait to start on Monday!


----------



## MsBrightside

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *


That's terrific news! I can't believe that you're not good with people, because you sound very sweet and warm-hearted in your posts. I hope this opportunity helps to get you out from under some of those burdens you've been carrying. Everyone's nervous the first day on a new job--I'm sure you'll do just fine! 



lille said:


> I got my schedule for my internship and I am so excited. I'm going to get to get to experience all the units with a focus on the Center for Autism and Developmental Disabilities and the two Adolescent inpatient units. I'll even get to spend time with the OCD program and even the pediatric partial. I can't wait to start on Monday!


That's wonderful, lille. I hope that it turns out to be a great experience for you and that you are able to help other young people as you hone your skills. You must be a sensitive and caring person to contemplate this kind of work.


----------



## shandyman

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *



Fantastic news. Very well done!



I gave a girl a compliment today and it put a huge smile on her face. This made me very happy


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> That's wonderful, lille. I hope that it turns out to be a great experience for you and that you are able to help other young people as you hone your skills. You must be a sensitive and caring person to contemplate this kind of work.



Thanks, I'm really excited about. Helping kids is something I'm really passionate about. I know it's going to be intense but it'll all be worth it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I don't want to use the term "happy". I believe "hopeful" is better suited for my particular situation.

Over the past two weeks, I have found out that my son and daughter have made it very clear to my brother and cousin that they are not happy with their current living arrangement with their mom. They both cited the reasons as,(to paraphrase in rather blunt terms), that mom has her head up her boyfriend's ass and she talks a lot of shit about me. My son especially catches it from her because she frequently tells him that he is just like me. You can see that she is clearly grating on his nerves and he is to the point of fed up. My daughter has been more reserved when I ask her how things are at home while my son is subtly voicing his displeasure.

I have made it a point over the past three years to not talk about my ex in front of them. I figured it was better to let them come to their own opinions about her without my input. Now that they see are starting to see why I left her mom to begin with (my son has explicitly said this), there is a chance I can get custody of one if not both of them. 

They are soon to be 13 and 14 and are rather mature for their age. They know what they want and what they want to be around. Once me and my wife get in to a place of our own, perhaps we can pursue primary custody of them.


----------



## lille

ScreamingChicken said:


> Your post



I can see why happy isn't exactly the right word. It seems like your kids have good heads on their shoulders and I hope everything works out for all of you. I was lucky enough to be moving out as my parents were getting divorced so I never had to decide who I wanted to live with but my brother recently moved from my mom's to my dad's. Navigating that stuff is tricky. I wish you all the best.


----------



## spookytwigg

My Teefury grab bag came today and everything I got in it was good (read as stuff I would've payed full price for) very happy making.


----------



## loopytheone

x0emnem0x said:


> *I got the job!!! *



Yaaaay, many congrats! =D

As for what made me smile today, I was reading my sister's phD thesis and one of the technical terms she wrote she also wrote the acronym for... which happened to be FFA! Cue me smirking to myself!


----------



## Amaranthine

x0emnem0x said:


> Thanks guys. Super nervous... I've already slept but I've been awake since almost 3! LOL and today is only training and paperwork... Ugh my nerves. Wish me luck!!!



Congrats! Don't worry, you'll do great 



ScreamingChicken said:


> They are soon to be 13 and 14 and are rather mature for their age. They know what they want and what they want to be around. Once me and my wife get in to a place of our own, perhaps we can pursue primary custody of them.



I hope things work out for you. From what I've seen, it seems like men tend to get shafted in custody situations, even if it isn't bluntly obvious. Almost as if even professionals don't take the dad as seriously as the mom as a caretaker of the children. So I definitely hope you get the chance to make a better life for them.


----------



## Goreki

HAH!!
http://www.techly.com.au/2014/09/08/dna-evidence-solves-126-year-old-mystery-jack-ripper/

Brilliant!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks everyone! Yesterday I finished training and today I am up super early AGAIN because my brain won't let me sleep. Today is my first REAL day of work, working with people and figuring out the cash register... ugh, it's unreal but I'm hoping it all goes okay... nervous. Keep me in your thoughts and wish me luck!


----------



## Tad

Wishing you luck!


----------



## Surlysomething

Amazing September weather.
Upswing mood for a change.
Good hair.
Music. Freakin' awesome life saving music.


----------



## wildandfree

Well shoot, I could write on this page daily because I honestly and sincerely love my life. Seems like as good a place as any to begin being a member of this community in some small way. 
I am happy today because it's my Friday and I am going to a lovely music festival this weekend, the last hurrah of the summer, although it is a chilly 10 degrees Celsius outside. 
And I am happy my lumber order finally arrived, and I can work on my house next week.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

wildandfree said:


> Well shoot, I could write on this page daily because I honestly and sincerely love my life. Seems like as good a place as any to begin being a member of this community in some small way.
> I am happy today because it's my Friday and I am going to a lovely music festival this weekend, the last hurrah of the summer, although it is a chilly 10 degrees Celsius outside.
> And I am happy my lumber order finally arrived, and I can work on my house next week.



How exciting! 
What music festival?


----------



## wildandfree

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> How exciting!
> What music festival?



It is called harvest moon and is in manitoba! It is the nicest little fest!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

wildandfree said:


> It is called harvest moon and is in manitoba! It is the nicest little fest!



Manitoba...not my favorite province, but I think I can swing it.


----------



## Tad

wildandfree said:


> It is called harvest moon and is in manitoba! It is the nicest little fest!



Nice--and I'm going to a music festival this weekend too, and it the temperature has been dropping all day, down to 14 at 6pm and supposed to be heading to single digits, so looks like a similar weather system from there to here (Ottawa). Actually mine started last night--caught Foster the People. Tonight is Lorde and Serena Ryder, tomorrow is The National, and I forget after that, lol.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Manitoba...not my favorite province, but I think I can swing it.



Hey, that is my home province you are slighting!  What, you got something against blizzards, snow too cold to make snowballs most of the winter, and mosquitoes that don't need no pansy west nile virus to take you out? (and on the flip side--no appreciation for sunsets that last for ages, dry weather, awesome pirogies (sp?), and some of the best people anywhere?)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Nice--and I'm going to a music festival this weekend too, and it the temperature has been dropping all day, down to 14 at 6pm and supposed to be heading to single digits, so looks like a similar weather system from there to here (Ottawa). Actually mine started last night--caught Foster the People. Tonight is Lorde and Serena Ryder, tomorrow is The National, and I forget after that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that is my home province you are slighting!  What, you got something against blizzards, snow too cold to make snowballs most of the winter, and mosquitoes that don't need no pansy west nile virus to take you out? (and on the flip side--no appreciation for sunsets that last for ages, dry weather, awesome pirogies (sp?), and some of the best people anywhere?)


Oh Tad! I would never! I just said it wasn't my FAVORITE. You know me though, all the provinces are pretty much tied for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. So hard to rate amazing against brilliant.


----------



## lille

I successfully got my fridge up and running again with the tried and true method of unplug it and plug it back in again. Yay no food gone bad!


----------



## biglynch

OK so the company I work for was scared I might leave and offered me a promotion and a pay hike. I'm happy as a mofo!


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> I successfully got my fridge up and running again with the tried and true method of unplug it and plug it back in again. Yay no food gone bad!


Way to get all technical, lille.  Sounds like you dodged a bullet on that one. 



biglynch said:


> OK so the company I work for was scared I might leave and offered me a promotion and a pay hike. I'm happy as a mofo!


Yay! I was worried for you when you mentioned a missed opportunity recently. Congratulations! :happy:


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> Cheers MsB, I still cost myself about 5-8k on the Mayfair job, its still a pretty good rise.
> Can't be down for ever and some peeps would love to be where I am so I'm very greatful for that.


----------



## shandyman

Well, this might seem like and odd one....
A few years ago I was feeling pretty crappy about my body and decided in a moment of maddness to make some belly videos and out them on youtube. I had forgotten about them for about a year. I randomly check my account yesterday and my videos combined have had over 100,000 views! Who would have thought watching a fat man play with his belly would be so popular.


----------



## loopytheone

shandyman said:


> Well, this might seem like and odd one....
> A few years ago I was feeling pretty crappy about my body and decided in a moment of maddness to make some belly videos and out them on youtube. I had forgotten about them for about a year. I randomly check my account yesterday and my videos combined have had over 100,000 views! Who would have thought watching a fat man play with his belly would be so popular.



Me. I would have thought exactly this! =p ...there is also a chance that I may have watched these videos without knowing who you were! =O


----------



## shandyman

loopytheone said:


> Me. I would have thought exactly this! =p ...there is also a chance that I may have watched these videos without knowing who you were! =O



If you, or anyone else for that matter, wants to see them. Then PM me and I'll send you a link.


----------



## bayone

We brought a rollaway suitcase full of paperbacks, and a poseable 18-inch Hal Jordan, Green Lantern doll with cloth costume and light-up ring, to the Friends of the Merril Collection Science-Fiction and Anime Flea Market. There were many people with brightly coloured hair and anime t-shirts. Also a baby in a tiny knitted Jayne Cobb hat. An old man at the table across from ours was talking up the collectability of his vintage paperbacks, in a plaintive yet extremely loud voice. I tried to assume he was hard of hearing; my spouse just kept muttering under his breath about how his books were overpriced for the venue and he wasn't even grading them correctly. There's no sniping like geek sniping. :roll eyes: He eventually got to gloat that we were selling more books than his rival, as we sold all but four of the paperbacks. He'd originally marked the Green Lantern doll at $80, but sold it at half-price to the young man who was selling manga and video games at the table next to ours with his wife who was dressed as Pikachu. I picked up a copy of Nalo Hopkinson's <i>Skin Folk,</i> and some costume jewelry which included a large felt brooch shaped like a donut with embroidered sprinkles.


----------



## biglynch

bayone said:


> light-up ring



That's all I could see.

Stupid brain.


----------



## tankyguy

bayone said:


> We brought a rollaway suitcase full of paperbacks, and a poseable 18-inch Hal Jordan, Green Lantern doll with cloth costume and light-up ring, to the Friends of the Merril Collection Science-Fiction and Anime Flea Market. There were many people with brightly coloured hair and anime t-shirts. Also a baby in a tiny knitted Jayne Cobb hat. An old man at the table across from ours was talking up the collectability of his vintage paperbacks, in a plaintive yet extremely loud voice. I tried to assume he was hard of hearing; my spouse just kept muttering under his breath about how his books were overpriced for the venue and he wasn't even grading them correctly. There's no sniping like geek sniping. :roll eyes: He eventually got to gloat that we were selling more books than his rival, as we sold all but four of the paperbacks. He'd originally marked the Green Lantern doll at $80, but sold it at half-price to the young man who was selling manga and video games at the table next to ours with his wife who was dressed as Pikachu. I picked up a copy of Nalo Hopkinson's <i>Skin Folk,</i> and some costume jewelry which included a large felt brooch shaped like a donut with embroidered sprinkles.



That sounds so cool. There's practically no geek-centric stuff that happens around Halifax. Really just the Dartmouth Comic Art Festival, where artists and comic shops come to sell their stuff, and Hal-Con in November. Both of these happen but once a year. I wish I could move to a place where there's more of a geek/nerd scene to speak of.


----------



## MsBrightside

Just got back from a fun evening watching a roller derby with some gal pals.


----------



## Rojodi

MsBrightside said:


> Just got back from a fun evening watching a roller derby with some gal pals.



I love roller derby, both incarnations of it. I remember seeing the New York Chiefs vs San Francisco Bay Bombers in Troy NY with the Cub Scouts.


----------



## Saisha

MsBrightside said:


> Just got back from a fun evening watching a roller derby with some gal pals.



lol  Reminds me of my m-grandmother (native Texan) - devout Baptist who's favorite shows were General Hospital, Lawrence Welk, Dark Shadows and The Roller Derby


----------



## MsBrightside

Rojodi said:


> I love roller derby, both incarnations of it. I remember seeing the New York Chiefs vs San Francisco Bay Bombers in Troy NY with the Cub Scouts.



Wow, you saw the real deal! The bout I saw involved lesser known flat-track teams; but the campiness of it all was quite entertaining, and I've never seen so much body glitter.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm so looking forward to taking the introductory Dutch class as an extra for my paralegal course (since we operate on Roman-Dutch law over here). First class is tomorrow. Think I might as well take this Dutch thing well past the intro phase though. It's close enough to Afrikaans that I could probably wax it quite easily and then have another European language under my belt. It may even help me get my ass out of SA one day, but let's not get too far ahead of ourselves. 

:happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> I'm so looking forward to taking the introductory Dutch class as an extra for my paralegal course (since we operate on Roman-Dutch law over here). First class is tomorrow. Think I might as well take this Dutch thing well past the intro phase though. It's close enough to Afrikaans that I could probably wax it quite easily and then have another European language under my belt. It may even help me get my ass out of SA one day, but let's not get too far ahead of ourselves.
> 
> :happy:



That sounds super cool! I never realized Dutch was similar to Afrikaans; I hope the class is every bit as awesome as you're expecting  


As for my happy-about today, I'm spending the week in NC and get to see my first ocean beach. But really, I'm just happy to get to go _anywhere._ Being at home for any length of time wears on the soul. And, of course, an airport with free WiFi after dealing with flight delays is appreciated.


----------



## MsBrightside

Saisha said:


> lol  Reminds me of my m-grandmother (native Texan) - devout Baptist who's favorite shows were General Hospital, Lawrence Welk, Dark Shadows and The Roller Derby


Saisha, I never heard of _Dark Shadows_, but my mom loved Lawrence Welk back in the day. "Good night, sleep tight, and pleasant dreams to you; here's a wish and a prayer that every dream comes true..." Your grandmother sounds like quite a character; I wonder if she had a secret ambition to be a roller derby girl? 


ODFFA said:


> I'm so looking forward to taking the introductory Dutch class as an extra for my paralegal course (since we operate on Roman-Dutch law over here). First class is tomorrow. Think I might as well take this Dutch thing well past the intro phase though. It's close enough to Afrikaans that I could probably wax it quite easily and then have another European language under my belt. It may even help me get my ass out of SA one day, but let's not get too far ahead of ourselves.
> 
> :happy:


ODFFA, I am in awe of people like you that know so many different languages and have the ability to become fluent in them even when they begin their studies as adults. It puts my semester of college Spanish and night class of introductory Russian to shame. When anyone goes beyond "Hi, how are you?" "thank you", or "you're welcome," I'm lost. Anyway, I hope your instructor turns out to be a good one and makes the class enjoyable for you. 


Amaranthine said:


> As for my happy-about today, I'm spending the week in NC and get to see my first ocean beach. But really, I'm just happy to get to go _anywhere._ Being at home for any length of time wears on the soul. And, of course, an airport with free WiFi after dealing with flight delays is appreciated.


Amaranthine, wow--your first visit to an ocean beach ever? I'm sure you will love it! It's kind of funny that your first time is just a few days after the statistical peak of hurricane season; but I think Edouard is the only storm in the Atlantic right now, and he's not supposed to be a threat to the east coast--that's something to be happy about, too.


----------



## Tad

Amarnthine: for some reason I thought you were in California--if you've never been to an ocean beach before, I'm guessing I was wrong!

As for me: I took Friday off as a vacation day, and ended up super productive, getting a huge number of things done that I'd been wanting to do (not all of them highly productive, I'll grant, but some of them were--got our upstairs hallway washed, primed, and pained for example). Just a really 'good-busy' sort of day. And then followed it up by doing almost nothing on Saturday, and somewhere in between on Sunday. Made for an overall great weekend.

Also, on Sunday (last day of a five day music festival) finally saw Coeur de Pirate (a french-Canadian singer) live, and unlike quite a number of sort of sweet-voiced female singers, she was really strong live, voice holding up to her band well. I'd been prepared to be disappointed, but instead came to like her more.


----------



## lille

Finished my first day at the psych hospital and I loved it. I'm ready to get up and do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> That sounds super cool! I never realized Dutch was similar to Afrikaans



It's funny how when the apartheid news broke to the world in general they heard that accent and most just assumed "evil guys, sounds kinda German...must be African Nazis!" but no, it was the lovely Dutch who plopped that mess down in South Africa. The more I find out about the history of my ancestral homeland the more I'm surprised.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Amarnthine: for some reason I thought you were in California--if you've never been to an ocean beach before, I'm guessing I was wrong!



No, you're completely correct. But I went there for a conference, so I didn't have any time to go to an actual beach. I did see the ocean from the distance, but I'd kind of like to venture to the actual beach part. 

Also, your weekend sounds fantastic! Productivity AND successful recreation is hard to beat.


ETA: As for the post directly above, I'm now 80% sure we need an atrociously bad movie about Nazi Africa.


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am so happy that I got to talk and see a great friend who I cammed with a few years back and got to see them and catch up on old times.


----------



## CleverBomb

I'm happy that our French Bulldog is OK again after a severe allergic reaction to a wasp sting this morning -- hives so bad you could see the bumps through his fur! -- and the ensuing trip to the vet. 
Li'l guy was a trouper throughout. Yelped when getting the antihistamine shots, but that was it. Doesn't even mind the follow-up course of Benadryl pills.
Good pup.


----------



## rellis10

Day two off work and it's going to be a day of watching House of Cards and playing Destiny. Happiness abounds!

And also, first post on the BHM board in well over a year... that's worth a happy, right?


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> It's funny how when the apartheid news broke to the world in general they heard that accent and most just assumed "evil guys, sounds kinda German...must be African Nazis!" but no, *it was the lovely Dutch* who plopped that mess down in South Africa. The more I find out about the history of my ancestral homeland the more I'm surprised.



...and the French, and the English. With some Germans mixed in. For me, France is my ancestral homeland. I owe my existence to the protestant Hugenots who fled here..... and then started subjugating the natives :doh:

But yes, the glorious gutteral mess known as Afrikaans is directly derived from Dutch!



Amaranthine said:


> No, you're completely correct. But I went there for a conference, so I didn't have any time to go to an actual beach. I did see the ocean from the distance, but I'd kind of like to venture to the actual beach part.
> 
> ETA: As for the post directly above, I'm now 80% sure we need an atrociously bad movie about Nazi Africa.



You are going to love the actual beach part! There's nothing quite like it. 

As for your movie idea, FINALLY someone else said it! District 9 came kinda close in its symbolic, sci-fi-ish way. But I think the world is ready for something.... more real and striking. I know I am  (Though, if you'd like to see a _documentary_ with a bit of a 'Nazi Africa' feel to it, may I recommend Nick Broomfield's masterpiece, His Big White Self. It's not concentration-camp-atrocious, but you know. It'll fill the void for now.)


----------



## Rojodi

After years of trying, I finally found Dungeons and Dragons rules to fantasy football. It's not like the NFL's version of fantasy. No, it's playing football using Dungeons and Dragons characters and rules.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I love this admin... they made it so we can add tags to the threads! Then you can search (top) via tags instead of searching via threads or post... it helps a little I think. I went through and added certain tags (it seems you can only add two) but the option is at the bottom of each thread... so add yours! The admin has also changed up the profiles... I'm liking this stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## Yakatori

That's so creepy! It says who last visited your profile....

I only looked at your profile to see what you meant, not because....

Sometimes I will look at a profile just to locate a person's recent post that I want to respond to. Now, they are going to think I'm sweating them. Gross...


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> The admin has also changed up the profiles...


Tried to leave you a message on your profile and got a database error  Not sure I like all the changes but oh well....


----------



## Saisha

CleverBomb said:


> I'm happy that our French Bulldog is OK again after a severe allergic reaction to a wasp sting this morning -- hives so bad you could see the bumps through his fur! -- and the ensuing trip to the vet.
> Li'l guy was a trouper throughout. Yelped when getting the antihistamine shots, but that was it. Doesn't even mind the follow-up course of Benadryl pills.
> Good pup.



So sorry to hear that happened!! Glad he's starting to feel better!


----------



## Tad

Yakatori said:


> That's so creepy! It says who last visited your profile....
> 
> I only looked at your profile to see what you meant, not because....
> 
> Sometimes I will look at a profile just to locate a person's recent post that I want to respond to. Now, they are going to think I'm sweating them. Gross...



Slight update: The Admin didn't go through and specifically change things, rather he put through a very large software update to the board software, which changed a bunch of issues.

Let's see how people feel about the various changes, and if some are really unpopular he can investigate IF it is possible to change some of them (no promises--but I'd rather not go asking him to change things until people have given the new defaults a try)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Slight update: The Admin didn't go through and specifically change things, rather he put through a very large software update to the board software, which changed a bunch of issues.
> 
> Let's see how people feel about the various changes, and if some are really unpopular he can investigate IF it is possible to change some of them (no promises--but I'd rather not go asking him to change things until people have given the new defaults a try)



Am I allowed to ask to be brought up to speed about a new admin? I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Tad

The answer is on the boards somewhere from this past Summer....... what's wrong, you don't read every post in every thread? ;-)

(This past Summer there was a change over in who takes care of the site at the nuts and bolts level. For lack of a better term, the new guy is the site administrator, which I tend to shorten to The Admin).


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Am I allowed to ask to be brought up to speed about a new admin? I have no idea what's going on.



Way to not pay attention Hozay! Jeez. 

Yup, new admin.... but I'm liking changes thus far. I'd still like to see a IM/chatroom thing implemented again but I know last time we tried that it didn't work out quite well. But something to look into... so far so good! I like the tags being added - I found that trying to search via thread or post never brought me to posts where I was actually looking for a specific thing, and with being able to search via tags (as long as people ADD tags and such) it'll be much more beneficial.


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> I love this admin... they made it so we can add tags to the threads! Then you can search (top) via tags instead of searching via threads or post... it helps a little I think. I went through and added certain tags (it seems you can only add two) but the option is at the bottom of each thread... so add yours! The admin has also changed up the profiles... I'm liking this stuff. Keep it up!


Oh god, I'm going to abuse the shit out of the tag function. Starting...NOW!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh god, I'm going to abuse the shit out of the tag function. Starting...NOW!



Oh my gosh haha. Hopefully you use it for good!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Yakatori said:


> That's so creepy! It says who last visited your profile....
> 
> I only looked at your profile to see what you meant, not because....
> 
> Sometimes I will look at a profile just to locate a person's recent post that I want to respond to. Now, they are going to think I'm sweating them. Gross...


*points and laughs*

For the record, if anyone sees that I've been viewing their profile it's because I AM sweating them.


----------



## MsBrightside

x0emnem0x said:


> Oh my gosh haha. Hopefully you use it for good!



Your hope may have been in vain--have you checked the tags on this thread recently?



Cobra Verde said:


> Oh god, I'm going to abuse the shit out of the tag function. Starting...NOW!



I found "happy" and "thoughts", but between those two were a couple of tags that reminded me of the old Sesame Street song "One (or two as the case may be) of these things is not like the others; one of these things just doesn't belong." Did you have something to do with that?


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> His Big White Self.



Considering the name, I'm not sure I could make it through without having a slight hope, in the back of my mind, that it's something that it totally isn't. 



Yakatori said:


> That's so creepy! It says who last visited your profile....
> 
> I only looked at your profile to see what you meant, not because....
> 
> Sometimes I will look at a profile just to locate a person's recent post that I want to respond to. Now, they are going to think I'm sweating them. Gross...



I'm glad this makes people feel just as creepy as I do. I think my solution will merely be to click on EVERYONE's profile, so my viewing is ultimately meaningless. Because it couldn't possibly be the case that I'm stalking everyone here...

But really, I am.


----------



## agouderia

Yakatori said:


> That's so creepy! It says who last visited your profile....
> 
> I only looked at your profile to see what you meant, not because....
> 
> Sometimes I will look at a profile just to locate a person's recent post that I want to respond to. Now, they are going to think I'm sweating them. Gross...





Amaranthine said:


> I'm glad this makes people feel just as creepy as I do. I think my solution will merely be to click on EVERYONE's profile, so my viewing is ultimately meaningless. Because it couldn't possibly be the case that I'm stalking everyone here...[/COLOR]



I share your misgivings. That has the whiff of Big Brother.

What also surprises - or even troubles - me is that there has been no significant reaction to the massive, mostly clandestine changes. Am I the only one who feels users - who in the end create what is on this sight - should get more information and not simply be confronted with changes and even infringements. 

As somebody who is mostly here for the library, the new sign in coercion to see much of the content annoys me even more. I'm on the road a lot, don't always have the option to sign in properly to keep up with what's going on around here - so I come much less often. If you look at the most recent visible drop in activity on the boards, many user must also have checked what's going on as a guest to then chime in sometime or later. 
In the longer term this will be even more detrimental, since most people active here started as lurkers, only over time finding their way into joining and participating.

What is given as an explanation - no offense please Tad, you're only the messenger - for the new Public Library makes it seem like some revenant of the Vatican's 'Index Librorum Prohibitorum' (which was abolished in 1966 btw), censoring content so readers only read 'positive' material.

Am I being overcritical to be so riled up about all of this???


----------



## tankyguy

Agree with everyone about the Visitors List.
The ability to leave messages on people's profile seems nice, though.

***

My happy thought for today was cleaning closets and finding some elementary school work which triggered a lot of memories; the copies from the Ditto machine still had a hint of that smell on them. Also found homemade comic books I handed out around the school in 4th grade and a story bible for a superhero series I wrote when I was 12 (it's like 2 inches thick!).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Three people have visited my profile. Someone who is in love with me, someone who hates me, and someone I've never talked to.


----------



## Tad

Now we all need to go visit Hozay's profile!


----------



## x0emnem0x

MsBrightside said:


> Your hope may have been in vain--have you checked the tags on this thread recently?



Yeah, I saw yesterday after checking when I posted... too good to be true. :doh:



Amaranthine said:


> I think my solution will merely be to click on EVERYONE's profile, so my viewing is ultimately meaningless. Because it couldn't possibly be the case that I'm stalking everyone here...



Best idea I've seen all day. I like the visitors list, I wanna see who views me, but at the same time I don't want anyone to think I'm a huge creep. LOL.



tankyguy said:


> The ability to leave messages on people's profile seems nice, though.



I like this, too. I mean, it's about the same as sending someone a message but is a little easier. I like being able to thank someone for a rep or just not having to do as much I guess to send a response or say something silly. With messages you always have to add a subject lol I just don't like it as much. 



Tad said:


> Now we all need to go visit Hozay's profile!



Way ahead of you.


----------



## spookytwigg

One of my rats (who's getting on a bit now) went to the vet today, but it looks like he's going to be ok!


----------



## Surlysomething

The tags at the bottom of this page made me LOL.


----------



## Cobra Verde

If you remove the first comma it sorta reads like one single, deranged sentence...


----------



## lille

spookytwigg said:


> One of my rats (who's getting on a bit now) went to the vet today, but it looks like he's going to be ok!



Oh good! I didn't know you had rats. They are such awesome little critters. There's two at the local pet store that have been there for a while and if my landlord allowed mammals I would take them home in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Frank found someone's cat! You go, Frank!









FRANK! AH-AAH! SAVIOR OF THE UNIVERSE!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> Frank found someone's cat! You go, Frank!
> 
> 
> FRANK! AH-AAH! SAVIOR OF THE UNIVERSE!!



Sometimes I wish I understood your brand of humor. I'll continue trying.


----------



## spookytwigg

lille said:


> Oh good! I didn't know you had rats. They are such awesome little critters. There's two at the local pet store that have been there for a while and if my landlord allowed mammals I would take them home in a heartbeat.


Yep, I have 7. So many rats (though one of my friends has 14) they're lovely little critters :-D


----------



## Rojodi

In a few weeks, this will be full of oranges, red, and yellows:


----------



## ElectricLarryland

The deli at the local grocery store has FULL racks of cooked ribs for $5!! :Happy happy happy:


----------



## tankyguy

Avast, ye scurvy sea dogs and lovely wenches! It be International Talk Like a Pirate Day!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Talk_Like_a_Pirate_Day


----------



## lille

The water main outside our school burst so we got out five hours early and I get a head start on my weekend.


----------



## RentonBob

Down 18 pounds since my last doctor's visit 3 months ago


----------



## Rojodi

Blood glucose number has dropped 50 points since Wednesday morning!


----------



## lille

Printing pictures that make me happy to hang around my room. The first time my bf and I met in person, and lots of pictures of my favorite horses.


----------



## Librarygirl

Managed to get the boiler working again (big achievement for new home owner!). I shall get to wash my hair without boiling a kettle this morning!


----------



## CleverBomb

Cobra Verde said:


> Frank found someone's cat! You go, Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK! AH-AAH! SAVIOR OF THE UNIVERSE!!


He'll save every one of us!


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is picking out his puppy today and he's going to FaceTime me so I can help him pick! I'm so excited.


These are a few of the one's he gets to pick from.


----------



## LeoGibson

College football and Costco having Spaten Oktoberfest on sale for 2 12 packs for $22. I have that, some sausage and sauerkraut and a full bottle of Jäger. Viva Deutschland!


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> College football and Costco having Spaten Oktoberfest on sale for 2 12 packs for $22. I have that, some sausage and sauerkraut and a full bottle of Jäger. Viva Deutschland!



= wrong! No self-respecting Prussian wants to be held responsible for Oktoberfest.

That's Viva Bavaria for you! (... or when the singing along it's mostly Viva Colonia - the Bavarians are incapable of writing decent pop music - they have to import it from Cologne carnival).

And since we're doing details: Augustiner or Andechser are much fresher and tastier than Spaten!


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> = wrong! No self-respecting Prussian wants to be held responsible for Oktoberfest.
> 
> That's Viva Bavaria for you! (... or when the singing along it's mostly Viva Colonia - the Bavarians are incapable of writing decent pop music - they have to import it from Cologne carnival).
> 
> And since we're doing details: Augustiner or Andechser are much fresher and tastier than Spaten!



I should say that I am a fan of the Marzen style more so than Spaten in particular. While I have no doubt you are far better versed on the taste of different German brews, due to our limited availability, Spaten is what I have to work with and quite honestly, I do like it's flavor, but if it wasn't on sale for a good price I probably would not have purchased it as we do have access to many smaller American microbrews that do it better, but can be pricey.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

agouderia said:


> = wrong! No self-respecting Prussian wants to be held responsible for Oktoberfest.
> 
> That's Viva Bavaria for you! (... or when the singing along it's mostly Viva Colonia - the Bavarians are incapable of writing decent pop music - they have to import it from Cologne carnival).
> 
> And since we're doing details: Augustiner or Andechser are much fresher and tastier than Spaten!



I love everything about this post.


----------



## lille

Had a great workout at the gym this morning. My paper is going well. I am much less stressed than I was yesterday. I get to plan for a visit with my boyfriend so we can pick up our puppy. Life is good.


----------



## MsBrightside

Librarygirl said:


> Managed to get the boiler working again (big achievement for new home owner!). I shall get to wash my hair without boiling a kettle this morning!





LeoGibson said:


> College football and Costco having Spaten Oktoberfest on sale for 2 12 packs for $22. I have that, some sausage and sauerkraut and a full bottle of Jäger. Viva Deutschland!





lille said:


> Had a great workout at the gym this morning. My paper is going well. I am much less stressed than I was yesterday. I get to plan for a visit with my boyfriend so we can pick up our puppy. Life is good.



I'm happy for all of you and hope that you enjoy the rest of your weekend. (Although, Librarygirl, as a UK denizen, I suppose your weekend is almost over. At least you'll have hot water when you get ready for work in the morning. ) 

Also, thanks for sharing the cute puppy pics :wubu:, lille.


----------



## Tad

It was a wonderfully unproductive weekend. Played games of various sorts with various people, had a couple of nice meals out where I left feeling pleasantly stuffed, got in a decent bike ride, had a truly awesome nap..... I felt a bit like a cat--just doing the stuff I enjoy!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dog was flipping out, turns out ninja UPS man had run to the backdoor and left a package on my door step. 36 packets of Cheez its from a wonderful friend of mine LOL I feel so spoiled sometimes but I never expect people to get me things. <3


----------



## Cobra Verde

It's Yankees Elimination Day for 3 more hours. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had my quarterly performance review today. 

I got another raise. That's the second raise to my salary within a 5 month period. 

I'm doing something right.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had my quarterly performance review today.
> 
> I got another raise. That's the second raise to my salary within a 5 month period.
> 
> I'm doing something right.



Sooo I should expect my plane ticket in the post when?! :batting:


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had my quarterly performance review today.
> 
> I got another raise. That's the second raise to my salary within a 5 month period.
> 
> I'm doing something right.


Celebration beers! I got mine this month too, and also the 2nd in 5 months.


Gingembre said:


> Sooo I should expect my plane ticket in the post when?! :batting:


When I'm booted out I will get him to send your ticket.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had my quarterly performance review today.
> 
> I got another raise. That's the second raise to my salary within a 5 month period.
> 
> I'm doing something right.



Great job!!


----------



## lille

I hung out in the city with one of my best friends, got new pictures of my puppy, had a good workout at the gym, and I get to go trail riding tomorrow. For having no plans when I woke up this morning, this is shaping up to be a great weekend.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've come to enjoy this job a lot more. I'm not one who deals well with people, and lately I've been finding myself asking people how they're doing all the time, or smiling more. Maybe it's just habit from the job, but it's kind of nice.


----------



## bayone

We have a proper bed with a nice mattress! And nothing got knocked over while it was being moved in!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm happy and thankful for my co-workers. I'm still new, but they've all been patient, and friendly. They remember my name. They make an effort to talk to me a little bit. It's just really nice, especially coming from someone who finds it really difficult dealing with people and this being my first job I am so happy it has the kind of environment and atmosphere that it does.


----------



## lille

Two hour trail ride, it doesn't get better than that. The weather was perfect, the leaves were gorgeous, we did some trotting through the woods and down the dirt roads, and I got to jump a log. Fantastic day.


----------



## ElectricLarryland

I found a bag of dro in the sand on the beach!! I was like whaaaat!!! Yay!


----------



## Surlysomething

Saw my Dad today and he's healing VERY well from his hip surgery.


----------



## Saisha

Hearing happy news from others is always a good thing


----------



## bigmac

The last 30 miles on the way home were great. Setting sun filtering through the redwoods, and empty two lane, and an old mixed tape I'd recently rediscovered (yes my car still has a cassette player).


----------



## Rojodi

Well, I have characters for my NaNoWriMo named - Storyteller Micah Andrzejewski and Private Investigator Nicholas "Nick Deyman - plus the first few paragraphs of the first page handwritten!


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> Slight update: The Admin didn't go through and specifically change things, rather he put through a very large software update to the board software, which changed a bunch of issues.
> 
> Let's see how people feel about the various changes, and if some are really unpopular he can investigate IF it is possible to change some of them (no promises--but I'd rather not go asking him to change things until people have given the new defaults a try)



Update: after some discussion on the moderator board, profiles no longer show who has visited your page recently, or what your current activity on the site is. Whatever the pluses may have been, they were outweighed by the creepiness factor and privacy concerns that those features generated.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Update: after some discussion on the moderator board, profiles no longer show who has visited your page recently, or what your current activity on the site is. Whatever the pluses may have been, they were outweighed by the creepiness factor and privacy concerns that those features generated.



Oh god, I'm going to go look at so many profiles just because I can. I don't even need anything else to be happy about. 

But while I'm here...

The beautifulness and overall atmosphere of early Autumn is giving me back the pep that late Summer stole from me. 

And my friend made me a necklace out of my best-shot revolver shell from when I was in NC, since it probably wasn't a great idea to bring it on the plane.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> Oh god, I'm going to go look at so many profiles just because I can. I don't even need anything else to be happy about.
> 
> But while I'm here...
> 
> The beautifulness and overall atmosphere of early Autumn is giving me back the pep that late Summer stole from me.
> 
> And my friend made me a necklace out of my best-shot revolver shell from when I was in NC, since it probably wasn't a great idea to bring it on the plane.



I also love the Autumn. That time between Labor Day and Halloween; mornings and evenings are cooler, leaves start to turn. As long as it stays dry. I don't think a very wet Fall is much fun.

Also, I wouldn't have pegged you for a gun enthusiast. You're full of surprises.


----------



## loopytheone

I saw a SSBHM in the supermarket the other day! I was feeling really worried about my sick dog and it totally cheered me up! He was on a little scooter going around the store and we walked behind him for a while!

I'm also happy that Freedom, one of my dogs, is finally looking a little bit better. After scans and exploratory surgery we are thinking it is inflammatory bowel disease but are waiting for the biopsies to come back to confirm. Hopefully it will be treatable along with his heart failure and we will be able to have him happy back at home.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I also love the Autumn. That time between Labor Day and Halloween; mornings and evenings are cooler, leaves start to turn. As long as it stays dry. I don't think a very wet Fall is much fun.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't have pegged you for a gun enthusiast. You're full of surprises.



Yeah...there's certainly better things than wet Fall, though I'm not one to argue with a cozy day inside with a candle and book. Also, from an FFA perspective, there's very little that parallels the joy of getting inside after being soaked with cold rain, drying off, and cuddling up in a BHM's sweatshirt/pajama pants :wubu:

That was actually my first time shooting ever, which is why it seemed worthwhile to keep the shell. But I'll admit that it was a blast. It's something I could see myself getting into as a hobby sometime in the future. After all, it tends to look good on a super villain resume, even if I have no intent to make use of it.


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> I'm also happy that Freedom, one of my dogs, is finally looking a little bit better. After scans and exploratory surgery we are thinking it is inflammatory bowel disease but are waiting for the biopsies to come back to confirm. Hopefully it will be treatable along with his heart failure and we will be able to have him happy back at home.



Glad to hear he's doing better. I think the world of my dog so I know exactly how you feel.




Amaranthine said:


> Yeah...there's certainly better things than wet Fall, though I'm not one to argue with a cozy day inside with a candle and book. Also, from an FFA perspective, there's very little that parallels the joy of getting inside after being soaked with cold rain, drying off, and cuddling up in a BHM's sweatshirt/pajama pants :wubu:



You're definitely selling me on the scenario. 



> That was actually my first time shooting ever, which is why it seemed worthwhile to keep the shell. But I'll admit that it was a blast. It's something I could see myself getting into as a hobby sometime in the future. After all, it tends to look good on a super villain resume, even if I have no intent to make use of it.



That's neat you got to try something new you enjoyed. I grew up in a household with guns; my dad had a bunch of rifles and shotguns for hunting, but I never took much of an interest, except for a brief period when I was 13-14 and did some bow hunting. The whole fishing/hunting/trapping thing is considered the norm for boys where I grew up, but I never quite fit into that. I was more into computers, horror movies and homemade catapults.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Update: after some discussion on the moderator board, profiles no longer show who has visited your page recently, or what your current activity on the site is. Whatever the pluses may have been, they were outweighed by the creepiness factor and privacy concerns that those features generated.



The only thing that bums me out about this is that the "what thread are they looking at" is gone. This has been on the site for a while. It seemed harmless. I'll miss it.


----------



## Yakatori

I love it when I look on a profile that I (unfairly, perhaps) associate with PaySite lurkdom...viewing a thread in Hyde Park. Or some whose typical posting presents an image of being kind of restrained and prim when they're posting in the fiction section.


----------



## Tad

File this under "You can't please all of the people all of the time" I guess :blink:


----------



## danielson123

As a guy with a smartphone and fat fingers, I for one am happy with the new changes. Just because I clicked on your profile doesn't mean I meant to!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well not everyone associates profile views with people lurking profiles, I liked to see who's checkin' me out.  Haha but seriously, yeah you can't please everyone I guess! I'm just excited for more changes. I thought the tag thing was a good addition but it seems people are using it for less than what it's actually meant for.


----------



## Yakatori

Tad said:


> "_File this under "You can't please all of the people all of the time" I guess :blink:_"


I think that just the fact that a few people expressed some concern about a change, and then it was fairly promptly "_changed back_," is of more significance to most people. Particularly during this kind of transition.

As for just the thread-view thing, I can also see how, in the larger scheme of things, it makes more sense to be rid of it. If the ultimate goal is to grow the community/site.


----------



## Tad

Due to a number of random happenings (mall renovations shutting the stores I was targetting, relatives visiting from out of town, getting sick), all my plans for shopping for our anniversary had fallen through, leaving me empty handed with almost no time left.

Hit a different mall last night without a lot of time, determined to at least continue my sporadic tradition of finding a completely ridiculous and impractical piece of lingerie to a) keep alive the stereotypes of men buying ridiculous lingerie for their wives, and b) assuring her that I still want to see her in something like that and completely see her as someone who would rock such a thing.

But of course I checked all the jewelry stores first. She doesn't wear much jewelry and has fairly specific tastes, so finding something she'll like and wear is always a challenge, but I live in hope. And I found a ring that was more or less what I'd been looking to find for her, for about the last five years or so. 

I finish checking the rest of the jewelry stores just in case, see nothing else I'd even consider buying her. Stop by La Senze with less than 15 minutes to closing time and ask a sales lady "I'm tight on time and have to run downstairs to buy a ring, could you find for me some of the most impractical, frivolous, sexy lingerie that you have in XL sizing? I'll be back within ten minutes. Got the ring (jewelry stores take f-o-r-e-v-e-r to ring up and package anything), literally run back upstairs, she's found some awesome stuff, choose the one that I think has the best chance of fitting reasonably well on her (XL is a bit marginal....I'm not complaining :smitten:, but it does cut down on lingerie options), explain that I want to wrap the jewelry box up with the lingerie, the sales lady offers to get me a gift box (it cost a whole one buck extra and is a very substantial coffer of a box), we wrap it all up, and I get out by 9:03, awesome anniversary gift in hand.

I never want to end up in such a last minute panic again, but it all worked out beautifully in the end. So I'm happy that the shopping gods were forgiving of my negligence and came through for me, and also for awesome sales staff who are willing to go that extra step to help a frantic customer. 

ETA: I put a note about how awesome the sales associate was into the contact area of the web site of the La Senze web page, and got an email back thanking me for the comment, bragging about how they train their sales associates, and promising that the acknowledgement will get to her--so happy about that too (I'll just trust that a corporation will always follow through on its word, lol)


----------



## loopytheone

Freedom might be coming home today!!! <3 So happy and excited! He will have to keep his feeding tube in as he isn't eating but I honestly thought he wouldn't make it out of the hospital! 

...Freedom is one of my dogs, for those of you who haven't heard my rambling about him before!


----------



## Tad

Yay, Loopy! and go Freedom, keep on healing up


----------



## Surlysomething

_Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you for THE GREAT TEST RESULTS!_


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> _Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you for THE GREAT TEST RESULTS!_



I dunno what you're talking about but I imagine it's good! Yay!


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> _Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you for THE GREAT TEST RESULTS!_



I have no idea what it's about either, but it's so enthusiastic I can't help but be happy about it too! 


Though after reading it, I have this strange image of a very bombastic, excitable preacher saying this after getting a negative paternity test on The Maury Show. Not that that would ever happen on the Maury Show, but it might actually make it more entertaining.


----------



## Saisha

So very happy for you Loopy and Surly, my heart is dancing with you!!!!

And for me, nothing like waking up to finding a box on the table from the UPS person containing unexpected but oh so scrumptious chocolates!


----------



## MsBrightside

Wow--so much happiness here today. 

Tad, your anniversary gifts sound awesome. I'm so impressed that you've been searching for a nice piece of jewelry that matches your wife's taste for over 5 years and that the two of you have a tradition, even a sporadic one, when it comes to lingerie. I think women appreciate gifts that don't feel like a perfunctory gesture but actually have some thought behind them. Way to go! 

Loopy, I'm so glad that your dog's condition has improved--I'm sure it will be a relief for both of you when he gets back home. 

Saisha, a day with chocolate is always better than one without. 

Surly: Woot! Woot! I'm thrilled for you! That's amazing news , and I'm glad your dad is recovering nicely from his surgery, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone.

I got some important blood work done and it ruled out something I was worried about. It was a very relieved and happy moment for me.


----------



## danielson123

I'm doing really well in school and I feel optimistic about my future career.


----------



## x0emnem0x

One more day and I'm headed to Iowa... going to Oktoberfest over there somewhere with my mom and sister in law and her family, going to be a drunken fest with lot's of alcohol related stuff. We will see how interesting it gets!


----------



## RentonBob

Heading to Syracuse/Cooperstown in a little over a week from now and can't wait to get there. The thought of it helped get me through a tough 14 hour day at work... 

And next week, the Big Lynch Tour arrives in Seattle.

Good times


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We had our quarterly meeting today for work. It was held at a local brewery. Several things made it great. 
1) Free Food
2) Free Booze
3) At one point the CEO was introducing a group of us who were presenting some information. Right before we started he said "Hold on, why don't we break for beer. Everyone get a beer chat for a couple minutes and we'll resume." Our CEO is awesome.
4) Someone took the time to recognize me and give me a little shout out on a job well done. 

Great day.


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> "_One more day and *I'm headed to Iowa*... going to Oktoberfest over there somewhere with my mom and sister in law and her family, going to be a drunken fest with lot's of alcohol related stuff. We will see how interesting it gets!_"


Try to be real subtle about it, but see if you can work the phrase _hogwash_ into the conversation. They'll love that.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I got some important blood work done and it ruled out something I was worried about. It was a very relieved and happy moment for me.



So, I'm guessing you're NOT the baby daddy? 

Yay for good news!


----------



## Surlysomething

Not this time. 




LeoGibson said:


> So, I'm guessing you're NOT the baby daddy?
> 
> Yay for good news!


----------



## ElectricLarryland

My Geodude just evolved into Gravelar and now hes super powerful! Now if I can just find the TM so I can go up waterfalls my day will be complete


----------



## Yakatori

@*x0emnem0x*: I think it might help if you watch these in the right order:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyFm9z0HgJA[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWboLQcku3k[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Ten days until Thanksgiving! 

View attachment canada-thanksgiving-turkey.jpg


----------



## JayDanger

I woke up

Immediately made about $300 in cash.

Got bizzzAKEd on some really nice BHO that just finished being made.

And finished writing the third episode for the radio drama I'm producing. 

So all in all, I'm happy that today has been a good day.


----------



## Treach

There's a new Homestar Runner video up. High school nostalgia a-go-go!


----------



## lille

I'm going to see Godspell with mom this evening. We haven't been to the theater together in a while so it will be fun.


----------



## Tad

Got to go whiskey tasting tonight. Currently playing on the computer until I sober enough to be comfortable lying down, lol. It was a lot of fun, and discovered a few new possibilities to suggest as a Christmas present. Not at all my usual thing, but that is good sometimes!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Going out of town for the day tomorrow to see family!! Can't wait and getting excited to see them.. Hope everyone has a great day on Sunday.


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been able to have a lot of great, in-depth discussions with different people lately. It's been almost refreshing in a way, because sometimes I forget how much I enjoy over-thinking a range of topics when I'm not in an environment naturally conducive to it.


----------



## ODFFA

Finding an aesthetically pleasing-enough notebook to use as my Book of Shadows
Buying my first tarot deck 
Delicious chicken caesar salad for lunch + some chocolate ice cream
Miraculous focus and an uncanny feeling of readiness for tonight's Civil Litigation test


----------



## Treach

ODFFA said:


> Finding an aesthetically pleasing-enough notebook to use as my Book of Shadows
> Buying my first tarot deck
> Delicious chicken caesar salad for lunch + some chocolate ice cream
> Miraculous focus and an uncanny feeling of readiness for tonight's Civil Litigation test



Sweet! I do like a nice looking Book of Shadows!


----------



## danielson123

Gilmore Girls is on Netflix!


----------



## JayDanger

So if you're not into the whole kink thing this probably won't seem to significant

but I asked a beautiful lady friend of mine to be my canna-sub today (it's a lot to explain, but it's about the same level of 'diving in' as asking "hey, wanna be my girlfriend") and she totally said yes!!!!!

So I'm definitely happy about that!


----------



## biglynch

GOT MY CASHCARD!!! I have Spending monies.


----------



## BigChaz

Just signed the documents to close the deal on being a silent partner on a bakery. That's cool, but the part I am happy about is that in approximately 7 months I will have unfettered access to pretty much any and all baked goods. I am going to abuse it so much. SO. MUCH.


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> GOT MY CASHCARD!!! I have Spending monies.



Yay--that is great news! I hope you have a lot of fun in Seattle. 



BigChaz said:


> Just signed the documents to close the deal on being a silent partner on a bakery. That's cool, but the part I am happy about is that in approximately 7 months I will have unfettered access to pretty much any and all baked goods. I am going to abuse it so much. SO. MUCH.



Lol. That sounds like an amazing opportunity, in more ways than one.


----------



## Amaranthine

Happy National Pro-Life Cupcake Day everyone! 

If you were looking for the perfect time to try your hand at aborted fetus baked goods, today's the day.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yum! :eat2:




Amaranthine said:


> Happy National Pro-Life Cupcake Day everyone!
> 
> If you were looking for the perfect time to try your hand at aborted fetus baked goods, today's the day.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Amaranthine said:


> Happy National Pro-Life Cupcake Day everyone!
> 
> If you were looking for the perfect time to try your hand at aborted fetus baked goods, today's the day.



Good thing today is recognized most of year mine have to be back alley cupcakes.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> Happy National Pro-Life Cupcake Day everyone!
> 
> If you were looking for the perfect time to try your hand at aborted fetus baked goods, today's the day.


Does that mean the cupcakes are shaped like aborted feti or are they actually _made_ from them?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Depends on the country I'm assuming.


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> Does that mean the cupcakes are shaped like aborted feti or are they actually _made_ from them?


----------



## Tad

Thanksgiving weekend up here in Canada, aaaannnnnnd I'm taking Friday off, so my weekend starts in about an hour. First three days of the weekend look gorgeous, and once I recover from moving a bunch of gravel tomorrow I look forward to much food to be thankful for 

I may not be online much over the next four days, so if anything needs moderator attention please try to be extra patient.

-Tad


----------



## Cobra Verde

Speaking of happiness and abortion, I was recently quite pleased with myself for thinking that if men could get pregnant you could get an abortion at any McDonald's. It would be called a McBortion and would be available on their value menu.

But then I realized it was just a re-worded Steinem quote and got bummed out, which rarely happens when I think of abortion...


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am just extra HAPPY to be alive.


----------



## ODFFA

Cobra Verde said:


> Speaking of happiness and abortion, I was recently quite pleased with myself for thinking that if men could get pregnant you could get an abortion at any McDonald's. It would be called a McBortion and would be available on their value menu.
> 
> But then I realized it was just a re-worded Steinem quote and got bummed out, which rarely happens when I think of abortion...



I'm sorry your happies are so short-lived. Even the abortion-related ones  Who'd've guessed?
Having never heard the Steinem quote, I, at least, thought it was a Cobra oridge. And I was lovin' it. That help a little?

On that note; Taaaad.... don't stray too far! Kidding! Enjoy your amazingly well earned better-than-American Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tad said:


> Thanksgiving weekend up here in Canada, aaaannnnnnd I'm taking Friday off, so my weekend starts in about an hour. First three days of the weekend look gorgeous, and once I recover from moving a bunch of gravel tomorrow I look forward to much food to be thankful for
> 
> I may not be online much over the next four days, so if anything needs moderator attention please try to be extra patient.
> 
> -Tad


Have a great Thanksgiving weekend Tad. Don't eat to much!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I fixed my typewriter today! All by myself! I have no idea what the hell I did,but the thing now works, and I do not have to drive 30 miles to a business machines dealer and pay money in order to keep using my old friend. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Ohio Lady said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving weekend Tad. Don't eat to much!!



What did I do to make you mad at me  I fully intend to eat too much, thank you very much!   :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


Not actually offended, just being goofy


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> Happy National Pro-Life Cupcake Day everyone!
> 
> If you were looking for the perfect time to try your hand at aborted fetus baked goods, today's the day.



This reminded me of a really creepy baby shower cake I saw on cakewrecks.com. The comments underneath the pic are pretty funny, too.

Also:

Happy Thanksgiving, Tad and all of you other Canadians out there!

Good job with your typewriter, Dr. Feelgood.


----------



## Saisha

Light within - nice to start smiling again!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

danielson123 said:


> Gilmore Girls is on Netflix!



Samzies!!


----------



## Rojodi

A side effect of Victoza shots is weight loss: it causes you NOT to be as hungry as you once were. I've lost 3-4 lbs since I began it again, unsure because last night I had an entire order of beef and vegetable lo mein. (The owner knows us and whenever I order lo mein, she has the cooks add a shit metric ton of additional vegetables to it: onions, scallions, carrot slivers, bean and garlic sprouts, cabbage, and peppers.)

In the past, I would have this AND a pint of chicken fried rice AND 2-3 pork egg rolls. Not last night, just did the lo mein.

Also happy because I had egg rolls leftover for today's lunch


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out of town tonight to go to the Baseball Hall of Fame. Something I have wanted to do since I was a little kid. So excited :happy:


----------



## biglynch

RentonBob said:


> Heading out of town tonight to go to the Baseball Hall of Fame. Something I have wanted to do since I was a little kid. So excited :happy:



Have a blast Sir, and thanks for all the help this week.


----------



## RentonBob

biglynch said:


> Have a blast Sir, and thanks for all the help this week.



Glad we got a chance to hang out! Hope you're feeling better and you have a great rest of your trip


----------



## LeoGibson

Two whole chickens, two racks of St. Louis spareribs, a pack of country ribs, two links of jalapeño kielbasa, a bottle of Jaeger, and enough cold beer to float a battleship. Who wants to party Texas-style tonight? As my man Stone Cold would say, "Can I get a hell yeah?"


ETA: For Big Chaz and anyone else into smoking meat, of course it will be done with pecan over 4-5 hours.


----------



## MsBrightside

RentonBob said:


> Heading out of town tonight to go to the Baseball Hall of Fame. Something I have wanted to do since I was a little kid. So excited :happy:



Hope you had a great time. 



Rojodi said:


> ...last night I had an entire order of beef and vegetable lo mein. (The owner knows us and whenever I order lo mein, she has the cooks add a shit metric ton of additional vegetables to it: onions, scallions, carrot slivers, bean and garlic sprouts, cabbage, and peppers.)
> 
> In the past, I would have this AND a pint of chicken fried rice AND 2-3 pork egg rolls. Not last night, just did the lo mein.
> 
> Also happy because I had egg rolls leftover for today's lunch





LeoGibson said:


> Two whole chickens, two racks of St. Louis spareribs, a pack of country ribs, two links of jalapeño kielbasa, a bottle of Jaeger, and enough cold beer to float a battleship. Who wants to party Texas-style tonight? As my man Stone Cold would say, "Can I get a hell yeah?"



You two are making me hungry! :eat2:


----------



## lille

My school is going to put on a showing of The Vagina Monologues and not only do I get to be a part of it, but it will count towards my work-study hours.

Also, only three weeks till I get to snuggle this little guy.


----------



## Rojodi

3 weeks or so back on the straight and narrow:

Weight's down 5 lbs
Glucose numbers running 50 points less

(though the arthritis is showing up more)


----------



## Surlysomething

I need to visit Texas, I think i'd like it a LOT. :eat2:



LeoGibson said:


> Two whole chickens, two racks of St. Louis spareribs, a pack of country ribs, two links of jalapeño kielbasa, a bottle of Jaeger, and enough cold beer to float a battleship. Who wants to party Texas-style tonight? As my man Stone Cold would say, "Can I get a hell yeah?"
> 
> 
> ETA: For Big Chaz and anyone else into smoking meat, of course it will be done with pecan over 4-5 hours.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I need to visit Texas, I think i'd like it a LOT. :eat2:



You definitely would. It's the bestest place in the world, but then again I'm totally biased!


----------



## Surlysomething

Well, Vancouver is the best place in the world but i'm sure Texas is a close second. 



LeoGibson said:


> You definitely would. It's the bestest place in the world, but then again I'm totally biased!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Immortal Pumpkin

I'm no artist but this was fun


----------



## GhostEater

I'm happy I discovered Parks and Recreation, particularly Ron Swanson.


----------



## Cookie

Today I'm happy that someone out there, somewhere, is making pumpkins look very awesome indeed



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Immortal Pumpkin
> 
> I'm no artist but this was fun


----------



## Treach

Tonight I get to spit hot fire for a bunch of nerds at a local bar. It's going to be pretty great!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Seeing this graphic at least once every October. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

I have a road test and interview scheduled for Tuesday with a new company. It's not quite the money the oil field pays, but it is more than I currently make and it is a 4 on 3 off schedule and you choose what hours you want to start your day so long as you run your appointed loads.


----------



## danielson123

There is a podcast that's just old classic episodes of Love Line. It's so amazing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> I have a road test and interview scheduled for Tuesday with a new company. It's not quite the money the oil field pays, but it is more than I currently make and it is a 4 on 3 off schedule and you choose what hours you want to start your day so long as you run your appointed loads.




Good luck-- hope you get it!



I'm happy because I just ate a free chocolate turnover from Arby's


----------



## LeoGibson

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good luck-- hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy because I just ate a free chocolate turnover from Arby's



Thank you, and I wish good fortune to you in your search as well.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's great! Good luck, R!






LeoGibson said:


> I have a road test and interview scheduled for Tuesday with a new company. It's not quite the money the oil field pays, but it is more than I currently make and it is a 4 on 3 off schedule and you choose what hours you want to start your day so long as you run your appointed loads.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That's great! Good luck, R!



Thanks. I'm hoping it will be a good fit for me. Fortunately I'm in a good area for my kind of work and I'm highly experienced so I can afford to be choosy. This is an interview for them as well to see if I want to work for them as much as it is for me to see if they want me to work for them. I must admit though, if the 3 days off are on the weekend and it means a long weekend every week, I'll jump on that with both feet!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Man, talk about a rollercoaster of emotions these past few days. Got accepted into a study that pays good for about an hours worth of work. On the way to downtown Seattle I lost my wallet, at that point I wasn't even sure I would be able to even complete this study because it states in the rules that if you don't have ID then you won't qualify, no exceptions. Well the secretary told me told to show them my Facebook and a picture of me and she'll let it slide. So I did and got accepted into the study. It would have sucked spending money on Uber going there only to be turned away and then spending money to come back home. 

Got home and called the Uber driver about my wallet to see if maybe I dropped it in his car. Turns out he does indeed have my wallet. WHEW!!!! So all in all I'm happy as fuck right now. Good day today!


----------



## Surlysomething

No kidding. I would love to have a three day weekend every week.
It's almost like you have an actual life to do things. Haha




LeoGibson said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping it will be a good fit for me. Fortunately I'm in a good area for my kind of work and I'm highly experienced so I can afford to be choosy. This is an interview for them as well to see if I want to work for them as much as it is for me to see if they want me to work for them. I must admit though, if the 3 days off are on the weekend and it means a long weekend every week, I'll jump on that with both feet!


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Immortal Pumpkin
> 
> I'm no artist but this was fun



This cracked me up--the likeness is really quite good. I'm kind of glad the pumpkin version can't sing, though--listening to that voice makes my throat hurt in sympathy. 



Treach said:


> Tonight I get to spit hot fire for a bunch of nerds at a local bar. It's going to be pretty great!



Maybe I'm missing something, but do you really do one of those fire-eating acts? 



Cobra Verde said:


> Seeing this graphic at least once every October. :wubu:



Go team?! The last baseball game I watched was coach-pitch, so I'm not exactly a devoted fan, but it's fun to see your team doing well.



LeoGibson said:


> I have a road test and interview scheduled for Tuesday with a new company. It's not quite the money the oil field pays, but it is more than I currently make and it is a 4 on 3 off schedule and you choose what hours you want to start your day so long as you run your appointed loads.



Sounds promising--hope this works out for you. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm happy because I just ate a free chocolate turnover from Arby's



I didn't know about these, but thanks for the heads up. :happy:



Lil BigginZ said:


> Man, talk about a rollercoaster of emotions these past few days. Got accepted into a study that pays good for about an hours worth of work. On the way to downtown Seattle I lost my wallet, at that point I wasn't even sure I would be able to even complete this study because it states in the rules that if you don't have ID then you won't qualify, no exceptions. Well the secretary told me told to show them my Facebook and a picture of me and she'll let it slide. So I did and got accepted into the study. It would have sucked spending money on Uber going there only to be turned away and then spending money to come back home.
> 
> Got home and called the Uber driver about my wallet to see if maybe I dropped it in his car. Turns out he does indeed have my wallet. WHEW!!!! So all in all I'm happy as fuck right now. Good day today!



So glad you got your wallet back. Be careful around those science types, though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MsBrightside said:


> So glad you got your wallet back. Be careful around those science types, though.



Me too, that would have been so bad if I lost it. It's not really a science study, it's more along the lines of just a company that beta tests different products, which most of the time is based around video games. They basically just want the users honest opinions of their products. $75 for an hour worth of "research" isn't bad. Sign me up anytime!!


----------



## MsBrightside

Lil BigginZ said:


> Me too, that would have been so bad if I lost it. It's not really a science study, it's more along the lines of just a company that beta tests different products, which most of the time is based around video games. They basically just want the users honest opinions of their products. $75 for an hour worth of "research" isn't bad. Sign me up anytime!!



That does sound pretty good  and a lot more fun than what I was imagining.


----------



## Saisha

A bit of sunshine and warmer temps today was nice.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm going to see a flat on wednesday! I dunno if it is going to be any good but as long as it seems clean and doesn't stink I will probably be happy with it!


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> I'm going to see a flat on wednesday! I dunno if it is going to be any good but as long as it seems clean and doesn't stink I will probably be happy with it!



Wow, Loopy, that's so exciting! I hope it's just what you're looking for.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's really cool. Good luck!



loopytheone said:


> I'm going to see a flat on wednesday! I dunno if it is going to be any good but as long as it seems clean and doesn't stink I will probably be happy with it!


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I'm going to see a flat on wednesday! I dunno if it is going to be any good but as long as it seems clean and doesn't stink I will probably be happy with it!



I know what it could mean to you if it all works out and I'm sooo happy that you've got the ball rolling!

-----------
I'm happy about the (probably short-lived) respite I'm getting from my sore throat. It's been on fire for two days; I hardly got any sleep last night. But I knocked back a big transcript today, so even though I'm skipping Dutch class :really sad: I feel surprisingly accomplished. The vow of silence I've inevitably taken and the excuse to invade Napland aren't bad perks either.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Found David Bowie-Low on vinyl for super cheap at a used book store.


Pretty stoked


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

oh yea


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am drunk as a skunk :3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

2 weeks no cigarettes


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 2 weeks no cigarettes



Congratulations. It gets easier the longer you go.


----------



## Ohio Lady

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 2 weeks no cigarettes


Congratulations! You can do this.


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 2 weeks no cigarettes



Wow, that's great! It's also a good sign that you posted this milestone in the happy thread instead of one of the other ones.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks everyone


----------



## Goreki

I'm out shopping with my best friend, and he's letting me pick out his clothes. It's super fun styling him up and pushing his comfort zone a little further out than it was before.
He looks awesome, and all the colours atm in men's clothes (for chubby but not bhm guys) are brilliant.


----------



## lille

I'm cross posting from the rep your pets thread, but he's so darn cute how can I post these only once. I get to pick up this little monster on Saturday and spend the weekend with my boyfriend who I haven't seen since August!


----------



## Anjula

IBM was a great choice. I actually have fat boys here so I can stare at them like a sick creep. Life's great


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> I'm cross posting from the rep your pets thread, but he's so darn cute how can I post these only once. I get to pick up this little monster on Saturday and spend the weekend with my boyfriend who I haven't seen since August!



*melts from cuteness*

Also, I am going to get a new phone at last in a few days! And it is going to be pink! =D


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> IBM was a great choice. I actually have fat boys here so I can stare at them like a sick creep. Life's great



I love this post so much!

--------------------------------------------------------

We had an awful shooting at the war memorial on Wednesday, with the gunman finally being killed in the Parliament building on Wellington street. Sparks street is a pedestrian mall a block south of Wellington, which ends at the war memorial. 

Spark Street's biannual poutine fest was due to start Thursday. They delayed it by one day. Because you can't let one disturbed individual change everything, life has to carry on.

PS the Thai basil curry beef poutine was awesome!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Your unabashed love of 'fat boys' is amazing. 




Anjula said:


> IBM was a great choice. I actually have fat boys here so I can stare at them like a sick creep. Life's great


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> I love this post so much!







Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Your unabashed love of 'fat boys' is amazing.



thanks! fat boys are the cutest creatures ever, especially when they dont know about it


----------



## RentonBob

My team at work won a pizza party for our Halloween decorating :eat1:


----------



## Goreki

Things are looking up for a lot of people I love.

Also, one of the girls at work let me pop a massive pimple on her forehead that I've been trying not to look at for months now. Day fucking made.


----------



## Tad

My wife made an enormous pot of her butternut-squash soup yesterday. Just had some for lunch, and it is just the most perfect food for this time of year around here :eat1::eat1::eat1: :eat2:

ETA: ....but I should have brought a larger container of soup!


----------



## LeoGibson

Off early after a long and particularly grueling week, sipping a nice Torpedo IPA from Sierra Nevada and strumming my guitar. I have a concert to go to later, a newer country guy, Dustin Lynch. I'm admittedly not much of a fan of his, but I love live music so it will be cool anyway. Plus, by agreeing to go see him I get to go see Reckless Kelly later this month.

So here ya go, to quote my main man, "Swig of beer for the working man!"


----------



## lille

I get to see my boyfriend and we're getting our puppy!


----------



## Rojodi

1. Morning glucose reading was under 120, even after sneaking some candy last night;

2. Weight is under 250 for the first time in at least 2 years;

3. Sugar free peppermint syrup is at Starbucks!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*1. I started Ukelele lessons with friends
2. Halloween was the most $$ I ever made in job of 6 months!!!
3. Watched Phish Stream from Vegas last night 2/10 friends with balloons,
glowsticks, tons of candy, limitless diet coke/red bull
4. Chelsea made me breakfast today
5. My dog is just awesome-sauce even if he wouldn't wear costume last nite
6. drinking SanPellegrino-Pompelmo nom nom nom
7. heading to see friends in a few minutes
8. paying off some bills this week!!!
9. getting paid to read books at my newest job
10. LIFE IS FUCKING GOOD...nuf said*


----------



## Goreki

Tomorrow I don't have to get out of bed until two. I think I'll stock up on supplies tonight so I can spend as much time horizontal as possible.


----------



## Amaranthine

Spent the day watching anime with a good friend of mine. Then went to dinner with two of his lovely BHM friends and had pretentious intellectual conversations. Ah, fleeting delights.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got a new name tag at work tonight. I'm no longer just a noob with a sticker on a piece of plastic. They printed it with INK. Which means that I have been around long enough for them to keep me and print my stupid ass name on a name tag, and it says "Serving Since 2014". Boo ya.


----------



## Yakatori

Is it one of those where you have to stick a pin through your shirt? Or magnetized? Because that is the real deal, then you ARE _arrivé_.

Actually, if you have to wear your own clothes for a shirt (or, maybe, even if you don't) it's worth it to get one of those, if they will let you wear it. Of course, then it will probably come across as kind of over-ambitious, if you're the only one who has one that isn't a manager. 

Then again, maybe not as much if you put something like _Lt. Cmdr. Worf_ on it. As opposed to, of course, _Amb. Worf_, or _Captain Worf_.


----------



## Saisha

I am feeling a bit content this evening, just because for no reason, and it's nice


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yakatori said:


> Is it one of those where you have to stick a pin through your shirt? Or magnetized? Because that is the real deal, then you ARE _arrivé_.
> 
> Actually, if you have to wear your own clothes for a shirt (or, maybe, even if you don't) it's worth it to get one of those, if they will let you wear it. Of course, then it will probably come across as kind of over-ambitious, if you're the only one who has one that isn't a manager.
> 
> Then again, maybe not as much if you put something like _Lt. Cmdr. Worf_ on it. As opposed to, of course, _Amb. Worf_, or _Captain Worf_.



I wish it looked as cool as that magnetized one, but it's just a plastic one I stick through my shirt. Still.  Makes me feel a little better than having a label maker one with my name stuck to it.


----------



## Fuzzy

I once had a job wear the uniform had the employee's first name sewn onto a patch on the front of shirt. (typical blue color job) However, when I started the job I just grabbed the shirts that were already there and used them instead. I never did get my own name on a shirt. My favorite "other" name was Buster.


----------



## Cookie

I recently transferred over to an art course in college which was just the best decision ever. But the awesome thing today is that I spoke to and befriended this one big guy on my course and he is just total eye candy and absolutely lovely. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I won a great auction on Listia with a minimum point bid because people on there seem adverse to paying for shipping even when it's a fantastic deal with the shipping cost. 

I won the whole Saw DVD Movie Collection - all seven movies....for 3500 points and only had to pay 5.99 for shipping

So I got the whole boxed collection for $6 essentially. 

I'm happy I won and I'm happy that some people are cheap morons ti hi hi


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tonight brings up my first on-call shift to an end. I'm tired as shit, but excited that I brought in some good cash for a few missed hours of sleep. I broke the $400 mark at 6:50 am when someone woke me up to ask me a simple question. 

I'm mostly excited that this extra cash has helped pay my way for a small trip home to see my folks, go to a wedding, and see old friends. Also, extra money is going towards wedding booze.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sounds like a sweet deal. 

I'm going to a wedding on Saturday...my family are crazy mofo's, it should be a blast. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tonight brings up my first on-call shift to an end. I'm tired as shit, but excited that I brought in some good cash for a few missed hours of sleep. I broke the $400 mark at 6:50 am when someone woke me up to ask me a simple question.
> 
> I'm mostly excited that this extra cash has helped pay my way for a small trip home to see my folks, go to a wedding, and see old friends. Also, extra money is going towards wedding booze.


----------



## bigmac

Shortest trial ever today. Opposing party's Silicon Valley attorneys spent almost an hour setting up their fancy audio-visual equipment and lodging a couple of hundred pages of exhibits with the clerk. I took out a legal pad and a pen and waited. I let first witness testify just long enough for it to become totally clear that the parties who filed the action were not the real party in interest and moved to dismiss. The judge granted the motion and dismissed the complaint. 

Love the fact that these guys spent so much time and effort on a fancy presentation they never got to make. Should have put some of that effort into making sure they actually had a viable cause of action.

Is it wrong that I take great pleasure in making guys in expensive suits look really stupid?


----------



## loopytheone

There are a few things that are making me happy at the moment! =)

1. Came down this morning and found my dog curled up like a ninja on my chair. She's never done that before. Went to get a drink after sitting down for a while and she crept on their again! Uber-cute camouflage seat warmer!

2. My mouse, Fred, keeps sleeping in his little cotton tube that is on eye level with me so I can see him sleeping. And it is absolutely adorable. I am so lucky to live with such cute creatures!

3. I saw a t shirt on a stall in town the other day that said 'does this make my belly look big?' and I couldn't help chuckling to myself!

4. This is more a funny incident than happy, but I came in last night and Free, one of the dogs, got far too excited and leapt up Fred's cage and started barking into it. I was scared he was going to knock the cage off the table so I swung my arm out to push him off and accidentally smacked Free right in the nose with my wrist! I know it hurt him because it hurt me but before I could even finish apologising to him he jumped up and covered me in kisses and got very excited! Funny Auntie Small face petting! I love that dog!


----------



## bayone

The weekend has begun. I am drinking apple juice and spiced rum, and cutting out felt appliqués, while my spouse watches a documentary on H. P. Lovecraft.


----------



## lille

Archer is healthy! -happy dance-


----------



## lille

Archer did great at the vet this morning. Perfect temperature, he weighs 3.15lbs, and all the vet techs wanted to snuggle him. Clean bill of health makes me very happy.


----------



## loopytheone

Yaaaay!! *dance of celebration for Archer!*


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> Archer did great at the vet this morning. Perfect temperature, he weighs 3.15lbs, and all the vet techs wanted to snuggle him. Clean bill of health makes me very happy.



That's great news, lille!


----------



## lille

Thanks guys. I'm completely in love with the little bugger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sold something on ebay again....and got a bunch of points off listia from my auctions that ended today. 
Oh and on top of that, I unexpectedly sold something on Etsy...that I had forgot about !


----------



## Treach

Finally got the closure I needed from my recent breakup, so now I am truly "on to the next one" as the prophet Jay Z would say. Mothers, lock up your chubby-chasing daughters.


----------



## Tad

Scones.

More specifically, scones that my wife made.

And to explain anymore, it will have to be story time.....

When I was in pre-school, a friend of my mom's took care of me 2 afternoons a week (my mom was working part time). This lady sometimes made scones. I really liked her scones. Given the discretion level of four to five year olds, and that I was probably direct even for that demographic, this was not a secret :doh: (as in, I suspect that I often showed up and immediately asked if she'd made scones). There were pretty much my favourite food in the world (well, possibly after my mom's chocolate chip cookies, but those were more accessible). And yes, even then I was rather fond of baked goods....

Jump forward about twenty years. For our wedding, my wife and I asked guests for a favourite recipe, and we collected them and gave out the resulting recipe books as wedding favours (yes, food has always been an important part of our relationship....). We were given THE scone recipe! (This may or may not have been part of my goal in the whole process). Shortly afterwards, I made scones, following the recipe. And they were 'meh.' I figured a combination of something just don't show up in recipes, and the gold glow of childhood memories accounted for the gap. I didn't try making them again, and mostly just forgot about them.

Last week, for some reason, my wife got a hankering for scones. She is not normally all that big on baked goods, but these things can happen. So this weekend she decided to make some, and decided to take a crack at THE recipe.

And it worked. The power of a good cook, I guess? Or maybe you just need the love worked into the dough? Whatever it is......*happy sigh* they taste and feel "right."

So today, I'm happy about scones.


----------



## Rojodi

I was allowed to sleep until the alarm went off. The cat didn't wake me up an hour before it went off, not like he usually does, so he can have my side of the bed.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> Archer did great at the vet this morning. Perfect temperature, he weighs 3.15lbs, and all the vet techs wanted to snuggle him. Clean bill of health makes me very happy.



He is soooo cute  Very happy for you 

A friend of mine's elderly parents have had some major health problems in the last 4-5 days (blood clot in leg & falling off a stool/breaking hip) - both are on the mend and doing good under the circumstances - that makes me happy - and also just having a pleasant day today with family


----------



## biglynch

Booyar, no surgery! I'm over the moon!


----------



## loopytheone

Hooray! =D


----------



## Tad

woot woot! 

Now, any indication of how long you'll be in a cast?


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> woot woot!
> 
> Now, any indication of how long you'll be in a cast?



4 weeks more, but I'm going back to work next week. I'm bored


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> 4 weeks more, but I'm going back to work next week. I'm bored



I'm glad you're healing up. No surgery is great news.


----------



## Surlysomething

Coffee...hot and delicious 


it's cold as balls here!


----------



## lille

Auditions for "The Vagina Monologues" are in a few days.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Knowing that I have 1 healthy grandson - found out I have another one on the way in March 2015... :wubu:


----------



## lille

I'm treating myself to a break from homework and spending a few hours at Equine Affaire today.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy about feeling test-ready -- i.e. being past that period of wondering whether I'll have enough time to revise things again and again and again and..... 

This is what studying is all about when you suck at realistic time management.

*stomach knot dissolves and breathing normalises* Ahhhhh :happy:


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

I asked a girl out today and she said yes!! I have only ever asked out a hand full of girls and I always get rejected, today I got a yes....but I didn't clarify that it was a date....does that still make it a date? I hope she knows it's a date, maybe she doesn't though, fuck!!!


----------



## MsBrightside

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> I asked a girl out today and she said yes!! I have only ever asked out a hand full of girls and I always get rejected, today I got a yes....but I didn't clarify that it was a date....does that still make it a date? I hope she knows it's a date, maybe she doesn't though, fuck!!!



First, relax and breathe.  

I think you're OK. No one ever asked me out and then said, "You know this is a date, right?" 

Just try to have fun and good luck!


----------



## Tad

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> I asked a girl out today and she said yes!! I have only ever asked out a hand full of girls and I always get rejected, today I got a yes....but I didn't clarify that it was a date....does that still make it a date? I hope she knows it's a date, maybe she doesn't though, fuck!!!



As MsBrightside said--relax! 

I'm pretty sure that as long as you don't change your facebook status just yet, it is all good ;-)


----------



## Tad

1) It is Monday, and it really has not sucked 

2) First real snow of the year! It has melted a lot, but still it is looking brighter outside already.

3) I got to make a Lucky Luke reference today :happy:

I'll call that a good day


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

MsBrightside said:


> First, relax and breathe.
> 
> I think you're OK. No one ever asked me out and then said, "You know this is a date, right?"
> 
> Just try to have fun and good luck!



Update for you guys. We went for Sushi (my favorite) and I decided to try a place I never been to before. I am normally a very big joker but was kind of nervous because my humor could be very dirty and naughty, which I think is too much on a first (maybe a) date. So tried to refrain from being too childish about things. Then the menu came and I couldn't help it. 

The names of the stuff you could order were just setting me up for disaster. I ended up ordering a "That's what she said" roll and 
another one that had a (18+) symbol next to it (forgot name). She seemed fine with it all and even giggled after giving the menu a weird look, I did tell her I had never been there before so at least I didn't purposefully bring her to a pervy eatery. Then all hell broke lose....These rolls came to the table. I'd like to go into more details but am pressed for time, let's just say the inappropriate puns and remarks began to flow uncontrollably after that. They tasted good though. I immediately grabbed my chop sticks after taking the pictures and dove into a roll saying "just the tip" and to my amazing surprise she followed up with "that's what she said". I don't know if it was heart burn from the Wasabi or if she had my heart burning with desire for her after that....maybe both! 

View attachment what the.jpg


View attachment thats what she said.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> 1) It is Monday, and it really has not sucked
> 
> 2) First real snow of the year! It has melted a lot, but still it is looking brighter outside already.
> 
> 3) I got to make a Lucky Luke reference today :happy:
> 
> I'll call that a good day



:bow: Ah'm a pourrrr lonesome cowboayyyy :bow:

It's amazing to think Lucky Luke is also a French, German, Afrikaans and goodness knows what other kind of cowboy. And the awesome somehow still remains intact once you've wrapped your head around it!



Bigsweetguy619 said:


> Update for you guys. We went for Sushi (my favorite) and I decided to try a place I never been to before. I am normally a very big joker but was kind of nervous because my humor could be very dirty and naughty, which I think is too much on a first (maybe a) date. So tried to refrain from being too childish about things. Then the menu came and I couldn't help it.
> 
> The names of the stuff you could order were just setting me up for disaster. I ended up ordering a "That's what she said" roll and
> another one that had a (18+) symbol next to it (forgot name). She seemed fine with it all and even giggled after giving the menu a weird look, I did tell her I had never been there before so at least I didn't purposefully bring her to a pervy eatery. Then all hell broke lose....These rolls came to the table. I'd like to go into more details but am pressed for time, let's just say the inappropriate puns and remarks began to flow uncontrollably after that. They tasted good though. I immediately grabbed my chop sticks after taking the pictures and dove into a roll saying "just the tip" and to my amazing surprise she followed up with "that's what she said". I don't know if it was heart burn from the Wasabi or if she had my heart burning with desire for her after that....maybe both!



Sounds promising! Glad she went along with it all. A lady must always have some that's-what-she-saids handy :happy:

I've only ever managed to seize such an opportunity once....and even then, it was a "that's what he said." It earned me a high five, though. Life's all about the small victories <.<


----------



## MsBrightside

Bigsweetguy619 said:


> Update for you guys. We went for Sushi (my favorite) and I decided to try a place I never been to before. I am normally a very big joker but was kind of nervous because my humor could be very dirty and naughty, which I think is too much on a first (maybe a) date. So tried to refrain from being too childish about things. Then the menu came and I couldn't help it.
> 
> The names of the stuff you could order were just setting me up for disaster. I ended up ordering a "That's what she said" roll and
> another one that had a (18+) symbol next to it (forgot name). She seemed fine with it all and even giggled after giving the menu a weird look, I did tell her I had never been there before so at least I didn't purposefully bring her to a pervy eatery. Then all hell broke lose....These rolls came to the table. I'd like to go into more details but am pressed for time, let's just say the inappropriate puns and remarks began to flow uncontrollably after that. They tasted good though. I immediately grabbed my chop sticks after taking the pictures and dove into a roll saying "just the tip" and to my amazing surprise she followed up with "that's what she said". I don't know if it was heart burn from the Wasabi or if she had my heart burning with desire for her after that....maybe both!



Sounds like a fun place  and that things went well. Sharing some laughs on a first date is always a good sign.  

If you decide to go there again sometime, maybe you can take a picture of the menu, too. A certain degree of perviness seems to be appreciated around here.


----------



## Tad

Odette: Lucky Luke was actually French before he was anything else, and that was how was I was introduced to him. I had no idea he'd been translated so widely!

Bigsweetguy: sounds like a good first outing


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Odette: Lucky Luke was actually French before he was anything else, and that was how was I was introduced to him. I had no idea he'd been translated so widely!
> 
> Bigsweetguy: sounds like a good first outing



Since we're getting into the nitty - gritty of comics details: Lucky Luke might originally speak French, but nationalitywise he is Belgian.
The French have a tendency to incorporate the francophone Belgians without asking. ...


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Since we're getting into the nitty - gritty of comics details: Lucky Luke might originally speak French, but nationalitywise he is Belgian.
> The French have a tendency to incorporate the francophone Belgians without asking. ...



Yes, I was speaking linguistically, not nationally. I've watched more Lucky Luke on the public broadcast channel from Quebec than I ever saw while living in France--they would run marathons of Lucky Luke and Asterix & Obelix during the Christmas holidays, during the years when my son was eager to watch.....

But the dog Rantanplan (although the name varies by language/translation) is just flat out better in french than in english. I don't know who the french voice actor was, but he/she is/was awesome!

To head off the next likely comment--I do realize that Lucky Luke was a BD long before being animated. However to me the voices add so much that I always think of the animated version--unlike A&O where I always think of the BD version.

And for Odette: this list from Wikipedia (talking about the books, I think, not the animation): "Lucky Luke comics have been translated into Afrikaans, Arabic, Bengali, Bosnian, Catalan, Croatian, Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Estonian, Finnish, German, Greek, Hebrew, Hungarian, Icelandic, Indonesian, Italian, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese (both in the Brazilian and Portuguese forms), Serbian, Slovene, Spanish, Swedish, Tamil, Turkish, Vietnamese and Welsh."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Getting ready to fly home to see my folks, see some friends, and go to a wedding. Can't wait for my hot date, and to get my heart broken. 

Overall it's going to be a great trip.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I got my nephew these awesome snow boots for $5!!!!


----------



## Gingembre

TwilightStarr said:


> I got my nephew these awesome snow boots for $5!!!! [snip]



 New shoes on the table?!





(Great bargain though, they are cool).


----------



## Melian

Am I happy about this? Partially, I guess...

Hot guy I'm seeing was telling me about this sexy suit he owns, but he's recently become too fat to wear it. So first, I'm happy to hear that he's got this suit (I love this variety), and then I'm super aroused that he's too fat for it.....but then I'm sad that I won't get to see it. 

...

Then aroused again that maybe he'll try to put it on and let me watch the struggle. Mmmmm.


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> Hot guy I'm seeing was telling me about this sexy suit he owns, but he's recently become too fat to wear it. So first, I'm happy to hear that he's got this suit (I love this variety), and then I'm super aroused that he's too fat for it.....but then I'm sad that I won't get to see it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Then aroused again that maybe he'll try to put it on and let me watch the struggle. Mmmmm.



Two attractive men that I know were also talking about their weight recently. One mentioned that he used to have a 46-inch waist, and the other one was rubbing his belly and saying how much food it takes to fill it up. I have the kind of face that doesn't hide what I'm thinking very well, so I'm afraid my expression may not have been conveying the expected degree of commiseration.  

Seriously, though, I have no idea what to say to that. "Oh, that's too bad," isn't really an accurate reflection of my thoughts on the subject; and, for various reasons, it wouldn't be appropriate for me to say, "That's kind of hot."


----------



## Aust99

Just won tickets to see Les Miserables when it comes to my city in the new year. Woo hoo!


----------



## Tad

Off to a concert tonight, with two bands that I've really enjoyed seeing live tonight--and I'm taking tomorrow as a vacation day, so i don't have to worry about being half asleep at work


----------



## fat hiker

lille said:


> I'm treating myself to a break from homework and spending a few hours at Equine Affaire today.



Is that a horse place? Cool!


----------



## lille

fat hiker said:


> Is that a horse place? Cool!



It's a fair, but all horse stuff. Every horse related thing you could ever want to buy, breed demonstrations, clinics by people from various disciples, talks, a versatile rider competition, barns full of different breeds of horses, booths by vets, schools, magazines, all sorts of stuff, a really cool performance called Fantasia at night, and all your typical fair foods. It's once a year in Massachusetts and Ohio. I love it. I got to see former classmates and professors and lots and lots of horses. The best part was finding someone that does horse hair bracelets affordable, so after three years, I can finally have a bracelet made from my favorite mare's tail hair (she passed away three years ago).


----------



## Melian

MsBrightside said:


> Two attractive men that I know were also talking about their weight recently. One mentioned that he used to have a 46-inch waist, and the other one was rubbing his belly and saying how much food it takes to fill it up. I have the kind of face that doesn't hide what I'm thinking very well, so I'm afraid my expression may not have been conveying the expected degree of commiseration.
> 
> Seriously, though, I have no idea what to say to that. "Oh, that's too bad," isn't really an accurate reflection of my thoughts on the subject; and, for various reasons, it wouldn't be appropriate for me to say, "That's kind of hot."



Oh god, my expression is a dead giveaway, too. This guy is very smart, so I'm sure he's noticed the correlation between complaining about his weight gain and the having of raunchy sex.


----------



## LeoGibson

Had a very nice lazy rainy day here doing absolutely nothing. Also, I found out last night while at the show we were at, that the band we're going to see next week is also going to have their brothers band perform with them as well. So instead of only seeing Reckless Kelly, now we get to see them and Mickey and the Motorcars too. Pretty big deal if you're into the Texas/Oklahoma music scene and or alt-Country.


----------



## bayone

It's still the weekend, even if the weather is harsh. Took my spouse out yesterday for coffee with a friend of ours, which I think was good for his mental health. Sewed a felt lining into a knitted hat. Have begun my first attempt ever at a key lime pie.


----------



## Goreki

Nothing. I'm tired and broke and everybody sucks.

YES INCLUDING YOU!


----------



## MsBrightside

Aust99 said:


> Just won tickets to see Les Miserables when it comes to my city in the new year. Woo hoo!


Congratulations!


Tad said:


> Off to a concert tonight, with two bands that I've really enjoyed seeing live tonight--and I'm taking tomorrow as a vacation day, so i don't have to worry about being half asleep at work


Hope you had a good time. 


lille said:


> It's a fair, but all horse stuff. Every horse related thing you could ever want to buy, breed demonstrations, clinics by people from various disciples, talks, a versatile rider competition, barns full of different breeds of horses, booths by vets, schools, magazines, all sorts of stuff, a really cool performance called Fantasia at night, and all your typical fair foods. It's once a year in Massachusetts and Ohio. I love it. I got to see former classmates and professors and lots and lots of horses. The best part was finding someone that does horse hair bracelets affordable, so after three years, I can finally have a bracelet made from my favorite mare's tail hair (she passed away three years ago).


Thanks for elaborating--I had no idea what Equine Affaire was either; but it does sound interesting, and I'm glad that you enjoyed it and were able to get away from school and your internship for a while.


Melian said:


> Oh god, my expression is a dead giveaway, too. This guy is very smart, so I'm sure he's noticed the correlation between complaining about his weight gain and the having of raunchy sex.


That option is not available to me but does have a certain appeal.


LeoGibson said:


> Had a very nice lazy rainy day here doing absolutely nothing. Also, I found out last night while at the show we were at, that the band we're going to see next week is also going to have their brothers band perform with them as well. So instead of only seeing Reckless Kelly, now we get to see them and Mickey and the Motorcars too. Pretty big deal if you're into the Texas/Oklahoma music scene and or alt-Country.


I admit that I have no idea who these people are, but that sounds awesome!


bayone said:


> It's still the weekend, even if the weather is harsh. Took my spouse out yesterday for coffee with a friend of ours, which I think was good for his mental health. Sewed a felt lining into a knitted hat. Have begun my first attempt ever at a key lime pie.


You always seem to accomplish an awful lot for someone with a full-time job. :bow: I've never done any of those things. 


Goreki said:


> Nothing. I'm tired and broke and everybody sucks.
> 
> YES INCLUDING YOU!


It looks like there's a bit of rain on the happy parade.  I hope that things are looking up for you.


----------



## Saoirse

lille said:


> It's a fair, but all horse stuff. Every horse related thing you could ever want to buy, breed demonstrations, clinics by people from various disciples, talks, a versatile rider competition, barns full of different breeds of horses, booths by vets, schools, magazines, all sorts of stuff, a really cool performance called Fantasia at night, and all your typical fair foods. It's once a year in Massachusetts and Ohio. I love it. I got to see former classmates and professors and lots and lots of horses. The best part was finding someone that does horse hair bracelets affordable, so after three years, I can finally have a bracelet made from my favorite mare's tail hair (she passed away three years ago).



Where in MA? Im in the Berkshires and would love to go to this next time!


----------



## lille

Saoirse said:


> Where in MA? Im in the Berkshires and would love to go to this next time!


West Springfield, it's the fair grounds as The Big E. It happens every November.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had a great trip to Arizona. I got to visit family and see friends. The trip has gone exactly as planned. 

I had a lot to drink, I'm heading home broken hearted, and I just want to be in my bed. 

All in all, good trip. 

A++ would trip again.


----------



## bayone

MsBrightside said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You always seem to accomplish an awful lot for someone with a full-time job. :bow: I've never done any of those things.
> 
> It looks like there's a bit of rain on the happy parade.  I hope that things are looking up for you.



Unfortunately I don't have one -- they cut my hours back. But this is the happy thread so I don't mention that here.


----------



## Tad

We had a blast of warm air blow through the city today, melted the snow and let me roam around outside at lunch without a jacket. A nice last gasp of warmth before Winter really gets down to business!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kris Kringle....eating pringles


----------



## Fuzzy

I haven't had pringles in.. oh look Doritos!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am happy cause I have a second interview scheduled for a fairly interesting job..with really weird hours and so/so pay and benefits...but more reliable and dependable hours/$$$

AND

My old job at the law firm WANTS ME BACK!!!

So have to see what my options are......a great dilemna !!!!

Making $$ the last 8 months and working on getting my head above water...long and slow process......no end in sight, but NOT incurring NEW DEBT which is the key for me...*


----------



## ODFFA

I finally have medical insurance. Pheeew! 

Also, my last test of the year went swimmingly (it was a small test for Dutch 101, to be fair). Now it's time to watch documentaries and have breakfasty things for dinner


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I finally have medical insurance. Pheeew!
> 
> Also, my last test of the year went swimmingly (it was a small test for Dutch 101, to be fair). Now it's time to watch documentaries and have breakfasty things for dinner



yay, yay, and YAY!


----------



## Saoirse

lille said:


> West Springfield, it's the fair grounds as The Big E. It happens every November.



oh duh, obvious choice. :doh:


----------



## MsBrightside

Glad you had a good trip, Hozay. 

Tad, enjoy the warm weather while it lasts. 

Congratulations, HDANGEL15 and ODFFA!



bayone said:


> Unfortunately I don't have one -- they cut my hours back. But this is the happy thread so I don't mention that here.


Sorry to hear that, bayone, but perhaps the extra time will give you a chance to consider your options and pursue some new opportunities.
I think any employer would be lucky to have such a smart, talented, and altogether lovely individual on their team!


----------



## bayone

MsBrightside said:


> Sorry to hear that, bayone, but perhaps the extra time will give you a chance to consider your options and pursue some new opportunities.




Thanks -- at least I've managed to track down several of my supervisors from past jobs to give references if a new placement requires them.

Also I've finally pulled together an epilogue for "The Amateurs" and posted it on the Recent Additions thread.


----------



## Tad

bayone said:


> Thanks -- at least I've managed to track down several of my supervisors from past jobs to give references if a new placement requires them.
> 
> Also I've finally pulled together an epilogue for "The Amateurs" and posted it on the Recent Additions thread.



YAY!!!!!! *runs off to read it*


----------



## HDANGEL15

MsBrightside said:


> ----Snip
> 
> Congratulations, HDANGEL15 and ODFFA!
> 
> 
> ___SNIP



*THANKS....so happy about my future possibilities*


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> We had a blast of warm air blow through the city today, melted the snow and let me roam around outside at lunch without a jacket. A nice last gasp of warmth before Winter really gets down to business!



Took the VW camper van out for one last outing today before winter storage, thanks to the warm weather four days ago that melted the snow and washed away the salt (we store the camper in the winter so as not to have salt-induced rust on its 24-year old metal). It was nice being able to drive my favourite vehicle one last time - and in late November, yet!

The outing wasn't huge - just taking it to work, then to the son's school to get him to the optometrist - but it saved having to go to work, then take the bus to retrieve the car from my wife's work, then run to the school and to the eye doctor... so much easier with the van, our 'summer toy' 2nd vehicle.

I love our VW van!


----------



## Melian

If everything works out, I'll get to hang out with the ever-hot djudex again


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> If everything works out, I'll get to hang out with the ever-hot djudex again



We shall hang like 1800's cattle rustlers!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> If everything works out, I'll get to hang out with the ever-hot djudex again





djudex said:


> We shall hang like 1800's cattle rustlers!



This warms my loins with happiness.

Now warm my loins with your naked bodies.


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> We shall hang like 1800's cattle rustlers!


Make-out pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Melian

LOL Hozay, I love your editing comment.

Goreki, he didn't want to kiss me last time, because I was eating food that grossed him out


----------



## ManBeef

May I watch like that Stuart Bloom character? I'll just inject myself into this situation and watch from a shaded corner. Mmmm, WINNING... VICARIOUSLY THROUGH OTHERS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm being a stupid ass over in Hyde Park and I have to admit it cracks me up.


----------



## ManBeef

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm being a stupid ass over in Hyde Park and I have to admit it cracks me up.



Oh, I miss the hilarity of being a trollish type. The angry responses as you let them know you don't give a shit after 30 back and forths over a topic only they are passionate about. YOU GO GIRL! GET THAT BLOOD BOILIN.


----------



## ManBeef

After having my boss get frustrated by my newbie mistakes and a cph of 4k+, I HAD HIM COMPLIMENTING MY WORK ALL DAY LAST NIGHT AND ROCKED A FREAKIN CPH OF 9k+ ON MY NEXT DANG DAY! The other new guy I started with only hit 7k. I feel bad for him but hella good for me. I am at my level required by my 4th solo inventory count. SWEET NIBLETS!


----------



## RentonBob

Booked my trip to Maui 

Can't wait to get there and live it up in paradise :bounce::happy:


----------



## User_Input

Just joined today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

User_Input said:


> Just joined today



Welcome to the Boards


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Right now I am happy to be sitting in my recliner. I have been helping my son rebuild his house and I an wicked sore...but it feels good to be useful


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am happy happy because I seen my grandson today and got all kinds of lovings and can't wait till the new baby is born in February.


----------



## Fatwasad

Our bunnies were happy and jumping around ... so they are happy and me too


----------



## biglynch

off in the morning to spend 2 days with a stunning young lady. Thanks Santa.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> off in the morning to spend 2 days with a stunning young lady. Thanks Santa.



Have fun!

Stupid 10 character minimum.


----------



## youareneverready

I was going to post in the 'What are you unhappy about today?' thread and by the time I'd got all caught up on here I'd forgotten what I was unhappy about.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

After this weekend I have so much to be happy about. 
 Won an award for "rookie of the year" at work
 Had a mad blast at our holiday party
 Got a Holiday Bonus
 Got a cash bonus
 Got a visa gift card today for "being awesome" and "always helping."
 My CEO came up to me and said "I want to keep you forever. Whatever we need to do to make that happen, you let me know. It'll change over time, but you let me know what we need to do. 
 All the booze at the holiday party was paid for
 Got taken to an after party by the CEO and continued the party
...life is good.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>  My CEO came up to me and said "I want to keep you forever. Whatever we need to do to make that happen, you let me know. It'll change over time, but you let me know what we need to do.



I better get to be your best man :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this.

So glad you're in a good place, Josie. YAY PNW!






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> After this weekend I have so much to be happy about.
>  Won an award for "rookie of the year" at work
>  Had a mad blast at our holiday party
>  Got a Holiday Bonus
>  Got a cash bonus
>  Got a visa gift card today for "being awesome" and "always helping."
>  My CEO came up to me and said "I want to keep you forever. Whatever we need to do to make that happen, you let me know. It'll change over time, but you let me know what we need to do.
>  All the booze at the holiday party was paid for
>  Got taken to an after party by the CEO and continued the party
> ...life is good.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awesomeness/recognition for awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...life is good.



That is flippin' awesome! Being appreciated at work is good, getting tangible (spendable!) evidence of said appreciation is even better 

Mind you, from all we know of you, I can't blame them for being in love with you :bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> I love this.
> 
> So glad you're in a good place, Josie. YAY PNW!



This!



Tad said:


> That is flippin' awesome! Being appreciated at work is good, getting tangible (spendable!) evidence of said appreciation is even better
> 
> Mind you, from all we know of you, I can't blame them for being in love with you :bow:



....and absolutely this!



Amaranthine said:


> I better get to be your best man :kiss2:



....and....dude, THAT'S going to be quite the shindig. Amazing food, free booze (for those who care). 

Lord knows what else. Karaoke? A piñata? If I don't get a plane ticket in the mail, I at least want to see the DVD.


----------



## ODFFA

This whole time up until today, the plan has been to have Christmas at home with just the four Viljoens, my mom, dad, brother and myself. I must admit it was a completely dismal prospect to me, for various reasons.

However, change of plan! We're going to stay by the seaside for four days over Christmas and celebrate it with two of my favourite aunts, one of whom I haven't seen in years. The happy cannot be explained.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I better get to be your best man :kiss2:





Surlysomething said:


> I love this.
> 
> So glad you're in a good place, Josie. YAY PNW!





Tad said:


> That is flippin' awesome! Being appreciated at work is good, getting tangible (spendable!) evidence of said appreciation is even better
> 
> Mind you, from all we know of you, I can't blame them for being in love with you :bow:





ODFFA said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ....and absolutely this!
> 
> 
> 
> ....and....dude, THAT'S going to be quite the shindig. Amazing food, free booze (for those who care).
> 
> Lord knows what else. Karaoke? A piñata? If I don't get a plane ticket in the mail, I at least want to see the DVD.



Thanks guys!

It continues. I got pulled aside yesterday and told that they're "padding" my bonus. I also later got a nice thank you card with a gift card for being awesome.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> After this weekend I have so much to be happy about.
>  Won an award for "rookie of the year" at work
>  Had a mad blast at our holiday party
>  Got a Holiday Bonus
>  Got a cash bonus
>  Got a visa gift card today for "being awesome" and "always helping."
>  My CEO came up to me and said "I want to keep you forever. Whatever we need to do to make that happen, you let me know. It'll change over time, but you let me know what we need to do.
>  All the booze at the holiday party was paid for
>  Got taken to an after party by the CEO and continued the party
> ...life is good.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> It continues. I got pulled aside yesterday and told that they're "padding" my bonus. I also later got a nice thank you card with a gift card for being awesome.



I'm totally envious of you and your awesome gig! All I ever get from mine is a good deep-dicking. Of course it could have to do with my fuck-right-off attitude and general orneriness.

Nah, it's totally them!

Seriously though, congratulations on finding such a good fit for yourself. It genuinely makes my heart happy to see good things happen for good people. I salute you sir.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Last thing I'll post here for a while. 
While it isn't me directly, I am happy to be associated with him. My boss made the cover of Entrepreneur magazine, as entrepreneur of the year. 

This man was serving ME champagne this last Saturday, what a world.


----------



## Tad

I read this:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My boss made the cover of Entrepreneur magazine, as entrepreneur of the year.



and I read this:



> This man was serving ME champagne this last Saturday,



and I see correlation, you know? The BEST know how to recognize, appreciate, and develop talent--otherwise they aren't the best, because they don't have the best teams supporting them.

Or to look at it another way, I heard a quote somewhere that (rather snarkily) went: "First class minds hire first class minds; second class minds hire third class minds." It is overly limited to a kind of academic way of looking at the world, and is overly general...... but there is something to it.


----------



## Rojodi

The state chose my city as one of three sites for casinos recommended by the State's Gaming Commission. It was once the site of an American Locomotive factory, and in the 1970s, was the place where an arena was to be built.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Last thing I'll post here for a while.
> While it isn't me directly, I am happy to be associated with him. My boss made the cover of Entrepreneur magazine, as entrepreneur of the year.
> 
> This man was serving ME champagne this last Saturday, what a world.



Hozay that is really fabulous HUGE CHEERS to you for doing what you DO!!!

*on the same note....I went back to the law firm I left in February cause I was actually bored.....and for the first time in 6 years..I got cake & cupcakes for my birthday!!! I felt truly appreciated for the first time!!!

on another note..I went to breakfast with my besty that morning...then had a stupdendous dinner with 5 of my favorite women friends, then after a meeting....we all went to my house til late for tea and talk

and to cap it off dinner last night with my 2 siblings....FEELING SPECIAL*


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> The state chose my city as one of three sites for casinos recommended by the State's Gaming Commission. It was once the site of an American Locomotive factory, and in the 1970s, was the place where an arena was to be built.



Bring on the casinos! Cant wait for the one in Springfield to get built!


----------



## biglynch

Well done Hozay sir you deserve it buddy.

Im happy as im not single. Found myself a wonderful young lady and i could not be happier. Good times.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Well done Hozay sir you deserve it buddy.
> 
> Im happy as im not single. Found myself a wonderful young lady and i could not be happier. Good times.



It seems like you two had a great time. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome! She's lucky to have you. 




biglynch said:


> Well done Hozay sir you deserve it buddy.
> 
> Im happy as im not single. Found myself a wonderful young lady and i could not be happier. Good times.


----------



## lille

I am done with school work for the semester. I still have my internship three days a week, but I have long weekends and no homework.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*hallelujah Lynch...maybe she will help you from losing stuff and hurting yourself*


----------



## RJI

Happy to be spending the afternoon with my nieces making Holiday cookies. (2 and 4 years old)


----------



## Surlysomething

Another awesome, successful Christmas potluck at work.


SO :eat1::eat1: yummy!


----------



## Anjula

My boo boo puppy had an operation today and it went well and he's alright. My lovely Appa has only 3legs and his only front paw had some weird thing growing on it and he had it removed. I'm very happy about that.


----------



## Tad

Two weeks vacation following today. Would be better if my wife wasn't working most of that time (I have vacation I have to use up this year, boy is off school, so good time for it). Will still be nice to be out of the office.


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> My boo boo puppy had an operation today and it went well and he's alright. My lovely Appa has only 3legs and his only front paw had some weird thing growing on it and he had it removed. I'm very happy about that.



I'm glad your furry friend came through his operation ok. Sending fast healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I'm glad your furry friend came through his operation ok. Sending fast healing thoughts his way.



Thank you very much


----------



## lille

Got some stuff done around the house, tried on a gorgeous ring at Tiffany's, got what I needed plus a little treat at Lush, had a good workout at the gym, and then had a wonderful purple jasmine scented bath with my Northern Lights bath bomb from Lush.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Anjula said:


> On my 11th rep of the third and last series I have and *ORGASM*.



Probably indicative that your pelvis is moving while lifting. You might want to try to lessen the weight and slow down the reps. Should give as good a burn but in the places you're trying to strengthen. You also might want to try hip stretches to avoid potential muscle balances. Good luck with the workouts!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Got to visit my sister today, I missed her so much


----------



## Tad

I'm currently sitting in a coffee shop, taking a break from some early, be a tether freezing train chores (I've been out for fifteen minutes, I totally earned this cappuccino and oatmeal, right? ;-). ), but the happy is what I'm watching.

Two early 20 wish people working the cash. She is a shade on the short side with a tiny build. He is a shade on the tall side of average, decent shoulders, a careful dash of facial scruff....and a large, soft looking, belly flanked by very thick love handles. 

As he is doing things he periodically, apparently unconsciously, rests a hand on the upper slope of his belly briefly.

Whenever work brings them close, her eyes are everywhere but him, and she is all brisk efficiency, when he is away from the counter she appears more relaxed and sociable.

Possibly she is trying to tamp down intense dislike of him, but being an optimist in the Christmas spirit, I'm going to assume that the feelings she is trying to conceal are a whole lot friendlier 

I love people watching . (And second breakfasts, lol)


----------



## Surlysomething

"be a tether freezing train chores"

I have NO idea what this means. Haha




Tad said:


> I'm currently sitting in a coffee shop, taking a break from some early, be a tether freezing train chores (I've been out for fifteen minutes, I totally earned this cappuccino and oatmeal, right? ;-). ), but the happy is what I'm watching.
> 
> Two early 20 wish people working the cash. She is a shade on the short side with a tiny build. He is a shade on the tall side of average, decent shoulders, a careful dash of facial scruff....and a large, soft looking, belly flanked by very thick love handles.
> 
> As he is doing things he periodically, apparently unconsciously, rests a hand on the upper slope of his belly briefly.
> 
> Whenever work brings them close, her eyes are everywhere but him, and she is all brisk efficiency, when he is away from the counter she appears more relaxed and sociable.
> 
> Possibly she is trying to tamp down intense dislike of him, but being an optimist in the Christmas spirit, I'm going to assume that the feelings she is trying to conceal are a whole lot friendlier
> 
> I love people watching . (And second breakfasts, lol)


----------



## Treach

New woman in my life. I could gush at length but the summarized version is that she is a smart, geeky stunner. I don't know what they've got in the water up in Canada, but my god...


----------



## MattB

Be a tether freezing train chores makes oatmeal and cappuccino wheel the lunch in unison lettuce.


----------



## Tad

This is why I hate typing on my phone. Typo plus auto correct..... And "beat-the-freezing-rain-chores" comes out......somewhat more cryptically. And then we got rain rather than freezing rain, but it was a nice walk this morning.


----------



## djudex

Treach said:


> New woman in my life. I could gush at length but the summarized version is that she is a smart, geeky stunner. I don't know what they've got in the water up in Canada, but my god...



It's a secret combination of maple syrup, whisky and hockey tape glue.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. That's awesome!




Tad said:


> This is why I hate typing on my phone. Typo plus auto correct..... And "beat-the-freezing-rain-chores" comes out......somewhat more cryptically. And then we got rain rather than freezing rain, but it was a nice walk this morning.


----------



## Goreki

Treach said:


> New woman in my life. I could gush at length but the summarized version is that she is a smart, geeky stunner. I don't know what they've got in the water up in Canada, but my god...


Nice! And bonus points for Canada.


----------



## loopytheone

My guinea pig gave birth to three tiny babies! So cute!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> My guinea pig gave birth to three tiny babies! So cute!



Awww. Congrats.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cross post from WAYHAT Part 2 but: I won $100 on the boat tonight! Lucky day.


----------



## Sweetnlow

I am happy today because I will get a hair cut soon and I could pay all my bills this month. And I will go to i smashing party on New Years eve.


----------



## lille

My guy sent me money to treat myself/him and I bought a whole set of lingerie (bra, panties, garter belt, stockings) and a sexy nightgown. I can't wait to show them off to him when he visits in two weeks.


----------



## MsBrightside

I haven't posted for a while, so belated congratulations to Hozay and HDANGEL15 for the professional accolades, to biglynch, Treach, and lille for getting a chance to enjoy some time with your SO's, RJI and Sunshine_Fette for spending time with family, Sweetnlow and x0emnem0x for having a fun night out without breaking the bank this month, Anjula and loopy for the good news about your pets, and Surly for something good (potluck) actually happening at work! 

Meanwhile, I'm very happy that I got to meet someone terrific from the forums in person over the holidays.


----------



## Goreki

Chubby, single and ready for a pringle.


----------



## tankyguy

Goreki said:


> ready for a pringle.



Is this some kind of innuendo I'm unfamiliar with?


----------



## Surlysomething

I was wondering where you went! And thanks, it's actually been pretty good around work lately. Haha

Hope your holidays were fun! 




MsBrightside said:


> I haven't posted for a while, so belated congratulations to Hozay and HDANGEL15 for the professional accolades, to biglynch, Treach, and lille for getting a chance to enjoy some time with your SO's, RJI and Sunshine_Fette for spending time with family, Sweetnlow and x0emnem0x for having a fun night out without breaking the bank this month, Anjula and loopy for the good news about your pets, and Surly for something good (potluck) actually happening at work!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm very happy that I got to meet someone terrific from the forums in person over the holidays.


----------



## bigmac

San Rafael Police recovered by daughter's Honda Civic which had been stolen in Berkeley over Christmas. It now has a _keyless_ ignition and some new paint but is otherwise intact.


----------



## Yakatori

bigmac said:


> "_...now has a keyless ignition and *some* new paint but is otherwise intact._"


that could be interpreted....more than one way.


----------



## bigmac

Yakatori said:


> that could be interpreted....more than one way.



For some reason they painted the bumpers silver (the car is dark green) and painted a geometric design on the hood.

These idiots tried to out run the cops (in a 99 Civic) and ended up stuck in a muddy field. Cops arrested two people.

Update: my daughter opened the trunk and found a bunch of power tools that weren't there before.


----------



## Dromond

MsBrightside said:


> [snipped]Meanwhile, I'm very happy that I got to meet someone terrific from the forums in person over the holidays.



What a coincidence, I got to meet a fantastic person from the forum as well.


----------



## Goreki

tankyguy said:


> Is this some kind of innuendo I'm unfamiliar with?


Well, if you want to think about the dimensions of a Pringles can extrapolate from there, that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## MsBrightside

Goreki said:


> Chubby, single and ready for a pringle.


I hope you enjoy your freedom!


tankyguy said:


> Is this some kind of innuendo I'm unfamiliar with?


I didn't get it either, but cluelessness is a pretty common condition for me. It's kind of nice to know that in this particular instance I wasn't the only one. 


Surlysomething said:


> I was wondering where you went! And thanks, it's actually been pretty good around work lately. Haha
> 
> Hope your holidays were fun!


Thanks for the good wishes, Surly :happy:--the same to you!


bigmac said:


> San Rafael Police recovered by daughter's Honda Civic which had been stolen in Berkeley over Christmas. It now has a _keyless_ ignition and some new paint but is otherwise intact.


I'm glad that your daughter got her car back and that the thieves did her no bodily harm. Also that she didn't find something worse than power tools in the trunk. 


Dromond said:


> What a coincidence, I got to meet a fantastic person from the forum as well.


Hmm...that IS a coincidence. I guess we can just chalk it up to good luck!!


----------



## Rojodi

My last Christmas present/Only Little Christmas/Epiphany present FINALLY arrived.


----------



## ODFFA

I finally gave up on going back to sleep and got out of bed at 4am. Made a major dent in my to do list. (Yes, I had a Sunday to do list.) Time for some senseless youtubing, leftover pizza and perhaps a glorious afternoon nap.

Oh, also! I "bought" one of those round mosquito net things you hang above your bed, for free, thanks to a reward system my bank's got going. It arrives tomorrow. Princess-style human/insect apartheid for the win!

....It's the lame little things.


----------



## lille

I get to see my boyfriend on Friday! I'm so excited. We're going to the art museum, he's going to meet some of my favorite horses, and we're doing dinners with my parents.

Also, my bracelet that's being made from the tail hair of my favorite horse/equine soulmate should arrive sometime this month. I had to say goodbye to her three years ago after she passed away due to long term complications from horrific abuse and it will be so good to have a little bit of her with me.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I get to see my boyfriend on Friday! I'm so excited. We're going to the art museum, he's going to meet some of my favorite horses, and we're doing dinners with my parents.
> 
> Also, my bracelet that's being made from the tail hair of my favorite horse/equine soulmate should arrive sometime this month. I had to say goodbye to her three years ago after she passed away due to long term complications from horrific abuse and it will be so good to have a little bit of her with me.


 Have a good time with the bf, I'm counting the days until I get my little lady to London.


----------



## Marlayna

I'm jumping for joy that after 16 days off for Christmas vacation, my husband is going back to work on Monday.:bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had a great warm sunny vacation in Southern FLorida!!!

I got to see PHISH 12/31 + 1/1 !!!

I start a new career 1/12 with PayPal....so excited for corporate life, great benefits, 3 weeks off + 10 paid holidays in my first year!!! ROOM TO GROW!! and best yet....NO DRESS CODE!!!

heading to NYC Wednesday for a few days before training starts...who says life is boring over 50!!! me with my Phriends in South Beach (I am far right)* 

View attachment SOUTHBEACH.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I found the will to get my ass out of bed.


It can be harder than you think. Haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a great warm sunny vacation in Southern FLorida!!!
> 
> I got to see PHISH 12/31 + 1/1 !!!
> 
> I start a new career 1/12 with PayPal....so excited for corporate life, great benefits, 3 weeks off + 10 paid holidays in my first year!!! ROOM TO GROW!! and best yet....NO DRESS CODE!!!
> 
> heading to NYC Wednesday for a few days before training starts...who says life is boring over 50!!! me with my Phriends in South Beach (I am far right)*



Congratulations on the new job Wendy!!


----------



## Goreki

melian said:


> about a week ago i was notified that i won a massive scholarship. I've been in shock since then, but am finally realizing how much better my life is going to get.
> 
> The value of the award is basically 2x my current annual stipend...so i'm really happy.


fuck yeah!!


----------



## lille

Finally made the time to sit down with my new water colors and brushes. It feels so so good to just play with color.


----------



## forp1940

I got the entire series of Weeds on DVD. Not super exciting or 
life altering but damn it has made me pretty happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm just so damn happy to see peeps posting in the vagina thread



\o/


----------



## LeoGibson

Someone actually bought a download of one of my songs. I'm officially now a "professional" musician/songwriter! 

I made a whole $0.13 off of it. Hell yeah, bring on the whooers and cocaine.


----------



## lille

I pick my boyfriend up from the airport tomorrow morning!!!! I cannot wait to see him. We're going to the Museum of Fine Art in Boston and it's going to be fabulous. Then a lobster dinner with my mom.


----------



## CleverBomb

The plumbing repair on my house is finally done (at least the critical phase of it, there's still some minor stuff that needs to be attended to eventually).
We have normal water pressure and flow rates for the first time in years, and can at long last use the dishwasher. 
And nothing leaks, or is about to blow out at a random time (some of those 55-year-old galvanized pipes were literally held together by nothing but rust, with only mineral deposits keeping the water inside...) 
It's a good day.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Someone actually bought a download of one of my songs. I'm officially now a "professional" musician/songwriter!
> 
> I made a whole $0.13 off of it. Hell yeah, bring on the whooers and cocaine.



Argh! We need the repper back.

Congrats! There isn't a better feeling than making money doing something you love. I know when I get my monthly $0.05 from Spotify, it makes all the long hours worth it. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> The plumbing repair on my house is finally done (at least the critical phase of it, there's still some minor stuff that needs to be attended to eventually).
> We have normal water pressure and flow rates for the first time in years, and can at long last use the dishwasher.
> And nothing leaks, or is about to blow out at a random time (some of those 55-year-old galvanized pipes were literally held together by nothing but rust, with only mineral deposits keeping the water inside...)
> It's a good day.



*I get this big time...having always lived in old old houses.....GRATITUDE!!!*


----------



## biglynch

Only 10 days until the little lady gets to London for 5 nights. I can't wait. We are going to see Les Miserables which I'm looking forward too, as it has been a long time since I went to a show. I'm taking her to some markets too. Good times.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I get this big time...having always lived in old old houses.....GRATITUDE!!!*


Thanks! Lots left to do on this place, but this is progress.


----------



## Aust99

biglynch said:


> Only 10 days until the little lady gets to London for 5 nights. I can't wait. We are going to see Les Miserables which I'm looking forward too, as it has been a long time since I went to a show. I'm taking her to some markets too. Good times.



I saw Les Mis last week in my city.... It was soooooooooooo good. I loved it, great choice. I hope you both have a great time.


----------



## youareneverready

Won a pub quiz (as part of a team).


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Had a great first day at new job.....joy joy....enthusiasm...GOOD PEOPLE!!!*


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Had a great first day at new job.....joy joy....enthusiasm...GOOD PEOPLE!!!*


Congratulations on your new job, and in finding one with good co-workers!


----------



## The Fat Man

Been having some rough days, but my best bud has been really aware of how shitty I feel and has been there for me.

Yay friends.


----------



## lille

My first week of running three art groups ran pretty smoothly, the teens did great with the relaxation stuff we did today. Also, I had a good workout at the gym. I'm trying to get back into my every other day routine.


----------



## bayone

Got back to painting after a couple of months. Also, got new glasses, including a nice pair of prescription sunglasses.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Someone actually bought a download of one of my songs. I'm officially now a "professional" musician/songwriter!
> 
> I made a whole $0.13 off of it. Hell yeah, bring on the whooers and cocaine.


 
This is so awesome! Sounds like the first time someone bought a download one of my photos. I only made $0.08 cents on the deal, but my reaction was pretty much the same.


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> This is so awesome! Sounds like the first time someone bought a download one of my photos. I only made $0.08 cents on the deal, but my reaction was pretty much the same.



Thanks. You're right, the money doesn't matter, just the cool feeling that someone liked something you created enough to dig in their pocket to pay any amount for it when there is so much free content out here is really awesome. 

Congrats on selling the picture!


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks. You're right, the money doesn't matter, just the cool feeling that someone liked something you created enough to dig in their pocket to pay any amount for it when there is so much free content out here is really awesome.
> 
> Congrats on selling the picture!


 
Thanks! I do have to say though, the $0.08 cents worth of coke and hookers was a bit of a let down. :doh:


----------



## The Fat Man

I got some time away from work to go to the WWE house show in SA with my buddy.


----------



## biglynch

The Fat Man said:


> I got some time away from work to go to the WWE house show in SA with my buddy.



House shows are always fun as they can play with the crowd as the cameras are off. So excited about tomorrow. The little lady is finally here. We are going to have all the fun!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I mentioned to a manager that I may be looking for a new position internally...within two hours, he had recommended me to another manager who I respect. I was told bluntly he REALLY WANTS me on his team, and wants it within the next few weeks.

Regardless of what happens, I'm so happy that my hard work is paying off. There is something to be said for the feeling of pride hauling yourself up...but it also makes me so happy to feel that me/my skillset are simply wanted and valued, without having to sell myself every time. :wubu:


----------



## lille

I discovered that there is a Danish pastry shop 2 miles from my apartment. I am in marzipan/almond paste heaven. It's glorious. Next time I will have to get a snail because I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Goreki

Got laid. It was awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Got laid. It was awesome.



I am envious to the extreme. Not because I want to get laid, but because I want to bang you.


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am envious to the extreme. Not because I want to get laid, but because I want to bang you.


If you want me to fly over there with booze in my bag and my knickers round my knees, you know what you need to do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> If you want me to fly over there with booze in my bag and my knickers round my knees, you know what you need to do.



Ugh, but I'll be flaccid for DAYS if I do that.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am envious to the extreme. Not because I want to get laid, but because I want to bang you.



I say this exact same thing whenever you post about your exploits! :wubu:


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, but I'll be flaccid for DAYS if I do that.


Fine.  but I'm going to have the same effect on you without you having to make all my dreams come true.
Ready for a whole flaccid week?

READY?



Turtle-dick


----------



## Surlysomething

If this is ever a possibility, I want to watch.
I'm dirty like that. 


Haha




LeoGibson said:


> I say this exact same thing whenever you post about your exploits! :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Technically, it is today. Even though I haven't gone to bed, so maybe it would mean it's yesterday. I don't care. I am happy because today is payday, and I get to hang out with an awesome guy all day.


----------



## Toxica

I'm happy because the sun is shining and this is my first post on the forum. :bounce:


----------



## Goreki

Toxica said:


> I'm happy because the sun is shining and this is my first post on the forum. :bounce:


Based on the poetry of your username I am inclined to like you already, introduce yourself in the appropriate thread, and welcome!


----------



## biglynch

Just had 5 of the best days ever. The little lady is the best. So glad I broke my leg and got noticed by her on a blog. The world is a funny place.


----------



## lille

An email just made me cry. The bracelet I ordered that's made from the tail hair of my soulmate horse is finished and has been shipped. Three years since I said goodbye and I can have her with me every day. I met her at a time in my life when I was incredible damaged and she was just as damaged as me. I feel in love with her and she was able to trust me and I think we helped heal each other.


----------



## lille

I survived telling both my parents that I plan on moving to Texas to live with my boyfriend in July. They're both supportive. My mom is more tentative, as expected. But they said if I'm happy, they're happy.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I survived telling both my parents that I plan on moving to Texas to live with my boyfriend in July. They're both supportive. My mom is more tentative, as expected. But they said if I'm happy, they're happy.




Awesome news! 

I can't wait to get up to Sunderland to meet Amy's parents. I got a whole week over valentines. Everything is going so well. Also got my 4% pay rise early for exceptional work. £1400 Yey!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today has (unusually) been a really good day for me. I even went to work and was in a good mood most of the time. It's weird because I've been stressed and just bleh lately. But today hasn't been bad, and I'm so happy for that because these types of days don't come often... and with the moodswings I have due to depression the happiness never stays long. Hopefuly it does though!


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> I can't wait to get up to Sunderland to meet Amy's parents. I got a whole week over valentines. Everything is going so well. Also got my 4% pay rise early for exceptional work. £1400 Yey!



I'm glad it's going so well for you guys. Meeting the parents is a big step.


----------



## Surlysomething

New co-worker reduction headphones.

:wubu:


----------



## lille

My bracelet came!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Now my favorite girl can be with me all the time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey peeps, i'm meeting with the landlord of a house I want to rent SO badly. I've already toured it and the current tenant is recommending me. This would be so life-changing. I would be close to my family again and it has everything I want! 

Send me some good juju, ok? THANKS!


:bow:


----------



## Tad

fingers crossed for you, Surly!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, my anxiety is ridiculous right now. Haha




Tad said:


> fingers crossed for you, Surly!


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> I survived telling both my parents that I plan on moving to Texas to live with my boyfriend in July. They're both supportive. My mom is more tentative, as expected. But they said if I'm happy, they're happy.


 


biglynch said:


> I can't wait to get up to Sunderland to meet Amy's parents. I got a whole week over valentines. Everything is going so well. Also got my 4% pay rise early for exceptional work. £1400 Yey!


That's great, lille and biglynch--congratulations! (lille, yesterday was 75 degrees and sunny in my part of Texas; hope you get to enjoy
our "winter weather" pretty soon )


x0emnem0x said:


> Today has (unusually) been a really good day for me. I even went to work and was in a good mood most of the time. It's weird because I've been stressed and just bleh lately. But today hasn't been bad, and I'm so happy for that because these types of days don't come often... and with the moodswings I have due to depression the happiness never stays long. Hopefuly it does though!


Hope you have more days like this 


Surlysomething said:


> Hey peeps, i'm meeting with the landlord of a house I want to rent SO badly. I've already toured it and the current tenant is recommending me. This would be so life-changing. I would be close to my family again and it has everything I want!
> 
> Send me some good juju, ok? THANKS!
> 
> 
> :bow:


Good luck, Surly--that sounds promising!


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> That's great, lille and biglynch--congratulations! (lille, yesterday was 75 degrees and sunny in my part of Texas; hope you get to enjoy
> our "winter weather" pretty soon )


 
Haha, soon. Yeah, my boyfriend was sending me pictures of our puppy lounging in the sun while I was digging my car out of a snow bank.


----------



## LeoGibson

Sitting around drinking Vodka Sodas and tracking guitars. I'm happy I'm having a peaceful evening and that I have a new drink in my arsenal!


----------



## Esther

I have blue shark gummy candy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I got the place.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I got the place.



Awesome news! I'm very happy for you. Congratulations T, I'm happy things worked out for you.


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> I got the place.



Congrats! You deserve it :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two. It was a hard decision to make, moving away from the city, but I found the right place with everything I wanted. It had to be done.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you two. It was a hard decision to make, moving away from the city, but I found the right place with everything I wanted. It had to be done.



This is really great to hear. Now you can be the suburban Canadian woman of my dreams. I'm done with those city broads.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'll be living out there, but can you really take the city out of the girl?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is really great to hear. Now you can be the suburban Canadian woman of my dreams. I'm done with those city broads.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yesterday in Agility House League my Aussie took a running face first fall halfway over the dog walk (its like a 1 foot wide beam that is 5 feet in the air)...

...AND I CAUGHT HIM, MIDAIR, IN A RUN! 43 lb brown flying ball of fur saved by the Mommy! Booyah! 

AND it was caught on film, so now I can show everyone how amazing my reflexes were (because usually I fall down on flat surfaces)


----------



## Marlayna

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yesterday in Agility House League my Aussie took a running face first fall halfway over the dog walk (its like a 1 foot wide beam that is 5 feet in the air)...
> 
> ...AND I CAUGHT HIM, MIDAIR, IN A RUN! 43 lb brown flying ball of fur saved by the Mommy! Booyah!
> 
> AND it was caught on film, so now I can show everyone how amazing my reflexes were (because usually I fall down on flat surfaces)


Oh, that sounds darling. :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yesterday in Agility House League my Aussie took a running face first fall halfway over the dog walk (its like a 1 foot wide beam that is 5 feet in the air)...
> 
> ...AND I CAUGHT HIM, MIDAIR, IN A RUN! 43 lb brown flying ball of fur saved by the Mommy! Booyah!
> 
> AND it was caught on film, so now I can show everyone how amazing my reflexes were (because usually I fall down on flat surfaces)


Awesome! Aussies are great agility dogs (and great dogs in general), and you not only made a fast save of your adorable friend, but prevented the pup from developing an aversion to that kind of obstacle! Yay!

(I'd probably have repped just for Agility Aussies, but the amazing save there puts it over the top.  )


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm pretty stoked about the progress i've made in packing and cleaning and getting rid of the crap I don't want. 

And a door that doesn't open into a hallway, but to the actual fresh outdoors so I can sit and have my coffee on the weekend and listen to the quiet. I'm not going to be looking at traffic or have so many people around me. If you know me, you know how awesome that is. Haha

The move is on the horizon and i'm excited for a fresh start.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yesterday in Agility House League my Aussie took a running face first fall halfway over the dog walk (its like a 1 foot wide beam that is 5 feet in the air)...
> 
> ...AND I CAUGHT HIM, MIDAIR, IN A RUN! 43 lb brown flying ball of fur saved by the Mommy! Booyah!
> 
> AND it was caught on film, so now I can show everyone how amazing my reflexes were (because usually I fall down on flat surfaces)



Hah, that is awesome! (and probably adorable too). Now, just so long as your pup doesn't decide that the falling/catching game is really, really, fun.... 



Surlysomething said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the progress i've made in packing and cleaning and getting rid of the crap I don't want.
> 
> And a door that doesn't open into a hallway, but to the actual fresh outdoors so I can sit and have my coffee on the weekend and listen to the quiet. I'm not going to be looking at traffic or have so many people around me. If you know me, you know how awesome that is. Haha
> 
> The move is on the horizon and i'm excited for a fresh start.



Yay on the fresh start, and glad the packing/cleaning is going well


----------



## Surlysomething

_
Hi Auntie Tina, I just wanted to say I hope your
day is going well. Love you! xo_


a message from my niece this afternoon..

:wubu:


----------



## forp1940

Lets see. My hoodie that says" I heart Chubby bearded guys" came in today. I got Chinese take out and twizzlers and now I get to watch a couple movies with my dog(who also likes twizzlers) Today turned out to be pretty damn good!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

My relic minivan passed its smog check, despite a tankful of year-old gasoline (seriously, I think I put maybe 400 miles on it in the last year, most of it early on).


----------



## bigmac

Wife got new boobs yesterday -- just in time for Valentines Day .


----------



## Marlayna

bigmac said:


> Wife got new boobs yesterday -- just in time for Valentines Day .


I'm glad for you, and I wish her well. She'll be so happy... bra shopping will be fun again.:smitten:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Marlayna

forp1940 said:


> Lets see. My hoodie that says" I heart Chubby bearded guys" came in today. I got Chinese take out and twizzlers and now I get to watch a couple movies with my dog(who also likes twizzlers) Today turned out to be pretty damn good!!!


That's a nice sentiment, do you already have a chubby bearded guy, or is it a subtle flirt to express your desire to be approached by one? :batting:
If it's the latter, I think it's absolute genius!:bow:http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Rojodi

I found a vehicle for a long-time character name :doh:


----------



## forp1940

I originally got it because I do in fact heart chubby bearded men but then I started thinking of it as "If you build it they will come" sort of thing. So yeah it is to express my desire to get me one.


----------



## Marlayna

forp1940 said:


> I originally got it because I do in fact heart chubby bearded men but then I started thinking of it as "If you build it they will come" sort of thing. So yeah it is to express my desire to get me one.


That should do it! You sound like a fun person.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Coming across this on Facebook, makes me very happy


----------



## forp1940

I'm flattered. I try to be as fun as possible!!


----------



## Marlayna

TwilightStarr said:


> Coming across this on Facebook, makes me very happy


Beautiful sentiment and so true.:wubu:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Marlayna

forp1940 said:


> I'm flattered. I try to be as fun as possible!!


Give the people what they want, love and fun. Let us know if/when you get approached by your chubby, bearded, prince.:smitten:


----------



## forp1940

You will be the first to know!!


----------



## Surlysomething

My Mom, Aunt, Grandmother and sister blew me away today with all their hard work.

I'm still verklempt.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend sang me to sleep last night. It was incredibly sweet.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> My boyfriend sang me to sleep last night. It was incredibly sweet.


Glad you and the bf are having a wonderful time. I have just got home from a lovely week with the little lady. I met her family and they were totally cool. 
Its all going amazingly well and I'm super happy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I got the job! Woot!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I got the job! Woot!!



Yay!!!!!

Wait, does this mean you'll have to be going out in the cold? :shocked:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ha! Its at the same company, same location, but a different team so unfortunately my cold exposure factor will NOT decrease!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ha! Its at the same company, same location, but a different team so unfortunately my cold exposure factor will NOT decrease!



Yay for job, boo for cold!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BIRDS ARE TWEETING OUTSIDE MY WINDOW!!!
A squirrel came out this morning!

The snow is just a formality!!! It's a balmy -11!!!

IT'S SPRING!!!

*rips off her parka and toque and puts on her shorts and tshirt*


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> BIRDS ARE TWEETING OUTSIDE MY WINDOW!!!
> A squirrel came out this morning!
> 
> The snow is just a formality!!! It's a balmy -11!!!
> 
> IT'S SPRING!!!
> 
> *rips off her parka and toque and puts on her shorts and tshirt*



11 centigrade or Fahrenheit ???

Because 'balmy' is a question of definition. ...


----------



## bayone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> BIRDS ARE TWEETING OUTSIDE MY WINDOW!!!
> A squirrel came out this morning!
> 
> The snow is just a formality!!! It's a balmy -11!!!
> 
> IT'S SPRING!!!
> 
> *rips off her parka and toque and puts on her shorts and tshirt*



I saw a robin yesterday -- I think it was one of the overwintering robins I noticed back in November or December (in which case, I hope it's not the sole survivor of a robin Donner Party.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL! Celsius! It's balmy compared to the -43 we had with the wind chill two days ago

I don't know why but my generation in Canada went through a conversion shift. So I say 'outdoor' temperatures' in C, 'inside' in F although I can do it interchangeably

(Other measurements go decametre, millimetre, centimetre, inch, foot, yard...can do KM or miles - which apparently the generations above and below don't "do", its either imperial or metric, not both)


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> 11 centigrade or Fahrenheit ???
> 
> Because 'balmy' is a question of definition. ...



That was exactly the point. It has been such a cold month that even "just a little colder than normal" feels balmy by comparison 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> LOL! Celsius! It's balmy compared to the -43 we had with the wind chill two days ago
> 
> I don't know why but my generation in Canada went through a conversion shift. So I say 'outdoor' temperatures' in C, 'inside' in F although I can do it interchangeably
> 
> (Other measurements go decametre, millimetre, centimetre, inch, foot, yard...can do KM or miles - which apparently the generations above and below don't "do", its either imperial or metric, not both)



On the temperatures, I think it was because we didn't change over all the old thermostats, so we kept setting our house temperatures in degrees F for a long time. I've lived with a thermostat in degrees C for the past 17 years, so anymore I have to think about it to convert to F.

For distances, some things are just convenient, or easier to say, in imperial. 
- centimetres are more precision than we really notice on heights, 
- my work happens to be just over a mile walk from my house so that is more convenient to say than that it is about 1.7km
- I more often work in metres than yards, but yards are easier for me to pace out, so if I'm estimated a moderate distance I'll do it in yards then convert.
- for volumes I can only really do metric...except for baking, where it is still teaspoons and tablespoons and cups, because that is what my recipes are in.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> "In Canadia we have choices!"



I think all Hozay's proselitysing is starting to take effect. I want to visit this land of awesome and eat all the poutines. 


That thought is already one happy, but since I'm here I'll throw in another: Finally a non-dreary week awaits! There will be Dutch class, a visit to Charly's Bakery, movie-ing and tenpin bowling.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I think all Hozay's proselitysing is starting to take effect. I want to visit this land of awesome and eat all the poutines.
> 
> .... and tenpin bowling.



And in this part of Canadia, you could check out the five pin bowling. Or if you visit the eastern provinces, you may still find an old alley with nine-pin bowling (yankee-fied ten pin bowling has been slowly creeping in, I'm told, but once places have the equipment they tend to only update every generation or two, it seems)


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay for non-dreary weeks! Have fun, lovely. 



ODFFA said:


> I think all Hozay's proselitysing is starting to take effect. I want to visit this land of awesome and eat all the poutines.
> 
> 
> That thought is already one happy, but since I'm here I'll throw in another: Finally a non-dreary week awaits! There will be Dutch class, a visit to Charly's Bakery, movie-ing and tenpin bowling.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I just finished watching Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## loopytheone

I made myself breakfast for once! =D By which I mean, not something like breakfast biscuits or cereal! I made stirfried vegetables with eggs and it was delicious and I am so proud of myself!


----------



## daddyoh70

With the help of a volunteer from the local bird rescue, we managed to save this little fella today!






I found him while making my rounds this morning and noticed he had an injured wing. I called the local bird rescue and a volunteer came right out. After what looked like something out of a Benny Hill skit, we managed to secure the falcon and he is currently being examined by a local vet.


----------



## Marlayna

daddyoh70 said:


> With the help of a volunteer from the local bird rescue, we managed to save this little fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found him while making my rounds this morning and noticed he had an injured wing. I called the local bird rescue and a volunteer came right out. After what looked like something out of a Benny Hill skit, we managed to secure the falcon and he is currently being examined by a local vet.


You're a good man!:bow:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## daddyoh70

Marlayna said:


> You're a good man!:bow:


 
Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

That's so cool. He's beautiful!






daddyoh70 said:


> With the help of a volunteer from the local bird rescue, we managed to save this little fella today!
> 
> 
> I found him while making my rounds this morning and noticed he had an injured wing. I called the local bird rescue and a volunteer came right out. After what looked like something out of a Benny Hill skit, we managed to secure the falcon and he is currently being examined by a local vet.


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> That's so cool. He's beautiful!



Thanks Surly! It really was pretty cool. First time I've ever done something like that. I felt bad for the falcon, one for being injured, then the added stress of a couple crazy people trying to kidnap him. I'm glad it worked out though, because he couldn't fly and about two hours after we caught him, mother nature dropped about 5-6 inches of snow on us. Here are some higher resolution pictures of him 

View attachment Falcon_1 (Medium).jpg


View attachment Falcon_2 (Medium).jpg


----------



## Yakatori

daddyoh70 said:


> "_With the help of a volunteer from the local bird rescue, we managed to save this little fella today!...found him while making my rounds this morning and noticed he had an injured wing. I called the local bird rescue and a volunteer came right out. After what looked like something out of a Benny Hill skit, we managed to secure the falcon and he is currently being examined by a local vet._"


Is that the original sequence in which the shots were taken? You didn't, like, get the second group after having corralled him in, right?

In the closer shots it's as if he's looking right at you, so I'm guessing you used some sort of zoom. Either way, that he didn't just take off, then you pretty much can tell he can't fly. So, even not just dying, he definitely would've suffered a bit.


----------



## daddyoh70

Yakatori said:


> Is that the original sequence in which the shots were taken? You didn't, like, get the second group after having corralled him in, right?
> 
> In the closer shots it's as if he's looking right at you, so I'm guessing you used some sort of zoom. Either way, that he didn't just take off, then you pretty much can tell he can't fly. So, even not just dying, he definitely would've suffered a bit.


 
I originally saw the falcon sitting on the ground under a tree. Knowing that was unusual for them, I slowly approached it. It would run a few steps and then try to fly, only gliding for about 5-6 feet. I could see it was having issues with its right wing. A lady that works in the University library used to volunteer at the local bird rescue, so I went and consulted her. She made some calls. When I returned to where the falcon was, he was no longer there. I searched and eventually found him. (Oh, on the way back, I stopped and got my camera. The lens zooms to 300mm). Anyway, the volunteer from the bird rescue arrived, and she and I managed to corner the falcon, throw a towel over it, box it up and she did the transport and I went back to work. I got about twenty to thirty photos, these two are not in sequence. He seemed to be fascinated with the camera.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't believe how gorgeous he is.

Sounds like a really neat experience. 




daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Surly! It really was pretty cool. First time I've ever done something like that. I felt bad for the falcon, one for being injured, then the added stress of a couple crazy people trying to kidnap him. I'm glad it worked out though, because he couldn't fly and about two hours after we caught him, mother nature dropped about 5-6 inches of snow on us. Here are some higher resolution pictures of him


----------



## lille

I'm spending the day shopping in beautiful Antigua, Guatemala after spending the past week doing community arts engagement with over 400 people. This has been an amazing experience.


----------



## Marlayna

Surlysomething said:


> I can't believe how gorgeous he is.
> 
> Sounds like a really neat experience.


And the bird ain't bad, either. :batting:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Marlayna

lille said:


> I'm spending the day shopping in beautiful Antigua, Guatemala after spending the past week doing community arts engagement with over 400 people. This has been an amazing experience.


That sounds really interesting. What's a community arts engagement?


----------



## lille

Marlayna said:


> That sounds really interesting. What's a community arts engagement?




I'm in training to become an Expressive Arts Therapist and my class went up in to the mountains of Solola, Guatemala to a campus, which used to be an army base and that is responsible for the deaths of 35,000 native people and we ran an art activity with 200 kids from various Mayan villages and around 100 of their teachers over two days, then we went into Guatemala city and did the same activity with professionals there. The activity wasn't therapy, but it was trauma sensitive and the prompt was What is my strength? For an individual activity and What is the strength of the community? For the group activities. We used materials that we purchased in the market, so that they were using things that they would actually have access to and the financial means to acquire. It was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Marlayna

lille said:


> I'm in training to become an Expressive Arts Therapist and my class went up in to the mountains of Solola, Guatemala to a campus, which used to be an army base and that is responsible for the deaths of 35,000 native people and we ran an art activity with 200 kids from various Mayan villages and around 100 of their teachers over two days, then we went into Guatemala city and did the same activity with professionals there. The activity wasn't therapy, but it was trauma sensitive and the prompt was What is my strength? For an individual activity and What is the strength of the community? For the group activities. We used materials that we purchased in the market, so that they were using things that they would actually have access to and the financial means to acquire. It was absolutely amazing.


It sounds amazing. I wish I was that adventurous.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm starting to get a little impatient about moving, but Saturday is finally in sight. It's a bit bittersweet moving from the city, but also exciting and comforting at the same time.

I'm really, really, really happy that it will be much quieter, like grasshopper quiet compared to where I live now. It's on the cusp of some farmland even! Everything is one level so it will give my MS a huge break, hallelujah! 5 minutes away from my nephew, win! There are also a lot more restaurants and pubs where i'm moving that I actually enjoy way more than the restaurants in the city. I like a meal, not an art piece on a plate..hot trendy restaurants don't do much for me. 

Needing help has been hard to admit and even harder to finally give in to, but I think i'll have a lot more piece of mind being closer to my family and they will feel better knowing i'm near in case I need them.

I wish I could "I Dream of Jeannie" blink though and be there right now, unpacked and staring into the field across from my front door. 

:batting::batting:

The park down the street.. 

View attachment TAW4569.jpg


----------



## ALS

It's sunny, my bird is finally sleeping (she needs to rest after being up for an entire day), I'm about to take a nap, and the weekend is almost here.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to get a little impatient about moving, but Saturday is finally in sight. It's a bit bittersweet moving from the city, but also exciting and comforting at the same time.
> 
> I'm really, really, really happy that it will be much quieter, like grasshopper quiet compared to where I live now. It's on the cusp of some farmland even! Everything is one level so it will give my MS a huge break, hallelujah! 5 minutes away from my nephew, win! There are also a lot more restaurants and pubs where i'm moving that I actually enjoy way more than the restaurants in the city. I like a meal, not an art piece on a plate..hot trendy restaurants don't do much for me.
> 
> Needing help has been hard to admit and even harder to finally give in to, but I think i'll have a lot more piece of mind being closer to my family and they will feel better knowing i'm near in case I need them.
> 
> I wish I could "I Dream of Jeannie" blink though and be there right now, unpacked and staring into the field across from my front door.
> 
> :batting::batting:
> 
> The park down the street..


That looks so pretty and peaceful, Surly. :happy:

Keep your eyes on the prize--it sounds like you're almost there in terms of moving/packing! I'm glad your family has been helping out, too. No one should have to lug a house-/apartment-ful of boxes around all by herself. 



ALS said:


> It's sunny, my bird is finally sleeping (she needs to rest after being up for an entire day), I'm about to take a nap, and the weekend is almost here.


Glad you're having a good day!


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> The park down the street..



That's so gorgeous! Quality nature time is always relaxing, especially if the whole area is quiet. 

_

Today I found out I got into a top Philosophy MA program with full tuition/a stipend at a school that has a neuro-philosophy track. Which would be super cool to do. I'm still waiting on other schools...but it's nice to know that I finally have a really appealing option to set life back on track.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, ladies! I'm exhausted and a bit emotional right now, but I have my eye on the prize.


----------



## Tad

Almost there, Surly! Good luck with this last little bit.

And very cool Amaranthine!


----------



## lille

I just got home from performing in The Vagina Monologues. It went amazingly. I am so so happy. And tomorrow I get on a plane and get to go see my boyfriend for the weekend.


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> I just got home from performing in The Vagina Monologues. It went amazingly. I am so so happy. And tomorrow I get on a plane and get to go see my boyfriend for the weekend.



That all sounds wonderful! Really hope you enjoy the weekend :wubu:

---
Today was one of the best days ever ever. I don't even know how much sense this will make.... I just got home from playing tenpin bowling and -- I DIDN'T SUCK! I was pretty damn nervous about it, seeing as my particular disability has to do with spacial awareness and motor coordination. In the past, whenever I'd get invited to play, 95% of my balls would end up rolling down the gutter. It just got so decidedly not-fun that I started vehemently declining all invitations that required me to do anything remotely well-coordinated in public.

I organised and payed for tonight's game, with the express purpose of getting tips from my friends on what they thought might help me play, at the very least, decently; even if it ended up looking pretty unconventional. I got two strikes and finished with a score of 85. EIGHTY-FIVE! Honestly, I wish I knew how to explain what something this mundane means to me. I feel like someone with dyslexia who just managed to deliver a full half-hour speech solely by first-time reading. There just are no words :'''D


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> That all sounds wonderful! Really hope you enjoy the weekend :wubu:
> 
> ---
> Today was one of the best days ever ever. I don't even know how much sense this will make.... I just got home from playing tenpin bowling and -- I DIDN'T SUCK! I was pretty damn nervous about it, seeing as my particular disability has to do with spacial awareness and motor coordination. In the past, whenever I'd get invited to play, 95% of my balls would end up rolling down the gutter. It just got so decidedly not-fun that I started vehemently declining all invitations that required me to do anything remotely well-coordinated in public.
> 
> I organised and payed for tonight's game, with the express purpose of getting tips from my friends on what they thought might help me play, at the very least, decently; even if it ended up looking pretty unconventional. I got two strikes and finished with a score of 85. EIGHTY-FIVE! Honestly, I wish I knew how to explain what something this mundane means to me. I feel like someone with dyslexia who just managed to deliver a full half-hour speech solely by first-time reading. There just are no words :'''D



Congratulations OD! Little baby steps finish the journey just the same as long leaps, I'm happy for you!


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> I can't believe how gorgeous he is.
> 
> Sounds like a really neat experience.



It really was. Unfortunately I spoke with the bird rescue today and this story does not have a happy ending. 



Marlayna said:


> And the bird ain't bad, either. :batting:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:blush::blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

Surly, this looks awesome. Today is the big day! Hope all goes well.



Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to get a little impatient about moving, but Saturday is finally in sight. It's a bit bittersweet moving from the city, but also exciting and comforting at the same time.
> 
> I'm really, really, really happy that it will be much quieter, like grasshopper quiet compared to where I live now. It's on the cusp of some farmland even! Everything is one level so it will give my MS a huge break, hallelujah! 5 minutes away from my nephew, win! There are also a lot more restaurants and pubs where i'm moving that I actually enjoy way more than the restaurants in the city. I like a meal, not an art piece on a plate..hot trendy restaurants don't do much for me.
> 
> Needing help has been hard to admit and even harder to finally give in to, but I think i'll have a lot more piece of mind being closer to my family and they will feel better knowing i'm near in case I need them.
> 
> I wish I could "I Dream of Jeannie" blink though and be there right now, unpacked and staring into the field across from my front door.
> 
> :batting::batting:
> 
> The park down the street..


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so sorry. Poor dude.



daddyoh70 said:


> It really was. Unfortunately I spoke with the bird rescue today and this story does not have a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:


----------



## Elementary_penguin

After what seems like the longest time on a plateau, I checked last night to see that I've actually gained about 10lbs in the last few weeks.. delighted


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

There are so many awesome BHM stories ongoing right now!!! I feel like a child rolling in a pile of leaves and tossing them into the air!!! Now i just have to find time to let all the authors know how awesome they are....


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There are so many awesome BHM stories ongoing right now!!! I feel like a child rolling in a pile of leaves and tossing them into the air!!! Now i just have to find time to let all the authors know how awesome they are....



Well now who exactly is writing this? Someone who has never written, let alone currently, a worthwhile BHM story of her own. ...


----------



## Surlysomething

I broke the seal on the Chanel perfume I got for Christmas. I think the weather is perfect for this pretty scent.

I'm kinda turning myself on though...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> Well now who exactly is writing this? Someone who has never written, let alone currently, a worthwhile BHM story of her own. ...


 
Nope! Never!  

It isn't the _same! _It's like...preparing your own food vs having it prepared for you. It just tastes better when someone else makes it for you!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nope! Never!
> 
> It isn't the _same! _It's like...preparing your own food vs having it prepared for you. It just tastes better when someone else makes it for you!



How does that work for crockpoting? Because I just throw stuff in my crockpot and let it cook for a long time. Is it like someone else made it? Or would it be you made it? lol


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so sorry. Poor dude.



Thank you, Surly. Since this is the Happy thread, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## lille

My dad/brother have been pet sitting for me since I was in Guatemala and in Texas, but I get my creatures back today. No more big empty tankless shelf in the middle of my room!


----------



## Surlysomething

5 year anniversary at my job = another week of paid holidays!


My day just got so so so much better!


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> 5 year anniversary at my job = another week of paid holidays!
> 
> 
> My day just got so so so much better!
> 
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


 
That is definitely something to look forward to--congratulations!


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> 5 year anniversary at my job = another week of paid holidays!
> 
> 
> My day just got so so so much better!
> 
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:



awwwwwwww yeah!

-------
A beautiful little sunbird (who I have decided is Flit of Pocahontas-fame) flew into our house today and played around in our flower bouquets ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two.

Pretty stoked. Something good has to come out of working with such miserable people. Haha


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you two.
> 
> Pretty stoked. Something good has to come out of working with such miserable people. Haha



The more they suck, the happier you are to go on vacation. You should thank them for making your vacations more enjoyable


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> 5 year anniversary at my job = another week of paid holidays!
> 
> 
> My day just got so so so much better!
> 
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:



Fuck.yes. Now you can take a week off and I can be your slave boy for a week.


----------



## KingBuu

My financial aid check from college.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. You looked on the bright side, what's up with that? 



Melian said:


> The more they suck, the happier you are to go on vacation. You should thank them for making your vacations more enjoyable


----------



## Surlysomething

Does that mean you'll do all my laundry naked?

:batting:




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck.yes. Now you can take a week off and I can be your slave boy for a week.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Does that mean you'll do all my laundry naked?
> 
> :batting:



Well I can't wash the sheets and clothes we dirty up if I'm wearing them


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I paid off a student loan today. The most exciting part is that I can now take that payment amount and apply it on top of whatever other payments I have to make. DEBT IS JUST VANISHING IN FRONT OF ME!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Come on, man. I have enough sheets that we can rotate the dirty for clean.
Keep that laundry rolling on!

Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I can't wash the sheets and clothes we dirty up if I'm wearing them


----------



## RentonBob

First day of my vacation and I can't wait to get on the plane to Maui on Monday


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its not making me happy...but made me laugh. Google informed me XyanthaReborn in lower cases xyanthareborn looks a lot like 'xyantha are born'

For some reason this made me laugh


----------



## CleverBomb

RentonBob said:


> First day of my vacation and I can't wait to get on the plane to Maui on Monday


Ah well, like they say: "Here today, gone to Maui."


----------



## MsBrightside

RentonBob said:


> First day of my vacation and I can't wait to get on the plane to Maui on Monday


Wow, you really get around--hope you have a great time!




CleverBomb said:


> Ah well, like they say: "Here today, gone to Maui."


Can't rep, so :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

I've been excused from tomorrow's "Sensitive Training" seminar, since I was one of those that witnessed and informed HR of the incident which necessitated the training. 

I'm still going to hit the place for the free lunch. I ain't stupid.


----------



## bigmac

My son got married this past weekend. At the reception the newlyweds were introduced as _Mr. and Dr._ He chose wisely.


----------



## RentonBob

Waking up in Maui and going for a walk to get my coffee. I love this place


----------



## CleverBomb

Maui? Woweee!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am excited for the potential meeting of someone who has been a very important stone in my life! Also just happy that life hasn't been terrible to me lately. I have seen more good than bad the past month and even though there are rough days it's been better than it has been.


----------



## Tad

A big risk to the company I work at just cleared up today. I hadn't realized how much is was weighing me down until it was gone, and I could literally feel my shoulders relaxing.


----------



## Rojodi

1. Thanks to me and my team, the company picnic will have steak and clams this summer;

2. Thanks to the ACA, if I choose to have it, my reconstructive nose surgery will cost us $50, not the thousands.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend has been particularly sweet today and I'm in a mushy lovey dovey mood and it feels so good to know that in four months I'll move down there and we can start our lives together.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Surlysomething said:


> 5 year anniversary at my job = another week of paid holidays!
> :




GRATS!!! thats gotta make you feel awesome!


----------



## Rojodi

Listening to two groups - 4 older women and 5 male students - discussing the UTexas /UConn women's game that happened earlier down the road at the Times Union Center in Albany. 

The women are schooling the boys on the finer points of the game LOL


----------



## forp1940

Marlayna said:


> Give the people what they want, love and fun. Let us know if/when you get approached by your chubby, bearded, prince.:smitten:


 
I got my chubby bearded guy! He has a goatee but hey facial hair is facial hair. Had absolutely nothing to do with my sweatshirt but nonetheless. :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Got pulled aside last week by the VP of the company I work for and she told me there'd be a management position opening up. I got offered the job today after a very scary interview.


----------



## Tad

We need a thumbs-up icon in 57 point font size to properly respond to this news.

Since we don't have that , suffice it to say that I'm a little happy for you. And for your company, who just got a fantastic new manager.


----------



## CleverBomb

What he said, yeah! 

Congratulations and good luck!

You've got this.


----------



## CleverBomb

Actually, it was last night but...

I misplaced my folding bluetooth keyboard a while back, but didn't realize it until yesterday. This is a gadget that went out of production several years ago -- in fact, it was for Palm handheld devices (for you youngsters, those were like phoneless iPhones) -- so it's difficult to replace. 

Last night I went to Denny's, as I often do, and it turned out I'd left it at the table a week earlier and they'd held onto it for me. Cool! (Yeah, I'm there often enough that they know me...)

In the meantime (thinking it was gone for good) I got what seems to be the only folding bluetooth keyboard anyone makes anymore. While it's not as good in some ways, it's better in others. 

The old one: 






The new one:
Zagg _Pocket_ Foldable Keyboard


----------



## Tad

CB, I don't feel like phones have caught up with some of the functionality of the Palm Pilot and its peers, even yet. Way more powerful in lots of ways, but ease of using business applications, meh, maybe I've just not used the right device/app.

Anyway, glad you found your keyboard!

As for me, I'm happy that it is a long weekend, even if Good Friday is a somewhat somber day.


----------



## lille

I made a tiny art from the fortune cookie fortunes my boyfriend and I got when we went out to lunch on my last visit. 

View attachment IMG_2533.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Tad said:


> CB, I don't feel like phones have caught up with some of the functionality of the Palm Pilot and its peers, even yet. Way more powerful in lots of ways, but ease of using business applications, meh, maybe I've just not used the right device/app.
> 
> Anyway, glad you found your keyboard!
> 
> As for me, I'm happy that it is a long weekend, even if Good Friday is a somewhat somber day.


Most of the problem is that despite being portable computers, that's neither what they're being sold as or how the vendors intend for them to be used. What they are being sold as is to be content-delivery platforms -- something that runs apps they can sell you, or stores the music you buy from them, or plays the movies you rent from them. Yeah, they'll do email, text messages, or handle documents and spreadsheets -- even kind of handle calendars and notes (sort of). But where's the money in that, and who'd use it?

The old handhelds were built to enhance productivity and sold as computer hardware, based on their capabilities. Now, they're sold as media players and such, with the productivity capabilities either an afterthought or an excuse to put them on corporate expense accounts. It's sort of coming around a bit, what with add-on credit card scanners and such -- but it's still mostly leveraging devices that were bought for other purposes. People don't go and buy an iPhone 6 so they can drive for an internet gypsy-cab company, the company assumes they already have such a phone for their personal use already.

For what it's worth, Polaris Office is a tolerable text editor that handles *.docx / *.xlsx / *.pptx files, though sometimes formatting gets lost in translation. I won't quite call it a word processor, because it isn't really. Hancom Office is supposed to be better, but I haven't tried it. 

There is a mostly-complete port of OpenOffice to Android (AndrOpenOffice), and it does handle MS file formats pretty well (and if you're ok with staying with Oo.org/LibreOffice file formats, it's pretty much the same program as the desktop version so there aren't conversion errors). I wish the guy doing the port had started with LibreOffice instead, but that's the breaks. 

Have a reflective and insightful Good Friday!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Got pulled aside last week by the VP of the company I work for and she told me there'd be a management position opening up. I got offered the job today after a very scary interview.



Scary you say? Then you must have knocked them dead!!

Congratulations Hozay. You earned it and you'll do awesome I'm sure.


----------



## Tad

Friday morning is supposed to be above freezing, and Friday afternoon the temperature is supposed to hit double digits (degrees C &#8211; aka &#8216;above 50F’ in an alternate universe that clings to arbitrary and outdated measuring systems). 

And more critically, both of those lovely pieces of forecast stay in the forecast as far as the forecast reaches…. No more freezing, lots of shirt-sleeve weather…..dare we dream that Spring is finally going to arrive?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

At least one other person gets my life....this made my day

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alivelez/wh...re-real-life?bffbvid&utm_term=4ldqpj5#4ldqpj5


----------



## Aust99

Going camping with my dogs tomorrow (and a mate).... Can't wait to be out in the bush relaxing.


----------



## KingBuu

Happy that I'm happy alone and don't have to worry about looking for someone.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Stayed up late...now I get to hear the thunderstorm and rain in the quiet.


----------



## LeoGibson

I got the job I was going for. It's a pretty good bump up in pay and has way better benefits.


----------



## tankyguy

The ground is still not clear of snow. The late start to Spring has been brutal on the local wildlife and there's been a large number of birds in danger of starving.

So this morning I set up two feeders at each end of our field and the place was packed with hungry robins, starlings and jays who are now happily chirping. All day people driving by were stopping to take pictures on their phones.


----------



## lille

In two weeks, I'll be done with classes, in 19 days I will turn in my final assignment for my MA, at the end of May I will finish up my internship, and in June I will graduate. There is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## CleverBomb

Found an independent electronics parts store that's probably been in its current location (fairly close by) since at least the mid-1970s, and they had exactly the parts I needed for a small project/gadget I'm working on. Don't think I'd have found all of them at a Radio Shack, if they still existed. 

Kid in a candy store time here.


----------



## Pomegranate

Ignoring all the complicating issues which confuse happiness, today is full of happiness as it has finally sunk in that I have a new job, in a new city, full of wonderful things.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So THIS happened at work today. So that was cool.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So THIS happened at work today. So that was cool.



I want to quit my job and come work at your company. Not for the money, but because of what you have posted in the past and that article, he strikes me as a really solid guy whose heart is in the right place and he has the testicular fortitude to put his money where his mouth is and seriously try to affect a change. I sincerely hope it works out for him and y'all and that the company has unparalleled success going forward.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I want to quit my job and come work at your company. Not for the money, but because of what you have posted in the past and that article, he strikes me as a really solid guy whose heart is in the right place and he has the testicular fortitude to put his money where his mouth is and seriously try to affect a change. I sincerely hope it works out for him and y'all and that the company has unparalleled success going forward.



Thanks man, and you've hit the nail on the head. I'll expand more later, but I've got interviews lined up with CBS and Univision. The office is crazy and there's news outlets all over the place.


----------



## Tad

Wow, that is pretty amazing Hozay! I'm picturing one of your patented massive smiles and thumbs-ups right now 

And wow for the guts of your comany's president. He's really taking a chance in doing this, but also I can see how this gives him motivation--he can get back to bringing in a lot more money again, if he can grow the business sufficiently to regain the lost profit margin.

I don't know if he has any other investors, but if so it must have been quite the board meeting where he brought this plan up!

And finally, I expect this to lead to some new fodder for the fancy sox thread--it has been languishing ;-)


----------



## MsBrightside

It's great to see all of the positive career and educational milestones: congrats Hozay, LeoG, lille, and Pomegranate!

Glad that you've experienced so much techie goodness lately, CleverBomb. 

Aust99: hope you enjoyed the camping trip!

I also hope that Spring has finally arrived for the Canadian peeps.

And that story about your firm is awesome, Hozay; I'm glad that you get to be part of such an inspiring story! :happy:


----------



## Gordi

I sometimes teach painting classes to kids and also do "Painting" birthday parties for kids. I am still smiling , this part Sunday, a gentlemen came up to me after a party(the dad of the Birthday boy) and handed me a $100 bill tip. He went on to state how impressed he was with the event and the teacher!!. I really think the "dad" did not think this SSBBW had it in her to engage 14 - nine year olds. Or just maybe he is a closet FA. Oh!! we are not allowed to accept tips - Company policy


----------



## Surlysomething

Loving my new place so much.

What a difference it's made in my everyday life already. I honestly can't believe how lucky I am to have found it and my landlords are really great people that seem genuinely happy that i'm living there.


----------



## Yakatori

Gordi said:


> "_...Oh!! we are not allowed to accept tips - Company policy_"


That's a bad policy, if it's intended to be strictly enforced as such.

Guy's not gonna offer you that kind of tip unless he fully expects you to take it. So, I think, unless you either somehow work in public service (e.g., for an actual school district) or are salaried and/or commissioned, the company should permit you, on a case by case basis, to accept a totally unsolicited tip.

I mean, I can certainly see why certain places would expressly forbid employees from soliciting tips by putting up a jar or something like that. Sometimes, in certain contexts, it can come across as a bit tacky. Of course, I get that. 

But otherwise...it's, sort of, defeating it's own purpose if it's expressly required as such that you must refuse any given tip. 

Now, I'm not one to just throw money around like that. But, I'm just saying, no-one hands you an actual bill of that denomination without it really meaning for it convey something. And then for it to just be flatly rejected like that, I-personally would be made to feel kind of stupid.

If this is a very small company, maybe you should talk this is over a bit with whoever you report most directly to. I mean, just more by way of "I felt badly having to say '_No_' to this guy after delivering such an otherwise solid set.


----------



## Gordi

Yakatori said:


> That's a bad policy, if it's intended to be strictly enforced as such.
> 
> Guy's not gonna offer you that kind of tip unless he fully expects you to take it. So, I think, unless you either somehow work in public service (e.g., for an actual school district) or are salaried and/or commissioned, the company should permit you, on a case by case basis, to accept a totally unsolicited tip.
> 
> I mean, I can certainly see why certain places would expressly forbid employees from soliciting tips by putting up a jar or something like that. Sometimes, in certain contexts, it can come across as a bit tacky. Of course, I get that.
> 
> But otherwise...it's, sort of, defeating it's own purpose if it's expressly required as such that you must refuse any given tip.
> 
> Now, I'm not one to just throw money around like that. But, I'm just saying, no-one hands you an actual bill of that denomination without it really meaning for it convey something. And then for it to just be flatly rejected like that, I-personally would be made to feel kind of stupid.
> 
> If this is a very small company, maybe you should talk this is over a bit with whoever you report most directly to. I mean, just more by way of "I felt badly having to say '_No_' to this guy after delivering such an otherwise solid set.



Thank you for your reply and a very good perspective. Never thought about the fact - that not accepting the tip - would be look at or interpreted - as a rejection to the other person. I will make a point to speak to someone about accepting tips after event. 
Just the fact that it was offered was very rewarding to me. I know I'm very good and engaging the student and kids at Birthday Parties but sometimes even before we start "I get the LOOK" <- its the very fat lady that is doing the party!!! (we all are very aware of these looks)
Hey,  when I am out and and asked to Dance!! I don't care how fat I am, I never say No!!


----------



## Anjula

I made a decision to save another dog. This time it's more complicated because I after seeing the amount of suffering of animals in Ukraine I decided to rescue a dog from a shelter located over there. war affects animals as well and it breaks my heart seeing ripped body parts and just the overall pain. So keep your fingers crossed! I already contacted the lady that runs that place and she's goona send me some pics of info! &#128513;


----------



## Tad

Good luck, Anjula!


----------



## Rojodi

Someone else understands that not everyone likes fish or mushrooms or avocados


----------



## RentonBob

I finally accomplished my goal of finishing a 5K in under an hour!


----------



## MsBrightside

Gordi, holding the attention of a group of nine-year-old boys is no easy feat, and I'm glad that you got such positive feedback from the experience. 

It's great that you're enjoying your new place, Surly. Especially now that the weather is getting warmer and you have the opportunity to spend more time outside.

Anjula, I hope that everything works out with the pet adoption!

Congratulations, RentonBob! I find everything about this post to be impressive. First, that you established a goal and then that you persevered in meeting it. Also that you took the initiative to participate in something like this. I don't mind physical activity in the guise of fun; but running for its own sake doesn't sound very appealing to me, so I always admire those who are willing to get out there and do it! :bow:


----------



## Tad

Awesome, Bob!


----------



## RentonBob

MsBrightside said:


> Congratulations, RentonBob! I find everything about this post to be impressive. First, that you established a goal and then that you persevered in meeting it. Also that you took the initiative to participate in something like this. I don't mind physical activity in the guise of fun; but running for its own sake doesn't sound very appealing to me, so I always admire those who are willing to get out there and do it! :bow:


 


Tad said:


> Awesome, Bob!


 
Thank you both! 

MsBrightside, I have no ambition to run these 5K's but I do walk them and it feels great to have finally accomplished a goal I set when I started doing them


----------



## youareneverready

Rojodi said:


> Someone else understands that not everyone likes fish or mushrooms or avocados



I swear avocados are appearing in everything these days...I want to like them, honestly, but nope. 



RentonBob said:


> I finally accomplished my goal of finishing a 5K in under an hour!



Awesome, well done! Was it a race or a charity event or something?


----------



## Surlysomething

My "baby" sis is packed on her way to NYC. She was offered an amazing position at her company that it included a move to the Big Apple. That's a big deal for her and us. It's pretty amazing what people can do if they work hard.


Not bad for a girl born and raised in a suburb of Vancouver!


I'm ridiculously proud.

:wubu:


----------



## RentonBob

youareneverready said:


> Awesome, well done! Was it a race or a charity event or something?



Thank you!  They are all races but the ones I do usually have a charity associated with them too. This one was for Childhaven.


----------



## Surlysomething

So much new music today!


:bow:


----------



## Tad

Always good to appreciate days off, Charm 

==================================

This weekend I'm heading to Toronto with friends, and getting together with more friends who have ended up down there, and much good times should follow. Although at the moment I'm mostly happy that I'm taking Friday off, because this week is moving about as quickly and smoothly as an Aardvark on acid.


----------



## lille

I finished my capstone!!!! Ok so I need to look it over once more before submitting it tomorrow, but it's all there. All 44 pages of it. Hurray!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats!!! 
That must be a relief!


----------



## Tad

Grats, Lille!

Charm; yep, different sites seem to develop different "personalities," so I agree that it can be nice to have more than one place to visit, depending what you feel like at the time.


----------



## lille

It's submitted!!!


----------



## loopytheone

I know I shouldn't laugh about this, but...

All of my family went out together for a couple of hours and came back to absolute chaos. My dog, Luna, had managed to open the fire door to my mum's room, jumped of her side, grabbed and opened a packet of denta stix, eaten all of them and then found a bag containing a raw hide chew, opened the bag, and eaten half of that. And to top it all off, she managed to creep under my mum's bed, find her box of easter chocolate, pull the box out, tip all the chocolate bars across the room, decided on the cadburies cream eggs, opened that box, took out each egg and then did her best job at unwrapping them, leaving the entire upstairs covered in sticky cadburies cream egg wrappers but no chocolate. There were six cream eggs in there.

She is absolutely fine and I know I should be mad, but honestly.. that dog is an evil genius and I haven't stopped laughing all night!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL loopy that's hilarious, I'm glad she is ok!.

This. This is making me happy. This is so cute it made me want to throw up a little. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOX8YbhVs-g[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Getting my hair did tomorrow.

And it's Friday! :bow:


----------



## lille

I passed in my last ever assignment for grad school!!!! Three more weeks at my internship and I"m done there too! I don't have homework or papers or anything hanging over my head. It's such a bizarre feeling to know that I'm not going to be a student anymore.


----------



## Rojodi

Blood glucose reading is low, and I've not had a sugary drink in a while, so I'm going to have a chocolate malted milkshake tomorrow!


----------



## Surlysomething

You need this in your day.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aky2LIJu7yM[/ame]


----------



## bigmac

Got promoted today -- complete with an imperceptible raise.


----------



## Tad

Grats (?) Mac. Sorry they said it with words more than greenbacks.

=================================

That I eventually found this little Portuguese cafe--with entirely decent espresso and a passable attempt at a croissant--before I had to break down and go to a Tim Horton's. I was almost concluding that my friend was living in the one neighborhood of (old) Toronto without a decent cafe. Who needs sleep when there is espresso and baked goods?


----------



## Rojodi

bigmac said:


> Got promoted today -- complete with an imperceptible raise.



Which taxes will eat up.

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Melian

After a mutual blackout drunk night, my bf woke up with some mysterious, mouth-sized bruises on his belly. 

Doo doo doo doo doo...how could that have happened? :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So he still has a belly then?? Not all gone yet??


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So he still has a belly then?? Not all gone yet??



Hehehe. Yep. It doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## lille

Did a small watercolor painting instead of a card for my mom for mother's day. I'm happy with how it's coming out and I really do enjoy watercolors.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats so nice...what do you usually draw (landscape people etc)?


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thats so nice...what do you usually draw (landscape people etc)?




I really don't have much artistic skill. With water colors I've done some landscapes and a lot of abstract just playing with color and shapes. The painting I did for my mom is flowers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The day went by a little better than expected... worked in floral but got to be outside most of the day, unfortunately sweating my butt of and I hate sweating, it was too humid... but it made the day go by quicker than usual and it wasn't too crazy, I got to be outside alone most of the time... I expected the day to be horrible, seeing as how I'm trying to climb my way out of a major meltdown - but it is what it is.


----------



## iheartsquishys

It's Mother's Day and my house is clean and my kids are being awesome. Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Boo: AC is awaiting replacement
Yay: Hubby was so hot he wandered around shirtless all day. 

:eat2:


----------



## MsBrightside

Went to a Galveston water park with some friends yesterday. The weather was beautiful and tropical feeling next to the Gulf with palm trees and blooming oleander, even though it rained like crazy back home. 

We also rode the ferry between Galveston and the Bolivar peninsula and saw quite a few dolphins. :happy:


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> Went to a Galveston water park with some friends yesterday. The weather was beautiful and tropical feeling next to the Gulf with palm trees and blooming oleander, even though it rained like crazy back home.
> 
> We also rode the ferry between Galveston and the Bolivar peninsula and saw quite a few dolphins. :happy:



Sounds delightful!

========================

It was a long weekend here, and I took Friday off to make it an extra long weekend, AND the weather gave us pretty much what I needed each day. Overall it was a just lovely, satisfying, and relaxing.


----------



## tankyguy

It's the little things we neglect sometimes, and then derive satisfaction from finally giving them attention.

A while back I put a hot dish on my mouse surface and it got warped beyond use. After years of using folders and scraps of Bristol board, I finally got a new mouse pad. Only because an outsized gaming one was on sale for $3.99.


----------



## biglynch

On my way to work and I'm going to proved correct. I do enjoy being a smug git. Also had a few offers to swap my house. So these are good times. Now to get down to some hardcore saving.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww yeah! 

View attachment 24765_389767652180_2912157_n.jpg


----------



## lille

Now that school is over I'm back on the workout bandwagon. I lifted 4 times in the past week and ran 3 times. If I reach my goals before my boyfriend starts to lose weight I'll be 1/3 his body weight which I find endlessly amusing/hot. (He wants to lose a little but hasn't actually done anything to move towards that, though he'll probably lose a little when I move in just from eating out less).

Also, I finished my internship on wednesday so I am now freeeeee! All I have to do is job search, prep for my move, and plan a mini vacation for my mom and me.


----------



## Rojodi

Nice sunny weather
Nice tasting chocolaty drink


----------



## KingBuu

Feeling Happy-ish


----------



## LeoGibson

I sat down and mapped my schedule out through the end of the year and it looks like I get to work every holiday except Thanksgiving this year. Because of my company's excellent incentive pay for holiday work, that makes me very happy!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That is kind of hot. Id be happy with 1/2...but then id have to lose 20 lbs. i kind of like being curvy....and food 



lille said:


> Now that school is over I'm back on the workout bandwagon. I lifted 4 times in the past week and ran 3 times. If I reach my goals before my boyfriend starts to lose weight I'll be 1/3 his body weight which I find endlessly amusing/hot.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That is kind of hot. Id be happy with 1/2...but then id have to lose 20 lbs. i kind of like being curvy....and food



I'm also a good 8 inches shorter than he is which helps. He makes me look tiny in pictures.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Asked the hubby to make me a coke with rum - he gave me a rum with some coke. Weee. Nothing like surprise tipsiness!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

This.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO52UqeCzYk[/ame]


----------



## lille

My dress makes me feel like a woodland faerie.


----------



## Rojodi

New range is in, and it works! No more BANG! when the oven's on :eat1:


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> My dress makes me feel like a woodland faerie.



Feel like? You mean....you aren't? 



Rojodi said:


> New range is in, and it works! No more BANG! when the oven's on :eat1:



The oven going BANG! sounds like it would be rather disturbing  Glad the new one has come in. Enjoy less stressful cooking!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Asked the hubby to make me a coke with rum - he gave me a rum with some coke. Weee. Nothing like surprise tipsiness!!!



LOL. I love this.


----------



## Rojodi

Tad said:


> Feel like? You mean....you aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> The oven going BANG! sounds like it would be rather disturbing  Glad the new one has come in. Enjoy less stressful cooking!



22 years on the other one, lasted longer than the plumber who put this one in said it should have. Should have died 15 years ago.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Feel like? You mean....you aren't



Shhhhhh, no giving away my secret.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I saved a baby bunny! Well, hare. We have a family of snowshoes that live out our backyardish area.

My hubby and I were carting our interlock from the front to the back of the house. He was hot and sweaty, so when I came around he told me brusquely; 'our neighbours cat is about to murder a baby bunny under our deck, careful.' and walked away.

Um, how can I just sit there? AND the kids heard him and started wailing that Chichi was being a bad kitty. So I crawled under the deck and picked him up with a towel and released him back into the woody area. I became the hero of the day to the six kids nearby... But I didn't tell them that it would probably just be caught and killed later - lol. 

It was the size of my palm - soooo freakin' cute.


----------



## Surlysomething

New car
 

View attachment 11052526_10152790953837181_178264913791174674_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> New car



Woot! Enjoy


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> My dress makes me feel like a woodland faerie.


What--no pics? That sounds like a must-see. 


Rojodi said:


> New range is in, and it works! No more BANG! when the oven's on :eat1:


Sounds like a definite improvement. 


Xyantha Reborn said:


> I saved a baby bunny! Well, hare. We have a family of snowshoes that live out our backyardish area.
> 
> My hubby and I were carting our interlock from the front to the back of the house. He was hot and sweaty, so when I came around he told me brusquely; 'our neighbours cat is about to murder a baby bunny under our deck, careful.' and walked away.
> 
> Um, how can I just sit there? AND the kids heard him and started wailing that Chichi was being a bad kitty. So I crawled under the deck and picked him up with a towel and released him back into the woody area. I became the hero of the day to the six kids nearby... But I didn't tell them that it would probably just be caught and killed later - lol.
> 
> It was the size of my palm - soooo freakin' cute.


Aww! I'm glad you saved the bunny; the kids will have plenty of time to learn about the food chain when they're a little older. 

Kids that learn compassion for animals when they're young are more likely to grow up to be compassionate adults. 


Surlysomething said:


> New car


Cute car! And the best thing about having a new one IMO is that it reduces the chances that you'll need to have it repaired any time
soon. That's always a pain, and even more so if you have to deal with it on your own. Enjoy--looks like it would be fun to drive! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two. 

It's pretty awesome and fully LOADED. I've never had so many cool options. 

:bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> New car



*squee!* I don't know why, but that is just the perfect-est Surlymobile 

------


Closure - never felt this gratefully unburdened ever!
Long-awaited, hard Cape Town rain - almost like the clouds are shedding with me the happy tears.
Hot chocolate.
Group-skyping with some homies from all over ze vorld.
Getting to take an unexpected road trip to the seaside tomorrow.


----------



## lille

I'm going riding tomorrow! It's been way too long. It'll be good to spend time with the little oreo pony.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. It's practical, yet sporty. 

And you sound like you're in a better place and this makes me SO HAPPY! 



ODFFA said:


> *squee!* I don't know why, but that is just the
> perfect-est Surlymobile
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> Closure - never felt this gratefully unburdened ever!
> Long-awaited, hard Cape Town rain - almost like the clouds are shedding with me the happy tears.
> Hot chocolate.
> Group-skyping with some homies from all over ze vorld.
> Getting to take an unexpected road trip to the seaside tomorrow.


----------



## biglynch

I'm off for a stag weekend in Brighton. Should be epic, then when I get back Amy will be down for 3 weeks. Yippy!!!!


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is flying up for my graduation tomorrow! I haven't seen him in three months, waaaaay too long. He's coming up, we'll have Saturday to ourselves, graduation and my graduation party on Sunday and he'll meet more of my family/friends/neighbors/random people my mom bumped into and invited, then monday he flies back. But thursday I go down there and get to spend a week with him.


----------



## Tad

Enjoy it all, Lille!

Lynch: I hope you don't need the first couple days of Amy's visit for recovering from the stag


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Enjoy it all, Lille!
> 
> Lynch: I hope you don't need the first couple days of Amy's visit for recovering from the stag



Thanks, I certainly will. Plus I get to see my BHM in a suit.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My guy went to a place called glory hole donuts and they are amazing, and massive! (Bigger than a tim hortons apple fritter) and super light and fluffy.

I keep hearing him sneak downstairs, the box shift, then little moany exhales.

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Tad

It was a gorgeous weekend here. A little cool in the mornings but nice in the afternoons, sunny and dry. And there was a book festival of sorts* going on in a park just up the street from us. Neither wife nor son wanted to come, so I didnt have to think about how anyone else was liking it, if they were bored, etc. So I got to go sit around on a gorgeous afternoon and listen first to a panel of science-fiction authors and then one of fantasy authors. Oh, and Im old enough to have accepted that there is no way Im ever going to be seen as remotely cool, so I wore my straw sun hat with zero guilt, which kept me from getting a sun-burn on my bald pate or face and necks, while still being comfortable from the breeze that can blow through it, so I wasnt even worried about the weather.

Basically a good opportunity to enjoy the weather and completely immerse myself in geekdom for a couple of hours. It was glorious  Oh, and both panels were interesting and entertaining, and I've put a hold on one new book at the library so far and may be adding a couple more, based on participants in the panels, so maybe even some new authors to read 

* http://www.proseinthepark.com/#!programpanels/cypo


----------



## lille

I graduated with my Masters!


----------



## Crumbling

lille said:


> I graduated with my Masters!



Con-Grad-ulations.

Well done you


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> It was a gorgeous weekend here. A little cool in the mornings but nice in the afternoons, sunny and dry. And there was a book festival of sorts* going on in a park just up the street from us. Neither wife nor son wanted to come, so I didnt have to think about how anyone else was liking it, if they were bored, etc. So I got to go sit around on a gorgeous afternoon and listen first to a panel of science-fiction authors and then one of fantasy authors. Oh, and Im old enough to have accepted that there is no way Im ever going to be seen as remotely cool, so I wore my straw sun hat with zero guilt, which kept me from getting a sun-burn on my bald pate or face and necks, while still being comfortable from the breeze that can blow through it, so I wasnt even worried about the weather.
> 
> Basically a good opportunity to enjoy the weather and completely immerse myself in geekdom for a couple of hours. It was glorious  Oh, and both panels were interesting and entertaining, and I've put a hold on one new book at the library so far and may be adding a couple more, based on participants in the panels, so maybe even some new authors to read
> 
> * http://www.proseinthepark.com/#!programpanels/cypo



You had me at "book festival" :bounce:



lille said:


> I graduated with my Masters!



That's a pretty fantastic happy by any standard. Congrats!

------
I just got called Pixie Bum Face. Best nickname ever. How's that for a classy follow-up, nerds!?


----------



## Surlysomething

loving my new car so much :wubu:

it's also so awesome to drive home every night to a place I love


----------



## Crumbling

I got to this point on my project this afternoon and it made me inordinately happy

View attachment 120347


The pile of raw lumber has now undisputedly become the thing I envisioned and planned.

Now I have to take it all apart again so I can do the detail stuff and put some finish on the legs (and move it into the house)... but seeing it come together like that felt really good 

Then I can sleep (and not sleep :bounce::blush without having to worry about cheap steel box section collapsing like a bloody bendy straw, shoddy welds, or alarming creaking noises ever again.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> It was a gorgeous weekend here. A little cool in the mornings but nice in the afternoons, sunny and dry. And there was a book festival of sorts* going on in a park just up the street from us. Neither wife nor son wanted to come, so I didnt have to think about how anyone else was liking it, if they were bored, etc. So I got to go sit around on a gorgeous afternoon and listen first to a panel of science-fiction authors and then one of fantasy authors. Oh, and Im old enough to have accepted that there is no way Im ever going to be seen as remotely cool, so I wore my straw sun hat with zero guilt, which kept me from getting a sun-burn on my bald pate or face and necks, while still being comfortable from the breeze that can blow through it, so I wasnt even worried about the weather.
> 
> Basically a good opportunity to enjoy the weather and completely immerse myself in geekdom for a couple of hours. It was glorious  Oh, and both panels were interesting and entertaining, and I've put a hold on one new book at the library so far and may be adding a couple more, based on participants in the panels, so maybe even some new authors to read
> 
> * http://www.proseinthepark.com/#!programpanels/cypo


That sounds wonderful, Tad. :happy: Living in the city definitely has its perks!



lille said:


> I graduated with my Masters!





Crumbling said:


> Con-Grad-ulations.
> 
> Well done you


 
Can't top this reply , but I share the sentiment! Hope you enjoy the upcoming visit to the BF, too. 


Surlysomething said:


> loving my new car so much :wubu:
> 
> it's also so awesome to drive home every night to a place I love


Vroom-Vroom-Vroom! I'm glad the new place/car are working out so well, Surly, and it was smart of you to time your vehicle purchase for the beginning of summer so you have more opportunity to enjoy it. 



Crumbling said:


> I got to this point on my project this afternoon and it made me inordinately happy
> 
> The pile of raw lumber has now undisputedly become the thing I envisioned and planned.
> 
> Now I have to take it all apart again so I can do the detail stuff and put some finish on the legs (and move it into the house)... but seeing it come together like that felt really good
> 
> Then I can sleep (and not sleep :bounce::blush without having to worry about cheap steel box section collapsing like a bloody bendy straw, shoddy welds, or alarming creaking noises ever again.


Wow, that looks great!! I'm so impressed you can build useful things--the only thing I ever built with wood and tools was a mini-catapult that could throw a tennis ball.


----------



## Crumbling

MsBrightside said:


> the only thing I ever built with wood and tools was a mini-catapult that could throw a tennis ball.



I saw videos of this guy's builds and I was tempted myself...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaZRhoxtHKY"]Lunatic with Trebuchet[/ame] 

people would soon learn to park better


----------



## Tad

Looks nice, Crumbling!


----------



## Surlysomething

This episode of Roseanne still cracks me up. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joatyJmBh7A[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Just perfect, perfect, weather today, and nothing to do but enjoy it. We took a moderately long (for us--about 7 miles each way) bike ride this morning to a part of the city we'd never biked to before, and generally don't know well, and it was lovely and the route was fantastic. Son got to have a bird attack him on parliament hill (something he wanted--just go with it). I got in a few more shorter rides over the course of the day, checked out a small Indonesian festival, got my hair cut (OK, that part was indoors, but not for long--one advantage of having almost no hair), we barbecued for supper and ate outside, then I stayed outside for a couple of hours and finished the book I was reading just as the light was fading. 

So just happy for a pretty-perfect weekend day


----------



## MattB

I heard about the Parliament Hill bird attacks on Twitter this week. Did it hurt?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My hubby has been so _bad_ this vacation. He just ate like four massive donuts. And our friends are leaving early....:eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Weight is down almost 10 lbs
A1C is down an entire point!


----------



## Crumbling

Got this finished and assembled today.

Hopefully the last one i'll ever need.

Now i just need to suffer through a week or so of agony as my posture corrects itself.


----------



## Tad

Crumbling said:


> Hopefully the last one i'll ever need.
> 
> Now i just need to suffer through a week or so of agony as my posture corrects itself.



high five man! Enjoy sleeping on the fruits of your labour


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> This episode of Roseanne still cracks me up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joatyJmBh7A


Laurie Metcalf totally stole that scene. 



Tad said:


> Just perfect, perfect, weather today, and nothing to do but enjoy it. We took a moderately long (for us--about 7 miles each way) bike ride this morning to a part of the city we'd never biked to before, and generally don't know well, and it was lovely and the route was fantastic. Son got to have a bird attack him on parliament hill (something he wanted--just go with it). I got in a few more shorter rides over the course of the day, checked out a small Indonesian festival, got my hair cut (OK, that part was indoors, but not for long--one advantage of having almost no hair), we barbecued for supper and ate outside, then I stayed outside for a couple of hours and finished the book I was reading just as the light was fading.
> 
> So just happy for a pretty-perfect weekend day


Sounds like a great weekend, Tad. :happy: I think yours was probably a lot better than mine. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> My hubby has been so _bad_ this vacation. He just ate like four massive donuts. And our friends are leaving early....:eat2:


And it sounds like yours might have been even better! 



Rojodi said:


> Weight is down almost 10 lbs
> A1C is down an entire point!


Congrats 



Crumbling said:


> Got this finished and assembled today.
> 
> Hopefully the last one i'll ever need.
> 
> Now i just need to suffer through a week or so of agony as my posture corrects itself.


That's beautiful! :bow:

Also, that trebuchet video was epic! (an overused word, but I think it fits here) I think that "Hugh" may have a bit too much time on his hands, though.


----------



## Surlysomething

A friend of mine has been documenting the progress of some robin's eggs as a Mama robin made her nest in a hanging basket on her windowsill. It's been really cool watching them go from tiny blue egg, to tiny blue EGGS, to cracking eggs...and on and on. This is a picture from the beginning until today.

 :wubu: 

View attachment 11651299_10152863016341283_2066430982_n.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

That's adorable. There was a robin's nest in a tree in front of my grandma's house too, and the mommy bird would yell at us every day. It's fun to watch the progression and make sure they're doing alright. The bird on the bottom looks like it's seen some shit though. 


In about a week, I'm heading over to Boston to spend a week on the beach with my boyfriend. I haven't been there since March, and I've never had a full beach vacation, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Rojodi

That ice cold slice of added sugar free apple pie the redheaded intern brought me for breakfast.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> A friend of mine has been documenting the progress of some robin's eggs as a Mama robin made her nest in a hanging basket on her windowsill. It's been really cool watching them go from tiny blue egg, to tiny blue EGGS, to cracking eggs...and on and on. This is a picture from the beginning until today.
> 
> :wubu:



Cuties!!! <3


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> In about a week, I'm heading over to Boston to spend a week on the beach with my boyfriend. I haven't been there since March, and I've never had a full beach vacation, so I'm pretty excited.



A whole week - yesyesyes  Seriously happy to hear this ^^

-----
And seeing as I'm here,


Gorgeous, inspiring, supportive FFA friends
The scruffy little pooch that I'm babysitting
Finishing a challenging transcript sooner than expected


----------



## bigmac

Bought a motorcycle today -- a Triumph Tiger 1050. Just road it home. Didn't go more than 80 on the freeway but it was still a blast.


----------



## lille

My lizards arrived safe and sound in Texas this morning and my boyfriend has them all settled in to their new enclosures. Can't wait to join them in 3.5 weeks!


----------



## biglynch

Sweet revenge! the Guy at work who tried to fuck me over looks like he's fired.

Karma!


----------



## Rojodi

Off until Monday!


----------



## lille

The dog seems to be over barking at the lizard. Now he licks her and tried to eat the sand in her tank... Three weeks until I get to witness his antics every day.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> ...In about a week, I'm heading over to Boston to spend a week on the beach with my boyfriend. I haven't been there since March, and I've never had a full beach vacation, so I'm pretty excited.


Hope you're having a great time!


ODFFA said:


> A whole week - yesyesyes  Seriously happy to hear this ^^
> 
> -----
> And seeing as I'm here,
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, inspiring, supportive FFA friends
> *The scruffy little pooch that I'm babysitting*
> Finishing a challenging transcript sooner than expected


Saw him in your latest video--too cute. :happy:



bigmac said:


> Bought a motorcycle today -- a Triumph Tiger 1050. Just road it home. Didn't go more than 80 on the freeway but it was still a blast.


Sounds fun, but be safe!



biglynch said:


> Sweet revenge! the Guy at work who tried to fuck me over looks like he's fired.
> 
> Karma!


 
Glad you don't have to put up with him anymore.



Rojodi said:


> Off until Monday!


 
Enjoy the rest of your weekend. 



lille said:


> The dog seems to be over barking at the lizard. Now he licks her and tried to eat the sand in her tank... Three weeks until I get to witness his antics every day.


 
Cute pic; the pup seems to be completely fascinated by your lizard. Hope you're almost through with your packing and get a chance to relax and spend a bit of time with friends and family before your move. 

What made me happy this week: a friend surprised me with a gag gift, and it cracks me up every time I look at it--a 7-foot metal Little Bo Peep shepherdess staff complete with a baby blue satin bow. If I had a Bo Peep costume, I would have posed with it; but I don't...yet.


----------



## Tad

Pic wouldn't load for me....but that is OK, I'll wait for the one with you in costume


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Pic wouldn't load for me....but that is OK, I'll wait for the one with you in costume


 
This past week or so I've had some trouble adding image files through my online picture-sharing service via the Insert Image button (sometimes it works; sometimes it doesn't), but adding them as an attachment through vbulletin has been fine. This one was done with the Insert Image button, but it shows up for me in the thread with the other posts.  But, yeah, you're not really missing much this time.


----------



## lille

A friend that I've known since we were 2 years old, and haven't seen in about a year, just sent me a Facebook message and he wants to take me out to dinner to celebrate my move. It'll be really good to spend time with him.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bahahaha! Love the gag gift!

lille - watching my animals antics is always hilarious.  Hope those three weeks fly by (to see your guy and animals!)

---

I am happy because I started REALLY sorting through a lot of my stuff (including pics) that has been pending for a long time. I am so deeply satisfied that I'm getting organized.


----------



## MrSensible

I finally saved up enough extra money to afford the guitar upgrade I've wanted for quite a long time. What's even better is that I happened to find it on sale last night as a "blemish" item (which means it only has some minor picking scuffs and whatnot) for about $300 less than the list price shown in that link above.

All in all, I think I got a good deal on it, and I'm looking forward to getting some hardcore practicing done again once I get a bit more free time. I may even make some new vids in the not-so-distant future. Aside from having much better hardware, it's almost identical in design to my first ESP guitar (even down to the arrowhead inlays and reverse headstock), which was also the one I did most of my learning on during my first 5 or so years of playing. I'm not typically sentimental about material stuff, but I'm looking forward to the nostalgia factor of "having my old guitar back" in a sense.​


----------



## dwesterny

I'm happy I found a forum where the people's signatures have included Terry Pratchet and Kurt Vonnegut. Although, honestly without Rincewind Terry Pratchet is less fun, Moist Von Lipwig is OK but he's just not a Wizzard. Good Omens was amazing though, Terry Pratchet + Neil Gaimen = nerdgasm.


----------



## mouse1985

As of right now I am happy that my 16 hour day is almost over with. I love my job and have been picking up shifts left and right lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

I hear that. Been doing 70+ hours a week for several months. I'm a workaholic. 

"I'm addicted to workahol" Homer Simpson


----------



## LeoGibson

MrSensible said:


> I finally saved up enough extra money to afford the guitar upgrade I've wanted for quite a long time. What's even better is that I happened to find it on sale last night as a "blemish" item (which means it only has some minor picking scuffs and whatnot) for about $300 less than the list price shown in that link above.
> 
> All in all, I think I got a good deal on it, and I'm looking forward to getting some hardcore practicing done again once I get a bit more free time. I may even make some new vids in the not-so-distant future. Aside from having much better hardware, it's almost identical in design to my first ESP guitar (even down to the arrowhead inlays and reverse headstock), which was also the one I did most of my learning on during my first 5 or so years of playing. I'm not typically sentimental about material stuff, but I'm looking forward to the nostalgia factor of "having my old guitar back" in a sense.​



Gorgeous guitar! I had forgotten you were a bit of a shredder! You'll have to post some sound clips in the Talent thread when you have a chance.

Good to see you aorund again!


----------



## MrSensible

LeoGibson said:


> Gorgeous guitar! I had forgotten you were a bit of a shredder! You'll have to post some sound clips in the Talent thread when you have a chance.
> 
> Good to see you aorund again!



Thanks Leo -- likewise, I'm glad to see you still frequent the boards :happy:. And those were my thoughts exactly. I've always wanted a super strat with a white finish/ebony fretboard like that, and the inlays and reverse headstock are icing on the cake. My old ESP looked just like that one, only with a rosewood fretboard and a transparent, quilted black top (which was equally pleasing to the eye in its own way.)

The features were what I was really after though. The licensed floyd rose on my old one had really weak metals so it wasn't long before extensive whammying was out of the question. And the passive EMGs were equally unimpressive. I haven't had much experience with the active EMG pickups but I've heard good things about using them in conjunction with a POD processor (which I'll finally be able to use for some decent recording!)

It's coming in today, but I'm so busy this week that it probably won't be until next week before I'm able to do anything with it . In any case, I'll definitely see about adding a vid/sound clip to your thread once I get it set up.


----------



## MattB

Sweet axe MrSensible, have a happy New Guitar Day!

Which POD are you using? I used to have a PODHD desktop, I sold it but it was a nice unit.


----------



## MrSensible

MattB said:


> Sweet axe MrSensible, have a happy New Guitar Day!
> 
> Which POD are you using? I used to have a PODHD desktop, I sold it but it was a nice unit.



Thanks! Can't wait to finally get some time for it.

I bought a POD X3 back around 2011 but I somehow managed to lose the power supply after moving shortly after I bought it doh so it sat in my closet for years collecting dust. Then one day, as I was cleaning out one of the suitcases I used in the move, I found the damn thing hiding in some compartment I didn't even know was there, heh. It was one of those glorious moments where you feel elated and moronic at the same time .

I'm a little intimidated about learning how to use it properly, but I figure the effort will pay off. Just having a decent way to record for once is a very welcome change.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I might be getting another kitty!

My breeder is dying so our plans to get another have been stepped up...and I am a little excited to have a new furbaby!


----------



## RentonBob

Set another PR on my latest 5K and had a great time  

View attachment Kent5K2015.jpg


----------



## lille

1 week!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## lille

Spent the day at one of my favorite places, the New England Aquarium. And I spent around two hours watching cuttlefish because they're wonderous creatures.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> Spent the day at one of my favorite places, the New England Aquarium. And I spent around two hours watching cuttlefish because they're wonderous creatures.



Steinbeck had a thing for cuttlefish too. It was Sweet Thursday, I think Doc was obsessed with them. 

Also were you like "Arrrrggghhh fiiiiisssshhhh"?
Bayone's post (#192) in http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93618&page=8


----------



## redheadzrule1074

I ate cheesecake for the first time in 9 months today. I had almost forgotten what Food Orgasm felt like!


----------



## Tad

It was just an amazing weekend of biking, eating, music, even a bit of shopping.... and while I'm back to work today, a couple of my muslim co-workers are still in a celebratory mood from the end of Ramadan and brought in treats this morning. Monday after an awesome weekend can be a bit tough, but surprise treats make it go down much easier!


----------



## lille

dwesterny said:


> Steinbeck had a thing for cuttlefish too. It was Sweet Thursday, I think Doc was obsessed with them.
> 
> Also were you like "Arrrrggghhh fiiiiisssshhhh"?
> Bayone's post (#192) in http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93618&page=8



Hahaha, no but I definitely did coo at and talk to them. They're precious little beasties. I got to see them change color, eat, and take care of their eggs. And then two started having sex.... Which was awkward.


----------



## Rojodi

The sun is shining
The temperature is 71
I am in Lake Placid
And not at work!!


----------



## ODFFA

Rojodi said:


> The sun is shining
> The temperature is 71
> I am in Lake Placid
> And not at work!!



All that needs is the word "now" at the end, and bam, we've got a remastered Bob Marley classic. Enjoy!

-----
There was an arrest tonight a few streets from where I live. Thief was caught red-handed. One of quite a few arrests so far this year, in fact. Our neighbourhood has well and truly woken up and it makes me so happy that we're no longer such an easy target.


----------



## dwesterny

Ack! ODFFA's raccoon is scaring me! **hides**


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

On the bad hand...I've been so overworked that my patience is low, I am tired and irritable, and I feel like I have no time to relax.

BUT!!

All that OT paid for my new Birman kitten, who I am picking up Friday morning. My two dogs are going to explode with joy over having a new little bro. They already adore my current cat, who will probably warm up to the newest member more slowly. Lots of socializing to come, including car rides and people visits to get him used to guests, being held, crated, etc.

I already have the neighbour kids lined up to pet him, as well as some car rides out to visit people/dogs. Birmans are highly social, relaxed cats who are perfectly happy to go anywhere and do anything with you, as long as you carry their lazy asses!


----------



## Tad

woot! enjoy da new kitteh!


----------



## loopytheone

Saw an adorable BHM in my employment support place today! I think he was one of the people waiting for an interview to work at Burger King, he looked really nervous. Plus from my seated position I could just see the bottom of his belly under his shirt and it was so cute! I thought he might not appreciate getting awkwardly hit on by the crazy lady whilst waiting for an interview so I didn't say anything, but it was adorable all the same!

EDIT: So guess who just an interview?!?!! =D I've never had a job interview before, now I have one on Saturday!


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> 1 week!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


 


lille said:


> Spent the day at one of my favorite places, the New England Aquarium. And I spent around two hours watching cuttlefish because they're wonderous creatures.


That's great, lille! Glad you're making the most of the time you have left before the big move. 



redheadzrule1074 said:


> I ate cheesecake for the first time in 9 months today. I had almost forgotten what Food Orgasm felt like!


This almost makes me want cheesecake, and I don't even like it that much. 



Tad said:


> It was just an amazing weekend of biking, eating, music, even a bit of shopping.... and while I'm back to work today, a couple of my muslim co-workers are still in a celebratory mood from the end of Ramadan and brought in treats this morning. Monday after an awesome weekend can be a bit tough, but surprise treats make it go down much easier!


I'm glad that something good happened at work and that you're enjoying your summer (for as long as it lasts up there in Ontario, anyway ).



Rojodi said:


> The sun is shining
> The temperature is 71
> I am in Lake Placid
> And not at work!!


Go ahead, rub it in--it's 100+ and muggy here! Pretty much every day unless it rains and cools down to the 90's. 



ODFFA said:


> There was an arrest tonight a few streets from where I live. Thief was caught red-handed. One of quite a few arrests so far this year, in fact. Our neighbourhood has well and truly woken up and it makes me so happy that we're no longer such an easy target.


Sounds like a good trend--hope it continues. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> All that OT paid for my new Birman kitten, who I am picking up Friday morning. My two dogs are going to explode with joy over having a new little bro. They already adore my current cat, who will probably warm up to the newest member more slowly. Lots of socializing to come, including car rides and people visits to get him used to guests, being held, crated, etc.
> 
> I already have the neighbour kids lined up to pet him, as well as some car rides out to visit people/dogs. Birmans are highly social, relaxed cats who are perfectly happy to go anywhere and do anything with you, as long as you carry their lazy asses!


The cute factor at your house is going to be off the charts. Please be sure to post pics!



loopytheone said:


> ...EDIT: So guess who just an interview?!?!! =D I've never had a job interview before, now I have one on Saturday!


 
Way to go, loopy--best of luck to you!! :happy:


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> All that OT paid for my new Birman kitten, who I am picking up Friday morning. My two dogs are going to explode with joy over having a new little bro. They already adore my current cat, who will probably warm up to the newest member more slowly. Lots of socializing to come, including car rides and people visits to get him used to guests, being held, crated, etc.



We're going to get to see adorable kitten pictures, right?


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> EDIT: So guess who just an interview?!?!! =D I've never had a job interview before, now I have one on Saturday!



I'd read this before the edit, so I'm glad MsBrightside quoted it -- good luck, remember to breath, and remember that the biggest value of this is just going through the interview process and getting used to it.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> I'd read this before the edit, so I'm glad MsBrightside quoted it -- good luck, remember to breath, and remember that the biggest value of this is just going through the interview process and getting used to it.



This is fantastic advice. Good luck Loopy!


----------



## Rojodi

New fur babies might be coming home!


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Saw an adorable BHM in my employment support place today! I think he was one of the people waiting for an interview to work at Burger King, he looked really nervous. Plus from my seated position I could just see the bottom of his belly under his shirt and it was so cute! I thought he might not appreciate getting awkwardly hit on by the crazy lady whilst waiting for an interview so I didn't say anything, but it was adorable all the same!
> 
> EDIT: So guess who just an interview?!?!! =D I've never had a job interview before, now I have one on Saturday!



Congratulations on the interview and good luck. General interview advice from my experience,I have no clue what kind of job it is so my advice may be less then helpful. This may not be the best approach in a more creative or artistic environment. 

1- Be yourself, you're a great person
2- Frame every answer from the company's perspective. I've seen a lot of candidates lose points by coming to the interview and talking about what they won't do and "my last boss wanted me to do such and such and that's not my job".
3- Sell yourself, that's the point
4- Positive, positive, positive I'm a pessimist and cynic by nature myself but that does not play well in interviews unless you frame the cynicism in a positive light. Instead of saying "I knew that plan wouldn't work" things like "It was a good goal but I was concerned about potential snags and we worked together to find an alternate solution"
5- Answer the question that was asked as completely as possible and do not ramble off topic. So many people say things they should not because the interviewer asks a simple question and just lets the interviewee talk and they go off into things that are not relevant and sometimes pretty scary. 
6- Don't be afraid to ask them to repeat a question.
7- Never bad mouth a former co-worker or company. The first thing I think when I hear that is "I wonder if they would say the same about me in a year"


Also how could anyone not appreciate the attentions of a lovely woman like yourself?

Last thing is a suggestion maybe you FFAs should come up with FFA equivalent terms for things like "under-boob" and "side-boob" that men use. Obviously under-moob and side-moob work but maybe under-tummy or something.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Rojodi said:


> New fur babies might be coming home!


 
That's an awesome feeling! I'm on pins and needles for my own fur baby coming home tomorrow!



lille said:


> We're going to get to see adorable kitten pictures, right?


 
Yes!!!



loopytheone said:


> Saw an adorable BHM in my employment support place today! I think he was one of the people waiting for an interview to work at Burger King, he looked really nervous. Plus from my seated position I could just see the bottom of his belly under his shirt and it was so cute! I thought he might not appreciate getting awkwardly hit on by the crazy lady whilst waiting for an interview so I didn't say anything, but it was adorable all the same!
> 
> EDIT: So guess who just an interview?!?!! =D I've never had a job interview before, now I have one on Saturday!



Grats loopy! For one, your RBF will totally work in your favour because even if you are nervous, you wont show it!! (I totally say that with a big teasing grin btw). As for that BHM...maybe you should have hit on him. Either you would have made him so nervous about you that the job interview would have been easy for him, or maybe you would have stoked his confidence


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you all so much for the support and advice! You are all awesome and I'll tell you how it goes afterwards! =D


----------



## lucca23v2

what has made me happy today? Silencing my negative co-workers two (2) of them to be exact. 

The always complain that I don't do as much work as them.. A report was produced and guess what? Not only was I doing work, but I was producing more work than both of them. They could not let it go, so of course they stated that I was taking credit for other peoples work (yes they really did)

So we went to the actual pages that need to be signed by us to prove we did the work. There it was, in black and white, proof that I did not take credit for others work. Infact, it showed that I did work, and other took credit for my work.

You have to love it when you have proof that you do your job well, and better than those trying to bring you down.


----------



## Tad

People like that will almost always find something to complain about and blame others for, but it sure is nice to shut them up like that!


----------



## loopytheone

Interview went pretty well, for saying it was the only one I've ever had! =)

It lasted about an hour, and the guy interviewing me did most of the talking. We talked about the store, the company, my CV and skills and such. Then I had to go around the store and list things I liked and things I think could be improved on and then explain them to him. 

I kept calm and answered all the questions and that is really all I was hoping for so I'm really happy with that! He said they are interviewing lots of people so I'm not really expecting to get the job but it was a great experience and I feel good knowing I did my best!


----------



## loopytheone

Aaaaand, I got another job interview today, for Thursday! 

I feel like such a grown up!


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Aaaaand, I got another job interview today, for Thursday!
> 
> I feel like such a grown up!



Good for you! One thing I would recommend is apply for everything and send resumes to any place you might want to work, go to all the interviews you can. It's all practice and you never know when you will get a hit that you were not expecting. Spend the time personalizing for different things too, cover letters or customize a background paragraph at on the top of the resume. I had several versions for different types of positions last time I was looking.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats Kristal!

Grats Loopy!

====

My hubby found a job he liked. Applied. Got the first interview in 1 week. Did the second today. Aced both, salary expectations were agreed to without blinking - the studio told him flat out he has the job if head office agrees. Fingers crossed!

He normally isn't the type to clap himself on the shoulder or feel confident in that sort of thing, so when he came home after the first interview and said "Is it weird that I am a little surprised they haven't extended the job offer to me yet?" I was so happy for him! The commute will be a bit longer but the environment isn't as toxic, and it is still within his industry, which will make him happy. I am deeply pleased, regardless, but hope that he gets the job and can move out of the cesspool his job has become to him emotionally!


----------



## Tad

My son is in the thick of learning to drive, and doing really well. I'm happy because he has something in the area of non-verbal learning disorder and/or mild Asperger's, either/both of which tend to lead to challenges in learning to drive, between being able to put all the different bits together, dealing with the stress, and being able to understand what other people are apt to do.

In some sense we've been prepping him since he was a pre-schooler, because we had him out on the bike extension biking through town from when he was pretty small, then biking with him, talking about traffic and so on. And we really did ease into driving in stages, letting him get a grip on some of the mechanical skills before dealing with traffic. But there was really no guarantee that any of that would really make a difference.

Given how important driving can be in North America--especially how mastery of it is considered basic male expectation-- this is pretty big news as parents, that he's going to be OK at this, really opening up his life options in terms of jobs, where to live, etc.

Fingers crossed that all continues to go well!


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Good for you! One thing I would recommend is apply for everything and send resumes to any place you might want to work, go to all the interviews you can. It's all practice and you never know when you will get a hit that you were not expecting. Spend the time personalizing for different things too, cover letters or customize a background paragraph at on the top of the resume. I had several versions for different types of positions last time I was looking.



Thank you for the advice! I have two more interviews on tuesday and the whole thing is a lot less scary than I thought, which is great. I definitely customise covering letters and CVs as well!



Kristal said:


> Good Luck to you:bow:



Thank you! =3



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Grats Kristal!
> 
> Grats Loopy!
> 
> ====
> 
> My hubby found a job he liked. Applied. Got the first interview in 1 week. Did the second today. Aced both, salary expectations were agreed to without blinking - the studio told him flat out he has the job if head office agrees. Fingers crossed!
> 
> He normally isn't the type to clap himself on the shoulder or feel confident in that sort of thing, so when he came home after the first interview and said "Is it weird that I am a little surprised they haven't extended the job offer to me yet?" I was so happy for him! The commute will be a bit longer but the environment isn't as toxic, and it is still within his industry, which will make him happy. I am deeply pleased, regardless, but hope that he gets the job and can move out of the cesspool his job has become to him emotionally!



That is awesome, I'm really happy for you/him!



Tad said:


> My son is in the thick of learning to drive, and doing really well. I'm happy because he has something in the area of non-verbal learning disorder and/or mild Asperger's, either/both of which tend to lead to challenges in learning to drive, between being able to put all the different bits together, dealing with the stress, and being able to understand what other people are apt to do.
> 
> In some sense we've been prepping him since he was a pre-schooler, because we had him out on the bike extension biking through town from when he was pretty small, then biking with him, talking about traffic and so on. And we really did ease into driving in stages, letting him get a grip on some of the mechanical skills before dealing with traffic. But there was really no guarantee that any of that would really make a difference.
> 
> Given how important driving can be in North America--especially how mastery of it is considered basic male expectation-- this is pretty big news as parents, that he's going to be OK at this, really opening up his life options in terms of jobs, where to live, etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all continues to go well!



I admit to feeling kinda envious that he has parents that care enough to do all this for him. My own issues with anxiety and aspergers have always been ignored by my family (and still are) so I never got/get any of the support I need from them. I was forced into driving by my mother emotionally manipulating me and my first instructor was so awful that I started having panic attacks whenever I was in a car and had to stop in the middle of turning a corner once because I just couldn't cope. My second instuctor was much better and after two years I passed my driving test, but even now I don't drive, ever. The last time I tried I just blind panicked and ended up doing all sorts of dangerous things. 

TL;dr: I'm really happy for your son and so glad he has you as a parent.


----------



## Tad

Loopy--my first driving instructor was terrible too, and I remember the intense relief I felt when I found out we were going to be moving to somewhere that the driving age was 18 instead of 16, so I had an excuse not to pursue my license at that time. I eventually went back and took lessons again at 18/19 with a much better instructor, and just barely passed my driving test.

That experience played heavily in my mind with regards to the boy, so he probably benefited from my experience (and my wife never learned to drive, so we didn't have the expectation that everybody drives). Having our own issues in various areas probably helps with being sensitive to his issues.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend and I will get home today. Our trip has been great and now we get to unpack me and start life together.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> my boyfriend and i will get home today. Our trip has been great and now we get to unpack me and start life together.



yay!!!!!!!


----------



## MattB

I had my quarterly work review this morning, and just prior to my call I received inside information that my boss had 4 reviews booked back to back today- so time would be a factor.

_Operation Sidetrack_ was implemented immediately.

My boss loves to chat, so I was able to successfully derail the first 10 minutes of the call with talk about the hot weather we've been having. Then, during a review of some of my retailers, I injected some well-timed gossip about a mutual friend. Long story short, the call was ended abruptly with "Well, we know you're doing all you can, so keep it up. I have other calls..."

I have no qualms with my behaviour.


----------



## Rojodi

New book smell!!!


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My hubby found a job he liked. Applied. Got the first interview in 1 week. Did the second today. Aced both, salary expectations were agreed to without blinking - the studio told him flat out he has the job if head office agrees. Fingers crossed!
> 
> He normally isn't the type to clap himself on the shoulder or feel confident in that sort of thing, so when he came home after the first interview and said "Is it weird that I am a little surprised they haven't extended the job offer to me yet?" I was so happy for him! The commute will be a bit longer but the environment isn't as toxic, and it is still within his industry, which will make him happy. I am deeply pleased, regardless, but hope that he gets the job and can move out of the cesspool his job has become to him emotionally!


Congratulations to both of you, Xyantha! :happy:



Tad said:


> My son is in the thick of learning to drive, and doing really well. I'm happy because he has something in the area of non-verbal learning disorder and/or mild Asperger's, either/both of which tend to lead to challenges in learning to drive, between being able to put all the different bits together, dealing with the stress, and being able to understand what other people are apt to do...
> 
> ...Given how important driving can be in North America--especially how mastery of it is considered basic male expectation-- this is pretty big news as parents, that he's going to be OK at this, really opening up his life options in terms of jobs, where to live, etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all continues to go well!


Learning to drive is a major milestone for a lot of people; I'm really glad your son is handling it so well. It's even more impressive considering the urban environment in which you live.



lille said:


> My boyfriend and I will get home today. Our trip has been great and now we get to unpack me and start life together.


Best wishes to both of you, lille. I'm glad you all (four-legged friends included) made it safely. 



MattB said:


> I had my quarterly work review this morning, and just prior to my call I received inside information that my boss had 4 reviews booked back to back today- so time would be a factor.
> 
> _Operation Sidetrack_ was implemented immediately.
> 
> My boss loves to chat, so I was able to successfully derail the first 10 minutes of the call with talk about the hot weather we've been having. Then, during a review of some of my retailers, I injected some well-timed gossip about a mutual friend. Long story short, the call was ended abruptly with "Well, we know you're doing all you can, so keep it up. I have other calls..."
> 
> I have no qualms with my behaviour.


If you wanted to, you could be such an evil genius. :bow:



Rojodi said:


> New book smell!!!


That's one of my favorites, too. 



loopytheone said:


> ...I have two more interviews on tuesday and the whole thing is a lot less scary than I thought, which is great. I definitely customise covering letters and CVs as well!...


 
Wow, you are in the zone, loopy--that's awesome!


----------



## Rojodi

Oh yeah, and paying less than $11 for the $17 new book smell


----------



## danielson123

I'm moving into my first apartment this weekend! I'm so excited, and it's just what I need to shake off the last couple weeks of broken heart and feeling like a fool.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fresh starts are a great way to move forward after heartbreak. Good luck!



danielson123 said:


> I'm moving into my first apartment this weekend! I'm so excited, and it's just what I need to shake off the last couple weeks of broken heart and feeling like a fool.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Work has kept me absolutely busy for the last six months. The last three have been even crazier since my company made nation-wide, and world-wide news when he decided to cut his salary and raise everyone's at the company. 

Today, as a show of appreciate for the leadership team, he took us out on a yacht and just wanted us to have a day to relax and treat us to some fun. 

Long Story short, I ended the day with a sweet tan, lots of booze in my system, lots of great food, and a voucher for $500 for any airfare of hotel that I want to go to. I just let them know and they'll cover the cost for me. 

Work is hard, we play hard, we're appreciate hard. 

What an insane day.


----------



## Rojodi

Pandora is playing "Summer Hits of the '80s" and it's making me remember my teenage years


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

All the lads and lasses are beginning to pack back on the icecream and beer weight, after trimming down for the start of summer. 

I feel so creepy staring from behind my sunglasses as they walk by, their little pot bellies jiggling under their shirts and sagging over their pants as they walk...

One girl had to run across the street to catch the bus and she actually had to reach down and steady the jiggling with one hand as she ran because it was throwing her off balance. 

Or hearing the guys at the Baskin Robins complain they are getting fat while sucking back big fatty creamy shakes, or licking at a three scoop icecream cone.

Creepy...but happy.


----------



## MrSensible

I'm happy that I'm getting close to being finished with my summer semester courses and that I'll hopefully never have to converse with a particular condescending asshole of a professor ever again. I went to town on a review I was asked to write about him and the course, hehehe. 

In all seriousness, I kept it civil and I wasn't inflammatory about it, but I was nonetheless very thorough and descriptive about my feelings on how it was handled. Some of these online course are difficult enough as you're essentially teaching yourself for the most part (I've noticed very little teacher involvement in my courses) and it's compounded when you have an "instructor" who pretty much can't be bothered to answer the occasional question here or there -- and not very thoroughly when he does. In any case, I've got just a few more finals to finish and I can relax for a bit.

I'm also very happy (and thankful) about a special someone and all she's done to make the last month so, so much better while helping to make it fly by so, so much faster :wubu:


----------



## Melian

That moment when you're in the shower with a guy, and you start stroking his cock....and he looks down, but you know he can't see what the fuck you're doing.

That.


----------



## MrSensible

Melian said:


> That moment when you're in the shower with a guy, and you start stroking his cock....and he looks down, but you know he can't see what the fuck you're doing.
> 
> That.



I feel like he should be the one posting in this thread right now, heh.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So that.

I take it his weight loss efforts have, erm, derailed? Has the infamous Melian diet (qka all ur boys ty to lose weight) failed!?


----------



## Melian

MrSensible said:


> I feel like he should be the one posting in this thread right now, heh.



This guy gets more action than he can handle, I swear.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> So that.
> 
> I take it his weight loss efforts have, erm, derailed? Has the infamous Melian diet (qka all ur boys ty to lose weight) failed!?



I mean, it's not NOT failing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I did half of highschool online - i totally get where you are coming from! Good for you 

-------

So my hubby was playing with my new kitten with a wand (4 foot stick with feathers) and after about 30 minutes he disappeared for a drink.

Being the frisky thing i am, i teasingly tapped his package through his shorts and purred "i wonder what else i could tease into playing...?" (Knowing full well i was being a dork, and with it being a weeknight and a job interview tomorrow my chances were nill).

Kitten wasn't gone. Signet, in the feat only baby cats can manage, jumped vertically three feet, flipped backwards in mid air and right onto his junk and kind of um sacked him.

I know i know i am sorry! It shouldnt be funny but it is, and my hubs indignant cry of "well what the heck did you think was going to happen?" After his eyes almost popped out of his head was unmistakably hilarious...

He deserved it after torturing the baby and not letting him win for half an hour!

Kitten 1: Daddy 0!


----------



## Rojodi

New place for our Literary Club - the Barnes and Noble where we held our previous meetings was closed - allowed me to create a sugar free drink. The clerk made a sugar free hot chocolate, poured it over ice, and added a double shot of espresso.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Who season 8 available on Netflix almost the same day I finish streaming season 1 of True Detective (everyone says season 2 sucks so I'm holding off).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was interviewed by the local Fox news in regards to my company's announcement of a 70K minimum wage. I've done a bunch of interviews in regards to that, but this one was a little different. My CEO was over at my apartment and we were just shooting the shit. It was pretty cool. 

Happy because it's just a reminder of how much I love the place I work at.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That is an amazing place to be (loving your job i mean). That is the hardest thing to find!

-----

My hubby got the job. I am excited for him, but also relieved he is leaving that posioned environment. I am not saying anythig, but i am seriously hoping the lack of stress will have a direct correlation to an increase in "adult wrestling" as my radio station calls it lmao.


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That is an amazing place to be (loving your job i mean). That is the hardest thing to find!
> 
> -----
> 
> My hubby got the job. I am excited for him, but also relieved he is leaving that posioned environment. I am not saying anythig, but i am seriously hoping the lack of stress will have a direct correlation to an increase in "adult wrestling" as my radio station calls it lmao.



Drama-filled workplace are an evil which should not be tolerated. Awesome for him and you!

And I love my jobs, too. 

1. Even when the overly-educated programmers cause me grief, they give me a challenge to correct their mistakes! 

2. Love seeing people walk into the cousin's agency eager to start anew, wanting to join the ever-needed technology workforce. 

Saying this because I received word that I will be receiving TWO bonus checks by Friday (And yes, wife and son have them already spent LOL)


----------



## Tad

Yay for the good job related news, Xyantha and Rojodi


----------



## Amaranthine

I second Tad on the congratulations! 


I'm happy that I was lucky enough to get an amazing living situation in Atlanta, and I'm finally moving this weekend. I've already scoured the 1-mile radius around my place to find all the awesome restaurants and specialty food shops. It'll be my first time living in a major city, as well as my first time getting out of the NE US. And I'm looking forward to the classes I have lined up as well.


----------



## Tad

That sounds cool, A! 

What will you be studying?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I got a second Kitchen Aid mixer from my grandma who is going to a home. Never used.

Its extravagent - but i totally have uses for it. Need to make home made theatre pretzels while i am churning icecream?!? Now that solves my problem. But is two kitchenaid mixers and four bowls truly excessive? Only one way to find out. I feel a baking frenzy taking over my bones...


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I got a second Kitchen Aid mixer from my grandma who is going to a home. Never used.
> 
> Its extravagent - but i totally have uses for it. Need to make home made theatre pretzels while i am churning icecream?!? Now that solves my problem. But is two kitchenaid mixers and four bowls truly excessive? Only one way to find out. I feel a baking frenzy taking over my bones...



I haven't baked since I've moved in with my boyfriend and I'm trying to decide what to make first. He has a stand mixer and I haven't had one. Though I really should make apple crisp before anything else because we got a ton of apples from his mom that are the right tartness for baking.


----------



## loopytheone

I ordered a new laptop today! =D


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I got a second Kitchen Aid mixer from my grandma who is going to a home. Never used.
> 
> Its extravagent - but i totally have uses for it. Need to make home made theatre pretzels while i am churning icecream?!? Now that solves my problem. But is two kitchenaid mixers and four bowls truly excessive? Only one way to find out. I feel a baking frenzy taking over my bones...



The visuals that this post inspired are of something between a baking ballet and The Sorcerer's Apprentice  

Oh, and also: :eat2:




lille said:


> I haven't baked since I've moved in with my boyfriend and I'm trying to decide what to make first. He has a stand mixer and I haven't had one. Though I really should make apple crisp before anything else because we got a ton of apples from his mom that are the right tartness for baking.



mmm, apple crisp!!!!!

Also, hard to go wrong with chocolate chip cookies or brownies. Not the fanciest things to show off your mad baking skillz, but pretty much sure to be appreciated 



loopytheone said:


> I ordered a new laptop today! =D



Oh, I hope it treats you well!


----------



## lille

I am so content here. Yes I do have days where I feel a little cabin feverish but I haven't really been home sick and my mood has been good overall. I feel good about life. I still have stuff to figure out (job and such), but even with that I'm not overly stressed. I'm in a really good place, being with my boyfriend has been really good for my mental health. Plus we've been doing all sorts of fun stuff, conventions, parties, etc.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats loopy and lille!

And that is pretty much 100% accurate Tad. Now I will need to watch Fantasia while doing it... 

This is making me happy....all the maminals are in love with each other.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> That sounds cool, A!
> 
> What will you be studying?



I'm officially in the Philosophy department, but I'll be on the neuro-philosophy track and affiliated with the neuroscience department as well. This semester I get to take neuroethics, neuroethology, and a seminar on free will, agency and responsibility. And I'm trying to get into a lab that studies the evolutionary bases of decision making in primates /nerding out


----------



## Crumbling

Amaranthine said:


> And I'm trying to get into a lab that studies the evolutionary bases of decision making in primates /nerding out



It's bananas and purple bottoms all the way down.....


----------



## balletguy

Not much....one day closer to Friday.....


----------



## Gingembre

I have a month left of my degree, 2 job offers and only 8 more babies to catch before I qualify. Yay


----------



## Tad

That is so cool, Gingembre! Are the job offers local to you, or will you have to move? (Or do you want to move?)


----------



## Rojodi

It's Friday, bitches!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hallefreakinglujah!




Rojodi said:


> It's Friday, bitches!!!


----------



## balletguy

Rojodi said:


> It's Friday, bitches!!!



Thank God......&#9786; &#128518;


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> It's Friday, bitches!!!



I fourth this! Really ready for the weekend, just wish it would be longer.


----------



## Gingembre

Tad said:


> That is so cool, Gingembre! Are the job offers local to you, or will you have to move? (Or do you want to move?)



Thanks, Tad! The jobs are each about an hour commute from where I am currently based/would like to be. Not that far, but the cost of petrol is a factor, as is facing an hour's drive home after a 12 hour shift/night shift. Not ideal but manageable for a year or so. My girlfriend (also a student midwife) and I are interviewing at a hospital that's only about 30 mins away next week, so that would be my first choice, but we'll see! Just glad to have offers so i won't have to move back down to my parents!


----------



## Tad

Is she finishing up this Summer too? 

And do you have to compete with each other to grab enough babies to make quota?


----------



## Gingembre

Tad said:


> Is she finishing up this Summer too?
> 
> And do you have to compete with each other to grab enough babies to make quota?



Yes and yes, haha!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My puppy is learning how to blow bubbles underwater and it is hilarious and adorable!!!

My dog Shippo is hypersensitive (think trained therapy dog level) to your heart rate and stress levels. He basically needs to comfort you, or he sits there looking utterly miserable, and nothing will console him until he makes you feel better. And it is damned hard not to feel happy and loved when he is comforting you. 

Anywho, he has been comforting my hubby multiple times a night for the last few months. Basically postponing borderline stress attacks my guy didn't even know were coming on...but he walked home today and Shippo only gave him a passing kiss. Everyone can sense how much happier he is!!!

And best of all? Last week he got dressed down by his boss and was asked to book a follow up. So now, he gets to hand over his resignation letter instead of listening to his boss's BS. Doesn't get much sweeter than "I thought deeply about what you said....and here is my resignation, you capital A-hole!"

(he boss is an ass - he sticks his stinky bare feet on his desk and plays lots of manipulative games)


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My puppy is learning how to blow bubbles underwater and it is hilarious and adorable!!!
> 
> My dog Shippo is hypersensitive (think trained therapy dog level) to your heart rate and stress levels. He basically needs to comfort you, or he sits there looking utterly miserable, and nothing will console him until he makes you feel better. And it is damned hard not to feel happy and loved when he is comforting you.
> 
> Anywho, he has been comforting my hubby multiple times a night for the last few months. Basically postponing borderline stress attacks my guy didn't even know were coming on...but he walked home today and Shippo only gave him a passing kiss. Everyone can sense how much happier he is!!!
> 
> And best of all? Last week he got dressed down by his boss and was asked to book a follow up. So now, he gets to hand over his resignation letter instead of listening to his boss's BS. Doesn't get much sweeter than "I thought deeply about what you said....and here is my resignation, you capital A-hole!"
> 
> (he boss is an ass - he sticks his stinky bare feet on his desk and plays lots of manipulative games)



Hee hee I know this feeling. I once handed in a resignation letter with a feeling that could only be described as ejaculatory. Ohhh oohhh ohhh I quit...


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I'm happy that I logged back in after like a year or two.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

welcome back!


----------



## LeoGibson

Today and one more and then off for 4 days. It couldn't come at a better time.


----------



## MsBrightside

MrSensible said:


> I'm happy that I'm getting close to being finished with my summer semester courses...I've got just a few more finals to finish and I can relax for a bit...


You must be finished by now--congratulations.  Hope your finals went well. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was interviewed by the local Fox news in regards to my company's announcement of a 70K minimum wage. I've done a bunch of interviews in regards to that, but this one was a little different. My CEO was over at my apartment and we were just shooting the shit. It was pretty cool...


That _is_ pretty cool--I wish we could have seen some of your interviews!



Amaranthine said:


> I'm officially in the Philosophy department, but I'll be on the neuro-philosophy track and affiliated with the neuroscience department as well. This semester I get to take neuroethics, neuroethology, and a seminar on free will, agency and responsibility. And I'm trying to get into a lab that studies the evolutionary bases of decision making in primates /nerding out


Wow--that's quite a course load. It all sounds right up your alley, though; and I'm glad you found a good base of operations in Atlanta. Hope the move is going smoothly. 



Gingembre said:


> I have a month left of my degree, 2 job offers and only 8 more babies to catch before I qualify. Yay


That's great, Gingembre--it must feel good to be in demand!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dog Shippo...has been comforting my hubby multiple times a night for the last few months. Basically postponing borderline stress attacks my guy didn't even know were coming on...but he walked home today and Shippo only gave him a passing kiss. Everyone can sense how much happier he is!!!
> 
> And best of all? Last week he got dressed down by his boss and was asked to book a follow up. So now, he gets to hand over his resignation letter instead of listening to his boss's BS. Doesn't get much sweeter than "I thought deeply about what you said....and here is my resignation, you capital A-hole!"...


I'm so glad things are looking up for your husband, Xyantha. :happy: Sounds like the whole family will be happier.



LeoGibson said:


> Today and one more and then off for 4 days. It couldn't come at a better time.


Glad you're getting a bit of a break!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And best of all? Last week he got dressed down by his boss and was asked to book a follow up. So now, he gets to hand over his resignation letter instead of listening to his boss's BS. Doesn't get much sweeter than "I thought deeply about what you said....and here is my resignation, you capital A-hole!"



Has he done it yet? Has he done it yet? (I may be in need of some vicarious resigning ...)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ahaha!

He did! 4pm yesterday he and his boss found a room to discuss his "motivation".

Hubby closed the door and announced; i have big news!!
Boss, nonplussed: oh?
Hubby, cheerfully: yep! Here is my resignation.
Boss, utterly flabbergasted: uh, oh, ok...

Long story short he went over all the reasons he was quitting, and by the end his boss was panicking in a quiet way. He said that he didnt think his boss realized how bad the company health was until he spelled it out for him (person quittin wvery two weeks, no one hired, coops cut....). He didnt go over any personal reasons because he said it looked like he had already kicked him in the nards!

He is so happy, but also nervous. Itll be 7 years for him since he got a new job, so... Big changes!!!! But he is happier and relaxed and is gettig to blow this popsicle stand! He is of rhe constitution that he has always one down with the ship before...this is the first time he has left before the company collapsed, so he is feeling rightly empowered and independent!!


----------



## Tad

High five to him!


----------



## Amaranthine

I woke up with a headache from sleeping too much. After a few days of <6 hours of sleep, it's a delightful ailment to have. 

Plus I got to go out with my new apartment-mate and his girlfriend. For the first time ever, I'm living with someone I like...and no longer have an unpleasant feeling of living in a completely new place and knowing no one. His girlfriend is asian and plans on giving me a tour of all the best Vietnamese/Korean/sushi/ramen/bubble tea places around the city, even though she's actually Laotian/Indonesian and I realize I'm doing some hardcore stereotyping by asking her if she knows where the good asian places are.


----------



## lille

It's restaurant week in Dallas and so my boyfriend is treating me to fancy dinners. I'm having a blast getting all dressed up and eating delicious food.


----------



## MattB

I've been out of town since Sunday, and just got home a little before midnight. I'm not even exaggerating when I say walking in my house I could kiss the floor. Home sweet home!


----------



## CleverBomb

Amazing chicken dumplings in broth at a Slavic restaurant.
Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Tad

The provincial government and our high school teachers have a tentative deal, hopefully heading off labour disruption *fingers crossed that the teachers ratify the deal*

(there are all sorts of broader issues that I should probably be caring about in this negotiation, but for the moment I'm just a selfish parent who doesn't want his kids final year of high school messed up)


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> The provincial government and our high school teachers have a tentative deal, hopefully heading off labour disruption *fingers crossed that the teachers ratify the deal*
> 
> (there are all sorts of broader issues that I should probably be caring about in this negotiation, but for the moment I'm just a selfish parent who doesn't want his kids final year of high school messed up)



Your feelings are perfectly understandable, and I hope the deal is something the teachers can feel good about accepting.


----------



## LeoGibson

Second of my four days off and everything is awesome. Had a two back to back ass kicking sessions in the gym yesterday and today and (here comes the brag) set a new PR on squats today by hitting 500lbs. for a double! I haven't put 5 wheels on each side since I was 17. Even though my legs are now jello and will be for a day or two I'm super happy!


----------



## RentonBob

I am a big baseball fan and I got to meet 2 players from the Seattle Mariners today at work (Taijuan Walker and Logan Morrison). For me, this was a really cool moment. 

View attachment GoMariners.jpg


View attachment GoMariners2.jpg


----------



## Tad

Vacation mode engaged in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...


----------



## MrSensible

Tad said:


> Vacation mode engaged in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...



I hope it's a great one Tad; it's no doubt deserved :happy: Mine's just about to end, ugh.


----------



## RentonBob

Getting ready to finish in a personal best time  

View attachment Alki5K2015.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

RentonBob said:


> Getting ready to finish in a personal best time



Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Went to a rallyO competition today. My 1 year old puppy got his novice title, and only needs one more qualifying round to have his advanced title. My two year old got his two advance rounds too - so he only needs one more round too!

I am so proud of them!!


----------



## RentonBob

LeoGibson said:


> Congrats on the PR!



Thank you sir!


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Went to a rallyO competition today. My 1 year old puppy got his novice title, and only needs one more qualifying round to have his advanced title. My two year old got his two advance rounds too - so he only needs one more round too!
> 
> I am so proud of them!!



I can't rep them or you at this time, so congratulations is all I got for now!


----------



## Surlysomething

So awesome, Bob!




RentonBob said:


> Getting ready to finish in a personal best time


----------



## RentonBob

Surlysomething said:


> So awesome, Bob!



Thank you very much Surly


----------



## loopytheone

RentonBob said:


> Getting ready to finish in a personal best time





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Went to a rallyO competition today. My 1 year old puppy got his novice title, and only needs one more qualifying round to have his advanced title. My two year old got his two advance rounds too - so he only needs one more round too!
> 
> I am so proud of them!!



Great job, both of you! 

I've always wanted to do RallyO with my dogs but one is elderly, deaf and angry and the other one has a heart condition and has the doggy nervous of panic attacks whenever he leaves the house. =/


----------



## lille

It's Archer's first birthday and we took him to the dog park and got him a cake from a doggie bakery. He's so happy. And covered in cake, it looks like eyeshadow.


----------



## Amaranthine

lille said:


> It's Archer's first birthday and we took him to the dog park and got him a cake from a doggie bakery. He's so happy. And covered in cake, it looks like eyeshadow.



That sounds adorable. Will the pets thread be getting an update picture?


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> That sounds adorable. Will the pets thread be getting an update picture?



Pictures have been posted.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Love your pooch!

---

I have two days of vacation. *flexes writing fingers* 

Oh yeah, baby!


----------



## Surlysomething

After a bad wind and rain storm and over 48 hours without power, it finally came back on right before I got home from work, I'm so relieved and thankful for all the hard work the hyrdo company did.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Glad you are safe!

---

Rewatching Gargoyles with the hub. Good shows, but the technology is dated and makes me laugh. I still find Goliath kind of hot even after all these years, which also makes me laugh. Nothing like an animated non human to tickle your fancy lol!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

If all goes well, my boss will release us from work early on this gorgeous long weekend and i can go home and mine some blocks and play with my puppies!

Edit: i also so very rarely have the house to myself.
Looking forward to that too!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> If all goes well, my boss will release us from work early on this gorgeous long weekend and i can go home and mine some blocks and play with my puppies!
> 
> Edit: i also so very rarely have the house to myself.
> Looking forward to that too!



Fingers crossed that you get to leave early.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Found a new waffle recipe that is sooooooo light its basically crisp, flavour, melts in your mouth. I LOVE new and better recipes!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Found a new waffle recipe that is sooooooo light its basically crisp, flavour, melts in your mouth. I LOVE new and better recipes!!!!



SShhh or my son will hear you and make us get a waffle iron!

LOL


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Found a new waffle recipe that is sooooooo light its basically crisp, flavour, melts in your mouth. I LOVE new and better recipes!!!!



I make Johny Cakes instead of pancakes just because I like making obscure food. Also they are really good.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You SHOULD buy one! Its amazing!!

If you are going to go obscure, i do bannock lol


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You SHOULD buy one! Its amazing!!
> 
> If you are going to go obscure, i do bannock lol



If I tell him to go buy one, he'll research then get one that is easiest to use.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cuisinart breakfast centre is what we have - works really well.


----------



## RentonBob

My vacation is within site! I can't wait until next weekend to get to Syracuse


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hope your vacation goes well!

---

Took toll route to work today - and it was worth every penny to avoid all the stupid back to school traffic.


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> My vacation is within site!



Fantastic! 



> I can't wait until next weekend to get to Syracuse



Um ... Syracuse? 

:blink:

Maybe the Pacific North-West is so awesome that going to a small mid-west-ish city is a vacation because you need a break from the awesome? No particular insult meant to Syracuse, but it always struck me more as a place to take a vacation from than a vacation to!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am also happy because I get tonight to myself to play online before having to do a production deployment tomorrow. I was worried I would be working 72 hours straight!

I am close to finishing a few things in minecraft...got that tickle to get it done!!


----------



## RentonBob

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Hope your vacation goes well!



Thank you! 



Tad said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... Syracuse?
> 
> :blink:
> 
> Maybe the Pacific North-West is so awesome that going to a small mid-west-ish city is a vacation because you need a break from the awesome? No particular insult meant to Syracuse, but it always struck me more as a place to take a vacation from than a vacation to!


Haha... There are a couple restaurants that I like there but, the main reason I like it there is because it is between the 2 places I am going to visit. Niagara Falls and the Baseball Hall of Fame. I was there last year when I went to the Hall of Fame and it was very convenient.


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Haha... There are a couple restaurants that I like there but, the main reason I like it there is because it is between the 2 places I am going to visit. Niagara Falls and the Baseball Hall of Fame. I was there last year when I went to the Hall of Fame and it was very convenient.



Ah, that makes sense!

Actually, it is not uncommon for people from Ottawa to go to Syracuse for a weekend, but that is generally to go shopping (and has probably mostly dried up with the somewhat punitive current exchange rate).


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> Ah, that makes sense!
> 
> Actually, it is not uncommon for people from Ottawa to go to Syracuse for a weekend, but that is generally to go shopping (and has probably mostly dried up with the somewhat punitive current exchange rate).



I was considering crossing over into Canada but the Blue Jays are out of town and the Leafs haven't started yet


----------



## ODFFA

RentonBob said:


> Haha... There are a couple restaurants that I like there but, the main reason I like it there is because it is between the 2 places I am going to visit. Niagara Falls and the Baseball Hall of Fame. I was there last year when I went to the Hall of Fame and it was very convenient.



Hope you have a truly awesome time!

------
Speaking of vacations, I'm going fishing rod shopping today for my own upcoming vacation to the aptly named Nature's Valley along the southern Cape coast.

The other random thing I'm happy about is that I fiiiinally have my newly prescribed contact lenses, after many long months of saving up and then waiting for the eye tests and the delivery. Being without these thick-lensed glasses is gonna be such a sweet novelty for the next few days :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Hope you have a truly awesome time!
> 
> ------
> Speaking of vacations, I'm going fishing rod shopping today for my own upcoming vacation to the aptly named Nature's Valley along the southern Cape coast.
> 
> The other random thing I'm happy about is that I fiiiinally have my newly prescribed contact lenses, after many long months of saving up and then waiting for the eye tests and the delivery. Being without these thick-lensed glasses is gonna be such a sweet novelty for the next few days :happy:


What do you fish for there? Love to see pictures of such a place if you feel like posting them when you get back. Have a good trip. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My perscription is so bad even paying 300 bucks for compressed glass - it still hurts. I adore my contacts! 

Good luck fishing - if you catch anything take a pic!



ODFFA said:


> Hope you have a truly awesome time!
> 
> ------
> Speaking of vacations, I'm going fishing rod shopping today for my own upcoming vacation to the aptly named Nature's Valley along the southern Cape coast.
> 
> The other random thing I'm happy about is that I fiiiinally have my newly prescribed contact lenses, after many long months of saving up and then waiting for the eye tests and the delivery. Being without these thick-lensed glasses is gonna be such a sweet novelty for the next few days :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My perscription is so bad even paying 300 bucks for compressed glass - it still hurts. I adore my contacts!
> 
> Good luck fishing - if you catch anything take a pic!


I have beeen paying for vision coverage for years and I never actually use it to replace my glasses. I got my first new pair in like 6 years recently. Seeing is kind of cool for a change. 

I like women in glasses by the way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My perscription is so bad even paying 300 bucks for compressed glass - it still hurts. I adore my contacts!



That is why I wear such oddly small glasses, so that the back of my ears don't hurt by the end of the day  (I'm short sighted, so the lenses are convex. The further from the centre, the thicker the material, so as the lens gets bigger it gets rapidly heavier)



> Good luck fishing - if you catch anything take a pic!



Ditto on that! And if you don't catch anything, take some pictures anyway ;-) Would love to see what it looks like, but if you can arrange to get a picture of you while fishing then that would be a perfect fit over in the 'post pictures of yourself living' thread on the main board, too


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I have beeen paying for vision coverage for years and I never actually use it to replace my glasses. I got my first new pair in like 6 years recently. Seeing is kind of cool for a change.
> 
> I like women in glasses by the way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I max mine out at every opportunity. My next selfie will have to be in my dorky glasses, haha. 

@ tad - If my perscription isnt right i get migraines. Im really short sighted so mine are super heavy! My eyes are so bad that without them on, if i am standing like 2 feet from you, your eyes would just look like pits of darkness and i cant read your expression at all! I once bent down to pet my cat and was embarassed when i realized it was a white shirt that had fallen on the floor! That is how bad my vision is lol!


----------



## Tad

Lol, I'm in that vicinity too. I always take careful note of where I put my glasses down, because it is next to impossible for me to see them from any distance when I'm not wearing them.

But back to the happy side: the heat and humidity is finally supposed to break today. It has been pretty crazy, making for terrible sleep. House may still be hot tonight, but at least it will be getting better!


----------



## dwesterny

I am near sighted to the point where anything more than 3 feet away is a total blur (nasty astygmatism as well). When I put my glasses down (only when I sleep otherwise I need them) I need to secure them in a containern of some type or my cat drags them off to chew on them. Then I get to spend an hour crawling along the floor to see where she brought them. Last time I had no spares so I could not see them unless I was right over them and she dragged them to the living room under the coffee table...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RentonBob

ODFFA said:


> Hope you have a truly awesome time!
> 
> ------
> Speaking of vacations, I'm going fishing rod shopping today for my own upcoming vacation to the aptly named Nature's Valley along the southern Cape coast.



Thank you and good luck on your fishing trip!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My eyes are so bad that without them on, if i am standing like 2 feet from you, your eyes would just look like pits of darkness and i cant read your expression at all!


Ah yes, the totally blank face with dark pits for eyes, gotta love it. My friend in high school tried on my glasses, poked around and were like "This is actually super creepy."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

People say my glasses make them feel dizzy and sick. 

---

My custom fabric and leather slip lead with buckle is ready for my puppy!!! I just wish it would be ready for my competition this sunday.


----------



## bigmac

Waves at the beach in Ventura were awesome today. I may have overdone it though -- it took quite a bit of effort to get out to where they were braking -- had to take a nap when I got home.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

After six plus months of pimping myself out (how i refer to job hunting) I have a lead actively pursuing ME! Regardless of the outcome, its a deep satisfaction to finally feel like I have high market worth in a specific niche. Its one thing to know it intrinsically, and it is another to have it verified after stubbornly refusing to under sell yourself.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After six plus months of pimping myself out


**reaches for wallet**
[emoji1] 

Congrats on the recruitment!!! Of course everyone wants to hire you!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

RentonBob said:


> My vacation is within site! I can't wait until next weekend to get to Syracuse


 
I hope you had (or are still having?) a great time!



ODFFA said:


> ...Speaking of vacations, I'm going fishing rod shopping today for my own upcoming vacation to the aptly named Nature's Valley along the southern Cape coast.
> 
> The other random thing I'm happy about is that I fiiiinally have my newly prescribed contact lenses, after many long months of saving up and then waiting for the eye tests and the delivery. Being without these thick-lensed glasses is gonna be such a sweet novelty for the next few days :happy:


 
I hope you have a great vacation, too, and enjoy those contacts. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> After six plus months of pimping myself out (how i refer to job hunting) I have a lead actively pursuing ME! Regardless of the outcome, its a deep satisfaction to finally feel like I have high market worth in a specific niche. Its one thing to know it intrinsically, and it is another to have it verified after stubbornly refusing to under sell yourself.


 
That's great, Xyantha! 

I'm so glad you're getting that professional validation; plus it's always nice to have options. :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

I have a headache this morning and it is lovely. Thoroughly enjoying it, as it was well earned.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have people coming over this weekend with extreme egg allergy. I am going to have to get creative in my cooking to satisfy everyone (its amazing how many appetizers and deserts have egg). Its just fun to be forced to be more creative. So far i am thinking big soft pretzels for appetizers, lamb rogenjosh and homemade naan for main, and coffee-chocolate mousse for desert. To satisfy the sweet, salty, and savoury in the crowd.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have people coming over this weekend with extreme egg allergy. I am going to have to get creative in my cooking to satisfy everyone (its amazing how many appetizers and deserts have egg). Its just fun to be forced to be more creative. So far i am thinking big soft pretzels for appetizers, lamb rogenjosh and homemade naan for main, and coffee-chocolate mousse for desert. To satisfy the sweet, salty, and savoury in the crowd.


I demand Saag. Goat if possible. Goat curry is good stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have people coming over this weekend with extreme egg allergy. I am going to have to get creative in my cooking to satisfy everyone (its amazing how many appetizers and deserts have egg). Its just fun to be forced to be more creative. So far i am thinking big soft pretzels for appetizers, lamb rogenjosh and homemade naan for main, and coffee-chocolate mousse for desert. To satisfy the sweet, salty, and savoury in the crowd.



In baking you can often substitute ground flax for egg. I don't have the ratio for this handy, but my wife uses in a lot of her baking (eggs are one of the things I try to limit as they can be an IBS trigger for me). 1 tablespoon of flax meal dissolved into 2.5 tablespoons of water. Or go read this page for way more science and more sophisticated approaches. 

http://www.veganbaking.net/recipes/egg-replacers/flax-seed-egg-replacer

Not that what you are planning doesn't sound great -- just trying to provide an option.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I dunno... Flax? Really? Just seems so wrong, like using soy for meat... I will have to try it before i feed it to anyone!

And - Sure Dwes, my pleasure - anyone who comes to my games gets to dictate food. Start google mapping that route - we start at 4pm lol.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I dunno... Flax? Really? Just seems so wrong, like using soy for meat... I will have to try it before i feed it to anyone!
> 
> And - Sure Dwes, my pleasure - anyone who comes to my games gets to dictate food. Start google mapping that route - we start at 4pm lol.


I want some pehhhhsteh and a bag-gul.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

...thats IT!! I am going to make Saag and then post pictures of what you missed!! 

And - Better than paaae-sta and baaaae-gul!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have people coming over this weekend with extreme egg allergy. I am going to have to get creative in my cooking to satisfy everyone (its amazing how many appetizers and deserts have egg). Its just fun to be forced to be more creative. So far i am thinking big soft pretzels for appetizers, lamb rogenjosh and homemade naan for main, and coffee-chocolate mousse for desert. To satisfy the sweet, salty, and savoury in the crowd.


 
You make mousse without eggs? Interesting! Just on a chocolate&whipped cream base?

Also - maybe as an idea instead of the pretzels as appetizers (since you have naan with the main course) - doing some small vegetable pita/börek/strudel (all invented under Ottoman occupation - so they're closely related although all cuisines vehemently deny it) like things to be served with a small salad bouquet.

It's a simple flour-(olive) oil-water dough (even works for vegans) - good to prepare ahead of time (dough needs to rest, filling in fridge) and always puts on a nice show with much less work than anybody assumes.


----------



## lille

I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:


Yay Lile. Help us all, we need counseling. Especially Xy!

Congrats!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RentonBob

MsBrightside said:


> I hope you had (or are still having?) a great time!


 
Thanks! I had a great time. I got to see the amazing power and beauty of mother nature at Niagara Falls. And went to The Baseball Hall of Fame and the Boxing Hall of Fame. For me, it was so much fun  

View attachment IMG_0618.jpg


View attachment IMG_0632.jpg


View attachment IMG_0786.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> Also - maybe as an idea instead of the pretzels as appetizers (since you have naan with the main course) - doing some small vegetable pita/börek/strudel (all invented under Ottoman occupation - so they're closely related although all cuisines vehemently deny it) like things to be served with a small salad bouquet.


snipped

I always enjoy putting my feet up and hearing about the Ottomans.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dwesterny said:


> Yay Lile. Help us all, we need counseling. Especially Xy!



Yes - for continual abuse!!! 



agouderia said:


> You make mousse without eggs? Interesting! Just on a chocolate&whipped cream base?
> 
> Also - maybe as an idea instead of the pretzels as appetizers (since you have naan with the main course) - doing some small vegetable pita/börek/strudel (all invented under Ottoman occupation - so they're closely related although all cuisines vehemently deny it) like things to be served with a small salad bouquet.
> 
> It's a simple flour-(olive) oil-water dough (even works for vegans) - good to prepare ahead of time (dough needs to rest, filling in fridge) and always puts on a nice show with much less work than anybody assumes.




Yes - basically!! 

Hmm the pita/börek/strudel is a good idea as an addition ( a) because i may fail and b) because i am being mandated to make "salty tasty buttery pretzel goodness" ) I'll definitely have to look into that!


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:



Yay!!!!! and great use of the bouncy emoticons, lol


----------



## Rojodi

Kindle app works on my Nook tablet...

That means MORE free books to read!!!!!!


----------



## WTF

dont knock flax seed, it has amazing health benefits!


----------



## Rojodi

WTF said:


> dont knock flax seed, it has amazing health benefits!



Fish is good for you, too, but not everyone likes it.


----------



## WTF

Rojodi said:


> Fish is good for you, too, but not everyone likes it.



you are probably the most annoying person here


----------



## loopytheone

RentonBob said:


> Thanks! I had a great time. I got to see the amazing power and beauty of mother nature at Niagara Falls. And went to The Baseball Hall of Fame and the Boxing Hall of Fame. For me, it was so much fun



Oh wow, great pictures! Looks wonderful, glad you had a good time!



lille said:


> I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:



Yay! Well done! Dims-land rejoices for you!


----------



## MsBrightside

RentonBob said:


> Thanks! I had a great time. I got to see the amazing power and beauty of mother nature at Niagara Falls. And went to The Baseball Hall of Fame and the Boxing Hall of Fame. For me, it was so much fun


 
I agree with Loopy--those are amazing pics! Seeing the people huddled in their blue raincoats on the hiking trail at the bottom of your Niagara Falls photo made me laugh, though. You always seem up for trying new things--did you go up the trail or board the Maid of the Mist?

If I had to pick a sports hall of fame/museum to visit around Niagara Falls, it would probably be the hockey one in Toronto, but I'm glad you enjoyed your baseball/boxing experiences. 



lille said:


> I passed the National Counselor Examination!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:


That's terrific, lille! Now you're all official and everything. :happy:


----------



## valente.nava.9

Hey ladies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

valente.nava.9 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey yourself. **bats eyes**

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## valente.nava.9

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

This week from hell is over. Though it did have some high points. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

Week is over, don't have to show up to the office until Wednesday! (Seems there's a problem with the foundation and engineers can't get there until Monday at the earliest, Tuesday for sure.)


----------



## Wolfie

I'm happy because tomorrow night the museum where I work is hosting a gigantic, super-posh shindig for the few rich and famous who choose to live in this swamp town. I'll get to work that night, which means I get to sample the best food this city has to offer. You can just taste the money. It's like eating gold leaf.


----------



## Rojodi

WTF said:


> you are probably the most annoying person here



Thank you!


----------



## Rojodi

Wolfie said:


> I'm happy because tomorrow night the museum where I work is hosting a gigantic, super-posh shindig for the few rich and famous who choose to live in this swamp town. I'll get to work that night, which means I get to sample the best food this city has to offer. You can just taste the money. It's like eating gold leaf.



Remember: Pinkies out! LOL


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because we're about to go to the local MMA event in Houston tonight. Should be some pretty good fights.


----------



## ODFFA

I recorded a little singalong for my boyfriend today (just on my phone) and it came out quite a bit better than expected ^_^

....And now I'm gonna go kill some hybrid forest creatures or 16-bit SS officers.


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> I recorded a little singalong for my boyfriend today (just on my phone) and it came out quite a bit better than expected ^_^
> 
> ....And now I'm gonna go kill some hybrid forest creatures or 16-bit SS officers.



Call it a hunch, but I'd say there's a very good chance he was blown away by it... :happy:

And yes, nothing complements a good song like serving up a little pixelated retribution, . I could go for some of that myself right now.


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> Call it a hunch, but I'd say there's a very good chance he was blown away by it... :happy:
> 
> And yes, nothing complements a good song like serving up a little pixelated retribution, . I could go for some of that myself right now.



Miiiiiiiinecraaaaaaft....


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> Miiiiiiiinecraaaaaaft....



Ah, that's right! I'll have to see about getting my account back soon. How's the current biome working out so far?


----------



## dwesterny

MrSensible said:


> Ah, that's right! I'll have to see about getting my account back soon. How's the current biome working out so far?


It keeps killing me... That may be because I am a careless baddie though. Stop by and mock me for drowning in my own mine sometime.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> Ah, that's right! I'll have to see about getting my account back soon. How's the current biome working out so far?



Pretty good! Everybody has huge mansions and I've built an underground hovel. =p


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Pretty good! Everybody has huge mansions and I've built an underground hovel. =p


Loopy has slept in everyones minecraft bed but mine. Sadface.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

She comes out of her cave like Golem and leaves signs around that say things like "IOU one potato!"


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> She comes out of her cave like Golem and leaves signs around that say things like "IOU one potato!"


She grabbed my carrot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ODFFA

I love how this thread has just become almost like a chat. And I'm around for it :bounce:

Well then, why the sad face, careless baddie?


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> I love how this thread has just become almost like a chat. And I'm around for it :bounce:
> 
> Well then, why the sad face, careless baddie?


Sadface cause it is everyone's bed except mine. It may have been the stains on the sheets at issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol - yay for active board/threads!! That makes me happy!!

@ dwes - Thats what you get for having a single bed and not a king size. And remember - Tankyguy will always have been her first choice


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Sadface cause it is everyone's bed except mine. It may have been the stains on the sheets at issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol - yay for active board/threads!! That makes me happy!!
> 
> @ dwes - Thats what you get for having a single bed and not a king size. And remember - Tankyguy will always have been her first choice [emoji14]


True tanky's bed was first. In my defense I didn't have a bed at the time. Story of my life  

Also a single bed is a lie. It would not accomodate so much as a single leg of mine.

Any stains were from eating soup in bed. I always eat soup in bed. The other stains are on the sofa.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol odffa juat for context (if its needed) - minecraft has days and nights, and monsters spawn at night, so you can bypass the dangerous times by sleeping. Loopy wanders around and sleeps in everyone's bed, so it has become a "thing" lol

Stains i cannot attest to...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Stains i cannot attest to...



No soup for you.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Loopy has slept in everyones minecraft bed but mine. Sadface.



Everybody wants me in their bed! I'm so popular! 

And it wasn't for a lack of trying that I didn't sleep in your bed! Circumstances were against us, my friend!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> She comes out of her cave like Golem and leaves signs around that say things like "IOU one potato!"



Hey now, I also randomly release villagers and then leave them in little huts with sign posts attached! =p


----------



## Tad

Despite not getting enough sleep all weekend, it has been a surprisingly focused and productive day for me at work. Maybe I just managed to pack enough non-work stuff in to allow me to be ready to deal with work again?

(I'm going to bed early tonight though)


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Sadface cause it is everyone's bed except mine.



She jumped on my bed and drew on the walls... but I don't think she slept anywhere.

Probably afraid to after seeing the murder machines in the basement.


----------



## RentonBob

Very happy that my tub to shower conversion is complete and even though it only took a few days, I can finally use my shower again :happy:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I'm happy that my sheets are in the dryer and I am all showered and have shaved my legs.. It's always the best night's sleep in fresh clean sheets with fresh smooth skin!! Can't wait. lol 
It really is the little things...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I got to hang out with a really awesome girl last night and had a ton of fun!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I got to hang out with a really awesome girl last night and had a ton of fun!!


Dammit we lost an FFA to the les side! We can't afford reduction in numbers!

Oh well pics of making out pls, k thx.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Dammit we lost an FFA to the les side! We can't afford reduction in numbers!
> 
> Oh well pics of making out pls, k thx.



You know that was your "out loud" typing, right?


----------



## loopytheone

We are getting a puppy at the end of next month. One of my dog, Luna, great granddaughters. We didn't even know about them until yesterday.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You wish Dwes!

---

Omg grats loopy!!!!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> We are getting a puppy at the end of next month. One of my dog, Luna, great granddaughters. We didn't even know about them until yesterday.



OMG! We will definitely need to see adorably puppy pictures.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg grats loopy!!!!





lille said:


> OMG! We will definitely need to see adorably puppy pictures.



Thank you both! And there will be puppy pictures, puppy and great granny pictures, puppy and great-uncle Freedom pictures... <3


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I got to hang out with a really awesome girl last night and had a ton of fun!!




That DOES sound like fun. You two should do it again, sometime!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> That DOES sound like fun. You two should do it again, sometime!



 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Edit: there is no dunk emoji


----------



## Tad

I’m happy that I had a frivolously busy and entirely nerdy weekend. My brain feels nicely stretched and tired from it all (OK, having to be at work this morning is a bit meh, but even that cannot quell the happy) Saturday was intensely nerdy, as a friend had a nephew visiting for a geek day &#8211; my son, myself, a couple of son’s friends, my friend and his nephew all went off to the pre-release tournament for a new set of magic cards, and were there for about six hours. Everyone got some cards that they liked and had a pretty good time (although we didn’t stick it out to the end). After son and I were home for a couple of hours to recover, he and I went to meet up with my friend and his nephew and another one of my friends, and we played a couple of fairly epic games of five player magic, finally getting home not too long before midnight. For those that play &#8211; the second game was won when one of my friends put 130 Pegasus tokens into play and went up to over 500 life in the process …. Got to love what long games enable to happen!

Yesterday I did get a window frame painted and the roof drain cleaned up, but also played an RPG with son, went out for euphoric amounts of sushi, and watched the lunar eclipse (heavy clouds came in just as the last sliver was disappearing, so we didn’t get to see if we could see the reddish disk from our back yard or not, but still it was fun). Oh, and somewhere in there managed to get logged into WoW long enough to complete something I’d been grinding toward for quite a while—I may not be playing enough for my characters to be geared at all well, but I have some spiffily geared followers, at last.


----------



## Tad

Im happy that I had a frivolously busy and entirely nerdy weekend. My brain feels nicely stretched and tired from it all (OK, having to be at work this morning is a bit meh, but even that cannot quell the happy) Saturday was intensely nerdy, as a friend had a nephew visiting for a geek day  my son, myself, a couple of sons friends, my friend and his nephew all went off to the pre-release tournament for a new set of magic cards, and were there for about six hours. Everyone got some cards that they liked and had a pretty good time (although we didnt stick it out to the end). After son and I were home for a couple of hours to recover, he and I went to meet up with my friend and his nephew and another one of my friends, and we played a couple of fairly epic games of five player magic, finally getting home not too long before midnight. For those that play  the second game was won when one of my friends put 130 Pegasus tokens into play and went up to over 500 life in the process . Got to love what long games enable to happen!

Yesterday I did get a window frame painted and the roof drain cleaned up, but also played an RPG with son, went out for euphoric amounts of sushi, and watched the lunar eclipse (heavy clouds came in just as the last sliver was disappearing, so we didnt get to see if we could see the reddish disk from our back yard or not, but still it was fun). Oh, and somewhere in there managed to get logged into WoW long enough to complete something Id been grinding toward for quite a whileI may not be playing enough for my characters to be geared at all well, but I have some spiffily geared followers, at last.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That sounds like an amazing weekend Tad!!

---

Finally. Frickin. Have. A. Job. Interview.

Finally!!! Traction!!!! Fist pump!!! 

Here is to being a strong candidate OR at least brushing up on my interview skills!


----------



## Surlysomething

Crisp, bright, beautiful Fall day...
quiet office..
coffee, coffee, coffee..

Ryan Adams...


:happy:


----------



## Tad

Yay Xy! Knock 'em dead (well, not literally, only do that if they don't hire you, and even then it is best to sub-contract it for deniability reasons .... and hey, you just might know someone with an alter ego as a cyborg assassin)



Surlysomething said:


> Crisp, bright, beautiful Fall day...
> quiet office..
> coffee, coffee, coffee..
> 
> Ryan Adams...
> 
> 
> :happy:



Nice Also poetic!


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Im happy.....at last.



Glad to hear you had such an awesome weekend. Sounds like it was a lot of fun!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Finally. Frickin. Have. A. Job. Interview.
> 
> Finally!!! Traction!!!! Fist pump!!!
> 
> Here is to being a strong candidate OR at least brushing up on my interview skills!



Congrats. I'm sure you'll knock their socks off with you skill and intelligence. Good luck!




Surlysomething said:


> Crisp, bright, beautiful Fall day...
> quiet office..
> coffee, coffee, coffee..
> 
> Ryan Adams...
> 
> 
> :happy:



That sounds so good. I wish we had fall here.


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> That sounds so good. I wish we had fall here.


Yeah, not having a real fall is the first thing to really make me home sick for New England. I'm seriously contemplating making my brother mail me a box of leaves.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Yeah, not having a real fall is the first thing to really make me home sick for New England. I'm seriously contemplating making my brother mail me a box of leaves.



Can we all send you some of our snow and ice too, come January?


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Finally. Frickin. Have. A. Job. Interview.
> 
> Finally!!! Traction!!!! Fist pump!!!
> 
> Here is to being a strong candidate OR at least brushing up on my interview skills!



Success!!!


----------



## dwesterny

The line at the store was long but the woman in front of me was wearing white yoga pants and a red thong.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This should be "What are you happy about this week", but since it's not, I'll just say that this has been my vacation week away from work, and it's been awesome and much needed. Spend most of my time with Jon, and the other half sleeping in and relaxing. Ahhh....


----------



## Tad

I’m happy that twenty-five years ago, I kept my mouth shut.

I’d met up with a young woman for a walk beside the creek running through the campus of our university. A couple of days before we’d ended up making out in a park after a party after a debating tournament; and this was our chance to actually have more of a &#8216;get to know you’ date. After some bantering we got into a disagreement over a word, and she said something along the lines of “If you have a dictionary, we can go back to your place and look it up.” Sure of the correctness of my position, I took her up on this offer.

On the way back to my place we were walked past the university library. Where they have dictionaries. Where the young woman worked part time, so she should have remembered that this would be a closer source of a dictionary for reference. For a miracle, my brain worked fast enough to realize that she had probably not forgotten, and checking a dictionary in my place was just a ruse for a more extensive plan. That, in fact, she was several steps in front of me, and that what was good for me was probably going along with her plan.

I always figured that was the moment when we became a couple  

(and of course, she was right about the word--yes, we did check that first)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That is so sweet!!! Congrats on your couple initiation moment


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Im happy that twenty-five years ago, I kept my mouth shut....



Gawd, if this isn't the awesomest becoming-a-couple story I ever heard... :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for sharing. Congrats. 




Tad said:


> Im happy that twenty-five years ago, I kept my mouth shut.
> 
> Id met up with a young woman for a walk beside the creek running through the campus of our university. A couple of days before wed ended up making out in a park after a party after a debating tournament; and this was our chance to actually have more of a get to know you date. After some bantering we got into a disagreement over a word, and she said something along the lines of If you have a dictionary, we can go back to your place and look it up. Sure of the correctness of my position, I took her up on this offer.
> 
> On the way back to my place we were walked past the university library. Where they have dictionaries. Where the young woman worked part time, so she should have remembered that this would be a closer source of a dictionary for reference. For a miracle, my brain worked fast enough to realize that she had probably not forgotten, and checking a dictionary in my place was just a ruse for a more extensive plan. That, in fact, she was several steps in front of me, and that what was good for me was probably going along with her plan.
> 
> I always figured that was the moment when we became a couple
> 
> (and of course, she was right about the word--yes, we did check that first)


----------



## Surlysomething

Fall is my favourite season of the year. 
You need to experience it at least once in your life, R.

Vancouver in the Fall



LeoGibson said:


> That sounds so good. I wish we had fall here.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Didnt blow my interview with the recruiter! I think i did ok after four years without practice!

Also, my dog trainer is officially taking me on as an apprentice! Yay!!


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> Gawd, if this isn't the awesomest becoming-a-couple story I ever heard... :happy:



That it is. :happy:



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Didnt blow my interview with the recruiter! I think i did ok after four years without practice!
> 
> Also, my dog trainer is officially taking me on as an apprentice! Yay!!



Woot, woot! Congrats all around!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

After literally years of wondering and being suspicious about possibly having a serious issue(s) with my heart (even more so recently with a rather alarming symptom that came about), I was *finally* able to put my worries to rest on Wednesday -- after a grueling 7 hour day at the ER. I haven't had insurance for a long time, so I've put off getting it checked out for years (yeah, not my brightest decision there...), up until the point where I was sick and tired of not knowing. Even if it was something devastating/incurable (like heart failure), I just wanted some mental liberation and closure. It took around 6 hours -- including the waiting and testing -- before I finally got the verdict. When the practitioner told me that, "Everything came back normal, including your heart," I'm not sure I've ever let out a bigger sigh of relief in my life. God, what a monumental load off. I think I literally walked a bit lighter after hearing that. 

On that note, I'd like to take this opportunity to publicly gush/thank someone who has been unbelievably caring and supportive to me over the last few months, especially with how much I had been worrying about this. She's been there every step of the way, and she gave me the motivation to finally face this obstacle and do what needed to be done. She recently did me the tremendous honor of starting a romantic relationship with me, and even after I told her in detail about what I was potentially dealing with, and the implications it could have for my -- and our -- future, she wouldn't even humor the idea of anything changing between us. She was there for me like no one has ever been before, and I'm including immediate family.

That person is Odette (aka, our ODFFA :happy and I'll never be able to thank her enough for all she's done for me.

*I love you, baby.* :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> After literally years of wondering and being suspicious about possibly having a serious issue(s) with my heart (even more so recently with a rather alarming symptom that came about), I was *finally* able to put my worries to rest on Wednesday -- after a grueling 7 hour day at the ER. I haven't had insurance for a long time, so I've put off getting it checked out for years (yeah, not my brightest decision there...), up until the point where I was sick and tired of not knowing. Even if it was something devastating/incurable (like heart failure), I just wanted some mental liberation and closure. It took around 6 hours -- including the waiting and testing -- before I finally got the verdict. When the practitioner told me that, "Everything came back normal, including your heart," I'm not sure I've ever let out a bigger sigh of relief in my life. God, what a monumental load off. I think I literally walked a bit lighter after hearing that.
> 
> On that note, I'd like to take this opportunity to publicly gush/thank someone who has been unbelievably caring and supportive to me over the last few months, especially with how much I had been worrying about this. She's been there every step of the way, and she gave me the motivation to finally face this obstacle and do what needed to be done. She recently did me the tremendous honor of starting a romantic relationship with me, and even after I told her in detail about what I was potentially dealing with, and the implications it could have for my -- and our -- future, she wouldn't even humor the idea of anything changing between us. She was there for me like no one has ever been before, and I'm including immediate family.
> 
> That person is Odette (aka, our ODFFA :happy and I'll never be able to thank her enough for all she's done for me.
> 
> *I love you, baby.* :wubu:



Oh my gosh, Dims romance!! *squeals and throws chocolate flowers at you both* :wubu:

Also, hooray for you not having anything wrong with your heart! Healthy you for the win!


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> After literally years of wondering and being suspicious about possibly having a serious issue(s) with my heart (even more so recently with a rather alarming symptom that came about), I was *finally* able to put my worries to rest on Wednesday -- after a grueling 7 hour day at the ER. I haven't had insurance for a long time, so I've put off getting it checked out for years (yeah, not my brightest decision there...), up until the point where I was sick and tired of not knowing. Even if it was something devastating/incurable (like heart failure), I just wanted some mental liberation and closure. It took around 6 hours -- including the waiting and testing -- before I finally got the verdict. When the practitioner told me that, "Everything came back normal, including your heart," I'm not sure I've ever let out a bigger sigh of relief in my life. God, what a monumental load off. I think I literally walked a bit lighter after hearing that.
> 
> On that note, I'd like to take this opportunity to publicly gush/thank someone who has been unbelievably caring and supportive to me over the last few months, especially with how much I had been worrying about this. She's been there every step of the way, and she gave me the motivation to finally face this obstacle and do what needed to be done. She recently did me the tremendous honor of starting a romantic relationship with me, and even after I told her in detail about what I was potentially dealing with, and the implications it could have for my -- and our -- future, she wouldn't even humor the idea of anything changing between us. She was there for me like no one has ever been before, and I'm including immediate family.
> 
> That person is Odette (aka, our ODFFA :happy and I'll never be able to thank her enough for all she's done for me.
> 
> *I love you, baby.* :wubu:



Lorrrd, where do I begin?! ^_^

Many people here were unfortunately privy to how I fought and fumbled through the very darkest time in my life. You guys saw me grapple for months with the sincere question of whether I would be able to love and trust for real again. I'm not even sure precisely how or why I'd lost *that much hope, how I came to be quite so shattered... but I did. It wasn't like I hadn't ever been through the wringer before that...

But YOU, baby.... (god, this is gonna sound so clichéd, but I'm struggling to care  ) You started showing me the sides of yourself that I was beginning to fear I wouldn't find in someone. I never had to drop a single hint, I never had to ask, nothing needed to be coaxed out. It was just all there - the expressiveness, the integrity, the capacity to love uninhibitedly, the strength of character. All. The freakin. Things! And I'm STILL shaking my head in disbelief.

There was no way I was going to let go of a beautiful heart like that, no matter those potential challenges we thought you/we might be facing. When you find the thing you feared was just too scarce for you to ever find... not very much can dissuade you from holding onto it. I've never felt quite so loved / pursued / cherished. And I'm still ridiculously overjoyed about those health results :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*I love you so much too, my MrSensible*  :wubu:



loopytheone said:


> Oh my gosh, Dims romance!! *squeals and throws chocolate flowers at you both* :wubu:
> 
> Also, hooray for you not having anything wrong with your heart! Healthy you for the win!



You're the best, Loops :happy:


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> Lorrrd, where do I begin?! ^_^
> 
> Many people here were unfortunately privy to how I fought and fumbled through the very darkest time in my life. You guys saw me grapple for months with the sincere question of whether I would be able to love and trust for real again. I'm not even sure precisely how or why I'd lost *that much hope, how I came to be quite so shattered... but I did. It wasn't like I hadn't ever been through the wringer before that...
> 
> But YOU, baby.... (god, this is gonna sound so clichéd, but I'm struggling to care  ) You started showing me the sides of yourself that I was beginning to fear I wouldn't find in someone. I never had to drop a single hint, I never had to ask, nothing needed to be coaxed out. It was just all there - the expressiveness, the integrity, the capacity to love uninhibitedly, the strength of character. All. The freakin. Things! And I'm STILL shaking my head in disbelief.
> 
> There was no way I was going to let go of a beautiful heart like that, no matter those potential challenges we thought you/we might be facing. When you find the thing you feared was just too scarce for you to ever find... not very much can dissuade you from holding onto it. I've never felt quite so loved / pursued / cherished. And I'm still ridiculously overjoyed about those health results :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *I love you so much too, my MrSensible*  :wubu:



So many feels, so few words adequate enough to describe them. You and your magic :wubu:

You have every single one of those traits, in spades. If anything, I've just been playing off of you. I say it all the time and I'll continue to say it -- you're the most amazing, beautiful person I've ever known and every day I'm still in total disbelief that I'm lucky enough to get even just the chance to share this incredible bond with you. I couldn't be any more sincere or mean that any more genuinely. :happy:

Can't wait to see where this journey takes us. <333



ODFFA said:


> You're the best, Loops :happy:


Agreeed. :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Congratulations to you both. Couldn't imagine a better match.


----------



## lille

Awwww, I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Rojodi

Since my blood glucose numbers have been low for the past week...

I CAN HAVE A BEER TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Tad

Happy dance!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you Odette and Mr. S.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Fall is my favourite season of the year.
> You need to experience it at least once in your life, R.
> 
> Vancouver in the Fall



Gorgeous pics.

I got to experience fall when I lived in the Appalachians for a few years. I miss having fall.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrSensible said:


> That it is. :happy: ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... :wubu:





ODFFA said:


> Lorrrd, where do I begin?! ^_^.....
> 
> .... :happy:





MrSensible said:


> So many feels... :happy:




Congratulations you two. I can't think of a better match of two people from this site. Here's to continued happiness for the both of you and good luck in the future!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Congrats you two!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

For some reason this season makes me feel more energized, it must be the coolness in the air and the business of the upcoming holidays and all the awesome sports on tv..haha. I took next week off (i'm so overdue for a vacation!) and i'm heading out of town to spend Thanksgiving with my best friends and their kids. I'm looking forward to the drive through the canyon, it should be gorgeous with all the autumn colours. 




LeoGibson said:


> Gorgeous pics.
> 
> I got to experience fall when I lived in the Appalachians for a few years. I miss having fall.


----------



## dwesterny

Happy- How fun the bhm/ffa forum can be. A mix of intelligence, humor and raunch. It really is such a great group of people posting here.

You know, except the one chick. I will not say who. Hint: Her name starts with an X.

And ends with a yntha Reborn.


----------



## Tad

I’m so glad that the area I was reviewing this plan for was entirely missing --- it means I could walk into the crowded, 2 hour, review meeting, say my bit, then walk out without having to endure the rest of it, AND since he’ll be writing that post getting my input, it should have all my care-abouts in it. 

Granted, that he hadn’t thought about where/how we’d organize the wave of data this testing will generate was not impressive, but all-in-all it is kind of working out for me


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Happy- How fun the bhm/ffa forum can be. A mix of intelligence, humor and raunch. It really is such a great group of people posting here.
> 
> You know, except the one chick. I will not say who. Hint: Her name starts with an X.
> 
> And ends with a yntha Reborn.



:kiss2: 

---

It is "thursday" for me and tomorrow will be "friday" because i have the actual friday off. It isnt just humpday, i am already on the downslope, woohoo!


----------



## Surlysomething

Only a couple more days until my week off. I haven't had a good block of time off in quite awhile.

:bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Go surly! I hope you have fun!

---

Today I overheard a major problem. I was able to bridge my knowledge and basically fix the problem/get the right people to approve in 30 min.

I missed being able to do that so much. To understand the technology wnd people to such a degree that i can make magic happen. I feel so good.

And now new people owe me favours! Hey, it is how my organization and the world goes round!


----------



## Rojodi

Year 9 and still no signs of optical degeneration due to diabetes. 

Oh and year 3 of my sight not changing.


----------



## lille

I got to frolic in pumpkins today. Bought one carving pumpkin and some tiny gourds. More pumpkins to come later.


----------



## loopytheone

Rojodi said:


> Year 9 and still no signs of optical degeneration due to diabetes.
> 
> Oh and year 3 of my sight not changing.



Hooray for that! Great going! =)



lille said:


> I got to frolic in pumpkins today. Bought one carving pumpkin and some tiny gourds. More pumpkins to come later.



Frolic is a good word!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have...so many..._equsite_ post thanksgiving dinner pictures **purrs**

Know the best thing about a guy being stuffed? Every angle is a good angle... :eat1:


----------



## MsBrightside

Hope that all the Canadian peeps had a great holiday! 

Also, someone I'm around fairly regularly in a group setting but to whom I've never spoken much (who happens to be a largish person) experienced a milestone recently and was asked by the group leader to accept congratulations in a reception line. I was the last one in line and held out my hand for the traditional handshake, but he surprised me with a big hug instead. It felt soooo... nice! 

I'm sure I've been guilty of staring at him occasionally (OK, frequently), so it was good to know that he doesn't hold it against me.


----------



## Tad

Farbetter that be held himself against you ;-)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ooooh good one Tad!

----

It is a short week. My third shirt week in a row. Yay!


----------



## lille

I went to my first professional hockey game last night and the Stars won against the Oilers. It was so much fun. Plus I got to wear one of my boyfriends jerseys, it came halfway down my thighs and the sleeves came down past my fingertips.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Love, love wearing a big guy's clothes!!!

----

I read through the 300 page book for my certification. Now that i did that, i can re-read, and write my notes. Reading through the wordiness the first time is the hardest part (aka stripping away the BS to get the core content). Booking the exam is a lot of committment...i figure I will book it at the end of next week. Yay progress!


----------



## MattB

Comfy sweater, pot of coffee, book on my lap, and The Exorcist on TV.

So peaceful...well, except for the exorcism happening now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My new hairdresser is even better than my old one. Getting my hair cut and so excited to see what she does - and that excitement is proof i trust her!!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My new hairdresser is even better than my old one. Getting my hair cut and so excited to see what she does - and that excitement is proof i trust her!!



I love that feeling of being able to trust your hairdresser to do what they think is best and then loving what they come up with.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Farbetter that be held himself against you ;-)



Very funny. 

It was just a friendly moment. But a good hug is always appreciated--especially if it's given by an attractive man.



lille said:


> I went to my first professional hockey game last night and the Stars won against the Oilers. It was so much fun. Plus I got to wear one of my boyfriends jerseys, it came halfway down my thighs and the sleeves came down past my fingertips.


Glad you had a good time, although it seems kind of ironic that the first time you went to a professional hockey game was in Texas. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I read through the 300 page book for my certification. Now that i did that, i can re-read, and write my notes. Reading through the wordiness the first time is the hardest part (aka stripping away the BS to get the core content). Booking the exam is a lot of committment...i figure I will book it at the end of next week. Yay progress!


That sounds really tedious, but I'm glad you're getting it done! 



MattB said:


> Comfy sweater, pot of coffee, book on my lap, and The Exorcist on TV.
> 
> So peaceful...well, except for the exorcism happening now.


 Maybe next time you should go for a nice documentary about guitar making or something.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> My new hairdresser is even better than my old one. Getting my hair cut and so excited to see what she does - and that excitement is proof i trust her!!


That sounds so much better than my hairdresser. She just puts my hair in a ponytail and snips the ends off with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My new hairdresser is even better than my old one. Getting my hair cut and so excited to see what she does - and that excitement is proof i trust her!!



That sounds fun! Nice to have a small (good) adventure to look forward to on a regular basis.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

And it turned out lovely!!

Having a hairdresser you are not "solid" with is nervewracking for someone whose hair needs TLC.... I dont "do" all the womanly stuff like nails and such. I dont even do a lot of makeup, so my hair is my own concession that i splirg on, because it can make or break a professional look (considering how little day to day effort i put into it).

I got a call back after so many months i thought the opportunity was gone...i am still a candidate to be on the board of directors for a company!! Regardless of whatever else, it will look amazing on my resume. And even if i do not get it, the experience itself will be lovely!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha: you do know what is expected after you enthuse about the new 'do, right? ;-)

===========================================

I’d been without a book on the go for over two weeks, which is almost unprecedented for me. So last weekend I stopped by the library and grabbed a couple of novels (one fantasy, one SF) based on not much more than their covers and the blurbs on the back. Went through the fantasy quickly, and although the ending was a little weak, up until then it kept me up late reading and kept me guessing where it was going. I’m half way through the SF novel, and so far I’m liking it even more—and again I’m not sure where the author is taking the story (there is an &#8216;obvious’ path, but also opening for some very major twists). Which is way more than I’d hoped for from a couple of novels grabbed so quickly. 

I’m wondering if the profusion of writer’s groups and the internet making it easier to get beta readers has raised the floor on the quality of writing? That it takes more than a clever idea to get a book now, that they just go through more polishing steps between first draft and publishing? Maybe not, I’m sure there is still plenty of terrible books out there, but I’m going to take that happy hope into the weekend. :happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Im wondering if the profusion of writers groups and the internet making it easier to get beta readers has raised the floor on the quality of writing? That it takes more than a clever idea to get a book now, that they just go through more polishing steps between first draft and publishing? Maybe not, Im sure there is still plenty of terrible books out there, but Im going to take that happy hope into the weekend. :happy:



I think it depends on the market. Next time you visit the library, look for a copy of the yearbook _Writer's Market_. They have pages and pages of literary agents who list the genres they're willing to promote. Most refuse to have anything to do with SF, fantasy, or mystery: what they want are romances and young adult books. So the bar is set very high for the first three genres, and what gets published is liable to be of higher quality than a genre more widely in demand.


----------



## Rojodi

Son left me some gawumpki!


----------



## lille

Spent 2 hours at the dog park with the pup. The weather was beautiful and another Boston showed up and they got to play for a while. The other dog's owner were shocked that Archer is a Boston because he's such a little peanut.


----------



## Rojodi

lille said:


> Spent 2 hours at the dog park with the pup. The weather was beautiful and another Boston showed up and they got to play for a while. The other dog's owner were shocked that Archer is a Boston because he's such a little peanut.



And I bet you didn't realize two hours had passed.


----------



## lille

Rojodi said:


> And I bet you didn't realize two hours had passed.



It certainly didn't feel like it. And he certainly didn't think we were there long enough. That little guy is like the energizer bunny.


----------



## dwesterny

Working from home today and actually focusing and getting things done (for a change). Finishing stuff quickly with no snags!


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> Spent 2 hours at the dog park with the pup. The weather was beautiful and another Boston showed up and they got to play for a while. The other dog's owner were shocked that Archer is a Boston because he's such a little peanut.


I'm glad you and Archer got a chance to enjoy a little quality time together. 



dwesterny said:


> Working from home today and actually focusing and getting things done (for a change). Finishing stuff quickly with no snags!


Way to go! Your productivity is probably greatly enhanced when certain members of your TX fan club aren't pestering you to chat with them. 

Also, I just got back from an outdoor performance by our local symphony. The weather was absolutely gorgeous: clear skies, light breeze, 75 degrees F, and the music was accessible and fun. There were selections from _West Side Story_, _Pirates of the Caribbean_, _The Wizard of Oz_, _Spiderman_, some of Duke Ellington's work, and even _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_, to name a few. I don't know how anyone could keep a straight face while hearing the symphonic version of "The Time Warp."


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> Way to go! Your productivity is probably greatly enhanced when certain members of your TX fan club aren't pestering you to chat with them.
> 
> Also, I just got back from an outdoor performance by our local symphony. The weather was absolutely gorgeous: clear skies, light breeze, 75 degrees F, and the music was accessible and fun. There were selections from _West Side Story_, _Pirates of the Caribbean_, _The Wizard of Oz_, _Spiderman_, some of Duke Ellington's work, and even _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_, to name a few. I don't know how anyone could keep a straight face while hearing the symphonic version of "The Time Warp."



Sounds like a a great concert and being "pestered" by dims ladies is always pleasant.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm not saying that we are already excited about our new puppy, but we went to see her yesterday and my sister is already starting an instagram for her, apparently! 

"Hello, my name is Kiki!"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Absolutely adorable! The puppy is cute, too.


----------



## Tad

*swoons from cuteness overload*

That is one seriously adorable pup!


----------



## lille

She's precious!!!


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks everyone! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Loopy! i need puppy cuddles! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## loopytheone

A cute girl told me I am better than ice cream! :blush: 

And apparently, I'm just as sweet and twice as fattening.


----------



## lille

My phone interview went well and I have an in person interview on Monday.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay! Good luck! 



lille said:


> My phone interview went well and I have an in person interview on Monday.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> My phone interview went well and I have an in person interview on Monday.



Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> My phone interview went well and I have an in person interview on Monday.



Grats!!!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> Xyantha: you do know what is expected after you enthuse about the new 'do, right? ;-)



Here it is


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here it is



Oooo pretty.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> Oooo pretty.



You are a master of understatement! :bow:


----------



## lille

I have an interview today and I feel pretty good about it. Also, living with the puppy for three months has made me less allergic to him and for the past few nights he's been sleeping in the bed (poor little guy has an upper respiratory infection so he's getting spoiled) and I am still able to breathe.


----------



## lille

I got a job offer! (Conditional, but I'm not at all worried about passing background checks and drug screening).


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here it is



Looks good!


----------



## Tad

Congrats, Lille! I'm guessing that right about now you are walking a few inches off the floor with that concern not weighing you down anymore


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> I got a job offer! (Conditional, but I'm not at all worried about passing background checks and drug screening).



Congratulations!!! Who is helping you with a clean pee sample?


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Congratulations!!! Who is helping you with a clean pee sample?





Dude, she's totally using this. 

Congrats Lille!


----------



## lille

Hahaha, thanks guys.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here it is



Ooooh, that looks great! So pretty! <3



lille said:


> I got a job offer! (Conditional, but I'm not at all worried about passing background checks and drug screening).



Yay! Hooray for Lille!



LeoGibson said:


> Dude, she's totally using this.
> 
> Congrats Lille!



...what the heck is that? Why would anyone want synthetic pee...? Oh god, you know what, nobody answer that, please!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> i got a job offer! (conditional, but i'm not at all worried about passing background checks and drug screening).



grats!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Dude, she's totally using this.
> 
> Congrats Lille!


Do they offer synthetic pee in just one type? Could you opt for something more festive? Asparagus scent or beet color effect maybe.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here it is




Very pretty, also I'm a little jealous. I've been growing my hair out for two and a half years and I still don't have mermaid hair yet.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It took me 4 years and really good hairdressers  you cant tell but my hair it ultra fine and i dont have much of it, so cut is so so so important or else it looks straggly

She was like i need to take off two inches and i was like noooooooooooooooooooo.........!!!!..........ok....


----------



## Crumbling

A night of sleep in my own bed. Holidays are well and good, but strange beds are always funny sizes and far too soft.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I was able to vent my frustration writing a hot, steamy, sexy chapter for a story. One of those fingers blazing, rile myself up and need to take a break afterwards kind of chapters . I have to refine it, but I can't wait to post it eventually. Sometimes its satisfying to push through writing block, but effortless writing feels fantastic!!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was able to vent my frustration writing a hot, steamy, sexy chapter for a story. One of those fingers blazing, rile myself up and need to take a break afterwards kind of chapters . I have to refine it, but I can't wait to post it eventually. Sometimes its satisfying to push through writing block, but effortless writing feels fantastic!!



Congratulations Xyantha! 
I know that feeling and love it .... when your own thoughts tingle so much you have to let them write themselves down to not explode. Some of my favorite chapters were probably written that way.

Also - I'm a bit jealous of you for taking the time and opportunity to let the writing flow. Right now so many menial little tasks and chores keep getting in the way of finishing even one creative though - it's like there's a backlog of ideas about to disintegrate in the back of my head.


----------



## forp1940

well. One reason I am happy today is the fact that it is Halloween!! The second reason is I have had my tortoise Tuck for 2 years today! I can't even keep a houseplant alive for more than a few months but Tuck has lasted this long!!!


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here it is


Gorgeous!



lille said:


> I got a job offer! (Conditional, but I'm not at all worried about passing background checks and drug screening).


That's great, lille--sounds like an exciting time for you!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was able to vent my frustration writing a hot, steamy, sexy chapter for a story. One of those fingers blazing, rile myself up and need to take a break afterwards kind of chapters . I have to refine it, but I can't wait to post it eventually. Sometimes its satisfying to push through writing block, but effortless writing feels fantastic!!


This makes a lot of us happy, too. :happy:



forp1940 said:


> well. One reason I am happy today is the fact that it is Halloween!! The second reason is I have had my tortoise Tuck for 2 years today! I can't even keep a houseplant alive for more than a few months but Tuck has lasted this long!!!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## forp1940

Why thank you MsBrightside!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Interview tomorrow...

*fingers crossed*

I don't have all of the skills they want directly, but I have many indirectly and have a high capability to adapt/learn...so we shall see how this interview with the hiring manager goes...


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Interview tomorrow...
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> I don't have all of the skills they want directly, but I have many indirectly and have a high capability to adapt/learn...so we shall see how this interview with the hiring manager goes...



Good luck!


----------



## Tad

We got nine kids at our door for trick-or-treating this year, which is a good year by our standards (in 15 years living in this house I think we’ve only hit double digits a couple of time).

The coffee we made at home this morning was a near religious experience. Exactly what we did that made it come out so perfectly I have no idea, but it was certainly not the worst way to start a Monday.

We are getting yet another stretch of mild weather, which is certainly not the worst way to start November.


----------



## dwesterny

Nine, huh? Not bad. I had no trick or treaters show up. Oddly all the candy I got still disappeared. On an unrelated note my belt is much tighter this morning. It must have shrunk due to weather changes... Humidity levels and whatnot.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Nine, huh? Not bad. I had no trick or treaters show up. Oddly all the candy I got still disappeared. On an unrelated note my belt is much tighter this morning. It must have shrunk due to weather changes... Humidity levels and whatnot.



I think you should show us pictures so we can assess any changes to the belt! =p 

You big tease! =p


----------



## Duskfall73

That today is a public holiday here in melbourne (on in my state not the rest of australia) and yesterday i took an annual leave day so i have had 4 days off work soooo good i tell ya


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nothing like time off!

---

Did that interview, for good or ill. Either i rocked it and she is a hard read, or i blew it. Could not for the life of me tell.

Its a...side skill? I have...so not my primary experience core. So i was able to speak to the concepts and business impacts, but may have f'd up some stuff...

It will depend what they want, and if she liked me.

Edit: scratch that, it went fabulous and i am a GOD lmao. They want me back for an interview tomorrow...i cant!!! I will need to defer it to wednesday...!


----------



## Duskfall73

Yes exactly!!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Edit: scratch that, it went fabulous and i am a GOD lmao. They want me back for an interview tomorrow...i cant!!! I will need to defer it to wednesday...!



Lol, I'm glad this is how it worked out!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> it went fabulous and i am a GOD lmao.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! You are awesome, I fully agree with your statement above.

Confidence and presentation are key so always remember:

When somebody asks you if you're a god you say "Yes!"

On a related note I could also see you thinking of the Stay Puff marshmallow man at inappropriate times.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks!!

And it was easier to stay focused because she was a thin woman. With fat men? Absolutely...making eye contact is hard!


----------



## lille

The lasagna turned out well. And I bought a new hide for the geckos (Zia has been a bitch and but Zephy pretty hard). I'm hoping with four hides there will be less squabbling. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lille

Kristal said:


> weeet weeet



My little brother called them "weeters" when he was a kid.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

In Ecuador, their name is _cui_.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Went out for dinner, and my guy kept whining and groaning how full he was...told him he was exaggerating for effect.

He grabbed my hand and showed me how the underside of his belly had a complete, deep belt buckle imprint. :eat1:


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Went out for dinner, and my guy kept whining and groaning how full he was...told him he was exaggerating for effect.
> 
> He grabbed my hand and showed me how the underside of his belly had a complete, deep belt buckle imprint. :eat1:



Well then undo it for him already.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

He is all like "we are in public blahblahblah" "you will freak people out blahblahblah" "blahblahblah" 

Sorry, didnt retain much info considering how full he was!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> He is all like "we are in public blahblahblah" "you will freak people out blahblahblah" "blahblahblah"
> 
> Sorry, didnt retain much info considering how full he was!



Next time pick a place with long tablecloths.


----------



## Tad

It could yet fall apart, but it looks like tomorrow evening I'll have the house to myself for a couple of hours. Not that I don't love my family, but occasionally it is nice to have time to just do my thing without needing to think about others. My thing likely to just be read a book or play video games, but the chance to just _fully _immerse ... happy sigh.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ohmergawd!!!!

Made it to the fourth round of interviews. Now I need to somehow contain my terror and excitement until two weeks from now, when it is.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ohmergawd!!!!
> 
> Made it to the fourth round of interviews. Now I need to somehow contain my terror and excitement until two weeks from now, when it is.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


I had no clue the selection process for register girl at Tim Hortons was so involved.

Errr I mean... Congratulations! You're gonna get this and be on your way to being a wealthy corporate executive type. Remember us little (or not so little) people when you make it!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hey, kudos to the people who can deal with me before I am caffeinated! And yes, they have to interview PROPERLY. Not like Starbucks![ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsBJhxGUSHg[/ame]

Thanks  My husband is half supportive and half kind of wtf stop advancing, I can't keep up!

(And because I am TOTALLY non competitive, a little part of me is not like AHAHA STAY DOWN B*TCH! I WIN! At all. Hey, a little competition adds spice...)


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ohmergawd!!!!
> 
> Made it to the fourth round of interviews. Now I need to somehow contain my terror and excitement until two weeks from now, when it is.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, Xy! I would be a total basket case after FOUR rounds of interviews--you are quite the corporate warrior!

The competition thing made me laugh. I haven't had a first-author paper published in over 10 years, and someone is still keeping track of the number of times one particular article of mine has been cited compared to his. Just let it go already!


----------



## lille

I got my formal job offer. I'm going to be working away a crisis center, manning a hotline and being part of the mobile crisis team.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg grats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg grats!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm super excited. It's going to be emotionally draining, but worth it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When i go home i am going to nap under my veritable carpet of animals. It will be magical.


----------



## Dromond

This little darling is making me happy. She is my new fur friend, adopted from the local animal shelter. Meet Kara!

Edited to note: Kara seems to be a FFA. She loves kneading my fat. LOL 

View attachment Kara.jpg


----------



## lille

Dromond said:


> This little darling is making me happy. She is my new fur friend, adopted from the local animal shelter. Meet Kara!
> 
> Edited to note: Kara seems to be a FFA. She loves kneading my fat. LOL




Aww, she's precious. Congratulations on your new friend!


----------



## Rojodi

Went into Dunkin Donuts to get a donut, for bus change. The young woman behind the counter gave me a second one for free, and smiled that flirtatious smile that makes an old fat man's heart flutter. :smitten:


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> This little darling is making me happy. She is my new fur friend, adopted from the local animal shelter. Meet Kara!
> 
> Edited to note: Kara seems to be a FFA. She loves kneading my fat. LOL



She looks darling  Enjoy!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats on the kitty who also has great taste!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Squatter's Rights
by Richard Shaw

Listen, kitten,
Get this clear.
This is my chair.
I sit here.

Okay, kitty,
We can share.
When I'm not home,
It's your chair.

Listen, cat.
How about
If I use it
When you're out?

Congratulations on your entry into serfdom.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> It could yet fall apart, but it looks like tomorrow evening I'll have the house to myself for a couple of hours. Not that I don't love my family, but occasionally it is nice to have time to just do my thing without needing to think about others. My thing likely to just be read a book or play video games, but the chance to just _fully _immerse ... happy sigh.


Hope you enjoyed that evening!


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> This little darling is making me happy. She is my new fur friend, adopted from the local animal shelter. Meet Kara!
> 
> Edited to note: Kara seems to be a FFA. She loves kneading my fat. LOL


Pretty kitty you have there. Congrats!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Condensed by 300 page certification notes to 28 handwritten legal page notes. Now I am on my second pass through of note condensation...hope to get it down to 15 pages. Then 10, then 5, then 3. 

(Basically i cease writing what i know, or chasten the note until it is a mere trigger)

Time to book the exam...


----------



## Dromond

The worst troublemaker in my apartment complex moved out today. Very happy making.


----------



## ODFFA

Dromond said:


> The worst troublemaker in my apartment complex moved out today. Very happy making.



That is a veritable happy. There's something about knowing your life's going to be just that (not-so-)little bit less frustrating from now on :happy:

-----
This is by far the lamest thing I will ever be happy about.

Three years ago I lost the URL of a Tetris-style online game that helps you memorise some vocab of various foreign languages. And today, after all this time of searching and pining for my most beloved, long lost time waster... I FUCKING FOUND IT! The sheer eureka-ness can hardly be verbalised


----------



## Tubbyduck

today I followed an online tutorial and it worked. Also I think I helped someone struggling with it too, at least if they took my advise that is. Still feeling pretty good.


----------



## Dromond

ODFFA said:


> That is a veritable happy. There's something about knowing your life's going to be just that (not-so-)little bit less frustrating from now on :happy:



Especially since said troublemaker lived _right across the hall!_



ODFFA said:


> This is by far the lamest thing I will ever be happy about.
> 
> Three years ago I lost the URL of a Tetris-style online game that helps you memorise some vocab of various foreign languages. And today, after all this time of searching and pining for my most beloved, long lost time waster... I FUCKING FOUND IT! The sheer eureka-ness can hardly be verbalised



That's pretty awesome, actually!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The day of my interview has finally arrived. Just like exams, the proximity means by nervousness is fading into a sort of "of well, if i am f'd it is too late to do anything about it".

Now to decide what I will wear, brush up on things i think he may ask me...

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Tad

Fingers crossed for you! (Not that you need it)


----------



## dwesterny

You'll do great and get the job. Not only that, but when you start you're gonna be the best adult movie theater concession stand cashier ever!


----------



## LeoGibson

You got this Xy. It's yours for the taking, just reach out and grab it.


----------



## Rojodi

No pressure from NaNoWriMo!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Interview is done, for good or ill. My contribution to the hiring process is now done - it is in their hands.

*refreshes email frantically*


----------



## Tad

Oh, so add alcohol, and you should be really interesting for the drunken team speak event


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**

Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...

Yayyyyyyy!!! Im so happpyyyyy


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**
> 
> Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...
> 
> Yayyyyyyy!!! Im so happpyyyyy



:bow::bow::bow:
:bounce::bounce::bounce:

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**
> 
> Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...



Well, depending just where this drunken team-speak night could lead you, you never know......

Seriously: GRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Congratulations! With the possible exception of a hot bath on a cold day, there is nothing so soul-satisfying as a job that is a good fit for you. May this one fit you like the proverbial glove. :bow::bow:


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**
> 
> Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...
> 
> Yayyyyyyy!!! Im so happpyyyyy



I told you that you were gonna get the job, so I'm pretty sure 90% of this was my doing. Either way good job and congrats!


----------



## ODFFA

That really is fantastic, Xyantha! :happy: It's pretty clear how well you deserve it. And... what Dr. Feelgood said. And... I'm sure you'll think of an appropriate way to thank His Eggy Roundness for proclaiming his prophecy of bounty over you.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**
> 
> Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...
> 
> Yayyyyyyy!!! Im so happpyyyyy



Congratulations! 

Be a good strong girl and don't let them sell you short on the offer - get as much out of them as manly possible!


----------



## Rojodi

My wife and son are alive! 

View attachment download_20151122_203919_resized.jpeg


View attachment 12265808_885464158168884_4290515119961220500_o.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Glad to hear they're ok, looks like a nasty accident.


----------



## MrSensible

Rojodi said:


> My wife and son are alive!



It's hard to find a better reason for being extremely happy/relieved than that! So glad to hear it, and I sincerely hope there aren't any injuries.

And a big congrats on getting the job Xyantha! I haven't been active much at all lately, but I've been lurking a bit and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## loopytheone

Rojodi said:


> My wife and son are alive!



Thank god. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ODFFA

Two people were just arrested in my street during an attempted break-in. I'm both slightly nervous and really happy they were caught.


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> My wife and son are alive!


I'm immensely relieved to hear that they survived it; hopefully with minimal injury. 
My best wishes for a quick recovery to both of them.


----------



## lille

The job is going well. It's emotionally intense and my body is getting used to this whole working all day thing, but I really feel like I can make a difference through my work here. I've gotten to see some really interesting and complex cases so far.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats!!!!!! Finding something you believe in and can enjoy makes work so much better!

-----

I have never been a girl for makeup. Around the time I got married, one of my friends got me some MAC stuff, which is way better than dept store stuff. With my sensitivities, it was the first time I could wear makeup without itching and breakouts.

Just a few weeks ago one of my coworkers badgered me into ordering the Clinique moisturizers. I have to say...I am absolutely thrilled. The difference it has made in only a week has been insane. It came with a free mascara tube trial which I instantly fell in love with. As a contact wearer, it often clumps or flakes into my eyes. I love their products so, so much I actually just ordered their concealer.

It takes quite a bit to wow me, but I am wow'd. #convert #makeupwhore lol


----------



## dwesterny

No work from home tonight. Evening off


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got the job (basically) now we talk offer on Monday!!! **roars with satisfaction**
> 
> Then, once that is done, need to pass credit, criminal and background/reference check, which should not be an issue...
> 
> Yayyyyyyy!!! Im so happpyyyyy



WOOOOOO! (assuming you pass the background check...haha).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> WOOOOOO! (assuming you pass the background check...haha).



Shut up, Mel!! 

(I dunno why, but i actually am terrified i wont pass somehow!)


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Shut up, Mel!!
> 
> (I dunno why, but i actually am terrified i wont pass somehow!)



I'm sure those bodies were never found. You're gonna be fine.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I'm sure those bodies were never found. You're gonna be fine.



Thanks again for covering for me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Agility house league was today. Both my babies were absolutely stellar! Long day 9am-6pm but was great!!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Agility house league was today. Both my babies were absolutely stellar! Long day 9am-6pm but was great!!



Great! It is so awesome when the dogs actually behave for once! =p 

When Kiki is a bit older we are thinking of teaching her to do agility. I know a couple of other Skye's that do it and frankly they are adorable. 

(We tried with Luna and she jumps a few jumps then gets overexcited and stands there barking. We tried with Free as well and although he will do anything you ask, he does it all with his ears down and tail between his legs at a slow walking pace.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Our town now has an excellent Chinese restaurant! For the last several years there have only been takeaways and buffets which feature bland dishes languishing over a steam table. And none of them does red-cooked eggplant, my favorite. The new place does, and it's the best I've ever eaten! :eat2::bow:


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Our town now has an excellent Chinese restaurant! For the last several years there have only been takeaways and buffets which feature bland dishes languishing over a steam table. And none of them does red-cooked eggplant, my favorite. The new place does, and it's the best I've ever eaten! :eat2::bow:



Great, now I want good Chinese food. Anyone want to come to Buffalo and get dim sum and hot pot with me?


----------



## Surlysomething

It's stunningly beautiful out today. :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Just got a call. Unsolicited job offer. It's across the country and a lot more responsibility but a bit more money and more resources to get the work done. So nice to get that call.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Just got a call. Unsolicited job offer. It's across the country and a lot more responsibility but a bit more money and more resources to get the work done. So nice to get that call.



But, can you handle not having 80 brazillion inches of snow?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Just got a call. Unsolicited job offer. It's across the country and a lot more responsibility but a bit more money and more resources to get the work done. So nice to get that call.



Grats hun!!!! That is frickin awesome!!!

Edit: ps, must have been some ffa who saw you flaunting your stuff


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> But, can you handle not having 80 brazillion inches of snow?


Snow? It hasn't snowed yet, three more days and it will set a record for latest snowfall. lol. It is hard to imagine going without 20 below windchill freezing my eyeballs solid every morning.


Xyantha Reborn said:


> Edit: ps, must have been some ffa who saw you flaunting your stuff


Doubtless the nudes on my LinkedIn account helped.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Just got a call. Unsolicited job offer. It's across the country and a lot more responsibility but a bit more money and more resources to get the work done. So nice to get that call.



Yay! :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My two dogs got their Advanced Obedience Titles - with Magna Cum Laude honours!!! So proud of them!!


----------



## agouderia

There is such a thing as Magna cum laude for dogs? ??


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> There is such a thing as Magna cum laude for dogs? ??


 
Lol, I know! Even I do not have that!

In RallyO the idea is every dog starts off with a perfect score, and mistakes by the dog/handler pair including crooked sit, lack of focus, etc, deduct points from a perfect 200. You need three qualifying scores under two judges to get a title, and there are maybe...five titles?

So the idea is that if a dog consistently scores at a very high score, he is not only competent for that level, he is exceptional in his class. 

Gotta have as many certification acronyms behind their name as mine LOL


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

On an unrelated note, I am babysitting a friend's brand spanking new puppy for 48 hours.

He is sooo cute! him and my cat are having a blast together, and my babycat is showing him the ropes of how to properly solicit for food (eye contact, mat, etc)

And the best part is I get to enjoy all the aww and don't have to deal with the cruddy parts hehe


----------



## Rojodi

First love strolled into where I was trying to write this afternoon. She hugged me, gave me a peck on the cheek, held my hand a little long, and jotted a note with her email address.


----------



## lille

We got our tree today. The boyfriend has never had a real tree before. And his parents don't do one anymore so we're borrowing all their lights and ornaments. After Christmas we'll buy our own for next year.


----------



## Tad

Weather so nice I feel I should be getting ready for easter, not Christmas!


----------



## dwesterny

I'm weekday drunk and eating fried calamari and Thai green curry. Weeeeeee!


----------



## kittymahlberg

dwesterny said:


> I'm weekday drunk and eating fried calamari and Thai green curry. Weeeeeee!



Sounds like my day! Well, minus the alcohol. I was so glum, hubby took me to lunch for sushi and we got an extra fancy roll that involved THREE KINDS OF CHEESE. PLUS DEEP-FRIED. 

As my husband put it, this particular roll was obviously the result of an American looking at sushi and deciding it had potential, but just wasn't quite there yet, and then . . . TA DA!


----------



## dwesterny

kittymahlberg said:


> Sounds like my day! Well, minus the alcohol. I was so glum, hubby took me to lunch for sushi and we got an extra fancy roll that involved THREE KINDS OF CHEESE. PLUS DEEP-FRIED.
> 
> As my husband put it, this particular roll was obviously the result of an American looking at sushi and deciding it had potential, but just wasn't quite there yet, and then . . . TA DA!



Good deal, I am a really big fan of special rolls. Sushi rolls that is. I have my own specialty rolls too.


----------



## kittymahlberg

dwesterny said:


> Good deal, I am a really big fan of special rolls. Sushi rolls that is. I have my own specialty rolls too.



Hee, hee! 

Speaking of, there was an extra large gent at the sushi restaurant. Not that I was creeping! Just appreciating. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

I am happy that I survived another shift of work without being too stressed by the time my shift was over (as vague as that sounds.)


----------



## dwesterny

Finally got my new bed deliverd. 20 minutes to solo unpack and set up a king size frame and mattress. Super easy, the memory foam ones come vacuum packed so you just unroll them on the frame, remove the bag they're in and they fatten up while you watch like a feedee. Went from 2" thick to 12" while I typed this. Everything delivered no charge by FedEx too.

Yayyyyyyy new bed!

One oops- I forgot to put on my bed skirt before unrolling the matress. I doubt I'll ever bother putting it on now...


----------



## Mordecai

I'm happy about pre-ordering albums.


----------



## GoodDaySir

dwesterny said:


> One oops- I forgot to put on my bed skirt before unrolling the matress. I doubt I'll ever bother putting it on now...



Don't even bother! Those things are soooo annoying! I in housekeeping and the damn bed skirts make me wanna kill something.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't bed skirts devised during the Victorian era, when legs, human and otherwise, were taboo? I remember reading that it was customary to veil the legs of one's piano with fluffy little skirts. And I believe that was when the terms 'dark meat' and 'white meat' came into fashion, so that no one need mention legs or breasts at the dinner table. It upsets the digestion, you know.


----------



## dwesterny

Well yeah but the bare metal frame does look kind of cheap under the mattress. Though the super sturdy frame was not really cheap, its rated to support 5 of me. I clearly need a 4 post canopy with mosquito netting draped around it. It's the only reasonable solution. Especially as my other bedroom accoutrements are super classy items like plastic storage bins for night stands and my artistically arranged stack of dirty clothing in the corner (I consider it a modern art piece).


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Well yeah but the bare metal frame does look kind of cheap under the mattress. Though the super sturdy frame was not really cheap, its rated to support 5 of me. I clearly need a 4 post canopy with mosquito netting draped around it. It's the only reasonable solution. Especially as my other bedroom accoutrements are super classy items like plastic storage bins for night stands and my artistically arranged stack of dirty clothing in the corner (I consider it a modern art piece).



I would happily get into bed with five of you.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I would happily get into bed with five of you.


I have been working on a cloning project. Until it's up and running the best I can do is offer you one of me five times. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One more week until my new "pre new job vacation".

Puppy is gone, I have my house to myself. Did a CRAP TON of baking with a friend, agility tomorrow, minecraft tonight...it is good times.


----------



## swamptoad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> One more week until my new "pre new job vacation".
> 
> Puppy is gone, I have my house to myself. Did a CRAP TON of baking with a friend, agility tomorrow, minecraft tonight...it is good times.



I'll gladly help diminish the supply of baked goodies, if you please? 

Need minecraft tips pronto. I suck at that game.


----------



## loopytheone

swamptoad said:


> I'll gladly help diminish the supply of baked goodies, if you please?
> 
> Need minecraft tips pronto. I suck at that game.



I love minecraft! I suggest playing with monsters off, because I am an unashamed coward.


----------



## RentonBob

Had a bit of luck with me tonight and won $100 gift card at the company Christmas party


----------



## swamptoad

loopytheone said:


> I love minecraft! I suggest playing with monsters off, because I am an unashamed coward.



I work one more shift tomorrow and then I'll have a couple of days off. Hope to give minecraft another go and learn the functionality of building stuff!


----------



## dwesterny

I bought a new tv, next day delivery was only $10 more with amazon prime. Yay!


----------



## Rojodi

My bonus check made it to the bank account! Cleared! Now next week I can have that second order of antepasto without fish!


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> My bonus check made it to the bank account! Cleared! Now next week I can have that second order of antepasto without fish!



Just be careful if pasta and antipasto get too close it results in annihilation and a violent release of energy.


----------



## RentonBob

dwesterny said:


> I bought a new tv, next day delivery was only $10 more with amazon prime. Yay!


Nice! Totally worth the extra $10.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Just be careful if pasta and antipasto get too close it results in annihilation and a violent release of energy.



"Cap'n, she's gonna blow!"


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

https://www.facebook.com/netnewsnebraska/videos/1377457566233/

This. It made me cry a little in joy to see positive reinforcement applied so WELL. When the animal has a CHOICE to participate, and participation is REWARDING, you get success, no anger, no angst...

People confuse positivity with lack of discipline, lack of control. But it is really the ultimate control, because the animal is CHOSING to relinquish control out of mutual trust. 

:wubu::wubu::wubu: Yayyyyyy


----------



## swamptoad

Xy, I love that link! Thanks for posting that. Its cool to see alligator trainers taking initiative to teach conditioned behavior and resolve to find a very positive outcome. :bow:


----------



## MattB

Slippers, on. Email auto-reply, replying. Stubble, stubbling.

Vacation.


----------



## bayone

My co-workers at my new job are approximately 50% geek girls. It's nice to be able to discuss cosplay, movies and books, etc., at work. Also vintage sewing and hairstyling tips.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I got to hang out with Jon and his family tonight. Was a bit unexpected, as I didn't know they would be over, but it was a good time. Had a lovely day, and we went Christmas shopping for his nieces and nephew tonight, as well as his own kids. I have to do my own shopping tomorrow, but it was still fun. He then made my night by asking me if I had money for gifts, gas to get home, and left on the porch light while I walked to my car and waiting until I was in my car to shut it off... He is so sweet.


----------



## Kristal

Being on the first day of my 12 day Christmas vacation.


----------



## bigmac

My oldest daughter is driving down for Christmas tonight. She started a new job a couple of weeks ago. She really wanted this job -- she's been working toward it for almost a decade (degrees, internships, starter job ...). Also, she now makes more money than I do. We'll call that a successful launch.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had a wonderful Christmas Eve and just hoping tomorrow only gets better.


----------



## Crumbling

Cooked Christmas dinner on the Grill.

That's 2 years for two.

Suck it naysayers... You can too BBQ year round in the UK.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> Suck it naysayers...



Nay.......


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had such a good day, minus random illness while hanging out with the boyfriend and his family for Christmas. He got me a new laptop desk, the phone case I wanted for forever complete with the leather card holder in the back, and a new gaming mouse. I am just so happy to have him not because he spoils me with gifts but always shows he cares. While I was sick at his house he waited on me hand and foot, made sure I was alright, kissed me on my forehead. He may not say he loves me yet but he always shows it and that makes me so so happy. I'm blessed. Tomorrow is my familys Christmas and that shall be a blast, too!


----------



## Kristal

Having a very special person in my life 

View attachment shopping-girls-med.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Cooked Christmas dinner on the Grill.
> 
> That's 2 years for two.
> 
> Suck it naysayers... You can too BBQ year round in the UK.



I wanna join in!! Where do I sign up?


----------



## bayone

Took some goodies to my building's concierge desk for Boxing Day, and it was the cute concierge on duty, the one who looks like Chris Pratt when he was on _Parks & Rec_. 
"This is for everybody," I said, "but you might want to eat that mince tart before it falls off the plate."
"I'll do that!" He looked pleased at the prospect.


----------



## Rojodi

$18 for a hardcover book, no taxes on it because I hit it when the taxes were being waved for any and all purchases over $10


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> I wanna join in!! Where do I sign up?



You need fire, meat and a box to combine them in.

I got nifty [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPqO2_kzm4"]lightsaber BBQ tongs[/ame] for Christmas... those are not essential, but they probably should be.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> You need fire, meat and a box to combine them in.
> 
> I got nifty lightsaber BBQ tongs for Christmas... those are not essential, but they probably should be.



I think I might get these:


----------



## MattB

dwesterny said:


> I think I might get these:



Hey! Hey! SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh jeez, my sister would murder for those chopsticks...


----------



## x0emnem0x

As I spent yesterday throwing up everything that I tried to eat or drink, I'm glad to notice today I feel much better, not nearly as nauseous, and I've kept my food down. I had a diet of crackers and Gatorade all day yesterday. Was not fun. I do, however, have a slight cough now, with some phlegm, which is pretty annoying.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This vacation has been completely disorganized, there are spinoff tasks sitting...and i am reveling in the chaos. First time i've been able to just let shit slide in a long time.


----------



## GregJ1

Happy that BBW wife finally convinced me she wants me to have a bigger belly


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This vacation has been completely disorganized, there are spinoff tasks sitting...and i am reveling in the chaos. First time i've been able to just let shit slide in a long time.



:bow::bow::bow: Chaos is your friend. When you let the shit slide, it doesn't stick to you.


----------



## swamptoad

Happy to have motivation for decluttering. :doh:


----------



## Kristal

Going out to eat at the Supper Buffet :eat1: 

View attachment restaurant-freebies,-buffet.jpg


----------



## beefsteak

Happy I get to see my mom. Haven't seen my mom a couple months.


----------



## agouderia

Went to the opera last night, to see 'Benvenuto Cellini', a rarely played Berlioz opera - something like a bio-sing of the eponymous 16th century sculptor.

Even though opera - thanks to social norms and stage director crazes - no longer is the haven of BBW & BHMs it used to be, the potential for singers being on the heavy side still is higher than in other genres. 
Because no matter what the medical fat police says, that fat makes it more difficult to sing - there must be some positive correlation between weight and voice. There simply is no other logical explanation why in the appearance fixated realm of public performance a significant to majority segment of the performers is overweight, despite strong pressure not to be so.

Nevertheless, yesterday came as a surprise. The singer of the title role of Cellini was an adorably tubby guy - who spent entire act 1 cloaked in an oversize sweat-shirt and a tent-like monk's costume. So far, so expected. If you have to have heavier singers on stage, you cover them up with tons of fabric.

Act 2 starts of with a love scene of Cellini and his crush Teresa - with him stripping down on stage to tight black muscle shirt and very brief black boxer briefs and lolling around on a sofa-bed. 

To spend the rest of the opera in that outfit, that too tight muscle shirt constantly slipping up and revealing naked belly wobbles. Lots of them actually, since the opera was staged by a choreographer who included lots of movement and dance elements.

Every once in a while the modernistic opera enactments do get it right! Totally delightful FFA eye-candy! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Nice surprise there


----------



## Rojodi

Paczki are back!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spent last night watching movies cuddled up with Jon. Finished all of my laundry today. My new desk from Jon (which accidentally got broken on NYE), was easily replaced and on its way for free - no hassle - thanks to Amazon being amazing. I just feel I have been productive, even though I have been in a slump the past few days with being sick and missing work... But I am finally getting over that and feeling much better! Just have to get over this cough.


----------



## Tad

Good luck kicking the cough x0emnem0x -- and thumbs up on the otherwise lovely time 

I'm happy to be walking to work in proper winter. I know I complain about the weather here sometimes and I certainly grumble when I have to spend a few minutes putting on all the required clothes, but there is something about walking through the cold air and over snowy ground that just grounds and invigorated me  I just seem to need a little winter in my life (a _little_ winter. It can go away in early March, really)


----------



## dwesterny

I don't own a toaster or microwave oven, but I own six different coffee makers. I am extremely satisfied with the latest one, an aeropress. Makes everything from standard strength french press style coffee (you can actually control the brew a little better) to espresso strength coffee, minus the crema. Supposedly if you build a lever and a collar to keep it from cracking the cup and tamp the coffee you can exert enough pressure to make full espresso with crema. I like the french press style better than my french press and the espresso strength better than my moka pot. It's also kind of fun to use this thing. It's one of those gadgets that lets you customize little facets endlessly. How long you soak, how fast you push through the filter, water temperature, grind size etc... I am totally thinking about getting a popcorn air popper because supposedly they work very well for roasting coffee beans at home if you get the right style. 






It is altogether possible I like the ways I can play with this thing as much as I like the actual coffee...


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> I don't own a toaster or microwave oven



There is life without toasting??? 

One can exist without an oven??? 

This is very difficult to believe....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

A microwave oven isn't a real oven!!

I have a toaster and an oven, thats it. I crave a microwave like...once a year, but people ask me how i can live without one. Even with a toaster, i usually use the oven.

----

Ran my dog in agility today and was finally able to figure out my chin/eye tilt to prevent him turning into me. Yay for small successes!!


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> There is life without toasting???
> 
> One can exist without an oven???
> 
> This is very difficult to believe....



I do have a regular oven, which I use for toasting. I rarely buy sliced bread, so a standard toaster wouldn't do me much good anyhow. 

As far as microwaves, I just have no need and dislike them for almost every purpose.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> .
> As far as microwaves, I just have no need and dislike them for almost every purpose.



As far as I'm concerned, the only thing a microwave is good for is reheating coffee. And around here coffee doesn't last long enough to need reheating.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm getting the chance to meet an old Dimmer in a couple of weeks and I'm pretty stoked about it. Also traveling for work to Oklahoma City and Portland this month. Life is...good.


----------



## loopytheone

If you don't like microwaves, how do you reheat food, guys? Most of my food is made in advance and reheated so I need a microwave.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> If you don't like microwaves, how do you reheat food, guys? Most of my food is made in advance and reheated so I need a microwave.


If I have to heat food I do it stovetop or oven, depending on what it is. I heard microwaves are very good for something called... um... "leftovers". I've no experience with those so I could not speak to that aspect. 

Current aeropress recipe!
-add 3 scoops finely ground dark roast (espresso grind)
-fill with 174 F /79 C water, stir for 10 seconds, press at a steady pace for 20 seconds or so making sure not to squeeze the grounds completely dry
-this produces about half a mug full of very strong and smooth coffee, pretty much like espresso although lower in temperature. The short extraction time and not overly squeezing the grinds seems to extract less tannins

I like to take this and add fully boiling water (as in an americano) and milk, 174 is a great extraction temperature but is colder than I like to drink very soon, the boiling water fixes that as well as making it a normal (though still very strong) coffee. Probably what I enjoy most about all these brewing options is that I get to make more firm decisions while brewing my morning coffee than I will probably commit to making for the rest of the day.:doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> If you don't like microwaves, how do you reheat food, guys? Most of my food is made in advance and reheated so I need a microwave.



Not really. Leftovers tend to be boring, so I turn them into something else: fried rice, refried beans, chili mac ... Some of my favorite dishes started as humble leftovers. 

"The subtle alchemist, that in a trice
Life's leaden metal into gold transmute."
--Omar Khayyam


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> I do have a regular oven,



Okay - that I can understand.

I don't see much point in pure microwaves either, I think the range of use is rather limited to heating; cooking in it gets weird results. My kitchen actually has 2 ovens: a regular large built in one with 3-way heat and a small convection one which also has a microwave function. 

And I'm admittedly a toast junkie - I also never buy sliced bread, but in loaves, mainly dark bread. But if it's over a day old, I'll toast the slices - simply love that taste.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Life is...good.



May it stay that way - happy 2016 Hozay!


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> If I have to heat food I do it stovetop or oven, depending on what it is. I heard microwaves are very good for something called... um... "leftovers". I've no experience with those so I could not speak to that aspect.



Haha, I guess I need to practice eating entire meals at once then! =p



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Not really. Leftovers tend to be boring, so I turn them into something else: fried rice, refried beans, chili mac ... Some of my favorite dishes started as humble leftovers.



I... I only know what one of those things is. I'm not a good cook, to be honest if I make something I have no idea how to turn it into something else, outside of magic.



agouderia said:


> Okay - that I can understand.
> 
> I don't see much point in pure microwaves either, I think the range of use is rather limited to heating; cooking in it gets weird results. My kitchen actually has 2 ovens: a regular large built in one with 3-way heat and* a small convection one which also has a microwave function. *
> 
> And I'm admittedly a toast junkie - I also never buy sliced bread, but in loaves, mainly dark bread. But if it's over a day old, I'll toast the slices - simply love that taste.



Wait, what? Ovens can microwave things?! Waaaaah?


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Wait, what? Ovens can microwave things?! Waaaaah?



Absolutely - I've had one ever since I moved into my first student apartment an eon ago. (The oven there was crap - and as stated, I did not plan on trying to survive without an oven).

They're perfect for a single household, will even bake cakes, but also simply heat & toast left-overs or do nice, small oven vegetables casseroles.

Imo a must for your new apartment - and you can always take it with you wherever you move. No installation fuss - just put it on the counter next to an electric socket - finito!

This is the amazon.co.uk link to the successor of the model I currently have:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MUZ3VI6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

From my point of view - a very good investment.


----------



## dwesterny

Planning on visiting friends on Friday, should be fun. Also 4 day weekend.


----------



## RentonBob

A very lucky win today by the Seahawks :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Planning on visiting friends on Friday, should be fun. Also 4 day weekend.




I bet you'll have a blast!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spend a whole 24+ hours with Jon and we came nowhere near killing each other. I'd say that a very good plus for future relationship expectations. We are low maintenance, so we're not easy to please, and I'm happy as long as he is around haha. He spend the night last night and we spent all day with each other. It was great. Definitely much needed.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Had my first ever First-Class flight. That shit is ridiculous. I'm very happy with my life, and I remind myself regularly of how well I have it, but then shit like this happens and I don't even know what to think. I was also interviewed by the wall street journal. My life is weird.


----------



## agouderia

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Had my first ever First-Class flight. That shit is ridiculous. I'm very happy with my life, and I remind myself regularly of how well I have it, but then shit like this happens and I don't even know what to think. I was also interviewed by the wall street journal. My life is weird.



Congratulations Hozay - that's called climbing the career ladder and getting ahead in life. WSJ is a good address for business journalism - you can be proud of yourself.


----------



## Tad

Very cool stuff, Hozay 

.... and I can't think of anyone I'd be happier to hear that from. I'm sure it is all very well deserved!


----------



## biglynch

So I had to get out of the pig of a job I had, but all else is good. Got a nice new job on the which looks like its got prospects. Also I'm all booked up for Vegas in July. 4th - 12, don't get there till 8pm but I get to go and see some 4th July parties.

Again if anyone wants to meet up and have some fun let me know.

Also I am loving life with the lady, she's been incredible. Need to save some extra cash and make her a lifetime fixture.

Hows everyone been, I have missed a lot of time here?


----------



## BigCutiePiper

I am happy I finally saw the new star wars!


----------



## dwesterny

Four day weekend starts... NOW!!!


----------



## Tad

Lois McMaster Bujold has a new Vorkosigan Saga book coming out, at long last !!!!!! :happy: :happy: :happy:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25155958-gentleman-jole-and-the-red-queen

I just wish I'd heard about it earlier, I'm way down the hold list at the library now  May have to go buy it, and she is an author I really don't mind paying to read, it is just hardbacks are spendy and all, and there is no way I'm waiting for the paperback publication.

And if you haven't read this series, and can tolerate any combination of: science fiction, social commentary, exploration of identity, examination of sexuality*, discussions of the nature of power, observational humour, comedies of manners, the strengths and weaknesses of cultural pride, and strongly drawn characters .... then you really should. I've read better individual books occasionally, but no better series--this one builds on its strengths to go new places, rather than circling the same territory as so many do.

* Yes, this includes one important character (a guy) who is fat and has a binge-eating issue of sorts who ends up with an awesome love interest, and a key secondary character who turns out to be an FA -- with interplanetary consequences. As well some of the twists of the main (male) character being short and with fragile bones (which really doesn't stop him from much--and as he points out 'we are all the same height when lying down'), and, well, a lot of other very human characters with their usual array of issues, although the books really are not highly sexual, but they are about people, so ....


----------



## dwesterny

I just got back from dinner with two of the most amazing, beautiful, entertaining and smart women I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. Probably going out for drinks with one in a bit too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Funny, the same thing just happened to me!!! Met a super hawt, awesome chick and a big handsome guy who was too frickin awesome!!

Might have traumatized him a bit with our raunchy talk and perviness, but I think he will bounce back


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Funny, the same thing just happened to me!!! Met a super hawt, awesome chick and a big handsome guy who was too frickin awesome!!
> 
> Might have traumatized him a bit with our raunchy talk and perviness, but I think he will bounce back



Odd coincidence and yeah fat guys do bounce.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Now you can tell everyone I look nothing like my picture!!! The game is up haha


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Now you can tell everyone I look nothing like my picture!!! The game is up haha



Way hotter in person.


----------



## Tad

A) cool!

B) jealous!


----------



## Rojodi

The Muses have helped me :bounce:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> A) cool!
> 
> B) jealous!



Don't be jealous! I am sure you are also "Way hotter in person".


----------



## fat hiker

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Had my first ever First-Class flight. That shit is ridiculous. I'm very happy with my life, and I remind myself regularly of how well I have it, but then shit like this happens and I don't even know what to think. I was also interviewed by the wall street journal. My life is weird.



So, Hozay, wasn't it nice to 'spread out' in First Class?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Got an emergency call from a former student today: she and her partner found a "throwaway" rabbit in the yard of their apartment complex and scooped it in. They already have three dogs, two cats, a bearded dragon, and a horse (who is boarded out), so of course they need a rabbit to complete the mix. They assured me that the rabbit would not be molested by either the dogs or cats, and my wife and I loaded them down with hay, rabbit pellets, a litter box, and advice. They're both highly responsible, compassionate ladies, and I know they'll give the bunny a good home.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Both my dogs did well at houseleague agility practice. All their mistakes were mine!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> A) cool!
> 
> B) jealous!



Haha. Tad....we talked about you


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Haha. Tad....we talked about you



Ack! *runs and hides under a rock.*

Actually, that is a lie, more like *briskly walks behind the rock and hopes nobody notices me*


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Haha. Tad....we talked about you



They talked about you, Tad. I was a slightly frightened observer.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The conversation was roughly; who would you want to meet on Dims?


----------



## Rojodi

Free latte and snacks at the local cafe, for being a nice person and leaving the electronics at home.


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> Free latte and snacks at the local cafe, for being a nice person and leaving the electronics at home.



That is great!


----------



## pagan22

About to put my feet up and go to bed. I always snuggle with my dog, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The conversation was roughly; who would you want to meet on Dims?



"You know who i would like to meet off of Dims?"

"No. Who?"

"Literally anyone else!"

"Like who?"

"Anyone that isn't you! This sucks! You suck!"

"So.... we're not going to make out then?"


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> "You know who i would like to meet off of Dims?"
> 
> "No. Who?"
> 
> "Literally anyone else!"
> 
> "Like who?"
> 
> "Anyone that isn't you! This sucks! You suck!"
> 
> "So.... we're not going to make out then?"



Wow Xy, you told me that conversation was between us. So how does Crumbling know?!?!?!?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Wow Xy, you told me that conversation was between us. So how does Crumbling know?!?!?!?


 
I TOLD you that the random dude to our left looked familiar!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Preface: I always wanted to own a pet racoon. i ended up with a kitten who might as well be one, eating everything, opening cupboards, and eith that same relentless energy.

I started training him like i do my dogs over the past few months - to look into my eyes, sit, down, come, paw, touch, stay, etc etc etc. one of the the overarching themes is to develop his skillset to solicit food and attention in appropriate ways. Don't leap onto my lap and wrestle the food out of my mouth - give me a sit or a down.

My hubby isnt as observant as me, so i taught the kitten two things - how to "beg" eith his little paws curled into his chest, and also, to lay down two feet away and i would throw food at him.

Long stoy short, he begged yesterday and it totally paid off, so he is definately using it again. This morning he hopped up on the couch while hub was eating his breakfast. Lay down calmly like two feet away, and waited for foot. He was like "...is he sick?" 

No!! He is learning!!so proud of my little trash panda!!


----------



## dwesterny

Nothing...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Nothing...



It isnt too late; you can retract it!!

=p

Edit: also cauliflower being only 3.50 today.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It isnt too late; you can retract it!!
> 
> =p
> 
> Edit: also cauliflower being only 3.50 today.



Non, je ne regrette rien

Also look at the time of your post. After midnight, that day had passed.


----------



## Rojodi

Arby's dropped one of my 4 potato cakes. I saw that they had curly fries ready, I asked for a small one of those instead of another cake. The girls gave me a medium


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

agouderia said:


> Congratulations Hozay - that's called climbing the career ladder and getting ahead in life. WSJ is a good address for business journalism - you can be proud of yourself.





Tad said:


> Very cool stuff, Hozay
> 
> .... and I can't think of anyone I'd be happier to hear that from. I'm sure it is all very well deserved!



Thank you both. You're very generous with your kindness life is...good.


----------



## dwesterny

I made an awesome friend today, and she signed up to dims. Hopefully she'll post.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I made an awesome friend today, and she signed up to dims. Hopefully she'll post.



Explains why i am suddenly being neglected lol jk jk - i hope she posts and we can meet her!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Explains why i am suddenly being neglected lol jk jk - i hope she posts and we can meet her!



Aww that's not true. 


I would have neglected you anyway. :happy:


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> I just got back from dinner with two of the most amazing, beautiful, entertaining and smart women I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. Probably going out for drinks with one in a bit too.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Funny, the same thing just happened to me!!! Met a super hawt, awesome chick and a big handsome guy who was too frickin awesome!!
> 
> Might have traumatized him a bit with our raunchy talk and perviness, but I think he will bounce back


I'm glad you all had such a good time.  Although it makes my Friday night in the band hall serving Dr. Thunder to a bunch of middle schoolers seem even more pathetic by comparison.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Last night my dance studio held its showcase. After four months of obsessive practice, my partner and I executed a Viennese waltz which was no more complicated than quantum physics. Miraculously, I did not screw it up. I feel as if I have been given my life back. :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

MsBrightside said:


> I'm glad you all had such a good time.  Although it makes my Friday night in the band hall serving Dr. Thunder to a bunch of middle schoolers seem even more pathetic by comparison.



How is work??



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Last night my dance studio held its showcase. After four months of obsessive practice, my partner and I executed a Viennese waltz which was no more complicated than quantum physics. Miraculously, I did not screw it up. I feel as if I have been given my life back. :happy:



I am so, so envious you dance. I want to learn so badly!! Is this one type you know, or the first you have learned?


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How is work??


I actually volunteered for that; I should probably have my head examined for agreeing to some of this stuff.

But it's going OK--thanks for asking.  Pronouncing my last name is an ongoing challenge, though: one of the classes decided to christen me Ms. Snickerdoodle instead.


----------



## bigmac

On Wednesday my 21 year old Daughter starts a full-time job with benefits, sick days, vacation ... (the whole package). In doing so she joins her two older siblings as a self-sufficient adult. 

Also, a deal I've been working on since forever closed today -- lots of $$$ was wired into my account two hours ago. 

Its been a really good day (other than the fact I'm typing this from a Starbucks in Soledad CA .)


----------



## Tad

People at work were organizing a game of shinny on a local outdoor rink, and I said I was game .... before considering that I'd used a hockey stick once in over 25 years, and even that was nearly 15 years ago. And that since then I've picked up 20 pounds and a wobbly knee.

So I was a bit nervous this morning, but it went fine. My knee isn't going to be best happy with me, and the ice was pretty terrible due to a thaw Sunday-Monday, but we all had a lot of fun, the sun was shining .... and hey, we were Canadians shooting a puck around outdoors


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat hiker said:


> So, Hozay, wasn't it nice to 'spread out' in First Class?



I thought I had responded to this, but it was seriously the best. So much leg room, the seats were bigger, and they kept on bringing around snacks for me to eat. I could feel the seatbelt getting tighter with each round of snacks.


----------



## Rojodi

Listened to two Polish grandmothers speak to each other in Starbucks. It made me remember my great-grandmother and the other relatives speaking so we wouldn't understand their gossip and swearing.


----------



## Crumbling

Rojodi said:


> It made me remember my great-grandmother and the other relatives speaking so we wouldn't understand their gossip and swearing.



My mother has an awful habit of talking smack about people when she thinks they can't understand her. One day it will bite her in the ass.

I was once riding a bus with a very petite asian friend, while a group of Italian exchange students were engaged in a loud and graphic discussion of whether we were a couple and how we might engage in assorted bedroom activities.
Which is weird, because they all seemed quite subdued after my polyglot friend spent the final half block of our ride addressing most of their concerns in detail.


----------



## ODFFA

This has been the best weekend I've had in a long time. Mainly spent indoors and with my MrSensible. I'm officially in love with Final Fantasy XI, and I discovered about 4 albums' worth of mind-blowing new songs. I even managed to get a bit of work done and not eat pizza. We watched a Celine Dion video on YouTube, a couple episodes of Battlestar Galactica and the second Ninja Turtles movie in honour of our childhoods. I love the vast, unprejudiced range of things we both like experiencing together. That's probably what I'm happiest about :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> This has been the best weekend I've had in a long time. Mainly spent indoors and with my MrSensible. I'm officially in love with Final Fantasy XI, and I discovered about 4 albums' worth of mind-blowing new songs. I even managed to get a bit of work done and not eat pizza. We watched a Celine Dion video on YouTube, a couple episodes of Battlestar Galactica and the second Ninja Turtles movie in honour of our childhoods. I love the vast, unprejudiced range of things we both like experiencing together. That's probably what I'm happiest about :happy:



Congrats, is this a visit? We need details and are clearly entitled because of... reasons.


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Congrats, is this a visit? We need details and are clearly entitled because of... reasons.



Not yet. 'Tis the magic of modern technology


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> I even managed to get a bit of work done and *not* eat pizza.


Let me fix this sentence for you:
I even managed to get a bit of work done and eat pizza.



ODFFA said:


> Not yet. 'Tis the magic of modern technology


Fancy! Cheers and hopefully you'll be getting together in person soon!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had a dinner to attend tonight to welcome new employees. The CEO couldn't make it due to the flu, so I got to lead the dinner in a roundabout way. I'm feeling more and more successful with every passing day.


----------



## kittymahlberg

It's Fat Tuesday, y'all!

Christmas is still my favorite holiday, but Fat Tuesday wins the best name award. :wubu: Even when I was a kid, I was like, "Woah, is that really what it's called?

BEST. NAME. EVER."

Also it involves copious amounts of sweets, which were offered and consumed at my workplace.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm feeling more and more successful with every passing day.



We've believed that about you for a long time now 

~~~~~~

I'm rapturously happy about Uber! Used it today for the first time. I honestly expected not to have any public transport options ever for as long as I was living here. For a non-driving South African, it's pretty much a godsend, really.


----------



## Tad

Glad that is is making your life better, Odette!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'm happy that we are getting a patch of properly cold Winter weather. I may not love having to bundle up whenever I go outside, but all the same things feel more proper now. (And it should help the state of the canal and other outdoors skating venues )


----------



## Tad

A group from work booked some &#8216;last-minute’ ice for noon today, and we went and played some pick-up hockey. The schools were off today, so a few people brought kids along to play too. It was a lot of fun, but I admit that after the first 15 minutes I was feeling rather like a pylon &#8211; had nothing resembling quick movement, just lumbering along. But with the mix of experience and skills that was still OK. So overall a happy for being to have fun at it despite being old, fat, incredibly rusty, and out of shape.

A lot of people said they’d like to do it again, so maybe this will give me incentive to try and get a little more wind back. (only maybe, because I just loath exercise for its own sake)


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> A group from work booked some last-minute ice for noon today, and we went and played some pick-up hockey. The schools were off today, so a few people brought kids along to play too. It was a lot of fun, but I admit that after the first 15 minutes I was feeling rather like a pylon  had nothing resembling quick movement, just lumbering along. But with the mix of experience and skills that was still OK. So overall a happy for being to have fun at it despite being old, fat, incredibly rusty, and out of shape.
> 
> A lot of people said theyd like to do it again, so maybe this will give me incentive to try and get a little more wind back. (only maybe, because I just loath exercise for its own sake)



Shovelling and trudging along through the snow can be done at slightly faster rates.... does that count as exercise?


----------



## Rojodi

fat hiker said:


> Shovelling and trudging along through the snow can be done at slightly faster rates.... does that count as exercise?



Yes it does!
10 minutes of shoveling counts as 30-45 minutes of dreadmill work!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> A 30-year nightmare has ended, Antonin Scalia has finally gone home to Hell. I'm so wired I don't think I'll sleep for a week. This is some Malcolm Butler INT-style ecstasy.



I think it's important to distinguish between the man and his beliefs. From everything I have read, it appears that Antonin Scalia was sincere in his beliefs and stood up for what he thought was good and true; I respect him for that, even though I found his beliefs repugnant. If we demonize whoever disagrees with us, we lose the opportunity for civil discourse.


----------



## dwesterny

I went to the movies for the first time in over 15 years this weekend and it was awesome fun. Despite the company I was forced to endure. I had trouble fitting into movie theater seats back in college even and just stopped going, I knew they added accommodations for fatties but never bothered trying. This was a "VIP theater" with big giant recliners and food service to your seats (and booze!), it was excellent. 

Honestly my movie buddy was awesome and I owe her a thank you for donating about 20% of her seat to my fat ass. Despite being really big recliners with the armrest down would have still been a squeeze, lol. Although when she blamed me for breaking the escalator...


----------



## BigChaz

I made a pie for valentines day and it came out really good


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I went to the movies for the first time in over 15 years this weekend and it was awesome fun. Despite the company I was forced to endure. I had trouble fitting into movie theater seats back in college even and just stopped going, I knew they added accommodations for fatties but never bothered trying. This was a "VIP theater" with big giant recliners and food service to your seats (and booze!), it was excellent.
> 
> Honestly my movie buddy was awesome and I owe her a thank you for donating about 20% of her seat to my fat ass. Despite being really big recliners with the armrest down would have still been a squeeze, lol. Although when she blamed me for breaking the escalator...



Goddammit I wanna hang out with you all so bad! Get your asses over to England! =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You stepped on the escalator and it stopped. Cooincidence? I think not!! Besides, i didn't blame you. I merely whipped around with merriment in my eyes and laughed silently at you! You are the one who cruelly said you hated me, sniffsniff!

It was awesome fun - my movie buddy was fun enough that it made watching. 2.5 hours of Leo crawling through the snow and eating dead things as his lips became more and more chapped bearable hehe.

He is fun Loopy! He was so cute. I'm like, there are inches here you can take up, and he was all like no! I shall squish myself to the side in an effort to be gallant and not take up your space! Then he had a few beers, and the inevitable fat settling took place 

Ps he cleans up very very nicely in a shirt and blazer!! 

Pps dwes, mr xy says next time your in town we should all go to copa cabana and do cuban cigars (well, not me for that last)

---

My 1.5 yr old dog went to his first agility competition, and although he was entered "for exhibition only" because he is too young to be junping at his proper height....he goddamn rocked it.

I have a feeling he will be my competition dog i win with, at least short term. My other boy is too twitchy/revvy and isnt as forgiving with mistakes. It will take him longer to mature!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> I made a pie for valentines day and it came out really good



What kind of pie??


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> What kind of pie??



Raspberry and peach pie with lemon zest, brown sugar, and basil, and then dusted with powdered sugar. I winged it and just threw it together and it came out pretty great, but next time I'll use less zest and more brown sugar


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You stepped on the escalator and it stopped. Cooincidence? I think not!! Besides, i didn't blame you. I merely whipped around with merriment in my eyes and laughed silently at you! You are the one who cruelly said you hated me, sniffsniff!
> 
> *SNIP (kinda like you did to your poor baby cat)
> *
> Pps dwes, mr xy says next time your in town we should all go to copa cabana and do cuban cigars (well, not me for that last)


As I recall you also said "As soon as we sit down I'm posting about that on dimensions" 

Sounds good for next time, we'll have to see if we can snag Mel into coming too.



BigChaz said:


> Raspberry and peach pie with lemon zest, brown sugar, and basil, and then dusted with powdered sugar. I winged it and just threw it together and it came out pretty great, but next time I'll use less zest and more brown sugar


Basil in a pie, interesting. Sounds fancy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> Basil in a pie, interesting. Sounds fancy.



Doesn't it, though? Basil and...tomatoes! After all, they're a fruit, and some varieties are pretty sweet. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Doesn't it, though? Basil and...tomatoes! After all, they're a fruit, and some varieties are pretty sweet. Has anybody tried it?



Throw some mozzarella on top and I'm in.


----------



## agouderia

BigChaz said:


> Raspberry and peach pie with lemon zest, brown sugar, and basil, and then dusted with powdered sugar. I winged it and just threw it together and it came out pretty great, but next time I'll use less zest and more brown sugar



Recipe please???? :batting:

Sounds like a very interesting combination - I can totally see, no sorry, taste it working...

I've done peach with thyme and honey (... comes out great and for our cheese friends here grilled with baguette and fresh goat's cheese) - and have several recipes for lime&basil (mousse gateau & ice cream) which both are fantastic.


----------



## BigChaz

agouderia said:


> Recipe please???? :batting:
> 
> Sounds like a very interesting combination - I can totally see, no sorry, taste it working...
> 
> I've done peach with thyme and honey (... comes out great and for our cheese friends here grilled with baguette and fresh goat's cheese) - and have several recipes for lime&basil (mousse gateau & ice cream) which both are fantastic.



I'll try...I just kind of winged it. For the crust, I cheated, and bought a pie crust at the local bakery...theirs is so good and buttery and fresh...and I hate making pie crust.


*Ingredients*

Peaches - _(um, enough for a pie)_
Raspberries - _(also enough for a pie, frozen (thawed) or fresh)_
Brown Sugar - _(1/2 Cup)_
Unsalted Butter - _(2 TBSP)_
White Sugar - _(1/4 Cup)_
Cornstarch - _(About 1 TBSP)_
Lemon
Basil - _(2 leavesish?)_
Flour - _(A couple TBSP)_
Salt - _(a few dashes)_

*Steps*

 Cover the bottom of your pie crust with a layer of flour and white sugar and salt, slightly less than 1/4 inch thick. This turns into an awesome, thick almost custard as it cooks and absorbs liquid. 

 Now spread a layer of raspberries (fresh or thawed) over the flour mixture

 Chiffonade the basil and get about 1 tsp of zest from the lemon. Make a cornstarch slurry (cold water)

 Slice your peaches into appropriate size and shape and saute them with a handful of raspberries in the butter and brown sugar until softened and glazed and delicious looking.

 Toss your lemon zest, basil, and cornstarch into the mixture and let it cook for about 30 seconds. Sorry, just eye ball the basil, I don't remember how much I put in. I just put in what seemed like a proper amount...a little basil goes a long way. Err on the side of less.

 Spoon the mixture out over top the raspberries in the crust.

 Bake until the crust is browned and the pie looks set and tasty

 Let cool and then dust with powdered sugar. Or make a a light and lemony glace and drizzle over the pie, that would probably be pretty rockin too


If anyone makes that, I hope it comes out good for you. Sorry for my imprecise instructions, I really did just wing it as I went. I can say that it tasted great. I don't like really super sweet desserts, so this one still has some tart from the raspberries and zing from the lemon. If you enjoy a sweeter dessert, add more brown sugar for a darker, more caramel flavor with the fruit.


----------



## agouderia

Thank you! Sounds great! :eat2:

It's precise enough for me - I know how much fruit fits into my pie springforms.

Especially doing the raspberries as a coulis on the bottom with the basil on top sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I just discovered sketchmob.com and now I have a million additional things to spend my not-so-disposable income on.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think it's important to distinguish between the man and his beliefs. From everything I have read, it appears that Antonin Scalia was sincere in his beliefs and stood up for what he thought was good and true; I respect him for that, even though I found his beliefs repugnant. If we demonize whoever disagrees with us, we lose the opportunity for civil discourse.


I know a few decent people with repugnant beliefs and am even related to some. His beliefs that black people's votes should be suppressed and that gay sex should remain illegal weren't the problem, it's that he used his power to try to make his appalling bigotry the law of the country, regardless of how laughably inconsistent his logic was from case to case.
Shit, Bull Connor was sincere in his beliefs too. Does it really matter?
As for civil discourse, if you're familiar with the vile dissenting opinions he's written over the years it's clear his long-overdue death brings us closer to a civil discourse regardless of how much I revel in his well-deserved eternity of suffering.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I...may have been a skosh over-excited by recent developments. Then again, who's to say??


----------



## Yakatori

I don't see why it's such a big deal anyway. Personality-wise, he kind of relished the role of being seen as a villain, he liked the idea of being personally-despised, hated. At least that's my impression.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Rage cleaning for 3 hrs yesterday resulted in an almost organized house. A few more hours and it should be lovely!!


----------



## Tad

Xy: I hope that the cause of your rage has passed!

The boy passed his road test for driving yesterday. Now he can drive the expressway and drive on his own. Yay! Don’t have to pick him up late at night from friend’s places, and have a co-driver for road trips that use the expressway  (I haven’t heard back yet how much my car insurance is going up, I might be less cheerful about this after I get that information). Also happy that after getting 51cm (~20 inches) of snow on Tuesday, things are already pretty much cleaned up and back to normal, at least around here. Yesterday was an interesting day for the driving test, as a lot of streets were still missing parts of lanes due to snow banks not being pushed all the way back yet. Today things seem much better.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Phone calls with the beau, and then spending time with him while he worked. Even when we don't do anything special, just being with him is a mood booster. He makes me laugh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> We've believed that about you for a long time now
> 
> ~~~~~~
> 
> I'm rapturously happy about Uber! Used it today for the first time. I honestly expected not to have any public transport options ever for as long as I was living here. For a non-driving South African, it's pretty much a godsend, really.



That's very generous of you, thank you. 

I had a dinner tonight and had the chance to hang out with coworkers I don't normally hang out with. 'Twas a good time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes! Everything was disorganized and messy and dirty, so i needed to rip everything out of every drawer and clean/organized.

I don't know of other cooks/bakers have this; but when half of my baking stuff reaches 1/4 amount i need to kill it so i can get a new package. Seeing all those mostly empty packages taking up space drives me crazy!

So i basically had a bakeout by myself lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Meeeaaattttt


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Meeeaaattttt



Given what I know about you, I would say there is a 15% chance that this is the jerky-ed flesh of some person who made you angry.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Clearly not a bhm tho. Too fatty for jerky. Needs to be lean, Mr. Todd.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Clearly not a bhm tho. Too fatty for jerky. Needs to be lean, Mr. Todd.



These are desperate times, Mrs. Lovett and desperate measures are called for...


----------



## dwesterny

Good start to the week, woke up 20 minutes before my alarm goes off and didn't feel like sleeping any more. Given the 10-15 minites I usually take getting out of bed that meant a good amount of extra time this morning. Had an extra long super hot shower, stopped and got a real breakfast sandwich with bacon, egg and cheese on a buttered roll (take that arteries!!!) and had an extra cup of coffee. Far more pleasant than my typical lumbering irritable zombie morning.


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_Too fatty for jerky._"



What's it going to be? Something for dogs....or humans?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That was beef jerky for people.

I also made my dogs some chicken jerky and dried sweet potato though! They love it.

Its...an intimidating amount of meat. Way more than you'd get for 50 bucks of premade jerky tho.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ......Its...an intimidating amount of meat......



That's what she said. 

Those never get old. At least when you have a juvenile sense of humor like I do.


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Meeeaaattttt



How come you're such a jerk-y?

Puns never die in here!


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> How come you're such a jerk-y?
> 
> Puns never die in here!


I love puns about dehydrated foods, but then again I've always had a dry sense of humor.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> I love puns about dehydrated foods, but then again I've always had a dry sense of humor.



At least we're not making bread jokes and showing our rye senses of humor. :doh:


----------



## Crumbling

Rojodi said:


> At least we're not making bread jokes and showing our rye senses of humor. :doh:



the last thing we knead is a pun thread.


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_That was beef jerky for people.
> 
> I also made my dogs some chicken jerky and dried sweet potato though!_"


How'd you get into that?

Are you from a family that eats a lot of jerky? Or does it have something to do with the dogs?

I enjoy a Slim-Jim now and again. But the other jerky I've tried (teriyaki) just seems too sticky-sweet, for me, for what I imagine it should taste like. Although, maybe I'd enjoy a better quality more.


----------



## dwesterny

Yakatori said:


> How'd you get into that?
> 
> Are you from a family that eats a lot of jerky? Or does it have something to do with the dogs?
> 
> I enjoy a Slim-Jim now and again. But the other jerky I've tried (teriyaki) just seems too sticky-sweet, for me, for what I imagine it should taste like. Although, maybe I'd enjoy a better quality more.


Teriyaki sauce is mostly sugar like a lot sauces out there, so I can imagine it leaving a sticky sweet residue. There is some high quality jerky available, but even the commercial stuff just without that flavoring would be less sweet.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Both me and my hubby have food intolerance of different types, so over the past five years I have been cooking more and more from scratch to accomodate it. There is so much insane filler that makes my stomach bloat with intense pain or causes his legs to swell. Even a 'healthy' salad eating out causes us issues.

So it was either stop eating 90% of foods (we can no longer have premade goods without pain) or get creative! I can eat home made beef jerky (which was not creepily sweet) but a few pieces of manufactured stuff and I am twisting in pain. This isn't by the way, restricted to cheap crap. The same thing happens at nice steak restaurants. And yet, if i make the same thing at home there is no issue.

So; next on my list to make? Home made cheeses and bread. 

And to make home made bread I want to do this right and find the grains to grind fresh; none of this enriched flour stuff. Complex, yo!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got super drunk last night with my internet friend, anyway, he bought me a PS4 webcam off of my Amazon wish list and made my night and day. Now I can stream PS4 with a webcam!


----------



## landshark

Today is my 10th anniversary and I took the day off today and tomorrow. Some much needed time off and an awesome milestone for me and my wife!


----------



## Tad

happily_married said:


> Today is my 10th anniversary and I took the day off today and tomorrow. Some much needed time off and an awesome milestone for me and my wife!



Congrats!

Doing anything in particular, or just enjoying some down time together? (I assume that she is off too!)


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Meeeaaattttt



Fuckin hell that looks delicious. I am a jerky fiend.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> Fuckin hell that looks delicious. I am a jerky fiend.



Try not to rush me, i am a delicate flower


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Try not to rush me, i am a delicate flower



When jerky is involved there are no rules


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Full contact sport rules noted. Good thing the boys bring their own padding.


----------



## landshark

Tad said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Doing anything in particular, or just enjoying some down time together? (I assume that she is off too!)



Thanks! I took today and tomorrow off. She's a SAHM and we just enjoyed the down time. We'll go out tomorrow night without our kids. School night tonight so it was hard to get a sitter.


----------



## Tad

Enjoy the kid free night! Those are precious.

How old are your kids now?


----------



## Rojodi

I had a second Tweet read on ESPN this afternoon. Whoohoo!


----------



## Tad

I don't have a whole lot of hair left, but every 2-3 weeks I've still had to go give 12-15 bucks to a barber to get what little I have trimmed up neatly. Finally I bought a razor kit a few weeks back, but I was a bit chicken to use it .... but between one thing and another I hadn't gotten my hair cut in way too long and it was really bugging me this morning.

I was otherwise ready to head out in pretty good time, so grabbed the kit, trimmed things, and I think it came out pretty well. Only took about ten minutes including clean up of the mess -- which is no faster than the time at a barber, but saves having to get to one and possibly wait, as well as the whole cost thing. 

Now, when I get home tonight I'll ask wife to check if I missed anywhere on the back of my head. I'm thinking I need to get a hand mirror so I can check that myself next


----------



## MattB

Good for you Tad, it gets easier the more you use it.

I use a blade to go all the way down now, but I used clippers for years until I just gave in and shaved it all off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!

And i feel vaguely nautical.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!
> 
> And i feel vaguely nautical.



Looks good! Where did you get it?

I get all of my dumb-bitch-work-dresses at Le Chateau.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Close!! Suzy Shier!


----------



## Tad

Very fetching, Xy!

And Matt, thanks for the words of encouragement  I'm not crazy about my skull, so like to keep at least a light shroud of camouflage around it for now, but I'm sure the day will come where I'll be all 'screw, for the 15 hairs left I'm just shaving them off!"


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!
> 
> And i feel vaguely nautical.



Mmmm purdy!


----------



## fructose01

I am happy today because make a deal with client, but have some problem with my girlfriend


----------



## BigChaz

fructose01 said:


> I am happy today because make a deal with client, but have some problem with my girlfriend



...did you have sex with the client?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> ...did you have sex with the client?



I don't THINK that was meant, but that was how I read it too a bit.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!
> 
> And i feel vaguely nautical.



You look gorgeous, Xy! :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!
> 
> And i feel vaguely nautical.


Hel-LO Sailor! 


(Sorry, just had to get that out there. No actual cats were harmed in the making of this catcall. Indeed, none were even called -- not that they'd respond anyhow, since no kibble was involved. You know how cats are.)


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After weeks of searching, i found a work appropriate, flattering dress!!!
> 
> And i feel vaguely nautical.



Great dress Xy!

How about upping the nautical with a slim red belt and maybe red patent heels??? For the lady admiral look...


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I don't THINK that was meant, but that was how I read it too a bit.



Dude sold his girlfriend for cash. Sounds like he offered a discount too.


----------



## dwesterny

Got a new phone (unlocked) and switched carriers. Cut my monthly bill in half while more than doubling my data limit (10 gigs up from four). I was also paying for roaming data and voice when I went to Canada, with this plan it's free. Cricket wireless.


----------



## Rojodi

I shaved 2 minutes off my walking from home time, from 25 minutes to 23. Granted, the wind was pushing me most of the way. LOL


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## Melian

My god, that James Corden does seem to love being naked. I think I'm still wet from last night, watching his realtor bit where he stripped and jumped into a freezing pool.

I'd give him a serious fucking or five (don't mention that he has a wife and kids.....what a turn off).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Didn't this this but a brief related google search perked my thursday up

Ps: TY all re: dress!!


----------



## Melian

I only started watching his show recently, but goddamn, the guy is sexy as hell. He _almost _makes my bf jealous (for reference, he is never jealous of anyone).


----------



## dwesterny

My brother is starting his own business (recruiting/staffing) and one of his first clients is in my field. I can easily save him a lot of research time. We don't talk as much as we should (probably mostly my fault) so I'm glad to be able to help.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My dogs won their brace RallyO competitive obedience title today (aka they have to do synchronized, complex obedience on leash)


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dogs won their brace RallyO competitive obedience title today (aka they have to do synchronized, complex obedience on leash)



Congrats for you and the dogs!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dogs won their brace RallyO competitive obedience title today (aka they have to do synchronized, complex obedience on leash)



Oh wow, well done! I didn't even know they did brace RallyO! That's awesome!

On a slightly less impressive dog show related note, Kiki had her first big-girl show yesterday! She met her Uncle Brodie and won Best Puppy in Breed! She was a running, jumping, wiggling puppy but for a 6 month old baby she did really well! Proud of you, Kiki-wiki!


----------



## Tad

Grats to the dogs and their people


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Aww grats kiki! Show handling is extra hard with all the "politics" - way to go!


----------



## loopytheone

Kiki says thanks everyone! 

View attachment kikishow.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg look at those eyes!!


----------



## Tad

We went and saw Zootopia yesterday, and I enjoyed it surprisingly much. Amongst other goodness, they included a (secondary) character that I could relate to: Officer Clawhauser

http://i1.wp.com/www.slashfilm.com/...Zootopia-Benjamin-Clawhauser.jpg?fit=700,2000

http://40.media.tumblr.com/cc3489eb384d583d6bce8dbf4cdc333a/tumblr_inline_o0bb8loLO71sex5w5_500.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am so excited to see this!!!


----------



## tankyguy

Zootopia 2: "OK, so maybe rabbits can be cops, but maybe let's not rush into having sloth paramedics."


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Kiki says thanks everyone!



Ooooh - Kiki is adorable!



Tad said:


> We went and saw Zootopia yesterday, and I enjoyed it surprisingly much. Amongst other goodness, they included a (secondary) character that I could relate to: Officer Clawhauser
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/www.slashfilm.com/...Zootopia-Benjamin-Clawhauser.jpg?fit=700,2000
> 
> http://40.media.tumblr.com/cc3489eb384d583d6bce8dbf4cdc333a/tumblr_inline_o0bb8loLO71sex5w5_500.jpg



What a cutie fat cat! 

Looks like I might need to reassess going to watch Zoomania.
I saw the trailer and was like "meeegh" - but then they omitted this Officer Clawhauser in it...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

26 people viewing the bhm board at once.


----------



## Crumbling

Two of my empty cows sold to a good home today, this is a weight off my mind because if they go to auction there is always a chance they will go direct to slaughter once sold.

They'll be staying put for a month or so yet... they'll get moved on sale day.. which makes sense because it minimises gathering and handling... and people will have transporters on the road all day anyhow.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

How many more do you have to sell off?


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How many more do you have to sell off?



Another three. Two are in calf.. I sold off most of them at the end of last year.


----------



## dwesterny

It is altogether possible I just purchased a 20" tall viking drinking horn. It may be arriving in 2 days.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Awesome, dwes!!

---

Doc Feelgood recommended a bread book. It came. I read. I baked, and damn if it wasn't better than my previous attempts! The book was more scientific than i thought it would be. Going to play around a bit and see if i can't make it even better!


----------



## Roy C.

Having some memories of years past. Getting on Dim after long absence....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome back, Roy!

Dwes - drunk ts night just got more interesting


----------



## Rojodi

So many naughty tale ideas


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Welcome back, Roy!
> 
> Dwes - drunk ts night just got more interesting



Haha, I'm not sure using this for serious drinking is a good idea. Way too much to cleanup when I drunkenly spill it. I think I'm going to order a smaller one, this thing holds about 2 bottles of wine. I want one that is closer to maybe a pint. The length of the horn is fine, I just wasn't expecting this much girth. Way more girth than my mouth can handle in comfort, you know? Besides it's mostly like decorative so two would look nice. Or something.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A former student of mine -- one of the best I ever had -- just got hired by my university. I'm happy for him and happy at the prospect of seeing him after many years! :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

I finally found File' powder (ground sassafras leaves) in the supermarket.  Tonight I'm making gumbo! :eat1:


----------



## dwesterny

Hahahahaha I am an idiot after a few (dozen?) bourbons.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My babe turned 30 today! We had a good day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Stardew Valley. It is harvest moon and animal crossing rolled into one complete PC game. I am in rapture and jonesing for it!


----------



## dwesterny

Ordered serious pizza making supplies. A steel baking slab to cook it at really high temperature, a peel to take off the slab without burning my dumb ass and the proper 00 flour for making 'za crust.


----------



## Melian

Just counting the days until I get to see Puscifer. :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Been a while, but I finished a flash story, in less than an hour.


----------



## warwagon86

Off for easter weekend here and on my last night shift for a week - off to Canberra for the weekend to party hard! 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> Just counting the days until I get to see Puscifer. :happy:


But I already showed it to you in the other thread...


----------



## Cobra Verde

The admin personally PMed me to ask for help in fundraising. It looks like people are finally realizing what an important member of the board I am.


----------



## Tad

This is a few days late, but whatever .... Easter morning I'm just sitting down to breakfast, when what should I see go across our backyard but a rabbit. We've lived in this house for about 17 years, and I don't think we've ever seen a rabbit in our yard before (there was one we saw in a neighbours yard several years back), and given that what little grass we have was still covered in ice and snow (the grassy areas are where we dump the snow from where we park, so those piles take a while to melt down) so there was no real reason for it to be in our yard .... so I had to conclude that I finally got to see the Easter Bunny!


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> This is a few days late, but whatever .... Easter morning I'm just sitting down to breakfast, when what should I see go across our backyard but a rabbit. We've lived in this house for about 17 years, and I don't think we've ever seen a rabbit in our yard before (there was one we saw in a neighbours yard several years back), and given that what little grass we have was still covered in ice and snow (the grassy areas are where we dump the snow from where we park, so those piles take a while to melt down) so there was no real reason for it to be in our yard .... so I had to conclude that I finally got to see the Easter Bunny!



That's so awesome! =D


----------



## Jeannie

Tad said:


> This is a few days late, but whatever .... Easter morning I'm just sitting down to breakfast, when what should I see go across our backyard but a rabbit. We've lived in this house for about 17 years, and I don't think we've ever seen a rabbit in our yard before (there was one we saw in a neighbours yard several years back), and given that what little grass we have was still covered in ice and snow (the grassy areas are where we dump the snow from where we park, so those piles take a while to melt down) so there was no real reason for it to be in our yard .... so I had to conclude that I finally got to see the Easter Bunny!



This made me smile. Sweet.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Stardew Valley. It is harvest moon and animal crossing rolled into one complete PC game. I am in rapture and jonesing for it!



Just got this gifted to me the other day, luckily, lmao. I am now obsessed as well.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its soo good. Brings back all the feels from harvest moon and animal crossing. I do not play well with tutorials, so my hubby was totally floored when i told him within minutes how the game worked. It is basically almost an clone of those two games (which is totaly great)!


----------



## Rojodi

Made a change as to what genre I'm writing for next month's Camp NaNoWriMo challenge: Not attaching myself to just one. I'm relieved. Twenty thousand words total, short stories in erotic, fantasy, action/adventure, science fiction genres.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sister is going to UK to school to be a teacher. Which, because we don't live together, came from left field. Anywho, she is looking for a part time job to make extra cash before she goes.

I was so happy to be able to post on facebook and tag an old friend, who instantly responded telling her to hit him up at the upcoming job fair. 

I like being successful myself, but it gives me a different kind of joy when my connection/networks help others. If she works out, he gets a good temp employee, and she gets a good temp boss.

Fingers crossed for her - and for success in school!!!


----------



## Rojodi

I did some writing, 2437 words of a time travel novella.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sister is going to UK to school to be a teacher. Which, because we don't live together, came from left field. Anywho, she is looking for a part time job to make extra cash before she goes.
> 
> I was so happy to be able to post on facebook and tag an old friend, who instantly responded telling her to hit him up at the upcoming job fair.
> 
> I like being successful myself, but it gives me a different kind of joy when my connection/networks help others. If she works out, he gets a good temp employee, and she gets a good temp boss.
> 
> Fingers crossed for her - and for success in school!!!



If you decide to come visit her then stop by and pay me a visit too! =D


----------



## CleverBomb

My computer is finally unpacked and set up in the new house. That's nice.

The Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb had hers up and running a week and a half ago. 

If this were "What were you happy about a week ago" I'd have a pretty good entry.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Mrs. Bomb...lmfao


----------



## CleverBomb

Ok, I'll just backdate this to last Sunday. 

Note that I'm posting this in the "What are you Happy About" thread. (This is a spoiler.)

We -- that is, the aforementioned Mrs. Bomb, our adorable French Bulldog, our sleek black cat, and I -- just moved into our new home last weekend. The movers arrived on Thursday to do the packing, and made quick work of it despite the awkwardness of having to do so around two pets. The pupster was fine out on the patio, with either my wife or I out there to keep him company. The cat mostly minded his own business, being locked in one or the other bedroom, out of the way of the movers. Oh, and to keep him from escaping; he's an indoor-only cat, despite still having his claws (he's polite enough to mostly keep them to himself even with strangers). 

By the end of the day, they'd managed to block one of the bedroom doors from being closed, with boxes, so we put up one of the 4-foot tall gates we use to keep the Frenchie from wandering into the wrong room across the doorway in an attempt to keep the cat in. 

Minor detail: the cat doesn't care much for gravity, and in turn gravity doesn't pay too much attention to what the cat's getting away with doing. (It's one of his more endearing talents.) So, the 4-foot gate wasn't really a barrier... and after calling out to the movers to close the doors to the outside and a brief chase, kittycat was relocated to a room that we could close the door on. (That was foreshadowing.)

The movers come back the next day to load up the boxes and haul them to the new house, without further incident. My lovely and talented better half takes the dog and our essential household goods (ice chests with the contents of the fridge, her computer and work files, a few days worth of clothes for us, and so on) in our car as the movers head over to the new place. After some final cleanup, I trap the cat in his carrier, empty and take the litterbox and other pet-related supplies and head for the new place in Mrs. Bomb's truck. Kittycat does NOT like being locked up, and gives me an earful the whole way there despite my best efforts to reassure him that he's a good kitty and he'll really like the new house -- it's got stairs, and a view, and all sorts of things for a cat to enjoy, and we're almost there. Nope. Little guy wasn't buying it. 

So, we get there and they're still loading stuff into the house. Dog's in an exercise pen upstairs on the deck, so I put the cat into the downstairs bathroom, latch the door securely, and tell one of the moving crew not to use that bathroom and to pass that on to the rest of them. Mrs. Bomb is downstairs telling the workers where the boxes go there, and I'm upstairs doing likewise. After an hour or two, I wander downstairs to talk to her, and... you guessed it: the downstairs bathroom door is open, and the cat's nowhere to be found. 

We check behind doors, inside the cabinet under the bathroom sink, throughout the house, around the yard, up and down the street... he's gone. 

In a strange neighborhood miles from home. 
With no orientation even to the house.
With no collar (but he was chipped). 
In an area with coyotes and foxes and feral dogs.
It's getting dark. 

I'm inconsolable. My wife tried with all her hope and faith and no small amount of stoicism, but I couldn't see it as anything other than hollow words -- my sweet, handsome cat was gone. Without even getting to play on the stairs, or enjoy the view from the second-floor windows...
He trusted me to care for him, and I failed him. 
And the last he saw of me was when I locked him into the bathroom, after having caged him up in the pet carrier. 

This was supposed to be a happy day, new house, new start, sunny day.... and then this shadow over it -- forever. 

That night, we marked all the doors and corners of the house with the remnants out of the litterbox, left his kitty condo and cat tree outside, and hoped for the best. Even if he couldn't hunt, he knew how to walk up to people and demand to be fed, and still had his claws.

We left the doors open, but he didn't come back. We thought we saw him the next day, but it might have been one of the neighbor's cats -- one of whom broke my heart that afternoon because she looked a lot like him but turned out not to be him after all. And the peacocks around here sometimes squawk like an unhappy cat, in between sounding like they're calling for "HELP!". I cursed them for it that night. 

We became resigned to never seeing him again, but hoping he'd find a good home. He's good with people. He'd wanted adventure, and I supposed this was his chance. And if it came to it, I told my wife, her dog (he's a momma's pup, but loves us both) had trained him to defend himself in their daily wrestling sessions... that broke her stoicism into wracking sobs to match my own. Even the dog knew something was wrong, and sought out his absent companion -- he could tell from the scent markers we'd laid out that the cat was somewhere nearby, and couldn't be convinced otherwise. He's a bulldog, and once he's got something fixed in his mind, it's there for good whether he's right about it or not.

Sunday morning, we moved on to unpacking; it had to be done, but there was no happiness in it. I forlornly shook a box of kitty treats at the downstairs door while stacking up the empty boxes, as I had done dozens of times that weekend... and my wife heard a sad and lonely mew in response, from the direction of the downstairs bathroom! 

And there he was. Hiding. 

....in the under-sink cabinet we'd checked two days before -- and in which he most definitely was NOT hiding at that time. 

Little guy was none the worse for his adventures, though he did seem a bit hungry. Not that this is particularly unusual for him. To hear him tell it, nobody ever feeds him... even moments after you've just fed him. 

He's a bit more talkative than he used to be, and has settled in nicely. The commanding view from the upstairs windows pleases him, as does the spiral staircase. And the stacks of yet-to-be-unpacked boxes provide an ideal feline playground. 

We don't mind so much now when he decides to sit on one or the other of our computer keyboards while we're trying to get some work done. 

Because he's alive and here to do that. 

There's our kitty. 
Good kitty.


----------



## loopytheone

Oh my gosh, I'm so happy for you and Mrs. Bomb! Kitty cat, why you do that?!

My friend had something similar happen with her indoor cat, Junou. I went round and we couldn't find her anywhere, not with food, not with toys, not in any hiding spots... nowhere. There was no sign of her. We checked outside in case she had escaped and my friend was inconsolable because she figured the cat must have got out somehow and having never been outside before the chances of her finding her way back were slim.

We were on the phone to her mum telling her not to bother coming over to fetch the cat (Junou was going to be staying at hers whilst we went on a trip) when we suddenly heard this really quiet tapping noise. Eventually we managed to locate Junou; upside down and stuck on the inside of the sofa underneath one of the cushions. How she had got there or stayed completely still for six hours, I do not know.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am soooo happy kitty is safe!!! In my case my animas are kid surrogates. our movers were great but we had our 90 lb, not people or dog friendly Rhodesian in our bathroom. The only thing that kept then getting a face full of dog was that his number one priority was to protect me, so didn't pull out his teeth until he had skittered past all of them and hit my legs. Ever since then I don't trust anyone with them loose. 

My little asshole cat, on a similar vein, literally twined about my dogs legs and walked outside with them. Not a dart or scamper - a high stepping hahaha lookit me! Luckily I nabbed him.

Give kitty lots of treats


----------



## Tad

Oh thank goodness that the little houdini is safe! I bet he was hiding in the house all along, just hiding really, really, well. I have to admit, even knowing there was a happy ending, I nearly teared up a at a few points in that, just from the second-hand sads.

When I moved one cat, she spent the first two days hiding behind the washing machine, refusing to come out even for treats (except she obviously ventured forth somewhat at night because a bit of food was eaten and litter box was used). Moving can be pretty traumatic on them, but they do settle in nicely from what I've experienced. Maybe a bit easier on an indoor cat -- the outdoor cat we had when I was a kid didn't feel comfortable until she'd done the rounds of the block and put the fear of cat into all of the local dogs, which maybe wasn't our best introduction to the neighbours ...


----------



## FreeThinker

"The Fear of Cat" 



What a time to be out of rep!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got him for you! Loved that!


----------



## CleverBomb

He was a Little Cat in Search of Adventure.

Thanks for the well-wishes, all. 

He's watching me, from his perch atop a stack of boxes, as I type. I think I can hear him purring from here.


----------



## Tad

FreeThinker said:


> "The Fear of Cat"
> 
> 
> 
> What a time to be out of rep!



I was not joking about that. She was not a big cat, but like all cats she was pretty stretchy and agile, so anything smaller than a large german shepherd she could claw their noses. It doesn't take many cycles of that sort of aversion training to make a dog decide cats are not worth messing with. Like a lot of cats she was a cute, cuddly, little violent thug (granted, a dog had gone after her kittens one time (before she was spayed), so she may have had a particular antipathy there). 

But she also used to regularly bring home rabbits from the fields behind us, never could understand why we tried to stop her from going after birds, and generally didn't depend on us much for food in the Summer. So I think she just got some sort of psychopathic high from inflicting violence on other animals :doh: (she was a sweetheart with us, of course)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I know you weren't joking and as a cat owner I chuckle because I know the concept! My female indoor outdoor cat literally tan the neighbourhood and walked me to school every day.

My guys now are indoor and the breed is placid, but about every 3 months my big red faced male (12 lb) stalks up to my aussies (40-45 lbs) and proceeds to beat the crap out of them (well he tries, it is like being beaten with a cottonelle bathroom toilet paper roll). My dogs love it. He tries to bring on the fury of 1000 suns, but he is too cute.


----------



## CleverBomb

Feline-canine interactions can be amusing. 
For starters, when a dog rolls over on his back he's saying, "Ok, I'm done playing, you win. Next round!"
When a cat does that, it's saying, "Ok, I'm done playing. Now it's serious!"
...and has just doubled his effective weaponry by bringing the hind claws into play...

Our Frenchie always seems to feel it's unfair when the cat goes all pointy-clawed on him.


----------



## FreeThinker

Tad, I know this to be true. I shared 14 years with my Esmeralda, a vicious African killing machine who would flump over on her side for belly rubs when grabbed by the tail. 

Xyantha, never say you own a cat within earshot of the cuddly beast. You've been graced with the task of caring for one.


----------



## Rojodi

The "City" ham fat, once I removed the skin, just melted away. It smells wonderful, woke up the cats when I opened the oven.


----------



## Jeannie

GLORIOUS spring weather!! 69 and beautiful blooms everywhere you look.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm off work now, and even though I'm in an iffy mood, at least I don't work tomorrow...


----------



## Tad

The weather finally got seasonal! It is double digits outside -- and sunny


----------



## Rojodi

New wifi-capable printer arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> The weather finally got seasonal! It is double digits outside -- and sunny




If i could rep summer, i would!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm happy because it's a three day weekend for me and I've also decided to have myself a good cheat meal this evening. Pizza and these lovely things. :eat2:


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy because it's a three day weekend for me and I've also decided to have myself a good cheat meal this evening. Pizza and these lovely things. :eat2:



Wow, those look like real life PokePuffs, that you give to pokemon in the new games to make them like you! =D


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> I'm happy because it's a three day weekend for me and I've also decided to have myself a good cheat meal this evening. Pizza and these lovely things. :eat2:



I see an espresso cupcake. Nice. NOICE.


----------



## LeoGibson

It's a caramelo cupcake. Coffee cupcake with caramel buttercream icing and a caramel middle.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> It's a caramelo cupcake. Coffee cupcake with caramel buttercream icing and a caramel middle.




I want to have sex with that.


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> It's a caramelo cupcake. Coffee cupcake with caramel buttercream icing and a caramel middle.



:wubu: I kill for anything that has a caramel middle. ... :smitten:


----------



## bigmac

My old Volvo just turned 300,000 miles (483,000 km) and its still running fine (original engine and transmission).


----------



## loopytheone

Two friends/fans/supporters from Feabie have combined to buy me 5kgs of shortbread! I'm so damn happy!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Found a random iphone charger in a bag in my house.

YOINK! MINE!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got to hang out with beau, had some fun, laughs and perked up my mood (since I've been sick, I've just felt week and bleh), but we went to some game shop they play Magic at, to check it out. Bought a few things. Seems like we'll be going back, he's really excited to play some Friday Night Magic, but I won't be joining in for awhile. I'm such a noob.


----------



## MattB

Taxes are done, the annual ordeal is over.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Found a random iphone charger in a bag in my house.
> 
> YOINK! MINE!



If it was in your house the chances are it really was yours.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

True...but now i don't need to buy one!

----taxes are done! Hubby is going to take me copacabana next week!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Off work today, and for 2 more days. Time to catch up on sleep and do laundry, lol.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> True...but now i don't need to buy one!
> 
> ----taxes are done! Hubby is going to take me copacabana next week!



I thought you both hated traveling. ... especially to beaches   
And Copacabana is the epitome of beach. ....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Copacabana is a brazillian steakhouse in toronto too 

I get to watch him glut himself :blush:


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Copacabana is a brazillian steakhouse in toronto too



An excellent example for the need to be aware of the differences between micro- and macro-perspective. Because 99.99% of the world population that has heard the term before thinks "Rio" and not "Toronto" (.... and more bums than steaks....)

Have fun nevertheless!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One reason I find Google so facinating; the first result for me is a picture of the island, followed by a link to the steakhouse. Google has this ability to shoot that macro/micro curve, as well as offer info like "are you aware that it is also sexual slang?" Lol


----------



## dwesterny

Copacabana to me brings to mind a famous NYC nightclub. Featured as a location in many classic films.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iayYZLB__5Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iayYZLB__5Y[/ame]


----------



## Tad

I generally find casino's entirely odious, but I was amused that the local casino ran a promotion in March through mid-April of "Copacabanashack" supposedly blending tropical spice with 'cabane à sucre' ambience. Not quite sure how that works, and I certainly wasn't interested enough to actually go, but at least the ads were somewhat amusing.

* for those not familiar with Quebec culture, it is a thing to go out a 'cabane à sucre' during maple syrup making season in the spring, and eat a lot of traditional camp food, along often with traditional music and/or other entertainment. I assume that the casino wasn't serving brown beans and pancakes, but maybe a mix of latin music and Quebec folk music?


----------



## kittymahlberg

Tad said:


> I generally find casino's entirely odious, but I was amused that the local casino ran a promotion in March through mid-April of "Copacabanashack" supposedly blending tropical spice with 'cabane à sucre' ambience. Not quite sure how that works, and I certainly wasn't interested enough to actually go, but at least the ads were somewhat amusing.



Maple syrup is delicious, but now I want "camp pancakes" the way my husband makes them--topped with butter and brown sugar, with a little coffee poured over. :eat2: Apparently he learned this camping in Canada.


----------



## tankyguy

35th trip around the Sun, and the universe still hasn't managed to finish me off yet.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats, you (fallout4) ghoul! Cept sexier, of course. Sun rads hold no sway over you!


----------



## dwesterny

tankyguy said:


> 35th trip around the Sun, and the universe still hasn't managed to finish me off yet.



Is this your way of saying it's your birthday?


----------



## fat hiker

bigmac said:


> My old Volvo just turned 300,000 miles (483,000 km) and its still running fine (original engine and transmission).



Yah Volvo! 

Of course, the world record holder for total mileage on a car is also a Volvo - a 1966, with over 3 million miles on it, and still on the road!


----------



## tankyguy

dwesterny said:


> Is this your way of saying it's your birthday?



Indeed. It's also International Workers' Day. Going out to eat with my family, I had to wade through a bunch of parading hipsters wearing hammer and sickle shirts made in sweatshops while they tweeted #endcapitalism on their smartphones.


----------



## dwesterny

tankyguy said:


> Indeed. It's also International Workers' Day. Going out to eat with my family, I had to wade through a bunch of parading hipsters wearing hammer and sickle shirts made in sweatshops while they tweeted #endcapitalism on their smartphones.



I've no clue why you would bring such a thing up, comrade. Happy birthday!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Finally got my second cat to "down" on command  

Plus, a few days left of vacation - it will be sunny and warm enough tomorrow that i can get my sun (burn) on...

And my writing bug is still with me, so in between sunning (burning) i will be able to hit he keyboard and actually get some of this down.


----------



## bigmac

Just got promoted today. Comes with an almost 10K raise.


----------



## Rojodi

Company picnic this summer is going to be held at a banquet facility run by a college friend...and he promised he'll get us a deal on beef :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> Company picnic this summer is going to be held at a banquet facility run by a college friend...and he promised he'll get us a deal on beef :wubu:



Nice! I don't know how well you like your company, but there will be at least one thing to look forward to at the picnic


----------



## Crumbling

Broke the grill out for the first time in months... i was hoping to be able to leave it out uncovered in the sun for a day or two so i could address mildew pockets inside the cover.

Basically i want to do the seasonal maintainance and deep clean... then ready it to ship to the new house.

No such joy, another gale and more rain... and freezing temperatures.

BUT....






Chicken


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Got a raise at work...and they're making it retro-active to back in April


----------



## fat hiker

bigmac said:


> Just got promoted today. Comes with an almost 10K raise.



Congratulations!!! A 10K raise is very nice.


----------



## fat hiker

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got a raise at work...and they're making it retro-active to back in April



Retro-active pay is always good.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Good day full of family time, boyfriends/kid time, and pigging out. Literally so much food and we didn't even eat it all. So leftovers for awhile. We had steaks, pork ribs, chicken, hot dogs, hamburgers, porkchops, cheddar ruffles, potato salad, pasta salad, and cake/smores! It was all sooo good.


----------



## Tad

I’m happy I got excused from jury duty this morning. They were selecting for a couple of 7 week long trials, so were open to the excuse of “my employer doesn’t pay for jury duty, so this would be an economic hardship.”

Also, that since the courthouse is right downtown I was able to snack on my way to and from the court, indulging in a way that I don’t do very often. That may have been stress eating, but that doesn’t mean that I can’t also enjoy the overindulgence aspect of it.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Im happy I got excused from jury duty this morning. They were selecting for a couple of 7 week long trials, so were open to the excuse of my employer doesnt pay for jury duty, so this would be an economic hardship.
> 
> Also, that since the courthouse is right downtown I was able to snack on my way to and from the court, indulging in a way that I dont do very often. That may have been stress eating, but that doesnt mean that I cant also enjoy the overindulgence aspect of it.



I love outcomes like this!

----------

Today has been the weirdest and most momentous-feeling day. A day of mad adulting. My brother got a new job and is moving to Australia in a month's time; I'm applying for a new job too, and might be moving to the City (of Cape Town) soon. 

It doesn't hurt that we're going to my favourite restaurant on earth to celebrate bro's job Wednesday night. Hopefully I'll have some good news of my own to report by then. And I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning's french class, even though I miss our flamboyant professor from last semester. 

I could also gush about how wonderfully patient my MrSensible has been with me and my frazzled-ass nerves, but I'll spare you this once


----------



## Tad

Congrats to your brother, and best of luck with the job you are applying to (in other words, I hope they are sensible enough to realize how lucky they'd be to have you!)


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> I love outcomes like this!
> 
> ----------
> 
> Today has been the weirdest and most momentous-feeling day. A day of mad adulting. My brother got a new job and is moving to Australia in a month's time; I'm applying for a new job too, and might be moving to the City (of Cape Town) soon.
> 
> It doesn't hurt that we're going to my favourite restaurant on earth to celebrate bro's job Wednesday night. Hopefully I'll have some good news of my own to report by then. And I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning's french class, even though I miss our flamboyant professor from last semester.
> 
> I could also gush about how wonderfully patient my MrSensible has been with me and my frazzled-ass nerves, but I'll spare you this once


Good luck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That's awesome!!

---

I am cutting back teaching to once a week and I am looking forward to it, despite loving teaching. Doing two days plus my own lessons meant only 3 evenings with the hubby, as i usually compete sundays.

Going to enjoy finishing stardew valley, writing, etc, and just relaxing with my fam!!


----------



## Rojodi

Some small-minded minions who have been attempting to make my department ineffective and unnecessary have had their employment terminated. 

We now have fewer eyes watching us, have to fill out less reports.


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> Some small-minded minions who have been attempting to make my department ineffective and unnecessary have had their employment terminated.
> 
> We now have fewer eyes watching us, have to fill out less reports.



Nice! And probably good for the company as a whole.


----------



## RentonBob

Had a great time in California but, I'm happy to be back home and sleeping in my own bed  

View attachment GoldenGate.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great pic Bob!!!


----------



## lille

Made a CPS report in record time so I got off work on time. Gonna snuggle with my guy and eat pizza and then start tomorrow morning off with a horseback riding lesson.


----------



## RentonBob

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pic Bob!!!


Thank you


----------



## Rojodi

Received nice and "nice" emails from work


----------



## rabbitislove

Got a free cat tower for my cat. Sadly my neighbours cat died and she had a small condo sized one. Im sad for her but know my kitty will love it.


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> Got a free cat tower for my cat. Sadly my neighbours cat died and she had a small condo sized one. Im sad for her but know my kitty will love it.



My brain totally read this as 'tow-er'. As in, a device for towing cats. I'm not sure why you would need a device the size of a condo to tow a cat, but that was totally my mental image for a few minutes there!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> I'm not sure why you would need a device the size of a condo to tow a cat.



It comes in handy for trips to the vet.


----------



## Melian

Long weekend! I skipped out of work early, and now I'm considering surprising my bf with wine, pie and a bj. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

He's getting pie? Lucky guy!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I had a very lovely and memorable 2 hour phone call with my favorite person on this planet, and even though I was very drunk, I was still sober enough to remember every minute of it.


----------



## lille

Got to visit family I hadn't seen in a few years over the weekend and my boyfriend got to me two more of my uncles. It was really nice to get away for the weekend together.


----------



## LeoGibson

After a year with no hits, the local used bookstore called and told me another Bukowski has come in on trade. Woohoo, that's 2 in 3 months. Maybe he's making a comeback!


----------



## dwesterny

City of Mirrors finally came out today, the last book in "The Passage" trilogy by Justin Cronin. One of the best horror/dystopia series IMO. Now to see how it ends.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> City of Mirrors finally came out today, the last book in "The Passage" trilogy by Justin Cronin. One of the best horror/dystopia series IMO. Now to see how it ends.



That's that added to the 'to read' list, I've been finishing off 'Worm' for the last week or so, and just started on 'Who killed Sherlock Holmes?' which is the third installment in Paul Cornell's London set UF/Horror/Police Procedural 'Shadow Police' series.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

My political yard sign came in the mail. It says:


They all suck.
2016


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> He's getting pie? Lucky guy!



He nommed the shit out of that pie. 

And today, I'm happy that summer seems to be holding off, this year. I fucking hate summer.


----------



## Tad

Dr. Feelgood said:


> My political yard sign came in the mail. It says:
> 
> 
> They all suck.
> 2016



That may be the most popular opinion this time around ....

But as an alternative, have you considered Cthulu? As the campaign says "Why vote for the lesser evil?" You can even get your choice of yard signs:

https://cthulhuforamerica.com/swag/cthulhu-for-president-yard-sign/

https://cthulhuforamerica.com/swag/vote-best-evil-yard-sign/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cthulu also offers guaranteed insanity...so you wont worry about politics anymore!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Cthulu also offers guaranteed insanity...so you wont worry about politics anymore!!



I'm beginning to think politics IS insanity.


----------



## CleverBomb

"That is not dead which can eternal lie,
and with strange aeons even death itself starts polling pretty well amongst likely voters."

- Me, from January 2010


----------



## dwesterny

Just got a 20% pay increase at my work at home part time job!!! That accounts for 40% of my gross income so only about 8% more money overall but still excellent news.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That's awesome!!!! Grats!


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Just got a 20% pay increase at my work at home part time job!!! That accounts for 40% of my gross income so only about 8% more money overall but still excellent news.



Grats Wes -- 8% is nothing to sneeze at! Also nice to have your value recognized with a raise that hefty 

==========================

I'm happy that this crazy week at work is nearly done. I stayed late on a Friday night just to have a bit of quiet time without interruptions. Better head home now since family would like to see me, but it has been that sort of week. Should make the weekend all the sweeter


----------



## danielson123

My friend is helping me build a new computer, and we ordered all the parts today so I'm excited. And we had awesome Mongolian barbeque.


----------



## bigmac

Bought a new pair of jeans today -- a size smaller than last time (size 44 is still pretty big but its still some progress).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Five day weekend


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Passed my exam in 20 minutes with 85 percent!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Passed my exam in 20 minutes with 85 percent!!



Congratulations!!! And here I was sure you were totally unprepared and bound to fail. Who knew?&#128514;


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Shutup! You know i am too competitive to fail!! Lol


----------



## Rojodi

Last year, we purchased a Nautica polo shirt and didn't realize it was a slim fit until it was too late. I could not fit into it.

I tried it on this morning. IT FITS!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Passed my exam in 20 minutes with 85 percent!!





dwesterny said:


> Just got a 20% pay increase at my work at home part time job!!! That accounts for 40% of my gross income so only about 8% more money overall but still excellent news.



Congrats you two! :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> Last year, we purchased a Nautica polo shirt and didn't realize it was a slim fit until it was too late. I could not fit into it.
> 
> I tried it on this morning. IT FITS!


Congrats!

I'm going through some of my clothes that have been packed away for a few years (mostly because they didn't fit) and they fit me again. I credit having moved to a two-story house (stairs!) and dining out less often.


----------



## rabbitislove

Yes congrats Xyanthia and Dwesterny!!


----------



## Rojodi

National
Donut
Day


And being able to have 2!


----------



## rabbitislove

I am excited I finally made my mark on Colorado!!!

(I realize this was not actually inspired by me, but eh, I can dream)  This is really cool and I hope to see the bunnies up close. 

http://www.5280.com/cultureandevent...ook-out-giant-inflatable-bunnies-pop-downtown


----------



## djudex

Bunnies! Aribitrarytextmypostistooshorrrrrrrrrrrt


----------



## dwesterny

Four day weekend and dear lord do I ever need to clear my head. Also going to eat at what looks to be a really good restaurant, all local farm to table food including the ingredients in their craft cocktails, of which I will enjoy a great many.


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's shaping up to be nice outside, the clouds and rain have moved on and I am so ready for the nice weather, even though it's going to be like 90 degrees this weekend, ugh... Kill me. Anyway, hanging out with my niece. We're hanging out for awhile longer and then my beau is probably coming over for dinner.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Four day weekend and dear lord do I ever need to clear my head. Also going to eat at what looks to be a really good restaurant, all local farm to table food including the ingredients in their craft cocktails, of which I will enjoy a great many.


Out of town for the weekend, most of the trip was a bust. Gorgeous drive through farm country and an excellent meal were definite good parts. Tried beef cheek which is AMAZING, I guess it's the masseter muscle and it's now my favorite braising cut. It was perfectly lean and really well grained, like finer grained brisket with zero fat. Fantastic.


----------



## rabbitislove

^ Yay Grateful Dead!!! ^

I am happy because a) my car insurance rates went down b) I won a battle against my ISP and have internet again (a small victory as we battle quite often), had a good day at work and got a vegan dessert with chocolate coating, 2 oatmeal cookies and mocha ice cream. It was stupid good. Dwes, it may even redeem coconut milk ice cream.


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> ^ Yay Grateful Dead!!! ^
> 
> I am happy because a) my car insurance rates went down b) I won a battle against my ISP and have internet again (a small victory as we battle quite often), had a good day at work and got a vegan dessert with chocolate coating, 2 oatmeal cookies and mocha ice cream. It was stupid good. Dwes, it may even redeem coconut milk ice cream.


Congrats. I approve of oatmeal cookies. Especially if craisins are involved. As for coconut milk; I shall stick to cream of coconut, pineapple and rum blended with ice.


----------



## LeoGibson

9 Hours sleep, a visit to the chiropractor to adjust things, a nice breakfast, and a nap. It's been a good day!


----------



## Crumbling

I found my shepherd's whistle.

My dad had one for decades and no one in the house could get a peep out of it but him. Someone told me the trick to it and I can now get a tone... but I need to practice before i'll ever be able to use it reliably to direct a dog. This was several years ago... the whistle disappeared.




I found it strung from an unused picture hook behind the wardrobe.
Apparently 'other people' were not so keen on my learning 'an instrument' as they claimed.

Anyhow I have my whistle back and I can start making ungodly loud noises again 

o/~PWEEEEEEEEEE_OOOOOOO_EEEEEETo/~


----------



## lille

The paperwork finally came through! I am officially an LPC-Intern in the state of Texas. (Licensed professional counselor)


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> The paperwork finally came through! I am officially an LPC-Intern in the state of Texas. (Licensed professional counselor)



Congrats Lillie! Licensure opens up so many doors


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> The paperwork finally came through! I am officially an LPC-Intern in the state of Texas. (*Licensed professional counselor*)



And how does that make you feel? 

Congrats!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am thankful and happy that I have people who are willing to help me in life even if there are just a few really good ones...


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> The paperwork finally came through! I am officially an LPC-Intern in the state of Texas. (Licensed professional counselor)



Blergh this reminded me I have to renew my state license and my national credential this year. That's a good $800 or so.


----------



## Rojodi

I discovered that my portion of the Apple ebook decision has raised my Nook credit to over $86!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Boyfriend finally told me "I love you" today. You would think the first time your long term boyfriend tells you he loves you, it would be somewhere romantic, when you're all done up and everything is "perfect". How you know it's real? He says it after a long day, of swimming with the kids, and getting red as a lobster... shopping, cleaning, cooking dinner, no makeup on, sweaty as ever, hairs a mess, and I've been in the kitchen for hours. Yet, after all that, he looks at me and says "I love you" for the first time, and it was worth waiting two years for.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

5 years ago I weighed 600lbs. and couldn't wake up without a violent nosebleed. I was on death's door. I've lost over 300lbs. and I'm feelin' amazing. Still a big dude, but a much healthier, happier dude. Hi everyone  Been a long time.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back clockwork - - and glad you are doing better!


----------



## loopytheone

ClockworkOrange said:


> 5 years ago I weighed 600lbs. and couldn't wake up without a violent nosebleed. I was on death's door. I've lost over 300lbs. and I'm feelin' amazing. Still a big dude, but a much healthier, happier dude. Hi everyone  Been a long time.



Oh wow, that sounds awful and so scary for you. I am glad you are feeling better now and welcome back.


----------



## Crumbling

On my way to the ferry this afternoon, passed the Hogwarts Express as it built up steam coming out of a station. 
Loads of kids on board waving at the muggles.


----------



## Melian

This: http://www.boredpanda.com/bergedorfer-funny-beer-ad-pregnant-men-maternity-brewed-with-love-jung-von-matt/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> This: http://www.boredpanda.com/bergedorfer-funny-beer-ad-pregnant-men-maternity-brewed-with-love-jung-von-matt/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook



That is awesome!


----------



## biglynch

Only a few days till i head back to Las Vegas! I cant wait. Also I found out my good buddy is having his stag night in Vancouver then heading down to Seattle.

I canny wait.

How the hell are peeps here anyways.


----------



## x0emnem0x

We're breathing. Methinks.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> This: http://www.boredpanda.com/bergedorfer-funny-beer-ad-pregnant-men-maternity-brewed-with-love-jung-von-matt/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook




Omg creeeepy loool


----------



## lille

Archer and I are going to our first Barn Hunt class on Saturday and I'm really excited. I hope he has fun.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good luck!! That will be so much fun!!

I am off to an outdoor agility event...which now looks like thunderstorms all day...booooo


----------



## lille

I had a really good therapy session. Haven't dug deep into the trauma yet but we started linking how it affects all sorts of on the surface seemingly unrelated everyday things in my life.


----------



## Melian

We're getting some network upgrades at work, and one of our American IT guys came out to take care of it. He is a very cute, chubby guy....I am distracted at work


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> We're getting some network upgrades at work, and one of our American IT guys came out to take care of it. He is a very cute, chubby guy....I am distracted at work



Got to love that sort of distraction!

==============================

It looks like we (wife, boy, me) are not going to get away for a substantial vacation this Summer, between various other things going on. But wife and I are going to be out of town in a hotel for a couple of nights, something we haven't done without the boy in, ummm, over ten years I think? Not sure why we haven't gone away more recently, and based on how giddy I'm feeling it was past time we changed that!

Also my wife is staying longer, then taking the train home, while I'm driving back (~4 hours) on my own. So we get together time, then she gets some alone time, the boy and I get a few days to geek out together, and I have a rare stretch of several hours on my own where, should I choose, I can stop at every fast food place along the route and balance out too much time making healthy choices with as much junk as I can swallow  I'm super looking forward to all of this!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tad said:


> several hours on my own where, should I choose, I can stop at every fast food place along the route and balance out too much time making healthy choices with as much junk as I can swallow  I'm super looking forward to all of this!



OMG!!Your post made me LAUGH!! 
I once went on a 3,200 mile road trip from Pittsburgh, PA to Nashville, to Dallas Tx, to Austin Tx, to a beautiful coastal town of Palacios, Tx and back to Pennsylvania. My travel mate, a BHM, had lived in Texas and had been missing it!! I never saw somebody get so exited by a "Jack in the Box", "Sonic" "Barbecue" or local road signs that read "Kolaches". By the time we arrived in Palacios, I had named our vacation "Gastronomic Tour of Texas"
A great vacation!


----------



## forp1940

I got my new camera today! Sadly now I have to wait to get a new memory card to really try it out. I haven't been this excited in over a year!!


----------



## lille

DianaSSBBW said:


> OMG!!Your post made me LAUGH!!
> I once went on a 3,200 mile road trip from Pittsburgh, PA to Nashville, to Dallas Tx, to Austin Tx, to a beautiful coastal town of Palacios, Tx and back to Pennsylvania. My travel mate, a BHM, had lived in Texas and had been missing it!! I never saw somebody get so exited by a "Jack in the Box", "Sonic" "Barbecue" or local road signs that read "Kolaches". By the time we arrived in Palacios, I had named our vacation "Gastronomic Tour of Texas"
> A great vacation!




I had never had kolaches before moving here. Hen we stopped at the Czech Stop on our way to Austin. Soooo good.


----------



## Melian

Multiple Dims friends meet-ups scheduled for this month ^_^


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Multiple Dims friends meet-ups scheduled for this month ^_^



Oh, sounds like fun!


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Oh, sounds like fun!



Right?!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

lille said:


> I had never had kolaches before moving here. Hen we stopped at the Czech Stop on our way to Austin. Soooo good.



Austin is awesome, I have been really considering making it my new zipcode come Januuary!!


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Right?!



Ooooh post pics! This board could *always* use excitement!


----------



## Tad

Pokemon Go is the most amazing piece of social engineering that I've ever seen in action. I hope some sociologists were aware enough to have been gathering data before it happened. I mean, I'm sure it will fade with time, but now that it is officially released up here in Canada this week I'm seeing:

- Big brothers sitting with their little brothers helping them catch pokemon with all sorts of patience and 'we're in this together' vibes
- Office workers out walking around on lunch breaks, full of laughter and chatter instead of the usual 'I have to get my 15 minutes brisk walk in get out of my way' demeanor
- Impromptu gatherings at street corners where someone has set up a lure, with people of all ages chatting.
- Lots of knowing smiles as people recognize others doing the same behaviors as they are, instead of the usual "don't make eye contact" rule in this city
- Lots of people helping out strangers, giving advice, providing information, and so on.
- More than the usual number of people out walking about (I live and work in pretty high walking neighborhoods, so it probably isn't as visible as in some places, but you can see it).

And personally it is giving me that little extra nudge to walk to work instead of bike, to get out for a walk at lunch instead of sitting and chatting with people for longer, and generally just get in a few more steps each day.

So there have been stories about how it has been abused and about accidents and so forth, but really for the most part it has more people in the streets, it has people communicating and cooperating with strangers, it helps break down barriers of age, style, and so on, urges people to walk more. 

Seriously, I just view this game as one of the better trends we could hope to have.

(even if I haven't found a single Evee yet)


----------



## Tad

Pokemon Go is the most amazing piece of social engineering that I've ever seen in action. I hope some sociologists were aware enough to have been gathering data before it happened. I mean, I'm sure it will fade with time, but now that it is officially released up here in Canada this week I'm seeing:

- Big brothers sitting with their little brothers helping them catch pokemon with all sorts of patience and 'we're in this together' vibes
- Office workers out walking around on lunch breaks, full of laughter and chatter instead of the usual 'I have to get my 15 minutes brisk walk in get out of my way' demeanor
- Impromptu gatherings at street corners where someone has set up a lure, with people of all ages chatting.
- Lots of knowing smiles as people recognize others doing the same behaviors as they are, instead of the usual "don't make eye contact" rule in this city
- Lots of people helping out strangers, giving advice, providing information, and so on.
- More than the usual number of people out walking about (I live and work in pretty high walking neighborhoods, so it probably isn't as visible as in some places, but you can see it).

And personally it is giving me that little extra nudge to walk to work instead of bike, to get out for a walk at lunch instead of sitting and chatting with people for longer, and generally just get in a few more steps each day.

So there have been stories about how it has been abused and about accidents and so forth, but really for the most part it has more people in the streets, it has people communicating and cooperating with strangers, it helps break down barriers of age, style, and so on, urges people to walk more. 

Seriously, I just view this game as one of the better trends we could hope to have.

(even if I haven't found a single Evee yet)


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Ooooh post pics! This board could *always* use excitement!



I plan on getting hammered and dancing on the bar with no shirt. Especially since the bar we're going to sells super fancy drinks. I think one was made with like essence of butterfly farts and virgin panda semen with rum shaken with ice handchipped from a Swiss glacier . Or was that a gin drink?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> I plan on getting hammered and dancing on the bar with no shirt. Especially since the bar we're going to sells super fancy drinks. I think one was made with like essence of butterfly farts and virgin panda semen with rum shaken with ice handchipped from a Swiss glacier . Or was that a gin drink?



No, it had to be rum. You NEVER want to mix gin with panda semen.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I plan on getting hammered and dancing on the bar with no shirt. Especially since the bar we're going to sells super fancy drinks. I think one was made with like essence of butterfly farts and virgin panda semen with rum shaken with ice handchipped from a Swiss glacier . Or was that a gin drink?



Plz video this, k thankz.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I plan on getting hammered and dancing on the bar with no shirt. Especially since the bar we're going to sells super fancy drinks. I think one was made with like essence of butterfly farts and virgin panda semen with rum shaken with ice handchipped from a Swiss glacier . Or was that a gin drink?



Just crop me out of any pics, and you're good to go


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Just crop me out of any pics, and you're good to go



Pfft..show the Melian goodness! Give the people what they want! :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> Pfft..show the Melian goodness! Give the people what they want! :bow:



Melian dancing on a bar, possibly shirtless? That's not what we want. It's what we *NEED!* Like a fatboy, or rather like I need cake.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe we can get dwes to break another escalator again - the ffa will love it.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe we can get dwes to break another escalator again - the ffa will love it.



You can't break an escalator, you can only turn them into stairs.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Touche!

----

Last day of work before vacation and meeting up with friends next week!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tad said:


> Pokemon Go is the most amazing piece of social engineering that I've ever seen in action. I hope some sociologists were aware enough to have been gathering data before it happened. I mean, I'm sure it will fade with time, but now that it is officially released up here in Canada this week I'm seeing:
> 
> - Big brothers sitting with their little brothers helping them catch pokemon with all sorts of patience and 'we're in this together' vibes
> - Office workers out walking around on lunch breaks, full of laughter and chatter instead of the usual 'I have to get my 15 minutes brisk walk in get out of my way' demeanor
> - Impromptu gatherings at street corners where someone has set up a lure, with people of all ages chatting.
> - Lots of knowing smiles as people recognize others doing the same behaviors as they are, instead of the usual "don't make eye contact" rule in this city
> - Lots of people helping out strangers, giving advice, providing information, and so on.
> - More than the usual number of people out walking about (I live and work in pretty high walking neighborhoods, so it probably isn't as visible as in some places, but you can see it).
> 
> And personally it is giving me that little extra nudge to walk to work instead of bike, to get out for a walk at lunch instead of sitting and chatting with people for longer, and generally just get in a few more steps each day.
> 
> So there have been stories about how it has been abused and about accidents and so forth, but really for the most part it has more people in the streets, it has people communicating and cooperating with strangers, it helps break down barriers of age, style, and so on, urges people to walk more.
> 
> Seriously, I just view this game as one of the better trends we could hope to have.
> 
> (even if I haven't found a single Evee yet)



Tad..did you see this... 

View attachment Rent a Dog.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW

I must admit that I am playing the Pokimon Go game.
I have NO idea what I am doing, but my niece (she is already 13!!) is visiting from Colorado and she downloaded :doh: the game on my phone.
Our midnight excursions around town have been a BLAST! I am not usually the FAB Aunt!!, but Pokimon Go has moved me up the totem pole.
Last night (actually 1:45 AM) my niece said that she was going to print out a list so that I learn the names. She laughs when I say..Look I got the dog with the long ears.
I must say..I have never seen so many people out-and-about our town at all hours of the day or night.


....wonder if I can consider Pokimon Go knowledge of American pop culture!


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Just crop me out of any pics, and you're good to go



Oh Please, acting like you're not a BHM boner doner


----------



## Tad

DianaSSBBW said:


> Tad..did you see this...



That is awesome!

And someone is getting entrepreneurial - - saw a sign in downtown Toronto yesterday of someone willing to play your account while you are at work, to keep you levelling - - $5 an hour, $20 for "power levelling."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got to hang out with some awesome people today!!

And, Hubby managed to deal with the heat three hours before complaining bitterly of sweat, haha!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Pfft..show the Melian goodness! Give the people what they want! :bow:





LeoGibson said:


> Melian dancing on a bar, possibly shirtless? That's not what we want. It's what we *NEED!* Like a fatboy, or rather like I need cake.





rabbitislove said:


> Oh Please, acting like you're not a BHM boner doner



LOL!!! Just seeing these now. And dwes will not be taking any shirtless pics because he is a LOSER who let work ruin his trip. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got to hang out with some awesome people today!!
> 
> And, Hubby managed to deal with the heat three hours before complaining bitterly of sweat, haha!



It's because he was busy complaining about everything else! Priorities


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> And someone is getting entrepreneurial - - saw a sign in downtown Toronto yesterday of someone willing to play your account while you are at work, to keep you levelling - - $5 an hour, $20 for "power levelling."



I know people who do this! They used to do it for WoW. Hahaha.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Today was just a good day. I am happy to have one of those once in awhile.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Just seeing these now. And dwes will not be taking any shirtless pics because he is a LOSER who let work ruin his trip.



I am bad and I feel bad.


----------



## rabbitislove

Looking up FFA on Etsy makes me smile 

(Those Future Farmers of America sure are crafty!)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/463852...gallery&ga_search_query=FFA&ref=sr_gallery_13


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I am bad and I feel bad.




Feel worse, its probably not going to happen because of YOU!


----------



## Melian

That guy's post count is 22. Does anyone else wonder if he managed to post that shit 22 times?

That being said....yes, Dwes is the worst. I was going to wear a translucent white dress, too. Hip/back tattoos are visible through it, but details of the vag are not. LOL.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> That guy's post count is 22. Does anyone else wonder if he managed to post that shit 22 times?
> 
> That being said....yes, Dwes is the worst. I was going to wear a translucent white dress, too. Hip/back tattoos are visible through it, but details of the vag are not. LOL.



I am the worst. 
Although it would have been really embarrassing because I was going to wear that exact same dress.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I am the worst.
> Although it would have been really embarrassing because I was going to wear that exact same dress.



It's cool. I love being twins :wubu:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Vag just needs shadows. Like makeup contouring. Lmao you are terrible


----------



## loopytheone

Melian said:


> That guy's post count is 22. Does anyone else wonder if he managed to post that shit 22 times?
> 
> That being said....yes, Dwes is the worst. I was going to wear a translucent white dress, too. Hip/back tattoos are visible through it, but details of the vag are not. LOL.



They post many posts in very quick succession/simultaneously. Then the mods have to scatter around the forum trying to clean everything up. :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> That guy's post count is 22. Does anyone else wonder if he managed to post that shit 22 times?
> 
> That being said....yes, Dwes is the worst. I was going to wear a translucent white dress, too. Hip/back tattoos are visible through it, but details of the vag are not. LOL.





dwesterny said:


> I am the worst.
> Although it would have been really embarrassing because I was going to wear that exact same dress.



Hmmmm. Trying to decide which of you I'd most prefer to see in that dress.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Vag just needs shadows. Like makeup contouring. Lmao you are terrible



And glitter. Lots and lots of glitter.


----------



## Melian

I actually really want to see him in that dress, now.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I actually really want to see him in that dress, now.



You should know better than to make such jests with this group, Wes!

=================================

My mini-vacation went almost flawlessly. Had a whole bunch of things, some trivial some bigger, that I wanted to do, and got to do all of them other than some household chores when I got home, but those can be done another time while other stuff not so easily. And I didn't eat as much as I'd intended, because with the heat and the walking I just didn't feel like eating heavily, and that was OK too.

Only hitch in the whole thing was that the CD player in our car decided to stop loading CDs, which made for a looonnnng drive home on my own with nothing to listen to most of the way (radio station options between Toronto and Ottawa are pretty bad, especially on a weekday afternoon apparently).

And I have to say, there are some lovely people in Toronto


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> You should know better than to make such jests with this group, Wes!



Just so we're clear here....

Is there actually anyone who doesn't want to see Dwes in the dress?


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Just so we're clear here....
> 
> Is there actually anyone who doesn't want to see Dwes in the dress?



This is turning into 'Say yes to the dress: Dims edition'.


----------



## Tad

Crumbling said:


> Just so we're clear here....
> 
> Is there actually anyone who doesn't want to see Dwes in the dress?



I totally want to see this .... And I assume he gets no peace until it happens


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> And I have to say, there are some lovely people in Toronto



:wubu:



Crumbling said:


> Just so we're clear here....
> 
> Is there actually anyone who doesn't want to see Dwes in the dress?





loopytheone said:


> This is turning into 'Say yes to the dress: Dims edition'.



Say Dwes to the dress!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Done and done - Dwes, as Mel says, say yes! 




Tad said:


> And I have to say, there are some lovely people in Toronto


I know, right??

----

My dog shattered his canine, and went in for surgery to have it removed. He came out safe, and I feel bad for the guy but watching him stagger and use the wall like he was drunk WAS pretty funny


----------



## bigmac

I recently became a grandfather. I have a beautiful little granddaughter. I haven't seen her yet IRL since she's in Texas. I'm flying down to see her Labor Day long weekend.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Great news! Spoil her rotten!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

bigmac said:


> I recently became a grandfather. I have a beautiful little granddaughter. I haven't seen her yet IRL since she's in Texas. I'm flying down to see her Labor Day long weekend.



Congratulations!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

bigmac said:


> I recently became a grandfather. I have a beautiful little granddaughter. I haven't seen her yet IRL since she's in Texas. I'm flying down to see her Labor Day long weekend.



I think you're a bit late for labour day! *rimshot*


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> I think you're a bit late for labour day! *rimshot*


----------



## rabbitislove

bigmac said:


> I recently became a grandfather. I have a beautiful little granddaughter. I haven't seen her yet IRL since she's in Texas. I'm flying down to see her Labor Day long weekend.



Congrats bigmac!!


----------



## Tad

Two new people starting at work today .... both quite plump. It has been a long time since we had some new FA eye candy around here, so :happy:

ETA: darn it, one is just here for a few weeks. Ah well, beats nothing!


----------



## forp1940

Been on vacation visiting my sister. Pretty much just been lounging about in her air conditioning, using her Wi-Fi, and binging on her Netflix account. All in all a pretty good trip so far!!


----------



## Melian

The bf accidentally revealed that he weighs 20 lbs more than I thought he did. SO HOT.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg. Sooooo hot. Lucky biatch!! Weight confessions are the bestest...


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg. Sooooo hot. Lucky biatch!! Weight confessions are the bestest...



He had some stupid app that compared your stats to Olympic athletes. Thought he could sneakily enter that weight in kg and I wouldn't notice. Oh, I noticed. Almost immediately gave him a hand job (because it's TOO FUCKING HOT for sex right now).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> He had some stupid app that compared your stats to Olympic athletes. Thought he could sneakily enter that weight in kg and I wouldn't notice. Oh, I noticed. Almost immediately gave him a hand job (because it's TOO FUCKING HOT for sex right now).



Advantage of AC. The chubby spouses are remarkably more cuddly when they aren't sweating. I wonder if there is like, fat-sex correlation when the temp falls under 23 degrees inside


----------



## Tad

Clearly some enterprising post-graduate social-studies type person needs to look at whether birthdates vary by parent weight, local weather records, and some proxy for having AC ;-)

(all of which is to say, screw all this hot weather, because way to hot for any other action)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I read this as i shiver in 22 degree AC, which is what the hubby insists. My feet are under my furry aussie to stay warm. 

Logic dictates i then should enjoy the FRUITS of that AC.

I can just imagine his face when he walks in and i belt out;
"Hey! AC is on. That means we will enjoy SNU SNU!"


----------



## LeoGibson

Could be I'm just a bit of a freak that way, but I wonder if growing up and living in a subtropical climate shaped my likes in regards to sex and heat. To me the hotness factor increases exponentially when it's hot and humid and you sweat on each other and your skin gets all sticky and damp. It really makes it seem like you almost become one person. Especially if you're out on a blanket under the stars in a sweltering night. It just automatically makes you want to get naked.


----------



## bigmac

I'm the opposite. A really cold night encourages getting under a nice big blanket together. I may be the only guy who finds flannel PJs really sexy.


----------



## Crumbling

the bed is assembled, the pratchett is on the shelf and i grilled steaks for dinner.

I live here now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Woot!! Glad you and Mrs C are together!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> Could be I'm just a bit of a freak that way, but I wonder if growing up and living in a subtropical climate shaped my likes in regards to sex and heat. To me the hotness factor increases exponentially when it's hot and humid and you sweat on each other and your skin gets all sticky and damp. It really makes it seem like you almost become one person. Especially if you're out on a blanket under the stars in a sweltering night. It just automatically makes you want to get naked.





bigmac said:


> I'm the opposite. A really cold night encourages getting under a nice big blanket together. I may be the only guy who finds flannel PJs really sexy.



Unfortunately, I do not know the name of the bard who wrote:

"When the weather's hot and sticky,
That's the time for dunkin' dicky;
When the frost is on the punkin,
That's the time for dicky dunkin'"

but I agree with him/her.


----------



## Melian

bigmac said:


> I'm the opposite. A really cold night encourages getting under a nice big blanket together. I may be the only guy who finds flannel PJs really sexy.



Oh yes, cold nights are the best time for sex. A bit of naked cuddling under a warm blanket always leads to me feeling him up, then a bit of making out...then full on, nasty sex.

The humidity FINALLY cleared this weekend, as we had a gigantic storm. Not gonna lie: we fucked on the balcony while that was happening.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Not gonna lie: we fucked on the balcony while that was happening.


You tell the best stories! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Oh yes, cold nights are the best time for sex. A bit of naked cuddling under a warm blanket always leads to me feeling him up, then a bit of making out...then full on, nasty sex.
> 
> The humidity FINALLY cleared this weekend, as we had a gigantic storm. Not gonna lie: we fucked on the balcony while that was happening.



Balcony sex sounds AWESOME. I had a balcony when I lived in the big city and used to nude sunbathe


----------



## ODFFA

Melian said:


> Oh yes, cold nights are the best time for sex. A bit of naked cuddling under a warm blanket always leads to me feeling him up, then a bit of making out...then full on, nasty sex.
> 
> The humidity FINALLY cleared this weekend, as we had a gigantic storm. Not gonna lie: we fucked on the balcony while that was happening.



Summer has its charms. But rainy weather, man. It leads to all manner of good things. And this.....this is a sex tape that demands to be made


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I dunno most balconies are nasty with bird poop...

Also I am too, erm, vocal for out of doors.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I dunno most balconies are nasty with bird poop...
> 
> Also I am too, erm, vocal for out of doors.



I'm silent, and we've got 3 local hawks....so no birds dare land on this building 



ODFFA said:


> Summer has its charms. But rainy weather, man. It leads to all manner of good things. And this.....this is a sex tape that demands to be made



I bet he'd be down, that exhibitionist fuck. Haha.



rabbitislove said:


> Balcony sex sounds AWESOME. I had a balcony when I lived in the big city and used to nude sunbathe



Tell me more...



dwesterny said:


> You tell the best stories! :smitten:



You've got some good ones, yourself!


----------



## Tad

I have some vacation booked for the end of this week and the start of next week, and on Thursday we are going to see the (2nd last, ever) Tragically Hip concert. (granted that between one thing and another we aren't getting out of the city while I'm off, but it beats nothing!)


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Tell me more...



Once upon a time when I lived in the city and rent was decently affordable and life was good. Dims was prevalent with BHM smut and I was a carefree and freewheelin' grad student. In my spare time between perving on Dims and classes, I used to lie out and sunbathe nude. We had a nice wall around it so no one could see. I did try to have sex on the balcony once while intoxicated but I was being too loud and naked and luckily my roommate intercepted and herded us back into my room haha. :doh: It was a nice peaceful place and I sure enjoyed some of the 300 days of sunshine (more like BUN-shine amirite? get it rabbits, naked butt....ok shut up Rabbit you arent funny...)


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> I have some vacation booked for the end of this week and the start of next week, and on Thursday we are going to see the (2nd last, ever) Tragically Hip concert. (granted that between one thing and another we aren't getting out of the city while I'm off, but it beats nothing!)



So glad you get to go. Im so sad this is the last concert. Go have fun and celebrate Gord for all of us!!


----------



## Tad

rabbitislove said:


> So glad you get to go. Im so sad this is the last concert. Go have fun and celebrate Gord for all of us!!



My wife has crazy skills at getting concert tickets  I'm bringing some tissue along in case I get all sucky-faced about the whole situation, but the intent is celebrating his life, for sure.


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> Once upon a time when I lived in the city and rent was decently affordable and life was good. Dims was prevalent with BHM smut and I was a carefree and freewheelin' grad student. In my spare time between perving on Dims and classes, I used to lie out and sunbathe nude. We had a nice wall around it so no one could see. I did try to have sex on the balcony once while intoxicated but I was being too loud and naked and luckily my roommate intercepted and herded us back into my room haha. :doh: It was a nice peaceful place and I sure enjoyed some of the 300 days of sunshine (more like BUN-shine amirite? get it rabbits, naked butt....ok shut up Rabbit you arent funny...)



Awful pun aside, it was a good story 



Tad said:


> My wife has crazy skills at getting concert tickets



Seriously! I wonder who she had to kill.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Seriously! I wonder who she had to kill.



She's just learned over the years to target the 'good enough' tickets, not the best ones. Figure out what is good enough that you still want to go, and target those as soon as tickets are available. Everybody else is scrapping for the 'very best' and then moving down, and by the time they are moving down so is everyone else, and it is a crap shoot. But she can pretty reliably get things like 'near the front on the third level of the arena, a little ways down one side' (so not massively far away, not looking at the stage at too odd of an angle) while everyone else is failing to get floor tickets.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> You've got some good ones, yourself!



Not me, I'm more like Dworst not Dwest.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Based on your sausage post, wouldn't it be Dwerst?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Based on your sausage post, wouldn't it be Dwerst?



I did not remember what post this was referring to and may have frantically checked my post history to make sure I had not drunk posted a dick pic.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bahaha! Well you got surrogate drunk dic pic rep anyway.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Bahaha! Well you got surrogate drunk dic pic rep anyway.


Lol thanks!

Finally went for it and bought a litter robot for my cat. If this works out I may get a second cat... 

View attachment litter-robot-open-air-with-cat.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Wtf is this i need this! It looks like he is pooping in r2d2!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Wtf is this i need this! It looks like he is pooping in r2d2!



Lol! I should totally paint it blue and white. Seven to fifteen minutes after the cat steps out the box spins slowly and separates clumps which get dropped into a sealed collecting tray. No scooping and no changing litter and nothing sits in the box for more than a few minutes. Just pull out the bag from the collecting tray.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cool...don't think it works with pellets. Let me know how it goes! And yes, blue and white for sure


----------



## Tad

Concert last night was fantastic. Still on the endorphin high.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Wtf is this i need this! It looks like he is pooping in r2d2!



It looks like the villain reveal at the end of Spy-Pets 5: In space.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My dogs went to a conformation show and didn't lose their cool despite cramped condition and rude dogs (staring, invading their space, etc). My one dog was just happy to be alive.

My other one was like...where are the jumps, or rally signs? What bullshit is this prancy shit? Don't touch me you weirdo judge! but otherwise was pretty good. Just very....offput.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dogs went to a conformation show and didn't lose their cool despite cramped condition and rude dogs (staring, invading their space, etc). My one dog was just happy to be alive.
> 
> My other one was like...where are the jumps, or rally signs? What bullshit is this prancy shit? Don't touch me you weirdo judge! but otherwise was pretty good. Just very....offput.



Mine has been adjusting well to the move. He's dealing well with the leash and walking better on it, even sitting nice so it's not a chore to put on and take off.

This whole deal of people picking up his poops is weirding him out though...

As is the bizarre pocket dimension that is 'upstairs', he's not used to stairs, and as his first experience on the ferry last week was less than ideal... to the point that he followed Mrs.C around the corner... saw the stairs and 'noped' right back to the kitchen. He's since been up and down a couple of times.... though he's not keen, and will sleep at the foot of them.

He's a little bit squirrelly yet, but should get better as we get things squared away and the floorplan becomes more consistent.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Crumbling said:


> As is the bizarre pocket dimension that is 'upstairs', he's not used to stairs, and as his first experience on the ferry last week was less than ideal... to the point that he followed Mrs.C around the corner... saw the stairs and 'noped' right back to the kitchen. He's since been up and down a couple of times.... though he's not keen, and will sleep at the foot of them.



Several years ago we acquired a baby rabbit, who was fascinated by our stairs. He would cheerfully hop all the way up, but he couldn't figure out how to get down. So I would have to follow him up and bring him back down ... at which point he would joyously repeat the entire procedure. It only took him a week or so to learn to hop down as well as up, but during that week I got plenty of exercise.


----------



## loopytheone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Several years ago we acquired a baby rabbit, who was fascinated by our stairs. He would cheerfully hop all the way up, but he couldn't figure out how to get down. So I would have to follow him up and bring him back down ... at which point he would joyously repeat the entire procedure. It only took him a week or so to learn to hop down as well as up, but during that week I got plenty of exercise.



All 3 of our dogs did this. One of them could only go up the stairs and not down for _ten years_.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have velcro dogs. They would probably climb a ladder to get to me!

Glad to hear your pup is settling in, crumbling!


----------



## dwesterny

She's coming up for a three day visit in under two weeks. :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove

Geeze, vague much Dwes?

(Seriously am happy for you! Is it a Dims lady and will there be BHM/FFA pics? Those are the best! )


----------



## loopytheone

Dwes and mysterious lady, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G~!


----------



## dwesterny

Blergh, this is what happens when I drink and post. No, she's not from Dims I met her on feabie. I don't know if she'd want her pictures posted, so I can't put any up. She's 1/5th my size though. 4'11" midget too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Feabie?


----------



## dwesterny

Sasquatch! said:


> Feabie?



https://www.feabie.com
Web 2.0 version of fantasy feeder. Lots of chaff to wade through but some nice people if you look.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

If i had known fractions were going to be sexy I'd have paid more attention in school!


----------



## Sasquatch!

dwesterny said:


> https://www.feabie.com
> Web 2.0 version of fantasy feeder. Lots of chaff to wade through but some nice people if you look.



It certainly looks much better than FF ever did.


----------



## rabbitislove

Xyantha Reborn said:


> If i had known fractions were going to be sexy I'd have paid more attention in school!



I know right!?! Size contrasts are my favourite :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> I know right!?! Size contrasts are my favourite :wubu::wubu:



They are hot, aye.

*cut away to John eating a sandwich 1/127 his size*


----------



## dwesterny

Ordered a rice cooker and sushi making supplies online today. Now I just need to find pickled daikon.


----------



## rabbitislove

Sasquatch! said:


> They are hot, aye.
> 
> *cut away to John eating a sandwich 1/127 his size*



But is it vegan?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Ordered a rice cooker and sushi making supplies online today. Now I just need to find pickled daikon.





Dont be lazy - make it yerself=p


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> But is it vegan?



Rye bread, houmous, green olive, tomato and falafel. 

Nom nom nom! 

*lies down next to sandwich to size it up, like a snake does with potential larger prey*


----------



## rabbitislove

You sir are a veggie wizard. 

(Can I have one?)


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> You sir are a veggie wizard.
> 
> (Can I have one?)



Sure... 

Oh wait, you mean a sandwich? I'm afraid not. It's all for meeeee! *tries to run away with sandwich, gives up and just sits across the room*


----------



## lille

Not happy that I had to take Clyde to the vet, but very happy that I found a vet who was knowledgeable about reptiles, all the staff were friendly and kind to her, and I did not feel like they were trying to over sell procedures. Now we wait on blood results and to hear back from the reptile radiology expert they're consulting with. I am also happy that I got lots of compliments on my care and that they got a kick out of her name.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Lol thanks!
> 
> Finally went for it and bought a litter robot for my cat. If this works out I may get a second cat...





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Wtf is this i need this! It looks like he is pooping in r2d2!



r2dpoo is working out great. I also got a gravity fed cat food dispenser and a filtered pet water fountain. Kitty is on cruise control.


----------



## rabbitislove

Haha R2DPoo!

I may need one of those in the future for my little meow monster.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Sometimes it seems as if America is drowning in cheap plastic crap. So I was delighted to receive two packages today from the UK: 2 pairs of black, over-the-calf wool socks from Pantherella, and a real, honest-to-goodness handmade comb from Kent (the company, not the county)! Plus, we had dinner tonight at a really good Indian restaurant: malai kofta to die for! :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Three day weekend starts tomorrow and I have most of the rest of next week off, from both jobs!!!!! I may not leave my bed for days.


----------



## rabbitislove

Had an awesome weekend. Roommate and I got the house cleaned, watched some comedy and I made some pretty delicious lentil soup in the crockpot (so now the house smells delicious).

Also only 2 days of work until the next vacation


----------



## dwesterny

Four days off in a row and I had a fantastic time. Hit the wine trail around where I live. Got a few bottles of wine and loaded up big time at the craft hard cider brewery. Everything was amazing. Got multiple bottles of all the circled stuff and a growler of the draft. 

View attachment cider.jpg


----------



## Crumbling

Mrs.C gave me an early birthday present. 
We went to see a production of Spamalot. 
Lots of fun.

I was sat immediately behind the seat with the Grail under it... so narrowly missed audience participation.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My 2yr old pup quaified for his first gambler agility run, and my 3yr old got enough wins he moved up to the advanced level.

But what I am happy about is that is that they were both calm and focused, doing lots of distance and running the course with minimal direction b/c i was limping due to a foot injury.

Love those boys...


----------



## rabbitislove

As of today, I've been sober for 3 years.


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> As of today, I've been sober for 3 years.



Congratulations! That's a huge accomplishment.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> As of today, I've been sober for 3 years.



I'm proud of you little rabbit!


----------



## rabbitislove

Aww man who is cutting onions in here? :wubu:

Also this one for all the deadheads. [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20dic8S3cWI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20dic8S3cWI[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

rabbitislove said:


> As of today, I've been sober for 3 years.


It works if you work it.


----------



## bigmac

Not Guilty jury verdict in a serious felony (i.e. strike) case.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> As of today, I've been sober for 3 years.



Congratulations! Happy for you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Working from home this afternoon, then steak. Mmm steak...


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Working from home this afternoon, then steak. Mmm steak...



Lucky....

That reminds me: the bf keeps going on about this steakhouse he wants to visit for his bday. He's looking forward to gorging himself even more than he did the last time we were there (he ate A LOT). I'm pretty happy about this....:smitten:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its SO nice when they commit feet first. ..


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its SO nice when they commit feet first. ..



Totally. I am mentally combining the steakhouse memory with one from his last bday, where we went to a movie after dinner and he had to undo his pants and a few shirt buttons. *drools*


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Lucky....
> 
> That reminds me: the bf keeps going on about this steakhouse he wants to visit for his bday. He's looking forward to gorging himself even more than he did the last time we were there (he ate A LOT). I'm pretty happy about this....:smitten:



Shit, that reminds me...I have $200 in Keg gift cards I need to use up. Steak stuffed with steak please!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Keg omega. Isn't even on the menu. You gotta know to ask for it.


----------



## rabbitislove

Im all over here like "Man they have good salads on the menu, Im sure they could take the meat out" 

(Ive been to some where I get asparagus and iceberg lettuce lol).

I dont mind giving the post steakhouse belly rub though, but ya'll know me.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Shit, that reminds me...I have $200 in Keg gift cards I need to use up.



Forgot about steak? Ok guys, serious question. Do I have vegan powers I have not known about until now? [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqqGZBRBLcM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqqGZBRBLcM[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

I just made the best whiskey sour I have ever had. 1 part fresh lemon juice, 1 part limencello (this one is extremely sweet so I used it instead of sugar) and 2 parts bourbon. Shaken no garnish cause I'm lazy. It is amazing. Could use egg white but I'm out of eggs.


----------



## Cobra Verde

So I don't watch football. Mostly because I'm not a callous shit who can overlook men damaging their brains for life to play a fucking children's game to entertain me. But knowing the rest of the league is losing their minds over New England starting 3-0 despite The Right Arm of God unjustly sitting out the first 4 games is schadenfreude at its absolute purest. JUST HOOK IT TO MY VEINS!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> So I don't watch football. Mostly because I'm not a callous shit who can overlook men damaging their brains for life to play a fucking children's game to entertain me.



I $u$pect there are other rea$on$ involved. Even in college football there are $cholar$ship$.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I didnt mean they were doing it for the publics benefit, just that it being fun/entertaining to follow is the only defense I ever hear from fans as to why they still support something so monstrous. I can only reply with some variation of, Yeah, I guess it is fun. Junior Seau shot himself in the heart to preserve his brain so people could see what had happened to it. Whats your fantasy team named?
Because my feeling on the subject is that if you take a moral stand without being a condescending prick about it have you _really_ taken a moral stand?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Finally mastered the lanyard knot.

Stupidmudderfudderofaknot!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> Because my feeling on the subject is that if you take a moral stand without being a condescending prick about it have you _really_ taken a moral stand?



This certainly seems to be the case nowadays (cf. Hyde Park). I, however, have always found it more comfortable to take a moral _seat_. I have a special chair for this, with a moral ottoman so that I can not only put my foot down, I can put both feet down at once! That'll show 'em.


----------



## ODFFA

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This certainly seems to be the case nowadays (cf. Hyde Park). I, however, have always found it more comfortable to take a moral _seat_. I have a special chair for this, with a moral ottoman so that I can not only put my foot down, I can put both feet down at once! That'll show 'em.



Makes you seem more approachable, too. Even if you aren't really >:-D

--------
My inconsequential happy -- Found a long-coveted rare item I'd been grinding for in a game. Lost my shit. That's always nice.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Finally mastered the lanyard knot.
> 
> Stupidmudderfudderofaknot!!!



Go you.

It's a useful knot

Moreso if you learn to tie it three or four different ways so you can have several on a doubled length of cord.


----------



## Mordecai

I'm pretty happy that today is steak day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

special occassion for steak? or more of a just STEAK LETS DO IT! kind of day?


----------



## dwesterny

Guest visiting for a week, we rented a cabin (well 2 cabins for 2 two nights each) in the woods. Fire pit, wood stove, hot tub etc... at each one. Spending the weekend at my place then heading out to the finger lakes for peace, quiet and privacy. It should be an excellent time, not sure if I'll even have internet there. I know neither place has tv reception or cable. I am looking forward to being unplugged.


----------



## Mordecai

Xyantha Reborn said:


> special occassion for steak? or more of a just STEAK LETS DO IT! kind of day?



I have steaks in my fridge let's eat them kind of day.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Guest visiting for a week, we rented a cabin (well 2 cabins for 2 two nights each) in the woods. Fire pit, wood stove, hot tub etc... at each one. Spending the weekend at my place then heading out to the finger lakes for peace, quiet and privacy. It should be an excellent time, not sure if I'll even have internet there. I know neither place has tv reception or cable. I am looking forward to being unplugged.



Well that sounds amazing! Hope you have an awesome time.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> special occassion for steak? or more of a just STEAK LETS DO IT! kind of day?



Years ago, before I moved home to work the homestead, My folks would give me a care package any time something was slaughtered. So there would be a couple packets of steaks, some roasting joints, chops, ground beef etc... and it would go into the freezer to be saved for a special occasion.

The special occasion was almost always 'I've come up short with a week till payday' ... Damnit I'm broke.Now I have to eat steaks.



> "Steak? What's the occasion?"
> 
> "Baked Bean Toastie Week starts tomorrow!"


----------



## CleverBomb

And from my cultural background, baked beans on eggs over toast (that is what you're talking about, right?) seems like an interestingly exotic dish. Steak is easy enough to come by, albeit a bit on the spendy side. 

But then, my culinary heritage includes whitefish pickled in bleach, and cheese with potentially hallucinogenic mold, so I guess it's all relative...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Guest visiting for a week, we rented a cabin (well 2 cabins for 2 two nights each) in the woods. Fire pit, wood stove, hot tub etc... at each one. Spending the weekend at my place then heading out to the finger lakes for peace, quiet and privacy. It should be an excellent time, not sure if I'll even have internet there. I know neither place has tv reception or cable. I am looking forward to being unplugged.




Don't get chopped up by a serial killer!!

Have fun!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Don't get chopped up by a serial killer!!
> 
> Have fun!!



I should be safe, especially since you don't have a passport.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh, that came in.

Safety is an illusion.


----------



## bigmac

Got 478 miles (769 km) on one tank of gas -- good Volvo.


----------



## Crumbling

CleverBomb said:


> And from my cultural background, baked beans on eggs over toast (that is what you're talking about, right?) seems like an interestingly exotic dish. Steak is easy enough to come by, albeit a bit on the spendy side.
> 
> But then, my culinary heritage includes whitefish pickled in bleach, and cheese with potentially hallucinogenic mold, so I guess it's all relative...



eggs? not on my budget...

I mean... a breville or similar toasted sandwich maker. Four slices of the cheapest white bread in the supermarket, a smear of marmite and a couple of tablespoons of supermarket value brand baked beans (dressed up with some seasonings for sake of variety), and calling it a meal. Twice a day till payday. 

My employer bought us lunch.

Steak wasn't an 'exotic' meal... but the good, inch thick, grass fed, home grown steaks... meat of a grade I frankly couldn't afford to buy, those were something special.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> I should be safe, especially since you don't have a passport.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh, that came in.
> 
> Safety is an illusion.



We're gonna build a wall. It's gonna be yuuuuge.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> Guest visiting for a week, we rented a cabin (well 2 cabins for 2 two nights each) in the woods. Fire pit, wood stove, hot tub etc... at each one. Spending the weekend at my place then heading out to the finger lakes for peace, quiet and privacy. It should be an excellent time, not sure if I'll even have internet there. I know neither place has tv reception or cable. I am looking forward to being unplugged.



Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## RentonBob

$50 upgrade to first class on my flight  Love it


----------



## CleverBomb

I'd call that a win!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think my dogs are ready for their scentwork competition next weekend! They are finding all three scents (wintergreen, pine, white thyme) quickly now. Now its just a matter of tightening up their alert behaviour so i don't miss it in competition!

Having them be able to just go from agility to obedience to scentwork is awesome!


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think my dogs are ready for their scentwork competition next weekend! They are finding all three scents (wintergreen, pine, white thyme) quickly now. Now its just a matter of tightening up their alert behaviour so i don't miss it in competition!
> 
> Having them be able to just go from agility to obedience to scentwork is awesome!



That sounds totally awesome, I had no idea competition like this existed!


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think my dogs are ready for their scentwork competition next weekend! They are finding all three scents (wintergreen, pine, white thyme) quickly now. Now its just a matter of tightening up their alert behaviour so i don't miss it in competition!
> 
> Having them be able to just go from agility to obedience to scentwork is awesome!



But unsurprising -- you're working with Aussie Shepherds. 
They've got this.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think my dogs are ready for their scentwork competition next weekend! They are finding all three scents (wintergreen, pine, white thyme) quickly now. Now its just a matter of tightening up their alert behaviour so i don't miss it in competition!
> 
> Having them be able to just go from agility to obedience to scentwork is awesome!




That's awesome! I wish I had more time and money for dog sports. My schedule is so wonky that it makes it really hard. We did a few barn hunt classes but haven't been able to make for like two months.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It is super expensive... but it is pretty much my only vice. Have zero interest in clothes, shoes, jewellery etc...

Dog show?! OH! I could go without eating for 3 days. Coffee? Suddenly optional!!

lol


----------



## Anjula

I baked awesome vanilla and chocolate vegan donuts. And for the first time in my life glazed them. The lemony ones are especially delicious &#128525;


----------



## Rojodi

No polyps this colonoscopy. No scar from the one removed last year!


----------



## ODFFA

After a close call on the road, I'm actually pretty happy about being alive today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My CEO is a keynote speaker for a conference in Cologne, Germany. Turns out he can't make it. So my company is sending me instead. 

The whole international whirlwind travel is really cool. I'm more excited by the idea that I'm being trusted enough to give a keynote speech on behalf of the whole company.

I leave tonight!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My CEO is a keynote speaker for a conference in Cologne, Germany. Turns out he can't make it. So my company is sending me instead.
> 
> The whole international whirlwind travel is really cool. I'm more excited by the idea that I'm being trusted enough to give a keynote speech on behalf of the whole company.
> 
> I leave tonight!



Awesome!! That's exceptional news. I know you're going to kill it!

Now I want to be Hozay when I grow up.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats!

---

My dog passed 3 tests in his scentwork, getting his title all in one day, which means a special title. And he placed first/second in ever division!

I messed up my poor other dog, or he would have rocked it (got hasty and called alert to soon)


----------



## Cobra Verde

ODFFA said:


> After a close call on the road, I'm actually pretty happy about being alive today.


I'm willing to go so far as to say that I too am happy about you being alive today.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Grats!
> 
> ---
> 
> My dog passed 3 tests in his scentwork, getting his title all in one day, which means a special title. And he placed first/second in ever division!
> 
> I messed up my poor other dog, or he would have rocked it (got hasty and called alert to soon)



Congratulations on the dog that did so well, glad to hear he came off smelling like a rose. Sorry you had some issues with scent work on the other dog. That really... stinks.


----------



## Dromond

ODFFA said:


> After a close call on the road, I'm actually pretty happy about being alive today.



Close call = bad. Being alive = fantastic!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A college buddy of mine, whom I haven't seen in years, passed through town _en route_ to a meeting, and we had dinner and caught up on the tangled threads of our lives. Low-key but fun.


----------



## RentonBob

I just found out that I'm getting moved to a new team and away from a manager that I really don't like. I did a little happy dance


----------



## Anjula

RentonBob said:


> I just found out that I'm getting moved to a new team and away from a manager that I really don't like. I did a little happy dance



That's definitely a reason to celebrate! 

So I went and had my ultrasound done, everything is ok, I'm perfectly healthy. So now I will wait a bit, go easy on my stomach and if nothing changes I will have to get an endoscopy (worst nightmare, since I have panic attacks when I don't have a tube down my throat, so I can only imagine how horrible that experience might be). Anyways I'm very very happy that everything is fine with my gut &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Tad

Glad for your good news Bob, Anjula


----------



## Cobra Verde

I would also like to congratulate Anjula on her good news Bob.


----------



## Dromond

Anjula said:


> That's definitely a reason to celebrate!
> 
> So I went and had my ultrasound done, everything is ok, I'm perfectly healthy. So now I will wait a bit, go easy on my stomach and if nothing changes I will have to get an endoscopy (worst nightmare, since I have panic attacks when I don't have a tube down my throat, so I can only imagine how horrible that experience might be). Anyways I'm very very happy that everything is fine with my gut &#128077;&#127996;



I've got more good news for you. You won't remember the endoscopy. They'll give you drugs, and you'll be sweetly dreaming while they do it. The worst you'll deal with is a slight aftertaste.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yeah. All i remember is the nurse, leaning over me and whispering: "this is great stuff!" Then a tingle in my brain, then blackness until I woke up in the bed hours later.


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> That's definitely a reason to celebrate!
> 
> So I went and had my ultrasound done, everything is ok, I'm perfectly healthy. So now I will wait a bit, go easy on my stomach and if nothing changes I will have to get an endoscopy (worst nightmare, since I have panic attacks when I don't have a tube down my throat, so I can only imagine how horrible that experience might be). Anyways I'm very very happy that everything is fine with my gut &#128077;&#127996;



Yay for being fine! And don't worry about the endoscopy, as everyone said you won't even know what happened.


----------



## RentonBob

Anjula said:


> That's definitely a reason to celebrate!
> 
> So I went and had my ultrasound done, everything is ok, I'm perfectly healthy. So now I will wait a bit, go easy on my stomach and if nothing changes I will have to get an endoscopy (worst nightmare, since I have panic attacks when I don't have a tube down my throat, so I can only imagine how horrible that experience might be). Anyways I'm very very happy that everything is fine with my gut &#128077;&#127996;



Thank you and good news! I hope that it clears up for you soon.



Tad said:


> Glad for your good news Bob, Anjula



Thanks Tad 



Cobra Verde said:


> I would also like to congratulate Anjula on her good news Bob.



I'll let her know for you.

Anjula, Cobra Verde would like to congratulate you on your good news


----------



## Anjula

Dromond said:


> I've got more good news for you. You won't remember the endoscopy. They'll give you drugs, and you'll be sweetly dreaming while they do it. The worst you'll deal with is a slight aftertaste.


Oh how I wish it was that easy. In Poland they don't do that. Even in private practice. So you have to undertake it fully conscious. If you're lucky they spray your throats with some painkillers. And to be honest anesthesia is way to risky for that so I wouldn't do it anyway. I'm actually thinking about some newer methods, there are two available either tiny tiny tube that goes through your nose (eww) or a pill with a camera inside that you just have to swallow. And that I can do &#128527; 


rellis10 said:


> Yay for being fine! And don't worry about the endoscopy, as everyone said you won't even know what happened.


You can only imagine how relieved I am  


RentonBob said:


> Thank you and good news! I hope that it clears up for you soon.
> 
> Anjula, Cobra Verde would like to congratulate you on your good news



THANKS GUYS &#128588;&#127996;&#128588;&#127996;


----------



## bigmac

Flying to Albuquerque to see a pretty woman.


----------



## Dromond

Anjula said:


> Oh how I wish it was that easy. In Poland they don't do that. Even in private practice. So you have to undertake it fully conscious. If you're lucky they spray your throats with some painkillers. And to be honest anesthesia is way to risky for that so I wouldn't do it anyway. I'm actually thinking about some newer methods, there are two available either tiny tiny tube that goes through your nose (eww) or a pill with a camera inside that you just have to swallow. And that I can do &#128527;



That's just wrong. Over here they knock you out because being awake for an endoscopy frequently causes a panic reaction, which interferes with the test (obviously).

The pill camera is a good alternative, though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cubs win!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> Cubs win!!!



I'm happy for them and Cleveland, but how shitty is it going to feel for one of those teams to lose a chance to win their first World Series in 68 or 108 years because they actually lost to the _Cubs_ or _Cleveland_?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Played farming simulator on coop mode and chortled lik children for hours about legit sentences that sound dirty " ploughing your field", or "dump ypur seeds inside me". Was great to just be silly


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Played farming simulator on coop mode and chortled lik children for hours about legit sentences that sound dirty " ploughing your field", or "dump ypur seeds inside me". Was great to just be silly



I am so shamelessly addicted to this game. I guess it's tapped into my hidden desire to be a farmer, which I never could actually be due to the fact you can't be a lazy fatass and be a successful farmer.

HOORAY FOR VIDEO GAMES


----------



## loopytheone

BigChaz said:


> I am so shamelessly addicted to this game. I guess it's tapped into my hidden desire to be a farmer, which I never could actually be due to the fact you can't be a lazy fatass and be a successful farmer.
> 
> HOORAY FOR VIDEO GAMES



Is this a good time to point out that I know a 450 lb professional farmer?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

#noexcuses #getonthattractor


----------



## BigChaz

loopytheone said:


> Is this a good time to point out that I know a 450 lb professional farmer?



That's a big farmer


----------



## bigmac

With new tires and a wheel alignment my 12-year-old Volvo is driving like a new car again.


----------



## dwesterny

Made a grilled reuben sandwich (first attempt) it was amazeballs.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Because it's November 1st, aka St Fatty's Day, and Halloween candy is half-off. :wubu:
Along with December 26th and the Monday after Zombie Day - or "Easter" as some people insist on calling it - it's one of the 3 great, should-be-official thrifty fatty holidays. 
Hmm. We need one for summer too...


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was having an issue with my wifi chip that it didn't want to work, because I reset my computer and thought I fried it... took apart my computer, took out the chip and put it back in, device manager says it was working fine but it wouldn't find any networks for me. I got pissed and busy and left my computer off for a week or so (this was after my boyfriend got me a $35 wifi adapter in hopes that it would work, but just gave me a slow as balls connection), and just turned it on today and the wifi chip is working perfectly fine.

No idea what happened or why it's working now, but figured out that wifi adapter usbs do not work from my room.

Also....

*CUBS WIN!!!! *
9-3 baby! 

That grand slam to get to 7-0 was AMAZINGGG.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend comes home from the hospital today!!!!!


----------



## rellis10

I'm starting the process of writing something cretire for the first time in about 6 months. Going take some time to get back into the rhythm but I'll get there.


----------



## dwesterny

Girlfriend is coming out to visit over Thanksgiving. We're going to roast a duck!


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> *CUBS WIN!!!! *
> 9-3 baby!
> 
> That grand slam to get to 7-0 was AMAZINGGG.


Enjoy the parade. I hope your hangover isn't too bad tomorrow.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm pretty drunk at the moent..


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm pretty drunk at the moent..


Saving for posterity. <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

I don't even know what that means


----------



## Cobra Verde

It means I amuse easily.




Speaking of, I'm happy to-day because I just found out that a thread I started on another forum 10 1/2 years ago about the, uh, "Mr. Hands" video is somehow _still_ active. It's a comfort to know that I've created a lasting legacy.


----------



## Anjula

Whats up eith me snd double posts


----------



## Anjula

I'm very happy because my bf is coming back from Warsaw today and I just told him over the phone that I'm gonna meet him in a bar and he's gonna pretend he's on a business trip and he has a cruel wife that hates his tits(they're magnificent omg) and I'm gonna be a random girl that takes care of his sorry ass and fuck him unit he passes out.  TMI I know but I always wanted to do some stupid RP (IF YOU WANNA READ SEX TMI YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO )

Update: he's just called and asked what to wear and I played that stupid wife and got to tease him about getting fat after we got married and basically can't wait till 10PM when I leave to go to that bar 

PS. as a cherry on top my lame ass ex bf might be there to witness everything


----------



## Cobra Verde

Anjula said:


> white text


I'll be in my bunk...


----------



## Anjula

Cobra Verde said:


> I'll be in my bunk...




Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> Did I say something wrong?



No, he's making a Firefly reference. Your scenario sounds fun and really hot!


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> Did I say something wrong?



It is a quote from the show Firefly. Basically your post was so hot he needs some alone time.

As probably do the rest of us  You and your BF sound pretty amazing together, I hope it is a blast tonight


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Speaking of, I'm happy to-day because I just found out that a thread I started on another forum 10 1/2 years ago about the, uh, "Mr. Hands" video is somehow _still_ active. It's a comfort to know that I've created a lasting legacy.



That's actually pretty amazing. Haha. Your trophy is in the mail.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I bet I can guess what it's shaped like...


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> No, he's making a Firefly reference. Your scenario sounds fun and really hot!



Hahaha I know I was just playing. I was right, you all can't understand me  

As for the scenario, it's pretty basic but it might be fun. I would prefer some dragons and mages but that's harder to pull lol 



Tad said:


> It is a quote from the show Firefly. Basically your post was so hot he needs some alone time.
> 
> As probably do the rest of us  You and your BF sound pretty amazing together, I hope it is a blast tonight



He's ok  hahaha he's a serious cutie and somehow has the ability to keep me interested. Usually after so much time I get bored but Now it's different. Never happened before and I've dated a lot. I think it's all because of his manboobs. People seriously don't appreciate mboobs enough. Someone around here used to have a signature that said "I like guys with bigger boobs than mine" and I can totally relate to that.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Anjula said:


> Did I say something wrong?


 


Melian said:


> No, he's making a Firefly reference. Your scenario sounds fun and really hot!


 


Tad said:


> It is a quote from the show Firefly. Basically your post was so hot he needs some alone time.


There's a saved by Canadians/hockey goalie joke there that I'm too lazy to form. :wubu:


What they said. I'm starting to think it's a _bad_ idea for me to constantly communicate in pop-culture references rather than use my own words.

*reflects* 

No, it's Adam Baldwin's fault.



Fake edit: I've been had! *curses in Chinese* The worst part is I was certain you would get the reference.
If anyone has ocean-front property in Kansas that they need to unload on some sucker apparently I can be talked into buying anything...


----------



## Dromond

I'm not a Chicago Cubs fan by any means, but it still makes me happy they won the series. It's been 108 years since they last won a World Series trophy. That's historic.


----------



## bigmac

My little hometown is 100 years old.


https://www.facebook.com/100YearsWestlock/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## agouderia

A hometown that is 100 years old - how cute!

The town I live in is 2027 years old..... (not mythology - confirmed by Roman stone inscriptions & coins..)


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> A hometown that is 100 years old - how cute!
> 
> The town I live in is 2027 years old..... (not mythology - confirmed by Roman stone inscriptions & coins..)



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6hijsqO8H0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6hijsqO8H0[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> A hometown that is 100 years old - how cute!
> 
> The town I live in is 2027 years old..... (not mythology - confirmed by Roman stone inscriptions & coins..)



2027 years? How quaint. 

The piece of land I grew up on is over 1,000,000 years old!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I find comparing relative age of places and cultures hilarious - like two dirty old men whipping their pieces out to crow about which is bigger, or bost about how hard their relative walk to school was - "yeah? Well i used to walk uphill, both ways, in waist high snow!"

I appreciate my hubby's knowledge of politics and history the more i learn. Ask him a similiar question and in a bemused tone he will return: "well i suppose that depends on your definition of "town" and if different groups of people inhabiting the same physical location as part of "your" history. And how you define you - It gives rise to the question of what cultural, economic, religious etc predispositions you have." Makes me happy to hear him talk in such a neutral tone, with such excellent examples. It makes listening to emotional arguements pretty intolerable and insensible (i used to fight with my heart, not debate with my head =p)


----------



## LeoGibson

Completely agree Xy. That was the point of the sarcasm of my post. In the grand scheme of things it's all relative and really means very little to my way of thinking.


----------



## dwesterny

To be honest I think that the brevity of American history taught in most schools does result in a lack of perspective about our place in the world and even the universe. It's common for Europeans to get a giggle out of how impressed we are with things that to them are relatively new.

But then again as Leo implied human history is all pretty short relatively.

https://school.bighistoryproject.com/bhplive


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> To be honest I think that the brevity of American history taught in most schools does result in a lack of perspective about our place in the world and even the universe. It's common for Europeans to get a giggle out of how impressed we are with things that to them are relatively new.



If you drive down Main Street in my town, you'll pass one antique store after another -- all filled with antiquities from the 1970's.


----------



## LeoGibson

I respect and even revere history, but don't get too hung up on it. I get a kick out of people who focus all their efforts and energies in making a mark and leaving a legacy. If you keep going back 50 years, 100,500,1000, 10000 years the list of memorable people that you can even name dwindles drastically down to 0. A bit cynical? Perhaps, but the earth has been here a long time and will continue as such. Focus on being awesome today to the people that matter because no matter how great you are eventually no one will remember who the hell you were.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I respect and even revere history, but don't get too hung up on it. I get a kick out of people who focus all their efforts and energies in making a mark and leaving a legacy. If you keep going back 50 years, 100,500,1000, 10000 years the list of memorable people that you can even name dwindles drastically down to 0. A bit cynical? Perhaps, but the earth has been here a long time and will continue as such. Focus on being awesome today to the people that matter because no matter how great you are eventually no one will remember who the hell you were.





> Most people deceive themselves with a pair of faiths: they believe in eternal memory (of people, things, deeds, nations) and in redressibility (of deeds, mistakes, sins, wrongs). Both are false faiths. In reality the opposite is true: everything will be forgotten and nothing will be redressed. The task of obtaining redress (by vengeance or by forgiveness) will be taken over by forgetting. No one will redress the wrongs that have been done, but all wrongs will be forgotten.


 Milan Kundera - The Joke


----------



## Tad

I don't claim to have had very good history education in school*, but in English we did read this classic poem by Shelley



> I met a traveller from an antique land,
> Who said—“Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
> Stand in the desert. . . . Near them, on the sand,
> Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
> And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
> Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
> Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
> The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed;
> And on the pedestal, these words appear:
> My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings;
> Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!
> Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
> Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare
> The lone and level sands stretch far away.



When I moved to Europe for a couple of years, shortly after reading that poem, I really enjoyed the visible history all around us -- but that poem always kind of hovered in the back of my mind, giving me a feeling of "It is cool that this survived, but the real point was that it was a thing desired for a time, in its time."

* I did read a fair bit of history on my own, and married a History major -- which gave enough perspective to really know how poor my formal education in history was.


----------



## Cobra Verde

_I_ read it thirty-five minutes ago. 

I used to agree with Leo about the impermanence of everything but the aforementioned endurance of my horse-fuckery thread has made me think now that immortality is actually possible.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dwes's post on stalkers made me realize its been a few years since i have heard from mine 

Other than one random creepy pic


----------



## Cobra Verde

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxxNvfVfDB0[/ame]


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If you drive down Main Street in my town, you'll pass one antique store after another -- all filled with antiquities from the 1970's.



Antiquities from the 70's .....you just made me feel old...


----------



## DianaSSBBW

agouderia said:


> A hometown that is 100 years old - how cute!
> 
> The town I live in is 2027 years old..... (not mythology - confirmed by Roman stone inscriptions & coins..)



A few years ago, while my parents were living in The Netherlands, my mother's hometown, here in Pennsylvania, was celebrating its Centennial.
My mother traveled back to the USA for all the festivities related to the Centennial. Meanwhile, her neighbor in The Hague found it funny to make a big deal out of something that was just 100 years old.


----------



## dwesterny

Finally have an Indian place that delivers to where I live! Ordered from there and it was delicious.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Seeing the night sky with virtually zero light pollution. I don't think I've seen it so clearly in decades. Clarke wasn't kidding - my god, it's full of stars.
The telescope was almost superfluous but it did let me see my first nebula. 

Also, eggnog lattes and toe-socks on a cold night.

Life's been worse.


----------



## lille

Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Congrats! That's great! Wedding pics!!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Congratulations! I think it's safe to say this weekend is going better for you 2 than the last one did.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Eeeeeeee, congrats!! :bow::smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Congrats Lillie!!


----------



## rellis10

Virgin trains wins for leg room. Even my fat arse can stretch out a bit. Gonna need it for a 2 and a half hour trip.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:




Oh my God congratulations!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grate lille!!!


----------



## Tad

Congrats Lille! So happy for you both!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

2 day workweek!!


----------



## dwesterny

I had Indian again last night. I ate my curry by just picking it up with the bread. Today my fingers are still stained red from the curry and they smell wonderful and taste delicious.

The best part about eating Indian food with just bread to scoop up the curry is that cutlery becomes a... naan issue.


----------



## RentonBob

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Congratulations!!!


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



One question. Where did he get the stone for the engagement ring?


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



I couldn't rep you, and I really didn't feel I could pass up the opportunity to add my congratulations. I'm genuinely thrilled for you <3

I also fervently approve of roomy trains, short workweeks and Indian food. 

As for me, I'm happy about my decision to pay the Dims library a long overdue visit :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> I couldn't rep you, and I really didn't feel I could pass up the opportunity to add my congratulations. I'm genuinely thrilled for you <3
> 
> I also fervently approve of roomy trains, short workweeks and Indian food.
> 
> *As for me, I'm happy about my decision to pay the Dims library a long overdue visit* :happy:



*over-excited flailing* Visit our library, now with 100% more public library and >9,000% more formatting! (some deleted spam thread titles may exist)


----------



## lille

Thank you so much everyone. We don't have a date for the wedding yet but it will be at least a year from now. He worked with a local jeweler to design my ring and it is perfect.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> We were here 3 weeks ago cause of kidney stones and they didn't pass and are back with a vengeance. This time they're keeping him over night.





dwesterny said:


> One question. Where did he get the stone for the engagement ring?





lille said:


> He worked with a local jeweler to design my ring and it is perfect.



My terrible attempts at a kidney stone joke fails.


----------



## lille

dwesterny said:


> My terrible attempts at a kidney stone joke fails.



Hahaha, I'm totally sleep deprived so it went right over my head.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

4.5 hrs until i am on a short vacation. The hours, how they drag!

I am really proud of myself. After working 18 hr days the past two weeks, project shifted again bc the dev's suck.

So i shrugged and told my manager i was going on vaca during the deloyment. She wasn't pleased, but they call it "taking" vacation for a reason. No one gives it to you! I like to give work all i've got, but i am pleased i am pushing back on my own behalf for work life balance.


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy the US election is finally happening. Regardless of the outcome, the campaigning bullshit is DONE.

For now, anyway.


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> 4.5 hrs until i am on a short vacation. The hours, how they drag!
> 
> I am really proud of myself. After working 18 hr days the past two weeks, project shifted again bc the dev's suck.
> 
> So i shrugged and told my manager i was going on vaca during the deloyment. She wasn't pleased, but they call it "taking" vacation for a reason. No one gives it to you! I like to give work all i've got, but i am pleased i am pushing back on my own behalf for work life balance.



Props to you for doing this! I've always found "work-life balance" such an odd phrase. You have work, and then on the other side you have, you know...LIFE. Anyway, even those to whom work doesn't = Sheol, deserve to _take _a break once in a while 



Dromond said:


> I'm happy the US election is finally happening. Regardless of the outcome, the campaigning bullshit is DONE.
> 
> For now, anyway.



Look upon our president, ye Americans, and dare to feel cautiously optimistic


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha true; for me it is a time/effort/energy balance. I leave the house at 8am and am not home until 6 pm. I go to bed at 10:30 

So i have only 4 hrs to relax, clean, cook, spwnd time with my hubby, train my dogs, etc.

So balancing how much effort input into work (to get paid and promoted, ao i can enjoy those scarce 4 hrs) has become a bigger priority as I age. Whereas when i started i was all about working/pushing my career at rhe expense of my personal life - meaning, i would come home and work those 4 hrs instead of having a life.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Look upon our president, ye Americans, and dare to feel cautiously optimistic



Which really does highlight the predicament that many Americans are feeling: many do believe that Hillary Clinton is corrupt (although others probably just say that to demonize her and don't care if there is evidence to back it up or not), and many do believe that Donald Trump has the instincts of a dictator who would try to break down all the usual safeguards against one man rule (although others probably just say that to demonize him) -- and enough feel both of those things to be true so really don't want either one in the White House, and don't know what to do.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Which really does highlight the predicament that many Americans are feeling: many do believe that Hillary Clinton is corrupt (although others probably just say that to demonize her and don't care if there is evidence to back it up or not), and many do believe that Donald Trump has the instincts of a dictator who would try to break down all the usual safeguards against one man rule (although others probably just say that to demonize him) -- and enough feel both of those things to be true so really don't want either one in the White House, and don't know what to do.



It did occur to me that our Zuma story would be a cautionary tale, too. Regardless of the candidate people might (reluctantly) support. And I realise it's serious business all around. You're undoubtedly affected when it's your own country that's being (mis)shaped. 

In hindsight -- even though it did cross my mind -- maybe I should have thought better of trying to bring distraction / relief by pointing to our guy. I guess I'll blame it on being consumed by his shenanigans, and wanting to relate from that place.


----------



## Jeannie

Dromond said:


> I'm happy the US election is finally happening. Regardless of the outcome, the campaigning bullshit is DONE.
> 
> For now, anyway.



You and me, both!! What a nightmare this election turned out to be. 

I'll be queasy until I hear with absolute certainty that Hillary Clinton is our next president!

If the pussy grabber should win, please note that I'm available for international relocation! I'll be packed and putting my house up for sale... tomorrow. 

*kidding, not kidding!*


----------



## Cobra Verde

ODFFA said:


> Look upon our president, ye Americans, and dare to feel cautiously optimistic


Nope, I'm still crashing on your couch for the next 4 years if my shitbag country lives down to my expectations today. Deal with it.


----------



## rellis10

Jeannie said:


> You and me, both!! What a nightmare this election turned out to be.
> 
> I'll be queasy until I hear with absolute certainty that Hillary Clinton is our next president!
> 
> If the pussy grabber should win, please note that I'm available for international relocation! I'll be packed and putting my house up for sale... tomorrow.
> 
> *kidding, not kidding!*



Some airline could make a killing by offering deals on flights out of the US tomorrow.

Also I know this feeling all too well, I'm still bitter about Brexit and pulling for it to be overturned. I felt sick the day after we voted that way and was ashamed of my country... I feel like if I was American I could multiply that by a hundred if Trump gets into the big office.


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Soooooo late....but congrats!!



rellis10 said:


> Some airline could make a killing by offering deals on flights out of the US tomorrow.
> 
> Also I know this feeling all too well, I'm still bitter about Brexit and pulling for it to be overturned. I felt sick the day after we voted that way and was ashamed of my country... I feel like if I was American I could multiply that by a hundred if Trump gets into the big office.



My bf is English, and we laughed Brexit off, because it seemed like it could NEVER happen. It was way too stupid. I mean....how could anyone be so idiotic as to vote to leave, and lose all the benefits of the EU? And then they proved us wrong.

And now I'm super anxious about this US election. The world has been finding ways to reach new lows, this year.


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> My bf is English, and we laughed Brexit off, because it seemed like it could NEVER happen. It was way too stupid. I mean....how could anyone be so idiotic as to vote to leave, and lose all the benefits of the EU? And then they proved us wrong.
> 
> And now I'm super anxious about this US election. The world has been finding ways to reach new lows, this year.



Yup, Brexit proved that people can and will be convinced to vote against their own interest based on xenophobia and stab-in-the-dark hypothetical short-term gains.

*looks at tv with Sky News coverage of the election* Yeah, this sounds familiar.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha true; for me it is a time/effort/energy balance. I leave the house at 8am and am not home until 6 pm. I go to bed at 10:30
> 
> So i have only 4 hrs to relax, clean, cook, spwnd time with my hubby, train my dogs, etc.
> 
> So balancing how much effort input into work (to get paid and promoted, ao i can enjoy those scarce 4 hrs) has become a bigger priority as I age. Whereas when i started i was all about working/pushing my career at rhe expense of my personal life - meaning, i would come home and work those 4 hrs instead of having a life.



Gonna give you a little shit, but only because I do admire you! :bow:

I always get a kick when those in the white collar world complain of their schedules and the bouts where they put in less by days. As a blue collar guy, my everyday typical workday is up at 4. Work from 5A to around 7P. Home at around 745-8. Dinner, shower and bed at 10. Almost every workday. So while I will commiserate with you, you shall get no sympathy either! (Not that you asked for any anyways) 

Congrats on getting through it and enjoy your time off!


----------



## Jeannie

rellis10 said:


> Yup, Brexit proved that people can and will be convinced to vote against their own interest based on xenophobia and stab-in-the-dark hypothetical short-term gains.
> 
> *looks at tv with Sky News coverage of the election* Yeah, this sounds familiar.



Exactly! The masses are asses. 

I saw a couple days ago that, I believe it was Norwegian Air, will soon be offering flights from the U.S. to Europe for $69.00 one way. I know people joke about leaving the country if their candidate doesn't win, but I'm completely serious. My only child is moving to London in 2 months for a new job. That, plus Trump potentially running the country have me checking real estate in far off lands! Yolo.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Gonna give you a little shit, but only because I do admire you! :bow:
> 
> I always get a kick when those in the white collar world complain of their schedules and the bouts where they put in less by days. As a blue collar guy, my everyday typical workday is up at 4. Work from 5A to around 7P. Home at around 745-8. Dinner, shower and bed at 10. Almost every workday. So while I will commiserate with you, you shall get no sympathy either! (Not that you asked for any anyways)
> 
> Congrats on getting through it and enjoy your time off!



How many 14 hour shifts do you do for a normal week? We do three 12s for night workers and most of the day staff would prefer to work four days a week pulling 10 hour shifts but we're needed five days a week because that normal business hours.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yeah. I also work 6:30-11:30 tuesdays and thursdays teaching dog class.
And i compete every second weekend.

My job(s) are very social and mental too; which is a different kind of tired than physical or duration.

So my total personal time is about 12 hrs a week. That is with zero alone time at work, or while teaching, and i am constant alert and chosing my words. And within those 12 hrs i also need to cook, clean, write, walk my dogs, spend time with the hubby, improve my own mental faculties...not enough hours!

*shrug* its like when people say how hard they woeked doing physical labour - it isn't even the same kind of tiredness...apples and oranges.


----------



## LeoGibson

I work 5 on 2 off. Then 5 on 3 off. Weekends and holidays off if they happen to fall on your scheduled days off.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I work 5 on 2 off. Then 5 on 3 off. Weekends and holidays off if they happen to fall on your scheduled days off.



That's a long week, you get overtime for it? I work two jobs so I end up doing 40 at my day job and 25-30 for my work from home job.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yeah. I also work 6:30-11:30 tuesdays and thursdays teaching dog class.
> And i compete every second weekend.
> 
> My job(s) are very social and mental too; which is a different kind of tired than physical or duration.
> 
> So my total personal time is about 12 hrs a week. That is with zero alone time at work, or while teaching, and i am constant alert and chosing my words. And within those 12 hrs i also need to cook, clean, write, walk my dogs, spend time with the hubby, improve my own mental faculties...not enough hours!
> 
> *shrug* its like when people say how hard they woeked doing physical labour - it isn't even the same kind of tiredness...apples and oranges.



I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental. Believe me I know because my job is a mixture of both mental and physical I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental. Believe me I know because my job is a mixture of both mental and physical and as much as I try to avoid it social as well. What I was yanking your chain about was like I do my other friends that have office type job. They have busy stretches for three or four weeks maybe two months where they put in a lot of hours and then they go back to 40 to 45 a week. Whereas doing blue-collar work it is constant without let up.



dwesterny said:


> That's a long week, you get overtime for it? I work two jobs so I end up doing 40 at my day job and 25-30 for my work from home job.



No. No overtime at all. I get straight time plus commission on what I do.


----------



## dwesterny

You have to be coming close to the legal limit for hours spent driving on a schedule like that. No? Fatigue must be a concern for driving safety.


----------



## LeoGibson

It's right on the edge. I can work 70 hours and then I need to take a 34 hour break. No actually for me it's a 24 hour breakbecause I am considered oil field. They set it up that way because of the government says I can work 70 hours so that is what is expected of you.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

lille said:


> Me and my BHM are engaged!!!!!!! :smitten:



Congratulations!!!


----------



## loopytheone

...I honestly don't know how you people cope with working such long hours. I work 9-4 on a saturday and that is enough to basically knock me out for the rest of saturday and most of sunday too. I remember when I was at school, I went for about 30 hours a week and I spent almost all the rest of the time either asleep or too exhausted to function. Even my weekends I was just like a zombie the whole time.

I am honestly trying to work up to be able to do 30 hours a week work and not be too exhausted to function the whole rest of the time. Kinda feels like a lame aim in life compared to what some of you can do with no problem...


----------



## rellis10

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbxUSsFXYo4"]Just going to leave this here...[/ame]


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> ...I honestly don't know how you people cope with working such long hours. I work 9-4 on a saturday and that is enough to basically knock me out for the rest of saturday and most of sunday too. I remember when I was at school, I went for about 30 hours a week and I spent almost all the rest of the time either asleep or too exhausted to function. Even my weekends I was just like a zombie the whole time.
> 
> I am honestly trying to work up to be able to do 30 hours a week work and not be too exhausted to function the whole rest of the time. Kinda feels like a lame aim in life compared to what some of you can do with no problem...



Different bodies, different brains. If you have high anxiety in a situation, for example, it drains you faster. If you have rheumatoid arthritis then any amount of physical activity (or even just sitting in a chair) is going to tap you out fairly quickly. And lots of less extreme things factor in too. And of course, practice makes a huge difference. As does things like hunger, if there are no government supports for you and you are paid by the hour ...


----------



## Anjula

loopytheone said:


> ...I honestly don't know how you people cope with working such long hours. I work 9-4 on a saturday and that is enough to basically knock me out for the rest of saturday and most of sunday too. I remember when I was at school, I went for about 30 hours a week and I spent almost all the rest of the time either asleep or too exhausted to function. Even my weekends I was just like a zombie the whole time.
> 
> I am honestly trying to work up to be able to do 30 hours a week work and not be too exhausted to function the whole rest of the time. Kinda feels like a lame aim in life compared to what some of you can do with no problem...



I'm with you. I have no idea how you people do it, it's amazing for me. I had classes for 41 hours a week and it was horrible, now I basically have 3 hours of uni every two weeks and that's around the perfect amount lol I can't imagine waking up before 8AM. You have no idea how amazed I am by you all. Xyantha im sorry for begging for your stories all the time, I will SHUT my mouth from now on.


----------



## dwesterny

Hehehe I'm not gonna quote your typo, but that's a whole different fetish.


----------



## Jeannie

dwesterny said:


> Hehehe I'm not gonna quote your typo, but that's a whole different fetish.



Ew. 

:bow: to all you hard working folks. Much respect!


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Hehehe I'm not gonna quote your typo, but that's a whole different fetish.





Thanks sugar, I've already changed that.


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Thanks sugar, I've already changed that.



I saw it... now I can never unsee it.


----------



## Jeannie

Happiness = Enter polling precinct. Sign in. Vote. Exit polling precinct. *7* minutes.

My next door neighbor was there 1 1/2 hours. Some precincts here are reporting a 3 hour line. 

Timing & Luck. 7 minutes!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Jeannie said:


> Happiness = Enter polling precinct. Sign in. Vote. Exit polling precinct. *7* minutes.
> 
> My next door neighbor was there 1 1/2 hours. Some precincts here are reporting a 3 hour line.
> 
> Timing & Luck. 7 minutes!!!!



I've got a friend in Kansas state who got there 2 hours before the polls were due to close and was worried he wouldn't get in. He said they allow people to vote as long as they're in line at the time though, but I think he'll be in before then.


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> I saw it... now I can never unsee it.



It's not me it's my stupid phone!


----------



## Cobra Verde

LeoGibson said:


> I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental. Believe me I know because my job is a mixture of both mental and physical I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental. Believe me I know because my job is a mixture of both mental and physical...


You may need to scale back those hours.




loopytheone said:


> ...I honestly don't know how you people cope with working such long hours. I work 9-4 on a saturday and that is enough to basically knock me out for the rest of saturday and most of sunday too. I remember when I was at school, I went for about 30 hours a week and I spent almost all the rest of the time either asleep or too exhausted to function. Even my weekends I was just like a zombie the whole time.
> 
> I am honestly trying to work up to be able to do 30 hours a week work and not be too exhausted to function the whole rest of the time. Kinda feels like a lame aim in life compared to what some of you can do with no problem...


Your body adjusts. When I started working full-time I would go to bed soon after getting home and even missed the last Red Sox no-hitter because it came during my first week (no one's ever had it worse  ). Now I work the same hours and frequently stay up after midnight. At least. I just need my 5 hours of sleep per night and I'm gooZzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Dromond

Jeannie said:


> Happiness = Enter polling precinct. Sign in. Vote. Exit polling precinct. *7* minutes.
> 
> My next door neighbor was there 1 1/2 hours. Some precincts here are reporting a 3 hour line.
> 
> Timing & Luck. 7 minutes!!!!



I sent for a mail in ballot. I filled it out in the comfort of my apartment and mailed it back. This was a couple of weeks ago. Introvert friendly voting, gotta love it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Anjula said:


> It's not me it's golden showers!



I think you're having more typo trouble. I hope so, at least...


----------



## Jeannie

Dromond said:


> I sent for a mail in ballot. I filled it out in the comfort of my apartment and mailed it back. This was a couple of weeks ago. Introvert friendly voting, gotta love it.



Smart man. I just got lucky with a quickie.


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> I sent for a mail in ballot. I filled it out in the comfort of my apartment and mailed it back. This was a couple of weeks ago. Introvert friendly voting, gotta love it.



I really appreciate that being an option and it helps a LOT of people who aren't able to get to a polling station on election day. The early voting and postal turnout this time seems to be truly groundbreaking. While I'm able, though, I don't think I'd stop going to put my mark down in person at the station. It's more just the security of seeing that voting slip go into the box.

I trust the people who handle the vote counting... I just don't trust our postal service haha.


----------



## Jeannie

rellis10 said:


> I've got a friend in Kansas state who got there 2 hours before the polls were due to close and was worried he wouldn't get in. He said they allow people to vote as long as they're in line at the time though, but I think he'll be in before then.



Have you heard from him? Did he get in yet?


----------



## rellis10

Jeannie said:


> Have you heard from him? Did he get in yet?



Trying to find out now. He's gone suspiciously quiet on FB which I'm hoping is a good sign.


----------



## rellis10

Jeannie said:


> Have you heard from him? Did he get in yet?



He got in but it was a looong wait. Might be expecting delays in Kansas but who knows.


----------



## Jeannie

rellis10 said:


> He got in but it was a looong wait. Might be expecting delays in Kansas but who knows.



Only 1% in. Very red state.


----------



## Cobra Verde

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...91US691&aqs=chrome.1.0l4j69i57j69i61.8751j0j7

:smitten:

Not sure if there were any other elections held to-night.


----------



## Tad

Cobra Verde said:


> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...91US691&aqs=chrome.1.0l4j69i57j69i61.8751j0j7
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> Not sure if there were any other elections held to-night.



Well, that may help some people in these blue states to endure the next four years?


----------



## Cobra Verde

*8 years. The sickness in this country isn't going to be fixed by the next election.

Is recreational pot legal in any provinces? Canada's usually way ahead of us on things like this.


----------



## Tad

Cobra Verde said:


> *8 years. The sickness in this country isn't going to be fixed by the next election.
> 
> Is recreational pot legal in any provinces? Canada's usually way ahead of us on things like this.



The answer is some mix of 'not yet' and 'sort of.' The federal government who was elected a year ago had as part of the their platform that they will legalize cannabis. So far they have just been studying the issue, so we don't know how that will play out. IIRC they have committed to having a plan announced by next Spring.

In the meantime 'medical marijuana' has been decriminalized. I had a friend walk into a 'dispensary' across from his office in Toronto, was directed to a back room where a skype session was set up with a homeopath who after a few questions sent a prescription for him to the store, after which it was just a matter of choosing which type(s) he wanted to buy.

However police are still in the habit of raiding and shutting down dispensaries as a lot of these practices are obviously pushing the limits of legitimate medical marijuana use.

In short, if you want it, it isn't hard to get, it isn't apt to get you into any legal trouble, but it is nothing like the availability of Colorado. In a year or three it should be more available, but exactly what that means is still to be determined, and will no doubt vary by province. (although it will be legal as in possession will not be in the criminal code, the provinces can still regulate sale and use just like they do with alcohol).


----------



## Cobra Verde

I realized to-day that because I haven't visited any other sites besides this one since Tuesday night before every vote had come in and have avoided TV, radio and newspapers I technically haven't gotten any official confirmation that He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Elected has won. I'm basically Schrodinger's Voter; as long as I don't check to find out then my country both simultaneously has and hasn't elected a narcissistic sociopath to the Presidency.
I'm not sure if this is sustainable for 8 years, but for now I'll take it.


----------



## agouderia

Cobra Verde said:


> He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Elected



Love this one!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental. Believe me I know because my job is a mixture of both mental and physical I think you misunderstand me. Long hours are long hours whether it be physical or mental.



Gonna have to agree to disagree . I've mucked stalls for 10 hour shifts, worked retail at christmas, done data entry, and taught.

The emotional burnout I feel teaching, coupled with my brain and mouth failing is note remotely similar to the sheer physical exhaustion of mucking stalls. Nor is it the dizzying exhaustion brought on my repetitious tasks like invoicing. And that is separate all together from jobs where I am walking in and learning systems net new, understanding processes, and shovelling vast amounts of new information into my brain, then having to tangle with people who need to be shown how their processes need to improve. And that's separate again from the exhaustion brought on by a job simply being frustrating. 

Keep in mind you are an extrovert; for introverts, even being in other's physical presence can be utterly draining and debilitating. 

--

On vacation day 2. Took a nap both days! Naps as an adult take me 1-2 hours to settle in and fall asleep, and i need a coffee after, but MAN are they the best!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Gonna have to agree to disagree . I've mucked stalls for 10 hour shifts, worked retail at christmas, done data entry, and taught.
> 
> The emotional burnout I feel teaching, coupled with my brain and mouth failing is note remotely similar to the sheer physical exhaustion of mucking stalls. Nor is it the dizzying exhaustion brought on my repetitious tasks like invoicing. And that is separate all together from jobs where I am walking in and learning systems net new, understanding processes, and shovelling vast amounts of new information into my brain, then having to tangle with people who need to be shown how their processes need to improve. And that's separate again from the exhaustion brought on by a job simply being frustrating.
> 
> Keep in mind you are an extrovert; for introverts, even being in other's physical presence can be utterly draining and debilitating.


I'm more tireder than all of you cause I'm fat and lazy. I win.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Gonna have to agree to disagree . I've mucked stalls for 10 hour shifts, worked retail at christmas, done data entry, and taught.
> 
> The emotional burnout I feel teaching, coupled with my brain and mouth failing is note remotely similar to the sheer physical exhaustion of mucking stalls. Nor is it the dizzying exhaustion brought on my repetitious tasks like invoicing. And that is separate all together from jobs where I am walking in and learning systems net new, understanding processes, and shovelling vast amounts of new information into my brain, then having to tangle with people who need to be shown how their processes need to improve. And that's separate again from the exhaustion brought on by a job simply being frustrating.
> 
> Keep in mind you are an extrovert; for introverts, even being in other's physical presence can be utterly draining and debilitating.
> 
> --
> 
> On vacation day 2. Took a nap both days! Naps as an adult take me 1-2 hours to settle in and fall asleep, and i need a coffee after, but MAN are they the best!



I still feel like I failed in my teasing of you. All you say here is true. Also to further the point, to me it was not about who works harder, blue or white collar. I would never invalidate someone else's work in that way. Plus different people have different skill sets and strengths. I only chuckle about the length of time my corporate friends work not whether or not who has the harder job. See most of them work 40 hours per week and occasionally they have a big project that can see them increasing up to 60 or even 70 hours per week, but it's only in small bursts until they complete their task and then it's back to 40. While those of us doing this type of work do 60-70 week in and week out without cessation. Also I heartily realize I bust y'alls balls in this fashion out of equal parts envy and jealousy!!


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I heartily realize I bust y'alls balls



Xy's balls are brass an nearly unbreakable. My balls are yours anytime you want.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u90orY1070Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u90orY1070Q[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Leo, I just found it interesting the hours you are working. I admit I work in one of the most white collar cities in the known universe so my sample size is small, but the people I know in trades seldom get to do more than fifty in a week -- some may be willing to do more, but employers are not happy about paying a lot of overtime on a regular basis (then there will be bursts when a project is behind schedule and they have to pull out all the stops, or whatever). Or some have gone to remote sites, but then they are usually on something like two weeks in, working very long hours, then one week out. Or my father-in-law worked at a factory for 24 years before he got layed off so he couldn't take early retirement at 25 years of service (joys of non-unionized factories), and while he'd take the night-shift for the extra pay and what overtime he could get, again the amount of overtime was usually pretty limited because employers hate paying time and a half.

I can't imagine that people or economics are all that different, so in part I wonder if it is a function of local regulations? Like, up here anything over 44 hours a week requires time and a half pay (unless you are on salary of course -- nobody at my company works anywhere near as little as 44 hours a week). Some places may permit more hours?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha i probably failed to realize the tease for two reasons - stupid skimming on a phone..

And..

I am clearly losing your "tone" from not having talked to you in forever. Only one solution - teamspeak next saturday!!!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha i probably failed to realize the tease for two reasons - stupid skimming on a phone..
> 
> And..
> 
> *I am clearly losing your "tone"* from not having talked to you in forever. Only one solution - teamspeak next saturday!!!



Come, join me in the land of the constantly oblivious!  I'm honestly as bad in real life, I can never tell if someone is joking or not and just assume they aren't. Makes me come off as really easily offended because I never get the joke! :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've never heard you get offended on TS

Probably because Dwes hasn't been on recently.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I've never heard you get offended on TS
> 
> Probably because Dwes hasn't been on recently.



Yeah, it's the fat guy breathing that usually offends me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My birthday present from beau finally got here... I love claddagh rings, and that's my birthstone.


----------



## dwesterny

Pictures from Union Square NY taken by a friend. 

View attachment IMG_4823.jpg


View attachment IMG_4809.jpg


----------



## rellis10

I might have the first entry into a new BHM/FFA story posted as early as this week. Mostly scene setting but I have plans.

Writing bits on my lunch break feels a little naughty haha.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

A) awesome!

B) doesn't it just, though? Or pretend to be reading emails but instead daydream about thick thighs and big bellies


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Leo, I just found it interesting the hours you are working. I admit I work in one of the most white collar cities in the known universe so my sample size is small, but the people I know in trades seldom get to do more than fifty in a week -- some may be willing to do more, but employers are not happy about paying a lot of overtime on a regular basis (then there will be bursts when a project is behind schedule and they have to pull out all the stops, or whatever). Or some have gone to remote sites, but then they are usually on something like two weeks in, working very long hours, then one week out. Or my father-in-law worked at a factory for 24 years before he got layed off so he couldn't take early retirement at 25 years of service (joys of non-unionized factories), and while he'd take the night-shift for the extra pay and what overtime he could get, again the amount of overtime was usually pretty limited because employers hate paying time and a half.
> 
> I can't imagine that people or economics are all that different, so in part I wonder if it is a function of local regulations? Like, up here anything over 44 hours a week requires time and a half pay (unless you are on salary of course -- nobody at my company works anywhere near as little as 44 hours a week). Some places may permit more hours?



It's partly my profession and also partly the field in which I ply my profession. Most manufacturing jobs or other blue collar trades usually fall into the 40-50 hour work week. Mostly because as you say they are protected hourly and companies do not want to carry that much overtime unless it is a necessity. However there are exceptions and my field, oilfield work is one of them. They don't mind paying the OT and they will work you as hard as possible and that's true from what I know about the Western Canadian oilfields as well. I think 12+ hour shifts are the norm there as well. However, because they ask so much out of us they make up for it with better than average pay and benefits. They need people willing and able to work 24/7/365 because the oil is coming out of the ground and it doesn't give a damn if it's a holiday or a weekend. It's coming like it or not. So it's a fair tradeoff for what we get from it.

The second reason though is that I'm a truck driver and we are regulated by the government and overtime rules do not apply to us. The govt. says I can work 14 hours a day then need 10 consecutive off. I can do that for up to 70 hours in an 8 day period.(usually hit that in 5 though) So that is what most companies expect of us. At that point I have to take a 34 consecutive hour break to reset my hours and start a new 70 hour period. However since I'm in the oilfield and energy sector I'm only required to have 24 consecutive hours off to reset my 70. I don't know as much about intra-Canada rules but I know most Canadian companies tend to run their logs on U.S. standards if they are cross border operations. The Canadian rules are slightly different. One difference is that the U.S. standard is to allow only 11 hours driving in that 14 hour period but Canada will allow 12 and I think theirs is a 15 hour period, but I may be wrong on that. But to keep the log confusion down, most that operate here frequently run off of our rules.


----------



## bigmac

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...
> 
> The emotional burnout I feel teaching ...




I used to joke that six hours with 30 junior high kids feels like 14. 

Dealing with criminals is actually lots easier. They're usually either shackled or behind plexiglass.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Trying to teach humans how to read dog body language/why heir dogs do what they do, and the all important timing is exhausting. In addition to that, there is soooooo much incorrect bullshit, i basically have to scrub their brains clean as we go.

That being said, the reward is so so huge when they get it is soooo huge!


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> .... from what I know about the Western Canadian oilfields as well. I think 12+ hour shifts are the norm there as well. However, because they ask so much out of us they make up for it with better than average pay and benefits.



The Canadian oilfield standard seems to be two weeks of 12 hour, seven day a weeks shifts, then a week off. Many workers fly home (as far as Newfoundland) for that week off.



LeoGibson said:


> I don't know as much about intra-Canada rules but I know most Canadian companies tend to run their logs on U.S. standards if they are cross border operations. The Canadian rules are slightly different. One difference is that the U.S. standard is to allow only 11 hours driving in that 14 hour period but Canada will allow 12 and I think theirs is a 15 hour period, but I may be wrong on that. But to keep the log confusion down, most that operate here frequently run off of our rules.



A good friend runs cross border (Canada-US) runs exclusively; when in Canada, he must follow Canadian rules (12 hours in a 16 hour period), and in the US, US rules. Makes for an interesting log book!


----------



## Tad

I admit I got a bit confused in the middle of Leo's response..... see, in a lot of areas around logs are one of the most common things you see on a truck, so when I read 'trucks' and 'logs' I was wondering briefly about what the difference in US and Canadian regulations on logs was  Eventually I realized that 'hours' really didn't fit into what I thought I was reading about, and moved to the right homonym.

Now feeling like a complete dork :doh:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

But getting back to the happy, normally this time of year here is cold, wet, grey, and miserable. That may yet come, but for the most part we've had weather more suited to mid-October than mid-November. Has been great for my mood and has made for much more enjoyable walks to work. (OK, I feel a bit guilty enjoying what is probably in part a result of climate change, but since I can't change the current weather might as well make the best of it)


----------



## AmandaLynn

A double extra cheese pizza from Tom's with black olives and diced tomatoes.


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> A double extra cheese pizza from Tom's with black olives and diced tomatoes.



New York City pizza show off. The rest of us are making do with subpar pizza.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> New York City pizza show off. The rest of us are making do with subpar pizza.



So true


----------



## Anjula

AmandaLynn said:


> A double extra cheese pizza from Tom's with black olives and diced tomatoes.



I'm craving something like this...


I went shopping and got a beautiful (vegan!) Calvin Klein coat and awesome TH snow boots(also vegan, yay). It's quite a challenge to get nice stuff when you don't buy wool, leather, feather, fur etc etc it's been my first proper winter haul since going vegan so I'm quite happy even tho we've spend over 6 hours at the mall :/


----------



## AmandaLynn

Anjula said:


> I'm craving something like this...
> 
> 
> I went shopping and got a beautiful (vegan!) Calvin Klein coat and awesome TH snow boots(also vegan, yay). It's quite a challenge to get nice stuff when you don't buy wool, leather, feather, fur etc etc it's been my first proper winter haul since going vegan so I'm quite happy even tho we've spend over 6 hours at the mall :/



It's delicious.


----------



## Tad

Our office manager is a by far the most glamorous, fashionable and fashion-conscious person in our company -- a Montrealer dragged to Ottawa by work and family, who tends to despair of Ottawa's dowdy ways. The sort of person where it is no surprise to learn that she's watched all 23 seasons of America's Next Top Model. It is awesome to have someone like that around to give a different point of view on things, and I really like her.

But knowing that side of her, I tend to make assumptions about what else she might like and not like. This morning I discovered that she's an avid reader of fantasy novels "Oh my god, I love everything with dragons, wizards, all of that stuff!" were roughly her words, before she started enthusing about specific series, and telling me to send her a reminder email so she could bring the first book of a particular series in for me to read.

Not what I would have assumed, so I'm happy to have seen a completely different side of her, and to have been reminded yet again about books and covers


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Our office manager is a by far the most glamorous, fashionable and fashion-conscious person in our company -- a Montrealer dragged to Ottawa by work and family, who tends to despair of Ottawa's dowdy ways.




See that, respect my fellow cultured and refined Frenchies!


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> See that, respect my fellow cultured and refined Frenchies!



Well, she does speak good french, and was born and bred in Montreal, but her parents are from somewhere middle-east-ish, so in the language-lingo of Quebec she would be classified as an 'Allophone' (as opposed to francophone or anglophone. Some in Quebec take such distinctions quite seriously). So she isn't really a Frenchie -- it is a mix coming from a big, cosmopolitan, city that has a real love of style and just who she is, I think?

I wouldn't have guessed 'AmandaLynn' for french ;-) Cajun background?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Well, she does speak good french, and was born and bred in Montreal, but her parents are from somewhere middle-east-ish, so in the language-lingo of Quebec she would be classified as an 'Allophone' (as opposed to francophone or anglophone. Some in Quebec take such distinctions quite seriously). So she isn't really a Frenchie -- it is a mix coming from a big, cosmopolitan, city that has a real love of style and just who she is, I think?
> 
> I wouldn't have guessed 'AmandaLynn' for french ;-) Cajun background?



Yes, half. My father is a descended from French colonials who who were put out of Canada by the British back in the 1700's. I am not really a student of the history, but I believe that is where most people of a Cajun background come from. My mother is originally from Texas and met my father at a diner on US 10. Amanda Lynn is my first and middle name. My last name is a little unique and don't have that kind of comfort level here yet.


----------



## Tad

Heh, Tad is not any of my names (although I did go by Edx for a while, and Edward is my middle name) -- and I'd never post my last name on a public forum, it just seems like asking for trouble or something. (granted that I also have an uncommon last name, I might feel differently if it was Smith or Jones or something more common)


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Heh, Tad is not any of my names (although I did go by Edx for a while, and Edward is my middle name) -- and I'd never post my last name on a public forum, it just seems like asking for trouble or something. (granted that I also have an uncommon last name, I might feel differently if it was Smith or Jones or something more common)



Ed-EX, you just took me back to LSU, our mail-room guy was know and Ed-Ex, you know, for obvious reasons. LOL. Sorry, that was so random.


----------



## Tad

That is pretty funny! (My story for the 'x' is that way back in the day, at the forums that preceded these ones, at first you didn't register a permanent name -- you just chose one each time you signed in. I was using 'Ed' for a while, then someone else started posting using 'Ed' so I started using 'Ed1,' but sure enough a couple of weeks later someone else used 'Ed1.' I thought of going to Ed2, but wondered how long until someone else used that? I could just imagine going Ed1, Ed2, Ed3, .... and being a math lover it immediately hit me that the logical extension was "Ed1, Ed2, Ed3, ...., Edx" So I started using Edx, and shortly after that permanent name registration was implemented.

But when I'd very first been posting I had used Tad, which is a lot easier to say than Edx, so I eventually went back to it.

ETA: On a couple of other fat related sites, I instead added an 'L' to make the name Edxl, changing it to a name and an indication of my size.


----------



## AmandaLynn

So it's a legacy thing.


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> Yes, half. My father is a descended from French colonials who who were put out of Canada by the British back in the 1700's. I am not really a student of the history, but I believe that is where most people of a Cajun background come from. My mother is originally from Texas and met my father at a diner on US 10. Amanda Lynn is my first and middle name. My last name is a little unique and don't have that kind of comfort level here yet.



Yep, 'Cajun' comes from 'Acadian' (the french settlers who were deported were known as Acadians, and it got abbreviated over time ETA: now I got curious and had to go look something up -- the british didn't deport the Acadians to the New Orleans area directly, but many re-settled there since there was land available, and mostly they had been sent to terrible places originally). The french had had a colony down that way from around 1720 (earlier?) with towns at Biloxi and New Orleans at the least, but I'm not sure how many settlers there were from that? Then the British moved the Acadians down there in the 1750-60s, then the French ceded the whole area to the Spanish in the 1760s, largely cutting off the flow of french settlers, but then after the French revolution some people fled to New Orleans precisely because it wasn't under French control so nobody would be trying to cut their heads off ... that area has had an interesting history!

Now the important question: did you inherit any good Cajun recipes?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Yep, 'Cajun' comes from 'Acadian' (the french settlers who were deported were known as Acadians, and it got abbreviated over time). The french had had a colony down that way from around 1720 (earlier?) with towns at Biloxi and New Orleans at the least, but I'm not sure how many settlers there were from that? Then the British moved the Acadians down there in the 1750-60s, then the French ceded the whole area to the Spanish in the 1760s, largely cutting off the flow of french settlers, but then after the French revolution some people fled to New Orleans precisely because it wasn't under French control so nobody would be trying to cut their heads off ... that area has had an interesting history!
> 
> Now the important question: did you inherit any good Cajun recipes?



I am not much of a cook. Though, since moving to NYC I have gotten a bit better out of necessity. My mom gave me a binder with some recipes in it when I moved. I have not had opportunity to really put something together from there though. It seems like everything is geared to serving a group of people. 

While I can't remember the last time I actually ate for one according to serving sizes, I am afraid that after going out to buy the ingredients to some of the meals in there, I would end up throwing half of the stuff away because it's only me. 

Unlike pizza or cheesecake, there is only so much Cajun food a person can eat in one sitting even if they were raised on it.


----------



## LeoGibson

AmandaLynn said:


> Yes, half. My father is a descended from French colonials who who were put out of Canada by the British back in the 1700's. I am not really a student of the history, but I believe that is where most people of a Cajun background come from. My mother is originally from Texas and met my father at a diner on US 10. Amanda Lynn is my first and middle name. My last name is a little unique and don't have that kind of comfort level here yet.



So then according to your intro that means you probably say you're from Laugh-Eye-Yet? Welcome to the boards cher!

(Not from there but spent a lot of time all over south La. hauling oilfield supplies back in the 90's)


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Heh, Tad is not any of my names (although I did go by Edx for a while, and Edward is my middle name) -- and I'd never post my last name on a public forum, it just seems like asking for trouble or something. (granted that I also have an uncommon last name, I might feel differently if it was Smith or Jones or something more common)



This is all a cunning ploy, we all know your real name is Tad Taddy McTadderson!


----------



## AmandaLynn

LeoGibson said:


> So then according to your intro that means you probably say you're from Laugh-Eye-Yet? Welcome to the boards cher!
> 
> (Not from there but spent a lot of time all over south La. hauling oilfield supplies back in the 90's)



Your accent is a bit off; it's Lawf-aye-yit. My father worked for Offshore Energy for years.


----------



## LeoGibson

AmandaLynn said:


> Your accent is a bit off; it's Lawf-aye-yit. My father worked for Offshore Energy for years.



See I'm from Texas so if you McConaughey the accent it will sound just right!


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> Your accent is a bit off; it's Lawf-aye-yit. My father worked for Offshore Energy for years.





LeoGibson said:


> See I'm from Texas so if you McConaughey the accent it will sound just right!



Settle it on team speak on Saturday.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> Settle it on team speak on Saturday.



Oh a showdown! Does that come with dessert?


----------



## bigmac

My oldest daughter's foster daughter (my foster granddaughter) just got her first college acceptance letter. She's a great kid -- we're all very happy.


----------



## AmandaLynn

bigmac said:


> My oldest daughter's foster daughter (my foster granddaughter) just got her first college acceptance letter. She's a great kid -- we're all very happy.



Congratulations, where is she off to? Oh... jumping the gun on this a little. It's only the first acceptance letter.


----------



## Anjula

bigmac said:


> My oldest daughter's foster daughter (my foster granddaughter) just got her first college acceptance letter. She's a great kid -- we're all very happy.



That's absolutely awesome! Congrats to her! 


Me and M are going to the mountains, yay. Place is called Szklarska Por&#281;ba and I used to go there as a kid. It's a lovely little town surrounded by mountains and forests. We have dogs and we plan on walking a lot. Super excited. Downiside- it's 6.03 and we're already on a train &#128642;


----------



## bigmac

AmandaLynn said:


> Congratulations, where is she off to? Oh... jumping the gun on this a little. It's only the first acceptance letter.



She got accepted to Cal State Fullerton and Sacramento State. She's still waiting to hear from Cal State San Jose (her first choice).


----------



## AmandaLynn

That's great BigMac! What is she interested in taking up?

I am happy about the bacon egg and cheese on an everything bagel that I am having for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Tad

After having written diddly-squat over the past couple of years, I had a dead afternoon at work, opened up a story that I had only just gotten started (years ago), and added 3500 more words to it. I don't swear that they are good words, but it was the first time in a long time that I really found myself ready to just write. 

Don't know if this will carry on (or if I'll get a lot of opportunities), but it felt really good -- I think I needed that. Even if (or maybe because) almost all of those words were about someone going through a very bad/depressed stretch in their life (part of why I'm not sure if they are good words, I've not really tried to write that sort of experience before). Anyway, I hope I finally have the middle section that this story needed, maybe now it has some hope of seeing the light of day -- in another half dozen years or so


----------



## Rojodi

Told that I have to be in the office for 4 hours Monday then I am off until the following Monday!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I don't swear that they are good words, but it was the first time in a long time that I really found myself ready to just write.



Don't worry, I'm sure they were good words. You have the best words - the most amazing, bigly successful success words. You will make words great again.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they were good words. You have the best words - the most amazing, bigly successful success words. You will make words great again.



Tad will make many words. Great words. Build a great world wall.


----------



## fat hiker

rabbitislove said:


> Tad will make many words. Great words. Build a great world wall.



Well don't that trump all....


----------



## Tad

I will build a wall of words!

Wait, I've already had to issue many warnings for incoming walls of text -- see, I delivered even before I promised!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I will build a wall of words!
> 
> Wait, I've already had to issue many warnings for incoming walls of text -- see, I delivered even before I promised!



Happy writing!

Why limit yourself to a wall? Construct a whole castle of words - more fun for yourself - and for us as readers  !


----------



## Dromond

I'm leaving for a fun trip very soon. That makes me very happy!


----------



## Leem

Have fun I hope it's warm! 

My happy thought is mashed potatos and gravy:eat2: and all the baking. :eat1::happy:


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Have fun I hope it's warm!
> 
> My happy thought is mashed potatos and gravy:eat2: and all the baking. :eat1::happy:



Now you have me thinking of loaded potato skins with lots and lots of sour cream


----------



## Dromond

Leem said:


> Have fun I hope it's warm!



Florida is pretty warm.


----------



## bigmac

Woke up and found leftover pizza in the fridge.


----------



## AmandaLynn

bigmac said:


> Woke up and found leftover pizza in the fridge.



Leftover Pizza? What's that? I've never heard those two words in the same sentence before, this must be a typo.


----------



## Dromond

bigmac said:


> Woke up and found leftover pizza in the fridge.



Breakfast!


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU[/ame]


----------



## Leem

I just finished baking my last pie(pumpkin, cherry and apple). I also made up butter bran rolls and some banana nut bread.. I love it when the whole house smells like pie. I love Thanksgiving and the all the cooking/baking. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## lille

I get that I see my mom and my brother for Thanksgiving. It's going to feel soooooo good to be back in New England even if only for a few days.


----------



## djudex

Happy Thanksgiving from Jen's house 

View attachment IMG_0089.JPG


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Jen's house



Thank you for sharing the picture; it is great  I'm so happy to get to see you two together!


----------



## Anjula

djudex said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Jen's house



Such a lovely picture! You both look so happy  

I'm very very happy myself because Xyantha has posted new chapters and that's the best thing that can happen in a day lol


----------



## bigmac

AmandaLynn said:


> That's great BigMac! What is she interested in taking up?
> 
> ...



She wants to study anthropology. Whether or not this is a good idea turned out to be the primary topic of conversation over Thanksgiving.


----------



## AmandaLynn

bigmac said:


> She wants to study anthropology. Whether or not this is a good idea turned out to be the primary topic of conversation over Thanksgiving.



In my case it changed a few times along the way. I started out a Classics major, then English, then Education.

She'll figure it out.


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmandaLynn said:


> In my case it changed a few times along the way. I started out a Classics major, then English, then Education.
> 
> She'll figure it out.



It was only my first year, so it was mosly Greek. I loved it.


----------



## rellis10

rellis10 said:


> I might have the first entry into a new BHM/FFA story posted as early as this week. Mostly scene setting but I have plans.



So I realise I posted this two weeks ago and... *looks around and shrugs* Other projects got in the way (and failed hard) but, come hell or high water, the first installment will be posted by this Friday.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol writing is like that. I've spent more time with my doc open and staring blankly than putting words to paper. It will come!


----------



## Melian

Still happy about the fact that I got to hold a hawk, two weeks ago. He was so cute! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Still happy about the fact that I got to hold a hawk, two weeks ago. He was so cute! :wubu:



How did that come about?


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> How did that come about?



Took my boyfriend to a place that rescues injured animals, or exotic animals that were illegally imported as pets and then abandoned, where they offer educational programs, etc. We got to interact with several animals, including the hawk


----------



## Tad

Cool! (might ask you for more info about the place some day, if we are going to be down that way -- the boy adores birds and would about die for the change to hold something like a hawk)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Cool! (might ask you for more info about the place some day, if we are going to be down that way -- the boy adores birds and would about die for the change to hold something like a hawk)



Yep, drop me an email if you're in the area. There are tons of animals available.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Have the urge to cook after several months of not a jot of inspiration


----------



## rellis10

rellis10 said:


> So I realise I posted this two weeks ago and... *looks around and shrugs* Other projects got in the way (and failed hard) but, come hell or high water, the first installment will be posted by this Friday.



And now it's up! Kinda Saturday my time but screw it, the thing's posted in the Recent Additions section of the library. Next section hopefully coming soon.


----------



## Jeannie

Sumo wrestler figure skating!!!! Geico commercial. 

My eyes popped out of my head when it came on. 

What a thing of beauty!!! :smitten:


----------



## Jeannie

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjIW6XQnKo"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjIW6XQnKo[/ame]
:wubu:


----------



## Melian

Jeannie said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjIW6XQnKo
> :wubu:



I would wreck that guy. :smitten:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Perfection!!

No, seriously. Not only were these the best bagels i have ever made, they are the best i have ever eaten. Firm crust, soft rim, and just perfectly chewy inside!!!

Im so thrilled that they turned out so frickin well!! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## rabbitislove

Had a successful holiday party at work and dating someone who also doesnt want kids. Hanging out at home with the dog and cat. Life is pretty good.


----------



## RentonBob

Dutch Apple Pie! I made one last night and I can't wait to get home and have some :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Jeannie

RentonBob said:


> Dutch Apple Pie! I made one last night and I can't wait to get home and have some :eat1::eat1:



*want* :eat2:

Trying to lose some weight for a significant event coming up in the future. Doing some carb cycling crap.  Tomorrow is a treat day! :eat1: Either Mexican food or a bowl of vanilla ice cream with hot fudge AND hot caramel sauces, topped with toasted pecans and whipped cream. I can hardly wait! 

So happy in anticipation!


----------



## rellis10

I found it, finally! The final answer I need to the work christmas quiz. Sure google was involved but hey, Chevy Chase movies aren't as popular as they used to be (and it wasn't even National Lampoons) and I've got the other 39/40 on my own.

I've seen others pass the quiz around their whole team so I think I can allow myself one sneaky answer. What's a little google between friends?


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm whiskey drunk and playing my guitar and sketching lyric ideas. They're probably dogshit, but it feels nice to have this feeling again.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Dance party last night! My friend Dave's band played, and they were excellent, as ever. And I got to waltz to "Silent Night." :happy:


----------



## Tad

My inner data-nerd always appreciates The Economists 'Advent Calendar' of its most popular charts and info-graphics from the year, which they run every December 1-25. Interesting, and usually I learn something new each day.

http://www.economist.com/content/2016-daily-chart-advent-calendar

But every year I forget about it until I see a reminder, so today I have 12 days of data-y goodness to catch up on


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It has been two years since I spoke to my mother. They have been the most peaceful in my life, without any of the drama and irritation. I am really happy I made the decision.

My family has also been remarkably tolerant; my aunts especially understand who she truly is, and kindly warn me when she will be at family events so I can excuse myself.

I know it will come to a head at some point, but it has been bliss!


----------



## rellis10

Wrestling tickets bought for March! Something to look forward to next year finally.


----------



## Dromond

My vacation in sunny Florida is coming to a close. I fly home later today. Despite the weather being frightful (cold and snow, yay) in my home state of Illinois, I'm happy to be going home.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Today, my ex offered to let me have the kids for a few hours on Christmas Eve so they can spend some time with my wife's family. And, yes, I jumped at the offer.


----------



## djudex

Just got confirmation on vacation dates for next year, going to see miss rabbit once again!


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> just got confirmation on vacation dates for next year, going to see miss rabbit once again! :d





  


:d


----------



## rabbitislove

I got myself an early Christmas present. Come February, I'll be Alberta bound 

(and probably bound in Alberta. You guys know me). 

And yes, I did the responsible adult thing and bought a ticket back to the states. DONT MAKE ME REGRET THIS AMERICA!


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> I got myself an early Christmas present. Come February, I'll be Alberta bound
> 
> (and probably bound in Alberta. You guys know me).
> 
> And yes, I did the responsible adult thing and bought a ticket back to the states. DONT MAKE ME REGRET THIS AMERICA!



American hasn't made you regret it, yet? Give it a year or so until Scott Pruitt makes your air unbreathable (because climate change doesn't exist), Andrew Puzder eliminates minimum wage, and Betsy DeVos guts the public school system (wasn't good enough for her or her kids anyway!). 

Snark aside, have fun in Alberta!


----------



## rabbitislove

Oye. Im trying to take this nightmare day by day. At least I know I have a place to run away to in Canada and being a dualie I can hopefully avoid some paperwork and rigamarole coming back. 

But yeah. It is such an embarrassment. I feel this is one big elaborate troll by the angry and scared minority. :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

I've never believed in love at first sight. I went on a first date last night and I am over the moon. This girl was just everything. So smart, so pretty, so funny, just, everything. Of all the women I've ever dated, i've never left a first date feeling like I did last night and still do today.

It's weird.


----------



## lille

My fiancé and I opened up a joint account so we can start saving for the wedding. It's starting to feel real!


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> My fiancé and I opened up a joint account so we can start saving for the wedding. It's starting to feel real!



Congrats Lillie! When is your wedding date?


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> Congrats Lillie! When is your wedding date?




We're thinking spring 2018.


----------



## HereticFA

It looks like my wife is finally out of the greatest danger after a bout of bilateral gluteal necrotizing fasciitis. Her vitals look good and she's finally stopped being combative and is sleeping well in CCU.


----------



## Tad

HereticFA said:


> It looks like my wife is finally out of the greatest danger after a bout of bilateral gluteal necrotizing fasciitis. Her vitals look good and she's finally stopped being combative and is sleeping well in CCU.



Oh wow, sorry she has been through such a horrifying time, but glad that she is on the mend. Wishing healing for her and emotional endurance for you.


----------



## loopytheone

HereticFA said:


> It looks like my wife is finally out of the greatest danger after a bout of bilateral gluteal necrotizing fasciitis. Her vitals look good and she's finally stopped being combative and is sleeping well in CCU.



Oh wow, I'm so happy that she is getting over that, she is obviously a really strong person. I hope her recovery is quick and goes as well as possible.


----------



## Kristal

That I am on Vacation / Holiday from work until January 2, 2017 

View attachment hh.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Kristal said:


> That I am on Vacation / Holiday from work until January 2, 2017



Is that ice cream or mashed potato? It's probably ice cream but my first thought was that it looks so much like my mum's mashed potato pie. Anyway, hooray for holidays, hope you enjoy your break!


----------



## HereticFA

Tad said:


> Oh wow, sorry she has been through such a horrifying time, but glad that she is on the mend. Wishing healing for her and emotional endurance for you.


Thank you. She has a long, tough road ahead. Thankfully it didn't involve muscle or much skin, just the nutrient rich fat and some fascia.



loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, I'm so happy that she is getting over that, she is obviously a really strong person. I hope her recovery is quick and goes as well as possible.


The nursing staff agrees she's strong, especially her bite. But they had stronger restraints.

I think the biggest issue I may have is defending my decision for them to put in the colostomy bag on her belly. She's not sufficiently conscious yet for us to have that discussion. She's said how mad she is with me and I expect it's over that. She doesn't yet know my biggest fear was the possibility of having to give permission to amputate one or both legs if the infection spread that far. 

Dear readers, if you have an acne inversa close to something critical like your anus or pubic area, especially if you can't reach or see it, AND you have poorly managed diabetes, please go to the ER immediately with a complaint of "diabetic wound" and don't let it get this bad. The time from initial awareness of the acne inversa to being this bad was three days



GROADY WARNING -- DON'T READ FURTHER IF YOU'RE SQUEAMISH






I WARNED YOU







LAST CHANCE


The infection started with an acne inversa next to the anus. I expected they'd just need to excise that area leaving a divot. Oh no. When they got through, the anus was barely all that was left. And because they were afraid the infection may have spread forward of her bladder, they reopened her old hysterectomy scar for that inspection. So she can only lay on her sides with any degree of comfort.

As for the necrotic flesh removed, remember the natural curve of the butt viewed from the side. They removed the outer inch and a half or so of fat just under the skin from just under the top of the crack and about ten inches down towards the legs. And about five inches either side of the crack. And they had to remove most of the skin around the anus. Added to this is her chronic problem with bowel incontinence. There was no way she could avoid the colostomy bag. The plan is the bag is hopefully to be short term, about 6 months or so. We still need to meet with the plastic surgeon for reconstruction of the skin around the anus to reestablish general function, but that's probably months away. She's still in the Critical Care Unit after nine days, and will be there at least another five. But I'm ecstatic she's still alive and has all her limbs.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg thats terrible and i am glad she is doing better!!!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Kristal said:


> That I am on Vacation / Holiday from work until January 2, 2017



The life!!


----------



## Jeannie

HereticFA said:


> Thank you. She has a long, tough road ahead. Thankfully it didn't involve muscle or much skin, just the nutrient rich fat and some fascia.
> 
> 
> The nursing staff agrees she's strong, especially her bite. But they had stronger restraints.
> 
> I think the biggest issue I may have is defending my decision for them to put in the colostomy bag on her belly. She's not sufficiently conscious yet for us to have that discussion. She's said how mad she is with me and I expect it's over that. She doesn't yet know my biggest fear was the possibility of having to give permission to amputate one or both legs if the infection spread that far.
> 
> Dear readers, if you have an acne inversa close to something critical like your anus or pubic area, especially if you can't reach or see it, AND you have poorly managed diabetes, please go to the ER immediately with a complaint of "diabetic wound" and don't let it get this bad. The time from initial awareness of the acne inversa to being this bad was three days
> 
> 
> 
> GROADY WARNING -- DON'T READ FURTHER IF YOU'RE SQUEAMISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WARNED YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST CHANCE
> 
> 
> The infection started with an acne inversa next to the anus. I expected they'd just need to excise that area leaving a divot. Oh no. When they got through, the anus was barely all that was left. And because they were afraid the infection may have spread forward of her bladder, they reopened her old hysterectomy scar for that inspection. So she can only lay on her sides with any degree of comfort.
> 
> As for the necrotic flesh removed, remember the natural curve of the butt viewed from the side. They removed the outer inch and a half or so of fat just under the skin from just under the top of the crack and about ten inches down towards the legs. And about five inches either side of the crack. And they had to remove most of the skin around the anus. Added to this is her chronic problem with bowel incontinence. There was no way she could avoid the colostomy bag. The plan is the bag is hopefully to be short term, about 6 months or so. We still need to meet with the plastic surgeon for reconstruction of the skin around the anus to reestablish general function, but that's probably months away. She's still in the Critical Care Unit after nine days, and will be there at least another five. But I'm ecstatic she's still alive and has all her limbs.



Reading what she has been through brought tears to my eyes. Please know she will be in my prayers for a full and fast recovery.


----------



## Dromond

HereticFA said:


> ...



Holy Moses. I can't even imagine it. I'm so glad she came through it as well as she did.


----------



## Leem

I am sorry you both had to go through that Heretic, I am glad you are both doing better(because if one spouse is not doing well neither is the other) I know how hard it can be for a spouse to become a caretaker. 

She maybe mad for a little while but I am sure eventually she will get over it and she will just be glad that she is getting better. Besides being mad can help you heal a little better and faster as well as allow you to focus on something other than your pain. 

I hope she can be home for the holidays.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HereticFA said:


> Thank you. She has a long, tough road ahead. Thankfully it didn't involve muscle or much skin, just the nutrient rich fat and some fascia.
> 
> 
> The nursing staff agrees she's strong, especially her bite. But they had stronger restraints.
> 
> I think the biggest issue I may have is defending my decision for them to put in the colostomy bag on her belly. She's not sufficiently conscious yet for us to have that discussion. She's said how mad she is with me and I expect it's over that. She doesn't yet know my biggest fear was the possibility of having to give permission to amputate one or both legs if the infection spread that far.
> 
> Dear readers, if you have an acne inversa close to something critical like your anus or pubic area, especially if you can't reach or see it, AND you have poorly managed diabetes, please go to the ER immediately with a complaint of "diabetic wound" and don't let it get this bad. The time from initial awareness of the acne inversa to being this bad was three days
> 
> 
> 
> GROADY WARNING -- DON'T READ FURTHER IF YOU'RE SQUEAMISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WARNED YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST CHANCE
> 
> 
> The infection started with an acne inversa next to the anus. I expected they'd just need to excise that area leaving a divot. Oh no. When they got through, the anus was barely all that was left. And because they were afraid the infection may have spread forward of her bladder, they reopened her old hysterectomy scar for that inspection. So she can only lay on her sides with any degree of comfort.
> 
> As for the necrotic flesh removed, remember the natural curve of the butt viewed from the side. They removed the outer inch and a half or so of fat just under the skin from just under the top of the crack and about ten inches down towards the legs. And about five inches either side of the crack. And they had to remove most of the skin around the anus. Added to this is her chronic problem with bowel incontinence. There was no way she could avoid the colostomy bag. The plan is the bag is hopefully to be short term, about 6 months or so. We still need to meet with the plastic surgeon for reconstruction of the skin around the anus to reestablish general function, but that's probably months away. She's still in the Critical Care Unit after nine days, and will be there at least another five. But I'm ecstatic she's still alive and has all her limbs.



Oh, man. I am at a loss for words other than I hope the recovery is a s quick and painless as possible.


----------



## Cobra Verde

That I'm not this jackass:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Also because I was once again the only one I saw carded at the booze store even though everyone else in line looked my age or younger.

But mostly because I'm not that jackass.


----------



## Tad

Somewhere close to ten years ago I came up with a bit of a creative writing challenge for myself. Started and stopped on it at least a couple of times because it wasn't working out at all. Stopped at least a couple more times because it kept growing and I couldn't see the end. But fifty pages later I finally have declared the beast done. It could be far better, but it has consumed enough time and thought over the years, and it finally more-or-less works. 

Now to see if that opens up my brain to get some other stories done that are less constrained!

PS: Not asking or suggesting that anyone go read it: it is 50 pages long, that is very many words, and you could probably do better something better with your time. My happy is that I'm done with it; I'm not trying to drag anyone else into that morass of words! Think of as that junker of a car that I've been restoring since time immemorial, and I finally got to drive it out of the garage and to a dealer -- nobody else wants to ride in the thing, we can all just be happy that it is gone, OK?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I know this feeling! I need to find the time to sit down and do it justice; skimming on my phone is not working!


----------



## rellis10

Just applied for an internal vacancy at work. It's better paid, permanent contract (not the shitty rolling temporary one I'm on now) and it's in the team right next to where I already work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good luck!!

---

New, nice computer chairs for me and the hub just shipped...woot!!


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Just applied for an internal vacancy at work. It's better paid, permanent contract (not the shitty rolling temporary one I'm on now) and it's in the team right next to where I already work. Fingers crossed!



Fingers crossed Rick! &#129310;&#127997;&#129310;&#127997;


----------



## rellis10

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> ---
> 
> New, nice computer chairs for me and the hub just shipped...woot!!





Anjula said:


> Fingers crossed Rick! &#129310;&#127997;&#129310;&#127997;



Thanks ladies, and those who wished me well in rep. I've been told shortlisting is happening mid-late this week so I have probably a few days longer of nail biting to find out if I have an interview.

On a positive note, I'm unbelievably hyped for this Sunday. I'm getting to go to the finals day of a WWE tournament to crown their first EVER United Kingdom Champion. To a non-wresting fan that sounds like meh, but for me this is groundbreaking night and a moment of legitimate wrestling history that's about to be made... and I'm going to be there!

I couldn't be more excited about a wrestling show in my home country than I am right now.


----------



## Tad

Son passed his first term of university (there was a bit of concern due to a very weird calculus exam that made it hard to know how he'd done), and his second term profs are all looking pretty clear and well organized. As a parent it is hard when you mostly have to stand to the side while inside you are screaming 'he really doesn't have the emotional maturity / life skills to handle this as well as he should!' (He has mild Asperger's, emotional maturity and life skills are far harder for him than any academic subject)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Son passed his first term of university (there was a bit of concern due to a very weird calculus exam that made it hard to know how he'd done), and his second term profs are all looking pretty clear and well organized. As a parent it is hard when you mostly have to stand to the side while inside you are screaming 'he really doesn't have the emotional maturity / life skills to handle this as well as he should!' (He has mild Asperger's, emotional maturity and life skills are far harder for him than any academic subject)



Good for him!


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Son passed his first term of university (there was a bit of concern due to a very weird calculus exam that made it hard to know how he'd done), and his second term profs are all looking pretty clear and well organized. As a parent it is hard when you mostly have to stand to the side while inside you are screaming 'he really doesn't have the emotional maturity / life skills to handle this as well as he should!' (He has mild Asperger's, emotional maturity and life skills are far harder for him than any academic subject)



That's great! Not that I have experience but it must be seriously tough as a parent to try and stand back and allow him to rise and fall by his own merit, especially with the added difficulty of Aspergers. I'm really happy for him to be kicking Uni's butt


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> That's great! Not that I have experience but it must be seriously tough as a parent to try and stand back and allow him to rise and fall by his own merit, especially with the added difficulty of Aspergers. I'm really happy for him to be kicking Uni's butt



I don't know about kicking its butt, but at least rolling with its punches. Apparently the tutorial rooms for his Physics class are up in the air because they still don't know how many students are actually in the class -- the calculus class was a pre-requisite, the marks only came out two days before classes started, and therefore there are a lot of kids who were side-swiped by the exam who are trying to figure out if they really have to drop the physics or not, can they get an exemption based on a screwy exam, etc. (seriously, I had some weird exams in my student days, but nothing like that Calc one. Son talked to one kid who said he walked into the final with 92%, and ended up with a D-).


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> I don't know about kicking its butt, but at least rolling with its punches. Apparently the tutorial rooms for his Physics class are up in the air because they still don't know how many students are actually in the class -- the calculus class was a pre-requisite, the marks only came out two days before classes started, and therefore there are a lot of kids who were side-swiped by the exam who are trying to figure out if they really have to drop the physics or not, can they get an exemption based on a screwy exam, etc. (seriously, I had some weird exams in my student days, but nothing like that Calc one. Son talked to one kid who said he walked into the final with 92%, and ended up with a D-).



Damn. I'm so happy Son passed, though, and especially that this semester is looking up. Professors who like clarity and structure can make a huge difference when life skills + emotion regulation are areas of difficulty. 

It's often hard for a neurotypical stranger to grasp certain struggles that seem kind of trivial to most people. So, to a person with an invisible disability, assertiveness and self-acceptance are *so* important. I'm sure having your empathy and encouragement is a huge boost to him.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats Tad!

---

iPhone was 3 days past warranty but the cute chubby guy who took my winked and said he'd make it happen for me.

Now I have a new iPhone, and I got to ogle his chubby belly pressing up against the table the whole time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Also, geek in me is just absolutely a pile of squeeing goo at the new beauty and the beast trailers. The audio makes every hair on my body rise up in anticipation. sooooo exciitteeedddddd


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy for friends who have my back.


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Also, geek in me is just absolutely a pile of squeeing goo at the new beauty and the beast trailers. The audio makes every hair on my body rise up in anticipation. sooooo exciitteeedddddd



I'm ridiculously excited for this, too! Feisty as hell Hermione-Belle? Yes, thank you. I'll take one of those.



Dromond said:


> I'm happy for friends who have my back.



There's nothin' quite like it. And you very much deserve these kinds of friends.

--------------------
This post comes to you in the form of a very tentative happy, a probably-too-lengthy family update, and a consequent request for prayers, thoughts, vibes, etc:

Yesterday was a day of enormous vindication and hope for me. My therapist insisted on having my mom come along to discuss my dad's alcoholism and roadside panic attacks. With my mom's help, we could figure out the raw facts in terms of how much he drinks, etc. She got a huuuuuuuge wake-up call. I wasn't shocked.

As expected, she took her shock out on me afterwards, by cataloguing all my flaws and the things (I already know) I have to work on / take responsibility for. She has a very aggressive personality, and also made a veiled threat about how there's probably going to be more conflict in the family now (with a side dish of guilt because I dared play the whistleblower). I managed to remain assertive while owning up to my own shit, and she got the picture that she couldn't just clutch onto her denial by making me the scapegoat. Not anymore.

The outcome of all this: my dad has reluctantly agreed to check into a detox clinic some time around the end of this week. I still want to see if this materialises, but we've never been so close. He is still in denial of the extent of his problem. All he'll admit is that he "drinks too much." He can't say the A-word, and doesn't reeeeeeally believe that he's physically dependent on alcohol / absolutely cannot and should not try to quit on his own.

These days ahead are going to test my boundaries and assertiveness like never before. And I'll be honest, I've only recently gotten a firm grasp on these skills. Meekness and evasion serve mighty well when you have 2 very aggressive parents. If anyone would like to keep us in their thoughts, prayers, incantations...I will be so appreciative. I am in no position to wave away even the tiniest gesture of kindness.


----------



## Tad

Wishing you buckets and buckets of extra-strength -- although I think you already have swimming pools of the stuff hiding under the surface, to have held onto your identity so well in the circumstances in which you've been living.

But best wishes also for your parents who will hopefully make some strides in how they deal with life.


----------



## Tad

Wishing you buckets and buckets of extra-strength -- although I think you already have swimming pools of the stuff hiding under the surface, to have held onto your identity so well in the circumstances in which you've been living.

But best wishes also for your parents who will hopefully make some strides in how they deal with life.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Standing up can be frightening and exhausting - as can dealing with the emotions that others fling at you as a result. It sounds like you are doing amazing, and you deserve all the kudos for it! 

FIngers crossed!~


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> This post comes to you in the form of a very tentative happy, a probably-too-lengthy family update, and a consequent request for prayers, thoughts, vibes, etc:
> 
> Yesterday was a day of enormous vindication and hope for me. My therapist insisted on having my mom come along to discuss my dad's alcoholism and roadside panic attacks. With my mom's help, we could figure out the raw facts in terms of how much he drinks, etc. She got a huuuuuuuge wake-up call. I wasn't shocked.
> 
> As expected, she took her shock out on me afterwards, by cataloguing all my flaws and the things (I already know) I have to work on / take responsibility for. She has a very aggressive personality, and also made a veiled threat about how there's probably going to be more conflict in the family now (with a side dish of guilt because I dared play the whistleblower). I managed to remain assertive while owning up to my own shit, and she got the picture that she couldn't just clutch onto her denial by making me the scapegoat. Not anymore.
> 
> The outcome of all this: my dad has reluctantly agreed to check into a detox clinic some time around the end of this week. I still want to see if this materialises, but we've never been so close. He is still in denial of the extent of his problem. All he'll admit is that he "drinks too much." He can't say the A-word, and doesn't reeeeeeally believe that he's physically dependent on alcohol / absolutely cannot and should not try to quit on his own.
> 
> These days ahead are going to test my boundaries and assertiveness like never before. And I'll be honest, I've only recently gotten a firm grasp on these skills. Meekness and evasion serve mighty well when you have 2 very aggressive parents. If anyone would like to keep us in their thoughts, prayers, incantations...I will be so appreciative. I am in no position to wave away even the tiniest gesture of kindness.




Give it hell!! You CAN do this.:bow:


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> This post comes to you in the form of a very tentative happy, a probably-too-lengthy family update, and a consequent request for prayers, thoughts, vibes, etc:
> 
> Yesterday was a day of enormous vindication and hope for me. My therapist insisted on having my mom come along to discuss my dad's alcoholism and roadside panic attacks. With my mom's help, we could figure out the raw facts in terms of how much he drinks, etc. She got a huuuuuuuge wake-up call. I wasn't shocked.
> 
> As expected, she took her shock out on me afterwards, by cataloguing all my flaws and the things (I already know) I have to work on / take responsibility for. She has a very aggressive personality, and also made a veiled threat about how there's probably going to be more conflict in the family now (with a side dish of guilt because I dared play the whistleblower). I managed to remain assertive while owning up to my own shit, and she got the picture that she couldn't just clutch onto her denial by making me the scapegoat. Not anymore.
> 
> The outcome of all this: my dad has reluctantly agreed to check into a detox clinic some time around the end of this week. I still want to see if this materialises, but we've never been so close. He is still in denial of the extent of his problem. All he'll admit is that he "drinks too much." He can't say the A-word, and doesn't reeeeeeally believe that he's physically dependent on alcohol / absolutely cannot and should not try to quit on his own.
> 
> These days ahead are going to test my boundaries and assertiveness like never before. And I'll be honest, I've only recently gotten a firm grasp on these skills. Meekness and evasion serve mighty well when you have 2 very aggressive parents. If anyone would like to keep us in their thoughts, prayers, incantations...I will be so appreciative. I am in no position to wave away even the tiniest gesture of kindness.



I'm so proud of you. You know you and your family are in my thoughts and I'm wishing you all the best for however long it takes.


----------



## Dromond

ODFFA said:


> This post comes to you in the form of a very tentative happy, a probably-too-lengthy family update, and a consequent request for prayers, thoughts, vibes, etc:
> 
> Yesterday was a day of enormous vindication and hope for me. My therapist insisted on having my mom come along to discuss my dad's alcoholism and roadside panic attacks. With my mom's help, we could figure out the raw facts in terms of how much he drinks, etc. She got a huuuuuuuge wake-up call. I wasn't shocked.
> 
> As expected, she took her shock out on me afterwards, by cataloguing all my flaws and the things (I already know) I have to work on / take responsibility for. She has a very aggressive personality, and also made a veiled threat about how there's probably going to be more conflict in the family now (with a side dish of guilt because I dared play the whistleblower). I managed to remain assertive while owning up to my own shit, and she got the picture that she couldn't just clutch onto her denial by making me the scapegoat. Not anymore.
> 
> The outcome of all this: my dad has reluctantly agreed to check into a detox clinic some time around the end of this week. I still want to see if this materialises, but we've never been so close. He is still in denial of the extent of his problem. All he'll admit is that he "drinks too much." He can't say the A-word, and doesn't reeeeeeally believe that he's physically dependent on alcohol / absolutely cannot and should not try to quit on his own.
> 
> These days ahead are going to test my boundaries and assertiveness like never before. And I'll be honest, I've only recently gotten a firm grasp on these skills. Meekness and evasion serve mighty well when you have 2 very aggressive parents. If anyone would like to keep us in their thoughts, prayers, incantations...I will be so appreciative. I am in no position to wave away even the tiniest gesture of kindness.



You've taken a huge step, and the courage you showed in taking that step is pretty amazing. You've got this.


----------



## ODFFA

Thank you all so, so much (and to the reppers) :wubu:

Your kind words will be amazing reminders to look back on in tough times. Things are still chugging along well so far. We're waiting to hear from the clinic about a check-in date. Everyone is still on board.


----------



## danielson123

rellis10 said:


> Thanks ladies, and those who wished me well in rep. I've been told shortlisting is happening mid-late this week so I have probably a few days longer of nail biting to find out if I have an interview.
> 
> On a positive note, I'm unbelievably hyped for this Sunday. I'm getting to go to the finals day of a WWE tournament to crown their first EVER United Kingdom Champion. To a non-wresting fan that sounds like meh, but for me this is groundbreaking night and a moment of legitimate wrestling history that's about to be made... and I'm going to be there!
> 
> I couldn't be more excited about a wrestling show in my home country than I am right now.



Rick, I hope you get that job because you definitely deserve it. Also I'll be watching for you on Sunday!


----------



## Tad

I'd missed that we'd get a Friday the 13th in the first month of the year, it was a pleasant surprise the first time I wrote the date today


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have a weird body shape and today i found 2 blazers and 2 leather jackets that look really nice on me!

I don't look like i am wearing a potato sack, it closes around my boobs, and isn'5 taut as hell across the shoulders. Nor do i have gobs and gobs of material bunching up in my lower back!


----------



## lille

Usually I feel like I need to get a lot done on my day off because I don't do a ton of housework during the week since I work such weird hours, but today I actually am able to relax and I don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Dromond

After a harried and stressful morning, I can now kick back in my recliner and relax. Everything is done, and the ice storm that is coming can suck it. I'm not going anywhere until it's over and cleaned up.


----------



## ODFFA

And the theme continues with another confession of FINALLY being able to let muh hair down for the day.

*Clinks glasses with Lille and Dro*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

My wife was released from the hospital today! She came through her back surgery with flying colors, and she told me this is the first time is months she has been without pain. 

An added bonus: while I was waiting for her paperwork to be completed, I had lunch in the staff cafeteria, which was better than many restaurants I know. The staff was happily tucking in, and from the look of things, they don't miss many meals. One doesn't think of medical professionals being supersized (though of course they come in all sizes, like all mortals), but this cafeteria looked like the staging ground for the Miss BBW Universe contest! I don't believe I've ever seen so much beauty -- quantitatively and qualitatively -- in one place before. :smitten:


----------



## Tad

Now I know what hospital I want to be taken to if I fall I'll in your neck of the woods! 

And more importantly, glad that the surgery went well for your wife.


----------



## Tad

Now I know what hospital I want to be taken to if I fall I'll in your neck of the woods! 

And more importantly, glad that the surgery went well for your wife.


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## DianaSSBBW

Just about a month late. We finally got to celebrate Christmas today. My sister and niece are in town from Denver. It was such a beautiful, January day in Pennsylvania, that we actually had a cookout. I think our neighbors think we're crazy.


----------



## AmandaLynn

DianaSSBBW said:


> Just about a month late. We finally got to celebrate Christmas today. My sister and niece are in town from Denver. It was such a beautiful, January day in Pennsylvania, that we actually had a cookout. I think our neighbors think we're crazy.



It's never too late for Christmas. 


The Christmas cookout is an amazing thing. My family did it for years back home weather permitting of course.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

As a Canadian...people don't cook outside in winter?? Thats the best time to cook outside!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> As a Canadian...people don't cook outside in winter?? Thats the best time to cook outside!



What's on the menu?


----------



## Tad

Canadian Figure Skating Championships were in town, and wife and I got down to watch the long programs of the Men and the Pairs. Lots of depth in talent in both fields, we really enjoyed it -- but more importantly we hadn't really gone out to do something of substance on our own in ages, and it was really nice just for that part, too.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Canadian Figure Skating Championships were in town, and wife and I got down to watch the long programs of the Men and the Pairs. Lots of depth in talent in both fields, we really enjoyed it -- but more importantly we hadn't really gone out to do something of substance on our own in ages, and it was really nice just for that part, too.



That sounds awesome, both the figure skating and the spending time together! I'd like to go see figure skating someday. :happy:


----------



## Tad

The UK championships seem to happen in the late Fall (November/December), and while I couldn’t quickly find where the next one will be held, the last several years have been held in Sheffield. Not sure if that is anywhere near you, but if it is you might want to look into the details for next Fall (granted that ice skating is not a huge sport in the UK, but at least that should make tickets easy to get).


----------



## Leem

Sounds like a great time with your spouse. It's always so important to spend quality time. 

I am happy that I have been keeping up with my New Years resolution, I have been getting quality exercise about four times a week. It really makes me feel better in every aspect of my life and changes my outlook for the better.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

AmandaLynn said:


> It's never too late for Christmas.
> 
> 
> The Christmas cookout is an amazing thing. My family did it for years back home weather permitting of course.



Pennsylvania weather does not offer to many upper 50 and sunny days in January!

When I lived further south we used to spend Christmas week at the beach and did enjoy many cookouts.


----------



## AmandaLynn

DianaSSBBW said:


> Pennsylvania weather does not offer to many upper 50 and sunny days in January!
> 
> When I lived further south we used to spend Christmas week at the beach and did enjoy many cookouts.




New York weather either. I have to admit though, this being my first winter. It's not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Tad

That my son can completely crack me up. As a new parent that wasn't something I thought to hope for, but am I ever glad that it came to be. Laughing together is excellent


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> That my son can completely crack me up. As a new parent that wasn't something I thought to hope for, but am I ever glad that it came to be. Laughing together is excellent



After hearing tidbits about your son for years, he does sound like the type that would crack you up. Haha.

And I'm happy because I got an interview out of nowhere, today, for a pretty good job. They emailed, requested a phone interview, and then it was done. I think I did a TERRIBLE job on the interview because I was stressed the fuck out from work and it was probably audible, but whatever...better than no interviews.


----------



## Tad

Nice Melian -- you have a nice location right now, but the job sounds like it is not doing good things for you. I hope the interview was better than you think, but even if this doesn't pan out it shows that there is a market out there for someone like you (or they would not be calling out of the blue like that)


----------



## dwesterny

I'm sure you rocked the interview, Mel!


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> I'm sure you rocked the interview, Mel!



I agree! I hope you get the change you are needing <3


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> I agree! I hope you get the change you are needing <3



Agree! If anyone can rock a surprised interview I bet it's you


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My younger dog pulled it together and placed in the Advanced Exterior search (finding the pine scent find outside in the windy areas)! We didn't interior or container, but he was super focused even though we didn't place in those.


----------



## LeoGibson

Had a great time at a group training session and since the gym was next to Houston's Little Saigon area it was followed by a rather large bowl of really excellent rare beef and brisket Pho and a salty plum drink.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Had a great time at a group training session and since the gym was next to Houston's Little Saigon area it was followed by a rather large bowl of really excellent rare beef and brisket Pho and a salty plum drink.



No tripe?!?!?!?!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hahahaha. That's what one of my lifting partners said. But alas I'm not a fan of tripe, but yes they did have it and tendon as well.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> But alas I'm not a fan of tripe,



Wow, no guts.


----------



## Anjula

I had one of the best weekend of my life. I feel old tho, I wouldn't be able to keep up with this life lol


----------



## fats1969

I'm happy for simple things like life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biglynch

Booked mot of my flights and a little accommodation for mine Amy's trip to America
NYC Las V L.A and San Fran! 

Sep 26 - Oct 13


----------



## Tad

Nice Lynch -- hope you enjoy the heck out of the trip! Going to meet up with anyone from here, or play it safe? 

Fats1969: I hope that life itself hasn't been too much in question lately?

Anjula: and you are still young! But glad you had a good weekend 

ETA: 

LG -- I love a good bowl of pho, I'd think it would be all the better after something intense like lifting!

And for me: after feeling pretty miserable for most of last week, I feel like my brain finally has energy for creativity again, rather than just trying to get me through the day. Feel so much more like myself again


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> Nice Lynch -- hope you enjoy the heck out of the trip! Going to meet up with anyone from here, or play it safe?



Always up for meeting peeps, had a blast the last time with everyone I caught.


----------



## rellis10

In the midst of all my frustration with my delayed job interview and team switch, I actually have a good thing from work. I had a yearly performance review yesterday and I got a lot of validation from it.

All seems well, my productivity is fine and my new manager (from the team I'm moving to but also one of my previous managers.... it's complicated) confirmed something that had been bugging me. My current tasks had been put on the back burner, so to speak, because management kinda just thought i got on with things and they could leave me to chug along while focusing on other things. 

My manager said I'd been under-appreciated for the work I'd put in since I joined the company and she wants me to train a couple of other people on the job so that I can branch out and use my skills to help a lot more.

It's been a mess for the last couple of weeks, but at least I feel like I'm not being totally ignored and sidelined now.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Wow!! Sounds like really good news...

Maybe they also want someone to know what you are doing (your current job)...so that after your interview, (insert wishful thinking) you can move on to your next task / position!!


----------



## freakyfred

I'm on holidays tomorrow. Visiting Las Vegas and California. Gonna meet up with some internet friends for the first time. Super excited~


----------



## Fat Molly

gosh I haven't actually thought about what has made me happy today. dang. i'm not sure that anything has.  I guess I got a car wash? hooray?


----------



## tankyguy

Ketchup Doritos are back for Valentines.
:eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

tankyguy said:


> Ketchup Doritos are back for Valentines.
> :eat2:



I read this as 'Ketchup Donuts.' So what I'm happy about is that I re-read it.


----------



## lille

My mom offered to by my wedding dress and my budget has tripled. I'm not going to spend it all on n the dress, but I totally wasn't expecting that at all. She flies down at the end of the month and we're going shopping!


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> My mom offered to by my wedding dress and my budget has tripled. I'm not going to spend it all on n the dress, but I totally wasn't expecting that at all. She flies down at the end of the month and we're going shopping!



Yay Mom! Parents have their moments  

==================================

This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



That's just showing off! And also makes me happy to see, you've got some moves!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



Wow - I'm beyond impressed! 

* _and envious... I tried so hard to learn how to skate because it's such a cool, elegant sport - no success. I have the worst sense of balance ever. _


----------



## Tad

Believe me I'm not showing off anything impressive in the way of skating -- I'm pretty stiff and slow really. BUT I've always just loved skating, regardless of any particular talent -- as a pre-schooler apparently I'd stay at the rink, just skating in circles, all afternoon if my mom was patient enough to let me stay that long. I was just out during my lunch break for fifteen minutes today, but it was a gorgeous afternoon and I could have stayed out there for ages, even on that tiny patch of ice. The point was really that just toodling around on the ice makes me happy, not that I'm anything special on skates.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



Ahh! I loved that! Totally expected you to do a jump or something when you first skated off, backwards.


----------



## Leem

Tad said:


> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



So amazing. I so want to be able to do this. Looks like fun.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Yay Mom! Parents have their moments
> 
> ==============================[/SIZE]



I'm lucky, my mom is generally pretty great. Our relationship has been waaaaay better since I moved out


----------



## rabbitislove

agouderia said:


> Wow - I'm beyond impressed!
> 
> * _and envious... I tried so hard to learn how to skate because it's such a cool, elegant sport - no success. I have the worst sense of balance ever. _



Tad = Thanks for restoring some of my faith in humanity. This was awesome!


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Smooth, Effortless, Vicarious Fun: The Video



:bow: 



agouderia said:


> Wow - I'm beyond impressed!
> 
> * _and envious... I tried so hard to learn how to skate because it's such a cool, elegant sport - no success. I have the worst sense of balance ever. _



It makes me happy to know that I'm not alone in the Worst Balance Ever category!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Yay Mom! Parents have their moments
> 
> ==================================
> 
> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



That's great!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> This (sorry, mostly 72 seconds of self-indulgence)



this fuckin' guy. Starting off backwards, undoing your jacket mid-skating, doing those cool ass tops. 

You're the fuckin' man.


----------



## lille

My love requested I bake cookies, he rarely asks for sweets. He then ate 5 in one sitting.


----------



## loopytheone

I just got a 850 g bar of chocolate in the most from my other half. =3 He has been buying me big gift boxes/bars of chocolate every week and apparently intends to keep doing so until I go visit him in May. I am going to be drowning in chocolate by that point but I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

He is trying to fatten you up, skinny! (Its like those stories where you'll end up needing a seatbelt extender =p)


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> He is trying to fatten you up, skinny! (Its like those stories where you'll end up needing a seatbelt extender =p)



Hah, I think that probably is the idea, I think he wants me to end up fatter than he is so I will stop teasing him so much.


----------



## Kristal

That my new Acute Recurrent Frontal Sinusitis medication is actually starting to decrease my symptoms which has been bad for several weeks. May be able to go back to work tomorrow. 

@loopytheone: If you have too many boxes of chocolates could you please forward some of those to me :eat2:


----------



## rellis10

So the interview finally happened and I thought it went alright but not too special. I could tell I was stumbling over my words and talking in circles a bit...


... But it didn't matter because THEY OFFERED ME THE JOB!


----------



## Tad

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Kristal

Getting tomorrow off  [Then getting to work 7 days in a row] :/

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rellis10 said:


> So the interview finally happened and I thought it went alright but not too special. I could tell I was stumbling over my words and talking in circles a bit...
> 
> 
> ... But it didn't matter because THEY OFFERED ME THE JOB!



Congratulations!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Finally saw some progress on my stone loading yesterday!


----------



## Kristal

That I only have to work until 2:00pm today - (the glass is half full) ??....

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> So the interview finally happened and I thought it went alright but not too special. I could tell I was stumbling over my words and talking in circles a bit...
> 
> 
> ... But it didn't matter because THEY OFFERED ME THE JOB!


Congrats!



LeoGibson said:


> Finally saw some progress on my stone loading yesterday!



Impressive as always. 


In my ongoing effort to constantly learn and be a well rounded individual I've decided to take up sewing and start making shit. 

I just made a bag so I can take to the grocery store. I've somewhat impressed myself.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just made a bag so I can take to the grocery store. I've somewhat impressed myself.



I'm impressed, too: bags are not as easy as they look. After all, an Armani suit is basically a bag with sleeves and a couple of buttons, no?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm happy the work day is over....


----------



## Kristal

SAME 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Had an incredible busy weekend with many blessings! I am so blessed with fun and opportunities!


----------



## Tad

We went to a concert last night and had a really nice time. Monday night is not an ideal time, but the opening act was someone we both really like and the headliners a band we like well enough, and both put on very good performances. AND our seats turned out to be the back row (it was in a smaller arena, with the upper rows and end sections blocked off by curtains to bring down to just around 3000 people), and the people beside me left just a couple of songs into the opening act for some reason, we could get up and dance without blocking anyone's view nor worrying about getting into a neighbour's airspace.

I'm pretty tired today, but still riding a gentle euphoria from the whole thing


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> We went to a concert last night and had a really nice time. Monday night is not an ideal time, but the opening act was someone we both really like and the headliners a band we like well enough, and both put on very good performances. AND our seats turned out to be the back row (it was in a smaller arena, with the upper rows and end sections blocked off by curtains to bring down to just around 3000 people), and the people beside me left just a couple of songs into the opening act for some reason, we could get up and dance without blocking anyone's view nor worrying about getting into a neighbour's airspace.
> 
> I'm pretty tired today, but still riding a gentle euphoria from the whole thing



That's awesome, I love going to concerts but don't know if I'll get a chance to see a big one this year. I think it's going to be a big wrestling event year for me again. Who did you see?


Speaking for wrestling, I'm happy because yesterday I got tickets to the Chikara King of Trios wrestling tournament that is being held over her this September. I've watched it for years and hoped it would come to the UK but never expected it to. I'm so happy I'll get to see their unique brand of lunacy in person while they're still around.


----------



## bigmac

My car was in the shop today. Cost $150 *less* than the estimate.


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> That's awesome, I love going to concerts but don't know if I'll get a chance to see a big one this year. I think it's going to be a big wrestling event year for me again. Who did you see?
> 
> 
> Speaking for wrestling, I'm happy because yesterday I got tickets to the Chikara King of Trios wrestling tournament that is being held over her this September. I've watched it for years and hoped it would come to the UK but never expected it to. I'm so happy I'll get to see their unique brand of lunacy in person while they're still around.



Great to finally get to see something you've wanted to go see for a long time 

We saw Frank Turner (Englishman folk/post-punk) opening for The Arkells (Canadian alt-rock).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My fav romance author is publishing TWO books this year in the next three months!! *smitten* the wait was worth it!!


----------



## Leem

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My fav romance author is publishing TWO books this year in the next three months!! *smitten* the wait was worth it!!



Who is your favorite author? I am always on the look out for a good read. 

I always clear some time to read when a book is published by one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Crumbling

Today, while walking the dog, I dragged home a branch from the cut brush by the canal.

Then i carved my first spoon.


----------



## Tad

Crumbling said:


> Today, while walking the dog, I dragged home a branch from the cut brush by the canal.
> 
> Then i carved my first spoon.



That is just plain great!


----------



## Leem

The spoon is beautiful. I bet it was fun to make.


----------



## kinkykitten

That my hubby is not at work on nights and I get to fall asleep cuddling his belly :smitten:


----------



## Melian

Just recalling an interview with Roberta Bondar from last night. I fucking love Roberta Bondar. Maybe this belongs in the random facts thread.


----------



## lille

Today I am so genuinely happy. As someone who has struggled with depression, anxiety, and PTSD I treasure these days and it blows my mind that I can be this happy. 

I went to a drag and burlesque show with my fiancé and some of my coworkers last night, had a delicious brunch in perfect weatherboard morning and now I'm going to go look at a wedding venue.


----------



## LumpySmile

Crumbling said:


> Today, while walking the dog, I dragged home a branch from the cut brush by the canal.
> 
> Then i carved my first spoon.




Very cool! How long did it take? Did you use power tools? I tried woodcarving as a kid and never made anything but scars!

And Lille: I am truly happy for you feeling happy today! Sometimes you just don't need any particular reason  Semms like you got a great combination. Glad you got a chance to feel that


----------



## LeoGibson

Drinking Vodka Sodas and eating M&M's while chatting with friends on computer and in text. Life is pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Happy "second saturday" to my fellow federally regulated industry canadians!


----------



## Rojodi

Prince on Spotify!!!!!
Prince on Spotify!!!!!


----------



## Crumbling

LumpySmile said:


> Very cool! How long did it take? Did you use power tools? I tried woodcarving as a kid and never made anything but scars!



A couple of hours work, no power. The branch was probably cut with a chainsaw... i pulled it out of cut brush/trees beside the canal. 

What i brought home was ~6 feet long so theres a few spoons and maybe a pipe bowl or two in there too. I took an 8 inch length off with a handsaw and split it in two (i really need to change the set of the teeth so it will make a cleaner rip cut)

Most of the shaping was done with a pocket knife, i used a small carving gouge to shape the bowl, then sandpaper and a little mineral oil to finish.

I made a spreader with the other half of the stick.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Leem said:


> Who is your favorite author? I am always on the look out for a good read.
> 
> I always clear some time to read when a book is published by one of my favorite authors.



Well let me preface before answering.

In writing here I've realized there is only so many ways the stories can go; almost all have to have a romantic or at least physical element. And so, I looked at the only genre that I feel is pigeonholed similarly - romance. 

Kresley Cole's series, although perhaps not the most elegantly written, is earthy, their characters are relatable, and every book contributes to an overarching plot. Yes, it's vampires and demons, but each species has a kicker which adds to the plot.

I read another series recently by Christine Feehan and although better written, every character was basically identical. And no matter what the characters had faced, every single facet of their personality was stripped away by a plot ploy. Didn't matter if she was raped as a kid (it was so sanitized and vague it wasn't real), the minute a specific event occured everything about her 'healed' and she had no issues. It was so formulaic that reading 8 books back to back made it incredibly obvious the plot was pre-formulated. They would meet their partner on page X. The bad guys would come on page Y. Then they would be mated by page Z. I was skimming by the end, desperate to get through it.

But these characters of Cole's were peripherals in her other stories, and I am gleeful to see where their own story goes.


----------



## agouderia

Leem said:


> Who is your favorite author? I am always on the look out for a good read.
> 
> I always clear some time to read when a book is published by one of my favorite authors.



My favorite author would be a terribly difficult question to answer - because it depends on mood and inclination. 

I always have running list of the "10 authors I would take to a desert island".

One of them is lately being re-discovered. For one because his writings about the crisis in the world from the 1920's-&-30's reflects many of todays political concerns. And also because the day after tomorrow is the 75th return of his suicide in Brazil, after fleeing from the Nazis. Austrian author

*Stefan Zweig*


Now I don't know how the translations into English are, but his original German is beautiful to read.

Being a scholar of Freud's he does very interesting psychological analysis of his characters, also of his female protagonists - a rarity in his times. 
Especially his writing on actual historic events and protagonists is really good and insightful.

Where to start:

"Decisive Moments in History - 12 Historical Miniatures"
(a very fun read which gives an overview of partially amusing incidents that shaped world history)

"The World of Yesterday" and "Messages from a Lost World - Europe on the Brink" -
the ones currently most covered as they show the deline of Europe and the world between 1900-1930

"Mary Stuart" and "Marie Antoinette - Portrait of an average woman" -
wonderful analysis of the personalities of 2 queens.

He wrote a lot more - but you asked for favorites...


----------



## Rojodi

Having two cats and not two dogs. I was able to eat my McDonald's in peace, no beggers looking for fries or a bite of my cheeseburger.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Here's something else to make you happy: you don't live with rabbits, either. At mealtime, they make dogs look positively reticent. My rabbit Buzzie (short for Beelzebub) not only scratches at my trouser leg, but has been known to nip my ankles if I don't share my toast with him (and it had better be buttered, too).


----------



## Anjula

I've just realized that I have the best boyfriend ever. Since I'm gone for the week I won't be able to have sex with him obviously. So he handed me a bag yesterday at the station and I haven't had a chance to open it yet. Guess what's inside? My Lelo &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; not only he knows I'm a horny teen, he also knows that my lelo is my fav lover and he's ok with that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Only problem with the lelo was that awesome space age texture was irrisistable to my dogs...sigh...


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Only problem with the lelo was that awesome space age texture was irrisistable to my dogs...sigh...



Ouch......


----------



## rabbitislove

Going to the bear bar tonight.  I figured you guys would appreciate my shirt. Please forgive the horribly sized picture.  

View attachment 20170224_203007.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Going to the bear bar tonight.  I figured you guys would appreciate my shirt. Please forgive the horribly sized picture.



Looking good, have fun!


----------



## lille

One of my work friends who used to work as an event planner is going to be my day of coordinator for my wedding. I am incredibly anxious person and it makes me feel so much better knowing that I have someone I know already and know I can trust handling things on my big day.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> Going to the bear bar tonight.  I figured you guys would appreciate my shirt. Please forgive the horribly sized picture.



Great Shirt!


----------



## LeoGibson

Vicodin. 


(See Unhappy thread for reason for having them)


----------



## LumpySmile

I put my own socks on today!! 

I know that sounds idiotic, but I really hurt my back Sunday and I couldn't dress myself yesterday. I felt humiliated having to ask for help to put on my socks and shoes because I've always been so independent... 

You never realize how many simple acts of movement you take for granted until you can't do those things due to pain....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yay drugs!

And yay socks...i've been there!


----------



## Leem

Happy to be getting good sleep for the past year or so, it has made a big difference in my life. Funnily enough I was going to use the word huge or "yuge " but just couldn't


----------



## Tad

Bit of a mixed one. My director (and direct manager) is leaving the company in two weeks. I really don’t blame him; our VP hired him as a Director, but treated him more like a staff engineer. (no fault of my direct boss, it is just the nature of our VP to delegate and communicate sparingly). 

Mostly I’m happy: happy for my boss (he’s a nice guy, wasn’t happy with the situation here, and is excited about where he is going), and happy that it probably gives me more job security here (there isn’t a ton of QA work to do at the moment tbh, but still we need someone in this are). And for that matter hopefully he'd provide a decent job reference if I look at leaving or get laid off if things fall apart here.

But it is also a bit sad because, as I said, my boss is a nice guy. He's also very knowledgeable and quite patient, and I’ll miss him. It is also a reflection of the fact that the company I’m at is quite openly trying to sell itself, and nobody knows what that will mean for anyone here (or if we’ll manage to do so, and what happens if we don’t), and in that way it is an unpleasant reminder of the uncertainties.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Bit of a mixed one. My director (and direct manager) is leaving the company in two weeks. I really dont blame him; our VP hired him as a Director, but treated him more like a staff engineer. (no fault of my direct boss, it is just the nature of our VP to delegate and communicate sparingly).
> 
> Mostly Im happy: happy for my boss (hes a nice guy, wasnt happy with the situation here, and is excited about where he is going), and happy that it probably gives me more job security here (there isnt a ton of QA work to do at the moment tbh, but still we need someone in this are). And for that matter hopefully he'd provide a decent job reference if I look at leaving or get laid off if things fall apart here.
> 
> But it is also a bit sad because, as I said, my boss is a nice guy. He's also very knowledgeable and quite patient, and Ill miss him. It is also a reflection of the fact that the company Im at is quite openly trying to sell itself, and nobody knows what that will mean for anyone here (or if well manage to do so, and what happens if we dont), and in that way it is an unpleasant reminder of the uncertainties.



Any opportunity for you to move up?


----------



## LumpySmile

Uncertainty is always unpleasant, Tad. I feel ya.

Just out of curiosity, what sort of QA do you do? I was a mechanical inspector and NDT technician for over a decade


----------



## Rojodi

It's the weekend and I'm not on call at work, meaning no one's calling me to whine that something's not working!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Being able to purchase bread on the day before a big winter storm hits!

BTW, there was water, bread, and milk at the store, but not 2lb boxes of sugar, candy, chips, and bologna. It seems the college students don't know how to prepare to be bunkered down.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Rojodi said:


> BTW, there was water, bread, and milk at the store, but not 2lb boxes of sugar, candy, chips, and bologna. It seems the college students don't know how to prepare to be bunkered down.



Let's just say that college students bunker down differently than you or I. There were probably some empty shelves at the liquor store, too.


----------



## Rojodi

Karma!

There was a "Trump Rally" at the mall entrance. As I walking past, the assembled started to chant "Build that wall," when an SUV hit a puddle and splashed them, followed by another.

I chuckled. One told me to "zip it or I'll call ICE." I laughed harder and told him that that was funny, since I carry a Haudenosaunee passport. Another spoke, "Those Mexican passports won't keep you here."

I shook my head, put my headphones back on and went to Starbucks.


----------



## rabbitislove

Went to the dog park with a close friend. I took my roommates dog, who had a blast and wore herself out. And I got a tasty burrito after.


----------



## Tad

rabbitislove said:


> Went to the dog park with a close friend. I took my roommates dog, who had a blast and wore herself out. And I got a tasty burrito after.



That sounds justin about perfect


----------



## Wanderer

Rojodi said:


> Karma!
> 
> There was a "Trump Rally" at the mall entrance. As I walking past, the assembled started to chant "Build that wall," when an SUV hit a puddle and splashed them, followed by another.
> 
> I chuckled. One told me to "zip it or I'll call ICE." I laughed harder and told him that that was funny, since I carry a Haudenosaunee passport. Another spoke, "Those Mexican passports won't keep you here."
> 
> I shook my head, put my headphones back on and went to Starbucks.



For those who don't get the reference: The Haudenosaunee are the tribe more famously known as the Iroquois.


----------



## Rojodi

Wanderer said:


> For those who don't get the reference: The Haudenosaunee are the tribe more famously known as the Iroquois.



Not a tribe, but a confederacy of five, then six nations - (east to west) Mohawk, Oneida, Onondaga, Cayuga, Seneca, and Tuscarora (entered in the 1790s)

The passports are recognized in North America and most of Europe, except in Great Britain, because they're upset they lost US and Canada.


----------



## fat hiker

Rojodi said:


> Not a tribe, but a confederacy of five, then six nations - (east to west) Mohawk, Oneida, Onondaga, Cayuga, Seneca, and Tuscarora (entered in the 1790s)
> 
> The passports are recognized in North America and most of Europe, except in Great Britain, because they're upset they lost US and Canada.



Recognised for what, though? Entry to the country? Because they don't entitle you to consular services.... and can't be used to apply for visas.

Good aboriginal ID, I suppose.


----------



## Wanderer

Rojodi said:


> Not a tribe, but a confederacy of five, then six nations - (east to west) Mohawk, Oneida, Onondaga, Cayuga, Seneca, and Tuscarora (entered in the 1790s)
> 
> The passports are recognized in North America and most of Europe, except in Great Britain, because they're upset they lost US and Canada.



My apologies, I mistyped. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Wanderer

fat hiker said:


> Recognised for what, though? Entry to the country? Because they don't entitle you to consular services.... and can't be used to apply for visas.
> 
> Good aboriginal ID, I suppose.



It varies, to be honest. Usually, there's no issue, but sometimes, well, sometimes passport holders wind up stranded in other countries for a while because someone insists on a set list of documents.


----------



## Rojodi

fat hiker said:


> Recognised for what, though? Entry to the country? Because they don't entitle you to consular services.... and can't be used to apply for visas.
> 
> Good aboriginal ID, I suppose.



It allows us ease into and out of Canada, especially through St Regis/Akwesasne
It allows for ease into several Canadian reserves
It allowed me to be able to attend a memorial service in Kahnawake for a relative.

Yes, it just means I am Native/First Nation, but it shows I am more American than those "Mayflower Descendants"


----------



## Rojodi

Oh, and it allows me to bring MORE beer into the US without having to pay import taxes and fees, like two cases instead of one LOL


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Rojodi said:


> Oh, and it allows me to bring MORE beer into the US without having to pay import taxes and fees, like two cases instead of one LOL



I admire someone who keeps his priorities straight.


----------



## rabbitislove

Rojodi said:


> Oh, and it allows me to bring MORE beer into the US without having to pay import taxes and fees, like two cases instead of one LOL



Goddamnit it, I already repped you, but that is awesome.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> Goddamnit it, I already repped you, but that is awesome.



I got him for you!! Repped!


----------



## Kristal

That I have Sunday off 

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

The sun came out for a half hour while I was walking. I got some tanning in


----------



## dwesterny

Got copper mugs for Moscow mules. Yummy. 

View attachment IMG_20170401_203944.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

Rojodi said:


> It allows us ease into and out of Canada, especially through St Regis/Akwesasne
> It allows for ease into several Canadian reserves
> It allowed me to be able to attend a memorial service in Kahnawake for a relative.
> 
> Yes, it just means I am Native/First Nation, but it shows I am more American than those "Mayflower Descendants"



Interesting stuff. I would have thought it was only valid at border crossings on reserves, not at other Canada/US crossings. I suppose it counts as 'enhanced ID', since a passport is still required at land crossings between Canada and the USA, only an 'enhanced ID'.

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got accepted into the program i wanted (online, so i can keep working)


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got accepted into the program i wanted (online, so i can keep working)



Congrats!!!


----------



## Rojodi

It's sunny and in the 70s.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Rojodi said:


> It's sunny and in the 70s.



Yes it is! Spring has sprung!


----------



## Crumbling

It rained, it was in the 40s with gusts of icy wind.

I put a bevel on a builders bucket trowel and sharpened it up. I now have a burger flipper that doesn't bend like a wet noodle when i make smashburgers.

:eat1:


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> It rained, it was in the 40s with gusts of icy wind.
> 
> I put a bevel on a builders bucket trowel and sharpened it up. I now have a burger flipper that doesn't bend like a wet noodle when i make smashburgers.
> 
> :eat1:



Personally I prefer to sous vide cook a 2/3rd or 3/4 lb (1/3 kilo) burger at like 133 or 135 f (57ish c) and then sear it in a cast iron skillet with help of a blowtorch to really get a good char. I do find it amusing that two fat men both use construction tools (or plumbing tools I guess for the torch) for cooking hamburgers. Though the blowtorch is actually more helpful for steaks than burgers. I find the cast iron contributes more to the sear on burgers than the torch, but it's fun to use.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> Personally I prefer to sous vide cook a 2/3rd or 3/4 lb (1/3 kilo) burger at like 133 or 135 f (57ish c) and then sear it in a cast iron skillet with help of a blowtorch to really get a good char. I do find it amusing that two fat men both use construction tools (or plumbing tools I guess for the torch) for cooking hamburgers. Though the blowtorch is actually more helpful for steaks than burgers. I find the cast iron contributes more to the sear on burgers than the torch, but it's fun to use.



That sounds like a lot of work. 5 Guys anyone?


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> That sounds like a lot of work. 5 Guys anyone?



Sous vide is set it and forget it and the cast iron sear takes all of 45 seconds per side of the burger. You don't have to monitor or check temperatures. It's actually very easy plus I get to play with fire. Five guys is good but I really like a more rare/medium rare burger personally.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> Sous vide is set it and forget it and the cast iron sear takes all of 45 seconds per side of the burger. You don't have to monitor or check temperatures. It's actually very easy plus I get to play with fire. Five guys is good but I really like a more rare/medium rare burger personally.



See, I to like rare to medium rare steak, but the burger has to be at least medium. If it's too rare, the other fixin's on the burger get soggy, especially the bread. Nobody likes soggy buns, okay, that sounds funny, but nobody likes soggy buns.


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> See, I to like rare to medium rare steak, but the burger has to be at least medium. If it's too rare, the other fixin's on the burger get soggy, especially the bread. Nobody likes soggy buns, okay, that sounds funny, but nobody likes soggy buns.



That's why I opt for more substantial buns. Kaiser roll is appropriate for a 2/3 lb or bigger burger.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> That's why I opt for more substantial buns. Kaiser roll is appropriate for a 2/3 lb or bigger burger.



Doesn't everyone in Dims love at least substantial buns, I mean I have seen some buns in here that make the word substantial an understatement. 

Ok, for real now. 

I can't believe I'm actually saying this, but... too much bread


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> Doesn't everyone in Dims love at least substantial buns, I mean I have seen some buns in here that make the word substantial an understatement.
> 
> Ok, for real now.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually saying this, but... too much bread


Nah, with an uncompressed 3/4 lb burger a Kaiser roll is the right amount of bread. The smaller standard soft buns feel like nothing on a burger that size.


----------



## traceg

Geez now i want a big ass burger!:eat1:


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> Nah, with an uncompressed 3/4 lb burger a Kaiser roll is the right amount of bread. The smaller standard soft buns feel like nothing on a burger that size.



You'll have to make me a few


----------



## rellis10

My hospital escapade over the last week appears to be over for now at least. Got me some medication and I'm going to put myself on a diet (though not TOO shrinking of one), then a check up in a couple of months.


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> Got copper mugs for Moscow mules. Yummy.



Gotta love a beverage that calls itself "Spectacular Ginger Beer".

Now I just have to figure out where to get some....


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> Nah, with an uncompressed 3/4 lb burger a Kaiser roll is the right amount of bread. The smaller standard soft buns feel like nothing on a burger that size.



Your Kaiser buns must be smaller than ours. How big across is your Kaiser (or the 3/4 lb burger going into it)?


----------



## dwesterny

fat hiker said:


> Gotta love a beverage that calls itself "Spectacular Ginger Beer".
> 
> Now I just have to figure out where to get some....


Q beverages are in the drink mixer section of supermarkets not the soda aisle. I ordered this on Amazon though. Their ginger beer is excellent, not overly sweet and very spicy. Sweetened with agave.


fat hiker said:


> Your Kaiser buns must be smaller than ours. How big across is your Kaiser (or the 3/4 lb burger going into it)?


I never measured but sous vide burgers shrink way less than other cooking methods.


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> My hospital escapade over the last week appears to be over for now at least. Got me some medication and I'm going to put myself on a diet (though not TOO shrinking of one), then a check up in a couple of months.



Great news! (I mean, it is all a giant aggravation I'm sure, but compared to the alternatives -- great news!).

Wishing you all the speed and success in getting past this, and patience and strength on the not-too-shrinking diet.


----------



## Rojodi

Brief, albeit frustrating, writer's block is over.

Also...

The warm weather over the last few days, the short skirts that came out
The wind that, well, :shocked:


----------



## Melian

LONG WEEKEND. :smitten:

Gets me away from that fucking terrible job for a few days. Hopefully the bf is in the mood to put out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> LONG WEEKEND. :smitten:
> 
> Gets me away from that fucking terrible job for a few days. Hopefully the bf is in the mood to put out.



Amen to all of that, sister!


----------



## Tad

Yah, thank goodness for a long weekend!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Amen to all of that, sister!



I seriously hope your job situation is getting better, because mine hasn't improved at all. The extra credentials don't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Tad

Because this is the happy thread, I'll just say that I've enjoyed not having to pack a lunch on the days of all the good-bye lunches of departing co-workers this year, although as we've already lost something like 10% of the company I'm not sure if we can keep this pace up ...


----------



## Leem

I think I may have gotten a little sunburned today on my walk just glad it's sunny and warm.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> I think I may have gotten a little sunburned today on my walk just glad it's sunny and warm.




I need to get some color as well.


----------



## Tracii

Its always best to toast your buns a little if you like your burgers rare to medium.
Depends on how much other stuff you put on them as well.
Soggy buns are not good.LOL


----------



## dwesterny

AmandaLynn said:


> Doesn't everyone in Dims love at least substantial buns, I mean I have seen some buns in here that make the word substantial an understatement.
> 
> Ok, for real now.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually saying this, but... too much bread


See image below, 3/4 lb burger on a Kaiser roll. Honestly if anything it's small for the burger. The other thing is store bought shrink wrapped ground beef gets compressed so it becomes smaller. This beef was from a butcher and never shrink wrapped. The texture is fantastic. 

View attachment IMG_20170415_133553.jpg


----------



## rellis10

dwesterny said:


> See image below, 3/4 lb burger on a Kaiser roll. Honestly if anything it's small for the burger. The other thing is store bought shrink wrapped ground beef gets compressed so it becomes smaller. This beef was from a butcher and never shrink wrapped. The texture is fantastic.



How that is a damn find looking burger! :eat2:

Also, new specs after all the malarkey over the last couple of weeks. I'm really liking the darker, thicker frames, never had that kind of thing before. 

View attachment 20170415_193104[1].jpg


----------



## Rojodi

Tracii said:


> Its always best to toast your buns a little if you like your burgers rare to medium.
> Depends on how much other stuff you put on them as well.
> Soggy buns are not good.LOL



Soggy buns are great in the summer, that means you're in the wat..oh wait, never mind!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Rojodi said:


> Soggy buns are great in the summer, that means you're in the wat..oh wait, never mind!



So filthy.


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> See image below, 3/4 lb burger on a Kaiser roll. Honestly if anything it's small for the burger. The other thing is store bought shrink wrapped ground beef gets compressed so it becomes smaller. This beef was from a butcher and never shrink wrapped. The texture is fantastic.



Delicious!!!


----------



## Rojodi

AmandaLynn said:


> So filthy.



I am a dirty old man...

AND I proudly admit it! 

LOL


----------



## Rojodi

Getting from this place for dinner

http://www.bombersburritobar.com/Schenectady-Bar_Menu.pdf


----------



## RentonBob

I had an amazing trip to Maui and got some great pics of the whales on my whale watch trip. 

View attachment Luau.jpg


View attachment IMG_0632.JPG


View attachment IMG_0705.JPG


----------



## Leem

Nice glasses Rellis. They look great. 

The whale watching looks like fun and the pics great. I have always wanted to go to Hawaii.


----------



## Tad

I agree with Leem on the glasses, Rellis -- they suit you 

Bob, those are fantastic pics! Looks like you had a great time. (in my opinion that has to be one of the perks of being on the west coast, not as punishing to get to Hawaii. We've been once, but the cost and time in the air were both pretty major)


----------



## Crumbling

rellis10 said:


> Also, new specs after all the malarkey over the last couple of weeks. I'm really liking the darker, thicker frames, never had that kind of thing before.



I have to admit that I find it somewhat ironic that contemporary designer frames look exactly like the "You'll take what you're given" bog standard NHS frames of my childhood. 

If you sit on them and fix the bridge with some elastoplast, You'll look like every speccy kid I went to primary school with. :shocked:

They suit you though


----------



## Rojodi

I received TWO bonus checks this morning, handed to me. 
One for saving the company yet again money
The other based on performance. 

Guess which one the Better Half is spending?


----------



## Leem

The larger of the two.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Rojodi said:


> I received TWO bonus checks this morning, handed to me.
> One for saving the company yet again money
> The other based on performance.
> 
> Guess which one the Better Half is spending?



Let me think...:huh:BOTH


----------



## LumpySmile

Only had to work 8 hours today!!!


----------



## Tad

Cat _seems_ to be gradually getting better for both bladder and bowel issues ... now to see if she'll recover to the point that she stops leaking everywhere *fingers crossed*, because it is hard to live with that.


----------



## Anjula

We got a new puppy, Karma, a mixed GS and she's awesome. Unfortunately she's the last dog we can get until one of ours passes away because we have a full house ATM


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> How that is a damn find looking burger! :eat2:
> 
> Also, new specs after all the malarkey over the last couple of weeks. I'm really liking the darker, thicker frames, never had that kind of thing before.



OMG for some reason you look like the main character from "in her chair" for me right now. I mean, that's how I pictured him, cute, chubby and he had a dark framed glasses!


----------



## rabbitislove

Bob - Hawaii pictures are amazing! Especially the ones of whales! 
Rellis - nice glasses 
Anjula - congrats on the new pupper. How many animals make a full house? <3


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> Anjula - congrats on the new pupper. How many animals make a full house? <3



5 dogs on just over 400 square feet


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> 5 dogs on just over 400 square feet



Wow. That's a lot of dogs in a small area. I have 3 in 2300 sq. ft and that sometimes seems like I have one too many in the house.


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> We got a new puppy, Karma, a mixed GS and she's awesome. Unfortunately she's the last dog we can get until one of ours passes away because we have a full house ATM




Yay puppy! How old is she?


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> 5 dogs on just over 400 square feet



2 dogs and 1 cat in 744 square feet. So many animals in small square footage can mean feeling more packed, but also closer to snuggle.


----------



## Anjula

LeoGibson said:


> Wow. That's a lot of dogs in a small area. I have 3 in 2300 sq. ft and that sometimes seems like I have one too many in the house.



For me it's never like that but it's a logistic problem. I can't travel by train in Poland with more than one dog, so I go with Karma and my bf takes Masha. Yenna is so small she doesn't count as a dog. The other two don't travel with us and mostly live with my mom so they don't travel with us and when they do we always take a car.




lille said:


> Yay puppy! How old is she?



Umm, she's about 3 months old. She's a rescued so we don't know for sure. 



rabbitislove said:


> 2 dogs and 1 cat in 744 square feet. So many animals in small square footage can mean feeling more packed, but also closer to snuggle.



Closer to snuggle indeed! What type of dogs do you have?  


A visualization of what 5 dogs look like  and sleeping Karma as an extra (sorry for the size I can't make them smaller on the phone ) 

View attachment IMG_7690.jpg


View attachment IMG_7689.jpg


----------



## Leem

So cute. Having five can be a lot of work.


----------



## Tad

PoutineFest this weekend :bounce:


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> PoutineFest this weekend :bounce:




So Canadian! What's the word? Hoser?


----------



## Tad

It has been a remarkably wonderful day today. Nothing big or special, but still a memorably good day. Superstitiously I'm worried about what hits next, but I feel like after today I'm emotionally ready for whatever happens next.


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> It has been a remarkably wonderful day today. Nothing big or special, but still a memorably good day. Superstitiously I'm worried about what hits next, but I feel like after today I'm emotionally ready for whatever happens next.



Sometimes a simply good day is all you need to steel you for anything that comes next.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> PoutineFest this weekend :bounce:



Somehow I feel your belly was doing less of that bouncing once it was filled with the wonders of PoutineFest!


----------



## AmandaLynn

rellis10 said:


> Sometimes a simply good day is all you need to steel you for anything that comes next.



Plenty of poutine doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Rojodi

1. Receiving some Piggy Fries tonight
2. Received word the company's having TWO summer picnics - one for everyone and one for our IT department
3. Bottling company dropped off three cases of diet soda for us this morning, no charge, as a thank you for five years of loyalty


----------



## LeoGibson

I got my teef finally. It's good not looking like a gap toothed stump jumping hillbilly anymore!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I recently relocated for work. It's been bittersweet. I'll be gone for about a year and then the plan is to move back. One of the stipulations I made in order to move was that they had to fly me back home at least once a month at my discretion. 

So I flew back this weekend and everyone seemed really happy to see me. Especially one coworker. I ended up going out for karaoke with some friends and as the night progressed it went from playful/friendly touching to hand holding under the table. 

I gave her a ride home and JUST to see what would happen I told her I was bummed that she'd been at her new place almost a year and I still hadn't seen it. Eureka, invite inside. 

We were up for hours, feel free to fill in the rest with your own imagination. 

It was...a good visit home.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Post coital grats!

(Thats what my brain filled in)


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Post coital grats!
> 
> (Thats what my brain filled in)



"filled in"

LOL


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*snickers* growing up is so overrated


----------



## Tad

A couple of interviews happening this week -- after a couple early in May it had been dry, so good to at least be talking to more companies.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> A couple of interviews happening this week -- after a couple early in May it had been dry, so good to at least be talking to more companies.



Good luck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good luck indeed!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> A couple of interviews happening this week -- after a couple early in May it had been dry, so good to at least be talking to more companies.



Show them that sweet Canadian magic.


----------



## rabbitislove

Hell yeah Tad and Hozay! Coitus and jobs for the win! :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Smoking 2 pork butts and a brisket and day drinking. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Smoking 2 pork butts and a brisket and day drinking. It just doesn't get any better.



How did it all turn out?


----------



## LeoGibson

It was my first smoke on a new pit and better than I expected. The brisket wasn't quite as moist as I like but still good. I need a couple more cooks to work the bugs out!


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> It was my first smoke on a new pit and better than I expected. The brisket wasn't quite as moist as I like but still good. I need a couple more cooks to work the bugs out!


 
That looks heavenly!:eat2:


----------



## Tracii

Leo that is some nice looking brisket.
Save me some burnt ends LOL


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> That looks heavenly!:eat2:



Thank you. I was really pleased how it came out. In a few months and a lot more cooking it should season out nicely. 



Tracii said:


> Leo that is some nice looking brisket.
> Save me some burnt ends LOL



Hahaha thanks. I would if I could but that's the first part that gets eaten!


----------



## Rojodi

Found out that the company's having a third summer picnic, team building.

This one is being funded by a large client as a thank you for finding their previous insurer overcharged them $1million over the last 7 years: Charged them for employees who had left the company, had died, or didn't need the insurance.


----------



## ODFFA

Wintertime luxuries... My electric hot water bottle is making me pretty happy. Decided to give it a go since we're currently under water restrictions in the Western Cape. Sure, it warrants a bit of caution. But gawwwd it stays so nice and warm for so much longer, and it's great for relieving achy back muscles.


----------



## RentonBob

Booked a trip to Arizona for Spring Training next year 

Something I've wanted to do for such a long time and I can't wait to go


----------



## Rojodi

Steak for dinner! 

No need for a marinade!


----------



## Tad

Wife finally got to ride her bike today, after about a three month delay due her broken wrist. So happy for her, could just see how much more herself she felt.


----------



## Anjula

XYANTHA HAS POSTED A STORY!!!!!! Omg!!!!

And I'm spending July time at my country house and I've just started a fire in my lovely fireplace so I'm gonna curl up in front of it and read! 

Guys, I'm the happiest woman alive


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I have just had cataract surgery, and it was successful. So, in addition to no longer going blind (always a plus), my vision is so improved that, for the first time since I was seven years old, I do not have to wear glasses. Life is good. Visibly so.


----------



## Anjula

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I have just had cataract surgery, and it was successful. So, in addition to no longer going blind (always a plus), my vision is so improved that, for the first time since I was seven years old, I do not have to wear glasses. Life is good. Visibly so.



woah, Awesome news! 

I am happy bc I have my dogs back. And my boyfriend but since we fight 90% of the time it's no half as cool as having dogs back


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats!!! I don't have cataracts but i am so blind i flirt occassionally with getting corrective surgery because i hate glasses and contacts so!

I am happy because I finished this semester's last assignment, and now it is just note taking for studying. Which means more time to write...and play ARK evolved lol!


----------



## Crumbling

Look at how happy this turtle is!


----------



## Tad

Started a new job this week, so yay, employment! 

And mostly things are pretty decent here. They use cubicles, which sure beat open office plan from my perspective, and I have a window seat. After five years of being less than a 2km walk from work I'm not overjoyed to have a 20km commute, but so far so good and I was even able to bring my bike most of the way with a bus yesterday then ride home, so that is a decent option. People all seem nice, including the few who will be reporting to me. Reading my boss seems a little hard so far, but overall I like him so far. Oh, and while overall the company seems to be a little on the thin side for my tastes, their main IT guy is a SSBHM, so there is at least _some _fats around.

Now to keep ramping up (they use a buttload of software tools of various types and have a lot of in-house and/or product specific code and jargon, as well as having a lot of history behind how everything is done -- and then to figure out why all of those tools and history and so forth isn't resulting in higher productivity and accuracy, and figure out how that can be fixed ...

Although in the short term, I'll settle for managing to stay awake for the rest of this afternoon


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Started a new job this week, so yay, employment!
> 
> And mostly things are pretty decent here. They use cubicles, which sure beat open office plan from my perspective, and I have a window seat. After five years of being less than a 2km walk from work I'm not overjoyed to have a 20km commute, but so far so good and I was even able to bring my bike most of the way with a bus yesterday then ride home, so that is a decent option. People all seem nice, including the few who will be reporting to me. Reading my boss seems a little hard so far, but overall I like him so far. Oh, and while overall the company seems to be a little on the thin side for my tastes, their main IT guy is a SSBHM, so there is at least _some _fats around.
> 
> Now to keep ramping up (they use a buttload of software tools of various types and have a lot of in-house and/or product specific code and jargon, as well as having a lot of history behind how everything is done -- and then to figure out why all of those tools and history and so forth isn't resulting in higher productivity and accuracy, and figure out how that can be fixed ...
> 
> Although in the short term, I'll settle for managing to stay awake for the rest of this afternoon



Congratulations!! The 20km part is kinda lame but everything else seems great! 

Now about the SSBHM is he 25-35 and cute? If so get me his number I like em smart and fat


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats on your new job!!!!


----------



## agouderia

Congratulations & bonne chance!


----------



## Tad

Ajula,actually I'd say he is, and not wearing a wedding ring (I checked -- I always hope when I meet fat people that they are happily coupled up, which doesn't always mean a ring, but it is less intrusive than asking). But we're a wee bit far from Poland


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Ajula,actually I'd say he is, and not wearing a wedding ring (I checked -- I always hope when I meet fat people that they are happily coupled up, which doesn't always mean a ring, but it is less intrusive than asking). But we're a wee bit far from Poland



Ha, what's a lil distance when there is attraction?  I was just playing I'm actually tired of guys, even the cutest ones


----------



## ODFFA

That's such awesome news, Tad! What a go-getter :happy: 
--------------

My mom and I are managing my brother's AirBnB situation (for free) while he's living it up in Australia. And today we got a really fantastic review. "Been to many airbnb apartments and this one is without question one of the nicest." This Finnish guy was very poker-faced and hard to read, but it makes his review extra gratifying.
---------------

PS:
 


Anjula said:


> I like em smart and fat



The gods of Dimensions never allow me to rep these gems. WHY?


----------



## Tad

I'm digging Canada's new Governor General. That whole "I've seen the Earth from space" bit kind of allows her to automatically get the high road, you know?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/julie-payette-governor-general-1.4202793


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I'm digging Canada's new Governor General. That whole "I've seen the Earth from space" bit kind of allows her to automatically get the high road, you know?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/julie-payette-governor-general-1.4202793



You guys up there seem to have it all politically right now.
A PM the whole world is swooning about, now a spectacular GG - what else can a country want?


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> My mom and I are managing my brother's AirBnB situation (for free) while he's living it up in Australia. And today we got a really fantastic review. "Been to many airbnb apartments and this one is without question one of the nicest." This Finnish guy was very poker-faced and hard to read, but it makes his review extra gratifying.
> --------------
> PS:
> 
> 
> 
> The gods of Dimensions never allow me to rep these gems. WHY?



Oh! That's awesome! I have my place on airbnb while I'm at my country house so I know the awesome feeling when you get a good review! 

And I'm very sorry you can't rep me :< I feel your pain tho, I can never rep good stuff either :/ 

AND FINALLY even tho I don't have stupid pillows (because someone stole my wallet when I wanted to pay for them, fuck your stealing lady I hope someone steals your wallet as well) we finished our lil lounge. I inherited a house in the national park some time ago and last year my parents (they have a similar country home almost next to me lol) renovated it for me (because they don't like me and wanted me to leave theirs alone xD) so this year I'm kinda working on making it mine, I planted some flowers and fruit bushes, worked a bit on the interior and couple of days ago my mom and I were chilling in a hammock (I always onted one and my dad installed one for me few days ago #dreamscometrue) and she told me she has some wood pallets in the garage & because she knows I love diy she suggested we make a bench out of it. Ofc bench wasn't half as tempting as a true lunge so we bought some wood and built (well BAE ; ) built this. Because the summer is shitty and it rains almost all the time we've decided we need a roof and voilà! Oh and it's so cold we're chilling under a blanked and a duvet :/ 

View attachment 3AA2CE39-966E-4A2E-967B-C87BFB3E2E69.jpg


----------



## Tad

Well, the government could get more things done ... but I'll save any more thoughts on that front for the soap box.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Well, the government could get more things done ... but I'll save any more thoughts on that front for the soap box.



Count your blessings ...I'm just hoping my government WON'T get more things done.


----------



## Rojodi

VACATION!

No office work for a while


----------



## Tad

To look on the bright side of the cool weather, my wife made lasagna earlier this week (more oven time than we'd normally want to do in July!), so my lunch today included lasagna, and a piece of excellent sourdough rye to wipe out the container with afterward, and that combo totally hit the spot today


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> To look on the bright side of the cool weather, my wife made lasagna earlier this week (more oven time than we'd normally want to do in July!), so my lunch today included lasagna, and a piece of excellent sourdough rye to wipe out the container with afterward, and that combo totally hit the spot today




*poke poke*


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Started a new job this week, so yay, employment!
> 
> And mostly things are pretty decent here. They use cubicles, which sure beat open office plan from my perspective, and I have a window seat. After five years of being less than a 2km walk from work I'm not overjoyed to have a 20km commute, but so far so good and I was even able to bring my bike most of the way with a bus yesterday then ride home, so that is a decent option. People all seem nice, including the few who will be reporting to me. Reading my boss seems a little hard so far, but overall I like him so far. Oh, and while overall the company seems to be a little on the thin side for my tastes, their main IT guy is a SSBHM, so there is at least _some _fats around.
> 
> Now to keep ramping up (they use a buttload of software tools of various types and have a lot of in-house and/or product specific code and jargon, as well as having a lot of history behind how everything is done -- and then to figure out why all of those tools and history and so forth isn't resulting in higher productivity and accuracy, and figure out how that can be fixed ...
> 
> Although in the short term, I'll settle for managing to stay awake for the rest of this afternoon



Congrats Tad! =D We expect regular updates on the mysterious IT guy!


----------



## Anjula

We finally had *some* good weather! We took Karma swimming, she has never swam in the sea before and she loved it, I got to chill at the beach and get some vit D. and than it started raining again :/ Oh and I looked cute as hell 

FYI I'm not half as slim as I look trust me 

View attachment 2D8CBA44-A3DF-4CB0-AAA9-C9E3384B6CA3.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Still hawt as shit to stfu girl !


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Still hawt as shit to stfu girl !



As usual, Xy has nailed it exactly 

(I'll add -- glad your pooch had a good time!)


----------



## rabbitislove

loopytheone said:


> Congrats Tad! =D We expect regular updates on the mysterious IT guy!



Congrats Tad! Great news!


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> We finally had *some* good weather! We took Karma swimming, she has never swam in the sea before and she loved it, I got to chill at the beach and get some vit D. and than it started raining again :/ Oh and I looked cute as hell
> 
> FYI I'm not half as slim as I look trust me



Such a beauty! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Rojodi

The hotel had sugar-free "Breakfast syrup."

Okay, so it's on par with maple-flavor syrup down at the market, but it's a small victory, nonetheless.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bought a high velocity hairdryer for the maminals in the house. No heat, just crazy air pressure). I want to try it out so bad! Hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Tad

Did you get the jet blower yet, Xy?

======================

This is slightly belated, from Tuesday. Just my second week at the new job, and it happened to be one of their social events. We went off to do an &#8216;escape room’ experience at what is locally called &#8216;The Diefenbunker’ (project started under than prime minister Diefenbaker back in the late 50s/early 60s, to build a bunker that the government and top military could operate out of in case of a nuclear war). The place is now a museum to cold war era preparations, concerns, equipment, and lifestyle &#8211; but a local escape room company leases out one floor some of the time.

We had to be broken up into three groups, and each group took longer than the admin who had planned it had expected, so sat around for quite a long while before going (I was in the last group). But there were snacks, then supper, the in-company band did some silly cover songs, and it was a good chance to get to know more of my co-workers. 

I guess you could say that in some ways in was rather lame, but managed to be fun all the same. (sadly the SSBHM IT guy didn’t attend &#8211; given that there are no elevators in the bunker I was not totally surprised, but had hoped that he’d be up for powering up and down the stairs).


----------



## dwesterny

Escape rooms are not ssbhm friendly at all based on the research I've done.


----------



## Tad

Catching up the happies from this week ... biked to and from work yesterday (20km each way), without stopping to rest, totally collapsing when I got home, or being noticeably sore today. I was happy enough to drive today, but I think I'll bike again tomorrow -- my legs hadn't gone as soft as I'd feared, I guess. Now to pick up the pace a bit over time.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Still hawt as shit to stfu girl !



:bow: gravais Xy! 



Tad said:


> As usual, Xy has nailed it exactly
> 
> (I'll add -- glad your pooch had a good time!)



Thanks! They both had great time. Karma not only had fun swimming but also running around with other pups and playing with sand. She's like a little child, it's adorable. Yenna spent most of her time on the blanket as pictured lol sometimes she's very much of a true dog and sometimes she's total toy, wants to be carried and treated like a princess lol 



rabbitislove said:


> Such a beauty! :wubu::smitten:



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Tad said:


> This is slightly belated, from Tuesday. Just my second week at the new job, and it happened to be one of their social events. We went off to do an escape room experience at what is locally called The Diefenbunker (project started under than prime minister Diefenbaker back in the late 50s/early 60s, to build a bunker that the government and top military could operate out of in case of a nuclear war). The place is now a museum to cold war era preparations, concerns, equipment, and lifestyle  but a local escape room company leases out one floor some of the time.
> 
> We had to be broken up into three groups, and each group took longer than the admin who had planned it had expected, so sat around for quite a long while before going (I was in the last group). But there were snacks, then supper, the in-company band did some silly cover songs, and it was a good chance to get to know more of my co-workers.
> 
> I guess you could say that in some ways in was rather lame, but managed to be fun all the same. (sadly the SSBHM IT guy didnt attend  given that there are no elevators in the bunker I was not totally surprised, but had hoped that hed be up for powering up and down the stairs).



That sounds like so much fun! I haven't got a chance to to the escape room yet even tho they've been huge in Poland last year but I honestly think it's real fun that you get to do it with your new coworkers. you think the ssbhm hasn't come because of the lack of stairs? Things like that always make me sad because fat people cant do certain things and can feel left out or uncomfortable. I wanna make all the fatties happy and able to enjoy all sorts of activities :/ also if the stairs are the problem how big he is?  or are Americans so used to elevators that the idea of stairs scares you so damn much?


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> That sounds like so much fun! I haven't got a chance to to the escape room yet even tho they've been huge in Poland last year but I honestly think it's real fun that you get to do it with your new coworkers. you think the ssbhm hasn't come because of the lack of stairs? Things like that always make me sad because fat people cant do certain things and can feel left out or uncomfortable. I wanna make all the fatties happy and able to enjoy all sorts of activities :/ also if the stairs are the problem how big he is?  or are Americans so used to elevators that the idea of stairs scares you so damn much?



Canadian, thank you very much! 

There are accessibility laws here that essentially require elevators in almost all public buildings, so that those who can't use stairs, for whatever reason, can get in and out and around without too much difficulty -- so yes, you could live your life here without ever using stairs. This being a historical facility is the rare exception that doesn't have stairs, so it jumped to my mind as a possible reason he didn't come.

But really, I don't know why the IT guy wasn't there. There are all sorts of possible reasons, and I don't know him that well so have no reason to know why. I probably shouldn't have speculated about the stairs. He is the fattest guy I've ever worked with, but in truth I don't know what his physical capabilities and limits are -- the stairs might not have been an issue for him. I really wrote that post without thinking things through 

(I should point out that most people here do use stairs pretty regularly, and having to avoid using stairs can be quite awkward. It is just that having no choice but to use stairs is rare enough here that it stood out in my mind)


----------



## loopytheone

My friend finally uploaded some pictures of our trip to bournemouth! Here's me hanging with some frogs! =D 

View attachment frog damn.jpg


View attachment frog damn 2.jpg


----------



## hommecreux

I'm happy that I'm about to grill a 2# ribeye, and that there is cheeto-mac-and-cheese in the oven baking right now. Happiness comes slathered in cheese.


----------



## Tad

Was a perfect evening to catch some shakespeare in a local park then come home for some (decaf) irish coffee on our back patio... just one of those perfect Summer weekend evenings.


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Canadian, thank you very much!
> 
> There are accessibility laws here that essentially require elevators in almost all public buildings, so that those who can't use stairs, for whatever reason, can get in and out and around without too much difficulty -- so yes, you could live your life here without ever using stairs. This being a historical facility is the rare exception that doesn't have stairs, so it jumped to my mind as a possible reason he didn't come.
> 
> But really, I don't know why the IT guy wasn't there. There are all sorts of possible reasons, and I don't know him that well so have no reason to know why. I probably shouldn't have speculated about the stairs. He is the fattest guy I've ever worked with, but in truth I don't know what his physical capabilities and limits are -- the stairs might not have been an issue for him. I really wrote that post without thinking things through
> 
> (I should point out that most people here do use stairs pretty regularly, and having to avoid using stairs can be quite awkward. It is just that having no choice but to use stairs is rare enough here that it stood out in my mind)



Well I'm an ignorant dumbass. Ta-daaaa! 
I'm sorry my dear Canadian friend I won't call you an American ever again


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Anjula said:


> I'm sorry my dear Canadian friend I won't call you an American ever again



The Canada/US relationship is subtle and complicated. Many Americans who plan to travel abroad take along a t-shirt with a maple leaf on it so they can pretend to be Canadian if it should become necessary. The US is not universally beloved (the price of empire, eh?) and it is probably easier for an American to pass for a Canadian than, say, a New Zealander.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Done first year university. Bottle of champaign tonight, steak dinner tomorrow, and treated my dogs to cooling coats for the summer.

Also happy that I am managing to learn as an adult with none of the learning/retention issues people claimed - perhaps because i never allowed my brain to turn off/have a better mental framework to apply new knowledge to. Have to say, i am thrilled i chose psyc instead of business. Already have my bus degree, so this is teaching me new and interesting things that I am loving!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Done first year university. Bottle of champaign tonight, steak dinner tomorrow, and treated my dogs to cooling coats for the summer.
> 
> Also happy that I am managing to learn as an adult with none of the learning/retention issues people claimed - perhaps because i never allowed my brain to turn off/have a better mental framework to apply new knowledge to. Have to say, i am thrilled i chose psyc instead of business. Already have my bus degree, so this is teaching me new and interesting things that I am loving!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Done first year university. Bottle of champaign tonight, steak dinner tomorrow, and treated my dogs to cooling coats for the summer.
> 
> Also happy that I am managing to learn as an adult with none of the learning/retention issues people claimed - perhaps because i never allowed my brain to turn off/have a better mental framework to apply new knowledge to. Have to say, i am thrilled i chose psyc instead of business. Already have my bus degree, so this is teaching me new and interesting things that I am loving!



That is fantastic! Glad you are enjoying the classes while kicking their butts


----------



## Tad

This is happening in town over the next while -- I'm fully planning on heading downtown to geek out. Multiple times. (Because giant robot dragon and spider are for more exciting to me than most of what has been going on for Canada 150)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So much better than a giant rubber duckie...


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So much better than a giant rubber duckie...



Seriously! I want the giant things to come here!!

And congrats on finishing your year!


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> This is happening in town over the next while -- I'm fully planning on heading downtown to geek out. Multiple times. (Because giant robot dragon and spider are for more exciting to me than most of what has been going on for Canada 150)



We went downtown yesterday evening to catch the kick-off of things. Grabbed some take out burgers and ate them at city hall while keeping an eye on the 'sleeping' dragon (it snores), then walked up to the Byward Market area to see the spider descend from its perch on Notre Dame Basilica. 

The crowds were crazy on Sussex Drive (these shenanigans are resulting in all sorts of road closures -- so there were no cars to worry about, just all the peoples), so we cut over to a network of alleys and courtyards that parallel to Sussex which were far quieter, and got fairly close to the side of the Basilica before we hit crowds again. From there we could see the spider's legs sticking out front and back of the spires. Then we realized we were right beside the patio of a dessert oriented restaurant, and that the patio was remarkably empty -- the tables were mostly still dirty, so our guess is some people had come down to eat, then gone and joined the crowd just before we got there.

So we cleared off and claimed the table with the best view, and sat in comfort, eating dessert and sipping spiked coffee while the whole show of its descent took place. It was so much more pleasant than standing in a packed crowd, and it was actually kind of a cool view 

On the way home we biked past where the dragon's wings are awaiting it (on the lawn of the Supreme Court -- remarkably we could walk right up to them with no security in the way), and then past the dragon's 'shrine' on the lawn of the War Museum (which was cordoned off). 

I'm looking forward to getting back downtown over the course of the weekend to catch some more of the machine choreography 

ETA: the spider that you see to the left of the picture is Bon Mama, a permanent installation in front of the National Art Gallery. I'm sure it is not an accident that the current arachnid visitor started its story nearby.

ETA2: This event is a little popular -- look at the crowds that were on during the middle of the day on Friday!


----------



## Tad

1- We went to a bunch of the La Machine events I talked about in the post above, and had a good time. It felt like the whole city was talking about 'have you gone? Which events? How about those crowds? I liked it so much more than I thought I would!'

2- Second day in a row of biking to work, and the ride this morning went really well (it is about 19.5km each way, which is more than I've been biking in a loonnng time). Really happy that my legs have been coming back this well. Will see how I do on the way home tonight.

3- This much biking has my appetite in overdrive. Had a huge dinner last night, it felt great to eat that much from pure hunger :eat1: but also enjoying that much really good food (first sweet corn of the year, finally!)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> 1- We went to a bunch of the La Machine events I talked about in the post above, and had a good time. It felt like the whole city was talking about 'have you gone? Which events? How about those crowds? I liked it so much more than I thought I would!'
> 
> 2- Second day in a row of biking to work, and the ride this morning went really well (it is about 19.5km each way, which is more than I've been biking in a loonnng time). Really happy that my legs have been coming back this well. Will see how I do on the way home tonight.
> 
> 3- This much biking has my appetite in overdrive. Had a huge dinner last night, it felt great to eat that much from pure hunger :eat1: but also enjoying that much really good food (first sweet corn of the year, finally!)



Really happy that things are working out for you with the new job (and everything else).

Also happy that the bf sent me some noodz at work. Hehe. HE'S SO CUTE. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Finally shrunk down a picture of the 'dragon' to a postable size.


=================

Also happy to discover that this company shuts down early on the Fridays before long weekends. I'm super looking forward to this Friday now! 

View attachment herebedragon3a.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It looks like Transformers meets Medieval times


----------



## Tad

Not as good of a pic, but here you can see the dragon (Long Ma, on the left) confronting his foe, the spider Kumo (on the right, rearing up). There was a whole story line involving the two of them, that played out over about four nights and three days, with various events, confrontations, and walk-abouts. 

View attachment D&S-1.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Interesting! What are they made of??


----------



## Tad

Agouderia: lots of steel, some wood on the surface I think. They are made by a French company, who first had them over in China (hence the somewhat chinese names, I suppose). You can read a bit more here, just scroll well down the page to get to information about the 'beasts' and the company behind them. (or google 'la machine ottawa' and you'll find all sorts of pictures and coverage. The city rather fell in love with these visitors. A large majority of people I've talked to this week got down to see them at one point or another)


----------



## loopytheone

Oh wow, that looks amazing, Tad! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got told today that people in my office thought i was 22-25. Lmfao! But also, yay! Genes from my grandmother on my father's side are expressing themselves! If i age like her, i will look 10-30 yrs younger than i am the rest of my life.


----------



## lille

I finally got up the guts to ask for a raise (not easy for a people pleaser with social anxiety). I felt like I was going to cry or throw up but I got a 10% raise.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> I finally got up the guts to ask for a raise (not easy for a people pleaser with social anxiety). I felt like I was going to cry or throw up but I got a 10% raise.





Good for you!!! Grats!!


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I finally got up the guts to ask for a raise (not easy for a people pleaser with social anxiety). I felt like I was going to cry or throw up but I got a 10% raise.



That is a hard thing for most people to do, so double good for you -- and congrats indeed!


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> I finally got up the guts to ask for a raise (not easy for a people pleaser with social anxiety). I felt like I was going to cry or throw up but I got a 10% raise.



That's awesome! Now try it again next year!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

TGIF. This week has been SO SLOW!!!!


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I finally got up the guts to ask for a raise (not easy for a people pleaser with social anxiety). I felt like I was going to cry or throw up but I got a 10% raise.


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Tad

So much free food at work today -- making Monday more bearable (also I biked, which tends to leave me hungry all day, but not today with so much extra).

On Mondays, sometimes you have to embrace the small things


----------



## Tad

I had an amazing weekend away with friends, and so far (lunch time on Monday) work has not managed to drive away the lingering haze of happy


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> I had an amazing weekend away with friends, and so far (lunch time on Monday) work has not managed to drive away the lingering haze of happy



In that case, you have a great job!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I'm happy I have a sexy fiancée

I'm happy I might be getting a new job at a picture house cinema where I've wanted to work for a while

I'm happy I feel like I no longer need my fathers approval, I feel like I'm my own father now or at least I'm getting to that point

I'm happy that I don't seem to be able to meet someone without making a new friend

I'm happy to be back on dims but without the shame of my formative years


----------



## ODFFA

I got a huge compliment from Boss Man today, plus a nice little bonus for the month. Considering how much it's taken for me to hold myself together, it was a verrrry pleasant surprise


----------



## ODFFA

ODFFA said:


> I got a huge compliment from Boss Man today, plus a nice little bonus for the month. Considering how much it's taken for me to hold myself together, it was a verrrry pleasant surprise



Got another one today. Completely out of the blue. But the thing I'm even happier about is how busy he's been keeping me. I'm grateful that I'm not being afforded a whole lot of time to stew. Not been a fan of weekends lately.


----------



## loopytheone

I finished Kiki's christmas present! It has a big squeaker inside it. :happy: 

View attachment Picture 588.jpg


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I finished Kiki's christmas present! It has a big squeaker inside it. :happy:



Nice, Loopy!

(insert joke about squeakers here -- I'm too tired to come up with one right now)


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I finished Kiki's christmas present! It has a big squeaker inside it. :happy:




That's adorable!


----------



## lille

Took the pup to his first Barn Hunt trial and it went better than expected. He passed Instinct and earned his first leg of three towards his Novice title.


----------



## Cobra Verde

It's less than 10 hours until kickoff.

For someone living in a car-clogged metropolis football is the greatest thing ever. 3 guranteed hours of glorious, traffic-free roads every Sunday afternoon while everyone else is home watching concussionball. I wish they played it every day. Screw the players' health, me getting to the ocean in under 20 minutes is more important.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The studio where I take dance lessons had a party Friday night, and I chanced to waltz with their youngest teacher (who is gorgeous, an incredible dancer, and all of nineteen years old). The song was the Eagles' "Take it to the Limit", and she began to sing.
"I just love this song," she said (I don't think she was even born when it came out). I admitted that I do, too. "Then you should sing along," she said, and the two of us continued to pirouette, singing "So take me to a highway/And show me a sign..."
Moments to remember.


----------



## loopytheone

Kind of a long story, but I'm so proud of my little lodger guinea pig!

I work on a farm at weekends and one of the guinea pigs, Boris, has gotten super crazy thin. When I saw him on saturday he was crazy thin and just laying still, all glassy eyed. I thought he wasn't going to make it, even though I took him home that afternoon.

Four days later and he has gained 100 grams (!) and is running about and standing on his back legs and generally being a happy little pig! Still nervous but getting better around people and he actually ate outside of his cage for the first time tonight!

Come on Boris!


----------



## Tad

Go Boris! and I'm holding back so many other comments ...


----------



## agouderia

Good for Boris! 
Loopy, you have healing powers!

What exactly did you do? And what was his problem - just too many people & pigs around freaking him out???


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Go Boris! and I'm holding back so many other comments ...



My boss at work does call me feeder because apparently I like feeding animals as much as people! 



agouderia said:


> Good for Boris!
> Loopy, you have healing powers!
> 
> What exactly did you do? And what was his problem - just too many people & pigs around freaking him out???



Apparently I do! I actually managed to save my own pig, Missy, earlier this year. The vets told me she would have to be put to sleep but now she's healthier than she has ever been. 

I fed him a lot! I've been giving him a quiet, dark place to stay, biscuits he actually likes to eat, a pinch of rolled oats twice a day, a mix of fresh vegetables and a little alfalfa hay. He's been at the farm his whole life - he's about 3 now - and was always fine until the last couple of months. He's super super nervous around people right now, so I think somebody must have done something to really freak him out at the farm. 

He's supposed to go back to the farm when he's better but I get the feeling my mum might adopt him because she adores him!


----------



## loopytheone

It's not the best picture, but here is a pic of Boris! He has long black and ginger hair. 

View attachment Boris.jpg


----------



## DragonFly

https://hornetapp.com/stories/arrested-movement-body-positive-anthony-manieri/ 


NSFW. - Stole it off the internet


----------



## loopytheone

DragonFly said:


> https://hornetapp.com/stories/arrested-movement-body-positive-anthony-manieri/
> 
> 
> NSFW. - Stole it off the internet



Oh wow, I love it! The photographer really catches the movement and life in the models and it is always wonderful to see some body positivity for guys.


----------



## DragonFly

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, I love it! The photographer really catches the movement and life in the models and it is always wonderful to see some body positivity for guys.



I want to offer my services as a photographers assistant (is that creepy?)


----------



## Tad

That is really cool. And he's coming to my city! (although I doubt I make the time nor get bold enough to even apply)


----------



## BurgerMePlease

The FedEx guy was wearing a Santa hat while delivering packages today  Love this time of year!


----------



## Tad

Our Office Manager put up Christmas decorations. I hadn't realized just how drab our colour scheme is until those splashes of red showed up everywhere -- really helps the place!

(and why do office designers love beige and grey so much?)


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Our Office Manager put up Christmas decorations. I hadn't realized just how drab our colour scheme is until those splashes of red showed up everywhere -- really helps the place!
> 
> (and why do office designers love beige and grey so much?)



Office designers love beige and grey so much for the same reason house builders and real estate agents do - it's a neutral that's not offensive to anyone. It also requires less work to coordinate than using real colours.

You can blend greens and yellows, or even blues and reds, into a harmonious scheme IF you have good colour sense, and the ability to match shades and tints. But few people are that good, and interior designers rarely have the BFA level skills to do such blends harmoniously.

So enjoy the red accents - and remember that you can decorate your office with splashes and punches of colour for other holidays too.

(He says, sitting in his college office which has one blue wall, one biscuit wall, two grey walls, black bookshelves, rosewood desks and blue or black chairs, and a grey occasional table, all of which works - somebody understood colour design!)


----------



## ODFFA

fat hiker said:


> (He says, sitting in his college office which has one blue wall, one biscuit wall, two grey walls, black bookshelves, rosewood desks and blue or black chairs, and a grey occasional table, all of which works - somebody understood colour design!)



That does sound very smart-looking 

-------------

As a late Christmas present, MrSensible bought me some really amazing lingerie pieces from this South African website that he also linked me to. They have so many awesome products that can be such a hassle to find in this country -- including corsets! Squeeeee! I am going to buy ALL THE CORSETS (gradually over a torturously long period of time, of course).


----------



## loopytheone

I had such a fun time yesterday! I went to the pub for dinner with my mum, sister and her boyfriend and watched a great football match on the tv (we won too!). Came home in time to watch Dancing on Ice, my favourite tv program that has been brought back this year (I'm a huge Torvill and Dean fangirl!) and get guinea pig cuddles! Boris went speed dating on Saturday and tried out all the young boys at the farm to see which one he likes best. He picked a little texel called Mousse who is super sweet! And Boris doesn't hate me anymore either, he actually ate when I cuddled him! :wubu:


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> (I'm a huge Torvill and Dean fangirl!)




Same here! Their Bolero is still the best! And I deeply regret that less and less figure skating is being shown on TV - at least on the continental channels.

Also - you wrote: "we won" - which team do you root for???


----------



## Tad

Less figure skating on the main broadcasters here too. May gat a lot more with a deep package of cable sports channels, but not having such a package I don't know.


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Same here! Their Bolero is still the best! And I deeply regret that less and less figure skating is being shown on TV - at least on the continental channels.
> 
> Also - you wrote: "we won" - which team do you root for???



I know, I don't know if you get to watch the Dancing on Ice program at all but they have danced modern re-makings of the Bolero themselves towards the end of every series and even at their age they out-perform any of the professional skaters. 

Figure skating is basically never shown over here aside from when the winter olympics is on. I always watch it then but there's very little coverage aside from that. It's mostly uploads on youtube that I browse nowdays!

I support Nottingham Forest. (might be a hint in that why I love Torvill and Dean so much!) I used to have a season ticket when I was younger and prices were cheaper.


----------



## agouderia

Ah... so you're with the brave woodsmen that gunned down Arsenal in the FA cup! Congrats! Even though I'm not in any involved in English football, I'm always with the underdogs against the big money teams.


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Ah... so you're with the brave woodsmen that gunned down Arsenal in the FA cup! Congrats! Even though I'm not in any involved in English football, I'm always with the underdogs against the big money teams.



Haha, yes, indeed! Not going to lie, me and my mum went out to the pub expecting to see our team get utterly thrashed (I think we predicted 3-0 to Arsenal). But that's what being a fan is all about, supporting your team even when you expect to lose! Makes moments like this all the sweeter.


----------



## Rojodi

A bonus check was given to me, not sent to direct deposit. *Ric Flair Wooooooo* I can spend it on myself!


----------



## ODFFA

Ibuprofen and junk food and no more pain omg holy shit it's amazing :happy: 

(It was thoracic, not period. Mwhahaha.)


----------



## hommecreux

Not gonna lie, I just demolished a stack of jalapeno pulled pork with guacamole and fried onion ring sammies. I am a happy, happy person right now. haha!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I passed statistics, and have my first full day of work in the office starting Friday (doing offsite orientation).


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I passed statistics, and have my first full day of work in the office starting Friday (doing offsite orientation).



Yay, congrats!


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I passed statistics, and have my first full day of work in the office starting Friday (doing offsite orientation).



Congrats! Great job!


----------



## fat hiker

I ran across an article exploding the myth that somehow big football players only get that way by abusing steroids:
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/human_nature/2005/04/let_them_eat_steak.html

Some of us are just meant to be big! Or at least, to be able to play "Choose a size".


----------



## lille

I finished my 3,000 supervised hours and mailed in the paperwork, now to wait for it to get processed and I will be a fully licensed Licensed Professional Counselor, no more intern status for me!


----------



## Tad

Now I only wonder, Lille, if time spent on here counted toward hours spent helping out people who need it ... ;-)

More seriously: Congrats!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

In a few weeks I will be 1/2 university. So over it aready haha...sigh. As an adult it is hard to take it seriously, especially as it curtails my dog, relaxation, and writing time!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Congrats to our own beloved (almost-)shrinks! :bow::bow: Don't let the slur fool you, there are few professions for which I have more respect.

----------------------------
As for my happies:

After 9 (NINE) ridiculous, embarrassing, infuriating years, we are rid of "president" Jacob Zuma!

And today is my last day of work! Bossman had an ugly side to him that I had started to suspect, but it came out suddenly and explosively. Perhaps a relapse, I don't know. But the battle and the bullying are over. I had all the evidence on my side and it won me rapid, incontestable freedom.

Tonight . . . we party!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good for you!!! Are you taking some time for yourself??


----------



## hommecreux

In school now too... 1st year software dev.... and lemme just say, this is tough. 18 credit hours this semester is fucking killing me. If you are in school as an adult, I feel your pain


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes, adult, working full time, doing 12 hr/semester over 3 semesters a year. I think he hardest part is taking the pompous teachers seriously - they are so used to scared little kids, and i am...not, lolol


----------



## Tad

I'm sorry things ended up that way with your boss, Odette - - but glad you have made it out!

And oy, when the wrong person ends up leader in a parliamentary system, it can be so hard to get them out. I've been following the saga in SA, and let out a mental cheer for you all when I saw the news. I hope you get someone more worthy of your trust.


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> As for my happies:
> 
> After 9 (NINE) ridiculous, embarrassing, infuriating years, we are rid of "president" Jacob Zuma!
> 
> And today is my last day of work! Bossman had an ugly side to him that I had started to suspect, but it came out suddenly and explosively. Perhaps a relapse, I don't know. But the battle and the bullying are over. I had all the evidence on my side and it won me rapid, incontestable freedom.



Take a deep breath Odette - and then take your time to clear your mind before you start your next endeavour. Bonne chance!



Tad said:


> And oy, when the wrong person ends up leader in a parliamentary system, it can be so hard to get them out. I've been following the saga in SA, and let out a mental cheer for you all when I saw the news. I hope you get someone more worthy of your trust.



Also - totally with you regarding Zuma - that was overdue.

Add on to Tad's point though - were you referring to non-existing term limits in almost all parliamentary systems? Or to something else??


----------



## ScreamingChicken

About this time in three weeks, I will be in the arms of a beautiful ex Dimmer. I still can't believe how lucky I am to have her in my life.


----------



## hommecreux

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes, adult, working full time, doing 12 hr/semester over 3 semesters a year. I think he hardest part is taking the pompous teachers seriously - they are so used to scared little kids, and i am...not, lolol



Yikes.... I don't know about 3 semesters/year. I have to have time off to get my head right. 

Professors...lol... Yea, I call them by their first name and talk to them like an adult which gets the idea that they are going to lorde over me right out of their head. I give respect before it's given when it comes to instructors, but I won't be treated like a child by someone that's around my age, and in rare cases younger...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So this!!!


----------



## loopytheone

I actually found that most of my lecturers at uni treated the students with politeness and respect, even though I was a terrified 18 year old when I first met most of them. I guess it depends on the person? Some of them were absolute asshats but I didn't feel patronised by any of them. It sounds like I was lucky.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well i think it's partially because i am a professional in my own career who has trained others (and teaches on the side), so I find some have an overblown sense of superiority that as a child i might have thought justified, which i know find insufferable. And their poorly worded or explained questions do not create confusion in me, they spark anger at their unprofessionaism.

That being said, in Canada, there is not much tenure anymore. Most of these teachers work part time and get paid poorly - so why would they try and be exceptional? Or even have the opportunity to become exceptional, when this is only a part time gig for them...

I've had a few truly exceptional teachers, and so I have a lot of disappointment with those who fail to measure up =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

To add an example:

Teacher said i was not using APA properly.
I asked what example?
She told me to "go figure it out, it was my job as a student."
I politely emailed, showing her i was using rhe university aupplied APA link, and showed which sections i used. I asked her if she could direct me to another site, it the university APA was wrong, or clarify which section I should have used.

She refused to reply. Why? Because she was wrong, and couldn't justify her reaponse, and certainly could not allow a student to be prove her wrong. I didn't escalate to the dean only because my marl was good enough/starting a new job was taking all my energy... otherwise she would have gotten a Canadian smackdown for unprofessionalism from me.

That sort of BS doesn't fly with me =p


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> To add an example:
> 
> Teacher said i was not using APA properly.
> I asked what example?
> She told me to "go figure it out, it was my job as a student."
> I politely emailed, showing her i was using rhe university aupplied APA link, and showed which sections i used. I asked her if she could direct me to another site, it the university APA was wrong, or clarify which section I should have used.
> 
> She refused to reply. Why? Because she was wrong, and couldn't justify her reaponse, and certainly could not allow a student to be prove her wrong. I didn't escalate to the dean only because my marl was good enough/starting a new job was taking all my energy... otherwise she would have gotten a Canadian smackdown for unprofessionalism from me.
> 
> That sort of BS doesn't fly with me =p



As it shouldn't. If you tell someone she's made a mistake, you need to show why it's wrong and what she should have done. The job of the teacher is to get the pupil to the point where she no longer needs the teacher.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I actually found that most of my lecturers at uni treated the students with politeness and respect, even though I was a terrified 18 year old when I first met most of them. I guess it depends on the person? Some of them were absolute asshats but I didn't feel patronised by any of them. It sounds like I was lucky.




Yeah, I only has one really unpleasant professor. He normally taught at a graduate level but was teaching an undergrad into to physiology course due to a schedule conflict with the usual professor. I think 2/3 of us failed the first exam. It was bad. So bad that our lab teacher were giving all sorts of stuff for extra credit to help us bring our grades up because they knew it wasn't our fault. 

Other than that I had a lot of good professors. I actually kept in contact with my one of my writing professors for about after graduation because he was so impactful.


----------



## hommecreux

Just to be clear, I've only had bad experiences with two profs so far.... I'm not one for taking that kind of approach in every situation. Almost everything that I've experienced in college has been positive so far, other than not really wanting to deal with teenagers all the time, or old folks that are in more advanced software dev classes and don't even know how to inspect html on a browser.


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Add on to Tad's point though - were you referring to non-existing term limits in almost all parliamentary systems? Or to something else??



Because the Prime Minister is the leader of the largest party (pretty much always in the case of the british system, near-always in more coalition based ones), if the party is strong enough and the leader has enough support from enough sections of the party, a leader who is widely unpopular can keep leading a country for a long time, whereas in a presidential system they have to get directly re-elected (and are more apt to face term limits)


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy about getting a new laptop since my old one's been on the fritz for a couple of months now. It came without an OS, but installing Windows + various drivers didn't turn out to be very complicated at all. Yay!

Now to transfer my three million other programs onto it.


----------



## hommecreux

ODFFA said:


> I'm happy about getting a new laptop since my old one's been on the fritz for a couple of months now. It came without an OS, but installing Windows + various drivers didn't turn out to be very complicated at all. Yay!
> 
> Now to transfer my three million other programs onto it.



2 questions.... 1. - Which laptop did you end up getting? 2. - How much did you pay for Win10 (please don't tell me you paid full price).


----------



## ODFFA

hommecreux said:


> 2 questions.... 1. - Which laptop did you end up getting? 2. - How much did you pay for Win10 (please don't tell me you paid full price).




1. An MSi GV62

2. I, uh, can't answer this question, since you told me not to tell you I paid full price... 

I was toying around with the idea of trying my luck with old license keys and then just upgrading from there. But I'm pretty sure the two I was going to try were device-bound, so the chances of them working seemed small. I wanted a retail key and as straightforward a process as possible, soooo....


----------



## hommecreux

ODFFA said:


> 1. An MSi GV62
> 
> 2. I, uh, can't answer this question, since you told me not to tell you I paid full price...
> 
> I was toying around with the idea of trying my luck with old license keys and then just upgrading from there. But I'm pretty sure the two I was going to try were device-bound, so the chances of them working seemed small. I wanted a retail key and as straightforward a process as possible, soooo....



I wasn't trying to give you a hard time, It's just that there are SEVERAL sites out there that you can purchase a windows 10 key from for around $15, and they are complete OEM keys. That's a decent laptop though!


----------



## lille

My fiancé and I picked up our marriage license today. 4 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> My fiancé and I picked up our marriage license today. 4 1/2 weeks to go.



Woot! So close


----------



## ODFFA

So happy and excited for you, Lille :happy: 


And no worries, Hommecreux.


I'm happy that we had some proper rain tonight. If it rained every day for the rest of the year, I'd be in heaven. And not only because of the water shortage.


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> So happy and excited for you, Lille :happy:
> 
> 
> And no worries, Hommecreux.
> 
> 
> I'm happy that we had some proper rain tonight. If it rained every day for the rest of the year, I'd be in heaven. And not only because of the water shortage.



Is it the start of rainy season in Cape Province yet? I am so happy to hear that it rained - my brother lived in Cape Town for several years and loved it, and ever since I heard about the critical water situation I have been keeping you Cape folk in my prayers.


----------



## ODFFA

fat hiker said:


> Is it the start of rainy season in Cape Province yet? I am so happy to hear that it rained - my brother lived in Cape Town for several years and loved it, and ever since I heard about the critical water situation I have been keeping you Cape folk in my prayers.




The rainy season is just now slowly starting to creep up on us. Hopefully. According to a climate change pundit I heard on the radio one morning, I'm not sure how long Cape Town will still have a rainy season for. We're all saving water as best we can over here and just hoping we can delay our Day Zero (no water in taps) as long as possible, or overturn it eventually. Thank you for thinking of us  I'm glad your brother enjoyed his stay.


----------



## Tad

I hadn't actually realized you were in Capetown before. But I've also been following to stories about the water situation and hoping things take a turn for the wetter soon for you all.


----------



## loopytheone

Last night I went to watch the Dancing on Ice tour live and it was _incredible_. Seeing Torvil and Dean dance live with my own eyes has always been a dream of mine and now it has come true! <3 Got to see lots of other celebs and pro skaters as well and generally had one of the best nights of my life.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Last night I went to watch the Dancing on Ice tour live and it was _incredible_. Seeing Torvil and Dean dance live with my own eyes has always been a dream of mine and now it has come true! <3 Got to see lots of other celebs and pro skaters as well and generally had one of the best nights of my life.




That sounds like so much fun! I'm glad you had a great time!


----------



## lille

I picked up my wedding dress today!


----------



## Tad

Woot! Is it all feeling close now?


----------



## hommecreux

lille said:


> I picked up my wedding dress today!



AHHH!!!!! I would be having panic attacks on the daily at this point! How do you deal with the stress??? And even though you already picked up the licence, how much more real does it feel now that you have your dress?


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Woot! Is it all feeling close now?





hommecreux said:


> AHHH!!!!! I would be having panic attacks on the daily at this point! How do you deal with the stress??? And even though you already picked up the licence, how much more real does it feel now that you have your dress?





It feels a little surreal. My anxiety has been spiking over the past several months to the point where I had to take some time off and go back on meds. But starting this weekend I've hit the fuck it point and I'm mostly just excited. At this point what happens happens and as long as we're married at the end of the day the rest is fluff.


----------



## RentonBob

I booked a trip to Dubai and I absolutely can't wait until I get to go


----------



## Tad

Lille: the priest that married liked to quip "as long as you get the ring to the first knuckle, it is legal". Referring both to how anxiety induced swelling can make rings hard to slide on, but more generally that it doesn't have to all go perfectly, at the end you are married and that is what really counts. Glad you had gotten there on your own


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

That's awesome, RentonBob! Should be an exciting trip for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Rojodi

I received word that I'll be getting new laptops. Plural!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*staggers in, bleary eyed*

So happy this semester is over. Between a crazy project at work and school, I am worn the hell down. This weekend I am celebrating with steak!!

Also soo happy it is coming up to agility/competition season (dog stuff). Got a bunch of trials lined up...and also going to try my boys at herding!!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *staggers in, bleary eyed*
> 
> So happy this semester is over. Between a crazy project at work and school, I am worn the hell down. This weekend I am celebrating with steak!!
> 
> Also soo happy it is coming up to agility/competition season (dog stuff). Got a bunch of trials lined up...and also going to try my boys at herding!!



Woohoo! I definitely get that feeling. I'm excited to get back to competing with Archer after the wedding.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Is he going to be a puppy ringbearer?


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Is he going to be a puppy ringbearer?




We thought about it but he gets too excited and then I'd be worried about him the whole time. But I'm planning on signing him up for a Barn Hunt trial and a FASTcat when we get back from our honeymoon.


----------



## Tad

Finally getting some almost spring like weather, meaning I'm sitting on a bus right now with my bike on the rack up front, and I'll bike home tonight. I'd hoped to be starting this by late March instead of late April, but at least it is finally biking season for me.

And happy to hear end of term and dog events started related happies -- more confirmation that the season is finally changing!


----------



## ODFFA

My Deceased Estates class for tomorrow morning was cancelled. Couldn't have been timelier. Proper weekend lie-in, here I come ^_^

The season is definitely changing here in the southern hemisphere too. Hopefully it'll bring _some _rain. And a few more surprise winter lie-ins.


----------



## MattB

Tad said:


> Finally getting some almost spring like weather, meaning I'm sitting on a bus right now with my bike on the rack up front, and I'll bike home tonight. I'd hoped to be starting this by late March instead of late April, but at least it is finally biking season for me.
> 
> And happy to hear end of term and dog events started related happies -- more confirmation that the season is finally changing!



I'm refusing to go outside unless it's a minimum 10 degrees. Currently, it's 8c. 

Not. Good. Enough.


----------



## dwesterny

Thanks Facebook, despite spying on me you made me laugh.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91IGOM4tIWo&feature=youtu.be"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91IGOM4tIWo&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that seeing people actually post here again fills me with the happys!


----------



## ODFFA

Several things:


I just found a different online ligerie store to the one I've mentioned here before. Not only does this one _have _a corset section, but they actually take it seriously. A very rare alternative fashion find in this country.
My little Jackshund, Nicki (the mother of Nani who passed away a week ago), has a paw injury that keeps playing up. I bought her some puppy stairs, feeling very skeptical of whether she would use them. She does! And the memory foam retains little pawprints for a few minutes. It's the cutest damn thing.
Today's just been so perfectly balanced. Been alternating between studying for my upcoming exam and catching up on some Emmerdale episodes. I love order and routine.
Rain!
What Loopy said.


----------



## lille

I got to marry the love of my life yesterday. It was absolutely magical. Everything was better than I had ever dreamed.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I got to marry the love of my life yesterday. It was absolutely magical. Everything was better than I had ever dreamed.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:

So happy for you both, and a giant CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> I got to marry the love of my life yesterday. It was absolutely magical. Everything was better than I had ever dreamed.



Ahhhhh, that's so amazing! <3 <3 <3 I'm glad it went so well for you, congratulations!


----------



## loopytheone

Sorry to double post, but I have to tell everyone how relieved I am that my guinea pig has come round from her operation!

She had her operation last night, and they found her ovaries were very abnormal: large, filled with fluid and with the consistency of tissue paper. Had they ruptured inside her, she would have died. The operation was complex but mostly successful. Missy has made it through the night and is now up and awake. Her wound looks clean and she can walk, though she has chosen to stay in bed today. I had her out and she asked for cuddles, gave me a kiss and took her medicine like a good girl. She is eating and pooping normally as well, which is important for a piggy. 

Fingers crossed she continues to recover well!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Glad to hear the good news! Guinea pigs are angels unaware...


----------



## LumpySmile

It rained all night long, and still raining now! The slow gentle rain that actually has time to soak in rather than just run away! We NEEDED it


----------



## Crumbling

So apparently someone at my wife's work stuck her head around the office door to ask if anyone was interested in a swap for an extra large man... "No thanks. I have one!"

(There is a table in a little used room where people will drop off things that they are getting rid of before donating them, there were new shirts pants etc still with tags.)


----------



## ODFFA

I compiled an entire Liquidation & Distribution Account by hand today. Old school. It feels like quite a feat since I actually know (and care) zilch about accountancy. Hopefully I'll be able to do this in limited real-time next week for the exam.


----------



## lille

My husband and I met on post secret, so after our wedding I shot the creator frank a little message and a photo on Facebook messenger. Well, he posted it on the post secret blog!


----------



## GummyBear

Happy that I amazing friends, a roof over my head and wonderful animals!!


----------



## Maize

I had to cancel my date night with a new partner tonight because I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow and I'm not even close to ready, and she told me that it would make her really happy if she could give me dinner anyway, so if I just pop by her house on my way home from work she'll have it packed up for me to take "to go". I'm incredibly touched!


----------



## Markus33

incredibly good weather, both good and bad makes me sweat more which is "eh" but I do love it being sunny.


----------



## MattB

First caffeine shot this year, oh how I missed it!


----------



## lille

After years of school and work and months of waiting on the licensing board, I am officially a Licensed Professional Counselor!


----------



## ODFFA

That's fantastic, Lille! Well earned, congratulations ^_^


----------



## BountifulBabs

I am gushing over George Woodhouse who married Celia McCorquodale, Princess Diana's niece this weekend. He's a bhm for sure. https://www.today.com/today/amp/tdna131188


----------



## agouderia

....and I thought I was the only one with the secret vice of aristocracy trash! I was already smitten, when I saw the excessive coverage in the DailyFail yesterday - most of it unfortunately on Meghan Markle and her 5 sizes too big shower curtain dress.

But - click on the first picture of the bridal couple in the article and just look at the picture spread:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...kle-steal-Princess-Dianas-nieces-wedding.html

Pics 1, 10, 15 and 18 are really nice and show the groom has an adorably big father, which bodes well.

(Also - in case anyone is into hats - Lady Kitty Spencer's dark fuchsia one is lovely and worth a peek!)


----------



## BountifulBabs

agouderia said:


> ....and I thought I was the only one with the secret vice of aristocracy trash! I was already smitten, when I saw the excessive coverage in the DailyFail yesterday - most of it unfortunately on Meghan Markle and her 5 sizes too big shower curtain dress.
> 
> But - click on the first picture of the bridal couple in the article and just look at the picture spread:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...kle-steal-Princess-Dianas-nieces-wedding.html
> 
> Pics 1, 10, 15 and 18 are really nice and show the groom has an adorably big father, which bodes well.
> 
> (Also - in case anyone is into hats - Lady Kitty Spencer's dark fuchsia one is lovely and worth a peek!)



You're not alone! I got up early to watch the Royal wedding a few weeks ago. I liked Meghan's dress, it was lovely imo, but it got way too much attention. As did her almost tripping. Lol

I did see his father and I thought what a lucky, lucky lady Celia is. Clearly she has good taste in men! And judging by how ridiculously happy she was, she knows it. Their smiles and happiness made me happy and give me hope to find my own BHM.

Lady Kitty's hat was gorgeous! But it felt too dark and fall-ish for a summer wedding.


----------



## Yakatori

agouderia said:


> "_...Pics 1, 10, 15 and 18...Lady Kitty Spencer's dark fuchsia one is lovely and worth a peek!)"_




Geez, I hate the way the Mail loads, it's so tedious.


----------



## agouderia

DailyFail for advanced trash aficionados - click on the little camera in the lower right hand corner of one of the pictures. Then the slide show will open, you just look at the pics in peace without constant loading and scrolling. And their serially numbered too!


----------



## lille

My amazing BHM husband is taking me out for a fancy dinner tonight to finally celebrate me getting my counseling license and I get to get all dressed up and finally wear the sparkly blue sequin dress I bought back in December.


----------



## loopytheone

That sounds amazing, take pics of you both! =D


----------



## lille




----------



## loopytheone

Awwwwww, soooooo cute!! <3 You look gorgeous and so happy!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Awwwwww, soooooo cute!! <3 You look gorgeous and so happy!


Aww thanks. I was super happy. He makes me happier than I ever imagined I could be.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Aww thanks. I was super happy. He makes me happier than I ever imagined I could be.



You look so good together 

Glad you got to dress up! It is amazing how few opportunities to dress up most of us seem to get.


----------



## ODFFA

My dad checked into rehab this morning. I can't even believe I just typed that sentence. I know we're a long way from being out of the woods yet, but the first step has finally been taken after 20 years. I'm in total disbelief.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> My dad checked into rehab this morning. I can't even believe I just typed that sentence. I know we're a long way from being out of the woods yet, but the first step has finally been taken after 20 years. I'm in total disbelief.



Wow! Fingers crossed for you and your family on this one.


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> My dad checked into rehab this morning. I can't even believe I just typed that sentence. I know we're a long way from being out of the woods yet, but the first step has finally been taken after 20 years. I'm in total disbelief.


 That's fantastic!


----------



## dwesterny

I just had the most fantastic first date. We spent over 30 hours together. I'm dead now.


----------



## lille

It's been an amazing weekend. We've spent the weekend at a local BDSM workshop event and it was exactly what I needed. We learned some really cool stuff, met really nice people, and learned about a local rope event we're going to try to go to some time. Mostly it felt really good to be in a setting where I could just be my authentic self and was surround by people doing the same.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My daughter just got her first job working at a frozen custard shop. Can we say employee discount?


----------



## Anjula

New stories! Old stories updated! It's like Christmas in July!


----------



## Tad

I should have the house to myself for a bit tonight. I love my family, but I have the place to myself so rarely that I look forward to it muchly.


----------



## lille

Archer finally finished his Novice title in Barn Hunt. It was a new venue and his first time hunting where there was air conditioning. His registered name is a Danger Zone (hence my shirt), and when we got into the car to head to the trial it was playing when we turned on the radio, I knew it would be a good omen.


----------



## DragonFly

lille said:


> Archer finally finished his Novice title in Barn Hunt. It was a new venue and his first time hunting where there was air conditioning. His registered name is a Danger Zone (hence my shirt), and when we got into the car to head to the trial it was playing when we turned on the radio, I knew it would be a good omen.


So very cute!


----------



## loopytheone

I'm happy to finally have time to be back here! It's been crazy IRL lately and still is, but at least I have more time now. 

To summarise, my guinea piggy almost died and I spent a month sleeping on the floor at my mum's trying to look after her. My older dog nearly died (is still critical) but at least me and the piggy are finally back home. My laptop is out for repairs but I've got my mum's one here so I'm looking positive!


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I'm happy to finally have time to be back here! It's been crazy IRL lately and still is, but at least I have more time now.
> 
> To summarise, my guinea piggy almost died and I spent a month sleeping on the floor at my mum's trying to look after her. My older dog nearly died (is still critical) but at least me and the piggy are finally back home. My laptop is out for repairs but I've got my mum's one here so I'm looking positive!



Glad you get to be back home. I've done lots of floor sleeping with sick animal familiars. Got us wrapped around their little paw-fingers! I hope she keeps getting better <3

-----------------------
I got a new job! Lower pay, but more structure and probably less top-down bullying. I'll take it! With any luck my cold should clear up soon, too.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I'm happy to finally have time to be back here! It's been crazy IRL lately and still is, but at least I have more time now.
> 
> To summarise, my guinea piggy almost died and I spent a month sleeping on the floor at my mum's trying to look after her. My older dog nearly died (is still critical) but at least me and the piggy are finally back home. My laptop is out for repairs but I've got my mum's one here so I'm looking positive!


Glad to see you back. Fingers crossed that all your animals start feeling better.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A buddy of mine and his lady just bought a new house, and my wife and I were invited to the housewarming today. It was a potluck, and there are some formidable cooks in that family! We got to visit with his mother (one of our favorite people) and meet his father, along with a slew of aunts, uncles, and cousins from both sides of the family. Good food, good friends, good times: it doesn't get much better than that,


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Of the nineteen Oklahoma state legislators who voted against raising teacher salaries (a thing which was last done here 30 years ago), only four will be returning to the state house next year. Many were wiped out in the primaries; others tested the political winds and didn't even run.


----------



## ODFFA

Sunday nights are al-anon meetings and my anxiety has been going crazy every single week for the past three months. But not tonight! I mean, I still felt it a fair bit, but I was _functional_. It was incredible. I could articulate my thoughts, I made eye contact, I even small-talked with reeelative ease. And the absolute best of all, no self-loathing afterwards  

Is this what being a normal social animal feels like? I hope this is partially due to the new meds I've been taking and I hope with every fibre of my being that I'm gradually able to have more experiences like this one.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A day after taking WVMountainrear to the airport in the wake of 9 day visit in Texas with me, I just scheduled a job interview with an employer 11 miles away from her. I am super stoked !


----------



## LeoGibson

ScreamingChicken said:


> A day after taking WVMountainrear to the airport in the wake of 9 day visit in Texas with me, I just scheduled a job interview with an employer 11 miles away from her. I am super stoked !



Awesome! Good luck!!


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> A day after taking WVMountainrear to the airport in the wake of 9 day visit in Texas with me, I just scheduled a job interview with an employer 11 miles away from her. I am super stoked !



Oh, that would be grand! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Starling

My handsome, amazing, chubby husband admitted to me today that some of the things I have always known about him in our five years together (that he hates anything sweet or fried), were mostly just attempts to keep his weight down while we were dating. He figured if he told me off the bat that he hated those things, I’d never try to get him to eat them. Which is true.

He mentioned that he’s been gaining ever since our wedding almost a year ago, and asked if I really meant it when I told him I loved his body and wouldn’t mind if he were bigger. He said if that were really true, he might ease up on himself a bit and enjoy some of the foods he never let himself have when we were first together. (I have never been shy about preferring big guys, and have complimented his body every day for five years, so glad the message is *finally* starting to stick!) 

Anyway, long story short, I baked him the first dessert of our relationship today and watching how much he loved eating it was sweet and kind of sad and a total turn on all at once.​


----------



## loopytheone

Aww, Starling, that's so sweet but yeah, so sad that he went so long pretending he didn't like such things. Bless him. I'm glad he's finally relaxing about it.


----------



## Tad

First: what Loopy said

Second: omg, my curiousity/anticipation/excitement would be off the charts in your shoes. I hope you have a calmer mind than I, and aren't too distracted by this turn of events.


----------



## Rojodi

Bonus check arrived.
Sold a crate of books to a second hand store.
Able to purchase more books, including the one co-written by Dale Jr.


----------



## Tad

Yay for book happies!


----------



## Starling

Tad said:


> First: what Loopy said
> 
> Second: omg, my curiousity/anticipation/excitement would be off the charts in your shoes. I hope you have a calmer mind than I, and aren't too distracted by this turn of events.



Yeah, I am definitely incredibly interested in the possibilities after this little truth bomb. But I also know that he’s generally really uncomfortable with his body, so I’m trying to embrace a supportive “eat what you want I’ll be into you no matter what” mindset, rather than scaring him off with “let me feed you cheesecake and mozzarella sticks nonstop because you getting fat turns me on” (which is what I have been doing in my fantasies ever since he told me).


----------



## Tad

Sounds about as fair as possible, Starling. Maybe in a bit you can admit that you are really consciously throttling how much you offer up such things, and if you have the flow about right for him or not?


----------



## Funtastic curves

3 day weekends.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got to have ramen with a friend i haven't seen in a long time!

Also got inspired to write again, which makes me happy


----------



## GregJ1

The fact that I am wired to appreciate soft, round and cuddly ladies of all shapes, size and races.


----------



## rellis10

I've had a couple of good days on the spin, feeling more clear-headed and less fuzzy with neuroses and depression. It's a small step, but right now I'm just thankful for the small miracle of 48 hours of clarity.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## loopytheone

New bed, new bed~!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> New bed, new bed~!



I hope you had a lovely and luxurious sleep in it!


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy, because I'm a fat man. I'm always happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Maize

I'm happy that they've finally hired someone who seems to be actually semi-competent to take some of the accumulated responsibilities that have nothing to do with my actual job off of my hands.


----------



## rellis10

I might have a date tomorrow!


----------



## Jay78

I’m happy this week is over!!


----------



## Funtastic curves

A stress free day


----------



## syabloveschub

Liverpool v Arsenal game in the premier League. It's always a good watch


----------



## Shotha

And today, I'm happy because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Aquaman December, Yassssss!!!!!


----------



## sneakypete379

I'm just happy to be alive. I survived a parachute failure at 6,000 feet. Can't wait until next weekend, doing it again.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

sneakypete379 said:


> I'm just happy to be alive. I survived a parachute failure at 6,000 feet. Can't wait until next weekend, doing it again.



Happy landings!


----------



## sneakypete379

Always a happy landing


----------



## Funtastic curves

Only 13 work days this month for me. Today not being one of them


----------



## sneakypete379

I'm getting a new peterbilt 389 with a bigger sleeper on it today.


----------



## Shotha

Yes, you guessed right. I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man. I'd be in a pretty bad head space, if I decide to be happy, because I'm slim, wouldn't I?


----------



## loopytheone

I'm happy because one week from now, my other half will be visiting here with me! =D


----------



## lovelydaisy

witnessed strangers being kind with one another


----------



## Shotha

Friday is a very special day. I always love Fridays, because TGIF stands for "Thank God I'm Fat!". That's why I'm happy today.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Pathetic moan....

Hubby woefully told me around a mouthfull of cake he couldn't stop eating the past few weeks, then giggled.

HOT and so foolishly happy.

Sometimes there is weight grudge, sometimes there is cake and giggles...


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm wearing my new blue braces and the make me look and feel so fat. I love being a fat man.


----------



## Funtastic curves

On Friday my daughter received her basketball Jersey, the same day our cousin passed away. All weekend I've been in a funk. Crying off and on, stressing over life and missing home.

Today I wake up smiling it's the little things that makes me appreciate life. 

1. I was happy to discover my daughter's Jersey number happens to be the same number of my cousin (the one that just passed) when he played baseball. 

2. My guy and I talked for hours last night. That always cheers me up.

3. I have a 3 day work schedule this week, that's always a plus in my book.


----------



## SSBHM

Funtastic curves said:


> On Friday my daughter received her basketball Jersey, the same day our cousin passed away. All weekend I've been in a funk. Crying off and on, stressing over life and missing home.
> 
> Today I wake up smiling it's the little things that makes me appreciate life.
> 
> 1. I was happy to discover my daughter's Jersey number happens to be the same number of my cousin (the one that just passed) when he played baseball.
> 
> 2. My guy and I talked for hours last night. That always cheers me up.
> 
> 3. I have a 3 day work schedule this week, that's always a plus in my book.



Glad you're smiling again! 

It's important to remember that life is always full of surprises - some good, some not so much, but it is an adventure.


----------



## Funtastic curves

SSBHM said:


> It's important to remember that life is always full of surprises - some good, some not so much, but it is an adventure.



Thank you! 

I agree


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man and that means that I've got such a nice convenient place to put my mug of coffee.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man. So, I don't have to worry about getting fat any more.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm happy because my other half is finally here visiting with me! =D He's currently asleep in my bed whilst I'm about to start cuddling the guinea piggy.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man. It means that I don't have to waste energy constantly lifting my coffee mug and putting it back down.


----------



## ChocolateBear

sneakypete379 said:


> I'm getting a new peterbilt 389 with a bigger sleeper on it today.



As a fellow trucker, I approve of this. (Have been in a Peterbilt 579 and as a 6' / 275# guy I can attest it's not built for 2 people, even if one of them
is skinny as a rail)


----------



## rellis10

I officially start with therapy for my depression issues on December 17th. A daunting step, but one that's long in the making and I want to get to ASAP.


----------



## Shotha

It's cold, it's wet, I can't get out of the house, because the road is flooded, but I'm still happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## ChocolateBear

Shotha said:


> It's cold, it's wet, I can't get out of the house, because the road is flooded, but I'm still happy today, because I'm a fat man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131449



Sorry to hear about the roads, but glad that your belly is magnificently large.


----------



## ODFFA

We've been having rainy, overcast weather for several days running... and it's been glorious. I was reluctant to check tomorrow's forecast for fear it'd all be over, but nope! I'm one happy little vampire ^_^


----------



## Jay78

ODFFA said:


> We've been having rainy, overcast weather for several days running... and it's been glorious. I was reluctant to check tomorrow's forecast for fear it'd all be over, but nope! I'm one happy little vampire ^_^


I love the cool cloudy rainy grey days!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm happy that spring is trying to find its way back to Missouri


----------



## BigElectricKat

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm happy that spring is trying to find its way back to Missouri


Right. First we're cold as all get out, then it feels like April. Next it's snowing and sleeting.


----------



## Shotha

Same reason as ever.


----------



## lille

Just about one more week until I find out if the bitch I am hoping to get a puppy from is pregnant or not. Hoping that she is and that there is a puppy in the litter that is a good match for my family into the timing works out for us being able to get into our new house before puppy is 12 weeks.


----------



## wrenchboy

I am happy that tomorrow my bbw wife and I will be celebrating 10 years of marriage!


----------



## Jay78

wrenchboy said:


> I am happy that tomorrow my bbw wife and I will be celebrating 10 years of marriage!


Happy Anniversary and many more!


----------



## Tad

wrenchboy said:


> I am happy that tomorrow my bbw wife and I will be celebrating 10 years of marriage!


Happy anniversary!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I am happy about something that happened here on Dims today! I'm not at liberty to say what, but I am very happy just the same.


----------



## Jay78

BigElectricKat said:


> I am happy about something that happened here on Dims today! I'm not at liberty to say what, but I am very happy just the same.


Ooh a mystery....


----------



## LizzieJones

Jay78 said:


> Ooh a mystery....



Really eh.


----------



## Jay78

LizzieJones said:


> Really eh.


Is the eh....no mystery, who cares???
Or 
EH....Canadian word to end inquisitive sentence???


----------



## LizzieJones

Your 2nd choice Jay


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because we've got Facebook and Instagram up and running again - and because I'm fat.


----------



## Shotha

Yesterday New Zealand experience it's first act of terrorism, which left 49 people dead at the last count. So, I suppose that, if I'm happy about anything right now, then I'm happy to be alive.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm happy that my vacation starts in 2 days. Also that I get 4 days of mommy/daughter bonding in the sun.


----------



## syabloveschub

My beloved Fremantle Dockers won their opening game of the new AFL season!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I have roof over head, clothes in the closet, food in the fridge, new car parked outside, the sun, the wind, friends, family, love, body healthy, no pain, fresh haircut, listening to beautiful music as I type. That's enough for me...plus I really like Sundays.


----------



## Volt01

getting my mesh for my car filter system


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm happy that I was chosen to be a Moderator!!!!!


----------



## LizzieJones

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm happy that I was chosen to be a Moderator!!!!!



Congrats. I'm happy now too.


----------



## BigElectricKat

LizzieJones said:


> Congrats. I'm happy now too.


You sure know how to make me smile!


----------



## loopytheone

I'm also glad you were chosen as a mod! =D


----------



## BigElectricKat

loopytheone said:


> I'm also glad you were chosen as a mod! =D


Thanks for having the confidence in me!


----------



## Tad

Great choice! Congrats to Loopy for reeling you in


----------



## Crumbling

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm happy that I was chosen to be a Moderator!!!!!



Grats. 

Don't let the power go to your head... There's a bigger rush from just letting it flow directly through the banhammer.


----------



## Shotha

I'm going on a trip to the beach tomorrow - and I'm fat.


----------



## syabloveschub

Shotha said:


> I'm going on a trip to the beach tomorrow - and I'm fat.


Enjoy your beach day!


----------



## lille

Having a great weekend. My dog ran in his first Coursing Ability Test https://www.instagram.com/archer_th...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1u900d9hrp3m4

And my husband and I went to a great hockey game.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Being back to normal. My daughter and I have finally recovered from seasonal allergies combined with jetlag and the regular routine of a busy week of work and track meets. 

I say all of this to say. I'm so happy to have a wonderful weekend of beautiful weather and relaxing in my pjs all day with all my windows open for the fresh spring air.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I've found a better roast dinner restaurant than the one I usually go to. The dinners are bigger and they cost less. That's more calories for less money.


----------



## Crumbling

Did some maintenance on Mrs.Crumbling's car this afternoon. Got my 'man card' stamped several times by passing neighbours as I 'did things with tools'. I'm hesitant to suggest there was any 'mirin'  going on... but I think I might have stirred some husband envy


----------



## Sidhuriel

I am happy today because I have a day off to just relax and play computer games, and take the time to cook a nice dinner.


----------



## FleurBleu

I'm not doing too well at the moment but something did cheer me up today, namely a joke that appealed to my mean sense of humor:

Officer: “I’m sorry to say sir but it looks like your wife has been hit by a bus.”
Man: “Yeah, but she’s got a great personality.”


----------



## Shotha

Everybody must surely know by now what makes me happy every day.


----------



## Mr. 23

I've been able to sleep outside on the patio the last few nights. So good.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because winter is starting to kick in.


----------



## lille

We bought a house!!!


----------



## Shotha

My day turned pear-shaped but I'm still happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> We bought a house!!!


Omg that’s huge! Congratulations!


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> Omg that’s huge! Congratulations!


 Thank you. I’m so excited. And we have fruit trees in our yard. Archer is also very excited. https://www.instagram.com/p/BxgatYtnxlP/?igshid=bnrsr1kqu39b


----------



## Crumbling

Plus Sized ballerina in the French Eurovision Performance. Gave me a smile.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> We bought a house!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I mail ordered some more "fat cute soldiers" last night.


----------



## RVGleason

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because I mail ordered some more "fat cute soldiers" last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132524



These are great!


----------



## lille

I’m happy because we spent yesterday with friends and my BHM husband smoked a little weed, got munchies, and ate a ton of Korean BBQ. Then we went home and had our own fun.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because we have a long weekend. Today is the day that we celebrate the Queen's Birthday and we have the day off for it. And it's a bright sunny day. And I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## syabloveschub

It's Eid Al-Fitr tomorrow! I get to spend time with family and food


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because a meeting for this evening was just cancelled. That means that I can stay home and relax. And I'm happy because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Volt01

im happy that my bug gets to be fixed at the shop


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it's my birthday and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Volt01

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because it's my birthday and because I'm a fat man.


Happy birthday! hope you enjoy lots of cake lol


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> Happy birthday! hope you enjoy lots of cake lol



I always make sure I eat plenty of girthday cake. Girthdays last for 48 hours.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm still receiving birthday greetings and birthday presents and I'm a fat man.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I burned myself out so badly I couldn’t write...but now I that I have the energy, I got bit again and can’t wait to pound out some more chapters this week!


----------



## ODFFA

That's awesome, Xy! So glad you're feeling inspired again. Your well-being comes first. We can wait. You should get to enjoy the writing process just as we get to enjoy the result.


----------



## RVGleason

It’s My Beautiful Wife PlumpLin’s Birthday Today!!!


----------



## Sidhuriel

Having a supportive husband who doesn't mind me burning our dinner and gets us pizza instead <3


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I just collect the "fat cute soldiers", which I mail ordered about three weeks ago, from the mail depot.


----------



## lille

We finally moved into our house and since it’s more space than we really need the dog has his own room. He loves it, he’ll go play in there and even take naps there.


----------



## FatAssedMisfit

-I am happy because I was able to spend the weekend with the love of my life without distractions . -I have one more day off from work. -Went to Pei Wei for some gluten free fried rice and Pei Wei original, and I think I have chopsticks figured out (finally!)


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

As I survey my body head to toe, there is not an ounce of discomfort anywhere. Not even allergies, which have been kicking up this month! Also, I just had a complete physical last week and I am at the pinnacle of health - heart, cholesterol, blood pressure, blood work. And she didn't even bring up my weight, which would probably be the one thing someone would say "That's not healthy!" about.

It's just nice to know, you know?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I am on a quasi "vacation" until Monday, 15 minutes away from the beach, which I have always adored since childhood, through my lean teen years and early 20s, and now, as a bouncy, full-figured handsome man who lets his 47-inch belly hang free! 

To be fair, I'm not the only one - there are so many, many doughy, flabby, jiggly-jangly humans at the beach, from just a lil pudgy to "OMG, wow, that is something!" Rock on, humans of all sizes and shapes.

Can you tell I'm an FA??? Peace all.


----------



## Kenkool

I’m happy cause i finally have a desk job for the first time ever.


----------



## WVMountainrear

When a BHM and a BBW from Dims fall in love, this is what happens. @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married, and we could not be more excited! We wanted to share our happy news with our Dimensions family where it all started.


----------



## RVGleason

WVMountainrear said:


> When a BHM and a BBW from Dims fall in love, this is what happens. @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married, and we could not be more excited! We wanted to share our happy news with our Dimensions family where it all started.View attachment 133323



Congratulations!


----------



## LeoGibson

WVMountainrear said:


> When a BHM and a BBW from Dims fall in love, this is what happens. @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married, and we could not be more excited! We wanted to share our happy news with our Dimensions family where it all started.View attachment 133323



So happy for you two! Congratulations. 

Beautiful ring for a beautiful woman!!


----------



## agouderia

Congratulations to both of you! 

Agree with Leo - it's a beautiful ring and the perfect match for your eyes. In my book, it's not only much more personal, but also shows that much loving thought has been put into choosing a ring that really is a match to the woman in question - be it eyes, complexion, style or whatever.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Love the ring!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Beautiful ring!Congratulations!


----------



## sugar and spice

Congratulations! So happy for you both and yes that is a beautiful ring!


----------



## loopytheone

Congrats on the engagement! =D

What made me happy was all the fat little sunbathing figurines I found on holiday. I bought one back with me!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Congrats on the engagement! =D
> 
> What made me happy was all the fat little sunbathing figurines I found on holiday. I bought one back with me!
> 
> View attachment 133387



Cute!

And I hope your holiday was enjoyable and relaxing.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Is Saturday, therefore I am happy to be at the shop streaming "Rhythm Review" from WBGO. Currently playing "Skin Tight" by The Ohio Players.


----------



## Grizzlybear

I'm on vacation for a week. Driving to N. Carolina to visit my sister, bro-in-law, and new niece!


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Cute!
> 
> And I hope your holiday was enjoyable and relaxing.



It was wonderful, thank you, I will probably spam pictures of me on the boards when I get round to it!


----------



## kinkykitten

https://imgur.com/btkADgD


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it's raining heavily. I love the rain. And, of course, I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Jay78

kinkykitten said:


> https://imgur.com/btkADgD


She’s adorable, if that doesn’t bring a smile to your face!!!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Have a BHM, not huge but just cute pudgy, cable tech at my house rn, watching him rock back and forth on his heels with his hands in his pockets, so adorable! And he has no ring on his finger, but I also have no guts so.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I got the washing machine fixed and my neighbour is moving out and I'm a fat man.


----------



## syabloveschub

The Green Bay Packers won yesterday, Liverpool have an 8 point lead in the English Premier League and I get a late start for work tomorrow!


----------



## ODFFA

The time has come for us to do an open house event thing tomorrow, so we have to flee the premises for a few hours... with a verrry anxious puppy in tow. I'm happy my grandmother agreed to us bringing her along to the retirement village, provided we can sneak her past the security guard. And so begins the honing of my puppy smuggling skills.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because we received the results of the local body elections in New Zealand and the two candidates sponsored by our party were elected. I won't bore people with the politics. I'm happy, because all of our hard work paid off and we had our first really lovely spring day of the year for our celebratory barbecue. And I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because our election campaign is over and so I have more spare time, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy, because I went to the Diwali celebrations down town. There were lots of people that I knew there. I ran into an Indian friend that I haven't seen for well over a year. he was a handsome chubby guy, when I last saw him, but he's put on a lot more weight between then and now. I thought that it made him look even more handsome. It was an evening of singing, dancing, fireworks and food. Indian cultures don't seem to stigmatize fat so much as western cultures do. It was definitely one of the best evenings out that I've ever had.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because this weekend is a long weekend and because I' a fat man.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm going to play Drag Bingo tonight and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## FleurBleu

I'm happy because I got back to working on a BHM story I eventually want to upload here. It'll take a long time, though. Still, I love drooling over my own character. Fat guys rock!!


----------



## RVGleason

FleurBleu said:


> I'm happy because I got back to working on a BHM story I eventually want to upload here. It'll take a long time, though. Still, I love drooling over my own character. Fat guys rock!!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I've noticed white eyes (a species of bird, also called silvereyes) in my garden and I've never seen them around here before. I like my little visitors. And I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.




Professional photo (not by me) of white eye (Zosterops lateralis) feeding chicks


----------



## Tad

Business travel is not always something to be happy about, but it looks like I'm going to be in Munich for the first week of December, and it looks like the Christmas Markets will be started. I've read about these (in Agouderia's stories among other places) but have not been to one. I hope they run in the evenings and that I can get away from colleagues to take a train into the city and check one out.


----------



## loonerman

I’m happy it’s payday.


----------



## RVGleason

So happy when my wife forgives me for doing something dumb!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm happy today because I've had the flu for over a week and I am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. There's only so much soup and oj and Netflix a gal can take!


----------



## AmyJo1976

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm happy today because I've had the flu for over a week and I am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. There's only so much soup and oj and Netflix a gal can take!


Oh, that just sounds like a bad time. Glad you're feeling better


----------



## lille

I’m happy because I get to spend the day with my dog taking him to go do his favorite thing, a Coursing Ability Test. He had a blast yesterday and we get to do it all again today and he has another trial next weekend as well. Nothing better than seeing my best friend do what makes him happiest.


----------



## alk27alk27

I’m happy because I just got back from a long trip. Glad to see my family again.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm happy because I had Boston Market ribs today (I think the polar bear on my Coke can wants some too!). And because I'm fat (can I steal your thing Shotha?).


----------



## Shotha

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm happy because I had Boston Market ribs today (I think the polar bear on my Coke can wants some too!). And because I'm fat (can I steal your thing Shotha?).View attachment 133982



Of course, you can steal my thing. I want everyone to be happy because they're fat. That's why I'm so happy today, and because I'm fat.


----------



## Tad

I didn't really want snow and cold this early in the year -- I'd rather be biking still -- but I'm happy that I pulled out the winter gear and got off the bus early for a half hour walk through the snow to work. If it is here, better (for me) to embrace it and enjoy it than to hide from it.

Also happy that there was a Tim Horton's conveniently part way along my walk where I couldn't grab a second breakfast to 'keep me going'


----------



## DitzyBrunette

alk27alk27 said:


> I’m happy because I just got back from a long trip. Glad to see my family again.



How did it go?


----------



## alk27alk27

Good I’m not much of a beach person but I hadn’t seen them in a long time.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> I didn't really want snow and cold this early in the year -- I'd rather be biking still -- but I'm happy that I pulled out the winter gear and got off the bus early for a half hour walk through the snow to work. If it is here, better (for me) to embrace it and enjoy it than to hide from it.



I wish that we had snow here but we don't. You should make a snowman in the garden - a fat snowman. That's what I would do with snow.


----------



## Tad

The


Shotha said:


> I wish that we had snow here but we don't. You should make a snowman in the garden - a fat snowman. That's what I would do with snow.


 Snow wasn't good for packing (too light and dry), but I do try to make a snowman each year -- last year was a small one sitting on the bench of the picnic table on the balcony at work. I figured somebody should be making use of it in the winter!


----------



## syabloveschub

My beloved Los Angeles Lakers destroyed the Golden State Warriors


----------



## Shotha

Why am I happy today?
TGIF = Thank God it's Friday.
TGIF = Thank God I'm fat.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy I made it through the day, a really tough situation got resolved and I can get back to being excited about all sorts of future prospects ^_^


----------



## Aqw

ODFFA said:


> I'm happy I made it through the day, a really tough situation got resolved and I can get back to being excited about all sorts of future prospects ^_^


Good news in deed


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Had much fun at work with colleagues, a surprisingly inspiring lunchbreak in good company.
I learnt so much about me.

A bright day for me even it was foggy all day long...


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm going to a tea party and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm happy that my body has not been as achy as it had been.


----------



## Tad

Butter chicken poutine.

(And being off for 12 days)


----------



## ODFFA

I finally got a recommendation letter I'd been waiting a while for and I almost teared up after reading it.
This Christmas is going to be abuse-free, narc-free and incredible. Also, I'll be doing a chocolate fondue for dessert that's out of this world.

I'm wearing contact lenses again and it's so nice! It's amazing how lenses have improved in the last 5 or 6 years. No more eye irritation.


----------



## Tad

Sounds like things were coming together for you, Odette -- I hope you had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## ODFFA

I did! Thanks, @Tad . I took pics of the chocolate fondue, but they didn't remotely do it justice. It turned out just as good as I'd always remembered. The festive spirit had left me for some years, but since having such a lovely time it's slowly returning. Might even put up the tree next year  Hope you had a wonderful time too.


----------



## loonerman

I’m happy because I got to see a WWII B-17 fly over my house today. Falcon Field in Mesa has a Commemorative Air Force B-17 “Sentimental Journey” and probably gave some rides today. Love the sound of four big radial engines thunder overhead.


----------



## ODFFA

After weeks of sleepless nights from maddening sciatica, I woke up pain free after sleeping on a new mattress. It's the best bloody feeling!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Job, roof over head, food in the refrigerator, nice clothes in the closet, a beautiful, sweet cuddle-buddy, healthy (fat!) body, things to do/see/experience, lots of touch and hugs and kisses, good people in my life, eyes that see, ears that hear, legs that walk. Like that!


----------



## Shotha

Today (7th January) I'm happy because it's Christmas in many Eastern Orthodox churches and yesterday (6th January) it was Christmas for the Armenian Apostolic Church. And, of course, I'm happy because I'm a fat man.


----------



## biglynch

I don’t think anyone here will remember me but it’s great to see that it’s still going.
This makes me happy


----------



## stevita

I'm going back to work at the Rodeo tomorrow!


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> I don’t think anyone here will remember me but it’s great to see that it’s still going.
> This makes me happy



Eyyyy, I remember you. It _is _great that Dims is still going, isn't it? 

ETA: I'm happy today because I'm part of the most amazing, supportive group of students.


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> I don’t think anyone here will remember me but it’s great to see that it’s still going.
> This makes me happy


I remember you too! How are you keeping?


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy, because I bought some new bathroom scales, which weigh up to 250 kg (just over 550 lb or 39 stone), and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## stevita

I'm happy cause my first day back at the Rodeo has been a grand success!


----------



## alk27alk27

I’m happy because I’ve got two days off in a row. That never happens.


----------



## ODFFA

Due dates for my college assignments have been postponed and I am so delighted. Everybody is just completely overwhelmed, including the lecturers. So grateful for the bit of leeway they're giving us!


----------



## Rojodi

I spent two hours video chatting with coworkers this morning. Most have kept their minds, the only close to losing hers has two teenage daughters 

I'm caught up for the week on assignments, can be on my personal laptop more, can WRITE!


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> I don’t think anyone here will remember me but it’s great to see that it’s still going.
> This makes me happy


I remember you!


----------



## ODFFA

This's something I've been feeling happy about for a while now: For all my complaining on here before about South Africa's previous president, I'd be remiss if I didn't rave about the kickass one we have now.

Ramaphosa isn't perfect, but he's been handling our shit like an absolute CHAMP during these crazy times -- making changes, some that'll even last well beyond the lockdown periods, financial and medical relief efforts, getting disparate factions of our society to work together, government officials taking pay cuts, etc, etc. I'm truly grateful and proud that he's our president.


----------



## JackCivelli

Got drawn into a political debate with my dad last night and we came away respecting each other’s opinions 

#todaywasagoodday


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I am happy because I had the chance to talk to two people that have become very important in my life. 
Both far away (2500 and 4000 km) but both closer to my heart than anyone else.


----------



## op user

A similar event here - managed to video call an important person living a fair distance away and realized the person merits my attention 100%.
Also it seems we managed to complete a project with my father which some time back it seemed to constantly stall.


----------



## Tempere

My work week just ended


----------



## BigElectricKat

Not a damned thing.


----------



## Barrett

Ben & Jerry's ice cream was on sale, BOGO, today at my grocery store.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I got a good night's sleep last night and it's grocery shopping day.


----------



## Joker

I pissed off a bunch of Right Wing Conservatives not only on FB but also in real life.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> This's something I've been feeling happy about for a while now: For all my complaining on here before about South Africa's previous president, I'd be remiss if I didn't rave about the kickass one we have now.
> 
> Ramaphosa isn't perfect, but he's been handling our shit like an absolute CHAMP during these crazy times -- making changes, some that'll even last well beyond the lockdown periods, financial and medical relief efforts, getting disparate factions of our society to work together, government officials taking pay cuts, etc, etc. I'm truly grateful and proud that he's our president.



On the weekend I was wondering how SA was handling things -- I find that the media has gone into hermit mode too. You'd think they could pick up the phone or use the internet and give some international perspective, since there isn't really much domestic news. But no, I find there is less international coverage than usual.

All of which is to say I'm glad you posted this! Also, any suggestions for a good source online for SA news? If I'm going to complain about our media not browsing the web, I should probably get on that myself.

ETA: I'm glad I made some time to get back here an caught up on a lot of threads. Still a lot of stories to read, but it feels good to be on here again.


----------



## lille

One of my new baby rats voluntarily ran up my arm and hung out on my shoulder! Picture attached of the cutie patooties.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> On the weekend I was wondering how SA was handling things -- I find that the media has gone into hermit mode too. You'd think they could pick up the phone or use the internet and give some international perspective, since there isn't really much domestic news. But no, I find there is less international coverage than usual.
> 
> All of which is to say I'm glad you posted this! Also, any suggestions for a good source online for SA news? If I'm going to complain about our media not browsing the web, I should probably get on that myself.
> 
> ETA: I'm glad I made some time to get back here an caught up on a lot of threads. Still a lot of stories to read, but it feels good to be on here again.



Super late reply, I'm so sorry! timeslive.co.za is one of the best, as well as news24.com. Oh, and there's also eNCA on youtube 

And while I'm on here: I'm happy that a certain person has been told he's no longer welcome here after he'd stolen 2 bottles of wine (and still claims to be sober hahaha. Sure you're sober. And I am yesterday years old). I am a little scared too, but the abuse would've gone on forever if no new boundary were laid down. Things may get worse before they get better, but I'm cautiously excited to not deal with any more mind games in future.


----------



## Ilovefat69

I ate hotdogs alot of donuts and icecream.......leans back and rubs big belly mmmmm mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy, because I've just come home from grocery shopping. I love shopping for food.


----------



## Barrett

I have the house to myself for two weeks! 
First order of business, take a nap after eating for four (and I'm not even pregnant, even though I look like it).


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I am happy about...
- it's Friday.
- weather is excellent.
- first hair cut after lockdown.


----------



## Aqw

Nice, very nice


----------



## Barbsjw

Been keeping breakfast down.


----------



## Rojodi

I was able to soak in the neighbor's pool at "lunch"


----------



## Barbsjw

@Rojodi i assume you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## Rojodi

Barbsjw said:


> @Rojodi i assume you understand what I'm saying?



Yes, I do. Wife had two bouts of morning sickness: First trimester and third trimester


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy, because this week I have started to gain some closure on one of the hardest periods of my life, and because it's been a lovely sunny winter's day, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I am happy about the fact that my sofa finally gave in. It is not making any noises anymore when I sit down on it.


----------



## op user

Is it comfortable in the new position or you body need to be in a weird position?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Is it comfortable in the new position or you body need to be in a weird position?


i sit down & lay down the same way as I did the last 2 years


----------



## op user

I hope it is not due to you loosing weight DazzlingAnna


----------



## Barrett

op user said:


> I hope it is not due to you loosing weight DazzlingAnna


So we're not allowed to lose weight?


----------



## op user

Who said that ? I was investigating if the sofa "improved its structural strength" which is good thing or D.A. lost weight which means the sofa may still have structural issues...


----------



## Barrett

op user said:


> Who said that ? I was investigating if the sofa "improved its structural strength" which is good thing or D.A. lost weight which means the sofa may still have structural issues...



Ok...

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## op user

One advice I have been given and I followed randomly (with bad results) is to read a text I write before I release it. I let you decided if I followed it about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I am happy I have food in the fridge, clothes in the closet, tibetan bells playing in the distance, peace in my heart and love in my life.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy because of all the things (except Tibetan bells that @LarryTheNoodleGuy is happy because of. I'm also happy because we are doing so many things on Zoom after the lockdown, which gives me so much more time for me, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Aqw

I'm happy because it is vacation time for me.


----------



## ODFFA

My "vacation" time is just around the corner too! I say "vacation" because I'll be moving house, so it won't be a real one. Still, I'm very excited!


----------



## Tad

I'm happy because it is the start of a long weekend, and because the weather has gone from crazy-hot to just hot, and because my wife is enjoying her new job.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy because it's grocery shopping day and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Joker

I stopped a guy from committing suicide.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I stopped a guy from committing suicide.


Oh wow. Sorry to hear it got that far. I'm glad you were around.


----------



## Barbsjw

@Joker that person AND the people who love him (and they DO exist!) are INCREDIBLY lucky you were there!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> I stopped a guy from committing suicide.


Thank you!


----------



## last time

I am happy because despite the situation here in Oregon, with all the riots and protests in the streets 
I have remained safe 
indoors is always safe :3


----------



## op user

Aqw said:


> I'm happy because it is vacation time for me.



I read vaccination time and I was about to ask if it is too early?


----------



## Aqw

op user said:


> I read vaccination time and I was about to ask if it is too early?


You made my day 

It depends which vaccination. Vacation is a good vaccination against tiredness


----------



## last time

I am happy I get to be alone forever and practice Necromancy :3


----------



## op user

Aqw said:


> You made my day
> 
> It depends which vaccination. Vacation is a good vaccination against tiredness



I suggested to start an dyslexia /misreading thread and it might be a fitting start


----------



## wrenchboy

I am happy today because I am almost finished with remodeling my kitchen. A DIY job.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Talk about a well-equipped (and well-organized) kitchen! You did a great job.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Finally have something to be happy about!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Things are going really well. And thank you all.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Over the course of the past few months, I had resigned myself to the fact that I really didn't deserve much happiness and instead tried to focus on others' well-being. With all of the issues I was facing, it didn't seem fair to try and start a relationship with anyone as I knew it would be "tough sledding" for a while; at least on my end. And being honest, I really wasn't looking all that hard because I felt it was pointless. 

But I'm happy to say that so far, things are going smoothly. We talk a great deal and, even though I haven't opened my Pandora's box of ills, I get the sense that Hannah is of strong mind and not easily scared off. Time will tell.

I appreciate the well wishes from everyone.


----------



## dwesterny

Haven't been on in a minute but I'm happy because I have an appointment to get my first of 2 covid jabs (vaccine doses first tomorrow booster in 3 weeks). It finally feels like this might end sometime.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Roof over head, clothes in the closet, food in the fridge, a job, this body, this mind, these fingers, this computer, that absolute cauldron of knowledge called "The Internet." L Peace with humanity today despite the turmoil of the world. Also, a nice pita lunch with hummus, veggies, olives and a handful of corn chips.


----------



## queenarona

I'm happy people are getting the vaccine and that I cleaned up today!


----------



## AuntHen

I have some much needed holiday time off coming up. I am burnt out ☠


----------



## littlefairywren

Yesterday we had our yearly Santa drive by come through our street, much to the delight of the wee kiddies and the bigger ones hehe. They set up for take off about three houses up and I was watching and waiting to give him a wave. It was a large car and Santa sat in a giant sled at the back. The fella driving started the car as the bells started ringing and Fat Bottomed Girls started blaring lol. Oops! I started laughing as they were scrabbling with the radio, but then all was put right and Jingle Bells rang out. Made my day!


----------



## queenarona

fat9276 said:


> I have some much needed holiday time off coming up. I am burnt out ☠


Holiday season is so hard work-wise. I hope you enjoy it and rest!
I'm definitely taking a week off once January hits!


----------



## Barbsjw

My coworkers threw me a surprise virtual baby shower.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy, because I bought a new pair of denim shorts (with some gift cards) and some nice rocks and some new pens for writing Sanskrit and some treats for a multicultural Christmas party, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Haven't been on in a minute but I'm happy because I have an appointment to get my first of 2 covid jabs (vaccine doses first tomorrow booster in 3 weeks). It finally feels like this might end sometime.


Second dose of covid vaccine today and feeling great! Get it when you can. I finally feel kind of safe doing stuff.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Second dose of covid vaccine today and feeling great! Get it when you can. I finally feel kind of safe doing stuff.


Really happy for you! Going to be a lot of months for most of us, but for sure I'm getting it when I can (although I will probably be more relieved when my 83 year old extrovert of a mother gets her shot, since she is not willing to isolate all that strongly. And she is old enough to hopefully be pricked in the next few months)


----------



## AmyJo1976

Hopefully we will all get it soon! It looks like it's still going to be a while here, but I'm not too worried. I've went all this time now and haven't got it, what's another month as long as I' safe


----------



## JackCivelli

We finally got all Mel’s stuff moved out of her apartment and into my place


----------



## SSBHM

JackCivelli said:


> We finally got all Mel’s stuff moved out of her apartment and into my place



Congrats! So do you have two refrigerators now?


----------



## SSBHM

Walked in to grocery store and another SSBHM was attending the carts. He noted my sweater and complimented me with something like, "that looks sharp on guys our size." 

I sometimes forget how big I've gotten. I have put on about 70 lbs or more over the past few months, so I still mentally think of myself as around 340 or so, not 400 or so. At first I thought this guy was a lot bigger than me, but I was probably quite a bit bigger than him. 

It was just nice to get a compliment. It was also good to be reminded how big I am now too.


----------



## JackCivelli

SSBHM said:


> Congrats! So do you have two refrigerators now?


Lol technically I already had 2 refrigerators. One in the kitchen and one in the garage. If we stole Mel’s from her apartment, we’d have 3 XD


----------



## littlefairywren

A five day heatwave has finally broken, going out with a bang yesterday at 38C. The clouds and rain have returned, so that makes me extremely happy.


----------



## AuntHen

I'm happy because I did my taxes today and I get a REFUND!!! I have never efiled so fast and early in my life


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I went swimming for an hour today. I am as excited by the water as I was when I was 3 years old.


----------



## Barbsjw

@AuntHen don't spend it all in 1 place.


----------



## AuntHen

Barbsjw said:


> @AuntHen don't spend it all in 1 place.



Haha. I am too frugal for that


----------



## da3ley

I’m happy this morning to be able to lie in a bed, in a warm house, while so many others are out on the street.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

da3ley said:


> I’m happy this morning to be able to lie in a bed, in a warm house, while so many others are out on the street.


Nice to see you back at Dims, @da3ley!


----------



## da3ley

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice to see you back at Dims, @da3ley!


Ty!


----------



## loopytheone

I bought an awesome new top in the sale today!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I went to the Alliance française for the first time this year and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad

I got a new headset which is more comfortable and has much better sound than the cheap one I've been using for the past 11 months. And we ordered in indian food (thali platters -- some rice, some naan, and 7 small servings of various other dishes to have with those. So many flavors and textures, and the spices help warm up mid-winter). And I survived another trip around the sun


----------



## Jay_cm

littlefairywren said:


> A five day heatwave has finally broken, going out with a bang yesterday at 38C. The clouds and rain have returned, so that makes me extremely happy.


Just came back from Sydney. Was stuck in a house with no air con . At one stage i was drinking beer in the lounge room at 3am cause it was too hot in the rooms upstairs! Only to return to Adelaide for more of the same...cruel nature.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jay_cm said:


> Just came back from Sydney. Was stuck in a house with no air con . At one stage i was drinking beer in the lounge room at 3am cause it was too hot in the rooms upstairs! Only to return to Adelaide for more of the same...cruel nature.


You've luckily missed a hot one today then. 
We've had several real scorchers and gross heatwaves, but this has been one of the "coolest" summers I can remember. More rain than bush-fires, so I can't complain. Last year was horrifying.


----------



## Jay_cm

littlefairywren said:


> You've luckily missed a hot one today then.
> We've had several real scorchers and gross heatwaves, but this has been one of the "coolest" summers I can remember. More rain than bush-fires, so I can't complain. Last year was horrifying.


True. I guess the worst thing we had to deal with for the last couple of months was state lockouts.

Fared my better than other places.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it is the Chinese Lunar New Year, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## SensoriumPanda

I am happy today because the incredible @ODFFA made this for me...as a fat man with a lot of internalized toxicity and social conditioning, it's been a LONG time since I even considered myself worthy of love...and to have someone make me something like this, I've never felt more loved and seen and accepted in my life...happy to the point of tears about this. Thank you my wonderful @ODFFA.


----------



## ODFFA

SensoriumPanda said:


> I am happy today because the incredible @ODFFA made this for me...as a fat man with a lot of internalized toxicity and social conditioning, it's been a LONG time since I even considered myself worthy of love...and to have someone make me something like this, I've never felt more loved and seen and accepted in my life...happy to the point of tears about this. Thank you my wonderful @ODFFA.
> 
> View attachment 140396



I am happy because - as you Dimsfolk will no doubt come to learn - this is symbolic of how gorgeous @SensoriumPanda is, inside and out: his warmth, his empathy, his handsomeness, his zest for life, his confidence, his intelligence, his openness with people and the way it just draws people to him, his cuddliness, his incredible sense of humor and playfulness...

You are so loving, and you inspire me in so many ways. I loved every second of making this for you, and thinking all the while about how it symbolises all your wonderful qualities. You are more than welcome, my amazing SensoriumPanda ❤


----------



## __tinyfox

Only two more weeks until winter officially ends


----------



## Shotha

__tinyfox said:


> Only two more weeks until winter officially ends



Time to watch out for snowdrops (Galanthus nivalis and other species). It always amazes me how these most fragile-looking plants push their way through frozen ground and snow to flower.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I am happy to be me.


----------



## littlefairywren

The torrential rains have finally stopped.


----------



## Tad

Today is gorgeous -- warm (but not hot), mostly sunny, breezy (but not too windy). I pulled out our patio table and I think we'll have supper out on the patio, unless we go to a restaurant patio. (after today we are going to have heavy rain tonight and tomorrow and then cooler and frequently damp weather as far at the weatherman's eye can see, so need to make the most of today. Too bad about this whole 'work' thing getting in the way for much of it)


----------



## Orchid

It is mild spring weather was in my garden for a bit looking at my trees etc. and I survived my new dentist. (long story)


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it's been raining and I'm going out shopping, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha updated her stories! Soooo happy! 
also I have a call with a potential investor today but again, the stories make me much much happier!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I now weigh over 25 stone and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Jay78

I happy today because I don’t feel anxiety!!


----------



## Anjula

Jay78 said:


> I happy today because I don’t feel anxiety!!


Ahhh lucky you!!


----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


> I happy today because I don’t feel anxiety!!


Mine is under control today also. It's a daily battle


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> Mine is under control today also. It's a daily battle


It’s a struggle for sure!!


----------



## Shotha

Does anyone know where I can find Serial Mom? I need her.


----------



## Tad

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because I now weigh over 25 stone and because I'm a fat man.


Congrats on that big, round, milestone!


----------



## TheShannan

Happy Monday!! I got to leave work 1.5 hours early and it was completely unexpected but now I'm in a great mood!!


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> Happy Monday!! I got to leave work 1.5 hours early and it was completely unexpected but now I'm in a great mood!! ❤❤


That’s awesome!!!


----------



## TheShannan

I finally got all our laundry put away!!


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> I finally got all our laundry put away!!


----------



## TheShannan

Joker said:


> View attachment 146187


Hey! You know it's the little things when you're an adult


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> Hey! You know it's the little things when you're an adult


I quit being an adult when the grand children all moved away.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

It's over. Thanksgiving, I mean. The hell of seeing people who, though I am glad for the first 10 minutes I see them, by the end I want to scream and run away. And eventually the fat talk and weight talk arrive, and I try and fail to educate as I am talking to people who are drunk and not interested in body positivity, alternate ways of thinking/relating, and that's that.

Food was outstanding, though...if there was a second turkey, I would have eaten that, too.  Hey, we all have families and they all drive us nuts.

I am happy it's Sunday and I'm by myself and taking care of tasks around the house, and glad to be me.


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy, because I don't have a family (Thank you for reminding me of this little blessing, @LarryTheNoodleGuy.), because I've got my Vaccine Passport, and because I'm a fat guy.


----------



## JackCivelli

For the first week since returning to single
life I’ve managed to not lose any weight!  
It’s hard maintaining alone sometimes when you start getting up over 300-350, for me, at least.


----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> For the first week since returning to single
> life I’ve managed to not lose any weight!
> It’s hard maintaining alone sometimes when you start getting up over 300-350, for me, at least.


Yay! I’m glad you finally started eating good again. You were starting to look skinny!


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel KM said:


> Yay! I’m glad you finally started eating good again. You were starting to look skinny!


Lol right, I’m an emaciated 400 lb man


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I've started a major gaining campaign to have a 70½" belly, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## docilej

I'm just 2000 days away from retirement!!!!


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because last night I popped a button on one of my few remaining 6XL shirts, confirm that I'm a 7XL man now, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Dromond

I'm happy I feel up to doing chores today. Things have built up and need to be taken care of.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy, because I have a nice easy day tomorrow and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad

I'm happy because we are having some lovely May weather right now, and I managed to combine working from home today with a couple of quick trips around the neighborhood for supplies and with hanging a couple of loads of laundry on the clothesline, so that we will have less chores consuming our weekend. (=more time to go biking to coffee shops!)


----------



## Shotha

Today I'm happy about nothing. Yes, nothing. I have nothing to do and it feels wonderful. And, of course, I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Angelette

Work went fine (except I forgot my lunch money) and I got a few chores done.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it's raining and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Donna

I had a huge therapeutic breakthrough today, giving me a long needed attitude adjustment.


----------



## Angelette

My ice caramel coffee actually tasted perfect and the lady at the window was soo nice! If only I tipped her.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because I'm having rump steak for dinner and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha

I'm happy today, because it's the first time that we celebrate Matariki as a national holiday, and because I'm a fat man.


----------

